# Le jeu des 5 lettres



## thierry37 (6 Janvier 2014)

Salut,

Pour changer un peu, et surtout corser le jeu, je pensais qu'on pourrait passer à 5 lettres, plutôt que 3. (en espérant que ça soit pas trop... )

Vous connaissez la règle :
un mot est proposé, le joueur suivant doit trouver un mot reprenant au minimum 5 lettres du précédent.

C'est parti !


--> Apple

Mise à jour de la modération : pour relancer ce jeu, la règle a été durcie en cours de partie. Il faut désormais reprendre cinq lettres *différentes. *Ainsi après *ennuyeux*, qui ne comporte que cinq lettres differentes, vous *devez* jouer un mot comportant les lettres e/n/u/y/x, comme *syntaxiques*. Si vous jouez un verbe, utilisez l'indicatif ou les participes, mais évitez de décliner les conjugaisons. Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## fragadajones (6 Janvier 2014)

applaudissements


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2014)

--> paludisme


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

--> Mutisme


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2014)

--> métissage


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

--> Vernissage


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2014)

--> dévisager


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

--> Viager


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2014)

--> gériatrie


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

--> Polyarthrite


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2014)

--> polyclinique


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

---> Cryogénisation


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2014)

--> station


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2014)

-> stationnaires


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2014)

--> Actionnaires


----------



## fragadajones (7 Janvier 2014)

Action man


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2014)

-> cautions


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2014)

nations


----------



## thierry37 (7 Janvier 2014)

Apparitions


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2014)

--> Précipitations


----------



## fragadajones (8 Janvier 2014)

Précipice


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

--> Epices


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

Epiceries.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

--> Cerises


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

--> Seringues.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Gueridon


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2014)

---) dragon


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Aragon


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Aragonite


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Dynamite


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

--> mitochondrie


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Torchon


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

Torchère


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> choisirent


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

cheerios


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Erotiques


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Questionnement.


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Mennonitisme


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Timonier


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Immobilier


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Motorisé


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Timoré


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Mitoyen.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Nettoiement


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Intentionnellement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Incendiaire.


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

Cendrillon


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

--> Clonage.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

--> Nageaoires


----------



## thierry37 (10 Janvier 2014)

--> généticiennes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

-> esthéticiennes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

--> Estimation.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2014)

---) stoique


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2014)

toqués


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2014)

---) questeur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

--> Terreur.


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

Raturer.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

---> Naturelle


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Tarentule.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

--> tellurique


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

---> Métallurgie


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Janvier 2014)

Graille


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Allergie.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

--> railleries


----------



## jonson (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Mitrailler


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Maillon.


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Anomalie.


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2014)

manie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Manipulateur.


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2014)

--> mutin


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Minuteur.


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2014)

-->urine


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Janvier 2014)

Usiner


----------



## jonson (11 Janvier 2014)

-->Ruines


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Cuisinière.


----------



## jonson (11 Janvier 2014)

--> Cuirassé


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Crasseux.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Assertorique


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Terrestre


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

--> ester


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

-> resterait


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Rastaquouère


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Quota


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

--> toquante


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Quatorze


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Ouater


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Touareg


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Rouage


----------



## jonson (12 Janvier 2014)

--> arguer


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Janvier 2014)

garer


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

--> agréer


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2014)

--> dégraffer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Graffiti.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

--> frigide


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

--> digue


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Guedin.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

guigne


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Neigeux.


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2014)

--> Oxygène.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

--> hyène


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2014)

--> enthymème


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Emphysème.

(et ensuite --> Chrysanthème... )


----------



## thierry37 (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Physiopathologie


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

--> galop


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Angioplastie.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

--> anale


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Vaginale.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Vagal


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2014)

-->Lavage


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Vaguelette.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

-> vaguement


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Mandragore


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Mandarine.


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Andin.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Dinanderie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Dindonneau.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Nudisme


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Disquaire.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

--> Suaire


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Aigres


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Arrimages


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> gréages


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

--> agrégés


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Ségrégatif


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

-> réfrigérant


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

---) grandir


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> drain


----------



## thierry37 (14 Janvier 2014)

radinerie


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Enhardi.


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> hareng


----------



## thierry37 (14 Janvier 2014)

---> rangements


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2014)

--> nager




[Édit] grillé par le titi du Tyrol (oui je sais, Vienne, etc... Mais ça reste culottes de peau).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

--> déranger


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2014)

--> regard


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> gradé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

-> dégradantes


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> dartre


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Tarder.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

-> tarderont


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Rondade.


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> daron


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2014)

--> radon


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> lardon


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2014)

--> dralon


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2014)

--> nodal


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Lardon.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Chardon.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

pardon


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

parodonte


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Mastodonte


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

<-- meson


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

== Nomes


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

--> Mondes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Domes


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Arômes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

--> armerons


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

<-- rares


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

<> raréfiées


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

<!-- référé -->


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

> référencèrent


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

/* fente */


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Ferrent


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

--> terne


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2014)

--> rente


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

--> trente


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2014)

--> pourcent ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Janvier 2014)

---) croute


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2014)

---> Porcelet


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

-> croupe


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

--> proue


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2014)

--> ovipare


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2014)

--> apivore


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

> vaporeuses


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Poudreuse.


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

--> rodeuse


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

> frondeuses


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

--> usées


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2014)

--> suées


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

-> embuées


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2014)

--> sucées


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

-> excusées


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Exécuter.


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Scruté


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

--> sucré


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Crésus.


----------



## thierry37 (15 Janvier 2014)

curettées


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Trucage.


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Rouage


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2014)

--> loup garou


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2014)

--> glouglou


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Janvier 2014)

--> gloubiboulga


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

-> boulangerie


----------



## thierry37 (16 Janvier 2014)

gourmandise


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2014)

--> Gourdin


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Janvier 2014)

--> gourgandine


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2014)

--> gorge


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

-> dégorger


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

--> Dégagement.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2014)

<-- Gagée


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2014)

---) engranger


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2014)

--> gagee


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2014)

--> égrenage


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2014)

--> Nageoire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

--> Poireaux.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2014)

== Oripeaux.


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2014)

&#8230;ripou&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

-> pourriture


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2014)

--> turpitude


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

--> putride


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

> détritus


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2014)

---) triturer


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2014)

<-- Truite


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

- truisme -


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

--> Menuisier.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

-> menuets


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

--> Mensurations


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

-> déprédations


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

--> Préméditations


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

-> déterminations


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

--> proie


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

---> Responsabilisation


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2014)

<-- perspiration


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

<-- tipis


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2014)

--> sérendipité


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Janvier 2014)

--> tendinite


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

--> tetine


----------



## Lio70 (17 Janvier 2014)

pectine


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2014)

--> Inspecte.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

<- insecte


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

--> secateur


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2014)

<-- cautères


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

--> terrestre


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2014)

--> tétée


----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2014)

---> Hébétée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

--> térébenthine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2014)

--> ténébreuses


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

--> Brumes


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2014)

Mûres.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

--> Résumé


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2014)

--< moeurs >--


----------



## jonson (18 Janvier 2014)

--< soeurette >--


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Meurette.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2014)

<-- luette


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Claudette


----------



## da capo (19 Janvier 2014)

--> ducal


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Claude


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Décalée


----------



## tahartag (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Eclatée


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2014)

calfeutree


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Truffe.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Fureter


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Urètre.


----------



## thierry37 (20 Janvier 2014)

termitière   (dans l'urètre... ouille. )


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Trichomycteridae  :afraid:


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Chrome


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

-> chromosome


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2014)

--> osmose


----------



## thierry37 (20 Janvier 2014)

mésozoïque


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Rhizome


----------



## thierry37 (20 Janvier 2014)

hommilière

(j'ai encore appris un nouveau mot.)


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2014)

hominidé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

idiome


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2014)

immondice


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

incommodés


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2014)

momie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

momifiées


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2014)

mimes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

mimétisme


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2014)

--> trismégiste


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2014)

--> trimer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

-> meurtrissures


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Sertie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Serbie.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2014)

--> brise


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Brebis.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2014)

--> imberbes


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2014)

--> berbere


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Barbier


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Barbituriques


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Barbichette.


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2014)

--> bitte


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

-> débiteraient


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> --> bitte



*da capo*, c'est beau le minimalisme mais là bitte veut dire s'il vous plait en allemand. Et bite n'a que 4 lettres... 
À moins qu'on autorise les langues étrangères 

--> débouleraient


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *da capo*, c'est beau le minimalisme mais là bitte veut dire s'il vous plait en allemand. Et bite n'a que 4 lettres...
> À moins qu'on autorise les langues étrangères
> 
> --> débouleraient



Je n'ai aucune idée de la taille de ta bite (avec un seul t) mais je doute qu'on puisse l'utiliser pour y amarrer des bateaux&#8230; Quoi que j'avoue ne pas avoir parcouru le Guiness depuis longtemps 

Il faut lire bitte en français dans le texte : une bitte d'amarrage.


--> déboire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

-> déboiter


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Il faut lire bitte en français dans le texte : une bitte d'amarrage.
> Je n'ai aucune idée de la taille de ta bite (avec un seul t) mais je doute qu'on puisse l'utiliser pour y amarrer des bateaux&#8230;
> 
> 
> Quoi que j'avoue ne pas avoir parcouru le Guiness depuis longtemps



Bin merde, je croyait que bite l'était par analogie... :rose:
Quant à la mienne j'y amarre mon bateau, mais en rêve, 1,6 tonne quand même 

--> déborder

[Édit]
Bon Albert, tu me laisse le temps de répondre, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

-> abordage 

_(y en a qui ont de ces rêves)_


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Dragée


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2014)

--> dégradée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

-> dégradantes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Grenadine.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

<-- renarde


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2014)

---) narguer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

-> haranguer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Guet-apens.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

-> apesanteur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Appendicite.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

--> résection


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2014)

---> Désinfection rapide car ça craint dans ce coin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Désintéressement.


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2014)

--> esses


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Tresses.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

--> sesterces


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2014)

-->stere


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2014)

--> Tierces


----------



## thierry37 (22 Janvier 2014)

récitations


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

--> scier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

-> sciures


----------



## thierry37 (22 Janvier 2014)

chiures

(désolé c'est venu tout seul )


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2014)

--> mouches


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

-->chose


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

-> séchons


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2014)

---) tâcherons


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2014)

--> ronchons


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

-> pocherons


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

--> phénol


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

-> phénolphtaléine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

--> Caféine.


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

--> fanée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

-> enfanté


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

--> tanné


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

-> tannerons


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2014)

--> hannetons


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

--> Cachetons.


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

-->accès


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2014)

--> saccade


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

-> cascadeurs


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

--> rudes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

--) suder


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

---> Saupoudrer


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2014)

--> Poreuse


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2014)

--> Soupeser


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2014)

--> croupe


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2014)

--> Couperet


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

*<-- prout -->*​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

->pourtour


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

--> Pourboire.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2014)

<-- bruire -->


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

--> buriné


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

--> burné


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

-> enrubannée


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2014)

---) brune


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

--> burné


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2014)

--> Embrun.

(évitons les redites...)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

--> Brumisateur


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

--> mateur


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

--> maure


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

-> mauresque


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

fresque


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

--> Fréquence.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2014)

<- cerque ->


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

-> cerqueux


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

--> flans


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

--> flanqués 

_(de cerque à cerqueux tu poses flans)_


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2014)

blanquette

da capo est aux abonnés absent


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> -de cerque à cerqueux tu poses flans



Ah oui, un raté de page

bref on reprend

--> laqué


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

-> plaquages


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

--> squale


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

-> laques


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2014)

---) qualités


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

-> qualifications


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2014)

--> canal


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

-> lança


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2014)

--> ancillaire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

-> luminaires


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2014)

--> préluminaires


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2014)

--> percussion


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Janvier 2014)

succussion


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

-> fusion


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2014)

--> foins


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2014)

--> fions


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2014)

<- fions ->

grillé par *Toum'aï*

--> faufilons


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2014)

finnois


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2014)

--> oisif


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2014)

chinois

Arg Toum'aï !

je cherche...


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2014)

coins


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2014)

--> scion


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2014)

nocifs


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Janvier 2014)

foins


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

filons


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

sifflons


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

fifrelin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

enfreindre


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

--> frère


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

-> fratrie


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

--> attifer

(Albert, il te manque une lettre)


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

taffer


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2014)

Affect


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2014)

---) factuel


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

--> cafteur


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2014)

Cafardeur


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

ruade


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

--> daurade


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

--> Radeau.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

> durable


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2014)

De lapin Euuuh NONN , navré :rateau:

Brutale


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

bluté


----------



## thierry37 (25 Janvier 2014)

bleuettes


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

lutée


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2014)

--> Tuilée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2014)

<- utile ->


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

futilités


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2014)

fusil


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

fusils


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Inclusifs


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2014)

flics


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

< afflictions >


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Officialiser


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2014)

offre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

coffre


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2014)

Coffrage


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2014)

gaffe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

gaffeuses


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2014)

aigues


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

aigles


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2014)

--> agile


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

-> fragile


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2014)

--> gracile


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

-> tactile


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2014)

--> lacté


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2014)

Eclaté


----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2014)

---> Compatibilité


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

--> Incompatibilité


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

--> Coupable.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

-> indomptable


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2014)

--> étable


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

-> étale


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

--> Alitée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

-> rétablie


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

--> tablier


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2014)

Liber


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2014)

brillé


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Janvier 2014)

--> Barbouille


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2014)

barbe


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Janvier 2014)

--> Barbarie


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2014)

Brabançon.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2014)

<- nanar ->


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2014)

annuaire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

> suaire


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2014)

saurien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

--> Réseau.


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2014)

saure


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

-> sature


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2014)

autre


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2014)

---) saumatre


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2014)

arums


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

Muras


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2014)

Masure


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2014)

Saumure


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

murmuras


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2014)

emmuras


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2014)

armure


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2014)

amure


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2014)

remua


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Janvier 2014)

muraine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

--> Reine-claude.


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2014)

andin


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2014)

Nidation


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Janvier 2014)

--> Détonation


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2014)

Nation.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2014)

--> Glorification


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

-> actionnariat


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2014)

--> anion


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2014)

Nation.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

-> notion


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2014)

--> Conceptualisation


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2014)

---) sceptre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

--> Trépied.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2014)

--> triée


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2014)

---) trémie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

-> rétrécie


----------



## tahartag (28 Janvier 2014)

--> péripatéticienne


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Janvier 2014)

Pathétique


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2014)

piqué


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

piquantes


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2014)

--> quanta


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Janvier 2014)

Pétanque


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

-> inquiétante


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

--> Inquisition.


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2014)

Quinine.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

-> quintuple


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2014)

pluie
'' ' '' ' ' ' ''
 ' ' ' ' ''' ''  ''
 ''' ' ' ' ' ' ''
 ''' ''' ' '' '''
' ''' '' ' ''' ' ''
 '' ' ''' '' ' ''


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

pluies


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> pluie
> '' ' '' ' ' ' ''
> ' ' ' ' ''' ''  ''
> ''' ' ' ' ' ' ''
> ...



'tain, ça tombe...

--> plusieurs


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2014)

<- silures ->


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Janvier 2014)

--> Relieurs


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

--> Persil.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Janvier 2014)

--> Epiler


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2014)

replié


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2014)

Persil.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2014)

Périls

[Garnir une paire d'oreilles réclamant un nombre égal de bottes, fortunément le 'persil' de *bompi* est venu faire la paire au solitaire de *C0rentin*]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

perlés


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

--> serpe


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2014)

Porchère

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------

Erreur de page 

Perse


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

herpès


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2014)

éphèbes


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2014)

Phlébologie


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2014)

Phonologie


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

--> nologie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

--> Gnôle.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

--> Guignol


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2014)

De guingois


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

--> Dingue.


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2014)

digne


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

--> Designer.


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2014)

--> Régner


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2014)

Regenère


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2014)

gréée


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2014)

Egrener


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> gréée



On frolle l'épure, 3 e 



jp.pilet a dit:


> Egrener



--> géner


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On frolle l'épure, 3 e



J'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir faire mieux 





--> genre


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

--> grenier


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2014)

Égérie


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2014)

érigé


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2014)

Trigéminé


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

--> tringlé


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2014)

--> geint


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

--> teigne

Pas facile de s'en défaire


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2014)

--> Gitane


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2014)

tagine


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2014)

Negatif


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

--> figeant


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2014)

--> Fliguant


----------



## Ardienn (30 Janvier 2014)

flagornerie


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2014)

logorrhée


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2014)

Rhétorique


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2014)

<- Théorie ->


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2014)

ictère


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2014)

Cythère


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2014)

--> théière


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2014)

--> reitéré


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2014)

--> rétiaire


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2014)

<- tiare ->


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2014)

Taire


----------



## Ardienn (31 Janvier 2014)

tarie


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2014)

Artiste


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2014)

--> autiste


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2014)

ratte


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> ratte



Manque une lettre :rateau:

--> tarte


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2014)

Retard.


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2014)

Darder


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

Regarder


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

--> Dégarni.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

--> régime


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

--> Réglisse.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2014)

--> Égriser


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2014)

--> risée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

-> prisées


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

--> Méprises.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

-> permises


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2014)

--> sperme


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2014)

--> impers


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2014)

--> permis


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

--> Serpillère.


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2014)

Perle


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2014)

--> Relapse


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

--> Saloper


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2014)

-> polar


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

--> lamparo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2014)

-> empalera


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

--> lampante


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2014)

ample


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

--> lampe


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2014)

Pamplemousse


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Février 2014)

--> Ampoules


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2014)

--> souple


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2014)

!&#8230; !&#8230; !&#8230; pouls !&#8230; !&#8230; !&#8230;


----------



## jonson (2 Février 2014)

>< poules ><


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2014)

--> Ourlets.


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2014)

trous


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2014)

routs


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2014)

Routes.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2014)

Toutes


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2014)

stout


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2014)

gouttons


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

gloutons


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Février 2014)

gloussons


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

--> Ourson.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

-> sourdine


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

--> Rousseur.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2014)

--> sur

(stout c'est english, si on commence les langues étrangères...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

-> rousse


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2014)

essor


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2014)

--> rosse


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

-> proses


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2014)

--> apéros


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2014)

---) spores


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

-> sportives


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

--> Sporadique.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2014)

sadique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

-> disque


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

--> Discuter.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2014)

--> scrute


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

--> Croute.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Février 2014)

--> Torture


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2014)

Je sors de table et je viens de --> roter


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2014)

Rotterdam


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

--> trotter


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

--> Détartrage.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

-> outrages


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2014)

Trouages


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

--> Tramage.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2014)

grammage


----------



## Ardienn (4 Février 2014)

amarrage


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2014)

Grammairien.


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2014)

gamin


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2014)

--> Imagine


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

--> Magazine.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2014)

Fanzine


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

---) frangine


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2014)

Frangipane.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

friandise


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2014)

--> frise


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2014)

fiers


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Février 2014)

rifles


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

filer


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2014)

Flirter


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2014)

férir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

--> Flétrir.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2014)

--> Fleurdelisé


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

---) fidèle


----------



## Ardienn (5 Février 2014)

défiler


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Février 2014)

frileuse


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2014)

liseuse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

--> Lissage.


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2014)

Assagi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

--> Passager.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

---) assiéger


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2014)

Siégeras


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2014)

geais


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2014)

Gisante


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2014)

Granit


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2014)

Intègre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

ingère


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2014)

Regimbe


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2014)

--> Grimbergen


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

--> Bergerac.


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Crabe


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

bâcler


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

--> Réclamation.


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2014)

Claboter


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2014)

[clabauder x clapoter => '_claboter_'?]

--> Tacler


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2014)

--> écartelé (pas de pitié)


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2014)

Ecervelé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

--> Cerfeuil.


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2014)

ulcère.


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Cruralgie


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2014)

--> cruel


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Receleur


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2014)

---) crever


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Février 2014)

réversible


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2014)

Servile


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Lévrier


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2014)

vérité


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2014)

--> Sévérité


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

-> véritable


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2014)

Tablature


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

--> trouble

Pour Albert


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

-> roubles


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

--> Roubignoles.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

--> goule


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2014)

géologue


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

éloge


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2014)

geôle


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Février 2014)

logée


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2014)

goulée


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2014)

égouttée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

dégoût


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2014)

détourée


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2014)

<- doute ->


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

redoutées


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

--> troué


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

-> détouré


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2014)

roturier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

--> Voiturier.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

-> procédurier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

--> Cendrier.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

--> crier


----------



## Sehl (7 Février 2014)

cirer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

encrier


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2014)

renié


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

--> reine


----------



## Ardienn (7 Février 2014)

palefrenier


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

--> paleron


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

--> Lardon.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2014)

Rondal (Jean Adolphe)


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2014)

---) laideron


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2014)

Aileron


----------



## Ardienn (7 Février 2014)

hirondelle


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Février 2014)

Farandole


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2014)

Faraud


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2014)

Naufrage


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

Granules


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2014)

Annuler


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Février 2014)

Branler


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2014)

anier


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> anier



Ça fait que 4 ! :râteau:

Bananier


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2014)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Ça fait que 4 ! :râteau:
> 
> Bananier



tu as raison


--> ahaner


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2014)

--> Cancaner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

--> Cannelle.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2014)

---) nacelle


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2014)

--> lance


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Février 2014)

cannelle


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> cannelle



Faudrait voir à lire plus haut 

--> pélican


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

-> prédicant


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2014)

--> dithyrambique.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2014)

--> dactylographieraient


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

--> Diction.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2014)

<- indic ->


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

-> indicible


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2014)

--> constitutionnaliseraient


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

-> constipés


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2014)

--> apopathodiaphulatophobie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

--> Atropinique.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2014)

---) inique


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2014)

<- Quine ->


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Février 2014)

Enquiquiner


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2014)

---) niquer 


désolé je pouvais pas le laisser passer :rose:


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2014)

ruine


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2014)

Nuire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2014)

Urine


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2014)

Ruine


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

--> Rustine.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2014)

Nourriture


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2014)

---) droite


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2014)

Drosophile


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2014)

---) drones


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

-> Sonder


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2014)

noeuds


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2014)

--> désapprovisionnassions


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2014)

indivis


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2014)

--> divin


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2014)

Vindicatif


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Février 2014)

Captivité


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2014)

--> antigravitationnelles


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

--> Ratatouille.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Février 2014)

Rabougrie


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2014)

--> gribouille


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2014)

--> Raminagrobis


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

--> Grossiste.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Février 2014)

Grivoise


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

--> Grisâtre.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Février 2014)

--> Tergiverse


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2014)

grive


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2014)

Glavioter


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Février 2014)

Virevolter


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2014)

Vol-au-vent


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2014)

Valence


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

évacué


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

désenclavé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

--> Clavicule.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

--> clans


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

esclandre


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

--> danse


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

damnés


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

dominés


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2014)

Dominos


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

sodomite


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

Sodomi..  Troglodytes


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2014)

Glyphosate


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

--> phytosanitaire


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

Physiothérapie


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

--> syphilis


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

Psoriasis


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

oasis


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2014)

Saison


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

salaison


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

--> salsa


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

--> lamasserie


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

amasser


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

--> Amateurisme.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

Numismate


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

--> nudiste


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

-> suite


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

-> usité


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

-> situé


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

étuis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

-> mutilés


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2014)

stimulus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

-> cumulatif


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> -> cul nu a tif


 :afraid:



--> mucus


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

muscleur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> --> (m) u (c) (u) s --> de (c)(u)(m) u la tif -> 3 lettres différentes sur 5 ?





--> lueurs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

--> Rumeurs.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

Rhumes


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2014)

Humer


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Février 2014)

--> Humeur


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2014)

Humérus


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

Rhésus


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2014)

Sucrés.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2014)

Sourcées


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2014)

Creuse


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2014)

Cérusée


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2014)

séreuse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

rieuses


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2014)

Sérieuse


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2014)

suisse


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2014)

Oiseuse.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2014)

--> poisse


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2014)

sosie


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2014)

Sottise


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

toisées


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Février 2014)

étoilées


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

--> Soleil.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2014)

Oseille


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

ensoleillé


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Février 2014)

solénoïde


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

humanoïde


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2014)

--> hémoroïdes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

désordre


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Février 2014)

édredons


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

-> sonder


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2014)

ornés


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

sénior


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2014)

--> norias


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2014)

ordination


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

--> Honoration.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> --> Honoration.


  
Honorassions (conjugaison  )


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Février 2014)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Honorassions (conjugaison  )



Un peu de doc:
HONORATION : Définition de HONORATION


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2014)

---) ration. 


je me suis pas foulé sur ce coup là...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

-> rations

j'ajoute un (s)


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

--> raton


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

-> tondra


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

rotonde


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

--> orthodontie


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

horde


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

--> chordé


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2014)

---) cordée


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

crédo


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Février 2014)

édulcoré


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

--> crédule


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2014)

--> Renoncule


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

--> Oncologie.


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

colon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

--> Cologne.


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

écolo


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

--> colonie


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

hélicon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

--> Hélicoptère.


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

chère


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2014)

Peuchère


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Février 2014)

écurée


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2014)

--> récurée


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Février 2014)

créateur


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2014)

Cratère


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2014)

--> tracer


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2014)

---> Capilotracter


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2014)

--> Lotionner


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

--> Bonnet.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Février 2014)

entonner


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2014)

Antienne


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Février 2014)

Tantine


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

--> Internet.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Février 2014)

rétention


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2014)

tonne


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2014)

--> tenon


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2014)

nonette


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2014)

--> binette


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

--> Treblinka.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Février 2014)

Kabyle


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2014)

--> Labyrinthe


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2014)

Plinthe


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2014)

Absinthe


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

---> Bathyscaphe


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2014)

--> Phytoplancton


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

--> Tonneau.


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2014)

nouet


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

--> Tournesol.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2014)

déroulantes


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2014)

Sardine


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2014)

Indonésie


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2014)

Simonie


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

--> parcimonie


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2014)

endocrinien


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2014)

--> Endoctrinée


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

--> périnée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

--> Parisien.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2014)

---) Crimée

Arf. 

je corrige :

---) crânes


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2014)

Rances.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2014)

Carnes


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

--> arecs (mais là ça tourne mots flêchés) :rose:


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2014)

--> acres


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

--> sacrées


----------



## MadBeatle46 (14 Février 2014)

--> Crétacé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

--> Crustacé.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

--> Cauchemars


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2014)

Caussenards


----------



## Xman (14 Février 2014)

--> décade


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2014)

caléidoscope


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2014)

--> Scotome


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2014)

Scoumoune


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2014)

houmous


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2014)

mouches


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

--> Mousse.


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2014)

ossue


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2014)

cousues


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2014)

soues


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2014)

courses


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2014)

--> rousse


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2014)

réussi


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2014)

--> rusés


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2014)

ursidés


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2014)

--> désirs


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

-> sidérés


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2014)

désidératas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

-> rasta


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

--> Restaurant.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2014)

--> Ratatouille


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

-> trouille


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

--> Tatouage.


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2014)

Goûteur


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2014)

ergot


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2014)

grotte


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2014)

Crotte.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2014)

Carotte


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2014)

Tricot.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2014)

--> Ricochet


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

-> décochant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

--> Chanson.


----------



## da capo (16 Février 2014)

nachos


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

chaos


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

--> Chausson.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

-> causons


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2014)

canules


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2014)

Cumulards


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2014)

ardues


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2014)

Drues.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2014)

Rudes


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2014)

rudoyées


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2014)

Yodleur.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2014)

--> Otorhinolaryngologiste


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

-> lycaon


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

--> Cannelloni.


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2014)

Canine


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2014)

enivrant


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Février 2014)

--> environ


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2014)

Ennivrons


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

--> Sonnerie.


----------



## da capo (16 Février 2014)

ironie


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2014)

Noire


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2014)

Robinet


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2014)

Tribun.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Février 2014)

Tribune


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Février 2014)

biture


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

--> Ébruitée


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

hébétée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

-> habitée


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2014)

Habillée


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

--> Bichonnée


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

nichon


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2014)

Chanoine


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Février 2014)

Indochine


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

--> Doctrine.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

Torgnole


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

--> Grotte.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

-> trotter


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

rostre


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

Store


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

ressort


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

Trousser


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

trous


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

--> Tortues


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

Triture


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

Friture


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

Thuriféraire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

fuira


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Février 2014)

raffineur


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2014)

Franchement !


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

thème


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

Hermétisme


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

métis


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

Mités


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2014)

Sémite


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

émise


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

--> Métisse.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

immiscées


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

cimaise


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2014)

Mayonnaise


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

--> Noiseuse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

--> Noblesse.


----------



## Ardienn (17 Février 2014)

esseulé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

--> Légumineuse.


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

illuminé


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2014)

Mélaminé


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2014)

Malmené


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Février 2014)

aménités


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

--> Samnite


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2014)

damnés


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

damées


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2014)

Mesdames


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Messages


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2014)

Massages


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

--> Massacre.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

-> sacre


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2014)

Crématoriums.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Commuterais


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Février 2014)

mortaise


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2014)

Samouraï.


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2014)

Amouracher (s')


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Machurer


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

--> mach_kernel


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Khmer


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2014)

--> Je crois que tu as trouvé un mot qui bloque toute suite  à moins de trouver peut-être un nom propre qui utilise ces 5 lettres.

Au mieux, j'utilise 4 des 5 lettres avec *k*as*her* (ou kinésithérapeute)

Mais, quelqu'un trouvera surement mieux ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

C'est la faute à macomaniac qui a placé un double mot même pas français  d'abord !

je repars de ton Kacher et propose

Shaker  (6 lettres) (passé dans la langue française)


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Khmer


--> Moukhrènes

[Je ne crois pas que nous disposions d'une orthographe validée par l'académie ou un quelconque dictionnaire, ce qui nous donne quelque latitude...]
[Éventuellement, on peut faire un petit détour par le kashmere (la langue, orthographiée à l'anglaise]


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2014)

On pourrait aussi citer l'unité de vitesse : Kilomètre-heure.

Murènes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Ruines


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Surmené


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2014)

---) mesure


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

-> rumeurs


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Sérum


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2014)

Moeurs


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2014)

Ecurement


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Emmental


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Emmelant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

--> Mentalement.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

[Khmer --> Kachemire <orthographe ancienne>]

--> Hélianthème


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Alimentée


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> --> Moukhrènes
> 
> [Je ne crois pas que nous disposions d'une orthographe validée par l'académie ou un quelconque dictionnaire, ce qui nous donne quelque latitude...]



Wikipédia et StudioCanal nous l'orthographient Moukraine, s'il s'agit bien de cuisine de Nuls 



--> Ténia


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Wikipédia et StudioCanal nous l'orthographient Moukraine, s'il s'agit bien de cuisine de Nuls
> --> Ténia



à condition qu'ils soient *à la Glaviouche* 



Étain


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Février 2014)

native


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2014)

Ventiler


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2014)

Vilipender


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2014)

Vélocipède


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Février 2014)

Nicodème


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2014)

--> Obsidienne


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Février 2014)

Obésité


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2014)

obséquiosité


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2014)

Antibiotiques


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2014)

bisou


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2014)

:rose:

:love:

absoudrai


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2014)

drastique


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

moustique


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2014)

simoun


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2014)

Minou


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2014)

--> Minotaure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

--> Taurine.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

-> tambourin


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2014)

brout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

brouet


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2014)

Butor


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2014)

troué


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

--> Trémousser.


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Février 2014)

Trousser


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2014)

stress


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2014)

Strass


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2014)

--> Rastaquouères


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

raout


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Rabouter


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Broute


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

Brouet


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Trouble


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

tourbe


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Bourre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

--> Tabouret.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

Taboulé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

--> Tabulation.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Baton


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2014)

Bastonnade.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Stade


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2014)

Destination.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Station


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

tocsin


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Tsoin-tsoin


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2014)

--> Nasalisations


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Canalisations


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

nolis


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Solin


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

Sillon


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2014)

Oisillon


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

wallons


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2014)

---) wagons


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

bungalows


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Bungalows

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

Griéééé  

Bunga-Bunga


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Bin, galons


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Grilléééé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Galonner


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

lorgnon


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2014)

Guignon.


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

guingois


// au fait, il manquerait pas 1 lettre dans ta proposition ? mais comme j'ai toujours pas lu les règles


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Vous connaissez la règle :
> un mot est proposé, le joueur suivant doit trouver un mot reprenant au minimum 5 lettres du précédent.




Gnous


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

ongulés


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Dis-donc, reste poli 

t'a ar ta

Goule


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2014)

Cagoule


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

gaule


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Algue


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Galure


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

regal


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Regalien


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2014)

Galérien


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

agéen


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Agenaise


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

agenda


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

adage


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

bandages


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

--> Andalouse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

Jalousie


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Jouable


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

Joule


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2014)

Louje, je glisse avec ma louje

Albert t'as faillit cramer le truc comme moi avec khmer, mais j'ai trouvé

Julotter


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Mais non !

Jouvencelle !!!


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

Jeûne
_
pour la jouvencelle qui voudra garder sa ligne_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

jeunesse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2014)

--> adolescente


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

--> Escarmouche.


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Escarbille


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

--> Cabillaud.


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

Clabaud


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Février 2014)

Clavarder


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Février 2014)

hachurer


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2014)

Écharpe


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

phare


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

charpies


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2014)

Pilchard


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

--> Chiard.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

déchiras


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2014)

Chiader


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

chialer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

--> Cavalerie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

relèvera


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2014)

Révèlera


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

vêlera


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2014)

Ravélien


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Février 2014)

nivelage


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2014)

Angevin


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2014)

Vinaigre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

aigrettes


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2014)

regrets


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2014)

--> Gertrude


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

extrude


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

--> Extraordinaire.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2014)

durex :love:

Raah COrentin


je corrige avec 

Trémie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

termine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

--> Mitoyen.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2014)

Citoyen


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2014)

Icône


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

Coyote

zut grillé&#8230;

Conite


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2014)

Pour savoir ce qu'est la "Conite", voir cette

Notice


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2014)

--> Description


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

-> escrime


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

emeri


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

remercié


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

régime


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

émigrer


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2014)

Grimer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

arrimer


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2014)

Amerrir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

--> Amérique.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Février 2014)

quémander


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

--> Mandarine.


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

darne


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Février 2014)

radine


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2014)

draine


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

ignare


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2014)

Igname


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Février 2014)

maligne


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Glaucome.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2014)

Aveuglement


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

beuglera


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

--> Grabataire.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Février 2014)

giratoire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

réfectoire


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2014)

--> gastronomie


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2014)

Graine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

graminée


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2014)

Gamine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

--> Gastro-entérologie.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2014)

---) tropique


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

-> tropicalisent


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

--> Californie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

-> fourniture


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2014)

Troufion


----------



## Lio70 (22 Février 2014)

fioriture


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2014)

--> thuriféraire


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2014)

Tuméfier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

--> Fumier.


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Février 2014)

Ruminer


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

--> Énergique.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Février 2014)

cryogénique


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Février 2014)

Géniteur


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Tringle.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2014)

Lingère


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2014)

Ingérable


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Février 2014)

ignoble


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2014)

Bignole


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Gobelin.


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2014)

Belino


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Bovine


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2014)

Avoine


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Ivoirine.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Février 2014)

environnant


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Vitriol


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Février 2014)

Virevolter


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Février 2014)

révolver


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2014)

--> Réverbération


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

--> Ratonnade.


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2014)

nanar


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Février 2014)

Ramenant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

Ramener


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

--> Raconter.


----------



## Lio70 (23 Février 2014)

racontar


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

--> Contracter.


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Février 2014)

Tronquer


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2014)

Quarteron.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2014)

--> Retraités


----------



## carvi84 (23 Février 2014)

Traitement 


Envoyé de mon iPod touch  cordialement  
Ccim12

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------

Amicalement 


Envoyé de mon iPod touch  cordialement  
Ccim12


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Février 2014)

Maigrement


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2014)

--> Végétarien


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2014)

Galérien


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2014)

galène


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

--> Galanterie.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2014)

Gaterie


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2014)

Caresserai


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2014)

Cesserai


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

serait


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Février 2014)

traites


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2014)

---) strates


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

-> stratosphérique


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2014)

---) sphère


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2014)

strophe


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

apostrophe


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2014)

apostille


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

apostrophées


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2014)

Pandores


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2014)

pondue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

pointue


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2014)

unité


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

impunité


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2014)

pinte


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2014)

Pintade


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2014)

Pédant


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

pédiatre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

--> Diamètre.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2014)

Diamantaire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

rudimentaire


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2014)

Menteur


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2014)

murène


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2014)

Rumine


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

--> Minerai.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2014)

Marine


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2014)

--> Chagrine

battu au temps => épissure <forcément marine> :

ramerai


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

--> Mairie.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

-> métairie


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2014)

--> Hétaïre


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Février 2014)

Chatrer


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

--> Trahir.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

Traire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

--> Tricher.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Février 2014)

Chier :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Chier :rose: :rateau:



Riche

= gras


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2014)

chibre


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

Tu le vois sous ta

Brioche ?


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2014)

parce que je mange pas trop de

bortch


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

Chtarbé


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2014)

crabe


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

Bécarre


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Février 2014)

carrée


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2014)

cabrée


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Février 2014)

calibrée


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2014)

cible


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

--> Bricoler.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Février 2014)

cribler


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2014)

ciller


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

--> Rillettes.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Février 2014)

Trilles


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Février 2014)

résille


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2014)

--> Lingeries


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Lénifier.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

-> enfiler


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2014)

Liniment

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------

Toasté :rateau:

défiler


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Déconfiture.


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2014)

truisme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

-> truies


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Ruines.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2014)

Nuire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Rainure.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2014)

Ruiner


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2014)

Uriner


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Février 2014)

rieur


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2014)

Rouerie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Ripailleur.


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2014)

lupanar


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2014)

Sardanapale


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Palestine.


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2014)

plaie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Pliage.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Février 2014)

galipette


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Gazette.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Février 2014)

étagère


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

--> Gérontologie.


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2014)

gorge


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2014)

Georgie


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Février 2014)

gironde


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2014)

--> Garonne


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

onagre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

--> Granola.


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

galon


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Slogan


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2014)

Glands


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

--> Angélisme.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Février 2014)

magnétisme


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Truisme


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2014)

Truies


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

stupre


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Putréfaction


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2014)

--> Incube


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

tribune


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2014)

Tribu


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Bruit


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Février 2014)

tribun


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

intuber


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Biture


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

turbine


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Bruine


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

buriné


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

--> Ruiné.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

sévèrement Burné (tu me cherches)


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

entuber


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Pertubé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

--> Puberté.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Brute


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Février 2014)

ébruitée


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2014)

ébété


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2014)

hébété étêté = 'ébété' => éberluante


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

--> Luxuriante.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2014)

Linteaux


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Février 2014)

axiale


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2014)

---) pinceau


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

--> Peinture.


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2014)

rupestre


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2014)

Putride


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Février 2014)

druide


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2014)

Androïde


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2014)

Androgyne


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

--> Randonnée.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Février 2014)

inondée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

--> Désodorisant.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2014)

Désopilant


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mars 2014)

horripilant!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2014)

--> Épilation


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

-> action


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

Connotation


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

déflagration


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

--> Flatulence.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

Methane


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

--> Menthol.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mars 2014)

hémophile


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2014)

phénomène


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2014)

Prolégomènes


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2014)

gnome


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

Goménolé


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2014)

mongol


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2014)

Gnomon


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2014)

Goémon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

--> Monogame.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mars 2014)

magnanime


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2014)

Magma


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

Gammapathie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

--> Pathologie.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2014)

--> Hypocondriaque


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

--> Podologue.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

Spéléologue


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2014)

--> Loupiote


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

--> Papillote.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

Papillonner


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2014)

--> Lépidoptériste


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2014)

Terroriste


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

-> rotter


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

--> Terroir.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> -> rotter



Roter avec 2 t, c'est que ça vient de bien profond alors 


ppf

Rôtir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

--> Rôtisserie.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2014)

tisserand


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2014)

--> Ourdisseuse


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2014)

Hordes


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Mars 2014)

Rhodes


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2014)

--> Hors-d'uvre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

--> Ressort.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

-> essoré


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2014)

Rissolé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

--> Solidarité.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mars 2014)

idolâtré


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2014)

--> Flagornerie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

-> flageolets


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2014)

---> Flatulences


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

--> Laitue.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

-> salutaire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

--> Saltimbanque.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2014)

--> Bateleurs


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2014)

Estrade


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2014)

--- ) tordres


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

--> Désordre.


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2014)

Désosser


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2014)

--> Taxidermistes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

-> fumiste


----------



## da capo (4 Mars 2014)

mouise


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2014)

Miséreux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

--> Mystérieux.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2014)

---) sérieux


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2014)

--> Rieuse


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2014)

Suriner


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

--> Surprise.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

-> prise


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

--> Prisonnier.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2014)

--> Échappatoire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

-> moratoire


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2014)

Morte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

-> montres


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

--> Montagne.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

-> tramontane


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2014)

Mortadelle


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2014)

Casse-croute
si si


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Croutons


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2014)

--> Gérontes


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2014)

Tongs


----------



## gmaa (4 Mars 2014)

Thons


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Thons



Je propose à ceux qui ont compris les règles de ne pas tenir compte du post ci-dessus


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2014)

--> Théogonies


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

--> Théorème.


----------



## da capo (4 Mars 2014)

thème


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2014)

Methane


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2014)

--> Échappement


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2014)

Flammèches


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

--> Mâchoire.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mars 2014)

chimère


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

--> Cheminée.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mars 2014)

minée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

--> Minéralogie.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2014)

---) minerve


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2014)

Moi aussi de temps en temps la Vermine minerve


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

vermifuge


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

--> Fromage.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2014)

Fagocyter


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2014)

--> Sycophante


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

--> Collante.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2014)

Catelle


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mars 2014)

Électre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

--> Lecture.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2014)

--> Cultivateur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

-> activerons


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2014)

Longerons


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2014)

Gonflerons


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Frondaison.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2014)

--> Refondation


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2014)

--> Aggiornamento


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> --> Aggiornamento



Ça c'est de l'Italien


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2014)

litanie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Talisman.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2014)

Aimant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Manteau.


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2014)

Marteau


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2014)

Autre


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2014)

rature


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

taureau


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2014)

errata


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

terra


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2014)

attrape


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

trappiste


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2014)

papiste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

pistard


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2014)

draps


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

sparadrap


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2014)

Parades


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

radicelles


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Cellulite.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

-> cuite


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Covoiturage.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2014)

--> Écornifleur


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2014)

Confrérie


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2014)

Coterie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Tuerie.


----------



## gmaa (6 Mars 2014)

Tuilerie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Truite.


----------



## gmaa (6 Mars 2014)

Tourterelle


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mars 2014)

ritournelle


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

--> Tournevis.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mars 2014)

visseuse


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2014)

--> Serviteurs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

-> visiteurs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

--> Vestiaire.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mars 2014)

rieurs


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2014)

Exté rieurs


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2014)

sexué


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2014)

Asexués


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

exhaussés


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2014)

exhalé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

--> Exhaussé.


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2014)

sceaux


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mars 2014)

ciseaux


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2014)

Excisé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

--> Ciselé.


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2014)

Liesse


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2014)

Lieuse


----------



## gmaa (7 Mars 2014)

Liseuse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

--> Livreuse.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2014)

--> Livresque


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2014)

Ivresse


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mars 2014)

résidus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

--> Dissimulation.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2014)

--> Illusion


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mars 2014)

Samsara


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

mascara


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

--> Caravane.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mars 2014)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Samsara



OUAH   Réveil difficile erreur de jeu !!!!

Vanerie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

ravine


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2014)

--> Nirvana!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

--> Nicaragua.


----------



## da capo (8 Mars 2014)

guarana


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2014)

Granule


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mars 2014)

Panurge


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2014)

--> Pantagruel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

--> Grenadine.


----------



## da capo (8 Mars 2014)

gréage


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2014)

---) grillage


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

--> Largesse.


----------



## gmaa (8 Mars 2014)

Caresse


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

--> Carence.


----------



## FlnY (8 Mars 2014)

--> Ecartement


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2014)

--> Réminiscente


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Luminescente


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

descente


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

--> Centenaire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

-> caténaire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

--> Catégorie.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

-> gorille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

--> Oreiller.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

-> oreillons


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2014)

--> Grillons


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

--> Longrine.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Longeron


----------



## FlnY (9 Mars 2014)

--> Rongeur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

--> Rouget.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2014)

--> Esturgeon


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Gérontologie


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2014)

Érotologie


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mars 2014)

gloriole


----------



## FlnY (9 Mars 2014)

--> frivole


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Virole


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

--> Vigneron.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2014)

--> Biberonne


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2014)

ibère


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mars 2014)

brisée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

--> Brisbane.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mars 2014)

Raybannes


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Rayons


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

--> Lacérons


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

=> Caler


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

Relacher


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

-> lachera


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Achever.


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2014)

vacherie


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

charivari


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

--> Capharnaüm


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2014)

Pharmacie


----------



## thierry37 (10 Mars 2014)

échappement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Chapelure.


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2014)

Lupanar.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Paramilitaire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

panaris


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Prisant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

=> brisant


----------



## Olfyer (10 Mars 2014)

Méprisant


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

opprimé


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2014)

pomponé


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2014)

Monopoly


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

polyfon


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

Psylophone (pour les Bruxellois !)


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2014)

psylocite (pour les autres)


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

da capo a dit:


> psylocite (pour les autres)



Traduction ??

psilocybe


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2014)

@jp.pilet
erreur de frappe en effet.



--> bacille


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

pour les tintinophiles (bruxellois ou non)

--> Sigillographie


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2014)

Ripaille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

-> paillettes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Paisible.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

Basile


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2014)

Labiale


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

Palabre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Laboratoire.


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2014)

booléen


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Boulanger.


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2014)

glaneur


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

langer


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

Boulanger


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

greluche


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Rechute.


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

Toucher


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

Chuinte


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Quinte.


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

inutile


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Tulipe.


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

pilule


----------



## FlnY (10 Mars 2014)

-->libellule


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Belgique.


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

--> Relique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Requiem.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

mesquine


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

molesquine


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

équinoxes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Quinoa.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

taquin


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

--> Taurine.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

ruine


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2014)

--> Incruste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

--> Crustacé.


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2014)

Cistercien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

--> Hertzien.


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2014)

Tzigane.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Tagine


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2014)

gazinière


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Zingari


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2014)

--> Dézinguerai


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Zigue


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2014)

Guignez.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2014)

--> Ignifugez


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2014)

Centrifugeuse.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Urine


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

-> ruine


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

--> Ruminer.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2014)

mineure


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2014)

Demeuré


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2014)

emmurée


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2014)

cérumen


----------



## FlnY (11 Mars 2014)

--> Pénurie


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Puîné


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2014)

Pénultieme


----------



## FlnY (11 Mars 2014)

--> tuile


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

-> utile


----------



## FlnY (11 Mars 2014)

--> Réutiliser


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

--> Serrure.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

-> ferrures


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Guerre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

--> Regarder.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2014)

dragée


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2014)

Drageon


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2014)

--> Gronda


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

--> Grandeur.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2014)

ranger


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2014)

Grange


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2014)

Carnage


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

--> Infogérance


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2014)

--> Néologisme


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2014)

golem


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2014)

Legomanie


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

--> Megalomaniac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

--> Gallo-romains.


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

--> Irlandais


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

-> radins


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2014)

Radis


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

diras


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2014)

Raides


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

--> Desiderata.


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

--> Deshydratation


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2014)

yards


----------



## jonson (12 Mars 2014)

--> Pyramides


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

--> Amygdale.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2014)

Mygale


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

--> Galamment.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2014)

Maman


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

--> Manama.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2014)

--> Mandarinal


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2014)

marinade


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

--> Marmelade


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2014)

Larme


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

--> Larmoiement.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2014)

--> Ligagne        [c'est du '_Bordeluche_' = le parler dialectal typique de _Bordeaux_]


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

--> Engagement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

--> Menteur.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2014)

Calomniateur


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2014)

Coloscopie.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2014)

scoliose


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2014)

Sociologie.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2014)

--> Chosifications


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mars 2014)

Ossification


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2014)

tocsin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

--> Nicotine.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

cognitive


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

--> Nativité.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

inactivé


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Vacuité


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

activé


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Cavité


----------



## jonson (13 Mars 2014)

vivacité


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Vivisection


----------



## jonson (13 Mars 2014)

vitesse


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2014)

Système.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Psychothérapeute


----------



## jonson (13 Mars 2014)

chiropracteur


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2014)

--> Gougnafier


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

--> Gaufrier.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Rieur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

--> Brisure.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Souricière


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Sourcil


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

sciure


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

chieurs


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Chéris


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Cerise


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2014)

hérésie


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Frénésie


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2014)

Reins


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2014)

Renseignements


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Sereinement


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

ennemis


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Miens


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

--> Misanthropie.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

anisette


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

--> Seattle.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

attelles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

--> Atelier.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2014)

latrines


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Triage.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mars 2014)

giratoire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Moratoire.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mars 2014)

trampoline


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Malpoli


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mars 2014)

ampli


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Amplificateur


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2014)

mafia


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Affamait


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2014)

mastiff


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Staff


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Staffelfelden.


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2014)

Déflaté


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Défatiguer.


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2014)

Gaffer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Ferrage.


----------



## jonson (14 Mars 2014)

--> girafe


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Griffe


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2014)

--> Griffonne


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2014)

Frangine.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

sanguine


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Sanitaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Nitrate


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

-> train


----------



## jonson (14 Mars 2014)

--> terrain


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Rapide.


----------



## FlnY (14 Mars 2014)

--> Paire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Rempailler.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mars 2014)

piailler


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Relation.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mars 2014)

nitrate


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

--> Rainette.


----------



## jonson (14 Mars 2014)

--> araignée


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2014)

--> Tégénaire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

-> centenaire


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2014)

Catenaire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

-> centra


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

--> Travertin.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2014)

raviner


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2014)

Aviné


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2014)

vaine


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2014)

Naïve


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

--> Navire.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2014)

envier


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2014)

Ventiler


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

--> Renifler.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2014)

enfiler


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

--> Enfer.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2014)

frêne


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Frénétique


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

--> Question.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

-> soque


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

--> Socquette.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

-> couette


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

--> Couteau.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2014)

---) vautour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

--> Tournage.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Tannage


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

--> Tanguer.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Godelureau


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2014)

drôle


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Rondelle


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

-> fronde


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2014)

défroque


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

-> tronquées


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2014)

nouées


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

--> Nausée.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2014)

haussée


----------



## FlnY (16 Mars 2014)

--> Sautées


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2014)

tuées


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2014)

--> Étendues


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

--> Tendinite.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Nidifier


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2014)

infidèle


----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)

--> défiler


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2014)

Estafilade


----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)

--> dactylographie


----------



## FlnY (17 Mars 2014)

--> Catalyseur


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2014)

--> Amalgamerez


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

-> engrangez


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

--> Enfantillage.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

Efeuillage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Efeuillage



---> ff


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

--> Largeur.


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2014)

Gruger.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

--> Guerre.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mars 2014)

gageure


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2014)

grange


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

agrandie


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2014)

Nigaud


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2014)

Gaudriole


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

gaule


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2014)

--> Ergastule


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2014)

Stranguler


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

--> Gestapo.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

Potache


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

--> Chatterie.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2014)

--> Caressante


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

--> Rescapé.


----------



## Ardienn (17 Mars 2014)

scalpel


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

--> Pellagre.


----------



## gmaa (17 Mars 2014)

Agriculteur


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2014)

Truelle.


----------



## gmaa (17 Mars 2014)

Ritournelle


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2014)

--> Antienne


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2014)

Cantilène


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

Centaure


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Entamer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

-> amertume


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Tumeur.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

-> meurtrie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Trimer.


----------



## thierry37 (18 Mars 2014)

==> termitière


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2014)

--> Architecture


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2014)

chiure


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2014)

Chuinter.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2014)

Urine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Ruine.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2014)

Nutritionnel

(PS : on a bouclé...)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2014)

--> Diététique


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2014)

Quiétiste.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2014)

Dytique


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2014)

triptyque


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2014)

trique


----------



## FlnY (18 Mars 2014)

--> métrique


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Question.


----------



## matacao (18 Mars 2014)

--> Interrogation


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2014)

---) rogatoire


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2014)

orgie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Orgasmique.


----------



## gmaa (18 Mars 2014)

Gastronomie


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2014)

--> Gourmet


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2014)

Gourme


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2014)

agrume


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Mourante.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2014)

tournant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Nantissement.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2014)

miennes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Semence.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2014)

essence


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

--> Encens.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2014)

Chtonien


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2014)

--> Tectonique


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2014)

coque


----------



## gmaa (19 Mars 2014)

Coqueluche


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2014)

hoquet


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2014)

--> Bilboquet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

-> bloque


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Oblique.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2014)

---) oblongue


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

-> blondeur


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2014)

Glandeur


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Ampleur.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2014)

Palmier.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2014)

Aimer


----------



## thierry37 (19 Mars 2014)

mariés


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2014)

Saumure


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2014)

Amure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Muraille.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

-> marmaille


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Marmite.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2014)

Émirats


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2014)

--> Misération


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2014)

Amnistier


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2014)

intimer


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2014)

Imiter


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2014)

trimer


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2014)

Trémie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Mitraillette.


----------



## FlnY (19 Mars 2014)

--> Mallette


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Lettrage.


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2014)

Outrage


----------



## matacao (19 Mars 2014)

--> Broutage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Brousse.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2014)

Soubresaut.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2014)

--> Éberluant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Antérieur.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2014)

Nénufar.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Naturalisation.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2014)

nation


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

--> Tonnage.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2014)

Patagon


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2014)

--> Gigantologie


----------



## da capo (20 Mars 2014)

galon


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2014)

Galion


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2014)

Anglais


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

-> glaise


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

--> Laisser.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2014)

lisser


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2014)

Glisse


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2014)

sigle


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2014)

Éligibles


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2014)

gelés


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

dégelés


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2014)

Légende.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2014)

enneigée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

régentée


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2014)

éreinté


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2014)

--> Rentier


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

-> sentir


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2014)

Renseignement


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2014)

Gémissement.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2014)

mises


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

missel


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Mars 2014)

Ensevelissement


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

--> Enveloppe.


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2014)

Interlope


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

--> Terminal.


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2014)

Maternelle.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

--> Manette.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2014)

---) trompette


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

--> Pommette.


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2014)

Tempête.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2014)

--> Trompette


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

--> Morelle.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

-> réelle


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Mars 2014)

ruelle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

-> truelles


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2014)

Tellurium


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

--> Pourriture.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

-> putride


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Foutriquet.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2014)

Troquet


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Roquette.

(la salade, plutôt)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

-> brouet


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Tourbe


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2014)

Broutons


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

-> croûtons


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Courtois


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2014)

---) triches


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2014)

--> Autruches


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

--> Autochtone.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2014)

automne


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

--> Tomate.


----------



## FlnY (21 Mars 2014)

--> Hématome


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

--> Mathématiques.


----------



## FlnY (21 Mars 2014)

--> Mnémoniques


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

--> Moniteur.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2014)

trinôme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

--> Trimestre.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2014)

étirées


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Sertie.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2014)

--> Alexandrites


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

--> Androïde


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

-> thyroïde


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2014)

--> Goitre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

-> cloître


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

--> Troglodyte.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

--> Glouton


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

--> Tonoplaste.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

--> plasturgie


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2014)

Ligature


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mars 2014)

galure


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

--> valeur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

--> Leurrant.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

--> raleur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

--> Rature.


----------



## carvi84 (22 Mars 2014)

Ligature 


Envoyé de mon iPod touch  cordialement  
Ccim12


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

--> Ligament.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

--> Gaiement.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

--> Entraîne


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

-> enchaine


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Encadrement.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

--> Ravinement


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Radinerie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

-> radiées


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Diarrhée.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

--> Héréditaire


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2014)

aride


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

--> Drastique


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2014)

---) draisine


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2014)

Capodastre

(Tribute to)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Astrologie.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mars 2014)

ogives


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Vestige.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mars 2014)

tiges


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Gestion.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mars 2014)

signe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Gisement.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

--> Lignite


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

--> Lingot.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2014)

--> Logement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

--> Menthol.


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2014)

dolmen


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

-> monde


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2014)

Démon.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Démonstration.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2014)

Podcastera

Je trouve rien avec bompi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

--> Odalisque.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mars 2014)

sadique


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2014)

Suicide


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

--> Sicile.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2014)

--> Claies


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

--> Clavier.


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2014)

Viscéral.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mars 2014)

clair


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2014)

Acrylique


----------



## FlnY (24 Mars 2014)

--> craindre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2014)

--> Crânerai


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Craie.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

-> écria


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Écriteau.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2014)

---) côteau


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Autriche.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2014)

riche


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

-> chéri


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2014)

Chrysalide.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2014)

Dialyser


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2014)

Lycanthropes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Canneberge.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2014)

crane


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

-> cranté


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2014)

nacré


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2014)

Décharner


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Chardon.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2014)

---) bronche


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2014)

--> Ronchonne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Chronomètre.


----------



## gmaa (25 Mars 2014)

Onomatopée


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2014)

potomane


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Manipulateur.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2014)

puanteur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

--> Pentagone.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2014)

pagne


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

Pugnace


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2014)

--> Pancrace


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Panache.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

-> punies


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Espion.


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

Pionniers


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Onirique.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2014)

---) barique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Disquaire.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2014)

risque


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

Ah merde à chaque fois j'essaie d'utiliser TOUTES les lettres lol

Obélisque


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2014)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ah merde à chaque fois j'essaie d'utiliser TOUTES les lettres lol
> 
> Obélisque



à tes risques  

billevesées


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Billeterie.


----------



## gmaa (26 Mars 2014)

Bileboquet


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Botanique.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2014)

--> Herboriste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Bottine.


----------



## gmaa (26 Mars 2014)

Cabotine


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Carabine.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2014)

brancardier (ça, c'est pour notre ami Phil1982)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Carabistouille.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2014)

scarabée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

--> Rabaisser.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2014)

--> Rapetisser


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Serpentin.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2014)

Peintres


----------



## gmaa (27 Mars 2014)

Étreintes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Teinture.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2014)

Triture


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Voiturier.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2014)

--> Roulier


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Roulette.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2014)

troué


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Trémousser.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2014)

rousse


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2014)

Rouste


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Torture.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2014)

tourte


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Torpeur.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2014)

trouer


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

--> Rougeur.


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mars 2014)

---> Refourguer


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mars 2014)

refuge


----------



## gmaa (28 Mars 2014)

Gruger


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2014)

--> Dégraisseur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Déglutir.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mars 2014)

luthier


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Lutiner.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2014)

---) lucifer


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2014)

Crucifier


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Crudivorisme.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mars 2014)

--> Démodernisation


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Ermitage.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2014)

--> Bergerie


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mars 2014)

égérie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Gérontologie.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mars 2014)

tautologie


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2014)

Battologie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Batterie.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2014)

--> Litanie

doublé par *C0rentin* --> en guise de reprise :

--> Itérative


----------



## pat771 (28 Mars 2014)

Véritable


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Dribble.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

-> bible


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Bibliothèque.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mars 2014)

boule


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

--> Rouble.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mars 2014)

blouge (c'est bien blouge)


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2014)

--> Églogue


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Épilogue.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

-> prologue


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2014)

goupil


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Pilou.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

-> poilu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Pouliche.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

-> folichon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Chicon.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2014)

---) chinois


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2014)

Nichons


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

-> chiffons


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Chronique.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2014)

crique


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Croque-mort.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

--> Mortelle


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2014)

merlot


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Mortadelle.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2014)

--> Laguiole


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

-> langue


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2014)

gélule


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Légume.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2014)

Remugle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Reloger.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2014)

éloges


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

Logiques


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

--> Slovaquie.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2014)

--> Volapük


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Vélociraptor.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

-> vélocipède


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

--> Pédicules


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Ridiculiser.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

-> radicelles


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Discerner.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

--> Scénographie


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Granola.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2014)

agora


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Agoraphobie.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2014)

--> Trappiste


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Pissaladière.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> prières


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Responsabilité.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2014)

alité


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

--> Gélatine.


----------



## da capo (31 Mars 2014)

galante


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2014)

--> Aguichante


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

--> Chantage.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

-> chantre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

--> Tranche.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Crante


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

--> Crayonner.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

---> Calembredaine


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2014)

--> Hivernal  (car baliverne)


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

----> Décharnement


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Mécréant


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2014)

--> Métallurgie (car émacié)

coiffé par *Tourn'aï*, d'où

--> Dessinateur (car athée)

[mettez-leur des bâtons dans les roues - ça roule trop vite! ]


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

---> Allergologie


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2014)

--> Relapse  (car érésipèle)


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Collapser


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

----> Palindrome (et plus si entente)


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2014)

malin


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

-> limande


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

-> manchettes


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Jean-Patrick


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2014)

Capdevielle


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

--> Calendrier.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2014)

--> Grégorien


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Gorille.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

-> grilles


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Groseille.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

Oreille


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Rouille.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

Couille


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Bouillon.


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2014)

Oulipien.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Avril 2014)

plein


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2014)

plinthe


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

Nihiliste


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Nicotine.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Avril 2014)

incontinent


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Innocence.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

Nenni


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Neurotransmission.


----------



## pat771 (1 Avril 2014)

Soumission


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Misophonie.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Avril 2014)

moisie


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2014)

Émotives


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Avril 2014)

visée


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2014)

Vessie


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2014)

---) vestes


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Avril 2014)

sèves


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

-> vessies


----------



## momo-fr (2 Avril 2014)

----> Vaseline


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

--> Aspirine.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

-> aspiration


----------



## momo-fr (2 Avril 2014)

---> Constipation


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2014)

Constatation


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

--> Statistique.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2014)

Question


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

--> Estimation.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2014)

--> Rossignols


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Avril 2014)

rigolos


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

--> Rigodon.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2014)

--> Ironisons


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

-> irisons


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Ronciers.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

-> foncier


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Fonctionnaire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

-> tiare


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2014)

Rétiaire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Réticent.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2014)

centime


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2014)

--> trésorier = "trésor riait" -->

--> Amusement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Muscadet.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Avril 2014)

dates


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Desiderata.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Avril 2014)

raides


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Raisonnement.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2014)

--> Intuitionne [si "raisonne ment']


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Avril 2014)

Inuit


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

-> intuition


----------



## FlnY (3 Avril 2014)

--> munition


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Avril 2014)

minutie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

-> maintien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Tentation.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2014)

--> Antoine


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

--> Antonyme.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2014)

---) manoire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

-> baignoire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Baisodrome.


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2014)

Sombre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Somnambule.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2014)

--> Zombies


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Mobilier.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2014)

embellir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

emblématique


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2014)

---) maléfique


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2014)

flaque


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

-> flanquées


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2014)

---) question


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2014)

usine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

-> cousine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Sinusite.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

-> usinées


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Nébuleuse.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2014)

seule


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Semoule.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2014)

--> Liseuse

Zut! *C0rentin* en me doublant m'a fait mordre la semoule... Car la liseuse s'entendait seule, même si elle peut patauger dans la ...lecture


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Liasse.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2014)

salies


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Salicorne.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2014)

Caroline


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

--> Arrondi.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2014)

--> Parturiente


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2014)

--> Armurerie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

--> Musarder.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2014)

--> Sueur


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

--> Stupeur.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2014)

Stupre


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Avril 2014)

pures


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

--> Repus.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2014)

--> Épures


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

--> Ruptures


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Pureté.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

--> Stupre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Stupide.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

--> Putride


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Tributaire.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

--> Brutale


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Râleur.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

--> Raclure


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

-> ratures


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

--> Saturer


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Sauterelle.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2014)

--> Mireille (Darc)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Mirabelle.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2014)

Ribambelle


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Betterave.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Avril 2014)

étrave


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Travers.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Avril 2014)

verset


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Vertige.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2014)

Gravité


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Ravitaillement.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2014)

--> Obsidionale


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

-> bidons


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Bison.


----------



## FlnY (6 Avril 2014)

--> Boisson


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Bonsoir.


----------



## FlnY (6 Avril 2014)

--> Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

--> Journaux.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2014)

--> Poireaux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Paumer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

-> allumer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Allusive.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

-> cursive


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Sirupeux.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2014)

--> Melliflues


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2014)

Émulsif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Simultanément.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2014)

mulet


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Tumultueux.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2014)

luxueux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Luxembourg.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2014)

--> Tri-linguisme


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Guitariste.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2014)

Trigonométrie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

--> Métronome.


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2014)

Rodomontade


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Moutarde.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2014)

--> Présomptueux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Soupière.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2014)

roupie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Pirouette.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2014)

Roupette


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Gourmette.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2014)

---) troupeau


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Routard.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2014)

Dartois


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2014)

radis


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2014)

--> diras


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Sardine.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2014)

--> Brigadiers


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2014)

grade


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Grandeur.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2014)

ranger


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2014)

---) grange


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Narguer.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2014)

--> Renard


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Radiothérapie.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2014)

prairie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Plaidoirie.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2014)

pilori


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

--> Pilosité.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2014)

isolé


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2014)

Soleil.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2014)

--> Oseille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

--> Sommeil.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2014)

Mélisse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

--> Méliorative.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2014)

virole


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

--> Royaliste.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2014)

--> Fleurdelisé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

--> Demeure.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2014)

Merdeux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

--> Dermatologue.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2014)

Dramaturgie.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2014)

magie


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2014)

--> Image


----------



## pat771 (10 Avril 2014)

--> Magicien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

--> Clinicien.


----------



## FlnY (10 Avril 2014)

--> éliminer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

--> Millimètre.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2014)

limer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

--> Limoger.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2014)

--> Porcelaine


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

--> Lactose.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2014)

close


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2014)

socle


----------



## FlnY (10 Avril 2014)

--> Eclosion


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

--> Noisette.


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

--> Sieste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Tessiture.


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

--> Réitérée


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Réticent.


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

-->Centurion


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Concubinage.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Avril 2014)

---) nuage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Naufrage.


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

--> Anguleux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Glaner.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2014)

--> Glandeur


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

--> Endurance


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Rendez-vous.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2014)

douze


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Douzaine.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2014)

zouave


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Avouer.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2014)

vouer


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Révolutionner.


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

--> Étrier


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Triangulaire.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2014)

langue


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Guirlande.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2014)

grand


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

--> Androgynie.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2014)

--> Générique


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

--> Quintessence.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2014)

suite


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

--> Poursuite.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2014)

ourse


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2014)

--> Bourrues


----------



## bella1957 (12 Avril 2014)

bourées

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------

precipice


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2014)

Embourbé

(n'est-ce pas bella1957 ?)


----------



## Powerdom (12 Avril 2014)

---) barbue


----------



## momo-fr (12 Avril 2014)

--> Barbituriques


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

--> Urbanisme.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2014)

manies


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

--> Magnanime.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2014)

--> Galamment


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

--> Mental.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2014)

--> Discriminante


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Endimanché.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

-> manchots


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2014)

chats


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Chaste.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2014)

--> Sachet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Catastrophe.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2014)

--) strates


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Stratosphère.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2014)

--> Schtroumpf


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Prothésiste.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Avril 2014)

---> Entomologiste


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Loterie.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2014)

toile


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Kilomètre.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2014)

moite


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Motiver.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2014)

miter


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Terminologie.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2014)

---) gynécologue


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

--> Cologne.


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2014)

Oblong.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

--> Longarone.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2014)

--> Gironde


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

--> Rogner.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2014)

---) trogne


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

--> Rongeur.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2014)

rouge


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

--> Rougeole.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2014)

--> Coquelicot


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

--> Lithographie.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2014)

---) glabre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

--> Érable.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2014)

râble


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

--> Câblerie.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2014)

--> Encablure


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

--> Rencard.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2014)

carde


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

--> Cardiaque.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2014)

cadre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

--> Draconien.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2014)

crane


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

--> Rancoeur.


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2014)

Créance


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2014)

--> Conjurée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

--> Conjonctivite.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2014)

civet


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

--> Vertical.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

-> colvert


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

--> Révolver.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2014)

lover


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2014)

--> Ovaliser


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

--> Orgasme.


----------



## FlnY (16 Avril 2014)

--> Salvateur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

--> Vaporisateur.


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2014)

Scarification


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2014)

--> Aborigènes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Seniorie.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2014)

noires


----------



## Powerdom (17 Avril 2014)

---) reins


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Seringue.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

-> fringues


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2014)

Griffe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Raffinage.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

-> nageur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Naturel.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2014)

--> Autochtone


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Chauffagiste.


----------



## Lamégère (17 Avril 2014)

--> Flagellant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Lentilles.


----------



## Lamégère (17 Avril 2014)

--> Résilles


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Lessive.


----------



## Lamégère (17 Avril 2014)

--> Vaissellier


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2014)

viser


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

-> servi


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2014)

rives


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

vestir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Tribalisme.


----------



## gmaa (17 Avril 2014)

Botulisme


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2014)

--> Toxique


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2014)

toque


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Questionnaire.


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2014)

Étiquette


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Tequila.


----------



## gmaa (17 Avril 2014)

Italique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Lieutenant.


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2014)

Lampiste


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Pillage.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2014)

--> Piratage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Pigiste.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

--> Glapissement


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Pimenter.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

--> Patrimoine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Nomenclature.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

--> Iconoclaste


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Économie.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2014)

minois


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

siamois


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Moisissure.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

-> misères


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Remiser.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2014)

misère


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

-> miséreux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Séminaire.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2014)

niaise


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Aisance.


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2014)

Cabinet.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Binaire.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

--> Bipolaire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Bisbille.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

--> Distille


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2014)

liste


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Situationnel.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2014)

statue


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

Stationnement


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Ennemis.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2014)

--> Misanthrope


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

--> Romanichel.


----------



## Lamégère (19 Avril 2014)

--> Chromatique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2014)

--> Ictère


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Citerne.


----------



## jverna (19 Avril 2014)

--> perception


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Ponctuation.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

-> ponctions


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Cornichon.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

-> folichon


----------



## Lamégère (19 Avril 2014)

--> Chiffonnade


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Nectarine.


----------



## Lamégère (19 Avril 2014)

--> Trépanation


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Nativité.


----------



## Lamégère (19 Avril 2014)

--> Evitant


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2014)

--> Tangentiel


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Gentilhomme.


----------



## Lamégère (19 Avril 2014)

--> Métaphore


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

-> méthanol


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Anémone.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2014)

amené


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Passionnément.


----------



## gmaa (19 Avril 2014)

Piétonnier


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Opiner.


----------



## gmaa (19 Avril 2014)

Opiniâtre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Renégocier.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2014)

cierge


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Remerciements.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2014)

crimes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Messieurs.


----------



## jverna (19 Avril 2014)

--> Messi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

--> Essaimage.


----------



## Lamégère (19 Avril 2014)

--> Messagerie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2014)

--> Épistolaires


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Totalitarisme.


----------



## Manuel14 (20 Avril 2014)

--> Talisman


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Manipulatrice.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

-> matricielle


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Trimaran.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2014)

marin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Martin-pêcheur.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2014)

patineur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Peiner.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

-> freiner


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Enfermement.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2014)

fente


----------



## gmaa (20 Avril 2014)

Fainéantise


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Satisfaction.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2014)

--> _Stones_


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2014)

sonnet


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

--> Tennisman.


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2014)

Manutentionnaires.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Endormi.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2014)

--> Hypnotiser


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Profiteur.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

--> Friteuse


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Française.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2014)

fraise


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Farineuse.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

--> Ruines


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Avril 2014)

--> Diurnes !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

--> Nocturnes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Tournoi.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2014)

--> Jouterai


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

-> ajouteras


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Sarajevo.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2014)

javas


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> JavaScript.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2014)

parvis


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

-> vivipares


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2014)

paires


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Serpillière.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2014)

ripée


----------



## gmaa (21 Avril 2014)

Érésipèle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

--> Résidence.


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2014)

Sardine


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2014)

Indésirable


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2014)

--> Ostracisme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Historique.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Avril 2014)

toque


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Estomaquer.


----------



## pat771 (22 Avril 2014)

Stomatologue


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Testostérone.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

-> testerons


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Ronflement.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

-> ferment


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Meneur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

-> menteurs


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Menstruation.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Avril 2014)

nature


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2014)

Minautore


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Avril 2014)

taureau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

-> rateau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Tarabiscoter.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2014)

--> Gongorisme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

-> gorgonzola


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Langoustine.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

-> gustatives


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Vestibule.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Avril 2014)

tuile


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

--> Liturgie.


----------



## FlnY (22 Avril 2014)

-->registre


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2014)

Sacristie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2014)

--> Vicaires


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Raisin.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Avril 2014)

niais


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Situation.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2014)

---) sioniste


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Décisionnaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2014)

Missionnaire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

-> pensionnaire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Potomanie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

-> portions


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2014)

--> Troufions


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2014)

Trublion


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

-> Croupions


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Pirouette.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> --> Pirouette.



La voilà







Roupettes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

-> rouspéter


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2014)

--> _Grifougner_ (pur 'bordeluche')


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Avril 2014)

figue


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

-> figurante


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Fugitive.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Avril 2014)

fuite


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Truffier.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Avril 2014)

fruit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

--> Tufière.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Avril 2014)

furie


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2014)

--> Bouffonnerie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

--> Bredouille.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2014)

Gribouille

Et la voilà...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2014)

--> Raminagrobis


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

--> Domination.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Avril 2014)

matin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

--> Tintamarre.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Avril 2014)

miner


----------



## FlnY (24 Avril 2014)

--> Remanier


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

--> Mandataire.


----------



## gmaa (24 Avril 2014)

Malandrin


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Avril 2014)

drain


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2014)

Radin


----------



## gmaa (25 Avril 2014)

Ragondin


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2014)

Girondine


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2014)

--> Aliénor


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

--> Oriental.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Avril 2014)

trial


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

--> Allitération.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2014)

---) station


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

--> Insatiable.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Avril 2014)

balise


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2014)

balais


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

--> Salaire.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2014)

--> Servile


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

--> Vilipender.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Avril 2014)

plier


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

--> Relipider.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2014)

--> Adipeuse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

--> Paradigme.


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2014)

--> parallèle


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2014)

Lépidoptère.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2014)

--> Trompe


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

--> Dompter


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

-> prompt


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

--> Remporter


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

--> Porcelet.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

-> cellette


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

--> Cueillette


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2014)

--> Jouvencelle


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

--> Ventoline


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

--> Envoûtement.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

--> Tunnel


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

--> Lunatique.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

--> Nautique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

--> Urticaire.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

--> Immatriculer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

--> Culasse.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Avril 2014)

seule


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

--> Soulèvement.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Avril 2014)

mulet


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

--> Thermorégulation.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Enthalpie.


----------



## guillaume_44 (27 Avril 2014)

-> athlétisme


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2014)

--> Exothermie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Hexokinase.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Chevaline


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Évangile.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Vieille


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

-> vielle


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Levier


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Revirement.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Véritable


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Avril 2014)

ravie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Virage.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2014)

Gravité


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2014)

--> Tragédie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Directeur.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Rectum


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Mucolytique.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Licorne


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Ornithine.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Tonne


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Nettoyant.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Lyonnais.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Avril 2014)

nylon


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Nitroglycérine.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Avril 2014)

écrin


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2014)

--> Rincé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

--> Cérémonie.


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--} crémation


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

--> Matinée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Patinoire.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

--> Nourriture


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Tournedos.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

--> Tenor


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Ordinairement.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

--> Rarement.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2014)

---) mentir


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2014)

miter


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2014)

---) mitre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2014)

--> Ermite


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Terrine.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

-> rétine


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Régionaliste.


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--} agnostique


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2014)

signe


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--} singe


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2014)

Génisse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Indigestion.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2014)

tiges


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Avril 2014)

vintages


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

-> vidanges


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2014)

--> Gouleyants


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--} plinthes


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2014)

peint


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--} trépigner


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

-> crépiter


----------



## pat771 (28 Avril 2014)

-> Répéter


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2014)

péter siffle


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

--> Tripotée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Porridge.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2014)

--> Rétro-pédalage


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Trépanation.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2014)

pantois


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--} tamanoir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Matador.


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--} terminator


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

--> Micronésie.


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--] cinématique


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2014)

manie


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

--] animé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Émaciation.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2014)

--> Dématérialisation


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobie.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

--> Hexagone.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Examination.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

-> taxidermiste


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

--> Dermite


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Midinette.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

--> Dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Chansonnette.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2014)

chose


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Cholestérol.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

--> Holocauste


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2014)

clous


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Soluce.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2014)

coule


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

-> roucoule


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2014)

écroule


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

-> créole


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2014)

---) géolier


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Oligarchie.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2014)

--> Riche


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

-> chéri


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2014)

--} déchirer


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2014)

Crudité


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Rudimentaire.


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2014)

--} mirobolant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

--> Antimatière.


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2014)

Stigmate


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2014)

--] gamete


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2014)

--> Parthéno-génèse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Paroxysme.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

--> Xylophone


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Philosophie.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

--> Lyophiliser


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Serpolet.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

--> Poulet


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Toupet.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2014)

--> Imposture


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Promesse.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

--> Messe


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2014)

Messie


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Sismothérapie.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2014)

Mosaïque


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

--> Hébraïque


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Avril 2014)

érudite


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

--> Durite


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Trident.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Avril 2014)

rentier (c'est fini oui !)


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

--> Terne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Remerciement.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Avril 2014)

crime


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2014)

---) merci


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

--> cérumineuse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Miscanthus.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2014)

--> Cantharides


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Avril 2014)

chant


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

--} tanche


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Nectar.


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

--> ancre


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

--> Crantage.


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

--[ transgénique


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2014)

--> Génie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

--> Énergie.


----------



## Ardienn (1 Mai 2014)

inertie


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2014)

Trirème.


----------



## Ardienn (1 Mai 2014)

trimer


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

--> Tricolore.


----------



## Ardienn (1 Mai 2014)

tricycle


----------



## pat771 (1 Mai 2014)

Cyclomoteur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

--> Molaire.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2014)

--> Dromadaire


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2014)

Maire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

--> Vermifugation.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2014)

gamin


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Grammairien.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2014)

mairie


----------



## FlnY (2 Mai 2014)

--> Arrimage


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2014)

--> Débarcadère


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

Baroudeur.


----------



## FlnY (2 Mai 2014)

--> Douceur


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Mai 2014)

- cur


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2014)

--- ) docteur


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2014)

--[ création


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

Acnéiforme.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2014)

--> Varicelle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

Céleri.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Mai 2014)

élire


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2014)

--> Relié


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Éclairage.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2014)

Gageure.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

-> rageur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Gargariser.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mai 2014)

geais


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

-> égalises


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Sablière.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mai 2014)

balise


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Libanaise.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2014)

--> Niais


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

-> niaiseries


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Salamandre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

-> salade


----------



## jonson (3 Mai 2014)

--> malade


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2014)

Salamandre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

-> esclandre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Dandiner.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2014)

---) andain


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2014)

--> Dinanderie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Navarin.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

-> aviner


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mai 2014)

navire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Renaissance.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mai 2014)

crise


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2014)

--> Cerise


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Secondaire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

-> sectaire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Situationnel.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2014)

taies


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Assistante.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2014)

teint


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2014)

--> Nitrate


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2014)

trait


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

-> contraintes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Trisomie.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2014)

toise


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Désopilante.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2014)

polie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Liposucer.


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2014)

--> pousser


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Couscoussier.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2014)

--> Secousse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Consur.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2014)

--> Incestueux [quand on secoue sa consur...]


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2014)

Cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Ustensile.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2014)

écuelles


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Éplucheur.


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2014)

peluche


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2014)

louche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Cloche.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2014)

--> Colocataire


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Palindrome.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2014)

drôle


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Diplômer.


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2014)

Lipogramme.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2014)

--> Oulipien


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2014)

Lilliputien


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Pitance.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

-> potence


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2014)

pente


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Entrepôt.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2014)

trône


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Contrôleur.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2014)

--> Moraliste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

-> pistole


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Espagnol.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

-> longes


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2014)

songe


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Gestionnaire.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2014)

narine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Parisien.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2014)

--> Insulaire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Territorial.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2014)

traire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

-> étiraient


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Témérité.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2014)

mérité


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Crémation.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

-> création


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2014)

carton


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Racontar.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2014)

--> Tartarin


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2014)

train


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

-> entrain


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2014)

naine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Innovante.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2014)

tanin


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2014)

Nantis.


----------



## remymartin (8 Mai 2014)

Anéantir


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2014)

--> Sartrien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

-> batracien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Rainettes.


----------



## pat771 (8 Mai 2014)

Rancis


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

traines


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mai 2014)

saint


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Transistor.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mai 2014)

trois


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Tisonnier.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

-> frison


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mai 2014)

noirs


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

cirons


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mai 2014)

crins


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

citrons


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2014)

--> siroter


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2014)

--> Hyménoptères


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2014)

Hymen tout court


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Hymne


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Mythomanie.


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2014)

--] harmonie


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mai 2014)

haine


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Châtaigne.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2014)

--> Pancrace


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Parade.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2014)

paradis


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Diapason.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

-> passion


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Ionisation.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2014)

Pions


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

-> pointes


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2014)

toise


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

hostie


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2014)

--> Bigottes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Somatique.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

-> tomates


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2014)

Matos


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Montants


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Normandie.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2014)

--> Conquérant


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

-> errantes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

Translucide.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2014)

---) trucider


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2014)

Crudité


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2014)

crédit


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2014)

Récit


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2014)

--> Écrit


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

Création.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2014)

crétin (en toute innocence !)


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mai 2014)

--> Circonvolutions


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2014)

coulis


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2014)

--> Inocules


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Organisme.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

origan


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Marjolaine.


----------



## thierry37 (11 Mai 2014)

Anomalie


(Bien joué les gens, on a détroné le jeu des 3 lettres.    salut pépeye en passant)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Aberration.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mai 2014)

traire


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2014)

Rétiaire


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mai 2014)

tiare


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2014)

--> Hétaïre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Déshonorante.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mai 2014)

horodaté


----------



## thierry37 (11 Mai 2014)

radoteuse


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mai 2014)

doute


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Tournedos.


----------



## thierry37 (11 Mai 2014)

sourdingue


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2014)

--> Gendarmes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Hareng.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2014)

Granule


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

-> grandeur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Longueur.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2014)

Glandeur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

blancheur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Caucasien.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2014)

acacia


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

accablait


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2014)

balai


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

labial


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Ballotin.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

cabotin


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2014)

canot


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Embarcation.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2014)

navire


----------



## thierry37 (12 Mai 2014)

chavirer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Vaciller.


----------



## thierry37 (12 Mai 2014)

balancer


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2014)

--> Cornélien


----------



## thierry37 (12 Mai 2014)

==> renoncer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Démissionner.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2014)

abandonner


----------



## thierry37 (12 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Démissionner.


serein (trop tard)


==>  abdiquer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Capituler.


----------



## thierry37 (13 Mai 2014)

uppercut


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2014)

--> Tourneboulé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Troubler.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

tourbe


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Combustible.


----------



## thierry37 (13 Mai 2014)

cuits


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

précuits


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Brouillés.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Broutilles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Baliverne.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

ventiler


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Lessiver.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2014)

visser


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2014)

--> Séviras


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Réprimandes.


----------



## thierry37 (13 Mai 2014)

déprimés


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Démoralisé.


----------



## thierry37 (13 Mai 2014)

désintégré


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2014)

--> Gendarmerie


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Grenadier.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

-> gredin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Brigand.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

-> grandi


----------



## thierry37 (14 Mai 2014)

nibards   :love:


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2014)

--> Siliconera


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Résines.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2014)

Résigné


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

grisonnant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Morosité.


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

--> motorisé.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Mécanisation.


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

--> transformisme


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2014)

---) frime


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Fumisterie.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2014)

--> Réfractaires


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2014)

Tarifé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Répertoriant.


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

--] portrait


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Description.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2014)

--> Hérodote


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mai 2014)

rodée


----------



## thierry37 (14 Mai 2014)

Dorothée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Déporter.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2014)

--> Pénitencier


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Centrale.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2014)

---) crane


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Endoctrinant.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2014)

Endocrine


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2014)

connard :rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2014)

Canard


----------



## Old Timer (15 Mai 2014)

Sarabande


----------



## thierry37 (15 Mai 2014)

dandiner


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Déhancher.


----------



## thierry37 (15 Mai 2014)

langoureusement


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2014)

--> Ectoplasme


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Fantomatique.


----------



## thierry37 (15 Mai 2014)

mutant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Transformation.


----------



## thierry37 (16 Mai 2014)

atomisation


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2014)

---) station


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Observatoire.


----------



## thierry37 (16 Mai 2014)

Planétarium


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2014)

univers


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> univers



4 lettres pepeye 

Bon 

Vermoulus


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Romanesque.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2014)

amour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Enthousiasmer.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2014)

Miasmes


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2014)

Assainissements


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2014)

miens


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Ennemis.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

ténnis


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2014)

tiens


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Sentinelle.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2014)

surveille


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Observer.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2014)

visionner


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Clairvoyance.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2014)

Divinatrice


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Providentiel.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2014)

---) dentiste


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Praticienne.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2014)

infirmière


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Ferritine.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2014)

régulation


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

strangulation


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Garrot.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2014)

---) gratter


----------



## jonson (18 Mai 2014)

--] tartre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Traitement.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2014)

--> Roborative


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Tonifiante.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2014)

---) tonitruante


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Tintamarre.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2014)

bruyamment


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Tapageur.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2014)

--> Orchestrera


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Concert.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2014)

chanteur


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2014)

---) tranche


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

-> chantre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Choriste.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2014)

---) chrétien


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2014)

Christ


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2014)

--> Écritures


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2014)

sacrées


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Consécration.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2014)

---) communion

Si je comprends bien le jeu sans fin s'incruste dans le jeu des 5 lettres


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2014)

--> Conjuration


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Conspirer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

-> Conspuer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Houspiller.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2014)

Caporalisme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Prépotence.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2014)

Précepte


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2014)

---) sceptique


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Enthousiaste.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2014)

jovialement


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Bonhomie.


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2014)

Homonymie.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2014)

---) monochromie


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2014)

--> Lithogravure


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Illustration.


----------



## thierry37 (21 Mai 2014)

Illusions


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Songeries.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2014)

---) reveries


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2014)

Jean-Jacques promeneur solitaire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

-> jeans


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Journalistes.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2014)

--> Barbouilleurs  (je me suis planté au message #3165 --> j'ai fait un enchaînement 'sans fin' sans respecter les '5 lettres')


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2014)

Branleur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

-> brancard


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Carottant.


----------



## thierry37 (22 Mai 2014)

chantage


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

échange


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Interactivité.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mai 2014)

catalyser


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2014)

Accélération


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

-> prédation


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Ragondin.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2014)

Gourdin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

-> dégourdi


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2014)

--> Résurrection


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Guérison.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mai 2014)

miraculés


----------



## thierry37 (23 Mai 2014)

hackintoshé

(car c'est dans l'air du temps)


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2014)

Chaton


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Chantilly.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mai 2014)

châtelain


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Habitant.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2014)

--> Autochtone


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2014)

Chtonien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

-> farniente


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mai 2014)

vacanciers


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Colonies.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

-> abeilles


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Cellules.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2014)

Miellées


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Glycémie.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2014)

Glycine


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2014)

Encyclique


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

cycliste


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2014)

---) liste


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2014)

--> Sélective


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Inventaire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

inventifs


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mai 2014)

imaginatifs


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Extravagance.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2014)

Excentrique


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Grotesque.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

-> fantasque


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2014)

---) fantaisie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

Plaisanterie.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

-> plaies


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2014)

Plaisir


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2014)

--> Applaudirais


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

Glorifiant.


----------



## thierry37 (26 Mai 2014)

Godzilla


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2014)

Non, King Kong !

Gorille


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2014)

Orgie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

gloire


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2014)

Gloriole


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2014)

Horlogerie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

lorgne


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2014)

Monoculaire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

Perception.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mai 2014)

tirelire (Tire-Lire)


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2014)

Illettré (ou Littéraire...)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2014)

--> Raturerait


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Grattage.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2014)

tirage


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2014)

Ratage


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

tarage


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Sabotage.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2014)

piratages


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Brigandage.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2014)

--> Malandrin


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2014)

Mandorle.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2014)

--> Romanistique


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

Histrion.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

Parodiste.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

Aporie.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2014)

--> Socratique


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2014)

philosophique


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2014)

Sophiste


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mai 2014)

professeurs


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2014)

Fessée


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2014)

Exemplifiées


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2014)

illustrées


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mai 2014)

---) dessinées


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2014)

Seins


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)

séniles


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

liens


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2014)

Exilerons


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

élixir


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2014)

liquoreux


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2014)

--> Alambiquer


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2014)

bringuebalant


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2014)

instable


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

Oscillant.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2014)

balançoires


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2014)

--> Radiesthésie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

Souterrains.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

-> raisiné


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2014)

Sanguine


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2014)

Guinness


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2014)

--> orge --> whisky --> Écosse --> Loch Ness

--> Nessie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

-> Messie


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2014)

Messier

Garde faisant l'office de garde-champêtre, qui était commis temporairement à la surveillance des produits du sol qui servent à la nourriture des hommes et des animaux, avant la récolte, afin de les protéger du vol.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

-> fessier


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

Hirsutisme.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2014)

Suricate


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

écritures


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2014)

--> Scarifiées


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

-> scarlatine


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2014)

Écarlate


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juin 2014)

rougeâtre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

Pourpre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

-> propre


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2014)

--> Opprobre


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Juin 2014)

reproche


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Gronderie.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2014)

Tonnerre


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2014)

--> Brestoise


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2014)

Boire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Robinet.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2014)

Baignoire


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Juin 2014)

balnéothérapie


----------



## jonson (3 Juin 2014)

rapatrier


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Exfiltrer.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2014)

Frontière


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Frontalier


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2014)

Travailleur


----------



## carvi84 (3 Juin 2014)

Il aurait fallu que tu proposes un mot de plus de 5 lettres à mon avis


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2014)

--> Tréfilerai


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2014)

Étirage.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2014)

--> Élastique


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2014)

statique


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2014)

dynamique


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2014)

Dynamite


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2014)

Nitroglycérine


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2014)

explosion


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2014)

--> Vélosolex


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2014)

lovées


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2014)

solvable


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2014)

-> potable


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2014)

Sable


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2014)

--> Fariboles *Powerdom* avait un grain de sable dans l'il


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

---) frôles 

Oups effectivement il manque une lettre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2014)

-> frêles


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

---) frelons


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2014)

-> refonds


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2014)

--> Sudoripare


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2014)

-> épuisées


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Juin 2014)

fatiguées


----------



## pat771 (10 Juin 2014)

--> Fragilisés


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2014)

--> Glissements


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2014)

-> enlisement


----------



## matacao (12 Juin 2014)

--> menthe


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2014)

---) thème


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2014)

-> thématique


----------



## matacao (12 Juin 2014)

-> Chronique


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2014)

--> Journaliste


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2014)

-> journal


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Juin 2014)

journalistes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2014)

-> journaliers


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2014)

--> Agricoles


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2014)

-> écolages


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Juin 2014)

bucoliques


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2014)

-> cliques


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2014)

--> Groupuscule


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2014)

-> pécule


----------



## jonson (15 Juin 2014)

--} opercule {--


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2014)

--> Lupercales


----------



## jonson (15 Juin 2014)

--] catapulte [--


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)

-> catacombes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2014)

--> Souterraine


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2014)

-> terrains


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2014)

---) batirs


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2014)

--> Charpentiers


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2014)

-> habiteras


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2014)

-> pharmacies


----------



## Ardienn (18 Juin 2014)

harmonie


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Juin 2014)

orchestral


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2014)

--> Estrade


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2014)

-> dartres


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2014)

-> tarderas


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2014)

---) retard


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2014)

--> Tergiversera


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2014)

-> givrante


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2014)

-> vaine


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2014)

--> Vaniteuse


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2014)

vantarde


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2014)

tramontane


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2014)

Roussillonnaise


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2014)

---) mayonnaise


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2014)

--> Embonpoint


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2014)

-> pointures


----------



## pat771 (25 Juin 2014)

--> Poire


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2014)

--> péritoine


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2014)

--> Éviscération


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2014)

--> vérification


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

-> véritable


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2014)

-> tabloïd


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2014)

--> Déblatèreront


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Juin 2014)

élucubreront


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2014)

électrocuter


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2014)

--> écoulement


----------



## gmaa (28 Juin 2014)

écroulement


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2014)

-> molécule


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2014)

--> Globule


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2014)

bigleux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2014)

-> frileux


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Juin 2014)

froidure


----------



## Berthold (29 Juin 2014)

--> difforme


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2014)

--> Identifierons


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2014)

--> définirions


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2014)

-> girondes


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2014)

--> origines


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2014)

--> Généalogiste


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2014)

-> généraliste


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juillet 2014)

médecins


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2014)

--> Imagerie pepeye souffre d'un déficit d'image...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2014)

-> marges


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2014)

---) magret


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2014)

-> tramages


----------



## Berthold (3 Juillet 2014)

--> transfuge


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2014)

--> Retournement


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2014)

-> tourmentées


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2014)

menteurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2014)

-> tumeurs


----------



## Berthold (5 Juillet 2014)

[MODE CRÉTIN ON]Plus beau que moi &#8230; heu, non, rien&#8230;[MODE CRÉTIN OFF]

--> meurtrissure


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juillet 2014)

douloureux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2014)

-> douteux


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2014)

--> Exubération *pepeye* qui a retrouvé sa tête - noter quand même le _risus sardonicus_


----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2014)

abomination


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2014)

-> abolition


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2014)

pour mette fin au cycle des noms en &#8212;tion : 

--> cobaltine


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2014)

--> Diabolique ça sent le souffre...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2014)

-> diablotins


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2014)

--> dithyrambique


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2014)

-> cérambyx


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2014)

-> embrayés


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2014)

---) Syriens


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Juillet 2014)

Assyriens


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2014)

--> Sargonides


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2014)

--> Sardaigne


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2014)

--> dédaigneux


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2014)

--> Snobinarde


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2014)

-> bonderas


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2014)

---) rondes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2014)

-> sonder


----------



## jonson (8 Juillet 2014)

--> soudure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2014)

-> résoudre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2014)

--> Démontrerons


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2014)

--> rotonde


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2014)

---) tondre


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2014)

--> donner


----------



## jonson (10 Juillet 2014)

--> rondouillarde


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2014)

--> Odalisque


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2014)

---) laïque


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Juillet 2014)

agnostique


----------



## Berthold (11 Juillet 2014)

--> sceptique


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2014)

---) peste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2014)

-> tempêtes


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2014)

--> Trempes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2014)

-> détrempées


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

--> perpétrées


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

Serpillière

_(wassingue ne marchait pas...)_


----------



## Berthold (12 Juillet 2014)

--> reptile

_(boa non plus...)_


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

Clepsydre.


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

Chlamydias.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2014)

--> Dionysiaque Dionysos affectionnait le port de la Chlamyde et sa coupe était une clepsydre à pinard perpétuelle


----------



## Berthold (13 Juillet 2014)

--> hypocondriaque

Sûr que le père Dionysos ne l'était pas&#8230;


----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2014)

--] hypoténuse


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juillet 2014)

---) ténus


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2014)

Sinusite


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2014)

--> Nasalises


----------



## sundaa (15 Juillet 2014)

-->délaisses


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juillet 2014)

oubliées 
(@ sundaa: à peine arrivé et déjà dans la salle de jeux !  )


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2014)

--> Intronisée


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juillet 2014)

adoptées


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2014)

---) potée


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2014)

--> Tripotée


----------



## Berthold (16 Juillet 2014)

--> triporteur :rose: pas le temps ni les neurones pour réfléchir ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2014)

-> porteuses


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2014)

--> Expéditions


----------



## Berthold (17 Juillet 2014)

--> toxine


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2014)

---) notice


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2014)

--> Crétin


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2014)

---) chrétien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2014)

-> chérubin


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2014)

--> Rubicond


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2014)

--> Carbonade


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2014)

--> Barbecue


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2014)

--> Barbe.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2014)

--> Rabbinique


----------



## Berthold (19 Juillet 2014)

--> barrique


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2014)

-> triques


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juillet 2014)

suite


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2014)

--> Sciatique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2014)

--> Aspirine


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juillet 2014)

saine


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2014)

--> Nanisme


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2014)

--> Misanthropie


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juillet 2014)

prise


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2014)

--> Pétunerez


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2014)

--> Emprunt


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juillet 2014)

prune


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2014)

--> Rupine


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2014)

--> Népérien


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juillet 2014)

pérenne


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Ré-abonnement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2014)

-> membré


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Brème


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

Briévement


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Épigramme


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

anagramme


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Gamme.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Juillet 2014)

magnanime


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Magnificat.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

certificat


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2014)

Cruciverbiste.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2014)

--> Inconscient


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

Sciences


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2014)

Conscience


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

énoncé


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2014)

nonce


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

fécondation


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juillet 2014)

naissance


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

aisances


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2014)

Casanier


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2014)

--> Cénobitisme


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2014)

-> absentéisme


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2014)

---) sémite


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juillet 2014)

mitées


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

estimation


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2014)

--> Étalonnerais


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

laitonneras


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2014)

Supination.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2014)

-> supplication


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

insculpait


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2014)

Shrapnel.

(centenaire oblige)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

phares


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2014)

Phrase


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

harpe


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2014)

-> écharpes


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

sphère


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2014)

--> Aphérèse


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

séparée


----------



## gmaa (30 Juillet 2014)

Paresseux


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juillet 2014)

Russe (sans relation directe avec le précédent ! )


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2014)

Brousse.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juillet 2014)

sur .


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

Euros


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Ourse


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Rousse


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

->Roses


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Astéroïdes


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

siroté


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Triolisme.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

morte


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

Tourment.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Prométhée


----------



## thierry37 (31 Juillet 2014)

Epiméthée

(snif, les vacances sont finies  fin de l'éthée...)


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

empiète


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

Impiété.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2014)

Pimenter


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Technique


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Chique.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

-> quiche


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Lorraine.

Oups !

--> Échiquier.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2014)

--> Quinconces


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

-> Coquines


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2014)

--> Sequin.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

- -> Nuise


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2014)

--> Esquinte


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

-->située


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2014)

--> Nuitée.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2014)

--> Ingénue


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2014)

---) nuageux :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2014)

-> nageurs


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Août 2014)

orages (oh désespoir...)


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

--> nurse


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

--> Runes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2014)

-> prunes


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

--> Pneus


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

--> Supinateur


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

patineur


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

--> Tapin


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

pintade


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2014)

--> Gourgandine


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Août 2014)

graine


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

Garniture.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

ruiner


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2014)

--> Urticaire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

-> apothicaire


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

chipoter


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2014)

--> Tricératops.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

tripoteras


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Août 2014)

--> Supinateur


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

patineurs


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2014)

--> Savonnerait


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2014)

varan


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

-> vangera


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

ravagé


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2014)

--> Agravé


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

gravage


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2014)

---) gavage


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

gagea


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2014)

dégagea


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2014)

--> Galéjade


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2014)

rigolade


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

Rodage


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Août 2014)

"débridage"


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

brigade


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2014)

Brandade.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

-->Bande


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2014)

--> Débectant


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

--> Canette


----------



## Powerdom (5 Août 2014)

---) caneton


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

--> Conte


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2014)

--> Nocturne


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

--> neutron


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2014)

-> taciturne


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Août 2014)

grincheux


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

--> Chineur


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Août 2014)

collectionneur


----------



## Powerdom (5 Août 2014)

---) colle


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

--> recolle


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2014)

---) croule


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2014)

--> Lourde


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

--> drôle


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2014)

--> Dorsalgie

[Malheureusement d'actualité...]


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

rigolades


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2014)

--> Rachidien


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)

--> indice


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2014)

--> Détection


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2014)

-> sectionner


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2014)

-> sonnerie


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Août 2014)

récréation


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2014)

-> créatine


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2014)

--> Tartine


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Août 2014)

confiture


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2014)

--> Barbouillée ----------------la bouille de çui qui avale goulûment ses tartines de confiture à la récré


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2014)

-> Tièrcé


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2014)

--> Critère


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2014)

-> matrice


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

--> Trace


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2014)

--> Carte


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

--> écartée


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2014)

--> Cratère.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

--> Recta


----------



## squiddly (13 Août 2014)

acter


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

écartera


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2014)

--> Tracassier


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2014)

-> carnassier


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Août 2014)

charognards


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

--> Rogner


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Août 2014)

ronger


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

--> Orner


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2014)

--> Rhododendron.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

rhodochrosite


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2014)

----) chrome


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

--> Chomage


----------



## bompi (14 Août 2014)

--> Fromage


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2014)

--> Carrottage


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Août 2014)

extraire


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2014)

---) traire


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Août 2014)

extraire


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2014)

tarie


tu t'es pas foulé pepeye66


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2014)

--> Taire


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2014)

--> Tarie


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> tarie
> 
> 
> tu t'es pas foulé pepeye66



Un peu quand même ! car traire c'est bien extraire du lait hein !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2014)

--> Clairement


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

--> Menthe


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2014)

-->religieusement


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2014)

--> Enthymème

réponse à *bompi* mais qui enchaîne quand même


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

--> Lycanthrope.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Août 2014)

---) calligraphie


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

--> Galinette.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2014)

--> Attige


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2014)

--> Fatigue


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2014)

-> gratitude


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2014)

--> traduite


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2014)

---) durite


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2014)

--> truie


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2014)

tuerie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2014)

-> putride


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2014)

--> Apatride


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2014)

--> étripa


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2014)

parité


----------



## bompi (17 Août 2014)

--> Tripartite


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2014)

traire


----------



## bompi (17 Août 2014)

--> Ratatiner


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2014)

--> Parchemin


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

--> Machine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2014)

-> chineurs


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Août 2014)

videurs (de greniers)


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2014)

---) service


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

--> Cries


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2014)

-> cerises


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

--> Scies


----------



## bompi (18 Août 2014)

Crises


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2014)

--> Exciteras


----------



## bompi (19 Août 2014)

--> Sarcastique


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2014)

ironique


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

--> inouïe


----------



## bompi (19 Août 2014)

--> Inguinale


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2014)

-> laineux


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

--> Linux


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2014)

--> Inexcusable


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

--> banlieues


----------



## bompi (19 Août 2014)

--> Blanchisseuse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2014)

--> Radieuse


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Août 2014)

riantes


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

-->Criante


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Août 2014)

vociférante


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

--> interface


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2014)

--> Truchement


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

--> Muter


----------



## bompi (20 Août 2014)

--> Rhumatisme


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2014)

--> Thermal


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

--> trame


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2014)

tramontane


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Août 2014)

ventilation


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

-->  viole


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Août 2014)

voile


----------



## bompi (22 Août 2014)

Lévitation


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2014)

--> Ravissement


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Août 2014)

enlèvement


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

--> vêlement


----------



## g.robinson (22 Août 2014)

renouvellement


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

--> nouvelle


----------



## bompi (22 Août 2014)

Velours


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2014)

---) lavoirs


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

--> viral


----------



## bompi (22 Août 2014)

Lavoir


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2014)

--> Valorisant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2014)

-> florissantes


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

--> rafistolé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2014)

-> trafiqués


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

--> falsifier


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2014)

-> salsifis


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

--> listings


----------



## bompi (23 Août 2014)

--> Glittering


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2014)

--> Chatoiement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2014)

-> chatons


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

--> Chant


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2014)

Tanche


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

--> hante


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2014)

--> Naphtaline


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2014)

-> bacchantes


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

--> Cabane


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2014)

Brabançon


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2014)

--> Balançoire


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

--> caline


----------



## bompi (25 Août 2014)

Nyctalope


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2014)

-> pactole


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

--> éclat


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Août 2014)

taclé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2014)

-> éclatante


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Août 2014)

étincelante


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

--> canette


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2014)

--> Encrage


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

-> carnage


----------



## bompi (26 Août 2014)

Créneau


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

--> ancre


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Août 2014)

nacre


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

--> crane


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Août 2014)

rance (et il en reste au moins encore un !)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

--> écran


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

-> cranté


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2014)

---) crane


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> ---) crane



Déjà cité post  #3728


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

-> décharnées


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2014)

--> Carne


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

--> carnassier


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2014)

--> simulacre


----------



## bompi (27 Août 2014)

Crédulité


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

--> Adulatrice


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

--> taularde


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2014)

-> poularde


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

--> léopard


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2014)

-> polars


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

--> Salopards


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

--> parasol


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2014)

--> léopard


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2014)

-> parloirs


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2014)

---) couloirs


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

--> siroco


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

--> Iroquois


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

--> lyriques


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2014)

-> alambiquées


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

--> balsamique


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Août 2014)

acidulé


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2014)

Clair-obscur


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2014)

--> Crépusculaire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2014)

-> incrédule


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2014)

--> décliner


----------



## momo-fr (28 Août 2014)

---> halluciner


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2014)

---) Chine


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2014)

--> Chien


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2014)

--> Niche


----------



## momo-fr (28 Août 2014)

--------> Cheminements


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2014)

--> Marcheurs


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)

-> charmeuses


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

-----------------------> démesurées


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)

-> --> ---> usurpées


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

---> suspectes :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)

--> spectaculaires


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

--> spéculatrice


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2014)

--> Scalpel


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2014)

---) placenta


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)

-> centrage


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2014)

--> Congratule


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

--> gluconate


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

-----> glaucus


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

--> aculs


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Août 2014)

Lucas


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2014)

Cassoulet


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2014)

--> Assouvissement


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

--> monétisasses


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2014)

--> Sonate


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2014)

--> Tonale


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2014)

--> annoter


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

--> Raton


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2014)

-> cartonneras


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

--> raconteras


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2014)

--> Sornette


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2014)

-> encornets


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2014)

--> Licornes


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

--> leçons


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2014)

--> hameçons


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

-->  mécano


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2014)

--> Comédien


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2014)

--> Cosmétique


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

--> marquise


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> square


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2014)

--> Arques


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> saque


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2014)

--> Arquebuse


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

--> embarquées


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> embrasée


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Septembre 2014)

brulantes


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> saturne


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Septembre 2014)

planètes


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> saleté


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

--> plantées


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> palet


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

--> replats


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> saler


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2014)

--> Lasser


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> laser


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2014)

--> Lares


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

-->céréales


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> escale


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

--> escape


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> capes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

-> capétiens


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

--> Pince


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

--> principe


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2014)

--> Exciper


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

--> crêpe


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2014)

--> Carpette


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

--> Carte


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2014)

------> compartiment


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2014)

---> comptage


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

--> Capote


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2014)

--> Décapilotade


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2014)

--> piédestal


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

--> Pieds


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2014)

-->pédiluves


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

--> plieuse


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Septembre 2014)

pileuse


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

--> pluie


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Septembre 2014)

lippue


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

--> pulpe


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2014)

--> Peuple


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

--> élues


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2014)

--> éblouïes


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2014)

--> Blouse


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2014)

--> Hurluberlues


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2014)

--> Turlutes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2014)

--> Hululements


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2014)

--> mutuelles


----------



## jonson (5 Septembre 2014)

--> spatule


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2014)

--> Patibulaires


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2014)

--> profitable


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

--> Stable


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2014)

--> Étable


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

--> atèle


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Septembre 2014)

létale


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Attelé


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Lettrages


----------



## Powerdom (7 Septembre 2014)

---) outrages


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

--> touaregs


----------



## Berthold (7 Septembre 2014)

--> guitare


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Tigre


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Septembre 2014)

giter


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

--> agiter


----------



## Berthold (7 Septembre 2014)

--> gaieté


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2014)

--> Tragi-comique


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2014)

--> coque


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2014)

--> coquelicot (trop facile, pardon)


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

--> Culotte


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2014)

--> locuste


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2014)

--> Occultes


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

--> culots


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2014)

---) mulots


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

--> lotus


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2014)

--> absolument


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2014)

--> Illumination


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

--> Manipulations


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2014)

---) stipuler


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2014)

--> Pistole


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2014)

--> Politesse


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

--> oiselets


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2014)

--> Silot


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

--> îlotiers


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2014)

--> Sotie


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2014)

--> Ésotérique

@*bompi* : je n'identifie pas ton "_Silot_" du message #3877 --> un _lapsus calami_ pour "_silo_"?​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

--> érotiques


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2014)

--> moustiques


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

--> musiques


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2014)

-> Esquimau

 (et pour mon précédent il manquait -age)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

--> masque


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2014)

--> maculées


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2014)

--> Émasculé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2014)

--> Lasciveté


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2014)

--> civilités


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

--> licités


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2014)

--> Triglycérides


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2014)

--> Adiposité


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

--> idiotes


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2014)

--> Toise


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2014)

--> Égotisme


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2014)

--> Mégot


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2014)

--> Dégommait


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2014)

--> dommage


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2014)

--> fromages


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2014)

--> Gaufre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Gaffeur


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2014)

--> Frugal


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

--> urgal


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Octobre 2014)

largué


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2014)

largué dans les grandes... largeurs


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Octobre 2014)

ça c'est sur, vont pas aimer, vont devenir... rageurs


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2014)

--> Gruger


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2014)

--> Guéguerre


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

--> Guerre


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2014)

--> Guérir


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

--> Grève


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2014)

--> Végètera


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2014)

--> végétales


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Octobre 2014)

étales


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2014)

--> salée


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Octobre 2014)

sablée


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2014)

--> Blasée


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2014)

-->  blazers


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

--> lard


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

--> Laideur


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2014)

--> Duraille.


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

--> Muraille


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

--> rallume


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2014)

--> Merlu


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Remplumer


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Hurluberlu


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Hurler


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Ourler


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Rouler


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Écornifleur


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

--> floraison


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Somnifère.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Conifère


----------



## RubenF (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Fière


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Tartiflette


----------



## RubenF (13 Octobre 2014)

Tarte


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Tartarinade


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

--> antidater


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2014)

--> Ratatiner


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

--> terrain


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2014)

--> Tartarinade


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2014)

---) train


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2014)

--> Tarin


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

--> Marine


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2014)

--> Ranime


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

--> manie


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2014)

---) amiante


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

-- > marrante


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2014)

--> Marrane


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2014)

--> Enramerai


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

--> réanimera


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2014)

--> Magnanime
_
(comme dirait Victor Hugo)_


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

--> mangeoire


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2014)

--> Orgie


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2014)

--> Galamment

_(comme dirait Victor Hugo)_   coiffé sur le fil ---

--> Griotte


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2014)

--> Triage

(je vois que certains sont attentifs...)


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

--> titrage


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2014)

--> Attigera


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

-- > ratage


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

--> Étagère


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2014)

---) tragique


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

--> Évergétisme.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2014)

--> Géronte


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

--> ergot


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2014)

--> Troglodyte


----------



## momo-fr (18 Octobre 2014)

------> Triglycérides


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2014)

--> Trinitrotoluène


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2014)

--> trinité


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2014)

--> Trismégiste


----------



## Powerdom (20 Octobre 2014)

Égyptiens


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2014)

--> Gitane


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2014)

--> Castagnettes


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2014)

-->magnétisme


----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2014)

----> Montagnardes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2014)

--> Thalwegs


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

--> haltes


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2014)

--> Athéisme


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

--> athlétisme


----------



## Ardienn (21 Octobre 2014)

javelot


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2014)

--> Gravelotte


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2014)

--> Lotte


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

--> flotteur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2014)

--> Turlurette


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2014)

--> lunetier


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2014)

--> lenteur


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2014)

--> Neutre


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2014)

--> Terne


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2014)

--> Rente


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2014)

--> Entre


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2014)

--> Ternaire


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2014)

--> Hétéronomie


----------



## Wouik (24 Octobre 2014)

Autonomie


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2014)

--> Automobiles


----------



## Wouik (24 Octobre 2014)

autisme


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2014)

--> maquettisme


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2014)

--> Mathématique


----------



## Alex666 (25 Octobre 2014)

rustique


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2014)

--> Thermique


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2014)

--> Hermétique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2014)

--> Herémite


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

> Mythique


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2014)

--> Thymique


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2014)

--> Enthymème


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)

--> hyménée


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2014)

--> Gynécée


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

-- > Gynécologue


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2014)

--> collègue


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2014)

--> Ligotèrent


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)

--> onglet


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2014)

---) longtemps


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2014)

--> plongés


----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2014)

------> Palynologie


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2014)

--> Compte-gouttes


----------



## leondingo (3 Novembre 2014)

montagnes


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

--> magnéto


----------



## leondingo (3 Novembre 2014)

gambettes


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

--> abstème


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2014)

--> Baptêmes


----------



## leondingo (4 Novembre 2014)

Problèmes


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

--> plomber


----------



## Ardienn (8 Novembre 2014)

plumer


----------



## leondingo (9 Novembre 2014)

remplissage


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Pliage


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Alpage


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

-- > Plagiat


----------



## Ardienn (10 Novembre 2014)

laitage


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

--> Galet


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2014)

--> Anglet


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

--> Angleterre


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2014)

--> Glander


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

--> Grandeur


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2014)

--> Narguer


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

--> Naviguer


----------



## jonson (14 Novembre 2014)

Guérisseur


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Novembre 2014)

--> Surgissement


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2014)

--> surestimés


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Novembre 2014)

--> menstruation  :sick:


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2014)

--> instrument


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Novembre 2014)

--> tourmente


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2014)

--> Maritorne


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2014)

--> Marine


----------



## jonson (15 Novembre 2014)

--> Imaginare


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2014)

--> Marginal


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2014)

--> Amygdale


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2014)

--> damage


----------



## jonson (17 Novembre 2014)

--] dédommager


----------



## momo-fr (17 Novembre 2014)

-----> Fromagerie


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Novembre 2014)

--> Marouflage


----------



## momo-fr (17 Novembre 2014)

-----> Muflerie


----------



## jonson (18 Novembre 2014)

--) fulminer


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2014)

--> Enflure


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2014)

--> enfumer


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

----> Enrhumer


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

--> Humer


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2014)

--> Merluche


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

--> Sécher


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2014)

---) chères


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2014)

--> chèvres


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

------> Chevillettes


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Novembre 2014)

--> Bobinette


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

--> Bobine


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2014)

--> Hémoglobine car le rouge est mis quand a chu - la bobine(tte)...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2014)

---) homologué


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2014)

--> promulgué


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2014)

--> Grommelé


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Novembre 2014)

--> Margoulette


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

--> gourmette


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2014)

---) miette


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2014)

--> Mi-tête


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

-- > Termites


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

--> Terminées


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)

--> Déminéraliser


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2015)

--> Laminé


----------



## Ardienn (4 Février 2015)

animé


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)

mélaminé


----------



## g.robinson (12 Février 2015)

calamine


----------



## Ardienn (12 Février 2015)

carabine


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2015)

--> Récrimine


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

--> Crinière


----------



## Ardienn (14 Février 2015)

réitère


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

--> retire


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

--> retire


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

--> retire


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2015)

«_Bis repetita placent, perseverare diaboilicum_». J'en connais un qui après avoir _tiré_, a _retiré_ et devrait _retirer_ (son _tri... turage)_

--> tripler


----------



## Ardienn (14 Février 2015)

repli


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

--> Plieurs


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> persil


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> Percussion


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> copieurs


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

--> Catalyseur


----------



## matacao (7 Avril 2015)

--> acétylas


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

éclata


----------



## matacao (7 Avril 2015)

--> acétal


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

--> Lacets


----------



## matacao (7 Avril 2015)

--> Fractales


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

---> Carafes


----------



## momo-fr (9 Avril 2015)

--> affairisme


----------



## matacao (9 Avril 2015)

--> Stratifié


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)

--> frittes


----------



## matacao (10 Avril 2015)

--> rétifs


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)

--> fiers


----------



## matacao (11 Avril 2015)

--> frise


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2015)

--> Friandises


----------



## matacao (11 Avril 2015)

--> draisine


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

--> Sardine


----------



## matacao (12 Avril 2015)

--> Arsenic


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

--> Sournoiserie


----------



## matacao (12 Avril 2015)

--> Einsteinium


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

---> Nuisement


----------



## matacao (13 Avril 2015)

--> Terbium


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2015)

Brumeux


----------



## matacao (13 Avril 2015)

--> Rutherfordium


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

--> Podium


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

--> Potassium


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

--> Assoupi


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

--> Seaborgium


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2015)

--> orgie


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

--> Roentgenium


----------



## Berthold (9 Mai 2015)

--> Géranium


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

-- > Maximiser


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2015)

--> Mademoiselle


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2015)

--> médaillées


----------



## momo-fr (13 Août 2015)

----> Sandalettes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2015)

--> Tablettes


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2015)

--> jetable


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2015)

--> balte


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2015)

--> Blatte


----------



## momo-fr (14 Août 2015)

-----> Balnéothérapie


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2015)

--> téléphone


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2015)

--> Pléthore


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2015)

--> chlore


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2015)

--> Rocher


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2015)

--> Roche


----------



## momo-fr (15 Août 2015)

-----> Porcherie


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2015)

--> Orchite


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2015)

--> Chiotte


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2015)

--> échoit


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2015)

--> Théodicée


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2015)

--> Dicotylédone


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2015)

--> condyloïde


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2015)

--> Conchyophile


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2015)

--> Chrysochlore


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2015)

--> Croche


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2015)

--> Chlorhexidine


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Août 2015)

--> Alexithymie


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2015)

--> Mythologie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2015)

--> Igloo


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2015)

-->  Gigolo


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2015)

--> Logogriphe


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2015)

--> Grolle


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2015)

--> Deloger


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2015)

--> Geôle


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2015)

--> géologue


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2015)

--> Gargoulette


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Août 2015)

--> Godelureau


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2015)

galure


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2015)

--> Régulation


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2015)

--> Troué


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2015)

--> Rouet


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2015)

--> Routier


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Août 2015)

--> Biroute


----------



## Tiedjan (22 Août 2015)

--> étourdi


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Août 2015)

--> Induré


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2015)

--> Buriné


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2015)

--> Urine


----------



## Tiedjan (22 Août 2015)

--> Ruine


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Août 2015)

-->  Numérologie


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2015)

--> Marlou


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2015)

--> Amour


----------



## Tiedjan (22 Août 2015)

--> Rhumatologue


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2015)

--> Homologue


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Août 2015)

--> Moule


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2015)

--> Molécule


----------



## Tiedjan (22 Août 2015)

--> Mollusque

Zut trop tard ! 

--> Éculé


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2015)

--> Moquettes


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2015)

--> Quête


----------



## Tiedjan (22 Août 2015)

--> équestre


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2015)

--> séquestration


----------



## Tiedjan (22 Août 2015)

--> station


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2015)

--> Instant


----------



## Tiedjan (22 Août 2015)

--> Nations


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Août 2015)

--> Nichons


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2015)

--> Chinons


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2015)

--> Chignon


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2015)

--> chimiquement


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> chimiquement


Combien de lettres n'ont pas été attaquées par les acides ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2015)

--> Mignion  ( oupsss  ... mes excuses )


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Août 2015)

--> Gynécomanie


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2015)

--> Cyanogène


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2015)

--> Cryogène


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2015)

--> Coréen


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Août 2015)

--> Clownerie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2015)

--> Clownesque


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2015)

--> Calanques


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2015)

--> Claque


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Août 2015)

--> Salicylique


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2015)

--> Licites


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2015)

--> explicites


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2015)

--> Xénophilie


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2015)

--> Hexagone


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2015)

--> sauvageon


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2015)

--> Ravager


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2015)

--> Agraver


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

-- > avare


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2015)

--> Ebavurage


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

-->auberge


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2015)

--> vergeture


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

--> Uretère


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2015)

--> Urètre


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

--> éther


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2015)

--> Hétéronyme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2015)

--> homonymes


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2015)

--> Anonyme


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2015)

--> Anémone


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2015)

--> Monade


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> --> Urètre





Jura39 a dit:


> --> éther


Le jeu des ... lettres ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

--> Pommade 
(décidement ! )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2015)

--> dommages


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

--> Modems


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2015)

--> Somme


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

--> sommeil


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2015)

--> limonades


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

--> Amidons


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2015)

--> domina


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

--> Mondaine


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2015)

--> Naine


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2015)

--> naftaline


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

--> Laine


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2015)

Rhodanien a dit:


> --> naftaline


C'est de l'italien ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2015)

--> Transalpine


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2015)

--> Pinéale (et non, c'est beaucoup plus haut qu'on pourrait le croire)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2015)

--> Glandée


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2015)

--> glandouiller (plus haut oui ... mea culpa)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

--> grenouille


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2015)

Avec ton perfecto Naf-_Naf - t'as l'ini_mitable look d'un qui n'est pas mangé aux mites, *Albert ☜ *






--> Enflure


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

--> Enfer


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2015)

--> Ferment


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

--> mètre


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2015)

--> Érotisme


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

--> mitose


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2015)

--> Gothisme


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

--> Mégots


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2015)

--> Géothermies


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2015)

--> Théorème


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

--> hétéro


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2015)

--> Rhéteur


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

--> Terre


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2015)

--> Éructer


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

--> Curer


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2015)

--> Cercueil


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

--> Cercle


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2015)

--> Acculer


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2015)

--> Racoler


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2015)

--> Chlorure


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2015)

--> Élucubrer


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2015)

--> Courber


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2015)

--> Cœur


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2015)

--> Collecteur


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2015)

--> collectif


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2015)

--> Accoler


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2015)

--> coloriage


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2015)

--> Mariage


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2015)

--> Image


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2015)

--> amaigrie


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2015)

--> Mariage


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2015)

--> Divorce

On tourne en rond, voir le #4260


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2015)

--> Cordes


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2015)

--> Draconiens


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2015)

--> Escarpins


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2015)

--> Cendrillon


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Août 2015)

--> Citrouille


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2015)

--> ... --> Rouille


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2015)

--> Loire


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2015)

--> ploieraient


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2015)

--> Rigole


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2015)

--> Gloire


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2015)

--> Grêlon


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2015)

--> Lorgnon


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Torgnole


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Tornade


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

-- Ronde


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

--> frondeur


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Ordure


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

--> procédurier


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

--Poudrière


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Derrière


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

--> fermière


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Méfier


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Fierté


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

--> renfiler


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Relief


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

--> filières


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Riflés


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

--> pestiférés


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2015)

--> Frisé


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2015)

--> Shérif


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2015)

--> Friche


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2015)

--> chiffres


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2015)

--> Récif


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2015)

--> fricassée


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2015)

--> Cerises


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2015)

--> Écrevisses


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2015)

--> Crevé


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2015)

--> Récidive


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2015)

--> Driver


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2015)

--> verdier


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2015)

--> Verre


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Rêverie


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Evier


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Levier


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Levrier


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Grivèlerie


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Verge


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Sevrage


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Virage


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Vaginale


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Liane


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Septembre 2015)

--> Câline


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Encline


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2015)

--> enclume


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Meule


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Humble


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Meuble


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Blemmophobie


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Thromboembolique


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Thrombocytose


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2015)

--> boycotte


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Coyote


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Créosote


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Apothéose


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Pastiche


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Chistera


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2015)

--> historique


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Trochisque


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2015)

--> trancheras


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Rasta


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2015)

--> rastafari


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Ratatam


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Tartarinade


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2015)

--> enfarinée


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Infernal


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Annelé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2015)

--> vendangées


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Avinées


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2015)

--> Vaine


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Envia


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Vaccine


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Vaincre


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Acier


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Racine


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Nacre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2015)

--> cancres


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Accès


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Spectacle


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Raclée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2015)

--> déclarées


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Déluré


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Éberlué


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Perluète


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Pelure


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Pleureur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2015)

--> fureur


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Fumeur


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Muflerie


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Filmeuse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2015)

--> sulfites


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Fusil


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2015)

--> fusillade


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Diaules


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2015)

--> dissolues


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Suédoise


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Ossue


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

--> soultes


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Équitables


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Talque


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Laque


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Arlequin


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2015)

--> Narquoise


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2015)

--> Question                         ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2015)

--> Toques


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2015)

--> Quotas


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2015)

--> Tropiques


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2015)

--> Torque


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2015)

--> Breloque


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2015)

--> Bordel


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2015)

--> Drôle


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Lourde


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2015)

--> palourde


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Alésoir


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Résolu


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

...les montagnards, les montagnards sont _yaaa-ououou-laaaa_

--> Iouleras


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Soûleras


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Moules


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Mollusque


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Islamique


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Laïques


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Archaïque


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2015)

--> charcutier


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Traiteur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2015)

--> traitements


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Favoritisme


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2015)

--> chevrotine


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2015)

--> Niche


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Chien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2015)

--> chiner


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Chier


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2015)

--> richesse


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Crise


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Croisement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2015)

--> mensonges


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Gnomes


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Homoncules


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Monocles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Pédoncules


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Pendules


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2015)

--> adulées


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Palinodies

zut : devancé par *sainta*​
--> Blandices


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Diables


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Bleds


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Débiles


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Blondes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Longues


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Gloutonne


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Détonation


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2015)

--> étonnantes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Détonante


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Tante


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Cantatrice


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2015)

--> Natte


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Tentation


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2015)

--> contemplation


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Eclat


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2015)

--> tacles


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Ecclésiastique


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Cacique


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2015)

--> tactique


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Factice


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Efficace


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Edifice


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Difficilement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2015)

--> défilement


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2015)

il file en Suisse 

--> Helvétique


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Hostellerie


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Rostre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2015)

--> prostrée


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Postérieur


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Missionnaire


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Saisonnier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2015)

--> saisirons


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Raisins


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2015)

--> Rassis


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Sarcastiques


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2015)

-->moustiquaires


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Amour


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Ramoneur


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Tambour


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2015)

--> broutard


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Barrot


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Craboter


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Centaure


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Septembre 2015)

--> Cothurne


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Costumière


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Mouise


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Moisissure


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Scrotum


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2015)

--> motus


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Apostume


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2015)

--> imposture


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Trumeau


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Mature


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2015)

-->Muter


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Septembre 2015)

--> Rectum


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Crûment


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Muret


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Moustiquaire


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2015)

Moustiquaire : on tourne en rond, voir #4451
--> Insecte


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Sectaire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2015)

--> prolétaires


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Prote


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2015)

--> portes


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Apostrophe


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Photo


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Hotspot


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2015)

-->Postopératoire


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Trappiste


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Stylite


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Style


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Polytechniciens


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Elytre


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2015)

--> tricycle


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2015)

--> cyclone


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Cylindrique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Aspirine


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Prisme


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Priapisme


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2015)

--> Appris


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Aphrodisiaque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Désirable


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Débile


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Édile


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Délicieuse


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Érectile


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Répréhensible


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Rhétien


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Hectique


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Cyphotique


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Phyto


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Septembre 2015)

--> Thyphoide


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2015)

--> Ithyphalle


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2015)

--> Chéchia


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2015)

--> Chinchilla


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2015)

--> Chichi


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2015)

--> Chimichurri


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2015)

--> Chiche


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2015)

--> Chercheur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Orichalque


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Chier


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Chiropracteur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Charlatan


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Charente


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Cracher


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Racheter


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Tache


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Hécate


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2015)

--> Chatte


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Latescent


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Talent


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Natte


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Plantagenet


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Gâteau


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Chateau


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Échauguette


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Guinguette


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Têtue


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2015)

--> Teuteuche


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2015)

Teuteuche dans le dico crapouillistanomoldave ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Tectonique


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Coquette


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Coque


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2015)

--> coqueluche


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Peluche


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Echue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2015)

--> choupinette


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Engoulevent


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Egout


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2015)

--> gouttière


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2015)

--> Rouge


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Gourgandine


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2015)

--> grandissime


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Marin


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Marinière


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Sardine


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Drain


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Radin


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Jardin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2015)

--> gradins


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Gratin


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Tarin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2015)

--> souriantes


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Rousse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2015)

--> froussardes


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Fougasse


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Mollassonne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2015)

--> sonnailles


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Alliage


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Aigle


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Martingale


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2015)

--> égayante


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Garant


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Rangement


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Germe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2015)

--> émerger


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Grimpeur


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Pingre


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Grimpante


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2015)

--> pimpantes


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Pimenter


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2015)

--> parementiez


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Menteur


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Mètre


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Tempérance


----------



## Old Timer (26 Septembre 2015)

France


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Septembre 2015)

--> Financer


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Fiancée


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Faine


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Fainéantise


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Pilosité


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Isolé


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Lotissement


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2015)

--> mentionnées


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Auditionner


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2015)

--> auditoire


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Boudoir


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Boudin


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Diminution


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2015)

--> punition


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Pulsion


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Noiseuse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2015)

--> poisseuse


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Pointeuse


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2015)

--> Soupe


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2015)

--> Poissonneux


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2015)

--> Expos


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2015)

--> Proxénètes


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2015)

--> Expert


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2015)

--> expertisées


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2015)

--> Bêtisier


----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2015)

----> Batifoler


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2015)

--> Fiole


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Affriolante


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Rafle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2015)

--> flare


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2015)

ardsf a dit:


> --> flare


"Flare" en français ?
--> Flairer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2015)

--> filaire

_(arf  pour flare ) on a par exemple :> Le *facteur de flare* (« lens flare » en anglais) _


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Forfaitaire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2015)

--> prioritaires


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Parti


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Rapidité


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Radié


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Aider


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Rideau


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2015)

--> Drôlatique


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2015)

--> Redoute


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2015)

--> brouette


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2015)

--> tortue


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2015)

--> torturées


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2015)

--> Retor


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2015)

retors ?

--> Roter


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> retors  ? Retor existe en ancien français avec plusieurs sens dont : action de retourner
> 
> --> Roter


--> Trotter


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2015)

--> Roter


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Septembre 2015)

--> Prouter


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2015)

--> Populaire


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2015)

--> Lunaire


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2015)

--> Suaire


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2015)

--> Silure


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2015)

--> Lustrer


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2015)

--> Rustre


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Roturiers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> procéduriers


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Poudrier


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Ordure


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Dorure


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Dorer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Mandragore


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Dragon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> gardons


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Girondes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> dévergondées


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Gondole


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> ondulées


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Odalisques


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Silos


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Collines


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Coltinées


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> --> Collines


Cinq lettres ? On recommence :
--> Silos


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Aglossie


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2015)

--> Glose


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2015)

@*loustic* : j'eusse dû les qualifier de « collineuses », ces protubérances de « silos » que *Felix II *se fût « coltinées », mais l'« aglossie » consubstantielle du _lapsus linguae_ me retint d'en ébruiter la « glose ». "Au temps pour moi", s'écrie le fifre (qui a retrouvé sa langue), en se remettant à l'heure des...

--> Horloges


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Logorrhée (très rare chez les aglossiques)


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Grole


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

--> grelotter


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Lotte


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Litote


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

--> toilette


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Elliptique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

--> étiqueteuse


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Tique


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Taquine


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2015)

--> Frétillante


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2015)

--> Fière


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2015)

--> féérique


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2015)

--> Fuire                ancien français


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2015)

--> Furtive


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Octobre 2015)

--> Enfuter


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Terraquée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> quaternaire


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Terne


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2015)

Ancien Français (puisqu'on s'en accorde la langue) --> état du chevalier qui "file aux pieds d'Omphale" au lieu de chevaucher à l'aventure dans le cadre d'une Quête

--> Récréantise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> hantise


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Chiant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> chantier


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Triche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> fichiers


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Sécuriser


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> coursives


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Ivres


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> éviscérées


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Services


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> servitudes


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> tiéde


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Diète


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

-->éditer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

--> débiteras


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Octobre 2015)

--> Batard


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Transdanubien


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Brute


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

--> abrutie


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Biture


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Turpitude


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

--> attroupée


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Troupe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

--> détrompées


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Pédestre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

--> pédérastes


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Imperméables


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

--> impertinentes


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2015)

--> Tente


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Retirement


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Tiraillement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Tirailleur


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Treillis


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Trévise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> vitrées


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> évité


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Vitupéré


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Éventualité


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Alité


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Littéral


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Titre


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Illettré


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Lettre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> lettrines


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Tertre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> tartre


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Tartare


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> bâtardes


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Marâtre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> paraître


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Appartenir


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Trappe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> trapéziste


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Zygomatiques


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Feutrine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> enfouies


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Fouilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> affouiller


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Roupiller


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Pourpre


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Proue


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2015)

-->  Postérieur


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Poste


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Riposte


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Sport


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Attroupements


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Pantomètres


----------



## Cubly (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Motards


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> moutarde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> tarderai _(ça a sauté de sujet)_


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Rater


----------



## Cubly (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Retard (facile...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> attardées


----------



## Cubly (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Déblatérer


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Barre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Saborder


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Brase


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> brasero


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Arbre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> barbiers


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Raseurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> brasseurs


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Brasure


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Sabre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> embrassades


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Sarbacanes


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Abracadabra


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Baratinage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> patinage


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Nageoire


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Rogne


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Torgniole


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2015)

--> Rigolo


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Glouglouter


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Gargouiller


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Grillager


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Agile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

--> aigles


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Plongeants


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

--> pigeonnants


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Piano


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

--> pianissimo


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Impertinent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

--> imperméables


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Pervertis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

--> avertissement


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Métis


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Isthme


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Méthodiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)

--> méthodistes


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Thèse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)

--> synthèse


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Hypostase


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2015)

-->. Physiologie


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Hysope


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Hyssopus


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Hypnotiseur


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Python


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Polygnathien


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Myognathe


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Amylose


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Hémolyse


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Mythologies


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> archéologie


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Ptérodactyle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> dactylographie


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Archi


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Arachide


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Crade


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Decrasse


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Drastiques


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2015)

Décrasser --> Essart


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> terrassées


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Rustres


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Sures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> usures


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Couturières


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> coutumières


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Rituels


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> truelles


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Murailles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

--> entrailles


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2015)

--> Rails


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Grillades


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Argiles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2015)

--> grillagées


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Girls


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Rigolotes


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Gigolo


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

--> igloo


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Logogriphe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2015)

--> algorithme


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Triolet


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Toile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2015)

--> étoilées


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

--> élite


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Supplétive


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Puits


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

--> Etuis


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Subtilise


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Octobre 2015)

--> bestial


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Laits


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2015)

Puits --> Etuis
Plouf ! Le jeu des 5 lettres est tombé dedans !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

«P» : phonétiquement "p_é" --> le "p_" est tombé dans le puits - est resté le "é" pour entrer dans ces "étuis"... 






--> Bétails


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> bétaillères


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Bucoliques


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> cathodiques


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Dates


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> dilettantes


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Tante


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Natte


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Tractent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> décontractées


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Hédonistes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> saxophonistes


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Improvisations


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> importations


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Sournois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> détrousseront


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Truandent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> friandises


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Dinanderie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> commanderie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Crânement


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Renne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> étrennes


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Trente-et-un


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Tente


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> détente


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Étendent


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Dentée


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Tendinite


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Dette


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> Dettachée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

--> cravachées


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Récalcitrantes


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> écart


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> écartelés


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Scarifiées


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> sacrifiées


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Fricassées


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> encaissées


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Sicaires


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Races    c'est encore dans le dictionnaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> vicaires


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> vaincre ... ça a sauté de page


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Aristocrates


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Rosse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> grossières


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Viragos


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> vitrages


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Givrées


----------



## USB09 (15 Octobre 2015)

Partir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> de Givrées => vertiges


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

@*USB09* --> la règle est que 5 lettres au moins du mot précédent soient reprises dans le suivant (une connexion de sens est seulement un luxe). 

--> Alpestre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> pesteras


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Prestes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> prêtres


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Reste


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Sacrement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> sarcleras


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Scorsonères


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> sorcières


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Carosse


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Score


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> scories


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Cerises


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Crise


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

--> Scarifiée


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Curcurbitacée


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Abruti


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Bruit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> ébruiter


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Calomniateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> colonisateurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> calorifère


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Faribole


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> caramboles


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Funambulesque


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Brâmes


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Maternelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> paternel


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Éternel


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> lanternes


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Landerneau


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> élanceraient


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Sprinte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> empreintes


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Sigillographie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> saoûlographie


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Gougnafier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> souffreteux


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Touffue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> foutues


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Tueuses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> pelleteuses


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Ensellures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> ensilages


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Minoteries


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> meuniers


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Rémunérations


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Numéraire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> numérotation


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Arithmétique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> arythmique


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Thyarée


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Thyade


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2015)

--> Hyade


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Dyarchie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> tachycardie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Draconien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> drachmes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Archéologues


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Rhéologue


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Théorie


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> éther


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> théorèmes


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Rhéteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> rhétorique


----------



## Ardienn (17 Octobre 2015)

téllurique


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Téléphérique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> périphériques


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Sphere


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> stratosphère


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Ptéranodons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> parodontose


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Trépanation


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> trépidations


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Nervosité


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> névrosées


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Hypnose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> psychose


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> sacharose


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Rose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Roselières


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

*Jura* se croît dans le jeu des 4 lettres...

--> Rosicruciens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

un modo ... du Jura

--> sacoches


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Cartouchière


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> fourrière


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Fourmilière


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> couchés


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Louche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> loucher


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Moucher


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> déboucher


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Douche


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Effarouche


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Réchauffe


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Chame


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Mâchoire


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Poichigeon


----------



## Ardienn (17 Octobre 2015)

Pichet


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2015)

--> Fichtre


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Enchifrené


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> réfréner


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Réfère


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Frère


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Fraternité


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Liberté


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> égalité


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Élitaire


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Taire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> célibataires


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Tabac


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Carabistouille


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Biloculaires


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> vernaculaires


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Nucléariser


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Réaliser


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> alésage


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Alliage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> baillages


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Grillage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> grillades


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> arbitraires


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> boitiers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> balivernes


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Naïve


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> vahinés


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> envahis


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Avachissements


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Vaches


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Taches


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Sachet


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Chasser


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2015)

--> Hacher


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Octobre 2015)

chahuter


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Chatouille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> gratouiller


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Tortillement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> tortilla


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Trillent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Sifflent


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Fifrelins


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> frileuses


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Délurées


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Diluées


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Ludiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> pudiques


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Pseudo


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Dupes


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Prudes


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Prunes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> croupes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> caprices


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Paire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> paraitre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> contraire


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Ricochet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> tricoter


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Terricole


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> arboricole


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Coléoptère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> collatérales


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Ultramontains


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> montagnards


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Dragonnades


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

--> dragonniers


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Argon


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Arrogant


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2015)

--> Tartan


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Tramontane


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> stratosphérique


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Érotisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> exotisme


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Tourisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> soufisme


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Toupies


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> groupies


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Roupettes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Clopinettes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Tripette


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> étripées


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Pétries


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Pitre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Pupitres


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Tripatouilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> farfouilles


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Elfes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Femelles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> gamelles


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Melliflue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> filleul


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Fielleux


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Liquéfiée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> filée


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Félicitée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Publicité


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Trublion


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> boulons


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Soluble


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> volubiles


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Lubriques


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> briquettes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Brièveté


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> brevetées


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Trève


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Verte


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Revêtue


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Dévêtue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> évertuées


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Verdures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> endurées


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Rendu


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

--> Durement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2015)

--> Mandore


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2015)

--> Normandie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2015)

--> Gourmandes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2015)

--> Mandragores


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2015)

>  Grand


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2015)

--> grandeur


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2015)

--> Graduer


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2015)

--> Grade


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2015)

--> égard


----------



## Naru (21 Octobre 2015)

-> Regardé


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2015)

--> Ragaillardie


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2015)

--> Ringard


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2015)

--> Dragueur


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2015)

--> Rageur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2015)

--> Aguerri


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2015)

--> Réagir


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2015)

--> Garer


----------



## Naru (22 Octobre 2015)

Grapiller


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Parasite


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Paras


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Parachutes


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Crash


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Cracheurs


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Cruches


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> couches


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Chouchoutes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> choucroute


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Écornifleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Renifleur


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Fleurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Fleuriste


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Flirt


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> flirterait


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Tréfilera


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> sifflera


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Raffles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> balafres


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Affres


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Infernales


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Fileter


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Rifle


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Gifler


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2015)

--> Ferrailler


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Rapière


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

-->rapiécer


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Rapide


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Prédateur


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Député


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Péteux


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> désastreux


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Seaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Sceaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> chevaux

_c'est réparé ..._


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> --> Veaux


5 cinq lettres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

_chevaux => post 5178_

vachers


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Chevaliers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> chevaline


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Ratiche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> rachidien


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Chirurgicale


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Riche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> défricher


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Dèche


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Déchet


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Déchiqueté


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> chiques


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Quiches


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> guichets


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Tauromachie


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> chômeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Chaumière


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Mâche


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Mâchicoulis


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2015)

--> Choisi


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Inchoatifs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> coulissantes


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Pistons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> pistonner


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Tromboniste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> trombose


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Framboise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> reboiser


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Forestier


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Foire


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Enfoiré


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Fiente


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Cantine


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Etain


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> capitaine


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Centaine


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Mercenaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> mercerie


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Mercredi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> créditée


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Tiercé


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Crétin


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Chrétien


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Crèche


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Cravache


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Chèvre


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Rêche


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2015)

--> Prêche


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Pécheur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> chercheuses


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Bûcheuses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> fraiseuses


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Saines


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Innés


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Insinué


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Usine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> usinées


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Nations


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Antioche


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Mioche


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Médianoche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Médiane


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Médisance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> aisance


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Suffisance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> suffixes


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Sous-fifres


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> sources


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Cruchons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> croupions


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Accroupies

--> Coléoptères


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Pitreries


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Ironistes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> simpliste


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Palimpseste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> pestiférées


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Précomptées


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Écritures


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Curie


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2015)

--> écurie


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Cirée


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2015)

Ècrire


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2015)

--> Crier


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Encrier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> décrier


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Incriminer


----------



## momo-fr (27 Octobre 2015)

---> Martinique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Antiques


----------



## momo-fr (27 Octobre 2015)

---> Questionner


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Tiquer


----------



## Ardienn (27 Octobre 2015)

quiétude


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> mansuétude


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Musée


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Muses


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Méduses


----------



## Ardienn (27 Octobre 2015)

museler


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Leurs


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Lieurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> relieurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Liseuse


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Lectures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> lueurs


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Reluisante


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> épuisantes


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Aplaties


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> latitudes


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Portulans


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> transportables


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Cartables


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> cartouches


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Farouches


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> enfourcher


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Désarçonner


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> harponner


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Reproche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> porches


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Perchoirs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> pochoirs


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Promontoires


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Trope


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Prothèse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> antithèse


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Anisette


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> épuisette


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> épuisé


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Puisé


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Epuisant


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Exhaustif


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Hauturier


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2015)

Autre


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2015)

--> Traumatisme


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Répétitive


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Rétivité


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> relativité


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Incertitude


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> incertaines


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Triviales


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> vaillantes


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Vrilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> viriles


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Rivales


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> avaleriez


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Grivellerie


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Grève


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> vergetures


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Greluche


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2015)

-->  Grêle


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Léger


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> alléger


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Égale


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> galéjade


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Rigolade


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Baladeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> laideur


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Rideau


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Drastique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> caustique


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Cristaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> taxidermistes


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Taxis


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Excitants


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Tanins


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> nantis


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> nains


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

--> canins


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2015)

--> Cairns


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Rencards


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Renards


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Ringardes


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Girer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> digérer


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Égérie


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Gérée


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Gréée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> agréées


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Rageuses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> fameuses


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Muses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Cornemuses


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Écosse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> colosses


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Cossues


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> décousues


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Suces


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> sucettes


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Sectes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> insectes


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Incestes


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Cessé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> caressé


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Fessée


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Estimées


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Sieste


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Tristes


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Sires   Jura39 la fessée n'a pris que 4 lettres à caressé. Tu mérites une Faessée.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

-->Soirs Desolé


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Sirops Jura : le E des Sires a disparu dans l'ombre des Soirs propice au lipogramme


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2015)

--> Psoriasis


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Érésipélateux


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> sextuplerai


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Sextant


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Tenta


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Tante


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> attentat


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

Lous*x*ic : qu'un t soit remplacé par un x est la preuve de la puissance de variable du x, plus large qu'une constante déterminée

Feli*t* : qu'un x soit remplacé par un t est aussi la preuve de la puissance de variable du x, interprétable par une constante déterminée

--> Exagérant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Exigeantes


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Texan  C'était la suite de Sextant, mais grillé par TimeCapsule...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Extant


----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Extensionnalisme


----------



## Ardienn (30 Octobre 2015)

latence


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Lanet


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Planete


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Panel


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Plane


----------



## Ardienn (30 Octobre 2015)

pénal


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Népal


----------



## Ardienn (30 Octobre 2015)

Napel


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> parlent


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Relatent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> frelatées


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Frégates


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> régates


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Égarements


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> garnements


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Maritorne


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Morne


----------



## Ardienn (30 Octobre 2015)

Norme


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Mortellement


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2015)

--> Molle


----------



## Ardienn (30 Octobre 2015)

Morille


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2015)

--> River


----------



## Ardienn (31 Octobre 2015)

Virer


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Verrier


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Vrier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Genévrier


----------



## Ardienn (31 Octobre 2015)

Poivrier


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Prier


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Rire


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Rire


En riant trop fort on peut cracher ou avaler n'importe quoi, une lettre par exemple !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Empirer Jura = relaps


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Périr


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Riper


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Pierre


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Prier


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Éprise


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Spire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> poires


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Pires


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> empires


----------



## Ardienn (31 Octobre 2015)

Pitres


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Titres


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Titrages


----------



## Ardienn (31 Octobre 2015)

Tractages


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Ratas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Ratages


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Cataractes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Cathares


----------



## Ardienn (31 Octobre 2015)

Rascasse


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Caisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Casaniers


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Cannes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Sarbacanes


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Crabe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Brancheras


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

> Sabre


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2015)

> brasé


----------



## Ardienn (31 Octobre 2015)

Baser


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2015)

> Blaser


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Hâbleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

-->parleurs


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Apures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Pauvres


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Vapeurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Vaporisateurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Vapeur


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Prévaricateur


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Variateur


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Rieur


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2015)

--> Liseuse


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

Ah ah ! Le jeu des 3 lettres était trop facile donc ennuyeux.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Reliure


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> reluquiez


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Élucubriez


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Bière


----------



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2015)

Brièvement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Pavements


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Navet


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Vannait


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2015)

> Vantardise


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Vains


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Avions


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2015)

> Savon


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2015)

-->Ballons


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Avallons le V du savon pour jouer aux ballons


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Naval


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Narval


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Navrant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Vibrant


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Brait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> abritait


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Ratiboisait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Ratissait


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Trissotin


----------



## momo-fr (1 Novembre 2015)

---> Rôtissoire


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Étroites


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Stéroïde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> hémorroïdes


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Rhéobie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Phobies


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2015)

Pseudonymisation


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Onanisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Organisation


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Ration


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Rationnel


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Rital


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Trial


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Latérite


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2015)

> Râler


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2015)

--> Traite (des vaches !)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Stratégie la « Traite » des [blanches] vaches en train de « Râler » a laissé s'échapper le L[ait]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Régisseurs


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Sires


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> sbires


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Reîtres


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Prêtres


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Interprètes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Intervalles


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Contrevallations


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Crevaisons


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Raisons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Oraisons


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Rhinocéros


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Froncées


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Cornes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Encornets


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Cerne


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Renonce


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Enoncer


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Ronce


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Crénom...


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Corne   d'auroch


----------



## Ardienn (2 Novembre 2015)

Ecorné


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> encorné


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Coriandre


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Ricanner


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Criant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> mécréantes


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Crasseuse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Fameuses


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Fumeuse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> allumeuses


----------



## aCLR (2 Novembre 2015)

Multi-pseudo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Multiple


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Accélération


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Célébrations


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Trublions


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> salutations


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Salto


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Soldat


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Désolation


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Dislocation


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> délocalisation


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Isolé


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Solidarité


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Trousser


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Roter


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Rhéostat


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Héros


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2015)

-->chérots


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2015)

--> Crozets


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Corsetez


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Secret


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Reste


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Stère


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Austère


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2015)

---> Stigmatiser


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Titis


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Instit


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Situationniste


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Suite et fin des situs ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Truisme


----------



## Ardienn (3 Novembre 2015)

Truie


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Truffière


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Fruit


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Furtif


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Fruité


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

Furtif --> Truffe grillée...


----------



## Ardienn (3 Novembre 2015)

Ebruiter


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Tribu


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Turbide


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2015)

---> Morbide


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Formidable


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Boire


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Obéir


----------



## Ardienn (3 Novembre 2015)

Rebondir


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Bornier


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Borne


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Bidonner


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Idoine


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2015)

--> ioniser


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Ironiser


----------



## Breizh44 (3 Novembre 2015)

ioniser


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Rigoler


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Girer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Grivèlerie


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Vêler


----------



## Ardienn (3 Novembre 2015)

Echeveler


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2015)

---> Chevalière


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Lavallière


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Avare


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2015)

----> Aviaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2015)

--> Avionique


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Iniquité


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2015)

Quittance


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Quitterai


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2015)

Taquiner


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Quiet


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Tique


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Question


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Nique


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Quinaude


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Adieu


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Dialogue


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Ligue


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Délicieux


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Cedex


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2015)

-->Excédées


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Décédé


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Décade


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Cadette


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Décade


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2015)

Décadent


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Cadette


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Chattemite


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Miche


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2015)

c'est la fête du doublon !!

--> Détecta


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Actée


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Ptérodactyle


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Calot


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Octal


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Chocolat


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Cachot


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Tacot


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Tricotera


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Coterie


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Torce


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Crochet


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Roche


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Choriste


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Chiot


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Chiottes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Inchoatif


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Chiant


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Chant


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Chiant


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

da capo a dit:


> --> Chiant



#5640

--> Chinait


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Chicanant


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Catch


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Catéchisme


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Athée


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Théâtre


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Théière


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Héritière


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Thuriféraire


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Ahuri


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Hiératique


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Raquer


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

--> Requéra


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Querelleur


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Reluquer


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Lueur


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Reluquer


----------



## Ardienn (6 Novembre 2015)

Lustrer


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Reluquer


"Reluquer" n'est pas une raison suffisante pour reluquer "reluquer" #5657
Lustrer --> Hurler


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> "Reluquer" n'est pas une raison suffisante pour reluquer "reluquer" #5657
> Lustrer --> Hurler



Oups ! 

--> Bruler


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Berlue


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Esperluette


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Trust


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Surtout


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Suturer


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Tueur


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Étameur


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Armée


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Ramée


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Émarge


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Large


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Argile


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Grillage


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Légal


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Gallérie et pas « gallerie »


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Elégie


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Liège #5673 Emarge --> Large ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2015)

--> Glières


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Liège


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2015)

Liège léger ou lourd ? #5679


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Affligèrent le « #5673 Emarge --> Large ? » m'a dissimulé le « Liège »


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Flair


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Plaire


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Plaire



5 lettres au moins doivent provenir du dernier mot proposé.

Play again Sam


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Raflait


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Taraf


----------



## Ardienn (7 Novembre 2015)

Fatras


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Satrape


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Taper


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Attrapera


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Trappiste


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Pirate


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Paire


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Parié


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Parisien


----------



## Ardienn (7 Novembre 2015)

Rapiécer


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Crépi


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Précaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Praire


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Riper


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Prier


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Périr


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Piéger


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Périgée


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Périnée


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Érigée


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Gréée


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

--> Gérée


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Égérie


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Agréée


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Aérée


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Trépanée


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Préparée


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Priapique


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Épique


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Piqure


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Purifie


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Furie


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Fuirez


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Ruiez


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Auriez


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Azeri


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Bizarre


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2015)

--> Braie


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Abrasive


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Baver


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Brave


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Bavure


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Baveur


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Buveur


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Eboueur


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Brouette


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Têtue


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Muette


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Fluette


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Éteuf


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Futée


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Tréfileur


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Friture


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Affréteur


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Affreux


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Faxer


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2015)

--> Saxifrage


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Fragrance


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Agrafer


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2015)

---> Infographiste


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Figaro


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Frigo


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Goinfre


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Région


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Giron


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Grisons


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Rings


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2015)

-----> Garnison


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Grisonna


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Groin


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Giron


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Giron


#5753 ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Ignorance


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Rance


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Ecran


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2015)

----> Carnassier


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Nasse


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2015)

--> Insane


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Insane


5 lettres ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> 5 lettres ?



Oups !

--> Saines


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Sanies


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Anisette


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Assiette


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Aisselle


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Taies


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Taies


Taies-tu ? 5-5-5-5-5.....


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Taies-tu ? 5-5-5-5-5.....



Re-oups 

--> Asticoter !


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Atrocités


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Carottes


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Crotte


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Torce


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Crétois


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Score


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Ecrous


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Coeur


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Orichalque


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Calorique


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Chlore


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Loucher


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Ruche


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Cherubin


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Bucheron


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Brune


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Brunes


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Burnes


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Beurrées


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Buées


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2015)

--> Bévues


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Beuveries


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Brèves


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Rêves


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Renversant


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Taverne


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Entrave


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Ventre


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Trève


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Verte


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Perverti


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Vertige


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Vierge


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Verge


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Grève


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Verger


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Germer


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Emigré


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Emergé


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Agrémenter


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2015)

--> Mentira


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Imagier


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Graminée


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Grammaire


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Mariage


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Rivage


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Mirage


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Mariage


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Marais


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Marinades


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Naïades


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Danse


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Anses


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Séances


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Cesser


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Sécateur


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Creuse


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Recuse


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Recruteuse


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Persécuteur


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Récepteurs


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Répercutés


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Respecter


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Sceptre


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Secret


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Taciturnes


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Ruines


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Nuire


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Urine


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Énurésie


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Silure


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Relui


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Ridule


----------



## okeeb (13 Novembre 2015)

>> stridule


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2015)

-----> Aciduler


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Claudiquer


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Rauque


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Raquette


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2015)

--> Raquer


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2015)

--> Quaternaire


----------



## okeeb (14 Novembre 2015)

>> caténaire

Okeeb.


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2015)

--> Carnage


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2015)

--> Nager


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

--> Déménager


----------



## okeeb (14 Novembre 2015)

>> égérie


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

--> Régie


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2015)

--> Égérie


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Grièveté


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Vertige


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Vertical


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Tergiverser


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Verreries


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Rêverie


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> évier


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Égérie


#5860 [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

Okeeb.


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2015)

>> évider 

Okeeb.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Ridée


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Dérider


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Dédie


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Dièdre


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Diptère


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Piètre


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Pitre


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Tripe


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Triptyque


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Quitter


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Equitation


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Equation


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Evasion


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Savon


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Novateurs


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2015)

>> onduler


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Luron


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2015)

>> roulant


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Coulant


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Cloua


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Cloaque


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Claque


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Laque


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

-->Calque


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Glauque


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Flasque


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Casque


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Séquoia


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2015)

--> Quodlibétiques


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Tique


----------



## okeeb (16 Novembre 2015)

>> informatique

Okeeb.


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Forniquer


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Noire


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Ironie


----------



## okeeb (16 Novembre 2015)

>> ignore


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Ingres


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Resigner


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Singe


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Signe


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Indigène


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> --> Signe





TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Indigène


Il manque le S.


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Saigne


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Geignards


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Sarde


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Raideurs


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Rudes


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Prudentes


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Pudiques


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Disque


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Sadique


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Adieu


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Rideau


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Aride


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Raide


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Aider


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Drainer


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Damner


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Drame


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

--> Damer


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Mandore


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2015)

Mandore --> Bonne nuit
--> Marne


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Amènera


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Énergumène


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Grume


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Murge


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Gourmet


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Émotion


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Notion


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Potion


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Potiron


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Positron


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Poison


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Pions


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2015)

--> Pitons


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Trions


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Soigner


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Ignorés


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Ignares


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Ringard


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Gringalet


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Haridelle


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2015)

-----> Chaumière


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Chaume


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Charme


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Marche


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Arche


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Charge


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Arche


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> --> Arche



Déjà cité post #5957 


--> Crache


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Cachet


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Cétacé


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Accent


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Peccant


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Pacte


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Capté


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Décapité


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Pièce


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2015)

--> Épice


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Crispée


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Périscope


----------



## momo-fr (19 Novembre 2015)

----> Staphylocoque


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Coque


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Coquette


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Quéquette


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Étiquette


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Terraqué


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Arrêt


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Traitre


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2015)

--> ratite


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Taire


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Tiare


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Ratisser


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2015)

--> tarisse


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Siroteras


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2015)

--> astérie


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Aster


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2015)

--> astrale


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Tralala


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Palatale


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2015)

--> Palette


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Palimpseste


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Peste


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Pétés (beaujolais nouveau inside)


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Épatés


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Pâtés


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Tapés


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Patisserie


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Sherpa


----------



## momo-fr (20 Novembre 2015)

---->Hispanique


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Spahi


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Saphir


----------



## momo-fr (20 Novembre 2015)

----> Piranha


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2015)

-->Harnais


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Charnaigre


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Vinaigre


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Aigre


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Graine


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Migraine


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Égrefin


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Griffé


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Greffier


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2015)

--> gélifier


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Fierté


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2015)

-->Trèfle


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Flétrie


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Flirt


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Fileter


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Frileux


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Reflux


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Fluorescent


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Culot


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Clouté


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Clopinette


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Copine


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Coince


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Nicotine


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Cantine


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Canin


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Incantation


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2015)

-->  Cantique


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Quinte


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Quitter


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Truie


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Durite


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Ridule


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Elider


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Relié


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2015)

--> Élire (6 & 13)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Préliminaire


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Novembre 2015)

-- > Clitoridienne


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Onaniste


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Pornographie


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Phono


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Pornographie


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Phono


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> --> Phono


Déjà cité post #6044

--> orographie


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Phare


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Chaparder


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Renard


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Dernière


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Rendre le Beaujolais en trop


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Tendre


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Entraide


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Traine


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Nitre


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Tenir


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Inter


----------



## momo-fr (22 Novembre 2015)

----> Itinéraire


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Train


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Naturalisme


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

--> Ratas


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2015)

--> astragale


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Stratégie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Ratières


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Chatières


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Chair


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2015)

-------> Champignonnière


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Chère


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Rèche


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Chèvre


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Crèche


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Croche


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2015)

----------> Accrochage


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Cacao


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2015)

--> caraco


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Carcajou


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Carcan


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Crâna


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2015)

-----> Crachin


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

Crachin ou craachin ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Chair


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

#6067


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2015)

reprise depuis « crâna » (#6079)

--> Rabâchant


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2015)

--> Chantage


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Enchanteur


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Uréthanne


----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2015)

-----> Méthanier


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Thème


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Mathématique


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Grammaire


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Marre


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Ramer


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Bramer


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Arbre


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Barbier


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2015)

> Barre


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Branler


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Narguer


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Grenu


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Singularité


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Tarin


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Tartarinade


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Tradition


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Infrason


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2015)

--> Fanas


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Fanfares


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

-----> Farandoles


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Dances


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Danses


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

-----> Prédations


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Ptérodactyle


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

-----> Décapoter


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Crapoter


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Carpe


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Camphre


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Phare


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

---> Déphaser


----------



## da capo (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Dératiser


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Satrape


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

--> Tarse


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Aptères


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Aptes


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Spatule


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Taupe


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Pétaudière


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Repeindre


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Dinanderie


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Nadine


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Diane lépidoptère, pas le nom propre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Déniera


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Radine


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Diarrhée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Rédhibitoire


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Rotir


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Tiroir


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Rotissoire


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Rissoler


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Rosier


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2015)

--> // annulé //


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Soies


----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2015)

----> Sosies


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Issues


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Suisse


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Essuies


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Sucées


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Cesse


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Caresse


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Fesser


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Friser


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Rastafari


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Safari


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Farandoles


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Rando


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2015)

--Radon


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Donnera


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Adore


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Dromadaire


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Madrépore


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2015)

--> M...E alors. Restons polis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Dramaturge

(mékilécon)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Pataphysique


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2015)

Dramaturge avec cinq lettres de m...e ?

--> Tapis


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2015)

Père Ubu : « Merdre ! »

--> Pista


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2015)

Père Ubu, ton r de rien supplémentaire ne vieillit pas.

--> Piastre


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2015)

--> Pitre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Tripe


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Pétri


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Tripoteur


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Turpide


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Truie


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Rituel


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Litre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Tirelire


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Literie


----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2015)

-----> Lettrine


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Intérêt


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Tinette


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Sonnette


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Serpent


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Reste


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Reset


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Stère


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Ester


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Etres


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Terse





(j'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas d'autre anagramme ;-) )


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Stérile


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Étiers


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Strié


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Tiers


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Sertissage


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Triera


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Tri


Rappel : c’est le jeu des 5 lettres


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rappel : c’est le jeu des 5 lettres



J'étais en train de revenir !


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Rater !!!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Retard


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Rareté


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Tarée


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Tractée


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Racée


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2015)

--> Raclée


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Calembour


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Morceau


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Ormeau


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Arome


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Marmonne


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2015)

----> Marmiton


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Ration


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Tartine


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Train


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2015)

Tartine --> Ratte

--> Riant


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Tarin


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Tarine


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Ironisante


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Ionisante


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Tison


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Gnostique


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Tigron


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2015)

--> Groin


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Giron


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Gironde


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Ironie


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Sardonique


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Drone


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Ronde


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Rondelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Donner


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Onder


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Fronde


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Effronté


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Tréfonds


----------



## momo-fr (30 Novembre 2015)

------> Fédérations


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Modération


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Sidérant


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Désir


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Sordide


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Dièdre


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Chaudière


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Douche


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2015)

--> Déchu


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Déchiqueté


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Chique


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Quiche


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Chouiner


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Nicher


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Crachin


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Grincheux


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Quiche


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> --> Quiche





Locke a dit:


> --> Quiche



--> Rincer


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2015)

--> écrin


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Crinière


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Érine


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Reine


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2015)

-->  Narine


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Maritorne


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> -->  Narine


5 lettres ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Maitre


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Termite


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Terme


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Merte

--> Mètre


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Émérite


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Hermétique


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2015)

--> Tique


----------



## momo-fr (1 Décembre 2015)

----> Qualitativement


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Lavement


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Mental


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2015)

--> lamantin


----------



## momo-fr (2 Décembre 2015)

----> Laminage


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Minage


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Gamine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Anime


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Amine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Manie


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Maline


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Liane


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2015)

--> Limande


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2015)

--> Mandarine


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2015)

--> Marinade


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2015)

--> Marde

--> Drame


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2015)

--> Démerdard


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2015)

--> Merdier


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2015)

--> Remédiation


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Pharmacie


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Armoire


----------



## momo-fr (4 Décembre 2015)

-----> Momifier


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Effroi


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2015)

froide


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Morbide


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Bromure


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Marmoréen


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Armoré


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Arome


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Compradore


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Compas


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Compassion


----------



## momo-fr (4 Décembre 2015)

----> Concupiscence


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Licence


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Encline


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Câline


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2015)

---) clitoridienne


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2015)

--> Chienne


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Enchifrené


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2015)

--> fifrelin


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Confrérie


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Freiner


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Lisier


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2015)

---) lister


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Stérile


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Rafistolée


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Bricolée


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2015)

--> Ricoré


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Décortiqué


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Crudité


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Direct


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Rectifié


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Certifié


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Fiérot


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Érotique


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Trique


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Rituel


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Luire


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2015)

--> Reluisant


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Silure


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2015)

----> Salissure


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Serpillière


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Briller


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Biler


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Crible


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Brioche


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Roche


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Torche


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Crochet


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Chicorée


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Cohérent


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Rhéteur


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Théurgie


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Thésaurus


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2015)

--> Sauter


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Saltimbanque


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Saltimbocca


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Colmatais


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Colmater et toute la conjugaison peut y passer, c'est ennuyeux (excuses...)
--> Matelas


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Galetas


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Gales


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Agiles


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2015)

--> Aigle


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2015)

--> Gallinacée


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2015)

--> Ligne


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2015)

--> Éloignée


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2015)

--Légion


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2015)

--> Rigolé


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2015)

--> Gloriole


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2015)

--> Goupillon


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2015)

--> Plongeon


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2015)

--> Longe


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2015)

--> Prolégomène


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2015)

--> Légion


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2015)

---> Légionellose


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2015)

--> Gelée


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2015)

--> Régalement


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2015)

--> Glaire


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2015)

--> Saliver


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2015)

----> Livraison


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2015)

--> Enivrant


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Trivial


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Rivalité


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Avili


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Vilain


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Lénifiant


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Enfant


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Néant


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Tétanisant


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Anéanti


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Naine


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Bannie


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Bénin


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2015)

----> Béninois


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2015)

--> Bionique


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Ironie


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Noire


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Entoiler


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Lionne


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Niôle


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Enjôlai


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Joie


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Joie


 ?!?!?! (5 lettres !) 


--> Jeunerai


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Déjeuner


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Jeune


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Journellement


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Mouvement


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Nouveau


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Louveteau


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2015)

--> Nouveau


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2015)

Nouveau nouveau ?
--> Bouleau


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Hurluberlu


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Hurleur


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Râleur


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Raclure


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Manucure


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Crane


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Arcane


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Cabaret


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Carte


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Recta


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Trace


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Acter


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2015)

--> Cratère


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Arcature


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Arceau


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Caricature


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Curatrice


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Conservatrice


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Granitique


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Grabataire


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Tarama


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Ramadan


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Dromadaire


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Admirer


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2015)

--> Drame


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Rambarde


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Barbare


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Rabacher


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Bâcher


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Chambrer


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Bravache


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Vache


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Cravache


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Crache


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Hacher


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Arche


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Rachitique


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Chique


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2015)

quiche déjà dit

--> Chèque


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

--> échue


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2015)

-->Échoue


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Écrouer


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Coupière


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Coupe


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2015)

Coupière ou crouptère ?
--> Couple


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Loupe


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Poule


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Souple


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Poilue


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Pluie


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Pilule


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

-->Pille


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2015)

--> Plicatile


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Décatie


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Factice


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Actrice


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Acter


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Caractère


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Cratère


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Tranché


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Charcuté


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2015)

-->, Catcheur


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Acteur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Créature


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Cautère


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2015)

-->Hauteur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Thérapeutique


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Séraphique


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Euphorique


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Homérique


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2015)

--> Amérique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Amertume


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Terme


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Mètre


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Hyménoptères


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Mémère


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Crémière


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Ecrire


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Encrier


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Créancier


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Errance


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Racine


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2015)

--> Rance


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Nacre


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Crane


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Blanchâtre


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Ancre


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Nacre


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Récitant


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2015)

*#6480: Nacre* => cancre + récitant :

--> Braiement


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Matinée


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Timbale


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Timbré


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Mitre


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Mérite


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Trime


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2015)

--> Trémie


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Crémaillère


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Merveille


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Veille


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Bâillement


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Farniente


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Fente


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Enfante


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Néfaste


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Faste


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Factices


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2015)

--> Accès


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Cache-misère


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Cache-cache


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Cachet


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Acheter


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Archet


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Harchive


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Crevant


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Crane


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2015)

--> Ricane


----------



## iSc0tty (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Commanderie


----------



## iSc0tty (23 Décembre 2015)

"--> Commanderie"

Edit : doublon


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Templiers


----------



## da capo (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Sempiternel


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Expérimentales


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Exprès


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Espère


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2015)

Esperluette &


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Supérette


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Persécute


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Exécute


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Excavateur


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2015)

-->Élévateur


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2015)

--> Trève


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Rêvent


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Fervent


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Ventre


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Ventrèche


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2015)

-->Rêche


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Crèche


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Prêche


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Perche


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Rechampie


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Ampère


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Ramper


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Armer


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Ramer


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

--> Ramener


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Narrer


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Erratique


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Etatique


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Quitte


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Extatique


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Excitateur


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Tacite


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Criante


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Chiante (logique!)


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Chianti


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Catin


----------



## momo-fr (25 Décembre 2015)

-----> Crémation


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Maritorne


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Martinet


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2015)

--> Tiare


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Ratiboise


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Baiser


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Serai


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Raies


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Procrastine


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Scripter


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Critères


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Cerise


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Riches


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Chéri


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Richesse


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Série


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Sérieux


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Rixes


----------



## aunisien (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Élixirs


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Extrémités


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Termites


----------



## da capo (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Mirettes


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Tripette


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Pépite


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2015)

--> Périple pour trouver la pépite qui ne vaut pas tripette, mais qui en envoie plein les mirettes avant que les termites nous bouffent les ectrémités, etc...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Perplexité


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Peuple


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Pleurer


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Pelure d'oignon


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Lèpre


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Saperlipopette


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Pipelette


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Luette


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Bluette


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Binette


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Teinte


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Tinette


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Teinte


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Teinte





Jura39 a dit:


> --> Teinte



--> Nettoie


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Tétine


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Nettoyé


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Tente


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Nette


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Entretenue


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2015)

--> Eternelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Tonelle


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2015)

---> Treille


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Elite


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Délite


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Débilité


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Diète


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Tiède


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2015)

-->Édité


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Déité


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Idéalité


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Détail


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Taillé


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Aillé


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Ripaille


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Palier


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Empailler


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Marelle


----------



## EroMac (28 Décembre 2015)

vache


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Varech


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2015)

EroMac a dit:


> vache


Jeu des cinq lettres ? Voir le message #1.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Charivari


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

-->Avachir


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Charabia


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2015)

--> Rabibocher


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Bamboche


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Moche


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Mâchonne


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Chômage


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Ganache


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Harnacher


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Décharnée


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Charmer


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Charrier


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Racler


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2015)

--> Éclaircir


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Rancir


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Carnier


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Niera


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Narine


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Nirvana


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Vantardise


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Gourmandise


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Groupie


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Gouape


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Soupape


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Papous


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Poussah


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Assoupi


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Soupière


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Pousse-rapière


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Pousse-au-crime


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

--> Poussette


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Houspille


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Roupiller


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Piller


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Serpillière


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Respire


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Prise


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Éprise


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Présise


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Précise


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Président !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2015)

--> Résident


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Sidérant


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Datant


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2016)

Datant ? 2016 a perdu une lettre. Encore un peu de champagne ? Bonne année.

Sidérant --> Ratés


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Datant ? 2016 a perdu une lettre. Encore un peu de champagne ? Bonne année.
> Sidérant --> Ratés





Mais merci pour le champagne 

--> Tractés


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Tarés


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Restaurant


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Ventru


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Trouvé


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Troué


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Écourté


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Cœur


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Noceur


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

--> écrou


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2016)

--> Découcher


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Déchéance


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Cancre


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Contracture


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Fracture


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Facture


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Facheux


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Fauché


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Réchauffé


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Caféier


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Fricassée


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Casse


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Escagasse


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Agacer


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Saccage


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Cages


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Cigares


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2016)

--> Grâce


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Gâcher


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Hacher


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Cracher


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Raclure


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Caricature


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Cacater


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Cacaoyer


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Caraco


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Ocarina


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Canari


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Arnica


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Cadran


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Draconien


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Connard


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2016)

--> Leonardo


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Renard


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Dernier


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Déniaisé


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Niais


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Sinapisme


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Maison


----------



## Innavoigd (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Maçonnerie


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Signaler (merci MacG)


----------



## Innavoigd (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Relancer


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Carne


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Crane


----------



## Innavoigd (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Ecran


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Nacre


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Rance


----------



## Innavoigd (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Cranter


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Tracter


----------



## Innavoigd (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Tracteur


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Chahuter


----------



## Innavoigd (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Chuchoter


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Hulotte


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Hotte


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Chochotte


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Chiotte


----------



## Innavoigd (4 Janvier 2016)

--> Haricot


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Chariot


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Charlot


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Cloporte


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Porte


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Tropisme


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Anisotrope


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Torpédo


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Doliprane


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Ipanema


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Panoramique


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Atomique


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Macroscopique


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Mascarpone


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Championne


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Chapon


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Poncho


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Pochon


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Pochtron


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Proton


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Ponton


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> --> Ponton


Je crois qu'il manque le petit "r"  

--> Procrastiner


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Crapahut


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Cacahuète


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Cachou


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Choucas


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Sacoche


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Sachet


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2016)

Innavoigd a dit:


> Je crois qu'il manque le petit "r"
> 
> --> Procrastiner


C'est le jeu des 5 lettres, pas 6 !

--> Séchage


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> C'est le jeu des 5 lettres, pas 6 !
> 
> --> Séchage



Petite boutade de ma part 

--> Échanges


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Charges


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Rages


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Dressages


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Dosage


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Brossage


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Bosser


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Cabossé


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Abcès


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Exacerbées


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Exacte


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Taxée


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Extracteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

--> Acteur


----------



## Innavoigd (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Brocanteur


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Antiquaire


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Traîneau


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Taureau


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Uterus


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Suture


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Rustre


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Truster


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Tueurs


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Truies


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Réseau


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Seaux


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2016)

Jeu des 5 lettres, pas des 4 lettres.

Truies --> Ruines


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Rustines


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Tourniquet


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Rouquine


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Quoique


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Équivoque


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2016)

--> Coquecigrue


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Interloqué


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Interlope


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Profiteur


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Compradore


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Cador


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Crado


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Raccord


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Accord


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Rocade


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Rodomontade


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Rémoulade


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2016)

Et encore deux fois le vrai mot de cinq lettres M...E, je n'ai pas osé.

--> Poularde


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Et encore deux fois le vrai mot de cinq lettres M...E, je n'ai pas osé.
> 
> --> Poularde



Quelle --> Pudeur !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2016)

-->Dupeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2016)

--> Prude


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Perdu


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Prudence


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Céladon


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Intestin


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Tintin


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Train-train


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Trainard


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Radiant


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Qu'en-dira-t-on


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Raton


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Natron


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Patron


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2016)

-->Ornât


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Noirâtre


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Châtrer


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

--> Acheter


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Chatte


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Attache


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Tâcheron


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Torche


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Trochée


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Acrostiche


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2016)

---) tricheur


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Chéri


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Chimérique


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Amérique


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2016)

---) maire


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Mirage


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Ménagerie


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Égrainer


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Ingrate


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Gratinée


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Matinée


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Minet


----------



## Le docteur (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Interminable


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Diable


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Laideur


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Raide


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Rapide


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

--> Drapé


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Appréhendé


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Déhanché


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Chance


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Râper


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Râper


C'est râpé !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

[Chance] --> Échéance


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Séance


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Scandée


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Danse


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Cadences


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Vacances


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Cancer


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Cancre


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Carcan


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Cancaner


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Canne


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Canine


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Naine


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Inane


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Entrain


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Trainer


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Riant


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

[L'aigle rit en...]

--> Airant


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Délirant


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Eliraient


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Relire


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Tirelire


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2016)

--> Literie


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Littéraire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Laiterie


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Traire


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Taire


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Soustraire


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Ratures


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Bitures


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Tributaires


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Sanitaires


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Rétine


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Crépine


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Crinière


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2016)

--> endocrinologue


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Coquecigrue


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Grecque


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2016)

--> Crique


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Critique


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Tique


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Pique


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> --> Pique



_5 lettres... 

--> _Étique


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2016)

_Épique_ alors - la _pique_ (dont _Achille _transperse _Hector_)...

--> Quiétisme


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Rachitique


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Rachis


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Charivari


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Charabia


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Arabica


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Bric-à-brac


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Barbichette


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Chevrote


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Vérole


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Auréole


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Louer


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2016)

--> Roule


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Luronne


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Couronne


----------



## aunisien (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Ronronner


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Gorgone


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Grognon


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Troufignon


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Trognon


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Torgnole


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Bagnole


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Glabre


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2016)

--> Régal


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Alléger


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Allègre


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Aigrelet


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Griotte


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Tigre


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Ergotai


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Taire


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Attirer


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Rater


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Tartarinade


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Ratatiner


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Tartiner


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--Titane


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Gitane


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

-->Agent


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Etang


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Géant


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Ganté


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Tangente


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Gentiane


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Neige


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Génie


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Géniteur


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Truie


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Truite


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Schubertine


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Termites


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Setier


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Triste


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Pister


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Prêts


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Pretextes


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Texte


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2016)

-> Prétentieux


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Peinture


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Puritaine


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Thuriféraire


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Funéraire


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2016)

--> Réfuter


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Fureteur


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Tueur


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Truffer


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Frustrer


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Rustre


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Etrusque


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Queue


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Questure


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Fresque


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Frasque


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Bourrasque


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Bourrique


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Bourru


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Brouteur


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Tourbe


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Route


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Rotule


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Tordue


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Torture


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Tourtereau


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Sauteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

--> Sueur


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Stupeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Turpitude


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Purisme


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Simple


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Limes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2016)

Mailles


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Minables


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Emiliennes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2016)

Millénaires


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Séminaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Mines


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Miens


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Emincés


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Mince


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Acheminé


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Cheminée


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Échinoderme


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Corde


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Décor


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Coordonnées


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Données


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Ondes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2016)

Mondes


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Démon


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Amidonné


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Nomade


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Domaine


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Dromadaire


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Aérodrome


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Morose


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Sermon


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Norme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2016)

Métronome


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Troène


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Étron   l'autre mot de cinq lettres


----------



## hogo (16 Janvier 2016)

Étonner


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Contourné


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

--> Coton


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Onction


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2016)

Nicotine


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Couine


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Porcine


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Prince


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Pince


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Principe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2016)

Compression


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Compotiers


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Tripot


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Rôtît


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Trottinette


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Etroit


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Trottoir


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Tiroir


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Rotissoire


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Tisserand


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Sidérants


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Trans


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Transport


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

-->  Portant


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Patron


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Tripatouiller


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Tripoter


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Primesautier


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Pirateries


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Triperie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Pitre


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Peintre


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Répit


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Crépite


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Epicé


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Pièce


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Crépiere


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Crépinette


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Pincette


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2016)

Capitaine


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Inapte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2016)

Plainte


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Pliant


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Lapin


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

--> Plaine


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Galopin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2016)

Plagiste


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Plagiat


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Paléontographie


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Graphe


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Calligraphie


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Philosophie


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Phobie


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Bonhomie


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Binôme


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Bionique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Inouïe


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Nouille


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Obnubile


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Boule


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Double


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2016)

Bidule


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2016)

-->Deuil


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Dilue


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Diluvienne


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Pelvienne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2016)

Vilipender


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Livide


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Avilie


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

--> Levai


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Valetaille


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Laver


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Aleviner


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Levain


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Vilain


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Navigant


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Gravitation


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Aviation

navigant avec cinq lettres du vilain ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Nation


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Natation


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

--> National


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Triton

--> Antidote


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Rôtit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2016)

Trotinette


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Nénette


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Manette


----------



## samised (19 Janvier 2016)

Cannette


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Année


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2016)

Banane


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Abandonne


----------



## samised (19 Janvier 2016)

Nanomètre


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2016)

Banane avec cinq lettres de l'année ?

--> Métro


----------



## samised (19 Janvier 2016)

Trompette


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

--> Météore


----------



## samised (19 Janvier 2016)

Thermostat


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Tramontane


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Tatane


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Tannait


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Titane


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Native


----------



## samised (20 Janvier 2016)

Vaniteux


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Aviné


----------



## samised (20 Janvier 2016)

Vahiné


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Vahiné

--> Vacciné


----------



## samised (20 Janvier 2016)

Accidenté


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Cinéma


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Examiné


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2016)

=> amine


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Mâtine


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2016)

=> thiamine


----------



## samised (20 Janvier 2016)

Satiner


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Tiers


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Quartiers


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Quarterback


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Quatre


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Autre


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Auteur


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Hauteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2016)

--> Héraut


----------



## samised (20 Janvier 2016)

Taureau


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Tartare


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2016)

=> tartre


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Retraite


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Tartine


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Transit


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Sanisette


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Raclette


----------



## asayah (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Clarté


----------



## samised (21 Janvier 2016)

Écarteler 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## asayah (21 Janvier 2016)

--> carrelage


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Claire


----------



## asayah (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Lariflette


----------



## samised (21 Janvier 2016)

Irréel 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Errinophile


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Cervalobélophile


(sinon c'est erinnophile  1 r 2 n)


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Brille


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Grille

(Errinophilie)


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Gorille


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Orgueil



loustic a dit:


> (Errinophilie)


A cela je réponds par : https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/érinnophile

_Bref, c'est idiot comme toute collection (ce propos n'engage que moi)._


----------



## samised (21 Janvier 2016)

Gargouille


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Anguille


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Gouaille


----------



## samised (21 Janvier 2016)

Alliage 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Gallinacé


----------



## samised (21 Janvier 2016)

Inéluctable 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Inactuelle


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Entaille


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Latine


----------



## samised (21 Janvier 2016)

Éthanol 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Psychopathe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2016)

Polyphosphate


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Phosphore


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Spore


----------



## samised (21 Janvier 2016)

Repos


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Séropositif


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

--> Négatif


----------



## samised (22 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Négatif


Sérieux ????


Nougatine


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> Sérieux ????


Tout à fait 

--> Gâteux


----------



## samised (22 Janvier 2016)

Bon ben 

Gâteaux 

[emoji36]


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Exagération


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Exégète


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2016)

Etagère


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

Parfois sous une étagère, on trouve la toile d'une

--> Tégénaire


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Gâterie


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Gratte


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Garcette


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Gercé


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Grèce


----------



## asayah (22 Janvier 2016)

grècque


----------



## samised (22 Janvier 2016)

Chèque 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Tchèque


Ps : cette signature est-elle obligatoire, nécessaire ?


samised a dit:


> Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Échec


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Cherché


----------



## samised (22 Janvier 2016)

da capo a dit:


> --> Tchèque
> 
> 
> Ps : cette signature est-elle obligatoire, nécessaire ?



je n'arrive pas a la retirer depuis mon IPAD si quelqu'un a la solution...

--> perché


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2016)

--> per*chât*



samised a dit:


> je n'arrive pas a la retirer depuis mon IPAD si quelqu'un a la solution...



Vendre ton iPad ?


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Prêche

- La conjugaison c'est pas marrant...
- Échec... à cause d'une lettre manquante ?


----------



## samised (22 Janvier 2016)

da capo a dit:


> --> per*chât*
> 
> 
> 
> Vendre ton iPad ?



Tu nous laisses ton numéro personnel pour que je puisse te le vendre (1€ symbolique)? 

--> Chanter


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Hante


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Asthénie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> je n'arrive pas a la retirer depuis mon IPAD si quelqu'un a la solution...



Utiliser Safari. Sur un iPad, la navigation sur le forum avec Safari est tout à fait jouable. La preuve : ce message est posté depuis un iPad.

--> Tibétaines


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Transies


----------



## samised (22 Janvier 2016)

Anisé


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Niaise


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Saine


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Alpiniste


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Aliéniste


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Scénariste


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2016)

--> Mariste


----------



## samised (23 Janvier 2016)

Marxiste


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Matière


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Maire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2016)

Marinière


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Minerai


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Rimera


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2016)

Armoire


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Normande


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Sarment


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2016)

Armoire normande en 5 lettres ?

--> Marne


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Ramoner


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2016)

Normalien


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Alien


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Caline


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Claie


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Claire


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Alice


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Claie


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Claie





Jura39 a dit:


> --> Claie



?!?!?!


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Liliacées


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ?!?!?!



Claie

--> Cisaille


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Saillie


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2016)

--> Paille


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Pillard


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Drille


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Rillettes


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Frites


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2016)

Satisfaire


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Fantaisie


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Infester


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Festif


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Effets


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Affolantes


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Affriolantes


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

-->  Africaines


----------



## samised (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Friterie


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Literie


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

-->  élite


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Litière


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Litre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2016)

Toiletter


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Troll


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Toiletter





TimeCapsule a dit:


> --> Troll



Le jeux des 5 lettres 

Toiletter

--> Loterie


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Bibelot


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Bible


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2016)

Insubmersible


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Biblique


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Politique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2016)

Anticonstitutionnellement


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Trublion


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Brûlot


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Boulot


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Bulot


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Bouillant


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Brillant


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Brailleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2016)

--> Tirailleur


----------



## samised (25 Janvier 2016)

Entailler


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Tailler


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Littérale


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2016)

--> alitération


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2016)

Territoriale


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Méditerranée


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

Timorée


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Moratoire


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Oratoire


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Trottoir


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Roitelet


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Pétrole


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Prolifique


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Orpailleur


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Roupillon


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Goupillon


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Papillon


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Couillon


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Coliou


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Caillou


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Mouscaille


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Racaille


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Allier


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2016)

--> Baille


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Labile


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Tribale


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2016)

Baltringue


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Programmeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Rameur


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Marrer


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Maritorne


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Marie


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Primatie


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Mairie


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Mièvrerie


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Misère


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Série


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Résine


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2016)

-->Reine


----------



## samised (26 Janvier 2016)

Peine


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> Peine



_cinq_ lettres... 

--> Irène


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


à 1 €, il est toujours pas parti ! 

--> Serinée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Éreintes


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Étreinte


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Teint


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Tintinnabuler


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Clarine


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

--> Clanique


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Antique


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Quantique


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Inquisiteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Visiteur


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Tripoteur


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Perversion


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Véroles


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Roles


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Bricoles


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Isoler


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Obsidionale


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Obsidienne


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Obsédés


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2016)

--> obstétricien


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Interstice


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Scrute


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

--> Sucre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Recruteurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2016)

Dictatures


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Biture


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Régurgite


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Dégorge


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Gorge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2016)

Géorgien


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Grognon


----------



## samised (28 Janvier 2016)

Gorgonzola


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Gazon


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Zincographie


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Orthographe


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Trophée


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2016)

Triomphe


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Morphée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2016)

Anthropomorphisme


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Pomelo


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2016)

--> Poêlon


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Poétaillon


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Rimailleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Ailleurs


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Mirliton  Railleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> --> Mirliton  Railleur



--> Polaire (ben oui, le diesel du loulou avait du retard à l'allumage !)


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Molaire


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Dromadaire


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Hebdomadaire je tends la perche pour...


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Domaine


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Daine


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Dizaine


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Déniaiser


----------



## samised (29 Janvier 2016)

Baisser


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Brise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2016)

Sorbetière


----------



## samised (29 Janvier 2016)

--> sobre


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Sobriquet


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Borique


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Broutille


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2016)

--> Bouteille


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Abeille


----------



## samised (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Corbeille


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Brille


----------



## samised (30 Janvier 2016)

veiller


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Ivresse


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Visse


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Vicissitude


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Survirages


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Graisseur


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Aigreur


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Rugir


----------



## samised (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Rougir


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Rugir


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Gruger


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2016)

Ton rugissement a de l'écho, *Jura* ?

--> Aguerri


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Rager


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Agréer


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Aérer


----------



## samised (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Altérer


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Terre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2016)

Paratonnerre


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Réparer


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Préparer


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Représaille


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Mitraille


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2016)

--> Rallie


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Ligature


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Glières


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Eglise


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Anglicanes


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Lainage


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Agnelet


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Galet


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Angelot


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Losange


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Solange


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Linges


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Gélines


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Ligne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2016)

Gallinacés


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Alliance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2016)

Calinothérapie


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Picoler


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Poire


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Proie


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2016)

--> Orpailleur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2016)

--> Pillard


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2016)

--> Pardi


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2016)

--> Parodie


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Février 2016)

--> Arrondissement


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2016)

--> Sémantique


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2016)

--> Mitées


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2016)

--> Déminées


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2016)

--> Anémiées


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2016)

--> Manies


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2016)

--> Antinomiques


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2016)

--> Simoniaque


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2016)

Insomniaque


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2016)

--> Anioniques


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2016)

Ammoniaques


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2016)

--> Maniaque


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2016)

--> Pinailleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2016)

--> Piailler


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2016)

--> Chialer


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2016)

--> Inhaler


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2016)

--> Haletant


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2016)

--> Thanatos


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2016)

--> Atonal


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2016)

--> Talonnade


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2016)

--> Néonatal


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2016)

--> Talon


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2016)

Néandertal

--> Lointain


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2016)

--> Bataillon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2016)

Chefaillon


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2016)

--> Maillon


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2016)

--> Couillon


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2016)

--> Bouillon


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2016)

--> Trouble


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2016)

--> Bordel


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2016)

Roublarde


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2016)

--> Lardon


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2016)

--> Ordalie


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2016)

--> Rigole


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2016)

--> Griotte


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2016)

--> Ortie


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2016)

--> Troie


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2016)

--> Rôtie


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2016)

--> Étroite


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2016)

--> Titrée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2016)

Toiletteur


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2016)

--> Roulette


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2016)

--> Outre


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2016)

--> Foutre


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2016)

--> Touffe


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2016)

--> Étouffer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2016)

--> Fermeture


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2016)

--> Vergeture


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2016)

--> Grenouille


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2016)

--> Quenouille


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2016)

--> Niquedouille


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2016)

--> Bidouille


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2016)

--> Andouille


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2016)

--> Ouille !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2016)

Pan dans les c... Heureusement en bon pélerin de _St Jacques_, j'avais ma

--> Coquille


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2016)

--> Quille


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2016)

--> Clique


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2016)

--> Coquelicot


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2016)

--> Colique


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2016)

--> Liqueur


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2016)

--> Resquilleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

--> Râleur


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

--> Pâleur


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2016)

Leurre

--> Pleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

--> Pelure


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

--> Lourdée


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2016)

--> Loubarde


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

Assurancetourix

--> Barde


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

--> Hallebarde


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2016)

--> Déballer


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

--> Bailler


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2016)

--> Entrailles


----------



## hercut (5 Février 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> --> Entrailles


Entraînement


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

--> Garnement


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2016)

--> Gouvernement


----------



## hercut (5 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Gouvernement


gouverneur


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2016)

--> Guerre


----------



## hercut (5 Février 2016)

gruyere


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

--> Égayer


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

Bayrou

--> Bégayer


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2016)

--> Abrégea


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

--> Algèbre


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

--> Galbe


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

--> Galetas


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

--> Gâteau
(pour peu que l'accent ne pose pas problème, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils n'avaient plus la cote [emoji6])


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

--> Gastrolâtre


----------



## CBi (6 Février 2016)

Câblogramme


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

Galbe --> Galetas 5 lettres ?

--> Râble


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

--> Blâmer


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Ballerine


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

--> Baleine


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

--> Haleine


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Haine


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2016)

--> Chaine


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

--> Chinoise


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2016)

--> Chien


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Iroise


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

--> Soierie


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

--> Scierie


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Scorie


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2016)

--> Crise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2016)

Créatrices


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2016)

--> Trace


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Cratère


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

--> Carte


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Artefact


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

--> Fractal


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

--> Rectal


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

--> Lactée


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Calée


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

--> Éclairée


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

--> Créée


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

--> Écrêtée


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Arrêtée


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

--> Terrasse


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Crasse


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

--> Ressasser


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

--> Casser


----------



## zoubi2 (7 Février 2016)

--> Asservissement


----------



## Vanton (7 Février 2016)

--> Menuiserie


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Nuire


----------



## Vanton (7 Février 2016)

--> Ruine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

--> Runique


----------



## Vanton (7 Février 2016)

--> Onirique


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Brique


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

--> Briquet hihi !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

--> Bruit


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Abruti


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

--> Roboratif


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2016)

--> trombose


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

--> Sorbet


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Brosse


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

--> Rosse


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Rossinante


----------



## Vanton (7 Février 2016)

--> Abstinent


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2016)

--> Tibétains


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Étain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Février 2016)

Estaminet


----------



## Vanton (7 Février 2016)

--> États

(Je sais pas si les accents comptent ?)


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

--> Statufié


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

--> Testa


----------



## zoubi2 (7 Février 2016)

--> Attestation


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Station


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

--> Toison


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

-->  Notoires


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Introniser


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

--> Ironie


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Idoine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

--> Anodine


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2016)

--> dinatoire


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

--> Radine


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Draisine


----------



## Vanton (7 Février 2016)

--> Raisin


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

--> Raison


----------



## Vanton (8 Février 2016)

--> Oraison


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2016)

--> Ronrons


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

--> Rognon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2016)

Organisation


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

--> Groin


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

--> Gironde


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

--> Dingue


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

--> Redingote


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

--> Dring !


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2016)

--> Gradin


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2016)

--> Gandin


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

--> Gadin


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2016)

--> Nigaud


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

--> Gourdin


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

--> Gourbi


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2016)

--> Rabougri


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

--> Bigoudi


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

--> Dégourdie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2016)

Gourgandine


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

--> Groupie


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2016)

--> Gouape


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

--> Gaupe


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

--> Primesautier


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

--> Prisme


----------



## Vanton (8 Février 2016)

--> Mépris


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

--> Prise


----------



## Vanton (8 Février 2016)

--> Éprise


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2016)

--> Péries


----------



## Vanton (8 Février 2016)

--> Reprise


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2016)

--> périscope


----------



## Vanton (8 Février 2016)

--> Copiste


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2016)

--> Piste


----------



## Vanton (9 Février 2016)

--> Spécialiste


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

--> Espèces


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2016)

--> Herpès


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

--> Hermès


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2016)

--> Rhizomes


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

--> Armoise


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2016)

--> Armoire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

--> Armoiries


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2016)

--> Armes


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2016)

--> Streaming


----------



## Vanton (9 Février 2016)

--> Méninges


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

--> Génies


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2016)

--> Sienne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2016)

Musicienne


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2016)

--> Seine


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

--> Sereine


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2016)

--> Résignée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2016)

Seigneurie


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2016)

--> Gneiss


----------



## CBi (10 Février 2016)

Génisse


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2016)

--> Gésines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2016)

Consignées


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2016)

--> Sinoque


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2016)

--> Niquer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2016)

Quarantaine


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2016)

--> Capitaine


----------



## Vanton (10 Février 2016)

--> Patin


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2016)

--> Tapin


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2016)

--> Putain


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2016)

--> Taupin


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2016)

--> Puant


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2016)

--> Stupéfiant


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2016)

--> Stupide


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2016)

--> Dupes


----------



## Vanton (10 Février 2016)

--> Sporadique


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2016)

--> Quiproquo


----------



## Vanton (10 Février 2016)

--> Pourquoi


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2016)

--> Pourri


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2016)

--> Prurit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2016)

Comparution


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2016)

--> Prison


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Fripon


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2016)

--> Profit


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Tropiques


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2016)

--> Croupes


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Roupie


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2016)

--> Roupette


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Prouesse


----------



## CBi (11 Février 2016)

--> Poreuses


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2016)

--> Peurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Pressurer


----------



## Vanton (11 Février 2016)

--> Assurer


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Réussir


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2016)

--> Sérieuse


----------



## Vanton (11 Février 2016)

--> Rieuse


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2016)

--> Ruées


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2016)

--> Curées


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Cruels


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2016)

--> Cercueil


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Cerfeuil


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2016)

--> Feuille


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Ouille !


----------



## Vanton (11 Février 2016)

--> Coquille


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2016)

--> Bouille


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

--> Bille


----------



## Vanton (12 Février 2016)

--> Lisible


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2016)

--> Biles


----------



## Vanton (12 Février 2016)

--> Sablier


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

--> Labiles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2016)

Babillages


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2016)

--> Glaise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2016)

Angélisme


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2016)

Malignité


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2016)

--> Alité


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

--> Littéral


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2016)

--> Théâtre


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2016)

--> Théière


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

--> Héritière


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2016)

--> Hiératique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2016)

Shiitake


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2016)

--> Haies


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2016)

--> Geisha


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

--> Hiérogrammes


----------



## Vanton (12 Février 2016)

--> Grammes


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2016)

--> Marge


----------



## Vanton (12 Février 2016)

--> Mégarde


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

--> Guimbarde


----------



## Vanton (12 Février 2016)

--> Barde


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2016)

--> Débardeur


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

--> Fardier


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2016)

--> Merdier


----------



## Vanton (12 Février 2016)

--> Derrière


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2016)

--> Rider


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2016)

--> Redire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2016)

Reverdissant


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Vissant


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2016)

--> Assiette


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2016)

--> Aétite


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Attentionné


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2016)

Tentaculaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Réactif


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2016)

--> Tarif


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Trafic


----------



## jpc20 (13 Février 2016)

--> Rafistoler


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2016)

--> Rafiot


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2016)

--> Ratio


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2016)

Thoracique


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Thrace


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2016)

--> Catastrophe


----------



## Obi-Wan (13 Février 2016)

--> Patates


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (13 Février 2016)

--> Spartiate


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2016)

--> Élitaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Rétiaire


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2016)

--> Gladiateur


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Radiateur


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2016)

--> Aviateur


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Variqueux


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2016)

--> Veinard


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

--> Pinard


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2016)

--> Pardon


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

--> Radon


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2016)

--> Dragon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2016)

Ragondin


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

--> Gradin


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2016)

--> Radin


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2016)

--> Dinar


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2016)

--> Drain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2016)

Darjeeling


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

--> Jardin


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2016)

--> Déracine


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

--> Dérider


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2016)

Dodécaèdre


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2016)

--> Géomètre


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

--> Gomette


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2016)

--> Miette


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2016)

--> Tripette


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2016)

Tripartite


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

--> Patrie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2016)

--> Parties


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

--> Trappiste


----------



## Vanton (15 Février 2016)

--> Pompiste


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2016)

--> Postier


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2016)

--> Tripot


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Priorité


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2016)

--> Prétérit


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Triturer


----------



## Vanton (15 Février 2016)

--> Voiturier


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Dilatoire


----------



## CBi (15 Février 2016)

--> Éditorial


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2016)

--> Radoter


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Tradition


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2016)

--> Routine


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Trouer


----------



## Vanton (15 Février 2016)

--> Rouer


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2016)

--> Écrabouiller


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2016)

--> Embrouiller


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Dérouiller


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2016)

Broutilles


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2016)

--> Futiles


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2016)

--> Fuites


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2016)

Futuriste


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Truffe


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2016)

--> Touffe


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2016)

--> Fouet


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2016)

--> Foutue


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2016)

--> Future


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2016)

--> Facture


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

--> Actuel


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2016)

--> Lacustre


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

--> Caustique


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2016)

--> Sauce


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2016)

--> Cuisante


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

--> Suite


----------



## Vanton (16 Février 2016)

--> Usité


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

--> Suitée


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2016)

--> Testicule


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

--> Lutèce


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2016)

--> Clouée


----------



## da capo (16 Février 2016)

--> Enucléée


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2016)

--> Enc..é   restons polis !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2016)

Clinique


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2016)

--> Clique


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

--> Cynique


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2016)

--> Canicule


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2016)

--> Canule


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2016)

--> Esclandre


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2016)

--> Danse


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2016)

--> Dantesque


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2016)

--> Descente


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2016)

--> Ascendance


----------



## Vanton (17 Février 2016)

--> édit: Ah non déjà plus haut... 

Dense, du coup


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2016)

--> Sérénade


----------



## Vanton (17 Février 2016)

--> Grenade


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2016)

--> Dragées


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2016)

--> Rages


----------



## Vanton (17 Février 2016)

--> Ségrégation


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2016)

--> Ostracisé


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2016)

--> Ostréiculteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2016)

--> Rhéostat


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2016)

--> Estrade


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2016)

--> Dates


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2016)

--> Tardes


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2016)

--> Dramatiques


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

--> Adamantin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2016)

Mandarine


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2016)

--> Dramatique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

--> Martinet


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2016)

--> Tartine


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2016)

--> Tiare


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

--> Titulaire


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2016)

--> Blaireau


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2016)

--> Irascible


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

--> Crabe


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2016)

--> Barcarolle


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2016)

--> Ballot


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2016)

--> Atolls


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

--> Littoral


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2016)

--> Clitoris


----------



## Vanton (18 Février 2016)

--> Scolaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2016)

--> Saire


----------



## momo-fr (18 Février 2016)

----> Corsaire


----------



## Vanton (18 Février 2016)

--> Corse [emoji57]


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2016)

--> Corset


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

--> Contrites


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2016)

--> Tronc


----------



## momo-fr (18 Février 2016)

----> Contractions


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2016)

--> Contrat


----------



## Vanton (19 Février 2016)

--> Tracteur


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

--> Cratère


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2016)

--> Crète


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

--> Ictère


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2016)

--> Récit


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2016)

--> Citrouille


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

--> Cendrillon


----------



## momo-fr (19 Février 2016)

---> Hypocondriaque


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2016)

--> Pratique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

--> Arpète


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2016)

--> Pétard


----------



## Vanton (19 Février 2016)

--> Départ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2016)

Rapidité


----------



## CBi (19 Février 2016)

Trépidant


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2016)

--> Dépité


----------



## Vanton (19 Février 2016)

--> Député


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

--> Répudié


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2016)

--> Poudré


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2016)

--> Dépouillé


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

--> Couillonné


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2016)

--> Siphonné


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2016)

--> Sonné


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

--> Étonnes


----------



## Vanton (19 Février 2016)

--> Nonnes


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2016)

--> Sonnent


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

--> Somnolent


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2016)

Émollient


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2016)

--> Etoile


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Lithographie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

--> Pétrifie


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Tripette


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2016)

--> Tapette


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2016)

--> Patte


----------



## Vanton (20 Février 2016)

--> Patente


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2016)

--> Têtes


----------



## Vanton (20 Février 2016)

Manque une lettre [emoji6]


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Patience


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Manque une lettre [emoji6]


Rectifié oupss


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2016)

--> Tapine


----------



## Vanton (20 Février 2016)

Bon faut qu'on arrête de poster en même temps ! [emoji1]

--> Rapine


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Napper


----------



## Vanton (20 Février 2016)

--> Appeler


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Peler


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

--> Replet


----------



## Vanton (20 Février 2016)

--> Roitelet


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2016)

--> Loterie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

--> Triolet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2016)

Horticulture


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Vitriol


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2016)

Frivolité


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Favori


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

--> Voracité


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2016)

--> Alacrité


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

--> Cithare


----------



## Vanton (21 Février 2016)

--> Thermal


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2016)

--> Matinale


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Animal


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2016)

--> Lambin


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

--> Animal


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2016)

#7891 animal #7889 animal ?
L'animal a lambiné entre temps.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

--> Bilan


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

--> Libation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2016)

Libération


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

--> Laiton


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Atonal


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

--> Talon


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Tonalité


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

--> Titane


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Natte


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

--> Tante


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Tentative


----------



## Vanton (21 Février 2016)

--> Tente


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

--> Entretien


----------



## Vanton (21 Février 2016)

--> Entrain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2016)

Trentenaire


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2016)

--> Énervé


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

--> Véhément


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

--> Menthe


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Théine


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

--> Ethnie


----------



## Vanton (21 Février 2016)

--> Hennissement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

--> Sinistre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2016)

Assaisonnement


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2016)

--> Malaise


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Alaise


----------



## Vanton (21 Février 2016)

Blaise ? 

--> Salaison


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Salsa


----------



## Vanton (21 Février 2016)

--> Lassant


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

--> Santal


----------



## Vanton (22 Février 2016)

--> Talents


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2016)

--> Latents


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2016)

--> Sénat


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2016)

--> Santé


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2016)

À la tienne !
--> Transe


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2016)

--> Stance


----------



## Vanton (22 Février 2016)

--> Spectacle


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2016)

--> Tacle


----------



## CBi (22 Février 2016)

--> Carmélite


----------



## Vanton (22 Février 2016)

--> Caramel


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2016)

--> Marelle


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2016)

--> Maquerelle


----------



## Vanton (22 Février 2016)

--> Moquer


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2016)

--> Morue


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2016)

--> Mérou


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2016)

--> Rémouleur


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2016)

--> Rouleur


----------



## da capo (22 Février 2016)

--> Rouelle


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2016)

Truelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2016)

--> Ruelle


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2016)

--> Écrouelles


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2016)

--> Écrou


----------



## Vanton (23 Février 2016)

--> Cœur ça passe ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> --> Cœur ça passe ?



Tout comme --> Écœuré


----------



## Vanton (23 Février 2016)

--> Curée


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2016)

--> Crédule


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2016)

--> Edulcoré


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2016)

--> Coloré


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2016)

--> Colonisé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2016)

--> Insécure


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2016)

--> Énurésie


----------



## Vanton (23 Février 2016)

--> Hérésie


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2016)

--> érésipèle


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2016)

--> Résipiscence


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2016)

--> Pénitence


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2016)

--> Pente


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2016)

--> Prétentaine


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2016)

--> Trentaine


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2016)

--> Naine


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

--> Antienne


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2016)

--> Tanneur


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

--> Nature


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2016)

--> Traîner


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2016)

--> Traintrain


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

--> Ritournelle


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2016)

--> Orient


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2016)

--> Trient


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2016)

--> Titre


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2016)

--> Triturer


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

--> Prétérition


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2016)

-->Potinière


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

--> Nitouche


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2016)

--> Chien


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

--> Nichée


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2016)

--> Chiée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2016)

Chienlit


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

C'est fleuri... 

--> Théine


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2016)

--> Hélianthe


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2016)

--> Littéral


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2016)

--> Altier


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2016)

--> Taler


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2016)

--> Étaler


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2016)

--> Latter


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2016)

--> Ratte


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2016)

--> Tarte


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2016)

--> Targette


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2016)

--> Attiger


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2016)

--> Gratte


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

--> Grotte


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2016)

--> Troglodyte


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2016)

--> Grelotter


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2016)

--> Grelot


----------



## Vanton (26 Février 2016)

--> Glotte


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2016)

--> Goulotte


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2016)

--> Goulue


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2016)

--> Goule


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2016)

--> Engoulevent


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2016)

--> Gueule


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2016)

--> Gélule


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2016)

--> Lugée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2016)

--> Déluge


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2016)

--> Dégel


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2016)

--> Dérégler


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2016)

--> Dégelée


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2016)

--> élégie


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2016)

--> Affligée


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2016)

--> Effacée


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2016)

--> Affecté


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2016)

--> facétie


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2016)

--> Fiancé


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2016)

--> Finance


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2016)

--> Confine


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2016)

--> Confit


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2016)

--> Friton


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2016)

--> Triton


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2016)

Tonitruant


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2016)

--> Truand


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2016)

--> Durant


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2016)

--> Mourant


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2016)

--> Troua


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2016)

--> Tatouer


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Torture


----------



## Vanton (28 Février 2016)

--> Tortue


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Toiture


----------



## Vanton (28 Février 2016)

--> Trottoir


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Tricoteur


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2016)

--> Tripoteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Triporteur


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2016)

--> Troupier


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Roupie


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Ripou


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Pirouette


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2016)

--> Girouette


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Brouette


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Robuste


----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2016)

----> Cantonniers


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Carton


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Pectoraux


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Protet


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2016)

--> Trope


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Torpeur


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2016)

--> Porte


----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2016)

----> Pétrolier


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2016)

--> Pétoire


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Trompette


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

--> Rouspète


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Rouste


----------



## Maxmad68 (28 Février 2016)

--> Trousse


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2016)

--> Rousse


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

--> Rosse


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

--> Rossinante


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Février 2016)

--> Rôtie


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

--> Tôlière


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2016)

--> écholalie


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Février 2016)

--> Échalas


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

--> Salace


----------



## loustic (29 Février 2016)

--> Caleçons


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

--> Leçons


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Février 2016)

--> Céladon


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

--> Diaconale


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2016)

-->Acadien


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

--> Cardinale


----------



## loustic (29 Février 2016)

--> Anale


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Février 2016)

--> Lamentable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Février 2016)

Tremblantes


----------



## loustic (29 Février 2016)

--> Branlantes


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

--> Lupanar


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Février 2016)

--> Lamparo


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2016)

--> Palmaire


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2016)

--> Plaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2016)

--> Airelle


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2016)

--> Mirabelle


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2016)

--> Brimbelle


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2016)

--> Ribambelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2016)

--> Bellâtre


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2016)

--> Alerte


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2016)

Hâblerie

--> Râtelier


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2016)

--> Ratiche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2016)

Tricherie


----------



## Vanton (1 Mars 2016)

--> Riche


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2016)

--> Déchire


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2016)

--> Chéri


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2016)

--> Renchéri


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mars 2016)

----> Trancheuse


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2016)

--> Creuse


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mars 2016)

-----> Céruloplasmine


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2016)

--> Cellulosiquement


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2016)

--> Logiquement


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2016)

--> Enthymème


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2016)

--> Hymen


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2016)

--> Mythomane


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2016)

--> Enthousiasme


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2016)

--> Miasme


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2016)

--> Mamie


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2016)

--> Amateurisme


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2016)

--> Immatures


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2016)

--> Rumatisme


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2016)

rhumatisme


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2016)

--> Rhume


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2016)

Humeur


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2016)

--> Allumeur


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2016)

--> Murale


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2016)

--> Râleur


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2016)

--> Leurrât


----------



## matacao (3 Mars 2016)

--> Leurre


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2016)

--> Reliure


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2016)

--> Lecture


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2016)

--> Texture


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2016)

--> Rupestre


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2016)

--> Protester


----------



## matacao (3 Mars 2016)

--> Contester


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2016)

--> Détester


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2016)

--> Ester


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2016)

--> Reste


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2016)

--> Tresse


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2016)

--> Fesser


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2016)

--> Serfs


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2016)

--> Surfeurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2016)

--> Fureur


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2016)

--> Ferrure


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2016)

--> Erreur


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2016)

--> Expurger


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2016)

--> Épurer


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2016)

--> Pulvériser


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mars 2016)

-----> Vaporiser


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2016)

--> Valoriser


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2016)

--> Avaler


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2016)

--> Ravaler


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2016)

--> Larve


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2016)

--> Évaluer


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2016)

--> Révulse


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2016)

--> Verrue


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2016)

--> Verrouille


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2016)

--> Vrille


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2016)

--> Rillettes


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2016)

--> Charcuteries


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2016)

--> Catcheuse


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

--> Cache


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2016)

Cachottier


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2016)

--> Chiotte


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

--> Cotte


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2016)

--> Culotte


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2016)

--> Crotte


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

--> Trotteur


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2016)

--> Tortue


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

--> Torture


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2016)

--> Étroite


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

--> Territoire


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2016)

--> Errer


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

--> Terrer


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2016)

--> Retirer


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2016)

--> Trier


----------



## momo-fr (7 Mars 2016)

---> Loterie


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2016)

--> Rigole


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2016)

--> Orgie


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2016)

--> Gironde


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2016)

--> Dévergondé


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2016)

--> Grondé


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2016)

--> Gendre


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2016)

--> Denrée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2016)

Redondante


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2016)

--> Diantre !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

--> Diacre


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2016)

--> Acide


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

--> Accident


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2016)

--> Dictionnaire


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

--> Tradition


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2016)

--> Addition


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

--> Adiposité


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2016)

--> Pilosité


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

--> Loisir


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2016)

--> Iroise


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2016)

--> Onirique


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2016)

--> Quotient


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2016)

--> Litote


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2016)

--> Ilote


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2016)

--> Pilote


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2016)

--> Piéton


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2016)

--> Piton


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2016)

--> Potin


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2016)

--> Popotin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2016)

Proportions


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2016)

--> Opportun


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2016)

--> Prototype


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2016)

--> Pythagore


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2016)

--> Théorème


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2016)

----------------> Théocratie


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2016)

--> Créosote


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2016)

--> Secours


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2016)

--> Course


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2016)

----> Corse


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2016)

--> Reconnaissance


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2016)

--> Riantes


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2016)

--> Étrange


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2016)

--> Géante


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2016)

--> Étage


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

--> Stage


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2016)

--> Partages


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

--> Tapage


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2016)

--> Apanage


----------



## touba (11 Mars 2016)

---> Agape


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2016)

--> Dérapage


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

--> Dragée


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2016)

--> Draguée


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2016)

--> Agrée


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

--> Agréger


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2016)

--> Rager


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

--> Gruger


----------



## touba (11 Mars 2016)

---> Rugueux


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

--> Gruaux


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2016)

--> Pruneaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2016)

--> Ruineux


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2016)

--> Épineux


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2016)

--> Vineux (pas le Meursault !)


----------



## touba (12 Mars 2016)

---> Ennui


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2016)

touba a dit:


> ---> Ennui



_Cinq_ lettres !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2016)

--> Vieux


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mars 2016)

-----> Vicieux


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2016)

--> Cieux


----------



## touba (12 Mars 2016)

---> Vicieux


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2016)

--> Délicieux


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2016)

--> Pernicieux


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2016)

--> Cieux


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2016)

--> Soucieux


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2016)

--> Cousue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2016)

Couscoussier


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2016)

--> Secousse


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2016)

--> Frousse


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2016)

--> Brousse


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2016)

--> Rousse


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2016)

--> Trousse


----------



## touba (13 Mars 2016)

---> Souris


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2016)

--> Tournis


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2016)

--> Nourri


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2016)

Pourrissement


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2016)

--> Prurit


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2016)

--> Puritain


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2016)

--> Putain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2016)

Napolitain


----------



## touba (13 Mars 2016)

---> Potin


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2016)

--> Important


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2016)

--> Point


----------



## touba (13 Mars 2016)

---> Pontificat 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2016)

--> Citation


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mars 2016)

---> Comparution


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2016)

Confiturier


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2016)

--> Friponnerie


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mars 2016)

--------> Friperie


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2016)

--> Pierre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2016)

Rapatrier


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2016)

--> Patate


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2016)

Pâturage

--> Attrape


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2016)

Attrape une

--> Tartine


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2016)

--> Triade


----------



## touba (13 Mars 2016)

---> Pratique


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2016)

--> Arpent


----------



## touba (14 Mars 2016)

---> Serpent 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2016)

--> Reptiliens


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2016)

--> Saurien


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2016)

--> Sciure


----------



## touba (14 Mars 2016)

---> Urticaire


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mars 2016)

---> Carotides


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2016)

--> Tradition


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2016)

--> Radote


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2016)

--> Doter


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2016)

--> Torde


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2016)

--> Tordue


----------



## touba (14 Mars 2016)

---> Troué


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2016)

--> Obturé


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2016)

--> Bourré


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2016)

--> Brouet


----------



## touba (14 Mars 2016)

---> Tourte


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2016)

--> Tourbe


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2016)

--> Broute


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2016)

Baroudeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2016)

--> Farouche


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2016)

--> Cruche


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2016)

elle s'en tient une sacrée

--> Couche


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2016)

--> Bouche


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2016)

--> Louche


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2016)

--> Clouer


----------



## Vanton (15 Mars 2016)

--> Roule


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2016)

--> Ourler


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2016)

--> Leurre


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2016)

--> Beurre


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2016)

--> Rebeu


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2016)

--> Berceuse


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2016)

--> Bretelle


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2016)

--> Bellâtre


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2016)

--> Brêle


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2016)

--> Breloque


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2016)

--> Berlue


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2016)

--> Hurluberlu


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2016)

--> Hurleur


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2016)

--> Hulule


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2016)

--> Loucheur


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2016)

chelou
--> Coucheur


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2016)

--> Chercheur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2016)

--> Chiche


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2016)

--> Chicane


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2016)

--> Cacique


----------



## touba (18 Mars 2016)

---> Claque _dans ta gueule_


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2016)

--> loquace (tatwa)


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2016)

--> Cloaque


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2016)

--> Loque


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2016)

--> Bloque


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2016)

Quolibet


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2016)

--> Quodlibétique


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2016)

--> Loque


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2016)

--> Quenouille


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2016)

--> Andouille


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2016)

--> Couille


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2016)

--> Copule


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2016)

--> Poule


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2016)

--> Poulpe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2016)

Popularité


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2016)

--> Pourri


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2016)

--> Roupie


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2016)

--> Soupière


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2016)

--> Tourtière


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mars 2016)

Bourbier


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2016)

--> Brioude


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2016)

--> Riboule


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2016)

Orbitale


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2016)

--> Tribal


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2016)

--> Bastringue


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2016)

--> Turbine


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2016)

--> Trublion


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2016)

--> Trilobites


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2016)

--> Libations


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2016)

--> Batons


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2016)

--> Onomatopées


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2016)

--> Nommées


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2016)

--> Pommées


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2016)

--> Marmonnées


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2016)

--> Sermon


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2016)

--> Mérous


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2016)

--> Rémouleurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2016)

--> Douleur


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2016)

--> Lourde


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2016)

--> Roulure


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2016)

--> Luronne


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2016)

--> Nourrie


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2016)

--> Pourrie attention il n'est pas dans le dictionnaire le mot suivant Qourrie


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2016)

--> Prurit


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2016)

--> Ruralité


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mars 2016)

-----> Réalisation


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2016)

--> Liséré


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2016)

--> Sériel


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2016)

--> Résille


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2016)

--> Élire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2016)

Littérature


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2016)

--> Trilogie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2016)

--> Logorrhée


----------



## momo-fr (23 Mars 2016)

-----> Gondolier


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mars 2016)

--> Dogon


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2016)

--> Grondons


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mars 2016)

--> Grondin


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2016)

--> Ragondin


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mars 2016)

--> Dinosaure


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2016)

--> Rideau


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mars 2016)

--> Directif


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2016)

--> Critique


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2016)

--> diacritique


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2016)

--> Cirque


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2016)

--> Crique


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2016)

==> Merdique


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2016)

--> Dernier


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2016)

--> Dénier


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2016)

--> Nidifier


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2016)

--> Défini


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2016)

--> Fidélité


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2016)

--> Tiéde


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2016)

--> Diète


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2016)

--> Diptère


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2016)

--> Pitre


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2016)

--> Paitre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2016)

--> Apparaître


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2016)

--> Pâtre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2016)

--> Plâtre


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2016)

--> Pilastre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2016)

--> Hoplites


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2016)

--> Police


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2016)

--> Complice


----------



## da capo (25 Mars 2016)

--> Chilom


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2016)

--> Mâchoire


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2016)

--> chromatophore


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2016)

--> Phare


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2016)

--> Parchemin


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2016)

--> Chape


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2016)

Échappatoire


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2016)

--> Chapitre


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2016)

--> Priapisme


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2016)

--> Principe


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2016)

--> Crinière


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2016)

--> Ricanerie


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2016)

--> Crane


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2016)

--> Blanchâtre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2016)

Chambranle


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2016)

--> Chambre


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2016)

--> Chameau


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2016)

--> Chaume


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2016)

==> Chalumeau


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2016)

--> Calumet


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2016)

--> Allumette


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2016)

--> Tellurique


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2016)

--> Lubrique


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2016)

--> Trique


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2016)

--> Tiquer


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2016)

--> Quiet


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

--> Quiétude


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2016)

--> Tiède


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

--> Diète


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2016)

--> édite


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2016)

Diptère

--> Dépitée


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2016)

--> Pétée


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

--> Épithète


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2016)

--> Piéter


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

--> Tripe


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2016)

--> Pitre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2016)

Perpétuité


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2016)

--> Pépère


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2016)

--> Repère


----------



## touba (28 Mars 2016)

---> Pérenne


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

--> Parentèle


----------



## touba (28 Mars 2016)

---> Téléphone 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2016)

--> Éléphant


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

--> Phalène


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2016)

Phalanstère


----------



## Maxmad68 (28 Mars 2016)

Enlacer


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2016)

--> Renâcler


----------



## Maxmad68 (28 Mars 2016)

Retable


----------



## touba (28 Mars 2016)

---> Arbalète 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2016)

--> Bartavelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

--> Caravelle


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2016)

--> Claire


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2016)

--> Alaire


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2016)

--> Ligature


----------



## touba (29 Mars 2016)

---> Pâturage


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2016)

--> Trucage


----------



## jocool (29 Mars 2016)

--> Cagette


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2016)

--> Targette


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2016)

--> Grattage


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2016)

--> Cottage


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2016)

--> Carottage


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2016)

--> Traçage


----------



## jocool (29 Mars 2016)

--> Transfuge


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2016)

--> Fougère


----------



## jocool (29 Mars 2016)

--> Réfrigérateur


----------



## amauryf01 (29 Mars 2016)

--> défricher 

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Maxmad68 (29 Mars 2016)

--> Effacer


----------



## jocool (29 Mars 2016)

--> France


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2016)

--> Rance


----------



## jocool (29 Mars 2016)

--> Crâne 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## amauryf01 (30 Mars 2016)

Nacrée 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2016)

--> Ancrée


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2016)

--> Carène


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2016)

--> Cancre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2016)

Cancérigène


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2016)

--> Irène


----------



## jocool (30 Mars 2016)

Sirène


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2016)

--> Riens


----------



## jocool (30 Mars 2016)

--> Reins


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2016)

--> Peinards


----------



## jocool (30 Mars 2016)

--> Poires


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2016)

--> Espoir


----------



## jocool (30 Mars 2016)

--> Repos


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2016)

--> Prose


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2016)

--> Poster


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2016)

--> Tropes


----------



## jocool (31 Mars 2016)

--> Sport


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2016)

--> Tropiques


----------



## jocool (31 Mars 2016)

--> Pâquerette


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2016)

--> Aqueuse


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2016)

--> Squameuse


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2016)

--> Macreuse


----------



## jocool (31 Mars 2016)

--> Curieux


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2016)

--> Ruineux


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2016)

--> Fouineur


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2016)

--> Frimeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2016)

--> Rimailleur


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2016)

--> Mitrailleur


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2016)

--> Gouailleur


----------



## jocool (31 Mars 2016)

--> Poulailler 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2016)

--> Poitrail


----------



## jocool (1 Avril 2016)

--> Ripolin


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2016)

--> Poitrine


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2016)

=> Portique


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2016)

--> Tropique


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2016)

--> Trique


----------



## jocool (1 Avril 2016)

--> Ritournelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2016)

--> Troue


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2016)

=> Proute


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2016)

--> Percolateur


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2016)

--> Carburateur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2016)

--> Tubard


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2016)

--> Abruti


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2016)

Brutalité


----------



## Maxmad68 (1 Avril 2016)

-->Rudimentaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2016)

--> Diamant


----------



## jocool (1 Avril 2016)

Dimanche


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2016)

--> Manche


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2016)

--> Chance


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2016)

--> Echéance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2016)

Méchanceté


----------



## Maxmad68 (2 Avril 2016)

--> Machinerie


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2016)

--> Hémicrânie


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2016)

--> Enchifrené


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2016)

--> Chiffon


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2016)

--> Chafoin


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2016)

--> Chaton


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2016)

--> Chantonne


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2016)

--> Ânonner


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2016)

--> Rançonner


----------



## jocool (2 Avril 2016)

Sonner 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2016)

--> Sonnet


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2016)

--> Nonnettes


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2016)

--> Minettes


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2016)

--> Nettes


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2016)

--> Nénettes


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2016)

--> Nonettes (miam)


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2016)

--> Tétons


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2016)

--> Tentés


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2016)

--> Tentes


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2016)

--> Têtes


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2016)

--> Embêtements


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2016)

--> Bêtise


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2016)

--> Bistre


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2016)

--> Biture


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2016)

--> Tuerie


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2016)

--> Rituelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2016)

--> Truelle


----------



## jocool (4 Avril 2016)

--> Pelure


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2016)

--> Pleure


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2016)

--> Leurre


----------



## jocool (4 Avril 2016)

--> Reliure


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2016)

--> Maroquinerie


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2016)

--> Maroquin reliure plein


----------



## Maxmad68 (4 Avril 2016)

Quinquina


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2016)

--> Quinine


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2016)

--> Niquedouille


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2016)

--> queue


----------



## jocool (5 Avril 2016)

--> Quéquette


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2016)

--> Chouquette


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2016)

--> Hoquet


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2016)

--> Bilboquet


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2016)

--> Bosquet


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2016)

--> Kiosque


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2016)

--> Ouïes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2016)

--> Inouïes


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2016)

--> Inuits


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2016)

--> Minuit


----------



## jocool (5 Avril 2016)

--> Diminutif


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2016)

--> Plumitif


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2016)

--> Minutieux


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2016)

--> Timide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2016)

Mithridatisation


----------



## jocool (6 Avril 2016)

--> Rhinite


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2016)

--> Nitrique


----------



## jocool (6 Avril 2016)

--> Inique


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2016)

--> Nique TM


----------



## jocool (6 Avril 2016)

--> Quintette


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2016)

--> Tinette


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2016)

--> Tétine


----------



## jocool (6 Avril 2016)

--> Noisette


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2016)

--> Toise


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2016)

--> Stomisé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2016)

--> Misération


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2016)

--> Raton


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2016)

--> Notarié


----------



## jocool (7 Avril 2016)

--> Rotatif


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2016)

--> Frottis


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2016)

--> Fortiches


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2016)

=> Tricher


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2016)

--> Tricoter


----------



## touba (7 Avril 2016)

--> Triturer


----------



## Maxmad68 (7 Avril 2016)

--> Torture


----------



## jocool (7 Avril 2016)

--> Friture


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2016)

--> Thuriféraire


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2016)

--> Funéraire


----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2016)

loustic a dit:


> --> Funéraire


funérailles


----------



## Maxmad68 (7 Avril 2016)

--> Température


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2016)

--> String


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2016)

température => string ?

--> Rature


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2016)

--> Traumatisme


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2016)

--> Truie


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2016)

--> Biture


----------



## touba (8 Avril 2016)

--> Turbine

(Putain de jeu à la con)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2016)

--> Bruit


----------



## touba (8 Avril 2016)

--> Tubulaire


----------



## peyret (8 Avril 2016)

touba a dit:


> --> Tubulaire


Tubulure


----------



## Maxmad68 (8 Avril 2016)

--> Couverture


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2016)

--> Couver


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2016)

--> Verrou


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2016)

--> Rouvre


----------



## jocool (9 Avril 2016)

--> Épreuve 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2016)

--> Prieuré


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2016)

--> Pleureur


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2016)

--> Pleutre


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2016)

--> Pilastre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2016)

--> Palustre


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2016)

--> Truste


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2016)

--> Tarabuste


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2016)

--> Retable


----------



## jocool (9 Avril 2016)

--> Blette


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2016)

--> Bicyclette


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2016)

--> Cycle


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2016)

--> Cyclope


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

--> Lycanthrope


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2016)

--> Nyctalope


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2016)

Antilope


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2016)

--> Lopette


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

--> Salopette


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2016)

--> Palette


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

--> Patte


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2016)

--> Tapette


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2016)

--> Epater


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

--> Paternel


----------



## jocool (10 Avril 2016)

--> Bernache


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

--> Brachet


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2016)

--> Rabâcher


----------



## jocool (10 Avril 2016)

--> Charcutier


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2016)

--> Crucifice


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2016)

--> Cursive


----------



## jocool (11 Avril 2016)

--> Viticulteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2016)

--> Tuteur


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2016)

--> Tubercule


----------



## jonson (11 Avril 2016)

--> --> Bracelet


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2016)

--> Bretelles


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2016)

--> Réelle


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2016)

--> Hellébore


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2016)

--> Bordel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2016)

Bordelaise


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2016)

ordalie


----------



## jocool (11 Avril 2016)

Adorable 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2016)

--> Rable


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2016)

--> Arbalète


----------



## jocool (12 Avril 2016)

Bateau


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2016)

--> râteau


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2016)

--> Autre


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2016)

--> Terraqué


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2016)

--> Traqué


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2016)

--> Quadrillé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2016)

Quadrilatère


----------



## jocool (12 Avril 2016)

ridelle


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2016)

--> Dentellière


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2016)

--> Chapelière


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

--> Chevalière


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2016)

--> Cavalière


----------



## jocool (13 Avril 2016)

Caviar


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

--> Vicariant


----------



## jocool (13 Avril 2016)

urticaire


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

--> Traceur


----------



## jocool (13 Avril 2016)

abricotier


----------



## boninmi (13 Avril 2016)

bricolage


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

--> Aérobic


----------



## jocool (13 Avril 2016)

Coasser


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

--> Casoars


----------



## jocool (13 Avril 2016)

sacerdoce


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

--> Credo


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

--> Corde


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2016)

--> Rocade


----------



## jonson (13 Avril 2016)

--> accorder


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

--> Cocarde


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

--> Corsaire


----------



## boninmi (13 Avril 2016)

--> Salicorne


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2016)

--> Bicorne


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

--> Embrocation


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

--> Crémation


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2016)

--> Fomentation


----------



## jocool (13 Avril 2016)

Romance


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2016)

--> Nécromancien


----------



## jocool (14 Avril 2016)

--> Manichéen


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2016)

--> Machin


----------



## jocool (14 Avril 2016)

chafouin


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2016)

--> Farouche


----------



## jocool (14 Avril 2016)

accore


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2016)

--> Caracole


----------



## jonson (14 Avril 2016)

--> Carcasse


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2016)

--> Sarcasmes


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2016)

--> Cocasse


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2016)

--> Accès


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2016)

--> Vaccinifères


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2016)

--> Faïence


----------



## jocool (15 Avril 2016)

nièce


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2016)

--> Sincère


----------



## jocool (15 Avril 2016)

ceins


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2016)

--> Seine


----------



## jocool (15 Avril 2016)

niées


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2016)

--> Entérinées


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2016)

Seine 5 lettres ?

--> Déterminé


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2016)

*Jura* refuse qu'un *sein* soit *c*aché, il le veut *e*ffluent tel une *seine*

--> Intrépide


----------



## jonson (15 Avril 2016)

--> Quadrupède


----------



## boninmi (15 Avril 2016)

--> Quadrilatère


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2016)

--> Équilatéral


----------



## jocool (15 Avril 2016)

Transcendé 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2016)

--> Encens


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2016)

--> Conneries


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2016)

--> Cornichons


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2016)

--> _ornithorynque_


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2016)

--> Cochon


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2016)

--> Torchon


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2016)

--> Tronc


----------



## jonson (16 Avril 2016)

--> Citron


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2016)

--> Contrit

Cochon à 4 lettres ?


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> --> _ornithorynque_





Jura39 a dit:


> --> Cochon


Dans "Cochon", il n'y a sûrement pas 5 lettres de "ornithorynque"  
Et ceci d'autant plus que "Cochon" ne contient que 4 lettres distinctes ... 
Bon, on recommence à

--> Ornithorynque

(et le fautif, étant modo, décrémente son compteur de messages )


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2016)

J'avais emballé le cochon avec l'ornitho dans mon torchon tels des jambons pendus au plafond - mais je vois que tu préfères un

--> Rhinocéros


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2016)

--> Ecchymose


----------



## jocool (17 Avril 2016)

Hémicycle 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2016)

--> Cycle


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

--> Cyclope


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2016)

--> Lycope


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

--> Psychologie


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2016)

--> Posologie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

--> Soporifique


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2016)

--> Prolifique


----------



## jocool (17 Avril 2016)

lofer


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

--> Raffoler


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2016)

--> Frôle


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

--> Self-contrôle


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2016)

--> Cholesterol


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

--> Troll


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2016)

--> Trolley


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2016)

--> Voyelle


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

--> Vielle


----------



## jocool (18 Avril 2016)

Eveil


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2016)

--> Livrée


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2016)

--> Virée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2016)

--> Rivée


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2016)

--> Vérité


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2016)

--> Vitré


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2016)

--> Triviale


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2016)

--> Vitrail


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2016)

--> Vitrier


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2016)

--> Tergiversai


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2016)

--> Vergetures


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2016)

--> Grever


----------



## jocool (19 Avril 2016)

Vinaigrette 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2016)

--> Grivèlerie


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2016)

--> légiférer


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2016)

--> Gélifier


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2016)

--> lénifier


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2016)

--> Néflier


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2016)

--> Félin


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2016)

--> Reniflé


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2016)

--> Enfiler


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2016)

--> Filandreuse


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2016)

--> Durcie


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2016)

--> Cuirasse


----------



## boninmi (22 Avril 2016)

--> Culasse


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2016)

--> Classeur


----------



## da capo (22 Avril 2016)

--> Séculier


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2016)

--> Soulier


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2016)

--> Silure


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2016)

--> Luire


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2016)

--> Lubrique


----------



## da capo (23 Avril 2016)

--> Reluquer


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2016)

--> Querelle

Si l'on imposait que les cinq lettres soient distinctes ?
Y a-t-il un robot qui vérifie qu'on ne retombe pas deux fois sur le même mot ? 
Sinon, le jeu boucle ...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2016)

--> Quenelle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> --> Querelle
> 
> Si l'on imposait que les cinq lettres soient distinctes ?
> Y a-t-il un robot qui vérifie qu'on ne retombe pas deux fois sur le même mot ?
> Sinon, le jeu boucle ...



Très bonne idée.

Parce que là, ça tourne un peu en rond.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2016)

Est-ce que je dois comprendre : ne reprendre que 5 lettres distinctes du mot précédent, tout en étant autorisé à avoir dans le nouveau mot autant de lettres répétées que voulu ? Du style : Quenelle

--> Claquantes


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que je dois comprendre : ne reprendre que 5 lettres distinctes du mot précédent, tout en étant autorisé à avoir dans le nouveau mot autant de lettres répétées que voulu ? Du style : Quenelle
> 
> --> Claquantes


Reprendre au moins cinq lettres, mais que ces lettres soient distinctes. De "Quenelle" à "Querelle", ça marche, Mais "Quelle" ne marcherait pas, car "e" et "l" ne pourraient compter chacun qu'une seule fois, et donc "Quelle" ne réutilise que 4 lettres distinctes de "Quenelle". Si le chef est d'accord ...  C'est qui, le chef ? 

--> Clinquant


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2016)

--> Clinique


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2016)

De "Querelle" à "Quenelle", ça ne marche pas, car il n'y a que 4 lettres validables : *Q u e l* (*n* ne reprend rien et *e e l* répétent des lettres déjà reprises), non ? Par contre *Quenelle* > *Claquantes* > *Clinquant* > *Clinique* ça roule.

--> Caline


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> De "Querelle" à "Quenelle", ça ne marche pas, car il n'y a que 4 lettres validables : *Q u e l* (*n* ne reprend rien et *e e l* répétent des lettres déjà reprises), non ? Par contre *Quenelle* > *Claquantes* > *Clinquant* > *Clinique* ça roule.
> 
> --> Caline


Ah oui. Je me suis planté.
Est-ce qu'on complique encore la règle en opérant la distinction entre lettres et lettres accentuées ou diacritiques (cédille, ...) ?
Ça fait peut-être trop ...

--> Alcaline


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2016)

--> Liane


----------



## da capo (24 Avril 2016)

--> anglaise


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2016)

--> Langeais


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2016)

--> Langue

Accepter seulement les verbes à l'infinitif ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2016)

--> Tangue


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2016)

--> Braguette


----------



## da capo (24 Avril 2016)

--> Branlette


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2016)

----> Bandelette


----------



## da capo (24 Avril 2016)

--> Débandade


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2016)

--> Bandonéon


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2016)

-----> Accordéon


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2016)

--> Drone


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2016)

--> Endormi


----------



## da capo (24 Avril 2016)

--> Miséricorde


----------



## jocool (24 Avril 2016)

Liminaire 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2016)

--> Comminatoire


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2016)

--> Micro


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2016)

--> Macaroni


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2016)

--> Acrimonie


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2016)

--> harmonie


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2016)

--> Harmonium


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2016)

--> roumain


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2016)

--> Ramoneur


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2016)

--> amoureux


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2016)

--> Corde


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2016)

Avec cette « corde », *Jura *mérite d'être pendu. Motif de la sentence : a confondu jeu des 3 lettres et jeu des 5 lettres

--> Uxorien


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2016)

--> Urine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2016)

Rainure


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2016)

--> Uranium


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2016)

--> Miniaturisation


----------



## momo-fr (25 Avril 2016)

----> Masturbation


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> ----> Masturbation


Tu veux parler de ce jeu ? 
--> Turbine


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2016)

--> Biture


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2016)

--> Turpitude


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2016)

--> putride


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2016)

--> Triperie


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2016)

--> péristyle


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2016)

--> Stupéfiant


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2016)

--> Pétant


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2016)

-> Épatant


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2016)

--> Patenté ...


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2016)

--> Platane


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2016)

--> Planète


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2016)

--> phalanstère


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2016)

--> Scaphandre


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2016)

--> Calandre


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2016)

--> Esclandre


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2016)

--> Cadre


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2016)

--> Diacre


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2016)

--> Carde


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2016)

--> Écharde


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2016)

--> Dèche


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2016)

--> Chèvre-pied


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2016)

--> pivert


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2016)

--> Poivrot


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2016)

--> ovipare


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2016)

--> Paire


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2016)

--> Ripaille


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2016)

--> Palier


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2016)

--> Praline


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2016)

--> Liane


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2016)

--> niaule


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2016)

—> applaudissements


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2016)

--> paludisme


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2016)

--> Applaudi


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2016)

--> Lapalissade


----------



## jocool (27 Avril 2016)

Sandale


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2016)

--> Andalouse


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2016)

--> soutane


----------



## momo-fr (28 Avril 2016)

------------> Insoutenable


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2016)

--> Scandaleux


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2016)

--> Sceau


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2016)

--> Ciseaux


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2016)

--> sciage


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2016)

-> Graisse


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2016)

--> Engrenages


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2016)

--> gangster


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2016)

--> Grange


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2016)

Dans la grange, on y prend de la

--> Graine


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2016)

--> Aigre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2016)

--> Girafe


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2016)

—> faribole


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2016)

--> parabole


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2016)

--> Palabre


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2016)

--> Parbleu !


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2016)

--> Pâleur


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2016)

--> Crapule


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2016)

--> Oracle


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2016)

--> Cholera


----------



## momo-fr (29 Avril 2016)

-----> Chaufferie


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2016)

--> Faucher


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2016)

--> Farce


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2016)

--> Artefact


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2016)

--> Fracas


----------



## EroMac (29 Avril 2016)

Francais


----------



## boninmi (29 Avril 2016)

--> Fricassée


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2016)

--> efficace


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2016)

--> Cafetière


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2016)

--> Faculté


----------



## momo-fr (30 Avril 2016)

------> Difficultés


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2016)

--> Scarifié


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2016)

--> Fricassé


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2016)

--> Sacrifié


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2016)

--> Acier


----------



## momo-fr (30 Avril 2016)

-----> Acidifier


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2016)

--> Difficile


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2016)

--> Office


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2016)

--> Confiance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2016)

Confidence


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2016)

Coiffe


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2016)

--> Chiffonner


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2016)

--> Foire


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2016)

--> Forniquer


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2016)

--> Défroquer


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2016)

--> Refroidir non, pas déféquer !


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2016)

--> Ordurier


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2016)

--> Rudoyer


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mai 2016)

-----> Tutoyer


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2016)

--> Yourte


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2016)

--> Yoghourt


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2016)

--> Trognon


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2016)

--> Grignoter


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2016)

--> Torgniole


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mai 2016)

------> Griottes


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2016)

--> Étroit


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2016)

--> Tricoté


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2016)

--> Cortisone


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2016)

Stoïcien


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

--> Citrons


----------



## momo-fr (3 Mai 2016)

--------> Ronciers


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2016)

--> Tronche


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

--> Furoncle


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2016)

--> Funiculaire


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2016)

--> Faribole


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

--> Frivole


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2016)

--> Frilosité


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

--> Filoselle


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2016)

--> Oseille


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

--> Solliciter


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2016)

--> Solstice


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2016)

--> Hospice


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

--> Chipoter


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2016)

--> Chicot


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2016)

--> Coquelicot


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

--> Quolibet


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2016)

--> piquette


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2016)

--> Empaqueter


----------



## momo-fr (4 Mai 2016)

----> Embarquer


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2016)

--> Braque


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2016)

--> quarteron


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2016)

--> Tronquer


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2016)

--> Ecourter


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2016)

--> Cothurne


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2016)

--> Croûte


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2016)

--> Coruscante


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2016)

--> Raconte


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2016)

--> Récitation


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2016)

--> tacite


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2016)

--> Tictac


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2016)

_petite remarque : tictac n'est formé que de 4 lettres différentes alors que 5 sont attendues au regard des nouvelles règles du jeu, 
On fait quoi ?_


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2016)

--> Accidentalité


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2016)

--> Mortalité Tiquetaque l'exception qui ...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2016)

--> Littéral


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2016)

--> anticonstitutionnellement


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2016)

--> Constante


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2016)

--> Instance


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2016)

--> Trains


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2016)

--> Antérieurs


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2016)

--> Atres


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2016)

--> Noirâtres


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2016)

--> Tsarine


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2016)

--> Transie


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2016)

--> Asthénie


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2016)

--> Ethnie


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2016)

--> Théogonie


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2016)

--> égoïne


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

--> Contiguïté


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2016)

--> Guigne


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

--> Déglinguer


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2016)

--> Dégouliner


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

--> Gargouille


----------



## momo-fr (6 Mai 2016)

---> Grenouille


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

--> Genouillère


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2016)

--> Louange


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

--> Gluante


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2016)

--> Géant


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

--> Exagération


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2016)

--> modération


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Rationner


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2016)

--> cantiner


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Sentine


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2016)

--> Tiens


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Sinistre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2016)

--> Sentir


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2016)

--> prophétiser


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Prothèse


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2016)

--> métaphore


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Transporter


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2016)

--> Sport


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2016)

--> Transports


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Corpulents


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2016)

--> Clôture


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Électrique


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2016)

--> Électronique


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2016)

--> tectonique


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

--> Quotient


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2016)

--> Équation


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2016)

--> Équitation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2016)

Quantification


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2016)

--> Fiction


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2016)

--> Réfutation


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2016)

--> Fruit


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2016)

--> Trifurcation


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2016)

--> Friction


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2016)

--> frontispice


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2016)

--> Spontanée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2016)

Pantomime


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2016)

--> mimodrame


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2016)

--> Grimace


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2016)

Zygomatiques


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2016)

--> Gommage


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2016)

--> démagogie


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2016)

--> Damage


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2016)

--> Madrague


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2016)

--> agrume


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2016)

--> Agrément


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2016)

--> émarger


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2016)

--> Maugréer


----------



## momo-fr (9 Mai 2016)

----> Mijaurée


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2016)

--> Majeure


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2016)

--> Marée


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2016)

--> Jamborées


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mai 2016)

----------------> Boréales


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2016)

--> Roboratives


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2016)

--> Robot


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2016)

Après *Jura* (message #8997), *loustic* ne reprend que 4 lettres différentes -_ tstt ! tstt !_

--> Tord-boyaux


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2016)

Préventivement, le tord-boyaux avait déjà dissous une lettre.

--> Aboyant


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2016)

--> Noyant


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mai 2016)

--------------> Nettoyant


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2016)

--> Ottomane


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2016)

--> (Yoyotant trop tard) Maneton


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2016)

--> Hanneton


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2016)

-------------------> Chaînette


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2016)

--> Châtaigne


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2016)

--> Taciturne


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2016)

--> autiste


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2016)

---------> Alternatives


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2016)

--> vanité


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2016)

--> Évanouissant


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2016)

--> Avoué


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2016)

--> Évacuation


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2016)

--------> Évocation


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2016)

--> catin


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2016)

--> Cantinière


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2016)

--> acrimonie


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2016)

--> Comminatoire


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2016)

--> antimoine


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2016)

-----> Expectoration


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2016)

--> Exploration


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2016)

--> éploré


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2016)

--> Prémolaire


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2016)

--> Ramolli


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2016)

Laminoir


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

--> Minoterie


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2016)

--> artimon


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

--> Traminot


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2016)

--> martinet


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

--> Tintamarre


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mai 2016)

-----> Tintinnabuler


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

--> Laitière


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2016)

--> Trial


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

--> Rital


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mai 2016)

------> Latrines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2016)

Maternelle


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2016)

Éternel


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

--> Lanterne


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2016)

--> Traîne


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

--> Naître


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2016)

--> tartine


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

--> Rustine


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2016)

---------------> Rustique


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2016)

--> question


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

--> Toniques


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2016)

--> ubiquité


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

--> Quodlibétique


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2016)

--> bilboquet


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2016)

--> Bibliothèque


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

--> Oubli


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2016)

--> Tourbillon


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2016)

--------------> Roupiller


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

--> Ronfler


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2016)

--> Gonfler


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

--> Goinfre


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2016)

--> groin


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2016)

--> Ivrogne


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2016)

--> grivoise


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2016)

--------------> Granitiques


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2016)

--> Garnement


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

--> Magistral


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2016)

--> madrigal


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2016)

--> Marivaudage


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2016)

--> gauloiserie


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2016)

----------> Grillages


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2016)

--> Égrillardes


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2016)

--> Gaillardes


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2016)

---> Grenadiers


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)

--> Ranger


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2016)

--> grenade


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2016)

----> Déminage


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)

--> Ménage


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2016)

--> garnement


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2016)

--> Nargue


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2016)

--> Hargneux


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2016)

--> Grincheux


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2016)

--> Chignon


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2016)

--> Chopine


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2016)

--> Copine


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)

--> Icone


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

--> Côtoiement


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

--> Pentecôte


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2016)

--> entrecôte


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

--> Patenôtre


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

--> Péquenot


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2016)

--> Epoque


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

--> Portique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2016)

Paroxystique


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2016)

---------> Syntaxique


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

--> Sextant


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2016)

--> Texan


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

--> Exanthème


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

--> Matheux


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2016)

--> Etaux


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2016)

-------> Métaux


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

--> Auxomètre


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

--> Extra


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

--> Râteaux


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

--> Gâteux


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2016)

--> exactitude


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

--> Hideux


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

--> Diphtongue


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2016)

--> phoniatre


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2016)

--> Atrophie


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2016)

-->Pirate


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

--> Crapoteux


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2016)

--> Tripoteur


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2016)

--> Routier


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

--> Troupier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2016)

Pirouette


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

--> Ritournelle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2016)

Mortadelle


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2016)

--> moutarde


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2016)

--> Mordu


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

--> Dompteur


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2016)

--> dominateur


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Minable


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2016)

--> maghrébin


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Regimbé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2016)

Gingembre


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2016)

Novembre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Nombre


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2016)

--> nombrilisme


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mai 2016)

---> Dénombrer


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2016)

--> borderline


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2016)

--> Bordel


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Bourlinguer


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2016)

--> Berlingot


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Gobelotter


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2016)

--> Belote


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mai 2016)

----> Boulotter


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Tournebouler


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2016)

--> Roule


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Luronne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2016)

Neuronale


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2016)

--> Aurore


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

--> Courage


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2016)

--> carouge


----------



## boninmi (17 Mai 2016)

--> Courge


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2016)

--> Géocentrique


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2016)

--> encoprétique


----------



## momo-fr (18 Mai 2016)

----> Économique


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2016)

Énurétique


----------



## momo-fr (18 Mai 2016)

-----> Diurétique


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2016)

--> anti-diarrhéique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2016)

--> Trique


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2016)

--> Trinquer


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2016)

--> Quinte


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2016)

--> Quitte


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2016)

--> Taquine


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2016)

--> Tique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2016)

--> Équitable


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2016)

--> Briquet


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2016)

--> Arbitre


----------



## momo-fr (19 Mai 2016)

-----> Barbituriques


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2016)

--> Bitures


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2016)

--> Buveurs


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2016)

--> Bourrées


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2016)

--> Beurrées


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2016)

--> brouettes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2016)

--> Tourbes


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2016)

--> écrous


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2016)

--> Électrocutés


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2016)

--> Exécutés


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2016)

--> Excuses


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2016)

--> Exclusives


----------



## da capo (21 Mai 2016)

--> silex


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2016)

--> Élixirs


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2016)

--> Exilés


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mai 2016)

-----> Bissextile


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2016)

--> Bisexuées


----------



## da capo (21 Mai 2016)

--> bimensuel


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2016)

--> Sublime


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2016)

--> Albums


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2016)

--> Blagues


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2016)

--> Beugler


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2016)

--> Glabre


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2016)

--> aubergine


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2016)

--> Giberne


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2016)

--> Bernique


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2016)

--> quolibet


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2016)

------> Bilboquet


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2016)

--> Boule


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2016)

--> Globule


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2016)

--> Blague


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2016)

----> Glauque


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2016)

--> Galure


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2016)

--> régalade


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

--> Gradé


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2016)

--> Gardé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

--> Regardé


----------



## momo-fr (23 Mai 2016)

-------> Dégradations


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2016)

--> Gargarisme


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

--> Simagrées


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2016)

--> miasmes


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

--> Marasme


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2016)

--> araméens


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2016)

--> Marseillaise


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2016)

--> antillaise


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

--> Niaise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2016)

Nivernaise


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2016)

--> Punaise


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

--> Portugaise


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2016)

--> ragout


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2016)

Miam...

--> Agouti


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2016)

--> Argument grillé

--> Englouti


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2016)

--> Glouglouter


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2016)

--> Gargouille


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2016)

-------> Grenouillères


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2016)

--> souillon


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2016)

--> C.......


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2016)

S'ils pendouillent sur les Chemins de Compostelle, mettez donc une

--> Coquille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2016)

Coquelicot


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2016)

--> Quolibet


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2016)

--> Bilboquet


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2016)

--> Hoquet   OK


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2016)

--> Phoque


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2016)

--> euphorique


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2016)

--> Heurtoir


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2016)

--> Piocher


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2016)

--> Chopiner


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2016)

--> Clopiner


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2016)

--> pinacle


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2016)

--> Clampin


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2016)

--> Lampion


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2016)

-----> Champignon


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2016)

--> Pharmacien


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2016)

--> Saphir


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2016)

--> Raphias


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2016)

--> Épigraphe


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2016)

--> Périphrase


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2016)

--> Périph


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2016)

--> Téléphérique


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2016)

--> héritier


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2016)

--> Renchérir


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2016)

------> Chérubins


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2016)

--> Pourléché


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2016)

--> Paluché


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2016)

--> scalpé


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2016)

--> Plasticité


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2016)

--> clapotis


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2016)

--> Psalliote


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2016)

--> Pilotes


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2016)

--> Pilotis


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2016)

--> psalmodie


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2016)

------> Salmigondis


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2016)

--> Immondes


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2016)

--> démoniaque


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2016)

--> Ammoniaque


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2016)

--> Sardonique


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2016)

---> Supersonique


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2016)

--> suspense


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2016)

------> Penseur


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2016)

--> prudent


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2016)

--> Répudient


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2016)

--> puritain


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2016)

-----> Samaritains


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2016)

--> Maritorne


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2016)

--> Train


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2016)

--> Attirant


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2016)

--> Riant


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2016)

--> Tannerie


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2016)

--> maroquinerie


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2016)

--> Marin


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2016)

-----> Martien


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2016)

--> Trimardeur


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2016)

--> Armurier


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2016)

----> Marivaudage


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2016)

--> Dragueur


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2016)

--> Garde


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2016)

--> algarade


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2016)

--> Régalade


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2016)

Galérien


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2016)

--> Relégation


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2016)

--> onagre


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2016)

--> Orange


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2016)

--> Agronome


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2016)

--> Organe


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2016)

--> Argon


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2016)

--> Organdi


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2016)

--> Gironde


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2016)

--> dragonne


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2016)

--> Gardon


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2016)

--> androgyne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2016)

Gynécologue


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2016)

--> Écolos


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2016)

--> Coléoptères


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2016)

Hélicoptères


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2016)

--> Hélicolo

--> Philo


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2016)

--> Ophtalmie


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2016)

--> Hôpital


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2016)

Philanthropie


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2016)

--> hanté


----------



## aurique (31 Mai 2016)

--> Dechanté


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2016)

--> Ténacité


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2016)

--> Crainte


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2016)

--> Caténaire


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2016)

--> pantographe


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2016)

-----> Pornographe


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2016)

--> Grogne


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2016)

----> Charogne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2016)

Branchage


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2016)

----> Chantage


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2016)

--> Tache


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2016)

--> Etain


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2016)

--> Éramine


----------



## momo-fr (1 Juin 2016)

---> Étamine


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2016)

Heureusement que *momo* a corrigé mon _lapsus calami_  !

--> Intimidée


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2016)

--> Humidité Quel sale temps !


----------



## momo-fr (1 Juin 2016)

--> Humidification


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2016)

--> Fanion


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2016)

--> Fanfaron


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2016)

Fanfaroni ? i ?

--> Offrande


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2016)

--> farandole


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2016)

--> arantelle


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2016)

Le « fanfaron » avait besoin qu'on lui mette les points sur les « i », en effet

--> Chanterelle


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2016)

----> Chansonnier


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2016)

--> Chorizo


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2016)

--> Horizon


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2016)

--> arizonien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2016)

amazonienne


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2016)

--> Miniaturisée


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2016)

--> Naturisme


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2016)

--> Voyeurisme


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2016)

--> Tourisme


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2016)

--> Rarissime


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2016)

--> Méhari


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2016)

--> cahier


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2016)

--> Cachottier


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2016)

--> Chiotte


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2016)

--> chipolata


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2016)

--> Polenta


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2016)

--> pancetta


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2016)

-----> Pancréas


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

--> Crépines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2016)

Procrastiner


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juin 2016)

-----> Pariétale


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

--> Latérale


----------



## boninmi (3 Juin 2016)

--> Quadrilatère


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

--> Adultère


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2016)

--> Au-delà


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

--> Aduler


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2016)

--> Larder


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2016)

--> pillarde


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

--> Drille


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2016)

--> Joyeux


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

*loustic* : tu as confondu « jeu des 5 lettres » et « jeu sans fin »

--> Giboyeux


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2016)

--> Boyaux sans fin


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2016)

--> Biscoteaux


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2016)

--> Colossaux


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2016)

--> costauds


----------



## boninmi (4 Juin 2016)

--> Costard


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2016)

--> Tocard


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2016)

--> Pochard


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2016)

--> Chapardeur


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2016)

--> crapaud


----------



## boninmi (4 Juin 2016)

--> Crapahuter


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2016)

--> Chahuter


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2016)

--> Chouchouter


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2016)

--> Choucroute


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

--> Cruche


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

-----> Truche


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

--> Autruche


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2016)

--> Autre


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

--> Rature


----------



## boninmi (5 Juin 2016)

--> Créature


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

--> Centaure


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2016)

--> Stature


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

-----> Centurions


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

--> Ceinturons


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2016)

------>  Jurons


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2016)

--> Injures


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2016)

--------> Jurisprudence


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2016)

--> Purjus

--> Cuistre


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

--> Curiste


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2016)

--> Croûte


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

--> Congrûment


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2016)

--> Anticonstitutionnellement


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2016)

--> Continuer


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

--> Continence


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2016)

--> Incontinence


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2016)

--> inconsistance


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2016)

--> DIstance


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2016)

--> désintérêt


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Destinée


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Intestin


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Sentine


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Intense


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Sensationnel


----------



## boninmi (7 Juin 2016)

--> Ration


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Raton


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Carton


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Abricot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2016)

Bourricot


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2016)

--> Boutoir


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Butor


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Trouble


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Broutille


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Biroute


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2016)

--> tourbière


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Turbotière


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Abruti


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Turbinage


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Jardinage


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2016)

--> jerrican


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

--> Carie


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

--> Craie


----------



## boninmi (8 Juin 2016)

--> Icare


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2016)

--> Acier


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2016)

--> Caissier


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2016)

--> Crasse


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2016)

--> caresse


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2016)

--> Sarcle


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2016)

--> Raclée


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2016)

--> clarté


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2016)

--> Réalité


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2016)

--> Littéral


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2016)

--> Clipart


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2016)

--> tropical


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2016)

--> Poitrail


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2016)

--> vitriol


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2016)

--> Traviole


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2016)

--> Travolta

--> Vérole


----------



## boninmi (9 Juin 2016)

--> Revolver


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2016)

--> Vélomoteur


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2016)

--> Trémolo


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2016)

--> Rémouleur


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2016)

--> Moulure


----------



## boninmi (9 Juin 2016)

--> Doublure


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2016)

Musculature

--> Bredouille


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2016)

--> Luire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2016)

--> Silure


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2016)

--> Liseur


----------



## momo-fr (9 Juin 2016)

-----> Polisseur


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2016)

--> ripoliné


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

--> Prolixe


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2016)

--> pliocène


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

--> Coléoptère


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2016)

--> coprophile


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2016)

--> Philosophe


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

--> Logogriphe


----------



## boninmi (10 Juin 2016)

--> Géographie


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2016)

--> Grappe


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

--> Épargne


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2016)

--> Engranger


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

--> Engrenage


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2016)

--> agrégation


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

--> Tragédie


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2016)

--> Virage


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2016)

--> Aigre


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

--> Giratoire


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2016)

--> orgiaque


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

--> Orichalque


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2016)

--> antiquité


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

--> Équitation


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2016)

--> centurion


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2016)

--> Enceinte


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2016)

--> ténacité


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2016)

--> Cantine


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

--> Catin


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

--> Incitation


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2016)

--> Antitout


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2016)

--> aoûtien


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

--> Ragoûtante


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2016)

--> Trougnouflou mais ce n'est peut-être pas dans le dico

--> Trogne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2016)

Montagnarde


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

--> Gendarme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2016)

Mandragore


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

--> Orange


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

--> Orang-outang


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

--> Outrage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2016)

Gastro-entérologue


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

--> Horloge


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

--> Orologie


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2016)

--> gloriole


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

--> Grille


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2016)

--> Gorille


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

--> Rigole


----------



## boninmi (11 Juin 2016)

--> Griotte


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2016)

--> Grignote


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2016)

Gourgandine


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2016)

--> Grognasse


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2016)

--> charogne


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2016)

--> Hargne


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2016)

--> Areng


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2016)

--> Geignard


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2016)

--> Radin


----------



## boninmi (12 Juin 2016)

--> Nadir


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2016)

--> Dinatoire


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2016)

--> Ration


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2016)

--> Naître


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2016)

--> maïeuticien


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2016)

--> Socratique


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2016)

--> rationnel


----------



## boninmi (13 Juin 2016)

da capo a dit:


> --> rationnel


Ce jeu tourne un peu en rond, non ?
Comme on dit en informatique, c'est un programme qui boucle ... 

--> Orlando


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2016)

--> Rôdant


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2016)

--> Détrôna


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2016)

--> Nôtre


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2016)

--> Patenôtre


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2016)

--> Pater


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2016)

--> Trépane


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2016)

--> Trépas


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2016)

---> Pastrami


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2016)

--> Parmi


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2016)

--> Imparti


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2016)

---> Impérialement


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2016)

--> Paire


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2016)

--> Praire


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2016)

--> Prairie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2016)

--> Peindrai


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2016)

--> Priapisme


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2016)

--> Parties


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2016)

--> Putains


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2016)

--> Tapins


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2016)

--> apprentissage


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2016)

--> Ratage


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2016)

--> intransigeance


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2016)

--> Tennis


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2016)

--> Stationnement


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2016)

--> Potager


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2016)

J'ai pataugé dans le potager, et pour suivre le stationnement :

--> Mention


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2016)

--> Nomination


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2016)

--> minution


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2016)

--> Commutation


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2016)

--> insoumission


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2016)

--> Mousson


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2016)

--> Insomniaque


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2016)

--> Maniaque


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2016)

--> Manque


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2016)

--> Quantité


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2016)

--> Étiquette


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2016)

--> piquette


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2016)

--> Quéquette


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2016)

le mot de *jura* n'a repris que 4 lettres...

--> Déchiquetterai


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2016)

--> triticale


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2016)

--> Terricole


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2016)

--> trichogramme


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2016)

--> Maigrichon


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2016)

--> Nichon


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2016)

--> conchier


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2016)

--> Riche


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2016)

--> Chierie


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2016)

--> Triche


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2016)

--> Fortiche


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2016)

--> triforium


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2016)

-----> Forum


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2016)

--> fumoir


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

--> Étouffoir


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2016)

--> Furet


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2016)

--> truffe


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

--> Touffeur


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2016)

--> Foutre


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

--> Foudre


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

--> Fondeur


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

--> Enduro


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2016)

--> Doudoune


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

--> Doudou


----------



## boninmi (19 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Doudou


Ouais, il n'y a que trois lettres dans Doudou 
Ou alors je n'ai rien compris à la règle ...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Ouais, il n'y a que trois lettres dans Doudou
> Ou alors je n'ai rien compris à la règle ...



C'est pas cela la règle ?
http://forums.macg.co/threads/le-jeu-des-5-lettres.1238118/


----------



## boninmi (19 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas cela la règle ?
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/le-jeu-des-5-lettres.1238118/


La règle manque de précision ... Cinq lettres distinctes ou pas ?


----------



## boninmi (19 Juin 2016)

--> Ouagadougou


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

--> Gouda


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

--> Dégoutta


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

--> Gadoue


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

--> Godelureau


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

--> Gueulard


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

--> Drague


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2016)

--> Braguette


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2016)

--> branlette


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

--> Bander


----------



## boninmi (20 Juin 2016)

--> Brader


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2016)

--> Bavarder


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

--> Baver


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2016)

--> verbiage


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2016)

--> Vertige


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

--> Givre


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2016)

--> Vierge


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2016)

--> grivoise


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

--> Graveleuse


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2016)

--> Laveuse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

--> Frigide


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2016)

--> dirigiste


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2016)

--> Simagrée


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2016)

--> mégères


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2016)

--> Germe


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2016)

5 lettres distinctes ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2016)

--> Réglementaires


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2016)

--> Menteur


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Germe





loustic a dit:


> 5 lettres distinctes ?


Chacun sa règle ...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2016)

--> Énumérateur


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2016)

--> Dénominateur


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2016)

--> Minaudière


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2016)

--> Douairière


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2016)

--> Vertugadin


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2016)

--> Grenade


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2016)

--> Grade


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2016)

--> gourgandine


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

--> Gandin


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2016)

--> androgyne


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

--> Dragon


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2016)

--> Gardon


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

--> Rigodon


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2016)

--> Ragondin


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2016)

--> grognasse



oui, je sais, c'est un peu lourd, mais j'ai choisi un thème pour la semaine ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

--> Gargotières


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2016)

--> Pissotière


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

--> Tripoter


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2016)

--> Poire


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2016)

--> porcine


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

--> Accroupie


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2016)

--> Croupion


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2016)

--> copulation


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2016)

--> Putain


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2016)

--> Tapin


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2016)

--> Patin


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2016)

--> Tapinois


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2016)

--> Dépoitraillées


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2016)

--> Tripotées


----------



## boninmi (23 Juin 2016)

--> Tripot


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2016)

--> Tropical


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2016)

--> paillardes


----------



## boninmi (23 Juin 2016)

--> Paillasson


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2016)

--> Mollasson


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2016)

--> Colimaçon


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2016)

--> chlamydiose


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2016)

--> Amygdale


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

--> Mygale


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2016)

--> polygame


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

je me suis interdit le « y » (facile, eh ! con...)

--> Lipogramme


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2016)

--> Poilant   Hi! Hi!


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

--> Désopilant


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2016)

--> Pilosité


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

--> Hoplites ils avaient le casque à poil (mais pas de pilum)


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2016)

--> phalanges


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2016)

--> Phtalènes


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

--> Naphtaline


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2016)

--> Épitaphe


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

--> Nécrophage


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2016)

--> Anthropophage


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2016)

--> mort-vivant


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2016)

--> Vivisection


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

--> Éviscération


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2016)

--> incarné


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2016)

--> Cinéma


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2016)

--> Machiné


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2016)

--> Minable


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2016)

--> Inimitable


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2016)

--> banalité


----------



## boninmi (27 Juin 2016)

--> Analité


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2016)

--> Natalité


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2016)

--> insémination


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2016)

--> Artificielle

--> Minaret


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2016)

--> Tintamarre


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2016)

--> tintinnabuler


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2016)

--> Clarines


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2016)

--> sourdine


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2016)

--> Lourdingue


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2016)

--> Gourde


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2016)

--> butorde


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

--> Tordue


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2016)

--> douteuse


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

--> Séductrice


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2016)

--> Calculatrice


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

--> Claque


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2016)

--> Cloaque


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

--> Loque


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2016)

--> Colique


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

--> Colchique


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> --> Colchique


... dans les prés. Euh, non, je sors ...


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2016)

--> Loufoque


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2016)

--> Foutriquet


----------



## boninmi (30 Juin 2016)

--> Trique


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2016)

--> Piquet


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2016)

--> Quiquette


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2016)

--> bilboquet


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2016)

--> Quolibet


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2016)

--> liquorice


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2016)

--> Locutrice


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2016)

--> Culottée


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2016)

--> Louche


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2016)

--> Chevelue


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2016)

--> Greluche


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2016)

-->  Grincheuse


----------



## Runjulia (1 Juillet 2016)

= singer


----------



## boninmi (1 Juillet 2016)

--> Ginseng


----------



## Runjulia (1 Juillet 2016)

joli !

= seigneur.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2016)

--> Inguérissable


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2016)

--> mélancolique


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2016)

--> Comique


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2016)

--> Moqueur


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2016)

--> Moucher


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2016)

--> escarmouche


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Scaramouche


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2016)

--> amouraché


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Bourrache


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Broute


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Brouette


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Farigoulette


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Iglou envoyé de mon


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Logique !


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2016)

--> syllogisme


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2016)

--> Homologie


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2016)

--> Logomachie


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2016)

--> débagouler


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2016)

--> Blagueur


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2016)

--> goguenard


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2016)

--> Narquois


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2016)

--> Pourquoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2016)

--> Bourrique


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2016)

--> Sinoque


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2016)

--> Niquedouilles


----------



## FlnY (6 Juillet 2016)

-->Quinconces


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2016)

--> Coquines


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2016)

--> Noces


----------



## FlnY (6 Juillet 2016)

-->Enoncées


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Conçues


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Suçon


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Soupçon


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Poupons


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Populations


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Poilu


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Pouilleux


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2016)

--> Pileux


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Expulsif


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Explosif


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Siffloter


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Siroter


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Terroirs


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Sorte


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Rostre


----------



## FlnY (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Sortilège


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Trolls


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2016)

--> Corpulents


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2016)

--> crépus


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

--> Prépuces


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2016)

--> Crêpus


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

--> Suprême


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2016)

--> parfumées


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

--> Maturité


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2016)

--> Fruité


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Trafiqué


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Friqué


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Téléférique


----------



## FlnY (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Fébrilité


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Ébriété


----------



## FlnY (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Breveté


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Invertébré


----------



## FlnY (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Vénéré


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2016)

@*FinY* : il y a une règle implicite voulant qu'on doit reprendre pas moins de 5 lettres différentes du mot précédent

--> Révérenciel


----------



## FlnY (11 Juillet 2016)

@macomaniac : Désolé j'étais resté sur cette règle 


thierry37 a dit:


> Vous connaissez la règle :
> un mot est proposé, le joueur suivant doit trouver un mot reprenant au minimum 5 lettres du précédent.



-->Vérifications


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2016)

Tout est venu de *boninmi* qui a voulu visser dans cette ☞*page 476*☜ (19 Juin 2016) parce qu'il trouvait le jeu trop facile 






--> Fiévreuse


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Furie


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2016)

--> Griffure


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2016)

--> Figure


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2016)

--> Frigorifique


----------



## FlnY (12 Juillet 2016)

-->Algorithmique


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2016)

--> Rythme


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2016)

--> Thyrse


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2016)

--> Thyroïde


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2016)

--> Héroïque


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2016)

--> Quiche


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2016)

--> Chique


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2016)

--> Colchique


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2016)

--> Colique


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2016)

--> Bucolique


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2016)

--> Licou


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2016)

--> Ciboule


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2016)

--> Boucle


----------



## FlnY (14 Juillet 2016)

--> Eclabousser


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2016)

--> Blouse


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2016)

--> Bouse


----------



## FlnY (14 Juillet 2016)

--> Éblouies


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Éberluées


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2016)

--> ébrouées


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Bourbe


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Brouette


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Brute espèce de


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Turbulent


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Hurluberlue


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Berlue


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Brûlé


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2016)

--> lubrifiée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2016)

Emberlificoté


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Bricolée


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2016)

--> Horrible


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Brouillée


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Bicolore


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2016)

--> colibri


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Brocoli


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Bricolo


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Colombier


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Palombe   d'un doute


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Plombée


----------



## FlnY (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Molécule


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2016)

--> Coulée


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2016)

--> Clouée


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2016)

--> occulte


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2016)

--> Culte


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2016)

--> culotté


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2016)

--> Électrocuté


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2016)

--> Crotté


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2016)

--> Carotté


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2016)

--> garrotté


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2016)

--> Gargote


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2016)

--> Margoton


----------



## FlnY (18 Juillet 2016)

-->Proton


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2016)

--> Portion


----------



## boninmi (18 Juillet 2016)

--> Potiron


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2016)

@ FlnY 5 lettres différentes

--> Poivrot


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2016)

--> Tripot


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Portier


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Pochetron


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Tronche


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Torchon


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Cruchon


----------



## FlnY (19 Juillet 2016)

-->Ronchon


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Chronique


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Chique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2016)

--> Quichotte


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Fétiche


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Archifaite


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Crachat


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Trachée


----------



## boninmi (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Tranchée


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2016)

--> anicroche


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Haricot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2016)

Charcutier


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2016)

--> châtier


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Blanchâtre


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2016)

--> Noirâtre


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Ironiste


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2016)

--> histrion


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Sournois


----------



## boninmi (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Souris


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Roussi


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2016)

--> oursin


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Urinoirs


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Souris


----------



## boninmi (21 Juillet 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> --> Souris





loustic a dit:


> --> Souris



Voilà qui sent le ...



macomaniac a dit:


> --> Roussi


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Sardoniques


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2016)

Il y a souris et souris

--> Radoter


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Ptéranodon


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2016)

--> paternoster


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Pathos


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

--> Hospitalier


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2016)

--> thermomètre


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Hermétique


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Therme


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2016)

Il faut avoir mettre un « therme » à une cure 

--> Rachitisme


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Pistache


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Chistera


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2016)

--> tennisman


----------



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Numismate


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Maniaque


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Nique


----------



## boninmi (22 Juillet 2016)

--> Quine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2016)

Martiniquaise


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Trique


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Tourniquet


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2016)

--> quinine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Enquiquine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2016)

Quinquagénaire


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Vulgaire


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Glavioteur


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Crachoteux


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2016)

--> exhorta


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2016)

Arithmétique


----------



## boninmi (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Algorithmique


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Rigole


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Grole ou grolle


----------



## boninmi (23 Juillet 2016)

--> Girolle


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2016)

--> Gorille


----------



## da capo (24 Juillet 2016)

--> gouaille


----------



## boninmi (24 Juillet 2016)

--> Rocaille


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2016)

--> Racaille


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2016)

--> Peccadille


----------



## boninmi (24 Juillet 2016)

--> Pédale


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2016)

Dilapider


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2016)

--> Pillarde


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2016)

--> Paillarde


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Ripaille


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Pirate


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Rapine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2016)

Perpendiculaire


----------



## boninmi (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Pendulaire


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2016)

--> lapidaire


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Rapide


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Raide


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Tirade


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2016)

--> Diarrhée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2016)

--> Radiée


----------



## da capo (26 Juillet 2016)

--> divaguer


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2016)

--> Nigaude


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2016)

--> Guindée


----------



## da capo (26 Juillet 2016)

--> indigent


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Diligent


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Gardien


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2016)

--> jardinage


----------



## boninmi (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Badinage


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Bandit


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2016)

--> tribulations


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Trilobites


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2016)

-->trios


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Siroteurs


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Tripoteur


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Ventripotent


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Tripe


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Pitre


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2016)

--> Répétition c'est vrai


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2016)

--> Trépidant


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2016)

--> potron-minet


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2016)

--> Matinale


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2016)

--> Tartine


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2016)

--> Inertie


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2016)

--> intérim


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2016)

--> Minet


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2016)

-->étamine


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2016)

--> Matin


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2016)

--> Tintamarre


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2016)

--> trimaran


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2016)

--> Marin


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2016)

--> Mirobolant


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2016)

--> Mariol


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2016)

--> anormal


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2016)

--> Moral


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2016)

--> Hormonal


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2016)

--> Harmonie


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2016)

--> animosité


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2016)

--> Aménité


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2016)

--> amabilité


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2016)

--> Imbécilité


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2016)

-- Débilité


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2016)

--> Brutalité


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2016)

--> libertarisme


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2016)

--> Bières


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2016)

--> Biberonnées


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2016)

--> nibards


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2016)

--> Ribauds


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2016)

--> Radis


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2016)

--> Radins


----------



## momo-fr (31 Juillet 2016)

----> Intradermoréaction


----------



## da capo (31 Juillet 2016)

--> création


----------



## boninmi (31 Juillet 2016)

--> Accrétion


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2016)

--> Crainte


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2016)

--> Ricanante


----------



## da capo (31 Juillet 2016)

--> canari


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2016)

Cantinière


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2016)

--> Catin


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2016)

--> Urticant


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2016)

--> Cautérisent


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2016)

--> astérisque


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

--> Étiquetterais


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2016)

--> Bourrique


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

--> Ribouldingue


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2016)

--> Cradingue


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

--> Gredin


----------



## asayah (1 Août 2016)

--> Ingénieur


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2016)

--> intrigue


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2016)

--> Araignée


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

--> Filandière


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2016)

--> enfilade


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

--> Affiliée


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2016)

--> falaise


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2016)

--> Faille


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

--> Cafouille


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2016)

--> Fécal


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

--> Faculté


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2016)

--> occulté


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

--> Culotté


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2016)

--> clouté


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2016)

--> Cagoulé


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2016)

--> glaucome


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

--> Colmate


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2016)

--> Tomate


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2016)

--> estomac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

--> Mastoc


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2016)

--> comateux


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

--> Exténuation


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2016)

--> Ruineux


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

--> Extorsion


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2016)

--> Honteux


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

--> Exsudation


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2016)

--> Poisseux


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

--> Époisses


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2016)

--> hospices (de beaune)


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2016)

--> Pièces de vin


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

On taille en pièces des...

--> Croupières


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2016)

--> percolateur


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2016)

--> Pécore


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2016)

--> précoce


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2016)

--> Préoccuper


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2016)

--> Uppercut


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2016)

Cupertino

--> Croupeton


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2016)

--> pectoral


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2016)

--> Spectre


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2016)

--> Respect


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2016)

--> précepte


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2016)

--> Crépiter


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2016)

--> Pyrotechnie


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2016)

--> Artifice


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2016)

--> Triche


----------



## da capo (5 Août 2016)

--> ictère


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2016)

--> Médicastre


----------



## da capo (5 Août 2016)

--> praticien


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2016)

--> Gériatre


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2016)

--> Grabataire


----------



## da capo (5 Août 2016)

--> nonagénaire


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2016)

--> Encombrante


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2016)

--> Courbature


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2016)

--> Biture


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2016)

--> Turbide


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2016)

--> Morbide


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2016)

--> Brimade


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2016)

--> Abimé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2016)

--> Rédimable


----------



## da capo (6 Août 2016)

--> inexcusable


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2016)

--> Bilieux


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2016)

--> Libidineux


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2016)

--> bilurine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2016)

--> Bleuir


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2016)

--> Fleurir


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2016)

--> Frileux


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2016)

--> Affreux


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2016)

--> farfelu


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2016)

--> Fanfreluche


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2016)

--> Flanc


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2016)

--> Lance-flammes


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2016)

--> Limace


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2016)

--> Grimace


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2016)

--> simagrée


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2016)

--> Greffiers


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2016)

--> griffures


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2016)

--> Furie


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2016)

--> Turfiste


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2016)

--> fistule


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2016)

--> Furtifs


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2016)

--> sourit


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2016)

--> Sardonique


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2016)

--> Sonde


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2016)

--> Drones


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2016)

--> nordiste


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2016)

--> Roide


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2016)

--> Torride


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2016)

--> Dortoir


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2016)

--> stéroïde


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2016)

--> Testostérone


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2016)

--> Trône


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

--> Entrepôt


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2016)

--> ponette


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2016)

--> Peton


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

--> Pelotons


----------



## da capo (12 Août 2016)

--> espadon


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2016)

--> Spadassin


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2016)

--> Soudain


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2016)

[ la vivacité des obèses est réputée ]

--> Saindoux


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2016)

--> Sans-le-soux Iguanodon


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2016)

--> Odontologie


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2016)

--> Glouton


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2016)

--> Déglutition


----------



## boninmi (12 Août 2016)

--> Gluten


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2016)

--> Engoulevent


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2016)

--> Vogue


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2016)

--> Gouvernail


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2016)

--> Dragueur


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2016)

--> Dirigeable


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2016)

--> Rigide


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2016)

--> Dirigiste


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2016)

--> Registre


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2016)

--> Magister


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2016)

--> Grammaire


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2016)

--> Maire


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

--> Marieur


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2016)

--> saumure


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2016)

--> Minéraux


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

--> Aluminium


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2016)

--> Actinium


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

--> Acrimonie


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2016)

--> Gémonies


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2016)

--> Morigènes


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2016)

--> gomina


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2016)

--> Raminagrobis


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2016)

--> Bisounours


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2016)

--> Bouffissure


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2016)

--> Flétrissure


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2016)

--> Suries


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2016)

--> Vomissures


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2016)

--> Morves


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2016)

--> maories


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2016)

--> Mariole


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2016)

--> Maritorne


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2016)

--> érotomanie


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2016)

--> Métronome


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2016)

--> Métro


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2016)

--> Remonté


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2016)

--> Sermon


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2016)

--> Normes


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2016)

--> Bornes


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2016)

--> Robinets


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2016)

--> trombine


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2016)

--> Biroute


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2016)

--> Brioche


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2016)

--> Ribote


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2016)

--> Boite


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2016)

--> Bottine


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2016)

--> Bonite


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2016)

--> Thonier


----------



## boninmi (17 Août 2016)

--> Ebonite

(j'ai un coup de retard, mais c'est encore valable )


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2016)

--> Ostensible


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2016)

--> Sténo


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2016)

--> Noétiques


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2016)

--> Aristote


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2016)

--> Stagirite


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2016)

--> Métaphysiques


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2016)

--> Questions


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2016)

--> Scolastique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2016)

--> Quodlibétique


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2016)

--> Disputatio


----------



## boninmi (19 Août 2016)

--> Putain 

(Putain con, comme on dit dans le Gard )


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2016)

--> Computation


----------



## milooz (19 Août 2016)

--> salutation


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2016)

--> Saint Thomas d'Aquin


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2016)

--> Causation


----------



## boninmi (19 Août 2016)

--> Accusation


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2016)

--> Sanction


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2016)

--> Raison


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2016)

--> Racines


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2016)

--> incise


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2016)

--> Cousine


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2016)

--> suçon


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2016)

--> Insoupçonné


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2016)

--> Poinçon


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2016)

--> croupion


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2016)

--> porcin


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2016)

--> crépinette


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2016)

--> Épinette


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2016)

--> Pianoter


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2016)

--> Tapoter


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2016)

--> Peloter


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2016)

--> Tripoter


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2016)

--> Tropicale


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2016)

--> Citron


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2016)

Confiturier


----------



## momo-fr (21 Août 2016)

-----> Fascination


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2016)

--> confis


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2016)

--> Fiston


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2016)

--> Pistonné


----------



## boninmi (21 Août 2016)

--> Satisfaction


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2016)

--> pâtisson


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2016)

--> Patin


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2016)

--> Putain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2016)

Putréfaction


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2016)

--> Parfait


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2016)

--> Rafistolé


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2016)

--> Bricolé


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2016)

--> Ripoliné


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2016)

--> peinturluré


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2016)

--> Rupin


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2016)

-----> Putréfaction


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2016)

--> Odoriférant


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2016)

--> Fructidor


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2016)

--> Froidure


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2016)

--> baudroie


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2016)

--> Roideur


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2016)

--> Rodeur


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2016)

> Quadripôle


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2016)

--> parodique


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2016)

--> Parole


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2016)

--> Prolixe


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2016)

--> Préfixe


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2016)

--> apraxie


----------



## momo-fr (23 Août 2016)

----> Chiropraxie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2016)

--> Approximatif


----------



## momo-fr (23 Août 2016)

------> Praxéologie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2016)

--> Épouiller


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2016)

--> dépolluer


----------



## momo-fr (24 Août 2016)

------> Démantibuler


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

--> Patibulaire


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2016)

--> Pillard


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

--> Grappille


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2016)

--> orpailleur


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2016)

--> Paillard


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

--> Dépravation


----------



## momo-fr (24 Août 2016)

----> Vampirisation


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

--> Siroteur


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2016)

--> touriste


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2016)

--> Détour


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2016)

--> Routard


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2016)

--> Motard


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2016)

--> Dromadaire


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2016)

--> Hebd(r)omadaire


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2016)

--> harmonie


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2016)

--> Charme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2016)

Machinerie


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2016)

--> Marche


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2016)

--> romanichel


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2016)

--> Itinérante


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2016)

--> Trainée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2016)

--> Tapineuse


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2016)

--> putain


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2016)

--> Péripatéticienne


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2016)

Au Lycée, l'enseignement d'Aristote en rendait plus d'une...

--> Respecteuse


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2016)

--> Tripoteuse


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

--> Poires


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2016)

--> Foires


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

--> Frites


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2016)

--> Tripes


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

--> Piètres


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2016)

--> Pitre


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

--> Pirouette


----------



## momo-fr (27 Août 2016)

------> Moulinette


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

--> Girouettte


----------



## momo-fr (27 Août 2016)

-----> Grignotage


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2016)

--> Gnognote


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2016)

--> Torgniole


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2016)

--> berlingot


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2016)

--> Gnole


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2016)

--> élongation


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2016)

--> Nougat


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2016)

--> gluant


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2016)

--> Dégoulinant


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2016)

--> orageux


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2016)

--> Grondeur


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2016)

--> Tornade


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

--> Dragon


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2016)

--> grondin


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2016)

--> Girondin


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

-----------------> Giron


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2016)

--> Groin


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

--> Ragondin


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

----> Paragon


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2016)

--> Paratonnerre


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

--> Caparaçonné


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2016)

--> chaperonner


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2016)

--> Écharpe


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

-------> Chapellerie


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2016)

--> Chape


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

--> Cache-poussière


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

------> Pachtounes


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2016)

--> acouphènes


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

--> Phénomènes


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2016)

--> siphonnées


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2016)

--> Smartphone


----------



## boninmi (30 Août 2016)

--> Sarrussophone


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

------> Mégaphone


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

--> Gaffophone


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

------> Arabophone


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2016)

--> agoraphobe


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2016)

--> Phobophobe


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2016)

--> photophore


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

----> Photoscope


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

--> Trombinoscope


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

-----> Strabisme


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2016)

--> Nibards


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

--> Raidissement


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2016)

--> Voluptueusement


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

-------> Ventripotent


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

--> Porcin


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2016)

--> crépine


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

--> Picrate


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2016)

--> apéritif


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

--> Préface


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2016)

--> Frappé


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

--> Préférable


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2016)

--> érable


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2016)

-----> Rabelaisien


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2016)

--> Balais


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

--> Bilans


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2016)

--> Biplan


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

Plan-bis

--> Biplace


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2016)

--> Place


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

--> Capable


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2016)

--> cabale


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

--> Bascule


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2016)

--> Sceau


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2016)

--> causalité


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

--> Accusatif


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2016)

------> Supplications


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Souple


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Couple


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Copule


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Plouc


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Clopineux


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2016)

----> Chaleureux


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Valeur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Élévateur


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Révélateur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Délateur


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Indicateur


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2016)

-----> Prévaricateur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Crapule


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Recéleur


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Couleur


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2016)

----> Chaleureux


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

--> Luxure


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2016)

--> exulter


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Sexualité


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Textualité


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Miteux


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2016)

-----> Calamiteux


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Calumet


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Allumette


----------



## litobar71 (2 Septembre 2016)

→ Miette


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> → Miette


Jeu des 5 lettres... différentes.


----------



## litobar71 (2 Septembre 2016)

Merci, de ce pas je m'informe et rétorquerais en regard de la 'législation'.

Au plaisir.

Miette


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

C'est *boninmi* qui a argué naguère que reprendre 5 lettres non différentes était trop facile ...

--> Musellement


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Meules


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Semoule


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2016)

-----> Mousseline


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

--> Porcelaine


----------



## litobar71 (2 Septembre 2016)

j'ai ce post là.



thierry37 a dit:


> Vous connaissez la règle :
> un mot est proposé, le joueur suivant doit trouver un mot reprenant au minimum 5 lettres du précédent.



N'étant pas trop 'fute-fute' explique-moi stp.


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2016)

Regarde le post #10280


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

*litobar*

Le « durcissement » de la règle remonte à la page ☞*476*☜ (Juin 2016) de ce fil (messages #9515 > #9518) : *boninmi* trouvait que c'était un peu trop facile de reprendre plusieurs lettres identiques dès lors que présentes dans le mot précédent > à partir de là, la nouvelle acception est entrée tacitement en vigueur.

[Il y a même une « super-acception » (qui n'a pas valeur de règle) pratiquée régulièrement par *da capo* par exemple : celle de la « relation sémantique » du mot suivant avec le mot précédent : exemple porcin > crépine ou meules > semoule]

=> bref : tout ça, c'est des ré-interprétations entre habitués de la règle inaugurale...


----------



## litobar71 (2 Septembre 2016)

&   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   je vous ai compris , ferai gaffe (au mieux possible) à l'avenir.

Bises de miette en attendant.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

Éléphant, méfie-toi des miettes ! dit la mère de la porcelaine : la

--> Prudence


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2016)

--> contraception


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> je vous ai compris , ferai gaffe (au mieux possible) à l'avenir.
> 
> Bises de miette en attendant.


De plus on poste les verbes à l'infinitif, sinon bonjour la jugaison... con !


----------



## litobar71 (3 Septembre 2016)

je peux  → *participer* alors!


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

----> Procrastination


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Poiroter


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

-----> Éructation


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Cérumen


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

----> Chérubin


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Rubicond


----------



## litobar71 (3 Septembre 2016)

→ parcourir


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

-----> Parcimonieusement


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Crematorium


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Moratoire


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

------> Matriarcale


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Institutrice


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Ruine


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Bruine


----------



## litobar71 (3 Septembre 2016)

→ destruction


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2016)

--> Déstructuration


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Raturés


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ surchargé


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Surgé


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ surgelé


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Merlus


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

➞ garde-chiourmes


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2016)

--> geôliers


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ gardiens


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Ringard


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ acrimonieux


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Matrimonial


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Matinal


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ célibataire


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Libertin


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> → célibataire


Et le #10320 ?

--> Berline


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

En voiture _Simone_ !

--> Lutiner


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2016)

--> flirter


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Et le #10320 ?


Pas assez véloce.. ..


→ sustentation


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Batifoler


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ galantiser


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Rigolote


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ louloute


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

_Toujours pas tout compris le vois…_
--------> Roulottier


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Écornifleur


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ larcin


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Criminaliste


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ cambriolage


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Bricole


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ broquille


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Broutille


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ morbleu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2016)

Ombrelle


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Bordel


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Rondelette


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

→ replète


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

5 lettres différentes ?


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> 5 lettres différentes ?



r e l e t     ne va pas!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

--> Laideron


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> 5 lettres différentes ?



explique, merci. Chuis neuf.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

*Rondelette* : 7 lettres différentes = r o n d e l t

*Replète* : 5 lettres différentes = r e p l t ne reprenant que 4 lettres différentes du mot précédent : *r* *e* p *l* *t*


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2016)

merci,

donc chaque e (éeèê etc..) n'est qu'une lettre "e"
lettre compte simple


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

_Woui… ex. Laideron :_
-----------------> Rondelles


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Donzelles


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2016)

--> zonards


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ drones


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2016)

--> aérodromes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Servocommande


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

-------> Kommandantur


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Soldatesque


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Statuquo


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> --> Statuquo


C'est en deux mots ...


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

Statuquo Un dictionnaire parmi d'autres


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2016)

--> stochastique


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Élastique


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Quais


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

elle astiquait à l'...

--> Encaustique


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ astiquage


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2016)

--> autoérotisme


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Statuquo Un dictionnaire parmi d'autres


Ah ... on n'arrête pas le progrès 

--> Masturbation


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Imberbes


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Bribes


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Barriques


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Sybarite


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

-----> Baryton


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ troubadour


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

------> Baroudeur


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Rouflaquettes


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

-----> Claquettes


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Jaquette


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Queutard


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ sadique


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

-------> Sporadique


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ microbes


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Fourmis


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

-----> Fourmillements


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ insectes


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

----> Insectivores


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ vélociraptors


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2016)

--> saurien


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ berriasien


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Brisant


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ tantrisme


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Transe


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Tarse


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ sanskrite


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

--> Manuscrite


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2016)

→ kryptonites


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Pyrotechnie


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2016)

--> étincelles


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2016)

→ chienlit


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Inconduite


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

-----> Introduire


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Druide


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Directeur


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2016)

→ uppercut


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

----> Répercuter


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Précaution


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2016)

--> prophylaxie


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Phylo


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Hylémorphisme


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2016)

→ périphrase


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Métaphysique


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

----> Pataphysique


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2016)

→ Quepapas


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Pantagruéliques


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2016)

--> orgiaques


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2016)

→ claquemurés


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

-----> Cramoisi


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Narquois


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2016)

→ organoleptique


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Poétique


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

--> Épique


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2016)

--> picaresque


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2016)

→ populacier


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2016)

--> Vulgaire


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2016)

--> graveleux


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2016)

→ vagueux


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

-----> Vertigineux


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

--> Vertu


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

----> Vergetures


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2016)

--> Revêtu ... de probité candide et de lin blanc


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

---> Découvertes


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2016)

→ eldorados


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2016)

--> Dragons


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

----> Démangeaisons


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2016)

--> Grattouilles


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

--> Papouilles


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2016)

→ spaghettoni


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2016)

--> Indigestes


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2016)

→ glutineux


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Glavioter


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2016)

→ taliatelle


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

----> Italiennes


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Liane


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

-----> Laminer


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Minable


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Amble


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2016)

→ semblance


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Lance


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

-----> Luminance


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Enclume


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Encalminé


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Calmé


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

----> Camisole


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2016)

--> hallucinations


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

-----> Incinération


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Torréfaction


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

------> Décoction


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2016)

--> calcination


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Autoclave


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

--> Esclave


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2016)

→ salive


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

Oh ! la belle...

--> Valise


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2016)

--> baise-en-ville


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

_Ah ben ça c'est…_
----> Vilain_ … tout plein !_


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2016)

➝ inavouable


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

_Parfaitement c'est même…_
-------> Indubitable


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ déblatérer


 


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Baratineur


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ posticheur


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2016)

-----> Tricheur


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ hypocrite


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Sycophante


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

*→ *furocoumarines


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2016)

-----> Furoncles


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ figuiers


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Becfigues


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ colombaires


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2016)

--> crémation


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2016)

----> Crématorium


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2016)

--> funérarium


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ émoustillant (zut, participe présent, est-ce bon ?) ou _*émoustiller*_.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Pétillant émoustillant adjectif


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Pliant


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Alpin


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Plaine


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Laine


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ platonisme


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Aporie


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

--> Torpille


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

→ saloperie


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2016)

--> Opprobres


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2016)

--> Ombres


----------



## litobar71 (10 Septembre 2016)

→ tourbes


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2016)

--> édimbourgeois


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2016)

--> Distillerie


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2016)

--> treilles


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2016)

-----> Oreilles


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2016)

--> soulerie


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2016)

----> Soularde


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2016)

--> Madelon viens nous servir à boire...


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2016)

--> limonade


----------



## litobar71 (10 Septembre 2016)

→ calembredaine




----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2016)

--> Tartarinade


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2016)

------> Détartrage


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2016)

--> Ragréage


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2016)

Ragréage : 2 a, 2 e, 2 g, 2 r et...

--> Rages


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2016)

Inadmissibles...

--> Égarements


----------



## litobar71 (10 Septembre 2016)

→ hectogrammes


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Logorrhées


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2016)

→ yottagrammes


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Goyave


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2016)

→ voyage


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Voisinage


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Aviné


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2016)

Riverain


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Vairon


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2016)

--> nourrain


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Purain


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2016)

→ taurine


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Truie


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2016)

→ putride


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Turpitude


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2016)

→ prurit


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2016)

--> Pourriture


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2016)

→ triturer


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Thurifère


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2016)

→ fretin


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Frein


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

---> Fahrenheit


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Chariot


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Haricot


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2016)

--> hôpital


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2016)

→ pathologie


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Pâlot


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2016)

--> encéphalopathie


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Crétin


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Tiercé iste


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Écriteau (marqué : looser)


----------



## boninmi (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Tréteau


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2016)

--> épeautre


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

----> Épaulières


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2016)

→ rapière


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Paire


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Priape


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

--> Harpie


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2016)

→ lexicographe





----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Scoliaste


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2016)

--> didascalie


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

→ cigale


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Sciage


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

→ glacis


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Glaise


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

------> Malaisie


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

---> laisse


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

Le chercheur de truffes périgourdain promène en laisse ses...

--> Laies


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Ailes


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Volatiles


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2016)

--> éthanols


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

→ acétones





----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

-----> Acouphènes


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Phénomènes


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Noumènes


----------



## boninmi (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Phonèmes


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Épiphénomènes


----------



## boninmi (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Phénoménal


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

→ _télé_phone


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2016)

--> aphonie


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Graphie


----------



## boninmi (13 Septembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> → phone





da capo a dit:


> --> aphonie


Le respect des accents ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Épigraphie


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

----> Échographie


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

→ sténodactylographie


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Loyer


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

→ déployer


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

--> Plaidoyer


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2016)

--> lapidation


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2016)

→ tartanpion


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Patronyme


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2016)

tartanpion⤵︎, → tartempion


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2016)

--> impétrant


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Créancier


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Ancien


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Cinéraire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2016)

Enraciné


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2016)

→ ancrer


 


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2016)

--> cabaner


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2016)

-----> Bananeraie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Farine


----------



## boninmi (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Marinette


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Maire


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2016)

→ palmiers


----------



## boninmi (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Palmipède
(pub pour "Le Canard Enchaîné" )


----------



## olden (14 Septembre 2016)

→ Pamplemousse


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2016)

→ ample


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Préambule


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2016)

→ sempiternellement


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Temps


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2016)

→ simplet


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

--> Primesautier


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Émeutier


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Mutiné


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Crématorium


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2016)

----> Cratère


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2016)

------> Crétinerie


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Crinière


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Racine


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Britannicus (autorisé ?)
ou
--> éradication

(je ne sais plus si les noms propres ou noms d'oeuvres sont acceptés)


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2016)

→ caution


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Contrat


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Tronc


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Tronche


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Torche


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Trochée


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2016)

→ cherté


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Charité


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2016)

→ christ


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

--> Sacristie (attention : punaises...)


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2016)

→ parasite


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> --> Britannicus (autorisé ?)
> ou
> --> éradication
> 
> (je ne sais plus si les noms propres ou noms d'oeuvres sont acceptés)



Je suis comme toi donc je ne connais pas la règle juste qques rudiments, ce qui me permet d'agrandir ma recherche pour le 'mot suivant' avec 5 lettres différentes.

Ta proposition avec *"2 mots"* à la place de *"1 mot" *me semble contradictoire avec (odette) tout le monde qui poste un mot, mais j'aurais fait comme toi pour "savoir" si Britannicus m'avait pris aux tripes.


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2016)

--> rapaces


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

→ crasse


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Récurages


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Auges


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

→ gargantuesque


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2016)

-----> Garages


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Agrès


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Arpèges


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

→ praline(s)


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Pâlir


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

→ plaire


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Plaie


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Lapider


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2016)

------> Plaider


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2016)

--> lapider


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Plagier


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2016)

--> pillage


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

→ pliage


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2016)

--> galipettes


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Pipelettes


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Simplette


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2016)

--> pépiements


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

→ temps


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Intempéries


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2016)

--> Prières


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

→ tripes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Saperlipopette !


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ Palsambleu !


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Bleusaille


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Latrines corvée de...


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ traînées


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Train arrière


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ tarin


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2016)

--> otorhinolaryngologiste


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Gargoulette


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ outre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Trouée


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ prouter


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Croûte


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2016)

--> éructer


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ scruter


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Coruscante


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2016)

--> contrastée


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Scarabée


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ brasse


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Baiser


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ râbles


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Bleuâtres (dépiautés)


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2016)

→ albâtre


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2016)

--> Batellerie


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Trimbaler


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2016)

→ coltiner


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Cacolet


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2016)

→ caleçon


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Hameçon


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Maigrichon


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Gribiche


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Bicher


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2016)

→ chibre unité de mesure allant de l’extrémité du pouce à l’extrémité du majeur d’environ cinq pouces


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2016)

Berrichon


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Bourriche


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2016)

→ lamellibranches  9 douzaines


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Ombellifères pour Suzon qui folâtre dans les prés


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2016)

→ fibrome  Suzon est passée sur le billard


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Morbide est ce *litobar*


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2016)

→ brimade en serait-ce une de la part de notre '*alchimiste*'?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Camarade ne sois pas susceptible...


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2016)

→ drame dont je ne me relèverai qu'à la saint-glinglin, le 1er novembre donc.(jurisprudence).


----------



## boninmi (18 Septembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> → drame dont je ne me relèverai qu'à la saint-glinglin, le 1er novembre donc.(jurisprudence).


Est-ce si 
--> Dramatique ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

sauf en cas de...
--> Dermatose


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2016)

Se soigne au
--> Madère


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

Houlà ! ça tangue comme à dos de...
--> Dromadaire


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2016)

--> Mordant


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Rodomontade


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2016)

--> mortadelle


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2016)

→ trapanelle


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Antiquaille


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Brocanteur


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2016)

--> posticheur


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Rouflaquettes


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2016)

--> glabres


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Labres de coléoptères


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Arbres


----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2016)

---> Arbitrages


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2016)

--> strabisme


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Crabes


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2016)

--> crustacés


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2016)

arthropodes


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Podologues


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Monologues


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2016)

→ morbleu hé non çé pas dans le Capitaine Fracasse.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

--> Vallombreuse


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2016)

J'aime ça 2 fois


----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2016)

_Tu fais iech litobar71…_
-------> Dénombrer


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Monde


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

→ émonder

cher 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
, désolé (souvenir d'enfance), je ne réitérerai pas.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Redondant


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

→ troncher


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2016)

------> Retrancher


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Chantourner


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2016)

--> emporte-pièce


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2016)

----> Paroxysme


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Cacochyme


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Moche


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

→ chrome


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Chômeur


----------



## boninmi (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Chandeleur


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

--> clandé


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Esclandre


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Glander


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

--> glaner


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Grenaille


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

--> gagner


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Narguer


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

→ je te grange


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Gérant


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

→ je te range


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Hargne


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2016)

--> Charogne


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

→ tu as la rogne


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

et pan dans la...
--> Trogne


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2016)

→ grogne


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Rognure


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

→ gourance


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

... laisse un goût ...
--> Rance


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

→ ancre  
	

		
			
		

		
	




pas celle de la seiche hein !


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2016)

--> carénage


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

→ garance


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Carnage


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Garce


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

→ grâce (surnaturelle)


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Verglacé


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Gravelle


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

→ laver


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Ravaler


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

--> larvé


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Vieillard


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Veilleur


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

--> vrille


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

attention à ce qu'elle ne parte pas en vrille, la mentule...
--> Virile


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

--> livre (libanaise)


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Versatile


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

il y a un revers de l'...
--> Avers


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Sevrage


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

--> grèves (de la faim)


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Verges


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2016)

_Pour occuper les 11000, faut-il autant de_
--> vierges


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2016)

→ cierge (pour les vierges)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Grimace


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Gamine


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

--> Maline


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2016)

--> Laine


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2016)

--> plaine


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2016)

Comme une onde qui bout dans une urne trop...
--> Pleine


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2016)

--> Lapine


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2016)

--> Pinéale


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2016)

→ clampin


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2016)

--> Lampion


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2016)

→ malpoli


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2016)

--> Ramolli


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2016)

→ clairon


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2016)

--> ocarina


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2016)

→ crainte


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2016)

--> Interloqué


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2016)

→ loutre géante


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

J'en suis sur les...
--> Rotules


----------



## litobar71 (23 Septembre 2016)

→ turlutte


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Turlutaine


----------



## litobar71 (23 Septembre 2016)

→ altératif


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Ratafia


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Trafiquant (d'où trafiqué)


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Friand


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Affriolant


----------



## litobar71 (23 Septembre 2016)

→ galant


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Antigel


----------



## litobar71 (23 Septembre 2016)

→ Hémodiafiltration


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> → Hémodiafiltration


Tu es sûr que tu l'as pas inventé, celui-là ? 

--> Filtration


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2016)

Galant 5 lettres ?

--> Foirant


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Tordant


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Odorant


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2016)

--> étourdissant


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Saturé


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Sauté


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Restauré


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2016)

--> Nourrissante


----------



## litobar71 (23 Septembre 2016)

→ transe



boninmi a dit:


> Tu es sûr que tu l'as pas inventé, celui-là ?



j'ai du lire ceci suite à une recherche sur "dialyse": _L'hémodiafiltration combine hémodialyse et hémofiltration._


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2016)

--> Abstraction


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2016)

→ bastringue de barrière, à la Boule-Noire, en plein mardi-gras.(NANA)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2016)

--> Guinguette


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2016)

--> Guigne


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2016)

--> enguirlander


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2016)

--> Glandeur


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2016)

→ lavedu


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

-----> Laudateur


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2016)

→ ladre


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2016)

--> Maladrerie


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2016)

tiens prends une → mandale bien appliquée!


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2016)

En retour > reçois l'empeinte de ma...
--> Sandale dans le bas du dos !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2016)

Pour m'en éloigner j'appuie fort sur les..
 → pédales


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2016)

En glissant une main entre les jambes de la belle
 → salope
qui se repoudre le nez sur le siège passager.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2016)

Le vent de la course  trousse la _Paulette_ autant qu'en....
--> Escarpolette


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2016)

La plus belle 
→ lopes 
ne peut donner que ce qu'elle a : son couvert trois pièces d'un côté, ses miches poilues de l'autre (Le Breton_Argot_1975).


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2016)

--> Potelées


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2016)

→ replètes


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

------> Protosystolique


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

À...
--> Proscrire


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2016)

--> paraphilies


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ prohiber


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Chibre


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ bicher


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2016)

--> rabiboché


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ bricole girl


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Colibri


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Licorne


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Cornegidouille


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→  sandiéou


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2016)

------> Délinquance


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ claquemurer


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Ergastule


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ tringler


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Gilet


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2016)

------> Glissette


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Galipettes


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ champignons farcis


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2016)

-----> Pigeons


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ singer


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Genres


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Graines


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ ignare


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Farniente


----------



## boninmi (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Farine


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ frein


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

--> Fifrelin


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2016)

→ frangine


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2016)

C'est un sacré cou...
--> Girafe


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2016)

Gaston est un sacré..
→ gaffeur


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2016)

à qui la Documentation sert de...
--> Refuge


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2016)

-----> Réfugié


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2016)

--> Guérite


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2016)

À le bon couscous..

--> gourbi


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2016)

et la garbure...
--> Bigourdane


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2016)

Étant né à Pessac je n'ai goûté qu'à la.. ..
→ bordelaise


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2016)

--> bouillie


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2016)

Ah le bon couscous à quatre lettres !


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2016)

→ biroute



loustic a dit:


> Ah le bon couscous à quatre lettres !



Oups!, confondu avec le 'jeu sans faim'!


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2016)

--> Abruti


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2016)

------> Obscurantisme


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2016)

--> mantra


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2016)

--> Charmant


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2016)

→ chtar


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2016)

--> Catcheur


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2016)

→ ratiche


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2016)

--> caries


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Cariatides


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2016)

→ ratelier


----------



## momo-fr (27 Septembre 2016)

------> Spatuler


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Saule


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Soulagement (aspirine)


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Goule en pente


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2016)

--> rougeole


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Rigoler


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2016)

--> fignoler


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Gougnafier


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Griffon


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Renfrogné


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2016)

→ grognace


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2016)

grognasse ?

--> Rogne


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2016)

--> Gargouillement


----------



## litobar71 (28 Septembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> grognasse ?


Je le trouve écrit ainsi dans les dicos d'argot, mais est-ce bien français ? Je ne le sais pas.

 → grimpant futal


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2016)

--> Intrigant


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2016)

--> Garni


----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2016)

-----> Granitique™_ (merci macomaniac)_


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2016)

espèce de...
--> Tique


----------



## litobar71 (28 Septembre 2016)

La maladie de Lyme est ..
 → multisystémique


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2016)

--> surestimé


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2016)

--> Truisme


----------



## boninmi (28 Septembre 2016)

--> Mutisme


----------



## litobar71 (28 Septembre 2016)

→ mastéguer (croûter)


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2016)

--> mastiquer


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Grimace


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

→ maigre


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2016)

--> marginale


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

→ ligne


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Géline (cette poule est canon !)


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Grelin


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Ligoter


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Gilet


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

--> légiste


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Égalité


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

Goupil ayant avalé 3 dodus

--> gallinacés

se senti fort repu.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Il leur a bouffé jusqu'aux...
--> Ligaments


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

Ysengrin, dupé par Maitre Renart, cherchait vainement à s'

→ alimenter


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2016)

... et le boeuf à devenir gros comme la

--> Grenouille


----------



## boninmi (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Nouille


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

--> niquedouille


----------



## boninmi (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Douillet


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Drouille


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Bricole


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Colère


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

--> coléoptère


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Géotrupe


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

→ putride


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

--> Turbide


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

→ bidet


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2016)

erreur


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2016)

--> diabète


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> erreur



Bonsoir p'tit 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
, explique-moi STP, merci.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2016)

Il est plaisant de constater que le « bidet », instrument d'étage de lupanar destiné aux ablutions turbides des putes, fit une descente ultérieure dans l'espace des habitations populaires sans autre emploi figurable que de se laver les pieds. « Erreur » d'ameublement, en somme, colportée par des générations de plombiers... 

--> Diable


----------



## litobar71 (30 Septembre 2016)

→ laideron


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Maritorne


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Torniole

L'erreur n'était qu'une erreur de clic de ma part sur "Poster votre réponse" et pas le temps de rectifier. Rien à voir avec le bidet absent de mon domicile...


----------



## litobar71 (30 Septembre 2016)

Tu vas jouïr, si tu as une 

--> tourniole

à la main.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Marioles


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Maroilles


----------



## momo-fr (30 Septembre 2016)

----> Salmigondis


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Agglomérés


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Conglomérats


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Gargote conglomérat d'ivrognes agglomérés


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2016)

Peu...
--> Ragoûtante


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2016)

--> Égout


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

--> Goétique


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2016)

--> démoniaque


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

--> Nécromancien


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2016)

--> alchimiste


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2016)

--> Philosophale


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

--> Métamorphiques


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2016)

--> magmatiques


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2016)

--> Substantifique moëlle


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2016)

--> Sinus oïde


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2016)

--> Indus trier


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2016)

--> Soudain


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2016)

--> Inouïs


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2016)

--> Andouilles


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2016)

--> Dépendeurs


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Peurs


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2016)

--> sapeur


----------



## momo-fr (3 Octobre 2016)

------> Salsepareille


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2016)

Le schtroumpf

--> paresseux


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

flemmarde toujours quand il faut réparer en
--> Express le pont de la rivière Schtroumpf


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Expressionisme


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Sinistre


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2016)

--> accidents


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2016)

des
→ ratiches


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2016)

--> racines


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2016)

ça
--> Craint


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2016)

Idem pour les 

--> tricards


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Ricard (sinon, rien)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

alors rien ! -  on ne sert ici que du
--> Bacardi


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2016)

Et ici que du

--> bicarbonate


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

dit le
--> Laborantin de la pharmacie


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Baratin


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Intarissable


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Lassant


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Sifflotant


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2016)

tout en
→ flottant 
dans sa piscine.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

dans la lumière
--> Falote


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2016)

de la 'lune'

→ flamboyante


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2016)

--> Aboyer


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2016)

--> Rabrouer (Silence Médor !)


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2016)

--> Brouter (passons aux vaches)


----------



## litobar71 (4 Octobre 2016)

Et qui n'arrête pas de..

--> prouter


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2016)

en...
--> Troupeaux


----------



## litobar71 (5 Octobre 2016)

En gambadant dans les champs d'

--> épeautre


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2016)

dont s'envolent les
--> Étouneaux


----------



## litobar71 (5 Octobre 2016)

Qui bien plumés & bardés seront les bienvenus dans nos.. ..

--> founeaux


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2016)

Ce satané chat m'en a chipé un ! s'écrie la cuisinière
--> Furax


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2016)

Encore le chat de mes
--> Beaux-frères


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2016)

Car (sachez-le bien) cet animal est 
--> Ubiquitaire


----------



## boninmi (5 Octobre 2016)

--> Antiquaire


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2016)

L'animal nous refile de l'
--> Urticaire


----------



## litobar71 (5 Octobre 2016)

→ pécaïre !!

comme braillerait certain gascon mâtiné de provençal.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2016)

le voilà
--> Carapaté


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2016)

plus vite qu'une
--> Carpe


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2016)

normal pour un
--> Escarpe


----------



## litobar71 (5 Octobre 2016)

Eureka j'ai pigé que étiez "pote" avec la famille des 

→ cyprinidae


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Néréides


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2016)

--> sardines


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Grades


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Drague


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Dragonne (elle ne donne pas des envies de drague)


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Gonade


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

Gaffe à la
--> Déconnade !


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Décan


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Antécédent


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2016)

→ précédent


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Dentifrice


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Frigide


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Rigide


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Dirigiste


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2016)

la quatre roues va chez le.. ..

--> garagiste


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

Eh bien ! Eh bien ! voilà qui n'est pas
--> Triste s'exclaffe-t-il


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2016)

Le Capitaine Alatriste (qui n'est point gascon lui) porte une bague.. ..

--> sertie

d'un joli caillou.


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2016)

Bague piquée à un
--> Tiers


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

quelle
--> Traîtrise !


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2016)

surtout lorsqu'il fait..  ..
→ risette


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Tristement


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2016)

ceci est ..  ..
→ misérablement
triste.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

--> Sacripant !


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2016)

qui ne veut pas
→ participer  au passé


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

Qu'il soit
--> Précipité aux gémonies


----------



## litobar71 (7 Octobre 2016)

et surtout sans aucun.. ..
→ récépissé


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2016)

... dans des frocs...
--> Rétrécis


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

qui méritent d'être
--> Retirés


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Maltraités


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

car
--> Récalcitrants


----------



## litobar71 (7 Octobre 2016)

suite à un coup de.. ..
→ calcaire


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Solaire


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Molaire


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Moire


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Pompier


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Morpion


----------



## litobar71 (7 Octobre 2016)

→ promis


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Insupportable


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Supportable


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Butor !


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2016)

--> Abrouti
--> Brouet


----------



## litobar71 (8 Octobre 2016)

bien
→ turbide


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

quel repas
--> Ridicule !


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2016)

quel repas une
--> Pellicule


----------



## litobar71 (8 Octobre 2016)

de
→ cellulite


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

l'assoiffé du large aime à
--> Lutiner les grosses


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2016)

grosses...
--> Rutilantes


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

qu'on a fait
--> Reluire


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2016)

dans un atelier de
--> Reliure


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Car cet incunable est une
--> Relique


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2016)

--> Biblique


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2016)

--> Oblique


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

le regard que jette le
--> Boulimique à la petite madeleine


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2016)

--> Maboul


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

ce gars-là n'arrête pas de faire la
--> Bamboula


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2016)

et dans l'état où il se met, cela fait souvent…

--> badaboum


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

mieux vaut prendre d'emblée la posture du
--> Bouddha


----------



## litobar71 (9 Octobre 2016)

que nous puissions l'
→ adouber


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

en 
--> Redoublant de ferveur


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2016)

Bourreur de mou


----------



## litobar71 (9 Octobre 2016)

un fiston dans le
→ laboureur
et ses enfants


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

Vous m'en voyez
--> Ribouler des mirettes


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2016)

et
--> Boire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

à autre chose qu'au
--> Robinet


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2016)

Un vrai
--> Béotien !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

Amateur de trompettes
--> Thébaines


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

Et non pas de jardinage avec les

--> binettes


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2016)

--> Tinettes


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

--> Sentine


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

Tire les chevillettes et les 

--> bobinettes

cherront


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

ça fait de jolies
--> Trombines !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2016)

Bonimenteurs


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

→ posticheurs

ou → camelots!


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2016)

_camelots, bonimenteurs, on ne va pas_

--> chipoter


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2016)

--> Potiche


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

En voici une perruque

--> postiche


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

Coiffé d'une potiche > t'as un air
--> Pharaonique


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

Surtout

--> anachronique


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

dit-il en lui faisant la
--> Nique


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2016)

--> Dominique (nique nique, chanson célèbre)


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

Ah oui, celle qui travaille dans l'

--> omnium

de la chanson.


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> Ah oui, celle qui travaille dans l'
> 
> --> omnium
> 
> de la chanson.


Hélas, soeur Sourire n'est plus de ce monde.

--> Minium


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

Si *boninmi *avait compté
--> Minutieusement ses lettres il aurait vu qu'il n'en reprenait que 4 différentes


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2016)

faut pas diminuer le
--> Toutime


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

ah ! là là la
--> Mouise


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

même attifée en Mickey Mouise, je la préfère
→ soumise


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

cette
--> Souris


----------



## litobar71 (10 Octobre 2016)

qui jouait dans "La Môme vert de gris" distribué par Pathé
→ consortium Cinéma


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

_Lemmy_ l'aborde avec Pré-
--> Caution


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2016)

de sacrées poupées comme dans _les naufragés de l'_
→ autocar


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

elles ne sont pas pour les (oh !)
--> Tocards


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2016)

Mais elles nous filent des
--> Rencards


----------



## olden (11 Octobre 2016)

Carnet


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2016)

Ah! De jolies souris bien

--> carnées


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

Avec des allures
--> Racées


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2016)

, la taille faite au tour, les hanches pleines et se prenant quelques

→ raclées

de temps à autre.


----------



## boninmi (11 Octobre 2016)

--> Claires


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2016)

"Fines de" ce sont des

--> lamellibranches


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

montées sur
--> Charnières


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2016)

la p'tite bouchot et sa

--> crinière 

latérale.


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2016)

... prend
--> Racine


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

--> Carie


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2016)

--> Pharmacie


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2016)

→ pousse-au-crime


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

--> Pousse-rapière (morbleu !)


----------



## litobar71 (12 Octobre 2016)

--> as-pas-pur   vive Monluc


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2016)

--> Passe-muraille


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2016)

--> Porte-manteau


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2016)

--> Perroquet


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2016)

--> Bistroquet


----------



## litobar71 (12 Octobre 2016)

Milou ressemble à un
→ roquet  
& dans "Objectif Lune" à une roquette.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2016)

Avec un casque, pas facile de
--> Croquer un os


----------



## litobar71 (12 Octobre 2016)

.. .. ou de jouer au
→ croquet !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2016)

.. .. avec une

--> Coque


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2016)

Tout ça n'est que balivernes &
--> Coquecigrues


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2016)

Amusement &

--> Rires


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2016)

devant ces
--> Pitreries


----------



## litobar71 (12 Octobre 2016)

ah! ah! *rires* n'ayant que quatre lettres comme le jura d'ailleurs, je m'en vais de ce pas me ..
→ repaître
de cette pitrerie.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2016)

Ce pitre fait des coups en
--> Traître


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2016)

--> Maître de lui


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2016)

Il peut reprendre le

--> trimard


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2016)

de
--> Modérateur


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2016)

.. et 

--> dératiser 

les nuisibles du forum.


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> .. et
> 
> --> dératiser
> 
> les nuisibles du forum.


Qui ça ?

--> Ratisser


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2016)

et

--> tisser

de nouveaux liens

Boninmi, je n'ai pas compris ton 'qui ça?'


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2016)

Des noms ! Des noms ! sont réclamés au
--> Bâtisseur de murs en pierres sèches


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2016)

--> Sertisseur de mûres pêches


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2016)

--> Sectionneur d'ailes de mouches paires


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2016)

----> Chansonnier _et Prix Nobel…_


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2016)

--> Chausson


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2016)

--> Pommes


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2016)

--> Pompes


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2016)

Zut ! mes « pommes » sont tombées au mauvais endroit
--> Triomphes


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2016)

--> A'p'o's't'r'o'p'h'e's'


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2016)

--> Paltoquets


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2016)

--> maroufles


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2016)

--> Mistoufle


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2016)

--> Mouise


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2016)

--> Louisette


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2016)

→ loustic


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2016)

--> Solutif


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2016)

--> Filou


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2016)

--> Loufiat


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Morfalou


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Famélique


----------



## litobar71 (18 Octobre 2016)

Toute menue depuis son enfance, les pans de sa

→ liquette

sortaient de son pantalon.


----------



## boninmi (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Liqueur


----------



## litobar71 (18 Octobre 2016)

le moustic est un

--> piqueur


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Rustique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Truies


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Furies


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Infernales


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Félines


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Sifflées


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Gifflées


----------



## litobar71 (18 Octobre 2016)

--> selfie


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Filles


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Folies


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2016)

--> Jolies


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2016)

il a du vent dans les
→ voiles  le gugusse!


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2016)

mais c'est un expert ès
--> Voltiges


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2016)

..et de ce fait au-dessus des

--> litiges


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2016)

soulevés par ces
--> Attigeuses


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2016)

qui ne sont point lambic ces
→ gueuses


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2016)

cinq lettres ?
--> Orageuses


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2016)

--> Enragées


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2016)

--> friandes

loustic, j'ai fait un QQ (que quatre, OUPS!)


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> --> friandes
> 
> loustic, j'ai fait un QQ (que quatre, OUPS!)




Les coups de règle sur les doigts donnent des
--> Rides


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2016)

Ah ! ces coups de la férule magistrale - qu'ils sont
--> Roides !


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2016)

.. de glace me laissent ses rides
→ froides


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2016)

--> Foireuses


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2016)

--> Frimeuses


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2016)

→ fraîches-pets


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

--> Tanches


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2016)

→ ganaches


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2016)

--> Charogne


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

Et le ciel regardait la carcasse
--> Superbe


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2016)

pendouillante aux

--> proues

des navires barbares.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

alors qu'ils descendaient des
--> Fleuves impassibles


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2016)

pirates le nez au vent,  les 

--> effluves

exhalant l'orage à venir.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

Prenons deux ris : ça commence à 
--> Souffler


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2016)

temps idéal pour

--> filouter

les riverains pacifiques.


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2016)

Trois lettres de charogne ont été embarquées par un
--> Routier


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

J'ai embarqué la charogne avec mon
--> Triporteur dans l'aire du jeu sans fin


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2016)

--> Tripoteur


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2016)

--> pourriture


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2016)

--> Nourriture


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

--> Ordurier


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2016)

--> Roturier


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2016)

que de belles 

--> tournures

dans ce jeu!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

dit l'amateur de
--> Croupes


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2016)

--> Troupes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2016)

--> Poutres


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2016)

→ fourrées


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2016)

--> Soufrées


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2016)

--> troussées


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2016)

--> Roustes


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2016)

--> proustiennes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2016)

--> Historiennes (elles recherchent le temps perdu)


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2016)

Ah! Que de brillants

--> histrions

dans ce jeu!


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2016)

Interpellés
--> 'p'str'ph's


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2016)

disparitions je vous dis
--> Lipogrammatiques


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2016)

--> Élisions


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2016)

--> Solécismes


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2016)

.   .   que le barbarisme reste en

→ solitude


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2016)

je l'y expédie d'un coup de pied de
--> Solipède


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2016)

ou d'un coup de pied au cul de
→ périssodactyle


----------



## boninmi (22 Octobre 2016)

--> Périssable


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2016)

cela pique
→ harissa  ,n'étant qu'un QQ (Que Quatre)
je cherche
un CC (Cinq lettres à la Cinquième ligne) comme

→ blaireau


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2016)

--> Barbichu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2016)

Chabichou


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2016)

→ cachou


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2016)

--> Échouage


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2016)

--> Gadoue


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2016)

--> Dogue


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2016)

promené par cette 
--> Gourgandine


----------



## litobar71 (23 Octobre 2016)

→ frangine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2016)

Elle a un cou de
--> Girafe


----------



## litobar71 (23 Octobre 2016)

à la fois fort musclé &
→ fragile


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2016)

elle s'est fait
--> Photographier devant la Tour Eiffel


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2016)

sans faute d'
--> Orthographe


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

elle y gribouille son
--> Autographe


----------



## boninmi (24 Octobre 2016)

--> Pantographe


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2016)

--> ragoût   de girafon


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

suivi d'une tarte à la
--> Frangipane


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2016)

.. avec une jolie
→ figurine   
de Saxe et/ou de Sèvres.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

quelle
--> Guigne ! c'est moi le roi


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2016)

.. du musée
→ Guggenheim
avec ton biscuit de kaolin


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

--> Inimaginable


----------



## boninmi (24 Octobre 2016)

--> Vaginal


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2016)

long & étroit comme la mâchoire du

--> gavial


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2016)

--> Glaviot


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2016)

--> tafiole


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

--> Fiotte


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2016)

--> Traficoté


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2016)

→ fricoter  les restes


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

bien cuite ou bleue, la
--> Croupière ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2016)

Ah! Ha! Un p'tit pokère entre 
→ compères !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

Les bons
--> Comptes font les bons amis


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

sinon la confiance s'en trouve
→ stoppée


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2016)

entre les
--> Potes


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

qui se flanquent de méchantes
--> Tripotées


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

et s'administrent de vilaines mandales en

--> priorité


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2016)

dans l'
--> Obscurité


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

sans laisser apparaître d'

--> éclaircies


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

quelle bande de
--> Rascals !


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2016)

Seraient plus utiles au jardin pour
--> Sarcler


----------



## corinned (25 Octobre 2016)

Clebards


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

sinon direct au

--> placard


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

Ce n'est qu'une bance de 
--> Chapardeurs


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

tiens tiens un joli QQ qui m'autorise à te 

--> sarcler  modifié en tacler


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

Ce n'est pas beau de
--> Harceler en recopiant le *Loustic* : #11240


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2016)

rascals --> sarcler quel QQ ?
--> Lâche


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

--> Blanchâtre


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2016)

--> albâtre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

--> Bellâtre


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> rascals --> sarcler quel QQ ?








	

		
			
		

		
	
 a fait un cinq transformé en quatre car j'ai posté 8 secondes avant lui, il a modifié son post 11243 avec "chapardeurs"
_macomaniac, Aujourd'hui à 15:12 Dernière édition: Aujourd'hui à 15:18
_
suite à son 11243 j'ai rajouté au 11242 "modifié en tacler" car je t'avais copié ton "sarcler".
Bref des allers-retours sur 2 posts 'modifiés' dont un (le 11243) où n'apparait la modif que dans les 2 heures: 15:12 & 15:18.

macomaniac, si tu m'écoutes je cafte car 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 loustic a déposé un point d'interrogation bien en vue.

→ blafarde


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2016)

--> faiblarde


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

la voix de ce
--> Barde


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2016)

Ah ! les histoires de QQ chantées par le barde qui se cramponne à la
--> Rambarde


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

les pieds de ce fameux 'barde' n'atteignant ô grand jamais la
→ balustrade


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2016)

--> Salaud


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2016)

et .. plusieurs
→ laudanums
pour s'endormir.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

réveillons donc ce
--> Somnolant


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2016)

→ montagnard  des Rocheuses


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

qui préfère s'
--> accagnarder sous la couette


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2016)

en duvet de

--> canard


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2016)

--> Cardan


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2016)

..fabriqué à 

--> drancy


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

L'ombre des tours qui tourne au cadran d'incendie
Sur le pavé des cours noires de la prison
Inscrit la ronde terne et lente des saisons
Ici le temps lanterne ici la mort mendie
Ici le temps lanterne


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2016)

tiens, tiens... un p'tit 
→ rencard
avec le grand Louis & Le Roi Soleil.


----------



## boninmi (26 Octobre 2016)

--> Encart


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2016)

→ trace  dans la neige


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

--> Carte de visite


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2016)

Cessez de me
--> Tracasser


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

si vous ne voulez pas vous faire
--> Caresser le râble


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2016)

Ne pas
--> Crasser le fusil pour chasser le lièvre


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2016)

Ouaih, du lièvre…
Je préfère manger de la

--> rascasse


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2016)

et moi de l'
→ escargot  de mer


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2016)

encore faut-il se les
--> Décarcasser


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2016)

quelle pique, quel
→ sarcasme  de ta part..


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2016)

Pour ramasser des marasmes il ne faut pas sombrer dans le
--> Marasme


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2016)

mais plutôt
--> Embrasser la tasse


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2016)

--> embarasser   les lasses


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2016)

--> Emballer les bécasses


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2016)

braver l'assassin


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2016)

#1 ... trouver UN mot...
--> Bavarde


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2016)

l'œil
→ bravache
de Sieur




a encore débusqué un QQ..


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2016)

La
--> Vache encore devancé


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2016)

va devoir s'expliquer à la 
→ barre
de Sieur



!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2016)

pour passer outre cette barre qui joue au jeu des 2 lettres, nul besoin d'être à
--> Cheval (sinon sur les convenances)


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> La
> --> Vache encore devancé





litobar71 a dit:


> va devoir s'expliquer à la
> → barre
> de Sieur
> Voir la pièce jointe 111721
> !





macomaniac a dit:


> pour passer outre cette barre qui joue au jeu des 2 lettres, nul besoin d'être à
> --> Cheval (sinon sur les convenances)


*litobar71 *a l'air complètement perdu de recherche 

--> Achever


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2016)

ce jeu me fait devenir
→ chèvre


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> ce jeu me fait devenir
> → chèvre


Ne deviens-tu pas surtout

--> Revêche ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2016)

revêche à carder la laine de cette chèvre,
--> Vertuchou !


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2016)

Pas
--> Touche de piano


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2016)

--> Taloche à plâtre


----------



## litobar71 (31 Octobre 2016)

si je t'emplâtre avec, ta

--> cloche

ne sera pas jolie-jolie!


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

sont-elles pas jolies ces
--> Colchiques sous cloche ?


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2016)

... et ces
--> Coliques


----------



## litobar71 (31 Octobre 2016)

aussi désagréables qu'une bonne

--> colite


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

éviter les voyages en
--> Locomotive


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2016)

...si l'on n'est pas
--> Motivé


----------



## litobar71 (31 Octobre 2016)

pour absorber son


--> vomitif


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

forte est la
--> Motivation du bleu


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2016)

...dans l'
--> Aviation


----------



## litobar71 (31 Octobre 2016)

ou l'
→ aviron


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

Là virons ! intime le chef de nage à l'œil
--> Vairon


----------



## litobar71 (31 Octobre 2016)

ce jeu des 5 lettres prend l'
→ aircon
du jeu sans ..., j'exagère à dessein pour la continuité...


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

dit-il plein d'
--> Acrimonie


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2016)

--> Mordacité


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

mais avec
→ parcimonie


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

pontifie le verseur de
--> Vinaigre


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

dont l'Apple Watch lui somme d'aller
→ grailler


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2016)

Grenaille


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2016)

--> Pagaille


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

pendant la
→ ripaille


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

et sieste
--> Post-prandiale


----------



## boninmi (1 Novembre 2016)

--> Parturiente


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

--> Procastination (alors ça vient, oui ?)


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2016)

--> Prochain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2016)

Porcelaine


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

là c'est
→ clair
et net.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

plus
--> Lactaire que transparent


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

juste bon à
→ traire


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

la fille de ferme a la main
--> Artiste


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

on en revient encore à
→ Marinette !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

c'est en parlant qu'elle
--> Entretient les animaux


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

de toute manière la coquine Marinette séduit par sa
→ rétine


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

sans pouvoir lui
--> Résister le Loup montra le bon Loup


----------



## litobar71 (1 Novembre 2016)

un QQ! Où çà?
→ triste


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

qu'ait été la lettre
--> Soustraite


----------



## litobar71 (2 Novembre 2016)

enlèvement? rapt? kidnapping? ou bien une simple
→ séquestration  !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

en cas de lettre volée, une 
--> Enquête s'impose : appelons _Dupin_ !


----------



## litobar71 (2 Novembre 2016)

– Vous pensez certainement me faire un compliment en me comparant à Dupin, observa-t-il.
.. .. Il possède sans aucun doute un certain génie 
→ analytique.
(dans _"Une étude en rouge"_.)


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2016)

analytique ? Ah, bon. S'agissant de Dupin, je dirais plutôt génie

--> éthylique


----------



## boninmi (2 Novembre 2016)

--> Méthylique


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

l'
--> Holmésologie est une discipline rigoureuse


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2016)

tout comme la
--> Ouatsonologie


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2016)

sans oublier la

--> néologie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2016)

Et quand on est né au logis, on peut s'intéresser à la généalogie.


----------



## litobar71 (2 Novembre 2016)

Et si l'âge aidant, les dents viennent à manquer, à la
→ denturologie


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2016)

et, pire encore, si la mémoire flanche, à la
--> Dictionnarificationnologie


----------



## boninmi (2 Novembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> et, pire encore, si la mémoire flanche, à la
> --> Dictionnarificationnologie


Ça ne serait pas par hasard un 

--> Néologisme ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

dédions-nous plutôt à la sigillographie - déclare le
--> Tintinologue


----------



## litobar71 (3 Novembre 2016)

petit cousin 
→ éloigné
du roi Ottokar


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2016)

Ottokar un fana de
--> Bagnole


----------



## litobar71 (3 Novembre 2016)

et Haddock de la

-->  gnôle


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2016)

le capitaine déteste l'
--> Entôlage* (* remplacement du whisky par des tôles cf. «Le Trésor de Rakham le Rouge»)


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2016)

--> Décollage Objectif Lune


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2016)

Collagène


----------



## litobar71 (3 Novembre 2016)

_Objectif Lune_ où le professeur Trigone
→ Girasole (en italien)
troque son cornetto acoustique contre un appareil auditif.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2016)

galant homme (quoique sourd) il baptise une rose _Bianca_ en l'honneur de la
--> Castafiore


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2016)

Après avoir trouvé le
--> Trésor de R. le R.


----------



## litobar71 (3 Novembre 2016)

personne ne cite le fameux
→ Nestor !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2016)

Un avion non immatriculé s'est écrasé près d'
--> Eastbourne (et pas Eastdown de la version Bristish compliant)


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2016)

tandis que dans les hauteurs himalayennes on croise une fameuse

--> créature


----------



## litobar71 (4 Novembre 2016)

sublime qui prend la position de la
→ courtisane (kamasutra)


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2016)

quelle
--> Séductrice !


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2016)

Mais quand la miss se dévêtit, on se rendit compte qu'elle n'était qu'une 
--> Truqueuse


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

En réalité un
--> Queutard


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2016)

.. mâtiné de
→ branque


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

non mais quelle
--> Arnaque !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2016)

lui en a sous le
---) crâne


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

--> Arcane


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

lames d'ébène incrustées de
--> Nacre


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

protégeant contre le
--> Cancer


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2016)

du
→ pancréas


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

et autres
--> Chancres mous


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

Debout les
--> Cancres


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2016)

et les
→ crétins


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2016)

--> rétines


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

les rétines des crétins sont
--> Ternes


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2016)

ou
→ brillantes  ...


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

comme des
--> Nombrils


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

--> Illuminés par l'incrustation d'émeraudes


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

--> Incrustés de piercings divers et avariés


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

quel effet
--> Coruscant !


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

et
--> Souillant


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

s'indigne le censeur en essuyant ses
--> Lunettes


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2016)

Tout ceci n'est que vieilles
--> Lunes


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2016)

figurées en
--> Enluminures


----------



## litobar71 (6 Novembre 2016)

représentant également des
→ lémuriens


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2016)

petits
--> Vauriens


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2016)

--> Ravis


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

de
--> Trivialités


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

sans réelles
→ rivalités


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

puisqu'ils sont
--> Alliés


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2016)

et pas les mains
--> Salies


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

honnies des
--> Sartriens


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

et

--> christian

Marquand dans le role de Charles


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2016)

--> Chiant


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

ce langage gestuel du

--> taïchi


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2016)

Attention aux
--> Ratiches


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

vous êtes
--> Charitablement prévenus


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

les
→ catholiques !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

tout est affaire d'
--> Holistique


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

se rapprochant moins de la 

--> tactique 

que de la stratégie.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

c'est ce que se dit la
--> Tricoteuse (qui destine le pull à son Jules)


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

le fâmeux Jules

--> Tricot


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2016)

méditant sous son
--> Abricotier


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

sur les longs becs des

--> colibris


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

non mais quels
--> Olibrius !


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2016)

--> Bourrés


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

et bien
→ turbides


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

Jouet de cet oeil d’eau morne, je n’y puis prendre,
ô canot immobile ! oh ! bras trop courts ! ni l’une
ni l’autre fleur : ni la jaune qui m’importune,
là ; ni la bleue, amie à l’eau couleur de cendre.


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

---> proteine


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

→ terrine de sanglier


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

attaquée avec
--> Entrain


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2016)

&
→ agrément


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

parlez d'un agrément ! maugrée le mousse en s'attaquant au
--> Gréement


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2016)

décidé comme un
→ tranche-montagne


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

qui a aiguisé ses
--> Crampons


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2016)

en
--> Rampant sur le glacier


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2016)

comme un lierre 

--> grimpant

sur son arbre


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

--> Grimaçante la grosse remonte son grimpant trop serré


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2016)

et poursuit tranquille son

--> trimard


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2016)

--> Mardi ça ira mieux dit-elle en s'esclaffant


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2016)

et sans

--> dramatiser

outre mesure.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

elle se remet en faction sur ses
--> Escarpins


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2016)

En attendant d'aller à la
--> Rapine


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2016)

dès que ses copines finissent de 

--> tapiner


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2016)

Une belle équipe de
--> Lapines


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

qui 
--> Turlupine le séminariste


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2016)

dont le sexe ressemble à une 
→ tulipe
rouge..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

opportunément dissimulée par l'
--> Amplitude de la soutane


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2016)

ou par une
--> Palme


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2016)

académique
→ palsambleu !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

un sang d'encre mais pas le sang bleu - ce hussard de la
--> République


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2016)

Ce n'est qu'une simple
--> Réplique


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2016)

--> Étriquée


----------



## boninmi (9 Novembre 2016)

--> Trump

Il ne respecte pas la règle ? Rien à foutre, c'est un mot de cinq lettres.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2016)

--> Permutation


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2016)

à la 

--> station

suivante


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2016)

--> Toison


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2016)

toison sans gazon ni 

→ notices

n'est que ruine de la libido !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2016)

--> Novices


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2016)

pleines (de)
 →vices


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2016)

en
--> service


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2016)

quelle
--> Irrévérence !


----------



## litobar71 (10 Novembre 2016)

avec un peu de
→ virulence


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2016)

il y a de l'
--> Incube là-dessous


----------



## litobar71 (10 Novembre 2016)

on s'éloigne des textes

--> bucoliques

là!


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2016)

− Apporte l'eau lustrale et pare les autels,
Brûle l'herbe odorante et les grains d'encens mâle ;
Pour troubler mon amant j'agirai par magie ;
Je n'ai plus de recours qu'en ces enchantements.

_Virgile_, Bucolique VIII - traduction _Paul Valéry_


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2016)

Chienne splendide, écarte l’idolâtre !
Quand solitaire au sourire de pâtre,
Je pais longtemps, moutons mystérieux,
Le blanc troupeau de mes tranquilles tombes,
Éloignes-en les prudentes colombes,
Les songes vains, les anges curieux !

_Le cimetière marin_


----------



## litobar71 (10 Novembre 2016)

Le vent subtil n’est que baisers ;
Et les écumes,
Qui doucement échouent
Contre les proues,
Ne sont que plumes :
Il fait dimanche sur la mer !

Emile Verhaeren, _Les visages de la vie_


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2016)

Passons, car c'est la loi ; nul ne peut s'y soustraire ;
Tout penche, et ce grand siècle avec tous ses rayons,
Entre en cette ombre immense, où pâles, nous fuyons.
Oh ! quel farouche bruit font dans le crépuscule
Les chênes qu'on abat pour le bûcher d'Hercule !

_Victor Hugo_, Tombeau de _Théophile Gautier_


----------



## litobar71 (11 Novembre 2016)

..trouver au moment où l'on descend l'escalier pour sortir l'idée qu'on aurait dû servir à propos dans la 
→ conversation de salon à l'étage.
_macomaniac__,_ l'«esprit de l'escalier» Forums de _Macgé_


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2016)

Quand on est jeune, on a des matins triomphants ;
Le jour sort de la nuit comme d'une victoire

_Booz endormi_


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2016)

Plus que jamais nous bambochons
Quand arrivent sur nos tanières
Crouler les jaunes cabochons
Dans des aubes particulières.

_Chant de guerre parisien, Arthur __Rimbaud_


----------



## litobar71 (11 Novembre 2016)

..et ton 
→ scrotum
comment va-t-il?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2016)

Victorieusement fui le suicide beau
Tison de gloire, sang par écume, or, tempête ! 
Ô rire si là-bas une pourpre s'apprête
A ne tendre royal que mon absent tombeau.

_Stéphane Mallarmé_, Poésies


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2016)

C'était un temps déraisonnable 
On avait mis les morts à table 
On faisait des châteaux de sable 
On prenait les loups pour des chiens

_Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent, Aragon_


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2016)

L'accordéon s'est tu dans le pays des mines 
Sans l'alcool de l'oubli le café n'est pas bon 
La colère a le goût sauvage du charbon 
Te souviens-tu des yeux immenses des gamines

_Louis Aragon_, Le Crève-Cœur : Enfer-les-Mines


----------



## litobar71 (11 Novembre 2016)

Ainsi nous
→ réalisons
à nous deux la synthèse de l'humanité moderne selon Antonio Gramsci : « l'alliance du pessimisme de l'intelligence et de l'optimisme de la volonté ».

_macomaniac,_ Forums _Macgé._


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2016)

Le mai le joli mai en barque sur le Rhin
Des dames regardaient du haut de la montagne
Vous êtes si jolies mais la barque s’éloigne
Qui donc a fait pleurer les saules riverains ?

_Guillaume Apollinaire_, _Alcools_ : « _Mai_ »
​


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2016)

--> Avirons


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2016)

souquons ferme pour pêcher les
→ vairons
du Loch Ness


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2016)

...
Mais gardons-lui le nom suave d’avion
Car du magique mot les cinq lettres habiles
Eurent cette vertu d’ouvrir les ciels mobiles.
_Apollinaire. L'avion_.

--> Avion


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2016)

ces quelques lignes m'emplissent de bonnes

--> vibrations


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2016)

alors que pierre qui roule n'apporte aucune
--> Satisfaction


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2016)

sauf aux 
→ fistons
en bas âge.


----------



## boninmi (14 Novembre 2016)

--> Pistons


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2016)

et mon millième message posté dans les
→ topics
de MacGé est là sous mes yeux, tron de l’air, morbleu, capédédiou!


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2016)

ça s'arrose
--> Copieusement


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2016)

jusqu'au 
→ milleetunième


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2016)

une gueule de bois de la taille d'un
--> Immeuble


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2016)

récupération bienvenue dans un canapé bien
→ mielleux


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2016)

Canapé qui n'est pas très
--> Moelleux


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2016)

ni très 

--> pouilleux


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2016)

les princesses petit pois ont le séant
--> Chatouilleux


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2016)

même trônant au-dessus de trente
→ couettes !


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2016)

en faisant des
--> Courbettes
aux roup.....


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2016)

drôlement
--> Sophistiquées


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2016)

Oui, mais sans

--> phtisie


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2016)

n'empêche fort
--> Pâlichotes


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2016)

et au teint 

--> laiteux


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2016)

--> Exhalant


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2016)

d'une manière
→ laxiste
son effluve corporel.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2016)

C'est parce que l'
--> Élastique de sa culotte a lâché


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2016)

car ce transsexuel avait la
→ trique


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2016)

au Bois méfie-toi des léopards, dit mon père toujours
--> Satirique


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2016)

c'est pourquoi je reste
--> Basique


----------



## litobar71 (16 Novembre 2016)

comme 

--> basque

sans le ï


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2016)

à _Hasparren_, le dimanche, les joueurs en
--> Casaques bleue et rouge entament la partie de _rebot_


----------



## ninkasi67 (16 Novembre 2016)

Tueurs


----------



## litobar71 (16 Novembre 2016)

Tiens, ce mignon QT (que trois) m'insuffle des envies de

--> meurtres


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2016)

prenant le _rebot_ pour du
--> Tourisme *ninkasi* a perdu 2 balles


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2016)

Tout ira mieux après une bonne piqouse de
--> Sérum


----------



## litobar71 (16 Novembre 2016)

..de quoi 

--> musarder

devant le fronton.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2016)

à en
--> Méduser l'assistance


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2016)

sans écouter les
--> Rumeurs


----------



## litobar71 (16 Novembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Tout ira mieux après une bonne piqouse de



tiens-tiens voici une jolie FO (*F*aute d'*O*rthographe) d'
→ amateurs  .. ..
de murmures ..


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2016)

--> Hénaurmes


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

→ faraonesques


----------



## boninmi (17 Novembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> → faraonesques


Non ... 

--> Pharaonesques


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

zut alors, j'y étais 

--> presque [emoji15]


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2016)

--> Resquilleur


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

Vite une p'tite

--> liqueur de marasque!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2016)

de derrière les fagots : une vraie
--> Relique


----------



## little15 (17 Novembre 2016)

--»Breloque


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

il est l'heure de manger une 
→ bricole


----------



## little15 (17 Novembre 2016)

Moi j'ai surtout envie de

--> Boire


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

.. au
→ robinet


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2016)

du
--> Cubitainer à jaja


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

.. ou comment 

--> acheminer

le vrac


----------



## little15 (17 Novembre 2016)

Avec tout ça j'ai une drôle de

--> démarche

Maintenant


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2016)

si tu te dandines à la manière de _Donald Duck_, tu risques de te faire
--> Canarder


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

et ne plus pouvoir t'
--> acagnarder


----------



## little15 (17 Novembre 2016)

Je vais finir sur un

--> Brancard


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2016)

qui sans
→ cardans
n'ira pas bien loin ..


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2016)

des règlements
--> Draconiens garantissent l'effet gyroscopique des brancards à roulettes


----------



## little15 (18 Novembre 2016)

Les

--> neurones

déjà aux taquets de si bon matin ?


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2016)

.. pour éviter l'embrouille avec les
→ noeuds  de chaise


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2016)

Le noeud du problème ce sont les
--> Ordures


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2016)

étincelantes comme des
→ dorures


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2016)

Regret des bras épais et jeunes d’herbe pure !
Or des lunes d’avril au cœur du saint lit ! Joie
des chantiers riverains à l’abandon, en proie
aux soirs d’août qui faisaient germer ces pourritures !

_Rimbaud_, « _Mémoire_ »
​


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2016)

Les grelots des troupeaux palpitaient vaguement ;
Une immense bonté tombait du firmament ;
C'était l'heure tranquille où les lions vont boire.

_Booz endormi_


----------



## little15 (18 Novembre 2016)

Sinon ça vous dit une partie de

--> dominos ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2016)

Je mis un bonnet rouge au vieux dictionnaire. 
Plus de mot sénateur ! plus de mot roturier !

Victor Hugo, Contemplations


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2016)

Quel dieu, quel moissonneur de l'éternel été,
Avait, en s'en allant, négligemment jeté
Cette faucille d'or dans le champ des étoiles.

_Booz_


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2016)

Hal perfectionnait son systeme neuronale


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2016)

Ces hommes sont vaillants. Âmes de candeur pleines,
Leur regard est souvent fauve, jamais moqueur ;
Rien ne gêne le souffle immense dans les plaines ;
La liberté du vent leur passe dans le cœur.

Hugo, _le Cid exilé_


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2016)

Le danseur n’a-t-il pas ses oreilles dans ses orteils ?

Nietzsche, _Ainsi parla Zarathoustra_


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2016)

L'Homme est une corde tendue entre la bête et le surhumain

dito


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2016)

La violence de la femme est dans ses charmes.
_J.-J. Rousseau._


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2016)

--> Marches


----------



## litobar71 (19 Novembre 2016)

le trésor de 
→ Rackham  le rouge


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2016)

attention : ça va
--> Camphrer !


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2016)

Zut…… je me suis trompé de réponse…
Pas d'autre solution que de sortir du prémaché


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2016)

Personne ne t'en a empêché


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2016)

certainement pas le
--> Garde-champêtre


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2016)

qui est un vrai

--> Chapardeur


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2016)

il dérobe les
--> Rhubarbes de la _Mère Michel_


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2016)

et les
--> Barbituriques du père François


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2016)

Prince Jésus qui sur tous a maistrie 
Garde qu'Enfer n'ait de nous seigneurie: 
A luy n'avons que faire ne que souldre. 
Hommes, ici n'a point de moquerie, 
Mais priez Dieu que tous nous veuille absoudre

Le testament, François Villon


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2016)

La voix des sources change, et me parle du soir ;
Un grand calme m’écoute, où j’écoute l’espoir.
J’entends l’herbe des nuits croître dans l’ombre sainte,
Et la lune perfide élève son miroir
Jusque dans les secrets de la fontaine éteinte...

_Valéry_, Fragments du Narcisse


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2016)

Nous serons tous les deux prisonniers sur parole, 
Au diable les maîtresses queux 
Qui attachent les coeurs aux queues 
Des casseroles

Brassens, _La non demande en mariage_


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2016)

On ne parlait chez lui que par doubles ducats ;
Et mon homme d’avoir chiens, chevaux et carrosses :
Ses jours de jeûne étaient des noces.
_La Fontaine, L'Ingratitude et l'Injustice des hommes envers la Fortune._


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2016)

Je suis profondément convaincu que le vrai fascisme est ce que les sociologues ont trop gentiment nommé la société de consommation, définition qui paraît inoffensive et purement indicative. Il n’en est rien. Si l’on observe bien la réalité, et surtout si l’on sait lire dans les objets, le paysage, l’urbanisme et surtout les hommes, on voit que les résultats de cette insouciante société de consommation sont eux-mêmes les résultats d’une dictature, d’un fascisme pur et simple.

Ecrits corsaires, Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2016)

--> Écornifleurs


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2016)

--> Fourmi


----------



## litobar71 (21 Novembre 2016)

as-tu vu ta

--> frimousse ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2016)

--> Frimeuse


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2016)

--> Fermier


----------



## litobar71 (21 Novembre 2016)

--> méfaire


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2016)

la
--> Méfiance est de rigueur avec le fermier dragueur


----------



## litobar71 (21 Novembre 2016)

empreint de
→ malice


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2016)

la
--> Limace à moitié sortie du grimpant


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2016)

cachée sous le
--> Camail


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2016)

le dernier mot m'a fait mamailler


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> le dernier mot m'a fait mamailler


... et oublier une lettre


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2016)

besoin d'un

--> maillocheur

pour faire rentrer ce mignon QQ (Que Quatre) dans le jeu des 5 lettres ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2016)

je viens de vérifier 
C A M A I L 
M A M A I L L E R
j'utilise 2A 1M 1i 1L soit 5 lettres non 
Chieur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2016)

--> Pleurnicheur


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2016)

→ chialeur


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2016)

--> Chiard


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2016)

---) il poussa un cri déchirant


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2016)

en voyant sa

--> chitine

se métarmorphoser..


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2016)

... en peau de
--> Chien


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2016)

et en bois de

--> niche


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2016)

C'est _kafkaïen_ ! glapit mon père en voyant s'
--> Échiner ce monstreux rejeton


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2016)

Rejeton enchaîné, comme le canard du même nom.


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2016)

--> échéancier 

des mercredis


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2016)

Pire que le lundi, le mercredi, ah !!! je -->rechigne à me rendre au travail


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2016)

Ué, ben pas la peine de se faire _chier_ pour trouver  ---> *quelque* chose


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2016)

qui me rendra 
→ riche !


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2016)

C'est d'la
--> Triche


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2016)

gentil
→ crétin


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2016)

t'y crois qu'ça va
--> Incrémenter ton larfeuille ?


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2016)

non pas vraiment, alors vite une flûte de
→ crémant  
de Bourgogne et à moi ses fines bulles!


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2016)

Zut ! Le chai a
--> Cramé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2016)

condamné à des
--> Macérations de trappiste


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2016)

Ah! Une

--> authentique

Chimay vieillie en barrique!


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2016)

On a du mal à tenir la distance avec ces fermentations
--> Hautes


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2016)

Attention aux
--> Chutes


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2016)

Si tu tombes çé la chute, mais si tu chutes çé la tombe, bref restons peinard dans notre

--> cahute


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2016)

--> Chahutée par le vent d'autan


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2016)

jusque dans les faubourgs de
→ Castelnaudary


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2016)

en
--> Lauragais


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2016)

N'oubliez pas votre
--> Galure


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2016)

et filez fissa sans vous faire

--> gauler


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2016)

vous avez intérêt à
--> Galoper galopins !


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2016)

et choisissez une cage à lapins pour vous
--> Loger


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2016)

on passe son temps à
--> Grelotter dans ce bouge


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2016)

et à 

--> peloter

sa voisine pour se réchauffer les mimines


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2016)

bande de
--> Cloportes


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2016)

mâtinés de résidus de mues de
→ porcellions


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2016)

en train d'ingurgiter du
--> Lycoperdon


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2016)

--> Inemployé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2016)

C'est un secret de Polichinelle


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2016)

en toute

--> confidentialité


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2016)

poil au nez
--> Défilé


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2016)

poil au gland
→ infidélité


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2016)

poil aux pattes
--> Frilosité


----------



## litobar71 (25 Novembre 2016)

poils aux 4 pattes: mangez du
→ frolic


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2016)

--> Florissant
poil aux dents


----------



## litobar71 (25 Novembre 2016)

→ Tristan
un amant au poil qui entretient le poêle d' Yseult (que de péripéties.. ..)


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2016)

--> Tantrisme
poil aux isthmes


----------



## ninkasi67 (25 Novembre 2016)

anti-christ !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2016)

Charlatan


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2016)

il attend le retour de l'
--> Enchanteur _Merlin_


----------



## litobar71 (26 Novembre 2016)

un fort coup de merlin peut te transformer en
→ tanche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2016)

ou en caniche


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2016)

promené par la
--> Boniche


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2016)

comme une p'tite
--> Biche


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2016)

devant une si belle bête, le cerf qui brame en moi voit se dresser son 
--> chibre


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2016)

Fibre molle un QQ. 
Mangeons donc de la
--> Brioche


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2016)

Si c'est ce que l'on mange chez toi, je veux bien
--> cohabiter


----------



## boninmi (26 Novembre 2016)

--> Bicher


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2016)

il peut, après s'être sifflé la bouteille de
--> Chiroubles


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2016)

Attention à vos
--> Biroutes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2016)

Ainsi qu'à vos roubignolles


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2016)

elles risquent de
--> Douiller


----------



## litobar71 (27 Novembre 2016)

et d'être un peu
→ alourdies


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2016)

contrairement aux palourdes (forcément )


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2016)

Tout cela me donne faim : poularde au vin jaune à midi ?


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2016)

et à ski ce sera plus
--> Drôle


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2016)

oui, oui, mais c'est un truc à se retrouver tout endolori


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2016)

C'est une aventure
--> Rigolote


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

... boire à la réga
--> Dégringolade


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2016)

pour un gringalet


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2016)

--> Gigotant


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

en train de se 
--> Gratouiller l'entrejambes


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2016)

Mieux vaut un bon
--> Ragoût


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

--> Revigorant l'animal


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2016)

qui demeure
--> Ignorant


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2016)

des
--> Ingrédients


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2016)

→ ingurgités
à la va-comme-je-te-pousse


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2016)

--> Grignotés


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2016)

--> rognés 

jusqu'à l'os


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2016)

...ne venez pas vous plaindre après si vous êtes
--> Énormes


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2016)

Restez donc
--> Économes


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2016)

si vous ne voulez pas ressembler à des

--> scones


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2016)

--> Scénario improbable


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2016)

sauf entre deux

--> chicanes


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2016)

S'attirant des
--> Ricanements


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2016)

--> crâneurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2016)

Échancrures


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2016)

..évasées de certaines
→ cucurbitacistes  girondes


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2016)

et adeptes de mots 
--> croisés


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

Exquises
--> Cendrillons


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2016)

..rendues nerveuses aux alentours des
→ médianoches


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

--> Découcher est mauvais pour le teint


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2016)

une 

--> douche

quelques haillons, et hop récurage (du logis et dépendances) qui colorera les joues de la belle!


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

redevenue une
--> Cucendron


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2016)

une cucendron douce que me chantait ma maman...
--> Douce


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2016)

ferait mieux d'apprendre à 

--> coudre

que d'aller perdre son hymen aux bals..


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2016)

--> Miséricorde !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

tout cela est
--> Chimérique


----------



## dragao13 (29 Novembre 2016)

--> Merdique


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2016)

ASSEDIC
--> Sadique


----------



## dragao13 (29 Novembre 2016)

--> Sciatique


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2016)

→ castriste


----------



## dragao13 (29 Novembre 2016)

--> Cicatrice


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

--> Cigare


----------



## dragao13 (29 Novembre 2016)

--> Mirage


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

des éléphants roses ? la tête dans le
--> Cirage ?


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2016)

des éléphants en tutu ? Ils ont l'air si
--> Graciles


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2016)

et surtout épais,
→ larges  ..et imposants


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2016)

en train d'esquisser des
--> Galipettes


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2016)

sur leurs deux
→ pattes  ..avant


----------



## dragao13 (30 Novembre 2016)

--> Tapette


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2016)

Je rajoute implicitement le « *s* » oublié de *dragao* qui nous a fait un QQL = Que Quatre Lettres (une « tapette », il est vrai,  manque de « *s*exualité » virile  > ce qui incline irrésistiblement à l'usage du "diminutif" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) et j'enchaîne :
--> Satrape


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2016)

On a pu le qualifier de tous les noms, quand lui ne se quaifiait que de
--> patriarche


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2016)

--> Archi
qui pond des maisons en plastique


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2016)

--> chiard

hachis à base de pdt, oignons & viande (Québec)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2016)

à servir sur des cœurs d'
--> Artichaud en guise de toasts


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2016)

..légèrements grillés sur les

--> statoréacteurs

de mon aéronef perso..


----------



## dragao13 (30 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je rajoute implicitement le « *s* » oublié de *dragao* qui nous a fait un QQL = Que Quatre Lettres (une « tapette », il est vrai,  manque de « *s*exualité » virile  > ce qui incline irrésistiblement à l'usage du "diminutif"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah alors mon poulet ... on ne sait plus compter : il y avait bien 5 lettres ! 

On continue ...

--> Toréador


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2016)

Comme ma montre 
--> Retrograde


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2016)

@*dragao* la règle est : 5 lettres différentes (et pas _n_ fois la même)
--> Remontrance


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2016)

--> Réprimande


----------



## dragao13 (30 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> @*dragao* la règle est : 5 lettres différentes (et pas _n_ fois la même)
> --> Remontrance



C'est pas ce que dit la règle en page 1 : mot suivant doit contenir 5 lettres du mot précédent ...

--> pyramidale


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2016)

De mémoire , les règles ont évoluées depuis la page 1 

Hypermarché


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2016)

Le groupe des habitués a édité la règle il y a plusieurs mois de cela (pour "durcir" le jeu en quelque sorte). Par suite, les nouveaux-venus se font tailler en...
--> Charpie


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2016)

Détendons nous ; je sens pointer comme une forme de
--> Crispation


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2016)

Non , il faut juste 

Participer


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2016)

et ne pas

--> partir

du jeu dès le premier QQL-p (Que Quatre Lettres-palsambleu!)


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2016)

sans
--> Parti-pris


----------



## dragao13 (30 Novembre 2016)

Et ça vous arracherait la gueule d'éditer la règle page 1 tas de ...

-- > Tartanpions


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2016)

C'est plus
--> Désopilant de brandir des cartons


----------



## dragao13 (30 Novembre 2016)

Mouais ... sauf que la règle n'est pas connue du coup ... donc vous vous passerez de ma 

--> Participation


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Mouais ... sauf que la règle n'est pas connue



justement pomme à l'eau, queue de cerise, ton taille-
→ crayon 
n'est peut-être pas adapté aux cul-cul-la-praline de ce jeu vicelard.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2016)

à cheval sur le
--> Dictionnaire


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2016)

À la Une: encore un bizutage qui tourne au
→ vinaigre !


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2016)

Toute polémique, Victor, est
--> Vaine


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2016)

mais il adore la 
Vanille


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2016)

..le

--> veinard

donc il apprécie le fruit de certaines orchidées ...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2016)

il 
--> aimerait 

sans doute


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2016)

ce diable finira
--> Hermite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2016)

Thermomètre


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2016)

--> oscillomètre


----------



## boninmi (1 Décembre 2016)

--> Oscilloscope


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2016)

→ scopélomorphe


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2016)

--> Poubelles


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2016)

c'est l'heure de la
→ soupe


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2016)

plus d'une les rend
--> Populaires


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2016)

surtout celle à l'encre de
→ poulpe  _..fiction_


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2016)

Oups !
--> Loupé


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2016)

trop
--> Compliqué


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2016)

+ simple: les œufs foisonnent dans la

--> lompe


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2016)

qui est ainsi
--> Plombée


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2016)

..encore une poule (de mer) sans écailles
→ morbleu   !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2016)

--> Morue (elle a des bracelets en écaille)


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2016)

et des 

--> Roulements


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2016)

et des 
→ tremolos  (pas comme la carpe)


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2016)

--> Morts


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2016)

--> Prompts


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2016)

Promotions


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2016)

--> Impro


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2016)

--> Morpion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2016)

Parcimonie


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2016)

--> Pardon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2016)

Gardon


----------



## litobar71 (3 Décembre 2016)

tiens mais c'est justement l'heure pour quelques
→ grattons


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2016)

Grattons ! s'écrient les
--> Regrattiers


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2016)

aux deux
--> Tiers


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2016)

vide ?
--> Triste


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2016)

et 

--> Traité


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2016)

... et un QQ, un !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2016)

plus nombreux, nous les aurions
--> Ratifiés


----------



## litobar71 (4 Décembre 2016)

un p'tit coup de main pour les
→ falsifier


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2016)

M'enfin ! ils sont traités ces
--> Salsifis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2016)

Oui, par des salafistes


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2016)

--> Ficelés


----------



## litobar71 (4 Décembre 2016)

fortement aux emplantures des
→ carlingues


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2016)

camarguaise


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2016)

--> Marseillaise


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2016)

cette
--> Sardine qui coince l'entrée du Vieux-Port


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2016)

et la sortie du porte-monnaie du vieux
--> Radin


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2016)

et 
--> Dinosaure


----------



## boninmi (4 Décembre 2016)

--> Tyrannosaure


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2016)

--> Dompteur (en veste à brandebourgs)


----------



## boninmi (4 Décembre 2016)

--> Dénominateur


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2016)

de la 

--> Fraction


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2016)

--> Soustraction


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2016)

... qui laisse des
--> Trous


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2016)

dans les 
--> Confituriers de la Mère Grand


----------



## ninkasi67 (4 Décembre 2016)

---->>> pourritures


----------



## litobar71 (4 Décembre 2016)

il est l'heure de déposer la persillade sur la
→ friture  de goujons


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

le chat en a dérobé deux : quelle
--> Forfaiture !


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

et dès potron-minette deux autres pour son
→ breakfast  !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

ce gueux aggrave son cas,
--> Saperlotte !


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2016)

il en
--> Grelotte


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

car ça risque de lui pleuvoir sur le râble comme à
--> Gravelotte


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2016)

Il se réfugiera dans une
--> Gargote


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

dans le giron de
--> Margoton


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

qui lui servira les

--> rogatons


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

bel opportuniste, 
--> Raminagrobis


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

qui à ce tarif là n'est point prêt de

--> maigrir


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

ce greffier connaît plus d'une
--> Simagrée


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

mais n'abuse point de

--> grimaces


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2016)

et reste sage comme une
--> Image


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

un vrai tour de

--> magie

surtout devant les souris


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2016)

des

--> gamineries

tout celà


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

..sauf lorsqu'il les avale comme des

→ mignardises  !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

en matière de chat > *da capo* préfère des
--> Gaillardises


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2016)

En effet, je m'autorise parfois quelques

--> saillies


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

avec une meute, une horde peut-être!, de louloutes en

→ laisse   (un peu lâche mais tenue avec vigueur)


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2016)

et une
--> Liasse de biftons


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

d'aucuns préfèrent les amours
--> Ancillaires


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

..se répandant au travers de leurs
→ chairs


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2016)

idéales au moment des

--> saturnales

édit : grillé


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

..tiens donc, nous parlons cul & un mignon QQ fait son apparition au

→ naturel

- en aparté: _édit : grillé_ est plus rigolo que _"erreur"_ par exemple.


----------



## boninmi (5 Décembre 2016)

--> Rature


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2016)

du prénom féminin lors d'un

→ râteau


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2016)

le galant en sort
--> Traumatisé


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2016)

comme nombre de
→ martyrs  anonymes


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2016)

Espérons qu'ils croisent sur leur chemin un bon

--> samaritain


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2016)

consolateur des 
--> Marris


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2016)

Les maris marris ont-ils des

--> marisques ?


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2016)

oui, d'où une pluie de

--> sarcasmes

malveillants


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2016)

qui leur flanquent le
--> Marasme


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2016)

..les empêchant de réaliser sereinement des
→ macramés


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2016)

--> Métamorphosés en fées du logis


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2016)

pour passer un coup d'

--> Aspirateur


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2016)

et enfin réunir ces sataniques moutons
→ disparates


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2016)

qui ne pensent qu'au
--> Picrate


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2016)

les mêmes qui ne savent pas correctement réaliser un

--> marcottage


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2016)

mais qui savent aligner les
--> Radotages


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2016)

..et les effets de
→ toges


----------



## da capo (7 Décembre 2016)

de vrais orateurs de

--> gargotes


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2016)

reconnaissables à leur
→ trogne


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2016)

--> Rougeoyante


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2016)

a contrario du blanc immaculé du

--> yogourt


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2016)

qu'avale mélancoliquement le _Mongol_ dans sa
--> Yourte


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2016)

tout en rêvant de suivre la

--> route

de son aïeul Gengis Khan


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2016)

conquérant par sa
--> Biroute


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2016)

et ses somptueux

--> broutages

de..


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2016)

... verts
--> Paturages (l'herbe n'y repoussait pas)


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2016)

Heureusement il nous a laissé le
--> Labourage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2016)

Avant de partir bourlinguer


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2016)

Quel bonheur ! Pouvoir
--> Cultiver en paix son champ de patates


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2016)

ça évite la
--> Calvitie


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2016)

tout en éloignant la

--> valetaille


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2016)

levé
--> Vaillamment dès l'aube (où blanchit la campagne)


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2016)

exécute un 
→ bâillement
et sort dignement affronter un brouillard _à piquer à la fourchette_


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2016)

chaudement
--> Habillé


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2016)

pour aller déblayer les
--> Chablis


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2016)

à grands coups de 
→ balais
magiques (voir Harry Potter)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2016)

garantis
--> Imbrisables


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2016)

a contrario du
--> labre
savoureux par petites bouchées


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2016)

comme le
--> Râble


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2016)

qui sans
→ blablater
est le roi de l'astiquage de fours


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2016)

Tout le monde à
--> Table


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2016)

la
→ blatte
aussi


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2016)

Non, à l'
--> Étable


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2016)

oh ! des
--> Bartavelles (« Il les a tuées ! Toutes les deux ! Il les a tuées ! »)


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2016)

interdites aux
→ lève-tard


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2016)

condamnés aux
--> Vantardises d'un _Tartarin_


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2016)

sortes de
→ paravents
de l'incompétence


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2016)

en
--> Parapente
la gloire de mon père


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2016)

il se laissa 
--> Photographier par le Curé avec son tableau de chasse


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2016)

transformant mon coucou de
→ trapanelle
en planeur silencieux & venteux


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2016)

--> Planeur hi ! hi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2016)

piloté par un parlementaire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2016)

en train de parler dans son
--> Portable


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2016)

avec la tour de contrôle de l'
--> Aéroport


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2016)

de
→ Protaras


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2016)

je veux parler au contrôleur
--> Protagoras


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2016)

Mais aujoud'hui il semble inutile de contrôler le théorème de
--> Pythagore


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2016)

qui s'est envolé vers
→ Carthage


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2016)

le réalisme 
--> Arithmétique de _Pythagore_ est contredit par l'incommensurabilité de la diagonale impliquée par son théorème géométrique


----------



## boninmi (10 Décembre 2016)

--> Algorithmique


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2016)

--> Pragmatique


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2016)

tenir la
--> Rampe


----------



## boninmi (11 Décembre 2016)

--> Mapper


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2016)

--> Appariement (des couteaux et des fourchettes)


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2016)

--> Appartement ou resto ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2016)

--> Apparemment cité citée


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2016)

--> Parement


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2016)

du
--> Pavement


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2016)

avant
--> Lavement


----------



## The Lynx (11 Décembre 2016)

--> Avenant


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2016)

plus de déjections de clebs
--> Contrevenants


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2016)

sans
→ cravate


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2016)

ni
--> Cravache


----------



## The Lynx (12 Décembre 2016)

--> Avalanche


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2016)

qui aide souvent les mal placés à 
--> calancher


----------



## The Lynx (12 Décembre 2016)

--> nonchalamment


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2016)

dans cette vague
--> Blanche


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2016)

--> lancée 
à tout berzingue


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

--> Éclaboussant tout sur son passage


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

→ ratiboisant  
sans coup férir jusqu'au _grand silence_


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

--> Décoiffant !


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2016)

--> Défiance


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

avec La

--> Finance


----------



## The Lynx (13 Décembre 2016)

--> Inanimé


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

Ouille! Voilà un magnifique *QQ* (Que Quatre lettres)

→ méfiance  donc!


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2016)

Félicitations au
-->Fiancé


----------



## ninkasi67 (13 Décembre 2016)

-->> Décadences


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

tiens ! encore un QQ : j'en connais qui vont être
--> Décanillés


----------



## ninkasi67 (13 Décembre 2016)

Ou ---> décalaminé


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

... ce 
--> Calame miné d'avoir été trempé dans le déca


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2016)

... et ce n'est pas une bonne
--> Réclame


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

excepté à

--> l'entracte

avec des bonbons Kréma


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

c'est ce quon appelle faire l'
--> Article


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2016)

et pas
--> Criard


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

Ah! 

--> chiader

une pub comme Jean Mineur!

loustic a réalisé le 3ème QQ de l'aprèm.


----------



## The Lynx (13 Décembre 2016)

--> Charrier

Faut-il utiliser 5 lettres *différentes* du mot précédent?


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

*oui*, et sans trop
→ tricher


----------



## The Lynx (13 Décembre 2016)

→ ricocher


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

--> Renchéri


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2016)

--> Chéri pas facile à trouver !


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

comme dans
→ chéri-bibi


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2016)

ça fait
--> Bicher


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

je rajoute l'o pour aboutir à
→ brioche


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

pas de brioche : il 
--> Cabriole (comme un cabri)


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2016)

les *Ferrari* cabriolets n'ayant pas les 5 merveilleuses lettres mon cabrio sera donc un
→ Lamborghini


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2016)

la 
--> Trombine de ces jouets m'indiffère


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2016)

ou la
--> Timbale


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2016)

en peau de zébi ?
--> Minable !


----------



## litobar71 (14 Décembre 2016)

--> baltringue

tout simplement


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2016)

quel
--> Bastringue


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2016)

allons faire la Java dans cette
--> Guinguette


----------



## litobar71 (14 Décembre 2016)

revêtues d'une simple

--> nuisette


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2016)

n'oublions pas l'
--> Épuisette


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2016)

pour avoir l'air de pêcheuses d'
--> Épinoches


----------



## litobar71 (14 Décembre 2016)

avec la
→ chopine
à portée..


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2016)

allez cul sec les
--> Copines !


----------



## litobar71 (15 Décembre 2016)

que je vous montre un p'tit
→ poisson
frétillant


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2016)

susurre
--> Polisson le marin d'eau douce


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2016)

--> Pâlissant


----------



## litobar71 (15 Décembre 2016)

en 

--> déplissant

son outil..


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2016)

aussi 
--> Imprésentable qu'un macaroni


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2016)

Pour midi des
--> Pâtes


----------



## litobar71 (15 Décembre 2016)

oui mais des
→ spaghettoni  (n°7)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2016)

attention ! je les veux tous bien
--> Alignés et pas en vrac


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2016)

et bien
--> Peignés


----------



## litobar71 (15 Décembre 2016)

sur le sommet comme les

--> neiges

du Kilimanjaro


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2016)

où sur leurs skis s'agitent des
--> Singes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2016)

--> Geignards (car, ne l'oublions pas, le quadrumane est sans pieds)


----------



## litobar71 (15 Décembre 2016)

l'éléphant quand il n'est pas un
→ navigateur
débutant a l'immense privilège de posséder deux genoux aux places arrières (aux postérieurs pour les fans des animaux).


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2016)

ce qui est des plus commode pour l'exercice en plein air de la
--> Vénération


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2016)

pour le plein air, je préfère la
--> Lévitation


----------



## litobar71 (16 Décembre 2016)

comme Joseph de
→ Cupertino  sans doute!


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2016)

--> Croupe en l'air


----------



## litobar71 (16 Décembre 2016)

& 
→ proue  en avant, il y a une forte houle.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2016)

la culbute fait
--> Rouspéter la passagère


----------



## ninkasi67 (16 Décembre 2016)

d'ou la reponse de la dite Dame 
qu'est ce que ce
>>>>> Boursouffler


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2016)

car le souffleur _Éole_ n'aime rien tant que
--> Bourrer


----------



## litobar71 (17 Décembre 2016)

& tout transformer en
→ bourrier


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2016)

en conservant le
--> Jujubier


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2016)

devant lequel l'enfant réjoui de voir les belles dattes, ne pourra que

--> jubiler


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2016)

ce jubileur abîmait les dattes ! il n' pas la mine piteuse mais
--> Réjouie


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2016)

et ne craint pas l'
--> Injure du temps


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2016)

exegi monumentum aere
--> Perennius (qu'il disait)


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2016)

On peut se pencher un peu sur l'
--> Épicurisme


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2016)

Prenez garde aux
--> Simulacres


----------



## litobar71 (18 Décembre 2016)

il est midi, donc petit blanc et quelques
→ crustacés


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2016)

ce blanc est
--> Coruscant !


----------



## litobar71 (18 Décembre 2016)

comme certaines liqueurs bachiques de
→ Toscane


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2016)

Qu'on boit en douce à la cantoche


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2016)

sans faire la
--> Tronche


----------



## litobar71 (18 Décembre 2016)

de l'homo
→ neanderthalensis


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2016)

montrant tout son
--> Talent


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2016)

pour figurer des animaux
--> Détalant


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2016)

dans la
--> Lande


----------



## litobar71 (19 Décembre 2016)

→ antédiluvienne


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2016)

le chasseur les larde à coups de
--> Javelines


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2016)

dans les
--> Jardins


----------



## litobar71 (19 Décembre 2016)

on les retrouve alignés comme des
→ sardines


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2016)

chevauchés par des
--> Gamines


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2016)

de vrais petits
--> Anges


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2016)

--> Sanglées dans leurs Perfectos


----------



## litobar71 (19 Décembre 2016)

qui vous 
→ saignent
comme des vampirettes


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2016)

en faisant
--> Signe


----------



## litobar71 (19 Décembre 2016)

de leurs mains
→ gainées


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2016)

cessez ces
--> Simagrées ! gronde l'Ogre (leur père)


----------



## litobar71 (20 Décembre 2016)

&
→ jérémiades  renchérit l'ogresse


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2016)

de quoi tomber
--> Raide


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2016)

de leurs
--> Haridelles


----------



## litobar71 (20 Décembre 2016)

voici l'heure du p'tit blanc agrémenté de succulentes
→ pibales  (sautées dégustées tièdes)


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2016)

toutes
--> Pâles


----------



## litobar71 (20 Décembre 2016)

comme certains
→ salpêtres


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2016)

Nous voici bien
--> Empêtrés


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2016)

dans ces lises
--> Détrempées


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2016)

Vite nos
--> Impers


----------



## litobar71 (20 Décembre 2016)

→ prem's


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2016)

attention ! les fonds sont
--> Trompeurs


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2016)

& 
→ prompts  
aux ensevelissements!


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2016)

comme des
--> Pompiers


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2016)

faites vos
→ prières !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2016)

Quelque part au sein du grand bourbier de _Grimpen_, au fond de cet immense marais qui l'a
--> Aspiré, cet homme au cœur insensible et cruel est enterré pour l'éternité.


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2016)

_Du feu s'échappait de sa gueule ouverte; ses yeux jetaient de la_
→ braise_; son museau, ses pattes s'enveloppaient de traînées de flammes._


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2016)

le détective fit un arrêt ; la peur l'envahit. Lui ne connaissait pas la cruauté du monde ni la douleur physique, Les seules pointes qui le transperçaient étaient psychologiques, lui le

--> sybarite


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2016)

La source est
--> Tarie


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2016)

il faut
--> Traire la vache


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2016)

puis l'envoyer
→ paître
avec ses copines.


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2016)

ad
--> patres


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2016)

mouaih… d'ici à entrer dans la

--> postérité


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2016)

_ Insere, Daphni, piros : carpent tua poma nepotes_
--> Poiriers


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2016)

Pour ça, pas besoin d'être
--> Sportif


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2016)

→ fortiche


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2016)

--> Foire (on y voit des hercules)


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2016)

comme une fête 
→ foraine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2016)

viens faire un tour de manège,
--> Frangine !


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2016)

D'abord enlève ta
--> Gaine


----------



## litobar71 (23 Décembre 2016)

& glissons la petite
→ graine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2016)

bas les pattes ou je t'en colle une
--> Gratinée (rosit la rosière)


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2016)

Au secours il essaie de
--> Tringler


----------



## litobar71 (23 Décembre 2016)

l'heure approche du p'tit blanc accompagné d'une tartine




aux
→ rillettes  (de lapin)


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2016)

D'accord pour du blanc mais un
--> Litre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2016)

Acheté avec les sous récupérés dans la tirelire


----------



## litobar71 (23 Décembre 2016)

dissimulée sous la
→ literie


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2016)

dans la
--> Laiterie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2016)

la fille de la laitière aime les 
--> Tailleurs


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2016)

C'est mieux qu'ici
--> Ailleurs


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2016)

Ça a de l'
--> Allure


----------



## litobar71 (24 Décembre 2016)

alors il faut se
→ laurer  de gloire!


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2016)

ou adorner d'un ruban son
--> Galure


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2016)

--> Blague à part


----------



## litobar71 (24 Décembre 2016)

Ha! Ha! Ce jeu est loin d'être
→ glauque !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2016)

pour qui ne donne pas sa
--> Langue au chat


----------



## litobar71 (25 Décembre 2016)

Matelots! Allure grand
→ largue  en ce jour!


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2016)

On se retrouvera au grand
--> Large


----------



## litobar71 (25 Décembre 2016)

pour une p'tite 
→ graille


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2016)

à force de petites grailles > on finit
--> Grassouillet


----------



## litobar71 (25 Décembre 2016)

alors juste une
→ grignoterie  en passant..


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2016)

de la
--> Gnognote


----------



## litobar71 (25 Décembre 2016)

dans la
→ cagnotte


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2016)

et en route pour une partie de
--> Canotage


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2016)

tout est prêt chez le
--> Notaire


----------



## litobar71 (25 Décembre 2016)

Ça va pas
→ trainer  alors!


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2016)

pour 
--> Ratifier la vente


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2016)

du
→ rafiot  relâchant dans l'île du Cap-breton


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2016)

la coque
--> Rafistolée de partout


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2016)

les
→ entreponts  désertés


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2016)

--> Éventrés


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2016)

par le souffle des
→ nitroglycérines


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2016)

les passagers sont de bons
--> Nageurs


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2016)

& les squales




de bons


→ mangeurs


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2016)

qui cependant redoutent l'arrivée des
--> Vengeurs


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2016)

Qui 
--> Règnes


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2016)

faute d'accord, ça va 
--> Saigner !


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2016)

Verbes à l'infinitif. Veillons au
--> Grain


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2016)

& fredonnons une douce
→ rengaine


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2016)

pour avoir la 

--> Migraine


----------



## boninmi (26 Décembre 2016)

--> Gastroentérite


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2016)

se soulager à l'ombre d'un
--> Troène


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2016)

du
→ Northamptonshire


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2016)

dans un paysage de carte
--> Postale


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2016)

envoyée à ses
--> Potes


----------



## ninkasi67 (26 Décembre 2016)

prostates


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2016)

des
→ satrapes


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2016)

qui mènent une vie de
--> Sybarites


----------



## litobar71 (27 Décembre 2016)

dans leur
→ marquisat


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2016)

d'
--> Artisans


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2016)

entourés de 
--> Courtisans


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2016)

--> Balourds


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2016)

et de conseillers
--> Roublards


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2016)

avec leurs
--> Lardons


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2016)

lardons ces grimauds ! foi de
--> Pardaillan


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2016)

que vienne l'
--> Aéroplane


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2016)

afin de s'
--> Envoler


----------



## litobar71 (28 Décembre 2016)

avec l'
→ aéronavale


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2016)

Lieutenant
--> Laverdure ! au rapport...


----------



## litobar71 (28 Décembre 2016)

que d'
→ aventures !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2016)

n'oubliez pas vos
--> Parachutes !


----------



## litobar71 (29 Décembre 2016)

pour amortir le
→ crash


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2016)

sur les
--> Chars


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2016)

encore deux 
--> Chasseurs de perdus ! fulmine le Colon'


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2016)

De quoi avoir la
--> Chiasse fulmine le gros colon !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2016)

apportez-lui une
--> Chaise percée


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2016)

& suffisamment de Rince Cochon pour se prendre une bonne
→ caisse !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2016)

dit-il
--> Sarcastique


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2016)

Attention à l'
--> Encaustique


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2016)

car il y a toujours une pique en
--> Caustique


----------



## litobar71 (31 Décembre 2016)

tu manies la langue (de bœuf)
→ sauce  piquante (cornichons & autres ingrédients.)


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2016)

Je confirme et j'appose mon
--> Sceau


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2016)

avec mon
--> Sécateur  je décachette les lettres des mauvaises langues


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2016)

mais il s'en moque le
--> Spectateur


----------



## litobar71 (31 Décembre 2016)

égaré dans sa
→ stratosphère


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2016)

avec sa

Photothèque


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2017)

même dans l'antichambre du
--> Purgatoire il continuera de lorgner ses images


----------



## litobar71 (1 Janvier 2017)

& de
→ taguer  à tout va!


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2017)

--> Aguerri et souhaitant une bonne année à tous


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2017)

--> Rugissant *: Bonne Année*


----------



## litobar71 (1 Janvier 2017)

→ troussant  pour la première fois en 2017!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2017)

la nymphe
--> Rougissante


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2017)

--> , Assourdissante


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2017)

--> Outragée


----------



## litobar71 (2 Janvier 2017)

par un
→ foutriquet  de pacotille


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2017)

la
--> Biroute à l'air


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2017)

--> Turbo à fond


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2017)

agité de
--> Soubresauts


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2017)

, de
--> Ressauts


----------



## litobar71 (2 Janvier 2017)

--> primsautiers


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

une exhibition
--> Satyrique


----------



## litobar71 (3 Janvier 2017)

avec
→ quatre
nymphes des montagnes


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2017)

menées à la
--> Trique


----------



## litobar71 (3 Janvier 2017)

mais néanmoins avec une
→ courtoisie  sereine.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2017)

Quand il est en 

--> Voiture


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

... le *Jura* ne peut pas
--> Importuner les passantes


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2017)

il reste une bonne
--> Poire


----------



## litobar71 (3 Janvier 2017)

moins guerrière que la
→ pétoire  du yang tsé (Steve McQueen)


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2017)

après y avoir joué les
--> Prostituées _Emmanuelle Arsan_ prit la plume


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2017)

faisant fi de la
→ spiritualité
de la règle monastique


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2017)

mais respectant le
--> Rituel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2017)

liturgie


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2017)

zut..
→ grillé!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2017)

--> Égrillard


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2017)

--> Gaillard


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2017)

pas si
--> vieillard 
que cela!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2017)

--> Vicelard


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2017)

et joueur de 

--> Billard


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2017)

capable de
--> Dribbler


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2017)

& ainsi de
→ briller
au firmament du TOP des TOP'S!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2017)

les jeux de balles, billes, boules me font
--> Bailler


----------



## litobar71 (5 Janvier 2017)

belle occasion pour
→ railler


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2017)

et même, comme souvent, pour
-->Dérailler


----------



## litobar71 (5 Janvier 2017)

en bon 
→ ferrailleur  comme il se doit!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2017)

ça va
--> Dérouiller


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2017)

Quelle
--> Embrouille !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2017)

scénario de 
--> Barbouilleur


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2017)

barbouilant jusqu'à sa
--> Barbe


----------



## litobar71 (6 Janvier 2017)

avec ce magnifique QQ je saute illico presto par-dessus la
→ rambarde


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2017)

pour arracher la barbe postiche du 
--> Barde


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2017)

pour masquer un QQ qui n'était que
--> Calembredaine


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2017)

...à faire se poiler les
--> Glabres


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2017)

mais a faire sortir le 

--> Sabre


----------



## litobar71 (6 Janvier 2017)

sans
→ soubresaut


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2017)

dans la
--> Brousse


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2017)

ces coupe-coupe _Manufrance_ sont vraiment
--> Robustes


----------



## litobar71 (7 Janvier 2017)

le plat utilisé pour administrer quelques bonnes
→ roustes !


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2017)

Cela me fait
--> Tousser


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2017)

dit la bonne
--> Troussée


----------



## litobar71 (7 Janvier 2017)

par une respectable
→ biroute


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2017)

avec une
--> Trique


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2017)

... qu'ils sont donc
--> Lubriques !


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2017)

--> Bernique !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2017)

elle leur fait la 
--> Nique


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2017)

cette espèce de
--> Niquedouille


----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2017)

un genre de
→ lourdaud(e)


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2017)

? Un QQ lourdaud ?


----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2017)

tel est pris qui..
j'ai rectifié


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2017)

... la
--> Bourde


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2017)

Les QQ on va les
--> Moudre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

et les mettre en
--> Foudres


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2017)

pour les apports en oxygène &
→ aromatiques  mesurés


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2017)

le tout carrément en
--> Biodynamie


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

pour créer un distillat
--> Abominable (paré des vertus de la Nature)


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2017)

qu'un vin soit
→ imbuvable  rien de bien grave! (dixit M.Onfray, critique de l'avatar de l'anthroposophie qu'est la biodynamie)


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2017)

attention toutefois au vin
--> Bleui


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

encore une
--> Lubie


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2017)

pour 
--> éblouir
cucul la praline


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

--> Ripoliné façon cyan


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2017)

et 

--> Polariser


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2017)

--> Prisé


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2017)

--> Reprisé


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2017)

--> Aspiré


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2017)

--> Spiralé


----------



## litobar71 (10 Janvier 2017)

→ hélicoïdales


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2017)

--> Hémorroïdes


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2017)

--> Morose


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2017)

--> Sermon


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2017)

--> Monseigneur ! (« ça sent l'apoplexie » - _Gil Blas de Santilliane_)


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2017)

mon
--> Singe


----------



## litobar71 (10 Janvier 2017)

Je m’en cloque le coquillard car j'ai gardé soigneusement les
→ négatifs


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2017)

de ces
--> Graffiti


----------



## litobar71 (11 Janvier 2017)

destinés à maquiller les taches du pelage de la 
→ girafe


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2017)

attention au cou ! c'est
--> Fragile...


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2017)

sensible au coup de
--> Griffe


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2017)

calligraphie oblige : prière de ne pas
--> Griffonner la giraffe


----------



## litobar71 (11 Janvier 2017)

ni la laisser se
→ goinfrer
car son estomac est fragile


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2017)

écartez-la des
--> Fromagers


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2017)

et rendez-lui
--> Hommage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2017)

Hameçonnage


----------



## litobar71 (11 Janvier 2017)

en enregistrant sa voix sublime sur

--> magnéto


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2017)

qui

--> Témoigne


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2017)

que la
--> Montagne accouche d'une souris


----------



## litobar71 (12 Janvier 2017)

une souris de montagne: la
→ marmotte  _bien entendu_


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2017)

qui siffle ses
--> Marmots


----------



## litobar71 (12 Janvier 2017)

une sorte de
→ marotte
chez elle


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2017)

de quoi rendre 
--> Marteaux les randonneurs


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2017)

emmitouflés dans leur
--> Manteau


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2017)

tels des
--> Croque-mitaines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2017)

Martiniquais


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2017)

de bon
--> Matin


----------



## litobar71 (12 Janvier 2017)

→ mâtin !
tu as répondu (15 mn) promptement là!


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2017)

sonnez les
--> Matines ♩♩♩


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2017)

--> Amnésie nous guettes-tu ?


----------



## litobar71 (12 Janvier 2017)

franchement oui, tous les

--> samedis


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2017)

soir de
--> Fredaines


----------



## boninmi (12 Janvier 2017)

--> Calembredaines


----------



## litobar71 (12 Janvier 2017)

cher




tes
→ dires
frisent l'extravagance


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2017)

extravagance toujours
--> Sidérante


----------



## litobar71 (13 Janvier 2017)

jeudi raie même
→ stupéfiante
pour un jeu d'Issoire vers les 21:34


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2017)

Le calembour,
--> Fiente de l'esprit qui vole ? _V. H._


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2017)

hauteur
--> Feinte d'un spécialiste du vers holorime  :
« _Et ma blême araignée, ogre illogique et las_
_Aimable, aime à régner, au gris logis qu'elle a. »_

« _Ô, fragiles Hébreux ! Allez, Rebecca, tombe !_
_Offre à Gilles zèbre, œufs. À l'Érèbe hécatombe ! »_​


----------



## litobar71 (14 Janvier 2017)

tout ceci est
→ féériquement
jubilatoire


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2017)

mais ça n'arrange pas le portrait de
--> Riquet à la houppe


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2017)

toujours
--> Patraque


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2017)

mettez-le en
--> Quarantaine (laideur contagieuse)


----------



## litobar71 (14 Janvier 2017)

bientôt la fin de la matinée, il va falloir
→ trinquer
donc amenez les tapas, un commun edel_z_wicker vous attendra.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2017)

ce *litobar* ne pense qu'à faire la
--> Bringue


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2017)

il court à la
--> Ruine


----------



## litobar71 (14 Janvier 2017)

pour faire passer je gobe une
→ reine-claude


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2017)

une eau-de-vie de reine-claude en guise de
--> Rince-cochon ?


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2017)

Oui, elle conviendrait au
--> Prince


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2017)

Perce-neige


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2017)

dans le _calendrier_
→ _républicain_
était le nom attribué au quatrième jour de pluviôse.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2017)

Français ! encore un effort si vous voulez être...


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2017)

--> Farcis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2017)

Scarifications


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2017)

--> Fricatives


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2017)

Caritatives


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2017)

associations parfois 
→ lucratives
entre des mains malintentionnées


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2017)

compère
--> Lustucru (travailleur indépendant)


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2017)

séchant les pâtes le long des canaux de la cité 
--> lacustre  de..


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2017)

...de nulle part mais occupée par de sinistres
--> Cuistres


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2017)

...et autres
--> Sicaires


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2017)

planqués à Venise sous des airs de
→ vicaire


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2017)

feuilletant son
--> Bréviaire


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2017)

échappant à la grippe
--> Aviaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2017)

Aviateur


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2017)

il vole au-dessus de toutes ces
--> Trivialités


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2017)

surveillant son "moulin" en étoile qu'il a surnommé 

--> stradivarius


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2017)

entièrement construit en
--> Palissandre


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2017)

même matériau que le manche d'un de mes
→ Opinels


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2017)

pour ma part des
--> Laguioles plein manche


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2017)

ou des
--> Guidons ?


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2017)

j'ai un petit faible pour celui du « pays du soleil levant » le:
→ *unagisaki  *(hōchō)
respect mon pote!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2017)

le genre pénible à
--> Aiguiser


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2017)

sauf pour
→ Serguei  (Sergio Goizauskas)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

le rémouleur a fort à faire avec ce fer de
--> Guisarme


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2017)

vu la taille de la lame, au moindre accro je la dépose plutôt chez les
→ maréchales-ferrantes
en compagnie de ma bonne vieille rosse.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

d'un genre moins improbable à dénicher > des
--> Forgeronnes de lames de couteaux


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2017)

Ces forgeronnes ont besoin régulièrement d'un bon
--> Gorgeon


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

pendant qu'elles restaurent mon
--> Gorgerin


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2017)

au village c'est surtout cette grande
→ bringue
de Suzon qui est la spécialiste des jambières..


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

ses doigts s'égarent jusqu'aux
--> Braguettes


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2017)

et croquent les
--> Dragées


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2017)

En compagnie de drag queens


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2017)

qui régulièrement se font éjecter des
→ greens
à cause de..


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2017)

--> Genres bizarres


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

qui ne font pas les meilleurs
--> Gendres


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2017)

à ne pas
--> Déranger


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2017)

dans la
→ grange
remplie..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2017)

Fi des granges ! À la cuisine _Solange_ m'offre des
--> Oranges


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2017)

et du sirop d'
--> Orgeat


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2017)

quelle perspective
--> Orgiastique


----------



## litobar71 (19 Janvier 2017)

avec 
--> orianne


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2017)

--> Orientale ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2017)

je tiens des propos
--> Orientés


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2017)

qui
--> Désorientent


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2017)

cette orientale désorientée me donne le
--> Tournis


----------



## litobar71 (19 Janvier 2017)

et me crée des
→ fourmis  partout-partout, la coquinette!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2017)

c'est qu'elle est pourvue d'appâts bien
--> Fournis


----------



## litobar71 (20 Janvier 2017)

qui me font
→ souffrir
le martyr dès qu'ils s'éloignent!


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2017)

Souvenir des
--> Froufrous de la robe...


----------



## litobar71 (20 Janvier 2017)

et de tant d'autres robes gâteau 
→ fourrées
au chocolat


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2017)

attention aux doigts gourmands et
--> Fureteurs


----------



## litobar71 (21 Janvier 2017)

→ fomenteurs
de soubresauts


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2017)

... pas faux ni
--> Menteurs


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2017)

Quelles
--> Moeurs !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2017)

j'entends d'ici les
--> Rumeurs d'indignation publique


----------



## litobar71 (21 Janvier 2017)

rumeurs savamment distillées par les
→ forumeurs   de Macgé


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2017)

pour susciter des
--> Fureurs morales


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2017)

ou envoyer des
--> Fleurs


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2017)

quels
--> Flatteurs !


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2017)

quels
--> Tarés !


----------



## litobar71 (22 Janvier 2017)

qui avancent le plus souvent masqués comme les
→ ratons laveurs


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2017)

forcément 
--> Cartésiens (« _Larvatus prodeo _»)


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2017)

sans laisser de
--> Trace
pourquoi pas "larvatus pro deo" ?


----------



## litobar71 (22 Janvier 2017)

à l'inverse des
→ Thraces


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2017)

ils avaient de malines
--> Servantes (comme _Thalès_ s'en aperçut)


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2017)

des
--> Savantes
qui regardaient où elles mettaient les pieds


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2017)

des femmes savantes  qui regardaient de plus haut les vers à pieds que les pied-à-terre :

Une pauvre servante au moins m'était restée, 
Qui de ce mauvais air n'était point infectée, 
Et voilà qu'on la chasse avec un grand fracas,
 À cause qu'elle manque à parler Vaugelas.
Je vous le dis, ma sœur, tout ce train-là me blesse, 
(Car c'est, comme j'ai dit, à vous que je m'adresse); 
Je n'aime point céans tous vos gens à latin, 
Et principalement ce Monsieur Trissotin.
C'est lui qui dans des vers vous a tympanisées


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2017)

J'aime la poésie avec entêtement.
Et surtout quand les vers sont tournés galamment.


----------



## litobar71 (22 Janvier 2017)

et accompagnés par un
→ gamelan


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2017)

vous parlez d'un
--> Mélange !


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2017)

Point n'en ferai la
--> Louange


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2017)

_Pindare_ dirigeait lui-même l'orchestration chantée et dansée de ses Odes
--> Panégyriques


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2017)

au lieu d'inventer l'
--> Autogyre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2017)

Gyrophare


----------



## litobar71 (23 Janvier 2017)

morbleu, têtebleu, corbleu, par la mordieu ... j'ose
→ apéro
second tournicoton avalé dans l'autog*i*re pour voir.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2017)

avant l'
--> Opéra


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2017)

tahitien, ne pas oublier son
→ paréo


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2017)

il eût été plus facile à ôter pour _Phryné_ devant l'
--> Aréopage


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2017)

composé d'
--> Harpagons


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2017)

chuis largué là: je vais pêcher les
→ tarpons
en faisant économie d'appâts.


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2017)

donc pêche au
--> Harpon


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2017)

qu'on m'apporte mon
--> Scaphandre !


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2017)

j'aurai l'air d'un
--> Scarabée


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2017)

genre
→ Éric Tabarly


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2017)

plutôt qu'une espèce de notonecte en plastoche > la terrible forme
--> Larvaire du Dytique


----------



## litobar71 (25 Janvier 2017)

tout bien pesé encore une histoire de charge
→ alaire


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2017)

Retournez vite au
--> Sérail


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2017)

les
--> Odalisques



y ont le ventre à l'air


----------



## litobar71 (25 Janvier 2017)

une photo olé olé, mais que fait la
--> modératrice
du forum?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2017)

elle commande un chapeau chez sa
--> Modiste


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2017)

pour retourner à
--> Sodome


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2017)

quelle tenue
--> Démonstrative ! s'écrie _Loth_


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2017)

et partout des
--> Monstres


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2017)

...aspirant à 
--> Connaître le sexe des Anges


----------



## litobar71 (27 Janvier 2017)

..vieille querelle 
→ byzantine
de retour?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2017)

ancienne
--> Antienne


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2017)

--> Native de là-bas


----------



## litobar71 (27 Janvier 2017)

tu causes
→ Việt Minh
là..

le *vénérable* doigt me mettre un gemme sur ce cou. là.(avec ses holorimes à là con)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2017)

C'est une Anna une Anna-na une
--> Annamite


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2017)

tombée dans la
--> Marmite


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2017)

une histoire pas piquée des
--> Termites


----------



## litobar71 (28 Janvier 2017)

déconseillée aux oreilles sous les
→ mitres


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2017)

Donc soignons les
--> Termes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2017)

Assermenté


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2017)

... gueule d'
--> Enterrement


----------



## litobar71 (29 Janvier 2017)

en voyant la gueule de l'
→ entremets!


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2017)

Déjà digéré :
--> Excrément


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2017)

à l'état
--> Crémeux


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2017)

-->Mer.eux


----------



## litobar71 (29 Janvier 2017)

genre
→ murex
sans sa coquille


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2017)

à consommer avec une salade de
--> Rumex


----------



## litobar71 (29 Janvier 2017)

qui pousse très mal sous les climats
→ xérochiméniques


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2017)

...permettant du moins à
--> Chimène de sécher ses larmes


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2017)

et de se remuer les
--> Miches


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2017)

au lieu de traîner toute la journée en
--> Chemise de nuit


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2017)

nuisette qui n'atteint même pas la secrète 
→ cheminée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2017)

Machinalement


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2017)

tout ce fourbi est un drôle de
--> Machin


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2017)

elle s'en va faire les boutiques avec son
--> Chinchilla


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2017)

pour s'acheter un
--> Chandail


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2017)

& ainsi être bien au chaud sur son
→ chaland


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2017)

en évitant d'être
--> Chancelant


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2017)

celui qu'elle l'a pris est par
--> Chance lent


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2017)

& bosse à
→ Chânes


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2017)

joli port à
--> Péniches


----------



## litobar71 (31 Janvier 2017)

plutôt une destination d'embouteillage pour le 
→ chenin blanc 2017
de containers d'Afrique du Sud.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2017)

rouge qui tache ou blanc qui arrache : tout fait coup pour le
--> Chemineau


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2017)

--> Chantre à la retraite


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2017)

actif il avait voix au
--> Chapitre


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2017)

bon prêcheur mais aussi
--> Pécheur


----------



## litobar71 (31 Janvier 2017)

→ peuchère!
les deux loustics n'y vont point de main morte!


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2017)

à force de se pencher en chaire > il a pris un penchant pour la
--> Bouchère


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2017)

et a fini par prendre une
--> Bûche


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2017)

c'est la chute dans la
--> Débauche


----------



## litobar71 (31 Janvier 2017)

genre
→ bamboche  privée


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2017)

avec poularde à la
--> Broche


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2017)

rôtie à la
--> Torche


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2017)

Elle est dure comme de la 
--> Roche ! maugrée le vicaire


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2017)

gêné par la mouche du
--> Coche
mais ptotégé par la couche du moche


----------



## litobar71 (1 Février 2017)

adorable QQ de sieur




, de ce pas, fissa je cafte à tous les
→ clochers
des alentours!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2017)

dont les coqs toisent de haut les
--> Cochets de l'année


----------



## litobar71 (1 Février 2017)

qui "eux" ne s'intéressent pas, mais alors pas du tout aux
--> cochettes
toutes roses.


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2017)

--> Ricochets


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2017)

Un QQ pour contrepéter a fait sonner le
--> Tocsin


----------



## litobar71 (1 Février 2017)

perso quand je décrypte une réponse de cet acabit je stoppe l'apéro illico et fonce avaler maints & maints
→ tonics!


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2017)

--> Nicot


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2017)

--> Cointreau


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2017)

& hop! une liqueur
→ triple sec


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2017)

bon pour le
--> Pélerin


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2017)

bardé de la protection
--> Inappréciable de sa coquille


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2017)

coquilles de vieiras, ou de nidulas, ou de
→ crousilles
issues de la mer de St Jacques..


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2017)

énumère le
--> Conchiliologiste au sigillographe


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2017)

--> Occitan


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2017)

qui n'a jamais suivi l'
→ action
dans _Le Septième Sceau_  j'imagine..


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2017)

--> Affliction


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2017)

pleurons dans l'
--> Officine


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2017)

tout en surveillant la 
--> Fermentation dans la lessiveuse


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2017)

et gaffe au
--> Morfal


----------



## litobar71 (3 Février 2017)

et gaffe au
→ formol


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2017)

les doigts vont 
--> Morfler


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2017)

heureusement qu'il y a des
--> Moufles


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2017)

ça protège aussi des
--> Maroufles


----------



## litobar71 (5 Février 2017)

& pour certaines
→ fleurs
des épines


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2017)

--> Leurs épines ont fait beaucoup rimer


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2017)

Toujours dans la douleur on verse quelques  pleurs


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2017)

--> Pleurésie


----------



## litobar71 (5 Février 2017)

préférons la 
→ purulente
à la *sèche* pour le jeu


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2017)

seiche mais
--> Gluante


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2017)

--> Galante


----------



## litobar71 (5 Février 2017)

se promenant sur la plage de la chambre d'amour à
→ Anglet


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2017)

Ah ! ces
--> Plagistes...


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2017)

... vont-ils enfin suivre efficacemnt un
--> Stage ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2017)

Gestation


----------



## litobar71 (6 Février 2017)

de l'éléphant? Vingt mois et quatre
--> semaines


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2017)

Passent les jours et passent les semaines
Ni temps passé
Ni les amours reviennent
Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine


----------



## litobar71 (7 Février 2017)

, 5 lettres, condition

→ sine qua non 

joli poème!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2017)

l'éléphante a accouché d'une souris peu
--> Canonique


----------



## litobar71 (7 Février 2017)

avec qui morbleu dois-je m'
→ acoquiner
pour espérer avoir un jour _le dernier mot_?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2017)

avec un favorisé de la
--> Quine


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2017)

qui vous fait la
--> Nique


----------



## litobar71 (7 Février 2017)

en vous montrant ses dents acérées de 
→ requin-bouledogue


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2017)

un à ne pas
--> Enquiquiner


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2017)

Évitons de tomber en
--> Quenouille


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2017)

Qu'
--> Ouille la gent mâle !


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2017)

c'est du
--> Cafouillage


----------



## litobar71 (7 Février 2017)

Qu'
→ Ouille  le caviste, _(Achemineur de vrac) _!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2017)

le caviste s'
--> Embrouille (il double-ouille : l'effet du Fest-Noz sans doute ?)


----------



## litobar71 (8 Février 2017)

merci de
→ bémoliser
mon ouille (conjugué il est vrai), mais je croyais qu'il était autorisé de doubler si le sens est différent comme: les poules du _couvent couvent_.
j'en tiendrai compte à l'avenir.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2017)

inutile de tenter de 
--> Blouser
mon « Qu'ouille la gent mâle » certes s'amusait à suggérer à l'oreille un « Couille : l'agent mâle » pour parer à la menace de « tomber en quenouille » brandie par *loustic* ; mais littéralement signifiait bien : « que la gent mâle ouille seule le vin dans le chai » (en tenant les femmes à l'écart des barriques pour éviter que le vin tourne - autre façon d'échapper à une chute en quenouille). Même verbe donc, conjugué certes.


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2017)

suis-je alors un
--> Loser ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2017)

se demande Julien
--> Sorel


----------



## litobar71 (8 Février 2017)

qui n'était point
--> Sorelois
n'ayant jamais habité chez nos cousins.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2017)

le _Royaume de Sorelois_ est un des territoires
--> Légendaires du Cycle Arthurien dont le roi est _Galehaut_, le fils de la Géante (Lancelot en prose, XIIIè siècle).


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2017)

la Géante surnommée
--> Lampadaire


----------



## litobar71 (9 Février 2017)

je parlais de la ville de Sorel-Tracy (Québec), donc aussi grande qu'un
→ palmier  (dont la stipe est géante)


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2017)

le
--> Psalmiste chante pour Saül à l'ombre des palmiers


----------



## ninkasi67 (9 Février 2017)

> Salafiste


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2017)

--> Fistule


----------



## litobar71 (9 Février 2017)

comme ns ns éloignons rapidement du david de la bible je vais simplement anagrammer sur mon quotidien:
→ sulfite(s)  injecté(s) par l'achemineur de vrac.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2017)

ça sent le soufre chez ce maître de chai
--> Sulfureux


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2017)

--> Furieux


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2017)

il en a le teint
--> Ferrugineux


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2017)

le doigt
--> Rugueux


----------



## litobar71 (11 Février 2017)

et
→ vigoureux


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2017)

...de
--> Vigneron


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2017)

quinze fois
--> Environ


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2017)

...il goûte en bouilleur de cru
--> Virtuose


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2017)

atteint de
--> Couperose


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2017)

à la
--> Croupe rose de la stagiaire


----------



## litobar71 (11 Février 2017)

à qui l'on apprend à installer les
→ courges  (bourguignonnes) 
sous les cuves


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2017)

cette
--> Gourde a tout à apprendre


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2017)

elle a encore fait une
--> Bourde


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2017)

elle est
--> Lourde


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2017)

--> Sourde
en plus !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2017)

Dès le matin on peut la voir
Sur le pavé sur le trottoir
Cheminer, la mine hagarde
La soûlarde


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2017)

la
→ radule
pâteuse & la démarche incertaine


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2017)

gare au
--> Lardu la radasse !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2017)

le développement est durable


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2017)

mais requiert un sacré 
→ labeur
pour le rattacher à la police de proximité sus-citée!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2017)

Tableur


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2017)

je dis "attention"!: voici les nouveaux _mangeux de_
→ _balustre_ (québécois)


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2017)

garni de
--> Claustre


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2017)

donnant sur un paysage
--> Lacustre


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2017)

dépourvu de toute créature
→ monstrueuse
à contrario de ma visite en Écosse en l'an 1973.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2017)

n'hébergeant que des
--> Grenouilles


----------



## litobar71 (14 Février 2017)

qui n'arrêtent pas de s'
→ égosiller
en coassant le gaélique.


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2017)

de quoi
--> Dégobiller


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2017)

des
--> Berlingots


----------



## litobar71 (14 Février 2017)

attention aux
--> languettes 
delicates morbleu!


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2017)

rentre ta langue


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2017)

...espèce de 
--> Gourmande


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2017)

tu nous mets en
--> Rogne


----------



## litobar71 (14 Février 2017)

avec ta
→ trogne
qui ne suce pas que des glaçons..


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2017)

tu vas te prendre une
--> Torgnole


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2017)

et faire un rollover


----------



## litobar71 (15 Février 2017)

capédédiou! le premier mignon QQ (que quatre) du jour, ceci vaut bien un coup de
→ gnôle


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2017)

Mets tes
--> Genouillères avant de te faire un tonneau, dit mon père


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2017)

moi j'aime bien les cuisses de grenouilles

@litobar, j'ai pas compris comment tu passais de rollover à gnole


----------



## litobar71 (15 Février 2017)

et



me font fait soulrire & pour rouler dessous la table je me ressers un verre de
→ gniole


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2017)

prétexte pour reluquer les
--> Guiboles de Nicole

[Les cuisses vont par paires > les porteuses de cuisses aussi --> ainsi les *grenouilles* du #12394 font-elles la paire avec celles du #12381. 
*Litobar* est passé de *Torgnole* #12390 à *gnôle* #12392 en sautant un *rollover* qui avait perdu la lettre dans sa roulade : 5 lettres différentes à reprendre = règle du jeu « améliorée ».]


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2017)

qui fait une drôle de
--> Bouille


----------



## litobar71 (15 Février 2017)

j'harmonise en remarquant (sauf votre respect très chair modératrice) que la Nicole n'a point le chat prêt à
→ rouiller


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2017)

elle est la Reine de la
--> Patrouille


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2017)

autant dire la
--> Patronne


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2017)

ronchonnait face au syndicaliste vindicatif


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2017)

'spèce d'
--> Avorton !


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2017)

--> Jarnicoton !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2017)

elle affichait une belle paire de nichon


----------



## litobar71 (16 Février 2017)

mouais, ils ressemblent plutôt à certains
--> chicons


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2017)

qui attirent les
--> Cornichons


----------



## litobar71 (16 Février 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> @litobar, j'ai pas compris comment tu passais de rollover à gnole




cher 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Powerdom, je prends parfois_ certaines_ libertés avec ce jeu.

MacoMaNiac a répondu en partie.(nonobstant il a inséré une majuscule dans mon pseudo & a ignoré les deux derniers caractères)

c'était simplement pour d'une que tu te rappelles des 5 lettres _obligatoires , _de deux nous reprenons en général cinq lettres (ou moins si il n'y a que quatre lettres différentes, parfois que trois! ) du mot fautif et rajoutons ce qu'il faut.

ce jeu sérieux étant bon enfant les dérives des membres d'élite peuvent se révéler décousues face aux rompus & vénérables.

étant caviste je fais des rappels incessants au vin, apéro, alcool etc..

j'aurais eu sur la pointe de la langue un mot contenant *voler *(de la gnaule par exemple) j'aurais poursuivi logiquement sur ton rollover.

au plaisir.


----------



## litobar71 (16 Février 2017)

joli
→ ricochet!


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2017)

Ce jeu est notre
--> Hochet


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2017)

orné de jolies
--> Clochettes


----------



## Powerdom (17 Février 2017)

autour du cou de mes chevres


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2017)

Un QQ !
Cinq lettres différentes
--> Chevrettes


----------



## litobar71 (17 Février 2017)

comme sieur




a l'art de de te chopper à la vitesse du lévrier je poste
→ levrettes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2017)

bannies par le
--> Serviteur du Bon Dieu


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Février 2017)

renifleur


----------



## litobar71 (17 Février 2017)

tiens tiens voici le retour de la fine
→ fleur des QQ !!


----------



## boninmi (17 Février 2017)

--> écornifleur


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2017)

comme un
--> Maroufle


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2017)

... à 
--> Rouflaquettes


----------



## boninmi (17 Février 2017)

--> Claquettes


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2017)

Tête à
--> Claques


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2017)

racontant des
--> Craques


----------



## litobar71 (17 Février 2017)

va se faire
→ sacquer


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2017)

on va plus
--> Casquer


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2017)

les claviers vont
→ causer


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2017)

il faudra leur casser du
--> Sucre
sur le dos


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2017)

puis les
--> Secouer


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2017)

et les 

--> Découper


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2017)

puis les réduire en
→ poudre  de perlimpinpin


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2017)

opérer une
--> Réduction dans l'Athanor


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2017)

sans consulter le
--> Dictionnaire


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2017)

tout en sirotant sa 
→ limonade  faite maison!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2017)

en déclamant : dans la
--> Monadologie les perceptions s'élèvent dans l'âme comme les bulles dans cette limonade


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2017)

et sans
--> Contradiction


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2017)

spécialité des
→ Glandois(es)
âmes d'un certain canton..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2017)

plus vives que les
--> Gogoliennes


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2017)

même sans vent, pas comme les
--> Éoliennes


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2017)

qui arrêtées font d'efficaces supports de
→ tonnelles
de camouflage


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2017)

pour y lutiner Laura
--> Antonelli


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2017)

comme les Jean-Paul
→ Belmondi


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2017)

avec cette mine
--> Immonde


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2017)

de
--> Démon


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2017)

--> Démonstration


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2017)

...de l'âme, comme diraient les 
--> Physiognomonistes


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

...et du corps, comme diraient les
→ gymnosophistes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2017)

qui adoptent des postures
--> Yogiques


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

à leur
--> guise


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2017)

drôles de
--> Zigues


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2017)

Et drôles de zigounettes


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

qui ne raffolent point des
--> glissettes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2017)

sauf au contact des 
--> Grisettes


----------



## ninkasi67 (20 Février 2017)

il va falloir sortir les ….

--> Bistouquettes


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

encore un joli QQ comme au post 12415...ç'est le

--> bouquet!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2017)

aura du  bouc à force de
--> Brouter


----------



## ninkasi67 (20 Février 2017)

il faudra alors se…..
--> Débrouiller


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2017)

pour ne pas
--> Dérouiller


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

car les
--> guérilleros 
veillent


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2017)

déguisés en
--> Gorilles


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

ou parfois en
→ lémuriens
lors des réunions de danses sacrées des primates (attention aux mains baladeuses)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2017)

dignes de figurer dans des
--> Enluminures


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2017)

bonnes pour des
--> Minus


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2017)

il n'était pas petit il était minuscule


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2017)

cet
--> Homuncule


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2017)

Cumulonimbus


----------



## litobar71 (21 Février 2017)

très chargé en
→ columbium


----------



## boninmi (21 Février 2017)

--> Columbarium


----------



## litobar71 (21 Février 2017)

très chargé en
--> baryum


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2017)

quel
--> Barnum !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2017)

un vrai
--> Capharnaüm


----------



## litobar71 (22 Février 2017)

qu'est-ce qui flotte (pas la marine hein!) de couleur blanche-jaune-rouge? le..
→ nénuphar


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2017)

entremêlé de
--> Nymphéas


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2017)

je vois d'ici le tableau:
→ sympa!


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2017)

ce tableau et beaucoup d'autres sont restés
--> Impayés


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2017)

mais sont aujourd'hui
--> Mon...nayables


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2017)

entre riches
→ anonymes


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2017)

habitués du
--> Pseudonyme


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2017)

habiles à
--> Soudoyer


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2017)

tous les
--> Doyens


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2017)

qui paradent dans leurs capes
--> Ondoyantes


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2017)

lors du
→ synode
annuel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2017)

Dyonisiaques


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2017)

où ils se retrouveront
--> Noyés
dans la paperasse


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2017)

divulguez ce scandale,
--> Sycophantes !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2017)

que les coupables tombent en
→ psychose   collective!


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2017)

--> Psychorigide


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2017)

... cet
--> Anachorète ?


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2017)

--> Octaèdre


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2017)

dans le
--> Décor


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2017)

à chacun son
→ crédo


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2017)

--> Accordé


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2017)

à ce cadre rétro :
--> Art_Déco


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2017)

un sujet de
--> Rédac


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2017)

pile-poil dans le
→ cadre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2017)

nettoyez-moi ce cadre - il est
--> Crade


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2017)

on va le peigner à la
--> Carde


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2017)

sans abîmer le portait du
--> Diacre


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2017)

qui n'a rien d'un
--> Chiard


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2017)

il vous agonirait en langage de
--> Charretier


----------



## litobar71 (26 Février 2017)

à vous 
→ châtrer
un eunuque


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2017)

ça ferait
--> Tache


----------



## litobar71 (26 Février 2017)

une vraie
→ hécatombe


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2017)

c'est
--> Moche


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2017)

... cette mise au
--> Chômage technique


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2017)

qui cesse de faire briller le
--> Chrome


----------



## litobar71 (26 Février 2017)

dans la 
→ roche
de Solutré


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2017)

où fleurit l'
--> Orchidée sauvage


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2017)

et d'où il pourrait
--> Choir


----------



## litobar71 (27 Février 2017)

sans gravité _(*sans gravité*..) _car génétiquement c'est un sacré
→ chéiroptère


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2017)

sauvé par son
--> Haricoptère


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2017)

faut pas 
--> Charrier  : rien qu'un Géotrupe (auratus)


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2017)

grignoter de la bouse protège de la
--> Carie


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2017)

vive la
--> Coprophagie, Mesdames ! (il faut savoir souffrir pour être belles)


----------



## litobar71 (28 Février 2017)

une rincée de
→ proconvertine
& ça roule ma poulette!


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2017)

Le proconmachin est inefficace.
Si vous ne voulez plus me voir, essayez l'
--> Anticon


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2017)

il se prend une casquette, le
--> Continent


----------



## litobar71 (28 Février 2017)

tiens-tiens cette nouvelle _macolissade (lisser les syllabes) _ne me parait point
→ innocente


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2017)

Et vlan !
--> Coincé !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2017)

dans une
--> Encoignure


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2017)

position
--> incongrue


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2017)

position acceptable pour une
--> Gorgone


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2017)

je ne savais pas que les mots *d*ans plusieurs jeux différents.







tant qu'elle ne se met *e*n

→ grogne!

je souhaite que ce bâton de discussion rompue ne te mette pas en *rogne*!

si lors d'un fabuleux hasard tu voulais jouer avec papa


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2017)

pour des 
--> Rognures d'ongles


----------



## litobar71 (2 Mars 2017)

éparpillées sur le pédalier de l'
→ orgue


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2017)

vite un coup de
--> Rouge


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2017)

sans se
--> Gourer de pichet


----------



## litobar71 (2 Mars 2017)

mes 
--> groupies
affectionnent plutôt les blancs..


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2017)

un _Hermitage Blanc_ de
--> Chapoutier - ça ne se refuse pas


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2017)

et ça ne fait pas jurer comme un
--> Charretier


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2017)

mais jaser comme un 
--> Parkériste


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2017)

Pouah ! Parker et ses vins boisés tous pareils sans
--> Caractèr_istique


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2017)

ne versez pas d'eau dans ce
--> Cratère


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mars 2017)

car cela va inciter les
→ craterelles
à se multiplier


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2017)

en laissant des traces comme les
--> Lactaires


----------



## boninmi (4 Mars 2017)

--> Chanterelles


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2017)

à consommer lors d'un petit dîner aux
--> Chandelles


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mars 2017)

où l'on sort à bon escient son
→ candélabre  (élagué, cela va de soi)


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2017)

mais
--> Délabré


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2017)

extrait du
--> Débarras


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mars 2017)

planqué derrière les
→ arbres
au fond du jardin


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2017)

élagués, cela va de soi, à coups de
--> Sabre


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2017)

dignes d'obscurs
--> Abordages


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mars 2017)

avant un clair
→ sabordage


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2017)

Plus tard le sabordage, je me sens un tantinet
--> Jobard


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2017)

juché sur ce
--> Bardot


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2017)

et
--> Radotant
du matin au soir


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mars 2017)

&
→ t'attardant 
devant le moulin à vent tout en en buvant..


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2017)

un vin
--> Tordant


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2017)

les boyaux, quant à moi je reste
--> Adorant
l'eau !
At choum !!!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2017)

trêve de
--> Rodomontade : tavernier, du _Montus_ !


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mars 2017)

ah! celui-ci buvons-le
→ modérato


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2017)

Tout juste
--> Tolérable


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mars 2017)

c'est
--> ballot
de dire ça m'enfin?!


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2017)

Vous reprendrez bien un grand coup de Château
--> Talbot


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2017)

ou un petit coup de son jeune
--> Connétable


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2017)

et pourquoi pas un bon coup de
--> Cabernet


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mars 2017)

dissimulé en
→ tabernacle


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2017)

pour mettre en verve l'
--> Archiprêtre


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2017)

qui ipso facto va du haut de sa chaire se mettre à jurer comme un
→ charretier
avant de s'envoler comme un archiptère


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2017)

à la vue des
--> Jarretières de la mercière


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2017)

dispersant toutes sortes de babioles dans les
--> Jardins


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2017)

lieux _bénis_ pour
→ radins


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2017)

il y a des
--> Ragondins dans l'étang


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2017)

et parfois des
--> Girolles


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2017)

les gorilles s'en remplissent le
--> gosier


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2017)

avant de grimper au
--> Rosier


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2017)

cueillir des
--> Groseilles


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2017)

je subodore l'effet hallucinogène que _printemps_ amener la callipyge 
→ girole


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2017)

c'est un beau prénom : _Girole_ pour cette
--> Gironde


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2017)

qui en toute circonstance reste
--> Digne


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2017)

quoique
--> Indigente


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mars 2017)

& souffrant d'une méchante
→ tendinite
au niveau du bassin


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2017)

--> Accident professionnel : un « pelvis elbow » (diagnostique le médecin)


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2017)

fréquent en
--> Occident


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mars 2017)

ceci lui apprendra à rester
--> coite
pour une prompte guérison


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2017)

ne pouvant que 
--> Tricoter des chaussettes (et pas des gambettes)


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2017)

pour y cacher ses
--> Abricots

(ou son... ?)


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mars 2017)

d'
→ aristo


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2017)

des
--> Trottoirs


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2017)

où les concierges vident leurs
--> Tiroirs


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2017)

--> Roturiers


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2017)

--> Orduriers


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2017)

que font les
--> Éboueurs ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2017)

ils remontent leurs
→ bourses?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2017)

... pour faire la
--> Course


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2017)

plus vite qu'un
--> Corse


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2017)

qui se moque du
→ score


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2017)

les escargots ont de belles
--> Cornes


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2017)

surtout lors de la dégustation de
→ crosnes


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2017)

ce ne sont que des
--> Sornettes


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2017)

les eûtes-vous crues,
--> Nonnettes ?


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2017)

Non, c'est ll'heure des
--> Tontes


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2017)

plus de brebis
--> Moutonnantes


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2017)

n'aimant pas la
--> Tomate


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2017)

mais les beaux
--> Matelots


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mars 2017)

au premier
→ motel  venu


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2017)

plongé dans le
--> Molleton


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2017)

--> Mortel, le décor...


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2017)

dit-elle, des
--> Trémolos
dans la voix


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2017)

car - sachez-le - c'est une
--> Mezzo-soprano (émule de _Marilyn Horne_)


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2017)

absolument pas
--> Parano


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mars 2017)

sauf en passant sous les 
→ pronaos
lors de son récital


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2017)

ils ne restent pas de
--> Marbres


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2017)

et en attendant, un petit coup de Pinot Gris au
--> Bar


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mars 2017)

prego tavernier! du
--> rabiot  (5 lettres comme dans le jeu)
de grigio !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2017)

petit coup, sein qu'étroit
Allons ! débouchons un : _Château Coutet_, à 
--> Barsac


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2017)

Ah ! Jeu des cinqoutrois ?
La boisson détériore le comptage...
Je ne connais même plus le nombre de mes
--> Calbars


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mars 2017)

capédédiou! les rompu & vénérable deviennent de drôles de
→ lascars
aujourd'hui avec les p'tits blancs secs & liquoreux!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2017)

Nommez le fourbe, infâme et scélérat maudit,
Tout le monde en convient et nul n’y contredit. 
— Molière, _Le Misanthrope_


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2017)

Depuis votre séjour, les dames de ces lieux
Se plaignent justement des larcins de vos yeux

Molière, _L'Étourdi_


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mars 2017)

"On les peut mettre premièrement comme vous avez dit : "Belle Marquise, vos carlins me font mourir d’amour". Ou bien : "D’amour mourir me font, belle Marquise, vos carlins". Ou bien : "Vos linscar d’amour me font, belle Marquise, mourir". Ou bien : "Mourir vos carlins, belle Marquise, d’amour me font". Ou bien : "Me font vos linscar mourir, belle Marquise, d’amour."


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2017)

les carlins appellent les
--> Câlins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



d'une main qui erre


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2017)

juste avant leur sacrifice rituel (souvent avec un lama) chez les
→ incas


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2017)

pour gagner au
--> Casino


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2017)

mais lors de grosses pertes bien obligé d'aller _décompresser_ dans un
→ caisson


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2017)

en mangeant des
--> Calissons


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2017)

sous le nez des
--> Polissons


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2017)

qui se régalent de
--> poisson 
cru émincé.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2017)

ah ! ces
--> Nippons (avec leurs sushis)


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2017)

ne pas confondre avec les makis sinon les
→ ippons
vont pleuvoir


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2017)

bande de
--> Fripons


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2017)

qui après le boulot aiment être bien
→ noirs


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2017)

en coulant tels des 
--> Entonnoirs


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mars 2017)

je confirme également: ceci est un fait
→ notoire


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2017)

chez les maris des
--> Maritornes


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2017)

et ça continue à coups de
--> Torgnoles


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mars 2017)

après avoir pris trop de coups de
→ gniôle


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2017)

--> Engloutis d'affilée


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2017)

à la vitesse des
→ glouglous
du dindon


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

et des
--> Gargouillis
de l'autre zèbre


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2017)

se désaltérant aux
--> Abreuvoirs des mares (c'était l'heure tranquille où les zèbres vont boire)


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2017)

..les moissonneurs couchés faisaient des groupes

--> sombres;

et ceci se passait dans des temps très anciens.


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

près des meules, qu'on eût prises pour des
--> Décombres


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2017)

La voix des sources change et me parle du soir; 
J’entends l’herbe d’argent grandir dans l’ombre sainte, 
Et la lune perfide élève son miroir 
Jusque dans les secrets de la fontaine éteinte. 
_Paul Valéry_, Narcisse parle
​


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

Je devinais dans la pénombre
Que tu tirais tes bas
Ton coeur d'oiseau battait tout bas
La chambre était très sombre

Paul-Jean Toulet. _Les contrerimes._


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2017)

tu me fais de la _peine hombre,_ mais celle-ci n'étant point
→ énorme
pour cette fois-là je ne donne qu'un coup d'_éperon_


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2017)

Les champs n'étaient point noirs, les cieux n'étaient pas 
--> Mornes


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2017)

bien nous jouassions tous au Mille
→ Bornes


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2017)

jeu casse
--> Burnes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2017)

Garçon ! servez-nous des
--> Brunes


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2017)

c'est pour nos
--> Bourriques


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2017)

que nous ne devons sous aucun prétexte 
--> brusquer
sinon gare aux.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2017)

...regimbements
--> Rustiques


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2017)

qu'il faudra mater à coups de
--> Trique


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2017)

pour faire
--> Piquer l'âne des deux


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2017)

--> Friqués


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2017)

et
--> Fringués pour le manège


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2017)

c'est complètement
--> Dingue


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2017)

sont-ils pas
--> Guindés !


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2017)

engoncés dans leurs manteaux en
→ suédine


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2017)

question de goût, suédine
--> Hideuse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2017)

mine
--> Libidineuse


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mars 2017)

face
→ débile


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2017)

d'habitué à la
--> Bidouille


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mars 2017)

sur les
--> bidules
de toutes sortes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2017)

de la 
--> Dulcinée


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2017)

sans
--> Cédille


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mars 2017)

de vrais
--> délices


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2017)

--> Idylliques


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mars 2017)

prophétisés par certaines des douze
→ sibylles


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2017)

à l'élocution
--> Sibilante


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2017)

--> Bilan
amour délice et orgue, au pluriel...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2017)

danseuses
--> Balinaises


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mars 2017)

qui nous font tous baver sauf les membres(esses) de MacGé atteints(es) d'
→ asialie


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2017)

et qui se retrouvent à l'
--> Asile


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2017)

à brouter des
--> Salicornes


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2017)

--> Saloperies !


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mars 2017)

de
→ prolepses


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2017)

--> Spolieuses d'espérances


----------



## litobar71 (22 Mars 2017)

→ polissonnes


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2017)

autant qu'un vulgaire
--> Poisson


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2017)

offert à la harangère par son
--> Soupirant (dans un bouquet)


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2017)

atteint peut-être de
--> Parosmie


----------



## boninmi (22 Mars 2017)

--> Paroxystique


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2017)

Ouisquy aixquy ! S'écrie-t-il en sortant du
--> Tripot


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2017)

où il s'est sifflé une 
--> Tripotée de Laphroaig bien iodés


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mars 2017)

et se retrouve tout
→ pirouette  cacahouète!


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2017)

heureusement ses potes l'ont ramené à sa femme en
--> Brouette


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2017)

ils ont décampé sans chercher le contact - la dame étant une lutteuse mongole 
--> Formidablement proportionnée


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mars 2017)

maintenant que _vénérablerompu_ en parle je me souviens d'une certaine
→ bonimenteuse  mongole. .. ...


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2017)

--> Mensonge


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2017)

cette bonne y ment
--> Besogneusement


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2017)

--> Bignone


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2017)

Donc, si vous me croyez, Bignonne,
Tandis que vostre âge fleuronne
En sa plus verte nouveauté,
Cueillez, cueillez vostre jeunesse


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2017)

et point n'attrappez de
--> Furoncle


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2017)

de peur de refroidir votre
--> Oncle


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2017)

--> Tom 
Bon, il me manque une case ... 
--> Monocle
fera mieux


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2017)

et encore mieux avec un
--> Binocle


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2017)

--> Biclou


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2017)

du
--> Bouilleur de cru


----------



## litobar71 (25 Mars 2017)

ancien matelot sur un
→ mouilleur de mines


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2017)

--> Bidouilleur
qui brouille l'écoute


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2017)

en en faisant un sac de 
--> Nouilles


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2017)

qui oblige la proie à naviguer à la
→ bouline
pour en augmenter la réactivité


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2017)

Heureusement le vent propulseur
est immortellement créé
par l'éolienne et le
--> Moulin


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2017)

quel
--> Imbroglio ! l'eau meut le moulin qui meut l'éolienne qui meut l'air qui meut la voile


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2017)

→ rigolo!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2017)

Avec son 
--> Coloriage


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2017)

aux couleurs
--> Criardes


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2017)

des
--> Radis


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2017)

pour une meilleure pousse à planter près des
→ épinards


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2017)

vert est 
--> Pinard !


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mars 2017)

absent du
→ jardin  potager


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2017)

Alors qu'est-ce qu'on boit, espèce de
--> Radin ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

avec un 

-->Drain ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mars 2017)

j'arrive avec une 
--> draisine
à bras, faites chauffer muscles & gosiers.


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2017)

Attention : risque de
--> Tartine


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2017)

l'
--> Achemineur de vrac pompe à bras raccourcis


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mars 2017)

normal, il adore la mise en œuvre des kilojoules
→ humains  (petit mensonge éhonté)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2017)

rien de tel qu'une séance de
--> Musculation avant boire frais


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2017)

comme un
--> Moscovite


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2017)

qui émet autant de vapeur qu'une
--> Locomotive


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2017)

tout en demeurant
--> Frivole


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2017)

excepté pour la une bonne
--> fiole


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2017)

qu'est-ce que ça peut
--> Filocher  !


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2017)

allez comme chuis big blind j'ose _quinte_
→ _floche_!


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2017)

il n'y a plus qu'à sonner la
--> Cloche
(ou la clush)


----------



## 2505 (30 Mars 2017)

-> Louche


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2017)

Oh ! quel farouche bruit fait dans le crépuscule
La cloche que le coq de sa louche bouscule


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2017)

Dans l'opprimé d'hier, l'oppresseur d' aujourd'hui.
_V. H._


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mars 2017)

tout ceci cela consigné sur blocs
→ Rhodia  à petits carreaux
ou de nos jours sur Google


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2017)

blocs Rhodia sur lesquels griffonne la dactylo
--> Rhododactyle (comme son ancêtre : ῥοδοδάκτυλος  Ἕως)


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2017)

de quoi l'envoyer à
--> Dache


----------



## litobar71 (1 Avril 2017)

expression super
→ chiadée


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2017)

elle en reste
--> Avachie


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2017)

quel
--> Charivari !


----------



## litobar71 (1 Avril 2017)

attention aux
→ chavirages!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)

pendant les

--> Voyages


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2017)

dans les champs de
--> Goyaves


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)

Avec des 

--> Avocates


----------



## boninmi (1 Avril 2017)

--> Poisson ... ouaf, ouaf 
Bon ...
--> Tocantes


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2017)

des avocates toquantes ?
--> Racontars !


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2017)

pas de quoi faire un
--> Carton


----------



## litobar71 (1 Avril 2017)

allez buvons un _Canon_
→ _Fronsac_


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2017)

il est canon, ce carton de
--> Frontignans


----------



## litobar71 (2 Avril 2017)

frais: peut se révéler quelque peu
→ fringant!


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2017)

espèce de
--> Goinfre


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2017)

je ne peux rester a cette

--> Orgie


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2017)

passez-lui du
--> Parégorique


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2017)

Je suis déjà 

--> Euphorique


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2017)

Que sera-ce après une
--> Barrique ?


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2017)

de
--> Barbiturique ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

je marcherais avec une 
--> Trique


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2017)

...
--> Étriquée


----------



## litobar71 (3 Avril 2017)

→ stérique ou pas..


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

C'est 

--> Risqué


----------



## litobar71 (3 Avril 2017)

mais diablement
→ requis


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2017)

madame la
--> Marquise


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2017)

dans son grand lit > ils étaient quatre vingts
--> Chasseurs


----------



## litobar71 (3 Avril 2017)

fortuitement sans aucune
→ marisque


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

ni
--> Simarre


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)

pour ce 
--> Marier


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

pour se marier ce marié devra
--> Mariner


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)

sans ce 
--> Ruiner


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2017)

Pour éviter le QQ (Que Quatre)
en partant de *Mariner*,
 on évite de se *Ruiner*.
Il suffit d'utiliser une cinquième lettre différente et de
--> Radiner


----------



## litobar71 (4 Avril 2017)

comme le
→ renard  vers un poulailler rempli de gélines en folie!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

où trois cerbères tendent un
--> Traquenard au malheureux goupil (lequel jura - mais un peu tard - qu'on ne l'y prendrait plus)


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2017)

Depuis, goupil préfère aller à la pêche en
--> Barque


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)

évitons les 
--> Arnaques


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

des
--> Narquois


----------



## litobar71 (5 Avril 2017)

tiens-tiens un 
→ connaisseur 
sans nul doute?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2017)

qui aime les 

--> Scénarios


----------



## litobar71 (5 Avril 2017)

ou les
→ scenari*i*
(je cherchais depuis jolie lurette à le poster.., merci!)


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

torchés par des
--> Mercenaires


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2017)

que je film avec ma 
--> Caméra


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2017)

--> Cramée


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

d'aucuns feraient mieux de se mettre au 
--> Macramé (les fils ont une intrigue, aussi...)


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2017)

peut-être préfèrent-ils le
--> Caramel


----------



## litobar71 (5 Avril 2017)

je vais la jouer à la Jura39 & poster
→ cramé


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

mauvaise
--> Réclame


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2017)

Un peu de
--> Calme
tonnnerrre de Brest !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

pour écrire à
--> Calame rasséréné


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2017)

confortablement installé sur son
--> Chamel


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2017)

Au
--> Calme


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Au
> --> Calme


Voir #12770
tonnnerrre de Brrressst !!!


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

en fumant une
--> Camel


----------



## litobar71 (6 Avril 2017)

tranquille MiMile sur mon ketch
--> encalminé


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2017)

en attendant le 
--> Capitaine


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

il est en train de faire le
--> Scaphandrier


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2017)

a la recherche d'
--> Amphores


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

depuis le temps > le _Cécube_ a dû
--> Madériser


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2017)

pourtant bien à l'abri dans les
--> Rades
... les rades, pas les bistrots !


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2017)

Il y en a chez les 
--> Sardes


----------



## litobar71 (6 Avril 2017)

donc n'avons point droit à une bonne
→ rasade   offerte par romploustic!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2017)

en compagnie de 
--> Radasses


----------



## litobar71 (7 Avril 2017)

reines du
→ dressage
de vits mollassons


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2017)

Encore un
--> Messager
bourreur de mou


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

qui possède un
--> Sésame


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2017)

des
--> Macérations s'imposent suite à ce Q4


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

a boire avec 
--> parcimonie


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2017)

et sans
--> Acrimonie
P3


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2017)

ni grimace
--> Sardonique


----------



## litobar71 (7 Avril 2017)

reconnaissable des
→ sauropsidés


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Ah ! le gloussement du
--> Serpentaire...


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2017)

agitant la
--> Serpette


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

dans le
--> Serpolet


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2017)

qui inspirent les 
--> Poètes


----------



## litobar71 (8 Avril 2017)

lorsqu'ils choisissent les condiments pour les
→ potages


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2017)

Avec des 
--> Pâtes


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2017)

pour affronter les prochaines
--> Étapes


----------



## litobar71 (8 Avril 2017)

comme celles de passer le bouillon à travers les
→ étamines


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

avec leurs seules
--> Mimines


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2017)

Heureusement l'albatros sait éviter les mines


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

en lâchant des bombes sur les
--> Minettes


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2017)

pour les réduire en 
--> Miette


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

après vérifications
--> Arithmétiques : Q4 !


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2017)

Q4 ça va chauffer, vite un
--> Thermomètre


----------



## litobar71 (9 Avril 2017)

cette miette est un vrai p'tit
→ monstre
sauf au pluriel


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

... (dans un lit) les voilà sujets de
--> Sermon


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2017)

--> Normes


----------



## litobar71 (9 Avril 2017)

pour les 
→ mirontons


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2017)

ignorants des vertus
--> Domestiques


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2017)

mais aussi

--> Robotique


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2017)

complètement
--> Bourré


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2017)

Comme une 
--> Bourrique


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2017)

qui s'est sifflé la
--> Bourriche


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2017)

et gonfler comme une
--> Brioche


----------



## litobar71 (10 Avril 2017)

ou comme un
--> chibre
lie-de-vin


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2017)

ça va
--> Bicher !


----------



## litobar71 (12 Avril 2017)

& se terminer par un conciliant 
--> rabibochage


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

et une 

--> Cohabitation


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2017)

c'est le moment d'écluser une bouteille de
--> Chinon


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

avant que tout le monde se mettent a 
--> Chouiner


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2017)

remettez leur une
--> Chopine


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

juste une  
--> Pincé


----------



## litobar71 (12 Avril 2017)

en quelque sorte un
--> conculbinage


----------



## litobar71 (12 Avril 2017)

en effet je désirais tout simplement parler de
→ concupiscence


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2017)

qui donne un air de 
--> Poisson lubrique


----------



## litobar71 (12 Avril 2017)

chuis un brin vexé, personne n'a causé du post #12825 & de signaler _le_ QQ qui agrémentait la sauce piquante pékinoise

tr_e_ves de bali.. .. essayons plûtôt une boisson pour certains
→ polissons


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2017)

J'étais en train de tancer le conQ4age > lorsque une chute de concupiscence a 
--> Assoupli la règle


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2017)

autant dire qu'on était
--> Assoupi


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

dans un
--> 0asis


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2017)

Merci pour ce nouveau QQ, ça occupe


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2017)

inonder les assoupis d'Oasis (®Volvic)   - c'est ce qu'on appelle une
--> Hospitalité débordante


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2017)

hospitalité qui n'oublie pas de chouchouter aux engrais
--> Phosphatés


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

pour finir dans un 
--> Hôpital


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2017)

quelle histoire
--> Pitoyable     !


----------



## litobar71 (14 Avril 2017)

à garder à l'abri dans sa boite
→ postale


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

et pourquoi pas dans une boite en 
--> tôles


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2017)

peintes au
--> Pistolet


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

ou avec un pinceau avec des
--> Poils


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2017)

c'est plus
--> Désopilant qu'avec un glabre


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2017)

heureusement la mode pour les mecs n'est pas d'avoir les pinceaux
--> Épilés


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2017)

à l'exception des athlètes chatouilleux de leurs
--> Plastiques


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2017)

c'est à dire, pas ceux qui vivent dans un
--> Squat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2017)

Queutards


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

ça
--> Dates


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2017)

quand je vois ça, je ne rêve que de
--> Sédatif


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2017)

avant l'issue
--> Fatidique


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

mais pas 
--> Dramatique


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2017)

dix coups de
--> Martinet


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2017)

et une bonne
--> Tartine


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2017)

a manger dans le 
--> Train


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2017)

en plein sur le 
--> Tarin


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2017)

avec plein d'
--> Entrain


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2017)

Sans se
--> Ruiner


----------



## litobar71 (16 Avril 2017)

à cette belle époque de QQ animons vite un
→ brainstorming
pour remuer qques méninges


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2017)

et faire fonctionner nos
--> Mémoires


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2017)

vous voulez dire :
--> Passoires ?


----------



## litobar71 (17 Avril 2017)

besoin d'une
→ pétoire  chargée..
pour s'éclater la tirelire?


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2017)

Pan en pleine
--> Poire


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2017)

ce qu'on appelle se faire
--> Ripoliner le portrait


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

dans ce cas , il faut
--> Répondre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2017)

par un
--> Ramponeau


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2017)

Un vrai
--> Roman


----------



## litobar71 (17 Avril 2017)

ah!ha! genre _La Belle au bois_
→ dormant


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2017)

elle attend le Prince
--> Mordant


----------



## litobar71 (18 Avril 2017)

depuis le début du
→ trémadoc !


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2017)

Trémadoc ! Et pourquoi pas du
--> Madère


----------



## litobar71 (18 Avril 2017)

non pas! car le prince mordant risque de
→ démâter


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2017)

il aura toujours de quoi se
--> Désaltérer


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2017)

mais pas n'importe quelle
--> Saleté


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

en vente dans les 
--> étales


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2017)

mers d'eaux si plates que des
--> Tables


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2017)

mer d'oeufs si belle qu'un
--> Ballet


----------



## litobar71 (18 Avril 2017)

mer d'écailles si giboyeuse que la
→ baltique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2017)

mer de vaches y allaient, à l'
--> Étable


----------



## litobar71 (19 Avril 2017)

mer jaune de marins-soûls à la
→ Beatles


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2017)

mer de concis d'
--> Érables


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2017)

mer d'alors par la tempête
--> Ébranlée


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2017)

Mer d'Égée - oublié la voile
--> Blanche (dit Thésée)


----------



## litobar71 (19 Avril 2017)

mer de glace, quel contraste avec les
→ chabines  antillaises


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2017)

Au loin un
--> Chien de mer
aboie et boit


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2017)

--> Niche


----------



## litobar71 (19 Avril 2017)

de nos jours fabriquée en
→ chine
par une mer de chinetoques


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2017)

--> échine


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

ce chien de Chine n'a pas l'échine d'un
--> Caniche


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2017)

ce n'est qu'un toutou de
--> Manchon


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

en poil de chameau
--> Mandchou


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2017)

Le toutou de manchon QQ a
--> Machouillé


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

le 
--> Mouchoir


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2017)

avec sa 

--> Mâchoire


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

un véritable
--> Hachoir (miniature)


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2017)

à ne pas laisser
--> Choir


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2017)

--> Choisir


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

plutôt un rat - on le porte avec plus de
--> Discrétion


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2017)

mais ça fait une moche
--> Crotte


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

en forme de
--> Carotte


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2017)

qui attire la
--> Marmotte


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

ça va finir dans la
--> Marmite


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2017)

avec une sauce à l'
--> Antimite


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2017)

Pour les 
--> Intimes


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2017)

des agapes
--> Inestimables !


----------



## litobar71 (22 Avril 2017)

on décroche la
→ timbale  là!


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2017)

ça mérite un
--> Blâme


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2017)

c'est
--> Immangeable ! qu'ulule Lucullus (pourtant friand de purée de cancrelats)


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2017)

Ce soir Lousticus dîne chez Lousticus
et ce sera
--> Digérable


----------



## litobar71 (22 Avril 2017)

excepté les
→ glaires  bien entendu


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2017)

Direction l'
--> Asile


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2017)

on y sert des 
--> Limaces en brochettes (c'est fou !)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2017)

surtout dans des assiettes en
--> émail


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2017)

dissiciles à détricoter maille par
--> Maille


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2017)

une vraie

--> Pagaille


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2017)

cessez ces
--> Grappillages !


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2017)

Pas tout de suite
profitons encore de quelques
--> Piges


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

pour jetant des miettes aux
--> Pigeons


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2017)

comme si c'était de simples
--> Pions


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

y'a pas plus
--> Morpions


----------



## litobar71 (23 Avril 2017)

surtout lors d'un
→ pompier


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2017)

ça ne fait qu'
--> Empirer


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2017)

à force d'
--> Empiler les vannes


----------



## litobar71 (24 Avril 2017)

dont le latex des joints est
→ périmé


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2017)

et une vanne
--> Primée


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2017)

digne d'être
--> Imprimée


----------



## litobar71 (24 Avril 2017)

en caractères de l'
--> empire
du soleil levant


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2017)

--> Prime


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2017)

Va donc, s'pèce de
--> Primate


----------



## litobar71 (24 Avril 2017)

les membres sont
→ primesautiers 
ce jour !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2017)

bande de
--> Satyres


----------



## litobar71 (25 Avril 2017)

vite, du pain du vin & des jeux (de lettres) avec quelques
→ martyrs !


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2017)

--> Rayonnants


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2017)

dans des postures d'
--> Orants


----------



## litobar71 (25 Avril 2017)

..doux zé dociles comme les
→ orangs-outans


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2017)

dressés par de vicieux
--> Gourous


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2017)

aux nez
--> Rouges


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2017)

comme des
--> Courges


----------



## litobar71 (26 Avril 2017)

à
→ cou tors


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2017)

pas de quoi prendre de
--> Court le redresseur de torts


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2017)

qu'il se contente de la
--> Croûte


----------



## litobar71 (26 Avril 2017)

ainsi nous pourrons 
→ suçoter  sa _mie_ !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2017)

mais l'amie _Sue_ est
--> Susceptible


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2017)

C'est un grand 
--> Sculpteur


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2017)

qui crée des statues de plus de 20 mètres de haut, uniquement avec la cire de son pote
--> Apiculteur


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2017)

Qui
--> Articule


----------



## litobar71 (26 Avril 2017)

..proprement tout en causant de la
→ casualité
en pensant _causalité_


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2017)

conséquence : pendant quinze jours il a dû rester
--> Alité


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2017)

à relire en 
--> Détail la «Physique» d'Aristote


----------



## litobar71 (27 Avril 2017)

..surtout la version
→ latine


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2017)

en usage dans la
--> Scolastique


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)

C'est
--> Classique


----------



## litobar71 (27 Avril 2017)

comme le
--> cassoulet
de Castelnaudary


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2017)

et surtout il ne faut pas rater cette bonne
--> Occase


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2017)

dont raffole le
--> Cacatoès


----------



## litobar71 (27 Avril 2017)

et certaines
→ avocates !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)

qui savent monter les 
--> Octaves


----------



## litobar71 (27 Avril 2017)

en descendant dans les
→ caves !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)

pour prendre des 
--> Vacances


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2017)

en
--> Ambulances


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2017)

L'ambulance suffit-elle contre un coup de
--> Lance ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Avril 2017)

si c'est pour
→ calancher
& ressusciter 3 days + tard sur un navire du Cdt Charcot _pourquoi pas _?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2017)

gardons les pieds sur le
--> Plancher des vaches


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2017)

et pour cette histoire cherchons une
--> Épigraphe


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2017)

en forme de 
--> Palindrome


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> en forme de
> --> Palindrome


Grenoble, rue Jean-Jacques Rousseau.
--> Dromadaire


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2017)

--> Drolerie


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2017)

le
--> Crocodile en a les larmes aux yeux


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2017)

et se réfugie dans son
--> Ordinateur


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

pour
--> Traduire


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2017)

sans
--> Ratures


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

et sans 
--> Rater


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2017)

et un QQ réussi !
Un petit coup de

--> Rateau


----------



## litobar71 (30 Avril 2017)

de temps à
→ autre


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2017)

pour corriger l'
--> Auteur


----------



## litobar71 (30 Avril 2017)

→ sauteur
de lettres !


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2017)

Saleté de maths !
Compter jusqu'à cinq, quelle angoisse !
Pensons à
--> Autre chose


----------



## litobar71 (30 Avril 2017)

attention à tout ce qui est
→ frauduleusement  copié de frais!


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> attention à tout ce qui est
> → frauduleusement  copié de frais!



Aïe !!!
--> Idiotement mal réveillé !!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

a 
--> Moitié debout


----------



## litobar71 (30 Avril 2017)

après une nuit
→ moite  sans doute!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

reste a ce 
--> Mitonner un bon petit déjeuner


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2017)

ce sujet appelle une action
--> Revigorante


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

--> Tavernier 
Deux bières


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2017)

Inutile de compter jusqu'à cinq bières avant de tomber dans le
--> Ravin


----------



## corinned (30 Avril 2017)

Traversin


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

la chute de la berge du ravin s'en trouve
--> Amortie


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mai 2017)

j'ai souvenir de sauts des wagons de marchandises aux bas-côtés avec mon _sac marin_ militaire lorsque j'étais jeune
→ trimardeur
amortis par ce drôle de polochon multiusage !


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2017)

Ce n'est pas le moment de faire rimer trimardeur avec
--> Emmerdeur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

qu'il reste à
--> Plumarder !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)

ce beau
--> Parleur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

épuisé par le
--> Lupanar


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2017)

lieu
--> Plural


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2017)

des
--> Lupercales


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2017)

fêtes jamais
--> Loupées


----------



## litobar71 (2 Mai 2017)

& toujours agréablement sonorisées grâce aux
→ mélopées 
monotones des canidés


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2017)

et aux gloussements des
--> Poules


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2017)

bouffées par les deux frangins
--> Loups


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2017)

à la barbe des
--> Goupils


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2017)

--> Poilus


----------



## litobar71 (2 Mai 2017)

→ polissonneries   pour adultes


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

--> Poissonniers (ils ont les mains tripoteuses)


----------



## litobar71 (3 Mai 2017)

--> serinant
:"moules fraiches, garanties pures bretonnes".


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2017)

Le tout pêché à la
--> Traine


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

sur les côtes
--> Portugaises


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

je mange ma
--> Soupe


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mai 2017)

à l'encre de
--> poulpes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2017)

Martine, où avez-vous encore fourré mes
--> Policiers ?


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2017)

Ils mûrissent dans les
--> Paniers à salade


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mai 2017)

de marque
→ six troènes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2017)

six reines
--> Sirènes


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2017)

restons
--> Serins


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2017)

arborant
--> Reins beaux


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2017)

dans des 
--> écrins


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2017)

gardant des Illuminations
--> Manuscrites


----------



## boninmi (6 Mai 2017)

--> Tapuscrit


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2017)

s'est fait taper par la bonne lors d'un
--> Dépoussiérage


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2017)

d'une
--> Sierra


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2017)

torride pour
--> Sister Sara


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2017)

avec deux mules dans des contrées
--> Arides


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2017)

la tête de _Clint_ quand elle sèche du
--> Raide au clandé...


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2017)

tout ça c'est du cinéma pour
--> Radiner


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mai 2017)

la zique d'Ennio est un
→ drain
à spectateurs


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2017)

sans compter les
--> Nibards de la frangine


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mai 2017)

qui bossèlent les
→ bénards  des frangins


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2017)

mais elle a un
--> Saint-Bernard


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2017)

malgré tout un peu
--> Barbant


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mai 2017)

..& rigolo comme une
→ Trabant  601


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2017)

produisant un effet visuel
--> Térébrant


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mai 2017)

à la façon du Trans-Europ-Express_ Le_
→ _Brabant_


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2017)

c'est
--> Barbant
tous ces trucs


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2017)

loustic au 13024# a dit:


> malgré tout un peu
> --> Barbant


 pas étonnant d'aller
--> Rabâchant quand on se rase : il y a toujours deux côtés


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mai 2017)

pousse jusqu'à vouloir
→ trancher
le deuxième poil qu'il vient juste de couper, alors évidemment..


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2017)

évidemment, il vaut mieux
--> chanter juste sinon c'est barbant


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2017)

d'ânonner la
--> Romance


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2017)

devant un
--> Ecran


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2017)

que de ahaner tout en sifflant son
 → crémant


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2017)

avant de faire une petite
--> marche


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2017)

histoire de se porter comme un
--> Charme


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2017)

comme un camélidé en
--> chaleur


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2017)

à l'abri du
--> malheur


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2017)

car voici un
--> racleur
de bonheurs


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2017)

quelque 
--> Clébard je présume


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2017)

mais il pourrait bien
--> caler


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2017)

en reluquant les 
--> clarisses
rescapées


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2017)

désireuses de retourner en
--> classe


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2017)

loin de l'emprise des
--> Lovelaces


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mai 2017)

qui éduquent les
→ esclaves


----------



## boninmi (10 Mai 2017)

--> Enclaves


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2017)

et considèrent les femmes comme des
--> valets


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2017)

type 
--> Slave recherché


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mai 2017)

pour mieux apprécier les
--> valses


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2017)

facilement
--> avalées


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mai 2017)

par les prêches sermonnés des
→ arvales


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2017)

hostiles aux plantes
--> Rudérales


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2017)

Dans les décombres de la rue des Râles ça sera plutôt
--> duraille


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2017)

le râle a un nid 
--> Douillet parmi les rues des bords du rail


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mai 2017)

la *Bordurie*, grand pays de
→ duellistes !


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2017)

Quand le bord dure, le cil bave !
Vite chez l'
-->  oculiste


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2017)

où sont donc les
--> Monocles de mon oncle ?


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2017)

dans le képi du
--> Colonel


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2017)

avec la culotte de la
--> Conventuelle


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

cette
--> Pucelle ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2017)

amatrice de
--> Peluches


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mai 2017)

qui l'aident à mieux se
--> palucher


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2017)

cette rosière m'a l'air
--> Louche


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mai 2017)

& doit s'en tenir une bonne
→ couche
pour croire que ses doudous-bidules vont la mettre en 
→ cloque


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2017)

--> Choqué, le peintre : la couche a la cloque


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mai 2017)

dégoûté qu'elle soit sur la carène il s'en retourne manger de savoureuses 
--> coques


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2017)

bonnes à
--> Croquer


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mai 2017)

..quitte à choisir une _bonne_, qu' elle soit
→ croustillante  en petite tenue!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2017)

une bonne
--> Nudiste...


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mai 2017)

de préférence (chuis bordelais) une
--> vendaysine


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2017)

habituée des
--> Vendanges à Cos-d'Estournel


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2017)

un délice pour les 

--> Anges


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2017)

qui en ont leur part dans les
--> Granges


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2017)

pour
--> Garer le tracteur


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2017)

garer un tracteur qui n'a que 4 roues - c'est l'
--> Engrenage fatal du Q4 !


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mai 2017)

vite une cinquième roue pour éviter la
→ gangrène


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2017)

_Françoise_ (c'est la
--> Boulangère) en a d'appétissantes en devanture


----------



## litobar71 (22 Mai 2017)

qui titillent la libido pour la
→ besogner
au mieux car elle ne démarre pas souvent au quart de tour la belle!


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2017)

le
--> Borgne en a les yeux qui louchent


----------



## litobar71 (22 Mai 2017)

lorsqu'il s'agit d'
→ enrober
la douce mimine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2017)

pour faire durer la
--> Bonne-encontre


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mai 2017)

→ tron de l'air !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2017)

le
--> Mitron aime pétrir


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mai 2017)

..les miches de la
--> señorita


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2017)

encore savoureuses mais presque 

--> rôties


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2017)

avec le soleil les belles sont de
--> Sortie


----------



## litobar71 (24 Mai 2017)

attention toutefois lors d'ébats de pré à l'acide formique des
--> orties !


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2017)

attention cependant à ne pas ramasser des
--> torgnoles


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2017)

Avec ma nouvelle

--> Bagnoles


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2017)

allons 
--> Batifoler aux Batignolles


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2017)

et laissons tomber ce vieux bouquin non
--> Folioté


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2017)

pour un Bourgogne
--> Aligoté (la chair est triste hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres)


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2017)

Ah ! Ligoté comment oter son
--> Gilet ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2017)

à l'aide d'un rasoir
--> Gilette


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2017)

Aux cam_arades simplistes accordons l'
--> Égalité


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2017)

les
--> Galipettes pour tous dans le pré


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2017)

assorties de
--> Ripailles


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

en compagnie de
--> Ribaudes qui piaillent


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2017)

→ séduites
dans les orties


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

où détalent les
--> Tipules


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2017)

plus fréquentables que les
--> Moustiques


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2017)

qui s'en vont atterrir tout de go sur les
→ tulipes


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

et les 
--> Capitules des pissenlits


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2017)

L'épi s'enlise, quelle
--> tuile !


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2017)

pisse en lit, quelle 
→ insulte  courtoise palsambleu!


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2017)

pâle, sans bleus après la bagarre, il réveilla la
--> courtisane


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Court-y,  z'âne... Cours !
--> Tisane me quiers


----------



## litobar71 (1 Juin 2017)

genre une _belle (hénn..)_
→ issante


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2017)

--> Éblouissante


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2017)

surtout si elle nous refile quelques
--> Louis d'or


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

en chocolat : régal des
--> Loustics


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2017)

Miam !
En plus le Louis est un merveilleux
--> Outil


----------



## litobar71 (1 Juin 2017)

surtout _Ô Pays Des_
→ P'tits Loups


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2017)

Elle serait pas un peu truquée, ta carte de Saône et Loire ? (Je suis né à Saint Marcel)
--> Poules


----------



## litobar71 (1 Juin 2017)

en fait chuis péssacais mâtiné de 
→ périgourdins  caramba!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

l'homme de Cro-Magnon a le
--> Gourdin


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2017)

C'est
--> Dingue !!!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

ça le gêne pour faire du
--> Gringue


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2017)

et par dessus le marché il a une attitude
--> Guingoise
(adjectif pour éviter le QQ hi ! hi !)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

sa
--> Bourgeoise lui a collé une mornifle maison


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2017)

On le plaint le pauvre
--> Bougre


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2017)

même pas le maître dans son
--> Gourbi


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2017)

où règne un immense désordre, mais pas le moindre
--> Bigoudi


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2017)

ni porcelaine
--> Dégourdie


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2017)

ni même une fofolle
--> Groupie


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2017)

qu'on n'achète avec de la
--> Roupie de sansonnet


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2017)

et qui reste
--> Accroupie sur la scène


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2017)

résister à la
--> Crampe : l'ascèse du concert


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2017)

Et la treille où le
--> Pampre à la rose s'allie. 
_G. de Nerval_


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2017)

ils sont trop verts et bons à
--> Lamper des goujats


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2017)

--> Parler beaucoup est une chose, parler à bon escient en est une autre


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2017)

par laid rat bonne scie : han, han et hue ! - notre scieur sait y
--> Plaire


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2017)

à condition de cacher la scie dans un
--> Repli du manteau


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2017)

drôle d'
--> Appareil !


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2017)

difficile à
→ plier
sauf pour feu Raymond Devos


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2017)

Récompense à la personne capable de faire
--> Pareil


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2017)

dis, fi', s'il l'a plié, sot, feu pour feu, Ray, mon deux - vaut Ray con. Pense à la paire ! Son nœud qu'a pas, bleu, de fer ! Repare eh ! y. Plié-là, si !
--> Rapide


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2017)

difficile pour bibi de 
--> parodier
ce dernier post sauf pour bison ravi (boris vian)


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2017)

Dommage de pas parodier, de ce pas papa remet son
--> Paréo


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2017)

imprimé de motifs
--> Léopard


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2017)

pour camoufler la surcharge
--> pondérale


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2017)

--> pondre ou ne pas pondre
ce n'est pas la question 
la surcharge n'est pas atteinte


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2017)

le pont de 
--> Londres en a vu des plus dramatiques


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2017)

Pour se donner du courage, osons boire une bonne ale
--> Blonde


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Pour se donner du courage, osons boire une bonne ale
> --> Blonde



ce doux pléonasme m'incite à vérifier si les
→ bondes
des fûts sont bien en place, merci au Rompu




!!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2017)

ouais... avec des opérations de
--> Sondes (avec une pipette en verre) à chaque foudre. Ça me rappelle Astérix et les Bretons cette affaire. Bien se souvenir : rigueur et discipline Buuuu---vez !


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2017)

Bref ! De quoi attirer quelques agréables et
--> Girondes damoiselles


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2017)

à l'arrière de ma Simca
--> Aronde


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2017)

en voiture la
--> Ronde !


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2017)

et n'utilisez pas votre
--> Fronde


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2017)

avec laquelle David fit passer de vie à trépas Goliath en
→ Norvège


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2017)

n'entendez-vous pas
--> Gronder Q-4 fois l'écho de cet exploit en Norvège ?


----------



## litobar71 (8 Juin 2017)

bien vu




, je postais tout en louchant sur une silhouette
→ gironde !
donc à l'avenir je jouerai après le passage des mini-jupes


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2017)

Sacré girondes ! De quoi
--> Ronger
son frein


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2017)

ce qui ne va guère avancer ce
--> Hongre


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2017)

Le hongre ne craint pas la
--> Gorgone


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2017)

il a des Ray-Ban tenues par une
--> Dragonne


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2017)

ça lui donne un faux air de
--> Connard


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2017)

reluquant incognito les appâts de la
--> Diaconesse


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2017)

avant de la dissimuler dans un
--> Recoin


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2017)

du
--> Confessionnal


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2017)

où n'ira jamais le moindre
--> Félon


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2017)

à moins d'être sacrément
--> Gonflé


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2017)

comme un
--> Goinfre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2017)

n'est-ce pas
--> Gorenflot ? (ah ! cette _Dame de Montsoreau_...)


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2017)

ce n'est pas avec Chicot qu'il pourra se
--> Renflouer


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2017)

sa panse risque de 
--> Dégonfler


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2017)

le traitre cherche encore à nous
--> Flouer


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2017)

et a nous
--> Rouler dans la farine


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2017)

pour se
--> Défouler


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2017)

mais on l'attend au
--> Carrefour


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2017)

attention c'est un
--> Farceur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2017)

le 
--> Charcutier aussi fait des farces


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2017)

c'est une vraie
--> Cruche


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2017)

pleine de
--> Choucroute


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2017)

ce n'est pas une raison pour faire la
--> Tronche


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2017)

telle une Vénus callipyge se découvrant un
--> Furoncle sur la fesse


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2017)

de quoi avoir un sacrée
--> Frousse


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2017)

il faut
--> Souffrir pour être belle


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2017)

Voir venir et souffrir
autant mourir
ou pourrir
chez son coiffir
--> Coiffeur


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2017)

il a un
--> Coffre de ténor napolitain


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2017)

pour sortir le contre-ut pas besoin de
--> Forceps


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2017)

c'est un
--> Professionnel de la tête


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2017)

qui fait son métier avec
--> Passion


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2017)

il se livre à de fréquentes
--> Impositions de mains


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juin 2017)

comme le fait tout brave curé sur les
→ mistons


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2017)

quand la
--> Sacristaine a le dos tourné


----------



## boninmi (22 Juin 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> quand la
> --> Sacristaine a le dos tourné


--> Sapristi !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

c'est une demoiselle d'une moralité
--> Pristine


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2017)

elle n'en fait pas une
--> Tartine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2017)

elle balance des tartines
--> Gratinées


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2017)

tout en restant
--> Aigrie


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

sa figure
--> Ingrate a découragé les prétendants


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2017)

Les prétendants prétentieux préviennent préalablement prédateurs :
--> Prérogatives prématurées


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

un
--> Parégorique est catégoriquement la panacée


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2017)

qui sait vaincre la douleur est assuré de la plus grande
--> Gloire


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2017)

loustic a dit:


> qui sait vaincre la douleur est assuré de la plus grande
> --> Gloire


de quoi 
--> Rigoler


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

dit le 
--> Crocodile en savourant le missionnaire


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2017)

c'est quand même une histoire difficile à
--> Croire


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2017)

pareille
--> Coquecigrue


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2017)

pire serait d'avaler la
--> Ciguë


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2017)

pour avoir manqué aux convenances par des 
--> Incongruités


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2017)

--> Gratuites


----------



## boninmi (25 Juin 2017)

--> Truite


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2017)

mutine elle ne fait que
--> Lutiner la mouche sèche


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2017)

Heureusement Schubert n'était pas une
--> Nullité


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2017)

ni mal
--> Outillé


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2017)

En l'écoutant il est impossible d'avoir la
--> Trouille


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2017)

attention à ne pas se mettre à
--> Frétiller


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juin 2017)

comme certains ceps de vigne genre
→ treille


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2017)

qu'on tire et qu'on tord avec un
--> Treuil


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2017)

pour l'arracher : encore une idée
--> Rutilante de buveur d'eau


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2017)

buveur d'eau ? Forcément un peu
--> Marteau


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2017)

membre d'une ligue de
--> Tempérance


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2017)

où il s'était fait
--> Estamper


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2017)

il fait du prosélytisme pour les eaux 
--> Minérales


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2017)

qui rendent les députés
--> Misérables


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2017)

et les zygomatiques
--> Marmoréens


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2017)

Cas rare, le marmot reste de marbre en lisant le
--> Roman


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2017)

normal : il est de style
--> Normand


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2017)

pour une fois avec un peu de
--> Mordant


----------



## boninmi (30 Juin 2017)

la sagesse vient en 
--> Dormant
(entendu ce matin sur France Inter la contrepèterie "Salut Patrick" que je n'avais pas relevée jusqu'à présent )


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2017)

Mais chez qui du rêve se dore
Tristement dort une mandore
Au creux néant musicien


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2017)

Un coup de dés jamais n'abolira
Le phare du bout du monde.
Merci Jules


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2017)

--> Immonde ce fard ! boude Lulu


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2017)

et encore ce n'est pas le
--> Moindre


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2017)

... mal : visez un peu cette allure de
--> Maritorne


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2017)

pas de quoi faire
--> Tourner
la tête d'un matelot


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2017)

lequel préfère la
--> Nature des femmes à la perfection de leur âme


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2017)

Toutes ces lettres ! De quoi devenir
--> Marteau


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2017)

à moins d'en faire un
--> Rembourrage de sofa (®Gaston)


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2017)

ce sot fat fait
--> Barrage
au bon sens


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2017)

Fée ! barre âge, ô bonne, sans
--> Barguigner


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2017)

Sans bar Guy niais boit quand même du
--> Bourgogne


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2017)

Bourg : Gone y est, où n'a l'Morgon qu'à
--> Morgonner


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2017)

Morgonner ? Pourquoi ne suffirait-il pas de
--> Marmonner ?


----------



## boninmi (2 Juillet 2017)

--> Marronnier


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2017)

il canarde sans
--> Provocation


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2017)

il est un bon
--> Parti


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2017)

avec des
--> Réparties piquantes


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2017)

aïe ! piquantes et bien
--> Préparées


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2017)

Prêts ? Parés les
--> Parachutes


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2017)

Pas besoin, ils retombent sur leurs pattes comme des
--> Chats


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2017)

car les chats ne sont pas des
--> Tanches


----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2017)

--> Chants


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2017)

les tanches ne peuvent chanter qu'en
--> Trichant


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2017)

ampli branché aux
--> Branchies


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2017)

sans branchies ni bronchite le branché prefère les
--> Anchois


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2017)

les ânes choisissent les
--> Chardons


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2017)

Certains sont attirés par les
--> Chars
d'assaut ou de carnavals ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2017)

fauteurs de
--> Charivaris


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2017)

Tout ça plaît aux
--> Chiards


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2017)

engoncés dans leurs habits des
--> Dimanches


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2017)

Dix manches ? Deux suffisent !
Ils n'ont besoin que d'un habit
--> Mince


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2017)

si temps n'est pas
--> Inclément


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2017)

à moins d'un
--> Miracle


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2017)

gardons en cas nos
--> Chlamydes


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2017)

elles protègeront les
--> Amygdales


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2017)

de filer en pâte à 
--> Guimauves


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2017)

L'amateur du très rare gui mauve est une
--> Mauviette


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2017)

que la vue d'un malabar transit d'
--> Épouvante


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2017)

faut-il toujours craindre ce qui est
--> Nouveau ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2017)

nous vos veaux ne voulons que vos
--> Orviétans


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2017)

orviétans à l'efficacité d'un
--> Soviet


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2017)

sauve y êtes, Simonne, en
--> Voitures tamponneuses


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2017)

Vois-tu ? Regarde à travers la
--> Vitre


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2017)

vit redresse-toi t'es de 
--> Traviole


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2017)

il a attrapé la
--> Variole


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2017)

--> Ravioles


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2017)

on dirait des
--> Glaviots


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2017)

et
--> Voilà !!!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2017)

de quoi se sentir pris de
--> Vacillation appétitive


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2017)

avant de se tirer en
--> Avion


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2017)

au festival d'
--> Avignon


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2017)

avant tout pour voir son pote
--> Vigneron


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2017)

et faire le tour des caves des
--> Environs


----------



## boninmi (9 Juillet 2017)

--> virées


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2017)

sur les
--> Rives du Rhône


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2017)

humides et sales comme de vieux
--> Éviers


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2017)

où les sillages des limaces ont tracé des
--> Vrilles


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2017)

On est si bien à la campagne
pourquoi s'entasser dans des
--> Villes ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2017)

à cueillir des remords dans leurs fêtes
--> Serviles


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2017)

et à
--> Travailler
dans des bureaux
des musées
des salles de spectacle
etc


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2017)

ou à
--> Vivoter en faisant la manche


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2017)

en n'oubliant pas de
--> Voleter
de square en square
pour quelques miettes


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2017)

en évitant les
--> Travelos


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2017)

qui ignorent les pédales des vélos
et ne vont jamais de
--> Travers


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2017)

gare aux culbutes : c'est
--> Renversant


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2017)

personne n'ose s'en
--> Vanter


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2017)

circuler en ville ne s'effectue pas sans
--> Entraves


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2017)

T' entraves que dalle mon pote !
C'est pourtant facile :
il suffit de circuler à l'
--> Envers


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2017)

ce qui protèges les
--> Ventres mais expose les dos


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2017)

plus que les dos, les ventres sont
--> Vénérés


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

par les pratiquants de rapprochements
--> Vénériens


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2017)

De grandes choses sont parfois considérées comme des petits
--> Riens


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

il en faut peu pour offenser les
--> Narines


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2017)

des gars de la
--> Marine


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

habitués à l'odeur des
--> Sardines


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2017)

par dessus le marché ils sont
--> Radins


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2017)

ils ne les lâchent qu'en
--> Paillardises


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2017)

avant de se retrouver sur la
--> Paille


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2017)

avec dans la paille des punaises en 
--> Pagaille


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2017)

qui se préparent au grand
--> Pillage


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2017)

de ceux qui dessaoulent derrière les
--> Grillages du mitard


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2017)

mi-tard avant minuit
pour traverser le grillage
il faut être
--> Agile


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2017)

comme Houdini ou
--> Gracile en diable


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2017)

ou une sacrée
--> Garce


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2017)

qui soudoie le gardien en faisant des
--> Grâces


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2017)

gardien qui a les lèvres
--> Gercées


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2017)

à force d'embrasser des
--> Greluches


----------



## boninmi (15 Juillet 2017)

--> Peluches


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2017)

bonnes pour les
--> Poules ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2017)

--> Postulantes (au mariage)


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2017)

mieux vaut les examiner à la
--> Loupe


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2017)

les boutons d'acné y prennent l'ampleur de ventouses de
--> Poulpe


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2017)

Viens poupoulpe
Viens poupoulpe
Viens
Ne reste pas coincée
Dans c'trou Pollué
Tsoin tsoin


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2017)

ne crains pas la jambe 
--> Poilue
du mat'lot ingambe
Lulu


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2017)

du navire il est le meilleur
--> Pilote


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2017)

il est sans égal à la
--> Pelote


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2017)

Le malheureux se prenait pour un champion
et lors de sa participation au Tour de France
il n'a jamais réussi à s'échapper du
--> Peloton


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2017)

il avait de trop petits
--> Petons


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2017)

qui l'empêchaient d'occuper un meilleur
--> Poste


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2017)

par contre il a un
--> Postérieur d'employé aux écritures


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2017)

Ose, écris, tue, re commence un peu pour voir !
--> Mossieur !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

mot scieur n'amasse pas
--> Mousse


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2017)

je préfère masser sa
--> Frimousse


----------



## boninmi (18 Juillet 2017)

--> Frime


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Fris-me-le, ma Lou, ce
--> Faramineux loup


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2017)

fard à mi-noeud loupé : 
--> Minable


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Mine loupée mina bleu
--> Lamentable !


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2017)

L'ordure finira bien par se mettre à
--> Table
C'est l'heure.
Bon appétit !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Le suspect tétanisé ne sait que
--> Balbutier


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2017)

Quel désespérant
--> Tableau !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2017)

L'inspecteur n'a pas besoin de
--> Blaireau pour se raser


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2017)

peut-être lui faut-il un blaireau pour s' 
--> Habiller ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2017)

son
--> Tailleur a des prix mordants


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2017)

il lui faut des fringues spéciales pour participer au prochain
--> Trial


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2017)

sans déclencher l'
--> Hilarité


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2017)

Hillary  t'es eue !
Fallait signer le
--> Traité


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2017)

elle trait énergiquement ses biques, la
--> Laitière


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2017)

pour faire du bon fromage
il lui faut beaucoup de
--> Matière


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2017)

et une activité
--> Formatrice


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2017)

et ne pas se cacher derrière ou dans l'
--> Armoire


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2017)

pour jouer de l'
--> Harmonica


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2017)

L'art, Monique, a perdu beaucoup de son
--> Charme


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2017)

attention à la 
--> Marche ! (prévient le guide du Parthénon)


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2017)

par tes nom-breux coups de sabre,
les touristes, tu finiras par les
--> Hacher


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2017)

parler hâché à force de
--> Rabâcher


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2017)

Rat bâché ne peut 
--> Cracher


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2017)

ne peut qu'
--> Arracher le suaire


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2017)

et puis
--> Crâner de plus belle


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2017)

nez d'eux plut, bé levé, se pointer en l'air - bande de
--> Cancres !


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2017)

Bientôt l'apéro, je vais lever l'
--> Ancre


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2017)

attention à ne pas trop rire : c'est
--> Crevant quand on part en ballon


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2017)

pas de quoi se
--> Vanter


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2017)

ce vent échevelle la passante qui surveille son image dans la
--> Devanture


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2017)

Important pour la passante qui vient juste de s'
--> Évader


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2017)

_Ève_ a déguerpi de la maison de
--> Rendez-vous


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> _Ève_ a déguerpi de la maison de
> --> Rendez-vous


... et le "a" aussi


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2017)

... elle a oscillé, cette
--> Vadrouilleuse


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2017)

Pour elle la tâche était
--> Ardue


----------



## boninmi (24 Juillet 2017)

--> Durable


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2017)

Problème résolu
ce n'était pas duraille
j'ai fui en
--> Radeau


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2017)

avec un mouchoir en guise de
--> Drapeau


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2017)

avant de commencer la
--> Maraude


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2017)

Cornedebouc ! un galion chargé de
--> Maravédis !


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2017)

Cornegidouille ! c'est moins intéressant qu'un vaisseau antique grec chargé de
--> Drachmes


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2017)

et d'
--> Amphores d'_Arivisios_


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2017)

Encore des amphores vides !
Vite ! il faut choisir :
--> Montrachet
--> Chambertin


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2017)

un Château Yquem à
--> Sauternes


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2017)

loin d'être
--> Saugrenu


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2017)

sot grenu vaut mieux que saoul 
--> Signataire


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2017)

si n'y a tes réclamations tu feras
--> Signe


----------



## boninmi (26 Juillet 2017)

--> Insigne


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2017)

ainsi nie fiente 
--> Insignifiante un cygne


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2017)

Hein ! si ni fille hante ni garçon pleure
alors l'angoisse est
--> Feinte


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2017)

C'est fin ! tancé-je ce
--> Fainéant


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2017)

fais nez en avant la
--> Finale !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2017)

la Fine alla finalement à ce 
--> Renifleur


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2017)

Ni fleur ni couronne après le coup de 
--> Flingue


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2017)

mais une
--> Bringue du tonnerre


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2017)

. [pour permettre l'affichage du message en charnière de page]


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2017)

du tonnerre peut-être
mais sous la bruine
sûrement une belle
--> Brune


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2017)

belle brune
sans faux-col
à la Burne
vrai alcool


----------



## boninmi (16 Août 2017)

Eh ben, vous étiez en vacances 
En train de faire du

--> Gringue

à droite ou à gauche ... 

Bon , j'ai du retard. Tant pis.


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2017)

Soufflons dans le faux-col
et nous voici dans de jolis
--> Embruns

et qui a fait la bringue ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2017)

qui accompagnent l'effeuillage des
--> Marguerites


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2017)

tout ça n'est qu'une histoire en
--> Marge


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2017)

gare aux
--> Égarements


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2017)

ou alors obtenir d'abord un
--> Agrément


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2017)

en accord avec le 
--> Règlement


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2017)

et trouver un efficace
--> Mentor


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2017)

qu n'a pas la barbe au
--> Menton


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2017)

pour passer un bon
--> Moment


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2017)

sans regarder la
--> Montre


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2017)

ça ne risque pas d'arriver, elle est
--> Morte


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2017)

y'a donc personne pour la
--> Remonter ?


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2017)

Non, tout le monde est à l'abri à cause de la
--> Trombe


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2017)

c'est la faute au
--> Plombier qui n'a toujours pas réparé la chasse


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2017)

car il n'a toujours pas trouvé de
--> Mobile


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

et voilà pourquoi le _Nautilus_ (« _mobilis in mobile_ ») reste
--> Immobilisé sous l'_Île Mystérieuse_


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

. [pour faire apparaître le message - affichage bloqué à la charnère de page]


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2017)

Un sous-marin et une île qui ont
--> Embelli
la vie quotidienne de nombreux lecteurs


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> . [pour faire apparaître le message - affichage bloqué à la charnère de page]


oui parfois problème de passage à la page suivante


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

naufragés 
--> Emberlificotés dans une ribambelle de péripéties


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2017)

et chacun dans son
--> Tricot


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2017)

en 
--> Aristotélicien studieux-


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2017)

drôle d'
--> Histoire


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

à
--> Tiroirs


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2017)

qu'on raconte sur les
--> Trottoirs


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2017)

à la 
--> Sortie des troquets


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2017)

où l'on passe le
--> Tiers de son temps


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2017)

pour échapper aux mines
--> Tristes


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2017)

des tistes sires non
--> Titrés


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2017)

aux traits 
--> Tirés par la gravité


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2017)

comme un diamant mal
--> Serti


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2017)

en verre
--> Strié


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2017)

mais respectant les traditionnels
--> Rites


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2017)

des 
--> Tailleurs de pierres de pacotille


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2017)

qu'ils réussissent pourtant à faire
--> Luire


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2017)

d'un éclat
--> Vulgaire


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2017)

qui n'atteint pas la
--> Vulgate


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2017)

comme un vulgaire
--> Glaviot


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2017)

le glaviot du crapaud n'atteint pas le blanc
--> Volatile


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2017)

le glaviot du crado est tenté
--> Vaille que vaille

(subjonctif dans une locution adverbiale, tenté vaille que vaille ?)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2017)

et décore l'uniforme de la
--> Volaille


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2017)

volaille qui, à bout d'argument, termine toutes ses phrases par un retentissant
--> Voilà

ou carrément par la conclusion "*donc*... euh... voilà !"


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2017)

un pandore a besoin de mots d'arrêt dans son
--> Vocabulaire


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2017)

pour avancer dans son discours comme un
--> Crabe


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2017)

ce qui rend le sujet
--> Cernable


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2017)

--> Tabernacle !


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2017)

où tout est
→ encastrable
même l'anagrammes


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2017)

surtout les
--> Encartables


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2017)

encartés sous la
--> Cataracte


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2017)

dans un
--> Cartable de rentrée


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2017)

que les parents ont rendu parfaitement
--> Traçable


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2017)

jusqu'à Edmonton en
→ Alberta


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2017)

_où devant une foule ébahie, quelques dromadaires_

→ blatèrent


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2017)

tandis que j'entraîne la bayadère au
--> Bastringue


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2017)

tout en lui faisant du
--> Gringue


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2017)

sans arrêter de
--> Giguer


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2017)

avec une grande
--> Rigueur


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2017)

malgré les
--> Rugosités du parquet


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2017)

Sur le parquet, comme au Parquet, on trouve du
--> Gougeât


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2017)

→ tatoué
à même le sol !
comme le ..


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2017)

pas difficile à
--> Cataloguer


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2017)

En attendant le catalogue nous incite à choisir un bon
--> Gâteau


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2017)

avec de la chantilly en
--> Garniture


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2017)

ressemblant à de la véritable imitation de faux simili
→ granite


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2017)

véritable imitation de faux simili peut-être, mais
--> Garanti
pur beurre


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2017)

beurre frais pour le
--> Gantier


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2017)

cette teinte me rappelle l'intérieur cuir beurre frais de ma limousine où il faisait bon de
→ tringler
la bonne native de Puy en Velay, une ponote _vrai de vrai_.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2017)

d'avoir été tirée du puits, elle ne se montrait pas
--> Ingrate en vérité


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2017)

maintenant elle peut fréquenter le
--> Gratin


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2017)

chez les
→ argentinosaurus


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2017)

sans oublier les
--> Pognosaures


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2017)

tous animaux à peau
--> Squameuse


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2017)

Nous voyant ébahis, ces animaux prennent un air
--> Amusé


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2017)

nous voyant engoncés dans nos
→ armures
médiévales


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2017)

et nos 
--> Hauberts démaillés


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2017)

donnant une terrifiante allure de
--> Brute


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2017)

. [pour forcer l'affichage en charnière de page]


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

... qui se tient une solide
--> Biture


----------



## boninmi (10 Septembre 2017)

--> Biter
(argot de classes préparatoires)


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2017)

Chut ! Ne pas
Ébruiter


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

laissez ce bizuth
--> Étudier  l'abscons jusqu'au fond


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2017)

L'abscon comme la lune ne plait point à l'
--> Érudit


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

l'érudit se plaît à comparer les versions imprimées de tous les
--> Éditeurs


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2017)

dans un immense
→ réduit
éclairé avec des lampes à huile


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2017)

et protégé par un
--> Videur


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2017)

en totale
→ servitude
de passage


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2017)

qui en profite pour pincer
--> Gertrude au passage


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2017)

il avait passé toute la journée à la
--> Guetter


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2017)

en faisant crisser ses
--> Guêtres


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2017)

--> Rugueuses


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2017)

comme certaines
→ gueuses ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2017)

gueuses de rues : censément des
--> Grues (et un Q-4, un, pour *da capo*)


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2017)

qui laissent les passants
--> Songeurs


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2017)

et donnent des
--> Rougeurs aux rosières


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2017)

dont les
--> Gorges
sont attirantes


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2017)

défendues par une médaille de
--> Saint-Georges


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2017)

et bientôt
--> Agrégées
en quoi déjà ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

ès
--> Simagrées d'innocence


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2017)

choses qu'on trouve dans n'importe quel
--> Magazine


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

y compris les 
--> Fanzines paroissiaux


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2017)

pour les
--> Enfants


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

et les grands
--> Éléphants


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2017)

qui pour faire de la musique n'hésitent pas à sortir leurs
--> Harpes


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2017)

et à se
--> Saper


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2017)

saperlipopette, en touchant les cordes comme avec des
--> Rapes


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2017)

dérapage digne d'
--> Arpètes


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2017)

qui pourraient passer à la
--> Trappe


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2017)

chez moi, monsieur, on ne meurt pas, mais on passe de vie à
→ trépas


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2017)

via très passante ! versez l'obole au
--> Passeur si vous voulez franchir l'Achéron


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2017)

un succulent tablier de
→ sapeur
vous sera offert sur la berge opposée


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2017)

à condition d'appartenir au
--> Réseau


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2017)

dit : les Voraces des
--> Traboules


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2017)

Ne pas faire comme eux, éviter les bouchons pour ne pas être
--> Saoul


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2017)

avant d'entreprendre un
→ cassoulet
pécaïre!


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2017)

ça remplit de flatulences les
--> Corpulents


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2017)

alimentation déconseillée pour le régime des
→ puncheurs


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2017)

mais qui passe très bien à coups de
--> Perche


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2017)

la curé n'a pas besoin qu'on la lui tende après le
--> Prêche


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2017)

sauf si elle émane du vieil
→ archiprêtre


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2017)

qui en son temps fut un sacré
--> Chiard


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2017)

il a des douleurs
--> Rachidiennes


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2017)

suite à l'absorption de
--> Haschich
(ou attrappées en essayant de parler ce dialecte bas-allemand qu'est le haschich)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2017)

il ne quitte pas sa
--> Chaise


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2017)

montée sur
→ échasses


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2017)

de quoi s'
--> Escagasser à la descente


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2017)

des rouleaux dans la mer des
→ Sargasses


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2017)

--> Grasses comme peuvent l'être les fucacées


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2017)

une espèce de savane marine sans
--> Girafes


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2017)

et sans la moindre
--> Griffe


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2017)

pas même un
--> Greffier en baguenaude


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2017)

qu'il est impossibe de
--> Figer


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2017)

à moins de le
--> Gélifier


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2017)

il pourra toujours ensuite exposer ses
→ griefs


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2017)

au subrécargue qui fait aussi office de
--> Shérif


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2017)

du reste piquant comme le
→ hérisson


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2017)

en habit de
--> Soirée qui multiplie les saillies


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2017)

pendant qu'on somnole dans un fauteuil en
--> Osier


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2017)

qui une fois trop usagé sera recyclé en 
→ corbeilles
fleuries


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

où les
--> Corneilles viendront becqueter les racines


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2017)

& aspirer leurs délicieuses moelles 
→ épinières


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2017)

Attention aux
--> Pépins


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

et aux 
--> Épines


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2017)

dorsales (treize en tout, comme les œufs!) venimeuses du foudroyant
→ poisson-pierre


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2017)

Moins dangereux que le poisson pierre
l'onyx est une jolie pierre
--> Noire
_"Je chanterai tes yeux d'or et d'onyx..." P. Verlaine_


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2017)

La roine Blanche comme un lis
Qui chantait à voix de sirène


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2017)

Blanche pour combien de temps ?
Un jour ou l'autre il faudra bien la
--> Renoircir


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2017)

sa reconnaissable
→ kichenotte


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2017)

qu'elle porte pour cuisiner dans sa
--> Kichenette


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2017)

Une vraie
--> Chienne


----------



## litobar71 (28 Septembre 2017)

donc fidèle, docile et emplie de
→ franchise


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2017)

la pauvre, choisir une franchise… 
Verra-t-elle un jour le moindre

→ bénéfice ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2017)

elle est
--> Fiancée au garçon de salle


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2017)

un ancien grand de la 
--> Finance


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2017)

qui la _mate_ goulûment (avec les yeux!) mais avec 
→ précaution
durant la _longue _préparation de _sa _célèbre sauce financière!


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2017)

_mais la petite n'a pas envie de se_
→ pinter
_en attendant Harold ou Samuel _


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2017)

où le père Godot qui traîne dans les coulisses au lieu de se
--> Pointer sur scène


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2017)

deux zèbres habitués à la
--> Rapine


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2017)

_Le temps se faisait long, la jeune femme commanda une_
→ caipirinha


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2017)

et courut à la
--> Pharmacie


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2017)

acheter un élixir
--> Parégorique


----------



## boninmi (1 Octobre 2017)

--> Catégorie


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2017)

Attention ! Un élixir de n'importe quelle catégorie ne convient pas après une
--> Orgie


----------



## litobar71 (1 Octobre 2017)

surtout lorsque son flacon repose sur une plaque de 
→ griotte


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2017)

_Avaler un __élixir__ au goût discutable ? D'accord mais pas sans un morceau de _

→ rigotte


----------



## litobar71 (1 Octobre 2017)

avec une sauce qui 
→ ravigote !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2017)

qui ravigote la
--> Rigolotte (viens poupoule, viens poupoule...)


----------



## litobar71 (1 Octobre 2017)

allez! n'aie point la trouille! lance-toi dans un magnifique
→ triolet


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2017)

_pas sûr que cette chanson populaire soit riche en_

→ triolets

EDIT : zut grillé…

je passe mon tour.


----------



## litobar71 (1 Octobre 2017)

mais non brave homme tu peux continuer à vaillamment


→ striduler

pour notre grand plaisir!


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2017)

Quel bazar !
Quel
--> Bidule !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2017)

s'écrie le criquet en se cirant les
--> Mandibules


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2017)

_Jiminy s'adressant à la marionnette : nous somme deux, cela suffit à changer le monde.
C'est ce que dit le_

→ blanquisme


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2017)

il en faut peu pour faire éternuer les
--> Baleines


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2017)

rire _comme une baleine_ est le propre de l'homme écrivit
→ Rabelais 
qui comme Jiminy ne sortait qu'accompagné d'un pébroque.


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2017)

un pébroque entouré d'un fil de fer 
--> Barbelé


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2017)

qui s'est accroché dans une basse branche de l'
→ érable


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2017)

enlevé par un coup de vent
--> Boréal


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2017)

qui a rendu la forêt toute
→ glabre  as pas pur!


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2017)

ce qui n'a pas empêché les gabelous de prélever la
--> Gabelle


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2017)

sur les draps de la
--> Gabrielle


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2017)

vite relisons la
→ biographie 
de CoCo Chanel.


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2017)

_et un,  et deux, et trois, et quatre, et numéro cinq, et six !
il n'y a pas d'âge pour l'_
→ aérobic !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

elle en est Jane, fondue, sous ses effets
--> Roboratifs


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2017)

mais il reste beaucoup de monuments à
--> Bâtir


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

ces monuments que j'ai vu bâtir, je les ai vus s'
--> Abâtardir


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2017)

tout en respectant les décisions de l'
--> Arbitre


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2017)

un peu trop souvent
→ atrabilaire
sandiéou!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2017)

Ou
irritable


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2017)

comme une jeune
→ bartavelle


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

qu'on affublerait de
--> Bretelles


----------



## litobar71 (4 Octobre 2017)

pour masquer les bouts de tétons
→ rebelles


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

à l'ingénuité des
--> Bachelières


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2017)

Se masquer ? Autant rester
--> Bâché


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

combien de fois la Marquise ne le lui a-t-elle pas 
--> Rabâché : Anselme ! (c'est le jardinier) fermez votre braguette


----------



## litobar71 (4 Octobre 2017)

lui, illico rentre son 
→ crabe
de cocotier


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2017)

encore un complétement
--> Chtarbé


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

il la prend pour Lady
--> Chatterley


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2017)

_qui cherche -la coquine- un amant qui la_

→ lècherait


----------



## litobar71 (5 Octobre 2017)

réponse olé! olé! mais que fait la
→ modératrice ?


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2017)

_Elle guette, elle savait bien qu'à un moment ou un autre, quelqu'un_

→ merdoierait

_mais le pire reste à venir…_


----------



## litobar71 (5 Octobre 2017)

fichtre! de _Charybde en Scylla_ comme les
→ monstres  marins!


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2017)

peut-être s'en trouve-t-il dans barraque des
--> Montreurs de phénomènes (tenant compagnie de la femme à barbe) ?


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2017)

ne disait-on pas dans ces foires 
poil au → menton  jolis tétons!


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2017)

Du poil considéré comme un
--> Ornement


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2017)

par les
--> Garnements qui se font des moustaches avec la barbe de maïs


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2017)

et qui rêvent tous, ces petits chameaux, de galoper sur les
→ méharis
à en perdre la raison.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2017)

plutôt que de chevaucher une maigre
--> Rossinante à l'assaut des moulins à vent de la Manche


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2017)

Une histoire qu'on aime bien pourtant un peu
--> Rassie


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2017)

-->. Assie


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2017)

chaque Q4 ressemble à une
→ assiette
ébréchée


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

dont le cabot a
--> Mastiqué le bord où s'inscrivait la fin du mot (ce qui fait croire à une faute)


----------



## litobar71 (7 Octobre 2017)

restant dans l'expectative sur ce *.*, que cela ne nous empêche point de
→ trinquer
de bon matin, comme d'hab.


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2017)

et en empêchant quiconque de nous faire la
--> Nique


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

l'égide de Minerve (arborant la tête de Méduse) sème la
--> Panique chez les nique-douilles et autre pique-niqueurs


----------



## litobar71 (7 Octobre 2017)

zut de zut, mince alors! j'ai oublié de prendre ma
→ quinine
voilà, c'est fait. 
retournons au jeu.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

--> Taquiner Mimi


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2017)

--> Tapiner


----------



## litobar71 (7 Octobre 2017)

oui, mais les
→ patins
sur la bouche non.


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2017)

cacher la bouche derrière un voile en
--> Satin


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2017)

la tapineuse masquée patine à
--> Stains avec son lapin


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2017)

on peut dire que ce lapin est un véritable
--> Saint


----------



## litobar71 (8 Octobre 2017)

qui n'est fait ni de bois ni en
→ stainless steel


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2017)

il lui colle aux
--> Seins (que les autres ne sauraient voir)


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2017)

Serait-ce un Q4 ? Cachons ces seins et retenons-les avec un bon
--> Liant


----------



## boninmi (9 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> il lui colle aux
> --> Seins (que les autres ne sauraient voir)





loustic a dit:


> Serait-ce un Q4 ? Cachons ces seins et retenons-les avec un bon
> --> Liant


Euh ... copie à revoir, élève loustic


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2017)

affligé de contempler des seins d'une droiture
--> Défaillante *loustic* s'est référé à un modèle de rigueur : cet acier stainless dont on fait les obus inoxydables


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2017)

oui, ils ne sont pas au
--> Faîte


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2017)

ces conquérants
--> Fatigués (de porter leur misères hautaines)


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2017)

_L'_
_ → Angoisse, _
_ce minuit, __soutient, lampadophore,_


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2017)

Faire la lumière pour éclairer le
--> Singe


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2017)

afin de lui
--> Enseigner l'alphabet


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2017)

que la lumière soit bien blanche et pas
--> Grise


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2017)

Martine ! apportez deux
--> Cierges...


----------



## litobar71 (12 Octobre 2017)

optez pour les modèles
→ grecs
de préférence.


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2017)

attention aux lèvres
--> Gercées


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2017)

à force de confondre les bougies avec des
--> Cigares (du Pharaon)


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2017)

_les fumées de cigare sont nocives, tout autant que les vapeurs de chloroforme de_

→ Boustringovitch _(chez les Soviets)_


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2017)

se méfier des bombes à retardement de l'ex aide de camp
--> Grincheux (ça peut vous casser les oreilles)


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2017)

--> Niche


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2017)

lieu où je range mes
→ winches
de secours au cas où..


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2017)

je croyais que c'était réservé aux
--> Chiens


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2017)

habitat de la 
→ seiche  également
sis non loin d'une ancre


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2017)

l'encre sèche, quand on n'en veut pas, c'est là qu'on en trouve des
--> Chiées


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2017)

ah! ces fameux pâtés pendant l'apprentissage de la calligraphie
→ chinoise !


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2017)

--> Noise


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2017)

tu cherches la bagarre, okay, mais fais gaffe à tes
→ noisettes !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2017)

dit la belle
--> Noiseuse en allongeant au marin une prise roubignolles


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2017)

Aïe, cela remet en question de possibles
--> Unions


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

cette Femen hait les traits d'
--> Oignons


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2017)

elle n'ira jamais à la chasse en Sologne à
--> Soings


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2017)

rustiques y sont les
--> Aborigènes


----------



## litobar71 (16 Octobre 2017)

qui ne cessent pas de
→ baragouiner
à propos de leurs ancêtres.


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2017)

Cependant, comme eux ils vont sur la Loire en
--> Gabare


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2017)

ou remontent la Dordogne jusqu'à 
--> Bergerac (l'arrivée des morues est toujours un événement au Port Gabarrier)


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2017)

_Un port, des marins, des morues… 
Attention : risque de _
→ Grabuge


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2017)

alors planquons vite notre
--> Bague


----------



## litobar71 (16 Octobre 2017)

et ouvrons la
→ braguette


.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2017)

pour afficher la pancarte :
--> Braquemarts inside !


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2017)

comme du
--> Marbre


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2017)

et polis comme de l'
→ ambre

.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2017)

... le
--> Membre de ce Priape du jardin - qu'aurait pu chanter Verlaine au lieu de ce :
Même j'ai retrouvé debout la Velléda
Dont le plâtre s'écaille au bout de l'avenue
Grêle parmi l'ôdeur fade du réséda.​


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2017)

ce n'est pas une raison pour balancer un QQ !


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2017)

_réséda ? qui peut prétendre que le vit sent le réséda cherche résolument les_
→ embrouilles


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2017)

ouille ! le sujet trop court à la toise se fit 
--> Rembarrer


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2017)

_qu'importe ! À ses yeux, le fétu paraissait aussi imposant qu'un mat. Et c'est sans doute aucun sur sa masculinité triomphante, qu'il alla se rafraîchir sur une proche terrasse_
→ ombragée.


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2017)

Attention, l faut être un peu
--> Barge
pour oser parler de "_masculinité triomphante_" aujourd'hui, les censeu.r.se.s pourraient réagir !!!


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2017)

censeu.r.se.s qui n'hésitent pas à sanctionner les
→ grabataires
âgés en premier. 

.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2017)

pour leurs
--> Radotages salaces


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2017)

Radotages qu'ils ne peuvent plus aller raconter dans leurs
--> Rades préférés


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2017)

rades débordant de bonnes, belles & jeunes
→ radasses
de premier choix.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2017)

ressuscitant les
--> Dragueurs qui sommeillent dans les échoués de comptoir


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2017)

et qui parfois abandonnent devant la tâche
--> Ardue
qui les attend


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2017)

_fatigué, grisé par les boissons qu'il avalait, ses paupières s'ouvraient, se fermaient, lui donnant à voir des images fugaces, qui s'effaçaient comme des_
→ daguerréotypes


----------



## litobar71 (18 Octobre 2017)

dans ses yeux _malicieux _d'
→ androïde 

.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

les androïdes rêvent-ils d'amours
--> Romantiques ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2017)

_Le prétendu mouton avait un 
→ tropisme_
_pour l’avoine dans ses transistors_
_et dès qu’il apercevait cette céréale _
_il se ramenait d’un air de convoitise parfaitement convaincant.  _

.


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2017)

oubliant qu'il ne voyait quà travers un
--> Prisme déformant


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2017)

déformant les _courbes_ de sa
→ promise


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

qui est en vrai plus déjetée qu'une
--> Maritorne (l'amour est aveugle)


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2017)

il ne manque plus qu'un
--> Raton laveur


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

servant de clerc de
--> Notaire


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2017)

il n'oubliera pas de tout
--> Noter


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

de peur de se prendre une
--> Torgniole


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2017)

c'est pas vraiment
--> Trognon


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2017)

d'écluser de la
→ nitroglycérine
genre dynamite

,


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

mieux vaut la consommer en
--> Tartines


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2017)

avant de sauter dans le (avant de faire sauter le)
--> Train


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

pas de train-train pour le
--> Tragédien


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2017)

sauf s'il est un
--> Agent de la SNCF


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

affecté au
--> Nettoyage des toilettes


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2017)

à l'arrêt, pas au cours du
--> Voyage


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2017)

... au bout de la nuit : quel
--> Vagabondage !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2017)

où l'on rencontre attachées au nez de la loco de belles biquettes adeptes du
→ bondage
ferroviaire. 

,


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2017)

heureusement on voit facilement leur
--> Badge


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2017)

à la différence des Sirènes de figures de proue qui découragent l'
--> Abordage


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2017)

_en promettant au pirate téméraire de finir au_
→ bocard


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2017)

ou bien au choix dans un nid de
→ cobras

'


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2017)

le pirate a décidé de revendre sa panoplie sur des
--> Brocantes


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2017)

il ne pourra plus se défendre s'il est attaqué par un
--> Crobe


----------



## litobar71 (24 Octobre 2017)

amené par certains
→ corbeaux
er leur fromage au lait cru.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2017)

compère goupil (qui connaît la fable) emporte toujours une bouteille de
--> Bordeaux dans sa musette


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2017)

pour aller trinquer & bavasser avec
→ Cointereau

'


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2017)

Mal lui en prit, il se retrouva
--> Ceint de moustiques agaçants


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2017)

heureusement il s'était nanti de bougies à la
--> Citronnelle


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2017)

et de vinaigre un bon
--> Litre


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2017)

il pu ainsi feuilleter tranquillement son
→ Littré


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2017)

car c'est un fin
--> Lettré


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2017)

qui pense toujours: une, deux, trois, quatre et cinq
→ lettres

'


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2017)

En voilà une histoire de
--> Relettrés


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2017)

amateurs de
--> Lettrines


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2017)

vous avez mis le QQ #13692 aux
→ latrines !!


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2017)

_non olet !_ - on en perd son
--> Latin à graver des graffiti dans les vespasiennes


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2017)

encore des histoires de faux
→ talbins

'


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

utilisés par un couple de lapins
--> Albinos pour jouer au Monopoly


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2017)

ah oui, ce fameux duo de
→ nobliaux !
ils écoulent leurs faux biftons et le jeu en devient plus intéressant du coup!

'


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2017)

ça vaut guère plus d'un
--> Billon


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

incapable d'acheter un
--> Brouillon de la main d'Einstein (auquel la profondeur de pensée philosophique inouïe du susnommé a conféré une valeur inestimable)


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2017)

Pour obtenir le brouillon en question
il fallait être un véritable
--> Robin des bois


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2017)

en forêt de
→ Brocéliande

'


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

où
--> Viviane « engigna » Merlin


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2017)

_fée peut-être, mais que les trois capitaines auraient appelée_

→ vilaine


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

elle habite dans une île, cette
--> Maline


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2017)

et se rafraichit au
→ Lac de Diane
en petite tenue dès les premiers beaux jours. 

'


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2017)

Bon, va falloir restaurer la lame de l'
--> Excalibur


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

et recoudre son
--> Baudrier


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2017)

pas facile sur un
--> Radeau


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2017)

glissant car tapissé d'écailles de
→ daurades
volantes. 

'


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2017)

encore un rêve d'
--> Eldorados qui tombe à l'eau
Comme un vol de gerfauts hors du charnier natal,
Fatigués de porter leurs misères hautaines,
De Palos de Moguer, routiers et capitaines
Partaient, ivres d'un rêve héroïque et brutal.
​


----------



## litobar71 (29 Octobre 2017)

Ils allaient mettre la main sur les fabuleux
→ dollars colombiens, 
les yeux écarquillés, à la proue de leurs blanches caravelles. 


'


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2017)

--> Alors
Que se serait-il passé sans les Conquistadores ?
Pas d'Amérique ni d'Informatique ni de Forum MacGé !


----------



## litobar71 (29 Octobre 2017)

plantons vite fait quelques
→ arols
en mémoire de ce passé _inoubliable!_


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2017)

et de danser des
--> Caroles avec Carole


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2017)

et pour boire un coup, le fond du porte-monnaie a été bien
--> Raclé


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2017)

de quoi s'acheter un carton de
--> Clairette de Die (au lieu de Bollinger Grande Année)


----------



## litobar71 (30 Octobre 2017)

encore une Appellation d'Origine
→ Contrôlée
_M'ENFIN!?  _tant que nous connaissons la _méthode_ pour l'ouverture..


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2017)

et n'oublions pas que le rouge c'est du blanc
--> Coloré


----------



## litobar71 (30 Octobre 2017)

et le blanc du rouge
→ chloré
remember


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2017)

d'une pâleur
--> Chlorotique


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2017)

Heureusement le canasson a bon teint
il réagit au moindre
--> Hue !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2017)

au moins dru Pétrole Hahn évite la 
--> Chute


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2017)

Que de confusion !
Cet animal ressemble au
--> Che pour les trois lettres
et pour les cinq il saute en
--> Parachute


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2017)

tout ça fait un sacré lot de fils
--> Enchevêtrés


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2017)

à démêler entre plusieurs
--> Évêchés


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2017)

de quoi les rendre
--> Chèvres


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2017)

avant de les faire
--> Sécher


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2017)

quoi ? - les chaussettes des
--> Archiprêtres bien sûr


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2017)

Duchesse surtout pas de grossièreté ici, ça pourrait me faire
--> Ch..r


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2017)

s'écrie le misanthrope
--> Chansonnier 
Si le roy m'avait donné
Paris sa grand'ville
Et qu'il me fallût quitter
L'amour de ma mie

Je dirais au roi Henri
Reprenez votre Paris.
J'aime mieux ma mie au gué,
J'aime mieux ma mie.​


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2017)

avant d'aller à la
--> Chasse
Il était un p'tit homme,
Tout habillé de gris, Carabi,
Il s'en fut à la chasse,
La chasse aux perdrix, Carabi
...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2017)

avant aller à la chasse d'eau il met ses
--> Échasses


----------



## litobar71 (2 Novembre 2017)

taillées au siècle dernier avec les 
→ hachettes
de son grand-père.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2017)

ces lames sont si
--> Tranchantes qu'on pourrait se raser avec


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2017)

et faire une vilaine
--> Tache


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2017)

en se coupant à l'
--> Attache du menton


----------



## litobar71 (2 Novembre 2017)

et plein de sang sur sa
→ cheat sheet
pas encore cachée.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2017)

plus besoin de serviette pour manger les
--> Fish and chips (il s'essuiera directement à la chemise et se mouchera du coude)


----------



## boninmi (2 Novembre 2017)

Si vous y allez comme ça

-> It's a long way to Tipperary

Quand les bornes sont franchies, il n'y a plus de limites


----------



## litobar71 (2 Novembre 2017)

c'est bien
→ parti
sauf au post #13741 qui ressemble à s'y méprendre à un joli QQ (que quatre!)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2017)

mais 
--> Raplati (la queue <es> de fish s'est fait croquer)


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2017)

--> Plaît-il ?
vous exagérez un tantinet avec l'english !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2017)

cela mérite une
--> Plainte à l'Académie


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2017)

ensuite un repos bien mérité dans un chalet
--> Alpin


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2017)

_couché sur une peau de bête, près d"une belle, avec en fond sonore une_
→ polonaise


----------



## litobar71 (3 Novembre 2017)

et le blanc immaculé de la neige
→ carbonique
sur les marches du perron.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2017)

entre les statues en pied de deux faunes
--> Lubriques


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2017)

qui n'hésitent pas à frapper fort et vous faire de gros
--> Bleus


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2017)

à vous en faire ch..r des
--> Bulles


----------



## canapedog (5 Novembre 2017)

--> hurluberlu


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2017)

Bienvenue canapedog.
(Un seul hurluberlu ne suffit pas il faut plusieurs hurluberlus pour porter cinq lettres différentes)


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2017)

Mon Dieu! François Marie Joseph!

les
→ boules
dominicales!

Heureusement ton mac mini s'en va te corriger les mots trop courts en 5 lettres différentes. 

Bienvenido *canapedog*!


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Bienvenue canapedog.
> (Un seul hurluberlu ne suffit pas il faut plusieurs hurluberlus pour porter cinq lettres différentes)


Oui, mais vu les lettres doubles ... 
De toutes façons vu les libertés que vous prenez avec la règle 

--> boulodromes


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2017)

les règles sont en
→ nombre  (5)
il est vrai, as pas pur!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2017)

la rigueur de la règle n'empêche pas la
--> Bonhomie du contenu


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2017)

Autant dire que la bonhomie n'est pas
--> Honnie


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2017)

sauf de *boninmi* qui la croit
--> Chinoise (rie)


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2017)

ça n'empêche pas, par-ci par-là, de faire une
--> Niche


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2017)

cette niche n'est pas pour les
--> Chiens


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2017)

excepté lorsqu'il montre les
→ canines
tout en grognant et grondant.


----------



## canapedog (5 Novembre 2017)

-- Moisie


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2017)

les canines délicates sont
--> Incommodées par la tartine moisie


----------



## litobar71 (6 Novembre 2017)

moisie d'
→ immondices
en transhumance.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2017)

de quoi
--> Empoisonner une hyène


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2017)

attention à ne pas jouer maladroitement ses
--> Pions


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2017)

sinon gare aux
--> Arpions


----------



## canapedog (6 Novembre 2017)

--> papillons


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2017)

glabres ou
--> Poilus : le lépidopériste a le choix


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2017)

autrefois des amateurs n'ont pas hésité à acheter un papillon pour plus d'un
--> Louis


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2017)

--> Éblouis par la _Graellsia Isabelae Graells_


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2017)

collectionner les papillons peut n'être qu'une
--> Lubie


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2017)

qui s'attire les
--> Quolibets


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2017)

pas besoin de
--> Billet


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2017)

l'original se donne
--> Librement en spectacle


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2017)

représentation où l'on admire un toutou et un gros
--> Minet


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2017)

pas le moins du monde
--> Intimidés d'avoir à chanter en duo


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2017)

_ce qui ne serait pas le cas de quelque_
→ midinette 
_de passage_


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

Quelle queue, midi ! N'êtes deux pas sages, ô
--> Étudiantes !


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2017)

Pourtant plutôt
--> Tièdes


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

aux études mais menant en-dehors des vies 
--> Trépidantes


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2017)

sans aller jusqu'à se casser les
--> Dents


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

ni à récolter des
--> Tendinites en dansant en boîte


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2017)

Quelle boîte ? Un bahut ou une boîte de sardines pour
--> Dînette ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2017)

les places
--> Interdites excitent l'envie


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2017)

_et l'appétit des_
→ échangistes


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2017)

qui ont un appétit
--> Géant


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2017)

un petit géant ne peut être taxé d'
--> Exagération dans les proportions


----------



## boninmi (10 Novembre 2017)

--> Ration


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2017)

rat si on fait preuve d'une excessive 
--> Modération


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2017)

jusqu'à se montrer
--> Radin


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2017)

l'avare est le 
--> Nadir du radin


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2017)

_serment ou pas, tout ça n'est finalement qu'une histoire de _
→ dinar


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2017)

pour avoir un bas de laine plein de dinars il faut veiller au
--> Drain


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2017)

et savoir tourner sa veste d'au moins un
--> Radian


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2017)

pour la faire sécher à la chaleur
--> Radiante de l'âtre


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2017)

_près d'une belle couverte de_
→ diamants


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2017)

La très-chère était nue, et, connaissant mon coeur,
Elle n'avait gardé que ses bijoux sonores,
Dont le riche attirail lui donnait l'air vainqueur
Qu'ont dans leurs jours heureux les esclaves des Maures.

Quand il jette en dansant son bruit vif et moqueur,
Ce monde rayonnant de métal et de pierre
Me ravit en extase, et j'aime à la fureur
Les choses où le son se mêle à la lumière.


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2017)

Je me vois mal dosant aussi bien les vers des fleurs


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2017)

faire son
→ stand-up
sur macg en alexandrins n'est point banal.


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2017)

et pour beaucoup c'est
--> Suant


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2017)

ils prennent ces jeux de pieds pour de la 
--> Gesticulation


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2017)

c'est bon pour l'
--> Intestin


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2017)

l'intestin du passager
--> Clandestin ne supporte plus le rat à chaque menu


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2017)

sauf Edmond
→ Dantès !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2017)

qui avait tout d'un personnage
--> Dantesque


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2017)

--> Quand le Comte reviendra planquez vos miches


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

il a la force et la pilosité d'un 
--> Quadrumane


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2017)

embourbé dans la
--> Marne


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

il était bleu
--> Marine


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2017)

et au cocotier s'était
--> Arrimé


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

pour 
--> Rimailler au pied levé


----------



## litobar71 (16 Novembre 2017)

puis saisir les plus nulles sur son transcripteur automatique en
→ braille


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

avant d'aller se
--> Rhabiller


----------



## litobar71 (16 Novembre 2017)

et partir en quête de la couronne de
→ Barenziah


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2017)

--> Bénir ce truc emmerdant m'est impossible


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

les emmerdements : tu es sûr de les
--> Obtenir (dit Murphy)


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2017)

Pas d'emmerdes ! C'est le Beaujolais nouveau, on s'autorise à en
--> Boire


----------



## litobar71 (16 Novembre 2017)

ou du
→ Corbières


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

ou du 
--> Vinsobres (pour boire sans fin sans jamais s'enivrer)


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2017)

mais d'une façon ou d'une autre vous serez
--> Ivres


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2017)

pour vous requinquer une soupe aux
→ vermicelles 
avec un bon petit chabrol du pays.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

pour les fantômes, voyez le
--> Chapelier


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2017)

plaignons donc le petit Kachoudas
→ tailleur
sur mesure pour l'Aznavour


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

le petit tailleur en a tué sept d'un coup de...
--> Ceinture (des mouches)


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2017)

et pour midi il va les faire
--> Cuire


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2017)

et ces truffettes vont aromatiser son ragoût de
→ chevreuil !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2017)

le chevreuil a fui la marmite d'un galop
--> Échevelé


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2017)

plus rapide qu'un
--> Cheval


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2017)

--> Vache


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2017)

un coup de 
--> Cravache fait courir la vache comme un cheval


----------



## litobar71 (20 Novembre 2017)

pauvre ffpn, faut être bien
→ chtarbé 
pour en faire une camarguaise à coups de trique.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2017)

c'était le départ d'un bon coup de trique d'une vachette Corne d'Or écartée par Guillaume
--> Ramuntchito (on notera l'absence de cordier dans cette course à l'ancienne sans protection)


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2017)

pour être actif dans une telle course il est nécessaire de tomber le
--> Tricot


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2017)

ça fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber le Tricot - déclare l'
--> Aristotélicien chevronné


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2017)

d'Aristote le Jules a francisé entre autres les
--> Ciels


----------



## boninmi (21 Novembre 2017)

--> Lices


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2017)

une bande de lices en chaleur traverse les lices de la course
--> Cycliste


----------



## litobar71 (21 Novembre 2017)

à fond de train, épouvantées par les 
→ clystères 
des vétérinaires.


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2017)

pas de quoi avoir peur, les vétos ont le
--> Style


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2017)

avec un style bien aiguisé ils savent couper les
--> Élytres de coléoptères en quatre (dans le sens de l'épaisseur)


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2017)

comme certains ici-bas qui ont des
→ lettres
et qui arrivent même à les couper en huit les bons jours!


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2017)

et en simples
--> Triolets les jours maigres


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2017)

avant d'aller se faire une
--> Toile


----------



## litobar71 (22 Novembre 2017)

genre "les marins des caraïbes" où les
→ flotilles
ne manquent pas.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2017)

et où l'on note la présence de 
--> Filles


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2017)

qui, telles les
→ feuilles
en automne, s'amoncellent à vos pieds (marins)


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2017)

avec des mouvements
--> Fluides


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2017)

provoquent des
--> Duels


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2017)

dont se moquent ces
--> Délurées


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2017)

ayant des gestes
--> Rudes


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2017)

et des réparties 
--> Drues


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2017)

et dures, finissant par faire
--> Suder


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2017)

si encore elles s'excusaient d'
--> Exsuder de l'acidité


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2017)

ah ben non alors! ceci est un préliminaire à la
→ sexduction


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2017)

avec le soutien des
--> Dieux


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2017)

jamais 
--> Deuxièmes pour la gaudriole


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2017)

je dirais même plus, les
→ mieux
placés pour la bagatelle


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2017)

tout ça est un tantinet
--> Mielleux


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2017)

susurre ce *loustic* d'un ton
--> Fielleux


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2017)

pas très
→ élogieux
me dis-je in petto.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2017)

en amateur du genre
--> Élégiaque


----------



## litobar71 (25 Novembre 2017)

comme aurait dit feu mon aïeul 
tout est très bon dans le chevreuil


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2017)

il a partout un excellent
--> Accueil


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2017)

la graisse de pied de chevreuil est conseillée aux
--> Claudiquantes


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2017)

elles n'en ont plus besoin une fois dans la
--> Nacelle


----------



## litobar71 (25 Novembre 2017)

prête à s'
→ élancer
vers les cirrus castellanus.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2017)

avant de les
--> Balancer aux souffles lénifiants du zéphir


----------



## litobar71 (25 Novembre 2017)

dans leurs combinaisons ailées, chatoyantes, colorées mais sans
→ câble


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2017)

en prenant pour robe son parachute, cette gironde se montre
--> Capable de se la faire soulever par les courants d'air comme Marilyn


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2017)

à condition d'être à la bonne
--> Place


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2017)

pour se rincer l'œil, hein ?
--> Crapule...


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2017)

sans jamais
--> Caler


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2017)

à moins d'être obligé de
--> Calter


----------



## litobar71 (26 Novembre 2017)

pour éviter de s'
→ éclater
au sol façon puzzle


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2017)

en y créant un
--> Cratère


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2017)

et en laissant au sol une énorme
--> Trace


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2017)

tout le monde n'a pas la chance de tomber sur une
--> Charrette de foin comme Tintin en Syldavie


----------



## litobar71 (26 Novembre 2017)

Milou a été sauvé grâce au
→ parachute


Le Sceptre d'Ottokar est le seul album que je possède. 
il a jaunit un peu.. depuis 1947


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2017)

c'était éviter Charybde pour mieux tomber sur Scylla la
--> Castafiore


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2017)

c'est la
--> Foire


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2017)

pleine d'attractions
--> Affriolantes


----------



## litobar71 (27 Novembre 2017)

À la foire de
→ Beaucroissant
la baraque de Gina propose un show de strip tease. 
Elle est la dernière à proposer cette attraction. ..


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2017)

avec élection de la reine des
--> Pouliches


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2017)

suivie par la dégustation d'une bonne
--> Soupe


----------



## litobar71 (27 Novembre 2017)

où il est aisé de distinguer sans
→ loupes
binoculaires les perles du japon nageant dans le chabrol.


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2017)

pas besoin de faire chabrot pour jouer à la
--> Soule


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2017)

avec des habits en
--> Loques


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2017)

qui ont été
--> Loués


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2017)

ça vous arrange une
--> Silhouette


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2017)

_pas comme l'abus de_
→ cacahuètes


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2017)

en manger beaucoup est une rude
--> Tâche


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

et aussi d'éviter de 
--> Tacher le livre de gras


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2017)

gras dont il s'était oint avant de
→ catcher
l'Ange Blanc


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2017)

et de
--> Cracher


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2017)

→ tchatcher


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

sinon l'
--> Enchanteur jette un sort


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2017)

--> Chute finale


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

en plein dans la
--> Choucroute


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2017)

(pagaille dans l'affichage #13890 et #13891...)
j'en remets une
--> Couche


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

[pour voir la réponse de loustic qui ne s'affiche pas pour moi en charnière de page]


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

j'enchaîne par un 
--> Ronchonnement devant ce capharnaüm


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

J'écris un doublon pour #13895


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

J'écris un doublon pour #13896


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

J'écris un doublon pour #13897


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

J'écris un doublon pour #13898


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

J'écris un doublon pour #13899


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

et je tente de débloquer la page avec un
--> Chanteur [pfuitt ! ça été super pénible de débloquer le n° 13900 dans ce fil...]


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2017)

Merci macomaniac ça a l'air de fonctionner.
On s'en est payé une bonne
--> Tranche
par moment on a même remonté le temps !


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2017)

tout ça m'a l'air d'être un fichu
→ traquenard !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

dont s'est tiré le
--> Renard


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2017)

qui a honoré tous les insidieux
→ rencards
un _Retour vers le futur_ en quelque sorte


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2017)

et évité les filets 
--> Cardés par la duplicité


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2017)

en traînant dans les
--> Rades


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2017)

→ Sardes


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2017)

mille millions de mille
--> Sabords ! ces radasses ont des tailles de baleines


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2017)

heureusement chacune porte un
--> Brassard


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2017)

lors des furieux
→ abordages
pour la conservation de leur île.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2017)

elles frappent d'abord puis se transforment en
--> Brancardières


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2017)

et finissent par se nourir de
--> Carde


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2017)

un régime
--> Draconien


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2017)

que ne supporte pas son
--> Daron


----------



## subsole (30 Novembre 2017)

=> Dragon


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2017)

avaleur de
→ grondins rouges


----------



## subsole (30 Novembre 2017)

=> Girondins de Bordeaux


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2017)

pas très
--> Montagnards


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2017)

mais bien
--> Guillotinés


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2017)

des femmes
--> Languissantes sont couchées au pied de leur colonne


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2017)

ne faisant pas grand'chose d'
--> Utile


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2017)

s'occupant avec
→ futilité
des rigidités cadavériques.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2017)

l'approche des pandores ne les met pas en
--> Fuite


----------



## aCLR (30 Novembre 2017)

J'me suis payé un cochon d'inde
-> Truffier


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2017)

c'est raté, il a pris la fuite avec
--> Fierté
et dans l*a CL*a*R*té


----------



## boninmi (30 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> l'approche des pandores ne les met pas en
> --> Fuite





loustic a dit:


> c'est raté, il a pris la
> --> Fuite




-> thuriféraire


----------



## litobar71 (30 Novembre 2017)

pour les mots doublés c'est un problème connu du forum qui dégrippe ses rouages au
→ ratafia


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2017)

ne trouvez-vous pas la descente du 
--> Rafistoleur de mur en pierre : sèche ?


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2017)

mur qu'il est dangereux de
--> Frôler


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2017)

ça risque de l'
--> Effilocher


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2017)

quelques bonnes
→ taloches
le remettront d'aplomb.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2017)

les murs bedonnants sont
--> Chatouilleux de la panse


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2017)

de plus ils sont de grande
--> Taille


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2017)

adaptée à la taille des délits dans un
--> Établissement pénitentiaire


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2017)

alors qu'ils seraient mieux au bord de la mer sur le
--> Sable


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2017)

à jouir de points de vue
--> Imprenables


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2017)

et pas besoin de mettre son
--> Imper


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2017)

comme dans les nouvelles 
→ réimpressions
de Pervers Pépère


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

un artiste ès
--> Déceptions - ce vieux "j'ai la goutte au nez"


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2017)

pas gêné par le moindre
--> Potin


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

se faisant passer pour un obsédé du
--> Popotin


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2017)

à propos de la vétusté des
→ topinambours
en quarante-deux.


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2017)

Également vétusté et rareté des
--> Pains
(Souvenirs amers des huit ans de loustic)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

le miracle de la
--> Multiplication des pains : tous les jours avec l'Hercule de foire


----------



## litobar71 (3 Décembre 2017)

Souvenirs..
→  Gelsomina
& Zampano !!


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2017)

chacun était un grand
--> Soleil


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

on en a les yeux 
--> Éblouis


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2017)

la lune n'est qu'une grosse
--> Boule


----------



## litobar71 (3 Décembre 2017)

de fromage de lait de
→ bufflonne


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

convoitée par les
--> Bouffons


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2017)

Bof ! Bouffons en paix au milieu de ces
--> Fourbis


----------



## litobar71 (4 Décembre 2017)

sous le vent de la
→ biroute
de l'aérodrome.


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2017)

=> Robinet


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

qui fuit demande
--> Plombier


----------



## litobar71 (4 Décembre 2017)

pour jeune
→ rombière 
esseulée


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

qui lui offre aussi sec une
--> Bière


----------



## litobar71 (4 Décembre 2017)

une bière en quatre lettres c'est une
→ brimade
pour cet honnête artisan, elle va le payer direct sur la méridienne la gueuse.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

c'était une bière sans alcool - il va la transformer en
--> Marinade


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Décembre 2017)

Que je vais boire 
—> Demain


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2017)

et demain ? à boire après-demain ?...
Drôle de
--> Manie


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

attention aux retours de
--> Manivelle


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> attention aux retours de
> --> Manivelle



Qui peuvent être à l’origine de funestes 

—> nouvelles


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (4 Décembre 2017)

Souvent


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Décembre 2017)

Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> Souvent



—> Sauvent


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (4 Décembre 2017)

Venus


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2017)

Vénus, voici des fourrures
--> Neuves


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2017)

enfin elles sont
--> Venues
(Un Q4 au #13962 : au moins cinq lettres différentes)


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2017)

elles vont faire des
--> Envieuses


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2017)

après le QQ (post#13962) non signalé par Igor Potroskovîc 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
, je me rends compte que certains recèlent des 
→ venins
dans leur langue vénéneuse.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2017)

qui vous laissent un
--> Souvenir


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2017)

on n'est pas toujours
--> Verni


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2017)

quand une durite du
→ vérin
hydraulique flanche.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2017)

heureusement le
--> Vétérinaire s'y connaît en tuyaux


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2017)

& sieur macomaniac en jonglerie de
→ partitions !


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (5 Décembre 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> après le QQ (post#13962) non signalé par Igor Potroskovîc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi y’a ma photo dans votre poste ? 
 Sinon pour continuer le jeu ====> sionistes


----------



## litobar71 (5 Décembre 2017)

parce que j'aime bien les avatars
→ lilliputiens


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (5 Décembre 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> parce que j'aime bien les avatars
> → lilliputiens



Ok ok 
Sinon ====> pluriel


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

vois ces poux
--> Rappliquer en masse !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2017)

et chacun fait au moins une
--> Pique


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2017)

vite du DDT en pulvérisation pour en éradiquer le caractère 
→ épisodique


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

ce fut une épisode
--> Épique


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (6 Décembre 2017)

Qu’il faudrait 
====> étiqueter


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2017)

--> Équipe
La règle du jeu voudrait que le mot suivant
comporte au moins 5 lettres différentes.
S'il en manque une cela fait un QQ ou Q4 :
Que Quatre et on en parle...
(il manquait un p)


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

règle suivie par l'
--> Impliqué


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2017)

à cet égard j'ai trouvé 
→ limpide
l'aide en ligne


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (6 Décembre 2017)

Désolé je coupe le fil mais je crois que le QQ ou Q4 était pour moi et j’ai pas trop compris... désolé de couper l’élan mais j’aime bien ce jeu donc je voudrais comprendre ce que j’ai loupé.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (6 Décembre 2017)

Je ne voudrais pas me faire 
===> lapider


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2017)

parfois il y a deux 
→ responsables
- celui qui ne poste pas dans sa réponse 5(cinq) lettres différentes
- celui qui répond sans vérifier le post précédent


par exemple j'ai commencé ce jeu avec *miette*, honte à moi.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (6 Décembre 2017)

C’est très 
===> paradoxal


----------



## litobar71 (6 Décembre 2017)

_la règle est stricte, ses avenants parfois nombreux ._

nous sommes tapis comme un
→ léopard
des neiges guettant sa future proie: un *Q*ue *Q*uatre en général et de temps à autre un *Q*ue *T*rois.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (7 Décembre 2017)

Il faut être vif pour faire un 
===> départ 
rapide sur la dite proie


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

l'agneau crée le 
--> Prédateur (bêêêê...)


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (7 Décembre 2017)

Ou le prédateur crée l’agneau 
===> élémentaire ( mon cher Watson )


----------



## boninmi (7 Décembre 2017)

ou plutôt
-> alimentaire


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

jeu de mots prisé de l'
--> Alligator


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (7 Décembre 2017)

En effet, un bon agneau le 
==> ravigote


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

il n'a pas besoin de
--> Laguiole


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (7 Décembre 2017)

Il commence par un coup de mâchoire pi les fait fondre sous la 
==> langue


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2017)

attention donc aux promenades sur les berges du lac de la
→ Ganguise !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2017)

Il y a
--> Anguille sous gangue


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2017)

L'anguille est toujours aussi
--> Agile


----------



## litobar71 (8 Décembre 2017)

agiles, les doigts de la Madelon dans la
→ glaise
gardaient leur dextérité lors du pétrissage des meules.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (8 Décembre 2017)

Il ne faudrait pas marcher sur une 
===> aiguille


----------



## boninmi (8 Décembre 2017)

--> aiguillon


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (8 Décembre 2017)

Mais évitons la 
==> guillotine


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (8 Décembre 2017)

Mais évitons la 
==> guillotine


----------



## boninmi (8 Décembre 2017)

Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> Mais évitons la
> ==> guillotine





Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> Mais évitons la
> ==> guillotine


... une fois, comme disent nos amis belges.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2017)

préférons
--> Lutiner la blonde


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2017)

_si tant est qu'elle n'est pas en matière plastique et gonflable… sinon, préparez vos_
→ rustines


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (8 Décembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> ... une fois, comme disent nos amis belges.



[emoji23][emoji28] le réseau m’a joué des tours...


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (8 Décembre 2017)

L’histoire a mal 
=> tourné


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2017)

pas de quoi s'en
--> Turlupiner : une de crevée, dix de regonflées


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (8 Décembre 2017)

Mais c’est pas top pour les 
==> turluttes 
ces choses là


----------



## da capo (9 Décembre 2017)

_j'en connais pourtant qui se sont retrouvés sur les_
→ rotules 
_à trop avoir joué du gonfleur_


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2017)

préférons les
--> Luronnes : elles ne manquent pas d'air


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2017)

mais on peut être
--> Roulé


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

Ce sera toujours mieux que de se trouver 
==> labouré


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2017)

voire
--> Blackboulé


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

Houlala 
surtout pas ça


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2017)

un QQ ! en avant pour le
--> Houspillage


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

Où donc? Ne 
==> rouspétons 
pas trop vite


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2017)

Mon Dieu! Jésus Marie Joseph! Un bonnet et une
→ houppelande
nous pouvons prêter à ce gentil membre pour se dissimuler aux yeux du prof de maths.

_cinq (5) lettres différentes du mot mot précédent: o+u+l+a de Houlala a 5 lettres différentes mais pas 5 lettres différentes de blackboulé_


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

bLAckbOULé... hOULALa... ce n’est pas le jeu des 5 lettres identiques ?


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2017)

en reprenant 2 fois le L tu n'as plus 5 lettres différentes, tu te dois de
→ plancher
là-dessus, manque un b c k ou un e

perso j'ai mal commencé du tout début (comme toi), reprendre au moins 5 lettres identiques du mot précédent mais elle se doivent d'être différentes et non doublées.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

Je n’ai rien vu de tel dans 
==> l’explication 
au début du topic où la règle paraît bien plus simple


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2017)

attendons alors l'explication de

→ loustic  
	

		
			
		

		
	







c'est grâce à lui et macomaniac  que j'ai pu comprendre enfin cette règle simple et stricte  

_effectivement dans le post #1 *Apple* n'a pas 5 lettres différentes, cela porte à confusion!_
_la règle a du avoir des avenants pour corser le jeu_


----------



## boninmi (9 Décembre 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> attendons alors l'explication de
> 
> → loustic
> 
> ...


La règle semble souffrir de quelques entorses.
Il semble que tricher n'empêche pas toujours de gagner, sinon il y a longtemps qu'il n'y aurait plus de fraudeurs.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

thierry37 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour changer un peu, et surtout corser le jeu, je pensais qu'on pourrait passer à 5 lettres, plutôt que 3. (en espérant que ça soit pas trop... )
> 
> ...



La règle est pourtant simple non? Pourquoi se compliquer la vie ?


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

Il faudrait dès lors  définir clairement ces avenants, ce qui rendrait les choses plus simples et compréhensibles... je lis «  reprendre 5 lettres du mot precedent » si le mot a trois « L » libre a qui veut de les replacer , même si un mot avec trois L ne sera pas facile à trouver. Bref je vais vous laisser à votre jeu avec vos règles évoluantes


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2017)

tu te prends la tête pour peau de balle

tu tapes Q4 ou QQ dans la recherche du forum concerné, un peu de lecture, et pi voilà t'es au jus!


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (9 Décembre 2017)

Ben je vais pas rechercher des règles déjà énoncées... jsuis pas encore à la retraite moi [emoji23] juste on me dit reprends 5 lettres du mot précédent, je reprend 5 lettres... où faut il que je tape QQ ou Q4 pour comprendre  alors? Je le prends pas la tête mais je suis les règles d’un jeu simple et apparement ça ne suffit pas donc j’ai juste du mal à comprendre...


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> attendons alors l'explication de
> 
> → loustic
> 
> ...



Macomaniac qui en #149144 a lui même fait un Q4 ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2017)

Pour la recherche sur les forums c'est en haut à droite





La seule règle est la suivante:

→ reprendre au moins 5 lettres *différentes* du mot précité.

exemple pour *blackboulé*: tu dois incorporer à ton mot *5 lettres* *différentes* à choisir parmi les *8 lettres* qui composent ce terme de *10 lettres*, à savoir *b-l-a-c-k-o-u-é  *dans lequel tu en prends *5* au minimum.


je ne serai point à la retraite avant un septième de ton âge.


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2017)

Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> Macomaniac qui en #149144 a lui même fait un Q4 ?



il n'existe personne à ma connaissance d'assez fortiche pour passer à travers les gouttes d'un QQ ou d'un Q2 en jouant d'une façon régulière tout du moins!


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> Macomaniac qui en #149144 a lui même fait un Q4 ?



#13944 excusez moi


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> Pour la recherche sur les forums c'est en haut à droite
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 118266
> 
> ...



Je n’ai pas la barre de recherche dont vous me parlez ( iPad Air 2 iOS 11.2 
La seule règle annoncée en début de topic est «  5 lettres identiques » et non pas «  5 lettres différentes «  ( 5 lettres différentes ce serait plutôt facile...)


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> Pour la recherche sur les forums c'est en haut à droite
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 118266
> 
> ...



Ah on se tutoie?!?! Ok mon poto , alors la seule règle que j’ai vu gros c’est 5 lettres identiques... rien de plus... regardes la page 1 du topic [emoji6]


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2017)

serais-tu têtu?

relis le post #14033

pour le tutoiement je fais comme la grande majorité des membres


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> serais-tu têtu?



Non , je dirais factuel man [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2017)

si tu relis mes derniers posts d'hier(aux 2 jeux) tu remarqueras que je t'ai indiqué qu'il m'est arrivé la même chose qu'à toi et sans doute à d'autres.

il est temps que nous arrêtions de polluer et laissions tout un chacun jouer peinard avec la règle sus-citée, tu ne crois pas?

tu n'as pas un butineur genre safari sur ton iPad pour le forum?


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

#14033 ? C’est ton post... j’ai vu le post en début de topic qui explique une règle simple pour un jeu simple... si tu veux faire plus compliqué crée un topic, le jeu des 5 lettres mais différentes mais quelques unes identiques mais pas toutes mais parfois. Ou appelles le comme tu veux. Pour le tutoiement je ne crois pas qu’on soit assez intime pour se tutoyer mais si tu veux faire comme tout le monde ben....fais [emoji16] on a pas gardé les cochons ensemble mais bon...


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

Un butineur ? ... je ne vous comprend point... arrêtons de polluer oui, et laissons jouer tout un chacun, avec les règles de base. Libre à vous de créer un topic avec plein de règles bizarre, ici la base du topic est simple d’après ce que j’ai lu, 5 lettres identiques... d’ailleurs les premiers et deuxième posts vont dans ce sens. il faut arrêter de jouer les gendarmes des forums pour rien, si il vous est arrivé la même chose n’y suis pour rien, moi je suis la règle... je ne comprend pas qu’on m’emboucane quand je la suis, c’est simple non ?


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (10 Décembre 2017)

Pour jouer tranquille : il y’a des gens 
==> louches 
ici


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2017)

Les joueurs en cours de partie ont redéfini la règle de départ de manière à ce que, la contrainte formelle étant un peu plus forte, le jeu en soit plus affûté et plus plaisant. Un nouveau joueur a le droit d'en être surpris. Il n'a pas, en perdreau de l'année, à envoyer indéfiniment de l'air pour pleurnicher que la règle orginelle était simple et facile et que la règle actuelle est compliquée et difficile.

Des déclarations de guerre comme :


Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> Pour le tutoiement je ne crois pas qu’on soit assez intime pour se tutoyer mais si tu veux faire comme tout le monde ben....fais
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> laissons jouer tout un chacun, avec les règles de base. Libre à vous de créer un topic avec plein de règles bizarre, ici la base du topic est simple d’après ce que j’ai lu, 5 lettres identiques... d’ailleurs les premiers et deuxième posts vont dans ce sens. il faut arrêter de jouer les gendarmes des forums pour rien, si il vous est arrivé la même chose n’y suis pour rien, moi je suis la règle... je ne comprend pas qu’on m’emboucane quand je la suis, c’est simple non ?



poussent le bouchon un peu plus loin encore en alliant le rejet de la camaraderie à l'injonction d'aller voir ailleurs aux participants qui, depuis plusieurs années déjà dans ce fil, se plaisent à jouer avec la contrainte formelle accentuée de reprendre 5 lettres différentes sans répétition d'une identique et qui auraient à abjurer leur péché de déviation de la simplicité originelle ou à aller créer ailleurs un nouvel espace pour y abriter leurs errances.

En adoptant donc le tutoiement de rigueur, voici ce que j'ai à dire sans plus tergiverser : si tu ne veux pas jouer avec les autres d'après la règle qu'il respectent en commun, joue tout seul dans ton coin ou va voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte. Les participants de ce fil ne vont pas te laisser pourrir l'ambiance avec ton inqualifiable arrogance. Tu vas vite voir que dans les bas-fonds du site de MacGé les membres ne sont pas tenus à la civilité de rigueur dans les forums techniques.

À moins que tu ne fasses amende honorable verbalement ici même, je prends la décision de ne jamais plus tenir compte des mots que tu pourrais inscrire dans ce fil, comme dans celui des 3 lettres. J'échapperai tes interventions, quand bien même par accident (et non volontairement) elles correspondraient à la nouvelle règle, et je me référerai dans mes réponses au mot du prédécesseur qui suit délibérément la règle admise en commun. Ce qui s'appelle : ignorer le mauvais joueur et le laisser jouer tout seul dans son coin avec son hochet de minot.

----------

J'enchaîne donc sur le mot #14026 de *litobar* :


litobar71 a dit:


> attendons alors l'explication de
> 
> → *loustic*



n'apprécie pas la grammaire
--> Élastique


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2017)

mais a contrario un
→ laïus
pertinent


----------



## da capo (10 Décembre 2017)

_montée de fièvre ?
avalons un peu d'acide_ 
→ salicylique


----------



## subsole (10 Décembre 2017)

quelques petites claques feraient l'affaire


----------



## da capo (10 Décembre 2017)

_au risque de provoquer une explosion peu esthétique des vaisseaux_
→ capillaires


----------



## subsole (10 Décembre 2017)

ou une rachialgie cervicale


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2017)

qui a de quoi rendre
--> Grincheux


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2017)

le plus
→ inexpérimenté 
des jouvenceaux


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2017)

vous reprendrez bien un peu de 
--> Piment rouge, Capitaine ? (Tintin au Tibet)


----------



## Apple.Geek (10 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> vous reprendrez bien un peu de
> --> Piment rouge, Capitaine ? (Tintin au Tibet)



Je vous prierais de ne pas

—> Mentir


----------



## boninmi (10 Décembre 2017)

--> Sentir


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

le bleu ne se sent pas de faire la corvée de 
--> Tinettes


----------



## litobar71 (11 Décembre 2017)

et recueille de-ci de-là, cahin-caha, quelques
→ lettrines
pour achever son mot.


----------



## boninmi (11 Décembre 2017)

-> latrines


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

prière de ne pas
--> Inhaler


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2017)

la moindre bouffée d'air pollué par un soupçon de
--> Haine.
Un jeu de lettres n'est pas un jeu video  où l'on tue.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

la marquise a mis un imperméable rose au
--> Caniche


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2017)

_signe évident de la fin de l'aristocratie…
en d'autres temps, c'est avec du_
→ chinchilla
_qu'on aurait protégé le compagnon_


----------



## litobar71 (11 Décembre 2017)

tout un chacun montre ses petites
→ chailles
pointues aujourd'hui


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

ils ont les tifs
--> Bichonnés à la mode « lion »


----------



## Apple.Geek (11 Décembre 2017)

A l’actualité je suis

—> Abonné


----------



## litobar71 (11 Décembre 2017)

Tiens, tiens.. un QQ (Que Quatre lettres) de fin de soirée!

je reprends donc le post précédent de sieur *macomaniac*
*


macomaniac a dit:



ils ont les tifs

Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


macomaniac a dit:


> *--> Bichonnés à la mode « lion »*



du à l'abus de bouteilles
→ bonnardes
comme celle-ci peut-être?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

qui font décoller les esprits comme de petits
--> Drones


----------



## Apple.Geek (12 Décembre 2017)

En survolant des mers

—> Dorées


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

en quête d'
--> Eldorados


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2017)

où pullulent d'accortes
→ drôlesses


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

affichant d'affriolantes
--> Lordoses


----------



## subsole (12 Décembre 2017)

Mais c'est est de Dolores dont vous parlez !


----------



## boninmi (12 Décembre 2017)

--> Douleurs


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2017)

un antidouleur bien connu du public macgé, le
→ Meursault
bien entendu!


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2017)

_Moins prestigieux, mais agréable, j'apprécie à l'occasion un petit_
→ Saumur-Champigny


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

ou un
--> Champagne Bollinger qui sente la pomme blette et la craie


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2017)

je ne connais (quasiment) que le vrac (chuis caviste), les bouteilles en photos comme ce
→ Chambolle-Musigny
sont à une copine qui destine le lot de 18 différentes au commissaire-priseur!
mais j'aime bien les noms des terroirs et des petites communes.


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2017)

avec ça vous devriez essayer de faire
--> Chabrot


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2017)

toujours le faire au
→ Mazis-Chambertin


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

--> Mazette ! le chambrâtes-vous, Nini ?


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2017)

que nenni, allons choisir l'élixir _Aux Dix Vins_ à
→ Mazamet
pour changer.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

prends garde au 
--> Zézaiement Mazamétain


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2017)

--> Mazette !
À Mazamet la zézette zézaie !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

C'est le nouveau jeu -->


macomaniac a dit:


> --> Mazette ! le chambrâtes-vous, Nini ?





loustic a dit:


> --> Mazette !
> À Mazamet la zézette zézaie !


ça m'en distend les
--> Zygomatiques


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2017)

on en rigole encore jusqu'en
→ Zambie !


----------



## subsole (13 Décembre 2017)

=> amibes


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

--> Aimables à voir danser dans l'objectif du microscope


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est le nouveau jeu -->
> 
> 
> ça m'en distend les
> --> Zygomatiques


De temps en temps loustic aussi a envie de zozoter !
Alors il prend soin de ne pas se donner un
--> Blâme


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

quelle élocution
--> Lambine a donc ce bègue !


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2017)

il est pourtant bien
--> Emballé


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

impossible de stopper la
--> Ribambelle de ses bégaiements


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2017)

_peut-être qu'avec un coup de_
→ carabine
_ce babil (QQ envisagé dans un premier temps) cessera-t-il ?_


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

ou un berlingot de
--> Carpentras


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2017)

c'est un aspect auquel je n'avais pas pensé


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2017)

---) Serpentar est une des 4 maisons de l'école de Harry 

Argh grillé par Subsole.

je reprends avec aspect

---) du coup je vais gonfler mes pectoraux


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

amollis par une trop longue
--> Torpeur


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2017)

bizarrerie inconnue du
--> Prote


----------



## Apple.Geek (15 Décembre 2017)

Cette bizarrerie me fait chercher une

—> Protection


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

pour ne pas être traité de 
--> Demi-portion


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2017)

ne pas oublier d'avaler un demi
--> Potiron


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

et de desserrer le
--> Ceinturon


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2017)

au risque de se faire
--> Encorner


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

par une 
--> Licorne de mer


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2017)

à défaut de licorne, on mangera du
--> Colin


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2017)

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

il avait le visage
--> Mélancolique du mangeur de poissons


----------



## litobar71 (16 Décembre 2017)

poissons pochés au
→ court-bouillon 
façon mère-grand.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

pouâaâh... ça pue le
--> Merluchon


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2017)

Merluchon ? Mélanchons pas tout, le meilleur c'est la
--> Morue


----------



## litobar71 (16 Décembre 2017)

à condition qu'elle ne vide pas tout ton
→ morlingue
à chaque rencard!


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2017)

j'espère que j'aurais mon Gremlins a Noel cette année


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2017)

arrête de gémir, sinon ça sera le père fouettard


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2017)

_et là, ce sera pout tout le monde, la soupe à la_
→ grimace


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2017)

pour moi non, j'ai été gentil, je serai gracié


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2017)

_bien, bien, tu n'auras pas droit à ta dernière cigarette mais à un savoureux_
→ cigare


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2017)

de grâce non, je ne fume pas


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

alors ce sera pour le coup une
--> Garcette en réglisse


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2017)

sans laisser de
--> Trace


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2017)

au fond du cratère il y a toujours des traces


----------



## litobar71 (16 Décembre 2017)

de la
→ rétrocaveuse


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

le
--> Caviste doit compenser à coups de rétro-cavisme l'écoulement de son stock


----------



## litobar71 (16 Décembre 2017)

de 
→ Château de Valois


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2017)

livre-m'en une
--> Caisse avec tes rennes, Père Noël !


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2017)

Attention ça pourrait finir par une bonne
--> Chiasse


----------



## litobar71 (17 Décembre 2017)

si il s'entête nous lui mettrons à disposition une
→ chaise
percée.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2017)

faudra penser à tirer la
--> Chasse


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2017)

_désolé, mais je ferai pas d'effort. Je ne suis pas très pipi caca ; pas très_
→ scatophile


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2017)

de mon cul les vents sortaient en véritable cacophonie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2017)

ne regarde pas derrière mais devant (dit mon père) - c'est le secret de l'
--> Eschatologie


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2017)

et ça développe la
--> Tchatche


----------



## litobar71 (17 Décembre 2017)

comme après l'ingestion du troisième verre ballon de
→ Chassagne-Montrachet
ventrebleu!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2017)

à n'en pas douter : c'est du chasse-
--> Hargne


----------



## litobar71 (17 Décembre 2017)

Françaises, Français,
→ Nigérianes, Nigérians,
Belges, Belges, 
Bougnoules,Bougnoules,
Fascistes de droite, Fascistes de gauche,
Mon président, mon chien,
Monsieur l’avocat le plus bas d’Inter, 
Mesdames et messieurs les jurés 
Public chéri mon amour,
Bonjour ma colère, salut ma _hargne_ et mon courroux… coucou


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2017)

les Nigérianes ne sont pas
--> Ingrates


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2017)

À longueur de journée les Nigérians leur jouent de la
--> Gratte


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2017)

mais attention la moindre fausse note pourrait gâter l'ambiance


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2017)

et faire
--> Tanguer la pirogue


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2017)

si elle se retourne, nager au milieu des crocodiles n'est pas sans risque


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2017)

naguère on évaluait moins les risques


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2017)

on partait à l'
--> Aventure avec un opinel (à virole)


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2017)

"on" s'en était déjà
--> Vanté


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2017)

de n'être jamais
--> Épouvanté


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2017)

par la monstrueuse panthère qui guettait les voyageurs


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2017)

depuis son antre sombre


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

attribuons lui la
--> Nature du Sphinx  qui pose sur la route de Thèbes cette question à Œdipe :
« Quel être, pourvu d’une seule voix, a d’abord quatre jambes le matin, puis deux jambes le midi, et trois jambes le soir ? »


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2017)

autrement dit un homme


----------



## litobar71 (19 Décembre 2017)

un
→ primate
donc de genre homo


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

ou un
--> Garnement qui marche à quatre pattes


----------



## litobar71 (19 Décembre 2017)

comme ma voisine,
→ ménagère
de moins de cinquante printemps, dont la superbe croupe..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

Sachez qu'hier, de ma lucarne,
J'ai vu, j'ai couvert de clins d'yeux,
Une fille qui dans la Marne
Lavait des torchons radieux.


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2017)

Assurément signé Victor Hugo


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2017)

qui n'avait pas eu de
--> Nurse


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

mais qui portait une attention
--> Sournoise au cotillon (poète mais faune)


----------



## Powerdom (19 Décembre 2017)

au cours de cette soirée mémorable


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

où tout le monde avait abondamment 
--> Siroté de l'absinthe


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2017)

Ah ouiii, l'érotisme de la fée verte


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

qui fait les
--> Sybarites contemplatifs


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2017)

si barrit tant l'éléphant c'est que les disques sont
--> Rayés


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

J'y avions bien dit, à la Martine, de n'pas
--> Essayer l'Ajax


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2017)

_d'autant qu'elle n'y comprend rien en architecture_
→ asynchrone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Décembre 2017)

_Candide et encore 
⟶ _Chrysalide


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2017)

mais point
--> Lâche

Bienvenue à Unepause, il nous permettra de souffler.


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2017)

car nous à ce rythme nous étions prêts de
→ calancher
capédédiou!


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2017)

quel coup de chance !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

la jouvencelle a déjà des 
--> Hanches


----------



## subsole (21 Décembre 2017)

J'en chancelle encore


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2017)

Jacques chancelle en
--> Caleçon


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2017)

s'entravant dans les bras
→ tentaculaires
de belles mousmés en kimono


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

tenta cul l'air et la belle se fit
--> Nudiste


----------



## subsole (21 Décembre 2017)

_Étienne_, _Étienne_, _Étienne_ Oh! _Tiens_-le _bien_. Baisers salés salis. Tombés le long du lit, de l'inédit. Il aime à la folie. Au ralenti, je soulève les interdits


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2017)

et inspecte les
--> Rides


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

les curiosités sont parfois
--> Arides


----------



## Powerdom (22 Décembre 2017)

mais souvent en haut des pentes raides on a des surprises !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

un groupe de randonneuses mangeant des
--> Sardines


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2017)

en boîte, ayant utilisé les autres (celles des tentes) comme brochettes lors d'une
→ randonnée
passée.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2017)

leur appétit d'arêtes est
--> Dévorant


----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2017)

comme des abeilles devant une prairie fleurie


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2017)

j'y remarquais d'ailleurs des fleurs de navet


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2017)

--> navette


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2017)

en route pour l'
--> Aaaaventure !...


----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2017)

vautré devant un film de science-fiction, il bâilla


----------



## litobar71 (23 Décembre 2017)

→ vade retro
p'tit con de Hal 9000


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2017)

petit coup de
--> Rétroviseur : « what are you doing Dave ? »


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Décembre 2017)

_Lu jusqu'à trois heures avec une telle_
_➝ _Voracité


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2017)

_Félicitations ! Arriver au bout de ces 710 pages est une belle_
→ victoire


----------



## litobar71 (24 Décembre 2017)

pages littéralement englouties avec grande 
→ vorticité


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2017)

qui va finir en vortex


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2017)

nous nous cotiserons pour un
--> Ex-voto


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2017)

_souvent naïf, en des lieux de recueillement bien peu_
→ voluptueux


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2017)

fréquentés par des
--> Pelotons de pénitentes


----------



## Powerdom (25 Décembre 2017)

venues souhaiter de joyeux Noëls aux joueurs du bar de MacGé


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2017)

avec des
--> Pantoufles pleines de cadeaux


----------



## litobar71 (26 Décembre 2017)

les
→ étalons
de Macgé sauront les en remercier convenablement.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2017)

en les entraînant dans des tangos de
--> Salon


----------



## subsole (26 Décembre 2017)

ou au bordel du saloon


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2017)

pour boire des
--> Galopins


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2017)

ici c'est une
--> Maison sérieuse (et pas une infirmerie)


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2017)

pas trop dur cette semaine au boulot ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

vive la semaine des quatre
--> Dimanches !


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2017)

mouaiii, c'est juste la normalité pour les feignants


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2017)

et n'oublie pas tes gants


----------



## boninmi (27 Décembre 2017)

--> Négations


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

gants n'aie, gars ! scions à mains nus avec nos
--> Égoïnes


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2017)

_Tu vas y laisser un doigt malheureux  ! Et briser tes cordes vocales en t'_
→ égosillant


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2017)

la paix, les
--> Oisillons !


----------



## litobar71 (28 Décembre 2017)

quels fieffés 
→ polissons
forment ce gang là!


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2017)

Lisons mieux , histoire de ne pas répondre trop à côté


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2017)

ces bruyants polissons n'ont cure des
--> Conseils du Vétéran


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Décembre 2017)

_Et quels seraient donc les_
➝ Desseins _de ce cher Vétéran?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Décembre 2017)

loustic a dit:


> mais point
> --> Lâche
> 
> Bienvenue à Unepause, il nous permettra de souffler.


Pardonnez-moi Loustic , je viens tout juste de lire votre message de Bienvenue, ...Je suis ravie d'être parmi vous et je vous en remercie.


----------



## subsole (29 Décembre 2017)

[COLOR=#bfbfbf a dit:
			
		

> "Unepause, post: 13230116, member: 1139967"]Pardonnez-moi Loustic , je viens tout juste de lire votre message de Bienvenue, ...Je suis ravie d'être parmi vous et je vous en remercie.[/COLOR]





Unepause a dit:


> _Et quels seraient donc les_
> ➝ Desseins _de ce cher Vétéran?_


 A l'avenir nous vous dénierons le droit de ne pas respecter les règles de ce fil


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2017)

dénégation
--> Sidérante qui se paye le luxe d'un QQ (QueQuatre)
(au fait, qulequ'un a des nouvelles de *loustic* ?)


----------



## subsole (29 Décembre 2017)

QQ corrigé, pour un radin comme moi, cinq  c'est trop ;-)


----------



## Powerdom (29 Décembre 2017)

De son gradin maco surveille les posts


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2017)

... des petits
--> Gredins de resquilleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Décembre 2017)

subsole a dit:


> A l'avenir nous vous dénierons le droit de ne pas respecter les règles de ce fil



*Subsole*, _pardonnez mon étourderie___


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2017)

le resquilleur est entré en disgrace


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2017)

elle est raide celle-là


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2017)

→ rideau !
nous exigeons un remboursement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Décembre 2017)

_ Ce fût un spectacle emplit de_
⇀*Taquinerie*.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

autant de joueurs autant de
--> Tricheurs


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2017)

et autant de chieurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Décembre 2017)

_Pourtant, loin d'être_ 
⇀*Crétins*. _Quel __gâchis! _


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2017)

_mouaih… je te leur donnerais un bonne dose d'_
→ arsenic
_à ces cocos._


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

soliloque-t-il avec un rictus
--> Sardonique


----------



## litobar71 (31 Décembre 2017)

tel un
→ dinosaure 
ayant avalé une plaquette du nouveau Lévothyrox


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Décembre 2017)

_ Lui donnant une bouche *
⇀*__*clownesque *effrayante ... Bouh! _


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2017)

_effrayante peut-être mais vecteur d'une belle_
→ éloquence


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2017)

grande gueule
--> Écoulement abondant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Décembre 2017)

_ Quelle __*
⇀Quintessence * d'abjection!!_


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2017)

_est-ce bien nécessaire d'être si_
→ sentencieux ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> (au fait, qulequ'un a des nouvelles de *loustic* ?)



aucune trace écrite du
→ 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 loustic
depuis une décade maintenant! (post #14169).


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2017)

dont l'
--> Élocution nous manque et à qui j'adresse mes vœux


----------



## litobar71 (1 Janvier 2018)

bonne année 2018 à
→ Ma*c*G*ene*ra*tion *
As pas pur!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2018)

et bonne année à
--> litobar


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2018)

_je vous souhaite aussi plein de belles_
→ bricoles


----------



## litobar71 (1 Janvier 2018)

au jeu de la
→ carambole (3)trois billes
bien entendu.(une bricole étant un coup avec une bande avant ou plus)


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2018)

et des enchaînements de mots
--> Rocambolesques


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2018)

_à la limite du_
→ calembour


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2018)

Morbleu, vous amorcez 2018 en fanfare, bonne année à tous ;-)


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2018)

_c'est clair : le_
→ bromure
_n'était pas au menu durant ces fêtes ;-)_


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2018)

Maaartine ! nettoyez-moi ces
--> Éclaboussures !


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> dénégation
> --> Sidérante qui se paye le luxe d'un QQ (QueQuatre)
> (au fait, qulequ'un a des nouvelles de *loustic* ?)





litobar71 a dit:


> aucune trace écrite du
> →
> 
> 
> ...


Non, loustic n'était pas paumé dans la
--> Brousse
Une abscence involontaire...

*Bonne Année* à vous tous mes amis


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

il était prisonnier de la
--> Rousse (Solange, policière de jour)


----------



## litobar71 (3 Janvier 2018)

mais
→ cambrioleuse (de mecs!)
la nuit, revêtue de sa p'tite tenue _souris d'hôtel_.


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

oui, elle bien connue pour ses cabrioles dans les dortoirs


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2018)

_Qui excusent ses menus_
—> larcins


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

il parait qu'elle avait piqué des piles alcalines


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

cette
--> Maline les glisse au creux de sa gorge (qu'elle a profonde)


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

chacun sait qu'elle n'est pas plate comme une limande


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2018)

_elle a même fait l'objet d'une inscription au Guiness Book pour ce record_
→ mondial


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2018)

elle se faisait passer pour une
--> Nomade


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

habile à jouer de la
--> Mandore


----------



## Mak Whopper (3 Janvier 2018)

ou pour utiliser une
→ Mandoline


----------



## litobar71 (3 Janvier 2018)

un peu de distraction après une semaine chargée à la brigade
→ mondaine !


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2018)

_dans cette division, on sait ce que signifie_
→ domination


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

quelle
--> Abomination (se signe la dévote)


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2018)

pétrifiée face au
--> Maton


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2018)

_Mais qui ne serait pas pétrifié face à ce spécialiste de l' _
→ onomastique ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

vous me mastiquerez trois fois le nom d'
--> Épaminondas


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2018)

avec
→ Pélopidas
il jouait déjà au jeu des (5) lettres entre deux batailles rangées!


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2018)

_un des heureux qui ont profité de l'école_
→ pythagoricienne


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2018)

et au diable la
--> Pythie


----------



## subsole (4 Janvier 2018)

vous buvez trop de chopines les gars, revenons à des choses plus basiques, à la votre! hic....


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

partons en virée avec les
--> Copines


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2018)

de
→ Spinoza


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2018)

Ah ! Il est partout avec son
--> Piano

Un QQ au #14262 ?


----------



## Mak Whopper (4 Janvier 2018)

Qui pour lui est une
→ Passion


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2018)

il adore l'
--> Improvisation


----------



## litobar71 (5 Janvier 2018)

surtout avec son vieil
→ psaltérion


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2018)

pourtant il demeure
--> Pâlot


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2018)

en 
--> Polissant ses lentilles


----------



## subsole (5 Janvier 2018)

pour mieux apercevoir sa partition jaunie


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2018)

tel un prion pathogène


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2018)

patauger ne gêne pas ces
-->  Morpions


----------



## Mak Whopper (5 Janvier 2018)

ça ne gêne pas non plus ma femme pendant les
→ Promos


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2018)

soyons tous aux diificultés
--> Rompus


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2018)

stoïques face aux
--> Impromptus du hasard


----------



## Mak Whopper (6 Janvier 2018)

Entre deux lignes de code fournies par Macomaniac, je fais des
—> Pompes


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2018)

_bonne idée, que je devrais suivre pour réussir à_
→ estomper
_l'embonpoint d'après repas de fête_


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2018)

Je préfère me reposé devant la télé avec un bonne bière


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

on s'instruit toujours de ce que les actrices savent si bien
--> Exposer


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2018)

et négocier en
--> Export


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)

C'est un 
--> Profiteur


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

tout petit il se sucrait dans les
--> Confitures de la Mère-Grand


----------



## boninmi (7 Janvier 2018)

--> Friture


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2018)

il trouvait ce plat futile


----------



## litobar71 (7 Janvier 2018)

excepté pour les 
→ filets
de perche du Léman arrosés d'un chasselas local.


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2018)

de quoi relâcher tous ses
--> Fiels


----------



## boninmi (7 Janvier 2018)

--> Ficelles


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

... rien que de culinaires
--> Vermicelles


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2018)

un plat réservé uniquement aux édentés qui possèdent une carte vermeil


----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2018)

pour les lasagnes par contre j'ôte la prothèse dentaire
→ amovible
inférieure pour mieux me régaler lors des sucions de ces larges nouilles.


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2018)

_a la seule idée de goûter ces lasagnes, j'en_
→ salive
_d'avance_


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2018)

c'est la valse des papilles


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

je ne vais jamais à Vienne sans lasagnes dans ma
--> Valise


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2018)

moi dans ma valise j'ai plutôt de la vaseline


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2018)

_Oulah !! on prend un chemin qui s'éloigne dangereusement des_
→ évangiles


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2018)

bien connus pour apaiser certaines
→ névralgies
des grenouilles de bénitier et crapauds de sacristie.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

et autre
--> Pisse-vinaigre


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2018)

une bonne part de pissaladière les dérideraient peut-être


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2018)

par l'effet de
--> Déplissement de la chère


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2018)

le lifting, je trouve ça démentiel


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2018)

ça dément si elle garde l'
--> Immobilité


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2018)

une sorte d'impassibilité éternelle


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2018)

qui évite aux lignes d'être
--> Déplacées

Je suis belle, ô mortels ! comme un rêve de pierre,
Et mon sein, où chacun s'est meurtri tour à tour,
Est fait pour inspirer au poète un amour
Éternel et muet ainsi que la matière.

Je trône dans l'azur comme un sphinx incompris ;
J'unis un coeur de neige à la blancheur des cygnes ;
Je hais le mouvement qui déplace les lignes,
Et jamais je ne pleure et jamais je ne ris.


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2018)

Dans ce cas, faudra également la scalpée pour éviter les cheveux blancs


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2018)

la cantatrice chauve a une brillante
--> Plastique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Janvier 2018)

_De retour parmi vous, je vous souhaite une longue suite de jours riants et_
→* Paisibles*


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2018)

à débiter des
--> Lapalissades


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2018)

certaines sont assez plaisantes


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2018)

ces plaies : entes-y des
--> Édulcorants


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2018)

et n'oublie pas de serrer l'
--> Écrou


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2018)

prends le modèle nickelé : la couleur est plus
--> Coruscante


----------



## subsole (15 Janvier 2018)

et tourne le dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

si tu veux éviter qu'ça se desserre, n'oublie jamais le coup de
--> Pointeau final (dit mon père)


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2018)

... ni de faire le
--> Point


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

dit le marin en se 
--> Tripotant la braguette


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2018)

tout en surveillant les voiles sous l'allure
→ portante


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

qui soulève la robe de
--> Tante Roberte


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2018)

ou on devinait ses tentacules


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2018)

--> Talés mais encore vigoureux


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

et assez galbés pour être
--> Étalés


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2018)

les étalons sont rentrés à l'écurie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

se faire ressemeler les
--> Talons


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2018)

c'est un peu saoulant la capilotraction


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2018)

juste ce qu'aurait pensé notre sage
→ Lao Tseu
_La perception de l'infiniment petit est le secret de la clairvoyance, la protection de l'infiniment fragile et tendre est le secret de la force._


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2018)

que l'oiseau qui vole est libre


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2018)

et que l' oiseux procrastinateur l'est encore bien plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Janvier 2018)

_Libre?...Voyons! Baliverne et _
→Foutaise !


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2018)

ça mérite le fouet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Janvier 2018)

_Cette motivation spontanée se trouve pratiquement_
→étouffée


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2018)

méthode de cuisson prônant un maximum de
→ quatre vingt nœufs
degrés.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

vous y plongez quatre vingts
--> Œufs (neufs) ce qui fait donc quatre vingt nœufs


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2018)

qui vole un œuf vole deux bœufs


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2018)

tout ça n'est que de l'
--> Esbroufe


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

l'escalade des degrés de
--> Fourberies requiert un équipement spécial


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2018)

Perso j’ai  toujours quelques couacs avec mon correcteur de
__> vocabulaires


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2018)

_au diable le __correcteur !__ la langue française a besoin parfois, de se faire_
→ bousculer


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Et sur l’Académie, aïeule et douairière,
Cachant sous ses jupons les tropes effarés,
Et sur les bataillons d’alexandrins carrés,
Je fis souffler un vent révolutionnaire.
Je mis un bonnet rouge au vieux dictionnaire.
Plus de mot sénateur ! plus de mot roturier !
Je fis une tempête au fond de l’encrier,
Et je mêlai, parmi les ombres débordées,
Au peuple noir des mots l’essaim blanc des idées


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2018)

Et quand j'ai vu, parmi la foule qui se rue, 
Pendre, par tous les mots que le bon goût proscrit, 
La lettre aristocrate à la lanterne esprit.


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2018)

C'est toi ou ça refoule dans le coin?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

la psychanalyse, ça sent le
--> Soufre


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2018)

tout en faisant croire que ça peut aider ceux qui ont la
--> Frousse


----------



## da capo (19 Janvier 2018)

_Frousse ? Quelle frousse ?
Projetons-nous dans quelques mois.
Lumière _profuse _; splendeur. L'été 'impose et contraint tout âme au bonheur._


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

moi, je dis : méfiez-vous des
--> Rousses (à la chevelure profuse)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Janvier 2018)

_Zut, mes_ *➝Soeurs* _le sont!_


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2018)

_au_ secours _!!!!_


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2018)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai l'impression que  les avatars  macomaniac et Unepause boivent à la même source


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2018)

en effet ils viennent de la meme brousse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Que tu brilles enfin, terme pur de ma course !

Ce soir, comme d’un cerf, la fuite vers la source
Ne cesse qu’il ne tombe au milieu des roseaux,
Ma soif me vient abattre au bord même des eaux.

[hé non ! *Unepause* n'est pas un double en cheveux de *maco*]


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2018)

ils ne partagent donc pas la même bourse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

ni le même
--> Sobriquet


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2018)

Pour quelques euros tu pourrais le lui louer


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

pour me reposer d'aller à la
--> Rescousse sur les forums techniques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Janvier 2018)

_Serait-ce un forum ou des_
➝*Couples* _se forment? _


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

les
--> Copules n'y sont vertes qu'à la lettre


----------



## boninmi (21 Janvier 2018)

--> Coupoles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Janvier 2018)

_Que l'on respire avec une_
➝*Volupté *_secrète _


----------



## litobar71 (22 Janvier 2018)

comme dans
→ Volpone
où tout un chacun renifle le bon argent.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2018)

Picsou plonge dans son coffre d'or


----------



## subsole (22 Janvier 2018)

je ferais bien quelques longueurs


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

se marre le narrateur d'histoires
--> Rocambolesques


----------



## subsole (22 Janvier 2018)

et amateur calembours, de camemberts et de Bordeaux


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Hé ! à mateur calant bourdes, qu'amant bée rée deux : « bord.. ! » haut


----------



## subsole (23 Janvier 2018)

C'est une démonstration du langage oral de sourd !?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2018)

le sourd entend t-il voler une drosophile ?

Ah Ah ma drosophile n'a pas 5 lettres... j'étais en surdose


----------



## subsole (23 Janvier 2018)

et ta soeur elle bat le beurre ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

cette sœur, à la différence de ses consœurs, n'a pas de taches de rousseur mais des tatouages
--> Horrifiques


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2018)

ce jeux n'est pas très sérieux


----------



## subsole (23 Janvier 2018)

T'as raison, c'est la risée des forums


----------



## litobar71 (23 Janvier 2018)

un QQ (que quatre (4) lettres) à se plier en quatre en post #14369 , bref je redémarre du post #14368 qui m'apparait très sérieux et m'en retourne de ce pas à
→ St Brieux (Canada)
faire une prière pour que certains membres deviennent à l'avenir plus attentifs.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

les érections de la piété sont
--> Extraordinaires


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2018)

ce ne sont que des
--> Paradoxes


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2018)

j'adore cette cacophonie ambiante ^^


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

qui ne s'endort pas de
--> Mandore


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2018)

portant elle allongeait son bras jusqu'au bout du manche et le serrait fermement le médiator


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

hélas ! une insupportable
--> Démangeaison lui taraudait l'olécrane


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2018)

sa robe était, très certainement, trop amidonnée


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2018)

Grosse amie dondon t'as t-y un pote
--> Idoine ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Y doit ne pas savoir comment la
--> Décoincer


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2018)

Des coings c'est
--> Économe


----------



## boninmi (24 Janvier 2018)

--> Métronome


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

utile à Lulu qui joue du
--> Trombonne


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2018)

_Tu parles bien du fameux Lulu dont les parents rêvaient qu'il joue d'un instrument moins_
→ encombrant ?


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2018)

Oui, il est passé au cornet, mais ses gros doigts boudinés se coinçaient entre les pistons


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2018)

il a fallu appeler un plombier pour l'en
--> Désemberlificoter


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2018)

erreur


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2018)

erreur


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2018)

c'est pas bientôt fini ce bricolage sur les forums ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Janvier 2018)

_ J'ai adoré vous lire  
Merci pour cet instant de bonne _ →*Rigolade ...*


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2018)

Rigole Adèle, tout le monde veut te
--> Garder


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2018)

il faut garder la pose sans 
--> Regarder à côté ! dit le peintre


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2018)

_qui __sermonne le modèle__ : "ne bougez plus, mademoiselle ou je vais devoir appliquer un_
→ recadrage
_pas très académique"_


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2018)

à force de garder la pose elle a le regard fixe d'un poisson mort


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2018)

Poisson ayant avalé de travers une simple
--> Dragée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2018)

offerte par le
--> Dragueur


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2018)

Le dragueur de minettes hisse son
--> Drapeau


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2018)

un
--> Perdreau de l'année, un !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2018)

depuis ce radeau ils observaient de bien jolies sirènes


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2018)

rêvant d'un peu de variété à leur ordinaire de 
--> Daurades


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2018)

sirènes ou
--> Radasses ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2018)

rivalisant d'
--> Adresse avec
La roine Blanche comme un lis
Qui chantait à voix de sirène


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2018)

Une sirène
--> Sarde


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2018)

matée par un Corse
--> Sardonique


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2018)

et parfaitement
--> Idoine


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2018)

à la Marina de Bonifacio il a trouvé l'
--> Antidote


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2018)

et tomba sous le charme d'une belle
--> Idiote


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Janvier 2018)

*...→ Intimidée*


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

une
--> Midinette avec d'immenses lunettes à monture rose


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2018)

sortie à la couleur de sa tente


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2018)

Midi net pas encore
Mais un Q3 net !
La tente n'a pas résisté à l'
--> Humidité


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

belle leçon d'
--> Humilité !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2018)

midiNETTE --) tente --) 5 lettres 

il a visé en plein milieu


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

c'est en tentant qu'on atteint tel
--> Guillaume Tell !


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2018)

_QQ, Q3… tout cela n'est que pure_
→ magouille


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2018)

Pour s'en mettre plein les
--> Fouilles


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

Accomplies ces fouilles, à l'archéologue !


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2018)

_Mais gare aux pilleurs de sépulture ! Entourons-nous de _
→ policemans


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2018)

Qui attendent avec une 
--> Clope au bec


----------



## boninmi (28 Janvier 2018)

--> Cyclope


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2018)

Six clopes et le paquet est vide
reste plus qu'a retourner au tabac en 
--> Cyclo


----------



## boninmi (28 Janvier 2018)

La minute nécessaire de Monsieur
--> Cyclopède


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

il fend la bise, l'
--> Écloppé


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2018)

Tout ça pour gagner des 
--> Clopinettes


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

clopinettes sans
--> Clopiner


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2018)

Ça serait pas un effet de la 
—> picole ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

il siffle en cachette de sa
--> Nicole


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2018)

l'ânesse échappée de son
--> Enclos

(@Powerdom cinq lettres différentes)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

que le célibat rend 
--> Mélancholique


----------



## boninmi (29 Janvier 2018)

--> Mélancolique


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2018)

=> alcoolique


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

un fois noir, il devient
--> Cholérique -


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2018)

et sarcastique


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2018)

ses habits plein de crasse

@loustic désolé pas vu cette règle... pas dans le post 1 en tout cas


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2018)

à cause d'une mélanchonique
--> Caresse


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2018)

diffusant des odeurs acres
Edit : Grillé mais mais ça fonctionne quand même ^^


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2018)

les terres sacrées du nord


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Aaaah! l'appel du pied  -->
Pour l'enfant, amoureux de cartes et d'estampes,
L'univers est égal à son vaste appétit.
Ah ! que le monde est grand à la clarté des lampes !
Aux yeux du souvenir que le monde est petit !


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2018)

Charles Baudelaire


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

il préférait les
--> Charognes


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2018)

et souvent même les crevures


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2018)

les vers surtout
mais pas du tout
les
--> Verrues


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Janvier 2018)

_Et... Oh! combien de_
*→Bavures*


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Loin d'eux. Vois se pencher les défuntes Années,
Sur les balcons du ciel, en robes surannées ;
Surgir du fond des eaux le Regret souriant ;

Le Soleil moribond s'endormir sous une arche,
Et, comme un long linceul traînant à l'Orient,
Entends, ma chère, entends la douce Nuit qui marche.


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2018)

La rue assourdissante autour de moi hurlait.
Longue, mince, en grand deuil, douleur majestueuse,       
Une femme passa, d'une main fastueuse
Soulevant, balançant le feston et l'ourlet ;


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2018)

à propos, j'ai la prise réseau qui fait faux contact


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

pour les problèmes de réseau appelez la
--> Remailleuse (elle s'appelle Berthe)


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2018)

Berthe Vitalien, animatrice à la Martinique de la Communauté Notre-Dame-du-Rosaire, ne se gênait pas pour détourner les «cotisations» de ses adeptes à des fins personnelles.


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2018)

Tous les ânes ne s'appellent pas
--> Martin


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2018)

Et ne font pas du 

--> Tintamarre


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

en poussant d'infâmes
--> Braiements


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Janvier 2018)

_ Lire de bon matin vos_* →Rimes
*_ est un délice _


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2018)

si tu tentes de traire une âne, il est normal qu'il s'énerve
grillé ^^ par Unepause
alors
J'aurais dû miser sur le bon cheval ^^


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2018)

trouver le bon cheval ? il est dans la remise !


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2018)

les rimes sont recopiées en hommage à nos anciens
--> Rimeurs

Hugo, Baudelaire, Prévert...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

en matière de pieds, il connaissaient toutes les bottes d'
--> Escrimeurs


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2018)

Le p’tit parisien adore les
—> rimeuses
Et Le Bossu les bottes des sept lieues (lieux)


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2018)

Difficile de connaître les intentions de
--> Sieur Bossu


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2018)

il est parti pour Notre-Dame chez les prieurs


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2018)

C'est vraiment
--> Super


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

... la ferveur d'âmes si
--> Pures


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2018)

Qui n'échappe pas aux Prunes de la pervenche


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2018)

même pas les grenouilles de bénitiers ?


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2018)

Beaucoup ont été avalées par un bouffeur de curé qui avait besoin d'un
--> Gorgeon


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2018)

Comme les 

--> Négro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Janvier 2018)

*➝Ivrognes*


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

--> Chopines donne leur quand même - dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2018)

Non , je vais voir mes Copines répond l'enfant


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2018)

Il a des dizaines d'adresses de copines refaites, au "menu "de soir : silicone ^^


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2018)

Si l'icône rit, alors
abreuvons nos
--> Sillons


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

d'agrestes
--> Copulations à coups de canons du village


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2018)

la soumission ne saurais tarder


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

ah ! le temps des
--> Moissons...


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2018)

il en empêche plus d'un de rester peinard à la
--> Maison


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2018)

Beaucoup de mains rendent le travail léger


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

... qui n'a plus rien d'un travail de
--> Romains


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2018)

bon, on ne va pas en faire tout un roman


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2018)

Rhum en fût est meilleur que cidre
--> Normand


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2018)

Cela me donne envie d'aller revoir ma 
--> Normandie


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

pour cela il faudrait arrêter de 
--> Dormir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Février 2018)

_Allez venez mon beau _*→Milord,*_ vous assoupir à mes côtés..._


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

chère Briséis, vous êtes le repos du
--> Myrmidon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Février 2018)

_Sujette au _*→Syndrome*_ d'insomnie_


----------



## subsole (1 Février 2018)

L'insomnie est la seule forme d'héroïsme au lit.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2018)

cette étoffe présentait une moire particulière


----------



## subsole (1 Février 2018)

mais quelle rapport avec le fromage, tu perds la mémoire


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

elle est restée coincée dans l'
--> Armoire à linge


----------



## subsole (1 Février 2018)

Tu me prends pour un pigeon ramier avec tes fadaises ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

tombé tout cuit dans la
--> Marmite


----------



## litobar71 (1 Février 2018)

Fi diable! quel
—> romantisme 
culinaire !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2018)

Vite à nos

--> Marmittes


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

ces marmittes sont un peu piquées des
--> Marmottes


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2018)

Une oeuvre culinaire avec ce 
--> Maestro


----------



## subsole (1 Février 2018)

attention certains sont morts d'indigestion le nez planté dans la gamelle


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

jusqu'où bout ils furent
--> Mordants


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2018)

la cuisine serait alors une pièce
--> Dramatique


----------



## subsole (1 Février 2018)

mais, la cuisine de ma femme est toujours traumatisante pour l'estomac


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

elle impose une
--> Tisane postprandiale (bêêêêrk...)


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2018)

_moi, je préfère manger à la _
→ cantine
avec les copains et les copines…


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2018)

... oui mais pas plus d'une
--> Centaine


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

car on n'est que trois
--> Capitaines


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2018)

Et un
--> Pianiste


----------



## subsole (2 Février 2018)

le pianiste, au fourneau comme au piano doit jouer sa partition avec brio, sinon on écoute et on mange de la merde.


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2018)

quoique, j'en ai croisé un (pianiste) qui en jouait super bien (du piano) avec ses
→ arpions


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

sur la
--> Poitrine de Ninon (non mais quel toucher !)


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2018)

en écoutant cette musique, prions mes frères


édit : grillé par Maco mais ça va quand même


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2018)

et poussons habilement nos
--> Pions


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

en fins
--> Tapinois


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2018)

succinctement, en quatre mots:
→ sans tambour ni trompette !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

mais à pas de
--> Velours


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2018)

comme toute bonne
→ louve
alpha qui se respecte!


----------



## subsole (2 Février 2018)

elle se cache, tapie dans la flouve odorante


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

au bord du 
--> Fleuve Tibre


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2018)

ou un jeune enfant joue avec un
--> Fluvetin


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2018)

ce jeune enfant se prénommant Fulvie est une gentille
→ lutine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2018)

cette gentille lutine est utilisée pour faire la manche


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

et vous fait les poches de ses mains
--> Subtiles


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2018)

et après c'est la  Tuile pour vous


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

et il est
--> Inutile de crier "au Voleur" !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2018)

A moins que soit un
--> Lutin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2018)

J'ai ouï-dire* →Adultérin* aussi ...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

adule tes reins, ô
--> Sybarite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2018)

Entendez ce n'est pas fini... j'ai su aussi que 
dés demain il sera sous* →Dialyse!*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Il y avait du délai pour ce faire soigner


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2018)

il reste une place  idéale à l'asile


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

pour soigner les 
--> Lunatiques au Q-4


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2018)

_Qu'il se *→*_*Planque*


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

elle est contagieuse ! le mot "maladie" est lui-même atteint du Q-4,
--> Milady


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> elle est contagieuse ! le mot "maladie" est lui-même atteint du Q-4,
> --> Milady


_Oups... je me suis trompée, un léger décalage! J'ai donc mis du Q10! Pardon_


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> _Qu'il se *→*_*Planque*


...dans son 
--> Palanquin ce pendard


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2018)

vous êtes trop rapide pour moi, c'est la panique ^^


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2018)

malgré tout il est virtuose ce
--> Pianiste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2018)

_ Emplit de_* →Vanités*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Le sujet est 
--> Vaste


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2018)

j'en ai plein les savates de toutes ces niaiseries


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Je te sens
--> Dévasté


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2018)

Me rappeler que je serai bientôt mort a été la chose la plus importante qui me soit arrivée pour m'aider à faire des grands choix dans ma vie. Parce que presque tout, tout ce que vous disent les autres, toute la fierté, toute la peur de l'embarras ou de l'échec - ces choses s'effondrent devant le visage de la mort, ne vous laissant que ce qui est vraiment important. Vous rappeler que vous allez mourir est le meilleur moyen d'éviter le piège de penser que vous avez quelque chose à perdre. Vous êtes déjà nu. Il n'y a pas de raison de ne pas suivre votre cœur. Restez affamés, restez fous.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Les hommes entrent dans la vie et en sortent comme la navette passe et repasse sur le métier à tisser


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2018)

et on est bien obligé de reconnaître que la navette ne s'en est jamais 
--> Vantée


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Elle a pourtant réalisée de bonne
--> Vente


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

à l' 
--> Éventaire de la marchande de choux


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Et pourquoi pas dans une 
--> Vitrine ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

en compagnie de
--> Vertugadins


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

C'est un 
--> Déguisement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2018)

_Un vulgaire carré de tissus à gros_ *→ Damiers* _verts et blancs._


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2018)

et le voici parti parader dans les
--> Grampians


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Février 2018)

_Somptueux_ *→Paysage* _... Je l'envie!_


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2018)

c'est le moment de sortir de nos
--> Pages

(Paysage est un Q4 seulement 4 lettres au lieu de 5 différentes pour compliquer un peu le jeu. Paysages était OK))


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2018)

Non , c'est du 
--> Gaspillage


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2018)

gaspillage : tout ce qui coupe la
--> Respiration


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2018)

Je transpire déjà


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2018)

alors bois une
--> Trappiste


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2018)

Oui cela va me mettre en 
--> Appétit


----------



## litobar71 (5 Février 2018)

tombe bien cet appétit car nous sommes invités au moulin à eau de la belle
→ papetière


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

elle n'a pas d'appâts en papier mâché, la
--> Particulière


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2018)

le cuir de veau est plus beau que le papier mâché pour faire une
--> Reliure


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2018)

attends une minute, jai le livreur de pizza qui sonne


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2018)

ce n'est qu'une minette à l'allure
--> Virile


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

qui vous donne l'impression qu'elle pourrait vous dépiauter comme un
--> Lièvre


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2018)

un bon coup de levier derrière la tête et c'est le coup du lapin


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

il faudrait carrément utiliser une
--> Couleuvrine


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2018)

C'est très 
--> Violent


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2018)

facile avec petit coup de niôle pour se donner du courage


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2018)

le courage d'une
--> Lione


----------



## litobar71 (5 Février 2018)

Félidé présentant des caries à force de croquer des chocolats 
→ Leonidas 
achetés au Congo belge


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2018)

tandis que de féroces
--> Léopards avalent des éponges à tableau jetées en pâture par le reporter du Petit Vingtième


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2018)

pendant ce temps, remontant un fleuve impassible, un aoûtien chasse l'alligator à
--> Pédalo


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2018)

--> Hollande


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2018)

pholade ^^


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2018)

(petite annonce)
faux lad cherche
--> Rigolade avec sauteuse d'obstacles


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2018)

oui, avec obstacles teigneux c'est plus
--> Rigolo


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2018)

je crois que c'est son gigolo


----------



## litobar71 (6 Février 2018)

un QQ (que quatre(4) lettres) donc je reprends *rigolo* sur des airs de

→ grillons


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2018)

Moi je file manger au
--> Grill


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2018)

Grill = QQ (quatre(4) lettres) donc je reprends depuis grillons
le QQ 4 se fait de moins en moins orignal


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2018)

je retourne finir mon origami


si je reprends le post 1 
Vous connaissez la règle : 
un mot est proposé, le joueur suivant doit trouver un mot reprenant au minimum 5 lettres du précédent.
aucune erreur ici donc de ma part ou de jura


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2018)

ce n'est pas la règle mais une évolution, une sorte d'imago


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2018)

les petites souris sont mangées par les
--> Raminagrobis


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2018)

Qui deviennent 
--> Gros


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2018)

gros= QQ4  ^^
reprise à : Raminagrobis => Grippeminaud


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2018)

y'a pas plus
--> Papelard


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Février 2018)

*–>Déplaire*


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2018)

... ce que ne saurait faire un joyeux
--> Drille


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Février 2018)

*—> Cylindre*


----------



## litobar71 (6 Février 2018)

cylindres de papier et autres fournitures de bureau sont achetés chez
→ Lyreco


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2018)

lire hait
--> Collyre


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2018)

_A coup sûr, le collyre sera nécessaire à nos joueurs aux yeux de merlan frit…
Pour ma part, je préfère les huitres ; je les aime à l'excès, en_
→ cloyère


----------



## litobar71 (6 Février 2018)

mais vu le nombre surtout sans le gout de
→ contresel


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2018)

Pas besoin de contresel, la neige tient le coup.
Prendre la bagnole ou pas ?
C'est
--> Selon


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2018)

Tous les Noëls , il a de la neige


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2018)

les lones du fleuve étaient bien sec cet été


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2018)

Les lônes du fleuve étaient bien sèches cet été.
Cela n'a pas entraîné de cérémonies
--> Solennelles


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2018)

Heureusement , car j'étais trop occupé a faire fonctionner un 

--> Solénoide


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2018)

Il y a moins d'inconvénients à être fou avec des fous, qu'à être sage tout seul.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

les
--> Cénobites s'amusent


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2018)

stop aux obscénités  céno_bite de cheval_ toi même


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2018)

Les cénoquidés aimaient se réunir dans un lieu
--> Boisé


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

sans bouses de
--> Bovidés (se méfier du bonheur dans le pré)


----------



## litobar71 (8 Février 2018)

partis en week-end dans la
→ Savoie
d'à coté, bien accueillante.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

l'herbe est plus verte dans le
--> Voisinage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Février 2018)

_C'est éloigné de là, ou les femmes tiennent les_* →Rivages* de la mer.


_ Bonne journée à vous tous!_


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2018)

je n'irai pas, y a trop de virages


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2018)

Attention dans le virage
à ne pas être distrait
en voyant un merle
qui mange une
--> Grive


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2018)

d'ailleurs une jolie couche de givre ce matin


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2018)

Pas une trace, la route semble vierge


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2018)

ce qui n'est pas le cas de ma verge


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

la berge du ravin : c'est la
--> Grève


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2018)

_@Powerdom @macomaniac 
On se contente de faire des QQ en série sur la vierge de @subsole ? 
Si cela ne tenait qu'à moins je rétablirais les sanctions à l'encontre des_
→ grévistes


----------



## boninmi (8 Février 2018)

--> visite


----------



## litobar71 (8 Février 2018)

les grévistes en villégiature à 
→ Trévise
seront arrêtés, admonestés, torturés et n'en feront plus à leur guise. Caramba!


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2018)

_Nul ne pourra dire qu'ils n'ont pas été_
→ avertis !


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2018)

je vote pour une petite éviscération du prochain contrevenant


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2018)

Vous voulez 
--> Innover ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Léda et le cygne
la vierge
--> Novice a dû quitter la berge de la grève


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2018)

Elle reste une 

--> Icone


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2018)

Nos vices s'étalent tels de belles icônes
mais cachés dans un
--> Recoin


----------



## litobar71 (8 Février 2018)

d'une discrète
→ garçonnière 
mansardée.


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2018)

ho, les garces


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

sous des airs de
--> Grâces


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2018)

trop
--> Grasses


----------



## litobar71 (8 Février 2018)

mais souples & flexibles comme les
→ graminées
des prairies ou des bords de rives.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

on les surnomme
--> Mi-graines


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2018)

_Souffrance partagée par bien des femmes, mais qui ne touche pas encore les_
→ gamines


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

que ces sauterelles sont donc
--> Ingambes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Février 2018)

_Elles excellent dans l'art de_ 
→*Minauder ...*


----------



## litobar71 (9 Février 2018)

séduction dans la vie et
→ sexduction
au labo, de quoi s'y perdre!


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2018)

_oh, le_
→ coquinet !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

toujours à enquiquiner la
--> Cuisinière


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2018)

et de tenter d'extorquer quelques baisers sucrés


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

sans compter les plaisanteries
--> Crues


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2018)

il est préférable de jouer les jolis coeurs ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Février 2018)

Sans →*Rancunes* aucunes...


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2018)

Pour n'avoir aucune rancune
le mieux est d'éteindre l'écran
qui fait
--> Écran


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2018)

je vais tacher de me mettre ça dans le crâne


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2018)

il faut que ce soit  ancré dans ta mémoire


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2018)

j'avais une nette préférence pour la récréation


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

et les bureaux du fond de la classe, en compagnie des autres
--> Cancres ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2018)

Ils ont  rien dans le 
--> Crane


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

les écritures au tableau leur restent 
aussi hermétiques que des
--> Arcanes


----------



## litobar71 (9 Février 2018)

le Crane du post #14634 et le crâne du post #14630 sont-ils
→ parents ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2018)

C'est pas bon pour leurs
--> Santé


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

défendons la
--> Ségrégation des crânes !


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2018)

... des crâneurs assemblés, entassés, agglutinés, 
--> Agrégés


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

Ce sont souvent des personnes 
--> Agées


----------



## litobar71 (10 Février 2018)

hé là mon vieux! tu n'auras jamais les
→ agréments
avec ce QQ 'la praline' où manque l'_air,_ dis-je sans en manquer.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

Je veux en avoir pour mon
--> Argent


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

les hommes préfèrent les
--> Grandes


----------



## litobar71 (10 Février 2018)

grandes comme des
→ mancenilliers


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

C'est criminel de les scier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Février 2018)

→*Laminer...*


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2018)

Laminer la minette ?
Non, plutôt l'
--> Admirer


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

C'est un scoop , je téléphone aux
--> Médias


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

elle n'emploie que des cols
--> Amidonnés


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

Elle est
--> Danoise ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

les Danoises se montrent toutes 
--> Protestantes si on les pince


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

Elles ne sont pas de tout 
--> Repos


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

--> Perso
j'ai bien tenté de me montrer  en extase 
devant de tels chefs-d'œuvre d'art ambulants
elles m'ont pris pour un touriste égaré


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

C'est une belle
--> Prose


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

j'ai bien tenté de réciter du Kierkegaard mais ça a eu un effet
-> Soporifique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Février 2018)

*→Virtuose*


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2018)

Une fois j'ai vu des truies virtuoses qui jouaient du piano dans un cirque


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

Ah bon , c'était situé ou ?


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2018)

je ne sais plus, j'espère que ça n'aura aucunes suites fâcheuses


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

Il y a toujours une 
--> Issue


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2018)

Issue = QQ 4
suites => je crois qu'il y a des fuites


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2018)

Y sue pas assez pour éviter le QQ !
On va bouffer son cornet de
--> Frites


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2018)

les rites cérémoniaux, voudraient qu'on mange plutôt le coeur


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

recette tirée d'« Histoire de l'œil » : 
servir en œufs à la coque les
--> Parties


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2018)

Expérimentez aussi la recette qui en fait de délicieuses
--> Tartes


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2018)

afin que l'esprit soit en paix
grillé ^^je suis 
vous êtes vraiment une bande de tarés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Février 2018)

Et des → *Artistes* de l'amour?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Février 2018)

→ saperlipopette !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Février 2018)

Interjection→*Intemporelle*...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

Moi je fais du

--> Trampoline


----------



## litobar71 (10 Février 2018)

chaque samedi soir au QG d'
→ INTERPOL
au siège à Lyon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Février 2018)

*→Police*


----------



## litobar71 (10 Février 2018)

→*Complice*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Février 2018)

*→Malicieux...*


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

---le malicieux est un
--> Criminel pour rire qui ne fait pas rire le gendarme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Février 2018)

Inculpé d'homicide →*Volontaire*


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

Ô miss, si deux veaux longs
--> Taire ne faites, le lait va sûrir aux seaux


----------



## litobar71 (11 Février 2018)

décrypter certains posts dès potron-minette réveille mon
→ arthrite 
engourdie.


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2018)

l'algotherapie pourrait te soulager


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2018)

Heureusement à Saint Trop on n'utilise guère le
--> Trope


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

ça sonne a la 
--> Porte


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2018)

c'est colporteur ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

Non juste un
--> Cloporte


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2018)

non, je voulais parler de Cole Porter, mais il est mort, alors ....


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

Oui d'un accident
--> Corporel


----------



## litobar71 (11 Février 2018)

aux feux
→ tricolores


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

C'est 
--> Triste


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2018)

oui ,comme lorsque je perds à Tetris


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2018)

_Je comprends ton amertume,
peiné mais prêt à jouer à nouveau.
C'est comme ces boissons si particulières, les_
→ bitters


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

Que tu peux vendre que si tu possède un numéro de 
--> Siret


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

(donne-lui tout de même à boire - dit mon père)
si rétrécit le niveau de gnôle dans ton verre, faut pas
--> Résister à le recharger


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

Nous allons droit au
--> Sinistre


----------



## litobar71 (11 Février 2018)

essayons de l'éviter avec un audacieux coup de
→ reins


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2018)

tout en restant
--> Serein


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Février 2018)

*→Aériens*


----------



## litobar71 (12 Février 2018)

comme les chants éthérés des
→ sirènes 
aux guiboles soudées et torses ravageurs.


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2018)

elles sont toutes refaites, silicone et résine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Février 2018)

Ainsi l'illusion d'être des -->*Reines*


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2018)

que de peines pour de la contrefaçon


----------



## litobar71 (12 Février 2018)

cachée sous des
→ nippes
en général, parfois de contrefaçon également.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2018)

les snipers attendaient patiemment


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2018)

ils sont 
--> sereins


----------



## litobar71 (12 Février 2018)

sans être cafteur ton "sereins" s'est-il
→ inspiré (je raccroche 'snipers' du post #14701)
d'un proche parent dans la réponse #14694 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Février 2018)

*-->Ruines*


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

si
--> Romantiques


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2018)

Un seul être vous manque, et tout est dépeuplé.


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2018)

_Quelqu'un pourra peut-être te faire l'_
→ aumône
_avec quelques billets doux si tu sais être convaincant._


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2018)

--> Amen


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2018)

Amen QQ4
→ aumône
je tenterai le coup cet automne


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2018)

Cette auto ne mène nulle part
un peu comme un atome


----------



## litobar71 (12 Février 2018)

cette quatre roues est rouge bébé
→ tomate


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2018)

Une tomate qui toune sur un 
--> Atome


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Février 2018)

#14710/#14712 
Arf! ... ➝*Onomatopée*


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

oh ! non... ma taupe est encore en train de creuser des
--> Cénotaphes


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

en
→ cachette 
la couquinasse!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2018)

C'est une 
--> Chatte


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2018)

elle a perdu une chaussette


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2018)

on l'a retrouvée dans la
--> Sauce


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

sauce
→ chasseur
(pour agrémenter le fumet du gibier.)


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2018)

le chasseur revenait bredouille après de longues heures dans la forêt


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2018)

lui qui d'habitude rapporte glorieusement plusieurs hures


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

il n'a récolté que des 
--> Chiures de boue sur ses falzars


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

de son treillis
→ guerillas
noir.


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2018)

il se demande quand il sera guéri de ses manies militaires


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2018)

nous ne lui en tiendrons pas rigueur


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2018)

_Oh la la ! quelle énergie débordante chez les contributeurs à ce fil.
A peine le temps de lire que tout le monde ajoute son bon mot, réagit, s'enflamme au risque de ne faire que des QQ- même si c'est mieux que du KK.
Serait-ce cette participation nouvelle et féminine qui nous amène à cette _
→ guerilla
_lexicale ?
Je propose l'exclusion de @Unepause pour que ce fil retrouve sa sérénité habituelle._


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2018)

oui nous sommes sur le grill en ce moment


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

*da capo* (l'heureusement surnommé) fait une reprise 
de la guérilla de litobar (#14723 => #14726) : autant 
parler de combat d'arrière garde. 
Quant à *Powerdom*, en proie aux affres de St Laurent , 
l'épreuve de son grill lui faire fondre une lettre
 pour produire un vil Q-4.
Ce qui me conduit à une reprise de *rigueur* contre les
--> Gribouilleurs


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

les odeurs de
→ graillon
se rapprochent.

_mon guérilla(s) n'avait que 4 lettres_


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2018)

Dans ces conditions il est difficile de prendre du
--> Galon


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

sauf bien entendu si tu offres de la belle 
→ langouste
à tout un chacun!


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2018)

surtout si elles viennent de lagunes tropicales


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

et là
→ gueuleton
assuré.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

attention à ne pas s'engouer à force de s'
--> Engouler


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2018)

_Bon, c'est bien joli toute cette prose mais on l'a toujours pas virée la_
→ goule



_@Unepause : humour bien sûr. Pas très délicat et un peu répétitif, mais humour tout de même ;-)_


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

elle est en train de se changer la
--> Margoulette


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

tout en tripatouillant son
→ amulette 
sacrée au cas où, pour éviter un malheur toujours accidentel dans ce genre de transformations.


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2018)

elle devra faire bien attention à son
--> Mulet


----------



## litobar71 (13 Février 2018)

qui à la moindre vision d'une
→ muleta
commence à devenir nerveux.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2018)

allumeuse telle l'





--> Allumette : Gitane


----------



## litobar71 (14 Février 2018)

qui envoie direct en orbite jovienne la libido du mulet dans un satellite d'
→ Eutelsat !


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2018)

Fais un salut à la lune de ma part


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2018)

et fais attention aux nombreux
--> Talus
lunaires


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2018)

Il est toujours stupide de donner des conseils, mais en donner de bons est absolument fatal.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2018)

si tu veux la basculer évite de la
--> Bousculer (dit mon père)


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2018)

je plussois, il faut l'ausculter en jouant au docteur


----------



## litobar71 (14 Février 2018)

les posts deviennent
→ truculents
mais que fait la modératrice?


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2018)

elle enfile ses dessous indécents évidemment


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2018)

et par dessus une robe de gaze 
--> Scandaleusement transparente


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2018)

Robe de gaze qui laisse passer tous les gaz
--> Sentant
La mode des rats tristes est gênante


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2018)

- Apporte l'eau lustrale et pare les autels,
Brûle l'herbe odorante et les grains d'encens mâle ;
Pour troubler mon amant j'agirai par magie ;
Je n'ai plus de recours qu'en ces enchantements.

Virgile, Bucolique VIII - traduction Paul Valéry


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2018)

Les femmes seraient charmantes si on pouvait tomber dans leurs bras sans tomber dans leurs mains.


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2018)

Oui les femmes sont chères
aux hommes
et très chères
aux portefeuilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Février 2018)

Ce ne sont qu'élégances et --> *Charités*


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2018)

Mais, ô Femme, monceau d'entrailles, pitié douce,
Tu n'es jamais la sœur de charité, jamais,
Ni regard noir, ni ventre où dort une ombre rousse,
Ni doigts légers, ni seins splendidement formés.

Arthur Rimbaud​​​


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2018)

bon c’était hier la st Valentin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Février 2018)

Tout juste, c'était ou ...
_Claudie dansait avec un jeune poète 
qui portait un pantalon de velours -->_* Lavande,
*_un sweatshirt blanc, et un anneau d'or à une oreille..
Beauvoir, Mandarins_


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2018)

_Ouff ! J'ai cru que @Unepause s'était désabonnée de ce fil, effrayée par mon attitude de_
→ vandale


----------



## litobar71 (15 Février 2018)

si tel était le cas un berger belge
→ grrrrr..oenendael
aux fesses tu aurais eu.


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2018)

_J'aurais alors pris mes jambes à mon cou au risque de passer pour un_
→ dégonflé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Février 2018)

_ Attentive
par ce qu'on nomme le trait, le mot, surtout
par la -->_* Désinvolture*
_de la parole et l'aisance des manières..._


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2018)

de la voltige grammaticale ?


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2018)

l'huile d'olive de Balagne guérit toutes les tares


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2018)

dont le grippage de la faculté
--> Volitive


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2018)

Une suite de petites volontés fait un gros résultat. _Baudelaire, Mon coeur mis à nu._


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2018)

sauf chez les
--> Convolutés


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2018)

Les cons volent utérus et vagin pour en faire du
--> Velours


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2018)

enfer du vœu :
--> Lourdes (et ses vierges en celluloïd)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2018)

je préfère partir à
--> Séoul


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Février 2018)

_Le → _*Beaujolais* _nouveau est arrivé?_


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2018)

je vais pouvoir débiter des
--> Balivernes de comptoir


----------



## litobar71 (16 Février 2018)

qui feraient sourire
→ Verlaine
fan de bistroquets.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2018)

- à s'ouïr chanter du Verlaine

Rien n'a changé. J'ai tout revu : l'humble tonnelle
De vigne folle avec les chaises de rotin...
Le jet d'eau fait toujours son murmure argentin
Et le vieux tremble sa plainte sempiternelle.​


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2018)

Même j'ai retrouvé debout la Velléda,
Dont le plâtre s'écaille au bout de l'avenue,
- Grêle, parmi l'odeur fade du réséda.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2018)

Au bout de l'avenue , j'ai trouvé un
--> Palet


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

oublié par les joueuses 
de marelle parmi les
--> Pétales


----------



## litobar71 (17 Février 2018)

de fleur de
→ sapotille


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

saperlipopette, c'est quoi ce truc ?


----------



## litobar71 (17 Février 2018)

→ palsambleu !
de la sapotille fiston!


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

sacrebleu !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

les nénés de Paméla sont aussi
--> Mamelus


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

Râleuse


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

Paméla la laveuse de voitures en T-shirt mouillés ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

Elle sauve des vies


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

ce pétard mouillé donne des
--> Vapeurs


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2018)

raison insuffisante pour lancer des
--> Pavés


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

C'est pas facile en
--> Vespa


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

de se servir de 
--> Vespasiennes


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

Ils y en a beaucoup en région
--> Parisienne


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2018)

Qui croît aux futures vespasiennes à roulettes ?
On engage les
--> Paris


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

_ajoutez deux lettres à Paris : c’est le paradis_


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

le para dit : j'en ai assez de monter 
au ciel pour ne faire qu'en descendre
--> Rapido en enfer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Février 2018)

_ Allégresse et →_* Parodie*


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

Avait il pris trop l'
--> Apéro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Février 2018)

_C'est certain, il était noyé d'une ivresse_→*  Vaporeuse*


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

Avec une langue
--> Râpeuse


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

curieusement, l'ivresse vaporeuse de l'alcool lui prêtait une sensualité qui la rendait presque désirable
--> Râpeuse
grillé je suis, c'est la gueule bois, j'en ai la langue pâteuse


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

Oh
--> Purée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Février 2018)

_Et si_ →* Paresseuse....*


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

--> Purée =QQ4 ?

ou rêvasseuse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Février 2018)

_ Un élixir qui se_ →* S**avoure*


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

et ta soeur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Février 2018)

_...Ma soeur? Elle est toujours aussi_ → *Rousse *


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

Point de séjour au soleil donc ....Dommage pour nos vacances aux Seychelles


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

il faudra
--> S'éjouir en Irlande


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2018)

avant de comparaître devant les
--> Jurés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Février 2018)

_ Hélas, un des jurés est corrompu. Les réquisitoires sont malheureusement _➝ *Ajournés* _à une date indéfinie._


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Chic ! on va pouvoir poursuivre notre cure de
--> Réjuvénation en nous roulant sans 
tenues dans les prairies de la verte Érin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Février 2018)

_"Apprendre l'amour, c'est d'abord apprendre 
à parler d'amour et on ne l'apprend jamais aussi bien 
que chez les poètes, les philosophes et les _*➝ Romanciers." *_
Pascal Bruckner_


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Pour qui pourtant ces fleurs hormis toi que j'aimais
Et le plus beau printemps je ne saurais qu'en faire
Sans toi mais le plus bel Avril le plus doux Mai
Sans toi ne sont que deuil ne sont sans toi qu'enfer


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2018)

_A la fin, l'amour_ triomphe.
_A la fin ; des fois._


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2018)

L'amour ?
Zut je ne retrouve pas cette fichue strophe !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Va faire du
--> Sport


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2018)

_Je préfère de loin écouter Beth Gibbons et _
→ Portishead


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Il n'y a mème pas un 
--> Harpiste dans ce groupe !


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2018)

_Jamais entendu de harpe dans du_
→ trip-hop !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

mais de ces cris de harpie si Nini se fait
--> Tripoter le popotin


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2018)

dans une encoignure par le
→ _portier
de nuit. _


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2018)

_Comme Dirk Bogarde avec _
→ Charlotte Rampling ?


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2018)

bien évidemment, pas chez
→ ArcelorMittal
capédédiou!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Ah le travail du 
--> Metal c'est pas facile


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2018)

plus difficile que de s'allonger sur un
--> Matelas


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Nous sommes des 
--> Mâles


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2018)

grimpeurs tels des
--> Matelots


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2018)

aux 
→ mollets
nerveux.


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2018)

et aux ronflements sonores


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2018)

soumis à de sempiternelles
--> Flemmes


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2018)

équivant à un retour de femmes
--> Flammes


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2018)

qui pourrait faire tomber dans la
--> Mélasse


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2018)

tatouées (les flammes) sur les
→ mamelons
qui s'y prêtent.

_désolé, à moitié grillé je laisse courir!_


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2018)

Quand Madelon vient nous servir à boire
Sous la tonnelle on frôle son jupon
Et chacun lui raconte une histoire
Une histoire à sa façon
La Madelon pour nous n'est pas sévère
Quand on lui prend la taille ou le menton
Elle rit, c'est tout le mal qu'elle sait faire
Madelon, Madelon, Madelon !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2018)

avec elle on voir le
--> Monde en rosé


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2018)

Ne lui sers pas trop de verres ! Au lieu de la Madelon, tu risquerais de découvrir un
→ démon


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2018)

rien que de la
--> Limonade


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2018)

et quelques Leonidas


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2018)

ce n'est pas avec du chocolat que les démons deviendront des
--> Ménades


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2018)

de toutes façons, elles ont déménagé


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2018)

les ménades ne font pas de bonnes
--> Ménagères


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2018)

elles laissent de la poussière partout sur les étagères


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2018)

où s'amoncellent d'anciens
→ regestes


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2018)

le contenu des régestes étant incontestable, il leur sera impossible de
--> Tergiverser


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Février 2018)

_ Sans nul doute et sans_ ➝ * Regrets*


----------



## TiteLine (19 Février 2018)

Car dans ce royaume je *regnerai*


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2018)

_M'accorderas-tu d'être ton grand_
→ argentier ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

hélas ! un Q-4 a jeté le reine (et son grand argentier) en pâture aux
--> Tigres


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2018)

J'entens déjà leurs rugissements


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2018)

de 
→ seigneurs 
(saigneurs) des forêts.


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2018)

déjà quelques hyènes rieuses arrivent pour profiter des restes


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2018)

qu'elles font disparaître grâce à leurs mâchoires 
→ briseuses
d'os.


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2018)

ça me fait furieusement penser à une fille que j'ai bien connu sur le mont Erebus


----------



## TiteLine (20 Février 2018)

Elle était alors *chercheuse* pour le CNRS


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2018)

_On me souffle à l'oreille que ses publications ont été_
→ censurées


----------



## TiteLine (20 Février 2018)

Pour des raisons très *obscures *


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2018)

qui ne sont pas révélées dans les cours.

#14851 est un Que Quatre (QQ ou Q4)
que les posteurs s'évertuent d'éviter pour
rendre le jeu un peu plus...
L'habitude est prise d'utiliser au moins 
cinq lettres *différentes* du mot du post précédent.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

alors appelons vite un herméneute à la
--> Rescousse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Février 2018)

_ Oui et ce, en _ *➝ Choeurs...*


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2018)

Cela va rapporter des
--> Euros


----------



## TiteLine (20 Février 2018)

loustic a dit:


> qui ne sont pas révélées dans les cours.





loustic a dit:


> #14851 est un Que Quatre (QQ ou Q4)
> que les posteurs s'évertuent d'éviter pour
> rendre le jeu un peu plus...
> L'habitude est prise d'utiliser au moins
> cinq lettres *différentes* du mot du post précédent.




Oups je croyais au contraire qu’il fallait reprendre 5 lettres du mot précédent ou alors c’est à cause du « e » présent plusieurs fois?  


Les *neurones* fatiguent


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2018)

_oui, mais qui s'en soucie ? A quoi servent ces neurones ? Nous ne sommes que des joyeux_
→ lurons


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2018)

Oui , nous ne sommes pas des 
--> Ours


----------



## PJG (20 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , nous ne sommes pas des
> --> Ours


Ours = 4 lettres... ou alors je n'ai rien compris au jeu des 5 lettres.


----------



## TiteLine (20 Février 2018)

Se dit Alice en poursuivant le lapin blanc


----------



## PJG (20 Février 2018)

thierry37 a dit:


> Salut,
> Vous connaissez la règle :
> un mot est proposé, le joueur suivant doit trouver un mot reprenant au minimum 5 lettres du précédent.


Ok, j'ai compris.


----------



## PJG (20 Février 2018)

Tous les suivants du monde devraient s'donner la main. Jacques Brel


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2018)

Ne sont pas des 
-->Saints


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

je préfère palper ceux de ces
--> Affriolantes suivantes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Février 2018)

_ Le regard dirigé vers l' _  ➝* Orient...*


----------



## litobar71 (21 Février 2018)

& les pieds bien ancrés à
→ Lorient


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2018)

_j'hésitais entre nocturnes et tartines avant d'être grillé comme le toast par litobar…
pour le coup, je garde la cadence mais l'enrichit de_ 
→ triolets


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Février 2018)

_Petit déjeuner sur un ➝ *Voilier  à quai *_



_ Bonne journée à vous tous _


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

tartiner avec un opinel à
--> Virole


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2018)

_des tranches de pains grillées sur le __poêle, frottées__ à l'ail, salées, poivrées et délicatement assaisonnées d'un filet d'huile_
→ d'olive


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

il y a du vent dans les voiles ce matin


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

qu'on me joue un air de
--> Viole de gambe


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

tu ne voudrais pas un bouquet de violettes pendant qu'on y est ? ^^


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2018)

pour ça il lui faudra entrouvrir son
--> Volet


----------



## TiteLine (21 Février 2018)

Ce qui était embarrassant durant sa séance de  lévitation


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

un courant d'air l'a fait s'
--> Envoler


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2018)

puis se lover sur un coin du tapis


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Il ne faut pas ce faire voler le tapis


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

aucune chance, j'ai mon Revolver


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Il n'est pas 
--> Vérolé ?


----------



## TiteLine (21 Février 2018)

C’est un secret qu’on ne peut dévoiler


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

C'est mème un devoir de le garder secret


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

trop tard tou a été filmé par la caméra vidéo cachée dans l'iMac


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Les membres doivent savoir


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

ne sont ils pas devins ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Viens et nous en parlons


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

seulement si le RDV est à Venise


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

ça dépend de mon 
--> Envie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Février 2018)

_Oh oui!!!!! Propice à l'_➝*Évasion*


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

envie =QQ4 pas de veine ^^
sinon, je préfère y aller avec Unepause, et en avion


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Ok , mais en 
--> Avion


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

Jura, sors les avirons MDR ^^


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Non c'est dangereux avec ce 
--> Ravin


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

quel ravin ?, le navire coule !!


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Je suis 
--> Navré


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Février 2018)

_Ooh Non!!!!! Il s'➝ _*Enivrait *_à s'en noyer... _


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

il a trop joué au
--> Tradéridéra


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2018)

et ça le fait courir comme un
--> Dératé


----------



## TiteLine (21 Février 2018)

paniqué par le bruit des pétards


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

J'aime pas ce bruit après le
--> Repas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Février 2018)

_ Au loin, très loin, monta des sons_ *➝ Apurés*
_et mélancoliques d'un crapaud... _


_ Dure journée ... désolée_


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Ce sont des --> Ratés


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

au bout de combien de ratés devient-on des
--> Maîtres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Février 2018)

_Entre_* ➝ Relation...
*_Qu'il est doux de s'entendre, intéressant de se comprendre,
humain de se tromper, charmant de se deviner, sage de se cultiver._


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

le maître a corrigé à l'encre rouge la relation
--> Littéraire


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2018)

un peu d'altérité serait bienvenue


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2018)

si seulement on pouvait beaucoup se
--> Désaltérer


----------



## litobar71 (22 Février 2018)

après l'exténuant grattage du
→ salpêtre 
dans les anciennes étables.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

Descendons dans nos souterrains
La liberté nous y convie
Elle parle, républicains
Et c'est la voix
Et c'est la voix de la Patrie
Lavez la terre en un tonneau
En faisant évaporer l'eau
Bientôt le nitre va paraître
Pour visiter Pitt en bateau {x2}
Il ne nous faut, il ne nous faut
Il ne nous faut que du salpêtre {x2}


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2018)

On verra le feu du Français
Fondre la glace germanique ;
Tout doit répondre à ses succès :
Vive à jamais la République !
Précurseurs de la liberté,
Des lois et de l'égalité,
Tels partout on doit vous connaître,
Vainqueurs des bons par la bonté,
Et des méchants par le salpêtre.

_Léonard Bourdon._


----------



## litobar71 (22 Février 2018)

compris les frangins, bientôt une
→ marseillaise


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2018)

La marseillaise n'est pas vraiment une Musique 
-->Sérielle


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2018)

- Sérielle = QQ4 =sriel 
Jura le serial du QQ4 ^^
PS loustic copieur du #14910


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2018)

Oui , je suis bon pour l'asile


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

vite ! la
--> Camisole


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2018)

Non , un peu de 
--> Social  nom d'une pipe


----------



## TiteLine (22 Février 2018)

Ah non, cela va encore engendrer maintes réactions


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2018)

Je ne suis pas 
--> Contre


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

gémit le galant qui vient de se faire
--> Éconduire


----------



## litobar71 (22 Février 2018)

par une dure à 
→ cuire
toute vêtue de cuirs.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Février 2018)

beaucoup trop curieuse


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2018)

curieuse de la provenance de ses cires.



subsole a dit:


> PS loustic copieur du #14910


Impossible de résister à ce chant entrainant !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

--> Sécrétions garanties "Pure Oreille"


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2018)

--> Accrétions


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

ils s'en tiennent une couche, ces
--> Crétins


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2018)

_ce qui ne les empêche pas de participer à n'importe quels_
→ scrutins


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2018)

où les
→ scarifications
tiennent lieu de carte électorale.


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2018)

c'est la tarif mon pauvre monsieur


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2018)

Qui en fait les frais ? La
--> Fraterie


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2018)

Bonne nouvelle : la tarification d'Etrecheck vient de passer de gratuite à payante => 20$


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2018)

une espèce de
→ fric frac
excepté pour les anciens donateurs!


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2018)

comme la dinde de Noel, on se fait farcir ^^


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2018)

_Il est à peine 10:20 et je pense déjà à mon déjeuner... Une petite_ 
—> fricassée ?


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2018)

c'est pas de refus, qu'est-ce que tu proposes dans la carafe ?


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2018)

du thé glacé à l'ombre de
→ caféiers
sauvages.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

avec des
--> Cigares Cohiba


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2018)

_roulés par des_
→ garçonnes
_de Cuba ou d'ailleurs_


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2018)

Je préfère vérifier au
--> Scanner


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2018)

des fois qu'ils soient
→ rances
ou moisis à cœur.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2018)

C'est un coup a avoir mal au
--> Crane


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2018)

_je préfère avoir mal au crâne qu'avoir un ongle_
→ incarné


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2018)

Moi j'ai une narine de bouchée


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

pour le
--> Dispensaire c'est plus haut dans les forums


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2018)

suffit d'une bonne dose d'
→ arsenic
dans les commentaires et hop fini les petits bobos!


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2018)

De quels bobos s'agit-il ?
Il y en a donc des petits et des grands.
De quoi écrire un bon
--> Scénario


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Février 2018)

_Oui sous forme de_ *➝ Parodie*


----------



## boninmi (23 Février 2018)

--> Paradis


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2018)

→ piranhas
des enfers.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

en quête de 
--> Rapines


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Février 2018)

_ En compagnie de douces _—> *Naïves...*


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

--> Vahinés dans leurs paréos


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2018)

aux tissus
→ vanisés


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

mais leurs regards avinés en disent long sur la fiesta de la nuit


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

Elles n’étaient certes pas enchaînées


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

garces mâtinées grasses
--> Matinées


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2018)

surveillez les mains baladeuses


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

Surtout les

--> Dimanches matins


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

Tremblez pauvres âmes errantes , car dimanche c’est demain !


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2018)

_il s'en est fallu de peu que je sois mis à l'_
→ amende


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

il est 
--> damné


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2018)

pour éviter le QQ en post #14962 je gratte un air avec ma
→ mandoline
en reprenant queques amandes.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

Tu compte te faire de la 
--> Monnaie ?


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

De la monnaie tu gagneras peut être si tu grattes sur ta mandoline mon petit  bambino


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2018)

_en tenant en laisse un petit _
→ babouin


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

da capo a dit:


> _en tenant en laisse un petit _
> → babouin




Si je pouvais’ je boulerais vert


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2018)

le retour de la râleuse


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2018)

ce fil ne manque point de vaillantes
→ plaignardes


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

je sens qu'elle s'est remise aux vraies
--> Cigarettes


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2018)

de celles qui laissent des
→ traces..


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

et des odeurs âcres


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

Rendons à César ce qui est à 
--> César


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2018)

en écoutant le Sacre du Printemps


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> je sens qu'elle s'est remise aux vraies
> --> Cigarettes



Sacre 
Elle a résisté et n’a pas commis ce sacrilège


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

Ouf , je vais bruler un
--> Cierge


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

grillé je suis ^^, c'est à cause de la concierge trop bavarde


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

Vous auriez mieux fait de vous concerter


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

Oui nous devons nous rendre a un
--> Concert


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

apporte ton cornet acoustique


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

j'en connais une qui passe son temps à se 
--> Concocter des préparations vapoteuses à goût de confitures
au lieu d'aspirer les âcres senteurs de la cibiche Camel


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

Je préfère la 
--> Cancoillotte


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

Grilled’je suis perdue j’ai besoin d.une calculette


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2018)

je lui ai mis une claque


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2018)

il l'a mise en
→ cloque


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

l'approbation des autres est un stimulant dont il est bon quelquefois de se méfier


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2018)

_Si on ne veut être trop naïf et se faire_
→ filouter


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

par une
--> Foultitude de larrons


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Février 2018)

_ Le samedi, Messieurs, le temps est venu de prendre soin de vos _
➝ * Dulcinées ...*


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

ok, Denise aux pieds ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Février 2018)

_ Oh! ces pauvres femmes_
*→ Mendiantes* 
_de l'amour ..._


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

Mendiante  ....... autant qu'une mante religieuse peut l'être


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2018)

--> Médisantes


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2018)

il est l'heure de l'apéro alors santé !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

---


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

On peut boire de tout son saoul, les sanitaires ne sont pas loin


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

et qui va passer la
--> Serpillière ?


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

Et pourquoi pas le président ?


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2018)

_A-t-il jamais passé l'_
→ aspirateur ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2018)

si bien! l'aspirateur 
→ traineau
à roulettes.


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2018)

avec beaucoup d'
--> Entrain


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2018)

car il se poudre les
→ narines


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2018)

en ce moment j'ai une bonne
--> Rhinopharyngite


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

va te faire soigner ta corne,
--> Rhinocéros


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2018)

en extrême
→ Orient


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2018)

et fais-nous entendre ta belle voix de
--> Ténor


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2018)

Quelqu'un habiterait-il
→* Clermont?*


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Non , mais je connais une personne de
--> Montferrand


----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2018)

Ne s'appellerait-il pas 
→ Ferdinand ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Non
--> Andre


----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2018)

Ah ! C'est 
→ désespérant !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

c'est ce que disaient mes
--> Parents


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2018)

Tout cela laisse des →* Traces*


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Un peu comme les 
--> Carets  dans le sable chaud


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2018)

Et les →* Garces...*


----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2018)

Ne les 
→ regardons
même pas !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

nous nous garderons de sages
--> Gardons


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Ces Gardons sont
--> Grands


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2018)

et frétillants pour nos coquines
→ garçonnes


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Attention aux

--> Orgasmes


----------



## boninmi (25 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Attention aux
> 
> --> Orgasmes


Les slips du Jura, tu es démasqué 
--> Gargarismes


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Non a ce moment la , je faisais le tour des
--> Garages


----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2018)

Oh ! Les gars ! Vous êtes 
→ enragés !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Non , nous sommes presque tous
--> Rangés


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

mieux vaut être rangés que
--> Rongés par des chancres


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Je n'y avais pas
--> Songé


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2018)

les
→ phlegmons
douloureux font perdre la tête.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Il faut faire de la 
--> Plongée


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

pour pêcher des
--> Éponges


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2018)

Évitez la ➝ *Syncope...*


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Les éponges c'est pour les grands
--> Nettoyages


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2018)

De plaisants ➝*Moments* en perspective


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Je vais gravir les monts pour vous


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

en laissant la bonne lisser des
--> Montagnes de linge


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

J'adore les lacs de montagnes nous y nageons a la belle période


----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2018)

Oh ? Eh bien ! Ne nous  gênons pas !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

J'y songe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2018)

Un rappel des ➝*Consignes* semble nécessaire.. non?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Il ne faut pas que nous nous 
--> Gênions


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

oui : deux petits
--> Singes ont oublié qu'on ne conjugue pas les verbes à des personnes --> sinon c'est trop facile.
Donc plus de « gênions » ou « gênons » et autre j'y « songe ».
Seuls sont admis : infinitif > partiticipe passé et présent.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Merci de m'avoir fait
--> Signe


----------



## TiteLine (25 Février 2018)

Les règles commencent à être trop contraignantes ...


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2018)

→ pécaïre !!


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2018)

Règles contraignantes ?
Ce jeu n'est pas un caprice
mais simplement un jeu différent
du jeu des 3 lettres
du jeu du dernier mot
du jeu sans fin
de ultraflood...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Ok je l'écris a la 
--> Craie


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2018)

pour choisir les bonnes (belles) lettres j'utilise la
→ crémastomancie


----------



## TiteLine (25 Février 2018)

Là je crois que mon cerveau est massacré


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

ce qu'il faut à *TiteLine*, c'est une petite
--> Chrestomathie facile (j'ajouterai : _ad usum Delphini_)-


----------



## TiteLine (25 Février 2018)

Continuez continuez et bientôt je serai au milieu des chrysanthèmes


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2018)

bonne
→ santé
alors! car le chrysanthème (菊花, júhuā) est symbole de longévité en Chine.


----------



## TiteLine (25 Février 2018)

Un grand merci pour cette information intéressante


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

ne pas oublier de la mettre dans un vase pour assurer sa
--> Conservation


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2018)

Au moins, nous voilà  avertis.


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2018)

_de Chine ou d'ailleurs que les symboles de longévité sont d'une grande _
→ variété


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2018)

faut pas les prendre de
--> Travers


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2018)

_Ah oui, c'est un truc à se faire_
→ savater


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2018)

etre bon, c'est être en harmonie avec soi-même. La discorde, c'est être forcé à être en harmonie avec les autres


----------



## TiteLine (26 Février 2018)

Et la nature dans tout ça ?


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2018)

TiteLine a dit:


> Et la nature dans tout ça ?


La physique quantique nous apprend beaucoup sur le sujet, et nous apprendra encore.


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2018)

et le physique antique ça compte ?, parce que ma belle-mère, est un véritable pièce musée


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2018)

La géographie physique de l'Antarctique ? Rien de comparable.


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2018)

l'Antarctique, j'y suis allé, pas le moindre ours blanc, noir, brun ou même anthracite


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

chante beau merle


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

c'est le chat qui mange la
--> Tanche (NB. je croyais qu'on avait dit de ne pas conjguer les verbes ?)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

je vais tacher de m'en souvenir


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2018)

Jura n'est plus étanche


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

Je suis 
--> Tenace


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2018)

vite une canette pour fêter ça !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

C'est tentant


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2018)

on revient à canette..... soit prudent, la rechute est proche ^^
 tentant =QQ4 marque le dans ton carnet


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2018)

le caneton teigneux a fait fuir les canettes pas les QQ


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2018)

J'ai comme l'impression de pas être au courant de tout vu que j'm'ai radiné ici il y a peu, au risque de perdre ma contenance. Quelqu'un de bon et généreux peut-il rappeler les règles vous vous êtes rajoutées en cours de route, histoire de pas m'obliger à relire 753 pages de messages ? S'rez bien bon m'sieurs dames…


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

Désolé , je ne suis pas 
--> Connecté


----------



## litobar71 (26 Février 2018)

les règles sont parfois douloureuses et amènent de temps en temps d'ardents
→ contentieux
entre les gentils membres. 

*Berthold *_"Les joueurs en cours de partie ont redéfini la règle de départ de manière à ce que, la contrainte formelle étant un peu plus forte, le jeu en soit plus affûté et plus plaisant. Un nouveau joueur a le droit d'en être surpris."_ (dixit macomaniac).


----------



## TiteLine (26 Février 2018)

Il faut juste se décontracter car il ne s’agit que d’un jeu dont le but est de nous faire passer un agréable moment tout en triturant un peu nos neurones.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

mais attention à ne pas foirer les
--> Contrats de Mesmaeker


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2018)

_en effet, ce serait vraiment_
→ consternant


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2018)

et plus dans la même 

--> Constante


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2018)

Encore un mot et je me Planck, honteux, constatant l'étendue de mon ignorance.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

apprendre qu'il a une contenance constante libère *Berthold* de la
--> Consternation


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2018)

Il ne faut pas le 
--> Sanctionner


----------



## litobar71 (27 Février 2018)

manquerait plus qu'il nous chante des 
→ cantiques
quantiques.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2018)

Non , c'est trop 
--> Antique


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2018)

_vous êtes vraiment_
→ taquins !


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2018)

Je dirais plutôt crispants.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2018)

Comme de faire des 
--> Sprints


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2018)

_quoi que, je veux bien courir si c'est pour arriver vite au bar et avaler un_
→ spritz


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

mais qu'il sont donc
--> Spirituels !


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2018)

presqu'autant que
--> Spirou


----------



## TiteLine (27 Février 2018)

Mais moins que Picsou


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2018)

Je suis en
--> Souci pour l'oncle Picsou


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2018)

arquez les
--> Sourcils : ça détend le front


----------



## litobar71 (28 Février 2018)

puis une fois la source en théorie trouvée, ranger votre baguette en
→ coudrier


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2018)

_mais que cela ne vous empêche pas de lever le_
→ coude


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2018)

Mais pas de gestes brusques, vous pourriez en découdre avec quelqu'autochtone susceptible.


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2018)

_pour terminer votre journée mis sous_
→ écrou
_et attendre une hypothétique levée (de coude ?)_


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2018)

moralité : éviter de
--> Courroucer la faune de comptoir


----------



## subsole (28 Février 2018)

surtout si elle a mal au coeur


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2018)

cette faune n'est que du coureur de jupons


----------



## litobar71 (28 Février 2018)

faune spécialisée dans les
→ roucoulements
dès l'arrivée de nouvelles sirènes.


----------



## subsole (28 Février 2018)

la femme a des courbes, pour que l'homme se courbe


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2018)

_pour des raisons_
→ obscures


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2018)

méfiez-vous des
--> Succubes


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2018)

_sinon, vous risquez de prendre de belles_
→ buches


----------



## TiteLine (28 Février 2018)

Restez éveillés et ne les laissez point effleurer votre bouche


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2018)

_cette seule perspective me_
→ choque !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2018)

une viscosité
--> Cauchemardesque


----------



## TiteLine (28 Février 2018)

Et démoniaque


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2018)

Hé ! Démon ! Niac je t'attrape et te fais respirer l' ammoniac


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2018)

Laisse le , il est beau comme un
--> Camion


----------



## subsole (28 Février 2018)

alors, c'est  un camion d'occasion


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2018)

Non gagné au 
--> Casino


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2018)

_tu penses qu'on peut jouer à la roulette et au Black Jack avec des _
→ bitcoins ?


----------



## litobar71 (28 Février 2018)

Bien sûr, c'est la fête, youpla boum tagada 
→ tsoin tsoin !
Tout le monde est heureux.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2018)

Tu as besoins de 
-> Soins


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2018)

Soins = Q4 --> vite ! sonnez le
--> Tocsin


----------



## TiteLine (28 Février 2018)

j’espère que ce n’est pas à proximité de Tricastin


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2018)

ça risquerait de décrocher les
--> Tanches des oliviers de Nyons


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2018)

Pas grave , on plantera du chanvre à la place


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2018)

_le chanvre, ça gratte ; tu vas nous entendre_
→ chouiner


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2018)

Je vous vois tous opiner du chef : qu'avez-vous contre le chanvre ?


----------



## TiteLine (1 Mars 2018)

Rien mais pour le couper il ne faut point oublier son opinel


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2018)

ou alors piquer celui de la pionne


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2018)

en train de 
--> Pioncer sur sa thèse


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2018)

rêvant qu'elle est en train de
→ ripoliner
sa nouvelle chambre d'étudiante.


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2018)

C'est ta copine?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2018)

Oui j'en pince pour elle


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2018)

Eh beh prête lui ta pince, qu'elle répare la crépine, j'en ai marre de déboucher ses tuyaux de descente !

Crénom !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2018)

je croyais qu'on avait dit de ne pas conjuguer 
les verbes [«j'en pince »] ? Cela mérite donc une
--> Pichenette paf ! sur le pif


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2018)

Je vais me servir un
--> Pichet de vin du Jura


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2018)

plus une chiquenaude sur le nez ^^
grillé je suis
chipeur!


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2018)

Enlève tes mains de la pioche, et joue dans les règles !


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2018)

c'est le moment de vider la poche


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2018)

quand on a trop
--> Chopiné


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2018)

Je le contact de suite sur mon
-->Phone


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2018)

ce Faune est un
--> Phénomène


----------



## Berthold (2 Mars 2018)

Pas de nom propre, j'imagine ? Allez, je vire Philomène… Dommage, elle avait les bons phonèmes…


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2018)

les bons Faunes aiment les
--> Hémisphères de la Philomène


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2018)

_comme le prouvent leurs fiers_
→ menhirs


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2018)

parfois cachés sous une jolie
--> Hermine


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

mais attention à la vermine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

je cherche un 
--> Verin


----------



## TiteLine (2 Mars 2018)

Il faut penser à demander aux riverains


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Impossible , ils ont quittés le
--> Navire


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

Il était un petit navire (bis)
Qui n'avait ja- ja- jamais navigué (bis)
Ohé ! Ohé !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2018)

chantent les matelots d'une voix
--> Avinée


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Ca me donne pas
--> Envie


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

Envie =Q4
Jura doit passer à l'évian


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

J'ai pas de 
--> Vaine


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

déguste un yaourt à la vanille , ça ira mieux


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Je vais en acheter un , mais la vendeuse est très
--> Naïve


----------



## TiteLine (2 Mars 2018)

Qui plus est, sa naïveté se combine avec la vantardise


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Dans sa 
--> Vérandas


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

en train de
--> Danser la gigue


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2018)

encore une échappée des
--> Rades


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2018)

Pas comme la sardine qui a bouché le port


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

qui a tout de la
--> Sédentaire


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2018)

Elle est résidente dans une maison de retraite


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2018)

même une sardine sans dentier ne réside pas dans une maison de retraite, arrête le jaja ^^


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2018)

Pourtant ils en parlent sur France  inter


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2018)

c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2018)

L'important c'est la rose 
Crois-moi


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

_Stat rosa pristina nomine, 
nomina nuda tenemus_


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2018)

_Stat roma pristina nomine_
Un peu d'air romain
ça fait du bien


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

un Romain 
--> Marin


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

appareillant d'Ostie sur son
--> Trimaran


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Mars 2018)

Habillé d'un pull →* Marinière ...*


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

C'est une belle manière d'être vetue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Mars 2018)

C'est une question d'→* Harmonie...*


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

Je te verrais bien avec un pull
--> Mohair


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2018)

comme celui de l'avant-dernier des
--> Mohicans


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

tricoté par
--> Pocahontas


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

Celle qui chante dans les film ?


----------



## TiteLine (4 Mars 2018)

C’est la gentille et non la méchante


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mars 2018)

une
→ Natchez
pur jus, une vraie de vraie!


----------



## TiteLine (4 Mars 2018)

Bientöt en concert au Zenith


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

il y plane, le
--> Zéniste


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

Il est ou le 
--> Pianiste ?


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mars 2018)

pas pu entrer, des
→ zadistes
bloquent l'entrée.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

Va au
--> Stade


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Mars 2018)

À l'entrée, y a t-il eu des  → *Dégâts?*


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

des gars se sont dégradé les
--> Gabardines


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2018)

il n'y a plus qu'à les
--> Brader


----------



## da capo (5 Mars 2018)

_et ressortir nos _
→ débardeurs ?

_oh non..._


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

bonjour les
--> Odeurs d'aisselles


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2018)

Une odeur d ' ourse


----------



## da capo (5 Mars 2018)

_qui n'aurait pas quitté sa fourrure avant un voyage dans la_
→ brousse


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

encore une
--> Rousse


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2018)

Comme ma 
--> Soeur


----------



## da capo (5 Mars 2018)

_n'allez pas prétendre que les rousses sentent fort !
c'est faux et j'ai pu le vérifier autrement qu'en reniflant la peau de mes soeurs !
les rousses sont capables de _
→ prouesses
_telles que vous en resteriez babas,
comme si aviez pris un coup dans votre pif si délicat._


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2018)

C'est 
--> Super ce genre de prouesses


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Nous mettrons notre orgueil à chanter ses louanges :
Rien ne vaut la douceur de son autorité ;
Sa chair spirituelle a le parfum des Anges,
Et son oeil nous revêt d'un habit de clarté.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2018)

Il faut garder 
--> Espoir


----------



## subsole (5 Mars 2018)

aujourd'hui c'est vraiment le désespoir du lundi,VDM !!!!


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2018)

ce jour porte vraiment la poisse.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2018)

De toute les matières c'est la 
--> Soies  que je prefere


----------



## boninmi (5 Mars 2018)

--> Sosies


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Soies étant un Q-4 > itou ses Sosies. La Poisse de *Berthold* a eu des
--> Épigones


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2018)

selon leurs maîtres à penser, certains épigones furent taxés de pigeons…


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2018)

_Allez, oublions les QQ et passons l'_
→ éponge


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

passons les ponts gelés, ennemis du
--> Plongeon


----------



## TiteLine (6 Mars 2018)

Je ne voudrais pas vous mettre la pression mais les conditions météorologiques sont telles que si vous ne vous hâtez point, la durée de votre trajet risque de s'allonger.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

voici que *TiliLine* a abandonné son image petite fleur bleue > pour reprendre celle d'une
--> Belligérante


----------



## TiteLine (6 Mars 2018)

C'était par obligation , le voisin du dessus est un serpent qui se mord la queue et ça fait flipper


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2018)

Pourquoi ne pas faire de la colocation avec lui ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

elle se rêve plutôt en Saint-Georges opérant la
--> Décollation du dragon


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2018)

ou en fusée opérant un
--> Décollage


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2018)

Quoi qu'il en soit, on lui souhaite de ne pas flageoler !


----------



## TiteLine (6 Mars 2018)

Je crois que ça la fait bien rigoler


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mars 2018)

elle n'est pas du genre à aimer la
→ gloriole


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

elle préfère les
--> Gorilles


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2018)

mijotés en sauce au vin, servis avec des girolles, quel met d'exception !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2018)

C'est une orgie gustative


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mars 2018)

la formule de cette recette particulièrement relevée est à l'index '*p*' (*p*rimate) dans certains
→ grimoires


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

dont la lecture file des
--> Migraines


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2018)

des migraines qui ne font que
--> Migrer
(à la tête du client)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2018)

Evite de 
--> Gémir


----------



## boninmi (7 Mars 2018)

--> Rémige


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2018)

… plume permettant de se  grimer en amérindien.


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2018)

avant de faire décoller son
--> Mirage


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

au ras des
--> Graminées


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2018)

Le mirage , c'est très 
--> Aériens


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

six
--> Sidérants ci Sissi


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2018)

Sisi , je vais boire une 
-- Tisane


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2018)

--> Sainte


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2018)

--> Anisette rafraîchissante


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2018)

→ sanisettes
soulageantes


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2018)

Besoin de se soulager, car trop d'empressement sur l’assiette.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2018)

l'ami Pierrot te prêtera sa plume pour des
--> Chatouillements de gosier libérateurs


----------



## subsole (9 Mars 2018)

Est-ce que ça vous chatouille, ou est-ce que ça vous gratouille ?


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2018)

_Avec, tous ces mots en ouille, il s'en est fallu de peu que je me laisse aller à la _
→ gaudriole


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mars 2018)

avec
→ Louise
la soumise.


----------



## boninmi (9 Mars 2018)

--> Soulier


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2018)

Rien de tel que des souliers avec des semelles en
--> Osier


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2018)

pour chausser la 
--> Rosière


----------



## Berthold (9 Mars 2018)

rosière dont j'aime tant le sourire.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2018)

car déjà la souris perce sous la rosière


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2018)

la souris sort tous les 
--> Soirs


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> la souris sort tous les
> --> Soirs


et tout ça sans faire d'histoire

on fait comment quand il y a une lettre en double ? il faut la mettre deux fois dans le mot suivant ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2018)

Encore une histoire
--> Triste


----------



## TiteLine (9 Mars 2018)

Mais a force d’insister, tout revient dans l’ordre


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Jura39 a dit:
> 
> 
> > la souris sort tous les
> ...


on évite le 
--> Sinistre Q4


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Mars 2018)

_Que_ →*Diantre!*


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2018)

_07:21 en France, 18:21à Wallis et Futuna ; horaire idéal pour entamer un apéritif_
→ dinatoire


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2018)

sacrée 
→ tradition
coutumière.


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2018)

la tradition, n'est que la somme  vieillie habitudes


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2018)

Nous ne sommes pas des 
--> Baudets


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2018)

--> Adulés ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2018)

Je te 
--> Salue


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2018)

Seule sous ce saule isolé, Lassie délaissait ce lasso si lassant.


----------



## TiteLine (10 Mars 2018)

Contrecarrer la clause contractuelle si contrariante la décontractait


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2018)

Cause toujours tu m'intéresses


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2018)

à quelle sauce vas tu te faire manger ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2018)

La  clause ne prévoit pas cela


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2018)

cause toujours, la clause casuelle prévoit de ne pas répéter le mot du message ^^
#15251TiteLine


----------



## TiteLine (10 Mars 2018)

Le problème, c’est que cette clause, nous ne parvenons plus à la localiser


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2018)

si, sous le soleil, exactement ..........


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2018)

subsole a dit:


> cause toujours, la clause casuelle prévoit de ne pas répéter le mot du message ^^
> #15251TiteLine


ni les conjugaisons #15249 #15252

Mieux vaut une histoire gauloise


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2018)

de sérieuses
→ filoches
peuvent rapidement se faire avec la "recherche" pour une meilleure visibilité, genre:


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2018)

Je prefère regarder sur ma 
--> Fiche


----------



## TiteLine (10 Mars 2018)

Et moi je préfère un rafraîchissement de la page ou dans un verre ... en terrasse


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2018)

En terrasse je préfère une sangria avec des 
--> Fraises


----------



## TiteLine (10 Mars 2018)

Sans oublier les framboises


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2018)

de quoi faire bombance


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2018)

jolie
→ combine
pour des baisers aromatiques.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2018)

baisers ô
--> Combien sirupeux


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2018)

_Pouahh !! Encore un truc juste bon à nous faire échanger des_
→ microbes !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

donne-leur tout de même à 
--> Boire, dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

Pas le choix , tu dois 
--> Obéir


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

c'est inscrit depuis des générations dans ton acide 
→ désoxyribonucléique


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2018)

Ah des haines intergénérationnelles !
Rendez-vous à la campagne pour s'
--> oxygéner


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2018)

_la campagne ? 
C'est pas ce lieu où des ex-punk et punkettes de Top 50, aux cheveux_
→ peroxydés
_se ruent pour essayer de se refaire une santé à grand coup de bio?_


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

Pour ce refaire une santé rien de tel que le 

--> Repos


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2018)

ne lis jamais une prose encore fraîche


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

écrite à la première
--> Personne


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2018)

prose inattendue et pour tout dire, désarçonnante !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

Ca va faire un 
--> Carton


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

bonjour les
→ tronches
des cartonnés!


----------



## TiteLine (11 Mars 2018)

Les tronches qui ont pu s’oxygéner et lire des proses désarçonnantes autour de tables en carton ont ainsi échappé à la bronchite qui les menaçait en ville.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

Autour d'une table , je préfère un bon thé avec une 
--> Brioche


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

TiteLine stoppe: de rire tu bouches toutes mes
→ bronchioles 
je ne peux plus expirer.


----------



## boninmi (11 Mars 2018)

--> Chignole


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

Pour le 
--> Bricolage


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

réponse insensée et donc
→ tartignole


----------



## TiteLine (11 Mars 2018)

Ou des brownies à défaut de scones 



Oubliez je suis grillée comme une  *tartine*


----------



## boninmi (11 Mars 2018)

--> Ratatinée


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

cette tartine tartignole ratatinée : on peut la
--> Travailler à la chignole


----------



## TiteLine (11 Mars 2018)

Mais peut-on revitaliser à la chignole des dents ratatinées par des tartines tartignoles?


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2018)

non, c'est totalement irréaliste


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

suffit de demander au 
--> Dentiste


----------



## boninmi (11 Mars 2018)

--> Irrédentiste


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

bien évidemment dentiste étant un Q4 il y a obligation d'en référer au
→ ministère
avant.


----------



## TiteLine (11 Mars 2018)

Faut avoir envie de perdre du temps avec l’ administration


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

ouaip ! il lui manquait une dent, au dentiste - ce qui la fout mal pour un
--> Praticien


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

exilé d'office et à jamais sur l'île
→ Pitcairn


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2018)

_Ouahh, C'est loin, ça !
J'espère pouvoir trouver un médecin sans avoir à aller jusqu'aux_
→ antipodes


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

si ce n'est pas lui ce sera son
→ adjoint
comme le frère dans _Le Loup & l'Agneau_.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

l'adjoint est un
--> Adroit taxidermiste de son métier


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2018)

ah!ha! ils pullulent les taxidermistes spécialisés 
→ "androïde" 
, en deux mille je ne sais pas combien les ventes aux enchères des anciens androïdes seront dûment interdites.


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2018)

_Ah, si l'un d'eux pouvait remettre en état Robby de la planète_
→ interdite
_C'est bien pratique les soirs de fête pour satisfaire les bois sans soif_


----------



## TiteLine (11 Mars 2018)

Oui Oui , Je vote pour Robby le robot  il pourrait aider Rem, Logan et Jessica à trouver le sanctuaire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

Le sanctuaire , tu le 
--> Rince  avant de poser des fleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Mars 2018)

_Sans cela, ce ne serait ni païen, ni divin, ni humain, ni
_→*Chrétien*


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2018)

dans ce cas, ça serait de la triche


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2018)

oui mon gros chéri


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2018)

_Chéri ? !!!
Signe inattendu de proximité entre contributeurs ?
Je note ça dans mon petit_
→ cahier


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mars 2018)

à l'index *A* comme
→ *A*sticoteur


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2018)

ou *H* comme
--> *H*arceleur --> #15302 : verbe conjugué assorti d'une faute d'accord


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2018)

_Pinailleurs de tous pays, l'heure est venue de faire_
→ relâche


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2018)

et pas de faire de la
--> Lèche


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2018)

la lèche trop tiède manque de
--> Chaleur (ce qui occasionne un Q4)


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2018)

ça manque de charme féminin dans la coin


----------



## Berthold (12 Mars 2018)

C'est le manque de charme féminin qui entraîne la lèche tiédasse ? Ça marche.

Oups, encore un verbe conjugué. Disons que c'est un idiotisme, sioupli.


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2018)

_Entre nous, je précise que sur la dernière dizaine de contributions 2 sont le fait de membres féminins (à priori) de macg.
Je ne suis pas sûr que leur demander plus de présence ne les incite à réaliser vos souhaits, surtout s'il sont exprimés avec un tel_
→ acharnement


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2018)

Nous aurons des lits pleins d'odeurs légères,
Des divans profonds comme des tombeaux,
Et d'étranges fleurs sur des étagères,
Ecloses pour nous sous des cieux plus beaux.


----------



## Berthold (13 Mars 2018)

Comme le jour dépend de l’innocence
Le monde entier dépend de tes yeux purs
Et tout mon sang coule dans leurs regards.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2018)

_Quand le front de l'enfant, plein de rouges tourmentes,
Implore l'essaim blanc des rêves indistincts,
Il vient près de son lit deux grandes soeurs charmantes
Avec de frêles doigts aux ongles_
→ argentins.


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2018)

Les femmes qui nous aiment pour notre argent sont bien agréables : on sait au moins ce qu'il faut faire pour les garder.


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2018)

mais pour les faire sortir du magasin il faut appeler le gérant


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2018)

_Nous empruntons un chemin qui offrira quelques réponses bien_
→ gratinées


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2018)

oui, on aura une chance au grattage et une chance au tirage


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2018)

C'est un vrai 
--> Mirage


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2018)

en attendant regarde devant toi, et fais gaffe aux virages


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2018)

on ne rigole plus, le sujet est grave


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2018)

la loi de la chute des graves va envoyer
--> Valdinguer l'audacieux dans le ravin


----------



## TiteLine (13 Mars 2018)

Je pensais naïvement qu'il était rigoureusement interdit de divulguer cette information


----------



## Berthold (13 Mars 2018)

Ça y est, te voilà encore en train de divaguer.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2018)

Que de vulgarité


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2018)

s'offusque la pimpesouée à entendre les propos
--> Graveleux de l'énergumène


----------



## TiteLine (13 Mars 2018)

Tout en s’adonnant à la luxure


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2018)

et tenant des propos belliqueux


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

préférons-leur l'examen de questions
--> Quodlibétiques


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2018)

Elles attendent le Prince Charmant, ce concept publicitaire débile qui fabrique des déçues, des futures vieilles filles, des aigries en quête d'absolu, alors que seul un homme imparfait peut les rendre heureuses


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2018)

pour les hystériques un
→ bidule
électrique récupéré sur le tournage de _Oh My God! _les fera patienter.


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2018)

elle en auront le nez tout bleui


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2018)

cette lubie passera vite, ce n'est qu'un pis-aller


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

la
--> Boulimie guette ls déçues


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2018)

_on espérait une _
→ embellie
_on s'est rabattus sur le chocolat._


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2018)

Ah ! le chocolat… Chaque fois que j'en consomme, je coule une bielle ! Il me rendra fou !


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2018)

ton anxiété t'a amené au Q4 (manque le 'm'), allez ouste la
→ blemmophobie !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2018)

Que veux dure blemmophobie ? je cherche sur mon 
--> Mobile


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

ce qui évite de se sentir
--> Blêmir d'ignorance


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2018)

Et qu'on ne le porte pas comme un emblème !


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2018)

Emblême : un Q4 qu'aurait facilement évité
(Blêmir -->) Merlin


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2018)

emblème: manque "i et/ou r", allez hop! direct au
→ remblai
des QQ (Que Quatre lettres).


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2018)

Ouh là ! Grosse fatigue… Décidément, sale journée, vivement ce soir qu'on se couche !
Je ne mérite que des blâmes !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2018)

Nous sommes des

--> Males


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2018)

les mâles sont mal dans la
--> Mélasse


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2018)

tout comme les
--> Salamandres


----------



## boninmi (15 Mars 2018)

--> Amande


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2018)

=> mandale


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2018)

Qu'est-ce qui tape sec comme la mandale d'une amande ? - l'
--> Amende du pandore


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2018)

et on l'obtient facilement sans en faire la
--> Demande


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2018)

Ce mode d'apprentissage de la citoyenneté est souvent qualifié de rudimentaire.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2018)

rude y m'enterre ! geint le pauvre
--> Traumatisé


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2018)

C'est un
--> Amateur


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mars 2018)

feu son grand-père était
→ rétameur


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2018)

On le surnommait Juju l'étrangleur


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2018)

_Parmi ses victimes, on compte une majorité d'_
→ anglaises


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mars 2018)

des jeunes
→ grands-mères


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2018)

les gendarmes n'ont retrouvé que les dentiers


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2018)

les journalistes se régalent encore de ce drame


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mars 2018)

avec des mamies
→ gourmandes


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2018)

oui elle adoraient le rumen farçi, forcement des anglaises ......


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2018)

Il ne faut point
ruminer
les vieilles rancœurs outre-Manche.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2018)

éviter simplement de se
--> Ruiner l'estomac avec du thé et du Cheddar


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2018)

pas de soucis, le chirurgien installera un joint-ventre avec une
→ rustine
nanométrique.


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2018)

de quoi rester serein


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2018)

sans se fatiguer les
--> Reins


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2018)

ce ne sont pourtant que des petits
--> Riens


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2018)

des petits riens me sortent par les
--> Narines


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2018)

Les narines ne sont pas
--> Saine


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2018)

après avoir par trop renifler l'
→ arsine
aux combats.


----------



## Berthold (17 Mars 2018)

En cas contraire, merci de contacter vos
→ assurances.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2018)

elles assurent la
--> Sauvegarde de vos arrières


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2018)

vous allez finir en 
--> Garde à vue


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2018)

surveillé de près par un
--> Gradé


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2018)

→ ratdégout


----------



## Berthold (17 Mars 2018)

qui passe beaucoup de temps à draguer les jeunes recrues.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2018)

Il va en prendre pour son
--> Grade


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2018)

surpris à refiler des
--> Dragées


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2018)

et c'est pour ça qu'on le considère comme un pénible
--> Dérangé


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2018)

on l'a envoyé 
--> Vidanger les siphons de l'asile


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2018)

bouchés par des restes de
--> Viande avariée


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

Mon je regarde depuis mon
--> Divan


----------



## Berthold (18 Mars 2018)

Parfois utile pour bien s'installer pour une séance de divination.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

C'est quand mème pas le nirvana


----------



## TiteLine (18 Mars 2018)

ça n'empêche pas de fêter son anniversaire


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

Oui il arrive à grand pas


----------



## Berthold (18 Mars 2018)

Veinard !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2018)

vain art de s'
--> Aviner ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2018)

exception faite sur l'île
→ Vanier
pour se remonter lors des grands froids hivernaux.


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2018)

Quand il n'y a plus de picrate pour tous alors les rats quittent le
--> Navire


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2018)

sauf ceux d'
→ astreinte
comme de juste!


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2018)

astreinte à garder la
--> Sainte-barbe (quelle barbe !)


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2018)

Dieu voulut qu'les amants fumassent
Les mégots par terre ramassés
Enfants voici des meufs qui passent
Cachez vos rouges cendriers.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2018)

Mieux vaut être pauvre et en bonne santé que riche et malade


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2018)

Posons-nous sur notre séant afin de bien réfléchir à cette maxime.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2018)

il y en a qui Posent sur leur séant au
--> Sénat


----------



## TiteLine (19 Mars 2018)

Je me méfie des têtes pensantes


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2018)

qu'elles regagnent leurs
→ pénates
point barre.


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2018)

au moins elles auront fait quelque chose d' épatant


----------



## TiteLine (19 Mars 2018)

Voire même d’époustouflant


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2018)

Rien à voir avec des pantouflards.


----------



## TiteLine (19 Mars 2018)

Emmitouflés sous leurs foulards


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2018)

aux idées et gestes flous


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2018)

lâchant périodiquement des
--> Flatuosités


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2018)

des obsédés de la fourchette, de vrais
→ morfalous
palsambleu!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

doublés de
--> Soulards à domicile


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2018)

Ah ! les salauds !


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mars 2018)

encore une crise de
→ paludisme
une fois de plus à cette heure matinale.


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2018)

Encore une crise ?
Pourtant il a été
--> Applaudi


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

et pas 
--> Lapidé


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2018)

Je n'aime pas la lapidation. Chez nous, la tradition veut qu'on brûle les hérétiques, il ne faut pas dépareiller nos pratiques, sinon où va-t-on ?


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2018)

Bof ! Un bon oreiller et on n'y pense plus !


----------



## da capo (20 Mars 2018)

_N'oublie pas avant de te coucher, de retirer tes_
→ souliers


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2018)

sinon tu vas te faire rissoler à feu vif par Germaine !


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2018)

Faut bien qu'elle occupe ses loisirs


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mars 2018)

le suivant risquant de finir dans son grand
→ saloir


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2018)

s'il n'a pas pris des coups de son sarcloir juste avant, qu'il s'estime heureux


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2018)

ça lui fera des
--> Cicatrices de guerre à exhiber au bistrot


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2018)

Ça, faut dire ce qui est, la germaine, elle sait pas faire semblant, c'est pas une bonne actrice, hein…


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mars 2018)

rentre en furie si le nectar vanté se révèle
→ picrate


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2018)

Ne crachons pas ainsi dans le puant picrate
Ce nectar aurait plu surement à Socrate


----------



## da capo (21 Mars 2018)

_tu parles d'un nectar !
ce breuvage n'est pas plus excitant qu'un jus de_
→ carottes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2018)

grommelle
--> Aristote


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2018)

qui ne cesse de
--> Radoter


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mars 2018)

ce _métèque_ aux pensées bien
→ tordues
ressasse son prochain cours de rhétorique.


----------



## da capo (21 Mars 2018)

_Au sujet de la séance de ce jour : peut-on être jeune et passer ses commandes à la_
→ redoute ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2018)

à la Redoute des Contrepèteries, la fouille aux caisses donne du fil à
--> Retordre


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2018)

J'aurais aimé connaître l'avis d'Hérodote sur le sujet.


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2018)

_Aucun.
Lui ne pensait qu'à raconter des histoires pour se faire_
→ dorloter


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2018)

Nettement mieux que de traîner chez le
--> Dermatologue


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2018)

Bah, faut pas en faire un drame !


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2018)

Marde alors ! Hérodote était un historien 
--> Madré


----------



## Berthold (23 Mars 2018)

À mon avis, c'était un sacré démerdard, en tout cas.


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mars 2018)

les  #15436 & #15435 & #15434 & #15433 reprenant les mêmes lettres je me suis finalement décidé pour la sauce
→ madère 
tout bien pesé.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2018)

C'est un
--> Drame


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> les  #15436 & #15435 & #15434 & #15433 reprenant les mêmes lettres je me suis finalement décidé pour la sauce
> → madère
> tout bien pesé.


ajout : #15438 et #15439. C'est un vrai
--> Drame Drame Drame Drame
pique épique école et grammaire.
Demande d'aide à un
--> Amérindien


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2018)

pas pendant la
--> Méridienne (sacrée pour l'Ute)


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2018)

en attendant le début du pow wow laissons pisser le
--> Mérinos


----------



## Berthold (23 Mars 2018)

Il me semble l'avoir vu vers la
→ mangeoire.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2018)

un mérinos qui pisse se transforme en un bloc
--> Marmoréen dont s'écoule indéfiniment une cascade sonore


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2018)

de quoi remplir de musique une grosse
--> Marmite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Mars 2018)

_En musique, tout est _*➝Harmonie ...*


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2018)

Harmonie du soir

Voici venir les temps où vibrant sur sa tige
Chaque fleur s'évapore ainsi qu'un encensoir ;
Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir ;
Valse mélancolique et langoureux vertige !


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2018)

Ah ! Ce Charles, c'était que'qu' chose en matière de langue, hein,
pas comme les jeunes chanteurs de maint'ant,
avec leurs ritournelles à la con,
c'est love scorie, quoi…


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2018)

_Le ciel est triste et beau comme un grand_ _reposoir_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2018)

Que les soleils sont beaux dans les chaudes soirées !
Que l'espace est profond ! que le coeur est puissant !
En me penchant vers toi, reine des adorées,
Je croyais respirer le parfum de ton sang.
Que les soleils sont beaux dans les chaudes soirées !


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2018)

Il marche, il a deux pieds, un bâton à la main,
De bons souliers ferrés, un passeport en règle ;
- Au besoin, il prendrait des ailes, comme l'aigle ! -
Il vous échappe, il fuit, rien ne l'arrêtera.


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2018)

Se cacher pour dire un mot désagréable
ne l'empêche  pas de franchir la
--> Lourde...


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2018)

Mais non
--> Palourde


----------



## litobar71 (25 Mars 2018)

pas Lourdes mon cher Antoine mais plutôt 
→ Padoue


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2018)

Qui tentez-vous d'
→ amadouer
par vos suaves paroles ?


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2018)

pas lui, l'autre
sans aucun
--> Dommage


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2018)

Celui qui a subi un
→ modelage ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2018)

mots de l'âge :
--> Grommelage


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2018)

Bizarre
→ agglomération de mots…


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2018)

une affaire de
--> Gringalet


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2018)

il n'a pas besoin de baisser la tête dans son 
--> Galetas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Mars 2018)

_Uniquement pour faire ses_* ➝Lacets*


----------



## litobar71 (25 Mars 2018)

de ses
→ galoches
usagées.


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2018)

quasiment des godillots de
→ clochard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Mars 2018)

_Mais quelque peu_* ➝ Roublard*


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

Mon unique culotte avait un large trou.
- Petit-Poucet rêveur, j'égrenais dans ma course
Des rimes. Mon auberge était à la Grande-Ourse.
- Mes étoiles au ciel avaient un doux frou-frou


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2018)

ici quelques anciens, mais _éternels_, vers font leur
→ baroud
d'honneur, merci pour ce _retour_ au XIXᵉ siècle en roulotte d'époque.


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2018)

Aucune bonne raison de
→ rabrouer les anciens, donc.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

mieux vaut pas car il y en a des
--> Brouettes


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2018)

en plus ils sont souvent 
--> Beurrés


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2018)

ce genre de cocos se ramassent à la fraîche dans les
→ bruyères
dès le chant du coq.


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2018)

_Dans le Taennchel malheureusement, on n'entend plus le cri du tétras caché dans les forêts_
→ brumeuses
_et bientôt celui du lynx aura disparu aussi…_


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2018)

Pour entendre le cri du tétras
il faut un oeil de lynx pas
--> Embourbé


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2018)

Las ! Nous devions
→ sublimer
l’essence de notre Terre, nous ne savons qu’en profiter comme de vils usuriers.


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2018)

hélas, cette année marquera la fin de certaines ressources naturelles comme le
→ terbium
RIP.


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2018)

Heureusement elle n'est pas annoncée pour demain la fin du
--> Munster


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2018)

pour ceux qui ont du poil au
--> Sternum


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mars 2018)

& ceux qui taquinent les
→ anagrammes


----------



## da capo (27 Mars 2018)

_personnellement, je préfère le munster au sternum lorsqu'il s'agit de_
→ manger


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2018)

à l'heure de manger, l'amateur 
d'anagramme s'abstient de se
--> Magner


----------



## da capo (27 Mars 2018)

_surtout quand on lui propose un brouet douteux à base de_
→ gramen


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2018)

gramen non dénué de gluten qui fait
→ maugréer
l’allergique.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2018)

c'est la soupe à la
--> Grimace


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2018)

Personne n'en garde une agréable
--> Image


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

allez ! un petit
--> Gargarisme à l'Armagnac 
pour faire passer le goût


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2018)

C'est
→ gargantuesque !


----------



## assiemeric97 (28 Mars 2018)

Bonjour


----------



## assiemeric97 (28 Mars 2018)

Ami bonjour


----------



## assiemeric97 (28 Mars 2018)

momo-fr a dit:


> --> Viager


Bonjour


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mars 2018)

le collègue assiemeric97 nous prépare une
→ arnaque
ou quoi d'autre?

si c'est pour un bizutage, bienvenu!


----------



## subsole (28 Mars 2018)

ou il est juste patraque


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

il s'est d'ailleurs
--> Carapaté


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2018)

Le malheureux s'est peut-être fait
--> Cravater


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

cravate garantie pur
--> Chanvre


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mars 2018)

si il a mouillé l'
→ ancre
dans le _Port de l'angoisse_ le rififi se rapproche.


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2018)

Peut-être n’est-ce qu’un
→ cancre
des forums…


----------



## subsole (28 Mars 2018)

avec un crâne vide


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2018)

qui traine devant son 
--> Ecran


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

avoir toute la vie avec un écran devant soi : c'est
--> Crevant


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2018)

_Juste : ordinateurs et smartphones nous donnent un semblant de liberté tout en créant de nouvelles_
→ entraves


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2018)

elle entrave rien à mes commandes, cette
--> Servante


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2018)

_Tu as eu de la chance. Ce n'est pas celle qui comprend tout de_
→ travers


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2018)

l'auteur de la
--> Rôtisserie de la Reine Pédauque
(il était porté sur les amours ancillaires)
goûtait fort que sa servante confondît
« Hamlet » et « Omelette »


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2018)

ah! le fameux
→ Tournebroche!


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2018)

c'est mal expliqué dans la brochure


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2018)

les
→ élucubrations
des personnages du XVIIIᵉ siècle se sont par-ci par-là estompées dans le manuel d'utilisation.


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2018)

et de nos jours, avoir des servantes revient cher


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2018)

ce qui revient super cher > c'est de se payer
 en de multiples exemplaires la "servante" du 
message #15500 au lieu d'inviter ici l'accorte 
--> Maritorne


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2018)

je ne parlais pas de la même servante, mais d'une autre dénommée _la Marie ^^ désolé_


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2018)

qui est
--> Admirable aux fourneaux


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2018)

elle se comporte sur les eaux
 comme un grand
--> Amiral


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2018)

Un miraculé ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2018)

l'admirable amiral Nelson ne fut pas un miraculé : on le mit dans un
--> Barillet de rhum pour assurer sa conservation


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2018)

_Quel gâchis ! polluer un tonnelet de rhum avec un amiral connu pour être_
→ atrabilaire


----------



## Berthold (30 Mars 2018)

Nelson, amiral britannique connu pour avoir coulé après une longue, difficile et épuisante bataille, ne put réprimer au moment de s'enfoncer dans les flots, un ultime bâillement qui lui valu le doux sobriquet du
→ bailleur de fond.


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2018)

pendant ses perms il était ailleurs


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2018)

Il faisait des 
--> Relais


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2018)

de course en sacs en s'exposant aux
--> Railleries


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2018)

Pas étonnant qu’il ait fini par
→ dérailler


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2018)

ce qui n'est pas commode pour
--> Rallier l'arrivée


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2018)

Pas besoin d'être artilleur pour savoir que les filles canon deviennent rapidement des boulets.


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2018)

elles ont besoin de poudre et de
--> Tilleul


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2018)

c'est la tuile


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mars 2018)

tuile lorsqu'en rupture de tisane du soir elles ne peuvent s'empêcher de
→ lutiner
à la recherche d'un doux sommeil.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2018)

Quand je suis a la recherche d'un doux sommeil , je tourne en rond dans le lit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Mars 2018)

_ Sûrement pas, en pleine_ →* Nature... *


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2018)

Cela dépend de l'autre personne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Mars 2018)

_Effectivement, sinon ce serait faire →_*Outrage*_ à ma mère Nature ! _


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2018)

J'aime beaucoup votre tatouage


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2018)

c'est un simili peint à la
--> Gouache


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2018)

Ca gâche le dessin


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2018)

C'est une œuvre
→ malgache ?


----------



## litobar71 (1 Avril 2018)

oui, authentifiée par le grand
→ échalas
lui-même.


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2018)

Celui qui se protège d’un long
→ châle ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2018)

c'est si
--> Lâche !


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2018)

Un chat laid vous guette au fond du
-->Chalet


----------



## litobar71 (1 Avril 2018)

je dis _halte_ à cette _Course à l'_
→ _Échalote _
mordioux!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

J' achète


----------



## Geekdu59 (1 Avril 2018)

J'ai le nez qui me chatouille


----------



## TiteLine (1 Avril 2018)

Vous pouvez éternuer en cachette


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

Pirouette Cacahuète


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2018)

cessez de
--> Chahuter


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

Nous jouons a chat perché


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2018)

il faudra 
--> Attacher une nouvelle queue 
à ce chat car il n'a *Q-4* appendices


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

C'est vrai , c'est noté dans la 
--> Charte


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2018)

Voilà, il ya des règles, il ne faut pas s’en
→ écarter.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

C'est mieux avec de la clarté


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2018)

se faire 
--> Tacler est source de clarté (genre : trente-six chandelles)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

Il faut que cela soit bien 
--> Calibrer


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

le calibre est de 130 mm pour la grande
--> Couleuvrine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Idéal pour chasser le
--> Lievre


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2018)

hier c'était mon anniversaire, vous auriez pu m'offrir une livre, bande de radins.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Tiens , moi aussi , tu a donc atteint l'âge de la virilité ?


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2018)

Ne parlerait-on pas plutôt de
→ vieillissement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Avril 2018)

_Agés avec de longs cheveux gris et quelque chose de _
*➝ Sénile *_dans l'intelligence ?_


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

vieillissement de la virilité / intelligence 
sénile : il est tentant d'établir des
--> Liens de cause à effet


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2018)

Quelle est la cause, quel est l'effet ?
Laissons l'effet se faire

--> Silence !


----------



## da capo (3 Avril 2018)

_pas facile d'obtenir le silence avec cette bande de_
→ cinglés


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

bande cintrés jaloux !.... bon faut que j'aille vider ma poche ^^


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2018)

Peut-être que je serai vieille,
Répond Marquise, cependant
J'ai vingt-six ans, mon vieux Corneille,
Et je t'emmerde en attendant.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

qu'entend-je , un vilain mot arrive a mon 
--> Oreille


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

À ce moment il lui répondit, je le cite : _vas t'assoir sur une licorne espèce de s ........_ ^^

on me dit dans l'oreillette que je ne suis fait grillé  !


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2018)

maintenant l'oreillette est complétement
--> Rôtie


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties avec son short.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

quand elle est engagée dans une course de 
--> Trottinettes


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2018)

impossible alors de s'arrêter aux
--> Toilettes


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

si elle tombe , elle va voir des 
--> Etoiles


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

Foules sentimentales 
Avec soif d'idéal 
Attirées par les étoiles, les voiles 
Que des choses pas commerciales 
Foule sentimentale 
Il faut voir comme on nous parle 
Comme on nous parle


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2018)

La fillette au beau visage
cueille toujours ses olives,
avec le bras gris du vent
qui la serre par la taille.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2018)

qui dit olives pense
--> Solives


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2018)

Retirez ces
→ voiles
qui masquent vos beaux visages.


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2018)

Bon, sortez vos
--> Vélos

(Bizarre #15570 = #15567)


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

le petit vélo que Berthold a dans la tête doit avoir les roues ovales, il cite_ voiles_ alors que voiles  était déjà là, 3 messages plus haut.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2018)

oui, mais il y a les voiles toutes au vent et ceux qui 
dissimulent le  visage des vertueuses à la vue des
--> Lovelaces


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Avril 2018)

Un procédé
*➝ Cavalier ...*


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2018)

_certes, car ces dangereux séducteurs auraient vite fait de transformer les beautés fragiles, en de pauvres_
→ esclaves


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

Zorro,son nom, il le signe à la pointe de l'épée, d'un Z qui veut dire Zorro ..... désolé c'est sorti tout seul de mon  clavier


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2018)

_Christian Clavier ? un sacré_
→ vicelard 
_celui-là._


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2018)

Mais il a une 
--> Rivale


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2018)

Bon, je ne l’aime pas, mais n’ai aucune raison de l’
→ avilir
non plus.


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2018)

ce serait trop tôt très
--> Trivial


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2018)

_Nous sommes ici pour jouer. Qui se soucie de nos propos, de leur_
→ véracité


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2018)

Je vous suit a la 
--> Trace


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2018)

on ne peut pas sortir la Vérité
 du puits sans déclencher des
--> Cataractes d'eau croupie


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2018)

quel sale caractère


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2018)

_il en faudrait plus pour qu'on s'en _
→ tracasse


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2018)

comme se faire castrer ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Avril 2018)

--> Carcasse


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2018)

de hérisson
--> Écrasé


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2018)

carcasse de hérisson castré écrasé ? Mais quelle
→ catastrophe !


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2018)

_Mais que savons-nous de sa souffrance présumée, de ses qualités imaginées ?
La pauvre bête… Non, non.
Finissons-en avec l'_
→ anthropomorphisme


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2018)

l'anthropomorphisme imprègne la pensée comme un badigeon à base de
--> Phosphore


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2018)

Je vous propose un autre verre ?


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2018)

_Merci, non.
Un peu de _
→ repos
_plutôt._


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2018)

Ah ! Que l’on cesse de
→ soupirer !


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2018)

_Ah, il n'y en aura pas un pour me laisser tranquillement profiter d'une_
→ soupe

_et au lit !_


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

père la soupe perd le
--> Souple


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2018)

_l'exercice de la souplesse est pourtant quotidien pour qui vit en_ 
→ couple


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2018)

--> Copuler


----------



## litobar71 (6 Avril 2018)

avec seize bras comme maman et papa
→ poulpe


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2018)

Papa poulpe chante "viens poupoulpe viens poupoulpe viens..."
Toute cette histoire va passer à la
--> Loupe


----------



## momo-fr (6 Avril 2018)

La loupe…
-> Populaire !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

ce week end je sors avec mon parapluie


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2018)

il empêche de tomber dans les nuages, c'est un vrai
--> Parapet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Avril 2018)

C'est beau : on dirait un *➝ départ* sur place ...


----------



## Berthold (6 Avril 2018)

Ça permet de ne pas
→ déraper.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Je ne vais pas 
--> Parader


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

papa rat déclare : allons
--> Chaparder quand chat part des camps


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2018)

Sans être dans le camp du qu'en-dira-t-on
papa rat sait happer les on-dit


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Je joue de la harpe


----------



## litobar71 (7 Avril 2018)

je note sur un bout de
→ parchemin
le remarquable Q4 "_parapet"_ de *loustic* en post #15603.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Moi qui tremblais, sentant geindre à cinquante lieues
Le rut des Béhémots et les Maelstroms épais,
Fileur éternel des immobilités bleues,
Je regrette l'Europe aux anciens parapets !


----------



## litobar71 (7 Avril 2018)

plaisant quatrain, à mettre en musique pour d'éventuels _phosphores_ 
→_ chanteurs_


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2018)

QQ de parapet
faut bien de temps en temps s'en payer une
--> Tranche
quand on n'est plus guidé par les haleurs
cloués nus aux poteaux de couleur


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2018)

Je préfère regarder le petit
--> Ecran


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2018)

Fi des chantres bêlants qui taquinent la muse érotique,
Des poètes galants qui lèchent le cul d'Aphrodite,
Des auteurs courtois qui vont en se frappant le cœur…

Parlez-moi d'amour et j’ vous fous mon poing sur la gueule,
Sauf le respect que je vous dois.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2018)

j'ai mal au 
--> Crane


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2018)

Voilà ce que c’est d’abuser de vin de paille
→ rance…


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Vous parlerez d'amour La valse et la romance
Tromperont la distance et l'absence Un bal où
Ni toi ni moi n'étais va s'ouvrir Il commence
Les violons rendraient les poètes jaloux
Vous parlerez d'amour  avec des mots immenses
La nuit s'ouvre et le ciel aux chansons de deux sous


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2018)

c'est comme si on te laissait tomber une ancre sur la tête
 grille, j'étais en dormance


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2018)

C'est un beau roman, c'est une belle histoire
C'est une romance d'aujourd'hui


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2018)

Comme dit l'autre :
Parlez-moi d'amour et j’ vous fous un marron sur la gueule,
Sauf le respect que je vous dois.


----------



## litobar71 (7 Avril 2018)

→ rodomontade
exagérée d'un vétéran agacé devant son moniteur.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2018)

Un vétéran sans 
--> Deodorant


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2018)

phaaa... quel vieux
--> Dégoûtant !


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2018)

Des goûts tentaculaires et des couleurs 
--> Étouffantes


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

Souvent jaune 
--> Soufre


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2018)

pour dîner avec le Diable
mieux vaut avoir une longue
--> Fourche


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

Attention a votre 
--> Coeur


----------



## Berthold (8 Avril 2018)

Sacré
→ coureur
de jupons, c'est vrai qu'à son âge le palpitant doit souffrir…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Avril 2018)

_ Le coeur n'apprend que par la _*➝ Souffrance ...*_ Aujourd'hui, j'ai mal_


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2018)

--> France


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2018)

… déclarée en jours de
→ carence.


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2018)

Une vraie
--> Carne


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2018)

elle a le crâne dur


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2018)

… sacré
→ carénage, en tout cas.


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2018)

Elle se réfugie dans la
--> Grange


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

ah ! la paille des granges : une
--> Garantie d'ébats odorants


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2018)

Ah… ! J’ai souvenir d’une véritable
→ tigresse
… mais je m’égare.


----------



## litobar71 (10 Avril 2018)

sous des dehors de
→ grisette
pourtant!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2018)

a tester !


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2018)

Tester ?
Face au QQ on peut faire
--> Risette


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2018)

Non, car cela m’
→ attriste.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2018)

Je prefere la traite des vaches dans le Jura


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

une traite des blanches admise par l'
--> Autorité


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2018)

Les blanches moins belles que les
--> Bariolées


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2018)

tant qu’elles ne
→ braillent pas trop…


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2018)

Il faut les bâillonner


----------



## TiteLine (11 Avril 2018)

ou plutôt les balancer


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

vache qui rit sur une
--> Escarpolette


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2018)

attention de ne pas ce télescoper


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Avril 2018)

On se lasse des détours les plus charmants,
des images les plus inattendues,
des mots les plus friands, 
des comparaisons les plus heureuses,
mais jamais de la *→ Clarté.*


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2018)

C'est une 
--> Alerte ? plus de nouvelle de la belle ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Avril 2018)

attention
→ ratel
dangereux !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2018)

ils faut leurs tailler les oreilles en pointe


----------



## subsole (12 Avril 2018)

les oreilles en pointe donnent un port altier


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2018)

La réalité dépasse la fiction et l'arrêt alité dépasse l'affliction... _Marc Hillman_.


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2018)

Voilà qui déclenche mon
→ hilarité…


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2018)

Pas comme Adolf 
-->  Hitler


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

il s'était fait une moustache à la
--> Charlie


----------



## litobar71 (13 Avril 2018)

Les Charlie Mensuel et leurs
→ chroniqueurs
_amateurs_ de polars.


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2018)

Chroniqueurs comparables à des
→ choristes


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2018)

_Mouaih... pas très_
→ catholiques
_ces choristes là ;-)_


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2018)

mais ce sont des champions de la
--> Tchatche


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2018)

Ce sont toutefois des personnes très
→ attachantes.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2018)

Oui mais 
--> Chiantes


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

elles se pâment en écoutant le
--> Chantre


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2018)

elles s'en payent une
--> Tranche


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2018)

Elles feraient mieux de nettoyer le 
--> Ranch


----------



## TiteLine (13 Avril 2018)

Tout en écoutant leur chanteur préféré


----------



## litobar71 (13 Avril 2018)

en susurrant à leur
→ citharède
préféré _d'envoyer plus de basses._


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

bah ! ce lâcheur est en train se rouler une
--> Cigarette


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2018)

J’ignore ce qu’il met dans son tabac, mais le voilà complètement dans le
→ cirage.


----------



## litobar71 (14 Avril 2018)

des jeunes pousses 
→ graciles
de sinsemilla sans doute.


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2018)

de quoi se retrouver
--> Grillé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Avril 2018)

D'*➝ Orgueil..*


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)

Je rougis


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2018)

Attention aux coups de
→ grisou


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)

C'est fini les bisounours !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

c'est l'heure des bis
--> Sournois


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2018)

un "bis" évite de faire suer le
--> Burnous


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2018)

Exprimons nous dans un vocabulaire accessible à tous,
→ sobrement
et sans exagération.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)

Je regarde ma
--> Montre


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

dit-il
--> Prosaïquement


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2018)

Par ma foi ! Il y a plus de quarante ans que je dis de la prose sans que j'en susse rien. Molière. _Le Bourgeois gentlihomme_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Avril 2018)

_Doit-on avoir des remords, si nos propos ont donné de l'_*➝ Espoir ...*


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2018)

si n'y n'ont Ninon ci
--> Sporadiques non si


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2018)

Les sport-addicts me sont rarement
→ désopilants,
je l’avoue.


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2018)

D'Ésope il en utilisa la fable
--> Native
notre bon La Fontaine


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2018)

l'affable n'a-t'y 
--> Vocation satirique


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2018)

La vocation , il faut la mettre en action


----------



## litobar71 (15 Avril 2018)

la
→ miction
également, sous peine de relâchement non désiré.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2018)

n'urinez pas sur les rosiers de la marquise :
vous vous exposeriez à une sentence
--> Comminatoire


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2018)

autant dire une
--> Combine comme une autre


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2018)

Mince alors


----------



## Berthold (16 Avril 2018)

Dans ces pratiques, l’injustice
→ culmine à son comble.


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2018)

derrière il y a souvent une idée
--> Lumineuse


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2018)

_comme celle de favoriser la culture des_
→ légumineuses


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2018)

il faudra en parler aux grosses
--> Légumes


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2018)

_Jamais meilleurs qu'avec une bonne_
 → semoule


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2018)

pédalez plus vite, les
--> Mollusques ! crie l'entraîneur


----------



## Berthold (17 Avril 2018)

Vous devez être des
→ modèles
pour les plus jeunes ! ajoute-t-il.


----------



## litobar71 (17 Avril 2018)

sinon mon pied aux fesses vous enverra illico au bagne des îles
→ Moluques
du nord avec de la limule à tous les repas.


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2018)

La limule a dix yeux !
Elle est une bonne
--> Reluqueuse


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

Surtout pour une 
--> Religieuse


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2018)

_prétendre qu'une religieuse est une reluqueuse me parait_
→ litigieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Avril 2018)

_Le résultat, quel qui soit, sera _*→ Utile.*


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2018)

même d'avoir une
--> Tuile


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2018)

_Ces échanges à la longue, me semblent bien
_
→ futiles.

_Et pourtant je continue d'y prendre part…_


----------



## litobar71 (18 Avril 2018)

vite la
→ liste
de dissidents qui n'y prennent point part, renvoyons-les aux temps des p'tits bleus et des échanges papier.


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2018)

Chut ! Ne dissipons pas les dissidents dissimulés dissolus !
Demeurons
--> Réalistes !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Zut , ma tirelire est vide


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2018)

c'est
--> Terrible dit la grenouille


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Libre a vous de remplir ma tirelire


----------



## litobar71 (18 Avril 2018)

il ne faut pas te
→ biler
à ce sujet, le dessous de table n'est pas autorisé pour les modérateurs.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

il suffit de bidouiller juste un peu


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2018)

_oui sûrement, mais je suis tellement mauvais en négociation que je vais rentrer_
→ bredouille


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2018)

et qui va se faire traiter d'
--> Andouille ?


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2018)

Ma vieille âme
Enrageait,
Car ma lame
Que rongeait
Cette rouille
Qui la souille,
En quenouille
Se changeait. _Victor Hugo, Ballade XII._


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Je n'habite pas dans le 
--> Loire


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2018)

le loir est cher dans le 
--> Loiret


----------



## litobar71 (19 Avril 2018)

ah! les succulents Pithiviers aux amandes me rappellent l'
→ Orléanais
de mon enfance gourmande.


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2018)

C’est bien, il faut
→ oraliser
tes traumas, tu progresses.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

J'ai perdu mon
--> Rasoir


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2018)

Regarde dans la
--> Passoire


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

A quelle heure l'apéro ce soir ?


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2018)

_Tard, je vais à l'_
→ opéra


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

habillé en 
--> Paréo ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Avril 2018)

discutez-zan dans une île
→ tropicale
genre..

_depuis le temps que je désirais mettre 2 z accolés dans z'une réponse_


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2018)

avec des
--> Calédoniennes : ça en fait des nouvelles


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2018)

Avec des bonnes nouvelles nous n'entrerons pas en
--> Décadence


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2018)

Pourvu qu’on tienne la
→ cadence !


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2018)

_la notre n'est pas mauvaise ; en tout état de cause, plus soutenue que celle des_
→ académiciens


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2018)

Oui, le beau temps nous impose une cadence soutenue pour la descente des
--> Demis


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)

Je démissionne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Avril 2018)

*➝ Demain
*_ est un autre jour ..._


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2018)

le but du
--> Maniaque : atteindre l'avant-dernier verre


----------



## litobar71 (20 Avril 2018)

sans oublier l'
→ antépénultième 
avertissement de sa rombière.


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2018)

De quoi attrapper une
--> Pneumonie


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)

Qu'il faut soigner avec des
--> Antibiotiques


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2018)

_C'est pas_
→ automatique !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2018)

surtout bien 
--> Mastiquer le ver à la fin de la bouteille de Tequila


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)

Le gendarme a sa tactique , La ta ca ta ca tac tac tique, du gendarme


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2018)

_@macomaniac 
je n'ai jamais mangé de ver, mais j'ai goûté il y a peu de temps à du_
→ criquet
_ou grillon ou sauterelle séchés.
Pas mauvais mais hors de prix._


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2018)

da capo a dit:


> criquet ou grillon ou sauterelle séchés.
> Pas mauvais mais hors de prix.


Inutile de payer pour ça, il suffit d'aller à la chasse aux bestioles avec une
--> Trique


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

avec une paille il suffit de
--> Chatouiller le grillon 
pour le faire sortir à reculons de son terrier


----------



## litobar71 (22 Avril 2018)

attention toutefois, car à trop le_ chatouiller _son âme belliqueuse de féroce
→ gladiateur
des champs peut se réveiller en un instant!


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2018)

ce qui ne lui évitera pas de se faire
--> Griller


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2018)

Ne pas oublier de le
→ glisser
discrètement dans le sandwich de madame.


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2018)

Alors ce sandwich au grillon grillé aura G.G. pour
--> Sigle


----------



## litobar71 (22 Avril 2018)

vite à l'
→ église
pour faire le sigle de la croix.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2018)

une occasion pour reluquer
-- Gisèle


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2018)

Elle est facile à repérer, avec son sandwich aux grillons et au pain de
→ seigle.


----------



## da capo (23 Avril 2018)

_et son gobelet de café_
→ liégeois


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2018)

portrait peu
→ élogieux.


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2018)

Gisèle dévorant des G.G. donc portrait peu élogieux.
C'est
--> Logique


----------



## TiteLine (23 Avril 2018)

Logique , peu élogieux et vraiment pas glorieux


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2018)

Tout ça n’est pas très
→ rigolo.


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2018)

Consolation possible avec de la
--> Groseille


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2018)

la 
--> Gourmandise est son péché mignon


----------



## litobar71 (23 Avril 2018)

une
→ _dominatrice_ 
de la nourriture!


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2018)

Elle n’a rien d’une
→ modératrice.


----------



## TiteLine (23 Avril 2018)

De toute façon elle aurait voulu être actrice


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

elle joue au tennis avec le
--> Notaire


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2018)

Ne serait-elle pas
→ érotomane ?


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2018)

Chassez le surnaturel, il revient au surgalop.


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2018)

il est temps de hisser la mature, Hissé Hooooo ^^


----------



## da capo (24 Avril 2018)

_et partir vers d'_
→ autres
_horizons_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

attention à ne pas se
--> Vautrer en soulevant la mature


----------



## litobar71 (24 Avril 2018)

bien rester dans sa
→ travée


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2018)

Une femme
→ avertie
en vaut deux.


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2018)

et une travestie trois francs six sous, peuchère !


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2018)

Pas un bon
→ investissement,
ça !


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2018)

--> Veston


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2018)

Acheter deux femmes et un veston pour la troisième :
de quoi se faire
--> Savonner


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> --> Veston





loustic a dit:


> --> Retentissant


Manqué, il n'y a que 4 lettres de bonnes


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2018)

Un veston pour passer la 
--> Tondeuse ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

mais une veste à brandebourgs pour le 
--> Dompteur


----------



## litobar71 (24 Avril 2018)

un stetson pour les
→ mordus
du madison.


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2018)

Avec une telle
--> Morsure
c'est la mort sûre


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2018)

il y des morts  sur les 
--> Routes


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

des mordus de la vitesse qui se sont
--> Broutés


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2018)

Qui oserait continuer ce jeu
en se faisant brouter la
--> Biroute ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2018)

Sur un triporteur ?


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2018)

qui transporte de la
--> Tripe
à la mode de Caen
(quand dit raton)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2018)

Triple ration svp


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2018)

Je déteste me faire
→ torpiller
ma part par un vorace.


----------



## TiteLine (24 Avril 2018)

Avec un peu de retard ou beaucoup d’avance, je fournis les papillotes


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2018)

Des papillotes  qui exitent mes
--> Papilles


----------



## litobar71 (24 Avril 2018)

attention, 
→ pliages
délicats pour certaines papillotes.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

et pliages en deux en se
--> Désopilant


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2018)

Tant qu’ils ne sont pas
→ défoliants,
tout va bien…


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2018)

Chacun s'accomode d'une part de
--> Folie


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2018)

Je vois que vous n'en n'avez pas laisser une seule goutte au fond de la fiole, à la votre !


----------



## litobar71 (25 Avril 2018)

je subodore que tu es toujours en
→ Floride
à _consommer_ ton Spring Break 2018 _!!_


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

l'
--> Eldorado des vieilles peaux


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2018)

_eh, eh… l'eldorado des vieilles peaux, c'est pas le sud-est ? là où nos vieilles à rente élevée rivalisent à grand renfort de_
→ décolorations ?


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2018)

--> Anticonstitutionnellement


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2018)

Des vieilles décolorées, anticonstitutionnelles ?
Mensonges et
→ calomnies !


----------



## litobar71 (25 Avril 2018)

→ laconisme !
_je renifle une odeur de Q4 avec un certain *séisme* à venir._


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2018)

Un vrai 
--> Séisme


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2018)

litobar71 a du flair.
Un Q4 est un Q4 et personne n'est là pour dire que c'est une
--> Connerie


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2018)

arrêtez de
--> Ricaner, les choristes


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2018)

vous n'avez rien dans le
--> Crâne


----------



## litobar71 (26 Avril 2018)

comme J.Thunderbolt dans _Le _
_→ Canardeur_
de Michæl Cimino.


----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2018)

Vous êtes le Phénix des hôtes de ces bois.
À ces mots le Corbeau ne se sent pas de joie, 
           Et pour montrer sa belle voix,
   Il ouvre un large bec, laisse tomber sa proie.
   Le Renard s'en saisit, et dit : Mon bon Monsieur,
              Apprenez que tout flatteur
     Vit aux dépens de celui qui l'écoute.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2018)

Tout est dans le 
--> Regard


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2018)

Mais ça ne suffit pas pour garder le fromage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Avril 2018)

_ C'est sans _*-> Danger...*


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

d'un Brie gluant la perte n'est pas
--> Grande


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2018)

Quand même, ça fout les
→ glandes !


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2018)

Les glandes ?
On peut facilement s'en débarrasser
en les rangeanr dans des boîtes assez
--> Larges


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2018)

J 'en ai les larmes aux yeux, si ......


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2018)

Moi aussi , souvent quand je suis sous le 
--> charme


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2018)

Je veux pas être
→ méchant,
mais il t’en manque une !




(de lettre, bien sûr)


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2018)

Malgré tout, de ce fil il est le maréchal


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2018)

Je lance l'
--> Alarme


----------



## ilaur (27 Avril 2018)

Quelle *Hilarante* histoire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Avril 2018)

_ Au jeu des 5 lettres, le rire est un _*➝ Rituel ...*


----------



## ilaur (27 Avril 2018)

bien mieux qu'un rituel, nous en faisons même notre *littérature*


----------



## litobar71 (27 Avril 2018)

les contrevenants rendront compte à la peau de vache de
→ licteur,
de nos jours appelé gentil modérateur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Avril 2018)

Un tantinet ➝ Autocrate ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2018)

les souris ont la dent
--> Critique pour les pieds des chaises curules


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2018)

C'est vraiment le cirque ici !


----------



## ilaur (28 Avril 2018)

En effet, je n'ai qu'une envie, me réfugier dans une *crique *loin de ce tumulte !


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2018)

pour ne pas être perdu définitivement, badigeonne-toi de quercitron


----------



## litobar71 (28 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je lance l'
> --> Alarme





ilaur a dit:


> Quelle *Hilarante* histoire !



#15817  bienvenu à nôtre nouveau membre du club des *Q4* *Q*ue
→ *Q*uatre
lettres.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2018)

club des quatre
--> Traqué par le club des cinq


----------



## ilaur (28 Avril 2018)

Traqué certe, mais ce n'est que pour mieux *attaquer* par la suite.

(I'm a n00b ;-))


----------



## litobar71 (28 Avril 2018)

t'inquiète, les bizutages sévères sont réservés de préférence aux
→ modérateurs


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2018)

Qui bannissent les semeurs de trouble


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2018)

attention aux rumeurs (in)fondées


----------



## ilaur (28 Avril 2018)

ouh la mais on va nous *émulsifier* ? Etrange ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

le lipogramme s'y fait
--> Siffler (et même persifler)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2018)

Il faut un 
--> Filtre


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2018)

sélectionnant les rigolotes désireuses de
--> Flirter


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2018)

Je renifle a cause du polen


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

un galant
--> Enchifrené n'a aucune chance


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2018)

Fichez moi le camp


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2018)

La chance est pour le galant s'il se voit déjà en haut de l'
--> Affiche


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2018)

il devrait se faire pousser la moustache pour cacher sa mine
--> Chafouine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Avril 2018)

Ainsi, le rusé aura plus d'
➝ Aisance


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2018)

mais s'il tombe dans la fosse
il pourra dire adieu à la
--> Science


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2018)

science cent cons scie en
--> Séminaire


----------



## boninmi (1 Mai 2018)

--> Luminaire


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2018)

Mine de rien ça éclaircit


----------



## subsole (1 Mai 2018)

une marque de produits laitiers vient de créer un yaourt aux fruits de la forêt avec de vrais morceaux d'écureuil dedans


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2018)

Avec des branches de noisetiers ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2018)

les noisettes sont 
--> Comprises dans l'écureuil


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2018)

de quoi se retrouver en pleine
--> Crise


----------



## Sho0ua (1 Mai 2018)

son estomac est en pleine crise après avoir avalé des centaines de
—> cerises


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mai 2018)

soyons 
→ précis:
avec des cerises au kirsch ce n'est point étonnant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Mai 2018)

Ivre d'un fol 
➝ Espoir


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2018)

_il va commencer par un peu de_
→ repos


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2018)

en avalant quelques morceaux de
--> Prose


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2018)

_il parait que cela limite les risques d'_
→ ostéoporose


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2018)

L'ostéoporose est moins grave que
l'ostéoprose qui met des os dans les vers.
Inutile de
--> Protester


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2018)

_Pourtant, une bonne série de lettres anonymes relancerait peut-être l'activité de_
→ La Poste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Mai 2018)

"Vers latins, vers français, vers de comédie, vers de tragédies (Voltaire) saupoudrent ses lettres
et en relèvent encore l'esprit. Il savait que nulle part les citations ne brillent mieux, 
et qu'elles sont comme l'épice naturelle du style ➝ Épistolaire."
_Édouard Fournie_


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2018)

je m'assieds sur un voltaire pour relire la Nouvelle
--> Héloïse de Rousseau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Mai 2018)

_Rêveries d'un promeneur _
➝ Solitaire


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2018)

Qui regarde en rêvant cet oiseau sur la branche


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2018)

Sur la branche d'un
--> Roseau
et pissant dans un roux seau


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2018)

rousse oh ! quelle grande
--> Sauterelle


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2018)

copine d'un saute-ruisseau


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2018)

le saute-ruisseau a des pensées
--> Primesautières


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2018)

avant de se précipiter dans la
--> Pissotière


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2018)

Par ici la 

--> Sortie


----------



## Sho0ua (2 Mai 2018)

Qui nous emmène tout droit vers les

—> orties


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2018)

À moi. L’histoire d’une de mes folies.
Depuis longtemps je me vantais de posséder tous les paysages possibles, et trouvais dérisoires les célébrités de la peinture et de la poésie moderne.
J’aimais les peintures idiotes, dessus de portes,...

_Arthur Rimbaud, Une saison en enfer._


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2018)

... charades à
--> Tiroirs


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2018)

_A cette heure, je rêve de vin, d'amis, de soleil et de_
→ rotisserie
_… pas d'un bbq à l'américaine _


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Mai 2018)

_ En vous lisant, la faim se fait _
➝ Sentir


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2018)

... au point d'avaler un jambon
--> Entier


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2018)

Ce jambon abime ma 
--> Retine


----------



## litobar71 (3 Mai 2018)

à ce compte-là tes yeux font faiblir jusqu'à devenir
→ inertes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Mai 2018)

_ Seriez-vous un fervent_
➝ Végétarien?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2018)

on l'envoie paître
--> Vertement


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2018)

_tandis qu'on se remplit le_
→ ventre


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2018)

Quelle belle
--> Aventure


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2018)

à exposer ensuite dans une
--> Devanture


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2018)

qui ne sera pas brisée par un (ou une)
--> Vandale
(Pourquoi ai-je tendance à discriminer sexuellement en terme de vandalisme ?)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2018)

Il faut plus de 
--> Vigilance


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2018)

_mais ne devrais-tu pas plutôt tendre la joue, comme le propose Matthieu dans ses_
→ évangiles ?


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2018)

--> trop angélique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Mai 2018)

_"La franchise n'a point cette marche incertaine. Son_ → Langage _naïf persuade sans peine."_
De Bièvre-_Le Séducteur, acte III, sc. VI._​


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2018)

offrez-nous la vérité sans
--> Lange


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2018)

Aujourd'hui fête de
La France Soumise à
Mélange ton


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2018)

partons faire un tour de
--> Manège


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2018)

Non merci , je viens juste de finir de 
--> manger


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2018)

_c'était une bonne recette de_
→ grand-mère ?


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mai 2018)

répondre oui pour 
→ ménager
l'amour-propre de la tendre aïeule.


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2018)

faut se surveiller pour pas prendre un
--> Gramme


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2018)

_On est dimanche ! On va quand même pas faire_
→ maigre !


----------



## Sho0ua (6 Mai 2018)

Allez, apporte moi la

—> vinaigrette !


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2018)

s'empifrer ça finit par donner le
--> Vertige


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mai 2018)

de nos jours l'on ne croise plus bien beaucoup de rebelles dissidents
→ grévistes
de la faim comme dans les 70's.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Mai 2018)

_ Aujourd'hui, élixir de rareté;
nos_ → Révoltés


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2018)

--> Lovés
comme des serpents
dans leurs voitures électriques
bien écologiques (... qu'ils disent)


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2018)

lovés comme des latin
--> Lovers en train de danser le slow


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mai 2018)

les corps, les mains et puis enfin les
→ lèvres,
couquinasse!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Mai 2018)

Plus le sens est profond, plus les mots sont
→ Frivoles


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2018)

_et qui s'envolent sous les notes d'un_
~> Violoncelle


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

vit haut, l'on scelle le clou des
--> Convolutions


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2018)

on risque de se retrouver au
--> Violon


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2018)

_même à l'ombre, avec le temps qu'il fait, j'espère qu'on y trouve des _
→ ventilos


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2018)

Avec ces ventilos , il va y avoir du vent dans les voiles


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2018)

_assez pour une_
→ évasion ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2018)

Pour une évasion , je prend l'avion


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2018)

_Je n'en ai pas les moyens ; mes rêves d'évasion se sont maintenant_
→ évanouis.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2018)

Reste avec tes
--> Reves


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2018)

évanouis > Reves > un vrai QQ (Que Quatre)
faute avouée faute pas redonnée


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2018)

_Il est clair que la faute QQ de @Jura39 , ne méritait pas d'être_
~> Louangée


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2018)

_On ne va tout de même pas pour si peu, envoyer @Jura39 au_
→ goulag !


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2018)

_alors juste une punition où @Jura39 devra pendant 48h se cacher derrière une_
~> Cagoule


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2018)

_la bonne_
→ blague


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2018)

_A tout prendre, mieux vaut ça que la_
~> Schlague
_mais qu'en pense l'intéressé ?_


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mai 2018)

le 
→ glandeur 
se dissimule sous un autre pseudonyme pardi!


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2018)

_Quoi ? Il utilise un double pseudo ! Il va se faire_
→ enguirlander !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)

Je ne suis pas le
--> Dernier


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mai 2018)

tu caftes comme Judas39, voici tes cent vingt
→ deniers


----------



## pouppinou (8 Mai 2018)

_Ha non ! Merci de garder toutes considérations_
~> Désargentées


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2018)

... pour les gentes dames


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Mai 2018)

→Étranges _subterfuges, que voici!_


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2018)

il faut savoir prendre des
--> Gants


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mai 2018)

_aux faibles les gants, point n'est nécessaire pour les esprits_
~> Gagnants


----------



## Berthold (9 Mai 2018)

Les gants sont de toutes façons bien trop
→ gênants.


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2018)

Même un sans-gant peut être
--> Élégant


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2018)

et prendre un air
--> Galant


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mai 2018)

_Peu importe l'habit pourvu que la manière soit_
~> élégante
(je bisse au féminin )


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2018)

_Que de blabla !
Si vous continuez, la belle va prendre la_
→ tangente


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mai 2018)

_et cela fera une_
~> émigrante
_de plus sur les routes _


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2018)

_qui comme d'autres n'aura d'autre choix pour faire @Unepause dans son errance, que de trouver une_
→ grange


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2018)

bien
--> Garnie de foin


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2018)

un repaire de
--> Végétarien


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

pour des 
--> Maigrichons


----------



## Berthold (10 Mai 2018)

qui ne se nourrissent que de
→ cornichons


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mai 2018)

_Non non, je me permets de contester cette affirmation de @loustic parlant d'un soi-disant repaire de Végétarien puisque certains y auraient aussi vu des animaux à la queue en_
~> Tire-bouchon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Mai 2018)

_Apprécions cet once de bonheur qu'offre
l'_*→ Ironie ...*


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

De l'ironie 
--> voltairienne ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Mai 2018)

par
→ antiphrase ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2018)

Voltaire : un des
--> Phares de la poésie française


----------



## boninmi (11 Mai 2018)

--> Séraphins


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

Vendredi , C'est le jour du marché  , j'y vais a grands pas avec mon 
panier pour faire des achats


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2018)

Arrêt obligatoire chez le
--> Tavernier


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

Justement , j'en
--> Rêvais


----------



## Berthold (11 Mai 2018)

→ Servira-t-il ma bière favorite ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

Une vraie trappiste ?


----------



## pouppinou (11 Mai 2018)

_Ha, @Jura39 rêve bien cette fois!
Ta punition est donc levée
et ta cagoule tu peux l'ôter.
En espérant que cela t' _évitera_ de fauter une nouvelle fois._


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

Je prefere me taire


----------



## pouppinou (11 Mai 2018)

_Parfois effectivement cela vaut bien mieux que d'en faire tout un_
~> Documentaire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

Nous sommes en démocratie !


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2018)

_Ah ? Pour moi qui suis un ancien de ces forums, on m'a toujours répété que penser que MacG était une démocratie était une belle_
→ connerie


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

Encore ?


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2018)

_Honnêtement, je ne m'en suis jamais préoccupé. __C'était clair pour moi._
_MacG est une société pas une association (même si certains membres acceptent de modérer les forums sans dédommagement à moins que cela ait changé)._
_Cela a été répété, encore et encore, mais certains __membres__ historiques (ou non d'ailleurs) avaient tendance à faire la sourde oreille même si on leur offrait un _
→ cornet


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

Je ne suis pas contre une forte rémunération


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2018)

De quoi écrire un joli
--> Conte
avec des grands méchants loups


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)

je compte toujours sur ma tocante pour me donner l'heure


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2018)

Voir ce fil : ☞*Sujet déplacé.*☜ (message #6 : le lien cité est mort > mais le texte de *rezba* de Juin 2004 : « Des forums, de la démocratie et d'aures concepts rigolos » se lit toujours dans la citation intégrale que j'en avais faite en-dessous) pour ceux qui veulent s'en payer une
--> Tranche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Mai 2018)

_ Et en pouffer de rire derrière notre _→ Écran ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mai 2018)

rires transformés en
→ ricanements
façon _Le Joker_.


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2018)

Autant s'esclaffer,
→ carrément !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2018)

C'est l'heure de boire un bon Crémant du Jura


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mai 2018)

vin de messe à l'église Saints-Pierre-et-Paul de
→ Cramans


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2018)

un village 
--> Charmant
718 habitants en 1841
523 en 2015 (Wikipedia)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2018)

Ou il reste quelques belles maisons a 
--> Acheter


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2018)

Le genre de coin auquel on peut facilement
→ s’attacher.


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2018)

loustic a dit:


> 718 habitants en 1841
> 523 en 2015 (Wikipedia)


_Aïe, aïe, aïe, aussi charmant soit-il il se dépeuple !
Trouvons des migrants pour le redonner vie. Affrétons un_
→ charter


----------



## pouppinou (12 Mai 2018)

_pour ce noble_
~> Chantier


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2018)

mobilisons-nous tout
→ entiers


----------



## pouppinou (12 Mai 2018)

_sur cet humaniste_
~> Sentier


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2018)

ouvert aux
--> Rentiers


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2018)

J'ai jamais pu les
→ sentir,
par pure jalousie, j'en conviens.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2018)

une telle perte d'odorat : comme c'est
--> Triste !


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2018)

et cela gêne pour faire
--> Risette


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2018)

Ce sont de
→ terribles
constats.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2018)

après deux ou trois
--> Bières tu verras la vie en blonde


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mai 2018)

après cinq ou six tes talents de
→ scribe
vont sérieusement s'é*mousse*r.


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2018)

un vieux
→ briscard
comme lui a plus de résistance.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2018)

le briscard a plus d'un
--> Ricard dans son sac


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mai 2018)

et le
→ cardio
affuté.


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2018)

en restant dans une ambiance
--> Cradingue


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2018)

il a perdu de sa
→ grandiloquence.


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mai 2018)

excepté pour le
→ soliloque 
préparatoire au confessionnal.


----------



## pouppinou (13 Mai 2018)

_J'adore ces jeux de mots qui me rappellent le jeu du_
~> Bilboquet


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2018)

— Qui va chercher le trésor du dragon ? Bilbo ?
— Ok.

(Pour faire ce genre de calembours, il faut être
→ culotté)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2018)

qu'eut Lotte eh ? un perfecto
--> Clouté


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2018)

faisant penser à
--> Coluche


----------



## Berthold (14 Mai 2018)

qui ne répugnait pas à utiliser le zeugma, proche de
l’→ anacoluthe :

« _L’ancien combattant a été blessé deux fois ; une fois au front, l’autre à l’abdomen._ »


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2018)

anacoluthe
zeugma
tmèse...
--> atchoum !


----------



## pouppinou (14 Mai 2018)

_Est-il normal que je doive sortir mon Petit Robert pour saisir de le sens à toute votre_
~> Psycholinguistique ?


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mai 2018)

anacoluthe-zeugma-tmèse-atchoum.. je pensais plûtôt à quatre prénoms des sept nains:
→ simplet
donc, pour faire bonne mesure.


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2018)

Zut, il manquait les nains Épanalepse et Chiasme !
Sauvé par la page Figure de style (Wikipedia).
Pour se reposer il suffit d'un peu de
--> Trampoline


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

c'est plus
--> Désopilant


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mai 2018)

l'attraction rigolote préférée de
→ Blanche-Neige
quand elle les voit sursauter ensemble sur l'appareil.


----------



## pouppinou (14 Mai 2018)

_Les nains ou le trampoline ? J'ai comme qui dirait besoin d'un_
~> éclaircissement


----------



## Berthold (15 Mai 2018)

Le trampoline à plusieurs est dangereux, une véritable
→ calamité
pour les urgentistes. Alors avec sept nains… J’ sens qu’ ça vient… !


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2018)

Sept nains quatorze mains,
difficile à gérer !
Vaut mieux un seul
--> Clampin
pouppinou : pour le trampoline
Gargantua ou nain ?
Un nain broglio.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2018)

pour jouer du 
--> Clavecin


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2018)

Après avoir fait son vaccin pour la grippe


----------



## Berthold (15 Mai 2018)

Me tap’rais bien un bon
→ vacherin,
moi, tiens !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2018)

avec de la crème
--> Chantilly


----------



## pouppinou (15 Mai 2018)

_Vacherin à la chantilly . Je me sens maintenant tout_
~> Chancelant


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2018)

Ce n'est pas ton jour de
--> Chance


----------



## Berthold (15 Mai 2018)

Ça te ferait pourtant beaucoup de bien, regarde-toi, tu es tout
→ décharné.


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2018)

Qui s'acharne ?
Lui l'autre zèbre, l'
--> Acharné


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2018)

_un genre de_
→ crâneur


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mai 2018)

_crâneur peut-être, mais d'une telle_
~> Grandeur


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

attention à ne pas se prendre la tête dans les
--> Guirlandes


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2018)

Ça m'arrive
→ régulièrement.


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2018)

alors tout le monde t'entend
--> Gueuler


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2018)

oui, mais sans
→ orgueil


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

fallait pas tant se
--> Grouiller


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2018)

maintenant il est presque trop 
--> Rouge


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mai 2018)

pense nerveusement le viticulteur en contemplant son
→ bourgogne
rosé.


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2018)

Du bourgogne _rosé_ ! Quel rustre ! Quel
→ gougnafier !


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mai 2018)

_Serait-ce pire si en plus de boire ce polémique breuvage je m'enfilais avec un bon_
~> Kouign-amann _?_


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2018)

_Mais qu'est-ce qu'il buvait donc le_
→ gamin ?


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mai 2018)

_Un truc pour les_
~> Gamines


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2018)

et qui amadoue les
--> Amygdales


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2018)

drôle de
→ gymnastique


----------



## boninmi (16 Mai 2018)

--> drastique


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mai 2018)

pour le
→ traderidera


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2018)

que l'on trouve dans de nombreuses chansons
→ traditionnelles


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2018)

il y faut parfois de la
--> Dextérité


----------



## pouppinou (17 Mai 2018)

_C'est vraiment_
~> Extraordinaire _!_


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2018)

→ impressionnant !


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mai 2018)

avec force godets dans la musette ceci est une autre
→ histoire !


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2018)

_j'en conviens : pas sûr que les cocos pourront faire la même chose s'il sont_
→ rotis


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2018)

ils y parviendront aisément s'ils ne sont que
--> Trois


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2018)

ils ont essayé mais se sont fait
→ sortir


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2018)

et se sont fait piquer le
--> Tiroir-caisse
qu'ils avaient piqué


----------



## pouppinou (18 Mai 2018)

_Mon Dieu ! Dans quel monde vivons nous ?! Ce monde est bien_
~> Désespérant


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

rempli de
--> Prédateurs à l'affût


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2018)

Au secours !
Vite un 
--> Libérateur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

toujours retardataire comme les
--> Carabiniers d'Offenbach


----------



## Berthold (18 Mai 2018)

que des
→ baratineurs !


----------



## litobar71 (18 Mai 2018)

qui roulaient en Peugeot
→ cent quatre
avant l'heure.


----------



## pouppinou (18 Mai 2018)

_Que de troubles vilains
Prêts à tout pour un rien
Dont la limite est sans fin
Au contraire de ce_ ~> Quatrain


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

qui joue des pieds avec
--> Entrain


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2018)

_Tout est affaire de décor
Changer de lit changer de corps
A quoi bon puisque c'est encore
Moi qui moi-même me trahis
Moi qui me _
→ traîne 
_et m'éparpille
Et mon ombre se déshabille
Dans les bras semblables des filles
Où j'ai cru trouver un pays._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Mai 2018)

_L'imagination est vive si les passions sont _*➝ Ardentes*


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2018)

Ces passions ardentes nous les subissons avec
--> pas le temps de trouver la suite... Hi ! Hi !


----------



## pouppinou (18 Mai 2018)

_Suite à la sortie de route de @loustic en réponse à @Unepause et sous l'imprégnation symphonique de "The Hours" m'inspirant avec émotion... La passion opium de la vie ne serait être que la_
~> Charpente _de ma vie._


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2018)

_Un autre l'exprimait autrement :

J'ai l'honneur de 
ne pas te demander ta main. 
Ne gravons pas 
nos noms au bas 
d'un _
→parchemin.


----------



## litobar71 (18 Mai 2018)

un bonjour en passant à notre JoJo, entouré par quelques
→ séraphins
poètes à leurs heures.


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2018)

_Le vent souffle en Arizona 
Un état d'Amérique dans lequel Harry zona 
Cow-boy dingue du bang bang du flingue 
De l'arme, du cheval et de quoi faire la bringue 
Poursuivi par Smith & Wesson, 
Colt, Derringer, Winchester & Remington 
Il erre dans les plaines, fier, solitaire 
Son cheval est son_ 
→ partenaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Mai 2018)

_"Méfie-toi bien
De ceux qui croient qu'avec eux tout commence
Et qui prétendent qu'avant eux rien n'existait.
Ce ne sont pas des fous, ce sont des paresseux,
Qui décorent du nom d'instinct leur_* ➝ Ignorance".* _ S.Guitry._


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2018)

On le trouvait simplement cornichon,
cucul la rainette, ratapoil et rantanplan.
_Marcel Aymé_


----------



## Berthold (19 Mai 2018)

Les gens de bon conseil ont su me faire comprendre
Qu’à l’homme de la rue j’avais des comptes à rendre
Et que, sous peine de → choir dans un oubli complet,
Je devais mettre au grand jour tous mes petits secrets.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2018)

10h39 et je mange déjà du chorizo


----------



## pouppinou (19 Mai 2018)

_11h52 et je vois poindre l'apéro à l'_
~> Horizon


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2018)

18h20 les mésanges vont regagner leur
--> Nichoir


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2018)

avec un petit toit de cuivre
--> Chinois


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2018)

Ont en trouve a tous les coins de rues


----------



## Berthold (20 Mai 2018)

À l'exception notable de l'arrière-pays
→ niçois.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2018)

Là-bas beaucoup dans les bistrots sont
--> Noircis


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

tu crois pas si bien dire


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2018)

attention au coup de 
--> Sirocco


----------



## pouppinou (21 Mai 2018)

_Tout ceci est bien loin de mes_
~> Préoccupations


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

Au cul, au cul, aucune hésitations


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2018)

il est passé par la
--> Lucarne


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

C'est 
--> Cruel


----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2018)

Pas de quoi en publier un
→ recueil.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

Il faut le mettre dans un
--> Cercueil


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2018)

Qui l'eût cru, zut ! Ce n'est pas le jeu des trois !
Pas de quoi y trouver du
--> Lucre


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2018)

il n'a fait qu'y 
--> Circuler


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

Ou le 
--> Cuire


----------



## pouppinou (21 Mai 2018)

_Houla ! Cela me fait penser que c'est l'heure du diner et qu'il faut que j'aille dardar dans ma petite cuisine pour y endosser le tablier de_
~> Cuisinier


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2018)

et éplucher des
--> Scorsonères


----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2018)

pour moi ce serait un velouté de
→ courges, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mais c'est pas la saison…


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2018)

Manger des
--> Grumes
c'est pas facile !
Plutôt des agrumes.


----------



## pouppinou (21 Mai 2018)

_Finalement ce fut en entrée une bonne soupe de_
~> Légumes


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

elle est
--> Grumeleuse ! grommellé-je


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2018)

Grumeleuse, certes, mais si
→ goûteuse !


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2018)

je ne suis pas loin d'en être
--> Dégouté


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

surtout que le cuisiner à la
--> Goutte au nez


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> surtout que le cuisiner à la
> --> Goutte au nez


Ouh ! Ça pique les yeux ! Vite, consultons notre
→ ophtalmologue !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)

ophtalmologue ou ophtalmologiste ?


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

je vote pour une lobotomie


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)

Tu a perdu a la 
--> Loterie ?


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

pire que ça, j'ai gagné ..... une poterie ringarde


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)

Vous êtes une bonne 
--> Poire


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2018)

_Qui mériterait d'être sévèrement _
→ ripolinée


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2018)

elle existe encore cette
--> Peinture ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2018)

elle ne subsiste pas qu'en
--> Littérature (_Stat rosa pristina nomine, nomina nuda tenemus_)


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2018)

Tout le reste n'est que littérature
--> Latine


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mai 2018)

enfant de choeur, ne connaissant pas le latin mais le parlant, cette langue
→ tintinnabulante 
résonne encore à mes oreilles comme la fameuse clochette lors de l'élévation. 

_ah! vider le sang (rouge et/ou blanc/eau suivant le curé) du christ des burettes à peine utilisées! agrémentées d'hosties non présanctifiées, et l'apéro du dimanche midi était torchonné fissa!_


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2018)

Vite une 
--> Ambulance


----------



## Berthold (23 Mai 2018)

avant l’
→ embaumement !


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2018)

et un roulement de
--> Tambour


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2018)

_annonce l'arrivée du_
→ marabout


----------



## pouppinou (24 Mai 2018)

_qui prodiguera ses_
~> Obsécrations


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2018)

en usant de formules
--> Absconses


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2018)

ou en faisant de simples
--> Réclamations
Il est sot de demander aux dieux ce que l'on peut se procurer soi-même. _Epicure._


----------



## litobar71 (24 Mai 2018)

auprès du premier 
→ modérateur
à l'écoute.


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2018)

qui tâchera, n’en doutons pas, de calmer les
→ ardeurs


----------



## pouppinou (24 Mai 2018)

_Pourvu que cela soit fait avec un semblant de_
~> Candeur


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2018)

sans s'occuper du
--> Décan
qui nous ferait passer pour des cons


----------



## litobar71 (24 Mai 2018)

sortons-le faire un craps au
→ clandé
du coin.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2018)

une maison bien
--> Achalandée


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2018)

on peut carrément l'envoyer à
--> Dache


----------



## litobar71 (24 Mai 2018)

toutefois avec un quartier de bon 
→ cheddar 
et une tourte campagnarde.


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2018)

impossible de se payer ça quand on est
→ chômeur.


----------



## litobar71 (24 Mai 2018)

merci pour ce magnifique *QT* (*Q*ue*T*rois lettres), tu mettras donc 5+4+3 = douze
→ drachmes
d'argent au pot, et repasseras par la case départ, merci.


----------



## pouppinou (25 Mai 2018)

_QT quand j'aurai plutôt dit QQ. Mais au diable les_
~> Chamailleries


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2018)

laissons mâcher du Cheddar au chat du
--> Cheshire


----------



## litobar71 (25 Mai 2018)

épinglé dans les 70's par
→ Aerosmith




pouppinou a dit:


> QT quand j'aurai plutôt dit QQ


j'ai vérifié trois fois, quatre sans doute, mais cela s'est avéré insuffisant, mea-culpa *Berthold* ! 
les trois drachmes en trop iront à la recherche ophtalmologique.


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2018)

tout ça me donne faim, je vais écouter et manger un
--> Morceau


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2018)

en évitant d'avaler la galette avec
--> Fromage


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2018)

Dépêchez vous avant l'
-->Orage


----------



## Berthold (25 Mai 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> merci pour ce magnifique *QT* (*Q*ue*T*rois lettres), tu mettras donc 5+4+3 = douze
> → drachmes
> d'argent au pot, et repasseras par la case départ, merci.


Oups. Je m’ai mélangé les pinceaux avec le jeu des 3 lettres, il me faut trouver le
→ courage
de l’avouer.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2018)

Tu va y arriver , tu as du 

--> Coeur


----------



## pouppinou (25 Mai 2018)

_Coeur de Lyon, pour rester dans la_
~> Couleur _fromagère_


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2018)

_Ahhhhhhhh ! À la seule évocation de ces pates molles industriels, je frôle l'_
→ écoeurement


----------



## Berthold (25 Mai 2018)

Les pattes molles, le front luisant, c’est un symptôme
→ courant :
tu es amoureux.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2018)

Il va faire un
--> Carton


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2018)

carton plein s'il est
--> Coulant


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2018)

même s'il est
--> Croûlant


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2018)

s'il se met en boule, c'en devient
--> Roulant


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2018)

on l'aura au
--> Tournant


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2018)

Ils auront sa peau


----------



## boninmi (27 Mai 2018)

--> décès de l'astronaute Alan Bean


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2018)

Condoléance a son 
--> Entourage


----------



## pouppinou (27 Mai 2018)

_Il en est retourné vers les_
➠ Nuages


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mai 2018)

me fait penser à certains paysages
→ lunaires
intéressants!


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2018)

le Cirque
--> Hipparque a besoin de deux clowns


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mai 2018)

deux
→ rastaquouères
ad hoc!


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2018)

pour amuser le patron, ce vieux
--> Routard


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2018)

habile à dénicher les œufs d'
--> Outardes


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mai 2018)

attention à ce qu'il ne prenne point une
→ rouste
par les Picaros.


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2018)

_Oh, il se trouvera toujours quelqu'un pour le protéger. Pourquoi pas_
→ Tournesol ?


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mai 2018)

difficile car il n'est pas
→ présent
dans toutes les aventures du môme.


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mai 2018)

_Contrairement à tous ceux que le capitaine Haddock traite de_
➠ Pithécanthropes


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2018)

la crème d'
--> Emplâtre à la graisse de hérisson est souveraine contre les gnons


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2018)

c'est aussi ce que chante le
--> Pâtre des montagnes


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2018)

Un vrai 
--> Patriote


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2018)

véritable
→ roitelet
sans scrupule.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2018)

son beau sapin est le roi des
--> Forêts


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Mai 2018)

_ Il s'en dégage une légère odeur de _*→ Soufre ... *_ Non?_


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mai 2018)

j'entends encore les
→ froufrous
des basses branches des baumiers du Canada aux abords du camp de base.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2018)

Ils sont tous fous sur ce topic !!


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils sont tous fous sur ce topic !!


FOUS encore un QQ
Pas de quoi avoir la
--> Frousse


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2018)

car on n'est pas dans une
--> Brousse hantée d'horribles lions


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2018)

ah! les
→ barouds
d'honneur avec certains félins sont à marquer d'une croix blanche.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2018)

avoir toujours sur soi une éponge et un miroir pour neutraliser les
--> Léopards


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2018)

C'est pas encore l'heure de l' apéro ?


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2018)

débutera immédiatement après la danse des cougars et la dépose de leurs
→ paréos


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2018)

Aprés l'apéro ils feront gaffe en montant dans leurs
--> Aéros


----------



## pouppinou (29 Mai 2018)

_Tu voulais plutôt dire_
➠ Aéroplanes _?_


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2018)

En Espagnol , cela se prononce comment ?


----------



## pouppinou (29 Mai 2018)

_A l'identique mais en_
➠ Postillonnant


----------



## Berthold (29 Mai 2018)

→ postulat
dégradant pour les hispanophones.


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2018)

_qui ne manqueront pas de nous traiter de_
→ ploucs


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2018)

et de sacrés
--> Loustics


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2018)

Nous resterons calmes, en position du
 → lotus.


----------



## litobar71 (30 Mai 2018)

à attendre bien sagement notre part de 
→ soulte


----------



## pouppinou (30 Mai 2018)

_Cela ne _*⇛* solutionne *⇚* _en rien le fait d'être à la merci de ces abus de langue._


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

Attention de ne pas entrer en 
--> Collision


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2018)

_en collision ? Avec qui ? Un_
→ couillon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Mai 2018)

_ Où alors des _*
 ➝ Guignols ...*


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2018)

Aucune
→ logique
à tout ça.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2018)

si ! si ! le *couillon* des pélerins qui font les *guignols* sur l'Aubrac est protégé de *collision* par une
--> Coquille (®Saint-Jacques)


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2018)

_protégé des collisions mais pas des_
→ quolibets


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2018)

au risque de perdre l'
--> équilibre


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2018)

et sa
→ liberté.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2018)

Perdre ma liberté, jamais je suis têtu un vrai
--> Belier


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2018)

Bah ! Faut pas te
→ biler,
tu vas y arriver.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2018)

Faut déja que je passe a la  
--> billetterie 
chercher ma place de concert


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mai 2018)

va te
→ rhabiller
un peu avant.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2018)

Oui , il faut que je 
-->Brille 
devant cette belle femme


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2018)

la banane bien
--> Lubrifiée (à la gomina, s'entend)


----------



## pouppinou (31 Mai 2018)

_A trop vouloir briller vous aller vous prendre pour l'étoile Gamma Orionis de son joli nom_
➠ Bellatrix


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2018)

Belle la trique sera pour une autre fois.
Cette nuit sois l'étoile du
--> Ballet


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2018)

du balai ! s'écrie la traqueuse de
--> Blattes


----------



## Berthold (1 Juin 2018)

« Bla… bla… bla…» c'est la chanson des commères
→ attablées
pour mieux persifler.


----------



## litobar71 (1 Juin 2018)

persil, flétan et citron vert en aumônière à la farine de
→ bladette
et roule ma poule!


----------



## pouppinou (1 Juin 2018)

_Mais qu'elle est cette recette ?! Je ne la retrouve pas dans ma e-bible des 1000 et une recettes de ma_
➠ Tablette


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2018)

Blablabla d'été !
Quand c'est prêt on passe à
--> Table


----------



## Berthold (1 Juin 2018)

J’ai pensé à la vaisselle
→ jetable,
tu as le thermos de café ?


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2018)

Non, mais j'ai un javelot !

Où va-t-on ?
De la vaisselle bio
jetée bio
dans un thermos bio
à café bio ?


----------



## pouppinou (1 Juin 2018)

_Je vais m'empresser d'utiliser ce *Lot* de *Javel* pour faire le_
⇢ lavement
_de la place._


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2018)

utilisée comme lieu de
--> Vomissements


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2018)

_par qui ? par des_
→ estoniens ?


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2018)

planquez vos
--> Tétons


----------



## pouppinou (1 Juin 2018)

_Encore et toujours la faute à l'étranger ! Vue_
⇢ sténosante
_de la réalité._


----------



## litobar71 (1 Juin 2018)

le téton qui sténose en Estonie tout en créant vomissements et lavements obligatoires me fait échapper la
→ savonnette,
qui l'eût cru?


----------



## Berthold (2 Juin 2018)

Ouais, faut avoir l’
→ estomac
bien accroché !


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2018)

Laisse ton Mac accroché éteint.
Attention à la chute, il est assez
--> Mastoc


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2018)

pour le remplacer, il va falloir d'abord réviser la
--> Chrématistique du Stagirite


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2018)

Evoyez le pognon que je m'achète un bouquet de
--> Clématites


----------



## pouppinou (2 Juin 2018)

_Bien plus avenant que de simples_
➠ Chrysanthèmes


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2018)

utiles aux
--> Mendiants pour se faire des érysipèles


----------



## litobar71 (2 Juin 2018)

zix pelles font à l'
→ estime
une demi-brouette!


----------



## pouppinou (2 Juin 2018)

_Je capte rien à vos phrasés. Je fais donc une demande officielle de transcodage.
Veuillez agréer, chers membres du forum, mes respectueux_
➠ Sentiments


----------



## litobar71 (2 Juin 2018)

pouppinou
zi(x) pour la fin du post #16192 (érysipèle), car le chiffre six et macomaniac aurait compris que je n'avais pas regardé mon dico et la prononciation dudit mot, inconnu pour moi tout du moins. 

passons à _la chose_ avec les
→ minettes,
attraction plus prosaïque..


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2018)

Je porte cela en haute
→ estime,
ma femme aussi.


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2018)

La peau est abimée par l'érysipèle (érésypèle)
comme les fringues par les
--> Mites


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

Attention , il existe aussi des mites 
--> Alimentaires


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2018)

Ephestia kuehniella - encore une
→ pyralidae…


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

Les Pyralidae sont une famille d’insectes de l'ordre des
-->  Lépidoptères


----------



## litobar71 (3 Juin 2018)

mon conseil: tenter de les piéger avec un récipient contenant de l'absinthe ou à la rigueur du
→ pontarlier,
dilué cinq fois avec de la bonne eau.


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2018)

Je piège déjà les gastéropodes à la bière, pas question de
→ gaspiller
mon absinthe !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

Moi aussi , je ne gaspille pas mon vin de 
--> Paille


----------



## pouppinou (4 Juin 2018)

_Qui convient très bien pour faire_
➠ Ripaille


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juin 2018)

en engloutissant force
→ tripaille
à volonté.


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2018)

comme tout militant du
--> Parti


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2018)

→ particulièrement
affamé


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2018)

Mangeant a la cuillère


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Juin 2018)

_ Une pâtisserie traditionnelle dégustée en un _*➝ Éclair !*


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2018)

à
→ califourchon
sur mon vélo, face à la mer


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2018)

Attention à ne pas prendre un air
--> Chafouin


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2018)

...visage pâle à la langue
--> Fourchue


----------



## pouppinou (5 Juin 2018)

_dit le chez de tribu amérindienne_
➠ Cheroenhaka


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2018)

un sacré
→ ronchon,
entre nous soit dit.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2018)

qui fait la
--> Tronche


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2018)

Sur son trône


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2018)

Les médias sont tous
--> Contre


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2018)

Il faut voir la taille du 
--> Tronc


----------



## Berthold (6 Juin 2018)

un vieux
→ croûton


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2018)

..aillé de frais qui accompagne la salade de jeunes
→ encornets


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2018)

jeunes encore nés, vieux
--> Cornichons


----------



## subsole (6 Juin 2018)

les gros nichons siliconés défient la gravité


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2018)

..et tourneboulent la réflexion des anciens, spécialistes de la manille
→ coinchée


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2018)

jouée tranquillement au fond d'une
--> Niche


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2018)

car le
--> Chien est allé s'ébattre au bois


----------



## Berthold (6 Juin 2018)

ce qu’il y a fait n’est guère
→ chrétien


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2018)

C'est de la 
--> Triche


----------



## pouppinou (6 Juin 2018)

➠ Fichtre !
_Comme tu y vas._


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2018)

normal, c'est le
→ shérif!


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2018)

pourtant il ne règne que sur une petite
--> Friche


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2018)

un 
→ herbage
dans le jura (aussi riquiqui soit-il!) et la vie est belle!

_un Que Trois lettres, me suis trompé de jeu!_


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2018)

C'est un héritage


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2018)

c'est ça d'appartenir au
→ gratin!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2018)

Nous prenons le train ensemble


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Juin 2018)

La vie est le voyage, l'idée est l'*➝Itinéraire*


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> La vie est le voyage, l'idée est l'*➝Itinéraire*


Quelque chose me dit que tu as un côté --> littéraire


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2018)

oui, c'est la
→ cigarette,
qui te fait dire ça, comme pas mal de grands écrivains Unepause fume.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Juin 2018)

*➝ Prestige * d'optique


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2018)

_qu'importe que @Unepause soit fumeuse ou pas, ce que je retiens c'est qu'elle donne à voir avec ses avatars changeants des beautés auxquelles je ne refuserais pas qu'elles m'offre des_
→ gâteries


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2018)

C’est
→ étrange,
cette attirance pour les fumeuses.

Ça pue.


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2018)

Dans la
--> Grange
pas d'attirance pour le fumier


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2018)

y'a du
--> Grabuge dans le foin


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2018)

pour nous les bordelais (chuis pessacais 33) il est l'heure de réchauffer la
→ garbure, 
à ne pas confondre avec une certaine bouillie bordelaise hein!


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2018)

bordelaise ou pas, chez nous on n’est pas racistes, on fait surtout attention à la
→ cambrure
de certains reins.


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2018)

à faire hurler un certain
--> Cambrone


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2018)

Ou un
--> Mécano


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2018)

qui n'arrive pas à trouver la panne moteur de son
→ canoë


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2018)

Afin de rejoindre l' océan


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2018)

seulement vêtu d’un simple
→ canotier


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2018)

trouvé sur la berge du
→ cénote
d'entraînement.


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2018)

Ses notes il les a perdues,
elles lui étaient nécessaires
pour écrire un nouveau
--> Conte pour enfants.

Tant pis pour vous


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2018)

c'est l'histoire d'un
--> Cénobite 
qui ne sait plus où il habite


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2018)

mouillons le maillot, crachons sur le verre trempé du masque et donnons un p'tit coup de main au
→ bernard-l'hermite
pour lui retrouver une belle maison.


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2018)

Je lui conseillerais
→ benoitement
de mieux ranger ses affaires.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

dit l'ami de la mise en
--> Boîte


----------



## litobar71 (8 Juin 2018)

ennemi reconnu de la Royan, pour qui ceci n'est point simple
→ carabistouille!


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2018)

et ne s'éloignant jamais de son
--> Biotope


----------



## Berthold (8 Juin 2018)

proche du marais
→ poitevin


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2018)

C'est un
--> Invité


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

--> Inévitable : il s'est invité lui-même


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2018)

C'est vital pour sa santé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Juin 2018)

Aux heures fatales, il est des lois *➝ Triviales...*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Juin 2018)

da capo a dit:


> _qu'importe que @Unepause soit fumeuse ou pas, ce que je retiens c'est qu'elle donne à voir avec ses avatars changeants des beautés auxquelles je ne refuserais pas qu'elles m'offre des_
> → gâteries


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2018)

Réservées a des personnes 
--> viriles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Juin 2018)

Au milieu des plus grands *➝Périls*, ils savent les braver ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2018)

Ils entrent dans une spirale infernale


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Juin 2018)

Que de dignes * ➝Scélérats!*


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2018)

aux
--> Moustaches gominées


----------



## litobar71 (9 Juin 2018)

issus de
→ cartels
précolombiens.


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2018)

--> Lettres ou ne pas l'être se demandaient les facteurs précolombiens


----------



## Berthold (9 Juin 2018)

facteurs absolument
→ intraitables
avec les adresses mal libellées.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2018)

Pas de lettres je passe par 
--> Internet


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2018)

Pour travailler sur Internet
Essayez une herminette
Tout sera parfaitement net
Et rendra baba la minette


----------



## litobar71 (9 Juin 2018)

joli quatrain ma foi. 

adossé tranquillos à mon
→ térébinthe
je pense tout bas aux dix vers octosyllabiques supplémentaires qui le rendront sonnet.


----------



## pouppinou (9 Juin 2018)

_Je double les applaudissements à ce quatrain, même si pour ma part je ne suis adossé à aucun_
➠ Pistachier.


----------



## Berthold (9 Juin 2018)

Pas de jeu de mot facile avec _pistachier_,
on pourrait me le
→ reprocher.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2018)

Joue a chat 
--> perché


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2018)

Même une féministe acharnée n'oserait féminiser "pistachier" pour aller
--> Prêcher
une ânerie du genre "après la pistachier partout."


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2018)

offrons-lui une anthologie d'épicènes en quatre vingts
--> Chapitres


----------



## litobar71 (9 Juin 2018)

quatre vingts chapitres direct
→ trash


----------



## pouppinou (9 Juin 2018)

_Autant que le nombre de feuilles que peuvent contenir les_
➠ Artichauts
_élevés à la Monsanto._


----------



## litobar71 (9 Juin 2018)

merci, j'en saisi un, inspecte ce
→ capitule
et t'informe de son ADN.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2018)

sonna, des haines, l'
--> Armistice


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2018)

L'art Miss tisseuse est
--> Terminé


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2018)

C'est pourtant un vrai
--> Metier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Juin 2018)

Mais aussi en *➝Intérim*


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juin 2018)

travaille-travaille disait ma mère, sinon tu auras droit au
 → martinet


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2018)

C'est qui le 
--> Maitre ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Juin 2018)

Celui qui sait
→ administrer
(les taloches).


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2018)

L'étal au champ de courses a
--> triste 
mine


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

faites retentir un
--> Sistre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Juin 2018)

Les *➝ Esprits* s'agitent


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2018)

La vague indifférente, hélas ! avait roulé,
Avait fait plage rase, avait annihilé
L’→ empreinte de ses sphères.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

sacré
--> Postérieur qu'elle avait, l'allongée qui bronzait


----------



## litobar71 (11 Juin 2018)

_Je l'aurais 
→ emporté, 
grain par grain, seau par seau…_

JoJo si tu nous lis


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2018)

Sacré talent, quand même, pouvoir transformer en un tel texte, une situation où l’on tient le rôle de
l’→ empoté.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

le jardinier diligent saura la
--> Rempoter


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2018)

mais pas en compagnie d'un
--> Topinambour


----------



## boninmi (11 Juin 2018)

--> Tambour


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2018)

Parlant d’oncle Georges, je pense plutôt à
→ troubadour…


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2018)

C'est une 
--> Boutade ?


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2018)

A peine sortis du berceau, 
Nous sommes allés faire un saut 
Au boulevard du temps qui passe, 
En scandant notre " Ça ira " 
Contre les vieux, les mous, les gras, 
Confinés dans leurs idées basses.

_Boulevard du temps qui passe, Georges Brassens_


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2018)

Sur le boulevard , je me suis fait

--> Doubler par un vélo


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2018)

_qui filait à toute allure, mené par un aveugle qui avait pour seul objectif la ville de_
→ Lourdes


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2018)

chantant à tue-tête « _Le temps ne fait rien à l’affaire_ », à m’en écorcher les
→ esgourdes


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2018)

mieux vaut avoir les oreilles en choux-fleurs que d'être 
-->  Sourds


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2018)

et devenir
--> Sournois


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2018)

évitons de
→ nourrir
de viles rumeurs


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2018)

_Oui, mais tu comprendras bien qu'un aveugle pédalant à fond vers Lourdes, fait penser au Miraculé ; pas le moins_
→ outrancier
_des films réalisés par JP Mocky_


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juin 2018)

oups désolée


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2018)

Ne soyons pas
→ rancuniers
l’outrance fait partie du jeu.


----------



## pouppinou (12 Juin 2018)

Comme n'importe quel mot d'au moins 5 lettres du post le
➠ Précédant


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2018)

*anntraxh* a fait acte de
--> Déprécation


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2018)

c'est mieux qu'une
--> Défécation
au milieu du forum


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2018)

Il ne va pas se faire des
--> Copains en commençant ainsi


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2018)

mais attirer les trolls
--> Coprophages


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2018)

ils 
--> Approchent à grand pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Juin 2018)

Respirant l'air qui s'exhale de leur*➝ Antre* infâme ...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2018)

la
--> Nature a ses petits éboueurs


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2018)

C’est
→ écœurant
mais nécessaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Juin 2018)

Implorant, l'exquise senteur de la rose d' *➝ Orient* ...


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2018)

tendre manifestation des prémices matinales de l'
→ érotisme
latent.


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2018)

Là tant va la cruche à l'auberge
qu'à la fin elle sombre dans l'
--> Hédonisme


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2018)

Version pessimiste

tant va la cruche à l’auberge
qu’à la fin elle sombre dans l’
→ alcoolisme


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2018)

_Enivrée, titubante, il n'y a alors qu'un pas jusqu'à ce que la cruche tombe dans un caniveau ou une mare d'où s'échappent des_
→ miasmes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2018)

Attention aux risques d'
--> émanations


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2018)

tant qu'elles sont
--> Plotiniennes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2018)

Comme la 
--> doctrine 
de l'émanation ?


----------



## pouppinou (13 Juin 2018)

_Mais pourquoi une telle_
➠ Interrogation !?


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2018)

je te réponds plus tard, c'est l'heure de ma tétine
→ grignoteuse
de fruits, subtilisée à un modo.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

mode : O, suprême Clairon plein des 
--> strideurs étranges


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2018)

Alexandrin qui me procure des
→ raideurs
dans la nuque.


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2018)

à l'instar des anciens
→ baudriers
de tambour.


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2018)

golfes d'ombre; E, candeurs des vapeurs et des tentes


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2018)

C’est
→ scandaleux
de lire ceci. Tout un chacun sait que le E est orange.


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2018)

mon ordi me dit que chez pépère Rimbaud le E est blanc, mais le
→ candela
fautif est bien quelque part, caramba de jarnicoton!

_mes posts ne sont pas toujours là pour tenir la route!_


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2018)

_c'est un _
→ scandale !
_aurait-dit Georges_


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

quelle
--> Escalade !


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2018)

dans la nouvelle recette de la
→ mouclade!


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2018)

besoin de
→ moutarde ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2018)

Non merci répond le 
--> Motard


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

en
--> Dévorant tout cru le macadam


----------



## pouppinou (14 Juin 2018)

_Macadam, ce très puissant_
➠ Exfoliant


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2018)

toutefois portons une attention soutenue aux réactions
→ oléfiantes
de certains gros cubes.


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2018)

Des gros cubes qui veulent se faire passer pour des étoiles
--> Filantes


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

attention à ne pas déraper sur des 
--> Fientes


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2018)

en tentant une
→ feinte


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juin 2018)

et aller s'avachir sur la planche du fakir aux
→ finettes
acérées.


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2018)

Certains considèrent le fakir comme un modèle de
--> Feignant


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2018)

Ça n’est pourtant pas
→ flagrant


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2018)

Mais ce fakir est très 
--> Galant


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2018)

Les fakir-news sont interdites.
Ne jouons pas à la
--> Martingale


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2018)

Evitons de jouer et de perdre de l'
--> Argent


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2018)

ce serait
--> Rageant


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2018)

et 
--> énervant


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2018)

Quand on est addict aux jeux d’argent, on ne va généralement pas s’en
→ vanter…


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2018)

vaut mieux s'occuper de son
--> Ventre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Juin 2018)

_ Agréable week-end à vous tous, très chers gentilshommes _*➝ Servants!*


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juin 2018)

lorsque moi et les poteaux étions
→ enfants
de chœur (pas encore gentilshommes donc), un air des noces de Mozart sur l'orgue de la cathédrale aurait conclu magnifiquement la fin des liturgies dominicales.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2018)

serre vent, enfant de p*, pivote-moi ce sacré
--> Safran ! mugit le capitaine


----------



## litobar71 (16 Juin 2018)

l'anticléricalisme 
→ fanatique 
de l'Ouroboros lui a fait engendrer un QQ matinal par ma foi bien sympathique!


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2018)

se mordre le QQ est une 
--> Finalité
inaccessible


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2018)

à moins d'avoir un naturel
--> Élastique


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

Ou de travailler dans des 
--> Cirques


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2018)

à jouer les
--> Contorsionnistes


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

Ou etre 
-- > illusionniste


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2018)

Pas de
→ conclusion
hâtive : mon chat se livre régulièrement et très naturellement à cette pratique.


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2018)

Pas question de chat ici !
L'Ouroboros lourd au bureau
échappe à toute
--> Pulsion


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Juin 2018)

[SIE=3]*➝ Upsilon*


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2018)

--> epsilon


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2018)

hep ! si l'on eût psi l'on eût le
--> Psychologique en plus


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2018)

--> psychanalytique


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

C'est 
--> Spécial !!


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2018)

Attention il est interdit d'utiliser le mot
--> Salope


----------



## litobar71 (17 Juin 2018)

pas d'amalgame avec une
→ marie-quatre-poches
j'espère.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Juin 2018)

Contrairement à la 
_‟marie-quatre-poches”, _ la _ ‟salope” _ 
a ce charme tout-puissant de nonchalance et de 
* ➝ Volupté*


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juin 2018)

cette _chair _libido m'entrainera t-elle encore vers de
→ somptuaires
dépenses comme au temps jadis?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Juin 2018)

Un _jadis _ qui n'eut, sur certains*➝ Points, * aucun lendemain


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juin 2018)

connaissais pas ta bobine avec taillage en
→ pointes
de tes nouvelles moustaches!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Juin 2018)

Une apparence pleine de 
*➝ Fantaisie*


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2018)

c'est quand
--> Einstein avait les cheveux longs


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2018)

Il les a coupés car il marchait dessus
en jouant au tennis


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2018)

Sport pour les
→ intrépides :
on sait que la pratique du tennis en pension donne aux jeunes une mine piteuse !


----------



## litobar71 (19 Juin 2018)

sport roi de la
→ contrepèterie 
même chez les anglo-saxons.


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2018)

Sport pacifique ?
Une équipe ne joue pas avec une autre équipe
mais
--> contre


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2018)

C’est hélas bien habituel, rien de
→ tranquille
dans les relations entre équipes.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2018)

Ils se 
--> Taquinent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Juin 2018)

_Le courage est un grand_ * ➝ Vainqueur,*_ même vaincu._


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

les jeunes filles réservent toujours leur cœur pour les
--> Vaincus


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2018)

courageux
ou
→ vaniteux ?

[EDITH] grillé par maco, mais ça fonctionne quand même… ouf ![/EDITH]


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juin 2018)

paraît-il que le premier utilise ses organes
→ génitaux
à bon escient, alors que le second se contente d'augmenter son cerveau artificiellement!


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2018)

_oupps, cela commence à sentir le poil et la sueur, je prends la_
→ tangente


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2018)

pour serrer la louche faudra rester
--> Ganté


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2018)

Vous etes 
--> Geant


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juin 2018)

je pige que dalle au propos de basse-
→ montagne
sur ce coup là, de plus un smiley ne compte point pour lettre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Juin 2018)

[SIZE= 3]* ➝ Désopilant *_ à souhait, pour la plupart _[/SIZE]... 
_(... et ce, avec ou sans smiley ...! )_


----------



## pouppinou (21 Juin 2018)

_Que dire alors de la taille des polices_
➠ Minimalistes _(si vous arrivez à lire ce qui est écrit c'est que vous utilisez l'effet loupe ou que vous jouez sur l'effet de contraste !)_


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2018)

police minimaliste,
--> Mammelles publiques


----------



## Berthold (21 Juin 2018)

Oui mais,
Ma*m*elles publiques,
→ gamelles politiques.


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2018)

Les paroles des politiciens nous laissent parfois 
croire qu'ils se prennent pour des
--> Mages


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2018)

les Mages informatisés sont des
--> iMages


----------



## pouppinou (21 Juin 2018)

_Et se révèlent bien trop souvent n'être que de simples_
➠ Mirages


----------



## Berthold (21 Juin 2018)

experts ès
→ ramage


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2018)

Que vous êtes joli ! que vous me semblez beau !
Mais quand même un peu
--> Maigre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Juin 2018)

Tout cela n'est-ce pas de l'* ➝ Altruisme* ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

tant que ça rime avec
--> Mutisme


----------



## Berthold (22 Juin 2018)

on ne peut s’empêcher de penser
→ autisme


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2018)

Moi je pense a la 
--> Tamise


----------



## Berthold (22 Juin 2018)

Les Anglais ont toujours su gérer leur fleuve avec
→ maestria


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2018)

Les Anglais n'ont aucun
--> Mérite
à s'occuper de leur grand fleuve de thé !
Le meilleur thé du monde, le
thé Toidonc.


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2018)

Digne de Gotlib, un
→ maître !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Baden-Powell peut être fier de son élève 
--> Hamster Jovial


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juin 2018)

un des
→ charmes
multiples des 70's.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Juin 2018)

Et la * —> Grâce * des années 80 ...


----------



## pouppinou (24 Juin 2018)

➠ Agacer_, est le verbe qui convient quand je constate qu'un joueur (joueuse) confond le thread du jeu des 5 lettres avec celui des 3 lettres !!!_  _Même si celle-ci déclame une certaine grâce_ 

@Unepause 
Pour la peine tu devras laisser le lien "Lagaf' - Bo le lavabo" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5998ALDqk] pendant 48h dans ta signature


----------



## litobar71 (24 Juin 2018)

fumons un
→ cigare
en l'honneur d'Aglaé, Thalie et Euphrosyne (les 3 Grâce*s*).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Juin 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> ➠ Agacer_, est le verbe qui convient quand je constate qu'un joueur (joueuse) confond le thread du jeu des 5 lettres avec celui des 3 lettres !!!_  _Même si celle-ci déclame une certaine grâce_ @Unepause Pour la peine tu devras laisser le lien "Lagaf' - Bo le lavabo" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5998ALDqk] pendant 48h dans ta signature



Bonsoir Pouppinou,  
Quelle maladresse de ma part!!!!
À Tous, vous m'en voyez confuse, et veuillez je vous prie, en accepter mes excuses... 
J'ai apprécié la justesse et le tact de votre post. Pouppinou,  je vous en remercie .
Non sans-peine, je me soumets _ volontiers à l'inaudible_ sentence musicale que vous m'infligez.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2018)

que la fumée des cigares monte accrocher 
à la tempe de la Grâce un petit serpent
--> Multiplicateur de ses charmes


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2018)

Le serpent semble être
de la grâce féminine
la manifestation
--> Ultime


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2018)

Mais que dire du charme d'un
--> Mulet ?


----------



## Berthold (24 Juin 2018)

rien ne l’empêche, pas même un
→ ultime
sarcasme


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2018)

c'est vraiment 
--> utile ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2018)

mieux vaut prendre une veste qu'une
--> Tuile


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2018)

Comme le sussurre le
→ tilleul dans le vent :
Ce n'est pas avec la branche qu'on fait des boulettes.


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juin 2018)

par Toutânkhamon! certains ici-bas n'hésitent pas à faire le
→ torpilleur
dans la bd de la Countess!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Juin 2018)

_Un péché d' _ *
➝ Orgueil*


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2018)

--> Guerroyer sans aucun repos


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2018)

→ rudoyer
l’ennemi


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2018)

je vous l'dis, les douillets : ça va
--> Douiller !


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

pour les mouillettes s'adresser à
→ Odile


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2018)

--> Douillet  s'abstenir


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2018)

Vidons les
→ douilles
et les carafons.


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

pour l'outillage s'adresser à
→ Louise


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2018)

_Vider les douilles est moins vulgaire que proposer de vider les_
→ couilles

_Désolé …_


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2018)

il ne reste plus quà réparer ça avec des bonnes
--> Colles


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2018)

utiles aux pélerins qui se sont fendu les
--> Coquilles


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

pour le bâton de pèlerin bien taillé voir
→ Clothilde


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2018)

Clotilde ? Plutôt bien
→ lotie,
elle habite Laval, non ?


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

pour du monde au balcon 
→ Léontine
force le respect.


----------



## pouppinou (26 Juin 2018)

_Je vois ici que les hormones font parler tout à chacun leur_
➠ Masculinité


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

si l'on considère le ¾ droit de ton avatar une 
→ lévitation
conséquente de ton cinquième membre est bien visible, couquinasse!


----------



## pouppinou (26 Juin 2018)

_C'est un membre de satisfaction pas de_
➠ Reproduction


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

je ne suis point
→ vétérinaire,
j'ai donc vérifié, tu as raison mais St Thomas te demanderait de pivoter ton avatar horizontalement de 180 degrés.


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juin 2018)

_Je suis un petit chien bien dressé et n'écoute que la voix de mon_
➠ Maître


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Juin 2018)

_Serait-ce l'occasion de placer une petite _* ➝ Tirade*_?_


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2018)

Elle est plutôt
→ raide,
celle-là !


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2018)

Au rade la tirade raide est
--> Traditionnelle


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2018)

et souvent
→ caricaturale


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2018)

Emphatique : « aucun vent ne peut, nez magistral,
T'enrhumer tout entier, excepté le mistral ! »


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2018)

Espérons qu'un forumeur magistral pourra exhiber un
--> Hippocampéléphantocamélos


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

possible qu'il y en ait un dans une bédé genre
→ De-cape-et-de-crocs


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2018)

Noce feras-tu,
→ Nosferatu ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

en aparté, franchement ce qui me gêne chez Unepause c'est son extrême droite où jamais n'apparaîssent Pierre Vassiliu ou Lynda Lemay, autant installer Diana Krall à vie, je revendique par exemple Je Dis Pas Non ou La Visite, Chéri tu 
→ ronfles (comme jura39)
bref.


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2018)

_le chéri en question a certainement abusé du calvados lors de leur week-end amoureux à_
→ Honfleur


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

hum! hum!


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

envoie du lourd


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

chuis prêt


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

ce n'est que rodomontade.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2018)

(je reprends à Honfleur) - un envoi de
--> Fleurs façon : j't'entarte


----------



## pouppinou (28 Juin 2018)

_au détour d'une de ces_ ⇾ ruelles _propices à la manoeuvre_


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2018)

ce ne sont souvent que
→ leurres


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2018)

Non, à Honfleur ouvrez toutes grandes vos
--> Prunelles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Juin 2018)

Que les _tourments_ sont longs, que les *➝ bonheurs* sont courts !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2018)

Je sais l'art d'évoquer les minutes heureuses,
Et revis mon passé blotti dans tes genoux.
Car à quoi bon chercher tes beautés langoureuses
Ailleurs qu'en ton cher corps et qu'en ton coeur si doux ?
Je sais l'art d'évoquer les minutes heureuses !


----------



## Berthold (29 Juin 2018)

puisqu’on parle de bonheur…

C’est la grande pitié de la → langue française,
C’est son talon d’Achille et c'est son déshonneur
De n’offrir que des mots entachés de bassesse
À cet incomparable instrument de bonheur.


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2018)

Depuis longtemps ma voix plaintive
Sera couverte par les flots,
Et, comme l’algue fugitive,
Sur quelque sable de la rive
La vague aura roulé mes os.  _A. de Lamartine._


----------



## pouppinou (29 Juin 2018)

_Existe t'il un autre vrai bonheur que de celui de se sentir totalement libre ?
Encore faut-il apprendre à comment_ ⇾alpaguer _cette totale liberté pour trouver le bonheur, tel BéBel._


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2018)

pour alpaguer l'algue à la langue gluante, rendez-vous sur la 
--> Plage


----------



## Berthold (29 Juin 2018)

où nous attendrons la sortie de
→ Pélagie
des ondes


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2018)

On aimerait rencontrer Vénus
comme un bel animal dans un
--> Alpage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Juin 2018)

_ Si elle daignait parler, son _*➝ Apologie*_ serait simple._


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2018)

qu'elle préfère la défense de Phryné devant l'
--> Aréopage !


----------



## Berthold (30 Juin 2018)

tant qu’elle ne souffre pas d’
→ aérophagie…


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2018)

si la beauté rote : quelle
--> Incongruité !


----------



## pouppinou (30 Juin 2018)

➠ Congratulation
pour ce moment de poésie hi hi


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2018)

gaîté de
--> Gargote


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2018)

Gaieté de
→ gargouille


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2018)

du genre
--> Dégoulinant


----------



## pouppinou (1 Juillet 2018)

_Qu'elles sont effrayantes ces appendices_
➠ Saillantes


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2018)

Une
--> Ailette
n'est pas un appendice effrayant


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2018)

ni une feuille de
--> Laitue


----------



## pouppinou (2 Juillet 2018)

_Il est vrai que toutes ces peurs ne sont que_
➠ Littérature


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Juillet 2018)

_Il semble qu'il y ait _*➝ Rhétorique *_ partout où les mots prennent le pas sur la pensée ..._


----------



## pouppinou (3 Juillet 2018)

_Et cela risque de durer tant que l'échange de nos pensées ne puisse se faire en_
➠ Bluetooth

_PS: Passer de " Lagaf' " à la " Callas " ... quel choc neurogène !!! _


----------



## Berthold (3 Juillet 2018)

Tant qu’on ne fait pas de
→ boulette…


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2018)

C'est le moment d'aller aux champignons.
On devrait trouver du
--> Bolet


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2018)

_Ou des champignons bien plus dangereux, de ceux qui nous donnent une digestion bien_
—> troublée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Juillet 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Et cela risque de durer tant que l'échange de nos pensées ne puisse se faire en_
> ➠ Bluetooth
> 
> _PS: Passer de " Lagaf' " à la " Callas " ... quel choc neurogène !!! _


 Entre temps... j'ai apprécie du Leonard Cohen...  _"penser à panser ma peine auditive"_ 
Bonne journée à vous tous


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2018)

quelques bonnes lampées à l'
--> Outre en guise de pansement


----------



## pouppinou (3 Juillet 2018)

_pour continuer sa_
➠ Route


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2018)

Pas la peine si on a un bon
--> Moteur


----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2018)

--> Roture


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Juillet 2018)

_ Nul n'est objet que l'on pèse ou que l'on juge, 
Nul besoin d'user de _*➝ Sobriquet*_ ou de quolibet,
Se souvenir qu'un seul mot peut ravir,
Le désir nouveau de vous lire._


----------



## pouppinou (4 Juillet 2018)

_Peur pour votre santé
Car trop de cigarettes fumées
De par un geste bien pensé
Je vous ôterai ce _☛ briquet


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2018)

Briquet à la loupe c'est moi
Profitons, chantons sous la pluie
Et surtout malgré notre émoi
N'oublions de rentrer la truie


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2018)

Truie ! le vent qui porte ton musc
à nos gars met le branle au cœur
car rutilante dans son busc
 la suit Manon d'un air vainqueur


----------



## Berthold (4 Juillet 2018)

J’ai vu le soleil bas, taché d’horreurs mystiques,
→ Illuminant de longs figements violets,
Pareils à des acteurs de drames très antiques
Les flots roulant au loin leurs frissons de volets !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Juillet 2018)

_Que de belles lectures_
*➝ Matinales.*


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2018)

choix facile, elles sont dans les
→ annales
de la littérature


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2018)

Pas si facile car les annales sont souvent
--> Lassantes


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2018)

et fréquemment
--> Salissantes


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2018)

Mais il faut savoir voler de ses propres 
--> Ailes


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2018)

À la condition que ses propres ailes soient propres et pas
--> Salies


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2018)

le propre des ailes est d'être 
--> Saillantes


----------



## pouppinou (7 Juillet 2018)

_et _➳ vaillantes _dans la portance_.


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2018)

les fabriquer demande du sérieux dans le
--> Travail


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2018)

surtout chez le fabricant de 
--> Vitrail quand il image des anges


----------



## Berthold (8 Juillet 2018)

Le travail du vitrailleur n’a rien de
→ trivial


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2018)

Rien à voir avec celui du mitrailleur qui s'occupe de son
--> Rival


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2018)

En avril, ne te découvre pas d'un fil ; En mai fais ce qu'il te plaît.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2018)

Par exemple pourrer un cri
--> Vrillant les tympans


----------



## Berthold (8 Juillet 2018)

C’est
→ navrant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Juillet 2018)

_Signe qu'il faut clore l'_* ⟶ aventure ...*


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2018)

et cultiver son
--> Arpent


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2018)

Son lard pend dans l'âtre,
il tente le 
--> Serpent


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2018)

Il faut
→ penser
que si le serpent pend, il serre aussi.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2018)

le serpent serre-pan évite à la panse de s'
--> Expanser


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Juillet 2018)

_ Un élan _*⟶ Passionné*_
dont le trouble fait le charme._


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Vertige ! voici que frissonne
L’espace comme un grand baiser
Qui, fou de naître pour personne,
Ne peut jaillir ni s’apaiser.


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2018)

Une fraîcheur de crépuscule
Te vient à chaque battement
Dont le coup *⟶* prisonnier recule
L’horizon délicatement.


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2018)

La lune s’attristait. Des séraphins en pleurs
Rêvant, l’archet aux doigts, dans le calme des fleurs
Vaporeuses, tiraient de mourantes violes
De blancs sanglots glissant sur l’azur des corolles.
C’était le jour béni de ton premier baiser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Juillet 2018)

À la fin d'un beau jour, _(et après vous avoir lu)_ l'air du soir est si *⟶ Suave*.


----------



## pouppinou (10 Juillet 2018)

_et les couleurs du ciel sont si belles qu'elles sont dignes des toisons des_
➠ Fauves


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2018)

[bon anniversaire, *Unepause*]
... couchés à la
--> Surface des toiles


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2018)

Surfe as des toits
La vie te fait
--> Surfer


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2018)

fesse
--> Surfaite fait sure fête


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2018)

Une chance que ce jeu ne contienne pas des
--> Sulfites


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2018)

Ainsi, quand des raisins j’ai sucé la clarté,
Pour bannir un regret par ma feinte écarté,
Rieur, j’élève au ciel d’été la grappe vide
Et, soufflant dans ses peaux lumineuses, avide
D’ivresse, jusqu’au soir je regarde au travers.


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2018)

C’est, à l’horizon pas remué d’une ride,
Le visible et serein souffle artificiel
De l’inspiration, qui regagne le ciel.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2018)

Et l'amour, ce doux maroufle,
Est le maître en ma maison, 
Tous les soirs, quand Lisbeth souffle 
Sa chandelle et ma raison.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

Un jardinier est un individu doté d'une sensibilité à fleur de pot 
(Citation de *Marc Escayrol )*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Juillet 2018)

De ces mauvaises années passées,
la mort violente de mon mari, 
combattre la maladie,
dans un espoir vague, à peine *⟶ formulé,* 
tenter _ à nouveau_ de fêter _mon_ jour d’été.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

Emportés par la foule qui nous traîne 
Nous entraîne 
Nous éloigne l'un de l'autre 
Je lutte et je me débats 
Mais le son de ma voix 
S'étouffe dans les rires des autres 
Et je crie de douleur, de fureur et de rage 
Et je pleure...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2018)

apnéiste, retiens ton
--> Souffle !


----------



## pouppinou (13 Juillet 2018)

_et d'un mouvement_ ☛ souple_, laisses toi glisser dans les eaux claires du lagon de la baie d'Oro_.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2018)

Comme une poule d'eau ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2018)

la poule file souple dans la foule pour fuir les mains du 
--> Peloteur


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2018)

Le pelotage n'est pas toléré ici


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juillet 2018)

pour 
→ trôler,
je me souviens de pelotages en retournements de meules de comté dans certaines caves...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Juillet 2018)

Le soleil tombe avec les degrés, depuis ce matin je marche, mais là mes pieds sont las,
Il faudrait que je pense à me poser, que je me trouve un porche ou un coin tranquille, bien abrité,
À l’écart des regards, la *⟶ Tolérance* est souvent mal imitée, parfois j’aimerais être invisible
tout comme ces fantômes, ne pas voir ces yeux, qui ne me regardent pas comme on regarde un homme.
_"Bonjour madame, n’ayez pas peur, non, j'suis pas dangereux j'vous tiens la porte c’est tout, c’est pas à votre sac que j’en veux."_ _
Extrait : "Habitude" IAM._


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

jamais pingre en tolérance : la
--> Taulière du lupanar


----------



## boninmi (14 Juillet 2018)

--> Truelle


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2018)

Pas besoin de truelle pour faire son terrier ni pour nager.
Ses puissantes pattes suffisent à la
--> Loutre


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

cette loutre découvre une aguichante
--> Rotule


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Juillet 2018)

Aujourd'hui plus qu'* 
⟶ Autrefois* ...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2018)

Un cygne d’*autrefois* se souvient que c’est lui
Magnifique mais qui sans espoir se délivre
Pour n’avoir pas chanté la région où vivre
Quand du stérile hiver a resplendi l’ennui.


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2018)

Il faut garder une poire pour la soif


----------



## pouppinou (15 Juillet 2018)

_Williams est alors notre seul espoir dans cette_
➠ Histoire


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2018)

_j'ai tout à coup une envie de vin blanc et d'_
→ huitres


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2018)

Poire --> Histoire c'est un QQ
Et pour le vin blanc on va pas attendre des
--> Heures


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juillet 2018)

da capo ne fait pas son job, et c'est un
→ reuphémisme
que de ne pas le redire


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2018)

le
--> Purisme est sauf


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

--> Super


----------



## pouppinou (16 Juillet 2018)

_D'une redondance d'Espoir j'ai voulu changer l'Histoire qui m'a fait faire QQ dont le temps passé ne m'a pas permis de le corriger ou de le_
➠ Supprimer


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

ah ! la page
--> Imprimée : elle se s'envole pas mais se tourne


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2018)

_pas trop vite, sinon l'encre pas sèche laissera une _
→ empreinte


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2018)

... en s'appliquant à l'effacer on sera
--> Éreinté


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2018)

_Surement, mais pas autant que si on avait fait l'ascension d'un col hors catégorie en_
→ trottinette


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2018)

Cinq *t* en trottinette c'est beaucoup pour un
--> Terrien


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

avec des échasses > on se contente de *s* en
--> Trinité


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2018)

pas de quoi faire péter un petit coup de
--> Trinitrotoluène


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2018)

on préfèrera boire un petit coup d'une potion moins
--> Roborative


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2018)

Ben, c'est quoi c't'affaire ? On dirait qu'on aurait décidé sans m'en avertir de faire sur ce fil comme un
→ moratoire


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

l'été venu, les
--> Orteils dessinent des poèmes sur le sable


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2018)

sur le sable, des grains mais aucune
--> Ortie


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2018)

_des orties sur la plage !!
je n'ose imaginer les plaintes et les cris des_
→ hoteliers


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

le vacancier ne devrait jamais sortir sans
--> Souliers


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2018)

Voila une affaire qui
--> Roule


----------



## pouppinou (19 Juillet 2018)

_Pas qui roule puisque pied il y a mais qui marche avec des_
➠ Rotules


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Juillet 2018)

* ⟶ Auréole *


----------



## boninmi (19 Juillet 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> * ⟶ Auréole *


--> Aréole


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2018)

C'est le moment de faire un petit tour en
--> Aéroplane


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2018)

Et survoler des 
--> éperlans


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

et  les
--> Encorbellements d'une dénudée qui se hâle


----------



## pouppinou (20 Juillet 2018)

_A qui penses tu sans la nommer ?
A cette ravissante et énigmatique Romy_
➻ Schneider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Juillet 2018)

Romy Schneider: Une beauté  *⟶ discrète*, longue et nourrie de violentes tristesses.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2018)

Elle etait 
--> Désirable


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2018)

Comment pourrait-on trouver Sissi
--> Risible


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2018)

si s'irise y bleu, c'est que le gnon était
--> Terrible


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2018)

Sissi a besoin d'un gnon et d'un ognon pour se
--> Biler


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2018)

la princesse "petit pois" peut aller se
--> Rhabiller


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Juillet 2018)

_ L'Impératrice avait donc une
_* ⟶ Rivale*_ au costume burlesque?_


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2018)

_Oui et plus d'une ! Qui peut oublier_
→ Catherine Deneuve
_en princesse cachée sous une peau d'âne _


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juillet 2018)

pas le Roi bleu alias
→ Jean Marais


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2018)

était-ce un bon
--> Samaritain ?


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2018)

_question à laquelle je réponds avec une nouvelle question : qui sont nos_
→ prochains ?


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2018)

certains y voient une partie des futurs
--> Anciens


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2018)

pas encore
--> Rancis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Juillet 2018)

Ce sont d'authentiques * ⟶ Princes *


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2018)

ils sont toujours bien
--> Nippés


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2018)

au point d'en oublier leurs
--> Peines


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2018)

car régner, c'est être assis sous une épée de Damoclès sur un coussin d'
--> Épines


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2018)

Les pauvres, le cul rougi par les piqûres : c’est pas agréable.
Cela doit provoquer quelques cris 
—> inopinés


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2018)

Pour éviter ces désagréments il faudrait une bonne
--> Pione


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2018)

Gaffe ! elle confisque les
--> Opinels


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2018)

_Ainsi que les _
→ iPhones


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2018)

elle ne tolère que les
--> Aphones


----------



## Ch@ton (23 Juillet 2018)

-> nymphes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Juillet 2018)

⟶ *Mythes*


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2018)

Ils sont en fleurs tous les beaux
--> Thyms


----------



## da capo (24 Juillet 2018)

_Disposer les ris de veau _

—> (thymus)

_et les aromates (thym, laurier et ail écrasé) dans une casserole. Les recouvrir ensuite de lait et porter à ébullition, puis cuire à frémissements pendant 6 min._


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

Consommer du thymus favorise les émissions d'
--> Enthymèmes


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2018)

et sur la route, déroute l'
--> Éthylotest


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

c'est ce qui permet de mesurer l'efficacité du
--> Style oratoire


----------



## pouppinou (24 Juillet 2018)

_Sans pour autant en raconter l'histoire sur de grandioses_ ➛ Polyptyques


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2018)

Nan mais je rêve !? Vous faites des phrases maint'nant ?! Vous ne seriez-pas en train de me refaire le coup du grand Lebowski, sur le comptoir, qui détourne allègrement un sujet pour son usage personnel ?! Ça ne va pas bien chez vous où quoi ?! Pouppinou !? Viens là que je prenne ton *pouls* !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2018)

les
--> Poulpes  y nouent le preneur de pouls (peuh !)


----------



## Berthold (25 Juillet 2018)

Bande de
→ poules
mouillées !


----------



## boninmi (25 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan mais je rêve !? Vous faites des phrases maint'nant ?! Vous ne seriez-pas en train de me refaire le coup du grand Lebowski, sur le comptoir, qui détourne allègrement un sujet pour son usage personnel ?! Ça ne va pas bien chez vous où quoi ?! Pouppinou !? Viens là que je prenne ton *pouls* !


Ouf, j'avais peur que tu dises que ce sujet n'était fait que pour faire grimper les compteurs et provoquer un effet de *loupe*


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2018)

eh bien ! c'est
--> Loupé


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2018)

_En effet : on parle d'effet de loupe lorsque les réponses dans un fil passent du simple à l'_
→ octuple


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan mais je rêve !?



cher modo aCLR, je te trouve sacrément 
→ culotté
de vouloir prendre la place de notre *dominatrice* u.. p...e si chair à notre cœur!

_un simple mot avec les cinq lettres adéquates est attendu à ta prochaine manifestation, caramba de ventre bleu! as pas pur! jarnicoton! _


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2018)

_


litobar71 a dit:



			de vouloir prendre la place de notre *dominatrice* u.. p...e si chère à notre cœur!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

A l'évidence, j'ai du louper quelque chose : je n'imaginais pas que @Unepause avait pour habitude d'agiter la cravache, en tenue de cuir avec poignets_
→ cloutés


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2018)

certaines
→ molestations
requièrent une conversation privée me semble-t-il!

_elle est capable, à mon sens, de se déguiser à convenance, couquinasse!_


----------



## boninmi (25 Juillet 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> certaines
> → molestations
> requièrent une conversation privée me semble-t-il!
> 
> _elle est capable, à mon sens, de se déguiser à convenance, couquinasse!_


C'est dans la variété de ses avatars qu'elle est la plus à l'aise dans ses *prestations*


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2018)

la
--> Prochaine fois elle enlève... ses bas


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2018)

_Ou alors, se déguise en_
→ corsaire


----------



## pouppinou (25 Juillet 2018)

_Elle est pour moi celle qui met une pièce dans le jukebox et se transforme en_
➠ disquaire _le temps d' @Unepause musicale

@aCLR qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fait ?! _


----------



## Berthold (25 Juillet 2018)

On se croirait dans
→ _quais_
_des brumes_.


----------



## Ch@ton (25 Juillet 2018)

-> asiatique


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2018)

Asiatique ou pas, aCLR semble du genre
--> Taquin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Juillet 2018)

_
"[…] vous êtes belle, Madame, d'une de ces beautés puissantes qui égarent l'imagination; 
vous portez en vous un de ces attraits inexplicables qui font que les hommes se couchent 
à vos pieds comme des esclaves;  vous êtes une de ces femmes pour qui il me semble qu'on 
doit pouvoir perdre sa vie, plus encore son honneur et sa _ *⟶ réputation.*"
_F. Soulié, Les Mémoires du diable._


----------



## Ch@ton (26 Juillet 2018)

épuration


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2018)

les
--> Parties se renforcent en s'épurant


----------



## Berthold (26 Juillet 2018)

C’est
→ pratique


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2018)

de quoi fonder un nouveau
--> Parti


----------



## pouppinou (26 Juillet 2018)

_où la démocratie serait réellement_
➠ participative ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2018)

au programme : une
--> Suractivité générale


----------



## Berthold (26 Juillet 2018)

le pire des
→ scenari


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2018)

pour les
--> Cénobites tranquilles


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juillet 2018)

qui en restent
→ benoits,
cela va sans dire.


----------



## Ch@ton (26 Juillet 2018)

-> bénitiers


----------



## Berthold (26 Juillet 2018)

j’en connais des grenouillles qui débitent des
→ bêtises


----------



## Ch@ton (26 Juillet 2018)

-> Tisanes


----------



## da capo (26 Juillet 2018)

_de la tisane ? C'est plutôt un temps à boire de l'_
→ anisette !


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juillet 2018)

_A boire évidemment avec_
➠ Modération


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

laissons-la aux modérateurs et réservons-nous l'
--> Outrepassement


----------



## Ch@ton (27 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> --> Outrepassement


arrive surtout en cas d'

-> étroitesse


----------



## Berthold (27 Juillet 2018)

en cas d’éducation véritablement trop
→ stricte


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2018)

Ce n'est pas une raison pour faire un vilain
--> Rictus


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

dit le risus
--> Sardonicus


----------



## Ch@ton (27 Juillet 2018)

En cas de besoin, il faut savoir prendre des mesures
--> draconiennes


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2018)

_et arrêter de raconter des_
→ conneries


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Juillet 2018)

_[Parenthèse]_ Je reviendrai, non pas gaie, mais * ⟶ Sereine *... Prenez soin de vous


----------



## Berthold (27 Juillet 2018)

Ainsi parla la
⟶ *sirène*
de MacGe


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juillet 2018)

_Si la sirène fait @Unepause, je vais alors de ce pas faire de ma playlist @Unepause une_
➠ Réinitialisation.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

si le sujet qui pause pause sa pause, cette double
--> Négation ramène à la pose


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2018)

avec la pause pose-culotte le sujet devient
--> Gratiné


----------



## Ch@ton (27 Juillet 2018)

Je vous offre une
--> tartine
pour @Unepause


----------



## pouppinou (28 Juillet 2018)

_Je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça doit être mon côté cabot, mais quand je vois un Chaaat j'ai envie de lui donner un coup de_
➠ Martinet


----------



## Ch@ton (28 Juillet 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça doit être mon côté cabot, mais quand je vois un Chaaat j'ai envie de lui donner un coup de_
> ➠ Martinet


Et quand moi, je vois un joli petit chien, j'ai envie de lui
--> ratisser
son poil.


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2018)

Quand je rencontre un petit voyou, je l'emmène chez le
--> Pâtissier


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2018)

_et tu lui offres un_
→ Paris Brest ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

ça lui évite de faire le
--> Brise-glace


----------



## Berthold (28 Juillet 2018)

De toutes façons, vue la chaleur, la glace est bien
→ fragile


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

se hâter de sucer celle à la
--> Framboise


----------



## Berthold (28 Juillet 2018)

mais ne pas baisser celle à la
→ Françoise
elle le prendrait mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Juillet 2018)

_ [Confession]
_  Sachez chers * ⟶ Camarades *, ô combien il m'est pénible de devoir vous quitter.


----------



## Ch@ton (28 Juillet 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> _ [Confession]_
> Sachez chers * ⟶ Camarades *, ô combien il m'est pénible de devoir vous quitter.


Est-ce vraiment si

--> dramatique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Juillet 2018)

Peut-être … 
Car c'est au moment ou un coin du * ⟶ Rideau* commence à se lever, que l'on est le plus sensible.


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2018)

si on découvre une scène
--> Aride


----------



## Ch@ton (28 Juillet 2018)

Parfois il peut être nécessaire de

--> drainer

les larmes


----------



## Berthold (28 Juillet 2018)

ne pas hésiter à se faire
→ aider


----------



## Ch@ton (29 Juillet 2018)

C'est un beau

--> plaidoyer

pour une société plus humaine


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2018)

_Un grand calme m’écoute, où j’écoute l’espoir._
_La voix des sources change et me parle du soir ;_
_J’entends l’herbe d’argent grandir dans l’ombre sainte,_
_Et la lune perfide élève son miroir_
_Jusque dans les secrets de la fontaine éteinte._


----------



## Berthold (29 Juillet 2018)

_Le châtiment → déprime la moralité
car il donne au crime une compensation finie.
_


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2018)

Tout homme peut avoir dans sa destinée une fin du monde pour lui seul. Cela s'appelle le désespoir. L'âme est pleine d'étoiles tombantes. _Paul Valéry._


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2018)

_Vague à l’âme… Patron, remettez-moi une petite_
—> poire


----------



## pouppinou (29 Juillet 2018)

_Encore faut-il avoir une âme, mais cela n'est peut-être pas la_
➠ Priorité


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2018)

quand on avise les avantages
--> Proéminents de Madelon


----------



## Ch@ton (29 Juillet 2018)

Difficile de s'en sortir avec un Mac sans connaître toute la

--> nomenclature

compliquée


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

étudier l'
--> Entomologie des Mac...ro-coléoptères : ça aide


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2018)

Les coléoptères ?
L'école et hop t'es remise dans le coup pour la
--> Domination du Mac


----------



## subsole (30 Juillet 2018)

Juste pour vous conter ma petite aventure du jour.

Je suis un bon client Macway depuis des années.

J'ai acheté sur Macway un Novodio Wireless R1200 le 20/04/2017.

Celui-ci tombe en panne hier, grésillement et plus de Wifi.

Je téléphone chez Macway et demande la garantie pour la seconde année, négatif, le SAV ne veut rien savoir impossible de parler à une autre personne ....

Franchement un produit qui tient juste une peut plus d'une année, (je ne pensais pas acheter du jetable), pour moi c'est un défaut de conception du truc.

Pour 49€ HT, je ne tombe pas de haut, une sorte de donation, mais Macway tombe de son piédestal et y perdra plus que moi.

Dommage j'étais un bon client ( ma dernière commande aura été 2 boitiers UASP + 2 SSD Crucial en 1To le tout pour plus cher qu'ailleurs, mais jusque là, jamais leur sérieux) et je n'ai plus de doutes sur Macway et sa façon de traiter ses clients.

Un homme averti en vaut deux, à bonne entendeur salut.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

la belle-mère de *subsole* ne manquera pas de lui fournir la 
--> Commisération nécessaire


----------



## Berthold (30 Juillet 2018)

avec ce petit sourire à la
→ commissure
des lèvres


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2018)

et pour se désaltérer, un
--> Ruisseau de blanc


----------



## Berthold (30 Juillet 2018)

Avec un fond de sirop de
→ sureau


----------



## Ch@ton (30 Juillet 2018)

Je crois bien que je fais partie des miraculés et

miraculées

de la renomination de compte : J'avais créé un 2e compte en espérant à l'origine en faire un compte enfant 4+ pour être au quotidien à l'abri d'achats involontaires. Voyant que le contrôle parental était incompatible avec l'administration, j'ai gardé ce 2e compte en administrateur et l'ai testé à changer le nom du premier.
Comme je n'arrivais pas à faire un seul geste sur ce Mac sans m'orienter sur les rubriques d'aide, à force de lire comment créer/modifier un autre compte en tant qu'administrateur, j'en suis instinctivement arrivée à la conclusion que, pour renommer son compte, il fallait être soi-même un "autre".


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2018)

Miracle !
Il arrive humainement parlant
que des paires n'en soient pas !


----------



## Ch@ton (30 Juillet 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Il arrive humainement parlant
> que des paires n'en soient pas !


Et

sporadiquement

on peut trouver deux souliers gauches dans son armoire à la place d'une paire.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2018)

Cela arrive à paques ou à la trinité


----------



## Ch@ton (30 Juillet 2018)

Et puis, les

sapeurs

pompiers doivent intervenir d'urgence.


----------



## Berthold (31 Juillet 2018)

Mes
sœurs
sont sapeurs sans peur.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2018)

ce sont les mascottes des troupiers attroupés par leurs
--> Croupes


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2018)

attirés par leur sensuel
--> Corps


----------



## Ch@ton (31 Juillet 2018)

loustic a dit:


> attirés par leur sensuel
> --> Corps


Quels --> porcs !


----------



## pouppinou (31 Juillet 2018)

_Que de_
➠ reproches !!!


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2018)

à ces pourceaux du troupeau d'
--> Épicure


----------



## pouppinou (31 Juillet 2018)

_Ce pic est dur à passer... manque un pour faire cinq pour être_
➠ Précis


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2018)

d'épicuriens, eussé-je dû dire pour être précis - ce qui vaut acte de
--> Résipiscence


----------



## Berthold (31 Juillet 2018)

J'aurais plutôt un penchant pour la
concupiscence


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Août 2018)

_ [À c'qui paraît...]_ 
Une ⟶ *utopie*  exprime et donne forme à nos désirs les plus profonds.


----------



## Ch@ton (1 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt un penchant pour la
> concupiscence


Je vous invite à venir manger une glace au bord de la

--> piscine

pardon je n'avais pas vu le message de @Unepause



Unepause a dit:


> _ [À c'qui paraît...]_
> Une ⟶ *utopie* exprime et donne forme à nos désirs les plus profonds.


Avec tout le courrier électronique moderne, le métier de

--> postier

ne sera bientôt plus qu'une utopie.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2018)

la concupiscence de
--> Soupirants a fait reposter *Unepause*


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2018)

_Amoureux_
—> transis ?


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2018)

ou peut-être 
--> Artiste ?


----------



## Ch@ton (1 Août 2018)

loustic a dit:


> ou peut-être
> --> Artiste ?


Peut-être une artiste

sainte ?


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2018)

C'est déjà l'heure de la tisane ?


----------



## Ch@ton (1 Août 2018)

subsole a dit:


> C'est déjà l'heure de la tisane ?


Je crois que c'est encore trop tôt, c'est plutôt l'heure de raconter des

--> niaiseries


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2018)

en buvant une 
--> Anisade bien fraiche


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2018)

à l'ombre de la palissade inspiratrice de
--> Lapalissades


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2018)

entre les planches de laquelle il est nécessaire d'effectuer un
plissement
des yeux, pour mieux voir ce quoi-t-est-ce qu'il se passe-t-il de l'autre côté !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2018)

hé ! mais c'est la voisine qui fait des
--> Assouplissements en tenue d'Ève


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2018)

elle assure, pour une
octogénaire !


----------



## Ch@ton (1 Août 2018)

Est-ce bien nécessaire de toujours

--> ressasser

la même chose ?

Pardon, je n'ai pas vu le message de @Berthold



Berthold a dit:


> elle assure, pour une octogénaire !


Elle figure sur mon arbre

--> généalogique
...


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2018)

_Dans le mien, je peux y retrouver tous mes_
—> aïeuls
_Jusqu’au XIVe siècle_


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

ah ! les généalogies
--> Adamiques... tous des neuneus par effet de consanguinité


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2018)

on y rencontre n'importe quel
--> Quidam


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

même
--> Quasimodo


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2018)

Tout quidam est un modo qui s'ignore
autant dire un quasi-modo.
Dominateur qui joue aux
--> Dominos


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

en faisant porter le chapeau 
aux forcenés d'un geste de
--> Modistes


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2018)

Faites porter le chapeau aux
nudistes
c’est bien plus rigolo


----------



## Ch@ton (2 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> Faites porter le chapeau aux
> nudistes
> c’est bien plus rigolo


Attention, s'ils attrapent une crève, ils risquent de perdre leur chapeau en

--> toussant


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

c'est le risque pour des séminaristes sans
--> Soutanes


----------



## Ch@ton (2 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> c'est le risque pour des séminaristes sans
> --> Soutanes


Il existe des gens qui accompliraient n'importe quelle

--> prouesse

pour se profiler devant leurs camarades.


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2018)

Par exemple se transformer en véritable et inanimée figure de
--> Proue


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

facile pour cette Sirène précédée d'époustouflantes
--> Protubérances


----------



## pouppinou (2 Août 2018)

_Tu parles de ses mamelles_
➠ Nourricières ?


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2018)

qui pour certains hommes sont de véritables
souricières


----------



## Ch@ton (3 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> qui pour certains hommes sont de véritables
> souricières


Comme un

--> sucrier

rempli de sel


----------



## Berthold (3 Août 2018)

Il faut adresser un
courrier
salé au maître d’hôtel


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2018)

pour éviter les surprises, ne soulevons pas de
--> Couvercles


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2018)

_Ni ne décelons aucun_
—> Opercule


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2018)

Pendant ce temps on peut fumer une
--> Clope


----------



## subsole (3 Août 2018)

cyclope par jour, pas plus


----------



## pouppinou (3 Août 2018)

_Même avec six cela ne t'évitera pas un cancer et tout son_
➠ Protocole


----------



## Berthold (3 Août 2018)

Fumeurs, non fumeurs, oiseaux, vers de terre,
cloportes,
on finira tous pareils…


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2018)

_C’est pas cool de _
—> Colporter
_des infos si tristes_


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2018)

Et si on jouait à la
--> Pelote ?


----------



## Berthold (3 Août 2018)

Je suis un peu trop
potelé
pour ce sport vif


----------



## Ch@ton (3 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> Je suis un peu trop
> potelé
> pour ce sport vif


Téléphone

à ta diététicienne pour arranger ça


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2018)

elle est plate comme une
--> Planche à repasser


----------



## Ch@ton (3 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> elle est plate comme une
> --> Planche à repasser


Pas de

chance !


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2018)

Profitons-en pour
--> Chanter


----------



## Ch@ton (3 Août 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Profitons-en pour
> --> Chanter


…en évitant de faire un bruit
retentissant


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2018)

de chantres aux voix de
--> Stentor


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2018)

_Pas si fort ! Je me contenterai ce matin d’écouter les matinales sur mon_
—> transistor


----------



## Ch@ton (4 Août 2018)

da capo a dit:


> _Pas si fort ! Je me contenterai ce matin d’écouter les matinales sur mon_
> —> transistor


Qui sont ces

ténors

qui chantent tout faux ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2018)

avec ces visages de
tendrons


----------



## subsole (4 Août 2018)

étrons capable d'en faire autant ?


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2018)

Enfer au temps pour moi !
Bombez le
--> Torse


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2018)

_Bomber le torse_
vaut mieux que
_tomber le bronze_,
mais ceci ne se range pas dans les vraies
contrepèteries


----------



## Ch@ton (5 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> _Bomber le torse_
> vaut mieux que
> _tomber le bronze_,
> mais ceci ne se range pas dans les vraies
> contrepèteries


Effectivement, cela ne provoque pas de

-> rires


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2018)

tels des 
--> Sansonnets


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2018)

Sans sonnet, la
chansonnette
est triste…


----------



## Ch@ton (5 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> Sans sonnet, la
> chansonnette
> est triste…


Pas plus gaie qu'un coup de

--> tonnerre


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2018)

ni qu'un Q4 (que 4 lettres différentes) : quel tonnerre 
--> Tronçonné !


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2018)

Dimanche, hop Charlemagne une bouteille de
--> Corton


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2018)

sauf que Margoton a encore égaré le
--> Tire-bouchon


----------



## da capo (5 Août 2018)

_Qu’importe : on a des feuilles et du_
—> chichon


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2018)

Sacré Charlemagne !
Qu'a-t-il favorisé en plus du Corton ?
L'école et peut-être le cache-
--> Nichon


----------



## pouppinou (5 Août 2018)

{ Excusez cette interlude mais je vois beaucoup de mots qui n'ont pas 5 lettres différentes par rapport au mot précédent ?
La règle permet de reprendre plusieurs fois la même lettre pour arriver à cinq ? }
_En attendant je vais aller prendre la fraicheur de ses vieilles demeures en pierre que l'on appelle château du côté de_
➠ Chinon


----------



## Ch@ton (5 Août 2018)

Oups, moi je croyais qu'il fallait que chaque mot reprenne (au moins) 5 lettres du mot précédent, qu'il ait donc 5 lettres en commun. J'ai déjà vu des "e" se transformer en "é" et inversément.
Pour moi, il y a en plus parfois des mots que je ne comprends pas.

Est-ce qu'on trouve des

--> chanoines

à Chinon ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2018)

Des chamoises
--> Noires ?


----------



## pouppinou (5 Août 2018)

*[Interlude règle]* Par exemple : chansonnette -> tonnerre, il n'y a que 4 lettres véritablement différentes reprises, même si dans chansonnette il y a 3 n, 2 e.

_On en voit quelques-unes se promener à l'ombre des_
➠ Libocèdres


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2018)

Libocèdres ? je ne connais pas ce mot , je suis encore

--> Ecolier


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> *[Interlude règle]* Par exemple : chansonnette -> tonnerre, il n'y a que 4 lettres véritablement différentes reprises, même si dans chansonnette il y a 3 n, 2 e.


Comme 5e et 6e lettres communes j'ai choisi le "o" et le "t".



Jura39 a dit:


> Libocèdres ? je ne connais pas ce mot , je suis encore
> 
> --> Ecolier


Et moi je suis

-> collaboratrice

dans ton école


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2018)

à l'école buissonnière, il n'y a que des
--> Récréations


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2018)

Récrés autrefois un moment de détente sans 
--> Encrier


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2018)

l'encrier ressemble a un rince oeil


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2018)

surtout si son disque de porcelaine blanche sert d'
--> Écrin à une décalcomanie de pin-up


----------



## da capo (6 Août 2018)

_Au travail, je n'ai jamais osé afficher les pin-up dans leur version_
→ calendrier


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

da capo a dit:


> _Au travail, je n'ai jamais osé afficher les pin-up dans leur version_
> → calendrier


C'est plutôt une activité

-> clandestine


----------



## Berthold (6 Août 2018)

da capo a ainsi certainement évité quelque
esclandre


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> da capo a ainsi certainement évité quelque
> esclandre


Sinon il faudra envisager des mesures

-> draconiennes


----------



## Berthold (6 Août 2018)

pas trop
raides
quand même…


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> pas trop
> raides
> quand même…


Effectivement, les pentes raides ne sont rien pour les gens

-> sédentaires


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2018)

Un sédentaire est-il toujours un
--> Radin ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2018)

ou un
--> Cradingue ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Août 2018)

en tout cas un
gardien
de sa pantouflardise


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> en tout cas un
> gardien
> de sa pantouflardise


… qui n' pas envie de monter les

-> gradins


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2018)

de peur de se payer un
--> Gadin


----------



## da capo (6 Août 2018)

_Comme un pauvre_
—> nigaud


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

da capo a dit:


> _Comme un pauvre_
> —> nigaud


Qu'est-ce qui est pire, être un nigaud ou être trop

-> gourmand ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2018)

trop de cobras et grasse est la
--> Mangouste !


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2018)

surtout si les cobras sortent eux-mêmes d’une séance de
dégustation


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2018)

dégustation de belles proies avec beaucoup d'
--> Oignons


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2018)

et quelques
--> Grillons


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2018)

Au grill, de gras et gris grillons agrémentent le repas de ces ogres de
gorilles
goulus.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2018)

invitée d'honneur du festin, la
--> Primatologue Dian Fossey


----------



## Ch@ton (7 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> invitée d'honneur du festin, la
> --> Primatologue Dian Fossey


Et de ce festin, on essaie ne pas perdre un seul

-> gramme


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2018)

Sans rester à la
marge
dudit festin


----------



## subsole (8 Août 2018)

Attention à la charge du dos argenté qui ne veut pas laisser sa place !


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2018)

Gorille aussi dangereux qu'un
--> Chancre mou


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2018)

piquez-lui sa banane : il devient
--> Grincheux


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2018)

_On les dit même plutôt_ 
—> exigeantes
_ces bestioles_


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2018)

C’est
gênant


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2018)

Alors il n'y a plus qu'à prendre la
--> Tangente


----------



## Ch@ton (8 Août 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Alors il n'y a plus qu'à prendre la
> --> Tangente


... de préférence de façon

-> élégante


----------



## pouppinou (9 Août 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Attention à la charge du dos argenté qui ne veut pas laisser sa place !


De "Marge" à "Charge" en manque un.

_C'est_ ☞ littéralement _une faute !_


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2018)

... qui suscite un
--> Râlement scandalisé


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2018)

_Car ce jeu est pourtant_
—> élémentaire


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2018)

Mon cher Watson, du crime je trouverai la
--> Trame


----------



## Berthold (9 Août 2018)

Tant mieux, les crimes irrésolus ont tendance à me
traumatiser


----------



## Berthold (9 Août 2018)

Oups, doublon. Je ne comprends pas comment c’est arrivé, je n'ai cliqué qu’une fois sur Poster votre réponse… ma connexion a du être
martyrisée
par les orages de la nuit


----------



## pouppinou (9 Août 2018)

_Tel _St. Barthélemy


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2018)

Tel est mis qui croyait mettre
... la 
--> Mythe au logis


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2018)

la mytho, l'eau giboulant, se pâme devant l'
--> Hydromètre


----------



## Ch@ton (9 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> la mytho, l'eau giboulant, se pâme devant l'
> --> Hydromètre


Chez nous dans le quartier, ils vont ces jours faire du bruit la nuit pour la recherche en

-> géothermie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Août 2018)

⟶ Émanations volcaniques


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2018)

elle est réveillée d'une pause, la passante qui pâtit de l'éruption des
--> Passions


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2018)

Je regarde cette passante et je lui joue son air préféré au
--> Piano


----------



## pouppinou (10 Août 2018)

_Est-ce une sonate, un nocturne, un adagio ? Qu'elle est cette_
➠ Partition ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Août 2018)

trop tard pour le savoir car elle s'est envolée tel un
→ papillon


----------



## Berthold (10 Août 2018)

Un flambé ? Un sphinx ? Une tortue ? Un
appolon ?


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2018)

un apollon qui pourrait perdre son
--> Pantalon


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2018)

Cette passante porte souvent un pantalon avec des
--> Talons Aiguilles


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2018)

pour aller  danser le tango de
--> Salon


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2018)

danser au fond des
--> Vallons


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2018)

au son des sanglots longs des
--> Violons...


----------



## pouppinou (11 Août 2018)

_Comme autrefois à Londres, mais cette fois-ci sans le Blitz et le feu de l'enfer des_
➠ Avions


----------



## Ch@ton (11 Août 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Comme autrefois à Londres, mais cette fois-ci sans le Blitz et le feu de l'enfer des_
> ➠ Avions


C'est ce que j'appelle une

-> innovation


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2018)

L'innovation n'est parfois que
--> Vanité


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2018)

d'être pleine de vent lui permet d'être
--> Vantée


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2018)

comme les fleurs de
→ navet
fourrager.


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2018)

cette
vantarde
qui pavane sa jaunisse aux quatre vents


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2018)

Comme toute vantarde, elle doit
--> Entraver que dalle


----------



## Ch@ton (11 Août 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Comme toute vantarde, elle doit
> --> Entraver que dalle


Et il y en a, des dalles par

terre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Août 2018)

Si vives et si gracieuses dans leurs
* ⟶ naïvetés.*


----------



## pouppinou (12 Août 2018)

_Je vois qu' @Unepause ne laisse plus trace d'activité de lecture ou de musique. Est-ce là la représentation d'une quelconque_
➠ Vanité ?


----------



## Ch@ton (12 Août 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Je vois qu' @Unepause ne laisse plus trace d'activité de lecture ou de musique. Est-ce là la représentation d'une quelconque_
> ➠ Vanité ?


Une baisse de l'activité pourrait être le signe d'un manque de

→ vitalité


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2018)

elle affiche sans doute
volontairement
une marque de sobriété


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2018)

La sobriété n'empêche nullement d'
avoir soif.

#16819 Entraver --> Terre un QT (Que Trois)
Cinq lettres différentes dans le jeu des ...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2018)

ni la droiture d'âme de marcher de
--> Traviole


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2018)

ni le droit respect d’une stricte diététique d’apprécier des
raviolis


----------



## da capo (12 Août 2018)

_Pour finir le repas, ne négligeons pas un bon_
—> livarot


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2018)

... avant de reprendre le
--> Travail


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2018)

de recherche au labo sur l'
→ alastrim


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2018)

dur de s'en
--> Trimballer les cratères sur le cigare


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2018)

passent inaperçus pour quiconque a connu une mauvaise
varicelle


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2018)

La varicelle ose s'attaquer même à la
--> Racaille


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

ah ! si un faciès pustuleux pouvait
--> Claironner les turpitudes de l'âme : on serait fixés


----------



## litobar71 (14 Août 2018)

toutefois il est conseillé d'utiliser une
→ lancette
comme au 14ème siècle pour _crever_ ces abcès.


----------



## pouppinou (14 Août 2018)

_Quant à parler de boutons autant revenir à notre belle saison d'été et mirer de sublimes boutons de_
➠ Linaigrette


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2018)

On en fait une bonne vinaigrette
pour garder la
--> Ligne


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

'garde-la ma ligne, gars, dit la
--> Maligne


----------



## subsole (14 Août 2018)

l'igname c'est bon pour tout


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2018)

_J’étais loin de l’_
—> imaginer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Août 2018)

*⟶ Aimer*, c'est plus fort tout ...  
_ Ceci n'est pas ma musique du moment _


----------



## litobar71 (15 Août 2018)

à côté l'assassine 
→ marinade
épicée mexicaine en devient douceâtre.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2018)

ou la
--> Mandarine pour accompagner le canard mandarin


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2018)

Le bon jus de mandarine échappe à tout urbain oisif un peu
--> Radin


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2018)

pourtant ce jus est un formidable
drainant


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2018)

et même un débouche
--> Tarin


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2018)

... qui traînerait dans un arrière-
--> Train


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Août 2018)

Sans oublier la petite touche de * ⟶* baratin


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2018)

faut dire qu’il s’en
trimballe
une couche


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2018)

le meilleur baratineur gagne la
--> Timbale


----------



## litobar71 (16 Août 2018)

une conclusion aberrante et
→ antirationnelle
est de constater qu'après plusieurs années de pratique un membre d"élite (Berthold) conjugue encore les verbes  sachant que l'infinitif et participe passé/présent sont recommandés.


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2018)

Con ! Jus gai se déguste
--> Nature

Con ! Jus gai zombie l'aime nature !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2018)

bienvenue ches les Jivaros...
des gus te nattent hure,
--> Explorateur


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> une conclusion aberrante et
> → antirationnelle
> est de constater qu'après plusieurs années de pratique un membre d"élite (Berthold) conjugue encore les verbes  sachant que l'infinitif et participe passé/présent sont recommandés.


J'apprends en te lisant… et vais continuer en
exprimant
mes plus plates excuses


----------



## litobar71 (16 Août 2018)

cela ajoute une infime difficulté
→ pimentant
le jeu de base. 

_mon bla-bla concernait bien évidemment le gain de la fameuse timbale du baratineur!_


----------



## pouppinou (16 Août 2018)

_Faut dire qu'il a de mauvaises_
➠ Manies


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2018)

invétérées depuis maintes
--> Semaines


----------



## Berthold (17 Août 2018)

Ça se guérit, mais il reporte toujours au
lendemain


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2018)

Hollande maintient le cap...
il s'en occupera une prochaine
--> Semaine


----------



## litobar71 (17 Août 2018)

il y a de l'
→ amnésie
partielle dans l'air #16856


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2018)

allez ! une dose de
--> Magnésium pour arranger ça


----------



## pouppinou (17 Août 2018)

_Ou enrichir son alimentation en quelques poissons comme de l'_
➠ Aiglefin


----------



## Berthold (17 Août 2018)

_Ouaip, mais le magnésium est souvent cause de
ballonnements
aux conséquences fort disgracieuses en société_

[EDITH] Arrg, grilled by pouppinou. I must réfléchir and I come bach, Jean-Sébastien.

L'aiglefin permet d'éviter les petites
fringales
[/EDITH]


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2018)

ça suffit à caler un
--> Gringalet


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2018)

Amenez-y un coup de blanc !
Après l'avoir sifflé
 il entendra siffler la
--> Cigale
#16856 hi hi hi


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2018)

Je préfère manger une bonne 
--> Glace


----------



## litobar71 (17 Août 2018)

facile, il suffit de bien
→ caluger
et monsieur est servi.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2018)

Grace a toi , je découvre un mot Suisse


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2018)

La première
--> Garce venue
est capable de renverser la luge


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Août 2018)

Que de⟶  *catégories* d’hommes! 
Choisissez bien, _pauvres_ femmes, le tas n'est pas fameux.

_Messieurs de ce forum, aucunement il ne s'agit de vous!_


----------



## Berthold (18 Août 2018)

Il vous faudra faire un tri
*rigoureux*


----------



## litobar71 (18 Août 2018)

et sélectionner _par exemple_ les plus
→ vigoureux,
jeunes, élégants, subtils, courtois, sans chichi, bons danseurs, fins cuisiniers, mélomanes, cultivés, virils, à poils ou sans poils, sensuels, rusés (mais pas trop), talentueux, fidèles, responsables, amoureux ad vitam æternam, optimistes, sains de corps et d'esprit, bricoleurs (mais pas trop) et ayant l'esprit de famille.


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2018)

... et aussi les forumeurs de macg.
Pour les accueillir tous, 
ce forum est trop
--> Exigu


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2018)

de toutes façons, je suis inexpugnable, alors le manque de place ......


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2018)

_En qualité d'abonné absent, je peux céder mon_
→ fauteuil


----------



## Berthold (18 Août 2018)

Moi, pour rien au monde je ne cèderais mes
*futailles*
de bons vins


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2018)

nous pouvons te fusiller si le vin est bon


----------



## Berthold (18 Août 2018)

Va savoir, je pourrais
*refuser*
et me cloitrer…


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

tous ces vigoureux inexpugnables (à l'étroit dans leurs fauteuils exigus 
ou fusillant les futailles de leurs cloîtres) risquent d'encourir les
--> Foudres de ces demoiselles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Août 2018)

Ou peut-être de quelques ⟶* douceurs*. 
Qui sait...!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2018)

Mon --> coeur
va craquer avec des douceurs


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

encore un qui va en voir de toutes les
--> Couleurs


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2018)

... et avaler des 
--> Couleuvres


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

avant de tourner en
--> Bourrique


----------



## pouppinou (18 Août 2018)

_Tel un zébulon qui_
~> Tournicote


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2018)

Tel un zébulon qui ne cesse de tournicoteR
avant de faire une petite
--> Crotte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Août 2018)

Étrange ⟶ *réaction*!


----------



## litobar71 (18 Août 2018)

loustic a bien souligné _(Tel un zébulon qui ne cesse de tournicoteR)_ qu'il est facile de
→ constater
qu'après plusieurs mois de pratique un membre d"élite (pouppinou) conjugue encore les verbes sachant que l'infinitif et participe passé/présent sont recommandés.

_j'ai failli me faire 'griller' par notre chair Unepause mais mon "constater" passe.._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Août 2018)

Pour le plaisir, ⟶ *histoire* d'écrire quelque chose ... 
Ou peut-on lire les règles de ce jeu?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Août 2018)

très facile de les connaître, l'Ouroboros et le loustic les ont adaptées et me les ont 
→ transmises
à coups de pied aux fesses, pour les lire il suffit de parcourir les 16000 posts aux bons endroits. 

_si demain tu penses qu'il est judicieux d'apporter une modification à ce jeu pour en agrémenter le plaisir et que tout un chacun y trouve son compte alors la règle aura changé sans être réécrite dans la pierre. _


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2018)

déchiffrer ses règles non 
--> Écrites fait partie du jeu


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2018)

C’est un peu
*cryptique*


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2018)

Et heureusement ce jeu (ne) plait (pas) au
--> Crétin


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2018)

Il faut s'en tenir aux règles


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2018)

Encore faut-il les
*connaître*


----------



## litobar71 (19 Août 2018)

en cette agréable saison je dissimule toujours un double des règles dans le ruban de mon
→ canotier
au cas où !


----------



## pouppinou (19 Août 2018)

_5 lettres différentes à reprendre du mot précédent, avec pour les verbes une forme qui se doit être à l'infinitif et bien sûr tout cela dont on peut trouver la référence dans le petit Robert.
De la règle de jeu, en ai-je une bonne _☛ Connaissance ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Août 2018)

faux, je crois que tu as faux en partie, il faudrait demander à
→ macomaniac
qui y joue régulièrement (depuis au moins le 12 janvier 2014) mais triche moins que mézigue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Août 2018)

Ainsi, l'⟶* harmonie * régnera. N'est ce pas?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2018)

mue ni si pâle
--> Municipale


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2018)

On pourrait jouer au fric si vous voulez vous faire
--> Plumer


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2018)

_Tu as la prétention de croire que je vais_
—> paumer ?


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2018)

toujours cette peur de se faire
*plumer*…


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2018)

_Loustic a écrit ce mot juste avant, Tu manques de lumière ? Il faut_
—> allumer !


----------



## pouppinou (20 Août 2018)

_Nota : Ajouter le fait de ne pouvoir répéter le même mot dans la même page à la _☛ Règlementation_ du jeu _


----------



## Berthold (20 Août 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Nota : Ajouter le fait de ne pouvoir répéter le même mot dans la même page à la _☛ Règlementation_ du jeu _


[MODE EXCUSE VASEUSE ON]

Beh oui mais
*précisément*,
là, le message de loustic est sur la page précédente, j’ai pas fait exprèèèèèès 

[MODE EXCUSE VASEUSE OFF]


----------



## litobar71 (20 Août 2018)

un post est éphémère mais son
→ empreinte
parfois durable.


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2018)

On pourrait même l'
--> Imprimer


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2018)

_Ce serait une_
→ première


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2018)

méritant une
--> Prime


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2018)

Il faudrait d'abord avoir son
--> Permis auto-post


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2018)

qui est la 
--> Prémisse de l'impression


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Août 2018)

_Hors sujet : _
Cet été, pour une gourmandise saine optez pour la tarte aux ⟶ *myrtilles *...


----------



## litobar71 (21 Août 2018)

accompagnée de sa délicieuse tisane bio aux feuilles entières de
→ myrte
sauvage.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2018)

l'épithète _sauvage_ instillant à l'infusion un soupçon de
--> Mystère


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2018)

... et boule de gomme dans le
--> Système


----------



## pouppinou (21 Août 2018)

_Pour mettre un chewing-gum dans le système il faut être dans un cas grave d'_
➠ Ethylisme


----------



## boninmi (21 Août 2018)

--> Élitisme


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2018)

aligner les
--> Litres sans dérapage


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2018)

C'est sur la 
--> Liste ?


----------



## litobar71 (21 Août 2018)

oui, de certains
→ délits
pénaux.


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2018)

Est-ce un délit de distiller
un jus de mirabelles
tranquillement chez soi ?


----------



## subsole (22 Août 2018)

Ça dépend, si c'est au litre ou au tonneau...... Hiipppps!


----------



## Berthold (22 Août 2018)

En guise de sang,
(Ô noblesse sans
Pareille !)
Il coule en mon cœur
La chaude liqueur
De la *treille*


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2018)

auprès de ma treille ♪ qu'il fait bon ♪ fait bon ♪ fait bon ♪
un effet de capillarité
--> Terrible !
Alcibiade dans le Banquet de Platon s'allongeait sur un lit de festin juste en dessous de celui de Socrate, dans l'espoir qu'un peu de la sagesse de ce dernier descendrait en lui par capillarité. 
En ce qui concerne Berthold, il lui suffit de s'asseoir sur un banc au pied de sa treille, la tête appuyée contre la branche maîtresse, et le vin s'écoule directement dans ses veines...


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2018)

Ces histoires pourraient donner la
--> Trouille
aux amateurs de lit, de bon vin, d'eau de rose...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

Appelez moi le 
--> tôlier de ce bar


----------



## litobar71 (22 Août 2018)

louche avec sa
→ loterie
clandestine


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2018)

tripot dans l'arrière-salle et filles à
--> Tripoter en salle


----------



## litobar71 (22 Août 2018)

cela me rappelle le temps d'Eliot Ness et de la 
→ prohibition
où régnaient les speakeasies.


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2018)

--> Point d'alcool !!!
Hi ! Hi !
Règne des faux-jetons


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

Arrête ton 
--> Potin


----------



## pouppinou (22 Août 2018)

_Ou sinon on appelle Félix... Félix Potin, pas Félix le Chaaaaat  sinon je le transforme en_
➠ Potiron


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

Oula , je vais faire le 
--> Point


----------



## Berthold (22 Août 2018)

_inutile, c’est un fieffé_
_*poltron*_

[EDITH]Zut, grillé par Jura39.
Je recommence…

N'oublie pas les symboles
*sténographiques*
[/EDITH]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Août 2018)

Oh! Cher_ poltron!_
 Vous éternel ⟶ antipode de l'élégance et du bon sens.


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2018)

Élégance, bon sens, tonique
--> Pitance
(vegane ?)


----------



## pouppinou (23 Août 2018)

_Je saute sur mes fidèles compagnons le coq et l'âne pour clamer haut et fort que la version de *C. Vezzi *d' "*Elle est d'ailleurs*" est une sublime_
➠ Interprétation
_(Extrait du jukebox @Unepause)_


----------



## litobar71 (23 Août 2018)

il est facile pour un toutou qui a le _pavillon_ très fin (ouïr les ultrasons par exemple) de
→ proner
de la belle zique, mais grâce à son odorat hyper développé pourrait-il nous conseiller également de bons petits plats de saison ? merci à lui par avance.


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2018)

en évitant de préférence les
*pepperoni*,
je ne les digère pas


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

Mème après avoir bu une petite 
--> Poire ?


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2018)

Hic ! Y a pu Hic ! qu'à Hic !
--> Poivroter


----------



## litobar71 (23 Août 2018)

_se poivroter_ est
→ notoire
chez le Capitaine !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

Sauf s'il est en 
--> Orient


----------



## litobar71 (23 Août 2018)

faux, je l'ai croisé en Thailande
→ méridionale
où il picolait avec toute la bande !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

C'était la 
--> moindre des choses


----------



## pouppinou (23 Août 2018)

_*Tryphon :* Comment ça des _Moines_ chauves ?!_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

donne-leur des
--> Limonades, dit mon père


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2018)

_car si le Bordeaux est réputé pour chauffer les voix franco-arméniennes, le moine préfère les bulles pour ses_
→ psalmodies


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2018)

Hep ça le maudit n'en veut pour son
--> Palais


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

ourson pas laid lèche du miel à
--> Plaisir


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2018)

les ours de luxe préfèrent le
*lapis lazuli*
au miel, ce qui toutefois ne les nourrit guère


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2018)

La zolie Zulie porte aussi de zolies pierres
et évite tout
--> Lapsus


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

ses susurrements seront
--> Applaudis


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2018)

tout un chacun s'étranglant joyeusement de rire au gré de ses célèbres
→ lapalissades,
mettant de bonne humeur les habitants du quartier.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

tant elles sont
--> Sapides sans être salissantes


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2018)

Plus je viens ici et plus je me dis que ça devient n'importe quoi… Que l'un d'entre vous se creuse le ciboulot pour pondre un topic qui reprendra les règles que vous avez ajoutées au fil des posts ici. Faites ça le plus *rapidement* possible, merci !


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Plus je viens ici et plus je me dis que ça devient n'importe quoi… Que l'un d'entre vous se creuse le ciboulot pour pondre un topic qui reprendra les règles que vous avez ajoutées au fil des posts ici. Faites ça le plus *rapidement* possible, merci !


C'est seulement *maintenant* que tu t'en aperçois ? 
Je ne savais pas que ce fil avait un modérateur.


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2018)

*Non mais* plutôt que brouiller les cartes – à jouer – il vaut mieux repartir d'une base solide… Ce fil, comme la salle de jeu, est évidemment suivi par un modo, un admin et la déesse du divertissement.


----------



## litobar71 (25 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> tant elles sont





macomaniac a dit:


> --> Sapides sans être salissantes



je poursuis donc le jeu avec la réponse #16955 



ce jeu qui atteint un treizain de réponses quotidiennes (en moyenne) depuis son début ne serait donc pas une simple
→ passade


_boninmi, il me semble (ma mémoire proche ou ancienne varie) que aCLR a indiqué (dans un post du *Bar MacG*) fin juin juste avant les vacances qu'il était devenu (+ ou - à l'insu de son plein gré, par gentillesse peut-être ) modérateur du *Le Bar MacG* et/ou de *La Terrasse *quand il a lancé plusieurs 'conversations de vacances' avant le 1er juillet pour nous réveiller un peu, faire de l'animation comme le ferait un GO au club med, etc..

effectivement certaines 'rubriques' affichent leur(s) modérateur(s) et d'autres pas. _


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2018)

La règle inaugurale de ce fil voulait que 5 lettres quelconques du mot précédent soient reprises dans le mot suivant. Ce qui permettait de reprendre dans le mot suivant autant d'occurrences d'une même lettre, dès lors qu'elle se trouvait à l'état de répétition dans le mot précédent.


Exemple : le mot précédent est :

--> *É*mi*e*tt*e*m*e*nt


qui comporte 4 « *e* » (les accents n'étant pas comptés). Selon la règle inaugurale > on peut enchaîner par :

--> D*é*cr*étée*s


qui reprend les 4 occurrences répétées du « *e* » du mot précédent + une 5è lettre qui est le « *t* »

On s'aperçoit vite (dès  lors que l'on joue assidûment à ce jeu d'enchaînement verbal - ce qui est le cas des joueurs de ce fil qui y ont une assiduité se mesurant en années) qu'il y a là une espèce de facilité rapidement ennuyeuse. Un _aggiornamento_ tacite de la règle initiale a vu le jour en cours de partie, consistant dans la nouvelle règle (ou règle éditée) : l'obligation de reprendre 5 lettres différentes entre elles du mot précédent dans le mot suivant.


Exemple : le mot précédent est toujours :

--> *É*mi*e*tt*e*m*e*nt


alors enchaîner par le mot :

--> D*é*cré*t*ées


devient invalide, car seules *2* lettres différentes entre elles se trouvent reprises dans le mot suivant : « *e* » & « *t* », la réitération du « *e* » à 4 exemplaires ne comptant que pour une seule lettre distinctive.

Par contre, enchaîner par le mot :

--> *Émin*en*t
*

respecte la nouvelle règle de la reprise de 5 lettres distinctives.

C'est ce qui s'appelle une « contrainte oulipienne » dans l'emploi du langage --> appliquée à un enchaînement verbal. Au cas où une cabale voudrait à tout prix que soit respectée la seule règle inaugurale permettant la reprise avec répétition des lettres redondantes --> je prendrais l'initiative de créer un nouveau fil dont la règle serait la contrainte à reprendre 5 lettres qui soient distinctes entre elles. Ainsi, les petits joueurs pourraient continuer leurs amusements faciles dans ce fil.

----------

Dans tout jeu vivant des « assertions » se trouvent esquissées à la volée > et reprises de volée par d'autres joueurs. Il s'agit de contraintes implicites, dispensables mais savoureuses dans le temps du jeu.

Ainsi dans ce fil l'« assertion » qu'on ne conjugue pas les verbes mais qu'on en use à l'infinitif ou au participe passé seulement. Ce qui exclut l'emploi facile des personnes (je tu il nous vous ils).

Une assertion beaucoup plus plaisante, dispensable mais jouée tacitement par un certain nombre dans ce fil --> consiste à ne pas faire tomber le mot suivant comme un cheveu sur la soupe, mais à le faire intervenir avec esprit d'à propos.


Exemple : si le mot précédent est toujours :

--> Émiettement


enchaîner abruptement avec le mot (formellement valide) :

--> *Émin*en*t*


équivaut au "cheveu sur le soupe", aucun lien ne conduisant avec esprit d'à propos de l'un à l'autre. Savoureuses au contraire les petites narrations en grisé et dans un corps de police moindre qui intercalent un court récit de liaison d'un mot à l'autre.

Exemple :

si le mot précédent est toujours :

--> Émiettement


un joueur facétieux peut se payer le luxe de cet à propos :

l'émiettement des pieds du trône guette cet
--> Éminent modérateur s'il imaginait que gouverner consiste à intervenir partout au lieu de laisser le peuple gérer de lui-même ses propres...


litobar71 a dit:


> → passade



--> Dépassements


----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2018)

D'aucuns eurent appelé cela de
l’*autonomie*
voire de l'autogestion


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2018)

L'
--> Automne
est arrivé, avec un peu d'avance...
Un jeu de lettres, dans ce forum, peut-il être comparé à un tournois de bridge ou de poker de joueurs professionnels ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)

Le
 --> matou n'aime pas l'Automne


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2018)

ça lui fait pendouiller les
--> Moustaches


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2018)

Après toutes ces émotions
en buvant une bonne bière
elles peuvent tremper dans la
--> Mousse


----------



## litobar71 (25 Août 2018)

et leur propriétaire (des moustaches) aller nonchalamment s'étendre au pied du chêne septuagénaire dont la mœlleuse
→ mousse
lui permettra d'entamer une sieste à la suite de l'éructation bienfaitrice de rigueur.


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2018)

Trop de mousse par ici, ça déborde !
--> Moelleuse mousse qui fait mousser la frimousse du mousse à la mousson...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2018)

cessez ces homophonies 
--> Émollientes ! mugit le major à la moustache en croc


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> l'émiettement des pieds du trône guette


Tu sais *maco*, devenir modo du bar est pour beaucoup de bénévoles la dernière étape avant la sortie. Les modos de ce rade virtuel ont animé les lieux, impulsé des lignes de conduite et encouragé les initiatives avant de disparaître. Je ne suis qu'une pâle copie de ces illustre membres. Et quand on fait une partie de poker fermé, on ne change pas pour du ouvert en cours de jeu. On recommence une partie.
Tu veux pisser de la copie, très bien, mais fais-le ailleurs…


----------



## litobar71 (25 Août 2018)

et hop! avec le soufflé au Grand Marnier de mamie nous dégustons un Sauternes du Château Filhot où le cépage
→ sémillon
domine l'assemblage.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Que l'un d'entre vous se creuse le ciboulot pour pondre un topic qui reprendra les règles que vous avez ajoutées au fil des posts ici. Faites ça le plus *rapidement* possible, merci !





aCLR a dit:


> *maco*...Tu veux pisser de la copie, très bien, mais fais-le ailleurs…




c'est en réponse à la première injonction que j'ai expliqué les règles du jeu qui se joue ici ☞*#16960*☜. Je me fais enjoindre de poster ailleurs en réaction à ma publication. Je trouve ton comportement dans ce fil incompréhensible : d'abord tu exiges des explications, et ensuite tu en rejettes non pas le contenu mais l'existence écrite. Je trouve de surcroît ton expression : "pisser de la copie" spécialement ...

--> Méprisante


----------



## litobar71 (25 Août 2018)

mon dieu!  jésus-marie-joseph!  les fers des
→ pertuisanes
sont chez l'affuteur, une fois bien aiguisés s'ensuivra leur emmanchage, et là les belligérants pourront se saigner à loisir.


----------



## pouppinou (25 Août 2018)

Allons gaiement guerroyer et établir notre royaume même si ce n'est pas en terre
➠ Saintes


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2018)

Il serait difficile de trouver un participant à ce jeu désireux de guerroyer gaiement dans les
--> Sanitaires
Dans les sanitaires coule un mot d'eau...


----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2018)

alors engageons des
*janissaires*


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)

Les 
--> reines de la connerie sont la


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> ton expression : "pisser de la copie"


Je te l'ai piquée cette expression…


macomaniac a dit:


> j'ai expliqué les règles du jeu


Hum, la règle du jeu a été donnée dans le premier message. Que tu te sentes à l’étroit dans cette simple règle et décide de l'amender pour laisser libre court à ta faconde, très bien ! Mais je le redis, tu peux tout aussi bien créer un nouveau sujet pour ça. Inutile de faire dériver le fil existant dans le sens qui te sied maintenant. 


macomaniac a dit:


> Je trouve ton comportement dans ce fil incompréhensible


Que veux-tu, il y a des jours avec et des jours sans…


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> l'existence écrite


Je n'ai pas lu ton message…

Par contre, qu'a fait l'auteur de ce sujet. A-t-il fait évoluer le jeu des 3 lettres dans lequel il s'ennuyait ? Non, il a créé ce sujet pour jouer avec plus de lettres. Je te conseille de faire de même.


----------



## Anthony (25 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les
> --> reines de la connerie sont la



Gamineries.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Gamineries.


Magniez vous alors


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2018)

*Imaginez* que macomaniac ajoute une règle autorisant les approximations de syntaxe pour participer…


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> la règle du jeu a été donnée dans le premier message. Que *tu* *te* sentes à l’étroit dans cette simple règle et décide de l'amender pour laisser libre court à *ta faconde*, très bien ! Mais je le redis, *tu* peux tout aussi bien créer un nouveau sujet pour ça. Inutile de faire dériver le fil existant dans le sens qui *te* sied maintenant.




ce n'est pas parce que c'est moi qui suis intervenu au message ☞*#16960*☜ pour expliquer à quel jeu nous jouions dans ce fil comme il l'était enjoint à la collectivité des participants > que *j*'ai décidé isolément d'une nouvelle règle et que la responsabilité *m*'en incombe séparément. Il s'est agi d'une convention tacite du collectif des participants remontant à plusieurs années déjà. Que de simple porte-parole d'un collectif de joueurs, tu me transformes en responsable singulier : il y a là un abus manifeste d'interprétation que je récuse.

la nouvelle règle (reprendre 5 lettres distinctives du mot précédent au lieu de 5 lettres quelconques même réitérées) n'est pas une *autre* règle que la règle initiale de ce jeu : c'est une *acception* de cette règle, qui reste fidèle à à sa lettre (reprise de 5 lettres) en en faisant varier l'esprit. Qu'un modérateur intervienne dans la salle de jeux, dans un fil où l'on joue à des jeux de langage dans un esprit de camaraderie qui satisfait tout le monde et ne réclame aucune intervention modératrice d'excès, parce que le groupe actif des joueurs s'est mis à préférer une acception "difficile" de la règle de départ à son acception "facile" --> je trouve cet acte d'autorité parfaitement déplacé.

si j'ai envie de suivre la règle de ce jeu (reprise de 5 lettres) selon l'acception de n'en reprendre que 5 distinctives sans itérations de caractères identiques : cela ne constitue aucune infraction formelle qui nécessiterait une intervention modératrice. Si d'autres participants de ce fil ont envie de faire de même, ils ne se priveront pas non plus d'...


Jura39 a dit:


> Les
> --> reines de la connerie sont la





Anthony a dit:


> Gamineries.





Jura39 a dit:


> Magniez vous alors



--> Imaginer sa poursuite​


----------



## litobar71 (26 Août 2018)

m'étonnerait qu'un fier Ouroboros attrape une p'tite 
→ migraine 
pour si peu de chose.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2018)

Oui c'est pas un 
--> ignare


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2018)

Faites pas attention
aCLR semble avoir des règles douloureuses en ce moment...
S'amuser gentiment dans ce jeu suffit pour se sentir tout
--> Regaillardi


----------



## pouppinou (26 Août 2018)

_Je me joins aux dires de @macomaniac qui a eu la sage initiative de mettre enfin les règles à plats pour que la confusion ne règne plus dans ce thread et que tout le monde puisse jouer avec les mêmes règles que je pense être acceptées de tous en vous parant de votre plus beau clavier pour apposer pour accord votre_
➠ Signature

_ps: Ouff, @loustic vient juste de me devancer... mais mon mot fonctionne tout de même_ 
ps2: Peut-être qu'un modo pourrait mettre la règle et ses amendements en tête de gondole pour le bien de ce thread et que tout le monde puisse profiter des ses règles sans devoir chercher dans les 850 pages ? Merci à lui


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2018)

il ne voulait pas l'apposer au bas de certain parchemin, le
--> Chanteur à bacchantes


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2018)

Ce chanteur est aussi un 
--> Acteur de seconde zone


----------



## pouppinou (26 Août 2018)

_Surtout quand celui-ci joue le rôle du préposé des postes dans «Le _⥤Facteur _sonne toujours deux fois»_


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2018)

Mon facteur n'amène que des 
--> Factures


----------



## Anthony (26 Août 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> ps2: Peut-être qu'un modo pourrait mettre la règle et ses amendements en tête de gondole pour le bien de ce thread et que tout le monde puisse profiter des ses règles sans devoir chercher dans les 850 pages ? Merci à lui



Mise à jour *rectificative* effectuée. (J’espère que mon exemple vous convient. Et sortez moi ces affreux qui répondent avec des fautes d’orthographe !)


----------



## litobar71 (26 Août 2018)

bravo monsieur Anthony, tu as évité avec doigté la venue d'une 
→ tragédie. 
félicitations à macomaniac pour sa réponse explicative #16960 bien tournée. 

_pour ne pas être négatif je clos ici ce postillon._


----------



## pouppinou (26 Août 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Mise à jour *rectificative* effectuée. (J’espère que mon exemple vous convient. Et sortez moi ces affreux qui répondent avec des fautes d’orthographe !)



Est-il possible également de mettre le 2e amendement qui est :
 «on ne conjugue pas les verbes mais qu'on en use à l'infinitif ou au participe passé seulement. Ce qui exclut l'emploi facile des personnes (je tu il nous vous ils).»

_Avec toute notre __☞ _*Gratitude *


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2018)

Cela  
--> Réduit nos propositions


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2018)

Anthony a écrit : la règle a été 
--> durcie...
Aïe ! Pas taper !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Août 2018)

Quelle ⟶ * étourdie *! J'ai perdu le fil...


----------



## Anthony (27 Août 2018)

On reprend à « étourdie », et c’est la fin des palabres. Tant de gamineries pour un sujet qui n’en vaut franchement pas la peine, c’est *abasourdissant.*


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2018)

Un gamin ici ne peut se comporter en
--> Bandit


----------



## pouppinou (27 Août 2018)

_Voir en_
➠ Baltringue


----------



## Anthony (27 Août 2018)

Et si on disait que c'était la fin de la *récréation *?


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Et si on disait que c'était la fin de la *récréation *?


vive la *putréfaction *de ce sujet !

_petite question au passage... il se passe quoi si l'on reprend plus de 5 lettres ?_


----------



## litobar71 (27 Août 2018)

flotow a dit:


> il se passe quoi si l'on reprend plus de 5 lettres ?



par les pouvoirs qui me sont conférés j'accorde
→ percontatif
à litobar71, (*trouduc* lui aussi → personne sans valeur, dixit *antidote*)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2018)

Pendant ce temps la , moi je 
--> Ponce ma porte


----------



## pouppinou (27 Août 2018)

_Ponces mais ne conjugue pas sinon tu sors de la_
➠ Compétition


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2018)

Une compétition , c'est ton
--> Point de vu ?


----------



## pouppinou (27 Août 2018)

_Non c'était juste un mot qui me permettait de faire avancer le Schmilblick. Mais si tu veux un autre point de vu, j'en ai un plus féminin qui parle des courbes d'une envoutante_
➠ Poitrine


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2018)

celle de Madelon crée des
--> Attroupements


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2018)

ainsi que la
--> Croupe
de la croupière


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2018)

le marin balance entre la poupe et la 
--> Proue


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2018)

et bouge ses 
--> Roupettes de gauche a droite


----------



## pouppinou (28 Août 2018)

_C'est malin avec tous ces balancements j'ai le mal de mer, je vais vomir toutes mes_
➠ Tripes


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2018)

de quoi faire 
--> Piètre mine


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2018)

mine piteuse a besoin de
--> Répit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Août 2018)

En tout cas, vous ne manquiez pas de —> * repartie !*


----------



## boninmi (28 Août 2018)

Vous êtes vous même très *particulière* .


----------



## pouppinou (28 Août 2018)

*Partenaire*_ particulier cherche partenaire particulière... lalala la lalalaaa 





_
@aCLR, j'ajoute une règle maintenant il faut illustrer la réponse avec une vidéo 
Pas taper !  Caille caille caille !!!

PS : C'est cool vous allez avoir une chanson dans la tête pendant toute la journée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Août 2018)

_@boninmi, _
Toute fantaisie est de nature ⟶ *originale*  
_@pouppinou, _
J'adoooOOOOooore cette chanson ... Merci


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

*boninmi* sait faire preuve de
--> Galanterie (et je lui vois bien les moustaches qui frisent)


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2018)

Oui, c'est toujours mieux d'arrondir les
--> Angles


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

et de présenter
--> Sanglé dans la décence


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Août 2018)

Parfois même, des ⟶ *élans* de tendresse!


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2018)

Des élans qui exagérés peuvent nous faire passer pour des
--> Saltimbanques


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

et c'est encore le baratineur de service qui va décrocher la
--> Timbale


----------



## subsole (30 Août 2018)

maintenant que tout a été mis sur la table, on peut m'expliquer le problème, parce que lire tout ça c'est chiant


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2018)

Demande au 
--> Bateleur de te faire un tour d'adresse


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

il va sortir un
--> Bracelet d'un dé à coudre


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2018)

... et s'efforcera de nous faire prendre les vessies pour des
--> Lanternes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Août 2018)

@loustic 
Pardonnez l'⟶*ignorante* que je suis, 
mais que signifie _"nous faire prendre les vessies pour des lanternes."_?


----------



## pouppinou (30 Août 2018)

_L'ignorance mère des crédulités  et des affables_
➠ Croyances


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2018)

@Unepause 
_Les vessies de porc (comme de boeuf) qui étaient autrefois gonflées et séchées pour servir de récipient, mais qui, profitant de la transparence de leur paroi, étaient parfois utilisées en lanternes de secours, une fois une bougie allumée placée dedans._
_Du coup, il était facile de faire croire au nigaud de passage qu'une telle vessie pendue au plafond était une lanterne, en _raison _de leur similitude de forme._


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2018)

subsole a dit:


> @Unepause
> _Les vessies de porc (comme de boeuf) qui étaient autrefois gonflées et séchées pour servir de récipient, mais qui, profitant de la transparence de leur paroi, étaient parfois utilisées en lanternes de secours, une fois une bougie allumée placée dedans._
> _Du coup, il était facile de faire croire au nigaud de passage qu'une telle vessie pendue au plafond était une lanterne, en _raison _de leur similitude de forme._


Quelque chose me dit que ce *raisonnement* n'était pas inconnu d' @Unepause  ...


----------



## pouppinou (31 Août 2018)

_@subsole a pris @Unepause pour une blonde_ ☞ savoureusement _idiote_.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2018)

ne pas confondre l'Helvétie avec des lents 
--> Ternes


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2018)

--> Terminus tout le monde descend


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2018)

Est venu le moment de danser le
--> Menuet
Faut pas prendre les lentilles pour des westerns...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Septembre 2018)

Une course de plumes ⟶ amusantes.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2018)

quelles sont les plus
--> Poilantes : les courses de plumes ou les courses à poils ?


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> _@subsole a pris @Unepause pour une blonde_ ☞ savoureusement _idiote_.


je pensais plutôt à la meneuse d'une bande de mantes religieuses, mais c'est pas très catholique .....


----------



## pouppinou (1 Septembre 2018)

_J'en connaissais une comme ça... attends voir... je crois qu'elle s'appelait Lulu la_
⤞ Nantaise


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2018)

Elle avait une sacrée
--> Santé
(Les courses les plus poilantes sont les courses à poil)


----------



## pouppinou (1 Septembre 2018)

_Tu parles ! Même qu'elle s'enfilait des gorgeons à la pomme toutes les_
⤠ Matinées


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2018)

avant d'aller 
--> Tapiner


----------



## aatt (1 Septembre 2018)

--> pinard
à la vôtre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Septembre 2018)

⟶ *Radineries*


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2018)

--> Sardine


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2018)

Une sardine qui sort de boîte et titube au milieu du
--> Jardin
C'est rare !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Septembre 2018)

La ⟶ veinarde!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2018)

Il était un petit
--> Navire


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

bourré de marins
--> Avinés


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2018)

Des marins d'eau douce qualifiés de
--> Vilains


----------



## pouppinou (2 Septembre 2018)

_Mais des bougres des plus_
⇰ Vaillants


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

à jouer à 
--> Maints jeux de mains


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> La ⟶ veinarde!


Encore un avatar *sensationnel*


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2018)

Un bel éventail de choix d'avatar


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Septembre 2018)

En guise d'avatar, je vous offre en ⟶ miniatures, quelques une de mes toiles ...
 @Jura39 et @boninmi Merci


----------



## pouppinou (2 Septembre 2018)

_Chapeau bas _
⇶ _L' _Artiste


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2018)

L'artiste m'attire


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2018)

Elle est invisible sa
--> Tiare dorée

(... jugaison con)


----------



## aatt (2 Septembre 2018)

Gevrey-Chambertin


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2018)

@Unepause 

J'aime ce
--> Charme de sa voix qui me fait craquer quand elle me téléphone


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2018)

et pour s'en remettre il suffit d'une bonne
--> Marche


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2018)

en chaussettes autour de sa 
--> Chambre


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2018)

--> macabre


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2018)

--> Crabe


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2018)

danser en crabe la danse macabre donne résultat
--> Exécrable


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2018)

@macomaniac 
tu es un personne  --> Célèbre sur ce topic


----------



## pouppinou (3 Septembre 2018)

_Sa célébrité dépasse bien ce topic et rayonne sur tout le forum MacG. On peut dire que sur ce forum il est un des gros_
➽ Calibre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Septembre 2018)

@pouppinouet@Jura39
_J'ose ajouter à vos judicieux propos; _
Fin pédagogue, doué d'un esprit méthodologique et ⟶ *perspicace*.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2018)

il sait distinguer les
--> Carpes des lapins


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2018)

et dans la vinaigrette se plaît à ajouter des
--> Câpres


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2018)

C'est idéal pour un bon
--> Repas


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2018)

prière de se
--> Saper


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2018)

en
--> Sapeur pompier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Septembre 2018)

Ou bien en ⟶ *pasteur* ?


----------



## pouppinou (5 Septembre 2018)

_C'est une soirée avec un dress-code ou une soirée déguisée ? C'est à quel étage ? Avec ou sans _
➠ Ascenseur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Septembre 2018)

Prendre l'⟶ *escalier* de service.


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2018)

Attention ! Il manque des
--> Marches


----------



## Xman (6 Septembre 2018)

--> Charme


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

une vraie 
--> Chausse-trape à Prince Charmant


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2018)

dans ce cas, mettre un parachute


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2018)

Présenter le char à ...
est plus
--> Accrocheur


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2018)

Ou 
--> Cracheur de feu


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2018)

le cracheur de feu se soigne à la
--> Rhubarbe entre deux séances


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2018)

et il en profite pour se
--> Réchauffer


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2018)

après d'une chauffeuse pas
--> Farouche


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2018)

Auprès d'une
--> Fourche
parfois la langue fourche


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2018)

(auprès de ma fourche ♫ qu'il fait bon...) 
encore eût-il fallu qu'elle eût eu l'U (lent) la
--> Bouche


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2018)

J'aime beaucoup ses 
--> Courbes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Septembre 2018)

⟶ *Obscure* énigme du détail.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2018)

Mon coeur bat très fort


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2018)

C'est un coeur de
--> Noceur


----------



## litobar71 (8 Septembre 2018)

ah! nocer au son des
→ cornemuses !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2018)

jouer au jeu de l'
--> Amuse-corne


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2018)

L'amuse-corne , joli titre pour un
--> Roman


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2018)

narrant joies et vicissitudes d'un couple de nègres
→ marrons
débutant dès le lendemain de noces jamaïcaines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Septembre 2018)

L'amour du prochain est le dernier en date de nos ⟶ *amours*. 
_ Sommes-nous bien dimanche? _


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2018)

Pour cet amour,
inutile de revêtir
ses plus beaux
--> Atours


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2018)

car des
--> Vautours en queue-de-pie ne deviennent pas des merles blancs


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2018)

Ces vautours en queue -de-pie méritent de se faire tailler un
--> Costard


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2018)

Le costard ça aide pour
--> Radoter


----------



## litobar71 (10 Septembre 2018)

bien engoncé à l'intérieur de son petit 
→ roadster
vintage so british !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2018)

de quoi filer des sensations
--> Ébouriffantes à un chauve


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Septembre 2018)

_ "Pour qu'une femme ne cède pas à une ⟶_* tentation*_, il faut la réunion de ces 2 choses;
1: que la femme soit bien forte,
2: que la tentation soit bien faible. " E. Thiaudière_

 ... Mais alors, que dire des hommes ... ??


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2018)

la redoute de l'obèse résiste à l'assaut des 
--> Demi-portions


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2018)

qui l'attaquent sans
--> Répit


----------



## subsole (11 Septembre 2018)

de toutes façons, la sous-cape enrobe la tripe, et tout part en fumée, alors ......


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2018)

souvenirs! lorsque je confectionnais les cigares dans la tabaquería, l'écoute du
→ Capitaine-Aréna
me transportait d'aise.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2018)

Le capitaine Aréna retrace l'
--> itinéraire
de Dumas .


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2018)

Dumas était-il
--> Riant
en subissant des secousses sismiques ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2018)

un qui ne l'était pas, c'était
--> Briant de Montsoreau


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2018)

ce n'est que du
--> Baratin


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2018)

qui n'a d'égal que le gazouillis du premier
→ tarin
venu !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2018)

prétendu pas loupé par un
--> Tartarin


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2018)

qui n'a pas loupé le
--> Train


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2018)

le train de la
--> Martine est immanquable


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2018)

Surtout le 
--> Matin


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2018)

c'est à cette heure qu'elle est la plus
→ mâtine !


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2018)

Et à cette heure ils roupillent
tous les gus du
--> Mitan


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2018)

--> Maint récupèrent d'une troisième mi-temps


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2018)

passée jusqu'à point d'heure à la maison de rendez-vous de la
→ Martine


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> passée jusqu'à point d'heure à la maison de rendez-vous de la
> → Martine


Voir #17115 panpan QQ
Bonne nuit !
La Martine est un véritable
--> Aimant


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2018)

_merci bien loustic, mea culpa, je bats ma coulpe_

aveuglé étais-je par son souverain 
→ maintien
d'aguicheuse !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2018)

Maint (tiens !) matent l'aimantant maintien de la Martine en entonnant de grivoises
--> Antiennes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Septembre 2018)

Une bouche pleine de 
⟶ Refrains.


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2018)

Ces refrains plaisent au maréchal-
--> Ferrant


----------



## subsole (13 Septembre 2018)

quand je pense Fernande


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2018)

ce maréchal a le bâton qui prend des coudées
--> Franches


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2018)

car il suit son régime
→ carné
au pied de la lettre.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2018)

Il a rien dans le 
--> Crane


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2018)

Rien dans le crâne ?
Peut-être bien quelqu'idée un peu
--> Rance


----------



## pouppinou (13 Septembre 2018)

_Si l'idée est rance c'est qu'elle n'a pas vu le jour et qu'elle est restée à l'état_
➠ Transcendantal


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2018)

cela étant sa luminosité n'atteindra jamais une
→ téracandela !


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2018)

_06:57, on est bien loin de cette luminosité à cette heure_
→ matinale


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2018)

il est trop tôt pour décrocher la
--> Timbale


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2018)

en contant fleurette à l'
--> Aimable... Martine


----------



## subsole (14 Septembre 2018)

attention di coté Vénus , elle risque tomber sur Amelia, ce qui n'est peut être pas facile


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2018)

aucun risque : la 
--> Maline a le cratère facile


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2018)

Unepause ne tardera pas à nous en coller 'une' à sa
→ manière
sous peu !


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2018)

Ça pourrait devenir une vraie
--> Manie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2018)

manie d'
--> Animatrice


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2018)

Manie qui ne peut devenir un
--> Crime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Septembre 2018)

Jean Giraudoux a écrit : _"Aucune ⟶ _* mâchoire *_  de bouledogue n'est plus tenace que les doigts d'une femme qui hait." _


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2018)

ouille! il est grand temps d'
→ amorcer
de sereines négociations.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2018)

fait le zouave en vérifiant l'amorce de ses
--> Cartouches


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2018)

Cartouche pouvait-il faire le zouave en étant un mandrin 
et l'auteur de quelques retentissants
--> Accrocs ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2018)

Cet auteur a déja un 
--> Oscar  pour son oeuvre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Septembre 2018)

Ainsi qu'une palme d'honneur en 2011... Gâté comme un enfant le Belmondo! 
L'ultime à mes yeux;_ "À bout de souffle"_ idée d'un Truffaut, ⟶* scénario* d'un Godard ... 
Un chef d'oeuvre de réplique!

_ Oups! j'ai lu "acteur" au lieu d' "auteur"!!_


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2018)

Dans les rues de la ville il y a mon amour. 
Peu importe où il va dans le temps divisé. 
Il n'est plus mon amour, chacun peut lui parler. 
Il ne se souvient plus; qui au juste l'aima ? 

Il cherche son pareil dans le voeu des regards. 
L'espace qu'il parcourt est ma fidélité. 
Il dessine l'espoir et léger l'éconduit. 
Il est prépondérant sans qu'il y prenne part.


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2018)

L'espace qu'il parcourt est ma fidélité


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2018)

Aïe une jugaisoncon évitable avant de
--> Pondre


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

Difficile de pondre une coquille
--> Ronde


----------



## pouppinou (16 Septembre 2018)

_Sauf si la poule est_
➠ Gironde


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

C'est une poule
--> Noire ?


----------



## Xman (16 Septembre 2018)

---> Ignorer


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

Ignorer votre 
--> Région  ?


----------



## pouppinou (16 Septembre 2018)

_On ignore tout de son origine quand on entre dans la_
➠ Légion


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2018)

L'ensemble de la personne devient Légion
même l'
--> Ongle


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2018)

les pieds du légionnaire font l'objet de soins
--> Prolongés


----------



## subsole (17 Septembre 2018)

Dans le désert ils prennent des bains de pieds à la gnôle tellement l'eau est rare........


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2018)

--> bagnole


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2018)

Je choisie une bagnole comme une femme , pour son jolie 
--> Galbe


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2018)

Non ! C'est une
--> Blague ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

la blague a du galbe chez le
--> Débagouleur


----------



## subsole (18 Septembre 2018)

il fait déjà chaud, j'ai des auréoles


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2018)

Des bas goûts leur
déplaisent, aux beaux
--> Créoles


----------



## Xman (18 Septembre 2018)

Ya rien à dire aux 
--->* Crétines*


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

à la vue des belles
--> Tropicales, le saint range son auréole


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2018)

Tropicales ?
Pas assez picales car les *crétines* ne sont Que Quatre...
Et en entrée un bon
--> Aspic
(pas du serpent)


----------



## Xman (18 Septembre 2018)

et de 5
-->  Spacial


----------



## boninmi (18 Septembre 2018)

--> Ou *Spatial* ?


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2018)

Ce jeu est vraiment
 --> Spécial


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

la langue (belle fille) y fait montre de
--> Plasticité


----------



## Xman (18 Septembre 2018)

--> Élasticité


----------



## subsole (18 Septembre 2018)

siliconé


----------



## pouppinou (18 Septembre 2018)

_"siliconé" ne "valait" pas_
➠ Californie


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2018)

La Californie ?
Ok j'y 
--> Fonce


----------



## pouppinou (18 Septembre 2018)

_C'est _➳ Foncièrement _un verbe conjugué à  la première personne du présent de l'indicatif_


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

ce qui fait se
--> Froncer les arcs du sourcilleux *pouppinou*


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2018)

Que la 
--> force soit avec toi


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2018)

--> Force zut grillée
va falloir accoucher au
--> Forceps


----------



## pouppinou (18 Septembre 2018)

_Uniquement si le p'tit n'est pas_
➠ Précoce


----------



## Xman (18 Septembre 2018)

---> Écorce


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Septembre 2018)

* -É-C-O-R-*C-E- 
_Ne serait-ce pas là, une proposition ⟶ _*incohérente* _voire inadaptée?_


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2018)

une proposition
--> Indécente même


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2018)

Autant dire une écorce QQ.
Nous sommes prisonniers
franchissons l'
--> Enceinte


----------



## subsole (19 Septembre 2018)

Immaculée conception


----------



## Xman (19 Septembre 2018)

C'est un ---> Concept intéressant ... mais un peu facile...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2018)

Un concept , ok mais c'est pas un 
--> Conte de fées


----------



## subsole (20 Septembre 2018)

elle était juste constipée ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2018)

cachez-moi ces cons qui font rougir nos chastes
--> Portugaises


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2018)

Comment une portugaise ensablée peut-elle rougir ?
Elle peut toujours faire le
--> Pitre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Septembre 2018)

Une conversation où l'⟶ *esprit* de raillerie est supprimé paraîtra toujours ennuyeuse et insipide.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2018)

Cette conversation me prend les 
--> Tripes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

--> Pétries qu'elles sont de saillies d'esprit


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2018)

Les saillies d'esprit de sel
nettoient bien les
--> Pierres


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

souillées d'après-
--> Ripailles


----------



## Xman (21 Septembre 2018)

Pfff ! y qu'à changer les
---> Piles


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2018)

Surtout des piles écologiques
sans produits chimiques.
Par exemple à base de
--> Persil


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

grâce au Persil le
--> Relaps sort blanchi


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2018)

_que des_
→ parlotes 
_tout ça_


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2018)

Le père Sy dit merci à la mère Sy
qui a réussi ici aussi une excellente
--> Charlotte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Septembre 2018)

Excellente gymnastique!
Un_ jeu de mots_ exprimé avec habilité et
⟶ clarté.


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2018)

De temps en temps un petit
--> Éclair
de folie réveille...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2018)

réclame de
--> Chocolatier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Septembre 2018)

Où réside donc ce dernier ? 
En ⟼ voiture j'irai à lui, gourmande que je suis!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Septembre 2018)

Où réside donc ce dernier ?En ⟼ voiture, j'irai à lui, gourmande que je suis!!

*DOUBLON! Mais qu'ai-je donc fait????? *


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

Doux blond ? Mec hait jeu d'onc', fée.
Âne, vois-tu, re ! Simone, tâtes-y sa
--> Monture


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2018)

En voiture un
--> Sermon
de plus pour le conducteur
ça soulage...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

ah ! cette Simone... sa capacité
--> Récriminations est insondable


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2018)

elle a un esprit de
-->  contradiction


----------



## boninmi (24 Septembre 2018)

--> contraception


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Septembre 2018)

Le ⟶ scélérat 
ne mérite que ce qu'il a!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2018)

C'est 
--> Secret defense


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2018)

Les soldats partent conquérir les
--> Crêtes


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2018)

ce sont des terces, je les entends parler en espagnol


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2018)

--> Recrutés à la sortie de bodegas


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2018)

De beaux dégats en perspective
s'ils sont complétement
--> Cuités


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2018)

_ils risquent en effet, de manquer d'_
→ acuité 
_visuelle_


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

bah ! on sait d'après le _Désert des Tartares_ 
qu'aucun ennemi n'est visible dans le
--> Réticule des lunettes


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2018)

Face à la maladie
il est difficile d'être un dur à
--> Cuire


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

le cuir de 
--> Ceinture demande à être longuement bouilli avant ingestion


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2018)

C'est écrit sur la notice ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Septembre 2018)

Indication posologique:
_"Ce qu'il faut, c'est qu'on soit naturel et calme dans le bonheur comme dans le malheur,
c'est sentir comme on regarde, penser comme l'on marche, et, à l' ⟶_ article_ de la mort, se souvenir
que le jour meurt, que le couchant est beau, et belle la nuit qui demeure..."_ F. Pessoa


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2018)

_Les grands auteurs nous donnent à lire comme à penser. J'aime chez eux la_
→ clarté
_et la lumière de leur prose, leur sens du verbe._
_Les Nobels de littérature devraient récompenser à mon sens le sens simple et profond du mot et de la phrase._
_Mais, ce n'est pas toujours le cas._
_Tant de livres achetés et non terminés de lire dans ma bibliothèque… _


----------



## subsole (27 Septembre 2018)

Le toucher rectal est un examen de routine qui ne demande pas de préparation particulière ni d’anesthésie car il est le plus souvent indolore, et hop.


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2018)

Est-il nécessaire de s'y préparer en faisant le grand
--> Écart ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2018)

la Raison tonne dans son
--> Cratère


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Septembre 2018)

Quel ⟶  artifice d'imagination et de langage!


----------



## subsole (28 Septembre 2018)

et tout ça pour un orifice


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2018)

Une occasion de faire la
--> Foire


----------



## pouppinou (28 Septembre 2018)

_Que de _✑ frivolités _dans ces propos peu enclins à la prose littéraire._


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2018)

il faut
--> Sévir !


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2018)

Au lieu de sévir il vaut mieux
--> Servir


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2018)

Servir ses clients ? mais ils sont déja 
--> Ivres


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2018)

ils vont être
--> Virés


----------



## pouppinou (29 Septembre 2018)

_Pauvres bougres. Est-ce là une décision_
✑ Irréversible ?!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2018)

C'est juste une décision 
--> Verbale


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2018)

Vous l'avez dit mon
--> Brave


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2018)

le propre du brave est de savoir en
--> Baver sans bavure


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2018)

sinon il risque d'être 
-> Verbalisé


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2018)

sauf s'il est un vrai gros
--> Balèse


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

un gros balèze ne risque pas de 
--> Baliser


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Septembre 2018)

En somme, loin d'être un homme craintif et 
⟶  malingre.


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2018)

... et 

--> pingre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Octobre 2018)

Humble et fier, crédule et défiant, généreux et barbare, 
⟶  prodigue et nullement avare !!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2018)

Cet homme marchait pur loin des sentiers obliques,
Vêtu de probité candide et de lin blanc ;
Et, toujours du côté des pauvres ruisselant,
Ses sacs de grains semblaient des fontaines publiques.


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2018)

Aujourd'hui aux fontaines publiques on ne peut
--> Boire
_V. H._ devrait revoir Booz !


----------



## Xman (1 Octobre 2018)

Me ferais bien une petite
--> Bourriche 
d'huîtres


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2018)

Avec une bonne 
--> Brioche
au sel de Guérande


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2018)

Il aimait les plaisirs simples de la vie : monter à cru, pêcher la truite et chier au fond des bois.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

C'est une riche idée que de chier au fond du jardin


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2018)

C'était une tradition écolobiologique
et sans être obligé de grimper à un
--> Perchoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Octobre 2018)

D'après _Freud_ chez certains,
chier au fond d'un bois et/ou d'un jardin,
suscitent des sensations 
⟶ euphoriques.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

C'est une 
--> Piqure


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2018)

... de rappel pour les
--> Épicuriens


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Octobre 2018)

D'un hochement de tête, 
⟶ j'acquiesce!


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2018)

et reporte mon regard vers la
→ saucière
et la panière à pains.


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2018)

Hélas ! Le pain a été rongé !
Vite une
--> Souricière


----------



## subsole (2 Octobre 2018)

moi, je préfère mon petit coin, à droite au fond du jardin sous le cerisier


----------



## Xman (2 Octobre 2018)

Pressé...m'en vais faire
--> Crisser les pneus de la 404


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2018)

... tandis que 
--> Clarisse me déconcontre


----------



## Xman (2 Octobre 2018)

Pourquoi ai-je donc nommé mon chat
--> Clitoris


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2018)

Quel drôle de nom pour un chat !
Autant l'appeler n'importe comment
par exemple
--> Colis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Octobre 2018)

Ou bien ... ⟶  calisson.


----------



## pouppinou (2 Octobre 2018)

_Pouaaah ! Un CHAaat ! Moi je m'en sers comme d'un_
✎ Paillasson
_Et c'est rien comparé à ce qu'ose faire mon ami Alf quand il voit un CHAaat. _


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2018)

félidé remplaçant la muse chez l'
→ écrivaillon.


----------



## subsole (3 Octobre 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> félidé remplaçant la muse chez l'
> → écrivaillon.


dans ce cas, ne pas oublier le rouleau de chatterton


----------



## Xman (3 Octobre 2018)

Ah je ris de me voir si belle...la la la, chante la
--> Cantatrice


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2018)

sa voix ravit le
--> Capitaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Octobre 2018)

... Ainsi que le ⟶ païen.


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2018)

Pourtant la cantatrice fait fuir le chat... Hi Hi !
Il faut la mettre au
--> Panier


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2018)

le panier de la cantatrice est à
--> Manipuler avec doigté


----------



## Xman (4 Octobre 2018)

Comme pour manipuler son Mac, il faut être
--> Maniaque
Tiens ça me fait penser à quelqu'un .....


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2018)

Je pense aussi a quelqu'un , c'est juste un 
--> manque


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2018)

Une cantatrice maniaque,
même en manque de cheveux,
peut se comporter comme un
--> Moineau


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2018)

Ou comme un
--> Moine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Octobre 2018)

Dans le ⟶ domaine 
de la création, tout progrès exige une bonne dose de culot!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2018)

Je vais vois cela
--> Demain  si tu me contact !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Octobre 2018)

Dans la ⟶  matinée ...Chiche?!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Dans l'âme
--> Mâtine née, chiche
dame ! la Martine est


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2018)

_Lamartine. Hymne au soleil._

Je veux voir le soleil s'élever lentement, 
Précipiter son char du haut de nos montagnes


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2018)

Dans nos montagnes , j'adore atteindre le
--> Sommet en marchant


----------



## Xman (5 Octobre 2018)

Avec du pain et une bonne 
--> Tomme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Octobre 2018)

@Xman 
Il me semble, en toute ⟶ modestie, 
que vous faites erreur en proposant _T.O.M.M.E._ ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2018)

en toute modestie , j'ai de 
--> l'estime pour toi


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

cette tomme 4* était un cru modeste qui m'a estimaqué mérite d'être
--> Stigmatisé


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2018)

Faire du tamtam avec un tom-tom c'est de la
--> Magie


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2018)

C'est surtout une vraie

--> gymnastique


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2018)

La gym n'astique rien
pas même la mémoire !
Attention à l'
--> Amnésie


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

il n'y a pas de risque que le gymnaste oublie sa
--> Magnésie


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2018)

Cela va sans dire
qu'un gymnaste dentiste
n'oublie rien en préparant des
--> Amalgames


----------



## Xman (6 Octobre 2018)

Dents blanches comme un piano sans bémol... pour faire ses 
--> Gammes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Octobre 2018)

Notre imagination a des ⟶ mirages 
qui nous trompent.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2018)

elle nous trompe avec de la 
--> Magie


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Faire du tamtam avec un tom-tom c'est de la
> --> Magie


la copie de la magie originale fait faire la​--> Grimace


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

@macomaniac 
--> Grace a toi , j'ai constaté mon erreur


----------



## Xman (7 Octobre 2018)

Ce ne serait pas le cas d'une 
--> Garce


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2018)

éblouie par son vêtement
--> Garance


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

méfie-toi de
--> Lacenaire, il aime le rouge Garance


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2018)

Rien à craindre
J'ai à ma disposition tout un
--> Arsenal
Baffes, martinet, boules puantes, toiles d'araignée, Journal Officiel...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

une paire de
--> Baudelaires intimide aussi l'apache


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2018)

L'apache est tourné
il a l'air de beaucoup
apprécier la vraie
--> Daube


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

d'aube a brait le 
--> Baudet bâté


----------



## Xman (8 Octobre 2018)

Non ça pique pas ! la 
--> Bétadine


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2018)

La betadine , c'est pas bon pour les
--> Bandits


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

bien désinfectés, ça vous en fait des
--> Pandits


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2018)

Pan dit l'ivrogne !
Envoyez un bon coup de
--> Pinard


----------



## Xman (9 Octobre 2018)

Je ne parlerai pas du rinard argenté, je me Popeyerise en mangeant des 
--> Épinards


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2018)

Peinard au fond du terrier.


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2018)

Le renard n'est toujours pas arrivé
il sera bon
--> Dernier


----------



## Xman (9 Octobre 2018)

Chaud !, j'ai le feu au c.. heu au 
--> Derrière


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2018)

Le feu au QQ a brûlé le *n* qui manque !

(QQ = Que Quatre lettres différentes au lieu de cinq)


----------



## Xman (9 Octobre 2018)

EE euh ... j'espère que tu 
--> Daigneras
Accepter mes excuses....


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

--> Incorrigible, il récidive en conjuguant
 le verbe à une personne : il est donc relaps


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2018)

Incorrigible QQ !
Difficile de le prendre pour
--> Cible


----------



## Xman (10 Octobre 2018)

J'préfère aller faire un tour à ......
--> Bicyclette


----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2018)

Je préfère le boycottage ...........


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

boy cottage : 
--> Garçonnière campagnarde ?


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2018)

Avec l'argent de la baronne
Au bord de la
--> Garonne


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2018)

Attention aux --> Orages sur la Garonne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Octobre 2018)

Plongeant dans le ⟶ désarroi une multitude de gens!


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2018)

car, des dégâts il faudra payer l'
--> Ardoise


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

l'art doigts
--> Adroits doit avoir


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2018)

Il faut d'abord calculer le
--> Ratio


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Octobre 2018)

_ "Chassez le naturel, il revient au galop!"_
À trop vouloir égaler les mystères et grandeurs de la nature.
Fruit de nos ⟶ trahisons...


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2018)

Pour trahir on peut avoir une bonne
--> Raison


----------



## Xman (13 Octobre 2018)

Cette chaleur n'est pas automnale, y plus de (même si c'est facile)
--> Saisons


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2018)

coiffons-nous de
--> Canotiers de paille


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2018)

--> Cachotiers


----------



## litobar71 (13 Octobre 2018)

↓
a
c
r
o
s
t
i
c
h
e
s


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Octobre 2018)

Intelligents et ⟶  artistes.


----------



## Xman (13 Octobre 2018)

_J'aime pas la_
--> Tisane


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Octobre 2018)

Des habitudes ⟶  saines comprennent aussi des défauts ...


----------



## Xman (13 Octobre 2018)

Les 
--> Salines
Sont elles poivrées ?


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2018)

Non juste un petit peu
--> Salies


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2018)

les roses sont salies par les
--> Saillies du Faune


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2018)

Depuis le prélude à l'après-midi
on a vu danser des faunes ailés


----------



## Xman (14 Octobre 2018)

Qui devaient avoir quelques 
--> alliés
_Les faunes!_


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2018)

la compagnie d'effluves
--> Aillés


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2018)

--> laissées


----------



## Xman (14 Octobre 2018)

De guerre
--> Liasse
_Comme disait Martin ahah_


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2018)

--> paillasse


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2018)

Tout va bien les forumeurs !
il ne viendrait à personne l'idée
de vous tenir en
--> Laisse


----------



## Xman (14 Octobre 2018)

Au dessus de mon épaule je secoue la 
--> Salière
à part de mettre du sel partout, ça sert à rien...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2018)

c'est pour m'attirer les
--> Baisers de la gourmande Ninon


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2018)

Des baisers ou des  ?
--> Bises ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Octobre 2018)

Les affections et les espoirs sont ⟶ libres. 

 @Jura39 : B.I.S.E.S = 4


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2018)

les bises libres de *Jura* manquent de
--> Calibre (Q4)


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2018)

Des *Bises* QQ...
Avant de les manger
il faut apprendre à compter les

--> Berlingots


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2018)

un berlingot pour deux : le passage de
--> Relais est gluant

Au biseau des berlingots
Les ans passent trop vite
Évite évite évite
Les berlingots tombés


----------



## subsole (15 Octobre 2018)

il parait qu'il a des raies venimeuses du côté des plages du Var, et que  celles-ci porteraient  pas en string.


----------



## Xman (15 Octobre 2018)

Pas de raies, ni de femmes dans mon
--> Sérail


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2018)

un sérail sans femmes est comme une librairie sans
--> Livres

la chair est triste hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres


----------



## Xman (15 Octobre 2018)

...Ben oui 
--> l'ivresse _rend con_


----------



## litobar71 (15 Octobre 2018)

→ lessiver
à la mano puis étendre dans le pré après rinçage dans le ruisselet rend zen.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2018)

c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux quand des manuscrits partent en
--> Vrilles


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2018)

Manu s'écrie : Désormais
la femme est
--> Virile


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

Cette femme  est en train de 
--> veillir


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2018)

La vieillesse arrive brusquement, comme la neige. Un matin au réveil, on s'aperçoit que tout est blanc.


----------



## Xman (16 Octobre 2018)

Quand le 
--> Veilleur
la met en veilleuse


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2018)

le
--> Levier reste au point mort


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2018)

mais pas le
--> Lièvre


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

Attention a son
--> Réveil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Octobre 2018)

Fredonnez vos meilleures chansons folles et laissez-vous aller à de joyeuses danses ⟶  frivoles.


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2018)

_mais attention au satyre qui pourrait se montrer au détour d'un → _virolet


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2018)

en chantant un
--> Virelai canaille


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2018)

Vire les canailles
qu'on puisse peinardement
--> Travailler


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2018)

_Travailler c’est trop dur, 
Et voler c’est pas beau. 
Demander la charité 
C’est quelque chose 
Que j’peux pas faire. 
Chaque jour que moi je vis, 
On me demande de quoi moi je vis, 
Je dis que je vis sur l’amour 
Et j’espère de vivre vieux
et sans _→ vaciller


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Octobre 2018)

L'amour produit des ⟶  miracles  de toute espèce.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

L'amour me 
---> Calme si je prend une pause


----------



## Xman (16 Octobre 2018)

je m'en 
--> Palme
à Cannes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> L'amour produit des ⟶  miracles  de toute espèce.


il n'en produit pas  ici : d'un trait de calame rayons 
ce "*calme*" qui conjugue un verbe ; et grattons 
cette "*palme*" qui n'inscrit qu'un Q4 sur le​--> Palimpseste de la page


----------



## Xman (17 Octobre 2018)

les dvd gravés même japonais ne sont pas des
--> Estampes


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2018)

Les Japonais résistent aux
--> Tempêtes


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2018)

Encore une tempête , c'est la 
--> septième depuis le début de l'année


----------



## Xman (17 Octobre 2018)

Par contre avant les tempêtes il aurait fallu faire plus de 
--> Baptêmes
_Honte j'ai ..._


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2018)

Des baptêmes de l'air
pollué par nos
--> Maîtres


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2018)

maîtres qui polluaient de nuages de craie les
--> Aîtres des salles de classe

tandis qu'Augustin (le Grand Meaulnes) file là-bas, 
avec la voiture à cheval, sur les routes de l'Aventure


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2018)

le cancre anticlérical avachi sur son pupitre rappelait qu'il était grand temps de remplacer certaine
➞ tiare
pontificale par son bonnet d'âne, non mais alors!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Octobre 2018)

Allons, allons ... ces quelques maladresses ne sont que ⟶  plaisanteries! 
N'est-ce-pas?


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2018)

_les nôtres sont à lire et ne conviennent donc pas aux membres_
→ analphabètes


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2018)

Les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont les meilleures.
Même pour les
--> Phallocrates


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2018)

les hommes de petites
--> Tailles aspirent à grandir


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2018)

_sauf lorsqu'ils suivent des demoiselles vêtues de courtes jupes dans des_
→ escaliers


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce qu'à Liège
les demoiselles font aussi de l'
--> Escarpolette ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2018)

deux laisses car
--> Paulette a deux poulettes


----------



## subsole (18 Octobre 2018)

c'est aussi la reine des paupiettes !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2018)

vous me mettez en 
--> Appétit


----------



## litobar71 (18 Octobre 2018)

démarrons le barbecue et posons-y les brochettes de succulents 
→ péripates
AOP.


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2018)

Petit à pétition
Père y patauge
Il prefère les
--> Patates


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2018)

Pré ! faire les pas ta-ta-ta-ta
t'hâte pas tâte si t'as tas d'
--> Aptères


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Octobre 2018)

Dépourvus comme des ⟶ crustacés.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2018)

Humm des crustacés, j'adore 
--> Sucer les pattes de crabes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Octobre 2018)

Mille gourmandises pleines de ⟶ douceurs.


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2018)

_attention à ne pas consommer trop de_
→ sucre


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2018)

vous en trouverez peu dans une bonne eau de
--> Source


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2018)

à puiser au creux d'
--> Écorces de bouleaux


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2018)

Mieux vaut un bon vin
--> Corsé


----------



## subsole (19 Octobre 2018)

Les Corses n'aiment généralement pas le boulot


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2018)

ils n'aiment pas non plus qu'on leur cherche des
--> Crosses


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2018)

c'est mème dangereux et tu risque de te retrouver attaché avec des 
--> Cordes au fond des bois


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2018)

_Bah, il y a toujours du beau même dans la détresse d'un seul : un homme attaché, oui, pas terrible mais la forêt corse ! Quel beau_
→ décor


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Octobre 2018)

@da capo ... J'approuve! 
À l'inverse de certains paysages, ou le ⟶ médiocre  s'accroche à l'illusion du beau!


----------



## pouppinou (19 Octobre 2018)

_Le beau est propre à chacun, il suffit pour cela que la vision déclenche chez l'autre un frisson à l'âme. En un mot : _☞ Emotionner _l'âme._


----------



## Xman (19 Octobre 2018)

..... j'allais écrire une
--> Énormité


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2018)

illisible pour les membres
→ amaurotiques
fidèles aux forums MacGé.


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2018)

La mort aux tiques est donnée
telle une bonne
--> Mornifle
aux posteurs d'énormités.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2018)

les relaps recevront une
--> Giroflée


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2018)

puissamment assenée par _Le Grand_
_→ Escogriffe_
de sévices.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2018)

*a*ppariteur *C*laque *L*e *R*elaps aisément reconnaissable à sa
--> Griffe


----------



## subsole (20 Octobre 2018)

Tout grief n'est pas nécessairement de la haine.


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2018)

Où y a d'la gaine
Y a pas d'tirelire
dit la
--> Frangine


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2018)

la
--> Frange inhibe l'attaque de front de la frangine


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2018)

qui du _cou _s'en sort sans une
→ grafigne !


----------



## Xman (20 Octobre 2018)

Pas envie de peigner la
--> Girafe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Octobre 2018)

_"En ⟶ _Afrique_, personne travaille, et pourtant t'as pas de chômeurs..!"_
J.M. Gourio _L'intégrale des brèves de comptoir 1992-1993._​


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2018)

_Ça, ça sent la _
→ fraude


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2018)

ou alors quelque part il y a un
--> Défaut


----------



## pouppinou (20 Octobre 2018)

_Un Dé Faux est généralement utilisé par un_ ⤑ fraudeur _de casino._


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2018)

au craps la _seconde_ croupière peut être parfois un peu 
→ truande
sur les bords.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2018)

elle va se faire tailler des croupières, cette
--> Maraudeuse


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2018)

La mare aux deux zèbres assoiffés
sera desséchée pour le
--> Dromadaire


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2018)

_aucune chance de voir revenir la_
→ barmaid ?


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2018)

celle au jupon en
→ aramide
résistant aux mains baladeuses ?


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2018)

Il s'agit probablement des mains du
--> Maire
d'alors changé depuis


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2018)

_par un élu aux meilleures_
→ manières


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2018)

il se contente de reluquer les croupes de ses
-> Administrées


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2018)

en bousculant gentiment les pin-up Aslan des
→ billards
électriques du _bar de la place _de la mairie. 






visez-moi ces quatre scores .. ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Octobre 2018)

Comportement révélateur de ⟶ plaisirs imparfaits empreints de désespoir.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2018)

telles celles du billard électrique, les pentes du désir sont
--> Flippantes : la trajectoire des billes retombe toujours


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2018)

Il est plus satisfaisant de suivre les trajectoires des
--> Piafs


----------



## Xman (22 Octobre 2018)

_Sauf si ils sont_ 
--> Captifs


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2018)

.. ..d'un
→ aspic
de volaille.


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2018)

Ces vaches de volailles
réussissent à se cacher dans les
--> Épicéas


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2018)

les poules ont de grandes
--> Capacités de ruse


----------



## Xman (22 Octobre 2018)

Certains sont 
--> Coupables 
_d'aller voir les poules_


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2018)

Avec les poules ils sont bons
pour d'interminables
--> Palabres


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2018)

_Négocier l'usage ou non du préservatif… Quelle bêtise ! Quelle atteinte à la _
→ salubrité
_publique !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Octobre 2018)

Est fondée, face à ce dilemme, une bonne partie de notre ⟶  sérénité.


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2018)

Serré ? Nie tes actes frauduleux !
Tu seras moins 
--> Terni


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2018)

--> Terminus ! 
cessez de ternir les vitres avec vos haleines


----------



## subsole (23 Octobre 2018)

Ça sent le munster dans le coin .......


----------



## litobar71 (23 Octobre 2018)

un
➞ monstre
de puissance également le _carré de lille_.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2018)

on demande des
--> Démineurs (avec tenue lourde)


----------



## subsole (23 Octobre 2018)

Je suis serein, je suis enruhbé


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2018)

Vite une ambulance une
--> Sirène et un gyrophare


----------



## Xman (23 Octobre 2018)

Queue d'
--> Aneries
_Un pompier lui ferait peut-être du bien ...._


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2018)

Que Dan rie !
Tous ont envie
C'est une queue monstre aux
--> Sanitaires


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Octobre 2018)

moustiquaires


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Octobre 2018)

⟶ Piqûre  de rappel!


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2018)

si l'infirmière a une taille de guêpe,
tous les gars du village vont
--> Rappliquer ô gué !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2018)

Elle risque de 
--> Plaquer son job


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2018)

Pourtant il ne lui reste
plus beaucoup de jours
à bosser : seulement
--> quatre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Octobre 2018)

Dès qu'on s'arrête un moment à regarder courir les → autres, 
le monde vous offre un spectacle misérable.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2018)

restons 
--> Vautrés sur la grève

Suave mari magno, turbantibus aequora ventis,
E terra magnum alterius spectare laborem,
Non quia vexari quemquam est jucunda voluptas.
Sed quibus ipse malis careas quia cernere suave est.


----------



## subsole (25 Octobre 2018)

ne voyez vous pas que la nature ne réclame rien d'autres ........ *(Lucrèce, Félicité du sage épicurien)*


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2018)

*autres* et encore *autres*...
Faudrait renouveler le
--> Terreau


----------



## Xman (25 Octobre 2018)

Vu la surface il est préférable de prendre un 
--> Tracteur


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2018)

Le tracteur a vu la jolie campagnarde en jupe et a voulu lui faire une 
---> farce


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Octobre 2018)

F.A.R.C.E. ⟶   Erratum!   ⟵ suggestion faite à partir de "Tracteur".


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

farce trop courte de cet
--> Amateur !


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2018)

qu'on s'enfonce bien ça dans le crâne à coups de marteau


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2018)

s'exclame le requin, poisson ô combien 
→ cartilagineux !


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2018)

Le requin a le ventre plein
et le crâne
--> Creux


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

le contraire d'un poète - comme c'est
--> Curieux !


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2018)

Un poète requin est-il aussi facile à
--> Exciter
qu'un requin poète ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2018)

Cela est il 
--> écrit quelque part ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

s'excite au premier bruit de pieds le requin-poète, le poète-requin d'us du vieux
--> Dictionnaire
Je mis un bonnet rouge au vieux dictionnaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Octobre 2018)

Être_ "Poète" _ en 2018 ?! ... Il n'y a rien de plus ⟶  archaïque !!!


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2018)

_L'amiral Larima _
_Larima quoi_
_la rime à rien _
_l'amiral Larima _
_l'amiral Rien_

pas étonnant que _certains_ 
→ rimailleurs
s'enmêlent la plume en contemplant _certain_ avatar !


----------



## subsole (27 Octobre 2018)

ils pourraient facilement tomber entre les pattes de l'allumeuse


----------



## boninmi (27 Octobre 2018)

--> fumeuse


----------



## subsole (27 Octobre 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> --> fumeuse


QQ4 et pan sur le museau


----------



## boninmi (27 Octobre 2018)

--> damoiseau


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2018)

Ici chacun peut s'enorgueillir d'être un drôle d'
--> Oiseau


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2018)

doigts audacieux à faire des
--> Chatouilles à Nini


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2018)

.. .. suffisantes pour faire
→ tricoler
la pauvrette.


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2018)

--> Tricoter
la rendrait plus utile


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2018)

Elle ne vas pas y 
--> Croire


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2018)

tout à mes illusions je la prie de confectionner_ (peinture/dessin suffira)_ une écharpe 
→ tricolore, 
elle restera maitre de son choix quant au point de tricot.


----------



## Xman (28 Octobre 2018)

Encore faut pouvoir faire un 
--> Coloriage
_sans dépasser_


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2018)

Vite avant l'
--> Orage


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

orage bleu comme une
--> Orange


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2018)

_Une des rares apparitions à l'écran de _
→ Jean-Pierre Talbot
_qui a perdu sa toison depuis…_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Octobre 2018)

Ces couleurs se fondent en 
⟶ harmonie.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

Chaque fleur s'évapore ainsi qu'un 
--> Encensoir


----------



## subsole (29 Octobre 2018)

C'est la cerise sur la gâteau


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2018)

--> Crise


----------



## Xman (29 Octobre 2018)

Crise de foi, ou de foie
retrouvons nous à la 
--> Croisée _des chemins_


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2018)

Je ne 
--> crois pas pouvoir venir


----------



## subsole (29 Octobre 2018)

Messire, messire, un sarrasin dans une charriote du diable ! c’est tout ferré y’a point d’bœuf pour tirer, c'est sorcellerie !


----------



## litobar71 (29 Octobre 2018)

hors sujet mais la

→ patrouille

vient de _*chopper*_ _(sacrés motards!) _le 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Jura39
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 à ce carrefour là #17478 !



Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne





Jura39 a dit:


> --> *crois* pas pouvoir venir


----------



## Xman (29 Octobre 2018)

_Dans le sujet, et en plein ..._
--> Citrouille


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2018)

...
Peu s'en fallut que ne pleurassent
Les soudards et les écoliers.
Enfants, voici des boeufs qui passent,
Cachez vos rouges tabliers !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Octobre 2018)

Pauvres enfants ! 
Ce sont eux qui paient les ⟶ conneries des grands!


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Mais le vert paradis des amours enfantines,
Les courses, les chansons, les baisers, les bouquets,
Les violons vibrant derrière les collines,
Avec les brocs de vin, le soir, dans les bosquets,
- Mais le vert paradis des amours enfantines


----------



## Xman (30 Octobre 2018)

Ô
--> Secours


----------



## subsole (30 Octobre 2018)

Le mal passé en comparaison du présent n'était encore que sucre.


----------



## Xman (30 Octobre 2018)

--> S....r 
n'est pas tromper


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

cuites ou
--> Crues ?


----------



## igorpotrovsky (30 Octobre 2018)

Curieuse virevolte


----------



## litobar71 (30 Octobre 2018)

encore un
→ osiériculteur


----------



## subsole (30 Octobre 2018)

ça doit, rapporter de de l'oseille cette spécialité


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

à pleines
--> Corbeilles


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2018)

Pfff ça rapporte que des 
--> bricoles


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2018)

L'osier a un bel avenir.
Bientôt des ordis en osier
C'est du naturel
Tout pour plaire aux
--> écolos


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Octobre 2018)

Encore un combat qui donnera lieu à d'absurdes 
⟶  violences.


----------



## igorpotrovsky (31 Octobre 2018)

Et dont on n'ose imaginer les conséquences


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2018)

Allllllooooooo, ça c'est de l'inconséquence, tu n'as toujours pas retenu la "leçon" de mon message dans le jeu des trois lettres ,* seul le mot utilisé devrait être en noir, merci de mettre en gris le reste de la phrase !*


----------



## pouppinou (31 Octobre 2018)

_C'est juste de la_
⥤ Méconnaissance


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2018)

Igor est en apprentissage
Bientôt au pied du mur
où l'on reconnaîtra le
--> Maçon


----------



## igorpotrovsky (31 Octobre 2018)

Je connais d'ailleurs un très bon maçon 
==> marocain


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2018)

_Ah oui, je le connais aussi ! Il est féru d'art_
→ contemporain
_et a participé à l'édification du Parpaing de Lilian Bourgat._


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2018)

Faire un gros parpaing
c'est à la portée d'un gros bras.
Mais faire une grosse M...éditerranée
il y a de quoi attraper une grosse
--> Crampe


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

ce qui relève de l'art de
--> Camper


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Octobre 2018)

_ ************Souhaitons lui, la bienvenue***************_
Une amabilité qui se force ressemble à une ⟶ grimace  qui se cache!


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2018)

Une grimace ne se voit pas
sur un visage
--> Émacié


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2018)

c'est l'effet exhilarant des
--> Macérations


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Novembre 2018)

C'est d'une telle →  confusion !!


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2018)

_En effet, et je me demande bien si cela n'est pas dû - pour certains - à une consommation excessive de_
→ schnouf


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2018)

Plouf !
Sûr !
Arrêtez !
--> Fouchtra !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2018)

aaah... aaah... aaah...
-> Atchoum !
encore un coup d'Abdallah


----------



## subsole (2 Novembre 2018)

c'est carrément le cahot


----------



## boninmi (2 Novembre 2018)

--> Caoutchouc


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Novembre 2018)

Tous les mots sont fins quand la ⟶ moustache  est fine.


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2018)

Mousse, ta chef inoffensive
apporte une innocente
--> Touche
au tableau précédent.


----------



## subsole (3 Novembre 2018)

c'est louche tout ça


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2018)

à la louche, remettons-en une
--> Couche


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2018)

c'est la saison
une bonne couche de
--> Choucroute


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2018)

_Hummm ! Avec quelques __→_ cruchons_ de vin d'Alsace ; bonheur !_
_Mais pour moi ce midi, ce sera pommes de terre, cancoillotte  fondue et saucisse de_ _→_ Morteau


----------



## igorpotrovsky (3 Novembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> c'est carrément le cahot



Seul le mot utilisé devrait être en noir , merci de mettre en gris le reste de ta phrase


----------



## igorpotrovsky (3 Novembre 2018)

Et les 
===> churros 
pour le goûter


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Novembre 2018)

À première vue, la pensée est claire et l'expression ⟶ obscure, 
à moins que ce ne soit le contraire ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2018)

Le 
--> coeur a toujours raison sur la pensée


----------



## pouppinou (3 Novembre 2018)

_Mais le coeur sans raison s'apparente souvent plus à de la pitié, comme un_ ⥤ collectionneur _qui agit par simple pulsion._


----------



## igorpotrovsky (3 Novembre 2018)

Comme un collectionneur de cœurs ? Qu'on pourrait dès lors qualifier de ===> coureur


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2018)

le cœur est un chasseur courreur
--> Cambrioleur solitaire


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2018)

Coeur cambrioleur qui
se dissimule dans une
plus ou moins grosse
--> Brioche


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2018)

Une brioche est souvent 
--> riche en beurre


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2018)

c'est la
--> Chérie du tailleur ("My tailor is rich")


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2018)

Mon tailleur est pas cher
ni riche !
Faut pas
--> Charrier


----------



## subsole (4 Novembre 2018)

en plus, le prix de la craie monte


----------



## igorpotrovsky (4 Novembre 2018)

Oui faut pas 
===> charrier


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2018)

igorpotrovsky a dit:


> Oui faut pas
> ===> charrier



Déjà cité 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-jeu-des-5-lettres.1238118/page-877#post-13348043

Le prix de la craie monte comme celui de 
--> L'Acier


----------



## igorpotrovsky (4 Novembre 2018)

Autant pour moi
Vu la conjoncture actuelle tous les prix grimpent, de l'acier à la craie en passant par la 
===> créatine


----------



## subsole (4 Novembre 2018)

ça sent le rance dans le coin


----------



## igorpotrovsky (4 Novembre 2018)

Oui , la vieille 
===> charogne 
Même


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2018)

... Ouvrait d'une façon nonchalante et cynique
Son ventre plein d'exhalaisons.


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2018)

Au détour d'un sentier une charogne infâme
Sur un lit semé de cailloux


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2018)

Tout le monde dort .... heureusement. ;-)
 carton rouge pour susbole, qui utilise le mot  _charogne _qui vient d'être utilisé, dommage c'était le début de la poésie.
Je me plonge dans un océan  de honte


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2018)

Ce jeu semble trop difficile.
On pourrait le transformer en
jeu d'une seule lettre.
Ou même en jeu sans lettre.
Ceci n'est pas une
--> Annonce


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2018)

Cette annonce mérite un tir de
--> Canon


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cette annonce mérite un tir de
> --> Canon


Ce n'est pas non plus une
annonce pour un QQ


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cette annonce mérite un tir de
> --> Canon


canon QQ4, j'annonce que  le canoë prend l'eau !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2018)

C'est une
--> dénonciation calomnieuse


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2018)

_Après un tel emballement, j'espère que la nuit vous aura porté_ → conseil _et vous aidera à retrouver la pérennité nécessaire à la poursuite du jeu ;-)_


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2018)

Oui et ouvrons bien les
--> Oeils


----------



## igorpotrovsky (6 Novembre 2018)

Et pas le temps de mettre les 
===> orteils 
en éventail !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2018)

des sortes d'éventails éminemment
--> Portables


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2018)

Les portables rendent
 peu de services à un
--> Prote


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2018)

Ce Prote risque de te mettre a la 
--> Porte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Novembre 2018)

Chers amis, au risque de 
⟶ compromettre  et/ou de plomber ce jeu ... Ressaisissez-vous! 
_ En vous remerciant ... _


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2018)

_Oui, oui parce que parfois la réponse_ → picote


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2018)

La réponse pourrait *picoter* à l'infinitif...
Pour cela il faut correctement la
--> Tripoter


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2018)

poitrine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

le balconnet de Madelon la met en
--> Vitrine


----------



## pouppinou (7 Novembre 2018)

Courbes sensuelles d'une concubine que l'on aime découvrir à des heures
➻ Tardives


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

le Faune a ses
--> Après-midi


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2018)

C'est une vraie 
--> Artiste

Grillé par macomaniac 

Je l'admire pour sa 
--> rapidité


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2018)

Rapidité ?
Normale
--> Pardi !


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2018)

plus véloce qu'un simple _C__hevalier de_
_→ Pardaillan_
quand il s'agit d'estocader à l'envi !

_« Le plus vaillant de ces vaillants, Pardaillan, que la plupart n’auraient pas regardé en face, amené là sans épée à l’abattoir, fut saigné comme un mouton. »_


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

qu'il se garde des rets ourdis
--> Perfidement  par Fausta !


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2018)

Faut s'tâter avant de le diable
--> Défier


----------



## subsole (8 Novembre 2018)

Derrière leur importance, on devine une paresse morose : ils voient défiler des apparences, ils bâillent, ils pensent qu'il n'y a rien de nouveau sous les cieux.


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2018)

Rien de nouveau sous l'essieu
toujours et encore de la poussière !
Rien qu'on puisse
--> Défaire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

d'effets raviver les moires
--> Défraîchies


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2018)

jusqu'à devenir étincelantes comme brillent les nacres des
→ huîtres
et ormeaux une fois bien évidés.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2018)

j'attend la
--> Suite


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2018)

.. .. dépeçages & décapages accompagnés par un cépage
→ cabernet sauvignon
de 1ᴱᴿ ordre et _siffler la fillette _avec un p'tit frometon du _trente-neuf_ !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

qu'on siffle ses fillettes agace la
--> Daronne


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2018)

J'-->adore énerver la Daronne avec ses sifflements


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Novembre 2018)

Même les ⟶ laiderons ?


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2018)

"j'adore" #17580
Tout le monde semblait d'accord pour éviter la
--> Conjugaison


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2018)

soignons-le 
	

		
			
		

		
	





_à la dure,_ qu'il entre fissa en
→ guérison
capédédiou !


----------



## pouppinou (10 Novembre 2018)

Attention pas touche à  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
, il pique comme un
➤ Hérisson


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

laiderons en conjugaison : guérison d'un hère ri.
--> Sonneries de cloches fêtent l'événement


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2018)

Près d'une ornière, au bord d'une flaque de pluie,
Un crapaud regardait le ciel, bête éblouie ;
Grave, il songeait ; l'horreur contemplait la splendeur.
...
_V. H. La Légende des Siècles_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Novembre 2018)

"L'homme est en droit de vouloir n'importe quoi d'une femme mais, 
s'il ne veut pas se comporter en brute, il doit faire en sorte qu'elle puisse agir
en  ⟶ harmonie avec ses illusions les plus profondes."

_ M.Kundera "La plaisanterie."_


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2018)

le crapaud 
--> Amoureux d'une étoile fera bien
d'apprendre l'escalade à mains propres


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2018)

Cet âne abject, souillé, meurtri sous le bâton,
Est plus saint que Socrate et plus grand que Platon
Tu cherches, philosophe ? O penseur, tu médites ?
Veux-tu trouver le vrai sous nos brumes maudites ?
Crois, pleure, abîme-toi dans l'insondable amour !

_V. H. Le Crapaud_


----------



## pouppinou (11 Novembre 2018)

Toujours éconduit par ce qu'il chérit, il sait lui rendre sa beauté et ranimer sa flamme.
De quel amour suis-je entrain de vous parler ?
...
Mais celle du ➳ Ramoneur pour sa cheminée.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2018)

Mon amour  , j'ai oublié ton
--> Numéro


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Novembre 2018)

Les ⟶ souvenirs se promènent dans la mémoire et nichent dans le coeur.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2018)

J'ai plus de souvenirs que si j'avais mille ans.

Un gros meuble à tiroirs encombré de bilans, 
De vers, de billets doux, de procès, de romances, 
Avec de lourds cheveux roulés dans des quittances,


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2018)

Tel mot est un sourire, et tel autre un regard ;
De quelque mot profond tout homme est le disciple ;
Toute force ici-bas a le mot pour multiple ;
Moulé sur le cerveau, vif ou lent, grave ou bref,
Le creux du crâne humain lui donne son relief.

_V. H. Les contemplations_


----------



## pouppinou (12 Novembre 2018)

Mots dictés et soufflés par le messager Gabriel
➻ l'Archange


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2018)

Soirée 
--> Hareng chez Gabriel ce samedi soir


----------



## litobar71 (12 Novembre 2018)

allons faire un sort à ces
→ gendarmes
bien fumés, accompagnés du p'tit vin jaune qui va bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Novembre 2018)

Douce peine! 
→  Charmeuse  ivresse, je te regrette!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2018)

la charmeuse de serpents pose pour
--> Rousseau


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2018)

Le pinceau n'était pas un
--> Roseau
qui pose lui aussi


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

Et ta 
--> sœur ? elle bat le beurre


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2018)

un teint de lait sa sœur : une
--> Rousse


----------



## pouppinou (13 Novembre 2018)

Qui a un charmant
➻ Sourire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Novembre 2018)

Usant d'éloges flatteurs et d' → ironies piquantes.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

Lisant le message d' Unepause je suis comme un 
--> serin. libre comme l'air


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2018)

Attention en s'envolant
gaffe au tour de
--> Reins


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2018)

c'est un truc qui arrivera ou moins une fois à tous les terriens


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2018)

Alerte a tous les terriens , je déclenche la
--> Sirène


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2018)

Si reine d'un jour est toujours la première
que deviendront les
--> Dernières ?


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2018)

elles dégusteront un
➞ résiné
de derrière les fagots pour digérer la pilule.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2018)

les voilà
--> Résignées au résiné sans lésiner


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2018)

il suffira d'un 
--> Signe


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2018)

Un cygne saurait-il faire le
--> Singe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Novembre 2018)

Autant que le vent, le ➝  voisinage  murmure !


----------



## pouppinou (15 Novembre 2018)

Autant que l'orage, Dame Ginette, elle, ne sait que s'égosiller !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2018)

avec un mari chantre d'
--> Église il faut pouvoir 
passer le mur du son


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2018)

sans sucer des
--> Réglisses


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2018)

sens sut céder : raies 
--> Glissantes


----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2018)

binnnnn, avec un peu d'antigel ça passe non ?


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2018)

Dent tige élancée comme une
--> Tringle


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2018)

gel en ces cons mut nœud train 
glin-glin. Où est donc passé le
--> Tigre dans ce moteur ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2018)

Avec mon moteur je préfère une transmission 
--> Intégrale plutôt qu'un tigre


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2018)

de par son essence le tigre Esso a les pattes cloutées rétractiles (neige/verglas) ainsi qu'un
→ différentiel
aux petits oignons. 
il _avale_ la route vite fait aves ses couverts Guy Degrenne.


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2018)

Même avec de beaux couverts
il faut avaler la route-soupe
avant qu'elle soit
--> Froide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Novembre 2018)

Et puis vous lire, jusqu'à ne plus comprendre la ➝ moindre phrase.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

il faudra attacher à ce fil un déchiffreur de
--> Grimoires


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2018)

et pour transporter les dicos
faire appel à des
--> Grooms


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2018)

qui forment une sacrée bande de 
→ gourmés
pince-sans-rire.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2018)

C'est du langage 
--> Morse ?


----------



## subsole (18 Novembre 2018)

non , un banc de morues


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

morues en mini jupes 
--> Mordues par le froid


----------



## pouppinou (19 Novembre 2018)

Il est vrai que par le délicat tissu de soie blanc posé sur la campagne ce matin, il n'est pas enclin à choisir un tel petit morceau de tissu pour sortir, au risque de sentir, même sur les plus belles jambes du monde, une morsure glaciale bien
➝ Douloureuse


----------



## subsole (19 Novembre 2018)

À moins d'être velue comme un ours


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> À moins d'être velue comme un ours



Ours , quatre lettres au lieu de cinq  comme le stipule la règle
C'est une  --> Lourde faute


----------



## subsole (19 Novembre 2018)

Toutes mes confuses, elle est bien velue celle-là !
Je devrais  plonger la tête dans le bassin de la source qui coule dans la Grotte des apparitions à Lourdes  défoikeu


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2018)

C'est pas très 
--> Drôle comme endroit


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2018)

Est-ce une raison suffisante
pour mettre un gilet jaune
et foutre le
--> Bordel ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

tant qu'on y trouve des
--> Blondes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Novembre 2018)

Messieurs, vous avez une si  ➝  adorable  petite façon d'être ...


----------



## litobar71 (19 Novembre 2018)

→ l'avatarde
le retour ! 
amuse-toi à nos dépens louloute !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2018)

là, va, tarde l'heure - tour à Muse
--> Attardée


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2018)

À tare démente, poème
--> Détraqué


----------



## subsole (20 Novembre 2018)

continue, tu n'as plus que ta main droite et ce coeur patraque, mais continue, ne te pose pas de questions continue


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2018)

Si tu continue, tu va te prendre un
--> Râteau


----------



## subsole (20 Novembre 2018)

un rat-taupe évite les pièges


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2018)

Avant de finir en
--> Pâture


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2018)

en tombant dans la
--> Trappe


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2018)

du
--> Pâtre


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2018)

ce bougre d' emplâtre
à la graisse de hérisson


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Novembre 2018)

Le visage ruisselant de ➝ larmes ...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

d'avoir encouru les
--> Blâmes de Nini la bergère


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2018)

La bergère dort , le marchand de 
--> Sable vient de passer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Novembre 2018)

Au moment où la lumière baisse,
où les journées se font plus courtes,
que serait le mois de Novembre sans
le ➝ beaujolais ...


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2018)

Allons ! buvez !
Le beaujo ce n'est pas le
--> Diable


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

mâchez-moi ce Saint-amour à franches
--> Mandibules


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2018)

et sans délais


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2018)

Et pour exhiber votre côté
végétarien BIO
croquez une bonne
--> Salade
(vinaigre BIO obtenu à partir de
beaujolpif BIO naturellement)


----------



## Xman (22 Novembre 2018)

Pfff avec le Beaujolpif nou-bio on va attraper des
---> Maladies
Hein Jacob ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Novembre 2018)

- "Dis Papa c'est quoi _les hommes?_"
- "Ce sont des princes, des mendiants et des fous, des artistes et des gueux, des loups et des agneaux.
De très petites choses ➝ * fragiles* et admirables, qu'un rien suffit à vaincre [...]" 

P. Claudel _"Le monde sans les enfants"_ P. 60


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

ils se laissent prendre dans les
--> Filets de soie de ces dames


----------



## subsole (23 Novembre 2018)

La faiblesse des hommes, elles savent
Que la seule chose qui tourne sur cette terre,
C'est leurs robes légères.


----------



## Xman (23 Novembre 2018)

"La Cigale, ayant chanté
Tout l'Été,
Se trouva fort dépourvue
Quand la Bise fut venue.
Pas un seul petit morceau
De mouche ou de vermisseau.
Elle alla crier famine....". Mais c'est une ---> Fable


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2018)

Ici chacun est un potentiel
posteur à table à fable
c'est une personne
--> Affable


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2018)

et pourtant 
->> Balafrée

J'avais oublié le a après le b


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2018)

suite à l'implosion des deux
→ baffles
de la chaine hi-fi du 20ᵉ siècle.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2018)

Et la chaine hi-fi chantait 
Seul sur le --> sable, les yeux dans l'eau 
Mon rêve etait trop beau, 
L'ete qui s'achve, tu partiras, 
A cent mille lieux de moi 
Comment oublier ton sourire? 
Et tellement de souvenirs?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 (#17652) a dit:
			
		

> La bergère dort , le marchand de
> --> Sable vient de passer



tous ces sables ont besoin d'être
--> Balayés


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2018)

Sables balayés donc
*Flaque Bridée*

Inutile de faire une
--> Analyse


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2018)

Une analyse 
--> Nasale ?


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2018)

où il est rapporté dans les
→ annales
de ce jeu que certain joueur a la possibilité d'édition *4 heures* après son post #17664 !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2018)

l'exploration des fosses nasales a été méconnue de la
--> Psychanalyse des profondeurs


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2018)

Aujourd'hui , c'est jour de 
--> Chasse


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2018)

Tirer la chasse
Tout le monde y pense
quand on a la
--> Chiasse


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2018)

encore faut-il au berger 
faire une descente d'
--> Échasses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Novembre 2018)

Une _démarche_ incertaine n'a point de 
➞ franchise


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2018)

Une des marches est usée
difficile à
--> Franchir


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2018)

Pour la franchir , il ne faut pas être 
--> Farouche


----------



## pouppinou (26 Novembre 2018)

Mais simplement avoir de magiques
➜ Babouches


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2018)

Mais ça se terminera quand même par une bonne
--> Bûche


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

quand donc ce marbrier 
viendra-t-il suppprimer l'
--> Embûche de la troisième 
marche du grand escalier de Moulinsart ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Novembre 2018)

_ ... Moulinsart ..._
Serait-ce le lieu de prédilection des 
*→*  noctambules ?


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2018)

Non, seulement du
--> Capitaine


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2018)

Une pinte de bière est un mets de roi.


----------



## litobar71 (27 Novembre 2018)

en nous lisant Haddock s'écrierait surement: bande de 
→ traîne-potences,
mille millions de mille milliards de mille sabords de tonnerre de Brest !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

il espère trouver une Bianca aux Floralies
--> Gantoises (ou un rossignol au Vieux Marché)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2018)

Et pourquoi pas un
--> Singe ?


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2018)

Attendre les Floralies jusqu'en avril
dans cinq ans !
C'est pour les
--> Dingues


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2018)

ou les 
→ saltimbanques
copains comme cochon_s_ avec les _noctambules_ !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2018)

Les saltimbanques , quel beau poème de Guillaume 
--> Apollinaire


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2018)

→ a.l.i.e.n.
un cinq lettres passe-partout !


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2018)

Un qui passe bien partout : le
--> Juliénas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Novembre 2018)

Tout est question de   → subjectivité...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2018)

vis tes sub-jets, c.. ! dit le cracheur de feu au
--> Glavioteur de jus de chique


----------



## subsole (29 Novembre 2018)

sanatorium


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2018)

Investissons-nous pour soigner
les malheureux
--> Tubars


----------



## pouppinou (29 Novembre 2018)

Ils devraient tous faire une cure en
✑ Sanatorium


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> ✑ Sanatorium



par les cornes du mamelouk poilu,
→ certains
posts ont été écrits par H. G. Wells (l'Homme Invisible) comme le #17694


----------



## subsole (29 Novembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> sanatorium





pouppinou a dit:


> Ils devraient tous faire une cure en
> ✑ Sanatorium



certains ont du cervelas à la place de la cervelle


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2018)

le cerf veut, las, muser des
--> Andouillers


----------



## pouppinou (29 Novembre 2018)

Mon rhume de cerveau a éclipsé la réponse du sieur @subsole d'où mon
➬ Embrouille
[avec toutes mes excuses]


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2018)

Suivre son post comme son
--> Ombre
c'est indispensable...

(Du cafouillage dans ce forum :
trois messages #17699...)


----------



## litobar71 (29 Novembre 2018)

_"le loustic a la vue perçante"_, comme ma voisine la
→ rombière
du troisième étage. 

*personnellement je distingue 4 posts #17699*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Novembre 2018)

Contrastant avec celles du 6e étage... 
J'ai pour voisines de palier de _"vieilles filles sans joie"_, → timorées
 à souhait et terriblement ennuyeuses!


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2018)

préférons leur la preste
--> Maritorne (la providence des âniers)


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2018)

Marie tord neuf doigts de pied !
Aïe ce n'est pas
--> Marrant


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2018)

ce nez pâme : harengs !
--> Embarrassant 
- ça se sent...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2018)

Cela me laisse de 
--> marbre


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2018)

Personne ne reste de marbre
s'il reçoit un joli bijou d'
--> Ambre


----------



## pouppinou (30 Novembre 2018)

Ce qui ne me laisse pas de marbre et qui me fait m'interroger, c'est de savoir de ce qu' @Unepause peut bien se délecter avec si grande gourmandise ?
Ne serait-ce pas un onctueux Cappuccino, où la gourmande essaie d'y quérir la dernière mousse de lait ?
En tout cas, y a ⇢ Ressemblance, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2018)

Je pense plus a un bon vin 
--> Blanc du Jura


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2018)

si @Unepause est issue du département 44 un cépage
→ folle-blanche
se soustrait aux regards, bien planqué derrière l'opacité bienveillante du mug.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2018)

il y a dans tout cela une touche
--> Orientale


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2018)

(Pour savourer ses souvenirs du midi
un bon grand coup de 
--> Grenache) Grillé je tourne le
--> Talon


----------



## Xman (1 Décembre 2018)

Moi, je ferme ma cave avec un 
--> Antivol


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2018)

aucun antivol ne peut empêcher l'
--> Évasion de la part des Anges


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2018)

Les anges ne prennent pas l'
--> Avion ?


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2018)

non mais ils profèrent certains roucoulements de fond de 
→ gavion
très caractéristiques après avoir bibiné.


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2018)

Même un ange doit bibiner
pour tenir tête à une
--> Virago


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Décembre 2018)

Un jour, entendu dans le bus ... 
_ "Ce que les hommes m'ont appris de plus précieux;_ → savoir_ me passer d'eux!"_


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2018)

_Pour arriver à une telle conclusion, faut-il nécessairement avoir des_
→ ovaires ?


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2018)

Bien sûr que non,
c'est pour éviter les
--> Déboires


----------



## subsole (3 Décembre 2018)

La femme infidèle a des remords ; la femme fidèle a des regrets.


----------



## pouppinou (3 Décembre 2018)

N'en étant pas une, je ne peux qu'essayer une chose impossible... de les
➙ Comprendre.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2018)

Si une femme est infidèle , le mari a des 
--> Cornes


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2018)

Elles sont magnifiquement
--> Ornées
Le mari les a peintes 
en jaune comme des gilets


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2018)

il a aussi une collection de 
--> Bicornes pour les
circonstances offcielles


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2018)

À cette occasion il montre ses
--> Biceps


----------



## litobar71 (4 Décembre 2018)

comme le rustre _Zampano (La strada) _le fait pour la récolte de
→ piécettes
quotidiennes.


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2018)

ce genre de spectacle était apprécié dans beaucoup de cités antiques.


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2018)

Beaux coups de scie taisant, tiquant,
 mordant les
--> Critiques
les laissant sans voix


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2018)

en un mot capilotracté


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2018)

moka pile au trac tété de la
--> Cantatrice


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Décembre 2018)

_〜 Pensée du jour [et ce] Sans aucun lien avec Vous 〜_
 Il est très difficile d'entretenir une conversation cohérente et  ⟶ sincère, lorsque l'on est confronté à un vrai trou du cul..!!!!


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2018)

si, mais il faut lui parler très très près du sphinctere.


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2018)

Atmosphère !  Atmosphère ! Est-ce que t'as une gueule d'
--> Atmosphère ?
Ce serait bien d'en changer...


----------



## pouppinou (4 Décembre 2018)

Atmos, faire du son Dolby Surround hybride qui vous retourne l'Estomac


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2018)

ne laisse ton Mac exposé aux débordements de
--> Camomille


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2018)

... ni à la rage de la
--> Racaille


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2018)

méfiez-vous du
--> Carlin : il bave


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2018)

oui, mais il est tellement câlin


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2018)

Sa bave a un goût prononcé
--> Alcalin


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2018)

donnez-lui-z'y cinq
--> Calissons


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Décembre 2018)

[...]
 Sa bouche rouge et intelligente lui enseigna beaucoup de choses, et ses mains douces et souples aussi.
En amour, il était ignorant comme un enfant, enclin à se précipiter aveuglément dans les plaisirs des sens comme dans une eau sans fond. Elle lui apprit à ne point prendre de plaisir sans en donner en retour; elle lui enseigna que chaque geste, chaque caresse, chaque attention, chaque regard devaient avoir une⟶ raison
[...]_ la suite bientôt_.


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2018)

_Fortuné _aurait préféré du 
→ saucisson
vu son gout pour la viande fraiche d'_Empereur_. 

*zut ! *grillé par notre avatarde, mais ça passe.


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2018)

... où un bon bout de
--> Cuissot
de chevreuil préparé
pour Joséphine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2018)

il a brûlé pendant que 
Margot se faisait
--> Asticoter
par le gâte-sauce


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2018)

enflammé par les exubérances des 
→ corsets
de la gent féminine.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2018)

Le corset met en valeur le 
--> Torse de ses dames


----------



## pouppinou (7 Décembre 2018)

Que de masculinité dans ce mot - torse - pour décrire la partie anatomique féminine la plus à même de vous captiver comme si on vous avait jeté un
⚩ Sortilège


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2018)

pouppinou: le torse comprend les *épaules* aguicheuses *&* la divine
→ poitrine
rencontrée déjà tout bébé.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2018)

y naviguer sûrement
requiert l'étude d'un
--> Portulan


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2018)

... et l'abandon du
--> Pantalon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Décembre 2018)

Extrait_ Nouvelle n°5*_
En cet après-midi d’hiver, il fait peu froid. Elle s'avance vers moi, démarche chaloupée d'une habituée des grandes valses. Je distingue à peine sa silhouette dans la pénombre de cette petite rue du quartier de Châtelet. Plus elle approche, plus j'aperçois les matières, les textures de ce qu'elle porte. [...] Dans son sillage, son parfum [...] 
[...] Non impossible! Le sien possède ce petit quelque chose de diabolique, une touche d'animalité à vous rendre fou allier. Un musc ⟶ opulent, charnel [...]
*Auto-Édition MMXVI _"Ses〜Elles et autres nouv〜Elles" _de SimaD


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

cette 
--> Poule
cocotte le patchouli


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2018)

La nature n'est pas vaincue totalement
la cocotte demeure un tantinet
--> Poilue


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2018)

Poilue ?? j'ai du 
--> louper quelque chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Décembre 2018)

Contrairement à la _belle-de-nuit_, la ⟶ _racoleuse_ est poilue et sans parfum ...


----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2018)

poilue & sans parfum..., une femelle homo sapiens
→ normale
somme toute.


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2018)

--> Dormante
elle devient homo sapionce


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2018)

Eh voila qu'elle 
--> Radote  maintenant !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2018)

des métamorphoses
--> Tordantes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Décembre 2018)

Proverbe arabe
_"Quand tu veux choisir un ami, adresse-toi à celui dont l'amitié t'honorera, 
qui te traite avec_ ⟶ égards_ si tu lui témoignes de la considération, 
qui t'aide dans le besoin, te soutienne quand tu parles, et qui sache supporter tes impatiences.
Quand tu l'auras trouvé ... passe-lui ses défauts."_


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

et offre-lui des
--> Dragées


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2018)

L'avantage de draguer des filles différentes, c'est qu'on peut leur dire toujours la même chose.
_F. Beigbeder._


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2018)

ce qui peut éviter à l'homme à bonnes fortunes d'en prendre pour son
→ grade
dès l'abordage des princesses.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

si la dulcinée ne s'est pas fixé pour règle : il faut faire
--> Gambader dix hommes pour en fare marcher 
un seul


----------



## pouppinou (10 Décembre 2018)

Seule pourra ouvrir la porte d'une telle forteresse imprenable, votre *grandeur* d'âme.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

le
--> Glandeur est prévenu


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2018)

Attention au
--Danger !


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2018)

Va falloir ranger tout ça
on ne s'y retrouve plus !


----------



## litobar71 (10 Décembre 2018)

un endroit au hasard: une 
→ grange
abandonnée fourretout dans le jura 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

dans le foin de granges 
il fait bon♩fait bon♩fait bon♩
--> Narguer la décence


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Décembre 2018)

Laissons place aux attitudes simples et ⟶ naturelles


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

place aux truismes sans
--> Truelles


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2018)

L'explication est le summum de l'altruisme intellectuel puisqu'en essayant de faire comprendre quelque choses à quelqu'un on renonce du même coup à une supériorité.


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2018)

Le mot propre, ce rustre,
n'était que caporal, je l'ai fait colonel.
_V. Hugo, Les Contemplations._


----------



## pouppinou (11 Décembre 2018)

Avec sa citation, @loustic, a su fort bien s'*illustrer*.


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2018)

Tranquillement chasser les mots
en se balançant
accroché au
--> Lustre


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2018)

Pour ce balancer a un lustre mieux vaut être un bon 
--> Equilibriste


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

ou avoir des 
--> Bretelles bien accrochées


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2018)

Avant toute chose
restons
--> Libres
de nous envoler


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2018)

tu 
--> brise  
La glace


----------



## pouppinou (12 Décembre 2018)

N'y aurait t'il pas un problème de conjugaison dans le thread de @Jura39 ?!
Pour ma part je m'abstiendrais bien de le prendre comme
☛ Scribe


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2018)

passons les productions de ce scribe aux
--> Cribles de la critique


----------



## subsole (13 Décembre 2018)

Les sbires de Maître Capello ne tarderont pas à arriver


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2018)

Avec joie ils pourront 
--> Bisser
la tirade


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2018)

accompagnés tout du long par une douce _brise_
→ arboisienne


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2018)

Cet homme marchait pur loin des sentiers obliques,
Vêtu de probité candide et de lin blanc;
Et, toujours du côté des pauvres ruisselant,
Ses sacs de grains semblaient des fontaines publiques.
_V. H._


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2018)

Pendant qu'il sommeillait, Ruth, une moabite,
S'était couchée aux pieds de Booz, le sein nu


----------



## subsole (13 Décembre 2018)

immobile, ouvrant l'oeil à moitié sous ses voiles


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2018)

Ainsi parlait Booz dans le rêve et l'extase,
Tournant vers Dieu ses yeux par le sommeil noyés;
Le cèdre ne sent pas une rose à sa base,
Et lui ne sentait pas une femme à ses pieds.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2018)

[...et Ruth se demandait...]
Quel dieu, quel moissonneur de l'éternel été,
Avait, en s'en allant, négligemment jeté
Cette faucille d'or dans le champ des étoiles.


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2018)

Cet homme mangeait dur loin des paniers obliques,
Repu de crudités sordides et de vin blanc;
Et, toujours à côté des riches rougissant,
Ses joues gonflées semblaient des fessiers athlétiques.

_(Pardon V. H.)_


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2018)

à force de crudités les oreilles sont
--> Endurcies


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Décembre 2018)

"Divertir,
_afin d'enseigner, _est la première qualité
* ⟶ requise *en poésie."
 Chateaubriand.


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2018)

De la musique avant toute chose,
Et pour cela préfère l’Impair
Plus vague et plus soluble dans l’air,
Sans rien en lui qui pèse ou qui pose.

Il faut aussi que tu n’ailles point
Choisir tes mots sans quelque méprise :
Rien de plus cher que la chanson grise
Où l’Indécis au Précis se joint.

_Verlaine_


----------



## pouppinou (16 Décembre 2018)

Chanter sous des paroles d'amour,
Sur un timbre musical de velours,
Extase où le temps se fait instant unique,
N'est-ce pas là le doux chemin d'une âme luminique.


----------



## litobar71 (18 Décembre 2018)

le nombre de pieds m'apparait bien
→ inique
dans ces quatre vers: huit, dix, douze et quatorze!


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2018)

_Pas vraiment de quoi __s' _→ inquiéter


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2018)

Non, pas vraiment.
Ainsi se faire traiter de pied
est souvent accepté en toute
--> Quiétude


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2018)

grillé donc .... comment dire bof 
===> étudier


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2018)

Ne pas connaitre le vers libre n'est pas digne d'un être ↝ érudit.


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2018)

Il faut boire plusieurs verres libres
avant de péter une durite


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2018)

et de laisser échapper des tropes à l'
--> Étourdie


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2018)

S'échapper des tropiques
cela vaut-il le détour ?


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2018)

rhétorique


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2018)

C'est 
--> Routinier !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2018)

Plus de mot sénateur ! plus de mot roturier !


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2018)

Pour ne pas changer
préparons un bon apéro
avant de casser la croûte


----------



## litobar71 (19 Décembre 2018)

au-delà de l'apéro du victor hugo

_Je fis souffler un vent révolutionnaire.
Je mis un bonnet rouge 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 au vieux → dictionnaire. _


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2018)

Je préfère un bonnet jaune
--> Citron


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Décembre 2018)

⟶ Victoires


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2018)

===> chimères


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2018)

Mèches rebelles difficiles à vendre
ou simples chimères ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2018)

à défaut de saisir la Chance aux 
cheveux, attrapons le pan de sa
--> Chemise


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2018)

Au moins ça lui cachera les
--> Miches


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2018)

râlaient mi chipies
--> Moches


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Décembre 2018)

Le souffle rauque des reproches est dans toutes les ⟶ bouches


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2018)

_Cela fera peut-être de bonnes basses pour un _
→ choeur


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2018)

J'n'étais encore qu'un enfant d'chœur
Qu'j'avais déjà un 
--> cœur de rocker


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2018)

_Waoh… Plamandon est au rock ce que l'aquarelle est à la peinture : pauvre en intention, pauvre en énergie. Au final on ne contemple que de pauvres_
→ croutes


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2018)

Copie rapprochée :
Dans #17802 il était question de casser la *croûte*...
c'était pour lancer la dégustation d'une bonne
--> Tourte


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

à croupetons dans la
--> Yourte


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2018)

_et pour vous y rejoindre, on peut trouver des_
→ traboules ?


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2018)

Qui fréquente les traboules n'est pas un
--> Balourd


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2018)

conscient qu'au prochain bouchon lyonnais il commandera "les
→ palourdes
gratinées", comme d'hab !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2018)

Ah les palourdes , un bon souvenir de vacances ou nous faisions du
--> Pédalos


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

des escapades de galopins aux lagons des
--> Galapagos


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2018)

_Avec un nom pareil, ces iles auraient pu être découvertes par un _
→ espagnol


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2018)

Là-bas les roches volaniques,
lianes et tortues
rendent inutile la fabrication d'
--> Agglos


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

les touristes s'y agglomèrent en bandes
--> Rigolardes


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2018)

Je vois souvent les touristes quand je panne avec ma voiture encore en
--> Rodage


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2018)

en plus pas facile d'utiliser ton auto à pédales avec ta 
→ podagre
qui remet ça au moment des fêtes.


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2018)

Aïe ! Manque plus qu'un bon
--> Orage


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Un orage , vite je débranche ma box , je suis chez 
--> Orange


----------



## litobar71 (23 Décembre 2018)

une ânesse callipyge en vue! vite je monte sur mon _grison_ tel _sancho_ avec son
→ onagre
et talonne l'animal au besoin.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2018)

cet onagre a de l'
--> Organe à revendre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Décembre 2018)

En cette veille de jour férié, la  ⟶ modération, en tout point est de mise ... 
*Joyeux Noël à tous*​


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2018)

Joyeux Noël !
Chic, si on ramasse une bonne bûche, 
on peut la déguster sans avoir du
--> Mordant


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2018)

ce n'est pas en 
--> Dormant qu'on bûche


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2018)

Joyeux Noël
Les bûches en bois , c'est pour les 
--> Ratons laveurs


----------



## pouppinou (25 Décembre 2018)

De laveur, je ne vois aucun raton pas même un quelconque Riton pour se taper la vaisselle en se lendemain de Noël.
C'est Bibi qui s'y colle avec comme seule armure son tablier tel un hoplite avec son
➳ Plastron


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2018)

Ah ! les
--> Paladins méconnus de la plonge...


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2018)

La corvée de plonge incite parfois 
le plongeur à poser un 
--> Lapin


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2018)

effrayé par la montagne de coupes 
pleines, le lapin coupe par la
--> Plaine


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2018)

Une plaine au Népal c'est 
forcément une montagne
--> Aplanie


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2018)

C'est plein de rochers, je préfère la plage.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

En montagne , j'emmène toujours un bâton de 
--> Pèlerin


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2018)

et de la poudre de
--> Perlimpinpin contre
le mal des rimayes


----------



## pouppinou (27 Décembre 2018)

_Certes le montagne est belle, chantait Ferrat,  mais que de difficultés si celle-ci s'inscrit sur le parcours de Compostelle.
Il faudra alors savoir, malgré le bâton de pèlerin, courber l'échine et imiter le _➪ Peuplier _résistant aux assaults d'Eole._


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2018)

Le roseau peut plier
Le peuplier tremble


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2018)

peu plier t'rend bleu, 
--> Pilier de tutelle


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2018)

Nul conseil n'est plus loyal que celui qui se donne sur un navire en péril


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Décembre 2018)

Au risque de sécher les larmes d'une veuve ou d'un ⟶ orphelin


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

Il faut évacuer cet orphelin en 
--> Hélicoptère


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2018)

Et l'amuser en lui faisant découvrir la
--> Philo


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2018)

en commençant par l'
--> Hylémorphisme du Stagirite


----------



## Thealopera (27 Décembre 2018)

Mais n'est ce pas nier  l'⟶*immortalité *de l'âme ?


----------



## pouppinou (28 Décembre 2018)

_Faut-il croire à l'immortalité de l'âme se séparant du corps et risquer la géhenne ou rester spinozien qui voit l'unicité chose efficiente de toute chose. A chacun sa_
➞ Moralité


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2018)

Mort alité ou mort au combat
seule survit la molaire
(Aristote ?)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2018)

sur-vit, là mol, erre à l'état de
--> Déréliction


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2018)

Un peu de 
--> Controle s'il vous plait


----------



## Thealopera (28 Décembre 2018)

Ce n'est pas en se mettant en ⟶*Colère* que nous avancerons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Décembre 2018)

Ou à l'occasion:
_Consulter_ les ⟶ *oracles*


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2018)

Oracles 
Ô desserts aux poires 
Vous êtes loins d'être 
--> Drôles


----------



## litobar71 (29 Décembre 2018)

comme la _bobine_ (poire) de mon
→ solénoïde 
en manque de jus par moins 15º C.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2018)

Essayez d'en acheter une en 
--> Solde


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2018)

J'ai voulu acheter une bobine
chez Machin, mais la machine a dit :
--> Désolée


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2018)

il y a pénurie
--> Obsidionale


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2018)

Comme la 
--> Monnaie


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2018)

si tu veux causer sérieusement de
→ numéraire
pour mes étrennes alors ouvrons une conversation privée.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2018)

En voila des 
--> Manières de réclamer ses étrennes !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2018)

recherchons plutôt les faveurs de ces
--> Mignardes


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2018)

ce n'est point pour mézigue que je récolte ces petits
→ riens
deci delà mais pour mon mac mini qui changerait bien sa webcam (aimantée) en fonction depuis 2006  !

quant aux fougueuses _mignardes_ ce sera sans caméra.


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2018)

Cent camés ratatinés 
espèrent demeurer des
--> Terriens


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2018)

→ trentenaires
ad vitam _éthernam_.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2018)

deux sans trois
hère à deux vits ? ah ! mais... ter n'as
--> Mâtures


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2018)

Du haut du mât, 
tout forumeur sait
--> Sauter
sans échec et mat.


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2018)

attention de ne pas atterrir sur un râteau


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

Ou sur 
--> autre chose


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2018)

dont il reste à déterminer la
--> Nature


----------



## boninmi (31 Décembre 2018)

--> Rature


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2018)

lis tes ratures,
--> Auteur !


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2018)

De la rature un pro
est un auteur amateur


----------



## pouppinou (31 Décembre 2018)

Moi j'aurai plutôt dit quel calembour merveilleux sur une homophonie bien trouvée qui donne à tout cela de la
➥ Hauteur.


​


----------



## litobar71 (31 Décembre 2018)

moi j'aurais plutôt dit que l' 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Ouroboros 1ᵉʳ
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 est un grand
→ pharceur

_please aucune boule rouge, j'en ai déjà dans l'avatar. _


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2018)

Jade en lava tard la boue
désormais il nous illumine ce
--> Phare


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

Ce phare dans lequel cette sirène joue de la 
--> Harpe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Décembre 2018)

_... Douce mélodie ..._
Éloignant ainsi, les trois ⟶ harpies.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

C'est bientôt l'heure du 
--> Repas du réveillon du nouvel an


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Décembre 2018)

⟶ Saperlipopette ...!!


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

_Saprelotte! il n'est 
--> pourtant pas beau_
_
(Fourchambault, 1878)_


----------



## pouppinou (1 Janvier 2019)

2018... 2019... en espérant que se soit un, putain de bordel de bon
➥ Tournant


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

je vois bien des sous-vireurs se
--> Vautrant dans le décor
en sortie de virage


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

Il y a toujours des 
--> Travaux sur cette route


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2019)

Avant la grande course de printemps
les travaux sont nécessaires 
pour éliminer vos
--> Rivaux
Bonne année


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

toutes sortes d'auxiliaires
--> Auxiliaires sont de bonne guerre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Janvier 2019)

Objet de curiosité que_"d'éliminer ses rivaux"_ chez les ⟶ provinciaux


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

@Unepause tu es une vraie 
--> Princesse sur tes avatars


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

dit celui qui s'en sent
--> Pincé


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2019)

Celui qui sent sans nez 
est un menteur, en principe


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2019)

Ou un
--> Cretin


----------



## Thealopera (2 Janvier 2019)

La tempérance ne faisait visiblement pas partie de vos bonnes ⟶*résolutions* de nouvel an !


----------



## pouppinou (2 Janvier 2019)

_Ce n'est somme toute q'un jour de plus au_
⇥Calendrier


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2019)

C'est ce qui est noté sur mon 
--> Cahier


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2019)

Relire toutes ces notes 
ça doit bien faire
--> C...r
(Cinq lettres qui font un peu c...r)


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2019)

Pardonnez-moi, dans le post précédent 
j'ai oublié une lettre, je voulais écrire :
--> Chérir
chérir tous les posteurs évidemment !


----------



## litobar71 (3 Janvier 2019)

les posteurs de la famille des arthropodes marins en battent des
→ cirrhes
de joie & d'allégresse.


----------



## Thealopera (3 Janvier 2019)

Un →*enrichissement* du nombre de lettres s'impose pour relancer l’intérêt du jeu.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2019)

Quelle belle
--> Maîtrise


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2019)

Quelle maîtrise il faudrait pour trouver 
des mots de dix lettres différentes au moins !
Ce serait un grand 
--> Rafraîchissement
(mais un rapide épuisement hélas)


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2019)

_À Bourges, j'ai vu danser sur un vitrail une Salomé vêtue de pourpre; elle allait, sautant sur les mains, creusant les reins; et ses jambes pendaient au-dessus de sa tête comme deux étamines issues d'un lis rouge._


----------



## Thealopera (3 Janvier 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle maîtrise il faudrait pour trouver
> des mots de dix lettres différentes au moins !
> Ce serait un grand
> --> Rafraîchissement
> (mais un rapide épuisement hélas)


Tu ne souffrirais pas d'_*→Hippopotomonstrosesquipédaliophobie* par hasard ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Janvier 2019)

subsole a dit:


> _À Bourges, j'ai vu danser sur un vitrail une Salomé vêtue de pourpre; elle allait, sautant sur les mains, creusant les reins; et ses jambes pendaient au-dessus de sa tête comme deux étamines issues d'un lis rouge _


De la volupté, de l'intrigue, de la grâce, de la magie ...  Cette danse est une ode à la 
→ séduction


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2019)

L'enfer est tout entier dans ce mot: solitude
_V. H._


----------



## pouppinou (3 Janvier 2019)

_Solitude dit «petite liberté» pour certain_
⇢ Misanthrope


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

mis en trope : qui s'ennuie de la
--> Trompe


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2019)

Qui s'ennuie de la trompe ?
L'éléphant ?
Non, à l'heure de l'apéro, 
grâce à elle il se retrouve 
--> Pompette


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2019)

car il a vidé complètement la mare à
→ trouspinette
de Vendée. (cela nous change du Jura)

_zut! un QQ, je dois revoir ma copie!_

mais quel 
→ empoté 
suis-je ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Il faut que tu
--> Temporise


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut que tu
> --> Temporise



ton "Temporise" ne _respectant_ pas la règle, je reprends donc "empoté" du post précédent #17912,
mais ne voulant pas m'attirer les foudres d'un modérateur _respecté,_
je grave quand même ta réponse dans le marbre d'une
→ métope
à toutes fins futiles (tff).


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Il faut que je trouve une 
--> Métaphore


----------



## Thealopera (4 Janvier 2019)

@*litobar71*

Quel sens de la →*Diplomatie* !


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2019)

Suffit-il d'un diplôme pour être diplomate ?
J'en connais qui sont diplomates sans être des diplomates ! 
Heureusement ce ne sont pas des vraies plaies !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2019)

Les faux diplomates sont dans des 
--> Asiles


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2019)

Les autres s'occupent de leurs
--> Valises


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2019)

... et de leurs 
--> Vilaines affaires


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2019)

d'innocentes
--> Lavandières en
 feront des torchons radieux


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2019)

L'avant d'hier elles se faisaient déjà remarquer
par d'époustouflants
--> Délires


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2019)

et leurs visages pleins de 
--> Rides


----------



## litobar71 (6 Janvier 2019)

& si nous reluquions plutôt les sillons pigeonnants dans les échancrures de corsage ou bien leur_s_
→ derrière_s_ 
floutés.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2019)

ce qui implique une marche d'approche pour surplomber ces
--> Dernières


----------



## pouppinou (6 Janvier 2019)

_Quel dommage de vouloir surplomber quand la beauté se trouve en général à l'horizontal, là où la probabilité est la plus élevée de capter le regard de celle, qui pour un instant, devient_
⥈ Sirène


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Janvier 2019)

”Le monde est plein de midinettes prêtes à adorer les 
⟶ princes quels qu'ils soient.” J. Anouilh


----------



## Thealopera (7 Janvier 2019)

A condition, toutefois, qu'ils ne ressemblent pas à des ⟶*grenouilles.*


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2019)

... c'était un Soliveau,
De qui la gravité fit peur à la première


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2019)

Les Grenouilles, se lassant 
De l'état démocratique, 
Par leurs clameurs firent tant 
Que Jupin les soumit au pouvoir monarchique.
...
_La Fontaine_

Jupin désigne Jupiter.
Dans ce jeu le mot *Grenouilles* peut être remplacé par *Gilets.*


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2019)

Thealopera a dit:


> grenouilles





loustic a dit:


> Grenouilles


on sait depuis le brekekekex koax ! koax ! d'
--> Aristophane que le coassement 
des grenouilles produit de l'écho


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Les Grenouilles, se lassant
> De l'état démocratique,
> ...
> Dans ce jeu le mot *Grenouilles* peut être remplacé par *Gilets.*


Lisons --> Gilets et ça fait un QQ !
Na ! Tant pis pour moi !
Loustic est un drôle d' 
--> Artiste


----------



## litobar71 (7 Janvier 2019)

loustic ?  ce pseudo me dit quelque chose, un descendant d'aïeul
→ bonapartiste
sans doute ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Janvier 2019)

"_Bien_ *⟶ téméraire*
_l'homme qui se repose sur sa constante fortune!
Napoléon lui-même, malgré son génie,
était le joueur qui finit toujours par perdre contre la banque tenue par le destin._" L. Arréat

 Nota Bene: À trop citer, serais-je devenue fainéante?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2019)

Encore un
-->  Parasite ?


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2019)

Les ténias ou tænias sont des vers plats ou plathelminthes, appartenant au genre Taenia.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2019)

Garçon ! remettez-moi une
--> Absinthe (ça tue, le vert)


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2019)

c'est une tisane qui peut tuer (ceux qui ont des verres)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2019)

A votre
--> Santé !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2019)

et vive les soifs bien
--> Étanchées


----------



## litobar71 (10 Janvier 2019)

au p'tit Pineau des
→ Charentes 
blanc !


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2019)

Et pour accompagner
une charogne bien cuite ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Janvier 2019)

une solution 
→ chlorée
LA CROIX. 


_*Air: La Tour, prends garde*

Fillett', prends garde
D'salir en jouant
Ton beau tablier blanc !

Tant pis, ma foi
Maman emploie
L'eau de JAVEL LA CROIX !


Fillett', prends garde
Car ta maman 
Se fâchera, surement !

Mèr'Rabat-joie
Maman emploie
L'eau de JAVEL LA CROIX !


Je peux jouer
Sans me gêner
Ni me faire gronder

Car pour ma joie
Maman emploie
L'eau de JAVEL LA CROIX !_


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2019)

Ça donne qui en créole ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2019)

Retourne donc a l'
--> Ecole


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Retourne donc a l'
> --> Ecole


pour apprendre à compter jusqu'à cinq 
afin d' éclore en beauté


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2019)

et d'apprendre par cœur des poèmes
--> Colorés
*A* noir, *E* blanc, *I* rouge, *U* vert, *O* bleu


----------



## litobar71 (11 Janvier 2019)

ce bienveillant surveillant ne s'intéresse qu'au  jaune de l'
→ alcootest,
point barre !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2019)

Les 
--> Carottes sont cuites


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2019)

les carottes sont cuites mais les
--> Cartomanciennes sont crues


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2019)

Pour que les cartomachines soient crues 
elles doivent se lancer dans les plus osées des 
--> Romances


----------



## pouppinou (11 Janvier 2019)

et faire tournoyer les cartes par d'innombrables
↬Manoeuvres


----------



## litobar71 (11 Janvier 2019)

et proposer macarons de Charlou et
→ Crémant
de Bourgogne aux gogos de la salle d'attente.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2019)

tant qu'on a les faveurs de la 



--> Tempérance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Janvier 2019)

Tête baissée, murmurant tout bas:
"De telles faveurs ... je les espère ⟶ partielles!"


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2019)

Avec la Tempérance luttons 
contre la démesure, 
mettons de l'eau dans le vin, 
montrons que nous avons des 
--> Tripes 
(c'était la minute moralisatrice, 
sur ce je vais boire un bon coup de blanc)


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2019)

les bonnes intentions sont
--> Pétries de faux-pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Janvier 2019)

Qui par la suite, peuvent rendre certains *⟶ tristes*.

_Confidence du Soir.... Bonsoir:_ Qu'abonde ou pas sur cette toile, quelques propos; moralisateur, médisant, sournois, enjoué, intime et/ou sincère.. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'à chaque passage, c'est un véritable plaisir que de vous lire.


----------



## litobar71 (13 Janvier 2019)

tiens, tiens, tiens.. (comme l'a écrit l'oncle de Sacha Distel) *Unepause* caresse dans le sens du poil les posteurs et les
→ postrices
de ce jeu, inchangé depuis des siècles & des siècles ! 

_il m'arrive d'écouter la musique de *Unepause* Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ? 4.0 tout en décryptant ses posts, là c'est Gregory Porter avec Free. _


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2019)

Écouter la musique ça fait du bien.
Pourtant quand on est enrubé
on se demande si ça remplace le
--> Sirop


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2019)

et même le beurre de cacahuètes au 
petit déjeuner si elle est bien épaisse
--> Prosit !


----------



## litobar71 (13 Janvier 2019)

les deux précédentes réponses ayant aiguillonné mes papilles gustatives je finalise un coulis de
➞ triops
au vin blanc & fine champagne, il accompagnera à merveille les filets de perche au diner.


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2019)

Vous tous pouvez le décider aussi.
Pour sauver la planète que nos ancêtres osaient appeler La Terre, j'ai pris une décision importante :

À partir de ce jour, en dehors des repas, je serai vegan.

(voir le fil Parlons écologie)


----------



## pouppinou (14 Janvier 2019)

_L'extrême privation ne sera t'elle pas le début d'une vie d'extrême_
*⇏* Frustration ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2019)

Quand j'achète , je demande toujours une 

--> Ristourne


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2019)

... sur les flans avec une bise de la
--> Boulangère


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Janvier 2019)

Celle dont les pommettes sont ponctuées d'une
*⟶ virgule* de fard


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2019)

c'est ma bise sur sa
--> Clavicule qui lui 
a fait piquer un fard


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2019)

Pour améliorer le fard
elle attend l'arrivée du
--> Caviste


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2019)

il passe le rubicond à chaque
--> Visite


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2019)

A chaque visite , je nettoie toutes mes 
--> Vitres


----------



## subsole (15 Janvier 2019)

Tels des estivants rougeots cuits par soleil de midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Janvier 2019)

Pourtant, qu'il est bon en Été, 
persiennes à demi-fermées d'être
⟶ casanier.


----------



## pouppinou (16 Janvier 2019)

_A l'ombre des grands rayons dorés dits Ra-vageurs,_
_Sous une douce musique Cigalienne,_
_Ouvert à une belle rêverie d'auteur,_
_Dans une sieste dite à l'italienne._

Que de plus belle bataille qu'un quatrain en alexandrins sous le feu nourri de rimes *croisées*.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2019)

Nous ride ris. Me crois ailes
à l'ombre des moucharabiehs


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2019)

Les mouches à rats biélo-russes
ce jour encore oseront nous 
--> Moucher


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2019)

Mais que va faire notre président pour aider les 
--> Chomeurs ?


----------



## pouppinou (16 Janvier 2019)

Je pense que pour faciliter la recherche d'un emploi et pouvoir indiquer qu'ils sont mobiles, il va généreusement leur indiquer d'utiliser à moindre frais un de ces électriques
⤏ Vélomoteurs


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2019)

Mais pour contrôler sa batterie l'usagé va devoir utiliser un 
--> Voltmètre


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2019)

L'usager usagé 
sans voltmètre 
attrapera au vol le
--> Métro


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Janvier 2019)

Mais surtout, répandre des leurres et des illusions pour
*⟶ tromper* les citoyens ...


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2019)

Tromper est-ce nécessaire
pour rouler en
--> Torpédo ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2019)

en faisant le tour 
de la place du 
--> Trocadéro


----------



## pouppinou (17 Janvier 2019)

Où le chauffeur Torpétiste peut voir sur sa gauche, si il quitte la route des yeux quelques instants, les skaters *décorant* le parvis de leur sensationnelles figures.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2019)

en attendant de se faire redécorer la
--> Trombine par la figure 
dite du mange-parvis


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)

Un peu parti un peu naze 
J'descends dans la 
--> Boîte de Jazz 
Histoire d'oublier un peu le cours de ma vie 
Les gars me regardent énervés 
C'est pas un habitué 
Sûrement pas un amoureux de Dizzy


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Janvier 2019)

Ah! que d' ⟶ embouteillages   ...


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2019)

Dans un bazar pareil 
on risque de paumer ses
--> Bagages


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2019)

et de faire des
--> Grabuges


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2019)

midi, on me souffle à l'oreille que la
→ garbure
est prête, vous êtes les bienvenus sur notre ancienne gabare pour souper si l'estomac vous en dit !


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2019)

_16:10… est-ce vraiment l'heure d'avaler un _
→ burger ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2019)

ou un tablier de sapeur pur
--> Gras-double ?


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2019)

Sa peur et son reproche 
en tendance écolo 
l'incitent à manger du 
--> Gardon


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2019)

afin de dépolluer, il ferait mieux de manger du goudron


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2019)

puisque *subsole* réclame du goudron en
--> Inauguration de son statut neuf 
de *Vénérable sage*, je fournis les plumes


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2019)

En déplumant le cochon
faut faire gaffe à son
--> Groin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Janvier 2019)

Whaouuuu! *"Vénérable Sage"* Quel_ noble_ statut! 
@subsole, bravo à vous! Conservez votre piquante ⟶ originalité.


----------



## boninmi (19 Janvier 2019)

Unepause a dit:


> Whaouuuu! *"Vénérable Sage"* Quel_ noble_ statut!
> @subsole, bravo à vous! Conservez votre piquante ⟶ originalité.


@Unepause Nous sommes tous amoureux de tes avatars *originaux*
Où peut-on voir tes "toiles" en grand ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2019)

@Unepause

J'adore tes
--> origines


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2019)

#18000 faut pas rater ça ! 
De quoi épater le 
--> Pigeon
(Enfin, tous les pigeons 
les vénérables comme les originaux)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2019)

Je garde mon 
--> Poing dans la poche


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2019)

Après le goudron et les plumes j'ai du me faire un shampoing


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2019)

Et après le shampoing tu applique de la 

--> Gomina dans tes cheveux ?


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2019)

_uniquement quand je reçois des danseuses de tango à la _
→ maison


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2019)

pour danser le Tango
--> Hesitation


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2019)

Danser ainsi semble de la (belle) 
--> Théorie


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2019)

faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties avec son short


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2019)

ces orties sont-elles aussi piquantes qu'un Tango
--> Frostbite


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2019)

_A l'évidence mon histoire de tango vous a inspirés. Et si maintenant, on parlait de_
→ frites ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2019)

Ces frites sont elles 
--> Certifées  
Made in Belgique ?


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2019)

Peu importe de savoir qui les a
--> Faites.
Mais il faut toujours vérifier
que si on a la frite
on a aussi la pêche.


----------



## litobar71 (22 Janvier 2019)

ah! la pêche à la 
→ fascine
et les fritures d'éperlans, merci cousins !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Janvier 2019)

Des échanges, des rires, de la danse et une alimentation
⟶ saine. Un vrai régal!!


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2019)

Avec une boite de 
--> Sardines


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2019)

elles aideront l'avisé
--> Excursionniste
à arrimer sa tente


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2019)

--


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2019)

Rimer sa tente 
Avec sa tante 
Cela me tente
Pour plaire aux
--> Blaireaux


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2019)

Offrir à ma tante
Un blaireau me tente
Tant elle a de beaux
Poils sur le museau.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)

Le principal minerai permettant la production d'aluminium est le
--> Bauxite


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2019)

Pour les  bateaux qui transportent de la bauxite attention à la liquéfaction ==> https://www.futura-sciences.com/sci...ine-science-mystere-bateaux-liquefient-74555/


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2019)

Le vrac en poudre est dangereux à transporter. 
Litobar71 a-t-il des informations sur les vraquiers ?
En attendant retour de la contrepéterie belge :
il a des bateaux et des châteaux


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2019)

merci LOUSTIC d'écorcher mon pseudo avec ce distingué 'L' majuscule !
le vin en poudre (et son transit international olé olé) est sujet tabou & ne se déguste que dans du verre
→ cathédrale,
quant à la contrepèterie je suis la personne qui ne la comprend pas, laissant celui qui l'énonce et celui qui la comprend vaquer à leurs mutines occupations.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)

Dans les Cathédrales , il n'y a pas du 
--> Harcèlement  avec les enfants ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2019)

tu as surement d'intéressants souvenirs de
→ sacristie
à raconter à nous autres ?


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2019)

--> Sapristi !
*L*'habitude de commencer une phrase par une majuscule...
Le contrepet donne : il a des châteaux et des bateaux 
(pleins de frites)


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2019)

bon dieu ... mais c'est bien sûr !
→ saperlipopette !
j'avais trouvé alors, mais oublié le "belge" !
de plus ce n'est pas la première fois avec celle-ci mais bien la troisième ou quatrième !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2019)

les bas tôt ne sont pas chauds
--> Partisans des chattes haut


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2019)

--> Putain !
C'est ce qu'on peut dire 
en découvrant d'autres 
contrepèteries belges comme :
il fait beau et chaud


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

effet beau : hile chaud ! clame le
--> Capitaine aux urinoirs


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2019)

Le capitaine 
--> Anticipe ses besoins avant la tempête


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

il a des bottes de pipes dans sa
--> Cantine


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2019)

Il pourrait bien tomber sur une quelconque 
--> Actrice


----------



## boninmi (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> il a des bottes de pipes dans sa
> --> Cantine





loustic a dit:


> Il pourrait bien tomber sur une quelconque
> --> Actrice



--> Cantatrice


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2019)

Le Pompier 
--> récite « le Rhume » dans la Cantatrice Chauve


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2019)

A-tchoum !
Pas facile de réciter quand on a le rhube ! 
On a la gorge 
--> Rétrécie


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

avaler une pleine
--> Citerne de 
rhum  la dilatera


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Janvier 2019)

De lentes mélopées  ⟶ orientales épargneront sa voix ...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2019)

Avec  sa voix , elle est déjà une grande 
--> étoile de la chanson orientale


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2019)

Une grande étoile ?
C'est une
--> Litote


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2019)

et une 
--> Politesse
insultante c'est 
un oxymore


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2019)

Si la politesse consiste à baiser la main de dondons ⟶ineptes et à serrer les doigts de contemporains malhonnêtes, qu'on ne compte plus sur moi pour le consensus social minimum.
( Philippe Bouvard)


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2019)

La politesse de l'esprit consiste à ne pas dire tout ce qu'il souffle.


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2019)

L'esprit peut-il remplacer l'
--> Apéritif ?


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2019)

rien ne saurait remplacer l'apéro, pas même les frites, hipppppssss


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2019)

Avec un apéro , je préfère un bon ⟶ strip-tease


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2019)

Nos plaisirs les plus doux ne vont pas sans tristesse 
_Horace. P. Corneille_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Janvier 2019)

_Pouvez-vous imaginer une femme qui laisserait son bien-aimé 
lui raconter pendant mille et une nuits des_ ⟶ histoires _à dormir debout ?_


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2019)

Il y a parfois des histoires  ⟶ rigolotes a écouter


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2019)

*Shéhérazade* a dans son sac mille
--> Rebelotes narratives d'une 
nuit sur l'autre : elle aurait pu s'en
inspirer, la femme de Barbe-Bleue


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2019)

en plus  du pipeau, Shéhérazade jouait également du téorbe


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2019)

Ainsi elle se mettait sur 
--> Orbite


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2019)

Pour pouvoir ⟶ boire en cachette


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2019)

et s'exercer à 
--> Ribouler du nombril


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2019)

... de quoi perdre la 
--> Boule


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2019)

et finir par y voir
--> Double


----------



## litobar71 (1 Février 2019)

grâce à sa réalité virtuelle connectée en
→ bluetooth


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Février 2019)

Accédant ainsi à quelques ⟶ voluptés ...


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2019)

par des procédés
--> Convolutés


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2019)

C'est la ⟶ révolution technologique


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2019)

Révolution dont rêve
toute louve assoiffée de progrès


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2019)

... de progrès
--> Dévolu
aux voluptés


----------



## boninmi (2 Février 2019)

--> Révolu


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2019)

Une mèche en pierre sûre
c'est un vrai
--> Velours


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2019)

Une selle en velours sur un   ⟶ Vélomoteurs , ça en jette


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Février 2019)

Sans ⟶ douleur


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2019)

une sèche en pierre mûre : le 
--> Rouleur la préfère au gris


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2019)

J'aime mieux le bleu que le gris comme ⟶ couleur du ciel


----------



## pouppinou (2 Février 2019)

Comme la couleur du Jeans d' @Unepause que je qualifierais  de *bucolique*


----------



## boninmi (2 Février 2019)

--> colique


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2019)

Remède de grand'mère : 
soupe de sciure de sapin
avec un œuf à la coque


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2019)

il arrête de courir et reste
--> Recroquevillé


----------



## litobar71 (3 Février 2019)

_Fallait qu'il soye singulier
→ loquedu,_
_vraiment rien dans sa petite tête, le Jean-Paul, pour s'être laissé influencer par le caporal _(A. Le Breton, _Le Corbillard de Jules, _Paris, Table Ronde, 1979, p. 44).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2019)

⟶ Redoutable est l'indigne mollesse d'esprit!


----------



## pouppinou (3 Février 2019)

Où l'ancienne force de frappe nucléaire des *sous-mariniers* français, quand le même adjectif devient nom.


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2019)

La marine aura toujours besoin de
--> Mousses


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2019)

Les mousses adorent le gâteau de ⟶ Semoule au lait


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Février 2019)

Mais aussi les brigands et les ⟶ imposteurs


----------



## pouppinou (4 Février 2019)

Les uns, posteurs de douces missives poétiques.
Les autres, expéditeurs de SMS *expéditifs*.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2019)

les expéditeurs expéditifs ont le sens des
--> Lapalissades


----------



## litobar71 (5 Février 2019)

qu'ils accompagnent parfois d'une
→ œillade 
complice !


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2019)

J'ai ri ma dette est effacée ! 
Qu'on plie ce papier 
et qu'on l'avale avec une 
--> Persillade


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

accompagnée d'un soupçon de
--> Persiflage


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2019)

Cela amuse la ⟶ galerie


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2019)

La Cigale, ayant posté 
Tout l'été, 
Se trouva à moitié nue 
Sur le forum dans les nues


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2019)

J'aime pas les cigales , je préfère les ⟶ Aigles


----------



## litobar71 (6 Février 2019)

dépecés en règle par les fourmis
→ agressives


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

ce
--> Voisinage n'a 
pas profité à la Cigale


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2019)

Si galeux qu'on soit 
pour bien danser 
on demeure 
--> Avisé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

dans ces rondes me raviser ?
s'écrie le Faune aux bras 
--> Avides


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Février 2019)

Les manières sont un art. Il y en a de parfaites, de louables et de
 ⟶ fautives; mais il n'en est point d'indifférentes ...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Inde : y faire ente
--> Furtive en
belle devadâsî


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2019)

L'Inde nous expédie de l'excellente
--> Truffe
On vit une drôle d'époque....


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2019)

Je ne suis pas certain que les   ⟶Furets.com expédient sans frais de port


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

à des tarifs qui ont de quoi
--> Stupéfier


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2019)

--> Superfétatoire


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2019)

Super fête à Thouars 
à l'oeil toute la journée 
on s'y fait 
--> Tatouer


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

tatouer à l'œil mais l'
--> Outre au gosier


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2019)

en matière de sottise les meilleurs candidats ne se trouvent pas toujours dans les troupeaux de moutons


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2019)

Pour garder des  moutons , il faut bien penser a mettre une ⟶ Cloture


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2019)

Rien de tel 
qu'un petit coup de gnôle 
pour résister à la 
--> Torture


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2019)

le tort tue à coup de retour de bâton


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2019)

Pas de gnôle avant de prendre la ⟶ route


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2019)

---


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2019)

... attendre la pause
--> Casse-croûte


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2019)

et manger des ⟶ Hamburgers sur le bord de la route


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2019)

les végans se cantonneront au
--> Broutage d'herbe (dont
 l'âme est indemne de la faculté 
 sensitive d'après le Stagirite)


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2019)

Le stage irrite les participants 
en particulier tout jeune 
--> Bourge


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2019)

Le
--> Débourrage
du bourge est un art ingrat


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2019)

Surtout si le bourge se   ⟶ Drogue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Février 2019)

〜Aujourd'hui 〜 J'ai regardé un homme tel un déchet .... que dis-je!
Tel un véritable tas d'⟶ ordures ...
{Nota Bene: J'ose espérer que chacun de vous, se porte pour le mieux }


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

L'ordure joue souvent le ⟶ Sourd , un vrai déchet cet homme !!


----------



## pouppinou (10 Février 2019)

De ces déchets qui bien souvent ne sont même pas recyclables et qui voient en l'autre leur *souffre-douleur*.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

d'où leur
--> Soufre
(ils n'ont pas bonne mine)


----------



## boninmi (11 Février 2019)

--> Fourrures


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2019)

Des fourrures passées au soufre 
ça fout la
--> Frousse


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

la Vénus aux fourrures 
soufre qui fout la frousse
porte une perruque
--> Rousse


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

Porter de la fourrure, mais quelle horreur !!
Grillé


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

Une perruque rousse , comme votre ⟶ Soeur ?


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2019)

Pour faire la course
avec la sœur de la 
Vénus à la fourrure 
faut être un peu maso


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

Une maso n'a pas de   ⟶ Coeur


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2019)

mais sa dose de
--> Coquetterie
jetez donc trois
pommes d'or à 
cette Atalante


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2019)

Ah ! T'as lentement ramassé les pommes 
et perdu la course ! 
Quel 
--> Cirque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Février 2019)

C'est un véritable régal que de vous lire!
_"Le plus beau de l'écriture, c'est cette tension entre ce qui est écrit et ce qui est à écrire, c'est l'usage d'une liberté qui prend ses_ ⟶ risques _en laissant ses traces." _Georges Picard


----------



## pouppinou (12 Février 2019)

La pensée couchée sur le papier suivant le fil de ses idées rendant l'âme d'un Homme immortel, témoin d'une époque. La pensée ordonnée et capturée tel un papillon tourbillonnant dans les airs que l'on aurait attrapé au vol et épinglé pour à jamais rendre l'éphémère éternel.
L'écriture est le jet de nos réflexions retenues et filtrées par les fibres *cellulosiques *gardiennes des traces de notre passage.


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2019)

Les cellules aux zigues écrivaillons sont réservées. 
Les autres sont 
--> Isolés


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2019)

Aujourd'hui fête des amoureux... des (5) lettres. 
Tapotons sur nos claviers de cellulose.
Le soleil est là pour nous encourager 
mais il partira avant que nous soyons 
--> Insolés


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

on arrive à se procurer de la lumière avec de bonnes
--> Réflexions


----------



## pouppinou (15 Février 2019)

Est-ce qu'après une trop longue réflexion on peut être sujet à un coup de *soleil* ?


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2019)

Un intellectuel, c'est d'abord quelqu'un qui réfléchit avant d'écrire ou de parler, qui réfléchit avant de réfléchir, et qui réfléchit même sur l'utilité de la réflexion avant la réflexion proprement dite. _Bernard Pivot._
En tout cas la lumière se réfléchit sur les œils-de-chat.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2019)

La lumière , je  ⟶ l'isole de la chambre noire


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2019)

à la
--> Camisole, "je l'isole" !


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2019)

Ça mérite de passer à la 
--> Casserole


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2019)

Une casserole pour préparer un Colombo de veau à la 
⟶ Créole


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2019)

colère


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

la Créole en colère à l'idée d'un passage 
à la casserole, j'en connais un qui va se
--> Récolter une veste


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2019)

Aucune ⟶ Tolérance !!


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2019)

Tollés rances ? 
Hourrahs immenses ? 
Qu'en pense la finance ?
Ce n'était qu'un coup de lance


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2019)

Vas-tu laisser ce cancrelat lui manger le foie sans rien dire?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2019)

Pour moi ce sera une ⟶ Raclette ce soir


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2019)

Le cancrelat est plutôt
--> Acariâtre


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2019)

... mais opportuniste question
--> Cantine


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2019)

Quand la tartine de Chuck Norris tombe, la confiture change de côté.


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2019)

nan, tu as fait un QQ4
Il faut cinq lettres différentes 
J'ai obtenu plus de temps de réflexion en différant cette réponse.


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2019)

nan, c'est pas un QQ 
restaurant 
Panpan qq subsole... 
Bienvenue fabriceunko 
Bienvenue pas
--> Froide


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2019)

j'hésite : une droite ou une giroflée pour 
un *subsole* décidément grippé ? - disons un
--> Foudroiement olympien


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2019)

Suis pas sans une grande forme en ce moment, c'est la foire à la connerie


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2019)

Personne n'en profitera pour faire le 
--> Fiérot


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2019)

Quelle belle bande d’enfoiré


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2019)

qu'elle bée le bandant foiré, cette
--> Affriolante Andalouse !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2019)

Elle est ⟶ naturelle


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2019)

Quelle sensualité torride ce matin


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2019)

Est-ce 
--> Utile ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2019)

Non ⟶ Italienne


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2019)

parée de
→ plaisantes
chairs où il faut


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2019)

--> Saine 
de corps et d'esprit


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2019)

ses formes y dessinant des contours de
--> Collines


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2019)

bref de belles cochonnes


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2019)

Attention les zessegons
cachez vos nichons


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2019)

de beaux nichons 
deux bonniches ont


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2019)

Bienvenue dans le merveilleux monde de la classification en biologie. Monde ou aucun biologiste n'utilise le même mot pour désigner la même chose. Mais ou parfois ils utilisent le même mot pour désigner plusieurs choses différentes. Rien que pour le plaisir de faire chier ceux qui veulent comprendre.


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2019)

La plastification des gilets jaunes 
en gros tubes dentifrices 
permet d'échapper aux flics


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Février 2019)

⟶ Ma*lf*a*is*an*c*e


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2019)

Farces et attrapes 
Des boutiques pour 
se faire avoir


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2019)

un diable pustuleux 
dans un paquet de
--> Scaferlati


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2019)

attention la surprise pourrait vous faire tomber de la falaise


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2019)

À l'aise Blaise !
On la remonte sans être 
affamé ni affalé ni 
--> Affaissé


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2019)

_falaise_ déjà dit, c'est la fiesta


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2019)

ça mérite une
--> Défenestration


----------



## litobar71 (22 Février 2019)

triste
→ destinée
pour le fauteur de troubles.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2019)

C'est ce que les gens se ⟶ disent


----------



## pouppinou (22 Février 2019)

Le monde devient de plus en plus brutal et la vox populi ne connait plus le pardon, c'est directement la *dé*cap*it*atio*n*. [Louis XVI aurait très pu le dire ]


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2019)

Ils *disent* mais feraient mieux de se taire
au lieu de conjuguer... 
Disons que c'est 
--> Stupide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Février 2019)

Sous une apparence froide et *⟶* stoïque


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2019)

Allez *⟶ *Ouste du balai


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Février 2019)

⟶ Joutes


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2019)

Les joutes au smartphone 
préoccupent les 
--> Jeunots


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2019)

Ah les smartphones , c'est un vaste  *⟶ *Sujet


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

vastes sujets, amples 
--> Jaquettes


----------



## subsole (25 Février 2019)

Je vois qu'on est aux taquets


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2019)

Certains vont pouvoir 
mettre sur le tapis les
--> Quéquettes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2019)

⟶ Énigmatiques !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2019)

Un ⟶ déguisement ?


----------



## subsole (25 Février 2019)

oui, déguisement de nudiste


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2019)

Déguisement qui doit être bien 
--> Étudié
pour empêcher toute agression féministe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Février 2019)

L'art de la 
⟶ Séduction; 
Se voiler de pudeur.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2019)

... en ménageant des aires
--> Translucides


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2019)

Faisant apparaitre de belles ⟶ Cuisses


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2019)

Des cuisses de grenouilles pour les Rosbifs ! 
Ils sont capables de les apprécier ces 
--> Cuistres !


----------



## litobar71 (27 Février 2019)

pour en revenir à l'art de la séduction évoqué là #18185 un petit peu plus haut mais pas trop...
quelque(s)
→crudité(s)
en guise d'assaisonnement.


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2019)

Les crudités c'est difficile à dire 
pendant qu'on en mange ! 
Ou alors, faire une bonne 
--> Réduction


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Février 2019)

"Un retard forcé dans notre correspondance avec nos amis,
c'est une façon impérieuse de les avoir toujours présents à notre 
⟶ Souvenir." _A. Amiel-Lapeyre_


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2019)

Ainsi, quand des raisins j’ai sucé la clarté,
Pour bannir un regret par ma feinte écarté,
Rieur, j’élève au ciel d’été la grappe vide
Et, soufflant dans ses peaux lumineuses, avide
D’ivresse, jusqu’au soir je regarde au travers.


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2019)

Je t’adore, courroux des vierges, ô délice
Farouche du sacré fardeau nu qui se glisse
Pour fuir ma lèvre en feu buvant, comme un éclair
Tressaille ! la frayeur secrète de la chair


----------



## subsole (28 Février 2019)

va falloir remettre les cierges dans leurs boites.......


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2019)

Moi, de ma rumeur fier, je vais parler longtemps
Des déesses ; et, par d’idolâtres peintures,
À leur ombre enlever encore des ceintures


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2019)

Des ceintures ⟶  noires ?


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2019)

C’est, à l’horizon pas remué d’une ride,
Le visible et serein souffle artificiel
De l’inspiration, qui regagne le ciel.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2019)

D'ais seins eurent noires : l'art t'y fit ciel d'eux

Tu sais, ma passion, que, pourpre et déjà mûre,
Chaque grenade éclate et d’abeilles murmure ;
Et notre sang, épris de qui le va saisir,
Coule pour tout l’essaim éternel du désir.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2019)

La ⟶ raison tue la passion


----------



## boninmi (3 Mars 2019)

... et @Unepause est une passionnée, elle n'est donc pas 
-> raisonnable


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2019)

Qui donc saurait l'
--> Arraisonner


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2019)

A mon avis  ,  ⟶ personne


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2019)

un
--> Serpent 
lui offrant des pommes ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2019)

Un serpent ? il fallait y  ⟶ penser


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2019)

suspenseur (en un mot)


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2019)

Le penseur veut, le songeur subit.
_V. H. Les travailleurs de la mer._


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2019)

le songeur subit s'est laissé
--> Surpendre


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2019)

Surpis sommes-nous ! 
Pas de quoi mettre le feu aux 
--> Poudres


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2019)

Enfin du ⟶ repos , c'est presque le week end


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2019)

le guerrier va pouvoir se
--> Prostrer sur le canapé
(avec un pack de Kro)


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2019)

Prosper sur le canapé 
avec un pot de crack 
s'endort illico presto


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2019)

Perso, je ne m'endors jamais dans le canapé


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mars 2019)

Même quand votre dame, se sentant offensée d'avoir moins d'attention de votre part qu'une certaine "Dame qui rit", vous oblige à y nuiter pour raison *personnelle* ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Mars 2019)

Situation peu ⟶ singulière.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2019)

aux occurrences
--> Plurielles


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2019)

Pleurs de femme et pluie d'été ne durent pas longtemps.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2019)

le premier zéphyr 
fait s'envoler les
--> Pelures
hivernales


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2019)

C'est ⟶ Super


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2019)

mêmes les
--> Prudes
reprennent  formes


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2019)

Cet homme marchait pur loin des sentiers obliques, 
Vêtu de probité candide et de lin blanc; 
Et, toujours du côté des pauvres ruisselant, 
Ses sacs de grains semblaient des fontaines publiques. 
_V. H._


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2019)

un poème ruissellant
Sa barbe était d'argent comme un ruisseau d'avril.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2019)

C'est un poème très  ⟶ sérieux


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2019)

Wouai, des instants paroxystiques.


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2019)

--> Xylophone


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2019)

Cela prend de longs instants
pour citer des oxymores 
zut grillé ! 
Respirons un bon coup d' oxygène


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2019)

avant d'aller 
à la chasse aux
--> Xylophages


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2019)

J'espere ne pas trouver ces "Xylophages"  dans nos beaux  ⟶ Alpages du Jura


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2019)

--> Anthropophages


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2019)

les anthropophages des alpages
sont tapis à l'affût d'apérissantes
--> Randonneuses


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2019)

Randonneuses ou grosses dondons dodues ? 
Pour le savoir utilisez un 
--> Drone


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2019)

Dans la Drone , je fais des ⟶ rondes dans Les jolies colonies de vacances 
Merci maman, merci papa 
Tous les ans, je voudrais que ça r'commence 
You kaïdi aïdi aïda.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Mars 2019)

Ne rejetons pas dons et ⟶ offrandes que la nature prodigue ...


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2019)

Dans la nature évitons de tout
--> Déflorer


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2019)

J'ai bien tenté, nonchalant, de regarder devant moi, la tête droite, au loin, de fixer mon âme floribonde sur la cavalcade leste des herbes qui frissonnent sur les crêtes.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2019)

euphorie
--> Blonde


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2019)

Le fort rit en buvant comme un trou 
L'excès de blonde peut faire 
--> Ballonner


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2019)

même si elle porte un soutien-gorge à balconnet ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2019)

elle reste à découvrir
cette  blonde qu'a l'
--> Bonnet


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2019)

Beau nez, bon flair.
Miam ! Dégustons un
--> T-bone


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2019)

d'une immense
--> Bonté
(tombé du firmament)


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Votre parole est du ⟶ Béton


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2019)

bonimenteur !!!


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2019)

a beau
--> Minauder la
bonne : n'y ment heur
(amours ancillaires)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2019)

La bonne travail pour une femme très ⟶ Radine


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2019)

Mine au derrière
La bonne radine ?
Elle est 
--> Raide celle-là !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mars 2019)

Bien heureux si ça ne donne pas la ⟶ diarrhée!


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2019)

La diarrhée est parfois la conséquence d'une 
--> Rhapsodie


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mars 2019)

Cela devait traduire une angoissante mélodie pour en arriver à un tel ⎆paroxysme ⎆physique.

NB : Je laisse le prochain ou la prochaine choisir son mot d'accroche


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2019)

C'est très ⟶ psychologique comme jeu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mars 2019)

⟶ Clairvoyant


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2019)

La chose est pour la chose ici-bas un problème. 
L'être pour l'être est sphinx. L'aube au jour paraît blême ;
L'éclair est noir pour le rayon.

_V. H. Les Contemplations. XVI Horror_


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mars 2019)

Quelle belle plume celle de ce poète, mais pour vous servir je n'utiliserai que mon humble *crayon*.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Je mis un bonnet rouge au vieux dictionnaire.
Plus de mot sénateur ! plus de mot roturier !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2019)

Le ⟶ Dicton du jour 
Mars venteux et avril pluvieux font le mai gai et gracieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Mars 2019)

Ainsi, naquit la
⟶ convoitise


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2019)

C'est là qu'on voit tison 
Ranimer la flamme 
Attention madame 
Épargnez le vison


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2019)

Hâtant scie, homme à dame ?
Épar nié, le vit : zon !
Elle a dent contre Adam
Ma voisine Suzon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Mars 2019)

"[...]_Tous les _⟶ suivants
_ du monde devraient se donner la main_
_Voilà ce que la nuit je crie dans mon délire_ [...]" J. Brel _"Au suivant"_


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2019)

En *suivant* la *voisine* on ferait un QQ ! 
Inutile d'en informer le Peuple 
--> Souverain


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2019)

Un nioubi demande d'informer le Peuple Souverain, donc :
Lorsqu'on n'utilise *Que* *Quatre* lettres différentes au lieu 
de cinq du mot de départ, on commet une faute de jeu 
qui devrait être sanctionnée par la foule déchaînée...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2019)

Ah loustic , petit ⟶ vaurien qui ne respecte pas la règle !
Je propose la punition du goudron et des plumes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Mars 2019)

Oh!!! Mais quelle audacieuse ⟶ imprudence de ma part !!!
Messieurs, veuillez bien m'en excuser...


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2019)

l'imprudence s'honnit des
--> Prudes


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2019)

⟶ Super


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2019)

Super le diesel !
Mais ceux qui l'utilisent 
se feront de plus en plus 
--> Pressurer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Mars 2019)

Ceux l'interdisant ne sont qu'
⟶ usurpateurs


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2019)

--> Saperlipopette ! 
Qu'allons-nous devenir ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

contraints de recharger nos 
gambettes avec la poudre d'
--> Escampette


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2019)

Est-ce qu'en pétant on va plus vite ? 
Assez pour semer une 
--> Pétasse


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2019)

Devant une pétasse, Je ⟶ trépasse


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2019)

Trépasse : jugaisoncon !
Personne ne veut trépass*er* d'un coup de 
--> Serpette


----------



## da capo (21 Mars 2019)

_je ne fais que passer et ma contribution sans grand intérêt va peut-être en faire_
→ pester
_certains_


----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2019)

--> Pestiféré


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Mars 2019)

Une armée de ⟶ Furies ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2019)

Je ⟶ Surfe sur le forum a la recherche de cette furie , que je pense avoir trouvé


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2019)

gazez ces "cons-jus-gais-
ont"-là, que nul ne souffre ce
--> Soufre !


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2019)

Rappel règle du jeu : 
verbe à l'infinitif. 
Hop ! Les cons-jugués dans le
--> Gouffre


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)

Carton   ⟶rouge


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Mars 2019)

"[...] Monsieur, cette manière est toujours délicate,
Et sur le bel esprit nous aimons qu'on nous flatte.
Mais un jour, à quelqu'un, dont je tairai le nom,
Je disais, en voyant des vers de sa façon,
Qu'il faut qu'un galant homme ait toujours grand empire
Sur les démangeaisons qui nous prennent d'écrire ;
Qu'il doit tenir la bride aux grands empressements
Qu'on a de faire éclat de tels amusements ;
Et que, par la chaleur de montrer ses ⟶ ouvrages,
On s'expose à jouer de mauvais personnages. [...]"
Extrait _Le Misanthrope_ de Molière


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)

C'est une grande ⟶ oeuvre de Molière cet extrait !


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2019)

L' ouverture d'esprit n'est pas forcément une fracture du crâne._ (Vieillerie)_


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2019)

ni l'esprit
--> Trompeur
l'apanage des sonneurs de cor


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)

Les trompeur sont ils  les ⟶ Moteurs  diésel ?


----------



## pouppinou (22 Mars 2019)

Non, mais il n'est pas moins qu'ils émettent également des gaz carbonés au grand dam de l'ultra-écologiste.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)

L'ultra - écologie est quand même très ⟶Ligotée par beaucoup de monde ?


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2019)

Ligue aux thèses contraignantes 
nous interdira la viande de l'Aubrac 
accompagnant un bon 
--> Aligot


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2019)

on allie godets 
de Marcillac et 
déploiements de 
--> Laguiole


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2019)

Pour atteindre à de hautes places, ce sont deux choses : il faut être ⟶ aigle ou reptile

Honoré de Balzac : Le catéchisme social


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Mars 2019)

⟶ Anguilles


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2019)

On voit mal un aigle ou un reptile en talons
--> Aiguille


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2019)

mais on voit bien un aigle
--> Glavioter
dans l'œil d'un reptile


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2019)

C'est de la haute ⟶ Voltige


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2019)

Quand reverrai-je, hélas, de mon petit village
Fumer la cheminée, et en quelle saison
Reverrai-je le clos de ma pauvre maison,
Qui m'est une province, et beaucoup davantage ?
_Du Bellay_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2019)

Rome lui donnait des
regrets de la douceur
--> Angevine


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2019)

Je regrete les bois, & les champs blondissans,
Les vignes, les jardins, & les prez verdissans,
Que mon fleuve traverse...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2019)

Le mai le joli mai en barque sur le Rhin
Des dames regardaient du haut de la montagne
Vous êtes si jolies mais la barque s’éloigne
Qui donc a fait pleurer les saules riverains


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

Il était un petit ⟶ navire 
Qui n´avait ja-ja-jamais navigué
Ohé! Ohé!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Mars 2019)

En ⟶ escarpins , 
je rampe et vole quotidiennement...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

C'est  ⟶ passionnant


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2019)

Chaque plat de poisson est payé cinq fois au fisc, et une fois au pêcheur. _Lieu commun..._


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2019)

et qu'en pense l'anthropologiste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Mars 2019)

Une impression superficielle d'
⟶ exotisme


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

n'épiez pas de près les
--> Xénomorphes


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2019)

Qu' zen au morfalou le calme un peu ! 
Qu' il se contente de jouer au 
--> Morpion


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2019)

sortez couvert mettez votre morion


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Mars 2019)

Nous serions alors en parfaite → harmonie
 avec l'actualité..


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2019)

Mais cela cacherait le →  charme de votre belle chevelure


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2019)

Belge velu reprend une bonne bière avant la 
--> Marche


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2019)

Un bon archer atteint la cible avant même d'avoir tiré.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2019)

un bon peintre n'a pas besoin de 
cracher pour faire un portrait tout
--> Craché


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2019)

S'il n'est pas tout craché 
alors il y a de quoi s'
arracher les yeux


----------



## pouppinou (27 Mars 2019)

Je connais un molosse qui pour rien peut vous refaire le portrait façon Guillaume de Barême de *Châteaufort*.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2019)

Je peux avoir un → autographe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Mars 2019)

Doit-on parcourir tout un → royaume  
pour l'obtenir?


----------



## da capo (27 Mars 2019)

_Qui saura le dire ?_
_En tout cas, prévoyez un bon cheval si vous devez le faire __vêtu d'une_ → armure.


----------



## pouppinou (27 Mars 2019)

En ce cas prenez un cheval cabré, casqué d'un fibre de carbone pour partir léger et sillonner le monde à la vitesse d'une 575 *Superamerica*.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2019)

Mes amis, je dois m'en aller 
Je n'ai plus qu'à jeter mes clés 
Car elle m'attend depuis que je suis né 
L’ →Amérique 
Joe Dassin


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2019)

L'amer rictus pourrait s'attirer un coup de
--> Trique


----------



## subsole (28 Mars 2019)

ne pas confondre un excentrique avec un ex sans trique.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2019)

→ Ceinture alors !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2019)

saint eut ras l'organe de l'
--> Incontinence


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2019)

Vite quelqu'un pour sonner le 
--> Tocsin


----------



## boninmi (28 Mars 2019)

ton --> cousin


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2019)

_non, pas possible : il est route vers le_ → Wisconsin


----------



## gaetanh34 (29 Mars 2019)

C’est quoi le principe du jeu ?


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2019)

Aller là-bas en suivant l'idée fixe du savant 
--> Cosinus


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2019)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> C’est quoi le principe du jeu ?


Commencer par le commencement, faire un petit tour au début : message #1

Certains ont pris l'habitude de raconter une courte histoire pour justifier le mot...


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2019)

à bord de son
→ Anémélectroreculpédalicoupeventombrosoparacloucycle


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2019)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> C’est quoi le principe du jeu ?



faire également un petit tour vers le post #16960


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> à bord de son
> → Anémélectroreculpédalicoupeventombrosoparacloucycle


A ne pas confondre avec un  ⟶ velociraptor


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2019)

Velociraptor aurait pu être le nom d'une équipe du Tour de France 
mais c'est celui d'une sorte de genre d'espèce de 
--> Crapeau


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2019)

ce crapaud finit en queue de
--> Carpeau


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2019)

Le ⟶ rapace en raffole


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2019)

Les carpeaux vont donc muer 
ils se vêtiront d'une solide
--> Carapace


----------



## litobar71 (30 Mars 2019)

protection éprouvée par certaines
→ politicardes


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2019)

qui prennent des dimensions
--> Sculpturales


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2019)

Ah ces politicards ,c'est une autre ⟶ culture que la notre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Mars 2019)

D' ⟶ illustres ignorants excellant dans la petitesse ... Rien à envier!


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2019)

Pour le changement on attendra encore pendant des
--> Lustres


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2019)

en se faisant des
--> Courtes Échelles
on parviendra bien à
décrocher ces lustres


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2019)

Comme de vrais petits⟶ scouts


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2019)

en
--> Culottes
courtes


----------



## boninmi (1 Avril 2019)

--> Hulottes


----------



## litobar71 (1 Avril 2019)

→ chouette
alors !


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2019)

À force de dire n'importe quoi 
j'ai le sentiment d'être sur la 
--> Touche


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

Ouaiii, mon polatouche n'aurait pas fait mieux


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2019)

Oh ! Si je devais m'élancer dans le vide et espérer rejoindre la branche voisine en me contentant d'écarter bras et jambes, j'aurais une sacrée
→ pétoche


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

la pétoche du pétage de
--> Tronche n'arrête
pas l'arpette de Tarzan


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2019)

Au lieu de jouer de la harpe étrange
Sans avoir la pétoche le vieux Tarzan 
Tel l'écureuil volant 
Gigotant dans la fange 
Luttant contre l'euphorbe
S'essayait au théorbe


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

Berthe aux grands pieds aurait été sous le charme et l'aurait certainement attendu dessous


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

pendant que son Roméo cherche à 
atteindre son balcon en grimpant la
--> Bretèche
elle a descendu l'escalier en trombe
avec ses grands pieds et rigole en-
dessous du conquérant de l'inutile


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2019)

Ce soir , je mange des ⟶ brechets de poulet


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2019)

_faut-il que tu sois tombé si bas pour que tu en arrives à manger des _
→ déchets
_animaux ?_


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

C'est une tendance actuelle, glanage alimentaire ou déchétarisme est le fait de fouiller dans les poubelles des magasins de grande distribution, des restaurants pour en extraire des aliments encore consommables.


----------



## da capo (3 Avril 2019)

_Si cela ne dérange personne, je me contenterai d'un régime_
→ flexitarien


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2019)

ascète à domicile
--> Sybarite
hors de chez soi


----------



## da capo (3 Avril 2019)

_Je connais un chanteur et _
→ guitariste
_qui se sentait à Sète comme chez lui…_


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

dommage à cette table les huitres étaient gratuites


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2019)

Les⟶  tartes n'étaient pas données !


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

Les Tartares ont en pourtant beaucoup distribué


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2019)

Ceci explique que certains se prennent 
 parfois pour des descendants de 
--> Tarés
loustic vous voit venir...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2019)

t'arrête pas de descendre, 
même si le moteur a des
--> Ratés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Avril 2019)

⟶ Austère


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2019)

... ce Caton drapé
dans une posture
--> Statuaire


----------



## boninmi (4 Avril 2019)

--> Statutaire


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2019)

La statue terrible au statut erroné 
nous oblige à nous taire 
Hi Hi !


----------



## litobar71 (4 Avril 2019)

loustic a dit:


> m'oblige à me taire


t'as bien du gueuler un bon coup au sortir de ta
→ parturiente
de mère !


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2019)

ça mère qui était patiente mais pas trop, lui aurait ordonner de se taire.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2019)

grâce à sa belle-mère, 
*subsole* est un expert
--> Patenté
dans l'art de se taire


----------



## litobar71 (4 Avril 2019)

l'*Ouroboros*, ayant une peur bleue du vide, 
est notoirement connu pour devenir taiseux lors de vols dans la vieille
→ trapanelle
de sa grand-mère.


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2019)

_Lourd au beau ross_ignol 
L'air vient d'une casserolle 
Endort la métropole


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2019)

En d'aure, l'âme est
trop policée de ses 
--> Tropes


----------



## litobar71 (4 Avril 2019)

j'ai le sentiment que *diskutilist *aime
→ poster
sur certaine vallée de Gascogne et taquiner un de ses habitants en particulier.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

C'est du ⟶ sport


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2019)

Les anciens se régalaient 
en assistant à une course de
--> Torpédos


----------



## litobar71 (4 Avril 2019)

souvenirs, souvenirs !  ma première
→ décapotable !


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2019)

Souvenirs ! on l'entend jusqu'ici 
faire une belle 
--> Pétarade


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2019)

--> Parader dans un 
paysage rural en compagnie 
d'une créature de rêve


----------



## litobar71 (5 Avril 2019)

et se sentir de plus en plus proches lors de doux
→ _dérapages !_


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2019)

Attention au moindre
--> Radotage


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2019)

Et bien faire le ⟶ Rodage


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2019)

Dérape âge ? 
Rade ôte âge ! 
Rot d'âge ? À l'
--> Abordage !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2019)

Pour faire un abordage, il faut de bon ⟶ cordages


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2019)

cor d'âge : et yo ! ho ! ho ! 
une bouteille de rhum mille 
--> Sabords


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2019)

Le rhum reste une boisson ⟶ abordable a acheter


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2019)

Quel *bordel* !
Mille milliards de mille 
--> Sabords


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Avril 2019)

Je propose nibards ... ⟵ Non! finalement c'est ... ⟶ absurde!


----------



## boninmi (5 Avril 2019)

Oh ! Serais-tu 
--> Sourde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Avril 2019)

Non... pas encore  
Mais, je ne manque pas de ⟶ pudeurs.


----------



## boninmi (5 Avril 2019)

Ne va pas pour autant te retrouver en
--> Pleurs


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Les belles ⟶ fleurs ne pleurent jamais pour rien


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2019)

Pourtant ils pleurent beaucoup 
en ne portant que trois feuilles 
alors qu'ils en espéraient quatre 
les malheureux 
--> Trèfles


----------



## litobar71 (6 Avril 2019)

quelques-uns à cinq feuilles, intercalés dans mes anciens dictionnaires, bien que 
→ flétris,
me rappelent que je suis pêté de thunes !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2019)

Pour qui pourtant ces fleurs hormis toi que j'aimais
Et le plus beau printemps je ne saurais qu'en faire
Sans toi mais le plus bel Avril le plus doux Mai
Sans toi ne sont que deuil ne sont sans toi qu'enfer


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

⟶ Piment


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2019)

AVRIL renaît 
Voici ses rubans et ses flammes
Ses mille petits cris ses gentils pépiements 

Tiens... Tiens... !!!


----------



## litobar71 (6 Avril 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Tiens... Tiens... !!!



il y a quelques années l'
→ instituteur
du *loustic* vantait la mémoire d'éléphant de son petit protégé pour la poésie ! 

hi! hi!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Avril 2019)

Un usage ⟶ naturel


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2019)

chassez le naturel, il revient en
--> Accélérant


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2019)

Naturellement ce n'est pas si naturel que ça de rester naturel.  
C'est moins fatigant en 
--> Ralentissant


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Dès que cela devient fatiguant , je m'allonge sur mon ⟶ transat


----------



## litobar71 (7 Avril 2019)

puis j'effectue mes exercices 
→ natatoires
quotidiens car à mon âge il serait grand temps de savoir nager.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Laisse toi guider par tes → astres


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2019)

...
Autant d'astres, autant d'humanités étranges, 
Diverses, s'approchant des démons ou des anges, 
Dont les planètes font autant de nations...
_V. H. Abîmes_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Avril 2019)

_"C'est_ ⟶ enrageant_, de n'être pas Victor Hugo!" Jules Renard_


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2019)

_Certes, mais on ne peut regretter de ne pas partager de sa vie les instants les plus_
→ tragiques


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2019)

il trouvait toujours des *torchons*
*radieux* pour sécher ses larmes

Voilà six mille ans que les roses
Conseillent, en se prodiguant,
L' amour aux coeurs les plus moroses.
Avril est un vieil intrigant.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2019)

En Avril , je me⟶  drogue aux pollens


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2019)

Jugaisoncon agissant comme une drogue, loustic ose repartir de *prodiguant* :

Ma mie, à son toit fidèle,
La frétillante hirondelle
Revient du lointain exil.
Déjà le long des rivages
S’égaie un sylphe subtil,
Qui baise les fleurs sauvages :
Voici le printemps d’Avril !  
_T. de Banville_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Avril 2019)

Ces mots
résonnent à mon oreille
comme un doux ⟶ refrain ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2019)

Ah ce refrain, encore dans ma tête .........

Ils m'⟶entraînent au bout de la nuit 
Les démons de minuit 
M'entraînent jusqu'à l'insomnie 
Les fantômes de l'ennui

Souvenir souvenir !


----------



## litobar71 (8 Avril 2019)

j'ose repartir de "refrain" et
→ enfariner
le post précédent #18411


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2019)

Tenter de nous rouler dans la farine 
en persistant outrageusement dans 
la jugaisoncon ce n'est que
--> Fanfaronner


----------



## subsole (9 Avril 2019)

Ronfler


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2019)

trouvez la valve : ça 
devient un jeu de 
--> Dégonfler


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2019)

Surtout ne pas jouer avec la valve quand vous êtes en ⟶ Montgolfière


----------



## subsole (9 Avril 2019)

y a des torgnoles qui se perdent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Avril 2019)

Tout aussi ⟶ original qu'inattendu !


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2019)

Au lieu d'un coup de poing
Préférons du shampoing
Étalé sur le groin
De l'autre vieux sagouin


----------



## litobar71 (9 Avril 2019)

mettre cet
 → ignorant
 aux fers dans la cale du premier galion en partance pour l'île de La Barbade et basta !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2019)

Dans une cale avec une seule → Ration par jour !


----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2019)

_Et pas un mot ; sinon on lui tranchera la_
→ carotide


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2019)

Un peu dur !
On se contentera d'une bonne pêche sur l'
--> Haricot


----------



## The Lynx (10 Avril 2019)

Pas touche à mes *--> abricots* !


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2019)

pour sauver une none bouffez lui l'abricot, pour sauvez un arbre mangez un castor


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2019)

Cela mérite un  → Oscar


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2019)

et une virée en 
--> Carrosse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Avril 2019)

⟶ Romanesque


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2019)

C'est ⟶ romantique


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2019)

Romantique au fond du jardin
Chouette un fauteuil en
--> Rotin


----------



## litobar71 (11 Avril 2019)

les 
→ trottinettes 
électriques prêtes à démarrer pour rejoindre la cabane de l'étang du coin.


----------



## subsole (11 Avril 2019)

moi je l'aime bien mon petit coin à coté de l'étang, j'y conte fleurette à la belle Toinette


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2019)

Des trottinettes otez des "t" et des tétés d'été
Ouf ! Pour Toinette c'est un geste
--> Notoire


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2019)

elle fait
--> Tourner
les têtes à la messe


----------



## litobar71 (11 Avril 2019)

les 
→ tonsurés
se régalent lors des _confessions_ de la belle !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2019)

l'est-on 
--> Suret
quand on a la répartie verte ?


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2019)

Laiton surestimé reste mauvais bronze 
apprécié seulement par un 
--> Rustre


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2019)

Ce rustre peut tu mettre une sacrée ⟶ rouste


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2019)

car l'animal est
--> Robuste


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2019)

et imprévisible s'il est complètement 
--> Bourré


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2019)

Mais pourtant c'est un ⟶ Bourgeois !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Avril 2019)

De la catégorie des J.B.G.? _Jeunes Bourgeois_ ⟶ Gentilhommes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2019)

Un gentilhomme ⟶  hétéro ?


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2019)

De mauvaises langues prétendent que 
J.B.G. signifie Jobards Bidouilleurs GéMac 
N'importe quoi ! Vaut mieux faire un tour en 
--> Hélicoptère


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2019)

elle lit Copte : érudite, la
--> Pilote


----------



## litobar71 (13 Avril 2019)

je gage une
→ pistole
d'or que la machine sus-citée a du couter son pesant de piastres cochinchinoises à l'achat !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2019)

Tu es sur la bonne → piste


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2019)

_Bien peu de participants en ce moment.
 le monde aura compris que c’est principalement en raison des vacances scolaires _
_À moins d’être_ —> stupide


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2019)

Attendons la  → Suite


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

la suite arrive 
ensuite, quel
--> Truisme !


----------



## subsole (16 Avril 2019)

La misère poursuit implacablement et minutieusement l'altruisme et les plus gentilles initiatives sont impitoyablement châtiées.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

ah ! les
--> Infortunes
de la vertu...


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2019)

Ver tue gars d'infortune comme du menu 
--> Fretin


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

n'eut freux tintin en guise de
--> Réfection


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2019)

→ Ceinture


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2019)

Avec ce beau soleil sortez vos dadas de l'
--> Écurie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2019)

et escaladez-les 
avec l'aisance d'
--> Écureuils


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2019)

_Sans être trop téméraire pourtant, au risque de finir précocement dans un_
→ cercueil


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2019)

Ou de choper un → ulcère


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2019)

_pas sûr que ce type d'activité soit à l'origine d'un ulcère par contre, je peux citer un grand nombre de causes possibles dont des directions incompétentes et_
→ cruelles


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

tant est crue aile qu'elle
s'envole dans les cieux
--> Céruléens


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2019)

Ces rues, lait infect les empeste, 
à bout l'aile s'y est
--> Écroulée


----------



## litobar71 (19 Avril 2019)

pour qui a la passion du
→ lucre
une chasse sauvage & sanguinaire à la licorne sera organisée.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2019)

--> Perclus s'abstenir...


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2019)

_À moins d’avaler une_
—> capsule
_bourrée d’amphétamines l_


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2019)

Mère Clus est fière car elle fera un heureux Clus 
en lui donnant une belle 
--> Peluche


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

Une peluche a son âge , c'est pas trop ⟶ chelou ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Avril 2019)

cette peluche suspecte est sans doute une accorte
→ pouliche
en véritable imitation de faux simili cuir.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2019)

le père Clus va l'embarquer dans sa
--> Chaloupe


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

C'est une ⟶ chaude , cette pouliche !


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2019)

Elle pourrait faire visiter son
--> Château


----------



## litobar71 (20 Avril 2019)

sans oublier sa
→ cahute
secrète pour autant !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2019)

ni d'aller
--> Chahuter
dans le clos


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2019)

C'est un peu un rôle d' ⟶ acteur


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2019)

jouant le jeu sans
--> Trucage


----------



## boninmi (21 Avril 2019)

--> Matraquage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Avril 2019)

⟶ Square


----------



## litobar71 (21 Avril 2019)

port des barniques en raison de quelques
→ frasques
pascales ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2019)

Encore une → fausse rumeur ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

alimentée par une pose
--> Époustouflante


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2019)

Contre une fausse rumeur
rien de tel qu'une fausse
--> Réfutation 
Et pousse touffe lentement


----------



## subsole (22 Avril 2019)

On se plaint de la routine mais on n'ose pas affronter l'aventure


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2019)

Pas de routine ce soir , c'est décidé j'→urine dans le jardin


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2019)

Il urine une jugaisoncon !
Dans le jardin, pas dans le jeu !
La *routine* peut donner de l'
--> Urticaire


----------



## subsole (23 Avril 2019)

C'était juste une rature


----------



## litobar71 (23 Avril 2019)

_tiens donc ! *cul-cul la praline* le retour. _

que le premier
→ uraète
venu lui plante profond les serres dans son machin & basta !


_le lecteur attentif aura remarqué que jura39 adore écrire son pseudo dans la neige. _


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2019)

il est toujours déplacé 
d'avoir du jeu dans la
--> Braguette


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2019)

--> Targette


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2019)

Cobra guette
le jeu et 
tard jette 
son dévolu sur la 
--> Boutargue


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2019)

Humm , une bonne bourtargue avec un bon vin → rouge italien


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2019)

C'est pourtant facile de mettre un verbe 
à l'infinitif, on ne devrait pas se
--> Gourer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Avril 2019)

Tel un ⟶ gourmet  après avoir savouré un _Nero d'Avola_, 
faire claquer sa langue!


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2019)

En passant en Sicile, j'en boirai une outre à votre santé.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

et tant pis si belle-maman en est
--> Outrée


----------



## litobar71 (25 Avril 2019)

un preste 
→ soutirage
en cachette, elle n'y verra que du feu, saluti !


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2019)

Du cépage italien ? 
Précipitons-nous sur nos bons cépages blancs bien de chez nous : 
Le petit ou le gros manseng,
le len de l'el ou la 
--> Roussanne etc, etc...


----------



## litobar71 (25 Avril 2019)

un remerciement aux membres qui
incitent le lecteur à _renifler _
les particularités 
→ rurales
de terroirs français & étrangers peu connus (en ce qui me concerne).


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2019)

Au fait, je n'ai jamais reniflé le cul d'une vache par peur des ruades


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

à l'ombre des chênes
on peut enlacer des 
--> Dryades


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2019)

_quel raffinement dans les références ! @macomaniac est un exemple parfait du_
→ dandysme


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2019)

Ayant provoqué les Dryades
en voulant abattre un chêne
Érysichton se dévore lui-même 
avec un certain dynamisme
comme dans l'avatar de...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2019)

du moins n'endure-t-il pas
--> Famine tel Tantale 
(qui avait bien couillonné 
cette vegan de Déméter)


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2019)

_Déméter…Pfff. Quelle_
→ minable !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

Cela merite un → blâme


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2019)

Et à nous la 
--> Béchamel


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2019)

l'abbé chats mêle
là bée Chamelle


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2019)

Chas met le fil où il faut 
Aiguille n'est pas méchante


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

pas
--> Mèche 
ente son acier dans
cette meule de foin


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2019)

Dans la meule des *QQ *
la Méchante Mèche en est un 
--> Charmant


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

trop courte était la 
mèche pour pouvoir
--> Marcher


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2019)

_Si courte la mèche de l’explosif que mon cœur bat à la _

—> chamade


----------



## litobar71 (28 Avril 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Dans la meule des *QQ*



ce qu'elle peut être 
→ chameau
la patrouille _lousticienne_ quand elle blatère !


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2019)

C'est décidé, loustic met sur le marché une appli 
qui permet de compter les lettres d'un mot. 
Plus tard le développement de l'appli permettra 
de compter plus de 5 lettres. 
En tout cas les mots, il ne faut pas les
--> Mâcher


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

loustic a raison , il ne faut pas perdre le → charme du jeu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Avril 2019)

Un bon mot, une raillerie fine, un ton enjoué, un ⟶ sarcasme 
bien assaisonné, voilà le grand art et pas que ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2019)

pour lancer adroitement vos 
sarcasmes, ayez de bonnes
--> Sarbacanes


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2019)

Sarre bat Cannes !
Dans un match y aller à coups de cannes
c'est une défense
--> Bancale


----------



## subsole (29 Avril 2019)

Dans la balance de la destinée, le muscle ne pèse jamais autant que le cerveau.


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2019)

_au contraire du cinéma d'action, où le muscle permet de repérer les acteurs les plus_
→ bankable


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2019)

Les acteurs les plus bankables
donnent l'impression d'être aussi 
--> Cannibales


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2019)

Ses acteurs cannibales sont ils accros au → cannabis ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2019)

à tout ce qui enfle les
--> Biscoteaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Avril 2019)

Des amateurs aux ⟶ aguets


----------



## litobar71 (30 Avril 2019)

pour s'en tirer au jeu de la
→ tague
ou chat perché foin de biscoteaux mais agilité & ruse recommandées.


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2019)

_et qu'elle sera la récompense pour les vainqueurs ? Une belle part du_
→ gateau ?


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2019)

qu'est ce qui dit , hinnnn, les vieux gâteux adorent le sucré ?


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2019)

Difficile de porter un jugement sans tomber dans l'
--> Exagération


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2019)

Un ⟶ sexagénaire est il un vieux gâteux tombé dans l'exagération?


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2019)

non, c'est un vieux gâteux avec une araignée au plafond


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

sexe âgé n'erre à raie niée !
Laissons-le distribuer des
--> Graines au canari


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Avril 2019)

Ne pensant à rien, libre et ⟶ serein comme l'air...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

Nageant comme une ⟶  sirène dans l'eau


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2019)

Six reines sereines
sèment des graines
pour éloigner l'araignée 
gênant les sexagénaires
--> Princes


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2019)

Beaucoup de princes ressemblent à David pour les péchés, mais non pour le repentir


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

Les princes sont ils des ⟶ rentiers repentis ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Les rentiers repentis se font
--> Savetiers et chantent
des airs d'opéra la-la-la-la ♫


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2019)

Vous qui n'avez jamais 
entendu un savetier
sachez qu'il chante de
--> Travers


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2019)

_Et ces fameux rentiers chantants, ne seraient-ils pas_
→ cairotes ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Mai 2019)

--> carottes


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2019)

Que des carottes , c'est ⟶ atroce comme régime !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

sauf si elles sont servies par l'
--> Accorte Nini


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2019)

Nini ferait mieux de s'occuper de son chien
à la Bastille il a encore fait une grosse
--> Crotte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Mai 2019)

_"Tel maître, tel chien!"_ 
Poilant ⟶ ricochet !!!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2019)

Comme un ⟶  jeune chiot


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2019)

Quelle chiotte ! 
Jeune ou pas le *chiot* 
s'ennuie dans cette masure en
--> Torchis


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2019)

quand Milou se poile à voir
le Capitaine se prendre les
--> Chörtens


----------



## subsole (4 Mai 2019)

Faut tout de même pas pousser mémé dans le sorties ave sont short


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mai 2019)

elle potasse le deuxième épître aux
→ corinthiens 
à cette heure..


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2019)

*Stupa*fait comme Milou 
Piqué comme mémé en short
Le Capitaine accepte toute 
--> Théorie


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2019)

mais il regimbe
à apprendre le
--> Théorbe


----------



## pouppinou (4 Mai 2019)

Pourtant il a une certaine dextérité, voir une dextérité certaine à faire vibrer les cordes de cet instrument digne d'une culture ⟶ bretonne.


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mai 2019)

après avoir 
→ biberonné
scientifiquement, le Capitaine peut jouer 
de tous les instruments à sa portée, caramba !


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2019)

La musique du Capitaine
fait aboyer Milou qui la trouve
--> Horrible


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

il fait son de tout bois 
pour ne plus entendre
--> Vocaliser Bianca


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2019)

Casta fit horreur 
à tout non-violent


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2019)

_Tous non violents qu’ Ils soient, il devront se défendre si les chœurs ne sont pas dans la bonne_

—> tonalité


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

un loquace
--> Volatile
est cher au cœur
de ton alité, Bianca


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Mai 2019)

H.S. [Annonce publiée ce matin rubrique _faits divers_]
 ∼ Une ⟶ ignorante recherche un savant pour époux.


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mai 2019)

[en aparté on]
primate comme nous autres le singe savant mâle 
→ Orang-outan
est de sucroît fidèle et cool. 
[en aparté off]


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2019)

_fidèle et cool ? pas mal. Mais, j'en connais qui préfèrent le regard_
→ gourmand
_du bonobo ;-) _


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2019)

Ce regard impressionne
on en reste
--> Gourd


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

c'est encore un coup du 
Fakir ! il vous hypnotise



avant de vous
--> Droguer
au Radjaïdjah


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2019)

Afin de se rendre au palais à
Rawhajpoutalah, il l'envoie
--> Dinguer


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mai 2019)

et pendant ce temps-là son vieil ami en est
→ réduit
à aller se coucher.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

attention !
pétage de
--> Durite
imminent


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2019)

Dans une voiture électrique...
c'est un truc à 
--> Étudier


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2019)

seul l'érudit peut parler 'du rite' dans toute sa complexité


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2019)

ou peut-être 
--> l'érudite


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2019)

Admirons l'érudite
mettant la main dans le cambouis
pour étudier une durite


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2019)

_étudier_ X 2, tu as peté une durite, ou est-ce la tiédeur de cette belle journée ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

--> Tudieu ! la belle
un peu moins de tiédeur
à l'étude des durites


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2019)

Pour éviter de "péter" toute durite mieux vaut avoir un cahier des charges *studieusement * préparé en préambule et que celle-ci soit de type aviation.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2019)

Si le cahier des charges n’est pas respecté, il va y avoir du  désistement chez les pilotes


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mai 2019)

le redoutable chasseur de QQ qu'est le célèbre loustic
a oublié ce matin de prendre son
→ médicament,
dont je tairai la molécule...


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2019)

lorsque loustic va se réveiller, il va te casser les tibias , met tes cnémides !


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2019)

C'est en voulant étudier
La Belle et  la Durite
dans l'univers filmique
que loustic s'est endormi.
Il ne traînera plus dans les
--> Cinés


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2019)

Il lui préfèrera les endroits où il pourra aller chiner pour quelques *centimes*.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

dans les cinés 
on se paie des
--> Dulcinées


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2019)

_N'est-ce pas une façon de décrire les parties fines un peu trop_
→ édulcorée


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2019)

Édulcorée du Sud
préférée par les dulcinées
n'ayant que quelques centimes
à dépenser au ciné
pour un bonbon 
--> coloré


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2019)

bonbon coloré 
pour beauté
--> Chlorotique


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mai 2019)

un large verre de St Emilion vieilli en fût de chêne et le 
→ quercitol
colorera ses joues à la _bonbon Kréma !_


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2019)

Ça la rendra
--> Croquignolette


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2019)

La croquignolette pipelette
descendra de son escarpolette
enfourchera sa motocyclette
pour se coller une omelette
dans la gargoulette


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2019)

au restaurant la
--> Farigoulette


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mai 2019)

une spécialité minceur servie le soir uniquement:
omelette d'œufs de canes à la
→ ciboulette
sauvage.


----------



## subsole (9 Mai 2019)

Allium schoenoprasum


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2019)

Jeu difficile
Il y a de quoi devenir 
--> Maboule


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2019)

la poule
m'aboule
sa boule


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2019)

Le jeu de boule ce pratique dans un Boulodrome


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2019)

_où l'on n'hésite pas à partager un verre de blanc de cépage_
→ colombard


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mai 2019)

ainsi qu'un bout de
→ sauciflard
du_ papy Mougeot_


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2019)

qui m'a chouravé mon
--> Châtellerault ?
rugis-je


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mai 2019)

_peuchère !    _toute bonne lame
est confectionnée aujourd'hui à
→ Tongchuan,
commandes-en une autre chez Alibaba.


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2019)

Commercer avec Ali Baba ?
Faudrait être sûr de gagner au
--> Change


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2019)

Avec Ali Baba , attention de ne pas se retrouver avec une grosse → Tanche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Mai 2019)

J'ouvre ici une petite ⟶parenthèse que je referme aussitôt ... Voilà!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2019)

te
--> Parant
t'aies apparente aise


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2019)

Par an t'es zébré plus de ciquante fois.
Inutile de se cacher derrière le
--> Paravent


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mai 2019)

chaque lundi _Unepause_ se pare soigneusement 
pour aller danser l'authentique 
→ pavane
à son thé dansant.


----------



## pouppinou (13 Mai 2019)

Après avoir honoré de sa présence et émerveillé par sa grâce ce salon, quand elle se retire, comme le soleil peut le faire dans une fin de journée d'été où celui-ci emporte avec lui sa chaleur tant appréciée des habitués, elle laisse pour le plaisir des invités une fragance qui maintient en ce lieu une présence *évaporante*.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2019)

Vertige ! voici que frissonne
L’espace comme un grand baiser
Qui, fou de naître pour personne,
Ne peut jaillir ni s’apaiser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Mai 2019)

J’ai pris la résolution de m'abstenir _momentanément de café_, mais nullement de votre génie. 
Il y’a dans vos bribes comiques, la plus admirable fantaisie d’⟶ironies.


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2019)

Ironie du sorcier
il est désormais interdit
d'utiliser le mot
--> Sorcière


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2019)

Lise, elle m'hausse 
hors (si hère) sans
--> Sourciller


----------



## subsole (14 Mai 2019)

qu'est ce qui dit, quel sourcier ?


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mai 2019)

si bien ! tu le connais !
celui dont les baguettes sont en bois de
→ coudrier
magnétique.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2019)

Avec ses baguettes , ce sourcier trouve il de l'eau avec du Potassium ⟶iodure ?


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2019)

Cet être braille, raille, gouaille, bataille, a des chiffons comme un bambin et des guenilles comme un philosophe, pêche dans l’égout, chasse dans le cloaque, extrait la gaîté de l’immondice, fouaille de sa verve les carrefours, ricane et mord, siffle et chante, acclame et engueule, tempère Alleluia par Matanturlurette, psalmodie tous les rythmes depuis le De Profundis jusqu’à la Chienlit, trouve sans chercher, sait ce qu’il ignore, est spartiate jusqu’à la filouterie, est fou jusqu’à la sagesse, est lyrique jusqu’à l’ordure, s’accroupirait sur l’Olympe, se vautre dans le fumier et en sort couvert d’étoiles. Le gamin de Paris, c’est Rabelais petit. _V. H. Les Misérables, Tome III Livre 1_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Mai 2019)

S'étonne un beau jour de rencontrer de la
⟶froideur⟵,
puis de l'indifférence.


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mai 2019)

un gentleman-
→ cambrioleur
passant par ici,
pourrait subtiliser certains avatars,
pour embellir sa collection personnelle. 

_Maurice LEBLANC. _


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2019)

Mon Dieu quel bonheur
...
d'avoir un mari
--> Bricoleur
boîte à outils !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Mai 2019)

Un _cambrioleur-bricoleur_ légèrement ⟶fébrile⟵ non?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2019)

le brie colleur
a collé le bricoleur
cambrioleur. Fébrile,
 il s'efforce de s'en
--> Débarbouiller


----------



## pouppinou (15 Mai 2019)

Que de souvenirs d'une adolescence aujourd'hui disparue, envolée en toute discrétion comme si cela avait été le dernier des forfaits du  héros de mon enfance - A. L. - qui avait décidé, par se dernier tour de magie, de me pousser dans les bras de son contemporain répondant au nom de Rostand. Nom dont son héros est venu lui aussi en mon coeur prendre une place, cette fois-ci d'un temps post-adolescence, qui de panache n'en manquait point et d'un sujet dont je ne dirai mot de peur de lui donner place dans mes songes nocturnes et le voir me lancer cette tirade ☞ *inoubliable*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mai 2019)

_Poème « l'horloge » de Muselli:_
Si, des ⟶*brillants*⟵ instants que, le matin, tu nombres,
Nous faisons large usage et ne les comptons pas,
Notre cœur, chaque soir, opprimé par les ombres_, _
Veut ralentir du temps les trop rapides pas.


----------



## subsole (16 Mai 2019)

les larbins du copier coller on fait du boulot


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2019)

ça agace les
--> Barbillons 
du spontanéiste


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2019)

Boulot en cours nécessite
Une courte pause tacite
Pour parfumer à l'anis
Quelques savoureux blinis


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2019)

_Ah, le blini. Personnellement, je trouve ça du genre étouffe chrétien comme le houmous_
—> libanais


----------



## subsole (16 Mai 2019)

c'est ce que disait Nabila .... ainsi soit-il


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mai 2019)

@subsole : À ce propos, un souhait espéré [en vain] par la foule, la traduction de ses multiples ⟶publications⟵ !!!


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2019)

Encore un coup pour sa  ⟶ publicité


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2019)

La pub licite est envahissante 
Qu'elle se contente donc de m'offrir une
--> Tulipe


----------



## subsole (17 Mai 2019)

un sanglier pourrait lui offrir ces luitres ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2019)

C'est un ⟶ rituel ?


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> un sanglier pourrait lui offrir ces luitres ?


Traduction pour unepause : un sanglier pourrait lui offrir *ses luites* ?
C'est un rituel pour le sanglier qu'on fait
--> Reluire


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

ça lui donne un éclat
--> Lubrique


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mai 2019)

_Unepaus_e est sans doute perdue
dans ses pensées, contemplant les 
→ reliures 
de ses innombrables incunables !


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2019)

Un cul n'a bleus que s'il est frappé !
Frappé avec un incunable in-folio c'est du
--> Sérieux


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2019)

folles y haussées, dussent ces 
--> Rieuses en tenter l'atteinte
elles n'eurent mon Lancelot de Vérard


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2019)

_l'homme du Lac prenait bien plus de plaisir à converser avec les_
→ seigneurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Mai 2019)

S'approchant d'eux d'un air ⟶mystérieux⟵


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2019)

Soumis aux épreuves 
imposées par l'amour 
--> Courtois


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2019)

L'amour courtois peut devenir une vrai ⟶Torture


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'amour courtois peut devenir une vrai ⟶Torture


_Courtois -> Torture : QQ courtois torturé _


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Mai 2019)

⟶Surveillance⟵ est de mise ...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2019)

Surtout quand il s'agit de centrales ⟶ Nucléaires


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2019)

n'eut clé, hère des
--> Aires désertes


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2019)

Des airs tendres la rendent
--> Ravissante


----------



## subsole (20 Mai 2019)

Les ravis sont des personnages attachants, on dit qu'ils sont un 'simple d'esprit'.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2019)

Le simple d'esprit est-il soumis
à la croyance plutôt qu'au
--> Savoir ?


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2019)

_J’aime penser que tous les hommes même simples d’esprit sont dotés de_

—> raison


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2019)

ce qui leur permet d'enchaîner les
--> Âneries
de manière argumentée


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2019)

Après les âneries , place aux ⟶ ricaneries


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2019)

Comment savoir
si on a raison
de faire des âneries
attirant les ricaneries
d'un 
--> Cannibale


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Mai 2019)

Celui qui regarde de côté et rit du coin des lèvres. 
Pouaaaah! quelles ⟶vilaines⟵ dents!!!


----------



## subsole (21 Mai 2019)

ce ne sont  que quelques bouts de viande coincés entre ses dents qui lui donne cette allure


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mai 2019)

un pique-olive
→ évidant
les interstices fera l'affaire !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2019)

grâce au pluvian
--> Fluviatile
le crocodile garde
un rire dégagé


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mai 2019)

je reconnais ici nôtre distingué herpétologiste,
les mâchoires fermées des
→ alligatoridés
ne s'y prêtant point.


----------



## subsole (21 Mai 2019)

le dernier stagiaire du zoo y a laissé son point bien qu'il ne fut pas prêteur.


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2019)

L'alligator ridé 
se brosse les dents trois fois par jour
et mange cinq fruits et légumes !
Mais pour croquer un stagiaire
il lui faudra devenir un meilleur
--> Stratège


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mai 2019)

un caïman bien sous tous rapports,
reluquant la nouvelle stagiaire,
a le cœur transpercé mille fois par les
→ sagettes
du Cupidon des marais.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2019)

ça jette du cul pis, 
dont démarraient les
--> Égarements
du Roméo des zoos


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2019)

De quoi faire un court ⟶ métrage


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2019)

Le zozo du zoo 
a fait un long métrage
et n'a pas perdu un
--> Gramme


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2019)

il y a une marge d'erreur qu'il ne faut pas dépasser, un point c'est tout.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2019)

un
--> Maigre
a davantage de 
marge qu'un gros


----------



## litobar71 (22 Mai 2019)

encore bec jaune ma cousine
→ germaine
signalait mon erreur avec un "na na na, ce n'est pas mon nombril".


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2019)

Germaine ? elle n'a pas inventé la
--> Margarine


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2019)

... ni le fil à couper le beurre.
Aucune raison d'avoir peur.
Prenons un cachet d'aspirine
et roulons-nous dans la farine


----------



## pouppinou (22 Mai 2019)

De farine mon ami Polo en fait un mets,
Qu’il dispose en figure géométrique dit rail,

Où la farine disparait en son petit nez,
Lui donnant l’extase jusqu’au fond de ses *entrailles*.

*Recommandation :* La consommation de farine peut nuire gravement à la santé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Mai 2019)

⟶Jaserie⟵ du soir... 
_”De même qu'on ne court pas après le bus en talons, on ne court pas après les gens en carton!"_


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2019)

Les bonnes jardinières ne se plantent pas en talons.


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2019)

En talons ou pas on peut toujours 
planter une jardinière sur le champ !
Sans tenir compte de ses
--> Jérémiades


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2019)

et hop à la hussarde, sacré loustic !!


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2019)

et hop, à la hussarde, sacré loustic !!
Désolé pour le double, mais mon post ne s'affichait plus ....


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> et hop, à la hussarde, sacré loustic !!


J'ai eu le même problème dans _Le jeu du dernier mot_
Résolu après signalement à Macg par la rubrique Contact de macg.co


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mai 2019)

sacré *subsole* !

tu insinues que, le _loustic,_ baissant
ses pantalons patchworkés par différents _coutils,_
plonge les mains tel un
→ huard
ses serres,
dans les accortes croupes 
folâtrant dans son _pré_ carré ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2019)

l'
--> Archiduchesse
cherchait si ses chaussettes
étaient archi-sèches


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2019)

De quoi attraper une bonne
--> Chiasse


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2019)

_la même que m'attire la moindre référence à un parti aux valeurs et références proches du_
→ fascisme


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2019)

que la chiasse fasse
--> Schisme !
on pourra tirer la chasse


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2019)

La chasse ?
Pourquoi embêter les 
--> Biches ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2019)

Et les ⟶ chiens de chasses


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2019)

laissez les chiens rêver
 de biches dans leurs
--> Niches


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2019)

notice : obturer les blessures
narcissiques avec autant de
--> Rustines
puis regonfler au compresseur
sans excéder onze bars


----------



## pouppinou (25 Mai 2019)

On se barre mais pour où ?
Encore aurait-il fallu en parler pour choisir une *destination* !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2019)

Partez donc aux ⟶ antipodes !


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2019)

Les antipodes sont réservés aux podophobes.
Mais on doit y aller sans avion, avec ses
--> Pieds


----------



## boninmi (26 Mai 2019)

--> Pinèdes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Mai 2019)

À bon ⟶escient⟵


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mai 2019)

bonne
→ récréation
à celles & ceux qui se mettent en relâche !


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

et surtout une bonne réception des messages !


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mai 2019)

je suis plus préoccupé par la
→ disparition
de toutes mes/nos conversations privées (pour certains) 
où ne restent que les titres !


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

c'est la la fameuse dissolution cybernétique des forums.


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

Retour vers le futur,  les vieux messages font leurs réapparitions... c'est le bazar ===>  palmipèdes


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Retour vers le futur,  les vieux messages font leurs réapparitions... c'est le bazar ===>  *palmipèdes*



C'est ça l'Intelligence Artificiel ?! Un forum *Alzheimer* !?


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est ça l'Intelligence Artificiel ?! Un forum *Alzheimer* !?


Lettres ou pas lettres c'est la question
Faire comme le roi lire et la fermer
Puis boire un coup d'eau
--> Minérale


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Retour vers le futur,  les vieux messages font leurs réapparitions... c'est le bazar ===>  palmipèdes



Les harles sont des experts du plongeon, ils peuvent rester en apnée pendant une minute voire davantage.


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Retour vers le futur,  les vieux messages font leurs réapparitions... c'est le bazar ===>  palmipèdes


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2019)

Faute de pinèdes de pieds d'antipodes de palmipèdes, 
allons avec Zoé destination zoo se rincer l'œil avec les
--> Pinnipèdes
(ce fil manque de progression de pensée)


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2019)

Suite au #18688 Pinnipèdes à 16:56
pour examiner la chronologie
du forum et ses
--> Principes


----------



## boninmi (28 Mai 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> --> Pinèdes





loustic a dit:


> Suite au #18688 Pinnipèdes à 16:56
> pour examiner la chronologie
> du forum et ses
> --> Principes


J'ai un message qui reste désespérément collé en queue de peloton à la suit e je ne sais quel bug

--> Princes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Mai 2019)

⟶Vigilances⟵


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2019)

leasing


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

Prince, n'enquerrez de semaine
Où elles sont, ni de cet an,
Que ce refrain ne vous remaine :
Mais où sont les neiges d'antan ?


----------



## pouppinou (29 Mai 2019)

Musique de lecture pour avoir une lecture 2D





​
Et que dire des simples mortels à l'existence codée qui se voient "supprimés" ?
Sont-ils considérés comme de simples programmes du forum que l'on élimine au moindre bug sans même les rectifier, ou du moins lors laisser une chance dans l'arène du jeu TRON !?
Que le concepteur soit maudit de par sa programmation imparfaite éradiquant les simples utilisateurs en les condamnant à des *déprogrammations*.


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2019)

--> Maudit ?
Non, le programmateur est comme tout le monde,
il a parfois du mal à compter jusqu'à 5 lettres...
On ne lui en veut pas, grâce à lui on joue !


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2019)

un audit est demandé pour les cas d'
→ autisme
récurrent.


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2019)

Tout va fonctionner normalement
c'est la fin du coup de
--> Mistral


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2019)

Qu’en pense notre
→ ministre
de l’écologie ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2019)

Aucune idée , je ne suis pas assez ⟶ intime avec lui


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2019)

Ce ministre prendra le temps
d'étudier le temps avec
--> Minutie


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2019)

Pour étudier le temps avec minutie,
il faut remplir nombre de
--> Minutes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Mai 2019)

Procédé multiple et ⟶quotidien⟵


----------



## pouppinou (31 Mai 2019)

Mais ne pas omettre de préciser le postulat de départ au risque de ne pouvoir, comme l'eau, l'attraper pour le compter sur le sablier de l'univers qui lui est *quantique*.


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2019)

Heureusement il demeure euclidien
notre monde quotidien


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2019)

Ce qui nous permet de calculer de magnifiques
→ quotients
en posant de superbes divisions euclidiennes, elles aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Mai 2019)

@loustic : Est-il hors de propos de dissiper ici une ⟶équivoque⟵
Proposition à 2 reprises du mot _quotidien_ #18704 (vous) et #18702 (moi)


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2019)

Unepause a dit:


> @loustic : Est-il hors de propos de dissiper ici une ⟶équivoque⟵
> Proposition à 2 reprises du mot _quotidien_ #18704 (vous) et #18702 (moi)


Dissipé fus-je !
J'avais proposé *antique* et j'ai édité ensuite bizarrement...
Qui vais-je pouvoir invoquer ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2019)

C'est la faute au
--> Perroquet


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mai 2019)

loustic attention, 
tu oublies de + en + souvent ta préparation
→ pharmaceutique 
du matin !


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2019)

Il y a de ça !
En plus je me rendors sur ma confortable couche en
--> Raphia


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2019)

après s'être injecté un 
--> Pharamineux
rince-cochon


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2019)

Oui, mais je fais gaffe parce que je suis en haut d'un
--> Phare


----------



## Berthold (1 Juin 2019)

Situation cocasse, toutefois romantique mais teintée d’un soupçon de
→ préraphaélisme
…


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2019)

Un soupçon de préraphaélisme dans un grand verre d'eau-de-vie
c'est une boisson pharçameutique qui vous transforme en
--> Sphère


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2019)

Des sphères  ⟶ éphémères


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2019)

bonjour l'
--> Atmosphère


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2019)

_Après une belle nuit consacrée au sommeil et à la récupération, me voilà réveillé dès_
→ potron minet


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2019)

Ce minet affronte la moindre souris
On ne peut le qualifier de
--> Poltron


----------



## pouppinou (2 Juin 2019)

Quant à moi c'était une de ces nuits sans espace-temps, une nuit dite blanche... 
j'avais rendez-vous un peu plus haut, bien plus haut au-delà de mer Manche... 
un de ces rendez-vous qui n'est pas prévu que parfois j'ai les Dimanche...
un de ceux qui sont planétaires et bien plus que lunaires, ceux imprévisibles, ceux qui sont sur la planète dite *Pluton*... outre-manche.​


----------



## Berthold (2 Juin 2019)

Pluton n’est plus dans le
→ peloton
des planètes depuis le 24 août 2006…


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2019)

--> pelote


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

⟶ Lopette


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2019)

@Jura39 : Tu devrais éviter de répondre aux discussions fermées (Actualités V4) 

--> pétrolette


----------



## litobar71 (2 Juin 2019)

→ topless


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2019)

le repos des
--> Hoplites


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2019)

Beaucoup de guerriers se reposent à l'
--> Hôpital


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

Des guerriers souvent très ⟶ pâlots


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2019)

de véritables
→ paltoquets


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2019)

ici ce n'est pas une
 infirmerie, rugit le
--> Mastroquet


----------



## pouppinou (3 Juin 2019)

ici ce n'est  pas une
infirmerie, rugit le
⤍ Perroquet


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2019)

Le père au quai se lasse de
--> Poireauter


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2019)

Ça lui apprendra à inviter une
--> Poire au thé


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2019)

Pouah ! roter en faisant un selfie 
Au clair de la lune, mon ami
--> Pierrot


----------



## subsole (3 Juin 2019)

J'ai eu une période Pu Er


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2019)

puérilement piégeais-je
les débris dont étaient
--> Prodigues
les thés d'antan


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2019)

J'aime assez le thé aux fruits ⟶ rouges


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2019)

Les amateurs d'épigallocatéchine se réveillent
Téter des thés d'été étêtés pourrait les
--> Gruger


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Les amateurs d'épigallocatéchine se réveillent
> Téter des thés d'été étêtés pourrait les
> --> Gruger



https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-jeu-des-5-lettres.1238118/


----------



## litobar71 (3 Juin 2019)

je m'inspire donc du '*rouges*' du post #18736
pour avaler mon infusion de feuilles de
→ cougourdette
avant de me glisser au lit.


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Les amateurs d'épigallocatéchine se réveillent
> Téter des thés d'été étêtés pourrait en faire des
> --> Grugés


Le loustic est une vraie gourde


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2019)

je lui conseille de téter son
 thé dans de la porcelaine
--> Dégourdie


----------



## subsole (4 Juin 2019)

je conseillerais plutôt quelque coups de gourdins.


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juin 2019)

surtout ne pas hésiter,
direct assener un bon coup de Mac Pro deux-mille-dix-neuf,
le récent
→ ordinateur
pommé à cinquante mille euros 'full option'.


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2019)

Centaure dîne à t'heure indue
Tant pis commençons le
--> Dîner


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2019)

Personnellement je passerai
→ directement
au digeo, on m’a offert un petit rhum arrangé et je n’aime pas faire attendre les cadeaux d’amis chers.


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juin 2019)

à la tienne
→ El-Capitan !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2019)

et pas question de 
--> Capituler
devant le revenez-y !


----------



## subsole (4 Juin 2019)

encore une petite liqueur, alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2019)

Le principal usage de la membrane pituitaire est la filtration d’une liqueur → lubrique


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2019)

… *rubrique* !


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2019)

Il en faudrait plus pour tourner en
--> Bourrique


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juin 2019)

un
→ bousier
travailleur & pugnace.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2019)

le premier à avoir 
inventé la roue de
--> Brouette


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2019)

Pour inventer une brouette avec
une seule roue à l'avant
fallait être complétement
--> Bourré


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juin 2019)

chargée lourdement à débordement,
elle _entrainait_ son dangereux chauffard à la
→ bourrée
à trois temps, pour frimer à la fête au village.


----------



## subsole (6 Juin 2019)

c'est le laboureur qui l'a bourré avec le colonel moutarde, dans la cuisine.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2019)

c'est bien connu : le
--> Bonheur
est dans la cuisine


----------



## pouppinou (6 Juin 2019)

Surtout quand on y vient le baume au coeur, à la bonne heure pour le premier service, gage de ne pas se retrouver le bec dans l'eau face aux desserts qui ne seraient pas en *nombre*.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2019)

Si les desserts ne sont pas en nombre , cela dépasse les → bornes


----------



## Berthold (6 Juin 2019)

Un repas sans dessert, c'est un peu
→ snobinard.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2019)

et un dessert sans 
repas, c'est de la
--> Gourmandise


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2019)

La crainte de se retrouver seul au milieu du désert
peut conduire à s'empiffrer toujours du même dessert 
qui devient une
--> Drogue


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2019)

qui rendra
→ goguenard
tout anachorète qui se respecte !


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2019)

Nana qu'aurait tenté
le diable reste
--> Hagarde


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2019)

Ce qui ne l’empêche pas de déguster un bon morceau de
→ cheddar.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

faisant bien cent
--> Drachmes


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2019)

Et envoyez un bon coup de
--> Chardonnay


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2019)

En notant avec un → crayon le numéro de téléphone de cette belle inconnue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Juin 2019)

Une idée de son ⟶patronyme⟵ peut-être?


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2019)

une idée de son signe
→ astrologique,





 peut-être ?


----------



## pouppinou (7 Juin 2019)

une idée de ses *mensurations* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Juin 2019)

Un chat s’aperçut que, lorsqu’il miaulait, les ⟶souris⟵ disparaissaient, ce qu’il regrettait évidemment car il adorait les croquer. Comme il était intelligent, il fit travailler sa cervelle et on le vit alors aboyer devant le trou du mur, entrée de la demeure de ces sottes engeances. Les souris, entendant les jappements se dirent _ « Tiens, le chat n’est pas là puisque le chien y est »_. Rassérénées, elles sortirent de leur trou et le chat put ainsi en croquer quelques unes tout en disant : _« C’est quand même un sacré avantage d’être bilingue! »_


----------



## Berthold (8 Juin 2019)

Quand le greffier est polyglotte,
pour les souris
ça sent le → roussi.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

le Raminagrobis en a des
--> Retroussis
de moustaches


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2019)

Cela ressemble a des ⟶ ressorts


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2019)

Retroussons nos moustaches
Guettons les souris roussies
et en dernier ressort
bombons le torse


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2019)

Aujourd'hui , c'est ⟶ resto


----------



## litobar71 (9 Juin 2019)

tous les dimanches du calendrier grégorien,
les Ouroboros du monde entier savourent le
→ roast-beef,
bien à l'abri dans leurs mystérieuses cavernes.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2019)

ah ! les festins
--> Roboratifs
d'entre les antres...


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2019)

Entre les entractes
on dévore les tirades
comme des
--> Cobras
(pas des ouroboros)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Juin 2019)

⟶Sacrebleu!⟵


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2019)

--> Cornegidouille !
C'est qui le roi ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juin 2019)

c'est Henri IV
→ jarnicoton !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2019)

crême d'emplâtre 
à la graisse d'
--> Ornithorynque


----------



## Berthold (10 Juin 2019)

Espèce de → logarithme !


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2019)

Logarithme ! à vos souhaits !
Fais gaffe espèce de
--> Gringalet


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juin 2019)

prends garde toi aussi,
espèce de fève de
→ galette 
des rois.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2019)

un gringalet qui a la 
fève est ardent à la
--> Galipette


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Juin 2019)

⟶Causalité⟵ du jour — 
Entendu ce matin à la boulangerie - A s'adressant à B:  _"Mais si je t'assure! Ça existe des gens qui ne peuvent se quitter, tellement ils se disputent bien ensemble."_


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2019)

Une belle forme de → sensualité !


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2019)

nouai.... les insultes, c'est pas mon truc


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2019)

Une insulte soulage
c'est parfois
--> Utile


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2019)

ou ⟶ inutile


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2019)

peut-être → nuisible ?


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2019)

Une insulte peut être appréciée lorsqu'elle est
--> Nébuleuse


----------



## pouppinou (11 Juin 2019)

Parler haut et fort avec ou sans les mains sans insulte de façon véhémente est parfois de coutume ne souffrant point de malveillance. Encore faut-il être de cette coutume à la manière de communiquer parfois digne de la commedia dell'arte *lumineuse*.


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2019)

Difficile de s'imaginer cette société
où l'on s'amusait des fantaisies
de Pantalon et d'autres
--> Comiques


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2019)

ce fil ne manque pas de merles
--> Moqueurs


----------



## litobar71 (12 Juin 2019)

hi! hi! voici le temps béni
du port d'anciennes
→ défroques
pour de nouvelles mascarades !


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2019)

_mouaih… moi, je ne suis pas partant s'il s'agit de porter des sapes complètement _
→ cradoques


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2019)

surtout si il faut ⟶ recoudre les poches


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2019)

Les poches des boches moches
à la guerre semaient la
--> Poudre


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2019)

certains chleuhs (39-45) étaient
de véritables
→ ordures
disait mon père, récits à l'appui.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2019)

Et ta → soeur ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2019)

elle est
--> Rousse
c'est bien connu


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2019)

la _rousse_ ? fâcheux de l'avoir à ses
→ trousses


----------



## pouppinou (13 Juin 2019)

Vous parlez de Zora. Je l'ai bien connu, un temps lointain maintenant il est vrai où nous faisions équipe à détrousser les candides placés sur notre route. Et de vérité, j'adorais sa petite *frimousse*.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2019)

Une vraie → soumise ?


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2019)

Elle est déjà adaptée
elle a vite compris la
--> Musique


----------



## subsole (14 Juin 2019)

Les esquimaudes sont plus chaudes que l'on pourrait penser.


----------



## pouppinou (14 Juin 2019)

Haaaa, on a enfin la vraie explication du réchauffement *climatique* !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2019)

exquis ! Maude a la clim
--> Attique


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2019)

A-t-il que de la pub
sur son
--> Écriteau ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2019)

Il y a aussi le nom d'un → acteur écrit dessus


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2019)

Impossible à vérifier
car il est tombé dans le
--> Cratère


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2019)

Bah, on le suit à la
→ trace


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

Oui mais avec une bonne →  Carte


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

attention aux
--> Cataractes


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2019)

Taratata !
Personne ne se laisse influencer
par la lecture de simples
--> Tracts


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2019)

lus pendant les
--> Entr'actes


----------



## litobar71 (16 Juin 2019)

excepté le
→ vétéran 
qui biche à la lecture des blagues Carambar.


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2019)

Certaines sont → renversantes.

- Allô, maîtresse? Je vous téléphone pour vous dire que Julien est malade.
- Qui est à l'appareil?
- Mon papa.


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2019)

Une fraise sur un cheval :
Tagada tagada !
Attention... avant de 
--> Traverser


----------



## pouppinou (16 Juin 2019)

Blague à part, vous vous trouvez drôle !?
Vous me ferez 10 jours bande de petits salopards !
A défaut de sortir des blagues *relativement* drôles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Juin 2019)

⟶ Furtives


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2019)

Furtive est la blague à tabac du non-fumeur.
Ce n'est pas une blague : chaque jour les dieux
nous imposent de manger furtivement cinq
--> Fruits


----------



## pouppinou (17 Juin 2019)

Etant "légumivore", aussi,  je m'insurge contre l'oubli d'une consommation légumière !
Et que dire des champignons ! Etant, aussi, petit chien *truffier*.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2019)

Une barquette de ⟶ frites ,s'il vous plait


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

qui va se manger des frites ? ce filou de
truffier qui a fourré sa truffe dans la bassine à
--> Confitures


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2019)

Pas de quoi en tirer la moindre
 → fierté,
c’est sûr.


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juin 2019)

tant qu'il a l'occasion de
→ trifouiller 
avec le museau le reste l'indiffère.


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2019)

Répétons-le
ce truffier est un véritable
--> Filou


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2019)

toutafé, l'autre jour Milou n'a rapporter un Fuligos ........


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juin 2019)

hier encore je l'ai morigéné en vain,
il trottinait sans fin sous les jupes des esquimaudes, 
seules & bien au chaud dans leur
→ iglou


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2019)

pour cela, il faut de l'outillage qui reste bien au froid.


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2019)

et aussi de quoi préparer la
--> Ratatouille


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2019)

Moi, ça me foutrait une sacrée → trouille.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2019)

Appelez moi le  ⟶ tôlier ,et que ça saute !


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2019)

Ce → roturier ? Pas question.


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2019)

Mais faut quand même casser la
--> Croûte


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2019)

j'ai cassé la croûte du rapin 
à mon goût beaucoup trop 
--> Coruscante


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2019)

Comme dans un  ⟶ concert de cuivre


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2019)

Un concert de cuivreS est audible !
Un con sert tôt en sol mineur !
La partition doit être lue au
--> Recto...


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2019)

Sage précaution.
Quiconque utilisant par mégarde —peut-être— le verso
se verra inévitablement tout → crotté.


----------



## subsole (20 Juin 2019)

Pour encrotter vingt fantassins, il suffit d’un canon qui sache s’y prendre


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

parles-moi d'un canon ! c'est l'
--> Accorte Madelon


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2019)

En nous servant à boire
la Madelon fait un
--> Carton


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2019)

Pour les commandes complexes, elle maîtrise la → troncature et l’arrondi.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

c'est une sacrée
--> Créature !


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2019)

Jamais mariée 
elle ne peut devenir
--> Acariâtre


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

son port de
--> Cariatide
en impose aux prétendants


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2019)

Impossible a acheter à ⟶ crédit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Juin 2019)

Une certaine  ⟶désinvolture⟵ dans le style


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2019)

et une certaine   ⟶ violence


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2019)

La pauvre Madelon est près de se 
voiler la face


----------



## Berthold (21 Juin 2019)

Ce n'est pas l’endroit adéquat à voiler pour éviter la → vérole.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2019)

Ou la ⟶ Variole


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

avec leur voiles de gaze, les
--> Aréoles de Madelon
ont l'air prêtes à prendre le large


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2019)

La raie olé-olé
se pêche aux
--> Aurores


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)

Pour quelques ⟶ Euros


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2019)

Z'Euro est arrivé-é-é
Tout a augmenté-é-é
Zeuros, dollars, etc... 
à la bellepou
redevenons des vrais
--> Troqueurs


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juin 2019)

le
→ roquet
jamais satisfait a terminé sa sieste,
bon réveil à toi cher rimailleur.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2019)

Le troqueur est arrivé
À échanger son roquet
Contre une tournée hé ! hé !
À la table du troquet


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2019)

À la terrasse du troquet
Le client joue au bilboquet
Quand sa tisane sera bue
Il s'enfuira tel la tortue


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juin 2019)

près du macadam allait une routarde
le client l'enleva, la belle étant mignarde


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2019)

Elle le roula dans la moutarde
Ricanant comme une soûlarde


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)

C'est ⟶ drôle


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2019)

Drôlement roulées ces poulardes !
S'écrie le fils de la renarde


----------



## Berthold (24 Juin 2019)

Bestioles sacrément → populaires.


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2019)

de plus elles sont dépourvues de
--> Poils


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2019)

elles ne sont donc pas facilement 
--> Horripilées


----------



## litobar71 (24 Juin 2019)

la grassouillette géline du haut de son
→ perchoir
traumatise vers de terre & serpenteaux


----------



## subsole (25 Juin 2019)

et le percheron les écrase, sans même s"en apercevoir


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2019)

La scène a été youtubée
par le chien installé en haut du
--> Perron


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2019)

Il s’est d’ailleurs fait → harponné par des sirènes le traitant de voyeur.


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juin 2019)

qui l'ont tout de même obligé à les
→ éperonner
avec zèle pour le sanctionner.


----------



## subsole (25 Juin 2019)

les friponnes s'en sont données à coeur joie


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2019)

Le toutou a tenu le coup
c'est un grand 
--> Sportif


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2019)

Il carbure au ⟶ sirop typhon


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2019)

Prosit !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2019)

Attention , pas plus de ⟶ trois verres a la fois


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2019)

Trois verres de Chardonnay
personne ne raterait l'occasion de les
--> Siroter


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2019)

s'il vous plaît, neuf verres, à débordement, 
de _Petit-chablis_ pour les trois
→ trios
de jazz qui se tirent une bien belle bourre, merci.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2019)

et une carafe d'eau municipale pour les
--> Trissotins
de service


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2019)

On s’est fait → asticoter, ils voulaient une blonde.


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2019)

Recherchant une bonne blonde belge
ils se sont vite tirés dans un vieux
--> Tacot

Alors ?
La température élevée empêche de compter jusqu'à cinq...
Mais on a vu le tacot s'accotant à  un bar !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2019)

une bonne blonde belge ne
--> Cocottant
pas des aisselles


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2019)

un léger badigeonnage à l'huile essentielle de
→ tonca
est recommandé en cette chaude période


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2019)

Ton cabinet pue !
Pouah ! Des gogues en
--> Carton


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

en cartons de
--> Corton


----------



## subsole (27 Juin 2019)

J'ai trouvé une belle blonde à forte poitrine, après quelques bouteilles de Corton, reste plus qu'à mettre la viande dans le torchon


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2019)

boutanches gobichonnées avec de remarquables tartines aux
→ cretons


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2019)

Même avec une boutanche de Corton
et un torchon à portée de main
c'est dur de se mettre du creton dans le
--> Cornet


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2019)

C’est → certain.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2019)

Un vrai repas de  ⟶ cantine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Juin 2019)

En voici de piquantes ⟶anecdotes⟵ !!!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

émanant d'esprits
--> Acétiques


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juin 2019)

il m'étonnerait fort que la plupart possèdent des corps aux maigreurs
→ ascétiques !


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2019)

Ah ! Ces tiques… Leur présence expliqueraient-elles les vilaines taches rouges concentriques sur un corps pourtant  → athlétique ?


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2019)

Ainsi l'activité de l'athlète
paraît encore un peu plus
--> Théatrale


----------



## pouppinou (28 Juin 2019)

Théâtrale dis-TU ?!

Ah ! non ! c’est un peu court, jeune homme !
...
Pédant : « L’animal seul, monsieur, qu’Aristophane
Appelle *Hippocampéléphantocamélos*
Dut avoir sous le front tant de chair sur tant d’os ! »

(Tirade du nez de Cyrano de Bergerac d'Edmond Rostand)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Pourquoi diantre une épée si l'on porte une corne
Qui fait paraître nain l'estoc de la licorne ?


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2019)

(Doublé sur la ligne par @macomaniac )


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2019)

Je ne peux résister…


Curieux : « De quoi sert cette oblongue capsule ?
D’ → écritoire, monsieur, ou de boîte à ciseaux ? » ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Docte : « usez-vous d'un trou pour y ranger vos plumes,
Et du compain en conservatoire à volumes ? »


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2019)

Fait trop chaud pour courrir après cet alexandrin
Même pas envie d'aller au concert sans
--> Cravate


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2019)

Pour aller au concert la tenue vestimentaire n'a pas le droit au moindre  ⟶ écart  ?


----------



## Berthold (29 Juin 2019)

En tout cas rien qui ne laisse de → trace.


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2019)

Pour suivre la trace ? Facile !
Pas besoin de GPS ni de
--> Carte


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juin 2019)

un des derniers indiens
→ Cantaruré
en fera la démonstration.


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> un des derniers indiens
> → Cantaruré
> en fera la démonstration.


Quand ta rue résonnera du pas des Indiens dis-le,
loustic ira faire leur connaissance...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

--> Cantate eurent hé !
les hôtes de Moulinsart


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

Si ma ⟶ tante en avait on l'appellerait mon oncle


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juin 2019)

_


Jura39 a dit:



Si ma ⟶ tante en avait on l'appellerait mon oncle

Cliquez pour agrandir...

je réponds en utilisant cantate du post #18912_
super QQ (Que Quatre lettres !)

cela faisait un bon moment que notre 
→ chanteur 
du haut jura n'avait point fauté !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

Chasser le ⟶ naturel il revient au galop


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2019)

--> raturage


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

raturage &
--> Gribouillage
sont les deux gamelles du cancre


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2019)

Labourage et paturage, disparition ou retour ?
Et l'éclairage à la 
--> Bougie ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2019)

Mème à la bougie , pas de ⟶ boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir


----------



## subsole (2 Juillet 2019)

de toute façon avec cette chaleur mes globines sont en grève


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2019)

Marche ou grève !
Pense à bien te nourrir
pour faire le tour du
--> Globe


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2019)

Fais d’abord réviser ta
→ bagnole,
on sait jamais.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2019)

et emporte une provision de
--> Gnôle


----------



## subsole (2 Juillet 2019)

J'ai connu une gnolue qui ne suçait pas que de la glace .... dommage par ce temps caniculaire


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2019)

_tout dépend de sa nationalité : elle peut très bien s'enivrer sans craindre la chaleur si elle s'installe confortablement dans un_

→ lounge


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2019)

Quel gnolu en traînant dans un lounge
trouverait l'inspiration pour écrire une
--> Églogue ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2019)

Globuleux


----------



## pouppinou (2 Juillet 2019)

J'ai un vieux copain à moi qui a une solution pour remettre tout le monde d'aplomb de ce temps là.
Je lui laisse la parole... mais entre-nous je suis pas sûr que cela convienne à tout le monde 




_Si vous voulez pour vous requinquer je peux vous passer la recette du *Gloubi-boulga* !?_


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2019)

Ne serait-ce pas une infâme → tambouille ?


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2019)

Pour les affamés du forum
c'est toujours mieux  que
leur habituelle abondante
--> Ratatouille


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2019)

_Tomates, merguez, oignons, ail, été pices, poivrons ...
des ingrédients que ne rejèteraient aucun_

—> tataouinois


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2019)

(Ingédients que ne rejetterait aucun tataouineux)

On l'imagine s'escrimant à éplucher un crabe
--> Sournois


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2019)

A la place du crabe , je prendrais bien une ⟶ souris d'agneau


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2019)

elle ne sourit pas, cette souris
--> Sourcilleuse


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2019)

C'est une ⟶ vicieuse


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2019)

Pour cuire la souris 
le chef choisira 
une belle casserole en
--> Cuivre


----------



## subsole (4 Juillet 2019)

pour une souris, mieux vaut attraper une nucivore, ce qui lui confère un petit gout plus agréable


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2019)

_même nucivore, une souris n'est pas un plat que je proposerais à des_
→ convives


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juillet 2019)

une souris ?
une gironde sœur
→ converse
dont la spécialité est de s'occuper
des noix...fera l'affaire.


----------



## Berthold (4 Juillet 2019)

Tant qu’elle → conserve  son activité, elle est bienvenue.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2019)

⟶ Encore elle !!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2019)

elle a l'
--> Encolure
délurée


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2019)

Dès l'urée éliminée on se sent mieux !
On reprend vite des
--> Couleurs


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2019)

Vit ? Des coups ? L'heur ô
--> Roucouleurs


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2019)

Tout roucouleur
peut devenir un
--> Croulant


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2019)

il ne grimpe plus au
--> Balcon
de Juliette


----------



## subsole (5 Juillet 2019)

Avec ses mains arthritiques, il a même du mal avec les balconnets


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juillet 2019)

avec sa forte goutte impossible de s'y hisser grâce au proche
→ bancoulier


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2019)

Même forte une goutte est insuffisante
Au minimum loustic se content de la bouteile de
--> Blanc


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

Après une bouteille de blanc, loustic devient ⟶ bancal


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juillet 2019)

je rappelle au jeune joueur qu'est le Jura39
 qu'il a signé un chèque en blanc à Berthold ici #18940
il ne l'a pas
→ balancé
pour le verbe conserver à la 3° personne de l'indicatif !
ma confiance dans ce joueur modérateur s'écorne, caramba ! 
ou bien aurait-il trinqué avec un certain loustic ? d'où sa perte de lucidité !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2019)

le balancé de hanches de
Ninon chavire l'œil à une
--> Encablure


----------



## subsole (5 Juillet 2019)

de loin on dirait plutôt Laurence


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2019)

Précisément la jugaisoncon du #18940
et sa non-détection ont été provoquées
par une carence de blanc !


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juillet 2019)

viteuf en urgence je vous
envoie un carton de six. 

un sauvignon de
→ Sancerre 
bien entendu.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Le Sancerre me fait mal au ⟶ crâne,je préfère le vin jaune


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Juillet 2019)

Un grand bonjour à chacun de vous ...
Espérant supprimer, le cararctère répétitif du "C" et "N",
je suggère ⟶persistance⟵  ... Qu’en pensez-vous?


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2019)

Évitons donc les "C", "O", "N".
Chassons toute
--> Tristesse


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

⟶ Résiste 
Suis ton cœur qui insiste 
Ce monde n'est pas le tien, viens, 
Bats-toi, signe et persiste

Petit hommage


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2019)

*Jura* devrait apprendre 
à résiste*r* aux formes
--> Impératives


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Pas facile après l' ⟶ apéritif


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Juillet 2019)

L' ⟶esprit⟵ subtil est sans "haine".


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2019)

Et en plus sans "N" ?
Va falloir se remuer les
--> Tripes


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

loustic fait déjà le ⟶ pitre le dimanche matin


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2019)

on est en pleine surenchère
--> Lipogrammatique


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Tout un ⟶ programme


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2019)

Lipophobe est loustic
il évite la
--> Margarine


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Comme mon cousin  ⟶ Germain


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2019)

Il n'ingère que des
--> Graminées


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2019)

Gras minet en manque
s'empiffre de graines
--> Germées


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2019)

non sans
--> Grimaces


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2019)

Qui pourrait supporter de telles
--> Images ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Juillet 2019)

Quelques ⟶amies⟵


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

maigrichonnes


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2019)

Fi de toutes ces → simagrées.


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2019)

Alors envoyez vos
--> Messages


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2019)

--> Agrémentés 
de rendez-vous galants


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2019)

Internénettes c'est pas mon genre !
Mieux que le plumage envoyez le
--> Ramage


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2019)

pour ouïr ces Sirènes, 
Ulysse eût bien tenté l'
--> Amarrage


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2019)

Pas de ⟶ marchandage avec les sirènes ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2019)

Tout dépend de leur → démarche.


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

chacun sait qu'une sirène a une démarche fluide et charmante


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2019)

A te voir marcher en cadence,
Belle d'abandon,
On dirait un serpent qui danse
Au bout d'un bâton.

Sous le fardeau de ta paresse
Ta tête d'enfant
Se balance avec la mollesse
D'un jeune éléphant

Corollaire : on ne saurait trop conseiller au 
galant qui veut séduire une Sirène de dire :
« Je vous trouve belle comme un éléphant ».


----------



## Berthold (11 Juillet 2019)

Mais le soir brunit nos plaines ;
Les  → phalènes
Prennent leur essor bruyant,
Et les sphinx aux couleurs sombres,
Dans les ombres
Voltigent en tournoyant.


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2019)

Il m'en souvient, c'était aux plages
Où m'attire un ciel du midi,
Ciel sans souillure et sans orages, 
Où j'aspirais sous les feuillages 
Les parfums d'un air attiédi.
_Lamartine_


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2019)

C'était pas dans les ⟶ Alpes ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Juillet 2019)

que nenni !
c'était dans la caboche de l'
→ Alphonse


----------



## Berthold (12 Juillet 2019)

Aucune importance : Alphonse est → aphone, il ne rapportera pas.


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2019)

Elle fonce la faunesse !
Elle a égaré son indispensable 
--> Smartphone


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2019)

s'marre Faune, 
qui a trouvé le 
précieux de la
--> Princesse


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)

Le précieux de la Princesse  ⟶ Cerise ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2019)

belle croisée hier
j'invite sœur Ise
au temps des cerises
en yole croisière


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2019)

Soeur Ise est une vraie ⟶ Sorcière


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juillet 2019)

dès qu'elle a sifflé sa marie jeanne de
→ Corbières


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2019)

Elle risquera d'être mise en bière
si en plus elle s'envoie des bonnes
--> Bières


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juillet 2019)

dérobées aux chasseurs des
→ palombières


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2019)

qui les préfèrent aux tisanes de leurs
--> Rombières


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juillet 2019)

toutes occupées aux longs papotages autour des
→ daubières
dès potron-minette.


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2019)

Des vertes et des pas mûres
on en voit sur la
--> Canebière


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2019)

les mûres n'ont plus 
qu'à porter des
--> Jambières


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2019)

attention aux ⟶ barèmes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2019)

référant les lignes
 à la minceur des
--> Brêmes


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2019)

Veinardes brèmes
vous nous épargnez la vue de vos
--> Bermudas


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2019)

le pire est à venir : des
véganistes adeptes du
--> Nudisme


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2019)

_oh la la : qu'on les éloigne de ma vue.
Tiens, je vous prête un _
→ minibus


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2019)

Ils n'avaient gants ni chaussettes
pour nous faire la leçon en
--> Miusique
Grillé loustic se retrouve dans le
--> Bousin


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juillet 2019)

t'inquiète, deux
→ binouzes
et tu n'y penseras même plus !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2019)

C'est pas pour les ⟶ snobes ?


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2019)

_tu penses bien, des. binouzes… ça manque sérieusement de _
→ noblesse


----------



## subsole (16 Juillet 2019)

inepousable


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2019)

Sans les boire, qui oserait
balancer des binouzes à la
--> Poubelle ?


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2019)

_Ah ça non ! On doit les jeter dans le container à_
→ bouteilles


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2019)

Ouais ils les jettent  dans des ⟶ boites alors !


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2019)

Où se trouvent même des boites sans O !
Rassemblées en grosses
--> Bottes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2019)

évoquer  de grosses bottes d'asperges 
devant une prude témoigne d'intentions
--> Troubles


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Quand c'est trouble , c'est obligatoirement Obscure ?


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2019)

_En tout pas aussi limpide que de l’eau de_
—> source


----------



## subsole (18 Juillet 2019)

ou que la pensée d'un codeur


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2019)

Faut pas décoder !
Faut pas laisser du boulot sous le
--> Coude


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2019)

le coude agit parfois en
--> Douce


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

Celle qui est agréable à l'oeil n'est pas nécessairement douce au ⟶ toucher


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juillet 2019)

_merci Jura39, j'avais parié cent centavos que le prochain QQ (Que Quatre lettres)_
_serait de ton fait, je reprends avec '*douce*' du post #19020_

j'ai donc gagné un bon
→ escudo
sonnant et trébuchant !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

J'ai encore fais une erreur dans les ⟶ codes


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2019)

--> Déçus nous le sommes
loustic est grillé mais son arc a plusieurs
--> Cordes


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

loustic a dit:


> --> Déçus


C'est une série de _QQ (Que Quatre lettres)_
_Me voila moi seul _


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2019)

cordes qui sonnent sans
--> Descort


----------



## Berthold (19 Juillet 2019)

utilisées par des → escort girls d'un genre particulier.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2019)

des geishas
--> Accroupies ?


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2019)

comme des vieilles
--> Toupies ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2019)

Ou des vieilles ⟶  putes ?


----------



## pouppinou (19 Juillet 2019)

Il fallait oser ! Lever le voile et ôter l'emballage pour ne garder que la forme, non poétique, des descriptions *abruptes*.


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juillet 2019)

_Manquant à la pudeur la plus élémentaire,
Dois-je, pour les besoins d' la caus' publicitaire,
Divulguer avec qui, et dans quell' position
Je plonge dans le → stupre et la fornication?_

JoJo si tu nous lis...


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2019)

Jojo n'a pas été surpassé !
Aujourd'hui hélas ses trompettes
seraient censurées...


----------



## Berthold (20 Juillet 2019)

Oncle Georges n’a pas attendu (et pour cause) Gogole Ie pour connaître les ciseaux d’Anastasie ; ainsi son Gorille a déplu à des oreilles trop
→ prudes
dès sa sortie en 1953.

Sacrée Anastasie !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2019)

en montant le son
on peut les rendre
--> Sourdes


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

Ne pas hésiter a mettre la ⟶ surdose de son


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2019)

En montant le mur du son
on risque de décrocher
et de tomber sur une belle
--> Ordure


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

Dans les ordures , il y a toujours de mauvaises ⟶ odeurs


----------



## pouppinou (20 Juillet 2019)

Quand bien même !?
Je me rappelle d'une époque de disette, pour ne pas dire de disgrâce. Et oui malheureux toutous que nous sommes à cette époque de vacances parfois nous devenons des encombrants pour les mauvais maitres. Et c'est alors que devenus encombrants nous allons chercher parmi les encombrants une poubelle où le rebut devient un vrai menu.
Mais avant de se délecter d'un tel festin de rue, nous faisons toujours une petite prière pour que les gens aimants deviennent pour la SPA des *donateurs*.


----------



## Berthold (21 Juillet 2019)

« mauvais maitres » ? C'est trop d’ → honneur !

Disons « gros salopards ».


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2019)

À la Société Protectrice des Araignées 
je vais
--> Téléphoner


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2019)

t'es laid, faux nez,
tu ferais mieux de te
--> Retourner


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2019)

En  ⟶ route pour la Spa des araignées


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Juillet 2019)

Acte le plus inhumain, le plus infâme, le plus égoïste, le plus lâche, le plus ⟶monstrueux⟵


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2019)

Lancer la Société Protectrice des Assoiffés
peut se faire sans monstrueuse
--> Contorsion


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2019)

ni 
--> Rétorsion
de la part de la Société de 
Préservation des Antiquités


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2019)

La Société Protectrice des Andouilles
AAAAA ou pas a des membres
--> Retors


----------



## Berthold (22 Juillet 2019)

Faut faire intervenir des → notaires.


----------



## pouppinou (22 Juillet 2019)

Faut vraiment pas avoir peur de leurs _*honoraires*_


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2019)

La *S*ociété *P*rotectrice des *A*rnaqueurs
ne saurait s'en occuper.
Dans le genre y a-t-il des
--> Héros


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2019)

Les petits héros Autrichiens adorent la  ⟶ Sachertorte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Juillet 2019)

-P'tite anecdocte du jour - 
Pas plus tard que ce matin devant la machine à café: 
Mme Marguerite (s'adressant au gigolo de service) d'un air poliment ironique: 
[-soupir-] "Soyons reconnaissants aux  ⟶phrases⟵  toutes faites, elles nous sauvent de bien d'inepties, n'est-ce pas Mr ...?"


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

Avant de partir en vacances avec votre voiture , pensez a faire contrôler vos ⟶  phares


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2019)

Pour ce contrôle
inutile d'aller chez le
--> Pharmacien


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2019)

le pharmacien n'a pas besoin de 
phares pour déchiffrer les phrases du 
--> Médicastre


----------



## Berthold (23 Juillet 2019)

En v’là ben encore que c’est pas des → smicards, ceux-là, hein !


----------



## subsole (23 Juillet 2019)

La vie, la santé, l'amour sont précaires, pourquoi le travail échapperait-il à cette loi ?


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2019)

_La vie, l’amour, la santé ne produisent pas de richesse au sens économique du terme. La travail oui ; et quand il est sujet à subordination, il me semble plus que nécessaire de l’encadrer avec des termes

—> _précis


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2019)

Difficile de jouer avec le travail san être
--> Crispé


----------



## Berthold (24 Juillet 2019)

On peut en parler sans démonstration de → triceps.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

car trient sœurs à tops
--> Tricératops
souleveurs de fonte


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2019)

Trisse et rate eaux propres
Vite retournons au
--> Crétacé


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2019)

Nous allons te suivre a la ⟶ trace


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Juillet 2019)

⟶Nectar⟵ enchanté sitôt qu'il est goûté.


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2019)

Le plaisir de la narine
c'est la
--> Nectarine


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

l'âne are inhale, l'âne hectare inhale de
--> Centaurées


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Juillet 2019)

⟶Saveur⟵ amère et sauvage.


----------



## subsole (25 Juillet 2019)

La vie, quelques vapeurs, légères buées qui mouillent la paume de la main, et puis rien.


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2019)

Sans tort et sans reproche
acceptons la saveur des vapeurs.
Maintenant il pourrait bien
--> Vaser


----------



## Berthold (25 Juillet 2019)

Entre vous, plus de controverses,
Cons caducs ou cons débutants,
Petits cons d’ la dernière  → averse,
Vieux cons des neiges d’antan.


----------



## subsole (25 Juillet 2019)

Il existe également de braves cons


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2019)

S'ils prolifèrent faudra-t-il s'en débarrasser à coups de
--> Sabre ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2019)

le coiffeur connaît
l'art de sabrer les
--> Barbes


----------



## Berthold (26 Juillet 2019)

Faisons une pause ici,
je dois m’aller soulager derrière ce bosquet
d’ → arbustes.


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2019)

L'égalité femmes-hommes
c'est avec ou sans barbe ?
Même derrière un arbuste
on ne sait pas sur quoi se
--> Baser


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2019)

à la
--> Sarbacane 
on reconnaît le verrier


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juillet 2019)

à son club hybride on reconnait le golfeur du
→ Bressan


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2019)

Un Bressan ⟶ sabre il le Cerdon comme du Champagne ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

le
--> Sabotier
aime mieux la gouge au bois


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2019)

Serait il aux ⟶ Abois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Juillet 2019)

Partout, ou les ⟶diaboliques⟵ accourent!


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2019)

Ils ne trouvent à boire que du
--> Diabolo

( #19078 Un Bressan sabre...
- jugaisoncon
- doublon de 14072 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Juillet 2019)

@loustic 
Une conversation est une suite de ⟶dialogues⟵.
Serions-nous dans ce cas vous et moi?


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2019)

_La journée est belle ; je n’ai pas trop envie de parler. Je me contenterai d’une longue balade sur une plage de_
—> galets


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2019)

Il dit : Allo galette prête !
Pour la déguster, pas besoin de
--> Gilets


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

Certains gilets déclenchent des ⟶  litiges


----------



## Berthold (29 Juillet 2019)

Éviter les litiges demande certaines → agilités.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

Il faut de l'agilité pour faire ricocher un ⟶ galet sur l'eau


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2019)

ce *galet* est un ricochet des *galets*
--> Également
envoyés au message ☞*#19084*☜


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2019)

Laissons les galets galeux aux gâteux
et allons faire un tour de
--> Manège


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2019)

monter et descendre sur 
un cochon rose : ça va
--> Déménager !


----------



## Berthold (29 Juillet 2019)

Jeunes voyous ! C'est décidé, j'appelle les
 → gendarmes !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Ils vont encore faire usage de leurs grenades  a ⟶ lacrymogène


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

et distribuer des
--> Mandales


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2019)

_Les mandales, passe encore… heureusement ils ne sont pas accompagnés de redoutables bergers_

—> allemands


----------



## subsole (30 Juillet 2019)

J'espère qu'ils ne soient pas malades de la rage


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2019)

Non, l'été ces chiens sont remplacés par des
--> Dalmatiens


----------



## Berthold (30 Juillet 2019)

Tiens ? Comme mon oncle qui est
 → diamantaire !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Encore un  ⟶ Radin


----------



## subsole (30 Juillet 2019)

mais non, il paye en dinars or


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

des pièces de
--> Dinanderie
en cuivre


----------



## Berthold (31 Juillet 2019)

… ou du plomb dans les prothèses
 → dentaires
de mon oncle.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

qui lui donnent un faux air de
--> Dromadaire
quand il déblatère


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2019)

Voila ce qui arrive 
quand on traîne dans les
--> Rades _zut grillé_
loustic n'enfait pas un
--> Drame


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2019)

La rade de Toulon est sur la côte de la ⟶ Méditerranée


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2019)

En rade sur la route, c'est le
--> Merdier


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

c'est alors qu'on peut
--> Discriminer
l'emmerdé du démerdard


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Juillet 2019)

⟶Jérémiades⟵


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2019)

Indigne d'une ⟶  Mariée


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2019)

_Oh, mais alors que la mariée reste derrière ses_

—> marmites !


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2019)

elle préfère rester avec ses amies !


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2019)

Seize âmes innocentes
la conduiront à
--> Marseille


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2019)

elle y trouvera enfin du savon pour se
--> Débarbouiller


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2019)

c'est recommandé après une bouillabaisse


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2019)

Nécessité hygiéniste un peu
 → saoulante.


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2019)

Où il y a de l'hygiène
il n'y a pas de dégueu
--> Salut


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2019)

Ne sacrifions pas la liberté d’être dégueu sur les
 → autels
de l’hygiène.


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2019)

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, les alytes mâles portent bien des chapelets d’œufs enroulés autour de leurs pattes arrière, alors ....


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2019)

on peut porter des oripeaux avec
--> Style


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2019)

Style ou pas, il peut être dangereux
de se précipiter dans un pub inconnu
qui omet d'annoncer les cocktails sans
--> Glyphosate


----------



## pouppinou (1 Août 2019)

Pour ceux qui ont un peu trop consommé et pourraient tituber, en sortant du pub, devront être équilibrés par le biais de chaussures avec *masselottes*.


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2019)

Que les amateurs de cocktails au glyphosate se méfient,
avec leurs chaussures à masselottes,
ils ne pourront éviter de se faire
→ molester.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2019)

par les
--> Molosses
qui hantent la zone


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2019)

Non, pas de toutous teigneux
seulement quelques gentilles chiennes
--> Ramollies


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2019)

moins que les
--> Matrones
qui les promènent


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2019)

Cessons de parler de ces
 → monstres,
je vous en prie.


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2019)

_Oui, c’est mieux ; à midi, je mangerais volontiers un _

—> minestrone


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2019)

Attendez quelques → minutes !

Dans un bon minestrone d’Italie,
il vous faut…
du brocoli !

J’ose pas mettre l’image directement ici  :
http://ww2w.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/gotlib-minestrone-broccolis.jpg


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2019)

juste le temps de lutiner la
--> Mutine 
Martine (c'est la cuisinière)


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2019)

Elle est encore immature
elle mériterait parfois le
--> Martinet


----------



## pouppinou (2 Août 2019)

De Martinet j'en ai un dans mes connaissances.
D'ailleurs je le vois souvent passer au-dessus de ma niche en compagnie d'un Lanius *Meridionalis*.


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2019)

… oiseau connu pour son habitude hors norme
d’ → empaler
ses proies sur des ronces, des barbelés…


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2019)

Oiseau bavard comme une pie
n'a jamais de
--> Crampe


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

Avec une crampe au mollet , je ⟶ rampe au sol


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2019)

--> Lamper
du raide remonte le moral du rampant


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2019)

C'est un coup a avoir la   ⟶ larme a l'oeil


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2019)

et de sucer du
--> Caramel
(#19134 jugaisoncon)


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2019)

_Après une bonne assiette de beignets de_

—> calamars


----------



## Berthold (3 Août 2019)

Si les calalmars ne sont pas frais
on va tous
→ clamser
mais tant pis,
que vaut la vie sans risques ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2019)

mieux vaut avoir les 
poches pleines de
--> Carambars


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2019)

l'odeur sera moins forte
qu'avec celles remplies de
→ macabs
de calamars !


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2019)

C'est ce qui s'appelle mettre les mains dans le
--> Cambouis


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2019)

quand bout, irrascible, 
l'humeur de ces 
--> Mécanos
ils en deviennent noirs 
(de colère) : voici donc
l'origine du cambouis


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2019)

Mecs à nos trousses
nous foutent la frousse
par le cambouis charmés
ils sont tous camés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Août 2019)

⟶Simulacre⟵ de liberté.


----------



## pouppinou (4 Août 2019)

Cela va de paire avec notre *Timocratie.*


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2019)

Quelle → atrocité !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2019)

À trop citer, l'érudit se fait
--> Cuistre


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2019)

Les rus d'ici nourrissent des petites
--> Truites


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2019)

C’est une vue d’ → artiste ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2019)

l'artiste du ru n'aime
de poisson qu'en
--> Peintures


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2019)

Les peintures à l'huile
comme les sardines
sont
--> Nourrissantes


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2019)

Les sardines aident à lutter contre la
→ surtension
artérielle.
La peinture à l’huile itou,
si elle est bien faite…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2019)

la 
--> Supériorité 
de la peinture, c'est 
qu'elle n'a pas d'arêtes


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2019)

Les arêtes des sardines
en boîtes de Bretagne
sur la peinture ont la
--> Priorité


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

les arêtes donnent l'impression d'une
--> Pilosité
interne du poisson, aussi succulente à
mâcher que du sanglier avec ses soies


----------



## Berthold (6 Août 2019)

— Vous êtes un peu → pâlotte, très chère ?
— Georges, je crois que j’ai mangé du sanglier avec ses soies…
— Adélaïde, allons, c’est impossible ? Comment auriez-vous pu… ?


----------



## subsole (6 Août 2019)

Elle devrait porter une opale, les Grecs considéraient qu'elle était porteuse d’espoir et améliorait l’intuition ....


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2019)

Manger du sanglier ?
Les écolovegans l'interdisent.
Est-ce qu'on autorise encore le
--> Paleron ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

le "pas le rond" ne peut pas 
taquiner de palerons au
--> Lupanar


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2019)

Tout dépend de la culture
 → parentale :
question d’éducation…


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2019)

Une bonne éducation n'est pas
l'apange de n'importe quel
--> Tartempion


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

lape ange ! c'est
 ton apanage de t'
--> Empiffrer
de la part de l'ange


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2019)

Joli lape-suce clavièresque !
Pas de quoi → frimer :
j’en fait plus souvent qu’à mon tour.


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2019)

Pas besoin de clavier récalcitrant
pour prouver qu'on est bien un
--> Escogriffe !
Essai invalide !
Voilà ce que c'est de ne penser qu'à s'
--> empiffrer


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> --> Empiffrer (message #19163)


non content de s'empiffrer, le *loustic*
mange dans l'assiette des autres. Quel

--> Écornifleur !​


----------



## pouppinou (7 Août 2019)

Au temps pour moi.
Je pensais qu'écornifleur était l'acte malveillant d'un escogriffe qui écornait une fleur par vice.
Ouf ! Je suis soulagé de lire qu'il n'en est rien.
Je me suis fait une belle *frayeur*.


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2019)

Quelle histoire !
Loustic s'est laissé bousculer par 
les secondes qui passent trop vite...
Il évite la *frayeur* en rejetant tout rêve
--> Affreux


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Moralité : qui veut
faire l'Ange, fait le
--> Freux


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2019)

Le freux qui fait l’ange risque de
→ fauter
par péché d’orgueil.


----------



## pouppinou (7 Août 2019)

Ainsi que @Berthold  (essai refusé pour faute 4/5)
Quel *raffut*, tel un rugbyman, je viens d'infliger à l'ami Berthold... et c'est un essai littéraire transformé !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

*pouppinou* lui-même, ayant enchaîné sur une balle fautive,
au lieu de repartir comme un *Freux*, est coupable d'un essai
--> Frauduleux


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2019)

La partie est de plus en plus
--> Ardue


----------



## pouppinou (7 Août 2019)

Le corbeau a encore frappé !
Mais dans quelle époque vivons-nous ? Pouvez-vous me le dire !?
Bon, j'avoue... je pousse un peu trop dans la *dramaturgie*.


----------



## litobar71 (7 Août 2019)

certains des posts précédents sont à
→ étudier
car ils valent leur pesant d'arachides en coques !


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2019)

Oups ! J’ai encore manqué une occasion de passer pour un
→ érudit…


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

L'érudit en herbe doit commencer par
 étudier l'art de couper le gui auprès du
--> Druide


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2019)

Celui-ci saura le
→ guider.


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2019)

La populicultrice
redoute la prolifération du gui
qui pour ses arbres est une néfaste
--> Drogue


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

donne sa drogue au dogue 
rogue, ordonne le maître
--> Goguenard


----------



## litobar71 (8 Août 2019)

au chauffeur de la Nissan Rogue Dogue,
ainsi le dogue
→ argentin
se tiendra tranquille durant le long voyage.


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2019)

Argentin ou pas le hot dogue
c'est pas terrible sans
--> Gratin


----------



## litobar71 (8 Août 2019)

le chien-chaud se doit
d'être surtout bien
→ garni
en saucisses, nom d'un chien !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

on ne saurait trop recommander à ce sujet la



--> Gastronomie syldave


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2019)

réaction bien
→ ingrate
du jeune reporter, qui a juste avant cet épisode,
pourtant fort bien déjeuné.


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2019)

Mais un déjeuner qu'il a eu du mal à
--> Ingérer
ce qui lui donne l'occasion de s'
*ingérer* dans les affaires du Syldave


----------



## pouppinou (9 Août 2019)

Pour Milou se menu est un véritable pacte d'*agression* !


----------



## litobar71 (9 Août 2019)

plus tard...
l'animal est toujours bien vivant
dans Tintin et les
→ oranges
bleues, ouf !


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2019)

Mais tout toutou
pour avaler du mollet
a une gorge assez
--> Grosse


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2019)

comment font les clebs à grandes
--> Esgourdes
pour ne pas se les mordre ?


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2019)

Ils les mettent dans la poche !
Les clebs sont écolos
ils laissent tranquilles les
--> Dugongs


----------



## Berthold (10 Août 2019)

… dont peu de chiens, si j’en crois un récent
→ sondage,
connaissent de toute façon l'existence.


----------



## litobar71 (10 Août 2019)

nous croisons plus souvent 
ces cabots écolos aux
→ guidons
de leurs bicyclettes de cirque _(Hipparque)_


----------



## Berthold (10 Août 2019)

Et les deux
→ dingues,
de répondre :
— Tiens, c’est épatant, il y a longtemps que nous n’avons plus été au cirque.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2019)

trop
--> Guindés qu'il sont
avec leurs cannes et leurs melons


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2019)

Nombre de clébards 
se prennent pour des petits
--> Génies


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2019)

on ne peut que recommander 
de suivre une formation d'
--> Ingénieurs
dans le Génie


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2019)

Des chiens ingénieurs ?
Je m’ → insurge !


----------



## pouppinou (11 Août 2019)

Comment ça tu t'insurges ?!
On est pourtant de la même famille toi et moi, tu devrais être prosélyte de l'élévation de notre condition.
Quelle *ingratitude* envers notre espèce !


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2019)

Cherches-tu à m’ → attendrir ?


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2019)

Quelle vie de chien !
S'attendrir et s'
--> endetter


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2019)

Sûr, tout ça manque de
→ tendresse


----------



## da capo (12 Août 2019)

_C’est ce que je ne cesse de dire à ma _

—> dentiste


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2019)

célèbre, est le
--> Hennissement
du dentiste à l'attaque de l'obstacle


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2019)

Celui qui opère sans
→ anesthésie ?


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2019)

On voit trop de dentistes édentés.
Ânesse tes idées sont de fausses
--> Théories


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2019)

→ Héritage des sophistes ?


----------



## pouppinou (12 Août 2019)

*Arguties* que tout ceci !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2019)

couper les cheveux en
quatre (dans le sens de 
l'épaisseur) est un art
--> Stéréotomique


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2019)

→ Ésotérisme pour le pragmatique que je suis.


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2019)

Dans ce forum ésotérique
y a-t-il quelque initié
capable de faire tourner
les tables au cours d'une
--> Soirée ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2019)

une soirée passée à 
--> Siroter
fera tourner les têtes 
à défaut des tables


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2019)

Pour du verre le regard détourner
On peut fièrement la tête faire 
--> Pivoter


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2019)

ah! une soirée emplie d'ésotérisme chez
→ Pivot,
avec un minimum d'arguties, 
tout en sirotant son beaujolpif
de derrière les fagots !


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2019)

Encore une histoire de
--> Poivrot


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2019)

Hercule Poivrot prévoie d’enlever les
→ poteries
avant de faire pivoter
le guéridon.


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2019)

Il boit juste pour éviter l'évaporation


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2019)

avec la tisane à discrétion, grâce au spiritisme,
ses petites cellules grises ont déduit facilement
qui était l'assassin à la
→ poivrière
conçue au début du XIXᵉ siècle.


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2019)

En réalité il s'agissait d'une assassinatrice
surnommée La Rondelle du Faubourg
pauvre petite
--> Ouvrière


----------



## pouppinou (13 Août 2019)

Là aussi j'en connais une.
Une petite fourmis ouvrière qui est mon amie.
Mon admiration pour elle me fait regarder bien bas et est une sacrée _*travailleuse*_.


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2019)

Elle n’est pas
→ virtuelle ?


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2019)

Virtuelle ?
Elle ne travaille pas du casque
mais du chapeau !
C'est la
--> Réalité (... virtuelle ?)


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2019)

casque & chapeau,  il faut pratiquer une électroconvulsivothérapie !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2019)

c'est une
--> Modiste
qui fait des chapeaux
en forme de casques


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2019)

→ Modeste modiste aux mots d’Est*, maudit ce thé à mots doux, se tait et meurt déçue…

* C'est une Alsacienne au patois ancré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Août 2019)

Les choses ⟶extraordinaires⟵ ne peuvent que se balbutier


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2019)

D'un discours balbutié
l'auditeur a du mal
à en retenir le moindre
--> Extrait


----------



## Berthold (14 Août 2019)

L’orateur est-il bien positionné sur ses
→ tréteaux ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2019)

un orateur peut-il faire
 preuve d'un aplomb
--> Granitique
sur une estrade branlante ?


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2019)

_Tout à fait ! Mais on aura quoi qu'il en soit, toujours tendance à le traiter d'_

→ ingrat


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2019)

Un gras ne peut tenir
sur une frêle estrade 
Plutôt un maigrichon grignotant de la
--> Graine


----------



## pouppinou (14 Août 2019)

Ou un petit Geai rondelet au poids plume de couleur bleu *marine*.


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2019)

Geai trop bu colique
ne réussit à décoller comme
--> Ariane


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2019)

Elle a ri, Anne, et son rire est si
→ aérien…


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

... qu'on la surnomme la
--> Marraine
des gaziers


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2019)

J'aime l'araignée et j'aime l'ortie,
Parce qu'on les hait ;
Et que rien n'exauce et que tout châtie
Leur morne souhait ; 
... _V. H. Les Contemplations III_


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2019)

[…]
Les filles de bonne vie ont le cœur consistant
Et la fleur qu'on y trouve est garantie longtemps,
Comme les fleurs en papier des chapeaux,
Les fleurs en pierre des tombeaux…
[…]

_G.B. Les croquants_


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2019)

On m'appelle 
--> Garance, 
c'est le nom d'une fleur.


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2019)

_On fait des beignets avec les fleurs ; pour l’apero c’est idéal _
_Mais je préfère tout de même les_

—> anacardes


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2019)

Attraper les noix de Cajou au vol
donne le sentiment d'être des sortes de
--> Canards
(Les noix produites en Afrique sont expédiées
au Vietnam pour y être décortiquées... brr...)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2019)

qu'en art boîteux soit le goût
du rapin, se voit aux verts d'
--> Épinards
dont il peint ses canards


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2019)

Il a bu trop de pinard le rapin
qui peint les cols-verts avec ses
--> Pieds


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2019)

il s'est trop 
--> Dissipé
sur l'herbe à 
l'heure du déjeuner


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2019)

D'ici pépé l'a vu sur l'île
cela lui fit grande impression
et le protégea d'une inutile
--> Dépression


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

C'est pas la période des dépressions


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2019)

sépales ; là périt ode des prés, si on 
fuit l'août torride en écrivant de verts sillons


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2019)

Le laboureur sait creuser un sillon
un suivant une belle ligne
--> Droite


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2019)

nul ne peut être laboureur
s'il n'excelle en
--> Géométrie


----------



## pouppinou (20 Août 2019)

Il serait vraiment très hasardeux d'en conclure que le laboureur s'appelle *Pythagore*.


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2019)

Mais ces sillons parallèles
sont pour lui un
--> Triomphe


----------



## litobar71 (20 Août 2019)

toujours aussi
→ prompt
à lever haut les bras, le lascar.


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2019)

c'est un présomptueux


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

Un vrai ⟶ péteux comme nous disons dans le Jura


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2019)

Quelques-uns sont bergers dans les grands terrains vagues,
Champs que les bataillons ont légués aux troupeaux,
Mer de plaines ayant les collines pour vagues,
Où César a laissé l'ombre de ses drapeaux.

Là passent des bœufs roux qui sonnent de la cloche,
Avertissant l'oiseau de leur captivité ;
L'homme y féconde un sol plus âpre que la roche,
Et de cette misère extrait de la fierté.


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2019)

Leurs filles qui s'en vont laver aux cressonnières,
Plongent leur jambe rose au courant des ruisseaux ;
On ne sait, en entrant dans leurs maisons tannières,
si l'on voit des enfants ou bien des lionceaux.
...
Ce sont de braves cœurs que les gens de la plaine ;
Ils chantent dans les blés un chant bizarre et fou ; 
Et quant à leurs habits faits de cuir et de laine,
Boire les use au coude et prier, au genou.

Étant fils du sang basque, ils ont cet avantage
Sur les froids Espagnols murés dans leurs maisons,
Qu'ils préfèrent à l'eau, fût-elle prise au Tage,
Le vin mystérieux d'où sortent les chansons.
...
_V. H. Le Cid exilé
(Pour une fois, faire plaisir aux Basques)_


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2019)

Les lions sots sont souvent des trublions !


----------



## litobar71 (20 Août 2019)

rangaine connue en afrique sauvage,
les lardons empêchent le roi de siester,
et pendant ce temps-là la mère & les tantes vont
→ turbiner


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2019)

Dans notre pays civilisé
les petits rois se cachent
pour prendre une bonne
--> Biture


----------



## pouppinou (21 Août 2019)

Dans notre pays civilisé les gens se cachent pour commettre une basse *routine*.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

C'est la⟶ ruine


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2019)

rares sont les ruines en
ville qui permettent d'
--> Uriner
tranquillement


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2019)

Sans être en ruine, une rue
convient parfaitement à qui
n'a pas de besoins
--> Universels


----------



## litobar71 (21 Août 2019)

stop, assez des selles... 
reluquons plutôt les déhanchements des belles
→ vernailleuses
dans les étoites ruelles.


----------



## boninmi (22 Août 2019)

--> basilique


----------



## subsole (22 Août 2019)

ou le coté cabalistique du basilic


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

méfiez-vous des
--> Succubes !


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2019)

Si seulement elles nous chantaient des
--> Berceuses


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

en offrant pour oreiller la
--> Substance
d'un sein hospitalier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Août 2019)

Au sein d'un doux abri, expier ses ⟶fautes⟵


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2019)

La substantifique moelle de cet oreiller
mystérieusement nourrit de futurs petits
--> Futés


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

ces futés sauront 
faire passer des
--> Fétus
pour des madriers


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2019)

Souhaitons-leur de ne pas être
--> Étouffés


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

des fûtés cuits à l'étouffé ? 
Que de grandes espérances
--> Foutues !


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2019)

...
Un frais parfum sortait des touffes d'asphodèle ;
...
_V. H._


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Les touffes sont toujours a l'⟶ Ouest


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2019)

et toujours plus à
l'ouest on trouve les
--> Tournesols


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2019)

Un beau tournesol
servira de parasol
à n'importe quel
--> Loustic


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2019)

s'il se l'attache au crâne en
guise de chapeau avec un
--> Élastique


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2019)

Hélas t'y connais rien !
Un chapeau lisse
n'a pas forcément la bonne
--> Taille


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2019)

dégoter un chapeau de paille d'
--> Italie
à la bonne taille est ardu


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2019)

En Italie , je connais la Burlina qui est une bonne ⟶ laitière


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2019)

Avec une italienne il est impossible
de faire nos excellents fromages normands
en particulier le
--> Livarot


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2019)

Poisson d' ⟶ Avril


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2019)

le corbeau ne tenait pas dans son bec un
--> Véritable
livarot mais une imitation en papier mâché


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2019)

C'est pour cette raison
qu'il n'arrêtait pas de
--> Baver


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2019)

Mais non, il lorgnait sur ce bol de crème bavaroise à la vanille.


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2019)

Maître corbeau aurait dû la fermer
pour prouver sa supériorité sur les autres
--> Bavards


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

ces bavards sont des
--> Bravaches


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2019)

Ces bavards méritent des coups de cravache
Personne ne saurait boire leurs paroles
comme des papiers
--> Buvards


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2019)

buvons plutôt nos demis
aux terrasses des
--> Boulevards


----------



## litobar71 (29 Août 2019)

sélectionnons les rades avec 
→ rotondes
de préférence.


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2019)

et dégustons un tournedos à la moutarde


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2019)

Pour faire un bon tournedos , j'utilise toujours une ⟶ sonde de cuisson


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2019)

Rosée ou à point,
s'envoyer une sonde
c'est bon pour les
--> Démons


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2019)

_On peut faire du laid et du monstrueux avec n'importe quoi, y compris la vertu._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Août 2019)

Éloquence: n.f.
Assemblage de mots ⟶oiseux⟵ 
_{le plus grand talent de notre époque!}_


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2019)

On savoure parfois
une éloquence poétique
composée de noms d'
--> Oiseaux


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2019)

les noms d'oiseaux sont
--> Autorisés
dans une volière à cacatoès


----------



## litobar71 (30 Août 2019)

les sobriquets suggestifs sont conseillés pour les
→ souris
marnant dans les bobinards


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2019)

Les bobinards ont disparu
remplacés par de vagues
--> Gourbis.
Mais il reste de bons et beaux pinards
de quoi chasser la mélancolie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Août 2019)

Avec _"de bons et beaux pinards"_  nos ⟶figures⟵ changent et nous nous trouvons drôles.


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2019)

Attention au retour de baton !
Il arrive que de drôles de figures
deviennent la cible de quelques
--> Gifles


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2019)

qui ont la particularité de colorer le visage
à la manière d'un bon grésil. Tous deux fouettent le sang.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2019)

Cela peut vite déclencher des ⟶ Litiges


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2019)

Ça dépend de la couleur des gilets ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

C'est fameux gilets qui manifeste contre l'augmentation du prix des carburants automobiles issue de la hausse de la taxe sur les produits 
⟶ énergétiques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Septembre 2019)

Souvent, les ⟶piqûres⟵ de rappel sont essentielles ...


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2019)

… mais mal vues des puristes.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

les puristes étanchent 
la soif d'eau pure des
--> Curistes


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2019)

... qui se comportent (parfois) souvent comme des
--> Cuistres


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2019)

C'est ⟶ triste


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2019)

Vous ne vous sentez pas → attirés ?


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2019)

Attirés par la manucure à la rigueur
Mais la cure est réservée aux
--> Tarés


----------



## subsole (3 Septembre 2019)

Ici, les idées disparates possèdent le pouvoir de se lier les unes aux autres


----------



## litobar71 (3 Septembre 2019)

liez, liez...
celles qui sentent le souffre
celles qui ont couleur charbon de bois
rajoutez une bonne dose de
→ salpêtre
et elles deviennent rapidement explosives les cocottes !


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2019)

Exploser la cocotte
est une idée d' emplâtre
_à la graisse de hérisson_


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

l'urine de hérisson est réputée 
pour la confection du salpêtre
--> Républicain


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2019)

… une idée → culinaire contestable.


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2019)

Concrétiser cette idée 
serait l'oeuvre d'un vrai
--> Couillon


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2019)

J’ai connu une → Nicole
qui en aurait été capable, juste pour épater la galerie.


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2019)

effectivement je m'en souviens,
elle est même née dans le village de
→ Clowne
dans le Derbyshire.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2019)

(spirit of the hills)
Ah ! Nicole... contente-toi de
nous offrir les arrondis de tes
--> Collines


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2019)

Attention a son mari ⟶ Lionel


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2019)

Il ne fait pas le poids
face à une telle
--> Lionne


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2019)

A moins de prendre un bon verre de ⟶ Niôle


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2019)

Cette sorte de tord-boyaux
est de plus en plus
--> Lointaine


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2019)

ouh la la !
cela va lui enflammer le fin fond de l'
→ iléon,
à coup sûr !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Septembre 2019)

Rien de tel pour donner libre cours à de fétides ⟶ exhalaisons ⟵


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2019)

«Tu m'as donné ta boue et j'en ai fait de l'or»
le poète saura y puiser l'
--> Inspiration


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2019)

pour nous changer du _Parigot,_
un p'tit extrait du Mamoud
→ Chabestari
pour nous rajeunir. 

_Sache que le monde tout entier est miroir.
Dans chaque atome se trouvent cent soleils flamboyants.
Si tu fends le cœur d’une seule goutte d’eau.
Il en émerge cents purs océans.
Si tu examines chaque grain de poussière.
Mille Adam peuvent y être découverts.
Un univers est caché dans une graine de millet.
Tout est rassemblé dans le point du présent
De chaque point de ce cercle sont tirés des milliers de formes.
Chaque point,dans sa rotation en cercle,
Est tantôt un cercle,
Tantôt une circonférence qui tourne._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Septembre 2019)

Le jour, sous les ⟶astres⟵, la nuit.


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2019)

Bah… Un jour, tout ça va se
→ tasser…


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2019)

C'est assez !
Pourvu que ça s'arrête
avant qu'on nous obllige
à manger du poisson les
--> Arêtes


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

Il y a quand mème des ⟶ tarés sur cette planète


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2019)

J’en parlais justement récemment
avec un grand
→ tétras
de mes amis,
il était bien d’accord.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

balancez-leur des 
--> Tartes
aux arêtes bien tassées


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2019)

Des tartes au tétras ou aux tarés ?
Bref, tout ça tend à m’ → attrister
à terme.


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2019)

Par rapport à ceux du #19313
les tarés du #19334 ont pris du
--> Retard


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2019)

merci loustic pour ce *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres!) du jeudi, 
il va accompagner pile-poil au diner de délicieuses
→ ferrats
grillées, pêchées en fin d'après-midi dans le post #19337.


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> merci loustic pour ce *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres!) du jeudi,
> il va accompagner pile-poil au diner de délicieuses
> → ferrats
> grillées, pêchées en fin d'après-midi dans le post #19337.


Quel QQ ce loustic qui
avait prévu des *retards* 
arrivés en retard !
Il a raté son bâton de maréchal-
--> Ferrant


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

pour devenir un
maréchal-féru de
--> Remontrances


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Septembre 2019)

Me vint à l'esprit d'un coup.. d'un seul .. cette fable _"Le chêne et le_ ⟶roseau⟵"


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2019)

Mais vous naissez le plus souvent
Sur les humides bords des → Royaumes du vent.
La nature envers vous me semble bien injuste.


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2019)

- Votre compassion, lui répondit l’Arbuste,
Part d’un bon naturel ; mais quittez ce souci.
Les vents me sont moins qu’à vous → redoutables.


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2019)

On a souvent besoin 
d'un plus tabou que soi


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2019)

(extrait d'un discours du Maire de Champignac) :
c'est en bravant les tabous de l'immobilisme
que la marche du Progrès met le pied sur le
--> Tabouret 
glorieux de l'Avenir


----------



## pouppinou (6 Septembre 2019)

Au diable les tabous !
_T'as bourré Mémère !?_ S'esclaffait le peu glorieux mec bourré à son ami *Robert*.


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2019)

Le Maire de Champignac expliquerait
qu'un mec bourré peut être un
--> Breton


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2019)

un service de
--> Tombereau
municipal pour la
collecte des bourrés
manifeste la marche en
avant inéluctable du Progrès


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Un Breton qui dépasse les  ⟶ bornes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Septembre 2019)

Ce sera la plus honnête ⟶version⟵


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2019)

si la _Unepause_ joue sans réfléchir
si le _Jura39_ réssuscitte ses vieux démons
ma
→ Mauberte
va encore m'asticoter, je joue donc avec #19349
avant que le fâmeux loustic sanctionne le QQ #19350.


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2019)

Pour soigner le QQ chronique
après  la bouteille de Bordeaux
penser au
--> Baume


----------



## pouppinou (7 Septembre 2019)

On voit que c'est le congé de fin de semaine.
Ca se relâche sévère chez les montagnards de collines. 
Malgré l'indulgence et la bienveillance de celle qui illumine le forum par sa délicate frappe de clavier et ses iconiques icônes (je sais, c'est beaucoup moins poétique à écrire que "_sous le velours de sa plume enchanteresse_", réalité 2.0 années numériques), @litobar71 reprend fort justement notre montagnard des butes mais pas moins *abruptement*.


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2019)

Escalader des collines abruptes
après un coup de bordeaux
plus d'un serait 
--> Perturbé


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2019)

il s'en sent tout
--> Courbaturé


----------



## Berthold (8 Septembre 2019)

Bordeaux ou b·e·aume (de Venise) sont
→ réputés
soigner bien des maux.

Caramba, encore raté !

Maco m’a griller

J’avoue avoir été pris de vitesse, je ne vais pas m’→ arc-bouter sur une position indéfendable.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2019)

Bon je met le   ⟶ turbo pour ne pas être pris de vitesse


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2019)

Gaffe à ne pas se
--> Brouter 
l'alpage !


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2019)

... ni (se) rouler dans la
--> Tourbe


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2019)

Pour rouler , je préfère être sur la bonne ⟶ route


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2019)

→ Outre les alpages et leur génie,
la route me grise
dans la tourbe j’ m’enlise.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2019)

On espère que dans ta valise
tu as de quoi casser la croûte
de tourbe avanr de casser la
--> Croûte


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2019)

⟶Coeur


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2019)

Ah ! Non ! Elle est un peu → courte, jeune homme !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2019)

Courte , avez vous regardé le ⟶ recto ?


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2019)

Alors pour le vers solitaire
le verso était la bonne
--> Direction


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2019)

le ver dicte la vitesse des déjections  .....


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2019)

Ce sont de répugnants
--> Objets


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2019)

le clebs s'en sert de 
--> Jouets


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2019)

Cessons nos → joutes verbales, pardon, épistolaires.


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2019)

Un mot si joli qu'on le voudrait avec des joues, pour l'embrasser.
_Jules Renard_
(Quel est donc ce mot ?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Septembre 2019)

... Oups! Désolée #19351
Mon inattention;  ⟶joyeuse⟵ boussole sujette à toutes les variations ... 
@litobar71  Bien vu! Je vous présente mes excuses


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

on s'en voudrait d'oupsiller
de houspiller une si joyeuse
--> Joueuse


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2019)

si joyeuse → rôdeuse des forums.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

C'est pas ta ⟶ soeur ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

il n'est pas tasseur > ni masseur > ni sasseur
 - de rôdeuse, dont on sait que la sœur est
--> Rousse


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2019)

En lisant tous ces mots
on est loin d'avoir la
--> Frousse


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2019)

Oh ! Tu sais, les rousses, ça sent le
→ soufre !


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2019)

Fait pas bon être leur
--> Souffre-douleur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Septembre 2019)

Du bizutage au mauvais traitement, de la persécution à la vexation, sans en exclure brimade et calomnie  .. Un infini de méchancetés  ⟶diaboliques⟵


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

qui déjeune en compagnie du
Diable doit prévoir de longues
--> Piques
à hors-d'œuvre


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2019)

Cette seule idée m’
→ épuise.


----------



## subsole (12 Septembre 2019)

pourtant, ces épieurs en attendent plus


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2019)

les épieurs ont-ils besoin d'
--> Épilateurs
de cils pour mieux épier ?


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2019)

La jugaisoncon du #19383 a échappé à l'épilateur !
Point de poutre, ce n'était qu'une
--> Paille


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2019)

merci sieur loustic. 
je n'ose plus intervenir car
je vais passer pour un
→ _paillasse_
de la Belle Époque !

_ce jeu va devenir bientôt plus difficile que celui des 3 (trois) lettres ! _


----------



## subsole (12 Septembre 2019)

toutafé, tu devrais passer ton avatar en sépia


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

et lui donner un peu d' ⟶ épaisseur


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2019)

Juste ce qu'il faut d'épaisseur
pour pouvoir facilement
--> Pisser


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2019)

qui pisse à côté 
doit faire acte de
--> Résipiscence


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2019)

qui se soulage dans la 
→ piscine
également, le vilain.


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2019)

Glisser dans la piscine
est un acceptable
--> Principe


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2019)

Posséder une glycine juste pour cela
impose un train de vie quasiment
→ princier.


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2019)

Hors de portée pour un modeste
--> Épicier


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2019)

ce qui explique son air
--> Crispé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Septembre 2019)

Faisant toutes sortes de ⟶grimaces⟵


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2019)

ravalées par les
→ chirurgiens
dentistes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2019)

le propre du dentiste est le
--> Ricanement


----------



## Berthold (15 Septembre 2019)

tandis qu’il s’ingénie à
→ manier
la roulette avec dextérité et sadisme.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

C'est un ancien dentiste de la ⟶ Marine


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2019)

j'ai souvenance de ma mère bien
→ marrie
lorsque mon père, fier comme Artaban, 
après une rénovation domestique douteuse déclarait:
quand j'étais dans la Royale (marine) on disait: peinture sur merde égale propreté.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2019)

marrie Marie, la
--> Mariée
du mari marin


----------



## Berthold (15 Septembre 2019)

Peinture sur merde, quelle bizarre
→ matière !?


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2019)

Tous les coups de pinceaux sont bons
c'est ainsi qu'il est devenu
--> Maire


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2019)

un problème n'existant que si 
on y voit du mal, la solution
--> Miracle
consiste à l'orner de fleurs bleues


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2019)

En plus une fleur bleue
ce serait véritablement une
--> Calamité


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2019)

demandons au coiffeur une 
calamité capillaire dûment
--> Calamistrée


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2019)

Ce genre de coiffure coute cher, il va falloir casser sa  ⟶ tirelire


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2019)

En la cassant, gaffe au
coup sur - aïe - l'
--> Orteil


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2019)

Réparer un orteil cassé est cher,
mieux vaut gagner à la
→ loterie.


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2019)

Ce qui ferait chanter la tyrolienne
autrement dit
--> iodler


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2019)

passez-moi le
--> Doliprane


----------



## Berthold (17 Septembre 2019)

Tu veux te
→ doper ?


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2019)

_Inutile, reste au_
_--> Paddock_
Zut erreur de fil !
loustic va chercher 2 lettres errantes...
cela suffira pour se faire
--> Pardonner


----------



## subsole (17 Septembre 2019)

_Si tu cherches des explications à l'inexplicable, c'est que tu t'apprêtes à pardonner l'impardonnable._


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2019)

comment peut-on s'imaginer... ♪ habiter le
Meilleur des mondes... ♪  si le mal est sans
--> Raison
d'être... ♪


----------



## pouppinou (17 Septembre 2019)

Doué de l'entendement, il parait alors possible au plus profond de soi de trouver une explication raisonnée à tout et alors ressentir l'inexplicable, trouver le pardon dans une sagesse repoussée aux limites de l'infini pour que tout cela ait un sens en toute *saison*.


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2019)

Habiter le monde des meilleurs
est notre sentiment lorsque
la sagesse nous conduit
à aimer notre humble
--> Maison


----------



## pouppinou (17 Septembre 2019)

Très belle *oraison*.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2019)

après l'oraison, 
venons-en à la
--> Venaison


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2019)

Venez on fera la fête
On questionnera la
--> Naïve


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2019)

La naïve souvent
→ avinée vivement
avait eu vent de vos aveux,
vous vîtes vite la vraie et veule vérité !


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2019)

La vérité est souvent dissimulée
Ainsi la naïve se prétend *vegan*
mais mange beaucoup de
--> Viande


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2019)

La naïve avoue facilement sur le  ⟶ divan


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2019)

en
--> Divulguant
des secrets d'alcôve au
psychanalyste qui s'en émoustille


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2019)

_en apparence seulement, car il est bien conscient que ces prétendues révélations et pensées novatrices ne sont simple_
→ vulgate


----------



## subsole (19 Septembre 2019)

oouupss .... erreur
désolé pour cette vaguelette


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2019)

Vague l'était trop le psychanalyste
il utilise lourdement notre belle
--> Langue


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2019)

c'est en pêchant en eau 
trouble qu'on attrape l'
--> Anguille
(sous roche)


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2019)

L’anguille est-elle un symbole
→ lingual ?


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2019)

Langue Hi ! Hi !
Trouvée dans un dico
--> Déglingué


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

le chat lui a fait
--> Dégringoler 
l'escalier


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2019)

L'escale y est au programme
on en profite pour s'affubler d'une
--> Redingote


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2019)

Raide, un goth
place sa redingote
mouillée
sur l’ → étendoir….


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2019)

Le soir quand elle est sèche
il la remet avant d'aller au
--> Dortoir


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2019)

Au dortoir , elle reste toujours ⟶  Droite


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2019)

une redingote prussienne ne 
déroge pas à la rigueur du
--> Devoir


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2019)

Le sens du devoir existe-t-il encore aujourd'hui ?
Pour obtenir une fibre solide il manque un vrai
--> Dévidoir


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2019)

Solide ou pas,
virez moi c’ te fibre-là de mon trottoir,
ou j’appelle les services de la
→ voirie,
scrongneugneu !


----------



## pouppinou (21 Septembre 2019)

Ils ne se déplaceront pas pour si peu avec leurs manches à balais qu'ils n'utilisent que très peu comme si ils avaient un manche précieux tout en *ivoire*.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2019)

avec une
--> Virole
d'argent repoussé


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2019)

Personne ne repousse l'argent
parce que ça ne repousse pas
et l'argent sale ne se nettoie pas au
--> Lavoir


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2019)

les forts popotins y sont joliment 
→ valorisés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Septembre 2019)

Toutes les ⟶histoires⟵ sont animées par le charme du récit


----------



## pouppinou (21 Septembre 2019)

Les histoires deviennent légendes si les musiques de celles-ci touchent les âmes et font écho aux travers des siècles par ceux qui les clament pour qu'elles deviennent, envers et contre tout, la matrice qui tapisse le monde des possibles repoussant les tam-tams psalmodiques à la *préhistoire*.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2019)

modique à l'apprêt, hisse-toi
--> Rustique 
concurrent du mat de cocagne


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2019)

Choix : grimper au mât de cocagne
ou se lancer dans d'aléatoires
--> Quêtes


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2019)

combien de preux se sont laissé
détourner de leur Quête par de 
--> Taquines
pucelles


----------



## boninmi (22 Septembre 2019)

--> Quine !


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2019)

_ah! ces histoires de pucelles et d'amants malheureux!_

Cette histoire attendrit _les filles de Minée_.
L'une accusait l'Amant, l'autre la Destinée ;
Et toute d'une voix conclurent que nos coeurs
De cette passion devraient être → vainqueurs :
Elle meurt quelquefois avant qu'être contente ;
L'est-elle, elle devient aussitôt languissante ;
Sans l'hymen on n'en doit recueillir aucun fruit,
Et cependant l'hymen est ce qui la détruit.

_Jean de La Fontaine - Les filles de Minée - Livre XII - Fable 28. _


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2019)

les jeunes filles réservent 
toujours leurs cœurs pour les
--> Vaincus


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2019)

Le général rentrant au mess après une → cuisante défaite :
— Nous sommes vaincus !

Le troufion de service :
— Ah ! Merde ! Je n’ai que dix-neuf chaises !


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2019)

Elle est pas marrante la suite. 
Le troufion a été sanctionné
car il avait oublié les
culs entre deux chaises !


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2019)

(Oups. Je m’ai trompé de jeu. Une minute, je reviens)


Entre deux chaises ou pas,
il faut toujours bien savoir
→ situer
les culs.


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2019)

Pourquoi s'emberder ?
Utilisons exclusivement des
--> Fauteuils


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2019)

prévoir des
--> Extracteurs
en cas d'enlisement
dans les profondeurs


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2019)

Un → sécateur, par contre, ne servirait à rien.


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2019)

Bien sûr que si !
Couper le fil
couper la parole...
On trouve des tas de trucs
ad hoc à couper


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2019)

Qui m'a coupé le fil à couper le 
beurre ? crie la crémière (qui est
--> Scrutatrice)


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2019)

Son mari l’a caché,
il trouve que l’outil rend sa femme trop
→ castratrice.


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2019)

ça laisse des
--> cicatrices


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2019)

Des cicatrices les ⟶ acteurs de film d'horreur ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

avoir dans la poche plusieurs
cicatrices postiches est conseillé aux
--> Séducteurs


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2019)

Impossible de
→ suturer
une telle cicatrice.


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2019)

les brutes ne laissent pas la gent féminine indifférente .....


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

des brutes galonnées
causent de nombreux
--> Troubles


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2019)

La gale au nez
finit par obstruer les
--> Tubes


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2019)

En particulier les tubes du
→ buste.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2019)

le buste de l'élégante est
--> Tarabusté
par les baleines du bustier


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2019)

Bus t'y es
laisse-toi conduire chez les
--> Barbus


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2019)

_Et surtout pense à privilégier les transports en commun. On m’a dit que certains utilisent des carburants fabriqués à base de pieds de_

—> rhubarbes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Septembre 2019)

Transports en commun: effervescence d’⟶humeurs⟵ et de vapeurs épaisses.


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2019)

On risque d'y attraper un gros
--> Rhume


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2019)

que s'évite le
--> Marcheur


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2019)

_peut-être, peut-être ; mais on ne manquera pas de rencontrer un fétichiste de la goutte au nez qui trouvera au rhume un incroyable_

→ charme


----------



## subsole (26 Septembre 2019)

_généralement, le fétichiste de la goutte au nez porte une _écharpe


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2019)

Ça pourrait même lui arriver
de porter le nez en écharpe !
Souhaitons lui d'y
--> Échapper


----------



## Berthold (26 Septembre 2019)

Il suffit
d’→ acheter
un cache-nez.


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2019)

_Écharpe ? Cache-nez ?
Il va falloir_

→ trancher

_mais pas le nez, s'il vous plait_


----------



## pouppinou (26 Septembre 2019)

- Mais qui parle de mon NééééééeeeE !?
- _Malheur à toi. Tu as prononcé le mot qu'il ne faut dire ici._
- Comment-ça cache-néééeE ?! Pourquoi devoir le cacher ?! Ne te plait-il pas à vouloir le trancher, le couper, le taillader ?!
Ventrebleu ! Un tel mot comme celui-là ne peut être prononcé que par Moi.
Aussi, face à moi présentes toi, pour débattre du sujet qu'est ce sommet.
Attention prends garde qu'à la fin je touche ! Par un coup de point de *Manouche* !


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2019)

il traine ici encore un animal
→ chouineur,
un chourineur patenté SPA aura tôt fait de la lui ôter, sa truffe !


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2019)

Personne ne mangerait un nez
mais de la truffe, miam !
(attention aux nénés !)
La SPA seble parfois un peu
--> Louche


----------



## Berthold (26 Septembre 2019)

Louche et truffe,
c’est le
➙ chœur
des gastronomes
qui s’exprime.


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2019)

QQ ?, sieur loustic va le confirmer ou pas,
ton chœur n'a que quatre lettres (Que Quatre) un 
→ double-chœur
était encore possible !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Septembre 2019)

Quand ⟶ orgueil ⟵ est mis sous nos pieds, 
s’offre l'expression pure et précise de nos pensées.


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2019)

@litobar
On ne va pas faire l'œuf
on voit quand même l'o et l'e
au premier coup d'œil...
orgœil ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2019)

loustic sans avoir été aussi loin que toi ou Virgile à l'école ma question est simple:
_le e dans l'o_ compte-t-il pour une ou bien pour deux lettres dans ce jeu facile des cinq lettres ?
quand tu *réponds* essaye *de jouer* autant  que faire se peut. 
une certaine
→ gloire
tu en tireras.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2019)

quand reviendra
le temps des
--> Girolles


----------



## Berthold (27 Septembre 2019)

Quand nous en serons au temps des girolles
Et ➙ gorilles moqueurs et gai rossignol
Seront tous en fête…

Gare…


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2019)

Les œillères sont loin de loustic
œnophile qui réussit parfois
à boire la mixture savoyarde dans une
--> Grolle


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2019)

l'œnographile aime bien
→ lorgner
d'un œil intempérant ses étiquettes d'antan.


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2019)

_Lorgner seulement ? Mais quelle sobriété !_
_Je crois que le commun des mortels lui, abuserait des bons crus._
_À tel point que ivre et assoupi, même de loin, on l'entendrait __bruyamment _

→ ronfler


----------



## Berthold (27 Septembre 2019)

Les
➙ frelons
ronflent et frôlent Errol qui lorgne Flora, le félon !


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2019)

L'œuvre de refroidissement climatique
pourrait-elle se réaliser en utilisant le
--> Fréon ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2019)

que nenni mon brave, tout le contraire. 
excepté dans l'habitacle air conditionné
de mon véhicule de 1992, le fameux R12 alias
→ dichlorodifluorométhane
n'est pas recommandé lorsqu'il est tamisé aux UV de l'astre solaire.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2019)

un mot
--> Réfrigérant


----------



## Berthold (27 Septembre 2019)

Ferme la
➙ fenêtre…


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2019)

Voir 
dérapant
Grillé


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2019)

Je ferme la fenêtre et je fais du ⟶ farniente


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2019)

à ce jeu, même pendant
l'apéro du vendredi soir,
il est impossible de 
→ feinter
le chronomètre du forum, modérateur inclus.


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2019)

Il est également fort déconseillé d’y
➙ fienter,
si l’on désire conserver de saines relations
avec ledit modo…


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2019)

Aïe !
On pourrait replonger 
dans des histoires de
--> Troufignon


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2019)

à la place, on va
--> Fignoler
des trouvailles


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

Il ne faut rien  ⟶ ignorer


----------



## pouppinou (28 Septembre 2019)

Il faudra tout de même pour garder tête pensante, faire fi de la gnôle dans nos *gosiers*.


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2019)

Pas d’ ➙ orgie verbale ?
J’en suis fort marri.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2019)

attendons que la
--> Gironde
Madelon vers à boire
à la cantonade


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Septembre 2019)

On entend une cloche qui sonne le ⟶dîner⟵


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2019)

Qui aime se faire sonner les cloches pour passer à table ?
Personne n'a envie d'arriver le
--> Dernier


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2019)

en utilisant une
--> Draisine
à bras, il va falloir pomper...


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2019)

La draisine,
c’est pour les
➙ radines.
Les vraies dames utilisent un Solex©.


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2019)

En Solex
difficile d'ouvrir une boîte de
--> Sardines


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2019)

Impossible également de pêcher le
➙ sandre.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2019)

mais on peut prendre la
--> Sandrine
sur le porte-bagage


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2019)

Pauvre Sandrine !
Un moyen de transport
très inconfortable et impensable
pour aller jusqu'au
--> Nadir


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2019)

→ Diantre !


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2019)

Diantre !
Il n'est plus interdit d'
--> Interdire


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2019)

rien n'interdit donc à Sandrine de se
--> Dandiner
sur l'inconfortable porte-bagage du solex


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2019)

Si la dondon dandine son dodu,
probable qu’
➙ Adrien,
l’admirateur de ladite
ira dare-dare pour admirer le bas de son dos…


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2019)

obligé de
--> Patiner
(à roulettes) à
toute berzingue
pour filer le train


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2019)

... Tout en braillant
une chanson
--> Paillarde


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2019)

les pupilles dilatées comme s'il avait ingéré de l'atropine de cheval


----------



## litobar71 (1 Octobre 2019)

de ses futurs ébats,
fier tel le coq,
il l'imagine déjà 
→ parturiente


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2019)

le lendemain elle était
--> Souriante


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2019)

il faut dire que c'était le quinzième, la routine .....


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2019)

Mais aussi la ⟶ Ruine


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2019)

L'art où t'y n'
as rien à faire
est un moyen de
--> Nuire


----------



## Berthold (2 Octobre 2019)

Toutes les raisons d’être artiste
sont enfin
➙ réunies.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

académie : Ray eut 
Nini & en oublia ses
--> Peintures


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2019)

Ses croûtes ne sont
que tristes
--> Purées


----------



## subsole (2 Octobre 2019)

Mais c'est mieux que trente purges !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

ne soyez pas
--> Pingres
il en vend treize
à la douzaine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2019)

Je paye en monnaie de ⟶ singe


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2019)

La monnaie de singe
toute faite exprès pour les
--> Ingénus


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Octobre 2019)

Des êtres bien réels et non ⟶imaginaires⟵


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2019)

images : j'y 
n'erre, dit le 
--> Magicien


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2019)

Mage ici intégré
est loin d'être un
--> Marginal


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2019)

En marge, il n’a qu’une solution pour en sortir :
rester ➙ aligner.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2019)

quand on a la
--> ligne
on a de la marge
dans ses pantalons


----------



## subsole (3 Octobre 2019)

et l'on a souvent besoin d'un lainage


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2019)

Mais ça ne donne pas forcément un air
--> Angélique


----------



## subsole (3 Octobre 2019)

Marquise des anges


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2019)

Les anges, ce sont les coforumeurs de MacGe
qui ne m’ont même pas fait de remarque pour ma grammaire plus qu’approximative.
Promis, la prochaine fois je me relis… 

 Je mérite des claques de
➙ géants
…


Berthold a dit:


> En marge, il n’a qu’une solution pour en sortir :
> rester ➙ aligné.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

Avec des  ⟶ Gants !


----------



## litobar71 (3 Octobre 2019)

de couleur sang
comme les nageoires des
→ rotangles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Octobre 2019)

Renvoyant de toutes parts des
⟶ rayons ⟵ 
colorés qui les rendent visibles.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2019)

la boutique balinaise 
a de pleins rayons de
--> Sarongs


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2019)

Ça me laisse
➙ songeur.


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2019)

--> Orange, ô désepoir...


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2019)

—> organisme _ennemi_


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2019)

Ni
➙ orgasme
ni nœud, ma mie.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

L' ⟶ orage arrive


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2019)

Facile d'éviter l'orage
en se réfugiant
dans la première
--> Gargote venue


----------



## litobar71 (4 Octobre 2019)

méfiance toutefois,
certaines auberges japonaises, 
dans l'histoire écrite des samouraïs,
recèlent jusqu'à plus soif une foultitude de
→ gangsters
ronins, fins prêts à désosser les espions du Shogunat.


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2019)

Désossaient-ils pour quelque
➙ argent ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2019)

le voyageur prudent se munira d'une
--> Targe
(qui peut aussi servir de parapluie)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Octobre 2019)

Sans peine et sans ⟶égratignures⟵


----------



## Berthold (5 Octobre 2019)

Sans égratignure, sans égratignure…
La targe était un peu complexe d’emploi,
réservée aux combattants ➙ aguerris.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

Des combattants aguerris et  ⟶ Rageurs


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2019)

N'hésitant pas à dévorer n'importe quel
--> Agrume


----------



## Berthold (5 Octobre 2019)

à condition qu’il soit bien
➙ mature.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

C'est réservé a des ⟶ amateurs ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2019)

l'
--> Amertume
de l'agrume entretient 
l'humeur féroce du soldat


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2019)

L'amertume s'en ira dans la
--> Marmite


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2019)

Attendons l’avis du
➙ maître queux.


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2019)

Le cuistot à la mode
s'intéresse plutot à
faire apprécier le
--> Termite


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2019)

la purée de termites
fait l'ordinaire de l'
--> Ermite


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2019)

Ermite, c’est un sacré
➙ métier.


----------



## litobar71 (6 Octobre 2019)

où les avancements s'arrachent aux
→ mérites !


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2019)

Pour mériter les mérites faut
--> Trimer


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2019)

Les ermites méritent de trimer
sinon, hop ! à la ➙ trirème !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Octobre 2019)

⟶Mystérieux⟵


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2019)

l'ermite mystérieux qui trime en trirème comme maître-queux 
préparateur de marmites de termites (sacré métier !) excite la
--> Séductrice


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2019)

Tout le monde peut constater
que pendant ce temps
elle se la coule douce la
--> Rédactrice


----------



## Berthold (7 Octobre 2019)

Qui s’est permis de
l’ ➙ accréditer ?
On avait dit pas de rédactrice séductrice,
ça distrait les maîtres-queux !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

elle a une rare 
--> Maîtrise
du vernis à ongles


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2019)

Pour ceux qui regardent ces vernis
cela peut être un véritable
--> Martyre


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

ses ongles étant d'une longueur
--> Interminable
elle y peint des scènes de genre


----------



## subsole (8 Octobre 2019)

Jar de Seine est une gravière sous-marine


----------



## Berthold (8 Octobre 2019)

dont l'exploitant se repose en son
l’ ➙ manoir


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2019)

Dans la chambre où il a caché les lingots dans l'
--> Armoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Octobre 2019)

Royaume des rêves où trône la poussière d'or des ⟶mirages⟵ splendides.


----------



## pouppinou (8 Octobre 2019)

Lieu de compte de fée ou la belle pleure son désespoir, dans sa tour d'ivoire, de ne voir un jour un preux chevalier la délivrer des ses *meurtrissures*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Octobre 2019)

Proverbe chinois 
_"Siècle de luxure: siècle de faussetés, d'erreurs et de_ ⟶chimères⟵_"_


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

une puce a piqué la
--> Princesse
à la fesse gauche


----------



## Berthold (9 Octobre 2019)

La fesse droite lui adresse ses
➙ sincères
vœux de rétablissement.


----------



## litobar71 (9 Octobre 2019)

la fermeté élastique des deux rondeurs pommées
permet à leur propriétaire d'
→ encaisser
les attaques d'arthropodes de plus gros calibre.


----------



## Berthold (9 Octobre 2019)

Des arthropodes,
le trilobite est celui qui a toujours eu
le plus de succès pour l'humour de
➙ caserne
allez savoir pourquoi…


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2019)

Dans la cour de la caserne
les cloportes sont à l'aise pur s'
--> encrasser


----------



## Berthold (10 Octobre 2019)

Cour où l’on ne crache pas
sur un petit verre de
➙ Sancerre.


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2019)

Sans serres
l'aigle fait moins le malin
et le vigneron réussit quand même
un bon vin pas
--> Rance


----------



## boninmi (11 Octobre 2019)

--> Nacre, Ecran, Ancre, Crane


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

le bon vin pas *rance* servi dans un hanap de *nacre* en 
forme de *crâne* ne doit pas faire *écran* à la viande de
--> Carne
servie à l'auberge de l'*Ancre*


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2019)

En buvant de l'encre
dans cette auberge
on peut facilement s'
--> Encanailler


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

sans cas n'aille hère 
enter les oies du
--> Poulailler


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2019)

_Une auberge où on sert de l’encre, unpoulailler  ; je m’en vais voir _

—> ailleurs


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

--> Railleurs
risquent d'échouer 
au rade des hères


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2019)

Les railleurs parviennent de ci de là
à balancer une cinglante
--> Saillie


----------



## boninmi (12 Octobre 2019)

--> Brousaille


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

comme la
--> Moustache
de certain spécialiste de 
murs en pierre sèche


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2019)

Tant que son anode
ne touche pas sa
➙ cathode…


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2019)

Spécialiste de mèche en pierre sûre
elle est protégée efficacement sa cage
--> thoracique


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

par des
--> Pectoraux
granitiques


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2019)

Équipé comme ça
le costaud réussira ses
--> Oraux


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2019)

c'est Zorro !  s'écrie 
le facteur des
--> Caporaux


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2019)

En cherchant bien
dans cette histoire
on peut trouver
quelques facteurs
--> Moraux


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2019)

Les facteurs ?
Moraux ou pas,
ils se gavent
d’ ➙ ormeaux
à la persillade
et à la pause.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2019)

Moi , je me gave d'⟶ Amour


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2019)

_J'espère que cet amour sera plus léger et digeste qu'un_

➝ makroud


----------



## litobar71 (15 Octobre 2019)

ingérés en quantité chez certaines danseuses du ventre, 
les
→ mordus
de cette prestation artistique peuvent apercevoir
où sont restés stockés les filous !


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2019)

Ma croûte est encore ratée
malgré de nombreux repentirs.
Son auteur fait partie des peintres
--> Tordus


----------



## Berthold (16 Octobre 2019)

Il reste
➙ sourd
à la critique.


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2019)

Cela arrive lorsque
l'on se shoote aux
--> Roudoudous


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

le siroteur de roudoudous 
ne se verra pas
--> Absoudre
du siffleur de ratafia


----------



## Berthold (16 Octobre 2019)

Il fuit en
➙ aérobus.


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2019)

Les stations d'aérobus
ne sont pas près d'être
Réouvertes


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2019)

_Ah zut ! Il ne me reste plus pour être à l’heure, qu’à emprunter des chemins de _

—> traverse


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

dépêche toi avant l' ⟶ averse


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

gare à la 
--> Servante
"à verse toujours"


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2019)

_Je resterai sage, n'en doute pas. Malgré le charme et le bagout de la servante, je boirai sans excès à la _

→ taverne


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2019)

De mon côté
je boirai tout mon soûl,
sans ➙ entrave !


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2019)

Personnr ne saurait trouver ça
--> Navrant


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2019)

en suite il rentrera chez lui, balivernant dans sa barbe


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

en balivernant, l'
--> Hivernant
tue le temps


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2019)

L' hiver est en ⟶ train de se faire !


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2019)

oui, les Tarins vont  se tirer bientôt


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2019)

Mais il restera toujours
des vilains tarins
qu'on n'ose plus regarder en
--> Riant


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2019)

attirés que nous sommes
par les bouches pulpeuses des
→ séñoritas
aux narines frémissantes !


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2019)

Réaction véridique,
attestée par des
➙ notaires
dont on peut légitimement se demander
ce qu’ils pouvaient bien foutre là.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

les notaires sont des
--> Tamponneurs
assermentés


----------



## pouppinou (18 Octobre 2019)

Juste un intermédiaire d'état des impôts qui se veut être, sous couvert d'assermentation, un honnête *cambrioleur*.


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2019)

_oui, oui, mais pas le genre de cambrioleur à l'ancienne qui se sauve en pédalant comme un fou sur son vieux_

→ biclou


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

en perdant ses
--> Binocles


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)

Comme mon ⟶ Oncle


----------



## pouppinou (19 Octobre 2019)

Qui était d'ailleurs ma tante en passant, pour lequel laquelle j'avais beaucoup d'estime car elle avait un tel goût prononcé pour les ouvrages littéraires que les meubles de sa bibliothèque ne suffisaient pas à contenir toutes ces merveilleuses reliures qui finissaient au sol sous forme de petits *monticules*.


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2019)

Lequel ? Celui qui fabriquait des
➙ calendos ?

Gloups. Grilled. I'll come back soon.

(Ten minutes after)
Here I am :


Tu parles d’une bibliothèque !
Difficile d’y
➙ consulter
quoi que ce soit
vu le rangement !


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2019)

Les belles reliures anciennes
peuvent alors subir des dégats.
Attention aux dos, plats, coiffes,...
--> Dorures


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2019)

Précieuses antiquités,
ne pas jeter aux
➙ ordures !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

un chat en balade sur les in-folio
 du haut de la bibliothèque : plus
--> Dures
seront les chutes !


----------



## boninmi (19 Octobre 2019)

--> Rudes


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

Quoi , comment  ? parlez plus fort ,je suis atteint de ⟶ surdité


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2019)

épilez-moi ces soies trop
--> Drues
de vos esgourdes !


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2019)

--> Sourdre


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2019)

Cette dernière proposition
ne laisse pas de me
➙ dérouter !


----------



## subsole (21 Octobre 2019)

Pourtant ça vaut le détour


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2019)

_comme les promos du catalogue de la_

→ redoute ?


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2019)

On redoute ces promos assassines
qui laissent les gogos tout nus sur la
--> Route


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

avec des feuilles de 
vigne plaquées sur la
--> Biroute


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2019)

Route fréquemment traversée par des
➙ tortues.

(Gasp, grilled by maco, but it is allo good when same… Ouf !)


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2019)

Pauvres bêtes !
Heureusement elles utilisent des
--> Trottinettes
Vite un dessinateur pour faire une BD !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2019)

tout droit sur leurs trottinettes 
(électriques), dirait-on pas des
--> Sentinelles
montées sur roulettes ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2019)

Ils ressemblent a des sentinelles , C'est l'⟶ essentiel


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2019)

Formidable !
On n'entend pas les tortues à trottinette,
elles se déplacent en
--> Silence


----------



## subsole (22 Octobre 2019)

Certainement pas, à coté d'un chenil c'est la fête !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2019)

Un endroit plein de ⟶ Niches


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2019)

gardées par les
→ canines
acérées de cerbères acerbes !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2019)

Qu'a Nine à faire des niches
--> Gamines ?


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2019)

Gars minés par la famine,
cultivez et cuisinez les
➙ ignames.


----------



## litobar71 (23 Octobre 2019)

nous amènerons un p'tit
→ Amigne
de derrière les fagots, frais à point,
pour accompagner les croquettes.


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2019)

Quel toutou parvient à
Boire du blanc sec
en mageant des croquettes ?
C'est une véritable
--> Énigme


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2019)

Avec des croquettes de
➙ graminées,
tout toutou tousse.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2019)

gras minet préfère 
les croquettes à la
--> Géographie
de Sophie


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2019)

Mais ça lui donne de l'aérophagie


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2019)

_assez pour gonfler un ballon_

→ dirigeable ?


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2019)

Afin de gonfler le ballon
il faut d'abord l'amadouer
mais pas avec de l'amadou
plutôt avec du CO2 bio
--> Respirable


----------



## Berthold (24 Octobre 2019)

Par exemple
celui qu’on sent sur le
➙ pare-brise
en roulant en Ardèche

(pour y faire des murs en pierre sèche,
bien chûr).


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2019)

en art, dèche : le mur en 
--> Pierres
sèches laisse sourdre
l'eau de ruissellement


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2019)

Si les pierres sèches ruissellent
alors c'est le moment de faire des
--> Prières


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2019)

… et de
→ respirer
lentement, avec le ventre.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2019)

afin de ne pas
--> Empirer
l'érection frêle 
du monument


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2019)

Mots nus menteurs
on se saurait vous
--> Imprimer


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2019)

ce sot rêve où zinc primait...
j'y polissonnais en lais
sans être réprimandé


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2019)

la finesse exquise de vos jeux de mots sans fin fins
me remémore de sacrées
→ sarabandes
passées, bande de voyous que vous êtes !


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2019)

Ça ? Rab en demade !
Ce ne sont pas les voyous qui manquent...
Ils s'amusent en évitant d'être (trop)
--> Barbants


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2019)

ils évitent les
--> Trabants
bleues layette


----------



## pouppinou (27 Octobre 2019)

Symbol d'une époque révolue, fixateur d'une couleur de l'histoire, poinçon d'une frappe à froid du temps.
Objet inerte, concept d'un songe de l'Est sorte de vision rouge brique, réalité d'un mur sanguinolent faute de *combattants*.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

le
--> Communisme
n'est plus ce qu'il était


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2019)

Le Communisme est apparu comme une Humanité
--> Inhumaine


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2019)

_Communisme, libéralisme ; nul ne fait l’_

—> unanimité


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Octobre 2019)

[...]Puis, un léger murmure circula dans l' ⟶auditoire⟵


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2019)

Cela venait de la ⟶ droite


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2019)

Rien de
→ torride,
vraiment !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2019)

un
--> Doctrinaire
torride : encore
un oxymore


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2019)

_rien de torride en effet, même quand Lars Von Trier pourtant initiateur de Dogma nous propose_

→ Nymphomaniac


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2019)

Oh que si : mort aux vaches !
C'est quoi cette histoire de
Nymphomacomaniac ?
Pour y croire faut être un peu
--> Siphonné


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2019)

Si faux nez
implique postiches et cacheries
→ honnies,
alors gardons le naturel,
avant qu'il revienne au galop.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2019)

quille revit hein ! au gars l'haut
ni faux nénés ni pose-triche
c'est cas chéri au faune hé ! les
--> Nichons
de Ninon au nid


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2019)

Merci MacG !
On va explorer tout ça
dans tous les 
--> Coins
Salut à tous les Faux Rumeurs...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2019)

Sans épargner les
--> Citrons


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2019)

Six tronçonneuses
Scient six scies égoïstes !
De quoi attrapper le
--> Tournis


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

le tour niais de la Tour 
nié : il n'y a plus de
--> Touriste
à Pise


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2019)

L'andouille qui a fait pencher la Tour
mérite une bonne 
--> Rouste


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

il avait dû se
--> Saouler 
dans le Chianti


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2019)

Avec sa ⟶ soeur


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2019)

sa sœur
--> Rousse
qui s'est mise au vert


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2019)

... au fin fond de la
--> Brousse


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2019)

ce n'est pas une bosseuse


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2019)

De plus elle est un peu
→ obtuse.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2019)

Ouais , elle est a l'⟶ Ouest


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2019)

_à l'ouest, mais sans aucun problème d'orientation puisqu'elle est_

➝ scoute


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2019)

J'ai des doutes


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2019)

Des comme ça ?
Sacrées
--> Louloutes


----------



## litobar71 (31 Octobre 2019)

qui lèvent haut le coude
à la façon des
→ soulotes
_pilières_ de bistrots.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2019)

c'est pour noyer leurs
--> Solitudes


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2019)

La plus sûre manière
de sombrer dans la
--> Décrépitude


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2019)

et se
→ discréditer
aux yeux de tous.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

déjà le tavernier du rade de la 
Goulée Franche ne leur fait plus
--> Crédit


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2019)

Il ne s’est jamais laissé
→ dicter
la conduite à tenir.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

il a d'ailleurs loupé le
--> Certif
à cause de la dictée


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2019)

Aujourd'hui à 53:71
Sans certif on peut devenir 
--> Fortiche
et lire l'heure


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2019)

et grimper à 
la force des
--> Ratiches


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2019)

Demain à 08:01
Au pied du bar
se traînent toutes
les ratiches qu'il a dû
-->Cracher


----------



## litobar71 (2 Novembre 2019)

et pendant ce temps-là.. ..scandale en perspective,
le fiston fait du scratching sur le vieux
→ Pathé-Marconi, 
électrophone tant chéri du papa !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2019)

pas tes
--> Macaroni
dans ma soupe, dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2019)

De la soupe au ⟶ micro-ondes ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2019)

omis croc, on 
diatonise à l'
--> Harmonica


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2019)

Aujourd'hui à 00:01
Et aux percussions
la place est prête pour un
--> Canonnier


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2019)

Le cas « no » n’y est pas,
il faut l’→ annoncer !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

l'âne (on sait) est un
--> Crooner
de première


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2019)

Aujourd'hui à 00:02
Ferait beau voir
un âne porte la
--> Couronne


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

c'est le roi du
--> Concours
des cancres


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2019)

Court ou long,
en tout cas c’est lui
le roi des
→ cornus !


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2019)

Aujourd'hui à 09:35
Corps nus couvrez-vous
pour chanter dans les
--> Cours


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Novembre 2019)

_Elle s'éloigna dans l'_ ⟶obscurité⟵ _traînant son ombre comme un voile nuptial._
C'est-y pas beau ça ... hein?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2019)

Vois se pencher les défuntes Années,
Sur les balcons du ciel, en robes surannées ;
Surgir du fond des eaux le Regret souriant ;

Le Soleil moribond s'endormir sous une arche,
Et, comme un long linceul traînant à l'Orient,
Entends, ma chère, entends la douce Nuit qui marche.


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2019)

Regret souriant
lu sur le visage poupin du novice
juste après la première
→ tonsure.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2019)

erre-t-on sûr 
sur les tonsures
--> Sacramentales
de l'Aubrac
(dixit Gracq) ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2019)

Nous monterons plus haut.
Là où plus haut que tous les arbres,
la terre nappée de → basalte
hausse et déplisse dans l'air bleu une paume immensément vide,
à l'heure plus froide où tes pieds nus s'enfonceront dans la fourrure respirante,
où tes cheveux secoueront dans le vent criblé d'étoiles l'odeur du foin sauvage,
pendant que nous marcherons ainsi que sur la mer
vers le phare de lave noire par la terre nue comme une jument.


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2019)

Lorsque mes doigts caressent à loisir
Ta tête et ton dos élastique
Et que ma main s'enivre du plaisir
De palper ton corps électrique
... _Le chat_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Novembre 2019)

Rhôôôôôô_Lôloooo! ... 
Que de _posts_ ⟶magnifiques⟵


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2019)

Toutafê,
ils sont — n’ayons pas peur des mots – absolument
 → magiques !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2019)

Après les mots magiques , place aux ⟶ images


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2019)

L’eau claire ; comme le sel des larmes d’enfance,
l’assaut au soleil des blancheurs des corps de femmes ;
la soie, en foule et de lys pur, des oriflammes
sous les murs dont quelque pucelle eut la défense


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2019)

c'est Rosalie qui va être contante


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2019)

elle est  
--> Amoureuse 
	

		
			
		

		
	




du vélocipède à assistance masculine


----------



## pouppinou (5 Novembre 2019)

_L'amoureux de Rosalie a d'ailleurs amélioré son engin en quadricycle (baptisé du nom de son amoureuse)_
_




après l'avoir épousé et lui avoir donné 2 charmants bambins, Anatole et _*Rosemarie*.


----------



## Berthold (5 Novembre 2019)

Quelle mine
→ austère
pour une amoureuse !

Gasp, encore grillé.
Je vais m’enfermer dans une de mes
→ armoires,
de dépit…


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2019)

nostalgie des arômes de bois et de lavande de l'enfance


----------



## Berthold (5 Novembre 2019)

dans le
 → maelström
des souvenirs


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2019)

fragrances reniflées grâce
à ce nouveau forum
→ amélioré
par de récentes fonctionnalités dernier cri !


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2019)

Amélie aurait
pu nous asphyxier avec
l'odeur épouvantable d'un
--> Ratapoil
(inconnu dans ce forum)


----------



## Berthold (5 Novembre 2019)

Ras ta poêle,
ça va déborder,
on ferait mieux d’
 → aplatir
un peu l’omelette !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Novembre 2019)

Ou d'avoir recours à des  ⟶philtres⟵


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2019)

à biberonner sentencieusement 
dans de gigantesques verres en
→ cristal
de Bohême


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2019)

la magicienne Circé transmua-t-elle en 
porcs les compagnons d'Ulysse à coups de 
--> Lacryma Christi ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2019)

Il est en tout cas certain
qu’elle a dû les
 → martyriser.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2019)

Ulysse lui arracha le
--> Serment
de ne plus nuire, avant de 
s'ébattre tout un an dans son lit


----------



## litobar71 (6 Novembre 2019)

consommant force viandes grillées sur les
→ sarments
de différents nectars afin d'assurer sa disponibilité
et ainsi engendrer nombre de rejetons


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2019)

Attention , c'est une ⟶ mante religieuse


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2019)

En nous transforrmant en porcs, 
aujourd'hui elle serait une active féministe
--> Dominante


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2019)

ou une active féministe
→ mondaine.


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2019)

spécialiste en lingerie amidonnée


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2019)

ou une
--> Diamantaire
jetant des perles
aux pourceaux


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2019)

Pourceaugnac n'était pas une perle
Pas de quoi en faire un
--> Drame


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2019)

Il faut bien l’
→ admettre.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2019)

lad 
--> Maître ?
nul doute : c'est 
l'as du  fumier


----------



## subsole (8 Novembre 2019)

Ou alors le Maître des clés, le programme pouvant déverrouiller les portes dérobées de la Matrice ?


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2019)

Maths, riz, c’est un binôme à la Prévert ?
Les portes dérobées sont-elles coupe-feu ?
Supportent-elles la
→ crémation ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2019)

La crémation , vous etes ⟶ certains ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2019)

Serre
--> Taine
Ninon, 
nous l'incinérerons
pour cuire des marrons


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2019)

dans une gamelle en
→ étain


----------



## pouppinou (9 Novembre 2019)

_Moi personnellement je ne mange que dans une gamelle en inox 304 L. En plus c'est une gamelle_ *tout-terrain*_ !_


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2019)

jolie _gamelle_ dans un _terrain_ _tout_ marécageux
cette bataille de la
→ Bérézina
reste somme toute une victoire militaire


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2019)

Victoire obtenue avec le soutien
de l'abbé amateur de bon résiné.
Il a gagné parce qu'il avait un
--> Brelan


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2019)

Son vis-à-vis en fit 
des yeux de
--> Merlan
frit


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2019)

Et laissa couler une timide
--> Larme


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2019)

L’arme à la main,
il ne cessa de 
→ marteler
son slogan :
« _Massacrez, tuez, il en restera toujours quelque chose…_ »


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2019)

deux marcs te,
l'étendent, ce
--> Tartempion


----------



## litobar71 (10 Novembre 2019)

tel le
→ moineau
passé entre les pattes joueuses d'un Raminagrobis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Novembre 2019)

Sur lesquelles, son maître avait fait tatouer les douzes signes du ⟶zodiaque⟵ 
[non mais ... quelle idée!!!]


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2019)

maître issu d'un
--> Diadoque
d'Alexandre


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2019)

– Dis, Haddock ?
– Allez ! Que cendres
se déposent au pied des colonnes
→ doriques !


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2019)

Que fait le Capitaine
parmi tous ces
--> Quidams ?


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2019)

Il tente de
→ démasquer
le coupable.


----------



## litobar71 (11 Novembre 2019)

effectivement je m'en souviens,
le passage se situe en 1932 dans TinTin en
→ Amérique,
de mémoire le coupable est Alfonso, embastillé en 1931,
une jolie distorsion de l'espace-temps ma foi.


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2019)

Haddock dans _Tintin en Amérique_ ?
C’est
→ _Requiem__ pour une chronologie_.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2019)

le crime y emploie
une multitude de
--> Mécaniques
dont le "malaxeur- 
Tintin" en corned-beef


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2019)

Cornets de biftons
on les accepte !
C'est une tâche
--> Humaine


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2019)

Corps nés de beef-thons ?
En verrons-nous dans la
→ huitaine ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2019)

pour mieux les 
palper, ôte tes
--> Mitaines


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2019)

Je ne palpe que les
→ intimes…


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2019)

pour palper les intimes des
--> Intimidées
il faut courir très vide


----------



## litobar71 (11 Novembre 2019)

grand merci à Berthold d'avoir souligné l'
→ anachronisme
de l'apparition du Haddock dans ma pauvre mémoire,
je n'ai connu TinTin sans le pitaine que sur le tard


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2019)

Appât : Sorte de préparation qui rend l'→ hameçon plus agréable au goût. La meilleure recette est la beauté.

Ambrose Bierce​


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2019)

Sauf si tu tombes sur un vrai
--> Chameau


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2019)

En lui
→ humectant
les bosses,
ça passe.


----------



## litobar71 (12 Novembre 2019)

et facilite l'accès à la séraphique
→ cahutte


----------



## subsole (12 Novembre 2019)

_Telle est la __tâche__ de l'homme , conquérir l'espace et sanctifier le temps._


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2019)

_ouaip… et tout ça pour des _

→ cachuettes


----------



## subsole (12 Novembre 2019)

et un peu de sauce .....


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2019)

Demain à 17:19
Sauce qui peut ! 
Des cacas chouettes après un dessert
--> Crasseux


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2019)

à la taverne du "Tondu",
le service est des plus
--> Classieux


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2019)

Rencontrer de ci de là
un cafard ou deux
n’est pourtant pas
→ exclu.


----------



## pouppinou (13 Novembre 2019)

Attention à l'inspection sanitaire,
Où parfois celle-ci est salutaire,
Quand bien même elle serait secondaire,
Somme toute elle restera *exclusive*.
A mince ! Il me manque une rime en R. Ah non, je la vois, elle est restée suspendue en l'air.


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2019)

Pouppinou exagère
Avec ses rimes en [ɛr]
Ne respecte pas les pieds
Ah ! C'est un peu osé !
Lui est-elle nécessaire,
Sa → vésicule biliaire ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2019)

Si l'automédon est habile
Il ne souffre pas de la bile
En véhicule automobile


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2019)

L'eau tôt met Dondon en forme.
Cela lui enlève toute envie de
--> Vacherie


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2019)

Ma Dondon,
Elle s’en fond,
Au mois dont
Elle met les bons, bons, bons.

Et elle fait → chavirer les cœurs !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2019)

c'est une vache
qui vous rend
--> Chèvre


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2019)

en plus elle broute mal le varech


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2019)

Rest plus qu’à
l’→ achever.


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2019)

on achève bien les chevaux comme l'a dit Sydney


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2019)

*Si tenait*
qu’à lui,
*Paul acc*omplirait
des nanars,

mais voilà…
À force de réussir,
on essaie de faire des mauvais films,
mais non,
à chaque fois
c’est la
→ rechute.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2019)

à s'asseoir dans la
--> Choucroute
on est sûr de ne ne 
pas casser de briques


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2019)

…mais éventuellement
rencontrer une
→ cohorte
de saucisses.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2019)

cohorte qui va 
se prendre une
--> Torchée


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2019)

Prendre une torche éclairante
pouvait être utile ou dangereux
pour les troufions dans la
--> Tranchée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Novembre 2019)

⟶Romantique⟵
 *Je propose le mot "romantique" uniquement parce qu'il est ridicule.


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2019)

la Rome antique et ses
→ monuments
ridiculement* vieillots

_* délicieusement


tiens un joli QQ de Berthold            #19 804          _


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2019)

« Mon nu ment ?! », se récrie
 l'académicienne en touchant ses
--> Émoluments


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2019)

→ « Absolument ! »
répondent les académiciens
en mouchant leurs éternuements.


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2019)

Poil aux dents !
Désormais les acamachins
s'habillent d'une simple
--> Blouse


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2019)

c'est moins salissant 
pour corriger leurs
--> Bouses


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2019)

*Bouses* : n.f.pl. ; productions littéraires généralement → obtuses,
fréquemment pédantes et à caractère souvent intellectuellement onaniste.
_ex. Tu as lu le dernier Houellebecq ? Ne l’achète pas, c’est une vraie bouse._


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2019)

Le dernier bouquin détesté
par les journalistes unanimes
se retrouve finalement parmi les
--> Tubes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Novembre 2019)

Chez Robert (le petit ... troquet du coin...)  
_The_ Houellebecq est la cible de maints ⟶quolibets⟵ 
[Rhôôôôôôôoooooo le pôv!]


----------



## boninmi (15 Novembre 2019)

--> Oublis


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2019)

Faut dire que chez Robert,
on croise de sacrés
→ outils…


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2019)

...qui facilement explorent les
--> Étoiles


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2019)

leur devise
est : pas de
--> Litotes !


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2019)

… par réaction,
ça nous provoque des
→ otites.


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2019)

Heureusement ni les litotes
ni les otites n'empêchent d'aller aux
--> Toilettes


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

Pour ne faire une  ⟶ Liste


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

quand tu vas aux toilettes, pas 
besoin d'une liste des choses 
à faire : concentre-toi sur ton
--> Sifflet
(dit mon père)


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2019)

Les légumes frais du marché
attendront, ils ne seront pas
--> Flétris


----------



## subsole (19 Novembre 2019)

à propos, quelques liftings plus loin, ma belle-mère est toujours aussi flétrie


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2019)

ça ne l'empêche 
pas de porter des
--> Strings


----------



## subsole (19 Novembre 2019)

son Instagram va exploser !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2019)

ça ne lui fera 
pas perdre de
--> Grammes


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2019)

_Est-ce bien grave ?_
_Fine, forte, ronde, maigre…_
_À chacun  son idéal de _
→ ménagère


----------



## litobar71 (19 Novembre 2019)

dans sa blouse légère et aérée,
suante, érubescente et toute chaude cette
→ enragée 
du lave-pont  !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2019)

elle va finir par se 
→ ranger


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2019)

Au fin fond de la 
--> Grange


----------



## sifoto (19 Novembre 2019)

Ou dans le
--> Garage


----------



## litobar71 (19 Novembre 2019)

reprends à partir du post            #19 834       du *loustic*
me glisse sournoisement à l'oreille ma
→ Bérangère,
car sifoto a réalisé un double *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Novembre 2019)

*Le "rien à voir" du soir*
À vous,
Au sein de cette salle de jeu des 5 lettres, à l’abri de tous les ⟶dangers⟵, 
où la tolérance et la sympathie vous accueillent, vous m’avez admise voici bientôt deux années. 
Depuis, ne pouvant me lasser de vous lire, j’aime y venir tant pour me distraire que pour m’instruire.
Cet espace social nous lient comme un de ceux qui composent _"un petit cercle d’amis"_.
Une consolation des plus touchante où l’on y ressent presqu’à chaque mot une mesure singulière, 
des esprits inventifs; reflet d'une simplicité à la fois douce et sérieuse, humaine et sensible.￼￼ 
De cet heureux hasard, je ne peux que vous en remercier.

_Confidence rédigée le 18 Novembre ⇤date de mon véritable anniversaire._
​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2019)

@Unepause , m'accorde tu cette ⟶ danse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2019)

en espadrilles de
--> Sardane


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2019)

Danser la sardane d'accord
après avoir pêché la
--> Sardine


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2019)

la sardine à soutifs
--> Pigeonnants 
(ferre-la bien pour ne 
pas qu'elle s'échappe)


----------



## subsole (20 Novembre 2019)

pauvres petits tourtereaux voletant au-dessus des pièges où leurs pattes seront bientôt prises.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2019)

les pièges de l'
--> Espiègle
Sirène


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2019)

Laisse pieds glander
sur la plage, ce sont des
--> Pièges
à Sirènes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2019)

subsole a dit:


> pièges





loustic a dit:


> Pièges


avec tous ces pièges, il y 
aura bien  des prises d'
--> Agrippées


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2019)

C'était trop tentant !
Fallait bien qu'une andouille tombe dedans !
Ouf ! Ce n'était pas une grande toile d'
--> Araignée


----------



## subsole (21 Novembre 2019)

n'importe quel navigateur débutant aurait fait la même étourderie.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

Sauf si le bateau  --> tangue de trop


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2019)

il va s'emmêler les
--> Ralingues


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2019)

le rafiot s'en trouvera vite complétement
--> Déglingué


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2019)

encore coup de la guilde !!!


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2019)

ils n'embauchent que des
--> Niquedouilles


----------



## boninmi (22 Novembre 2019)

--> Cornegidouille


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2019)

Hop ! Après une heure de marche
il est temps d'ouvrir une boîte de
--> Corned-beef


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2019)

--> Décorée
d'un singe hilare


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2019)

Saint Gilles l'a reçue
cette décoration
saluée d'un air d'
--> Accordéon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Novembre 2019)

Éphémère ⟶monarque⟵


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2019)

sans savoir que le dudit instrument recelait une chambre à vent
→ orientale


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2019)

Au riz en tas l'amateur 
ajoute une bonne 
--> Tartine


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2019)

beurrer de riz ses tartines, puis 
faire dorer : en voilà une recette
--> Gratinée !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2019)

encore une vanterie de
→ gazier
qui n'a qu'un but,
amener dans un premier temps
la belle curieuse dans sa cuisine exiguë...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Sa cuisine est assez ⟶ Aigre a mon gout


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2019)

cela fait peur à celui
qui a l'estomac
--> Fragile


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2019)

alors bois 
un peu d'
--> Argile


----------



## litobar71 (25 Novembre 2019)

une verte de préférence, genre
→ attapulgite


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

C'est très  ⟶ Utile


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2019)

C'est mieux que la palygorskite !
Faut être costaud pour la
--> Touiller


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Attention ne pas se casser un ⟶ Orteil


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2019)

a-t-on idée d'aller se
--> Tortiller
en dansant sur de l'argile ?


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2019)

Pour mon pote potier agile 
l'argile est indispensable


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2019)

encore un qui aime tripoter la boue, alors que l'on trouve de si beaux saladiers en plastique.....


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

émule de 
Pygmalion, il 
aime informer des
--> Poitrines
de femme


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2019)

le potier de Roseline lui à fait une  poitrine en silicone qui défie la gravité.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

défier la gravité : l'osait
la spirituelle José


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2019)

C'est un ⟶ Rituel


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

le riz tue aile 
hé ! le sait-elle
la tourterelle ?


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2019)

Peu leui importe
du moment qu'elle joue avec la
--> Tortue


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2019)

La tortue est morte écrasée sur la ⟶ Route


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

à force de porter le monde sur ses 
épaules, elle a fini par avoir mal aux
--> Rotules


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2019)

avec une telle charge, ça lui fait fondre ses bourlets


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2019)

Ces bestioles n'aiment pas l'eau
--> Trouble


----------



## boninmi (28 Novembre 2019)

--> Taurokathapsie


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2019)

--> entropie


----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2019)

→ riposte
du tac au tac_le_ !


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2019)

--> pistoleros


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2019)

Pissent tôt les rosses !
Pas de quoi
--> Rigoler


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

Sauf si tu pisse sur tes  --> Groles


----------



## Xman (28 Novembre 2019)

Mais surtout ne pisse pas sur mes 
--> Girolles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Novembre 2019)

Comme certains ⟶livres⟵ anciens qui sentent la pisse de chat.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

Les chats montrent leur ⟶ virilité


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2019)

_@Jura39 : tu aurais pu écrire "leur bite" si tu avais été_

→ trivial


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

La bite et le couteau , pour fair un ⟶ trail en montagne


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2019)

l'habit et le coup tôt -
v'là l'randonneur prêt au
--> Travail ioulant haut ôôôô


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2019)

Iodler en plein travail, cela
mérite un rang d'honneurs...
--> vraiment


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2019)

C'est un ancien de la ⟶ Marine


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2019)

_et pas un footballeur comme _

→ Neymar


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2019)

On se demande parfois
si avant de marquer un but on peut
--> Marchander


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2019)

Ou ⟶ charmer le goal


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2019)

ça ne va pas
--> Marcher
à moins d'envoyer
la Schtroumpfette


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2019)

→ chamarrée 
de ses plus beaux atours


----------



## sifoto (1 Décembre 2019)

et → harnachée de ballons muticolore en espérant avoir compris les règles ce coup-ci


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2019)

ah! elle a de ces
→ hanches
la Schtroumpfette ! (à la Brigitte Bardot)


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2019)

On dirait que certains auraient
aimé s'en payer une
--> Tranche


----------



## sifoto (1 Décembre 2019)

Pas plus épaisse qu'un portable → Macintosh


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2019)

ne dites pas : vous êtes aussi plate 
qu'un Macintosh - dites : vous êtes
--> Harmonieusement
distribuée en largeur et en profondeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Décembre 2019)

C’est une formule plus ⟶poétique⟵


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2019)

Poètes ou pas, plats ou pas,
dans 400 000 ans on nous prendra pour des
--> Pithécanthropes


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2019)

pités quand 
--> Tropes
vieux entichés
d'effets de style


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Aujourd'hui , ⟶ Repos


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2019)

le repos du guerrier :
un sein --> Hospitalier


----------



## subsole (3 Décembre 2019)

c'est la  laitière


----------



## litobar71 (3 Décembre 2019)

je remets la belle, poétesse à ses heures,
adepte des allitérations & 
→ trompe-oreilles,
elle les chantonne au gré des sonorités qu'elle s'impose. 

_♫♪ mé mé mé mé mé mé pa pa pa ♩♬_


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Elle chantonne aussi dans le ⟶ Métro


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2019)

Tel un météore, c'est toujours le métro d'en face qui arrive le premier  !


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2019)

_que de _
→ tourments
_au quotidien…_


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2019)

Ce genre de tourments échappe aux
--> Marmots


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

C'est ⟶ traumatisant !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2019)

Cette Rome attisant 
la Guerre des Gaules,
a fini par civiliser (?) les Gaulois
--> Marris


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2019)

Gaule. Haut (haha !)
m'a ri la Marie mirant ma
--> Simarre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Décembre 2019)

Là où les femmes sont le sultan et les hommes le ⟶sérail⟵


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

Une sorte d' ⟶ asile ?


----------



## da capo (7 Décembre 2019)

_Tu n’en sortiras jamais si ta famille peut présenter à des coquins d’avocats une belle quantité de _

—> liasses


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2019)

Sauf si les liasses sont très
--> Salies


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2019)

à la différence de l'or tiré des vespasiennes (non olet !)
l'argent des billets de banque peut émettre des odeurs
--> Alliacées


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2019)

Les vespasiennes n'existent plus
à part celles transformées en garages à scooters
utilisés le temps de ramasser quelques oeufs de
--> Caille


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

une collection d'œufs de caille a tout à 
craindre d'énergiques dépoussiérages
--> Ancillaires


----------



## subsole (10 Décembre 2019)

Je préfère encore me faire câliner par la servante


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Claire est une servante admirable


----------



## da capo (10 Décembre 2019)

_On l’adore ! D’autant qu’elle choisit des vêtements légers à la moindre_

—> éclaircie


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2019)

C'est le moment d'envoyer une sonnerie de
--> Clairon


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2019)

convoquant
à la revue des
--> Arrondis


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

La revue devient vite  ⟶ Rasoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Décembre 2019)

Pour un⟶ solitaire⟵aux aguets.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2019)

le
--> Sanglier
solitaire aurait besoin
d'un coup de rasoir


----------



## subsole (12 Décembre 2019)

_"Et vos seins, double mont d'orgueil et de luxure - Entre quels mon orgueil viril parfois se guinde - Pour s'y gonfler à l'aise et s'y frotter la hure: - Tel un sanglier ès vaux du Parnasse et du Pinde."_


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2019)

Pour s'y gonfler à l'aise et s'y frotter la hure...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

Attention de ne pas ce casser un ⟶  Ongle


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2019)

dégonflé l'orgueil de cet 
ongle : laissez-nous nous
--> Gondoler


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2019)

Si on se gondole trop dans la gondole
alors dans la flotte on est sûr de
--> Valdinguer


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2019)

la mie à l'eau ô gué ! ô gué !
des espérances galvaudées


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2019)

L'amie allo ! Ok ! Ok !
La gale vaut des coups d'insecticide au
--> Village


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

Attention le village est sous la surveillance de l'⟶ aigle royale


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Décembre 2019)

Une nouvelle fois, un combat ⟶inégal⟵


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

Une  ⟶ ligne à ne pas franchir


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

la maline
--> Géline
ne monte pas sur un mur
pour picorer du pain dur


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2019)

On peut admirer de séduisantes gélines
dans les soirées où l'on voit du beau
--> Linge


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

des gélines dans du beau linge
courtisées par des pingouins
--> Déglingués


----------



## subsole (17 Décembre 2019)

mais c'est complètement dingue


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2019)

morigène la 
belle-mère
--> indignée
(de *subsole*)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2019)

C''est une ⟶ ingenieur à la retraite ?


----------



## subsole (17 Décembre 2019)

presque, c'est  une migraineuse, ça ne lui laisse pas le temps pour penser


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C''est une ⟶ ingenieur à la retraite ?


Un QQ ! 
l'ingénieur semble 
--> Indigent
(reprise à partir de #19 949)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2019)

l'ingénieur indigent
a besoin d'une
--> Augmentation


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour vos⟶  temoignages


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2019)

... en direct, dit-il 
en se frottant le
--> Menton


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2019)

Il n'y a guère moins de tourment
au gouvernement d'une famille
que d'un état entier...
_Essais_


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Combien de ⟶ mentors dans le gouvernement  ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

tous les mentors
se prénomment
--> Nestor


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Ils ne sont pas tous au ⟶ trône


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Décembre 2019)

Ce ne sont que des bavards ⟶outrecuidants⟵


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2019)

ils ont bu un coup de trop à l'
--> Outre
cuidant y trouver l'inspiration


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2019)

non merci, rien avant que mon goûteur teste la bibine


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2019)

Espérons qu'il ne s'est pas installé au fond d'un
--> Égout


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

un amateur d'égoûts t'en
buvant un jaja dégouttant
de son gobelet dégoûtant


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2019)

oyez, oyez !  soyez beurks comme pas possible bande de goujats !
de mon côté je siphonne une
→ Chambolle-Musigny*

*le même depuis 1998


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2019)

dans des verres


--> Impitoyables


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2019)

Les verres *vides* sont avant tout
--> Pitoyables
Un verre vide, je le plains
Un verre plein, je le vide.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Il faut boire de l'eau  ⟶ Potable


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2019)

m'étonnerait grandement
de son effet 
→  placébo
sur sieur loustic, car l'eau serait tranformée en vain en vin.. ..pour cet Épicurien.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2019)

quand c'est plat c'est beau (l'eau),
mais c'est mieux de savoir 
--> Placer


beau l'étui qui change l'eau en vin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Décembre 2019)

Une eau ⟶claire⟵
et fraîche, comme une nuit de décembre.


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2019)

Pour être dans le vent
il faut boire de l'eau BIO
et de préférence (???)
--> Calcaire


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

Une ⟶ argile calcaire est une roche sédimentaire


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2019)

gambader dans l'argile
exige jambe agile


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Agile comme un ⟶ Aigle


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2019)

... qui a trouvé un
--> Laguiole


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Un Laguiole doit être toujours bien 
⟶Aiguisé


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2019)

Même à Laguiole les couteaux
sont inutiles pour fabriquer des
--> Auges


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2019)

aux auges, j'osais
--> Jauges
- assoiffé d'Aubrac


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2019)

Il faut une jauge pour chaque 
⟶ usage


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

chat qu'use âge 
tourne sage


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2019)

QQ QQ
La cinquième lettre *U-*sée
a de quoi devenir rageuse.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

je lui tends le cou, 
rageuse : amende
--> Courageuse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Décembre 2019)

Aucunes ⟶audaces⟵ impunies?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2019)

oh ! qu'une ode à seins put, nid,
ce cadeau déclore du ni


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2019)

Pour cette page 1 000
on pouvait arborer un
--> Caducée


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2019)

avec signalement de la pharmacie
la plus proche pour les
--> Échaudés
de l'esprit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Décembre 2019)

Il est aisé de faire disparaître ces ⟶taches⟵ -là!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Ce sont des  ⟶ actes couteux pour réaliser cela


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2019)

Encore faut-il faire partie de la
--> Caste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Décembre 2019)

Pour cela, il faut qu’ils aient recours à des ⟶*astuces*⟵


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

pour ne pas tomber sur un
--> Cactus


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Tomber sur un Cactus , non merci. Je préfère aller voir des ⟶ acupuncteurs


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2019)

Si nous sommes dehors à minuit
pour arroser la nouvelle année
on prendra soin de mettre une
--> Capuche


----------



## litobar71 (1 Janvier 2020)

vingt vins à nous deux ! 
commençons par le
→ checkup
annuel de rigueur. 

encore 5 réponses et Shéhé_rasade_ apparaitra à la mille et unième page de ce jeu, à la santé de la conteuse.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2020)

et d'abord nettoyez-moi cette
nappe des taches de
--> Ketchup


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2020)

Du kechtup au réveillon !
C'est un mauvais
--> Sketch


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2020)

puisque c'est ainsi, je
lève l'ancre avec mon
--> Ketch


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Janvier 2020)

[_sans lien aucun_] ... On trouve de plus en plus de logements ayant des ⟶kitchenettes⟵


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2020)

_ Quelque soit le mépris qu'il nous inspire, le kitsch fait partie de la condition humaine._


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2020)

qu'importe le kitsch de la 
kitchenette, pourvu qu'il y ait
--> Kirsch


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Janvier 2020)

Excellente idée!
C'est un baume aux ⟶chagrins⟵


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Quel ⟶ gachi


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2020)

Quel gâchis si quelqu'un 
osait lancer une startup
pour réaliser le déchiffrage
des mots simples de ce jeu


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

C'est un gros ⟶ fardeau cette  startup !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2020)

ça va finir en 
--> Radeau
de la Méduse


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2020)

L'âme aide usuellement
à déployer un éblouissant
--> Drapeau


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

ouïsse andre appeau
où y sans drap peau
oui ! Sandra : pot
- sans pudeur


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2020)

Pue d'heure en heure
toi le putois
--> Prude


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Le putois a ⟶ perdu son odeur ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

... _sui generis_ après 
le bain. Il s'en sent
--> Éperdu


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2020)

Amour est un enfant sans prudence et sans yeux.
_Ph. Desportes (1583)_


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Prudence est la mère de la
--> Porcelaine


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2020)

Porcelet n'est pas un vice
--> Accompli


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Je préviens la ⟶ police immédiatement


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

pour avoir la peau 
lisse, prévoir une 
--> Épilation


----------



## subsole (7 Janvier 2020)

alors ... une pinte !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Janvier 2020)

J'hésitai entre 2 mots...  _Tapine_ ou _Ineptie_ ... 
Puis, me revint à l'esprit cette incisive extraite des _Contes cruels_ de Villiers de l'Isle Adam.
Je la partage avec vous et ce sans aucune visée...
- "_Quoi! je viens vous offrir une _⟶ ineptie⟵ _cent fois inférieure à toutes celles que vous publiez chaque jour, une filandreuse chronique suintant la suffisance repue, le cynisme quiet, la nullité sentencieuse, − l'idéal du genre! une perle[...]"_


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Cette ineptie, je peux pas la voir , mème en ⟶ peinture tout le contraire de l'avatar de* Unepause*


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2020)

Je défendrai jusqu'à la mort la pureté de la langue française.
_Malherbe_


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

contre les assauts
--> Troupiers
du solécisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Janvier 2020)

Pour y échapper;
feindre d'être dur d' ⟶oreilles⟵


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2020)

tel un jeune et nouveau
→ zoreille
entravant que pouic au créole guadeloupéen.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

toujours aussi prolixe


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2020)

Parfois les oreilles des zoreilles s'écartent 
un peu comme les yeux atteints d'exophorie


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2020)

l'
--> Euphorie
dilate - c'est bien connu


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Moi , je me fend la 
⟶ poire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2020)

quand on se fend la
poire à force de se
--> Poiler
prévoir une éponge


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2020)

Prévoir aussi des mouchoirs
pour les potes si on est cloué au
--> Pilori


----------



## litobar71 (11 Janvier 2020)

prévoir également une
→ pyloroplastie
si l'on en réchappe


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2020)

pil-oro-plastie pour les nuls :
--> Épilation 
du pourtour de la bouche 
au moyen de cire moulable


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2020)

Épile assis honteux
moules, ablettes
prises dans la
--> Paille


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2020)

Dents : l'appât ? Yeux !
les cils filtrant une lueur
--> Paillarde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Janvier 2020)

Charmante ⟶allégorie⟵


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2020)

Allez gorilles !
Bousculez votre
--> Geôlier(ère)


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Cette Geôlière semble pourtant  ⟶ réglo


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2020)

on m'a dit qu'elle devait un mois à son logeur .....


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Et son logeur ne ⟶ roule pas sur l'or


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Janvier 2020)

Voyons ... 
Aujourd'hui, les ⟶voleurs⟵ deviennent de plus en plus mesquins!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

il n'y a plus de respect des
--> Valeurs


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2020)

les avaleurs de sable, finiront par bouffer tout le désert .....


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2020)

Dévale heureux les pentes neigeuses
Quel plaisir d'avaler de l'air pur !
(Grillé, tant pis)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Janvier 2020)

Hormis les jours ⟶ouvrables⟵


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2020)

passés à
--> Cavaler
sur les routes


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)

Pour finir comme une ⟶ Larve


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2020)

La larve ayant travaillé,
La journée,
Regarde tout abattue
La télé la nuit venue.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Alerte ⟶ alerte a toutes les unités , la larve a travaillée


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2020)

Ce toit tranquille, où marchent des colombes,
Entre les pins palpite, entre les tombes;


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2020)

quand Valéry se souvenait du symbolisme, le
--> Lecteur
s'ébaubissait de mer = ciel et voiles = colombes


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2020)

Le lecteur de poésie s'encolombe souvent :
_Dans Arles, où sont les Aliscams, ...
Et que se taisent les colombes... (P. J. Toulet)
Adieu l'étang et toutes mes colombes... (Max Jacob)_
On sombre alors dans la relecture


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Collomb aura il des ⟶ électeurs pour son élection ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Janvier 2020)

Grand temps qu’il fasse partie des ⟶chômeurs⟵


----------



## pouppinou (16 Janvier 2020)

_De retraite, son grand âge devrait sonner,_
_Mais de pouvoir sur l'autrui semble lui manquer.
Opium politique en mal d'existence,
De blancheur ses plumes n'ont de *dominances*._


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2020)

Là, t'es es sous acides !


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2020)

sacré _pitou_ qui carbure toutes les nuits au
→ diéthyllysergamide


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2020)

Gamme idéale de machintrucbutane
Très difficile d'éviter un QQ !
Heureusement je rêve d'une station
--> Thermale


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2020)

où relire Jocelyn de
--> Lamartine
(in extenso)


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Très difficile d'éviter un QQ !



être le premier en MMXX à 
→ augmenter
l'addition effarante des QQ, non merci.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Il devient ⟶ urgent de mettre de l'ordre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2020)

dit-il en
--> Maugréant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Janvier 2020)

Allons...! Point de ⟶rancune⟵


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Ok , mais j'ai mal au 
⟶ Crâne


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2020)

... c'est l'ouverture d'esprit 
--> Incarnée


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Je vais prendre ⟶ racine 
"Il ne faut point d'esprit pour être homme de guerre"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Janvier 2020)

Jusqu'à s'enfoncer dans une sorte de 
⥅résignation⥆ triste?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2020)

une racine à désincarner ?
cela n'attriste pas le
--> Dentiste


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Cruel ⟶ destin


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2020)

Le dentiste cherche rarement une dent dans l'
--> Intestin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Janvier 2020)

Pour d'autres, c'est l'affaire de quelques ⥅minutes⥆


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2020)

dit-elle,
--> Mutine


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2020)

dans ce cas c'est une mutinerie


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Une mutinerie se  ⟶ termine toujours mal


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2020)

Une mutine rit ? 
Se terrent mines !
Et *Jura* reçoit la
--> Mitre
des conjugueurs


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2020)

Non mais oh !
Qui c'est-y le
--> Maître ici ?
Pas de jugaisoncon !!!


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2020)

le maître n'admet 
que des nuls en
--> Matière
de conjugaison. 
Moi *être* content, 
se fend le cancre.


----------



## subsole (23 Janvier 2020)

Moralité : la matière grise est un cadeau, certains n'ont pas été gâtés


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2020)

Mort alité ou mort debout :
plus naturel que mort en
--> Marmite


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

C'est exactement ce que disait ⟶ Mamie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2020)

au
--> Missionnaire
rescapé de la marmite


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2020)

Mamie ?
Serait-elle un tantinet QQ ?
Mérite-t-elle la pendaison
au mât d'artimon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Janvier 2020)

Probablement ...
En ⥅raison⥆ de leur ampleur accrue!


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2020)

l'ampleur accrue de 
Mamie a raison des
--> Érections
d'artimon de Papy


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2020)

Dommage ! C'était un exemple de
--> Perfection


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Donnez lui des  ⟶ Protéines


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2020)

bah ! Mamie s'est 
mise à la marche
--> Nordique


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2020)

Ne pas confondre avec la marche merdique
préconisée par tout piéton un peu
--> Dingue


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2020)

la marche merdique est 
réputée glissante. Gare au
--> Gadingue


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

C'est ⟶ dingue


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2020)

Dingue depuis #20 086, c'est
digne d'une fracture du crâne


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2020)

il faut
--> Endiguer
ces dérapages


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2020)

_que chacun se rassure, je reviens ; et s'il le faut je tiendrai le rôle de_

→ gendarme


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2020)

... ou d'un (gentil)
--> Garnement


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2020)

_du genre à poser des collets pour attraper les lapins de_

→ garenne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Janvier 2020)

Ainsi au son du clairon, l’effroyable ⥅carnage⥆


----------



## subsole (28 Janvier 2020)

Les gens ne demandent qu'à avoir leur assiette bien garnie peu leur importe comment les mets sont venus dessus.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

Les gens ont tous un ⟶ grain de folie


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2020)

c'est ça qui leur file la
--> Migraine


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2020)

_Ca m'arrivait parfois quand je fumais des_

→ gitanes


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2020)

Une clope à chaque palier
d'un building de cinquante
--> Étages


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Il faut faire un ⟶ stage anti tabac


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2020)

Gentille ta bactérie !
C'est pas un coronavilain en
--> Gestation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Janvier 2020)

La nuit porte ⥅conseil⥆ 
 [Alors à suivre...]


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2020)

les nuits de sommeil emplissent les cerveaux de portes
→ coulissantes,
mine de rien.


----------



## boninmi (30 Janvier 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> La nuit porte ⥅conseil⥆
> [Alors à suivre...]


Tu dois faire une *exposition* de tes œuvres.


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2020)

Tout le monde attend avec impatience cet exploit


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2020)

il paraîtrait que l'on y voit la queue de Thelxiope


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2020)

j'y trouverai peut-être enfin l'
--> Explicitation
du raccord médian des Sirènes ?


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2020)

Sirène sans pieds était extraite 
des  poèmes anciens


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2020)

voilà donc pourquoi elle ne 
fut pas sculptée en pied par
--> Praxitèle


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2020)

En plus , elle ne ⟶ parle pas le grecque


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2020)

Elle ne parle pas le grec
elle juguecon ! 
N'empêche, l'oeuvre de Praxitèle est
--> extra


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2020)

tandis que *Jura* se prend deux
--> Rateaux
(conjugaison plus solécisme)


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2020)

Me voila coincé entre deux  ⟶  étaux


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2020)

_Il n'est à moitié gâteux .....Alors il va mieux.^^_


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2020)

_ce fil est décidément celui de toutes les _

—> exagérations


----------



## litobar71 (4 Février 2020)

il est archiconnu
que certains vieux grisons de ce fil
ont parfois des pathologies
→ iatrogènes


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2020)

d'épate au logis 
y'a trop gênes : le
--> Géronte
bourjoufle en public


----------



## Loune46 (4 Février 2020)

--> Ronger


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2020)

Scapin lui sonnerait les grelots de s'exposer ainsi
arfffffffffff, grillé ===>rognure !


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2020)

Le moment est venu  d'arrêter de se
ronger les ongles


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Le moment est venu  d'arrêter de se
> ronger les ongles


Idem que le post  #20 118


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Je téléphone a  ⟶ Roger pour régler ce problème


----------



## litobar71 (5 Février 2020)

subsole qui passe au grille-pain
loustic qui doublonne à un post d'intervalle
Jura39 qui est un artiste reconnu du *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres), Federer n'a que quatre lettres comme son prénom. 
je reprends donc à partir du _*rognure*_ de Subsole            #20 119          

ce jeu qui change les idées durant un instant de vie
rappelle tous les terrifiants _dangers_ qu'il y a à y poster,
mais aussi les sourires que ces
→ gourances
apportent aux participants, rares étant les épargnés (s'ils existent!).


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2020)

il y a des relaps montrant de l'
--> Endurance
dans la gourance


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2020)

Loustic a perdu son temps à se ronger les ongles
il lui reste maintenant à grogner contre ses oncles.
Entrons doucement dans la tendance...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Attention , je suis   ⟶ tenace


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Février 2020)

Quelques ⥅anecdotes⥆ espiègles et malicieuses?


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2020)

Désolé, mais je n’en connais que de puantes ; comme un vieux

_—> _*calendos*


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2020)

ou les aventures des cadets de Gascogne, aventureux, bretteurs et menteurs ?


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2020)

Cadet Rousselle un peu spécial
mais loin d'être
--> Décati


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2020)

la vue de
--> Cariatides
ne le laisse pas de marbre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Quel ⟶ artiste !


----------



## Loune46 (7 Février 2020)

Par Toutatis !!! Quel drôle d'époque !


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2020)

Loune46 a dit:


> Par Toutatis !!! Quelle drôle d'époque !


_Voir la règle de ce jeu dans le premier message._
À partir de 5 lettres différentes du mot artiste 
on construit un autre mot si possible adapté à l'histoire...
Toutatis n'a Que Quatre lettres différentes de artiste.
Un jeu devrait éloigner la
--> Tristesse


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2020)

partout a
--> Trissé
l'attristé


----------



## litobar71 (9 Février 2020)

la tonsure de Torquemada m'en tombe,
les
→ coercitions
de ce jeu (vieil comme Hérode)
des cinq lettres différentes du mot précédent
sont démoniaques.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

et comme l'a 
dit Spinoza :
 la coercition
--> Comprise
est liberté


----------



## pouppinou (9 Février 2020)

_De liberté à comprendre n'est et nait que de sa vie intérieure sans_ *compromission*.


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2020)

Du triomphe à la chute, il n'est souvent qu'un pas.
_Voltaire_


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

et de l'
--> Hégémonie
aux Gémonies


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Je trouve plus ma scie ⟶ egoine dans ce bazar


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2020)

... pour découper une poupée gigogne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Février 2020)

Ainsi, les enfants tiendront pour rôle de joyeux
 ⥅pigeons⥆ voyageurs!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Des pigeons alignés sur un toit sont ⟶ signes qu’une tempête approche.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2020)

ou que la distribution de 
--> Graines
arrive


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Il y toujours des ⟶ anges gardiens pour nourrir les pigeons dans les villes


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2020)

Ils faut qu'ils soient bien gras pour en faire de bons tagines


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

C'est bon pour la ⟶ santé ?


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2020)

Rassurez-nous, pour en manger
est-il besoin d'une
--> Anesthésie ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2020)

non, mais une relecture 
des œuvres complètes du
-- Stagirite
est hautement recommandée


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2020)

Le stage irrite les élèves du Lycée
exclus de toute sorte de --> Catégorie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2020)

ils ont séché à la question : 
y a-t-il des catégories de
--> Tricot ?


----------



## da capo (16 Février 2020)

_pas moins de catégories de tricot, que de variétés de_

—> haricots


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2020)

Ah ! Ris coco !
La chair est triste
et t'as rien lu !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2020)

il n'est pas prêt à 
--> Chavirer
dans la chère 
avec un Tricot


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2020)

_tricot ou pas, nul n'est à l'abri du_

→ coronavirus


----------



## pouppinou (17 Février 2020)

Plus radical que ce pseudo virus de bière de coronavirus, le venin du Tricot Rayé vous fait passer de vie à trépas pour une mise en bière dans votre dernière demeure à l'étage d'une chambre *mortuaire*.


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2020)

Qu'on s'en prenne encore aux navires russes
mais laissons en paix la gentille
--> Tortue


----------



## Xman (18 Février 2020)

Marre de la 
--> torture
ça fait mal  ouille !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Mors-tu, hère ? 
Torte hure ! ricane le
--> Croque-mort


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2020)

Sonne le _cor au navire russe_
il a un trou dans la
--> Coque


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2020)

bin ça c'est le coquetier


----------



## Xman (18 Février 2020)

Ben pour autant je n'ai pas la
--> trique


----------



## pouppinou (19 Février 2020)

N'est pas Griveaux qui veut. Je ne veux ici, aucunement *polémiquer*.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2020)

Que la trique ait troué la coque du coquetier,
Je ne veux ici, aucunement polémiquer ?
Écho d'un cor rustre, Réplique sonnée :
Jeune vœu : hisse-y (au cul) nœud, m.... ! En peau l'aie, mickey !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Février 2020)

Ce _mickey_ !!! Maître →exemplaire← de nos erreurs enfantines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Février 2020)

Pour répondre à l’intérêt →aimable← que vous inspire ma composition, j'opte pour un monologue attristé.
_Oh! Grande est mon audace!!!_


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2020)

audace toujours
--> Admirable
d'une belle-au-bois-dormant
affligée de sa solitude


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Février 2020)

À cette heure →matinale← , ce secret restera entre nous.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2020)

ah ! les secrets de l'aube 
divulgués par le soleil 
--> Levant


----------



## pouppinou (22 Février 2020)

Ce monologue se transformant en DIalogue intime, je nous suggère de nous retirer pour laisser cet échange dualiste toucher à une apothéose *haletante*.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2020)

ah ! le temps t'hale tant,
--> Tantale


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2020)

à une contribution si matinale 
de la reine des avatars
un bon cadeau dans la gamme _"La_
 →_ Sultane_
_de Saba"_ est à retirer au comptoir
du bar du jeu des 5 lettres


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Février 2020)

Quand la toile laisse à travers le noir luire une blanche étoile ...
Rien de tel, que de déambuler majestueusement chez soi, vêtu d'un →sarouel.←


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2020)

ah! mais il y a sarouel et sarouel_...__en velours de soie brodé de fil d'argent doré_





celui-ci n'était sûrement pas porté
par les célèbres 
→ zouaves
aux régiments moult fois décorés et cités.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2020)

sauf s'ils ont décidé d'aller faire
les zouaves dans les arènes de
--> Cuevas de Vera


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2020)

De retour des arènes
pour éviter d'y rester à
--> Cuver


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Février 2020)

Couverte d’une longue ⟶chevelure⟵ si noire qu’elle en est bleue, Aldonza beauté rebelle! 
_Extrait: -L’homme de la Mancha- 
”Je suis née comme une chienne une nuit où il pleuvait,  je suis née et ma mère est partie en chantant.  
Et je ne sais rien d'elle que la haine que j'en ai,  j'aurais dû venir au monde en mourant!  
Et bien sûr, il y a mon père, on dit, on dit souvent,  que les filles gardent leur père au profond de leur cœur.  
Mais je n'ai pas su mon père, mon père était plusieurs, car mon père était un régiment […].”_​


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2020)

pendant que j'y pense...
vite un nœud au mouchoir...
récupérer un carré de 
→ levure*
de boulanger demain matin
ainsi les bugnes lyonnaises 
gonfleront à l'envi leur grand pectoral

_*__ les derniers centilitres d'une bouteille de bière à fermentation basse devraient également faire l'affaire, je me tâte..._


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> les derniers centilitres d'une bouteille de bière à fermentation basse devraient également faire l'affaire, je me tâte...



écluser pour cela une nouvelle bouteille de Jenlain ​blanche ne manquera pas d'amener du vent dans la​--> Voilure​


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2020)

Pas bon pour le conducteur
ni pour la
--> Voiture


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2020)

mieux vaut enclencher le
--> Gouvernail
automatique


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Et boire un bon 
 ⟶ Vin Rouge


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2020)

Pour boire, pas besoin d'avoir
le coude rouge !
-> Bougre !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2020)

il suffit d'avoir une solide 
provision dans la cale du
--> Boutre


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2020)

*Encore aux nanas vit russe* fait peur,
elles préfèrent s'envoyer une bonne
--> Tourte


----------



## subsole (27 Février 2020)

Foutrebleu !


----------



## boninmi (27 Février 2020)

Cessez de passer *outre* à toutes les convenances


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Février 2020)

Rhôôôôôô!!!!Rien de bien grave qu’un doux manquement!
Car, le privilège de la ⟶rhétorique⟵ est autant d’embellir que d’enlaidir.


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2020)

La raie tôt ricane
et pique en mer telle l'
--> Ortie


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2020)

l'or typiquement crée des
--> Histoires
pas piquées des termites


----------



## loustic (29 Février 2020)

Hisse-toi religieusement au-dessus
des terres miteuses en bombant le
--> Torse


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2020)

le tors se redresse pour
exécuter une danse
--> Retorse


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

Sympa cette dance avec une musique en 
⟶ Stéréo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Mars 2020)

En ne négligeant pas l'usage d'un ⟶tournevis⟵ en guise d'antenne!!!!
_[Mais ou vais-je chercher ça!]_


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2020)

Les forumeurs sont heureux
de puiser dans leur trésor caché


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2020)

chez la raie mobula l'immense
→ rostre
caudal flexible sert d'antenne
lors de ses longs périples
pour écouter Radio MacGé

_[Mais ou vais-je bien chercher ça!]_


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2020)

faute de tournevis, sers-toi de 
ta queue de raie pour planter la 
graine, dit mon père féru d'activités
--> Horticoles


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2020)

passe-moi donc la queue de rat
que j'affute la chaine de la
→ tronçonneuse,
dit mon beauf féru de travaux sylvestres


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Ce beauf est aussi féru de travaux 
⟶ nocturnes


----------



## litobar71 (2 Mars 2020)

finaud l'animal
il sait que le
→ coronavirus
s'endort comme une _souche_
dès la nuit tombée


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2020)

Le moyen de transport préféré 
du virus serait, dit-on, l'avion !
On ne risque donc rien à naviguer 
couci-couça dans les forums !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

L'avion est une ⟶  innovation pour ce nouveau virus


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2020)

[fragment d'un discours du maire de Champignac]
l'innovation est le char du Progrès grimpant la côte de l'avenir dont le 
citoyen se doit de contribuer à la marche duquel par la poussée d'une
--> Ovation


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mars 2020)

un gugusse m'affirma un jour
que Champignac en Cambrousse
était à côté de
→ Louvain,
impensable lui dis-je, 
surtout pas en Flandre...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

J'aimerais aller en Flandre en ⟶ avion


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mars 2020)

_si tu crois, *Jura *du* 39,* avec ta redite, _voler_ impunément le _coucou_ du post            #20 202          tu rêves.. .._
_je repique donc au jeu à partir du post __           #20 205          _

sieur loustic découvrant ton brigandage
a du prendre un fort coup d'aigreur
_(durant sa sacro-sainte sieste des mercredi.. ..)_
tel un bon 
→ levain
biologique


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2020)

Prendre une seconde fois l'avion
en ignorant s'il est BIO, c'est
--> Vilain !
Le puissant saccharomyces
fait lever tout avion BIO.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2020)

il est très vilain de croire que
le mot avion vole, que le mot 
chien morde ou que le mot
--> Vanille
ait un goût sucré


----------



## subsole (5 Mars 2020)

C'est pas dans l'évangile tout ça


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Non , c'est 
⟶ génial


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2020)

Non, le mot avion en vole pas.
Mais on constate qu'un mot peut voler le sens précis d'un autre.
Ainsi le mot *théorie* a volé le sens du mot *hypothèse*...
Au fil du temps des mots ont récupéré de nombreux sens, comme 
--> Ligne...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2020)

cette ligne est drôlement
--> Maligne
elle arrive à pêcher du sens
au bout de sa ligne


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mars 2020)

certains textes lus ici
sont remarquables,
de la véritable dentelle de
→ Malines,
oserai_s_-je dire...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2020)

en gardant la ligne grâce à leur 
corset en dentelle de  Malines, ces
--> Flamandes
malignes font la pêche aux sens


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

C'est pas trop mon ⟶ fantasme le corset en dentelle !


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2020)

_Porter de la dentelle n’en fait pas de mauvaises

—> amantes_


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2020)

Manquerait plus que ça !
De la dentelle pour être aux
--> Manettes


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2020)

homme, âne êtes de ne pas
--> Entamer
de manœuvres d'approche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Mars 2020)

Avec l'élégance des bonnes ⟶manières⟵,
de l'esprit, de la verve et de l'entrain, ont y parvient. 
_C'est certain_


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2020)

L'esprit, la verve et la dentelle sont de redoutables
--> Armes


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mars 2020)

armes séductrices au possible
auprès des girondes
→ Parmesanes
et ce, depuis tout temps


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2020)

Pour qui sont ces serpents
qui sentent le Pamesan ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2020)

Pour Ève ! Il s'était frictionné de Parmesan, le 
Serpent, pour l'inciter à accepter la pomme en
--> Présent


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2020)

cet expert en
→ phéromones
odorantes en tartinait
ses écailles lipophiles
du matin au soir


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2020)

Faire aux mots n'importe quoi
pour détendre l'atmosphère


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2020)

Et sur l’Académie, aïeule et douairière,
Cachant sous ses jupons les tropes effarés,
Et sur les bataillons d’alexandrins carrés,
Je fis souffler un vent révolutionnaire.
Je mis un bonnet rouge au vieux dictionnaire.


----------



## subsole (9 Mars 2020)

toute cette littérature ne vaut pas un rendez-vous chez l'orthoptiste


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mars 2020)

souvenirs...
→ poiroter
dans la salle d'attente de cet auxilliaire médical,
en restant en contemplation d'une vidéo de l'aquarium Kaiyukan,
passant en boucle, détendait l'atmosphère
avant chacune des séances hebdomadaires


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Je préfère attendre derrière la ⟶ porte


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2020)

... et moi
--> Poiroter 
derrière la tendre


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2020)

Poiroter au #20 229 et encore au #20 231
ressemble à une plaisante et volontaire...
--> Pirouette


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mars 2020)

tripoter tout en faisant tournicoter sa belle comme une
→ girouette
ferait perdre la tête à plus d'une entité ouroborossienne


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Les femmes sont comme les girouettes : elles se fixent quand elles se ⟶ rouillent.

Le sottisier, voltaire


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2020)

c'est l'vent, c'est l'vent 
--> Frivolant


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2020)

_Plaire dans une conversation vaine et frivole est aujourd'hui le seul mérite_


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2020)

quel régal d'être attablés dans un resto transalpin
discourant futilement avec sa belle autour d'un plat de
→ raviolis
_(plat italien et chinois, au goût du jour ces deux-là)_
disposé sur la nappe à petits carreaux rouges & blancs..

_le loustic n'étant point intervenu avec sa désormais célèbre _conjugaisoncon_ à propos du post_ _           #20 234      __je n'en dirai rien également._


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2020)

ou d'attaquer un
--> Bistecca alla Fiorentina
avec un Chianti Classico - Gallo Nero


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2020)

sortir son Laguiole aiguisé
découper de tendres & juteux morceaux
d'Aberdeen Angus autour de la vertèbre
→ lombale...
_ouh là là de chez ouh là là ! _


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2020)

ce qui me rappelle un repas
--> Mémorable
au Ristorante Di Cecco non
du Campo, à Sienne


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2020)

Un repas mémorable est-il nourrissant ?
Renvoyez la mémoire et envoyez le râble !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2020)

le rat : bleu, 
--> Sacrebleu !


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mars 2020)

grillés, dorés et cuivrés, de véritables délices au
→ barbecue,
garder les queues pour affuter la chaine de tronçonneuse


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2020)

Préchauffer le barbecue à feu vif. Une fois chaud, huiler la grille.
Fouetter ensemble l’huile d’olive, le beurre et l’ail; badigeonner généreusement le crabe de ce mélange.
Le cuire sur la grille chaude, en tournant à mi-cuisson, jusqu’à ce que la coquille commence à dorer, environ 6 minutes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Mars 2020)

Soyons fous! Ajoutons à cette préparation un peu d'insolite, en croquant du ⟶scarabée⟵ à pleines dents!!!


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2020)

Ce cas rabaisse le nez sur la
--> Carcasse


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2020)

les carcasses ont des 
--> Crânes
par l'orbite desquels il est recommandé de laisser filer 
un scarabée au bout d'un fil - si l'on veut devenir riche
(pour les détails : voir le Scarabée d'or d'Edgar Poe)


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

C'est ⟶ sacré un scarabée ?


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2020)

Sacré nom d'une pipe !
Le trésor d'Edgar est toujours introuvable !
Quelqu'un l'a probablement caché dans son
--> Carrosse


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2020)

encore un mauvais tour de la fée
--> Carabosse


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mars 2020)

je m'en souviens de la Carabosse
elle m'a initié à la
→ brasse
_coulée_


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Moi , elle m'avait invitée à manger dans l'une des ⟶ baraques à frites du village


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mars 2020)

Préparation aussi simple que ⟶savoureuse⟵


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2020)

Les amoureux qui troqu' des fritt' sur les bancs publics
Bancs publics, bancs publics


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2020)

Faut avoir la frite pour s'offrir
un banc public à un prix
--> exorbitant


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2020)

Le savoir est le plus intellectuel des virus, dommage qu’il ne soit pas très contagieux


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

C'est pas ⟶ négociable ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mars 2020)

Alléluia!!!
Ainsi, culpabiliser, interdire et confiner suffisent à mettre le mal en fuite... Tel est l'heureux ⟶antidote⟵


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

une occasion pour se remettre 
au Tricot en relisant l'Éthique d'
--> Aristote


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2020)

ah ! tricoter négligemment son Aristote
tout en grignotant quelques fruits secs !
ah ! être en osmose avec ce grand penseur
tout en sirotant un vin doux naturel 
→ Mavrodaphne de Patras !


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2020)

Patatrac ! J'ai cassé le verre de... Nervographe !
Reste plus qu'à siffler un grand coup de
--> Malvoisie


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2020)

après un coup de Malvoisie,
âpre mon coude mal voisine
auprès du cou de ma voisine


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

La fameuse voisine avec son col en  ⟶ vison ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2020)

le vison de la voisine épargne à ma 
--> Vision
une descente de col vertigineuse


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Avec le coronavirus , je communique que par ⟶ visioconférence avec ma voisine au col de vison


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2020)

il me semble avoir entendu parler de cette dame,
maintenant la mémoire me revient, elle est
→ Versoisienne
et effectue plusieurs fois l'an quelques treks
dans _Réserve naturelle nationale de la Haute Chaîne du Jura_
située en _Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes _


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

elles connaît par cœur les Rêveries du promeneur 
--> Solitaire
Aujourd’hui jour de Pâques fleuries, il y a précisément cinquante ans 
de ma première connaissance avec Madame de _Warens._ Elle avait 
vingt-huit ans alors, étant née avec le siècle. Je n’en avais pas encore 
dix-sept, & mon tempérament naissant, mais que j’ignorais encore, 
donnait une nouvelle chaleur à un cœur naturellement plein de vie...


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2020)

_Quand je paye une dette c'est un devoir que je remplis ;_
_quand je fais un don c'est un plaisir __que je me donne._


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Mon plaisir , c'est de retrouver les rues de  ⟶ Paris animées


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

paria n'y met son nez,
--> Sapristi !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Garçon s'il vous plaît , un ⟶ Pastis avec des glaçons


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Mars 2020)

Levons nos verres anisés et trinquons à Père Courage et Mère Solidarité!!!
Dans ce confinement, outre quelques peines ⟶particulières⟵ qui ne méritent d'être comptées,
qu'il est bon de conserver quelques _"délicieuses"_ habitudes.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

ainsi celle de
--> Relectures
édifiantes : comme du 
_Voyage autour de ma chambre_


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2020)

_Qu’il est glorieux d’ouvrir une nouvelle carrière, _
_ et de paraître tout à coup dans le monde savant, _
_un livre de_ découvertes _à la main, 
comme une comète inattendue étincelle dans l’espace !_


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Pour l'enfant, amoureux de cartes et d'estampes,
L'univers est égal à son vaste appétit.
Ah ! que le monde est grand à la clarté des lampes !
Aux yeux du souvenir que le monde est petit !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

L'univers et son vaste appétit , nous emmène droit à la 
⟶ ruine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

... de la Rome antique, c'est si
--> Romantique !


----------



## boninmi (23 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> ... de la Rome antique, c'est si
> --> Romantique !


Tu veux dire l'arôme
--> *antique *


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu veux dire l'arôme
> --> *antique *


Tu veux dire l'art haut :​--> Mantique​
(avec les murs en pierre sèche y'a d'l'écho)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Quel ⟶ taquin


----------



## litobar71 (24 Mars 2020)

v'là-t'y-pas que de la métaphysique
→ piquante
s'invite ici pour se changer les idées


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2020)

Des idées pendant plus de quinze jours, difficile !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

sauf aux abstracteurs de
--> Quintessence


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2020)

Quintessence ou quintegazole pour les abstracteurs ?
Si seulement le virus  nous débarrassait de la tique


----------



## da capo (25 Mars 2020)

_Mouaih… Chez certains, ce virus a déjà réussi à les débarrasser du peu qu'ils avaient d'_

→ éthique


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

l'ascète lui n'est 
pas en faute d'
--> Étique


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2020)

paré à traverser un goulag
→ soviétique
en mode furtif


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

où lague sot vit étique
en mode fourre-tif, nul
--> Viatique


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Encore un truc des ⟶ Asiatiques !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

des baguettes lavables en
--> Plastique


----------



## boninmi (27 Mars 2020)

--> Fantastique !


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mars 2020)

on me glisse à l'oreille
que de scabreuses journées & nuits
→ sataniques
vont bientôt débouler 
et nous secouer profondément


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

méfiez-vous des
--> Incubes


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2020)

Le nanavirus a dépassé sa période d'
--> Incubation


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Mais il ⟶ continu son chemin


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

ce continu n'a de continu qu'une
--> Incontinence
de conjugaison et de solécisme


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2020)

Sots les sismologues ont besoin de tremblements, 
nous préférons l' 
--> Abstinence


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mars 2020)

Le lait tombe ; adieu veau, vache, cochon, couvée ;
... ...
On m'élit roi, mon peuple m'aime ; 
Les diadèmes vont sur ma tête pleuvant : 
Quelque → accident fait-il que je rentre en moi-même ; 
Je suis gros Jean comme devant.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

Dit il avec son ⟶ accent Jurassien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Mars 2020)

Il est ce souffle léger que l'on entend tout près d'un torrent juste devant les rochers,
entre la ⟼jacinthe⟻ heureuse et la simple violette.


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2020)

Juché sur le rocher il savoure
le doux parfum de ces fleurs
s'épanouissant dans la jachère


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2020)

tout en surveillant du coin de l'œil la clairière où trône
son antique caravane Caravelair aux pneus maintes fois
→ rechapés


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2020)

et par là
--> Réchappés
de la décharge


----------



## litobar71 (30 Mars 2020)

l'auteur du post précédent 
a du activer plus d'une fois sa pompe à vélo
pour _re-gonfler_ sa 103 déjà _kitée_
redonnant ainsi aux
→ chambres
à air en latex leur gracieux volume élastique


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2020)

Il trouve tout ou presque 
c'est un véritable
--> Rhabdomancien


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2020)

dommage qu'il n'ait pas détecté ce coronavirus à temps.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Sortons  ⟶ couverts


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2020)

.... et faites bien attention sur la route


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

garde-la couverte sur la route, ta
--> Biroute
- et ferme-la quand tu n'as rien
 à dire de spirituel - dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Sur la route , je déclenche le ⟶ turbo


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mars 2020)

poisson gaucher 
j'aimais le ferrer de préférence 
côté tribord de mon
→ boutre


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2020)

En plein confinement ! 
Quelle 
--> Outrecuidance !


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mars 2020)

écrit à l'imparfait
→ capédédiou !
retourne à l'école
réviser tes temps de conjugaison


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2020)

À 20:44 tu utilisais l'imparfait
pour narrer l' expédition matinale


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

ah ! le boutre du
--> Contrebandier
Monfreid qui sauve Tintin de la
grande tasse en Mer Rouge : il 
vogue toujours sur un imparfait
d'espérance d'enfance abolie


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2020)

Enfant sabots lisses font chuter
chausse plutôt des brodequins !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Mais le vert paradis des amours enfantines,
Les courses, les chansons, les baisers, les bouquets,
Les violons vibrant derrière les collines,
Avec les *brocs de vin*, le soir, dans les bosquets


----------



## da capo (1 Avril 2020)

_moi enfant, si je croisais des brocs de vin, pour sûr je courais me planquer dans les bosquets ; pas pour des amours enfantines, mais mon bide agité de violents_

→ hoquets


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Pas d'amours enfantines ? c'est ⟶ choquant pour un enfant


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2020)

Celui là sera fou toute sa vie, qui n'aime ni le vin, ni l'amour, ni le chant.
_Alphonse Karr_


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

c'est une
--> Tanche !


----------



## litobar71 (2 Avril 2020)

crue, les filets macérés & citronnés avec de l'
→ aneth,
alias fenouil bâtard


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2020)

On va s'en payer une
--> Tranche


----------



## litobar71 (2 Avril 2020)

par Toutânkhamon ! fi diable !  l'
→ ancêtre
a le palais fin !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Il faut le suivre a la ⟶ trace


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

pas besoin de
--> Carte
il suffit du nez


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Avril 2020)

C'est pourquoi, la ⟶démocratie⟵ ne peut durer qu’à force de prudence!


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2020)

--> Modératrice
des mots qu'ras-ci
d'aime ô qu'rassis
d'ais moquera scie


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2020)

Mots des rats trissent modérément :
La démocratie dissimule la dictature...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

La modératrice est ⟶ torride


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2020)

--> Droitement
torride


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2020)

_tout cela me donne envie de_

→ dormir


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2020)

Dormir bien tranquille à l'ombre d'un mirador


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2020)

Mira dormira d'or
--> Admirable


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Admirable , Tu étais formidable, j'étais fort ⟶ minable
Nous étions formidables


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Avril 2020)

Beaucoup pardonnent cette ⟶vilaine⟵ conduite?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2020)

--> Privilégiant
un *vert*-à-lèvres, la
cycliste peut brûler
tous les feux rouges


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2020)

Portons le verre aux lèvres
À la vôtre ! pour un pretit coup de
--> Savagnin


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2020)

ça va, nghien ? demande Bob Morane en
--> Dévisageant
Monsieur Ming en plein manque d'opium


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Le manque d'opium provoque des 
⟶ démangeaisons


----------



## Findor (5 Avril 2020)

On pourrait en attraper l'
--> anatidaephobie


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Pas avec des 
⟶ Antibiotiques


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2020)

l'âne a-t'y des phobies ?
--> Antibes,
bio, tiques : ensemble
ou séparément


----------



## Findor (6 Avril 2020)

en boite de treize
--> comprimés
qui est derrière cette 
armoire en fer taillé


----------



## boninmi (7 Avril 2020)

Findor a dit:


> en boite de treize
> --> comprimés
> qui est derrière cette
> armoire en fer taillé


Ça marche pas ...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

J'aime m'installer en terrasse sur le port d' Antibes et boire un apéritif 
⟶ anisé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Avril 2020)

⟶Punaise⟵! L'idéal que voilà!!!!


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2020)

Les cinq lettres différentes d'*Antibes *
ont été réduites à trois, le reste jeté dans une
--> Sanisette


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Avril 2020)

Ce petit endroit cher à la ⟶fantaisie⟵


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

La fantaisie me 
⟶ fascine


----------



## Findor (8 Avril 2020)

ou devrais-je dire
que cela est plus
--> extraordinaire
que fascinant ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Findor a dit:


> ou devrais-je dire
> que cela est plus
> --> extraordinaire
> que fascinant ?


@*Findor*
C'est le jeu des 5 lettres* *


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

@ *Findor* : il faut reprendre *5* lettres différentes entre elles du mot qui précède. 
Sans conjuguer les verbes comme *Jura* (se borner aux infinitifs et participes).
Je reprends donc à la ⟶fantaisie⟵ d'*Unepause*.

ah ! lire encore dans 
les pages d'ardoise des
--> Vespasiennes !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Les vespasiennes ont été remplacées pas des 
⟶ sanisettes


----------



## litobar71 (8 Avril 2020)

_je reprends donc (pour suivre la règle) à partir du post           #20 353          de macomaniac "vespasiennes"_

je m'incorpore illico dans ma
→ Vespa
400cm³ et grâce au beau temps je décapote,
pour aller expliquer son fait au Jura du Haut 39,
gueulant alentour à propos de son joli doubon, 
le post du sieur loustic n°           #20 348          faisant foi.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

La Vespa est prête a rouler sur les ⟶  pavés du Jura ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

rouler en Vespa sur des 
pavés en respirant des
--> Vapeurs
d'essence : il ne manque plus
que Lulu sur le porte-bagages


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Une ⟶ pause me manque en ce moment


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2020)

En profiter plus tard pour aller pêcher la
--> Saupe


----------



## litobar71 (9 Avril 2020)

en attendant aidons nos 
→ spameuses 
préférées dans le choix d'une tenue d'intérieur.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Certaines "spameuses" ont parfois des 
 ⟶ spasmes


----------



## litobar71 (9 Avril 2020)

ceci me rappelle une gaie luronne
aux jarrets nerveux, bloquée dans une 
→ impasse
et qui polissonnait tout son saoul
en gigotant, en gigotant...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Il faut que j'en parle a de vrais
⟶ amies


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

lads, œuvrez à mies
--> Sémillantes !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Aujourd'hui , je travail le 
⟶ métal


----------



## Findor (10 Avril 2020)

à coté de mon espace
de travail, il y a un
médicament nommé
--> mélatonine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Avril 2020)

En ces temps difficiles et solidaires,
nous côtoyons une espèce de... demi- ⟶léthargie⟵


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2020)

... il ne s'agit pas d'attraper une
--> *rhinopharingite*


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2020)

Pourtant des amoureux rêveurs 
recherchent sa vertu
--> Aphrodisiaque


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

ah ! froc dis y a ? 
s'inquiète le
--> Naturiste


----------



## Findor (11 Avril 2020)

Il rêverais de pommes, bananes,
oranges ou même de
noix de coco ! Il est très
--> triste


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Il y a ⟶ restriction sur les bananes ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

le port de la banane 
(avec gomina) reste
--> Interdit
chez les chauves


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2020)

Chauve qui peut !
Le virologue de Marseille sera le
--> Dernier


----------



## litobar71 (11 Avril 2020)

sera-t-il mis au ban tel un
→ sendériste
exilé ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2020)

un sein d'hère hisse-t-il la
--> Drisse ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Le chauve va chopper des
⟶ rides


----------



## Findor (12 Avril 2020)

Ils doivent respecter les
--> directions
donné par le chef !


----------



## litobar71 (12 Avril 2020)

en appliquant le célèbre 
→ dicton
du MEDEF : _avant, on avançait dans la mauvaise direction ; maintenant, on recule dans la bonne. _


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2020)

reculer dans la bonne direction 
permet de mesurer la
--> Distance
parcourue


----------



## Findor (12 Avril 2020)

*@ macomaniac*

Les messages (sur ce post) ne sont pas limité à *1* par jour ?


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2020)

Findor a dit:


> *@ macomaniac*
> 
> Les messages (sur ce post) ne sont pas limités à *1* par jour ?


Le confinement est déjà une limite ennuyeuse mais nécessaire, alors...
Suite de *Distance* : 
Protégeons la santé de tous


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2020)

@ *Findor*. Aucune limite de fréquence de publication 
n'est fixée dans ce jeu. Ainsi, les floodeurs n'en sont pas
--> Tancés


----------



## Findor (12 Avril 2020)

Ah ! Super...
On peut donc
--> s'élancer
dans le post


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

La distance ou l'éloignement du domicile permet de rencontrer des femmes 
⟶ catins


----------



## Findor (13 Avril 2020)

Ah bon ? Tu en es
--> certain ?


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2020)

Comme tout le monde :
certain de rien avant de reprendre son
traintrain


----------



## Findor (13 Avril 2020)

J'ai l'impression que
je viens de
--> naitre
pour ne pas comprendre
certaines phrases des gens...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2020)

sers-toi de ton
--> Tarin
dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Pour beurrer ta 
⟶ tartine


----------



## Findor (14 Avril 2020)

et si tu n'aimes pas 
les tartines, prend la
--> tarte à la fraise
que maman a cuisiné hier


----------



## boninmi (14 Avril 2020)

Q4  . Ta tarte est
--> *ratatinée *


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2020)

loi de Murphy ! Elle s'est 
--> Réceptionnée
côté chantilly


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Oui , mais avec des 
⟶ pinces


----------



## Findor (14 Avril 2020)

et pas n'importes quelle pinces !
Des pinces de
--> princesses


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2020)

Souvent les princesses 
se serrent la pince comme des
--> serpents


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

mains qu'elles ont froides, en effet,
comme celles de serpents à force d'
--> Arpenter
les corridors de leurs manoirs glacés


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

Je vais prévenir les 
⟶ parents


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

n'embrasse pas les
--> Vampires,
ils mordent (dit mon père)


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> n'embrasse pas les
> --> Vampires,
> ils mordent (dit mon père)


Dîme ? On perd... des sous !
Vivement les impôts gratuits ! 
On pourra s' 
--> Empifrer


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

sans pis frais, on
ne pourrait plus
--> Piffer
du bon lait


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2020)

Pour tirer du bon lait 
on risque de friper
ses belle fringues


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

en lutinant 
la bergère
--> Friponne


----------



## Findor (16 Avril 2020)

Et en même temps,
elle ce
--> pomponne


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

il lui faudrait se
--> Pomponner
pour reprendre 5 lettres différentes du mot 
précédent sans conjuguer sa coquetterie


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

@*Findor*
Selon la règle du jeu , il faut reprendre 5 lettres différentes entre elles du mot qui précède. 

Je reprend du post #20403 
car je suis pas un pionnier dans ce jeu 

Grillé , pas assez rapide


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

ce pionnier n'était qu'un
--> Épigone
(valide toutefois)


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2020)

Cet épigone n'est qu'un pauvre
--> Pigeon


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Un pigeon qui aime utiliser ses  ⟶ poings pour ce défendre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2020)

et ses ailes comme raquettes : un
--> Pongiste
qui joue toujours en double


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)

Un pongiste , c'est un ⟶ piéton en raquettes


----------



## litobar71 (18 Avril 2020)

avec les 
→ petons
souvent en extension sur les pointes


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2020)

Ça fout les
--> jetons


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2020)

et ça foule les
--> Jointures


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2020)

V'là qu'il pleut dans la cuisine
ça vient des jointures 
de la toiture


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2020)

Bah ! encore quelques tuiles 
qui s'en sont allées jouer les
--> Touristes
dans le jardin


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)

Allons chercher la ⟶ trousse de secours


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2020)

Introuvable !
Bouffée par la tortue


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2020)

elle va finir en
--> Tourte
si ça continue


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

C'est de la ⟶ torture animale


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2020)

alors on va l'orienter 
vers la pratique de l'
--> Horticulture


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)

De quoi devenir un bon ⟶ cultivateur


----------



## Findor (21 Avril 2020)

de plus, avec nos nouveaux
--> ordinateurs
nous pouvons commander
des graines de fruits pour
avoir un terrain parssemé
d'arbres fruitiers !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Avril 2020)

Pensée spontanée 
Quel plaisir de vous retrouver, après un temps d' ⟶hospitalisation⟵*
_*Non pour cause du Covid-19_​


----------



## boninmi (21 Avril 2020)

En assistance
--> *respiratoire* ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

Je pense à un traitement plus agressif pour le système ⟶ immunitaire


----------



## boninmi (22 Avril 2020)

Une réelle préoccupation
--> *humanitaire*


----------



## Findor (22 Avril 2020)

Il vaudrait mieux se 
--> taire


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2020)

Alors la source du bavardage sera 
--> Tarie


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2020)

Bave arde à jeu. Se rata ris.
Passez-moi la bouteille d'
--> Hermitage


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Une bouteille obtenue en ⟶ héritage


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2020)

Ce n'est que de la théorie
On attend de la pratique


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Une théorie nouvelle ne ⟶ triomphe jamais. Ce sont ses adversaires qui finissent par mourir.

Citation:Max Planck


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2020)

triomphe aboli des adversaires de la conjugaison des 
verbes, nous célèbrerons un Hermitage Blanc de chez
--> Chapoutier


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Un vin d'appellation d'origine contrôlée produit sur les communes de Tain-l'Hermitage


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2020)

Une jugaisoncon et un double Hermitage
ont de quoi faire perdre le nord à tout
--> Routier
(redémarrage à partir de Chapoutier)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Désolé j'ai tenté de  ⟶ Bidouiller


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2020)

redémarrer à partir de Chapoutier après y 
avoir bi-douillé : voilà qui augure d'écarts
--> Débridés
dans les Vignes du Seigneur...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

Je préfère boire des
⟶ bières


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2020)

Brise marine
La chair est triste, hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres.
...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

la brise attise la
--> Braise
Relire est triste, hélas ! et j'ai bu tant de bières...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)

J'ai jamais ouvert une bière avec un ⟶ sabre !


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2020)

Quand on est dedans c'est fini !
La bière, impossible de la
--> Brasser


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2020)

si tu ne peux pas la brasser, 
essaie tout de même de l'
--> Embrasser


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2020)

Mais il est obligatoire
de rester à plus d'un mètre de la
--> Rambarde


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Une rambarde en ⟶ Marbre comme dans les palais


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2020)

à défaut de rembarde en marbre difficilement transportable,
encourageons le retour aux crinolines qui permettaient de
--> Rembarrer




les attentions collantes


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2020)

Attends, si on colle en temps voulu
l'oreille au cœur de la fête on entend le
--> Brame des noceurs collants


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Avec ce brame , j'ai la ⟶ membrane de l'oreille qui vibre


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

ajoutons-y des
--> Braiements
d'âne en soliste
de ce concert


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

C'est pire que le bruit d'une ⟶ maternelle le 11 Mai


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2020)

Ça ne sert à rien d'attendre le 11 mai 
pour s'appercevoir que l'âne est
--> Éternel


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

C'est déjà la  ⟶ rentrée ?


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2020)

L'âne est éternel... La preuve :
sa rentrée est un QQ !
Il a oublié d'éclairer sa
--> Lanterne


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mai 2020)

en cette journée orageuse voici l'
→ alerte
éclairante ⚡️⚡️de sieur loustic !


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2020)

Malgré l'alerte à la foudre
mieux vaut une réponse, même
--> Tartignole


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

C'est parfois 
⟶ Rigolo


----------



## litobar71 (3 Mai 2020)

du même acabit que la _fausse_
→ _girolle_
dans l'omelette,
sans goût ni saveur.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2020)

si la serveuse a de belles
--> Guibolles
ça rajoutera du piquant


----------



## litobar71 (3 Mai 2020)

je me souviens encore et toujours
de celles de la jolie jeune femme souriante
qui m'apportait et déposait mes premières
→ bouillies
sur le plateau de mon siège bébé


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2020)

moralité : pour bien manger,
veiller à s'entourer de belles
--> Fioles


----------



## litobar71 (3 Mai 2020)

voici _litobar bébé_ dans le jardin,
bien avant avant qu'il ne devienne 
→ fossile !


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2020)

Pas de masque à la naissance.
Aujourd'hui ce serait de la
--> Folie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Mai 2020)

Quoique ... 
Il se pourrait, dans un premier temps, que l'on juge cela tout à fait inutile. Puis, après ⟶réflexion⟵, le rendre essentiel!!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

Nous allons en trouver sur toutes les 
⟶ foires


----------



## Findor (4 Mai 2020)

De quoi ? dit le papa.
Je parle des
--> *serfouettes*
dis l'enfant


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

indispensables 
pour biner le
--> Serpolet


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mai 2020)

tout en travaillant ses
→ septolets
sifflés, la belle étant impatiente
d'entendre sa sérénade du soir


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

mais... ne nous voilà-t-il pas revenus à l'ambiance des Bucoliques ?

Je redirai les chants de nos bergers poètes
Ce que chantait Damon avec Alphésibée
Ce qui rendait les bœufs distraits de l'herbe tendre
Les lynx tout étonnés d'ouïr ces deux rivaux
Et les fleuves saisis en suspendre leur cours.

(traduction Paul Valéry)


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mai 2020)

ayant cité de tête ce texte valéry-virgilien à ma 
→ postière
en lui soulignant les célèbres traducteur/auteur, elle me dit tout de go :
_" on ne peut traduire convenablement la poésie que par la poésie ! "_


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

Cette postière passe ses ⟶ soirées au bistrot du coin


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2020)

Au bistrot elle groupe ses lettres
par paquets de cinq, sauf si elle a trop bu...
Alors les ivrognes font des
--> Sourires


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2020)

On est à la page 1024, célèbre puissance de 2 bien connue en informatique, cela me fait 
--> *sourire*


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

Je vais en parler à ma
 ⟶soeur


----------



## Findor (4 Mai 2020)

je vais demander à ma
s*œ*ur (  ) de me filer quelques
--> euros


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Rappel n°1 : on ne doublonne pas  --> le *sourire* du #20473 ne sourit pas. 
Rappel n°2 : on n'enchaîne pas du valide sur de l'invalide --> les *euros* de la *sœur* n'ont pas cours. 

J'enchaîne donc sur les *sourires* de *loustic* qui se marre à l'idée que la postière grise est
--> Rousse


----------



## Findor (5 Mai 2020)

et l'autre, qui
--> retrousse
ces manches pour
refaire les règles sous forme
de rappels...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

Ils sont de ⟶ retour


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mai 2020)

le _*retour *_           #20 478           ne peut exister car il repose sur l'invalide  _*retrousse*_            #20 477          _(verbe conjugué)_
j'enchaine allègrement avec la gironde _*rousse*_ du            #20 476       

faudra-t-il, 
pour mettre au pas les indisciplinés de ce jeu,
faire appel à l'entité modératrice suprême aCcrocheLeRelaps,
afin qu'elle colle une bonne
→ rouste
à ces sauvageons ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

Ils faut prendre les ⟶ portes de secours


----------



## Findor (5 Mai 2020)

[J'ai mis l'infinitif => c'est donc bon  ?] -->

quoi ? tu veux dire les
--> porter ?


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2020)

Qui a vu passer une
--> Torpille ?
(*aC*croupi*L*e*R*enardguette)


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mai 2020)

Findor a dit:


> c'est donc bon


OUI, un bout de commencement de la règle du jeu au post            #1          

mézigue, pas plus tard que tout à l'heure,
accompagnée d'un poisson
→ pilote
nommé Wanda


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2020)

Le poisson nommé Wanda 
était, paraît-il, un poisson
--> Poilant


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

Un poisson en ⟶ talon ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Achille ? - il porte le
--> Pantalon


----------



## Findor (6 Mai 2020)

avec des chaussures à
--> talons


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

un *talon* (#20 485) -->
des *talons* (#20 487) ?
- non mais *pantalon* d'
--> Étalon


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2020)

Et t'as l'ongle griffant
l'état longtemps dormant
du chat étudiant
--> Platon


----------



## Findor (7 Mai 2020)

Mes ongles sont aussi
pointus que des dents de
--> plantes carnivores


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)

L'amour est une herbe ⟶ spontanée et non une plante de jardin

  Ippoliti Nievo/ Confession d'un octogénaire


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mai 2020)

Platon en son temps soulignait déjà
l'emploi de gigantesques tartines grillées d'excellente facture
pour savourer à l'envi la
→ tapenade
maison servie à la brahoule


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

savourer une tapenade 
tout en se tapant le
--> Parménide


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2020)

Par mes nids dorés
je vole de ci de là
chante le merle
--> Radin


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2020)

le merle radin garde ses
--> Dinars
dans une chaussette


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)

Le radin garde ses dinars et écoute la bourse sur différentes  
 ⟶ radios


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2020)

Faut passer une radio pour 
détecter la fracture du crâne
et donc lâcher quelques
--> Radis


----------



## Findor (8 Mai 2020)

Des... "radis" ?
C'est pas
--> paradisiaque


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2020)

Mais on se contente de quelques radis
quand on a tout perdu ou quasi


----------



## Findor (9 Mai 2020)

Alors vas vite chercher des
graines de radis au magasin,
pendant que moi je m'occupe
de prendre des
--> magnifiques alimentent.
Toi, tu mangeras tes radis
et moi je mangerai mes biscuits.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

Impossible d'acheter des radis ,le magasin est fermé le 
⟶ Dimanche


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

mais pas le
--> Samedi


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

Le samedi , je joue aux 
⟶ dames


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2020)

Jouer avec les dames le samedi
peut provoquer des
--> Drames


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2020)

de gentes dames à 
--> Gendarmes
on peut vite glisser


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mai 2020)

diantre ! un peu de mésologie... rendez-nous
notre maréchaussée à cheval, moustachue et
→ madrée,
comme au bon vieux temps !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

La ⟶ gendarmerie est l'héritière de la Maréchaussée


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

ils sont
--> rangés
comme des gendarmes
dans la gendarmerie


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2020)

Mais que font des gendarmes dans la gendarmerie ?
Ils seraient plus utiles à vérifier les papiers du coronavirus.
Bon, c'est l'heure du jus d' orange


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mai 2020)

après avoir entonné l'_Hymne de la Gendarmerie,_
versé une larme de vodka dans le jus d'oranges pressées
et s'être précipitée sur une large fournée de fraiches
→ pagnotes
revigorantes,
toute la caserne se sentit délassée et disponible.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)

Et dans la caserne j'entend toujours cette chanson .....

Elle avait des tout petits ⟶ petons, Valentine, Valentine 
Elle avait des tout petits tétons 

Que je tâtais à tâtons, Ton ton tontaine


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2020)

Tonton sur ta tête sifflent les
--> Serpents


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Les serpents ne sonnent pas aux 
⟶ sonnettes ?


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mai 2020)

_comme les fâmeuses sonnettes du Jura du Haut 39 sonnent le *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres) hebdomadaire du jeudi de fin d'apéro je reprends à partir des _aspics_ du loustic __           #20 512_ 

avant une virée,
pour augmenter le taux de 
→ testostérone,
une bonne lichette à la régalade 
d'eau de vie de vipère et c'est parti, caramba !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

teste austères 
--> Rhônes
et finis hermite âge


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

Je ne suis pas un ⟶ héros

Comme le chantait Mr Daniel BALAVOINE


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mai 2020)

ah! ces héros aux belles
→ tronches 
franchouillardes !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

La Tronche est une commune française,située dans le département de l'Isère et la région Auvergne-⟶ Rhône-Alpes


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mai 2020)

et pour briller lors d'un _Quizz MacGé_
je dirais même mieux
→ Trente-huit-mille-sept-cents
tout en soulignant que les 2 Rhône.s des réponses            #20 515           &            #20 518           sont limite-limite.. ..


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2020)

38 700 lettres pour un QQ sans "o". 
Le Rhône charrie trop d'eau !
Ce nombre nous offrirait donc
des centres d'intérêt.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

avec en plus un centre
--> Pénitencier
Car je vous arrête, Blondeaux Georges Jacques Babylas, pour le casse des Côtes-Rôties ! 
Indice : noie singulièrement le poisson à la moindre mention de Rhônes au pluriel.
Enfer et damnation ! je suis fait.


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mai 2020)

loustic a dit:


> pour un QQ sans "o".


mea culpa, bien évidemment, en oubliant de le préciser, j'ai repris à partir du "tronches"            #20 517           en invalidant ipso facto les 2 f_â_meux Rhône.s

toujours est-il qu'il n'en demeure pas moins
que c'est toujours un plaisir
de faire fausse pénitence sous le coup d'œil
→ rétinien
acéré du loustic, à ½ dissimulé derrière ses lunettes de lynx


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2020)

Traîner dans un pénitencier 
abîme plus ou moins la rétine.
(Depuis 1990 trainer n'abime rien)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2020)

être miro n'empêche 
pas de jouer de la
--> Clarinette


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mai 2020)

_accompagné de son clarinettiste préféré
n_ô_tre grand Charles Trenet chantonnait_

Boum
Le monde → entier fait Boum
Tout l'univers fait Boum
Parc'que mon cœur fait Boum Boum
Boum
Je n'entends que Boum Boum
Ça fait toujours Boum Boum Boum
Boum Boum…


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)

Comme la ⟶tartine, l'ivrogne tombe toujours du côté qui est complètement beurré

Professeur Choron


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2020)

tandis que la
--> Martine
tombe toujours du côté rembourré


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2020)

Heureusement le rembourrage 
lui permet de continuer à
--> Trimer


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)

Martine trime avec un beau ⟶ moniteur de sport


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2020)

dès
--> Potron-minet


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2020)

Poltron minus se tient loin de ce forum ! 
Jouer avec cinq lettres plaît, même au
--> Patron


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2020)

De nos jours, un patron doit être ⟶ révolutionnaire pour pouvoir survivre

Citation de Vladimir Boukovsky


----------



## litobar71 (18 Mai 2020)

et tra lon la lon lère
comme ils disent à
→ Laire
dans la Bourgogne-Franche-Comté


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2020)

Pas facile de ⟶ plaire


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2020)

L'air qu'il convient de prendre
pour plaire à tous est une vraie
--> Plaie


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2020)

ça donne à l'usure  une physionomie
--> Aplatie
genre "face de raie" ou "tête de tangon"


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mai 2020)

ou genre un rare spécimen de
→ scophthalmidae
mijotant dans sa turbotière


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)

Comme peut le voir un ⟶ scaphandrier en exploration


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mai 2020)

explorons le célèbre
→ sapristi !
du téméraire TinTin


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2020)

Saperlipopette !
TinTin a troué sa salopette


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2020)

_oups, il s'en est fallu de peu que ce trou ne se transforme en faille

→ spatiotemporelle_


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

rien qu'un trou dans l'emploi du 
temps : les Dupondt ont arrêté le
--> Pompage


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2020)

À force de pomper les Dupondt étaient pompés !
Mais, bons fumistes, ils se sont mis à faire du
--> Ramonage


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

C'est un bon
⟶ arrangement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

ça ne se verra pas si leurs chapeaux 
melons noirs finissent par se
--> Manger
de la suie (le guano blanc : c'est plus voyant).


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2020)

--> gastronome


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Un gastronome ⟶ montagnard ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

à l'auberge de Meung, d'
--> Artagnan
se fit une montagne d'une moquerie


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2020)

La montagne de Meung
fut aplatie peut-être par
 --> Gargantua


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)

Un sacré ⟶ gourmand


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

il faillit manger des pélerins 
en salade en prenant leurs
--> Bourdons
pour des cornes d'escargots


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2020)

Les escargots aujourd'hui sont gênés par le
--> Goudron


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

ces
--> Godelureaux 
sont coquets de la coquille


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2020)

Mais laissent des traces dégueulasses
avec leurs sales godasses


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)

Si les plages étaient ⟶ goudronnées , ça  éviterait d'avoir du sable dans les godasses


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2020)

contentons-nous de les
--> Survoler


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Nous les survolons comme de grands 
⟶ rêveurs


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2020)

en train de
--> Poursuivre
l'impondérable


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mai 2020)

genre méchants
→ virus
virevoltants autour 
des mémés & pépés


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2020)

Pravda la
--> Survireuse
n'a garde des vits russes


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2020)

Vie rustique à La Pravda
imitant celle de nos rédactrices 
--> Urbaines


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2020)

narrant la
--> Naissance
d'idylles sur des bancs publics


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2020)

=> acnés


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

Cela arrive souvent à⟶ adolescence


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2020)

adolescent 
à dos laid sent 
(ad au lait) cent
--> Doléances


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2020)

Ado l'est en ce 
jour avec une bande de
--> Crados


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2020)

--> Accros
du tel est faune


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2020)

comme hypnotisés  par des cobras


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2020)

Gros bras toujours là ! 
Certains mènent les ados à la
-->Sarbacane


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2020)

_On croyait savoir tout sur l'amour_
_depuis toujours,
nos corps par coeur
et nos coeur au chaud dans le velours.
Et puis te voilà bout de femme,
comme soufflée d'une sarbacane.
Le ciel a même un autre éclat depuis toi._
F Cabrel


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)

J'ai vu un de ses spectacles sur une chaine du ⟶ câble


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2020)

en équilibre
 sur un 
câble
gare 
à la
--> Cabriole


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)

Pas de risque si tu fais de l'⟶aérobic


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2020)

... encore un truc de
--> Bricolo


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2020)

Bof, ça ou lisbroquer dans la piscine .......


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2020)

transit des bières du
--> Troquet


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2020)

plus question de troquet, il faut avoir une outre sur soi, encore pour quelque temps, pour cause de covid


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2020)

d'où le terme :
--> Outrancier
(qui tape exagérément à l'outre)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

Attention a sa ⟶ réaction


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2020)

Je t’adore à l’égal de la voûte nocturne, 
Ô vase de tristesse, ô grande taciturne,
...
_Les Fleurs du Mal_


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2020)

Et t'aime d'autant plus, belle, que tu me fuis, 
Et que tu me parais, ornement de mes nuits, 
Plus ironiquement accumuler les lieues 
Qui séparent mes bras des immensités bleues.


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2020)

La langoureuse Asie et la brûlante Afrique, 
Tout un monde lointain, absent, presque défunt, 
Vit dans tes profondeurs, forêt aromatique !
... 
_XXIII _


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

Attention à la bombe ⟶atomique ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2020)

a-t-on mis "que" qu'on n'a qu'pouèt

Nous aurons des lits pleins d'odeurs légères,
Des divans profonds comme des tombeaux,
Et d'étranges fleurs sur des étagères,
Ecloses pour nous sous des cieux plus beaux.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

Il n'y a plus de fleurs sur le ⟶  bitume


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2020)

à part la
--> Mutine
Justine


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2020)

Juste inévitable ce jeu
--> Coutumier


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2020)

qu'où t'humes y ais ?
lance l'hallebardier à la
--> Costumière
agenouillée


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2020)

Costume hier tout neuf 
aujourd'hui un tantinet
--> Merdouille


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2020)

fallait pas y laisser
--> Dégouliner
l'huile de la salade


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2020)

À son souper un glouton 
Commande que l'on apprête 
Pour lui seul un esturgeon. 
Il soupe, il crève ; on y court : 
On lui donne maints clystères. 
...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2020)

Mes amis, dit le goulu, 
M'y voilà tout résolu ; 
Et puisqu'il faut que je meure, 
Qu'on m'apporte tout à l'heure
Comme dernier gueuleton 
Le reste de mon poisson. 

(édité par le facétieux maco)


----------



## litobar71 (2 Juin 2020)

un gueuleton pour le goulu qui se respecte 
se doit d'être un tant soit peu longuet
quitte à rester engluer sur sa chaise
comme le ferait un honnête
→ gluten...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2020)

--> Longtemps
je me suis couché de bonne heure
(disait le décolleur hâtif des dîners)


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

Le soir , je reste pour faire la ⟶ plonge


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2020)

deux imbibés : moi et l'
--> Éponge


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2020)

Imbibé comme en revenant de
--> Pologne


----------



## subsole (4 Juin 2020)

_Accro aux tord-boyaux_
_A la _gnôle_, à la goutte, l’eau de vie, la vinasse
Tout ce qui coule et délasse
Tout ce qui se boit en un mot_
_Tout ce qui n’est pas eau._


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

Un coup de gnôle , et je vois trouble dans ma ⟶ lorgnette


----------



## damoiseaux-de-demain (5 Juin 2020)

Porcelet


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2020)

replet


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

On n'a pas de ⟶ pétrole mais on a des idées


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)

Bon on va opter pour cette idée !


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juin 2020)

cette Giscardette me rappelle mes premières 
→ rouspétances
de jeune conducteur fauché comme les blés !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

Elle a toujours le cul sur le ⟶ canapé


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)

Tout en grignotant ses noix de pecan


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

Introuvable dans nos  ⟶ campagnes


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)

Là ou l'on peut faire nos agapes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a plus de fleurs sur le ⟶  bitume


On joue comment c bien pour ma mémoire ?


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> On joue comment c bien pour ma mémoire ?


Regardes à la page N° 1 la règle est expliquée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Apple il n'y en a que 4 ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Apple il n'y en a que 4 ?


Oui. On appelle ça un Q4


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2020)

En partant des 5 lettres différentes
du mot *agapes* (#20 608) on ne fait pas du
--> Gaspillage


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

Ce gaspillage va me mettre sur la ⟶ paille


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juin 2020)

énoncer qu'il est *préférable* de poster dans ce jeu
sans jamais oublier de _*jouer*_ est un euphémisme de
→ lapalissade


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2020)

se taper la palissade,
c'est le risque des
--> Glissades
dans le babillage


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

*Pour faire des glissades, il faut être *⟶ agile de ses pieds


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Aigle c bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

J’ai compris ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Palier


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2020)

l'aigle agile glisse telle une paille par-dessus la palissade plein gas !
--> Pillage
en vue


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

La palissade est ouverte et l'accès à  ⟶ plage est enfin autorisée


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

J'aurais trop peur de perdre mon beau  plumage !


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2020)

laissons la nature décomposer
les plumages dans les bras du varech,
→ algues
recelant de dramatiques 
anecdotes côtières de temps révolus


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

Certaines sont comestibles mais je préfère la sauge.


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (6 Juin 2020)

Suis-je moi ou au moins suis-moi, sauvage!


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (6 Juin 2020)

Quand vos verges vivent de va-et-vient et se vivifient de vagues  !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Gamelle


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2020)

@ Nelly : *g**a**m**e**lle* ne reprend que *2* lettres différentes du dernier mot précédent valide = *v**a**gu**e**s*. Or il faut reprendre *5* lettres différentes du mot précédent dans le mot suivant. Cette difficulté rend le jeu plus piquant. Il est aussi possible d'amener le nouveau mot par une phrase de liaison au mot précédent. Tu aurais donc pu dire :

les surfeuses à la verge des vagues déferlantes risquent de se prendre des gamelles
--> Graves


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2020)

Ces histoires de gamelles
sont des racontars non
--> Avérés


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

Encore un dimanche avec des ⟶ averses


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)

trompé


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et oui encore un dimanche de☞ rêves


@*nicomarcos*
 il faut reprendre 5 lettres différentes du mot précédent dans le mot suivant , comme l'explique *macomaniac *dans son post*            #20 629          *


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)

Ah oui j'avais omis cela : pas 2 fois la même, c'est ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2020)

Je reprends au dernier message valide : *averses* (#20631) --> en soulignant la règle subsidiaire : on ne publie aucun bavardage dans ce fil sans qu'il n'y soit autorisé par un mot valide. En bref : pour prendre le chemin de 
--> Traverse
de la causette, il faut jouer.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

Qui ose traverser les grands fleuves ne craint pas les petites 
⟶ rivières

Proverbe chinois


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2020)

Dans les flaques d'eau qui bordent la rivière , j'ai souvent trouvé  comme un  parfum de chèvrefeuille


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2020)

Les boucs s'enivrent de ce parfum avec
--> Ferveur


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2020)

au point de se
--> Fourvoyer
avec quelque brebis égarée


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

C'est un abandon du ⟶ foyer conjugal


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2020)

c'est aussi une belle occasion de festoyer


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2020)

Certains en profitent même pour
--> Fayoter


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2020)

ce qui les expose à
--> Flatuler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Litiére


----------



## litobar71 (9 Juin 2020)

_*WheelNelly* ton *litière* est un joli *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres)
je reprends donc à partir de l'élégant *Flatuler*            #20 643          _

un peu de patience et bientôt sans coup férir 
tu posteras des cinq lettres sans
→ faute***
et t'amuseras de tes premiers posts,
à t'en péter la sous-ventrière !

***_ si tu fais une recherche *QQ* tu verras que tous les posteurs en ont fait et en font, et ron et ron, petit patapon... _
_attention également à ne pas reprendre le même mot posté quelques réponses auparavant. _


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)

perdue


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> perdue


@*WheelNelly *: perdue ne reprend que deux lettres différentes du dernier mot précédent " faute" .
Soit le E et le U . 
Mais pour ce jeu , il faut reprendre 5 lettres différentes .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)

Malgré votre gentille attitude j'ai des difficultés à comprendre le fonctionnement.


----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2020)

_je reprends à partie de faute_
flatulence


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Parfois  ⟶sifflante


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2020)

Dans _flatulence_ on trouve les 5 lettres 
f, a, t, u, e du mot _faute._ Ça n'a rien de
--> Terrifiant.
(ici 5 lettres différentes de _sifflante_)
Beaucoup de posteurs ont ainsi
appris à compter jusqu'à cinq !!!


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2020)

ça évite de se prendre une
--> Frite


----------



## boninmi (9 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Malgré votre gentille attitude j'ai des difficultés à comprendre le fonctionnement.





macomaniac a dit:


> ça évite de se prendre une
> --> Frite


Par exemple là tu peux répondre
--> *Friture*
parce qu'il y a bien les cinq lettres *f, r, i, t, e* en commun
mais tu ne peux pas répondre "Frit" parce qu'il n'y a que quatre lettres en commun, ni "fric" parce qu'il y en n'a que trois (mais il y a le jeu des trois lettres ailleurs).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)

je suis ahuri ébahi de votre intellect !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2020)

ce qui te pose en 
--> Thuriféraire
des amateurs de friture


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Il faut être ⟶ téméraire pour ce lancer dans ce jeu , mais qui n'ose rien .....
téméraire  reprend donc 5 lettres du mot  Thuriféraire
Le 
t-e-r-a-i


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2020)

l'hère téméraire traverse l'aire de la
--> Métairie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

mon esprit est trop fracturé, biaisé pour vous. J'abandonne ce fil


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)

C'est un dur ⟶ métier


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2020)

Mettez riz au lait à chauffer
mais tiédissez-le doucement
cela vous fera 
--> Trimer


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2020)

Je préfère encore devenir ermite


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

l'ermite n'aura qu'une 
soupe d'orties dans la
--> Marmite


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

Lorsque la marmite bout, l’⟶amitié fleurit

Proverbe Anglais


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à vous Tous, et bienvenue à Vous WhellNelly .
Sachez ô combien, j’apprécie ce jeu des 5 lettres, tant-il fait preuve d’ ⟶humanité⟵


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

C'est une question de⟶ minutes


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2020)

Faire preuve d'humanité est souvent
plus facile que d'acquérir des thunes


----------



## boninmi (12 Juin 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> Bonjour à vous Tous, et bienvenue à Vous WhellNelly .
> Sachez ô combien, j’apprécie ce jeu des 5 lettres, tant-il fait preuve d’ ⟶humanité⟵


Quel plaisir que tu sois de retour après trop de 
-> *nuitées*


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Elle travail peut être en ⟶ usine


----------



## boninmi (13 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle travail peut être en ⟶ usine


C'était plutôt une drôle de
--> *cuisine*


----------



## boninmi (13 Juin 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> Bonjour à vous Tous, et bienvenue à Vous WhellNelly .
> Sachez ô combien, j’apprécie ce jeu des 5 lettres, tant-il fait preuve d’ ⟶humanité⟵


C'est @WheelNelly le bon pseudo  (elle roule pour nous).


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Comme dans les ⟶cinémas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Je n'ose plus poster et vous faire honte avec ma cervelle de moineau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Votre mot savant : les CIMAISES en rapport à cinémas de @Jura39


----------



## boninmi (13 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Votre mot savant : les CIMAISES en rapport à cinémas de @Jura39


Ben voilà !
Sinon tu postes à chaque fois
--> *anticonstitutionnellement*
Il y a tellement de lettres que ça marche à tous les coups et que personne n'aura le courage de vérifier .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> --> *anticonstitutionnellement*


Et pourquoi pas le cartographier


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Carte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Au foot comme au rugby il faut savoir tâcler la partie adverse


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Ca laisse des ⟶traces


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Souvent caricaturés nos rugbymans français restent intelligent malgré l'air satirique qu'on leur donne


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Cela peut provoquer un ⟶ricanement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Rigole pas c'est mignon tous ces canetons qui font le tour de mon caneton ! Là mon cerveau est à maturation, il s'épuise


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Je vois des canetons sur mon ⟶canoë


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)

embarcation légère et facile : c'est mon double, je suis comme lui je m'emporte facilement, Ce qui m'embarque dans des situations rocambolesques !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2020)

ces onomatopées ont échoué le canoë. Car la lettre c n'y a pas résonné sous la
--> Canopée
amazonienne où quelque aventurier s'escrime à faire clapoter sa pagaie en canoë


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2020)

une fois perdu en forêt guyanaise,
comme l'a raconté l'évadé _Papillon_,
rien n'est aussi préoccupant que l'
→ écopage
d'un canoé tout pourri


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)

Seat IBIZA décédée en décembre 2019, cause sanglier et un beau capotage


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

La petite Seat ressemble maintenant a un ⟶cageot


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)

Toutefois grâce à l'iPhone et sa géolocalisation, les pompiers l'ont retrouvé


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

Avec l'aide des ⟶chiens


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2020)

Beaucoup de gentils chiens
aiment faire une niche
avant de rentrer dans leur niche


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

Encore un truc fabriqué en ⟶Chine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)

Néanmoins ce n'est pas là-bas que l'on peux se faire une échine de porc au barbeuc !


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly  mon post _Vingt-mille-six-cent-quarante-cinq,_
concocté pendant une sieste sur le flanc babord de ma
→ péniche
s'est révélé encore une fois prophétique,
à l'instar de mes milliards d'autres.. ...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2020)

sa paix niche à bord 
des copains d'abord 
sans Chipies du port


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

Pas de ⟶ piscine sur la péniche ?


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2020)

Les plus sensibles au chlore peuvent envisager le pince-nez


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juin 2020)

vous m'avez cru autant intelligente qu'un chimpanzé


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

Nous ne sommes pas des ⟶machines


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juin 2020)

Etes-vous autant chauvin que mes amis américains ?


----------



## litobar71 (16 Juin 2020)

ce jeu multi-millénaire, 
aux bizutages à foison,
rassemble petits & grands,
la "primordiale" étant de jouer à chaque post,
un léger dépot de piment du
→ Sichuan
fait en général "l'affaire".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juin 2020)

Lorsque la lithiase *vésiculaire* est responsable de douleurs, il y a une indication à programmer une cholécystectomie sous coelioscopie (ablation de la vésicule biliaire)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2020)

vais y qu'eus l'air ! lâche le 
--> Siffleur
de bières


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

le siffleur fume une cigarette sans ⟶ filtre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

Quel est la différence entre un courant alternatif et un continu ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2020)

--> Alter
n'a tif et con 'tit n'eut


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

Dis-donc tu relates la même définition que moi, pourtant c'est vous les meilleurs, les tronches...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2020)

L'homophonie stricte (et pas l'approximation du calembour) : c'est-à-dire l'identité pour l'oreille (acoustique) fait partie des procédés humoristiques en usage dans quelques fils ici. Par ailleurs, ton *relates* est bon sauf que tu conjugues à la deuxième personne, et qu'il soit préférable disons de n'employer que l'infinitif (*relater*) ou les participes présent (*relatant*) ou passé (*relaté*). Pour te montrer (en en forçant l'emploi répétitif) le ressort de l'homophonie par un autre exemple, j'enchaîne par :

Didon, t'eurent
--> Lattes
(la Didon de l'Énéide s'étant fait brûler sur un bûcher par dépit amoureux du départ d'Énée)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

il me sera préférable d'employer des noms tel que le vaccin contre le tétanos, plutôt qu'un verbe. Mais là aussi ce nom est particulier. Il est propre, si je puis dire !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2020)

@WheelNelly  : tétanos ne reprend que quatre lettres différentes du dernier mot précédent "  Lattes" .
Soit le *T* le *E* le *A* le *S*.
Mais pour ce jeu , il faut reprendre 5 lettres différentes .
Je reprend donc le mot a partir du mot "Lattes" 

Avec des lattes de bois, je fabrique des ⟶étals


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

@Jura39 : dans lattes il y a 2 T, ne faut-il pas la reprendre 2 fois ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Jura39 : dans lattes il y a 2 T, ne faut-il pas la reprendre 2 fois ?


Non ,  il faut reprendre 5 lettres différentes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

Pour effectuer une vingtaine de pas, mon poignée gauche doit-être muni d'attelles


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2020)

a-t-elle
à telle
hâte aile
--> Sauterelle ?


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2020)

Sotte heure élitique
tous sur leur réseau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Appellez moi roseau, je plis mais je ne me rompt jamais


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Et ta 
⟶ soeur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Evolution des moeurs depuis l'arrivée de la frangine


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Mes amis, mes ⟶ amours, mes emmerdes


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2020)

c'est un roseau penchant pour les
--> Maroufles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Encore faut-il prendre une assez grande inspiration, sinon un tel ou un tel finira essoufflé de dire tant de blasphèmes sur autrui


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2020)

Perconne n'hésite entre
un soufflé au fromage et un
soufflet en pleibe poire


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Quand un poing monstrueux, de l'ombre où l'horreur flotte 
Sort, tenant aux cheveux la tête de Charlotte 
Pâle du coup de hache et rouge du soufflet, 
C'est la ⟶ foule ; et ceci me heurte et me déplaît ; 
C'est l'élément aveugle et confus ; c'est le nombre ; 
C'est la sombre faiblesse et c'est la force sombre.

Victor Hugo Hugo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Mes photos prisent grâce à mon nez avec iPhone sont toutes FLOUES


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Saoûle est mon état du jeudi au... jeudi suivant xd


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Je vous ⟶ salue, Marie pleine de grâce ;
Le Seigneur est avec vous.
Vous êtes bénie entre toutes les femmes
Et Jésus, le fruit de vos entrailles, est béni.
Sainte Marie, Mère de Dieu,
Priez pour nous pauvres pécheurs,
Maintenant et à l’heure de notre mort.

Amen


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2020)

prière invalide car verbe conjugué à la première personne. 
Je reprends à partir de Saoule pour la déclarer
--> Absoute


----------



## subsole (19 Juin 2020)

_Si tu ne digères pas la __soutane__, évite de manger le missionnaire._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Ecoutez la sonate au clair de Lune de Beethoven, le classique m'apaise


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

C'est bon pour la ⟶ santé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

le sénat est menacé de disparition s'il n'est pas capable de réaffirmer son efficacité.


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2020)

Espérons que par précaution 
les sénateurs seront auparavant
--> Anesthésiés


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2020)

l'anesse t'aise,
--> Hiérarchiste
avec son pas de sénateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Restons calme et courtois, buvez de la tisane


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

La tisane , les ⟶ainés adorent cela


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2020)

disons qu'il faut aimer l'odeur de
--> Punaise


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Je préfère l'odeur du 
⟶ Sapin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Jésus rompit les pains et les donna aux disciples, qui les distribuèrent à la foule. évangile selon Matthieu


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Pas de pains pour un adepte du  
⟶ pranisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

De 7 à 77ans, l'amour ne jette-t-il pas son *prisme* entre le monde et les yeux d'une jeune fille ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Je demande une 
⟶ Prime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

tu/vous as/avez tort, celle-ci pourrais t'aider à financer ton permis


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Pas besoin , je connais un très bon 
⟶ Imprimeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Aujourd'hui ne faudrait-il pas privilégier nos achats chez le primeur ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Nous serions pas les 
⟶ Premiers


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

J'insiste les produits frais vont périmer


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Je fais une 
⟶ prière


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Heu ! il n'y a que 4 lettres P R I E ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Heu ! il n'y a que 4 lettres P R I E ?


Désolé de cette erreur j'ai perdu mon 
⟶ Empire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

A défaut de grives, on mange du merle mais un épervier se mange ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2020)

si la pêche est bonne, pourquoi s'en
--> Priver ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

il ne me reste plus qu'à prier pour ne pas finir encore déchiré ce soir


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> épervier


4 lettres pour épervier a la suite du mot Empire 
E - P - R - I
Il faut reprendre depuis Empire


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2020)

privé d'empire sur moi-même, je tombe dans l'
--> Intempérance


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2020)

Un temps père en ce monde 
il deviendra grand'père dans l'
--> Éternité


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Pomme de reinette et pomme d'api...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Tartine


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2020)

Une bonne tartine de pomme de terre 
et une à la confiture de chou-fleur
pour s'entraîner à la vie véganeuse.
Le dimanche, confiture d'épinard
avec un grand verre de pinard.
Le tout bio !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2020)

au lever je bois mon jus de carotte sans
--> Traîner
en louant son : "tuilé gorge de pigeon"


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

le matin , j'entend siffler le 
⟶ train


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juin 2020)

Naître dans les choux


----------



## boninmi (22 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Naître dans les choux


C'est *naturel*.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

Ultra tendance


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2020)

--> Littérature...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

Qui à déjà pêché de la Truite à la cuillère ?


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2020)

j'ai essayé mais à chaque fois elle prenait la fuite


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

C'est de la 
⟶ foutaise


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juin 2020)

_le *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres) *subsolesque* à l'heure de l'apéro, 
suivi par une non-vérification *Jurassienne*,
m'incite à reprendre à partir de la poiscaille du Schubert           #20 764          en citant l'ami Jules..._


Les porcelets ne se trompent jamais sous le ventre de la
→ truie,
et chacun reconnaît, dès le premier soir, la mamelle qui est à lui.
.
.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

Appelle-moi l'intrue, une blonde, qui plus a, des yeux bleus (la cervelle pleine d'eau). 
Vie rythmé au gré de la musique !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2020)

vivent les intruses et les
--> Trublionnes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

Mais tu sais les lionnes 
Sont vraiment des reines 
Leur amour elles le donnent 
Et plus jamais ne le reprennent…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)

C'est ⟶ selon le male


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

Tous mes noëls étaient merveilleux, jusqu'à ce que tu nous quitte...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2020)

I am a poor lonesome cowgirl
They call me Little Orphan Annie
(chanté par Chihuahua Pearl dans l'album éponyme)


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> I am a poor lonesome cowgirl
> They call me Little Orphan Annie
> (chanté par Chihuahua Pearl dans l'album éponyme)


Ah ben ! On a droit à l'anglais maintenant  
... alors que j'étais en train de *somnoler *


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juin 2020)

le "prof" somnole et pendant ce temps-là
les gamins se tripotent les
→ hormones


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2020)

Le prof, avant le passage du Père Noël,
s'était bien fatigué pour ramoner la cheminée


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2020)

Lâche minet ! crie la
--> Matrone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

Ils vont me détrôner 
avec leur intelligence


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Comme dit le 
⟶ Troène


----------



## subsole (26 Juin 2020)

C'est belle plante, qui pousse tes bien si on lui met quelques étrons au pied.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

connaissez-vous un ténor, au barreau de Marseille ?


----------



## subsole (26 Juin 2020)

à Marseille non, mais aux alentours oui, il joue dans la fanfare ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

Jouer de la fanfare quand tu es en fauteuil roulant, ça relève de l'impossible


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Sauf si tu joue du 
⟶ Tambour


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

Raimbow


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Ombrage


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2020)

Bomber


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Bromure


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2020)

voir cette
--> Morue
remplace le bromure


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2020)

Brr ! Au mur la pierre est froide
et atténue les bonnes moeurs


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2020)

beau ne meurt si bonne y mis ! jubile le 
--> Raccommodeur
de mûres en pierres sèches


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Le ⟶ randonneur aime voir les pierres sèches


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2020)

Les pièces chères sont pour qui sait radoter


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2020)

ces rats d'hôtel se font
--> Dorloter
gratis


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

C'est assez 
⟶ Drôle


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juin 2020)

le Tyrolien va en
→ yolder
tout son _soûl_ !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2020)

sans
--> Dégringoler
de sa tyrolienne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

Les derniers seront les premiers


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2020)

Compère le renard se mit un jour en frais,
Et retint à dîner commère la cigogne
...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2020)

Il devrait faire un apéritif 
⟶ Dinatoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

Suis-je dans mon droit de mettre Diane, le prénom ?


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Suis-je dans mon droit de mettre Diane, le prénom ?


Oui, dans un nouveau sujet qu'il faudra lancer : Le jeu des 4 lettres.


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, dans un nouveau sujet qu'il faudra lancer : Le jeu des 4 lettres.


Il y a bien les 5 lettres dans *Diane* , et un prénom est tout à fait acceptable.
Et le vert est réserve aux modos ... Tu es candidat ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2020)

C'est en effet 
⟶ Indéniable


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2020)

Indéniable, oui.
Le post #20 800 ne s'était pas affiché chez loustic.
Excuse. C'est un mauvais coup du 
--> Diable


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2020)

ne jouez pas au
--> Billard
avec le Diable
sans avoir une longue queue


----------



## litobar71 (30 Juin 2020)

Messire des Granges arrive à la rescousse et, de sa vieille 
→ colichemarde, 
croit pourfendre le prisonnier. Mais le coup porte à faux et c’est seulement la queue qu’il coupe.
Voilà donc Ysengrin délivré.
...
Une fois sauvé, le pauvre Ysengrin gémit sur son infortune et maudit Renard.
– Hélas ! que pensera de moi Giremonde ma digne épouse ?... Et quelle figure ferais-je désormais à la Cour ? Ah ! Renard, si jamais l’occasion se trouve de te faire expier tes méfaits !...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2020)

d'une
--> Mélampyre
queue de renard il se fera 
une queue de loup postiche


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2020)

Quoiqu'il en dise en grinchant
le loup dévore le blé de vache
mêlant pirouette et création du 
roman du renard permanent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

c'est la saison du jambon de Parme et du melon 
ou
il me faut une rampe d'accès pmr (je crois que Parme est un nom propre)


----------



## litobar71 (30 Juin 2020)

_je dirais que..._
_le mot reprenant les 5 lettres doit être bien visible (surtout pour les lecteurs en smartphone)
à chaque post il faut jouer
ne pas donner deux (2) réponses
la règle a évolué & évolue, ne la fermons pas
poster en fonction de l'idée précédente si elle existe... 
la triche (petite et/ou grosse) est respectée & bienvenue si elle __s'insère__..._

ce jeu multimillénaire  reste un hachis
→ parmentier
savoureux à déguster au fil du temps..  ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Ta phrase écrite en marron est assez pimenté malgré une taille petite de la police (j'ai pu la deviner, comme j'étais, aussi, sur mon smartphone, à cet instant).

Là je reprends mon keyboard, je laisse où à présent j'écrirais toute la phrase, en gros caractère, et souligne le mot en question, est-ce un bon compromis ?


----------



## litobar71 (30 Juin 2020)

je n'utilise plus mon 5s pour jouer/poster donc...je ne sais plus/pas.. ..
je pense que saisir le mot sur une seule ligne précédé par 2 tirets --  + le signe supérieur >  --> est bien pour la compréhension du lecteur
le souligné n'apporte pas grand chose 
en espérant que mon propos ne demeure pas
--> inepte
depuis plusieurs années les trucs du forum MacGé ont changé suivant les supports et les OS....
d'autres avis & réponses seront bien évidemment les bienvenus, peuchère !

édit n°1: je viens de faire un test avec mon 5s iOS 12 et effectivement on ne voit pas grand chose en taille 12 (le zoom est ton ami), ce qui n'était pas le cas les ans auparavant...puisque toutes les tailles avaient la même taille, jarnicoton !

édit n°2: je viens de regarder avec mon iPhone 4 iOS 7 et ce que j'ai écrit plus haut s'adapte bien mieux !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

peinture


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Trinquons les amis il est l'heure d'une bonne pinte pour vous, et moi du rhum


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

L'heure de l'apéro approche et tu ⟶pointe ton nez


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2020)

aïe ! une conjugaison tombée dans 
la pinte a éclaboussé jusqu'à la
--> plinthe


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2020)

Une conjugaison inexacte se pointe 
comme si elle tombait d'un aérolithe


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

n'aère au lit tes
--> Parties
morigène Mimi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)

Dictée de Pivot
N'oubliez pas les traits d'union sinon fautes d'un demi-point, à ne pas confondre avec un moins


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)

Traitements


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)

A la Mitrailleuse


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

mythe 
--> Railleuse
elle ne croit plus au Père Noël


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Voilà qu'il descend par la cheminée, j'y vais jeter un coup d'oeil, en éclaireuse


----------



## subsole (2 Juillet 2020)

Perso je vais l'attendre sur le seuil, mais ça risque de faire long ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Avec ta torche luisante ? tu va te faire attraper !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

ne pas oublier de garder une
--> Distance
de sécurité. Car le Père Noël, abonné 
au rouge, a une haleine à foudroyer les mites


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

T'inquiète !
Il ne risque rien c'est un saint ! t'a peur qu'il attrape et ne revienne pas l'année prochaine ?


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2020)

_un saint ? un saint ?
et pourtant, je ne suis pas convaincu du fait qu'il ne boive que de la_

→ tisane


----------



## subsole (2 Juillet 2020)

_L'égalité des femmes n'existe pas. Elles sont des lapins à qui on aurait mis des patins à roulettes. Les __patins roulent mais elles restent toujours des lapins._
_SG_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Femmes au tapin, homme au turbin


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2020)

Le tapin c'est pour les --> pintades ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Elles n'ont même pas de dents, vaux mieux pour les bip... !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

si les poules avaient des dents,
ça refroidirait les ardents


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

Les poules sur un mur, 
Qui picotent du pain dur, 
Picoti, picota lèvent leurs queue et,
Puis s'en vont danser.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)

L'été c'est ⟶sandales


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

sandales mais avec
--> Dalles
en pente


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

Que veut dire ce dédale de mots


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Que veut dire ce dédale de mots


dédale = 4 lettres
*d-e-a-l*

Nous reprenons depuis " dalles "

Avec les 101 ⟶Dalmatiens


----------



## litobar71 (3 Juillet 2020)

sacrée 
⟶ salade
que ces _entrecroisillons_ de posts !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2020)

n'y soyez pas
--> Ladres
en sel


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2020)

Sales à demi les feuilles de roquette
sont déconseillées aux ladres malades


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2020)

Ou sont les ⟶ dames sur ce forum ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2020)

attirons-les avec des airs de
--> Mandolines


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2020)

Attention : discrimination interdite.
Les dames afonckaveul. 
Comme autrefois, elles vont tout dominer


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2020)

en vain courtisées par une bande de gros minets
--> Gominés


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2020)

Mais pas par les --> moines


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juillet 2020)

désolé les p'tits gars, mais vu l'heure je vous coupe la chique,
et en contrepartie je paye ma tournée d'_arrache-gueule:_ de la vodka
⟶ Smirnoff
à l'envi à tous les participants.. ..


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2020)

De belles grosses foires en perspective !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

C'est --> corrosif la vodka ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

Quel coiffure m'irait le mieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

Aucun , achète un chapeau en --> Fourrure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

Et voilà, on est dehors à 11h pm sans couvrir son cou, je suis enrouer


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Et voilà, on est dehors à 11h pm sans couvrir son cou, je suis enrouer


Enrouer ne comporte que 4 lettres en partant du mot fourrure  
*E-R-O-U*


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2020)

elle l'a tenté en rouée, la
--> Forumeuse


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

Elle voulait nous --> enfumer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

non, j'ai tout fumer les Kraven A et pas bu tout le rhum coca. Je fais que des bêtises, des bêtises


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2020)

enfumeuse blonde 
fumeuse de blondes :
quelle parfumerie !


----------



## boninmi (5 Juillet 2020)

--> armurerie


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (5 Juillet 2020)

Tant de vies à venir et de vies disparues...

Il m’aimait, moi aussi.
Il est parti trop tot, je me sens vide et seul.
J’ai vraiment mal au coeur que je regrette tout !
Tous les moments sans lui que je passais ailleurs !
Sa désinvolture ! Celle que j'aimais tant...
Maintenant c’est fini.
J’avais même oublié le rouage des larmes
Et l’inutilité d’être seul et meurtri


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

ça sent la poudre ! dit l'
--> Amateur
du : je fais feu !


----------



## subsole (6 Juillet 2020)

vite mon armure


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2020)

C'est le moment de se planquer derrière la
--> Muraille


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

hère là mû, raille la
--> Mitraille


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juillet 2020)

être tirailler, ou indécis c'est la vie


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

Ne tirez pas , laisser passer le 
--> laitier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juillet 2020)

Après avoir arrondi les angles, voilà qu'il faut les aplatir


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

et refaire le 
--> platre


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2020)

Espèce d'emplâtre à la graisse de hérisson !
Difficile de plaire à tout le monde


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

à moins de pratiquer la
--> Palinodie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

C’est une ignominie veuillez m'excuser c'est faux je n'arrive pas à delete


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

Omniprésente


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

Alpine, j'ai voulu faire depuis mon téléphone j'ai fait n'importe quoi sup' tout ça S'il vous plaît gentil modo


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

@ *Nelly* : tu as 1 heure pour éditer un message
--> Répréhensible


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

téléphone je m'y suis mal prise il n'y avait que éditer, je pensai y arriver. Dans ma tête, il me manquais une lettre. J'AI voulu aller sur le clavier mais du temps de m'installer, put the break, mon idée s'était évaporée !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2020)

Tripes


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

prise de tripes de la part des
--> Pitres


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2020)

Les pitres sont à la mode à Caen
où ils sont devenus pâtissiers


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

pâti sied aux
--> Masochistes


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2020)

Le pâtissier est tout le contraire d'un bosseur cacochyme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

quelqu'un sait faire la maôche (de l'occitan _maucha)_
C'est un estomac de porc farci est d'abord cuit au bouillon, ou à la vapeur, puis éventuellement rôti au four. Il y a du chou, des pommes de terre, de la chair à saucisse, des carottes, des pruneaux
Ce plat hivernal est très apprécié pour sa consistance. Les restes se réchauffent facilement. On coupe une tranche de la taille voulue que l'on réchauffe à la poêle comme on cuirait un steak.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

quel est le pire ? se faire une maôche ou se faire une
--> Moche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

Ils sont laids tout c'est chômeurs, il y aurait pas de la discrimination ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)

Etre chômeur c'est une --> course a l'emploi


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2020)

sans personne pour vous porter
--> Secours


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

il manque d'empathie, de coeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Juillet 2020)

Rectification
Habitants de la même terre, ⟼courageux⟻ compagnons de la même route, nous devons tous nous entraider.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

Sans une bonne entraide, sans empathie, la vie peut faire, elle fait des ravages


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2020)

ces ravages (Q4) méritent un 
--> Ravaudage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

Dans le Gravier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

Sorry Again


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2020)

Faut éviter de se planter dans un
--> Virage


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2020)

sur un troupeau de
--> Girafes


----------



## litobar71 (9 Juillet 2020)

troupeaux d'animaux sauvages 
⟶ agressifs ?
je te mettrais tout ça dans les abattoirs ou bien dans les zoos & basta !


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2020)

Dans les zoos les girafes et les autres bestioles
entendent le friselis des enfants qui jouent


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2020)

tandis que je taquine les
--> Frisettes
sur la nuque de Lison


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juillet 2020)

A 30ans, la cadette a eu la chance d'acheter deux voitures neuves, j'en suis frustrée


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juillet 2020)

il faut se consoler avec de la
⟶ sûreté :
un tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2020)

... et j'ai, dans ce salon illustre, 
Même un peu cassé tout ; le mot propre, ce rustre, 
N'était que caporal: je l'ai fait colonel; 
...
_V. H. Les Contemplations_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

Est-ce que le cidre doux fait parti des vins suret ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2020)

Au rustre j'ai marié, en rime aillée, la fruste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

Savez-vous ce qu'est une fistule ?
Canal qui se forme dans l'organisme pour donner passage à un liquide physiologique ou pathologique.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2020)

avec une fibule on arrivera bien à la
--> Rafistoler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

Lola a du flair, elle squatte le barbeuc !


----------



## litobar71 (11 Juillet 2020)

je la connais bien la _chair_ Lola,
nous papotons assez souvent en
⟶ frioulan,
comme nos parents par le passé


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2020)

de la chair de Carne, un
--> litobar ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

Direction le 
--> tribunal


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2020)

pour examen des
--> Attributs


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2020)

Il faut que le peuple soit abruti pour être gouvernable. 
_Lamennais 1838_


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juillet 2020)

Qui se prend une biture 
En sortie de bac, 
Fait mauvaise figure, 
En entrée de fac.

_Serge Zeller _


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2020)

Pas facile l'écriture
Tête dans le sac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

il va falloir se triturer l'esprit ! 
Dur, dur lorsque la tête est en vacance mais que le corps est au boulot !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2020)

Il faut aller a la pêche a la 
--> truite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

la laie, un cochon ou une truie peu importe le nom qu'on lui donne : tout est bon (à manger)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2020)

ce qui donne un
--> Truisme


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2020)

Metis


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2020)

un étui en simili *Q4* est bon pour le
--> Touriste


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2020)

Pas plus de Q4 que de similimili
Pour la bouteille de blanc exigeons une
--> Ristourne


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2020)

*Jura* avait d'abord posté "*Étui*" et en a subséquemment fait un "*Métis*". 
Qu'il fasse acte de
--> Contrition !


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juillet 2020)

je me disais aussi...
je n'arrivais pas à
⟶ détricoter
les réponses            #20 916           &            #20 917          
de plus il n'y a pas "Dernière édition" marquée en bas à droite comme lors d'une rectification***...il y a du louche, palsambleu ! 

***_ il doit y avoir un 'timing' pour l'apparition de "Dernière édition" mais de combien de secondes/minutes ?  mystère et boule de gomme !_


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2020)

Le doute est l'école de la vérité. 
Le savant doute parce qu'il ne voit pas tout ; 
l'ignorant ne doute de rien parce qu'il croit tout connaître.

_Stanislas Leczinski 1764_


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juillet 2020)

ah! un aristo à la langue bien pendue ! 
j'ai cotoyé de jeunes
⟶ aristocrates
dans mon collège de Frères Dominicains,
un fils de baron me prêta sa Fiat 500 pour étrenner mon papier rose un mercredi après-midi,
nous étions pensionnaires,
un Marquis pris place également bien engoncé & confiné à l'arrière, et je fis un aller-retour Arcachon-parc ornithologique du Teich,
une soixantaine de bornes, c'était la première fois depuis huit ans que je conduisais en étant en règle !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

Connaît toi toi même dixit Socrate


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2020)

Il faut suivre sa 
--> Trace


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

Il faut que je sois Tracté


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2020)

et avec deux nattes en guise de rênes,
--> Capillotractée
(car Socrate était un preneur de tête)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Juillet 2020)

Le ⟶dialogue⟵ socratique n’est pas seulement ce dont on parle, mais aussi celui qui parle.
_"N’oublie jamais que tout est éphémère, alors tu ne seras jamais trop joyeux dans le bonheur, ni trop triste dans le chagrin."_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

Malgré que notre passage sur Terre soit, lui aussi éphémère. 
Mon idéal serait de dialoguer comme je le voudrais. 
Mes réponses présentes, uniquement que dans ma tête, restent pertinentes, enfin je pense.


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juillet 2020)

l'_*idéal Mâconnais*_ est une pâtisserie roborative
mais je mets ici en garde lecteurs & lectrices
il est possible qu'en fin de repas les panses s'en trouvent bien
⟶ alourdies,
alors prudence !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

J’en suis bouche bée et même j’en deviens SOURD


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

J’en suis bouche bée et même j’en deviens SOURD


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Juillet 2020)

Honneur à la ⟶gourmandise⟵


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

Une foie bien repu il me faut une Gourde à disposition


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2020)

La gourmandise semble acceptable pour une gourgandine


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juillet 2020)

à son âge sieur loustic
me paraît plus
⟶ dégourdi
qu'engourdi quand les filles pullulent dans le jeu des 5 (cinq) lettres !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

Les filles polluent ?Discours 
de mecs


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2020)

même dégourdies, la prudence
se recommande avec les
--> Porcelaines


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2020)

Porc, ce laid nounours
dort dans la soue avec d'autres
--> Porcs


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2020)

ces porcs ne manquent pas de
--> Corps


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)

Il y a la laie, le cochon et leurs porcelets


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2020)

ces porcelets cherchent des
--> Ports
seulets


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juillet 2020)

qu'ils fassent escale à
⟶ Saint-Tropez,
leurs ribs seront grillés au barbecue
en signe amical de bienvenue !


----------



## iV@l (15 Juillet 2020)

Impossible... Ils sont
--> Végétariens


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)

Négatif


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)

Le terme "gens du voyage" regroupe une multiplicité de populations, qu'elles soient d'origine rom (Manouche, Gitan, Tsigane)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)

Je téléphone à l' -->antigang


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)

est-ce que le Tiguan ça marche !


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juillet 2020)

tout n'est pas permis dans ce jeu
mais le joueur ou joueuse peut tout se permettre
si la triche est bien amenée, rigolote...etc.
que les 5 lettres de son mot sont reprises au post suivant
que le joueur n'a pas peur de se faire 
⟶ enguirlander,
alors *oui* les mots du* monde entier* sont acceptés de bon gré, capédédiou !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)

C'est 
--> dingue


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2020)

gare au
--> Valdingue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Juillet 2020)

Toute inspiration ⟶individuelle⟵ vaut son pesant d’or.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2020)

indivis dû, elle ne veut d'amant que
--> Distingué


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

L'Amant se doit d'être un peu dingue aussi. 
Là, où il y a de la gène, il n'y a pas de plaisir !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2020)

ce gars dingue n'en finit pas de virer au
--> Guindeau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

J'espère que même à l'horizontale, il va réussir à me faire grimper au
rideau


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2020)

Que ne ferait-on pas pour obtenir le laurier !


----------



## litobar71 (16 Juillet 2020)

cet homme simple & viril rendit
⟶ radieux
le visage de sa bien-aimée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Cet homme, sans doute, à suivi à la lettre,
les idéaux 
orgasmiques attendu par son épouse !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2020)

c'est qu'il a un cachier de charges à respecter, ce galant 
--> Désireux 
de plaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Les femmes doivent se préoccuper de leur peau, grâce a des crèmes, qui atténueront, les quelques
ridules 
sur le front. Causés sans aucun doute par le machisme de ces gars viriles


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est
> --> dingue





WheelNelly a dit:


> L'Amant se doit d'être un peu dingue aussi.
> Là, où il y a de la gène, il n'y a pas de plaisir !


Un petit doublon !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Distingué


on reprend à partir de distingué ?
En toute 
dignité ??


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2020)

Cela évite de geindre inutilement


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2020)

après de ces
--> Gredins


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2020)

Leurs actes sont difficiles à digérer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je dirige les OPEX de Papa


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je dirige les OPEX de Papa


Mot invalide car verbe conjugué à la première personne
Je reprend depuis " Digérer " 
Il faut etre plus 
--> Rigide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Diriger on ne sait que me 
diriger


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2020)

celle-là est dure à 
--> Digérer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Sans vouloir vous manquer de respect digérer a déjà été énoncé par @loustic


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2020)

cette diligente m'oblige à re
--> Rédiger


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2020)

Cas rosse que cette diligence
bloquée sur le chemin qu'on tarde à
--> Déneiger


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2020)

des nains, j'ai assez pour mon cas 
rosser, de manquer y'a pas de 
--> Danger


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

tout est bien
ranger
du plus petit au plus grand ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Il y a assez de place pour 
--> garer le vélo


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2020)

... et un Q4 pour *Jura* !
Pour ranger, direction la
--> Grange


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Gagner


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Surtout ne pas prendre sa voiture
enrager


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Oui les -->  gnares iront a pieds


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2020)

Et voici du latin : gnare 
Gnard serait un Q4 encore !
Jura est fatigué !
Le gnard devrait faire du
--> Rangement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Argumenter
il faudrai ranger les personnes, dans les cellules de dégrisement, suivant la boisson ?


----------



## litobar71 (17 Juillet 2020)

le Jura du Haut 39 serait capable d'écrire
Aston Martin_e_ en lieu et place d'Aston
⟶ Martin 
pour rentrer dans les clous...
mais sieur loustic n'accepte que certaines trichettes.. ..adéquates, idem mézigue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Juillet 2020)

Euh...  
Pardonnez-moi, mais le post #20 983 ne manquerait-il pas d'un peu ordre et d'⟶harmonie⟵?


----------



## litobar71 (17 Juillet 2020)

c'était un spam demandant de l'argent, je l'ai signalé avec le bouton qui va bien et le modo a agi. 

oh là là !
Unepause est toute mimi dans sa
⟶ minirobe
estivale. 
j'en ai avalé mon chapeau !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Elle laisse apparaitre le 
--> Nombril


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Qui a vu son
Lombric


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2020)

quel
--> Cambriolage 
d'image...


----------



## boninmi (17 Juillet 2020)

... ou plutôt
--> *Carambolage*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Juillet 2020)

Et quelle ⟶galerie⟵ d'images, pleine de contrastes frappants pour qui sait voir et entendre...!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2020)

--> Régal
d'esthètes un tantinet décadents


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2020)

Des cas dans ce forum ça ne manque pas.
Une véritable galère !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2020)

T'hâbles, gars ! Les rameurs
 à la pelle trouvent ça
--> Agréable


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juillet 2020)

r_â_mer de Benidorm à Ibiza
pour cotoyer les pépées
⟶ Baléares !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2020)

pour rester dans la 
course, il faut être
--> Râblés


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juillet 2020)

mais que de récompenses coquines & olé olé
en perspective dans les criques
⟶ sableuses.. ..


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

Des critiques 
--> Saluées


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

A ma maison, du quand j'étais enfant, notre jardin abritait un
saule
gigantesque et magnifique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Juillet 2020)

Arfff!! Sur mon front, je sens plus de bosses que de ⟶lauriers⟵


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

Il me faudra la 
reliure
du forum, elle ne s'imprime pas tant mon crâne d'oeuf


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2020)

Laure riait,
--> Glorieuse,
en ors de reliure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

C'est bien
rigolo tout ça,
merci pour votre indulgence, l'écervelé, plutôt étourdi qui joue dans la cour des grands !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)

Tu es une 
--> originale


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2020)

parmi des faiseurs d'
--> Épigrammes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Après le vaccin contre la
grippe
il le ponde quand contre le Covid ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Juillet 2020)

je remarque WheelNelly 
que tu as posté ton            #21 021         
à la manière de sieur loustic
ceci afin d'éviter de te faire
⟶ piéger
par le féroce toasteur.. ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

cette astuce m'a permise de 
grappiller 
un peu de temps, vu ma lenteur à taper sur un clavier.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2020)

pas de
--> Grillée,
pas de cuite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Juillet 2020)

Il y a un _je ne sais quoi_ de ⟶fragile⟵ et de touchant…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Liberté, Egalité, 
Fraternité 
Cette devise française, en 2020, sonne encore faux


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2020)

Frater nie termites :
dans l'arche, c'est
--> Terminé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Ne plus rien sentir
Inconscient, 
minérale
Plus le moindre désir
Plus de peur ni de mal


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)

Marine


----------



## litobar71 (19 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> vu ma lenteur à taper sur un clavier.


tsss...tsss...tsss..., pas d'accord à propos de ta soi-disant lenteur

j'ai constaté dans une fable de J. de La Fontaine, 
que lors d'une course
entre lui: _un commun Lepus peguensis Birman_
et elle:_ une racée É__toilée de_
⟶ _Birmanie,_
(non _marine_ mais terrestre),
elle arrivait bonne première à la fin d'une cavalcade effrénée d'anthologie !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)

Pour finir première à la 
-->  Mairie


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2020)

Pour rentrer chez elle, la terrestre
fut contrainte de traverser un
--> Ria


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2020)

cette Marie en fut fort
--> Marrie

Je m'avise que *loustic* s'est noyé le fil des *5* lettres en le prenant pour un ru de *3* mètres


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juillet 2020)

au sortir du bar de la *marine*
autrefois bar de l'île de la tortue *birmane*
il ne but pas que de l'eau *minérale*
étant *grippé* il se fit *piégé *
en *grapillant *deci delà moult grogs au rhum 
ceux-ci rendirent son cigare *fragile*
bien* marri* par son drôle d'état 
il en *ria* tout de même
puis reprenant ses esprits
il se dirigea vers la *mairie*
la démarche sûre et
⟶ impériale,
en vrai loustic, tron de l'air !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

juché sur l'impériale, le futur
--> Marié
a grand air


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2020)

Après la buvette au chouchen
impossible de traverser le ria
sans être au rafiot bien
--> arrimé


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

port de 
--> Marinière
conseillé (pour avoir l'allure en 
chaloupant d'un vieux loup de mer)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

le dealer s'en met plein les poches, alors que ses acolytes, eux, s'en mettent plein les
narines


@litobar71 
 je ne tape qu'avec un doigt, mon tronc cérébral et corps calleux furent touché, j'ai des troubles importants dans la coordination de motricité membres sup' et inf' (comme une impossibilité à contrôler la portée de ses différents mouvements, une totale incohérence dans les mouvements involontaires).
Normalement, le cervelet avertit des mouvements que vous êtes en train d’effectuer, c’est lui qui envoie les ordres nécessaires afin que le résultat soit conforme à votre volonté.
_Pour vous donner un exemple : si vous souhaitez faire bouger votre pied pour shooter dans un ballon, la force d’inertie aura tendance à vous le faire envoyer bien trop loin et c’est alors le cervelet qui va lui apporter une correction juste, le mouvement approprié._


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

c'est comme pour les
--> Vespasiennes
l'urine des uns fait l'or des autres - l'odeur en moins (_non olet !_)


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juillet 2020)

je _souris_ des synonymes
camilliennes & luciennes 
⟶ Gaspésiennes !





WheelNelly a dit:


> je ne tape qu'avec un doigt


continue à t'exercer, à poster, à te changer les idées, tout est bon dans le Macgé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Quoi de mieux qu'une part de
pissaladière
(spécialité niçoise) pour accompagner votre 
petit Ricard dans un verre à ballon. 

D'ailleurs pourquoi dit-on petit le 51 !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

Si l'on veut jouer dans la cour des grands avec des ballons 
plus grands que des balles de ping-pong, rien ne vaut les
--> Impitoyables


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juillet 2020)

mes salières &
⟶ poivrières
(électriques) Peugeot trônent souvent pas très éloignées de ceux-là !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Sacrées 
soirées
en perceptive !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Osier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Le 
rosier
donne une fleur qu'on offre pour exprimer ses sentiments "amoureux". 
Elle y est semblable. Attention à ne pas jouer avec, tant les sentiments qu'une rose, on s'y pique !


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2020)

Rosie


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juillet 2020)

par cette chaude journée estivale
je sers à toutes les lectrices, à tous les lecteurs,
dans un verre _impitoyable_ (Peugeot),
une boisson bien rafraîchissante
à base de baies centrifugées de
⟶ jamerosier,
à la bonne vôtre !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Ma collection Peugeot est dans une 
--> Armoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Qui prendra du
maroilles
au petit-déjeuner ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Avec des 
--> morilles ?


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juillet 2020)

je fais fi du maroilles, fi des morilles.. ..
je contemple dans mon garage
ma collection infinie d'
⟶ armoiries
marquetées sur mes innombrables carrosses


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Miroirs


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

ces armoiries miroitantes sont
--> Mirobolantes


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2020)

L'Émir au bol antérieurement de lait
se mit au jus de raisin plus ou moins
--> Fermenté


----------



## litobar71 (20 Juillet 2020)

pour calmer les vilains
⟶ tréponèmes
de sa syphilis chopée dieu sait où !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2020)

refilons-lui à lire les
--> Prolégomènes
de Kant : ça va le calmer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

l'aubergine est un
légume
que j'affectionne, particulièrement l'été, servi frais, sous forme de caviar, faisant trempette
sur un concassé de coulis "chaud de tomates"


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2020)

la sauce grumeleuse
rend la cuisinière 
--> Grommeleuse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Mince s'il est ainsi, sa pâte à crêpes aura des
grumeaux
et adieu le goûter


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juillet 2020)

vexée par sa préparation loupée de chez loupé,
ne se contrôlant plus du tout
cette remarquable cordon bleu
décide de se prendre une bonne
⟶ murge
afin d'oublier ces scélérats de _mottons_ infernaux.. ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

L'état d'ivresse, se
murger
éveille en moi l'impression d'être intouchable, hélas, l'effet n'est qu'éphémère.


MacGé remplace cet effet, j'en deviens accro - alcoolique ou MacGénique ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2020)

et après on a la tête comme une
--> Grume
(il y a toujours un _after_)


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juillet 2020)

chuis toujours aussi étonné
de voir les arbres non coupés
contempler avec condescendance &
⟶ morgue
les grumes sans vie à leurs pieds


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Rien ne vaut le son d'un
orgue
dans une église, la caisse de résonance y est pour beaucoup !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

Rouge


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Qui n'ai jamais dans les calanques pour admirer les
gorguettes
(lieu-dit)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

C'est pas l'heures des 
--> Gouttes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Étourdies les filles non. C’est quelle doivent gérer plusieurs choses comme ce que font les hommes par exemple


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

les expertes à ourdir des
 intrigues, on les dira
--> Dégourdies


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Je suis sourde


----------



## litobar71 (22 Juillet 2020)

mais ma bonne dame, mon bon monsieur, 
pour des clopinettes
les sons et les
⟶ odeurs
on en fait toute une histoire, sacrebleu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

J’ai un 
rôdeur 
Màj sur ma pomme sacrebleu


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

tant que la  n'en est pas
--> Mordue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

me suis senti pousser des ailes mais
médor
ne sera pas content


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Nooon QQ


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

pas de QQ
 l'endorme à son aile un air de
--> Mandore


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Pas de quoi en faire un
--> Roman


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Le chocolat est de la même couleur que le caca
marron
mon Vuitton aussi ! Ho

Pas très élégant, je l'avoue, manque d'inspiration


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Il est ou le modo de 
--> Normandie ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

il boit du cacao Van Houten à l'ombre des
--> Pommiers


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2020)

Le cacao est insuffisant pour cirer ses
--> Pompes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Votre êtes de merveilleux professeurs et même des

pompiers 

D’une pédagogie


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

férus d'académie dans leurs
--> Peintures


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

P E R S QQ ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

pompiers : peintures 
I, pourpres, sang craché, rire des lèvres belles
Dans la colère ou les ivresses pénitentes ;


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

j'étais sur les
routes
toute la sainte journée


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juillet 2020)

un véritable calvaire
avec ton carburateur encrassé les
⟶ trous
à l'accélération étaient vraiment pénibles
et à la décélération le bruit des pétarades, je ne te dis pas !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2020)

ces routes tortueuses parcourues 
à allure de tortue donnent le
--> Tournis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

Le monde Apple est beaucoup moins
sournois
que celui du pc


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2020)

Pour porter un jugement sur un _monde_ 
on en  sélectionne des éléments qu'on a blanchis ou
--> Noircis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

Donnez-moi des
circonstances
atténuantes


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)

Ca 
--> coince


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

Coïncidence


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)

Un -->  Indice ?


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2020)

Une jugaisoncon, ça coince !
Ce jeu est pourtant facile,
il suffit d'avoir un bon
--> Dictionnaire


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2020)

bref : c'est un jeu
--> Débonnaire


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juillet 2020)

+ de 85 minutes écoulées depuis,
⟶ raboudinage
impossible du post            #21 093


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

je fais du
boudin
Naaa!


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juillet 2020)

super que tu te mettes en sourdine ! 
cela va nous faire des vacances ! 
profites-en pour vérifier si les chevaux
du hara n'ont pas attrapé une vilaine
⟶ dourine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

Que pensez-vous si mon
urine
coule sur la raie à tous ces Monsieurs ? 
Girls Power, do U understand ?

Ai-ce mieux ainsi ?


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juillet 2020)

ils vont 
⟶ tambouriner
sur leur tam-tam
pour faire passer le message


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

quelle
marinade
pour mettre ses m'sieurs au plis, quand est-ce que les hommes vont comprendre 

que sans les femmes, ils ne sont rien que du sperme !


----------



## litobar71 (23 Juillet 2020)

dans ma mansarde
ce sont les filets de plie
que je colle en marinade***
et s'y associe le verre de
⟶ Madère
qui les fait glisser dans le gosier !

_** *__avec du piment d'Espelette_


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2020)

prévoir une gourde pour la randonnée à
--> Dromadaire
ensuite


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2020)

Lad, rhum adhère au trotteur
Donne-lui de l'eau gazeuse
ça ne lui causera aucun
--> Dommage


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2020)

d'homme, âge
d'hommage
opère le
--> Gommage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

bon pour le coeur,
St Hubert
oméga 3


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2020)

Omega : homme est gras.
Vous en reprendrez combien de
--> Kilogrammes ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Juillet 2020)

zérogramme,
j'ai arrêté de faire mon
⟶ mariole
au bureau avec les poids & mesures


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

on vous a enlever les
molaires

on ne peut plus faire le mariole, durant 5jours là


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2020)

alors : plus de jeux de mots
--> Mordants ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Juillet 2020)

en quelques heures 
le piquant piment de
⟶ damoiselle
devient suave


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2020)

elle ne quitte plus ses gants de
--> Filoselle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

L'île de
l'oiselet,
proche de mes terres...où le sol est argileux.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Un peu plus près des  --> étoiles


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2020)

un emplacement
--> Insolite
sur le Rhône


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

Avoir un cerveau autant
instable
le lendemain de cuite


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2020)

suscite des pensées
--> Volatiles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

Et m'empêche de naviguer, correctement, sur la
toile


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2020)

le caviste sérieux devient 
⟶ violet
lorsque l'acidité volatile
est détectée en quantité


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

Me faudrais boire de la
vittel (et bouger dixit pub), 
mais je ne peux pas, je ne sais pas et je reste planter là ! Les lois ne font plus les hommes mais...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2020)

vie telle
vite aile
vit-elle
--> Lévitante ?


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2020)

Les vits tentent
encore et toujours n'importe quelle
--> Vilaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

et j'ai crié, crié
Aline
mais j'avais trop de peine


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2020)

Et j'ai crié, crié : "Caline !", pour qu'elle revienne
Mais m'a laissé, laissé, au piquet la vilaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Juillet 2020)

Ainsi boire le ⟶calice⟵ jusqu'à la lie... CQFD


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

On se
caille sous la clim'
mais bien obligé sous 40°, mon mollet en souffrirai trop


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

Mais ou 
--> Alice ?


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2020)

Elle est fière et met en avant sa belle
--> Callipygie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

le théorème de Pythagore 
Vous ramène à vos 16ans


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2020)

sans oublier
--> Phryné



devant l'Aréopage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

Allons dans les
Pyrénées


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2020)

en 
--> Espérant
rencontrer l'homme qui connaît l'homme qui a vu l'ours


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2020)

Est-ce père enfant encore et toujours
qui maintenant se comporterait en
--> Sycophante ?


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juillet 2020)

le pervers Sycophante est à gerber
sa sale gueule ressemble au
⟶ chauliode
de Sloane, point barre./


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2020)

plus photogénique : 
le Lone Sloane de


--> Druillet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Faites-moi penser à trouver un
druide
autant en goutant sa potion magique : un miracle peut opérer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

ce mot n'est-il pas assez
diurétique
que personne ne joue ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

ce druide n'eut
que des effets
--> Étiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

En 
équitation
un cheval étique est un dada malade


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

mais un zélé d'
--> Éthique
est à cheval sur les règles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Un peu de légèreté 
Ô Grand Maître @litobar71 
je vous ressens quelque peu
tyranique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Juillet 2020)

Pour ma part, sur un papier à ⟶rayures⟵ , je rédige @litobar71 quelques facéties.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

on va le mettre au régime
yaourts
et eau plate


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Je bouquine ,le guide du --> routard


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

en recollant mes pataugas de
--> Randonneur
désargenté


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Qu’est-ce qu’un bon
Donateur ?


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Qu’est-ce qu’un bon
> Donateur ?


Quelqu'un qu'on *adore*


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juillet 2020)

bienvenu D34 Angel, une règle succincte est indiquée au post #1          
_Extrait : Si vous jouez un verbe, utilisez l'indicatif ou les participes,
mais évitez de décliner les conjugaisons. Amusez-vous bien !_
tu as 60 minutes pour éditer ta réponse au cas où. 
je reprends le jeu à partir du mot "donateur" du post            #21 148          de WheelNelly

dans certains cas
la donation sert à
⟶ truander
le _brave_ fisc ou tout du moins
à en alléger la pression


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> bienvenu D34 Angel, une règle succincte est indiquée au post #1
> _Extrait : Si vous jouez un verbe, utilisez l'indicatif ou les participes,
> mais évitez de décliner les conjugaisons. Amusez-vous bien !_


Désolé, j'avais zappé ce petit point de règlement
Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas comment éditer (1) mon message ... donc je reposte :




WheelNelly a dit:


> Qu’est-ce qu’un bon
> Donateur ?


C'est quelqu'un de *naturellement* généreux

(1 : EDIT : Le lien pour éditer un message semble être limité dans le temps )


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juillet 2020)

_si un joueur a repris et posté à partir d'un mot valable d'une réponse précédant la tienne c'est cuit. 
*chaque* intervention/post/réponse etc. doit participer au jeu en contenant un mot valable, comme tu viens de le faire. _

il est parfois facile de s'
⟶ entremêler
les pinceaux à ce jeu enfantin,
les plus aguerri.e.s ne font pas exception.


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

Ok, @litobar71 

Je vais tâcher de 
*remettre*
de l'ordre dans mes participations 

J'édite mon message (cf. message suivant) mais je n'avais pas capté que les 5 lettres devaient être forcément différentes. En l'occurrence, je pensais avoir repris:
2 "e", 2 "r", le "m" et le "t" ... (soit 6 lettres) ... ça me paraissait correct.

Pour me remettre en ordre de marche, je dois
--> entamer 
une nouvelle façon de participer


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juillet 2020)

D34 Angel perdu ! tu t'es entremêlé 
tu n'as repris que 4 lettres  *r-e-m-t* de entremêler, il manque un *l* ou un *n* ou bien *les deux*, relis bien le post #1 
tu peux éditer ta réponse maintenant, je complèterai la mienne pour ne pas poster à vide et diminuer la fluidité du jeu.
ce sont 5 lettres différentes au minimum, plus ne mange pas de pain.

_bravo d'être retombé sur tes pattes, moi j'ai commencé ce jeu avec "*miette*"._

ce plaisant dérivatif appris dès la
⟶ maternelle
révèle quelques chausse-trapes,
surtout dès les premiers posts, mais pas que...!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2020)

dans ce jeu, on est invité à passer 
directement de la maternelle à la
--> Terminale


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2020)

À condition de savoir compter jusqu'à cinq !
Sinon on risque de passer pour un
--> Minable

@litobar Le verbe "adore" est bien à l'indicatif, donc... correct.
La règle du jeu modifiée au #1 a été mal rédigée par le modo qui
s'est emmêlé les crayons (de papier) en tapant indicatif au lieu *d'infinitif*.
L'*infinitif* avait été suggéré par les participants pour éviter la cojugaison
du même verbe à n'en plus finir)


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juillet 2020)

merci sieur loustic, ta vue est perçante,
mon cerveau qui remplace indicatif par infinitif
et ceci sans m'en avertir va recevoir un
⟶ email
de remontrances pas piqué des vers !
il s'est fait piégé par le 
_"mais évitez de décliner les conjugaisons"_
l'indicatif présent en étant une, jarnicoton !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

je viens
émailler
ce jeu des 5 lettres avec un verbe à l'indicatif ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2020)

... persifle la
--> Maline
en repeignant l'émail de ses ongles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

file la 
laine
file les jours, garde ma peine et mon amour...


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

Merci a tous pour votre soutien devant ma "bourde" ! 
Il était tard et je manquais de vigilance.

Je crois que je devrais me limiter à des participations
--> matinales 
pour rester pertinent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Etais-tu accompagné d'une D'moiselle toute vêtue de
satin
ce qu'il expliquerait ton manque de concentration


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Etais-tu accompagné d'une D'moiselle toute vêtue de
> satin
> ce qu'il expliquerait ton manque de concentration


J'aurais préféré ... 
Non, j'étais tout seul ... dans un confinement 
--> sanitaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

une 
satire
des moeurs publiques, et pourquoi donc ?
il le faut bien, sinon on est bon pour rester bloqué dans ce pays encore à l'an qué ven


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

une satire ? 
Non, juste une 
--> *tisane* 
pour soigner les maux de la société


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

je ne suis pas une
sainte
pour boire du pisse mémé !


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

Peut-être préfères-tu une bonne
--> *anisette*
(ça fait moins "pisse mémé").


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

le Pastis est réservé aux personnes atteinte de
nanisme
l'alcool peut ainsi, de façon éphémère, leur faire oublier ce handicap

D'ailleurs c'est quoi être handicapé, c'est vAste, si vaste entre le handicap moteur et le mental. A ce rythme, 99,99% de la populace est handicapés. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> le Pastis est réservé aux personnes atteinte de
> nanisme
> l'alcool peut ainsi, de façon éphémère, leur faire oublier ce handicap


Pourquoi "réservé" ?
A moi, ça me permet de
--> manifester
une certaine joie de vivre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Vous avez raison, boire l'apéro est à la portée de tous, en ces soirées 
estivales


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

En direct à la --> télévision


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

TV l'été, c'est assez
violent.
Pourquoi ne pas profiter du ciel étoilé


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Violet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> le caviste sérieux devient
> ⟶ violet
> lorsque l'acidité volatile
> est détectée en quantité


Déjà dit post #21 121.
Try again


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Déjà dit post #21 121.
> Try again


A combien de post ne devons nous pas remonter ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A combien de post ne devons nous pas remonter ?


Bah c'est vous le Modo ?
Il la dit samedi, au moins une semaine non ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bah c'est vous le Modo ?


Pas de ce jeu


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2020)

Tant qu'un mot reste en mémoire d'autres joueurs > on peut estimer qu'il n'a pas à être redit.
contempler le ciel étoilé en jouant de la
--> Viole
de gambe


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Bon dans ce cas , je prépare les --> olives  pour l'apéro


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tant qu'un mot reste en mémoire d'autres joueurs


Pour que ça soit encore dans ma mémoire de poisson rouge ! Bonne rééducation ce jeu pour moi

je me 
voile
la face ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Pratique les --> voilages avec ce soleil


----------



## augusterre (28 Juillet 2020)

livres


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Virole


----------



## augusterre (28 Juillet 2020)

Vrille


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Vilebrequin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Je m'appelle
Quentin
viens de Montargis (Réplique de G. Depardieu)


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Je ferais bien un 
--> Pique-Nique


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

Attention aux 
--> piqures 
de moustique


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2020)

Les piqûres de moustique spnt moins désagréables
que la contrainte d'étancher sa soif avec de la
--> Piquette


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

j'ai un 
tiquet 
sur MacG ?


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

on va te coller une 
--> étiquette


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

C'est pas un 
--> Tique ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2020)

la tique pique en toute
--> Équité
la femme & l'homme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Juillet 2020)

⟶Quotidien⟵


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Il faut être --> Tonique le matin


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2020)

Antoine tôt nique le matin
et se porte bien


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2020)

il suit un régime d'
--> Antimoine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Antoine ne sort pas d'un 
Monastère


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Non de l'école --> maternelle


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non de l'école --> maternelle


Déjà dit au post #21 154 il y a moins de 48h par @litobar71
Ce jeu est un
--> éternel
recommencement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

ritournelle 
ou madrigal, ce jeu n'est qu'un refrain de la cervelle


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Juillet 2020)

Comme le printemps est un refrain à la migration des 
--> hirondelles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Cendrillon pour ses vingt ans
Est la plus jolie des enfants
Son bel amant, le prince charmant
La prend sur son cheval blanc
Elle oublie le temps
Cendrillon pour ses trente ans

Elle commence à boire
A traîner dans les bars
Emmitouflée dans son cafard
Maintenant elle fait le trottoir
Elle part, jolie petite histoire
Elle part, jolie petite histoire
Dix ans de cette vie ont suffi
A la changer en junkie
Et…


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2020)

elle a beau broyer du noir, elle reste
--> Blonde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

elle a le front blond
Belinda


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

C'est le 
--> Diable


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Juillet 2020)

Attention, le Diable est très 
--> *habile *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

La soupe de celui-ci n'est t-elle pas à base de
cucurbitacés


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La soupe de celui-ci n'est t-elle pas à base de
> cucurbitacés


Curcubitacés  ne possède que 4 lettres 

Je reprend avec le mot "habile"  

Qui permet d' 
--> Ebahir


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2020)

Pour éviter ce diable
allons vite fait dans une
--> thébaïde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Chez moi quoi 

diabète


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Juillet 2020)

Aucun besoin d'une étude 
--> *balistique*
pour comprendre le diabète


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juillet 2020)

si le diabète provient de la baltique
la 
⟶ tequila
provient du mexique, por dios !


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2020)

T"es qui là ?
Tes quilles lasses tiennent encore debout


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2020)

deux bout à bout d'
--> Enquillées !
(teck il a)


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Juillet 2020)

Tous les mots proposés font de l'
--> *équilibrisme*.
Bravo à tous !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

Ca casse pas des
--> Briques


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2020)

Heureusement, sinon l'équilibriste se retrouverait
dans la bière après avoir bu quelques bonnes
--> Bières


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Heureusement, sinon l'équilibriste se retrouverait
> dans la bière après avoir bu quelques bonnes
> --> Bières


Comme après toutes les boissons
--> *abrasives*


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2020)

----------mais 
-----n'oublions pas 
l'effet gyroscopique des
-----Ébriétés
--------⇣

-----


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

boire un coup sur un rooftop à
Tribecca


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Juillet 2020)

Plutôt que boire un coup, je préfère me balader avec mon 
--> *cabriolet*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

les gars en décapotable ont souvent de la
BRIOCHE


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Juillet 2020)

On prend surtout de la brioche quand on ne fait pas assez de
--> *bricolage*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

A choisir, le
coloriage
est plus rigolo


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Juillet 2020)

Le coloriage est-il plus rigolo que le 
--> *mariage* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

sur cette plage, au doux
rivage


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

Virage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Vérité 
Vraie


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

Vraiment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Mention


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2020)

mention
--> Éliminatoire
au flood


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

Le Minotaure 
@litobar71 est en congés


----------



## boninmi (31 Juillet 2020)

--> ministre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

sinistre


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

C'est --> Triste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

Qui c'est qui va faire
risette
tout le we ?
pour oublier sa VDM !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

C'est déjà dans les --> titres des journaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

sérieusement !
Dans les journaux

bonnes vacances


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

Non , c'est pour les 
--> amuseurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

c'est un temps à être au frais, sur le lac d'Annecy, entre pots, équipés de
rameur


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

Avec une 
--> Armure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

rameau


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> QQ ?


Corrigé


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2020)

rame haut, le Faune part en 
--> Maraude


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2020)

L'après-midi le Faune se promène en
--> Radeau


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2020)

Je t’adore, courroux des vierges, ô délice
Farouche du sacré fardeau nu qui se glisse
Pour fuir ma lèvre en feu buvant, comme un éclair
Tressaille ! la frayeur secrète de la chair


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)

Ce poulain est féru de 
ruade


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2020)

sa scolarité est
--> Ardue


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2020)

Ce dada a du mal à l'école
et sur le forum il demeure
--> Radoteur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2020)

ras d'auteur : panne 
de développement
--> Oratoire


----------



## litobar71 (1 Août 2020)

qu'il aille s'enfiler un steak de rosse à la
⟶ trattoria
alentour, ça lui coupera la chique et les billevesées


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2020)

Un steak de rosse avec des frites ?
Beurk ! C'est du rata...
Plutôt de la
--> Ratatouille


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2020)

mais non : un steak à la
--> Florentine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

Pour digérer tout ça, un bon kawa sans
filtre


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Août 2020)

un kawa est toujours bon après une
--> friture


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Août 2020)

Agrémenté d’un peu de ⟶cerfeuil⟵ ce plat sera d’autant plus diurétique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

entouré celui-ci d'une
ficelle
afin qu'il puisse macérer à votre goût


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Août 2020)

Pour l'entourer d'une ficelle, c'est super 
--> *facile*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

attention au lait
caillé


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> attention au lait
> caillé


sauf si on le boit dans un
--> *calice *


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2020)

qu'aillée, l'haleine du 
type force la distance
--> Sociale


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

@D34 Angel le calice a déjà été proposé. Logiquement, lorsqu'un membre s'en souvient...

Clélia 
est un prénom original


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @D34 Angel le calice a déjà été proposé. Logiquement, lorsqu'un membre s'en souvient...


Désolé, perso, m'en souvenais pas (peut-être ne suis-je pas assez présent sur ce topic)
L'historique du jeu n'est pas 
--> accessible 
en fouillant dans ma mémoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

Certain coupe le vin avec l'eau et moi avec une paire de
ciseaux

Ce jeu m'est trés ludique et bon pour ma mémoire de travail, tout comme l'univers du Mac, ses OS et iOS...Ma' C therapy


----------



## litobar71 (2 Août 2020)

ah mais notre _jeannette_ ex-capitaine*** des
⟶ cheftaines  
scoutes se la joue pète-sec, non mais je vous jure.. ..

_*** elle tient de son papa..._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

je suis sûr, sûr
Qu'on nous prend pour des cons
Mais j'en suis 
certain
Quelque chose ne tourne pas rond


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Mais j'en suis
> certain


Aussi sûr que le
--> train 
roule sur des rails


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2020)

elle a le train qui tourne rond, cette
--> Martine
du bouchon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

le temps que ma pomme soit prête, je mange ma 
tartine


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2020)

Comme ma
--> Tante


----------



## D34 Angel (3 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comme ma
> --> Tante


Euh ... Je veux pas dire mais ... on est censé reprendre 5 lettres différentes du mot précédent !
Là, en l'occurrence, on ne peut en reprendre que 4.

Je repars, donc, de tartine

J'aime bien me promener en
--> *trottinette *


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2020)

dont les gymkhanas fous furieux
sur les trottoirs en renforcent tout l'
⟶ intérêt


----------



## D34 Angel (3 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> les gymkhanas fous furieux
> sur les trottoirs


Ça va empirer jusqu'à ce que ce soit 
--> *interdit*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

on est à l'antenne ? en
direct


----------



## D34 Angel (3 Août 2020)

--> *rectiligne*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

la tectonique
des plaques quand elles se rapprochent...convergentes/divergentes ou comme celle de San Andreas coulissement dans les régions transcurrentes


----------



## D34 Angel (3 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> la tectonique
> des plaques quand elles se rapprochent...convergentes/divergentes ou comme celle de San Andreas coulissement dans les régions transcurrentes


Tout ça est très 
--> *technique*


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2020)

come il gioco di 
⟶ cinque 
lettere


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

Je signe pour un 
quinquenat
où j'attends ?


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2020)

ouvre grand tes quinquets 
sur ton P'tit Robert WheelNelly car
⟶ nativement
_quinquennat_ a bien deux (2) _culs_
mais aussi trois (3) _aines_ !


----------



## D34 Angel (3 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> ouvre grand tes quinquets
> sur ton p'tit Robert WheelNelly car
> ⟶ nativement
> _quinquennat_ a bien deux (2) culs
> mais aussi trois (3) "n" !


--> *Vivement *
qu'on revienne au septenat


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2020)

Con : re, vit ! Aine hausse cep 'tain 
--> Avènement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

vénalement


----------



## litobar71 (4 Août 2020)

je recueille le dernier atout avec mon
⟶ valet
puis belote & rebelote & dix (10) de der


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

le rosé de
Tavel
n'est pas mon préféré


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2020)

à boire avec la paire de 
--> Bartavelles
obtenues par le doublé
du "coup du roi"


----------



## litobar71 (4 Août 2020)

rarement réussi cet exploit avec ma _chu ko nu_
mais il est vrai aussi que je ne suis point le
⟶ souverain
du royaume de Shu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Fait soigner tes
verrues
autant tu accédera au trône


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Août 2020)

Il faut soigner ses verrues pour 
--> *survivre*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

j'ai bien peur que ce covid soit
virulent
il restera présent pour toujours.
On va devoir vivre avec ! Faire comme les chinois :
Porter un masque Ad Vitam


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Août 2020)

Il est virulent mais il progresse avec 
--> *lenteur*


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2020)

lent heur : hanter l'
--> Alentour


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2020)

Alentour rien !
Au centre un éclatant
--> Tatouage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Août 2020)

Telle une ⟶louange⟶ immortelle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Y'aura t-il un vin d'honneur, assez
gouleyant,
après ton alocution ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Août 2020)

Bien plus que cela !!  
C'est un ⟶royaume⟵ de féerie...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Féérique, la feuille de brick garnie de fromage de chèvre au miel avec quelques morceaux de pommes et de la ciboulette. Une idée 
d'aumonière
gourmande pour vos entrées !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2020)

d'homme honni hère
d'aumônes hier
d'hauts mots n'y errent
--> Somptuaires


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Ses hommes qui errent
le sont-ils de
paire
un devant et un derrière !


----------



## litobar71 (5 Août 2020)

quoi de plus excitant 
que d'ouvrir de délicieuses
⟶ praires
avec des _couteaux_, 
autres succulents bivalves !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2020)

les bivalves sont 
--> Pratiques
quand on est à plat


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

Manger à coup de praires et autres crustacés, 
Un coup à en devenir
rachitique


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2020)

Non, aucune tendance au rachitisme.
La nourriture des bords de mer est
quasiment parfaite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

Si la 
musique
adoucit les moeurs, lorsqu'un homme pense à une femme,
celle-ci est attendrit !


----------



## litobar71 (5 Août 2020)

adolescents pensionnaires d'internat sans être
⟶ mantiques
nous savions bien que le cuistot (direct aux enfers celui-là!)
attendrissait toutes sortes de viandes
avant de les cuisiner somptueusement...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2020)

un bouquet de pensées est un moyen plus
--> Romantique
d'attendrir l'humeur d'une belle


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2020)

L'humeur d'une belle
tout comme celle d'une belle bêtes
a toujours donné envie d'écrire un
--> Roman


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

La Sécu. devrait revoir sa
nomenclature.
Besoin de dormir bah ! il ne rembourse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

...plus la bonne 
molécule

Un coup de Maître Ahah Hihi !


----------



## litobar71 (5 Août 2020)

l'agrégateur Google va bientôt,
je ne sais comment, me fournir 
une liste des réponses dîtes
⟶ cultissimes
de ce brave forum d'entraide, tron de l'air !

 


WheelNelly a dit:


> ...plus la bonne
> molécule


obligé de faire avec, aujourd'hui beaucoup de "coupes" pour "économiser" au profit d'autres truc-machin-chouette.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

Aujourd'hui les Droits de l'homme ne sont plus le
culte de la République Française. 
Dans ce pays c'est plutôt Marche ou Crève...
Pourtant la France a vu naître la Déclaration des Droits de l’Homme mais pas toucher à son patrimoine, ne veut pas évoluer avec son temps !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2020)

quand le culte sert, 
il faut changer de
--> Culotte


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2020)

C'est peut-être un peu culotté 
de qualifier la culotte d'habit
--> organoleptique


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2020)

à quand des tests de
--> Reniflage
foncier à l'aveugle ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

il va se faire prendre en
enfilade


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2020)

cette enfilade de messages
variés a tout du costume d'
--> Arlequin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

ne salit pas ton costume avec la salade de 
quinoa


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2020)

quinoa 
--> Enquiquinant
à manger avec des baguettes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

c'est 
innovant ça !
le quinoa ne se mange pas à la baguette

ou alors c'est que je ne sors pas assez ! c'est une céréale, c'est pas asiatique


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> le quinoa ne se mange pas à la baguette


Peut-être le découvriras-tu lors d'une
--> *invitation*


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2020)

... chez un
--> Vietnamien
farceur


----------



## litobar71 (6 Août 2020)

spécialiste du _banh bao,_ pâté de 
⟶ viande 
vietnamien of course !


----------



## Titsi09 (6 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> spécialiste du _banh bao,_ pâté de
> ⟶ viande
> vietnamien of course !


Vidange


----------



## litobar71 (6 Août 2020)

la féroce 
⟶ végétarienne
dévore ton "D", minus !


----------



## Titsi09 (7 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> la féroce
> ⟶ végétarienne
> dévore ton "D", minus !


§
Tirage


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2020)

végétarien, ce
--> Tigre
tire rageusement sur 
le bambou (il en fume)


----------



## litobar71 (7 Août 2020)

à tous les coups
⟶ Magritte
lui fait encore porter le chapeau


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2020)

il va y piquer une
--> Marguerite
(car c'est un tigre amoureux)


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Août 2020)

Titsi09 a dit:


> Vidange


Si je l'avais vu à temps, j'aurais rebondi avec mon pseudo 


Et il jouera de la 
--> *guitare*


----------



## Titsi09 (7 Août 2020)

Rouge
@macomaniac pourrait tu voir mon sujet stp tu est mon seul espoir


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Août 2020)

Ce topic sera bien classé si on s'applique dans le 
--> *routage*


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2020)

la routine des
--> Biroutes
augmente avec l'âge


----------



## Titsi09 (7 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> la routine des
> --> Biroutes
> augmente avec l'âge


Choucroutes


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2020)

Si on ne mange pas proprement
on mérite une bonne
--> Rouste
(Titsi, dans Rouge il manquait i ou t ou a!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Août 2020)

Sans le mettre à l’index, ainsi se fabrique le ⟶hors-jeu⟵  …


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Août 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> ans le mettre à l’index, ainsi se fabrique le ⟶hors-jeu⟵  …


Quelle  --> *horreur* !!!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2020)

cet enfant de
--> Chœur
a bu du rouge à la burette


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> cet enfant de
> --> Chœur
> a bu du rouge à la burette


S'il en a trop bu, ça va l' --> *écœurer *


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2020)

et le faire s'
--> Écrouler
en plein office


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Août 2020)

Il devrait, plutôt,
--> *écouter* 
les conseils des sages


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Août 2020)

j'étais sur la 
route
toute la Sainte journée, la route des vins !


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2020)

C'est l'heure de la
--> Croûte
chef par le temps qu'il fait
envoyez le haggis !


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Août 2020)

loustic a dit:


> C'est l'heure de la
> --> Croûte


Tu y es allé tout seul ? 
Ou bien tu as amené toute ta
--> troupe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Août 2020)

aucun
attroupement
de plus de 20personnes cause covid


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2020)

attroupement bacchique  mais
--> Accoutrement
de rigueur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Août 2020)

Cet accoutrement n'est pas de la
haute-couture


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Cet accoutrement n'est pas de la
> haute-couture


Mais l'imposer est de la 
--> *torture*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Août 2020)

Rhôôôôôôô…!
J’ai _comme qui dirait_ la ⟶ moutarde⟵ qui me monte au nez,
face à l’effet de répétition de certaines lettres suggérées….

_J’dis ça…J’dis *surtout* rien!!!_


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Août 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> Rhôôôôôôô…!
> J’ai _comme qui dirait_ la ⟶ moutarde⟵ qui me monte au nez,
> face à l’effet de répétition de certaines lettres suggérées….


Comme les
--> *motards*
face à l'attitude de certains automobilistes


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2020)

sans moutarde
la moue tarde
un mot tard :
quel moutard !


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Août 2020)

Peut-être celui qui moisit au 
--> mitard


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2020)

Pas pour longtemps
il sortira au plus tard
--> Mardi


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2020)

et pourra revenir au
--> Trimard


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Août 2020)

Qui se rappelle de
Miranda ?
ce prénom est utilisé dans pas mal de films, séries


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Qui se rappelle de
> Miranda ?
> ce prénom est utilisé dans pas mal de films, séries


Moi, je ne m'en rappelle pas mais je suis
--> *admiratif* 
de ta bonne mémoire.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2020)

si je fais effort de
--> Remémoration :
*Miranda* est la fille du magicien 
*Prospéro* dans la Tempête de *Shakespeare*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

de
mémoire
je pensais à Beethoven et Grey's Anatomy


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Cette Miranda avait-elle des 
--> *armoiries* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

elles sont en déco' sur sa
marmite


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Tu parles de la marmite qui sert de déco dans le jardin ?
et dans laquelle poussent des
--> *marguerites* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

saperlipopette
mais oui !


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Ah, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
D'ailleurs, peut-être ne le sais-tu pas, cette marmitte avait été achetée dans une
--> *supérette *


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2020)

avec les nains de jardin géants, l'effet est
--> Stupéfiant


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Ça ne m'empêchera pas de manger quelques 
--> *friandises*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

tu t'empiffre de sucrerie pour oublier toutes tes
rides


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> tu t'empiffre de sucrerie pour oublier toutes tes
> rides


Les rides ne dépendent pas spécialement de ce dont on s'empiffre ...
mais, plutôt, des nuits 
--> *torrides* 
que l'on passe ... ou pas


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2020)

tôt ris d'eux les a
--> Déridés


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

il est aisé de participer à ce jeu après 
avoir ingurgité les 5 potions enchantées des 
⟶ druides
Macgé, saperlipopette !


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2020)

La soupe druidique magique
est encore plus efficace
pour les glands qui l'avalent
si elle contient une grande quantité
de sciure de chêne.


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

loustic a dit:


> La soupe druidique magique
> est encore plus efficace
> pour les glands qui l'avalent
> si elle contient une grande quantité
> de sciure de chêne.


Euh ... comme soupe magique, je connaissais surtout la "liqueur de chêne" 

Difficile d'utiliser la sciure pour faire de la 
--> *sculpture *


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2020)

sculpter un
--> Postérieur
callipyge demande un 
matériau non friable, à 
qui veut pouvoir dire : 
_exegi monumentum 
aere perennius_


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

google a bien agrégé la réponse            #21 372          
nous y apprenons que l'entité Ouroboros est spécialiste ès
⟶ croupion,
aimant le comparer à l'une des 7 merveilles du monde, capédédiou !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Omnivore à préférence carnivore

il me semble qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps le mot employé par notre bien aimé, j'ai nommé Maître @litobar71 au post #21 369 a déjà été inscrit précédemment


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> il me semble qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps le mot employé *"druides"* par notre bien aimé, j'ai nommé Maître @litobar71 au post #21 369 a déjà été inscrit précédemment




même au pluriel WheelNelly a remarqué 
mon triplonnage du jour après le doublonnage du 27 juillet de macomaniac
du _*druide*_ originel de WheeNelly du 26 juillet. 
que faire pour 
 ⟶ raviver
 sa mémoire ?
suivre l'exemple de _Panoramix_ dans le _Combat des chefs_ peut-être ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Si tu y arrives, tu m'en verra
ravie
entre celle à plus ou moins moyen et court terme, Seul le long terme fonctionne.


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Si tu y arrives, tu m'en verra
> ravie


Suis sûr qu'il va y 
--> arriver


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Vraiment 
même sûre, ce jeu est un bon entraînement


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2020)

à défaut d'un coup de menhir, un coup d'
--> Hermitage
requinquera le druide *litobar*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Je vide les 
baignoires
et rempli les lavabos ? je suis, je suis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Août 2020)

Ô toi _insupportable_ canicule.. 
Vas-tu encore nous concocter de douces et longues ⟶soirées⟵ aux sueurs si particulières cet été?!?


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> Ô toi _insupportable_ canicule..
> Vas-tu encore nous concocter, de douces et longues ⟶soirées⟵ aux sueurs si particulières cet été ...


... afin que nous puissions siroter une boisson rafraichissante ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

En cette période, les
rosées
matinales sont idéales (sauf si vous êtes gros dormeur, comme moi)


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

le _*rosées*_ de WheelNelly étant un joli *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres) je reprends avec le* siroter* de _D34 Angel_

croisées fermées, vêtements tombés,
attention à ne pas attraper une
⟶ xérosis
avec les ventilateurs trop en face du visage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

ne pouvant pas profiter des rosées matinales, je n'apercevrais jamais de
sirex géant
 genre d'insectes hyménoptères de la famille des siricidés


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> ne pouvant pas profiter des rosées matinales, je n'apercevrais jamais de
> sirex géant
> genre d'insectes hyménoptères de la famille des siricidés


Et, donc, tu ne pourras pas t' extasier devant leur beauté
Rem : je n'ai aucune idée de leur éventuelle beauté


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Oh mais ... vous allez trop vite
> Suis obligé d'éditer ... encore





D34 Angel a dit:


> Rem : je n'ai aucune idée de leur éventuelle beauté



pour ne plus se faire
⟶ distancer
au jeu du n° de post *D34 Angel  *
ne prend plus le temps de contempler les sirex géants


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Il y a une
ristourne
chez Jardiland, pour 3 acheté 1 offert (et quand-on sait qu'à notre époque le kdo est mort  )


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2020)

s'agissant d'
--> Hyménoptères
une fourmi ou une abeille pourra jouer les remplaçantes


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

Vue par la fourmi, l'abeille est un hélicoptère


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Colioptère


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Colioptère


T'es sûre de l'orthographe ?  => Ne serait-ce pas coléoptère ? 

Pour cette erreur, de quelle sanction vas-tu écoper ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

le destin s'abbatti sur moi tel un,
couperet


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Et si le couperet ne fait pas bien son boulot, on essaiera de --> recouper


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

il ne mérite pas d'avoir une
coupe


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> il ne mérite pas d'avoir une
> coupe


Sinon, il ne pourra plus *copuler   *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

pour se faire, faut-il encore qu'il soit en
couple
mais il n'a pas encore gagné !


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> mais il n'a pas encore gagné !


Alors, c'est qu'il est un plouc


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

oh ! oui, il ne connaît même pas la
coupole à Nîmes


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Si l'idée (d'en prendre connaissance) lui venait, on verrait, au dessus de sa tête, une ampoule


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

Se servir d'ampoules pour faire mûrir le
pamplemousse quel idée autant sotte que grenue


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Se servir d'ampoules pour faire mûrir ses
> pamplemousse quel idée autant sotte que grenue


Il vaut mieux les faire pousser à Pampelune


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

Pour supprimer la poussière , rien de mieux que de 
—> plumes d’autruches


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Encore faut-il savoir les manipuler


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2020)

après avoir manipulé son éventail de plumes 
pour épousseter ses pamplemousses, le marchand 
basque de Pampelune peut retourner jouer à la
--> Manille


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

Un basque de France ou de Navarre à Pampelune ?
Il n'y a que Maille qui m'aille


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

La mayo "*Maille*" doit être encore meilleure quand mangée sur la muraille de Chine


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2020)

après en avoir effectué les 
--> Mensurations
au décamètre d'arpenteur


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> après en avoir effectué les
> --> Mensurations
> au décamètre d'arpenteur


Comme tu l'as écrit : Au décamètre d' --> arpenteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

rappeur


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

Certains rappeurs sont de bons *rapporteurs* quant aux méfaits de la société


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2020)

Pourtant, malgré leurs  peurs,
les rappeurs restent bien ancrés dans la société


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

usurper l'identité d'anonyme, ou pas ?


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2020)

grâce à l'art
⟶ rupestre
nous avons encore
quelques images d'anonymes,
qu'ils soient dieux ou aliens.. ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Dis donc usurper l'identité d'alien, c'est 
super ça !


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2020)

Travail de longue alien
qui nécessite
après réussite
de se permettre de
pauser.


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

Pauser pour *repousser* la fatigue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

la fatigue nous réincarnera, tôt ou tard, en poussière


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> la fatigue nous réincarnera, tôt ou tard, en poussière


ton raisonnement est un peu *poussif*


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2020)

poux si errent, poux s'y font
--> Impopulaires


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> poux si errent, poux s'y font
> --> Impopulaires


En effet, c'est fort --> probable


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2020)

pro bat bleu au
--> Ball-trap


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

et une 
Trackball c'est pas mal aussi, faut pas être pressé


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2020)

je remercie le
⟶ blackjack
qui exerce ma mémoire aux décomptages


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Jlabk va savoir autant ce mot existe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Août 2020)

⟶ Jailbreak ⟵


----------



## litobar71 (14 Août 2020)

les fortes chaleurs estompées
.. .. voici le retour du domaine
⟶ skiable


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2020)

de quoi rentrer avec des
--> Béquilles


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2020)

Ce temps rafraîchi pourrait éviter aux forumeurs de sombrer dans le
--> Nombrilisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

il est libre Max


----------



## Berthold (14 Août 2020)

Max ? Favalelli ?

Il a rendu son
→ *tablier*
depuis bien longtemps,
le cher cruciverbiste…

Voyelle ? Consonne ?


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Août 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Il a rendu son
> → *tablier*
> depuis bien longtemps,


Il est parti batifoler


----------



## litobar71 (14 Août 2020)

D34 Angel il n'est point nécessaire d'
⟶ alourdir***
les réponses en sus-citant** à outrances, crénom !

_* __parfois OUI mais avec la cimonie de chez parci. _
_**__ chuis pas sûr du mot là !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Que diriez-vous d'un plat de spaghetti aux
palourdes
mon pêché mignon


----------



## litobar71 (14 Août 2020)

ah!  foudre saint pierre*** !
faire croustiller les fines
⟶ coquilles
de cette bivalve entre 
mes dents de sagesse !

***


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

t'en tirera une bonne paire de louis d'or, de tes coquilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Août 2020)

Serait-ce dû à un trouble ⟶visuel⟵  m'empêchant de lire le mot suggéré après _"coquilles"_ du post n° *#21 435*?!?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2020)

c'est bien un trouble de tes yeux
--> Éblouis
qui a échappé d'*O* ton visuel


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Août 2020)

Un Oh! _de stupéfaction_ et sans ⟶œillères⟵


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Ce n'est pas d'un masque chez les coiffeurs dont j'ai besoin mais, si je pouvais emprunter les oeillères de Madame, je serai moins choqué par ma ganache


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2020)

histoire d'O / histoire d'œil hier firent
--> Sourciller


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

il n'y a pas de soucis la belle (pour qui ? pas moi) se rabaisse toujours


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2020)

Ah… Tendres *cousines*…


----------



## D34 Angel (15 Août 2020)

... que je préfère au lit plutôt que dans leur cuisine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)

il n'y aura pas nuisance


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2020)

les cousines ont à la cuisine
la tenue qui nuit mais les nuits
en ce lit tenues ne sont ceintes
que de leurs nuisettes succinctes


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2020)

L' instinct de l'homme, fortifié par la raison, le porte à la société comme au manger et au boire.
_Voltaire_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)

une intuition d'homme ça, l'instinct n'est pas plutôt grâce aux femmes ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2020)

La sauce y était, hein : c'teint tue y scion ! se fend l'
--> Troufion


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2020)

Sais pas. En tout cas c'est un sacré
→ *foutoir* !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2020)

plus on est de fous tôt à rire
plus au nez d'œuf out, haut art ir-
ritant tant le garde-frontière


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Attention au
--> Renfort


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Août 2020)

Ils sont bien là, cachés dans des ⟶endroits⟵ que nul au monde ne peut soupçonner!


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2020)

Ce forum est le dernier endroit
où le garde-frontière viendrait
en renfort.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2020)

de ce fort rhum
gars de front hier
joués faux ronds m'
y font denier


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

C'est pas encore l'heure du 
--> Diner ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

quelle arrogance de radiner sa fraise à une heure aussi tardive, pour qui se prend t-il ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

C'est pour --> aider les banques ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2020)

ces poux, raides elle les (ban !)
calotte à coups d'sarment


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2020)

Ni par les bois les Dryades courantes,
Ni par les champs les fiers scadrons armés,
...
Ni le plaisir pourrait plaire à mes yeux,
...
_Du Bellay, l'Olive, XCVI_ 
Original : Ny par les bois les Driades...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Août 2020)

pourquoi ne pas le prénommer : Yades


----------



## D34 Angel (18 Août 2020)

Peut-être à cause des amygdales 
(Bon, je vois pas le rapport mais fallait bien trouver un mot avec ces 5 lettres là)


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2020)

Cette histoire sent la 
--> Dynamite
Remarqie à propos de Yades #21 461. L'utilisation d'un nom propre n'est admise comme réponse que s'il s'agit d'un nom connu de tous, par exemple Cicéron, Poincaré,... Sinon il suffirait de mettre une majuscule à n'importe quoi...


----------



## litobar71 (18 Août 2020)

pour me déterger les amydales
avec un sacré risque d'explosion
je vais les rincer avec la liqueur
⟶ myrtidane
à 45° préparée par grand-mère


----------



## D34 Angel (18 Août 2020)

Dis donc, Litobar ... " avec la liqueur myrtidane à 45° ",
Du sirop de *myrtilles* aurait suffi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Août 2020)

Voilà comment on devient, une, parmi tant de martyrs chez MacG !

désolé @loustic j'ai fait amalgame avec Adès dans la mythologie. Adès = Yadès


----------



## D34 Angel (18 Août 2020)

Tiens, ça me donne envie de manger quelques smarties


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2020)

j'ai quelle queue s'marre-t-il
que ce martyre amer s'énarre
en mercenaires tintamarres


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2020)

Teins ta marmite
elle a changé de couleur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier d'aluminium !


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2020)

Bizarre *marotte* ! ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Août 2020)

_Rhôôôôôôôô-ben-v'la-ti-pas_ l'début d'une ⟶romance⟵ ...Tiens!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

Cette romance est ancré dans mes pensées et illumine ma vie


----------



## D34 Angel (19 Août 2020)

Toutes ces pensées vont te donner mal au   *crane *


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2020)

crânement elle recommence
la javanaise au bar de l'Ancre
dans la nacre des yeux qui s'encre
au souvenir d'une romance


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Août 2020)

Ça va   accentuer  le mal au crane


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

dans ce cas, faudra faire ceinture


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2020)

Sinon on risque de se faire trucider


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Août 2020)

Trucider quelqu'un n'est pas une action gratuite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

trucider non, pêcher la truite à Annecy oui !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2020)

rose arc-en-ciel un reflet d'eau
sans arche au ciel qui l'apparente
atalante truite qu'un dos
oublieux d'erre rutilante


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

la marmite pleines de smarties, fait un vrai tintamarre, pourtant la truite est luisante. 
Y'aurait-il une romance naissante ?


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Août 2020)

Cette romance serait certainement *plaisante *


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2020)

Pauvres auditeurs sourds !
Le texte de la romance sans paroles 
les a doucement pälis


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2020)

hauts palis de la palissade
ô pâlis de lapalissade


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Paillasse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

qui dit romance dit saillie entre cet étalon et la jument


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2020)

étalons l'âge eu ment
m'ente dit ça y entre 
en trop de mots entre-
bailllées lèvres d'amant


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Beaucoup d' --> Abeilles en ce moment


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2020)

...
Tous les propos qu’il tient sont des *billevesées*,
On cherche ce qu’il dit après qu’il a parlé,
...


----------



## Berthold (21 Août 2020)

… Ses propos sont donc *évitables* !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Sir @loustic serai t-il un tantinet irritable ?

Je m'excuse et vous serai gré si vous pouviez ne pas m'en tenir rigueur. 
Je ne suis qu'une loque humaine qui s'essai de jouer dans la cour des grands, malgré mes différences tant culturelle que physique.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Je suis encore à 
--> Table


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Août 2020)

Pour ma part, je n’en suis qu’à l’ ⟶alphabet ⟵


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Comme dans un --> établissement scolaire


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2020)

montons et descendons l'escalier

alpha bée ta gamme ah !
âme ma gâtée bas feule A
êta bel lys se ment
n'en me cille bât É


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2020)

... 
Je consens qu'une femme ait des clartés de tout,
Mais je ne lui veux point la passion choquante
De se rendre savante afin d'être savante ;

_Molière citation comme pour "billevesées" #21 480_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

Le mode de vie d'un aristocrate est de fait, surtout à Paris et dans les grandes villes, très proches des modes de vie des bourgeois.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

Carotte


----------



## Berthold (22 Août 2020)

Dans ce post *atroce*, j'ai mis tout mon cœur, toute ma tendresse, toute ma religion, toute ma haine.

d'après Charles Beaudelaire, _les fleurs du mal_​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

prise de sang à la recherche de traceur et de marqueurs tumoraux


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Août 2020)

Parfois, quand on nous fait une prise de sang, on nous laboure le bras ... 
comme avec un *tracteur*


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

ah ! le trac te retient attendre
à tendre à Ninon ces fleurs
s'effleurer sera-t-elle tendre
le temps dresse sa herse aux pleurs
ô pleus regret si souriante


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

C'est la 
--> Routine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Août 2020)

Une rustine comme celle des tracteurs, pourrez-elle me servir, de chambre à air et rafistoler ma vie, que je redevienne souriante, même lors de ma journée de routine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Août 2020)

⟶Reines ⟵


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

--> Sirène


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2020)

Six reines prises dans la *résine* serinent, sereines, qu'elles renient en série les sires (haine !).


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2020)

sirènes de résine désirées des sires résignés


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2020)

Il paraît que les sirènes hurlent par manque de réglisse


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2020)

enfants, suçotant un bâton de réglisse,
nous contemplions les callipyges
⟶ lavandières,
surnommées _"nos belles sirènes"_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2020)

Sachez qu'hier, de ma lucarne,
J'ai vu, j'ai couvert de clins d'yeux
Une fille qui dans la Marne
Lavait des torchons radieux.
...............................................
Je quittai ma chambre d'auberge,
En souriant comme un bandit ;
Et je descendis sur la berge
Qu'une herbe, glissante, verdit.
...............................................
Je pris un air incendiaire,
Je m'adossai contre un pilier,
Et je lui dis : « ô lavandière !
(Blanchisseuse étant familier)
...............................................
Qui vous aime est dans un palais.
Si vous vouliez, je serais prince ;
Je serais dieu, si tu voulais. » -
La blanchisseuse, gaie et tendre,

Sourit, et, dans le hameau noir,
Sa mère au loin cessa d'entendre
Le bruit vertueux du battoir.


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Août 2020)

Lavait-elle à même la rivière ?
ou bien
Y avait-il un lavoir en  ardoise  ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2020)

_.. .._
_Les ⟶ vieillards grondent et reprochent, 
Mais, ô jeunesse ! il faut oser. 
Deux sourires qui se rapprochent 
Finissent par faire un baiser._
_.. .._


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2020)

sans ardoise ni d'art d'Oise
Suzanne en blanc de tenue


vieillards d'épier cette nue
ravivés d'envie sournoise


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

ma jeunesse s'éloigne, tous les jours un peu plus, ma Vie De Merde prend un virage qui ne me plait guère !


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2020)

Le donneur de leçons : — À toi d'éviter que ça tourne au *vinaigre*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

J'essai comme je peut hélas ma vie est semblable à une soupe à la grimace


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Août 2020)

Te laisse pas aller sans quoi tu vas être toute *amaigrie*


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2020)

C’était du temps que j’étais jeune ;
Je maigrissais ; rien ne maigrit
Comme cette espèce de jeûne
Qu’on appelle nourrir l’esprit.

J’étais devenu vieux, timide,
Et jaune comme un parchemin,
À l’ombre de la pyramide
Des bouquins de l’esprit humain.
...


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Août 2020)

La pyramide est constituée de plusieurs myriades de pierres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

il n'y avait aucun maire, à l'époque


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Août 2020)

Et pas, non plus, de *mariage* civil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Août 2020)

L'image du tracteur souriant me fait penser à Martin dans Car's


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Août 2020)

Dans un autre topic, litobar71 nous parle du "Manège enchanté"
Toi, tu nous parles de "Cars"
Ça laisse *imaginer* que vous n'êtes pas de la même génération


----------



## litobar71 (25 Août 2020)

j'avoue qu'aujourd'hui plusieurs épisodes non stop
du _Manège enchanté_ me créent quelques
⟶ migraines,
alors que fut un temps, idem avec _Bonne nuit les petits,_
j'aurais bien aimé ne pas attendre 24h pour l'épisode suivant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Août 2020)

Granite


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Août 2020)

litobar71, 
A en juger ta réaction sur mon post précédent, je crains de t'avoir (encore) froissé.
Je voulais juste placer le mot "imaginer" tout en faisant référence à ton post sur le "Manège enchanté",
et, du coup, ma phrase (même si elle était correcte) prêtait à confusion quant à ce qu'elle sous-entendait.
J'en suis désolé.

Pour me faire pardonner, peut-être devrais-je t'offrir quelques friandises


----------



## litobar71 (25 Août 2020)

les taquineries d'un bec jaune avec 
son lustre de moins ne m'ont point 
⟶ défrisé
plus que ça, mais ma chienne attendant
des petits mâles aux dents pointues...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2020)

mâche, hyenne, hâtant dents
au grand dam de prétendants
--> Sidérés


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2020)

Les prétendants s'ils sont sidérés ne sont pas (tous) *désirés*…


----------



## D34 Angel (26 Août 2020)

... et, parfois, se rendent *ridicules*


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2020)

Les précieux ridicules se prennent pour des derviches


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2020)

d'aise irés, ils tournent, ils tournent 
en ridicules, ces derviches à fines



--> Barbiches


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)

coiffeur pour femmes et barbier pour homme


----------



## D34 Angel (26 Août 2020)

Perso, je me rase tout seul.
Le barbier, je préfère m' *abstenir* d'y aller.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)

Tabernacle


----------



## D34 Angel (26 Août 2020)

Le tabernacle ne renferme pas du taboulet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)

oh ! la boulette hihi


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2020)

On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler,
on est là pour la fête à mon pote.
On n'est pas là pour se faire assommer,
on est venu faire une petite *belote*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Les femmes n'ayant pas de barbe pour protéger leur cou, elles auront besoin d'une étole autour de celui-ci lors des parties nocturnes de belote de leurs maris


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Août 2020)

... puis les feront monter au 7e ciel ... pour regarder les *étoiles*


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

ah ! ces envolées d'étoles aux étoiles :
--> Litotes
de ribotes voilées


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Un peu plus près des étoiles
Au jardin de lumière et d'argent
Pour oublier les rivages brûlants


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Août 2020)

@WheelNelly, le mot "étoiles" a déjà été dit !
M'en souviens pour deux raisons :
1 - C'est moi qui l'ai dit
2 - C'était il y a 30 mn  

Je repars, donc du "Litotes" de *macomaniac* pour évoquer les toiles d'araignée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Les voisins, un lotissement grr les conflits

@D34 Angel j'ai voulu mettre "toile" car il n'y avait que 5 lettres, pour corser le jeu. Hihi


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2020)

Le mot étole ne conient 
Que Quatre lettres différentes... 
C'est le moment de goûter au melon


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Août 2020)

... et oui, le melon, c'est meilleur que la mélatonine fabriquée en laboratoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

la mélatonine est pour aider à l'endormissement, il en va de même avec un bon Pata Negra et ses billes de melon servi au Porto en soirée, à contrario du Mélanome où là c'est l'immunothérapie qui va vous endormir, hélas pas jusqu'à la


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Août 2020)

Dans le "jeu du dernier mot", je n'arrive pas à repartir de la "porcelaine" de @loustic


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

lappe hors ce lait neuf, 
fais gaffe à sa mère
--> Prudence


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2020)

Sans prudence en achetant BIO
 on risque de se faire
--> Duper


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Août 2020)

... et après, on est perdu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

prudence ne vous faîtes pas dupés, derrière l'écran se cache une JF que vous trouvé osé mais je suis plutôt assez prude


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2020)

*Pardieu* ! Qui en doute ?


----------



## litobar71 (28 Août 2020)

sûrement pas nos deux compères
Cocardasse junior & Passepoil 
⟶ ventredediou !


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Août 2020)

Aujourd'hui, nous sommes *vendredi*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

Le --> dernier jour de travail de la semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

Derrière les Reines (déjà énoncé par notre grande dame @Unepause je vous propose de rester dîner ce soir, avant dernière soirée d'août ?


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Août 2020)

Pour moi, ce sera plutôt un apéritif dinatoire


----------



## litobar71 (28 Août 2020)

merci de l'invitation chair hôtesse ,
et combien de convives prévois-tu pour 
⟶ badîner ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

badiner, pas bas dîner, dis ? Nelly, l'
--> Amphitryonne


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2020)

Dîner pas facile, pas dîner facile dans l' 
--> Amphi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

un repas dans un véhicule amphibie je n'aurais pas besoin de bouteille, une simple, assez longue paille et pas de vomi


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

Philanthropie


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

fil
--> Entropie :
rupture de la trame associative des mots


----------



## Berthold (29 Août 2020)

Du coup,
j'en perds mon sens de
l'*orientation*.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

garde le mot d'avant dans ton
--> Rétroviseur
et il y aura fil harmonie


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2020)

Mettre au viseur l'art, Monique s'en remettra.
Elle saura qui viser


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

mettre aux vits heur : Monique va être
--> Servie


----------



## Berthold (29 Août 2020)

Pour l'instant elle *révise* son kama-sutra.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Août 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ai l'ivresse...



Cher @Berthold, je repars sur @macomaniac il me semble que conjuguer un verbe n'est pas correct, j'espère ne pas vous froisser, avec le respect que je vous dois à tous


----------



## Berthold (29 Août 2020)

Waohw ! Je viens de me faire *revisser*… Exact Wheelnelly, j'avais oublié ; ça m'apprendra à rester trop longtemps éloigné de la salle de jeu !


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Août 2020)

On n'a pas le droit de revisiter les règles


----------



## litobar71 (29 Août 2020)

ici, un mot légèrement de travers et direction le
⟶ vestiaire,
ma qué !


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Août 2020)

Les modos de cette section auraient-ils une attitude *bestiale* ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Il n'y a pas de modérateur de la Salle de jeu 
(à la différence de la Terrasse), car les jou-
eurs autogèrent les jeux en jouant par des 
--> Arbitrages
internes à l'action.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Août 2020)

un vrai bétail de taureaux qui s'autogére et la génisse qui veille au grain


----------



## litobar71 (29 Août 2020)

que demande le lecteur assoiffé de sang ?
des taureaux atrabilaires & une génisse
⟶ arbitrale
bienveillante pour le pendant, point barre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Août 2020)

je ne vous prends pas en traître, je me surprends toute seule
Ce trauma-crânien aurait-il fait se connecter mes neurones ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

c'est la vertu
--> Vicariante
si tu as une tête de chou, pense
avec tes oreilles de chou, chou !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Pas encore le niveau pour être une 
--> Aviatrice


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

pas le niveau pour devenir aviatrice, là c'est pour Papa, mais plutôt une viticultrice


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Je dirais plus une 
--> Actrice


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

en bonne actrice, je préfère chevaucher mon Tracteur, pendant les vendanges


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Pour --> tracer dans la terre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Non, non pour crapahuter et visiter mon domaine


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Attention à la 
--> Chute


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> en bonne actrice, je préfère chevaucher mon Tracteur, pendant les vendanges


J'ai déjà dit ce mot il y a quelques jours


Pour ne pas se faire mal lors de la chute, il faut se munir d'un parachute


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

--> Chapeau


----------



## boninmi (30 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> J'ai déjà dit ce mot il y a quelques jours
> 
> 
> Pour ne pas se faire mal lors de la chute, il faut se munir d'un parachute


Aucune importance que tu l'aies déjà dit.
Ce jeu tourne forcément en rond car il est très attracteur* *

Bon, grillé par Jura ... 
Je me suis fait

--> *chapeauter*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Les portes du pénitencier vont...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

C'est pour une 
--> incinération ?


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Août 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Aucune importance que tu l'aies déjà dit.


Ben ...
Si j'ai bien compris les règles, dès lors que quelqu'un se souvient qu'un mot à été (plus ou moins récemment) cité, on ne doit pas le rejouer.

Quand on joue à ce jeu, il faut faire preuve d' *imagination*


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> […](plus ou moins récemment)[…]


C'est sur les termes _plus_ ou _moins_ que ce joue la sensibilité de cet arbitrage : inutile de s'en mettre martel en tête, le taux d'erreurs reste *marginal*.


----------



## litobar71 (30 Août 2020)

il n'en demeure pas moins que les
⟶ madriguaux
des sieurs loustic & macomaniac
jouent sur la sensibilité de nos âmes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Adieu la drague par clavier interposé, je dois m'en aller


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

dragueurs à madrigaux en draps gueux à la
--> Madrague


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Août 2020)

Et si le dragueur offre des dragées ?


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2020)

Quel type de dragées ?
S'il s'agit de friandises, la draguée n'en sera probablement pas *dérangée*.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

de la part d'hère rangé, elle n'y verra nul
--> Danger
d'errant geai


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Août 2020)

On appelle D34 Angel ? 
Présent !


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2020)

En cherchant bien on trouve
la Départementale 34
et Angel "canne à pêche" en allemand ! 
Faisons comme si... Quelle 
--> Dégringolade


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Août 2020)

Si tu savais combien ça m'a fait marrer de jouer avec mon pseudo.
... quelle rigolade !


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2020)

Oui, mais respecte les règles (même tacites) du jeu, sinon attention à l'*ordalie* !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Je ne suis pas ordinaire qui m’aime me suive


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

ord dîne hère, en se
--> Barbouillant
la barbe de gras de porc


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2020)

Bar bouillant dans du gras de porc
est, de la nouvelle cuisine, un plat
--> Brillant


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

on doit bien rigoler avec vous autres 
engoncés lors d'une promenade en
⟶ Trabant,
tron de l'air !


----------



## D34 Angel (31 Août 2020)

Une promenade en Trabant, c'est bouleversant


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Encore faut il la 
--> Trouver


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

J’étais sur la
Route


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Avec ta 
--> Brouette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

C’est une 
Boutade


----------



## D34 Angel (31 Août 2020)

Ta boutade me monte au nez 
Euh ... je voulais dire moutarde


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

A Dijon , elle vaut le 
--> Détour


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

besoin d'un tournevis pour resserrer les boulons


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

un boulon n'ayant pas d'encoche 
de vis, mieux vaudrait utiliser un
--> Casse-noisettes
pour bloquer son écrou de serrage


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Septembre 2020)

Moi, je veux bien essayer avec un tournevis ... mais uniquement si on me donne accès à la caisse-noire


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

on pourrait toujours envisager d'
--> Incurver
la tige du tournevis en forme de U de 
manière à y coincer la tête de l'écrou


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

incurver du cuivre, fastoche, à la main


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2020)

Un tournevis en cuivre
pour serrer un écrou 
c'est franchement
--> Vicieux


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Septembre 2020)

Ouhlàlà, me suis fait griller ... j'ai dû éditer mon message.
C'est un devoir civique de respecter les règles


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Un vrai 
--> Cirque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

un vrai cirque pour faire une quiche lorraine lorsque tu restes assis


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Je préfère jouer à la 
--> Coinche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coinche


Sorry : QQ, you can to try again


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Je sors mon 
--> Chéquier


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

sors ton élastic, *Nelly*, 
et balance-lui une
--> Chique
hé !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Quetsche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

Plus dure sera la chute, sans élastique. 
Le chéquier de @Jura39 m'intéresse hihi !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Pas 
--> Touche


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Septembre 2020)

T'entends, Nelly ? 
Pas touche au chéquier de Jura39 ... sinon, tu risques de prendre une cartouche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

Et allez encore un râteau


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Grillé je rebondis avec

--> autre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

Méf' je pourrais me transformer en torche humaine, quoi que ! les chèques, ils seront inutilisables hihi !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> torche


Erreur avec "torche" qui ne contient que 3 lettres du mot " Autre " du post N° 21635


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Erreur avec "torche" qui ne contient que 3 lettres du mot " Autre " du post N° 21635


Elle n'a pas réagi (n'a pas édité son message) 
Elle a fait l' autruche


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Oh la 
--> Cruche


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Septembre 2020)

Faudrait pas trop la chahuter, tout de même (elle pourrait se fâcher)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Sa 
--> chute  pourrait être fatale


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Septembre 2020)

Jura39, tu l'aime bien, ce mot "chute", tu nous l'as déjà sorti dimanche.

Il vaudrait mieux chuchoter pour ne pas qu'elle nous entende


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

#21631 il y a 2h je l’ai dit aussi Je pars de Sir Loustic je suis une vrai 
capricieuse


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> #21631 il y a 2h je l’ai dit aussi Je pars de Sir Loustic je suis une vrai
> capricieuse


Le #21631 n'a rien a voir avec "chuchoter"
Je continue avec " chuchoter "

et je vais me 
--> Coucher


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2020)

refile-leur de ta
--> Choucroute
dit mon père, ça leur évitera 
de jacasser, la bouche pleine


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

C'est presque de la corruption


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

pirouette


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

Pirouette ? cacahuète 
Ah non, c'est pas bon (QQ) et, de plus, me suis fait griller par Jura39

Je repars, donc, avec ma brouette
Ah ben, c'est pas bon non plus ... j'édite

M'en vais goûter quelques chouquettes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

on n'est pas couché, je chuchoté d'enchainer avec vicieux parce que QQ civique. Pirouette cacahuète


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

et tourner les, tournent les violonts. 
Je me suis encore emmêler les pinceaux Rhô


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> et, de plus, me suis fait griller par Jura39


Je rêve ? ou Jura39 a supprimé son message ("chouette" - qui n'était pas bon non plus - QQ) ? 
Du coup, mon chouquette ne convient pas ... ni le "tourner" de Nelly. Il faut repartir de pirouette. 

Avec ces erreurs, j'ai l'impression de faire la girouette


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2020)

Ça ennuie tout le monde
de se comporter comme une
--> Gourde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

Nelly n'est pas dégourdie


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

D'autant que ça fait déjà un petit moment que ce topic "roule"
On n'est plus en rodage

Me suis faut griller par Nelly ... mais, heureusement, mon mot convient


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

toi aussi tu me met en garde, achète moi un cerveau, cotisez-vous ?


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

Pas besoin de t'acheter un cerveau ... 
Il te suffit de regarder comment on fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

des mots oraux, un geste, un regard nous sépare


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

Je regarde surtout ta grandeur ... spirituelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

dragueur va


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2020)

ça change des épigrammes 
--> Goguenardes
des libertins blasés de ce fil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

les libertins blasés et rodés n'en sont pas devenus nauséabond pour autant, malgré leur monocle, ils sont excellents


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2020)

ne pas confondre en effet : *gogue nard* (
--> Déodorant
de chiottes qui refoule) et *goguenard* 
(esprit caustique qui décape)


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2020)

On traîne trop dans les tinettes ici...
Il manque une *ode au ran*ianplan adoré


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

On va essayer de ne pas radoter


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

pourtant radoter est de votre âge, fini le tournage avec Clara Morgane


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

bah ! Clara Morgane est suffisamment
--> Philanthrope
pour ne pas se borner au jeunisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Dommage de ne plus avoir l'âge pour profiter de ses prouesses d'antilope


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

proue esse d'anti-lope,
poupe hôtesse au pilote


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Y'as t-il un pilote, pour m'emmener au toilette, dans l'avion


----------



## D34 Angel (3 Septembre 2020)

L'avion qui t'amène voir les étoiles ? 
(oui, je sais, ça a été dit il y a peu de temps)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

L’amour c’est comme une cigarette ça brûle et ça nous monte à la tête


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Et ça nous fait un toilettage


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2020)

toit, l'étage :
tôt halète âge
toi, laitage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

on va bientôt devoir ressortir le lainage Bouh !


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2020)

Le laid nage dans la boue
Le lait n'a jamais de mal à l'angelot


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

la boue est sale, le lait est frais c'est tangible


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2020)

cette rustique bergère, une fois
--> Débarbouillée
arbore un teint de lys et de rose


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Un cheval muni d'une barde


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2020)

Aide Rose à libérer son égo
Elle apprend le métier de débardeur
(Le lait n'a jamais *fait* de mal)


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Septembre 2020)

loustic : (Le lait n'a jamais *fait* de mal)
Ce n'est pas un bombardeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

je sens une certaine raideur à mon égard de la part de Sieur @loustic ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2020)

un 
--> Glandeur
ne devrait pas s'adresser avec 
raideur à une bergère qui trait


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Septembre 2020)

... sans quoi il risque de se faire étrangler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

j'étais parti de glandeur pour *danger*, oups tu as posté entre temps


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Septembre 2020)

Quoi ? 
On demande (encore) D34 Angel ?
Présent ! 

(Heum, vous me cherchez, là)


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> j'étais parti de glandeur pour *danger*, oups tu as posté entre temps


Certes, mais c'est quand même bon.

Du coup, j'en profite pour changer ma dernière proposition (vous pourriez me trouver un peu lourd)

Alors, je vais préparer le repas ... il est bientôt l'heure de manger


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

on s'en fou, on joue. Celui qui n'est pas content

D'après les règles :
Si vous jouez un verbe, utilisez l'indicatif ou les participes, mais évitez de décliner les conjugaisons. Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> on s'en fou, on joue. Celui qui n'est pas content
> 
> D'après les règles :
> Si vous jouez un verbe, utilisez *l'indicatif* ou les participes, mais évitez de décliner les conjugaisons. Amusez-vous bien !


Le mot indicatif avait bizarrement pris la place de *infinitif*.
Donc utilisez l'*infinitif* ou les participes.
C'était une erreur, pas une
--> Manigance


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2020)

manie ganses du corset sans 
avoir l'air d'y toucher, chez l' 
--> Ingénue
dit mon père


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

c'est du génie


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2020)

_le *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres) du samedi de *WheelNelly* se levant très tôt je raccroche avec l'*ingénue *du dessus. _

zut, j'ai laissé la fenêtre de l'étable ouverte 
et à tous les coups la _Blanquette_ de Monsieur 
⟶ Seguin
va s'esbigner, le loup va encore passer et digérer
durant 48 bonnes heures, malepeste !


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2020)

Non la Blanquette ne risque rien
aucun forumeur n'est là pour lui porter la
--> Guigne


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2020)

pendant que la Blanquette n'y est pas, j'amène Nini la bergère
--> Guincher
la java au Bar de l'Ancre au milieu des loups (de mer) éméchés


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2020)

La Nini n'emmènerai plus guincher
La ridondaine la ridondé
L'est ben trop *chagrine*
La ridondaine la ridondine
Fait rien qu'à s'plaindre
La ridondaine la ridondaindre
Lui préfère la Madelon
La ridondaine la ridondon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

que de manigance contre la bergère ingénue quant elle s'en va guincher le vendredi soir pour noyer son chagrin


----------



## D34 Angel (5 Septembre 2020)

Elle aura du grain à moudre


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2020)

la Nini chagrine
noira son chagrin
girant d'huche à grain
seule avec sa fine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur !

On n'a pas le droit au verbe conjugué participe présent ?


----------



## D34 Angel (5 Septembre 2020)

En revanche, l' agent fait la circulation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Le petit garçon était raidi, subjugué, sans un mot de chagrin ou de révolte, mais ses yeux ressemblaient à ces étangs qu'une grosse averse fait déborder en hiver.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

Le vierge, le vivace et le bel aujourd'hui
Va-t-il nous déchirer avec un coup d'aile ivre
Ce lac dur oublié que hante sous le givre
Le transparent glacier des vols qui n'ont pas fui !


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2020)

Un cygne d'autrefois se souvient que c'est lui
Magnifique mais qui sans espoir se délivre
Pour n'avoir pas chanté la région où vivre
Quand du stérile hiver a resplendi l'ennui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Septembre 2020)

joyeux divertissement que de faire marcher sa tête


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

d'hiver t'hisses, man,
d'y vert... Tisse-m'en
--> Diverses
malices, Alice


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2020)

Déverse Ali ces sous à tes quarante serviteurs


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

hâte ais, carre ente, cerf, 
vit heur vite invite or hé !
--> Libertines


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Septembre 2020)

Où sont passés les divers serviteurs très libertins mais assez brillant ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Ils sont devenus
--> Larbins


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Septembre 2020)

c'est l'heure, en ce jour de grâce dominicale, de faire un bilan


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Je préfère essayer une 
--> Lamborghini


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Septembre 2020)

Moi, je préfère aller visiter le château de Chambord


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2020)

et moi le chat tôt de la femme de
--> Chambre


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Septembre 2020)

Tu vas devoir t'accrocher aux branches


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Septembre 2020)

Cette femme de chambre, du château de Chambort, est arrivé en Lamborghini ce matin, accompagné de son chat Persan. 
A peine arrivé, la vitre entreouverte, celui-ci s'est échappé, a accouru pour se cacher sous la bâche où pousse des canneberges (c'est pas les canadiens qui disent ça ?)


----------



## boninmi (7 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Cette femme de chambre, du château de Chambort, est arrivé en Lamborghini ce matin, accompagné de son chat Persan.
> A peine arrivé, la vitre entreouverte, celui-ci s'est échappé, aaccouru pour grimper sur la branche d'un arbre où, pousse dessous des baies de goji et de cranberries


Non, le vrai nom français c'est 
--> *canneberges* !


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Septembre 2020)

A mon avis, sous la bâche, le chat ne cherche pas les canneberges ... mais, plutôt, des canetons qui s'y seraient cachés.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2020)

sous la *bâche*, il n'y a pas de *ca*nn*eb*erges (QQ) et 
par suite pas de *ca*n*e*tons, mais Prosper le jardinier
--> Bêchant
le carré d'endives


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Septembre 2020)

Ah zut, j'avais pas vu le "QQ" de @boninmi 
et, du coup, me suis trompé en pêchant mes lettres dans canneberges


----------



## boninmi (7 Septembre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Ah zut, j'avais pas vu le "QQ" de @boninmi
> et, du coup, me suis trompé en pêchant mes lettres dans canneberges


  @WheelNelly a édité ses cranberries 
Ce qui a créé un *empêchement* !


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2020)

Gaffe à vos cannes bergères 
--> Endimanchées !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2020)

C'est le moment d'allumer la 
--> Cheminée


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2020)

rien ne plaît tant au chemineau que d'allumer l'
--> Acheminée


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2020)

Surtout saisir l'occasion du mot facile
avant de se retrouver abandonné sur le
--> Chemin...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2020)

aucun guide
--> Michelin
ne renseigne le kairos :

*La coccinelle*

Elle me dit : Quelque chose
Me tourmente. Et j'aperçus
Son cou de neige, et, dessus,
Un petit insecte rose.

J'aurais dû - mais, sage ou fou,
A seize ans on est farouche,
Voir le baiser sur sa bouche
Plus que l'insecte à son cou.

On eût dit un coquillage ;
Dos rose et taché de noir.
Les fauvettes pour nous voir
Se penchaient dans le feuillage.

Sa bouche franche était là :
Je me courbai sur la belle,
Et je pris la coccinelle ;
Mais le baiser s'envola.

- Fils, apprends comme on me nomme,
Dit l'insecte du ciel bleu,
Les bêtes sont au bon Dieu,
Mais la bêtise est à l'homme.

V.H.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Septembre 2020)

Cet effet cette 
Impression 
est ce le bon chemin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> aucun guide
> --> Michelin
> ne renseigne le kairos :
> 
> ...



Sorry c'est un QQ repartons de @macomaniac


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

La leishmaniose cutanée, le plus souvent bénigne, se caractérise par des lésions ulcérées ou ulcéro-croûteuses, parfois très nombreuses, localisées sur les parties découvertes du corps et qui guérissent en général spontanément en laissant des cicatrices. Selon l’espèce infectante la leishmaniose cutanée peut évoluer vers une forme cutanéo-muqueuse ou cutanée diffuse.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Il faut l' éliminer


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Septembre 2020)

... et ne pas minimiser la gravité


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Moins d'un mois, bouh, retour à Nîmes en rééducation. Ce n'est pas minime et je ne pas éliminer ce stage, malgré la Covid


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2020)

retour de qui se magnent à Nîmes
--> Magnanimes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

J'suis perdu sans vous, j'suis seul dans le noir
Les battements de cœur sont violents
Elle s'enfuit, la haine prend place 
Sans vous je ne me sens pas libre, Je fais face à l'immense nuit, 
je demande pardon elle m'a fait sauté dans le vide dans les nuages


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2020)

L’immense grappe brille à ma soif de désastres.

Tout-puissants étrangers, inévitables astres
Qui daignez faire luire au lointain temporel
Je ne sais quoi de pur et de surnaturel ;
Vous qui dans les mortels plongez jusques aux larmes
Ces souverains éclats, ces invincibles armes,
Et les élancements de votre éternité,
Je suis seule avec vous, tremblante, ayant quitté
Ma couche ; et sur l’écueil mordu par la merveille,
J’interroge mon cœur quelle douleur l’éveille,
Quel crime par moi-même ou sur moi consommé ?…

P.V.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2020)

De mouvements si prompts mes vœux étaient remplis
Que je sentais ma cause à peine plus agile !
Vers mes sens lumineux nageait ma blonde argile,
Et dans l’ardente paix des songes naturels,
Tous ces pas infinis me semblaient éternels.

P. V.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

Le système astrologique est basé sur l’observation de la voûte céleste depuis la terre.


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Septembre 2020)

Si je suis dans ma voiture, je ne vois pas la voûte céleste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

Méfie aux tortues, elles tordent et elles tuent


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Septembre 2020)

Arrête, Nelly, de me torturer l'esprit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

L'atteinte du genou droit s'est réveillé avec l'atmosphère mouate, comme je ne peux qu'utiliser ma jambe droite, plus particulièrement la rotule. 
@D34 Angel mon genoux est torturé.
Le syndrome rotulien intervient soit de manière spontanée sans trouble anatomique, soit dans le cadre d'une instabilité rotulienne.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2020)

pourquoi, même en se torturant les rotules à éviter 
les voitures, une tortue ne traverse-t-elle pas une
--> Route ?
(pour répondre, il faut jouer)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

@macomaniac try again, please ?
on y a beaucoup roulait sur la route, qu'elle en ai toute cabossée, sans vouloir vous nuire


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2020)

Une tortue ne traverse pas une route, car la route n'existe pas dans sa fonction 
de route pour la tortue. Cela ne fait pas plus partie de son monde perçu qu'une
--> Tourte
de celui d'un phoque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

merci @macomaniac pour ce joli retournement


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Septembre 2020)

J'en ai le tournis


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2020)

Faut te décider :
choisir entre l'osier et le
--> Rotin


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Septembre 2020)

On peut, aussi, choisir d'aller trottiner


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Septembre 2020)

il me faut nettoyer tout ça !

Cependant quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer l'emploi d'un verbe ? 
- è, er, ait lequel est interdit ? 
Car lorsque je remonte ce fil il y en a, du coup je sais plus


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2020)

L'emploi des verbes est restreint (par convention entre les joueurs qui court depuis lurette) à 
l'infinitif (ex. *nettoyer*), au participe présent (ex. *nettoyant*) et au participe passé (ex. *nettoyé*).

faudra-t-il 
--> Détourner 
le fleuve Alphée pour nettoyer ce bouge ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

il ne va qu'en ritournelle ce jeu 

Alors là j'ai toujours pas compris, on peut on peut pas ? suivant l'humeur du jour des anciens ?


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2020)

Faudrait énoncer les règles,
pour éviter aux nouveaux
de se prendre des *dérouillées*
sans en être avertis :
c'est vraiment trop pinjuste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Ouille Qué règles


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2020)

ouille ! ou aïe ! dis,
--> Ouaille
dérouillée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

Le curé et ses ouailles, se sera peut-être plus facile au pluriel


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2020)

viens mon chou, mon bijou, mon joujou, sur mes genoux, et jette des cailloux à ce hibou plein de poux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

Ce jeu n'est pas pour les pouilleux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Septembre 2020)

Un usage des plus ⟶pieux⟵


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

Encore il ne faut pas être capricieux


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2020)

qu'âpre rit, si eux capricieux (qu'apprécient heur) qu'à prix ci eurent Capri
--> Cieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Ce jeu est astucieux, ne vas que de ritournelle en ritournelle. 
Méfiance au QQ Sir @loustic est capricieux et Sir @litobar71 surveille


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2020)

Les "QQ" devraient être taxés
d'une tournée générale


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2020)

qu'ils concoctent à bon marché des
--> Extases
au fond de nos godets !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

vous prendrez bien un peu d'extasie pour cela


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2020)

ex, ta Zina hait qu'stase y, n'a
cesse d'
--> Excitations 
sur ex cités d'équitation


----------



## Fleur-de-coquelicot (13 Septembre 2020)

Oscillation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Ahah coup de carillons ?


----------



## Fleur-de-coquelicot (13 Septembre 2020)

Pour plus de cafouillages


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

Cette charmante femme, belle plante, malgré son air glacial. 
Vêtu de dentelle en rouge et noir, dégrafa son corsage et pris sa dose d'extasie afin de dissiper l'atmosphère, ainsi elle amena son partenaire à l'extase suprême.


----------



## Fleur-de-coquelicot (14 Septembre 2020)

Sanglée, singée, aux confins du firmament
Elle rompt, inter-rompt
Toise, toi ce sein, saint des saints, pas si sain
Elle erre, eux aiment
Une bise ; cinglante.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2020)

Là, l'assis ! Ciré, Rémy, mi-sol ! Soles d'Aude off, affa-
lée-là, gars lent te l'a,
--> Galante


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2020)

votre gélatine de poiscaille m'embue le cigare...
à quand une bonne vieille
⟶ intégrale
dans ce jeu si simple, au demeurant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

Cinglante mais galante, cette ingénue vêtue sobrement mais élégamment, est à l'affut d'un quelconque tintamarre pour faire irruption dans la chambre conjugale et lui faire l'intégrale...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2020)

quelconque tintamarre
quelle conque tinta mare
qu'hèle con queue tint amarre
--> Ultramarine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)

Encore un effort
Quelques mois suffiront
Je suis presque mort
Quelques mois et c'est bon
Supprimer les traces la moindre trace
Ce qui reste de candeur
Un morceau de glace
À la place du cœur
Et même si je m'améliore
Oh j'en rêve encore
Même cassé, ivre mort
Oh j'en rêve encore
Encore, encore, encore
Ne plus rien sentir
Inconscient, minérale
Plus le moindre désir
Plus de peur ni de mal
Oh, et même si je m'améliore
Oh, j'en rêve encore
Même en sachant que j'ai tort
Oh, j'en rêve encore
Encore, encore, encore
Ooh, ooh
Vivant mais mort
N'être plus qu'un corps
Que tout me soit égal
Plus de mal
Oh oh, même si je m'améliore
Oh, j'en rêve encore, encore
Ton absence qui me mord
Oh, j'en rêve encore, encore, encore
Ton départ et mes remords
Oh, j'en rêve encore
Son corps à lui dans ton corps
Oh, j'en crève encore
Encore, longtemps, encore
Oh, j'en rêve encore
Oh, j'en rêve encore
Longtemps, encore
Oh, j'en rêve encore
Longtemps, encore, encore


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2020)

minet râle : la mie n'a goût que de
--> Limonade


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Septembre 2020)

Limonade ? La boisson préférée des monarques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Septembre 2020)

De l'eau minérale, de la limonade l'orque préfère l'eau salée


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2020)

où est donc passée cette « mer vineuse » des poèmes
--> Homériques ?


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Septembre 2020)

Elle a changé de cap ... elle est passée aux poèmes érotiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Septembre 2020)

Vous la voulez la trique lorsque vous prenez connaissance de mes écrits ?


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Septembre 2020)

On préfère aller au cirque


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2020)

le cirque
--> Hipparque
a besoin de deux clowns...


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2020)

Qui parque son cheval au cirque
est un drôle de clown pour la SPA !
Deux clowns font la paire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

une vaste prairie jouxte l'extérieur du village et le cirque Bouglione y a élu domicile, au moins pour le week-end


----------



## Fleur-de-coquelicot (18 Septembre 2020)

Que ce chapiteau fonde comme neige au soleil
Qu'il se dégonfle des bouffonneries qui le ballonnent
En quelques coups de _rapière_
Et le clown rit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

Pourquoi trop de personne manque de pragmatisme, malgré la conjoncture actuelle ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2020)

ouais : la femme à barbe pourrait choisir le
--> Rasage
au lieu de s'afficher comme phénomène de  cirque


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2020)

Seules les femmes à barbe
seraient égales aux hommes ?
Voici de quoi se gargariser !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2020)

Nuance : les femmes à barbe une fois rasées ont un air d'hommes
--> Ordinaires


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

des femmes à barbe ordinaires ? Moué peut-être, après être qu'elles soient passées chez le barbier, pour quelques dinars


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

Radin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

pour changer de l'ordinaire, 
un drain de kawa pour notre ami @Jura39 vu sa radinerie à dénicher de nouveaux mots ?


----------



## D34 Angel (19 Septembre 2020)

Nelly, tu te poses en gardienne de la nouveauté ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

Un vrai chien de --> Garde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

Une génisse qui préfère manger sa gardienne 
de taureau


----------



## D34 Angel (19 Septembre 2020)

Zut, me suis fait griller par Nelly ... mais ... ouf ! c'est, tout de même, bon 

(un chien de garde) ... prêt à se lancer à l' abordage

PS : Nelly, on dit "gardiane" (ou, peut-être, gardianne) de taureau


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2020)

Et yo-ho-ho ! Et une bouteille de rhum !... mille



--> Sabords !


----------



## boninmi (19 Septembre 2020)

--> bâbord


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Septembre 2020)

la vie est un bobard


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Septembre 2020)

Avec toutes les conneries qu'on nous raconte, on est dans le brouillard


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2020)

Mais lorsque nous y serons
nous sortirons du bouillon


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Septembre 2020)

Certes, mais resterons probablement baillonnés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Septembre 2020)

Les avant-bâillonnés de Bayonne, suite à leur gargantuesque repas ?


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Septembre 2020)

Surtout s'il ont abusé de mayonnaise


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2020)

S'ils abusent ils finiront aux alcooliques *anonymes*.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2020)

Ils n'ont pas lésiné sur les 
--> moyens


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Septembre 2020)

Ils se comportent comme des monstres


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

des monstres à tifs sont par définition 
--> Démonstratifs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Septembre 2020)

La tromperie 

tout le monde trompe tout le monde sauf quand on est naïve comme moi


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

la 
--> Trompe
rit chez l'ailé fan


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Septembre 2020)

On en voit même des rosé d’ailé fan quand on est 

Pompette [emoji23]


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Septembre 2020)

Quand on est "pompette" (ce mot m'a toujours fait rire), on aime jouer de la trompette


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2020)

La trompette de la mort, ça,  il ne faut pas m'en *promettre* !


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2020)

Ce champignon est un cadeau de la nature.
Pour en ramasser pas besoin de s'habiller en pompier
Impossible de se tromper en en ramassant...


----------



## D34 Angel (22 Septembre 2020)

Certes, mais, quand on en ramasse, faut pas se tromper


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

je m'en vais faire la morte, avec mes bouteilles d'alcoolique mais ne vous trompez pas un beau, musclé et peut-être body buldé, pompier va me ramasser, je lui promettrais mon et merveilles dans l'ascenseur. 
Va t-il atteindre l'orgasme, je l'espère, c'est mon fantasme !


----------



## D34 Angel (22 Septembre 2020)

Il va, peut-être, te démonter


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

Domaine


----------



## D34 Angel (22 Septembre 2020)

Nelly, tu ne t'es pas fatiguée pour faire une petite phrase ... 
Attends-tu dimanche pour le faire ? (ce sera trop tard)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

C'étais prévu, entre iPhone où j'ai écrit le mot, une manigance en entraîne une autre et arrivé à mon post, le mode "éditer" était clôt


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Va donc --> manger au lieu de boire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

un arrangement est possible ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

maternage


----------



## D34 Angel (22 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> WheelNelly a dit:
> 
> 
> > manigance
> ...


Au risque de faire grincer Jura39, suis obligé de repartir de "*manigance*" (car "manger" = "QQ")
Zut, il a édité ... je change mon post

On se croirait à la maternelle


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2020)

À la maternelle ? Aïe ! Aïe ! Aïe !
Presque invisible, le tréma !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Je préfère 
--> Mater


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

C’est la

Trame

De quel bouquin ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Celui d'un 
--> Amateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

Amateur de lecture mais un vrai 

Trappeur

En forêt [emoji269]


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

ce trappeur possède l'intégrale des
--> Aventures
du Grand Blek aux éditions Lug


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

La trame du bouquin évoque ses aventures mais aussi, certain de ses passages à la taverne


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Septembre 2020)

Vous ne racontez que des balivernes


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

Un vrai château de 
--> Sable


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

j'en deviens blasée


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

Pas assez 
Balése


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2020)

humble hommage à une grande dame
oui je sais, faut pas conjuguer, mais là, j'assume.

*Déshabillez*-moi
Déshabillez-moi
Oui, mais pas tout de suite
Pas trop vite
Sachez me convoiter
Me désirer
Me captiver
Déshabillez-moi
Déshabillez-moi
Mais ne soyez pas comme
Tous les hommes
Trop pressés.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

C'est --> habile de ta part


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

À la mémoire de Juliette Gréco, on va réécouter sans
--> Babiller




son interprétation de la Javanaise (composée pour elle en 1963 par Serge Gainsbourg)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

Vanille pour javanaise

Oups


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Vanille pour javanaise
> 
> Oups


Je reprend a partir du mot  " Badiller" 

avec le mot --> Brille


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

Libre il est libre Max


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Libre il est libre Max


Déjà cité  et avec la mème phrase 
voir le post


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

La liberté des uns s’arrête où commence la mienne


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Un --> litre  s'il vous plaît


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

C’est du

Rafistolage


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Non de la 
--> Rigolade


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Pour le coup, votre mentalité est laide, l'ouverture d'esprit n'est pas une fracture du crâne.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

C'est 
--> idéal


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Hélas les délais ne sont pas idéaux et ce n'est pas de la rigolade, ce n'est même pas du rafistolage. La liberté est un droit fondamental auxquels beaucoup dérogent pour unique raison d'être bien portant !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Asile


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Je n'aurais, aucunement, besoin de mes valises, tout est dans ma tête. Tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Je danserais bien une --> valse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

certains on besoin de salive pour s'exprimer, d'autre besoin de réflexion ou de remise en question


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Vite la cavalerie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

pourquoi besoin d'ameuter la cavalerie ? la vie n'est qu'un calvaire pour les personnes comme moi. Notre corps nous remet à l'ordre, tout seul


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Arrêtez de vous 
--> Plaindre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Je repars du post précédant comme l'utilisation du verbe est à proscrire. 

Tous le monde n'est pas naît avec une cuillère en argent dans la bouche, même si l'avarice est au diable


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Acier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Ma réaction ? moi portant des gants de velours et toi aux mains de fer


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Ca va faire un
--> Carton


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca va faire un
> --> Carton




(Mon premier post ici, je crois...)


Un  carton d'invitation au Bar de Nelly pour fêter une --> réconciliation ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Apparition 

Tonitruante


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Apparition
> 
> Tonitruante




Pas autant que si l'on jetait sur le sol une bouteille de

--> nitroglycérine.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Je répond par la 
--> Négation à cette invitation


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je répond par la
> --> Négation à cette invitation




Même avec un buffet ou l'on trouverait des pâtisseries à la 

--> nougatine ?...


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2020)

Inutile d'en faire tout un tintouin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Septembre 2020)

Peut-être que le temps est venu nous faire une actualisation


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

La --> copulation des insectes est l'actuallisation de nos fantasmes sexuels

*Citations de  **Tobie Nathan*


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2020)

qu'haut, put là scion
qu'ope eut, las sillon
sis honni mais si
scie on y met ci
--> Microsillon


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2020)

Micro, si on l'ouvrait
on enregistrerait des tas de
--> Conneries


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

Un choix 
--> Cornélien


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2020)

corps n'ait lit hein !
qu'or né lien
qu'hors n'élit : haine

- mais imaginons le jeune Victor (Hugo) à la 
place de Rodrigue : il aurait trouvé moyen d'
--> Obtenir
les faveurs de Chimène la veille avant de tuer 
son père en duel le lendemain (il savait étaler
temporellement les divergences des conflits)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Faire rire, c’est faire oublier. Quel 
--> bienfaiteur 
sur la terre, qu’un distributeur d’oubli !


Victor Hugo : L’Homme qui rit


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2020)

Divers gens déconfits
oublient la magique fibre


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2020)

des confits la fongique fibre
--> Rebiffée
use les zygomatiques
des zigs qui mastiquent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Je n’ai pas encore la

Fibre


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je n’ai pas encore la
> 
> Fibre


Déjà cité par Mr Loustic dans ce post

Je reprend donc avec le mot "Rebiffée"

Il va falloir
--> briefer les règles de ce jeu


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Septembre 2020)

Ne sommes-nous pas trop fébriles pour le supporter ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

je n'ai pas la fibre, choix cornélien tarifs trop élevés tout comme ces reliefs qui bordent la vallée


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Je regarde sur le calendrier  les jours 
--> Fériés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2020)

Ils sont fiers comme Artaban c'est Papis !


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2020)

Les papis tapis tapent ici
l'impie pie sans répit
avant de faire pipi
et de boire de l'eau ferrugineuse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Septembre 2020)

Ainsi sous cette ivresse tempère 
les propos de quelques messages, 
suscitant chez moi grand nombre de
*⟶grimaces⟵*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Septembre 2020)

Besoin de recadrer toutes mes photos au labo avant de les accrocher, à l'aide de cimaises, au PVPBPV et PVPVI. Je vais essayer mais ne garanti rien, il me sera préférable de m'abstenir...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2020)

gris, m'assis, m'aise
avec Gervaise
on n'a qu'un' chaise


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2020)

pourquoi ne pas tout noter dans un cahier, ah ! je ne peux plus écrire à main levée !


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2020)

Quel Assommoir !
Une seule chaise c'est la chiasse !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2020)

Evite de lacher des 
--> Caisses


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2020)

debouts en bout du bar du bouge
les pêcheurs se cuitent en cuissardes
salaces assauts à hussardes
ras contant compte en coups de rouge


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2020)

Difficile de fâcher les caisses
quand les cuisses sont dures


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Octobre 2020)

la rudesse de mon humeur s'associe aux saisons


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Octobre 2020)

N'est-ce pas un peu absurde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Octobre 2020)

j'ai la chiasse, rien qu'à savoir que je vais être verticalisée. Faites moi des grimaces, provoquez-moi à l'aide d'un sabre


----------



## Berthold (2 Octobre 2020)

… mais vous êtes tous *barges* ?


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2020)

allez hop !
mise en quarantaine sur une
⟶ gabare
et pis c'est tout !


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2020)

Et pissez toujours
ça ne rend pas plus glabre


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2020)

pas moyen pour le glabre de
rire dans sa barbe à la vue du
--> Galbe
de la crémière


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Octobre 2020)

La bonne *blague* ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Octobre 2020)

un béluga, c'est pas une blague


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Octobre 2020)

Certes, mais dans les films, on s'en sert pour faire du *doublage* quand on n'a pas de baleine sous la main


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2020)

double âge bel eut gars pour jouer les
--> Godelureaux


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2020)

Ragots de l'ure au pré laissent froid
mais l'animal pourrait s'engluer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2020)

l'Annie m'hale sang glue hé !
la maline s'angle eu ais
l'anis mâle sans l'engueuler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Octobre 2020)

il n'y a pas un souci avec les règles ?
Pas de verbes, il me semble ou c'est moi qui n'est toujours pas compris ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)

Je reprend de  " engueuler "  
verbe a l'infinitif 
L'animal ne fait que 
--> Beugler


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2020)

reproclamons les conventions à coup de
--> Bugle
verbes à l'infinitif, participe présent et participe passé


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2020)

Pour jouer avec une lettre
il suffit de l'envoyer rouler comme un
--> Globule


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2020)

ceva reouj roup
Bulgroz <--
riorim nu tuaf li


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2020)

Serfuag à seluom ed emsalpotce'd erguoB


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

elle meai le vin gerou


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Octobre 2020)

M'étais loupé dans mon précédent message.  J'aurais dû ne pas bouger car ça m'a obligé à éditer


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

Et moi j'ai --> gober la phrase


----------



## litobar71 (4 Octobre 2020)

bigre de
⟶ bougre !
trop de porcelets
& pas assez de mamelles !


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Octobre 2020)

C'est du brouillage d'esprit, tout ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Octobre 2020)

Je m’en vais faire mes 

Gazouillis


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

Attention de ne pas ce faire 
--> Zigouiller


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Octobre 2020)

Moi, j'aurais dit flinguer


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

et 
--> gifler


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Octobre 2020)

Arrête de chipoter ... ça va vite me gonfler


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

Attention de ne pas te casser un 
--> Ongle


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

de sanguine onglée
crève le ballon
des mots Madelon
en fière jonglée


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2020)

Ceux qui insultent Madelon
se feront vite engeôler


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

engeôlé
en geôle hé !
ange au laid
--> Relogeant
lège âne haut
l'ais Jeanne ô
l'ai-je anneau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

il me faut faire des tours de manège à mon cheval à l'aide d'une longe


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

Nelly aime les 
--> Longues
queues (de cheval) avec de gros nœuds verts


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

Mes scores sont identiques à février, bon entretien de mon genou, d'après Dr, je travaille bien mes étirements, enfin un bon point


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

Nougatine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

Manger de la nougatine n'est pas chose anodine lorsqu'on prend soin de sa ligne


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

Je vais y réfléchir 
--> Demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

Nom d'une pipe, un diamant  @Jura39 autour du cou, histoire de l'assortir à mes nattes !
Bah non ! nouer d'un élastique vert, plutôt une émeraude !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Octobre 2020)

Rigide, comme du linge passé à l' ⟶amidon⟵


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

à la mie don
pour un bal mon-
dain céladon
ton du pardon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

Un édredon en

Amidon

Ce n’est pas mondain


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Un édredon en
> 
> Amidon
> 
> Ce n’est pas mondain



Oups je ne sais plus écrire à cette heure ci repartez de Maître @macomaniac


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Octobre 2020)

Je reste en admiration devant vos échanges


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2020)

Plaisr de jouer aux cinq lettres
en jouant du mirliton


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Octobre 2020)

les 5 lettres c'est de la cuisine, savoir être un bon marmiton, mélanger 5 lettres différentes pour obtenir un nouveau mot assez gouleyant servi avec une bonne bouteille !


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Octobre 2020)

Pour parfumer les petits plats (Nelly parle de cuisine), il faut utiliser le romarin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Octobre 2020)

le chef du manoir appelle les convives grâce à son mirliton, il leur a préparé un poulet basquaise, mijoté avec une branche de romarin dans la cocotte


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Octobre 2020)

A sa place, j'aurais préparé des macaronis


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

ils se sont éparpillés quand ce coquin 
de gâte-sauce a pincé les fesses de la
--> Maritorne


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Octobre 2020)

Cette maritorne avait de grosses fesses pour "amortir" les gestes déplacés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Octobre 2020)

accordez moi un moratoire (ou purgatoire) je rentre dans une assez mauvaise période : prise de bec, de tête et deviens plus susceptible avec ces étroits d'esprit que je rencontre toute l'année. Le soleil est parti avec ma bonne humeur !


----------



## litobar71 (7 Octobre 2020)

pour adoucir l'humeur de WheelNelly
préparons-lui quelques
⟶ romatières
de la Méditerranée au beurre blanc


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Octobre 2020)

@litobar71 j'adOre le poisson en plus, c'est mon met favori. 
Au beurre blanc, parmi toute les ramifications possible des sauces pour le poisson, j'aime bien celle-ci !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

Dous Jésus ! des amateurs de poisson... Je ne
 peux penser à du poisson sans évoquer les
--> Merluchons
surbouillis de mon enfance : une chair blanchâtre cartonneuse bardée 
d'arêtes dures, une fois pelée l'enveloppe écailleuse, tandis que la tête 
de l'animal dardait sur moi un œil noir aussi éteint qu'un bouton de bottine


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2020)

J'ai déjà envie de --> humer ce plat


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Octobre 2020)

Fais attention de ne pas attraper un rhume


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2020)

Je vais pas 
--> chaumer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Octobre 2020)

Pour 

rehausser 

ta côte de popularité?


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Octobre 2020)

Pour courir vite, il faut être bien chaussé  
(oui, je sais, aucun rapport avec la côte de popularité)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2020)

*humer* en train de *chaumer* menace du *rhume* des foins. 
Mais la meule finie de *rehausser*  : *chaud c'est* ! les sangs
--> Échauffés
par les appâts de la bergère


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

La bergère a eu chaud mais ses appâts n'ont pas marché, lors de sa pêche. 
Hum ! é les bons cafés qu'elles vous a servi, encore que vu l'heure, elle ne va pas chaumer pour servir l'apéro, à la place !

chaussé c/ popularité seulement 3 lettres ?


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> chaussé c/ popularité seulement 3 lettres ?


J'ai la fâcheuse impression que tu t'es gourrée de mot : "Chaussé" venait à la suite de "rehausser" et non de "popularité"
Si tu mettais mieux en évidence les mots que tu proposes, tu ne te louperais pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

22949 c/ post 22950 ?

J’ai mis dans mon nez mais quand même ???


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> 22949 c/ post 22950 ?
> 
> J’ai mis dans mon nez mais quand même ???


Je comprend pas non plus ce post ??


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

Je reprend avec le mot " fâcheuse " 

Taches


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

Sorry j’ai lu entre deux lignes comme une

Hache

J’ai tous mélangé


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Sorry j’ai lu entre deux lignes comme une
> 
> Hache
> 
> J’ai tous mélangé


C'est l'entre deux mers ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

Of course [emoji485][emoji182]


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

j'ai été élevé dans l'Entre-Deux-Mers : un triangle montueux 
entre les jambes de la Garonne et de la Dordogne, voilé d'un
--> Chaste
couvert de feuilles de vignes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Octobre 2020)

Elevé auprès de vignes, il faut bien ça pour apaiser l'amertume des chicons de mon lieu de naissance. 
Ce soir vendredi, je voyage, se sera Cuba Libre agrémenté d'un 
sachet 
de sucre de canne


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

cul bas libre à gré mentait d'un sachet ses appâts (de sucre de cannes) 
--> Cachetés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Octobre 2020)

Tous les bonheurs, tous les plaisirs changent d'
⟶aspect⟵ 
à chaque pas que nous faisons dans la vie.


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2020)

Nous y sommes, elle nous étouffe
la société du
--> spectacle


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

quand il y a trop-plein de spectacle, les
--> Réceptacles
tendent à manquer de hauteur de bord


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Octobre 2020)

Tous vos commentaires sont agréables à capter tant ils font preuve d'originalité.
Merci à vous tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Octobre 2020)

il me faut bien que je vous laisse une trace de mon passage à multiple visage


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2020)

J'ai pas de 
--> cartes


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Octobre 2020)

Et moi, je ne suis pas raciste


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2020)

Tu es 
--> Cariste ?


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Octobre 2020)

Pourquoi cariste ? 
Je ne suis pas sectaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

C'est une caricature


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

A suivre a la 
--> Trace


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

philatéliste, cartophilie tant de hobbies qui perdent leur trace. 
Viens de déceler une erreur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> il me faut bien que je vous laisse une trace de mon passage à multiple visage


@Jura39 il te faudrait rejouer !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Sec t'erres, car y qu'as-tu ? Retrace : fila, tel lys 
te carre tôt, fi ! lisse teint, Phyllis 'tain, philistin
--> Crétin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

J'ai perdu l'étincelle qui allumé ma sert vêle, peut-être à cause de mon sert-tête


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

Le psychologue a t'il une nouvelle 
--> cliente ?


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Octobre 2020)

Non, juste une patiente
Zut, c'est pas bon (QQ), je reposte

Une telle cliente, il va devoir se la coltiner longtemps


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2020)

cure interminable
qu'eurent inter minables


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

Pourquoi la vie sociale nous oblige à être binaire
2 non, seul c'est mieux, on naît seul, on meurt seul


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2020)

Seul suffit pour manger du salsifis
Deux l'un vers l'autre pour braire


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Octobre 2020)

Défense de braire en zone urbaine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

@loustic mangera ses salsifis, je me laisse tenter, volontiers, par une tarte à la rhubarbe, non pas urbaine mais rurale


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Octobre 2020)

Le barbier n'aime pas la tarte à la rubarbe 
zut, pas bon (QQ) 

Ma compagne n'est pas barbue


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2020)

Elle n'est donc pas l'égale de l'homme ?
Ce n'est pas une raison pour prendre du barbiturique


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

due barbe y t'eurent y, queue
du bar, biture hic !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Ça
Turbine
Vos cerveaux à cette heure ci ?


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Octobre 2020)

Ce forum est une tribune pour nous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Et moi ça me

Ruine
Mon cerveau a cet heure ci


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Octobre 2020)

Nulle intention de te nuire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

Hier soir, vos cerveaux ont turbiné et mon ruissellement de neurones qui habituellement s'éveille, a lamentablement échoué. 
Cette tribune y nuirait-elle ? je ne pense pas. Plutôt ma rééducation qui nuit à mes synapses, elles ne peuvent plus faire deux choses en même temps !


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Ce forum est une tribune pour nous


*Ce forum est "La salle de jeu". *

Ne tombons pas dans le ruisseau.


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Octobre 2020)

Si je tombe (dans le ruisseau), tu n'es pas obligé de me suivre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

A quoi bon survivre dans ce monde où, tous vous rejette


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Octobre 2020)

Si tu es vigoureuse, on ne te rejette pas


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2020)

n'approchez pas de berge
quand la Vouivre gamberge


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Octobre 2020)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu/lu ce mot "vouivre". Il y avait un (vieux) film qui avait ce titre, si je ne m'abuse.
Mais, bon ... je ne me laisserai pas envouter par cette vouivre.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2020)

en vous têtu
tes tu voués
tue aventu-
re t'avouez


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

un virus nommé Covid est une entrave à mes aventures, fini d'être envoûté par ses américains, fini les rêves et bonjour ma réalité !


----------



## D34 Angel (15 Octobre 2020)

Va donc te changer les idées à la taverne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

heu ! sans vouloir te manquer de quoi que ce soit "taverne" a déjà été cité, je crois, travesti-toi mdr


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> heu ! sans vouloir te manquer de quoi que ce soit "taverne" a déjà été cité, je crois, travesti-toi mdr


Désolé, j'ai tendance à tout faire de travers, ces jours-ci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

serais-tu pas plutôt versatile


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Octobre 2020)

Non, mon signe astrologique est le Verseau (pas le versatile )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

t'as une reservation ?

pour changer de signe astro, les meilleurs sont nés sont le signe du sagittaire !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2020)

Pas pour manger dans cette
--> Taverne


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas pour manger dans cette
> --> Taverne


"taverne" déjà dit (voir en haut de page), je repars sur le post de Nelly ("réservation")


Les "Sagittaire" ... les meilleurs ? 
Non, crois-moi, mon fils et celui de ma compagne sont Sagittaire.
Ils agissent toujours dans l'adversité


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2020)

En effet c'est noté sur l'
--> Ardoise


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Octobre 2020)

Il ne faut pas ranger l'ardoise dans le casier


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2020)

Je comprend , mais j'écris toujours sur une ardoise avec une 
--> Craie


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2020)

à force de vider les casiers pour remplir les ardoises, le
--> Tenancier
se prend pour un bras de la justice


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Octobre 2020)

Il ne peut pas se retenir de faire la police


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2020)

Tenant ci-écolier volage
mais soumis à la trinité républicaine


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Octobre 2020)

Je ne resterai pas inerte devant la non-mise en évidence, par loustic, du mot important (je présume que c'est "*trinité*").


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

le teinturier a un casier judiciaire. Je retiens le tenancier, qui comme la majorité d'entre eux, reste inerte face à notre trinité républicaine bafouée, au nom de qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2020)

Je reste a l'
--> Interieur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

@Jura39  tu réitère les mêmes mots, ne voudrais tu pas faire tourner un peu ton cerveau ?
Là on dirais que tu réfléchis comme une reinette


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2020)

Une reinette 
--> inerte


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2020)

Éh ben ! Pour moi qui n'ai pu venir participer au présent fil depuis une *éternité*, quelle surprise ! Quelle activité !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

besoin urgemment d'une étreinte câline, à l'intérieur d'une reinette, une éternité que je n'ai eu ce type d'activité ??


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2020)

Tu veux  te donner Entièrement  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

sur internet, allez soyons fou, c'est pas parce qu'on est samedi soir que je vais passer une bonne soirée !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2020)

Attention aux 
--> interdits


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2020)

--> inédits


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une reinette
> --> inerte


Cité par moi-même 4 messages au dessus du tien  


Entre Interdits et inédits, je reste indécis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

Donne moi un indice, sinon je...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2020)

alerte
--> Incendie !
On signale un départ de feu dans le fil des 5 lettres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)

elle allume tous les bars, qui reste ouverts, entièrement interdit pendant le couvre-feu.
Cendrillon pour ses 30ans est une junky qui fait le trottoir.


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2020)

On est loin d'une histoire à l'eau de rose avec des *licornes* et des Bisounours…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)

Bah ! non 
Une sirène amoureuse d'un bisounours


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2020)

je n'ai jamais réussi à
--> Discerner
le raccord inguinal des Sirènes


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2020)

Il eût fallu *scinder* la queue d'ycelles en deux parties, acte qu'elles n'auraient pas apprécié à sa juste valeur. Du moins j'imagine.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2020)

seins d'elle aqueux, quand elle touche le fond de la
--> Piscine
dans son petit pull marine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

Y'a pas qu'au fond de la piscine 
Que mes yeux sont bleu marine 
Tu les avais repérés sans qu'il y ait un regard 
Et t'avais rappliqué avec ton pénis
toujours en retard, décousu au coude
Et je pais l'effet retard


----------



## D34 Angel (19 Octobre 2020)

Voilà qui me laisse pensif


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2020)

Pénis pensif feint le *festin* mais infeste d'ineptes fentes. C'est pitié.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

comme un sentiment de pitié, eh oui je sais !
mon corps, mon âme n'évoque que ça. 
Pas même l'envie, et Dieu sais cette envie qui me ronge mais me tient éveillée


----------



## boninmi (19 Octobre 2020)

--> qui peut provoquer un *assentiment* (ou pas)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

une satire ? un sentiment profond qui touche les abysses de mon subconscient, ou pas


----------



## litobar71 (19 Octobre 2020)

une tirade ?
.... ....
_Emphatique : « Aucun vent ne peut, nez magistral,_
_T’enrhumer tout entier, excepté le
⟶  mistral  __! »_
.... ....


----------



## D34 Angel (19 Octobre 2020)

A vos ordres, mon amiral


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2020)

si de venir braver le mistral l'ami râle,
pour quelque penny Annie sait la martingale


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2020)

L'activité d'Annie,
avec ses sucettes
(ou ses Mistral gagnant ?)
reste *marginale*…

… ou pas ?


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Octobre 2020)

Il y a bien un mot (commençant par V) qui me vient à l'esprit mais ... 

Disons, simplement qu'Annie a été enchantée par la sucette de Merlin


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2020)

mais Viviane (Dame du Lac) sut retourner contre 
Merlin ses enchantements en l'enserrant dans un
--> Esplumoir


----------



## litobar71 (20 Octobre 2020)

une espèce de
⟶ prison
d'air cet esplumoir,
un _confinement_ en quelque sorte.. ..


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2020)

Dans les plumes 
quel plaisir de s'
--> assoupir


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2020)

et de lui voler dans les 
plumes, quel plaisir de ses
--> Soupirs
(la mie j'entends)


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Octobre 2020)

Après le dernier soupir, il y a l' autopsie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

Ce marginal d'Amiral assouvit ses pulsions avec la Dame du Lac, Vivianne. 
Suite à quelques soupirs de jouissance, naît une petite Annie qui retournera en poussière, son autopsie ne sera alors plus possible


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ce marginal d'Amiral assouvit ses pulsions avec la Dame du Lac, Vivianne.


J'ignore quel âge a cette Dame du Lac mais c'est dans les vieilles soupières qu'on fait la meilleure soupe
(Heum ... c'est peut-être pas très élégant)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

Vieille mais puissante, notre République, même si elle est "dirigé" par un guignol


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2020)

Sa direction est *épuisante*.


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2020)

Mon coeur, lassé de tout, même de l'espérance,
N'ira plus de ses voeux importuner le sort ;
Prêtez-moi seulement, vallon de mon enfance,
Un asile d'un jour pour attendre la mort.

_Lamartine_


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2020)

la _Martine_, sâcrée drôlesse, cette 
⟶ paroissienne 
du soixante et onze (71) qui nous a écrit
_*La Vigne et La Maison*_, n'est-ce pas WheelNelly ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Octobre 2020)

la prévision vaux mieux que la guérison


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2020)

(scout toujours prêt)
là, prêts vits y ont, les
--> Patrouilleurs
de Hamster Jovial


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2020)

Pâte rouille heureusement
les roues dans les cages


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Octobre 2020)

sourde, je n'entends qu'avec mon coeur


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Octobre 2020)

Il faut prendre le problème à la source


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2020)

et faire tomber les *écrous* de la malveillance.


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Octobre 2020)

... Sinon, c'est la *course* à la galère


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

De quoi battre un 
--> Score


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Octobre 2020)

C'est évident ... c'est pas *sorcier*


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2020)

Un sorcier sous le signe du scorpion
rendrait la vie plus piquante


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2020)

le pourvoir de se
--> Contorsionner
la queue ne peut manquer de 
piquer la curiosité des dames


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Octobre 2020)

Ce sorcier, naît sous le signe du scorpion, se sert de sa queue comme d'un tisonnier


----------



## D34 Angel (22 Octobre 2020)

C'est très* érotique*, ce que dit Nelly


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2020)

Je préfère des propos érotiques à un discours *étriqué*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Octobre 2020)

Allez-y en toute quiétude, mes propos sont sortis du coeur !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2020)

éducation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Octobre 2020)

Quel est la bonne conduite à adopter ? je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus, je suis perdue...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2020)

Lire la 
--> Notice


----------



## D34 Angel (22 Octobre 2020)

Encore faut-il trouver la bonne *section *


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2020)

Sexe ? Si on
opte pour des *actions* calinantes,
je suis partant !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2020)

et j'ai crié...
Sec scion ? aqueux scion 
qu'Aline ente avec
--> Onction


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Octobre 2020)

Ne va-ce pas créer un *conflit* ?


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2020)

Con fliqué est capable
de te mettre la main dessus !
Fiston !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2020)

con fit de canne art 
fi ! ce ton
qu'on fie : qu'à nard confit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Octobre 2020)

Les actions du fiston dans la section créent des conflits, c'est nocif


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Octobre 2020)

Surtout s'il fait le *forcing*


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2020)

fort cynique, il mâche 
de la réglisse en 
--> Forniquant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Octobre 2020)

Quel est ma

Nation ?7


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Nation ?*7*


Le "7" est-il une autre forme de point d' *interrogation* ?


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2020)

On en perd toute *orientation*.


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2020)

7 ? Assez ! Ne soyons pas tatillon


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2020)

Tâte hiles : y ont quelle émanation, hein ! 
Terre, ô gars, scion, aure y hante à scion !
s'exclame le contrôleur de morpions du
--> Bataillon


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Octobre 2020)

Les morpions ne sont pas du *bétail *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Octobre 2020)

Maître @loustic sera tatillon si je propose choix libre-arbitre, à ces morpions

c'est bien un seul mot ? quel est votre orientation, un ou deux ?


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2020)

Les morpions sont partout, jusque dans l'
--> Arrière-boutique


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2020)

Montaigne, qui aimait se garder une arrière-boutique de
--> Solitude,
ne précise pas s'il lui fallait en chasser les morpions


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Octobre 2020)

Ne suffirait-il pas de mettre ces morpions en *solde* pour s'en débarrasser ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2020)

Je n'ose trop imaginer les *drôles* d'outils nécessaires à une telle opérations…


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Octobre 2020)

Ça mettrait un sacré bordel   (Désolé pour la vulgarité)


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2020)

paf en
--> Bordée
Lou claque
quel coup !


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2020)

Dans les fesses
un bon coup de brodequin


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2020)

un bon coup de broc de quintonine :
ça donne bonne mine (au crayon)


----------



## boninmi (26 Octobre 2020)

toi aussi, tu es fan de l'*hydroxychloroquine *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Octobre 2020)

Avec un drône, qui passe au dessus des maison tirant des fléchettes imbibées ?


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2020)

Je me demande ce que ça pourrait bien *donner*…


----------



## D34 Angel (26 Octobre 2020)

Ça ferait *fondre* ce put. de virus


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)

Nous allons tourner en 
--> Rond


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2020)

_Oh le beau QQ ! Repartons donc sur le « fondre » de D34 Angel…_

Alors qu'il aurait suffit de la tourner bien *ronde* (la phrase) …


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)

Bon , je pars en 
promenade


----------



## D34 Angel (26 Octobre 2020)

Tu deviens *nomade *


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2020)

Plutôt un vrai démon


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2020)

une couche épaisse d'amendes glissées par la flicaille
s'est accumulée au fil des rondes 
sur le pare-brise de ma brave auto 
et lors de ma promenade du soir je m'en vais
⟶ émonder
les balais d'essuie-glace de leurs scélérates feuilles vertes !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2020)

il faut briquer le carrosse, avant de 
sortir dans le monde avec Liane, la
--> Demi-mondaine


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Octobre 2020)

Pourquoi "demi-mondaine" ? 
Serait-elle *radine* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Octobre 2020)

demi-mondaine, pas si demi que ça, surtout qu'elle n'est pas radine
après ce qu'elle sait mit dans les narines


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2020)

Le Président de la République Française Félix Faure succomba en 1899 
entre les bras d'une telle demi-mondaine (de celles qu'on appelait alors 
les "grandes allongées"). Un prêtre appelé en hâte pour administrer
 l'extrême-onction demande : « Le Président a-t-il toujours sa 
--> Connaissance ? »
Réponse du concierge : « Non, elle est sortie par la porte de derrière ».


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Octobre 2020)

Le président rétorque :
Elle sortie par derrière emprunter l'ascenseur


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2020)

Le président ne risquait pas de rétorquer bien fort,
la grande faucheuse avait frappé,
*censure* ultime.


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2020)

pendant ce temps-là la _*connaissance*_
avait disparu au coin de l'avenue
dans un taxi Daimler Riemenwagen _Victoria_
encore visible à Stuttgart au musée
⟶ Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Octobre 2020)

Facile aux médecin de prescrire une camisole médicamenteuse les benzodiazépines


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2020)

Plus facile que de s'envoler
vers le zodiaque à bord d'un zodiac


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2020)

Idéal pour visiter la ville de 
--> Cadiz


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> déal pour visiter la ville de
> --> Cadiz


C'est pas sympa de nous avoir mis un mot ne contenant que 5 lettres dont un Z .... 
Difficile de trouver un mot avec ces 5 lettres sans avoir un verbe conjugué !

Pas de petite phrase ... je me contente de citer un mot : *zodiacal*


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2020)

j'ai glissé en loucedé à l'oreille (en SMS en fait) de ma voisine russophone
⟶ zelinda
comme prénom pour sa future petite-fille,
qui devrait être une Capricorne ( et Bœuf ou Bufflonne en chinois horoscopique),
nous verrons bien si cela sied aux parents...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Octobre 2020)

mais heu ! 
Ô grand maître @litobar71 les prénoms ne sont pas proscrit ? D'après des souvenirs lointains notre second maître @loustic si les prénoms étaient bons, vu qu'ils n'ont pas d'orthographe, toutes réponse avec un prénom serait possible ?

Que diable vais-je bien trouver ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2020)

_*zelinda*_ est aussi un nom commun
comme chez nous autres sont
⟶ madeleine
_rose 
pierre
clementine
fleur
olivier
ambre_
etc..

que ne faut-il pas faire pour s'en sortir, palsambleu !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2020)

Ou
--> Adeline


----------



## boninmi (27 Octobre 2020)

--> mandoline


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> mais heu !
> Ô grand maître @litobar71 les prénoms ne sont pas proscrit ? D'après des souvenirs lointains notre second maître @loustic si les prénoms étaient bons, vu qu'ils n'ont pas d'orthographe, toutes réponse avec un prénom serait possible ?


Tu veux *dynamiter* le topic ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2020)

mandoline
m'endort Line
mande Dorine
me câline
ma voisine
--> Mandarine


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2020)

Ah ! Les beaux prénoms d'aujourd'hui :
Autobussine
Gratchounette
Tartinade
Kochonina etc... 
Amendine ou
--> Amande


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Octobre 2020)

Je ne participerai pas au *déminage* de prénoms explosifs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Octobre 2020)

Mes 
Méninges 

Ont été dynamités a coup de  mandarine au zeste d’amandes


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Octobre 2020)

Tes méninges (après avoir été dynamitées) vont devenir *immenses*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Octobre 2020)

Ma cervelle comme mon HDD deviens

Minuscule


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Octobre 2020)

Plus c'est petit, plus c'est *minutieux*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Octobre 2020)

Je suis face à de redoutable Examinateur


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2020)

j'ai du sélectionné, bien malgré moi, comme examinatrice,
⟶ Calamity Jane,
ma narine gauche obstruée par 
le Colt Navy de Wild Bill Hickok
qu'elle maintenait fermement, la bougresse !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2020)

évite de te faire coincer le pif-paf dans la
--> Mécanique
dit mon père (qui l'avait long)


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

--> confinement


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2020)

--> Confit
nœud ment au moment de hisser la drisse


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

--> Conflit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Octobre 2020)

restons tonic, durant ce confinement 2.0, pensons à éliminer tous ces confit de canard que l'on va bientôt manger !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2020)

C'est 
--> consistant


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2020)

*Sanction* : + 5 kg…


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2020)

Il y a conflit de canard et de poids plume.
Moralité : ne manger que des 
--> Haricots
verts pour avoir une ligne en rapport


----------



## litobar71 (29 Octobre 2020)

je souligne que se taper un
⟶ chariot
complet de haricots verts
amène millions de calories,
et donc adieu la ligne,
priorité à la diminution des kilojoules, boudiou !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2020)

Il faut donner que des croquettes a ce 
--> Chiot


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Octobre 2020)

Je n'ai eu comme choix que de choir dans mes idées avec mon maigre vocabulaire. 
Des chariots me feront office de chariote, non pas pour la remplir d'haricots vert mais de bonbons ! Personnellement, ce serai un verre, que dis-je UNE BOUTEILLE, ou un sort !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2020)

Au --> chiotte l'arbitre


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Octobre 2020)

Avant de s'en prendre à l'arbitre, faudrait arrêter de *tricher*


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2020)

Confinés, sans coupe-tifs nous
deviendrons rapidement hirsutes


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

bah ! ma Dalila saura bien me
--> Ratiboiser
l'occiput


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

Cheveux courts méritent une biscotte alors que cheveux long ont droit à une crème de marrons (fait maison, direct d'Ardèche), telle est ma sanction !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

mieux vaut se prendre une biscotte d'arbitre qu'un œil au beurre noir du
--> Biscoteau
d'un balèze


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

Ah les cépages, noirs : merlot (14 %), grenache noir (11 %), syrah (8 %), cabernet sauvignon (6,5 %), carignan (5,3 %), pinot noir (3,7 %), gamay (3,5 %), trousseau, poulsard, tibouren.
Et  blancs : ugni blanc (10,2 %), chardonnay (5,6 %), sauvignon blanc (3,5 %), savagnin.
Dégustons les, de tous les côteaux de notre beau pays, au coin de la cheminée.


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Dégustons les, de tous les côteaux de notre beau pays, au coin de la cheminée.


*Actuellement*, ça devient compliqué pour aller en acheter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

Faut être 

tactile 

Avec la bouteille


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Côte : eau. 
Aqueux tue aile, ment 
tact, il y 
faut du raide, à l'
--> Électuaire


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2020)

Cela convient à tous
pas seulement à un
--> Valétudinaire


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2020)

Tout valétudinaire sain d'esprit
rejetterait l’exécrable électuaire
mais saurait
*valider*
le divin merlot !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Octobre 2020)

thierry37 a dit:


> Si vous jouez un verbe, utilisez l'indicatif ou les participes, mais évitez de décliner les conjugaisons. Amusez-vous bien !



@Berthold je ne voudrais pas vous froisser, autant c'est moi qui n'est toujours pas compris l'emploi des verbes à l'infinitif ou indicatif ?
quoiqu'il en soit le tout reste invariable pour moi ! tant qu'on ne boit pas de que de l'eau


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

@ *Nelly*. Les joueurs en cours de partie commencée en 2014 ont été amenés à ajouter certaines conventions de jeu afin de corser la difficulté. Ainsi la convention d'avoir à reprendre 5 lettres différentes qui ne faisait pas partie de la régle initiale du jeu. Ainsi en ce qui concerne les verbes : sont admis infinitif, participes présent et passé (donc 3 formes) et aucune autre. Le *valider* de *Berthold* est donc valide, comme le serait un *validant* ou un *validé*. Pas un Je valide etc. Un jeu sans capacité d'évolution de conventions interactives entre les joueurs (dans le respect d'un principe foncier : ici les 5 lettres) aurait tôt fait de devenir une mécanique fastidieuse. Tu noteras aussi qu'insérer le mot de 5 lettres dans un texte destiné à faire soudure sémantique ou acoustique avec le mot source rajoute une contrainte marrante qui évite les coq-à-l'âne et autres cheveux sur la soupe.
----------

raie se tint variable dans le choix des hôtes, pourvu qu'ils soient 
--> Infatigables


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Octobre 2020)

ce jeu en devient non fastidieux, même plaisant ! Mes méninges se développent et je vous en remercie


macomaniac a dit:


> Tu noteras aussi qu'insérer le mot de 5 lettres dans un texte destiné à faire soudure sémantique ou acoustique avec le mot source rajoute une contrainte marrante qui évite les coq-à-l'âne et autres cheveux sur la soupe.


----------



## D34 Angel (31 Octobre 2020)

Ce jeu est fastidieux si on n'a pas été *studieux* à l'école


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2020)

On peut être *séduit* par les belles circonvolutions de la langue à tout âge.


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Novembre 2020)

On ne va, tout de même, pas se *disputer* pour un jeu


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2020)

studieux séduit par les belles, dix puttées, chopa des
--> Pustules


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2020)

Pour cela une seule suffit
pas besoin de dix putes


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2020)

d'hisse put-il s'en sortir du plan
--> Supputé 
ce suppôt de Satan ?


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Novembre 2020)

loustic a dit:


> pas besoin de dix putes


Oui, s'il y a dix putes, il faut rameuter les *troupes*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Novembre 2020)

Depuis ce matin je cherche, un bouquet de tulipes offert par les troupes se disputant la pute !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2020)

C'est 
--> Stupide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Novembre 2020)

Laids ou séduisants, intelligents ou stupides, avec ou sans dispute pour un pute, ces tulipes finirons dans un état putride


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2020)

Dépit


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2020)

putes ridées, d'épis d'ais pitées, 
lassées de la Sérendipité


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2020)

Comme il faut bien gagner sa croûte
elles ont du mal à séloigner du stupre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Novembre 2020)

ces hommes tous des rustres mais savants


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2020)

diserts Don Quichotte montant de vulgaires Rossinantes : groupe
--> Équestre
se découpant ironiquement sur un fond de ciel vide


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2020)

Question : que se racontaient-t-ils
en admirant le ciel bleu ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2020)

l'écuyer Sancho causait des
--> Précautions
à prendre pour éviter de s'encastrer une aile de moulin à vent dans le pif
l'hidalgo Don Quichotte
de géants à bras tournoyants qu'il fallait renverser pour délivrer la Terre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Novembre 2020)

Don Quichotte à cheval, une question : 
Si je prends des précautions avec l'écuyer, j'ai le droit de faire un caprice pour remonter à cheval ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2020)

Sancho vous hisserait bien tel un vulgaire sac de farine, ô 
Dulcinée, à dada sur un palefroi, si Don Quichotte toujours
--> Perspicace
en matière de courtoisie ne lui intimait d'y mettre les formes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Novembre 2020)

Sancho sers-moi une Caipirinha. Et nul besoin d'y mettre des formes. L'alcool me rend perspicace


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2020)

On le perce ce pique-assiette
et on le met à l'aspirine


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

avec un jus de
--> Raisin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Novembre 2020)

Trop de raisin, de vin précisément ma voix devient 

Nasillarde


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

La sardine est elle confinée dans sa conserve ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2020)

repêche la p'tite sardine 
avant qu'elle ne se noie dans son p'tit pull Marine
au fond de la piscine


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2020)

Grâce à l'intelligence artificielle
et à son propre savoir
bientôt la p'tite sardine
améliorera la fusée Ariane
et vivra hors des boîtes.


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Novembre 2020)

Bloc de spoiler






Jura39 a dit:


> La sardine est elle confinée dans sa conserve ?


Certes, confinée ... mais aucune distance sanitaire respectée



J'entends les pêcheurs *ricaner* à l'idée de voir la p'tite sardine chercher la sortie de la boite sans fil d'Ariane.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Novembre 2020)

Attention aux pêcheurs, à trop rire, ils vont prendre racine dans leur barque


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Novembre 2020)

Ils arrêteront, alors, de *craner*


----------



## boninmi (4 Novembre 2020)

--> et de *nacrer* leurs coquillages


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

ils feraient mieux de surveiller leurs
--> Carnes
de cormorans en train de festoyer à gogo


----------



## boninmi (4 Novembre 2020)

A force de répéter les anagrammes du mot *crane* nous allons avoir mal à la tête ...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

va-t'en jeter une série au Bar de l'
--> Ancre
ton mal de crâne sera plus qu'une affaire de mots


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2020)

Une serie diffusée sur le petit
--> Ecran  ?


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Novembre 2020)

Les émissions de tv ont pris, depuis quelques années, un goût de *rance*


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2020)

la fille de la crémière (Hortense)
ne les a pas (les appâts) rances
dessous l'écran des apparences
je vous en donne l'assurance


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2020)

L'as sut renseigner
tous ceux qui jadis
le prenaient pour un
cancre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Novembre 2020)

les émissions télé ont un goût rance, après le cancer, de l'assurance maladie, ces cancres de journaux ne font que de parler covid !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2020)

canes serre
qu'enserrent
quand cerf
trop pique du Cancer
susurre Henri Miller
créneau du savoir fer


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2020)

Sa voix referme celle des autres
Heureuse elle goûte un frais cerneau


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

cerne aux châsses
ourlet de reconnaissance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Novembre 2020)

Madame la sardine, prise d'un mal de crâne gobe une aspirine, sa cousine Hortense lui sera rendue lorsqu'elle se sera acquittée de la rançon


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Novembre 2020)

La rançon doit être payée à *Macron*


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

mac rond 
pas de grue au charbon


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Novembre 2020)

Pas de charbon à *Narbonne*


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

nanar bonnard !
L'anar narre la 
--> Baronne
bonne à nard


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2020)

Elle a trouvé un bon *créneau* !

Oups… J'aurais dû m'*abonner* au fil pour ne rater aucune mise à jour…


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2020)

Un brandon suffirait pour mettre le feu au fil


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

le marle au brandon 
chez Bernardo
c'était chaud


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Novembre 2020)

Un cou de brandy chez Bernardo à Narbonne,
et la baronne stupéfaite poussa la chansonnette, 
Du curé de Camaret qui a à les couilles qui pendent,
Le curé de Camaret à les couilles qui pendent
Et quand il s'assoit dessus, ça lui rentre dans le cu,
il bande, il bande......bander


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)

Bernard pense pas a cela


----------



## boninmi (7 Novembre 2020)

Quand je pense à *Fernande*
Je b...e, je b...e

(Georges Brassens)


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2020)

ah! mais je m'en souviens de ce s_â_cré JoJo !
quel _Vilain Petit Canard..._
foi de Hans Christian
⟶ Andersen*** !

*** Dickens-Balzac-Hugo


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2020)

Andersen ,
Le Romancier né au --> Danemark


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Novembre 2020)

Fernande te fait b... Félicie aussi, 
quand à Nelly, cette petite fille est au Danemark partie avec sa manade de camarguais, sans ses allumettes !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2020)

Nous sommes en confinement , tu risque une amande si tu va au Danemark


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Novembre 2020)

amande plutôt une amende


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2020)

Je préfère l' amande a l'amende 
Pas d'argent pour la régler , je vais faire le 
Mendiant


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2020)

Nelly ne manque pas d'*amande* et n'a donc pas besoin pour *amender* son cas 
de *mendier* des allumettes. Il lui suffit de faire un tour dans la campagne le
--> Dimanche
avec sa *manade* pour allumer tous les gars ♩tous les gars ♩du village ♩


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Novembre 2020)

Nelly va finir pas le croire, meilleure allumeuse de gars que de machine. Celle-ci ne voulant pas retourner dans le désert le dimanche (étant son unique jour de tranquillité)


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2020)

m'en voici revenu à pied, de ma
--> Chine


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2020)

Contre pets et marées
au bout de ce long chemin
enfin un bon coup de chenin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Novembre 2020)

Le hennissement est une vocalisation du cheval, d'hybrides de celui-ci, tel le bardot de Brigitte, et d'autres Équidés, tel le zèbre.
Les chiens vont m'aboyer après, je me croyais aux 3lettres, je n'ai pas bu, encore, surtout ce cépage, du blanc ! (je suis au rouge...bientôt)


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Novembre 2020)

Les *caniches* sont les chiens qui aboient le plus


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2020)

le caniche qu'a niche qu'Annie choie : quel
--> Chicanier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Novembre 2020)

Les grands caniches sont les chiens préférés des américaines


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2020)

bien à leurs aises,
ils paradent fièrement
dans d'imposants V8
⟶ convertibles
chaque quatre juillet, les loulous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Novembre 2020)

Tu me déclenche une
Erection

De me parler d’ID 4th


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2020)

errait qu'scion dame ! et rit qu'aine à
--> Traction


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Novembre 2020)

une caractéristique importante du traumatisme crânien est sa mémoire immédiate et je n'en ri canne pas ! c'est barbant comme Barbès. Tu veux revendiquer, et 10minutes après tu ne sais plus pourquoi, le soir dans ton lit, en essayant de te refaire la journée, Ah oui, tu t'en souviens Grr


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2020)

Jean-Jacques Rousseau se reconnaissait affecté de ce qu'il appelait : l'esprit de l'
--> Escalier
C'était l'époque où les salons mondains se tenaient à l'étage des hôtels particuliers et où il fallait donc grimper un escalier pour y accéder et le descendre pour en sortir. À la différence de Voltaire, causeur brillant aussi superficiel en pensée qu'un journaliste et auteur d'une mitraille d'opuscules futiles, Jean-Jacques, philosophe et romancier de génie, était incapable d'une expression orale alerte en public. C'était donc régulièrement dans l'escalier lorsqu'il quittait un salon qu'il lui venait le trait d'esprit qui l'aurait fait briller antérieurement dans la conversation mondaine.


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2020)

Je me revendique du lot.
Nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas ;
c'est à croire que notre
*câblerie* interne
a mal été conçue,
ou entretenue…


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2020)

Raclette ce soir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Novembre 2020)

ma câblerie, même interne abuse de trop de breuvage alcoolisé, comme la clairette et autre nectar divin venant du sol. C'est mon côté terroir qui l'emporte !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2020)

Il n'y a pas de vignes à 
Creteil ?


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de vigne à
> Creteil ?


Non, il n'y a pas de place pour en *cultiver*


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2020)

Sauf dans un monde 
Virtuel


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2020)

vires-tu aile
vertu hèle
culte hiver 
chat cela
cul t'y vais


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Novembre 2020)

A défaut de faire deux grands pas, d'oeufs fois, ma machine ma cuit ma cervelle à l'etuver


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> ma machine ma cuit ma cervelle à l'etuver


Il y a une faute ... il aurait fallu écrire : "à l'étuvée" et donc : QQ !

Je dois donc trouver un mot qui colle avec "vertu" de macomaniac


----------



## litobar71 (11 Novembre 2020)

mâtine interrogation affirmative de D34,
car une fois la vertu du maco passée à l'étuvée 29 minutes
l'affaire s'est bien entendu
⟶ résoute
officieusement, entre larrons en foire !


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Novembre 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> résoute


Euh ... ça existe ce mot ? 
Moi, j'aurais écrit *résolue *


----------



## litobar71 (11 Novembre 2020)

je l'utilise allègrement depuis mes 10 ans 
⟶ révolus
et je viens de le vérifier sur mon *antidote*, voilà !


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Novembre 2020)

Avec un tel mot, j'aurais l'impression de *violer* Molière


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2020)

avec une biroute à
-- Virole
absoute de déroute


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2020)

Des routes difficiles à suivre
en l'abscence des services de voirie


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2020)

devoir y :
serre vis !
de voie rie
sert vice
en ivoire


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Novembre 2020)

Les services de voirie ne font pas leur *devoir *


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> avec une biroute à
> -- Virole
> absoute de déroute


C'est toujours préférable à une biroute à v*é*role, remarque bien…




D34 Angel a dit:


> Les services de voirie ne font pas leur *devoir*


En ces temps de précautions sanitaires,
peut-être font-ils leur devoir
par le truchement d'un
*drive* ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2020)

ils préfèrent se
--> Divertir
de leur devoir dans un drive avec les 
serveuses topless en patins à roulettes


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2020)

Art où l'étonnant est roi
est devenu le voirie-art
pratiqué à coups de trident


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2020)

comme un vol de gerfauts hors du charnier natal
de Sparte de Mycènes les deux frères Atrides
bravant dans l'Égée bleue de Poseidon le tride-
ent rêvaient de vengeance ivres d'un vin brutal


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2020)

Les bons fidèles qui désirent
Garder pour eux, sur le chemin
Des processions, leur bout de cire
Doiv'nt le tenir à quatre mains,
Car quand elle s'en mêl', Sainte Vierge,
Elle cause un *désastre*, un malheur,
La Saint-Barthélemy des cierges,
C'est le jour de la chandeleur.


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Novembre 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Les bons fidèles qui ...


Il n'y en a plus beaucoup ... 
Les processions sont plutôt *désertes*


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2020)

d'aise errent-elles, ces randonneuses, 
arpentant le causse aride d'une allure de
--> Dératées ?


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2020)

À dos de chameau
elles arriveront en
--> Retard


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Novembre 2020)

Faut être patient ... elles ne vont pas *tarder *


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2020)

Il leur faudra être *adroites* pour expliquer leur retard !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2020)

Il faut écouter la 
Radio


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut écouter la
> Radio


... sans s'* assourdir*


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2020)

sensass !
--> Ourdir
une intrigue discrète
(avec une pélerine au ceux d'une lavogne)


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Novembre 2020)

Macomaniac, tu veux *produire* une conspiration ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2020)

con : spire à scion
transpiration
--> Récupération


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2020)

La récup se fait naturellement
 à condition de s'assoupir


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2020)

près d'un ossuaire
en bouquinant nonchalamment son
⟶ psautier


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2020)

tout en lutinant le genou
 de Claire d'un geste
--> Primesautier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Novembre 2020)

en tant que primesautier, j'ordonne une production pour récupérer une ramette de papier nécessaire pour la reliure du psautier


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Novembre 2020)

Pour une ramette de papier, tu vas faire *amputer* d'un arbre la forêt


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2020)

Rame et tend le bras
avant de tourner !
Attention à ne pas te paumer
dans la forêt aquatique


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2020)

je n'y flatte à l'encolure 
Nini Peau d'Requin qu'avec une Empaumure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Novembre 2020)

flattez-moi en m'offrant une parure, tel que ma configuration d'OS


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2020)

Belle parure,
attention aux
*épaufrures* !


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2020)

Mais peu importent les petites 
--> Éraflures


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

dormante cloche de vertu, gadin retentissant dans les 



---------------Escaliers


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)

C'est la période idéale pour se plonger, corps et âmes, dans un compte fantastique, mais parmi tous mes livres, lequel choisir ?


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2020)

Une excellente découverte
pour quiconque goûte tant soit peu de la science-fiction :
« _Dans la toile du temps_ » d'Adrian Tchaïkovsky
On est dans la veine d’Arthur C. Clarke (_Rendez-vous avec Rama_), Isaac Asimov (_Fondation_),…
Ouvrez-le et je vous laisserai
*avaliser*
ce choix… ou non !


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2020)

Vous les nouveaux blancs-becs
qui allez découvrir ce fil,
vous n'imaginez pas 
ce qu'il vous faudra avaler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)

ravalement de façade ou avalement de connaissances


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

avaler des valises de 
livres saupoudrés de 
--> plâtres 
de façades


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Novembre 2020)

Ces livres sont de bons *polars*


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2020)

Polars ou pas 
les livres n'aiment pas 
cette saloperie de plâtre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

un bon polar tu peux le trouver en papeterie, tu sais celle rue St Martin où on y a essuyé les plâtres, la semaine dernière


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2020)

je le lirai en tandem avec une
--> Péripatéticienne 
de la rue Saint-Denis


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2020)

… au coin d'un bon feu
qu’on écoute
*crépiter*
dans l'âtre…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

Une prostitué, au coin du feu, c'est un critère bien épicé ça, ajoute-y 50 nuances comme lecture !


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Novembre 2020)

Quand on est avec une prostituée, inutile d'avoir un polar pour s'occuper ... il faut être *direct*


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2020)

De plus, la dame ne réclame pas
d'attestation ni de certif


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

Rectification 
cette dame reste un être humain 
Ok on prend son pied mais vous êtes deux


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2020)

elle bannit les
--> Tarifs
de groupe


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2020)

On n'est pas un groupe à partir de deux ?
Tout est *relatif*…


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2020)

Tout flatteur vit aux dépens
de celui qui l'écoute


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Novembre 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Tout flatteur vit aux dépens
> de celui qui l'écoute


Cette leçon vaut bien une *laiterie* (ben oui, on y fait des fromages), sans doute


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2020)

à la laiterie, on trouve des laitières 
--> Dilatées
des mammelles qui ne sont pas vaches


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2020)

La dilatation étant douloureuse,
elles attendent impatiemment qu'on les
*déleste*
de leur charge lactique.


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Novembre 2020)

Heureusement, les vaches ne sont pas imprenables ... comme certaines *citadelles*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Novembre 2020)

Tout flatteur vit aux dépend du dialecte de sa laitière. Elle envisage de bannir ses tarifs, en échange de bons procédés. Elle se déleste de lait si le citadin lui offre sa semence !
Cette histoire vaut bien un fromage, sans doute ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2020)

deux même, la bonne laitière ayant 
une paire de meules offertes à la
--> Dilection
de la pratique
(chacun en a sa part et tous l'ont toute entière)


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2020)

Dilection de pratique,
direction de plate trique
ou *diction* de raie -plie-, raque !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2020)

américain "*dick*" : "*scion*" français pour ceux qui ont une
--> Addiction
à la lecture "acoustique" des mots


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2020)

Activité amusante et enrichissante de l'autodidacte


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2020)

l'autodidacte
--> Polydactyle
a du mal à compter les dactyles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Novembre 2020)

pour un autodidacte, la dactylo est une addiction !


----------



## Berthold (18 Novembre 2020)

Autodidacte ou pas,
il devrait quitter ce ton
*doctoral*
fort déplaisant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Novembre 2020)

Mon ton est doctoral ? A moi qui vit dans la résignation. 
Ma vie ressemble a celle d'une marionnette. Je m'anime grâce à des cordelettes


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2020)

n'oublions pas de laisser respirer la belle,
il faut dénouer la/les fine.s cordelette.s de lin,
⟶ décorseter
demande une élégante patience.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2020)

docte aux râles, la Marie honnête ? 
Corps de lait, te décore ce thé
renversé sur ton corset rétro
lever de rideau d'académie secrète


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2020)

_reprise avec "décorseter" __       #22 305      _

trop ému et tout à ses pensées olé olé  
ce brave _homme_ de macomaniac a
⟶ sécrété
un solide *QQ *(*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2020)

@ *litobar*
bien vu : corset déposé, poses rectifiées (au message 22306)


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2020)

Certes, mais "rostre" n'était pas un QQ


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2020)

(en fait j'avais arrêté sur *rétro* au départ. Puis devant le message de *lito* j'ai rétro-édité à *rostre*. Mais je me suis aperçu que son *secrété* n'enchaînait plus, alors j'ai fini par éditer à *secrète*) - rafraîchis la page pour aviser tout ça.


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2020)

Page pourra viser tous avant dimanche.
Loustic agit comme tous les crétins,
humblement réjoui.


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mais je me suis aperçu que son *secrété* n'enchaînait plus



soyons réellement
⟶ synchrones,
en fait je précise que c'est s*é*créter car s*e*créter indique l'utilisation d'une solution de nitrate de mercure pour tanner une peau me glisse-t-on à l'oreille...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2020)

Je synchronise que mES
-->  iPhones


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2020)

soyons synchrones des seins crânes de la Suzanne 


qui défraya la sainte Chronique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Novembre 2020)

C'est tout à votre honneur mes braves hommes, férus de connaissances. Mon admiration !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2020)

Je connais un Modérateur qui est de 
--> Rouen


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2020)

je pense savoir de qui tu veux parler,
il se prénomme Daniel sans doute
et il modère le sous-forum
⟶ deutérocanonique
depuis une sâcrée paye !


----------



## D34 Angel (19 Novembre 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> il se prénomme Daniel


Ne serait-ce pas, plutôt, *Monique* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Novembre 2020)

La saison des Lotos en confinement, Daniel et Monique ne seront plus les champions de la quine, chaque année, un livre deutérocanonique est en jeu ! En cet période particulière, notre foi (et foie) est mise à rude épreuve


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2020)

(laisse mes mains sur tes han-an-anches ♩
ne fais pas ces yeux furibonds... ♩) 

elle fait des yeux en boules de loto, la Monique,
si pendant la quine ma main se montre taquine


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2020)

Si Zeus et Eole le permettent,
propose-lui un
*pique-nique*
avec ou sans Dionysos
et après le dessert
invoquez Eros et Aphrodite…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Novembre 2020)

Elle taquine le pique-nique, ses belles boucles blonde, tombant sur sa nuque en parfaite synchronisation, et attise convoitise pour Aphrodite !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2020)

il serait
--> Inique
que cette nuque ne soit pas griffée d'une zébrure incarnat en forme du *I* manquant

A noir, E blanc, I rouge, U vert, O bleu : voyelles,
...........................................................................
I, pourpres, sang craché, rire des lèvres belles
Dans la colère ou les ivresses pénitentes 
A.R.


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2020)

Griffée ? Elle finirait donc à la *clinique*, cette belle histoire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Novembre 2020)

mon varus équin fait inique face aux maux des valides, sauf lorsque je me rend en clinique de neurologie où c'est plus commun.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2020)

Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
À l'époque où Jean Sans Terre
D'angleterre était le roi
Dominique notre père, combattit les albigeois
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Certains jours un hérétique
Par des ronces le conduit
Mais notre Père Dominique, par sa joie le convertit
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Ni chameau, ni diligence
Il parcourt l'Europe à pied
Scandinavie ou Provence, dans la sainte pauvreté
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Enflamma de toute école
Filles et garçons pleins d'ardeur
Et pour semer la parole, inventa les Frères-Prêcheurs
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Chez Dominique et ses frères
Le pain s'en vint à manquer
Et deux anges se présentèrent, portant de grands pains dorés
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Dominique vit en rêve
Les prêcheurs du monde entier
Sous le manteau de la Vierge, en grand nombre rassemblés
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Dominique, mon bon Père
Garde-nous simples et gais
Pour annoncer à nos frères, la vie et la vérité
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu

Paroliers : Randy Sparks / Sœur Sourire


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2020)

Dominique nique ? ouïs-je ce saoul rire 
qui ne peut s'empêcher de penser à
--> Forniquer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Novembre 2020)

ironie, j'ai toujours cru que ce verbe n'existait pas, qu'il avait été inventé pour un film, vous savez avec Robert deNiro


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2020)

Cire au nid fait briller le parquet
et assouplit la chaussure noire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Novembre 2020)

Dominique malgré ses rêves de fornication, n'oublie jamais de cirer ses souliers noir avant de se rendre exercer en officine, moins valorisant qu'en clinique


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2020)

Ô fils inéluctablement tu rencontreras
quelque baratineur nocif
Prépare tes réponses dès maintenant


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

nos sifflets parviendront-ils à faire fuir le nocif
--> Déconfit qu'on fie aux confins des con finis ?


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2020)

Demandez à vos
*confidents*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Novembre 2020)

il est déconfit, soit disant : l'abus de dentifrice serait nocif, chut c'est une confidence !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

le comte se demande s'il confie dent : y frit ce confit ! s'écrie-t-il
--> Défrisé


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Novembre 2020)

Bloc de spoiler: La cible du fouet






Berthold a dit:


> *pique-nique*





WheelNelly a dit:


> nuque


Beau QQ ...



loustic a dit:


> noire





WheelNelly a dit:


> officine


Encore un QQ

*Décidément, Nelly, tu exhibes ton QQ ...  Tu cherches les coups de fouet ? *


Le comte ramènerait-il sa *fraise* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Novembre 2020)

J’ai été piégé par cette femme sournoise à la Féria et démasquée par @D34 Angel


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

à la Féria de Nîmes, il y a assez de bodegas pour te
--> Refaire 
la fraise et t'enluminer la trogne


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2020)

Affaire à repasser 
encore et encore avant
de repasser ses affaires


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

a fer, ex hampe, l'erre ample. L'hère a 
plan de repasser à l'horizontale dans la 
--> Farigoulette


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2020)

Même sans oreilles affutées
on entend d'ici ses gargouillis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Novembre 2020)

La Farigoule, où le nom de l'enseigne de l'épicerie du village, propose des légumes, juste récoltés, circuit cours en direct des producteurs environnants. Maman s'empresse de nous concocter une ratatouille, suite à ces achats ! mon bidou gargouille


----------



## D34 Angel (22 Novembre 2020)

Pour faire une ratatouille, il vaut mieux aller faire ses achats à l'épicerie du village plutôt qu'à la *Foir'Fouille*


----------



## Berthold (22 Novembre 2020)

J'y ai trouvé une vieille *bouilloire*, si ça peut aider ?


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2020)

Aïe ! Gaffe à pas se brûler !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2020)

J'ai la 
Berlue


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2020)

ne pas laisser la bouilloire brûlante à l'hurluberlu éberlué


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Novembre 2020)

Obliger d'acheter une bouilloire, à la foire' fouille, par cet hurluberlu...Il  ne sait pas faire fonctionner le brûleur de sa chaudière pour faire chauffer l'eau


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2020)

Ça chauffe assez comme ça
pas besoin de hâbleur supplémentaire


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2020)

C'est pas la peine de 
Hurler


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2020)

C'est la période des *chaleurs* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Novembre 2020)

en couleur ? bonheur, chaleur un couple qui me rend gai


----------



## Orphanis (23 Novembre 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est la période des *chaleurs* ?



Oui, et durant cette période beaucoup de LÂCHEURS quittent la ville en laissant les copains.


----------



## Orphanis (23 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> en couleur ? bonheur, chaleur un couple qui me rend gai



Ça donne envie de ROUCOULER...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

Il est des mots tendres
Qu'elle aime entendre
Tendre Lola
Oui quelques mots tendres
Devraient atten-
Drir Lolita
S.G.

à l'oreille de la mie roucouler
l'œil dans son décolleté prou Couler


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2020)

Jusqu'aux calendes grecques
il doit attendre
avant de la voir s'écrouler


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

et rouler en exposant sa calandre arrière

[Étude de texte. Le diabolique S.G. sait très bien que les calendes grecques, ça n'existe pas. Mais lui si sourcilleux quant à l'exactitude des rimes, fait rimer dans le poème Pauvre Lola calen*de*s avec atten*dre*. Par quoi il invite l'auditeur qui suit tant soit peu à restituer acoustiquement le "*r*" attendu pour la rime, et donc à entendre "calan*dre*s" pour "calen*de*s". Une calandre étant un trou d'aération, le plus souvent à l'avant d'une voiture. Mais avec le qualificatif "grecques", sachant le goût qu'avaient les Hellènes pour les affaires callipyges, l'auditeur est donc invité à entendre calandre *arrière* de cette Pauve Lola, qu'il ne faut certes pas entreprendre "de but en bas" mais qui tout de même traîne beaucoup trop à l'affaire. À comparer au : "Je vais et je viens, entre tes reins" chanté en duo avec Brigitte Bardot dans la version primitive de "Je t'aime moi non plus".]


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> et rouler en exposant sa calandre arrière
> 
> [Étude de texte. Le diabolique S.G. sait très bien que les calendes grecques, ça n'existe pas. Mais lui si sourcilleux quant à l'exactitude des rimes, fait rimer dans le poème Pauvre Lola calen*de*s avec atten*dre*. Par quoi il invite l'auditeur qui suit tant soit peu à restituer acoustiquement le "*r*" attendu pour la rime, et donc à entendre "calan*dre*s" pour "calen*de*s". Une calandre étant un trou d'aération, le plus souvent à l'avant d'une voiture. Mais avec le qualificatif "grecques", sachant le goût qu'avaient les Hellènes pour les affaires callipyges, l'auditeur est donc invité à entendre calandre *arrière* de cette Pauve Lola, qu'il ne faut certes pas entreprendre "de but en bas" mais qui tout de même traîne beaucoup trop à l'affaire. À comparer au : "Je vais et je viens, entre tes reins" chanté en duo avec Brigitte Bardot dans sa version primitive.]



En mariere de *kakemphaton*, ma préférence ira toujours à ce célèbre passage de _Polyeucte, de Corneille_, qui plus est dans un registre sémantique assez voisin:


 " Vous me connaissez mal : la même ardeur me brûle / Et le désir s'accroît quand l'effet se recule » 



Bloc de spoiler



: _et le désir s'accroît quand les fesses reculent (...) " _




Et là, l'homophonie est parfaite. 
Nulle nécessité de tordre le moinde phonème pour entendre la possibilité de double sens.  



Je ne faisais que passer...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

@ *Human-Fly*. Dans ce fil > on n'a le droit de causer qu'à la condition de jouer, ce que tu n'as pas fait. Je peux donc quant à moi
--> Dérouler 
un petit commentaire puisque je viens de jouer. J'ai toujours trouvé le calembour de Corneille vulgaire dans sa facilité et risible du fait qu'il n'était absolument pas volontaire de sa part. Ce dont ses contemporains firent des gorges chaudes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Novembre 2020)

ma douleur n'en ai que plus forte lorsque je fais le résumé de ma vie qui ne s'est pas dérouler comme tout un chacun mais écrouler en une seconde il y aa bientôt 15ans, je n'avais que 21ans. Depuis qui ne roucoule pas


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2020)

C'est pas drôle parfois !


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Novembre 2020)

On ne peut que le *déplorer*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

pourquoi déplorer sa plaidoirie, elle était très drôle


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Novembre 2020)

Très drôle mais ... ne peut pas *plaire* à tout le monde


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

Plaire, c'est aussi plaie - à un air près

Michel Field 
(Le livre des rencontres)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

on est tous la plaie de quelqu'un mais, de là dilapider ses pensées à outrance. On ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde et tout le monde n'a pas à penser pareil que nous. C'est personnel. Démocratie.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

La réalité , c'est une chose , mais dilapider ses rêves , c'est mourir à petit feu 


Citation :Robert James Waller 
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

alité...quand ça vous pend au nez de finir vos jours ainsi, vous apprenez à VIVRE dignement, comme TOUS devraient le faire...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

Je préfère une vache 
laitière


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2020)

--> Moralité : Perrette devrait arrêter de jouer au casse-pot
"Faut savoir s'étendre
Sans se répandre
Pauvre Lola
Faut savoir s'étendre
Sans se répandre
C'est délicat"
S.G.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

l'unique aspect positif de cet accident, après mettre remise en question, fut de me découvrir un rôle de romancière. Où comment tirer un point positif dans mon négatif, incompris de tous ! 
Je me suis découverte être Perrette.
Adieu veau, vache mais le cochon a laissé place à mon côté cochonne


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2020)

Perrette a pour bréviaire
Guillaume Apollinaire
qui en a de sévères
ses onze mille vers
(jeu pas pour des convers)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

anniversaire


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)

Conseils aux centenaires: dépêchez-vous

Pierre Desproges


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

Armée vous de

Tenailles

Les centenaires faut les prendre avec des pincettes


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2020)

Un bras mécanique
Un slip en plastique
Et quand elle en pince
De homard le risque
Quand on est dans l'axe
De son il d'onyx
C'est qu' cette poule de luxe
Vous fixe
Comme le Sphynx
Et vous annexe
Avec son cric
Tout en inox
Mais elle se vexe
Devient furax
Si jamais vot' sexe
N'est pas en erex
S.G. (chanson Le bras mécanique pour Dutronc)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Novembre 2020)

Nul besoin d'un sexe en erex' si votre palet sait apprécier les bonnes choses


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

Sauf si elle est
Plate


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Novembre 2020)

Plate ... comme un *clapet*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Novembre 2020)

Bouh ! c'est homme. Allez plutôt vous essayer au tacle. Vous serez moins fins


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

J'ai failli éclater de rire


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2020)

En crachant ?
Sans masque ça peut être contaminant
alors il est indispensable de s'écarter


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2020)

finis les rires francs : rire jaune de rigueur et autres
--> Ricanements
sous cape


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2020)

Machin a écrit qu'âne ment
avec ses oreilles ! Non l'âne
est incapable de mentir


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2020)

Le rôle d'une vie . Etre soi .Trouver le ton juste .La petite voix intérieure .C'est finalement la chose la plus difficile dans l'existence d'un homme que d'endosser sa propre peau jusqu'au bout, de trouver , vraiment , de ne pas se mentir 

Maxime Chattam
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le rôle d'une vie . Etre soi .Trouver le ton juste .La petite voix intérieure .C'est finalement la chose la plus difficile dans l'existence d'un homme que d'endosser sa propre peau jusqu'au bout, de trouver , vraiment , de ne pas se mentir


Quel est le mot ?


----------



## Berthold (29 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Quel est le mot ?


« _Finalement_ »,
mais épais comme un *filament*,
il est difficile aux yeux de le dissocier des autres facilement,
il se cache comme les taches d'un dalmatien,
avec tant de raffinement
qu'on peine à faire son signalement…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)

Je crié famine, mes méninges voulaient se nourrir. Me voilà juste assez rassasiée pour entamer ma journée !

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles d'une pause ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

Jamais la violence, l'inégalité, l'exclusion, la famine, et donc l'oppression économique n'ont affecté autant d'êtres humains dans l'histoire de la terre et de l'humanité.


Jacques Derrida


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)

nous sommes en pleine mutation


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

L’altruisme n’est rien d’autre qu’une mutation de l’égoïsme.

Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2020)

quand le ballon est percé, collez-y une rustine


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

C'est la ruine


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2020)

Pire qu'une perte d'urine
Quand on se promène en berline
Cela agace la narine
Faudra rouler dans la farine


----------



## D34 Angel (29 Novembre 2020)

Perte d'urine dans la berline ? 
Faut pas rester ... il vaut mieux s' *enfuir*


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2020)

sans fuir s'enfouir le nez dans le cache-nez


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2020)

En plus ce truc permet 
d'enfreindre la loi


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2020)

endreindre la loi :
en feindre l'aloi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)

Il urine dans sa berline, lors d'un contrôle de papier routinier. Il n'a pas enfreint la loi, il aurait pu s'enfuir mais il a préférait feindre la loi en prétextant son besoin urgent : vérifier le frein de ses attributs


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Novembre 2020)

Son prétexte a roulé les flics (contrôle de papier) dans la *farine*


----------



## boninmi (30 Novembre 2020)

--> raffarinades


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2020)

freiner la montre des attributs 
fait la démonstration d'art tribut


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)

dans la lune où sur Saturne @macomaniac a autant besoin de lunettes que moi, en ne tir ant pas le bon mot aux 3 lettres


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Novembre 2020)

Saturne me donne le *tournis*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)

le même tournis que les bambins chez la nourrice, avec leurs démonstrations de raffarinades comme quoi les jeunes sont destinés à devenir des adultes !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Les bambins n'arrêtent pas de
Couiner


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2020)

C'est *chronique*.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Ca me coupe la 
--> chique


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2020)

tu aimes mieux qu'on te coupe la quiche


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Je ferme le 
--> guichet


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2020)

gaffe ! tout guichet a une fermeture  à 
--> Guillotine : tchac !


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2020)

Ah ! La _sainte guillotine_
Robespierre y a lui-même goûté !


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Décembre 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Robespierre y a lui-même goûté !


Sa tête s'en est allée dans les *égouts*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Décembre 2020)

Robespierre est passé au guichet d'Air France et à gouté la quiche, servie en classe éco. Prenium.
C'est chronique ! Sa tête n'est pas partie dans les égouts, mais en soute ?


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Décembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Sa tête n'est pas partie dans les égouts, mais en soute


Permets-moi d'avoir quelques *doutes*


----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2020)

Colombine

Léandre le sot,
Pierrot qui d'un saut
De puce
Franchit le buisson,
Cassandre sous son
Capuce,

Arlequin aussi,
Cet aigrefin si
Fantasque,
Aux *costumes* fous,
Les yeux luisant sous
Son masque,

Do, mi, sol, mi, fa,
Tout ce monde va,
Rit, chante
Et danse devant
Une frêle enfant
Méchante

Dont les yeux pervers
Comme les yeux verts
Des chattes
Gardent ses appas
Et disent : "À bas
Les pattes !"

L'implacable enfant,
Preste et relevant
Ses jupes,
La rose au chapeau,
Conduit son troupeau
De dupes !


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2020)

Un vieux faune de terre cuite
Rit au centre des boulingrins,
Présageant sans doute une suite
Mauvaise à ces instants sereins

Qui m'ont conduit et t'ont conduite,
— Mélancoliques pèlerins, —
Jusqu'à cette heure dont la fuite
Tournoie au son des tambourins.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2020)

Il était une oie
Une petite oie
Qui mettait à son étalage
Les fruits verts de ses seize ans
Et la pépins qu'y'avait dedans
Hélas ! la boutique était fermée
La semaine, le dimanche et les jours fériés


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2020)

Je leur ai cogné le crâne
J'ai dévissé leurs chignons
Soulevé leurs jupes infâmes
Montré leurs culs de guenons
J'les ai fessées en cadence
J'ai jamais tant rigolé
J'leur ai flanqué une danse
Qu'elles sont pas près d'oublier !
Martha Jane, Martha Jane, Martha Jane Cannary
Elle aime pas trop ça, qu'on vienne
La chatouiller, mes amis
Elle partira pas d'ici, Calamity


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Décembre 2020)

Dans le doute j'enfile mon costume et me muni de mon tambourin acheter en boutique pour vous chatouiller vos oreilles


----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2020)

Marquise

Marquise, si mon visage
A quelques traits un peu vieux,
Souvenez-vous qu'à mon âge
Vous ne vaudrez guère mieux.

Le temps aux plus belles choses
Se plaît à faire un affront
Et saura faner vos roses
Comme il a ridé mon front.

Le même cours des planètes
Règle nos jours et nos nuits :
On m'a vu ce que vous êtes ;
Vous serez ce que je suis.

Peut-être que je serai vieille,​Répond Marquise, cependant​J'ai vingt-six ans, mon vieux *Corneille*​Et je t'emmerde en attendant !​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Certains écoliers doivent s'en souvenir


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2020)

Jeunes femmes et vieux messieurs
S'ils n'ont plus d'cheveux, quelle importance
Jeunes femmes et vieux messieurs
Des cheveux elles en ont pour deux
S.G.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

On mesure l'importance d'un homme à la mesure de ceux qui s'en réclame 

De Montesquieu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Décembre 2020)

L’importance de cet écolier Corneille qui réclame la
Clameur
Des manifestations


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2020)

Ceux qui s'en réclament
font une jugaisoncon !
Et pas d' accalmie


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2020)

guerre aux philistins ! Martine ! 
(c'est la soubrette), je ne trou-
ve plus ma mâchoire d'âne


----------



## Orphanis (2 Décembre 2020)

C’est une drôle de rotation...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Décembre 2020)

m _â_ ch _oir_ e 
J'avoue ne pas suivre votre rotation ?
pas d'exercice pour moi ce matin, seule sur ma chaise roulante ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

Orphanis a dit:


> C’est une drôle de rotation...


Le dernier mot étant " mâchoire" 
Rotation n'ayant que 4 lettres 

La mâchoire grince chez les chômeurs en ce moment


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2020)

--> Chaume : heur de ceux qui ne chôment pas à la besogne


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Il faut être sous le charme de son travail


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2020)

Attention ! Encore un drôle
qui a raté la marche


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Qui porte des chaussures ignore la souffrance de qui marche pieds nus

Proverbe chinois


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2020)

Martine ! apportez-moi mes
--> Saussure !
susurre le professeur de linguistique suisse qui blèse


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2020)

… et n’oubliez pas,
comme vous le fîtes déjà,
de vous munir,
en ces temps amers,
de votre masque,

votre masque de
sous-réseau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Décembre 2020)

les glandes surrénale de certain membre font preuve de dysfonctionnement ou, 
alors prennent-ils leur pied à rabaisser des personnes faibles ? c'est tellement plus facile


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Raleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2020)

Utilisateur d'un sabre *LASER* depuis quelques année, je ne me suis pas encore blessé


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

C'est un laser d'une force incommensurable  ?


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2020)

Le laser sert surtout à faire de la marmelade


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Je déclenche une 
Alarme


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2020)

n'alarme pas la jouvencelle, elle n'a pas d'autres armes que ses
--> Larmes


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Aux armes et caetera


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2020)

Je partirai ! *Steamer* balançant ta mâture,
Lève l’ancre pour une exotique nature !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2020)

Mais, ô mon coeur, entends le chant des matelots !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2020)

Pour l'enfant, amoureux de cartes et d'estampes,
L'univers est égal à son vaste appétit.
Ah ! que le monde est grand à la clarté des lampes !
Aux yeux du souvenir que le monde est petit !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Avec le temps
Avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
On oublie le visage et l'on oublie la voix
Le cœur, quand sa bat plus, c'est pas la peine d'aller
Chercher plus loin, faut laisser faire et c'est très bien

Paroliers : Léo Ferré


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2020)

Son habit sortait point de l'atelier d'un dieu,
Mais quand, par-dessus le Moulin de la Galette,
Elle jetait pour vous sa parure *simplette*,
C'est Psyché tout entière qui vous sautait aux yeux.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2020)

plus de
parure simplette ô 
ris que
plu deux
parurent seins plétho-
riques


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2020)

Simplet tôt ricanait
loin de la rhétorique


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Simplet n'est il pas 
Héroïque ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2020)

zéro hic ? alors c'est simple : opine
t'as un ticket avec l'héroïne


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

La noire ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2020)

Non, celle qui porte un *bicorne*.


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2020)

Bique ornerait ce pré
de fleurs de pissenlit
coupées à coup de corne


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Encore !!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2020)

encore ? alors je dé-
fouraille ma bi-corne,
et c'est pas du coudé
ma corne de licorne


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2020)

Mon oncle en possède une aussi


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2020)

entre licorne & hélicon



il est comme qui dirait bien entouré


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2020)

Loin de moi l'idée de
*chinoiser*
mais il manque un accessoire incontournable à ta licorne…





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ahhhh… Ça va mieux…


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2020)

Mais ou est le chien


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2020)

Dans la niche
il s'occupe du caniche


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2020)

qu'Annie chauffe le caniche à ses beaux nichons,
son barbon de mari jaloux lui en fait chicane


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2020)

Heureusement elle a évité l'accident


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2020)

L'a que six dents,
drôle de sourire
dont la bizarrerie
est *accentuée*
par une bouche en chicane.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)

Elle est tenace


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2020)

c'est le Déclin de l'Accident. 
Avec son sourire en touches 
de piano, il a pas de touches 
quand il pêche à lot alléchant


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)

Depuis son accident ,elle est très
Chiante


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2020)

En réalité elle est constipée !
À sa santé buvons un coup de
Chianti


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)

Levons notre verre a cette 
Catin


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2020)

catin qu'a teinte d'incarnat le Chianti


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2020)

ongle incarné
chair douloureuse
douleur qui s'acharne
chair *aguichante*
chère aguicheuse
douce saveur
Chianti ou catin
apaisent et reposent
nos tourments


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

C'est une geisha ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2020)

Que j'aime voir, chère indolente,
De ton corps si beau,
Comme une étoffe vacillante,
Miroiter la peau !

Sur ta chevelure profonde
Aux âcres parfums,
Mer odorante et vagabonde
Aux flots bleus et bruns,

Comme un navire qui s'éveille
Au vent du matin,
Mon âme rêveuse appareille
Pour un ciel lointain.

Tes yeux, où rien ne se révèle
De doux ni d'amer,
Sont deux bijoux froids où se mêle
L'or avec le fer.

A te voir marcher en cadence,
Belle d'abandon,
On dirait un serpent qui danse
Au bout d'un bâton.

Sous le fardeau de ta paresse
Ta tête d'enfant
Se balance avec la mollesse
D'un jeune éléphant,

Et ton corps se penche et s'allonge
Comme un fin vaisseau
Qui roule bord sur bord et plonge
Ses vergues dans l'eau.

Comme un flot grossi par la fonte
Des glaciers grondants,
Quand l'eau de ta bouche remonte
Au bord de tes dents,

Je crois boire un vin de Bohême,
Amer et vainqueur,
Un ciel liquide qui parsème
D'étoiles mon coeur !

C.B. "Le Serpent qui danse"


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2020)

Autrefois le rat de ville
Invita le rat des champs,
D'une façon fort civile
A des reliefs d'ortolans.

Sur un tapis de Turquie
Le couvert se trouva mis.
Je laisse à penser la vie
Que firent ces deux amis.
Le régal fut fort honnête :
...
_J.d.L.F._


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2020)

Cuisiner suppose une tête légère, un esprit généreux et un coeur large

Paul Gauguin


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2020)

un rapin doit pouvoir tartiner généreusement une toile 
en prenant pour modèle quelque gaillarde potelée


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2020)

La rapine est aisée
une fois franchi
ce fichu grillage


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

Un aigle la surveille


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2020)

que les grilles lardent
queue l'égrillarde


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

Ca me donne des allergies


----------



## litobar71 (11 Décembre 2020)

tu as sûrement attrapé la
⟶ pellagre
mon p_ô_vre !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

Quelle galère


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2020)

ta pilosité va en prendre un coup,
⟶ glabre
tu risques devenir, mordiou !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2020)

La bonne blague


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2020)

dans ma bonne blague j'ai du bon tabac, glisse 
le marin glabre égaré sur le galbe de la galante


----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2020)

les appâts de la galante sont appréciés 
fermes et compacts 
telle la mie d'un savoureux
⟶ bagel
juste sorti du four


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

Ne pas confondre avec de la pregabaline


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2020)

Jeune homme, arrêtez 
de chercher la bagarre


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2020)

la bagarre risque de faire chavirer la gabarre (dix nœuds)


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2020)

Une gabarre ou une barge
n'est pas menée par un barjot


----------



## litobar71 (14 Décembre 2020)

les lavandières se chamaillant
redoutant un échouage rive droite
le capitaine rappelle à l'ordre son timonier 
les pensées de celui-ci un instant égarées dans la
⟶ braguette
de son pantalon marin à pont...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2020)

Le mai le joli mai en barque sur le Rhin
Des dames regardaient du haut de la montagne
Vous êtes si jolies mais la barque s’éloigne
Qui donc a fait pleurer les saules riverains ?
G.A.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2020)

Attention aux arnaques avant Noël


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2020)

Vos yeux, belle Diane, ont autant de puissance
Qu'une arquebuse à roue, et vos sourcils voûtés,
Ce sont deux arcs turquois, qui rendent surmontés
Les coeurs qui pensent plus faire de résistance, 
...
_P. Desportes_


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2020)

Une arnaqueuse qui possède plusieurs comptes ?


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2020)

Avec au moins un compte
dissimulé dans sa chaussure


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2020)

ça lui fait une belle jambe
de Diane chasseresse


----------



## litobar71 (15 Décembre 2020)

encore un jarret nerveux intéressant à
⟶ caresser


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)

Il est dans l'amour de certaines caresses que l'amour nous apprend

Claude Adrien Helvètius


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2020)

Belle vessie ustensile
des plus efficaces


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2020)

avec une vessie translucide
on peut faire une lanterne


----------



## litobar71 (16 Décembre 2020)

quelques rares anciens se souviennent encore
des vessies de porc utilisées comme protection
et mises à disposition pour les
⟶ tralalas
des garçons dans les lupanars
de la belle époque


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2020)

rendez-nous les latrines où reluquer des graffiti obscènes
tout en pissant sur les mouches tapissant le bas de l'ardoise


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2020)

Depuis les latrines au fond du jardin
on peut entendre les turlutes des alouettes


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2020)

Je ne suis pas de ceux qui s'imaginent qu'ils n'ont qu'à ouvrir la bouche pour que les alouettes y tombent toutes rôties... Non, mais tout de même, j'ouvre la bouche de temps en temps.

Alphonse Allais


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2020)

Ah loup était menaçant
Mais l'agneau se révoltant
Planqua vite son grisbi
L'autre en fut tout estourbi


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2020)

il n'récolta qu'un scoubi-
dou 
chou
ton crim' n'a plus d'alibi


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2020)

Mème pas un bisou


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2020)

En cassant ses scoubidous
il s'est mis dans le bousin


----------



## litobar71 (18 Décembre 2020)

mézigue à l'été 1976 travailla à la fabrication du
⟶ boursin***
sans s'imaginer que 44 années plus tard
il rimaillerait avec un post d'un certain loustic, ma que !

***_ à l'ail et fines herbes (le plus collant sapristi!) il demandait de lourds efforts pour le détacher de la pelle à la trémie !_


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2020)

pédaler dans le boursin,
c'est pas d'la broutille gamin !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2020)

C'est comme ce gratter la 
Biroute


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2020)

un coup de Byrrh et en route, mâtin !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2020)

Ne pas oublier sa trousse de secours


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2020)

Impossible de lui coller une rouste 
elle fut déjà donnée au mois d'août.
Mais depuis plus d'un an on n'a pas eu la frousse


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2020)

ne cherche pas à ouvrir le zip de sa trousse
si tu ne veux pas flanquer la frousse à la rousse


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2020)

Le langage est source de malentendus. 
_Saint-Exupéry_


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)

Cela doit venir du coeur


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2020)

Quelle histoire biscornue !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)

Le tricheur des pouces bleus ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2020)

l'hôte riche, 
l'autre triche
quelle loterie chérie ! 
ça ôte truche-
ment j'irai pas m'cacher en Autri-
che, dit l'autruche


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2020)

une de ses amies intimes
m'a rencardé sur sa prochaine planque
elle a pris clandestinement le premier _vol Canadair_
pour aller vivoter un temps le long de la
⟶ Ristigouche


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)

Encore une 
--> Curieuse


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2020)

La haute ruche
vandalisée par des ristitis
ne fournit plus la cuisine


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Utiliser les mots sans savoir leurs racines, C'est se nourrir sans connaître la cuisine

Xavier Brébion


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2020)

mieux vaut manger des feuilles propres de pissenlits 
que s'attaquer à leurs racines à coups de canines


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Il faut avoir les dents saines


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2020)

garde des dents de speakerine si tu ne veux pas 
crever de faim plus tard sous la dalle, dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Tu trouve des dents à vendre sur certains marchés de  Pékin


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2020)

... et des muscles chez les kinésithérapeutes


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Pour les personnes ayant un handicap


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2020)

Pourvu qu'elle soit ouverte
la pharmacie qui vend
la pilule anticonfini,
antique on finit rajeuni.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2020)

Les incessants progrès de la chirurgie, de la médecine et de la pharmacie sont angoissants : de quoi mourra-t-on dans vingt ans

Phillipe Bouvard


----------



## litobar71 (23 Décembre 2020)

ma première micro-chirurgie :
recoudre l'œil de ma panthère en peluche à poils ras
sans anesthésie, résultat infâme,
⟶ grincheuse 
de nature la bête avait du gesticuler,
tout rentra en ordre après une seconde
opération de maman, couturière hors-pair !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2020)

Encore une chieuse


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2020)

étant en peluche synthétique, pas étonnant si elle 
se trouve de mauvais poil ni qu'elle ait des paroles
--> Chagrines


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)

Cinq heures du mat' j'ai des frissons, je claque des dents et je monte le son
Seul sur le lit dans mes draps bleus froissés, c'est l'insomnie, sommeil cassé
Je perds la tête et mes cigarettes sont toutes fumées dans l'cendrier
C'est plein d'Kleenex et d'bouteilles vides
J'suis tout seul, tout seul, tout seul


Paroliers : Gerard Presgurvic / Philippe Bourgoin / Philippe Bourgoin


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2020)

Six gares étaient sur la ligne,
elles ont disparu isolant la campagne.
Tant mieux !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)

Gardes , arrêtez ce "Loustic"


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

motif : crible de flèches sardoniques la 
cariatide qui supporte le marbre du sérieux


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2020)

Autant dire que loustic
est diabolique !
À votre santé ! Hic !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

à votre santé sans thé,
alcooliques ô gué !


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2020)

Qu'est-ce qui nous guette
après tous ces gueuletons ? 
La colique !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2020)

Mel en colique
mais lent, colle y queue
Mélancolique


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2020)

Mêlant colis que l'on reçoit
à ceux que l'on envoie
comment rester calme ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2020)

calamité
cas-là mité
qu'a l'amie t'es
qu'à lame-mi té !
calame y tait
cale-là mis thé


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2020)

Le réclame du fauconnier
fait revenir le rapace
comme la réclame attirant le gogo


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2020)

Ou est Marcel ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2020)

sur les épaules du balèze qui ne sont pas en caramel


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2020)

Car âme élitique
se maitient entre les pôles
pour se mélanger aux autres


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2020)

qui se mélange se prend la gamelle


----------



## Berthold (27 Décembre 2020)

Ne soyez pas mélancoliques :
Marcel, alcoolique sardonique et diabolique,
aime le caramel en réclame
mais se prend des gamelles
chaque fois qu'il tente de
se mélanger aux autres.
S'il n'est pas assez calme
pour utiliser correctement un calame,
il peut toutefois trouver le repos en
*Allemagne*
à la fête de la bière,
même s'il y risque une bonne colique.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2020)

A une certaine époque , en Allemagne , c'était pire que le bagne 
Il ne faut pas l'oublier !


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2020)

En Allebagne on boit de la mière !
De quoi envoyer tout QQ au bagne.
Ici la gamelle est maligne


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2020)

ma ligne saura, maline, 

Repêcher ta petite sardine 
L'empêcher de se noyer 
Au fond de toi la garder 
Petite soeur traqueuse 
De l'air de ton air amoureuse
S.G. Pull marine


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2020)

J'avais dessiné sur le sable 
Son doux visage qui me souriait 
Puis il a plu sur cette plage 
Dans cet orage, elle a disparu 

Et j'ai crié, crié : "Aline !", pour qu'elle revienne 
Et j'ai pleuré, pleuré, oh ! j'avais trop de peine

Paroliers : Christophe


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2020)

Martine ! mes bouchons d'oreille pour
--> Annihiler
ce dégoulinage visqueux


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2020)

Faut-il se boucher les oreilles
pour déchiffrer un hiéroglyphe ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

Demande aux  Egyptiens


----------



## Berthold (29 Décembre 2020)

Les Égyptiens sont-ils *polygénistes* ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

Pas plus que les Espagnoles


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2020)

Mono ou polygénisme ?
Inventons donc la bagnole
qui remontera le temps
pour fournir des arguments
et renseigner la bignole
enfermée dans son mutisme


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

Bignole ?
Non 
Bilingue  Oui


----------



## litobar71 (29 Décembre 2020)

mon oiseau multilingue préféré est
sans conteste le mainate religieux
aux pattes & bec au joli orangé de l'
⟶ urobiline


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2020)

ôte tes pattes de mes nattes,
--> Blaireau !
rembarre Nini l'or rangé


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2020)

... et retourne vite
dans ton bureau
tu dois télégratter


----------



## Berthold (30 Décembre 2020)

Le télégrattage,
*bourreau*
des âmes grégaires…


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)

Le bourreau et le souverain forment un couple. Ils assurent de concert la cohésion de la société

Roger Caillois


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2020)

saoul veut rein bourre-haut. Arrête de 
te les gratter ! le scie sa bourgeoise


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2020)

encore un frustré qui finira jaloux du coquin
⟶ bouvreuil
venu _tétine_r les 3 sensibles bourgeons 
de sa mégère apprivoisée.


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2020)

Après s'être arrosé
au bon vrai rosé
il doit se sauver 
afin de s'abreuver


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour la bavure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2020)

J'ai envie de faire un peu de musique pour la soirée du nouvel an, auriez-vous un VIBRAPHONE ?
Bon, c'est peut-être mieux que je ne fasse rien pour vos oreilles...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)

Je vais écouter la musique sur mon
iPhone


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2020)

les soyeux dandinements des
vibrisses planquées dans le bec de mon
⟶ phœnix
apprivoisé m'informeront de la qualité
du quartet jazzy programmé "à la bonne heure" !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2020)

fée nixe, fais-moi ouïr l'écho d'
--> Homophonies
aux mots faux nids


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)

C'est une cacophonie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2020)

la sirène des policiers


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> la sirène des policiers


@ecatomb
Il y est ou le mot de 5 Lettres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> cacophonie





ecatomb a dit:


> la sirène des POliCIErs


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

@ecatomb 
Faut que j'arrête de picoler de bon matin


----------



## litobar71 (31 Décembre 2020)

ah-ha !
si les 
⟶ pétricoles
jouaient
à
chacune
de leurs
réponses !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Ils jouent à la loterie


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2020)

Lotte rit en couronnant son
--> Roitelet
de carton doré


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2020)

Quel roitelet ?
Celui qui
*tortille*
du croupion ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Le tôlier ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Décembre 2020)

la réponse        #22 587       de l'ami  Berthold est
⟶ terrible,
elle bouscule une des règles de base, mordiou !


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2020)

Ça ira mieux l'année prochaine !
Presque tout le monde saura 
repérer une jugaisoncon
et compter jusque 5
et dans ce forum habiter,
pas dans les pierres...


----------



## igorpotrovsky (1 Janvier 2021)

Je ne saurais rebondir HABILEMENT à ça...


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2021)

Ce sera un plaisir de pouvoir hâbler
tout au long de la nouvelle année


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2021)

les cénobites rhabillés


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2021)

Les scènes aux quoi ? 

Pas besoin d'être
*bachelier*
pour comprendre
que ledit Berthold
non con tant de juguercon
se permet de récidiver.

Faut y taper sur les doigts !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2021)

Tout le monde se doit de blairer
le jugueurcon quel qu'il soit
même s'il se complaît dans la rébellitude.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2021)

raie Cid y vais blet, rée le
--> Remballé 
à raie belle étude


----------



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2021)

Tout cela vaut son pesant de
*mirabelles* !


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2021)

On les déguste confites
en se chauffant près de l'âtre
comme un confiné bellâtre


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

A table


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2021)

l'Apollon de bel âtre frotte du genou sous la 
table pour enflammer la gitane à la bagatelle


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2021)

Le comportement de cet Appollon
est *lamentable*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Janvier 2021)

Cet Apollon, a-t-il un lien avec le dieu grec ? Il a dû se planquer dans les *Antilles*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

Il en perdre son latin


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2021)

Dans sa mémoire fatiguée
demeurent quelques bribes d'italien.
Si !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2021)

un Apollon palatin ?


----------



## pouppinou (4 Janvier 2021)

Si j'osais, j'abuserais du terme pour dire que celui-ci avait, d'après son médecin, une langue bien _sanguinolente_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Janvier 2021)

Des individus adorent pourtant agir comme ça, ils pensent même que cela les mets en valeur. Ils ne voient pas (ou ne veulent pas comprendre) que cela les fait juste passer pour des *Guignols*


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2021)

--> guignolet


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2021)

ma petite guillotine
ne connaît pas la débine
jacobine elle surine
mes Cohibas sa canine
en en sectionnant l'épine


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2021)

Partons à la
*conquête*
de la tectonique
et des plaques, aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2021)

Je suis à l'écoute


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2021)

Écoute les injonctions légales
et emprunte le passage clouté


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2021)

(con quête teck tonique) 
Arrête de me secouer l'écoute,
t'as la B.A. beaucoup trop scoute
dit le clouté à la louloute


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2021)

qu'où rageuses si j'en pince


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Janvier 2021)

Tant que cela reste *gérable*, je ne me ferais pas pincer à travailler et lire de temps en temps à côté.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2021)

La galère


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2021)

nn
#22 618 dans _gérable_ il manque u ou s. C'est un QQ Que Quatre lettre *différentes*...
C'est moins diificile que l'algèbre


----------



## litobar71 (6 Janvier 2021)

loustic chassant le *QQ* d'exception
me rappelle mon trépassé 
⟶ beagle,
brave toutou nommé _Bourbon,_
au flair incomparable !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Janvier 2021)

loustic a dit:


> nn
> #22 618 dans _gérable_ il manque u ou s. C'est un QQ Que Quatre lettre *différentes*...
> C'est moins diificile que l'algèbre


* mode mauvaise foi activée *
J'ai juste oublié le s à la fin  



litobar71 a dit:


> loustic chassant le *QQ* d'exception
> me rappelle mon trépassé
> ⟶ beagle,
> brave toutou nommé _Bourbon,_
> au flair incomparable !


*Globalement*, tout le monde adore passer de bon moment avec ces boules de poils


----------



## litobar71 (6 Janvier 2021)

imaginons un brin que le "s" manque dans le
⟶ Hippocampéléphantocamélos
de la tyrade du nez, et patatras pour le vers suivant (quoique...)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2021)

Je préfère un mécano


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2021)

C'est l'hiver , je sors mes mitaines


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Janvier 2021)

Avais-tu utilisé de l'*antimite *? Sinon c'est risqué


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2021)

Mec, Anne (oh ! Annie) m'ose : ite ! Mie t'hait, n'ente y mie,
--> Téméraire !


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2021)

Antiminettisme ne convient
qu'au militant téméraire.
Évidemment l'antimachisme
est recommandé à la _mignarde.
Zut grillé ! _Quelle crasse


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2021)

Un casier en acier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Janvier 2021)

Je suis _*catégorique*_, c'est bien en acier inoxydable


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2021)

Avec ce finementcon
quand pourrons-nous
partir en goguette ?

(Après #22 624 un réponse a été supprimée... et j'ai remplacé _mignarde_ par _crasse_)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2021)

Une petite goutte pour digérer ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

cette goutte ferait dégoutter le vase du dégoût


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2021)

J'ai un doute


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2021)

Les tours divins du magicien
plaisent au spectateur tordu


----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2021)

_les spectateurs des Men in Black se souviennent de cette célèbre réplique:_
Tu as vendu un carboniseur azimuté réverbérant à capacité accrue à un clandestin céphalopoïde, Jeebs, espèce de 
 ⟶ trouduc !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)

Un carboniseur ? cela peut intéresser un détrousseur de cadavre


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2021)

Vous cherchez des histoires
avec votre carbone...
Bientôt la déroute !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)

J'étais sur la route
Toute la sainte journée
Je n'ai pas vu le doute en toi s'immiscer

Paroles de Gerald DE PALMAS


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Janvier 2021)

Me v'là-ti-pas de  ⟶ retour⟵ !!! 
Sachez combien Vous m'avez manqué!!!!


----------



## boninmi (8 Janvier 2021)

Et c'est réciproque. Auprès de toi nous nous sentons de simples
--> roturiers


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)

Unepause a dit:


> Me v'là-ti-pas de  ⟶ retour⟵ !!!
> Sachez combien Vous m'avez manqué!!!!


Nous allons enfin pouvoir siroter ensemble


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2021)

Bon retour *Unepause* ! Ta compagnie choisie
refleurira nos mots en lais de courtoisie


----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2021)

un nouvel avatar apparait et notre
⟶ chambriste
préférée regagne les pénates
du petit orchestre des "cinq lettres" !
l'année 2021 commence le mieux du monde.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)

Litobar71 retrouve du charisme devant sa belle ?


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2021)

Bravo l'année commence bien !
Personne ne jouera au rhinocéros


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)

C'est un jeu un peu crétin


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2021)

fin de la récréation


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)

Attention aux erreurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Janvier 2021)

*Terminons* par un mot ... mais lequel ?


----------



## Berthold (9 Janvier 2021)

Rien de
*monstrueux*,
restons civils.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2021)

*Jura* avait bien dit : "attention aux erreurs" !
*ecatomb* est tombé dans le piège de "cons jus gais ont"
et *Berthold* s'est engouffré dans cette voie glissante.
Je reviens à une partition choisie sur ma viole de gambe.


----------



## Berthold (9 Janvier 2021)

Aaaaarrrrhhhhh !
Caramba !
Encore raté !

Je vais encore
*pâtir*
de mon inattention !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)

Paraitre


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2021)

ce sacré pirate
essaie et puis rate
il saisit sa gratte
tape sur la patate 
un p'tit rien l'épate


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)

loustic fait le 
-- > pitre
mais j'aime bien


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2021)

il a un hanneton en bal(l)ade sur son
--> Pupître


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2021)

Pipiers


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2021)

Laissons se
*dissiper*
les vapeurs
des alcools de décembre
dans les brumes de janvier.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)

Pour éliminer l'alcool , il faut pisser


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2021)

#22 655 QQ Tout va bien !
L'élève dissippé qui pisse
sous son pupître doit
avoir un jet précis


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2021)

Jet suffisamment pissant, pardon, puissant,
pour échapper aux
*caprices*
d’Éole,

car comme chacun sait,
qui pisse contre le vent
mouille ses chaussettes.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2021)

les caprices d'Éole permirent à Ulysse de se 
lâcher dans le lit de maintes enchanteresses


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2021)

C'est le chantier ici


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2021)

L'eau dit César fera pousser
du lys sur les collines. 
À peine est l'opération réussie
qu'aux merveilleux chants on s'abandonne.

(Un peu de mythologie pour les nuls)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2021)

J'entend le chant des chats du forum


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2021)

à peine est l'eau périlleuse loin
n'ose y cas à qui lui montre ses entrechats


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2021)

Pet n'est l'opinion que d'aigris.
Entre chat ! Ta place est ici
Tu danseras au théâtre


----------



## litobar71 (13 Janvier 2021)

les mites au logis ?
les larves de ces insectes sournois &
⟶ kératophages
ont détruit dans les panderies du grenier
la plupart des costumes de scène des aïeux...


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2021)

L'*aréopage*
du jeu des 5 lettres
rangera dans sa penderie
chats et mites
pour aller au théâtre.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2021)

l'arrêt au page
la raie hop ! âge
ôte ais hâte re
--> Hétaïre


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2021)

Théatre


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2021)

#22 669 = #22 665
Faudra sortir du théâtre
et régler le thermostat


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2021)

mettre un terme au
--> Stationnement


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2021)

Je vais faire attention


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2021)

Alors il va pleuvoir !
Et peut-être neiger.
Va falloir se remuer
c'est mieux que de rester atone


----------



## litobar71 (14 Janvier 2021)

pan pan !
qu'il bruine neige ou vente,
à l'affut le patient
⟶ tonnayre
règle son compte
au migrateur _égaré.._


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2021)

Tonnerre !
Le tonnayre du haut de sa tonne
ne laisse pas une tonne de chances
au migrateur
pourtant *rayonnant* !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2021)

des tonnes en foudre oyant
coup sur coup foudroyant


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2021)

Foudre de guerre
guère capable de réparer la dynamo


----------



## pouppinou (14 Janvier 2021)

@loustic  : Qui saura réparer cette dynamo alors ?
@litobar71  : Je sais pas ?
@macomaniac : Bein lui là !
@Jura39  : Qui ?
@macomaniac : Lui là, au coin de la rue.
@Unepause  : C'est qui ?
@macomaniac : Je sais pas, sûrement un *anonyme*.

Nota : Toujours le même qui trouve la solution


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2021)

@pouppinou 
C'est un bon moyen de répondre


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2021)

Âne au nid me
défend de braire
il est dans la moyenne


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2021)

arrêté sur la ligne mitoyenne des deux prés, l'âne 
se demande dans lequel l'herbe est la plus verte


----------



## litobar71 (15 Janvier 2021)

la pause broutage ayant assez duré
à la frontière franco-suisse, son maître
lui susurre à l'oreille de se diriger vers la
⟶ Romandie
et de cesser d'en faire tout un _plat_ !


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2021)

Pré paré d'herbe veloutée
ou pas, l'âne hésite à le 
proposer à l'ânesse hardie


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

Il faut l'aider


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2021)

contre un plat d'ers, l'ânesse 
cèdera-t-elle son droit d'
--> Aînesse ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> contre un plat d'ers, l'ânesse
> cèdera-t-elle son droit d'
> --> Aînesse ?


?? Le jeu de 5 lettres


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2021)

j'ai confondu avec les 3 lettres. Mea culpa. Je redresse la chose avec ce qui suit.
l'ânesse préfère les hampes offrant des raideurs digestes


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

Quel ardeur !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2021)

l'art d'heur, c'est
--> Duraille


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2021)

Du rail le cheminot vit 
point ne s'occupe du radeau


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2021)

en cas de probable disparition de l'Île de Bashan Char
il serait utile de prévoir de bons radeaux modernes
pour les _apparentés_ taulards &
⟶ taulardes
rohingyas, exilés, réfugiés et convoités
par les réseaux de trafic d'êtres humains


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2021)

espérons qu ce radeau n'ait pas d'effet
--> Médusant


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2021)

Mets du zan dans la bouche
ton haleine s'en ressentira !
Machouiller est usant


----------



## litobar71 (16 Janvier 2021)

un ex-roi du machouillage rapide était le
⟶ tyrannosaure 
il se parfumait l'haleine à la charogne de qualité


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2021)

Tyrannosaures et autres allosaures ont tendance à
*noyauter*
les instances oniriques de nos bambins.

Où sont les sorcières de jadis ?


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2021)

Allo ! Z'auriez pas l'adresse
d'un forumeur capable de
nous tuyauter ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2021)

évitez de 



--> Tutoyer Kalendula (isabelle.will@sorcieres.com)


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2021)

_avec un tuyau de cette importance_
_je dois absolument me faire prêter_
_un exemplaire de l'album n°9  _La 
⟶ Traboule
de la Géhenne...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2021)

Albert doit pouvoir le prêter


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2021)

Albert pêche l'ablette dans le Léman


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2021)

Je met la table


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2021)

Comme une sorcière 
l'ablette on l'entend balbutier


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2021)

C'est brutale


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2021)

⟶ tabarnaque !!


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2021)

Qu'est bec jurant ?
Certes, un braillard
aucunement barbant


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2021)

Les
*barnabites*
juraient-ils,
fussent-ils barbants
sinon Québecois ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2021)

Encore du baratin


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2021)

foin de baratin !
le nom complet du fabricant est 
_VEB Sachsenring Automobil Werke Zwickau_
voilà pourquoi le logo sur la 
⟶ Trabi 
est un «S»...


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2021)

Bar n'habite que peu la Méditerranée,
trop belle proie pour les pêcheurs.
Il vient de réussir le Bar Bac
et s'installera au bar à Tintin
où il se montrera très brillant.


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2021)

Bar enchaine donc en blaguant au comptoir:
_Quand le riche Américain reçoit la Trabi qu'il a commandée, __il dit avec 
⟶ appréciation : 
"Ces Allemands - toujours à fond ! Avant de livrer la voiture, ils envoient d'abord un modèle en plastique***. "

***carrosserie fabriquée en Duroplast. _


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> _"Ces Allemands - toujours à fond ! Avant de livrer la voiture, ils envoient d'abord un modèle en plastique***. "
> 
> ***carrosserie fabriquée en Duroplast. _


Pour la Trabant
des Allemands
point d'*aciération* :
du plastique, mais du bon !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2021)

plastique 
à scier ration
à six hères à scion


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2021)

Si des rations viennent à manquer
alors pour tous les affamés c'est la
sidération !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2021)

où est l'assis des ras scions ?
- dans le side-car


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Avec un side-car , il faut éviter de tomber en rade


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2021)

quand on tombe en rade lesté d'un *Q4*, on coule
--> Raide par le fond


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

C'est aride


----------



## litobar71 (19 Janvier 2021)

il est plus facile d'observer ici un QQ de belle facture 
que de distinguer, comme les semaines passées, les
⟶ quadrantides
la nuit, même pour les _endormis..._


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Ah les quinquagénaire d'aujourd'hui !


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2021)

Le bouvier garde les météores
il en a compté plus de quatorze


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Quatorze toqués ?
nous sommes chez les fous


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2021)

Michelin ne décerne pas de toques
aux météores ni à la galaxie du Bouvier.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Ils sont a l'Ouest


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2021)

Toujours un peu plus à l'Ouest



si l'on veut remplir les soutes


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2021)

à l'ouest
--> *toutes*


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2021)

Et gaffe à vos
*culottes* !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)

Culotte courte, comme les scouts


----------



## pouppinou (21 Janvier 2021)

Oui mais attention à ce que la culotte ne soit pas trop courte à l'entrejambe, sinon malheur au *scrotum* !


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2021)

Motus et bouche cousue


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2021)

aviser le galbe
--> Somptueux
de Ninon : ça lui a coupé net le sifflet


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2021)

Mais la gentille éléphante
dispose encoe de sa trompe


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2021)

Interdit aux éléphants dans le métro


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2021)

les transports en commun, ça fait des
--> Tremolos


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

C'est mortel


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2021)

Vas-y mollo-mollo !
Faut pas abuser du merlot


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

Aucun risque , il dort au motel


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2021)

Dans ce forum les lettres
ont leur importance 
autant que le temporel


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)

_En France, on n’a pas de pétrole mais on a des idées_


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2021)

on est à sec d'idées noires, 
tant qu'on a de quoi
--> Picoler


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)

Picoler ? et pourquoi pas fumer une clope ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2021)

et même plusieurs pour jouer au
--> Cyclope


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2021)

L’*acolyte*
du cyclope
lui fournit-il
ses clopes
quand il a trop
picolé ?


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2021)

Trop d'alcool ?
Roupillon dans l'alcôve


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2021)

l'alcôve est propice à la musique vocale


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2021)

Musique vocale certes
mais accompagnée au clavier


----------



## Berthold (24 Janvier 2021)

C'est un vrai
*calvaire*
pour le vrai mélomane.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2021)

C'est calvaire pour un cavalier de ne plus pouvoir monter


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2021)

Cavale y est : qu'a l'vert ? qu'là vit ait
--> Virulance !


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2021)

Les amateurs de musique virulente 
sont contraints de valser
avec un "a" non invité !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2021)

--> Dévaliser vir eut l*a*nce a rhabillé virul*e*nce


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2021)

Comme le dit Valerie


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Janvier 2021)

Euh ... Valérie la *vilaine* ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2021)

on pourrait en faire tout un roman à l'eau de vanille :
Paul & Valérie


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2021)

Cette eau se boit plus
facilement que la vinasse


----------



## litobar71 (25 Janvier 2021)

n'incluons point dans cette vinasse
certains vins de cépage
⟶ savagnin,
qui bien élevés penchent vers le sublime, peuchère !


----------



## C@toche209 (25 Janvier 2021)

Quel calvaire, aux effluves de vanille, 
cette Vilaine dansa, 
sans ses gaines, 
sous les vocalises de ce mélomane une valse à 1000 temps, de Jacques Brel


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2021)

des bien élevés qui se penchent vers le sublime ?
quelques danseurs louchant vers les abîmes
du décolleté de Nini sans gaine
pendant qu'une chanteuse de goualante hurle sa rengaine


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2021)

Graine


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2021)

Combien de vils faquins
voulurent dans Nini,
*chagrine*,
planter leur vilaine graine !


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2021)

Où il y a de la gaine
y a pas de plaisir.
Tout dépend de la dégaine


----------



## pouppinou (25 Janvier 2021)

Tout dépend de la sensualité de cette Nini qui pourrait très bien naitre que de l'illusion d'un fantasme bien *dégradant*.


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Janvier 2021)

Mouais ... on connait la *rengaine *


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2021)

Que dire afin de ne pas 
passer pour ringard ?


----------



## litobar71 (26 Janvier 2021)

dire je ne sais...
surtout passer sous silence le grand nombre
de _vertugadins_ accumulés dans le
⟶ dressing
de Madame..


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)

Pourquoi ne pas habiller un singe ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2021)

un singe en vertugadin ?  J'en vois d'ici de
--> Dégringolés
des dentiers de douairières


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2021)

Les derrières des douaniers ?
Une histoire de dingue !


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2021)

Des dingues,
j’en ai connu,
*bigoudens*,
dont l’état n’était pas étranger
à la qualité
et la quantité
de ce qu’ils avalaient…


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)

Des fans du guidon


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2021)

les fans du guidon
ont les moustaches en guidon
pour ça il faut d'l'amidon
et n'pas encorner les belles lors du rigaudon


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)

La fille ne danse plus avec ce nigaud


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Janvier 2021)

... car elle ne supporte pas les *gandins*


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2021)

surtout s'ils sont dégingandés


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2021)

Ils vont dandiner du cul


----------



## litobar71 (27 Janvier 2021)

et exciter les fausses
⟶ candeurs
des mâtines mutines...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2021)

et les ardeurs des faux-frères
qui aiment sonner les m*â*tines


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2021)

Quelle ardeur !
Les sonneurs sont
complétement sonnés !
Rideau !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2021)

Adieu


----------



## Berthold (27 Janvier 2021)

Il est temps d’*abdiquer*.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

c'est les cénobites en badiner


----------



## Berthold (28 Janvier 2021)

Cénobites ou pas,
voilà un mot
qui ne fait pas
*bander*.


----------



## litobar71 (28 Janvier 2021)

idem, dirai-je avec les toiles de Gaston
⟶ Balande
_(1880-1971)_


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

y'en a qui préfèrent les
--> Calandres
( grecques, Lola ♪)


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2021)

Des tableaux qui nous emmènent balader
à La Rochelle sont rassurants
et moins dangereux qu'une calandre imprévue


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2021)

C'est mieux que de visiter un bordel


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2021)

le marin de
la Rochelle en bordée
la préfère à border la bonne


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2021)

La bonne adorable
qui passe son temps à broder
des emojis sur les fringues du marin


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2021)

Elle se fait souvent
*brocarder*
par les femmes du village.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

car à peine Margot ♪dégrafe son corsage ♪
qu'accourent tout de go ♪ tous les gars du village ♪


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2021)

Malgré tout elle gardait son corset


----------



## pouppinou (30 Janvier 2021)

Il était bien normal de cacher un tel *trésor*.


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2021)

les confortables
⟶ patrimoines
de la Margot et de la Nini
créent des _jalousies_,
à bien y _regarder_


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

épiant les converses par les jalousies,
ils en oublient leurs patres, ces
--> Moines


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2021)

Qui a déjà entendu
un moine crier :
"en voiture Simone" ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Janvier 2021)

le litobar33 (à l'époque !) l'a entendue cette phrase !
à l'école à Arcachon chez les frères
⟶ dominicains,
la remorque, bien chargée de canoës et de kayaks, attelée à l'Estafette Renault,
dont quelques esquifs fabriqués par nos soins,
il arrivait parfois, pour rassembler notre petite troupe, que le chauffeur, 
révérend père, prof de maths de latin et de grec, mais pas que,
murmure puissamment à travers sa longue barbe broussailleuse "en voiture Simone",
aux oreilles de notre petite troupe éparpillée alentour,
durant le périple routier et fluvial de 2 jours, 
soit de compétition, soit de découvertes...


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

à plusieurs centaines de mètres du rivage, à
--> Andernos
les baigneurs marchent sur l'eau en enfonçant à peine à mi-jambe


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2021)

Filmés par un drone


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2021)

L'eau est un drôle d'endroit pour marcher.
Espérons voir les baigneurs filmés à l'endroit


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

allant droit, ils échappent aux travers de l'
--> Horizontale


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2021)

Dans l'eau les baigneurs se débrouillent
mais dans la terre pour se nourrir il faut
trouver à l'horizontale un bon rhizome


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2021)

les habitants de Champignac paralysés par le zorglhomme
ont les tifs qui se dressent à la verticale comme des rhizomes


----------



## litobar71 (1 Février 2021)

ces vives émotions déclenchant de forts
⟶ trémolos


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2021)

des forts très mollo à la vue des vives motions déhanchant ces
--> Louloutes


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Elle est encore saoule


----------



## Berthold (1 Février 2021)

Elles en ont des *ampoules* au poignet.


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2021)

Des ampoules qui illuminent
tout lampion n'aimant pas la bougie


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Une bougie , une bouteille de vin du Jura , une belle femme 
un air de piano


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2021)

la panoplie du repas romantique


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2021)

Un repas romantique conviendrait.
Essayer un vrai repas à la gauloise ?
Légumes, pois, poireaux... du cochon,
du miel... S'il pleut, pas de parapluie gaulois


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

C'est un peu pareil


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2021)

bien bien.. ..je résume la soirée : il nous faut un bon
⟶ aspirateur
buccal et des mains baladeuses...


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2021)

Bal à deux zozos après le repas
de quoi attiser les bagarreuses


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

mais où hé ! donc ratissées
hors nid qu'à rade ces poupées ?


----------



## litobar71 (3 Février 2021)

nostalgie.. ..déclamer les conjonctions de coordination telle une
⟶ récitation !


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2021)

Maison où est Don Quichotte
 aurait Nini quartier libre tacite


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

Visite de la citadelle de Besancon


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Ce siècle avait deux ans ! Rome remplaçait Sparte, 
Déjà Napoléon perçait sous Bonaparte, 
Et du premier consul, déjà, par maint endroit, 
Le front de l'empereur brisait le masque étroit. 
Alors dans Besançon, vieille ville espagnole, 
Jeté comme la graine au gré de l'air qui vole, 
Naquit d'un sang breton et lorrain à la fois 
Un enfant sans couleur, sans regard et sans voix ; 
Si débile qu'il fut, ainsi qu'une chimère, 
Abandonné de tous, excepté de sa mère, 
Et que son cou ployé comme un frêle roseau 
Fit faire en même temps sa bière et son berceau. 
Cet enfant que la vie effaçait de son livre, 
Et qui n'avait pas même un lendemain à vivre, 
C'est moi. [V.H.]


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

On se souvient toujours des dates importantes... le lendemain.

 Léonard Rossiter


----------



## Berthold (3 Février 2021)

C'est à l'*antistrophe*
qu'on voit le poète…


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2021)

À vos souhaits ! 
Que sont devenus nos 
poètes phosphorescents ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Février 2021)

… disparus dans la *photosphère*…


----------



## litobar71 (4 Février 2021)

ces poètes un chouïa
⟶ *théosophes*
croient qu'en ces cieux lointains 
leur connaissance de dieu sera plus aisée


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

usées aises omises aux mises en
--> Tropes


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)

Qui veut une clope ?


----------



## litobar71 (4 Février 2021)

*Clope* --> Ô le joli *QT* (*Q*ue *T*rois lettres)

si j'enlève le haut puis le bas au mot de cinq lettres j'exécute un 
⟶ striptease
et je peux jouer au jeu des trois (3) lettres tout en m'en grillant une !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)

Elle est ou la pétasse ?


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2021)

Faut quitter le jurassique pour
apprendre à compter jusqu'à cinq !
Inutile de changer d'aspect


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)

Ne pas oublier les capotes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

en cas, potes, de tomber sur des cas potables en décapotables


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

Je dois passer à la poste


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2021)

Masque obligatoire pour
éviter de postillonner


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

difficile de ne pas postillonner pour le conducteur de la voiture 
--> Hippomobile


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2021)

Le cocher et ses chevaux
ont pris un chemin détourné
loin de l'hippocampe


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2021)

Ils sont partis boires une chopine


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2021)

servie par une plantureuse pitchoune


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2021)

Une potiche


----------



## litobar71 (6 Février 2021)

quelle catastrophe que de
renverser par inadvertance sa
⟶ chopine
sur le haut léger corsage
d'une plantureuse.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2021)

... d'une plantureuse copine 
qui pousse un contre-ut ♩


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2021)

Aïe 2 chopines en 4 posts !
Ça fait plus d'un litre au bar 71.
À marquer au poinçon


----------



## litobar71 (6 Février 2021)

j'ai encore du trop
⟶ pintocher ⟶ pintocher
car ma vérification de _dhoublonnage_
s'est encore avérée inefficace !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2021)

pinte au chai : de quoi se prendre une sévère
--> Torchée


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2021)

Pie ta gorge est sèche
cesse de jacasser et
n'en fais pas tout un théorème


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2021)

pas au lit ni lemme
pince plutôt ton théorbe


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

Adieu Berthe


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2021)

Berthe alors c'est tout ce que tu dis ?
Au fait, on ne mange pas le bréchet


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2021)

pourtant cette poulette appelle le coup de
--> Fourchette


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

Pas chouette la poulette


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2021)

En essayant de prendre une fourchette
un coq en arrive à faire sa chochotte


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2021)

avec sa jaquette orange et son futal pied de poulet
il ne sait plus que chuchoter des madrigaux ampoulés


----------



## litobar71 (8 Février 2021)

il s'appliquerait à rimailler au mieux 
si les belles lui lançaient quelques
⟶ chetrums
en guise d'encouragements


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2021)

Que vaut un chtrumpf ?
À peine le prix d'un moucheron


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2021)

un moucheur rond opère sans
mou choir ni  teneur de chandelle


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Quel humour


----------



## litobar71 (9 Février 2021)

nom d'un cheval de Troie !
cette pique aux vifs dans les flancs du courageux animal
nécessite illico une généreuse application de
⟶ Mercurochrome


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Quel bonheur


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2021)

mettez donc des genouilllères
à ce chenapan couronné de pourpre


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Encore une tête de linotte


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2021)

Tête de linotte confirmée
qui oublie ses affaires aux
toilettes


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2021)

haute oie, l'êtes, du
--> Capitole


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)

Que fait la Police !


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2021)

Elle a un complice ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2021)

L'ancienne oie blanche à peau lisse (devenue quelque peu ridée) tombe sur un de ses anciens amants (plus très frais).
- ellle : mon vieux complice !​- lui : -.mes couilles aussi !​


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2021)

Ouille ouille ouille ! 
Ça ne nous rajeunit pas !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2021)

d'en douiller d'ans douillet d'andouiller


----------



## litobar71 (12 Février 2021)

et hop hop hop ! effectuons La Grande
⟶ Vadrouille
dans les bois _de cerf_


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

Sur les planches de Deauville


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2021)

Le serpent douillet
jamais vu sur les planches
se nourrit de cerfeuil


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2021)

le serpent douillet se réchauffe les pieds contre une
--> Bouillote


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2021)

Si la bouillote est gelée
on fera une drôle de bouille


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2021)

faudra siffler le kil de gnôle du
--> Bouilleur de cru


----------



## boninmi (13 Février 2021)

ce fil à tendance à 
--> *bredouiller *


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2021)

Le fil est nécessaire pour broder


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

C'est le bordel


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2021)

ces dames bredouilles qui brodent 
au bordel ne sont pas débordées


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2021)

Elles ne risquent point d'être
confrontées à d'éventuels déboires
dans des immeubles fermés


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2021)

à demain le déboire
occupons-nous de boire
dans ces bodégas


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2021)

_Nunc est bibendum_ 
Attention aux excités capables 
de faire des beaux dégats


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2021)

des beaux dégâts aux bodégas : va y'en avoir de beaux des gars
--> Valdingués
dans la Midouze à Mont-de-Marsan


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

C'est dingue


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2021)

Auparavant ils auront
tout déglingué


----------



## litobar71 (16 Février 2021)

telle une tornade s'abattant
un soir d'été orageux sur la
⟶ guinguette,
rue du vieux port,
éparpillant danseurs & convives.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Un guinguette avec des belles guirlandes lumineuses


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2021)

où guincher avec Armide
des slows languides


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Ca chance de l'usine


----------



## pouppinou (16 Février 2021)

Usine de mots à 5 lettres compatibles, le consommateur à le choix :

*Sinusite,*
*Nuisible,*
*Nurserie,*
*Ruissellement,*
*Institutionnellement...*


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2021)

Le jeu des cinq lettres
a des hauts et des bas
comme une sinusoïde


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

C'est inoubliable


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2021)

Ais deb à con mû ne s'y n'use, haut ide ?
Y, n'oublie : hâble ! Crie coup double !


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2021)

De quoi se prendre un coup de boule


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2021)

coup de boule 
qu'où deux boules 
ça t'rend maboule 
ça t'rend pas la boule


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

de quoi ce cogner la tète sur les meubles


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2021)

Aboule ma poule !
La place des meubles est sur l'écu.
L'azur a chassé les bleus


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Ca me donne le blues


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2021)

le bleu, essuie ton blues à ta blouse !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Ne pas salir dans la  bouse


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2021)

de mon pré carré mes vieilles
⟶ bourses 
pendantes, se dit notre _Ferdînand_,
ayant une pensée pour sa  bien-aimée _Marguerîte_


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2021)

Marguerite ? C'est le nom de la bouvière
municipale (une fille pas vache aux galants)


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2021)

Encore une bien boudinée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2021)

Boudé n'y
boude dîner
bout d'y nez


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2021)

en cette fin de repas bien arrosé
reprenez en cœur avec moi***

_.. .._
_Au trente et un du mois d'Août_
_Nous vîmes venir sous l'vent à nous
Une frégate d'Angleterre
Qui fendait la mer z'et les flots_
_C'était pour attaquer ⟶ Bordeaux._

_Buvons un coup, buvons en deux_
_A la santé des amoureux
A la santé du Roi de France,
Et merde pour le Roi d'Angleterre,
Qui nous a déclaré la guerre.
.. ..
_
** *Pessacais


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2021)

"À la santé du Roi de France."
Ce serait un exorde justifié
à un discours démocratique si...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2021)

bah ! entonnons-en les couplets avec un
 accompagnement de viole hexacorde


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2021)

Vivement le retour à la normale,
rencontrer un joueur de viole
afin de l'exhorter à nous charmer


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2021)

le charme profond de la viole d'amour
va jusqu'à
⟶ hypnotiser
notre mental baroque


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2021)

le serpent à lunettes en dodeline du capuchon


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2021)

recueillir minutieusement les venins
⟶ neurotoxiques
aide à générer les antidotes salvateurs


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2021)

Que vont penser les antidotophobes ?
Qui accuseront-ils d' intox ?
Le serpent à lunettes lit dans l'avenir


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2021)

prévoyant, il a toujours son Victorinox
multi-lames dans la poche de son futal


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2021)

le _futal_ chez le reptile équivaut
au cloaque qui équipolle à l'orifice
⟶ ovipositeur 
me souffle-t-on dans mon organe de Jacobson


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2021)

Après des efforts monstrueux
pour mettre des lunettes
et poser ses oeufs
le serpent n'a qu'une envie :
se reposer


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2021)

à demi lové dans du serpolet


----------



## litobar71 (21 Février 2021)

puis, affamée après son ovoviviparité prématurée,
la femelle anaconda engloutit faute d'agoutis un capybara géant et, bien
⟶ replete,
sieste dans un frais cresson bleu.


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2021)

La nana condamna le caca puis baratina
le premier venu pour avoir une perlette


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2021)

Perrette devrait éviter de laisser perler ses perlettes,
--> Saperlipopette !


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2021)

Impossible de trouver du cresson bio
Perrette n'a pas de pot
elle risque une crise d'apoplexie


----------



## litobar71 (22 Février 2021)

pour essayer de la calmer,
laissons la gagner au jeu du
⟶ LEXICON,
sans qu'elle s'en doute, bien entendu !


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2021)

En se baladant en Solex
faut faire gaffe aux silex.
Mais une telle situation 
est une exception.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Mon cœur de silex
Vite prend feu
Ton cœur de pyrex
Résiste au feu
Je suis bien perplexe,
Je ne veux
Me résoudre aux adieux

Je sais bien qu'un ex amour n'a pas de chance, ou si peu
Mais pour moi un explication voudrait mieux 
(S.G. pour F.H.)


----------



## litobar71 (22 Février 2021)

demandons à notre chère Françoise H
nationale de tenir un sous-forum d'
⟶ astrologie,
histoire de nous changer du Yi-King


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

l'astre au logis 
occulté des nuages gris du fumeur de havane...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2021)

Il existe des logiciels pour cela


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2021)

_Dieu est un fumeur de havanes_
_Je sais qu'il fume même la nuit
Que la fumée envoie au paradis_
et que son préféré est le
⟶ Esplendido  de Cohiba


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> Esplendido


Nous avons le droit aux mots étrangers ?


----------



## litobar71 (23 Février 2021)

je crois bien que noms propres connus & marques archi connues sont acceptés mais un avis tiers ne serait point superflu !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> je crois bien que noms propres connus & marques archi connues sont acceptés mais un avis tiers ne serait point superflu !


 C 'est juste pour savoir


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

hé ! les pipelettes
pour gloser il faut jouer
ce qui me permet de dire : plus le cigare est gros, plus il 
est doux ; plus il est mince, plus il est fort. Dont se conclut 
(contrairement aux apparences, trompeuses comme toujours) 
que les barreaux de chaise sont des cigares de fillettes...


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2021)

se faire rabrouer par le Sieur macomaniac le mercredi matin
c'est comme aller chez le dentiste...de Henri Salvador

.. ..
_Je suis debout devant le dentiste_
_Je lui fais un sourire de crétin_
_I m'pouss' dans l'fauteuil et me crie: "En piste."_
_Il a des tenailles à la main_
_Oh oh oh oh Maman
J'ai les guiboll's en fromag' blanc-anc
Avant même que j'ai pu faire ouf_
_Il m'fait déjà sauter trois dents_
.. ..


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2021)

Chez le dentiste , il faut venir avec son pistolet à plomb


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2021)

le hennissement d'hospitalité du dentiste
est aussi mélodieux qu'un bruit de fraiseuse


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2021)

C'est digne d'un hôtel première classe


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2021)

Sur la dent la fraiseuse est à l'orthogonale


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2021)

en taquinant le nerf elle est en droit de déchaîner des
⟶ sanglots
d'une telle vigueur qu'un mort sauterait au plafond


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

mais l'assistante de l'arracheur de dents a une mine d'
--> Angelot
Vue imprenable depuis un fauteuil de première classe


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2021)

Malgré tout faut se méfier
du dentiste surtout si c'est un géant


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2021)

je previens de suite un agent de police


----------



## boninmi (27 Février 2021)

--> montagne


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2021)

ouaip ! ne pas faire une montagne d'un
--> Gnome
qui rit


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2021)

Mais on fait une montagne
du génome de n'importe qui


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2021)

de nombreux galants se trouvent pêchés à la traîne
par le suivez-moi-jeune-homme de la mignonne


----------



## litobar71 (28 Février 2021)

dont le péché mignon penche vers les bellâtres
⟶ gominés


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2021)

Gros minets usurpent parfois
le nom du poète Raminagrobis


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2021)

Jeunes femmes et vieux messieurs 
Si elles n'ont pas d'amour quelle importance 
Jeunes femmes et vieux messieurs 
De l'amour ils en ont pour deux 
S.G.


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2021)

Jeunes et vieux semblent se
satisfaire de payer l' impôt

(disons ceux qui le payent...)


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

ils font pousser des topinambours


----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2021)

--> tambours


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

sans tambours ni trompettes (de la Renommée)


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2021)

Ce réchauffement estivalmatique
donne envie d'une petite trempette


----------



## litobar71 (2 Mars 2021)

il n'empêche, l'eau du lac reste glaciale
et en sortie d'une rapide baignade la
⟶ trempine***
brulante & revigorante est appropriée, ventre-saint-gris !

*** Soupe composée de vin rouge et d'eau dans laquelle on trempe ou on émiette du pain grillé.
_"Elle demanda un litre de gros rouge et une livre de sucre pour se faire une *trempine* au vin chaud." _


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2021)

Trop facile de sauter sur le tremplin...
Réjouissons-nous de la venue du printemps
Et hop un bol de vin chaud !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Avec du piment ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2021)

le chaud lapin au printemps ne doit pas faire
--> Mentir
sa réputation


----------



## litobar71 (3 Mars 2021)

il adore, à la belle saison, lutiner son aimée à l'ombre du 
⟶ mangoustanier
et suçoter ses endocarpes mûres & aromatiques en diable !


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2021)

Bof ! 
L'endoscarpe c'est plutôt du maigrichon
pour un cholap


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2021)

c'est qu'avec ses prunes en devanture,
--> Margoton lui en fait voir des vertes et des pas mûres


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2021)

C'est un beau roman


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2021)

De la mangouste verte et pas mûre
et en retour un bon marron


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2021)

mât : rond ; mangue : ouste !
--> Normal


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2021)

P'tête ben qu'oui...
c'est normal pour un Normand


----------



## pouppinou (6 Mars 2021)

Un anglais m'a même dit un jour que la normalité d'un Normand était qu'il se sentait partout chez lui entant que conquérant et que sa tendance en ce sens était le *nomadisme*.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2021)

ce qui explique l'élevage des dromadaires mangeurs de pommes dans le Roumois


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mars 2021)

se _camer _?_ l'idée_ est 
⟶ formidable,
surtout avec des pommes fermentées !


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2021)

Si un dromadaire nomade
se nourrit de pommes fermentées
dans son intestin gigotera le diable


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2021)

C'est pas idéal


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2021)

embarquer une odalisque sur un chameau péteur


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2021)

C'est sadique


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2021)

Dépêchez-vous de tirer le rideau


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2021)

sinon il va se croire le premier 
⟶ moutardier
du pape !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2021)

Nous allons le trouver raide-mort


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2021)

De quoi avoir la diarrhée


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2021)

tels des
⟶ chiards
se goinfrant de fruits verts
après l'escalade du pommier


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2021)

Ils préfèrent les radis


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2021)

sucer des radis permet d'affronter les ergs
--> Arides


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2021)

Dans les ergs impossible
de trouver des sardines


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2021)

faut attendre l'hôtel, plonger dans la piscine,
en repêcher au fond dans des p'tits pulls marines


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mars 2021)

amateurs de poissons gras,
faute de sardines,
rabattez-vous sur les
⟶ harengs


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2021)

Le hareng sort peu au soleil
le sable lui bouche les narines


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2021)

les morues tiennent à rester bien blanches. Elles 
ne s'exposent pas de peur de virer mandarines


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2021)

Elles en feraient un drame
si elles ne trouvaient une oasis
pour profiter de l'ombre


----------



## Gyuh (10 Mars 2021)

Dromadaire ardemment rembardé.. maraude dormante démarrée..!


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mars 2021)

Au vu de la tournure bosselée au double points acmés de la bête je vous suggère un *aggiornamento* ( soit *mise à jour* du thème).


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2021)

Transformer un bossu en serpent ?
Au secours ! Vite un magicien


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)

Comme au  cinéma


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2021)

Maciste contre Lagardère


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2021)

le gascon mâtiné de provençal
s'adressant à son compère Passepoil lui jeta un
⟶ couquinasse
regarde, mais c'est notre petit parisien !


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2021)

Le coup qui n'assure pas la victoire
c'est : échec et rate !
Ça relance la machine


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2021)

Non d'un chien


----------



## pouppinou (12 Mars 2021)

Nom et non non !!!
Je m'en retourne à la *niche* !


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mars 2021)

ouf le retour ! il était temps, 
attachons cette fois-ci une solide
⟶ chaine
au cou du cabot noctambule,
qu'il n'aille plus se perdre ici où là.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Pourquoi tant de haine pour ce pauvre chien


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non d'un chien





pouppinou a dit:


> Nom et non non !!!
> Je m'en retourne à la *niche* !


Qui pourrait avoir de la haine pour un chien
soucieux d'orthographe, à moins d'être hypocondriaque ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Pas de panique


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2021)

--> niquer


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mars 2021)

une messe de
⟶ requiem
sera dite pour les êtres vivants castrés...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2021)

après le requiem du pas niquant paniqué, place à la résurrection du
--> Requinqué


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2021)

Heureux qu'un quémandeur
se contente de peu sans nous ruiner


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

urine


----------



## Gyuh (12 Mars 2021)

Pourquoi mettre en sourdine s’il fait bon buriner .. miaula le macadam à mi-mot..


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2021)

--> burnes


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Brune ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2021)

afin de relever le sujet dont on parle,
je chante un envol de fût éburnéen


----------



## Gyuh (13 Mars 2021)

Éléphant fidèle cherche héros enrubanné qui n’a pas froid aux yeux ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)

Rabinette


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2021)

Défense d'y voir.
On a une belle binette
une fois gravée sur l'ivoire


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2021)

lit vaut art
veau liard
binette
bénite


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2021)

Ses bas se tiennent
c'est tout l'art de Sébastien


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2021)

C'est un Bidasse ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2021)

un bide à ces basses ! Se tient
sous le vent Sinbad le marin


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2021)

Dessine badin le vaurien
se prenant pour un marin
pataugeant dans le bassin


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

bas sein
vaut rien
m'a rein
tintin
bah ! d'hein
boudin
gadin
bandin


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2021)

Sur son strapontin
il gigote le Trissotin
comme un vrai diablotin


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

La libération du diablotin


----------



## boninmi (16 Mars 2021)

-->ration


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

C'est la récréation


----------



## boninmi (16 Mars 2021)

--> action


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

lit bée ras scion
raie crée à sillon
axe scions
réaction


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2021)

Réac si on veut !
La vaccination pour tous !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

vaque, si n'as scion
vacation


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2021)

Faut-il appeler un avocat ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

C'est une vocation


----------



## boninmi (17 Mars 2021)

--> location


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

à vos cas !
veau qu'à scion ?
loque à scion ?
vous reprendrez bien un peu d'embrocation ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

Une location dans Olcani ?


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2021)

Un village de 80 habitants seulement
est à l'abri de l'arrivée d'un cannibale.
Embrocation préparée inutilement.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

Autant partir en Albanie


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

anal banni ?
Calomnie !


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2021)

En ce cas l'homme nie
toute responsabilité


----------



## litobar71 (18 Mars 2021)

bande de polissons
⟶ policés
bien polis


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2021)

Encore de la picole ?


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2021)

Le chef du gouvernement parle
... personne n'a envie de se poiler


----------



## litobar71 (18 Mars 2021)

merci, effectivement se fendre la
⟶ poire
devient délicat ces temps-ci


----------



## Gyuh (18 Mars 2021)

Tous ceux là ne sont que pommes fades sur présentoir  ...


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2021)

Plus moyen d'entrer au bistrot !
Faut rester à la porte ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2021)

OUI & mettre sur automatique la
⟶ rétropulsion


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2021)

mener la vie d'un cloporte
ratatiné dans un trou obscur


----------



## Gyuh (19 Mars 2021)

Puis placarder en poètes des vers clairs de propagande


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Au placard


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2021)

Difficile de l'y enfermer
ce maudit Dracula


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mars 2021)

ATTENTION  !!
⟶ taulard
diurne qui se transforme 
en punaise de lit diabolique
dès la tombée du jour.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2021)

quelque incube queutard
que tôt l'art hâte au lard


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2021)

La ratte aux larmes émouvantes
se blottit dans son trou en pleurant


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2021)

son trou ample remplit d'aise le rat
--> Claustrophobe


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2021)

Dans une ancienne boucherie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2021)

si la bouche rit
syllabe *ouuu* chérie


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2021)

Cils à bout chair irritée
déplaisent à l' héritier


----------



## Gyuh (20 Mars 2021)

Si riche rire aux cils, pour sûr c’est tricherie ..!


----------



## pouppinou (21 Mars 2021)

Même si au final sa beauté s'en saura s'*enrichir*.


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2021)

Pourvu qu'elle n'oublie pas son pébroc
si la pluie arrive elle va se faire rincer


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mars 2021)

l*'*_*héritier*_, cel joli *QQ* (*Q*ue *Q*uatre lettres) 
nous a été offert dans un somptueux
⟶ écrin
par l'ami *loustic* au post         #23 044


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2021)

Le QQ était bien une tricherie. (#23 045)
C'est difficiler de se confiner


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2021)

à rose hoir lègue (à c'con) les crins de mule qu'on 
fie nés pour d'eux s'en confectionner un cocon


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)

Comme dans certaines régions de France


----------



## Gyuh (21 Mars 2021)

Vois la farce des confits nés « Que l’on fricasse ...!!


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2021)

Fric assez rare parfois
Impossible d'en faire
et damnation !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2021)

Pas la peine de ramener sa fraise


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2021)

il n'avait au frais à faire fricasser
ni confits ni conjugaisons, le Capitaine 
--> Fracasse


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2021)

Le capitaine préfère une carafe de vin


----------



## litobar71 (22 Mars 2021)

il se serait *conjugué* un
⟶ artéfact
au post        #23 052       sans sanction, morbleu !


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2021)

Fêtard t'es facteur de rigolade
fais tard tes factures.
Facile !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2021)

fasse hile faîte : art, têtard !


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2021)

Tes tartines dégoulinent
tu arriveras en retard


----------



## litobar71 (24 Mars 2021)

et pfuitt-pschitt la
⟶ désynchronisation
met son souk


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2021)

Torchon


----------



## litobar71 (25 Mars 2021)

le torchon pour le jambon et le
⟶ novitchok
pour le poison chimique


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

nos vits choquent les novices chauves à cheval sur les conventions


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2021)

Les pauvres innocents


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2021)

osent y nos sens, les mains pleines d'
--> Épanchements de la chère


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mars 2021)

il est l'heure de l'apéritif dînatoire, la
⟶ tapenade
est fin prête et goûteuse,
il ne manque plus que les toasts de pain grillé ..


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2021)

L'apéro a plu à tous.
Lever le coude est un agréable geste barrière.
Cependant boire avec un masque du vin sans lie...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Donne-lui, ce pendant, du bois( re), dit mon père


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2021)

Ce zéro au sourire si mou
aurait dû être présent
à une heure tapante


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

ta pente, ta pente, évite d'te
--> Planter 
de sens quand tu t'la tapes


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2021)

Un énorme transporteur maritime
échoue et bloque le canal de Suez.
Un panel de spécialistes à Paris est capable 
de renflouer le navire grâce au télétravail...


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mars 2021)

moi qui pensais naïvement que la dérive de ce navire amiral 
était due à une nouvelle inclinaison de l'axe de rotation de la
⟶ planète !


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2021)

Facile de le sortir de là ce gros rafiot
il suffit de le placer sur une
une solide palette
et au revoir !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Garçooon... et hop ! Obélix va vous le servir comme une sardine sur un
--> Plateau


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mars 2021)

toutefois prudence, que le *gros* fasse bien attention à la proue, 
rappelons-nous ce qu'il a fait au nez du Sphinx dans Astérix et 
⟶ Cléopâtre !


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2021)

Si on donne la clé au pâtre
ce n'est que la clé des champs
mais le rafiot demeure emplâtré


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mars 2021)

un banc de sable ou d'alluvions, mal dragué,
semble être tout désigné comme le principal
⟶ prédateur
de la trajectoire de notre vaillant porte-conteneurs


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2021)

ample attrait prêt 
d'hâte heur trappé


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2021)

Alors faut s'attendre à une sacrée pétarade


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mars 2021)

soyons pessimistes
vivement une bonne
⟶ déflagration
que tout soit anéanti
ad vitam æternam


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2021)

pan ! une déflagration de flagrant des lits
fait voltiger la plume


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2021)

Plum-pudding convient avant et après la déflagration
ressentie en voyant un horrible graffiti


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2021)

il manque à cette si gratifiante fragrance
une des pes*ti*lences d'ammoniaque des vespasiennes d'antan
où il faisait bon lire les graffiti salaces sur l'ardoise tout en compissant des mouches


----------



## litobar71 (30 Mars 2021)

la précédente réplique brode aromatiquement en
⟶ *filigrane*
un rappel à la règle, mine de rien, nom d'un graphite !


----------



## Gyuh (31 Mars 2021)

Argumentaire agrumé bien gratifiant pour un gars friand s’y fiant sans taire  ..


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

êtes vous maitre-nageur ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

on reconnaît le maître-nageur à son physique avantageux de gigolo culturiste. Panoplie :
bronzage caramel, slip noir, coupe rase dégageant le crâne en forme d'obus, voix de Stentor.
N'entre jamais dans l'eau de peur de mouiller ses attributs (n'a pas besoin de savoir nager).


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mars 2021)

le *M*aître-*N*ageur-*S*auveteur ne trouve point
⟶ vexant
ce blablabla de pacotille car il peut fièrement cumuler
l'apprentissage primordial du savoir nager*
et se porter au secours d'une noyade en grande panique

_* cette activité au plus près des corps féminins...rendrait-elle jaloux certains ?_


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

Encore un navet


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2021)

Comment savoir s'il est
avantageux ou vexant
de pondre un navet ?
Tentez donc l'aventure


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Quelqu'un a vu les Aventures du Maître-Nageur de Saint-Tropez ?


----------



## Gyuh (31 Mars 2021)

MNS + MST..rappel élémentaire du principe d’entropie


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2021)

Malsain trop pèse le maître-bouffeur !
En trop ? Pis quoi encore ?
Allez, un petit tour en torpédo


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mars 2021)

la rousse au cul du pare-chocs fallait se
⟶ dropper
viteuf vers la RD 906 afin de la distancer
dans les vicieux et méchants virolos .. ..


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

Larousse au cul, je parvenais, enfant, à prendre assez de 
hauteur pour répondre présent à la table des grands.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2021)

Enoper


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2021)

De dire des conneries
avons-nous la permission ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)

Onirisme


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2021)

Honni rit ce matin
malgré son rhumatisme


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2021)

ironie masse teint
graissons mâle rue, mythe : asthme


----------



## litobar71 (2 Avril 2021)

répondre avec
⟶ emphase
sur une base où il manque une case
c'est l'occase d'une paraphrase
genre ukase d'un tsar kamikaze
reléguant sa populace au rang de métastase


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2021)

Mets ta stase ailleurs
dans une case au Caucase
profitons de cette phase
pour pondre des phrases

_Zut grillé_ 
Pas vu le feu du phare


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)

Harpe


----------



## pouppinou (3 Avril 2021)

*Charpentier* il était, père d'un fils dont il n'avait donné gamète et pourtant la mère lui avait porté un fils qui finit sur La Croix d'un *charpentier*.


----------



## litobar71 (3 Avril 2021)

⟶ capédédiou !
surtout n'oublions pas de surveiller
la cuisson au four et à gaz vif du ½ 
⟶ chevreau,
car à lire du pouppinou dans le texte
le cerveau peut vite changer de domicile !


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2021)

Le coup est vache
pour un capricorne


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2021)

[note : suite à l'édition de *loustic* de *capridé* à *capricorne*, 
édité de *qu'a pris des caprices* à *qu'a pris qu'hors nœud des caprices*. 
Ce qui s'avère encore plus (bis) cornu.]

chat repenti est 
qu'a paix d'ais dis ? ou
qu'a pris qu'hors nœud
des caprices ?


----------



## litobar71 (3 Avril 2021)

impossible de jouer au jeu du ripopo car seulement trois
⟶ partenaires 
sont requis et les 3 membres ci-dessus l'ont phagocyté


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2021)

Pipi-popo à trois membres pas facile !
Obligé d'en passer deux à la trappe.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2021)

l'attrape-nigaud que t'attrapes
au bazar des farces et attrapes


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2021)

Patatras ! Loupé ! 
Le nigaud s'est rétamé
avant même d'aboir joué.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2021)

c'est la fin du satrape s'il s'a-
trape aux lacets de ses pataugas


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)

Et après ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2021)

après ? âpre est le satrape
Persan


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)

Repas


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2021)

Pour le repassage
du tapis persan
tu repasseras.
Poil au bras !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)

Asperge


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2021)

Le partage des asperges
sur le tapis persan
est-il souhaitable ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

Chez un Garagiste ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2021)

de Charybde en Scylla
le tapis persan n'évitera l'asperge hé-
las qu'à force d'huile se trouver aspergé


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

Il faut arrêter le  gaspillage


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2021)

Alors bouffer vite les asperges
avant de se retrouver sur la paille


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2021)

... à faire ripaille de scorsonères


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2021)

Sale ci fit l'imbécile
avant de se faire la paire


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2021)

la paire haut levé le coude rosé
après avoir parié


----------



## Gyuh (5 Avril 2021)

Tout parti pris sur pêcheur repenti est coup du sort hasardant  ...ce pari capital peux surprendre la sœur priante


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2021)

qui veut faire l'Ange fait la Bête. Qui s'emplit de sérieux, s'en plie de rire
si s'emplit telle du sérieux du Pari la sœur priante,
ci s'en plie-t-elle de devenir la sœur pliante


----------



## Gyuh (6 Avril 2021)

Un Véritable comble épiscopal ... tel que les cierges en  pâlissent ...


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2021)

Six cents plis fit la terre
dans le massif _alpin_.
La nature mit la nature en pièces


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2021)

la nature en pied : c'est spécial
(s'marre le reluqueur d'académie)


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2021)

Lac à demi rempli eut plu
à la Martine plus qu'à Lamartine.
Là, cas des mies de pain d'épices


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2021)

des mies de peine d'épis cé-
libataires dépités de cippes dissipés ?


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2021)

Ici les cippes sont sis
en six sites précis


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2021)

Hisse-y l'ais, scie peu son sci-
ant ! Sissi te presse ci-
devant poisson-scie


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2021)

Ces six saucisses-ci sont six saucissons
Youpi finementcon et fatigué !
_ (cf Le Jeu du dernier mot # 17 173)_


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2021)

Cousins


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2021)

Vous n'en croiriez pas vos yeux !
Installé sur le coussin, un poisson sinoc !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

fou de cinoches


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2021)

Le mioche aujourd'hui
s'ennuie au cinoche
sans son machinphone


----------



## pouppinou (8 Avril 2021)

Moi le film que je préfère au cinoche c'est celui où il y a un petit garçon en bois au long nez... comment s'appelle t'il déjà ?...
Ah oui ! *Pinocchio*.
Mais je vois que @loustic a été plus rapide à tirer l'épée du fourreau... elle devait le démanger comme avec Sieur Cyrano, alors je ne dirais qu'un mot : aux *chiottes* _(en langage pippounesque cela se traduit par le féminin pluriel de chiot)_ !!!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

ces chiottes : des cocottes qui ont du chien de la chienne ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2021)

octets


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2021)

--> téraoctets


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2021)

Carottes


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

haut que t'es
ras hoquetés
qu'art rote
qu'à rotes


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2021)

Ah ! La cocotte en papier,
l'intelligence des doigts
un vrai trésor enfantin.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2021)

mais la cocotte en bustier,
l'impertinence des doigts
un vrai rostre républicain.


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2021)

Ne voulant  affoler autrui
par ses attraits elle a baissé
le store


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2021)

Comme les restos


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2021)

le store du resto n'a pas la transparence
du voile d'organdi de son torse qui danse


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2021)

Question dissimulation
on voit bien que voile
et store ne présentent
la même sorte d'efficacité


----------



## pouppinou (9 Avril 2021)

Voilage opaque ou dentelle laissant offrir à regard,  seul l'imagination peut au final laisser liberté d'entrevoir l'invisible quand notre fantasme devient sortilège.


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2021)

Sortis les géants nous toisent
et se montrent encore grossis


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2021)

mieux vaut ne pas se montrer grossier
en leur marchant sur les doigts de pieds


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2021)

Être un géant cela implique-t-il
d'avoir plus de matière grise 
que le vulgum pecus ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2021)

oui, si l'on s'est pété la cervelle à l'eau de vie de groseille


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2021)

Faut-il la réserver aux gros l'oseille ?
Fin des discriminations !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2021)

osés, yeux épiant l'oiselle déshabillée


----------



## litobar71 (12 Avril 2021)

je largue mon oseille chez toutes les 
⟶ tôlières
de la rue du vieux port jour après jour !
foirfouiller les donzelles des lu_panards _
cajole mes orteils dans une ouate de coton
et picoler force eaux-de-vie les asticote
tel un goutte à _goutte _d'acide urique


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2021)

Ô te lie hère
aux tolières
hôtelières
l'hôte : lierre
qui ôte l'hier


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2021)

Haut te lit ergoteur
à la belle étoile


----------



## Gyuh (12 Avril 2021)

Dire que mon bon vieux mac ridé rame ne serait que litote quand sans équivoque il rend l’âme ..


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2021)

Vous connaissez la lithothérapie ?


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2021)

... et l'*oligothérapie* ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2021)

"au lit go ! ter à pis", fait Nini
lassée de la sempiternelle "lit tôt t'es ras pis"
(ou : mets de l'huile si tu veux faire des étincelles avec ton silex)


----------



## Gyuh (13 Avril 2021)

Un Mac ne rompt jamais facilement sous l’emprise des prompts macgforumeurs ...


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2021)

L'éperon d'un frumeur
semble être inutile
pour toucher la prime
sempiternellement tentante


----------



## litobar71 (13 Avril 2021)

prime, quarte, septime, octave, seconde, quinte.. ..
fleurettiste en diable et dans l'âme la jeune Martine à jamais
⟶ primesautière
quémande d'autres positions à coucher dehors, pour voir, dit-elle excitée !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2021)

ex cité, elle est partie à travers les prés 
avec un saute-ruisseau qui lui court après


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2021)

Féru il saurait tout
même ce qu'il oublie
lui hirsute mou
un peu plié


----------



## litobar71 (13 Avril 2021)

⟶ schlitter
les grumes des _peupliers_ n'est point une mince affaire, 
disait mon père après visionnage du 35mm "Les Grandes Gueules"


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2021)

schlitter pédaleur de charme en forêt
pédalant dans la choucroute au chalet


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

Coucheur de charme


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2021)

Mon chouchou
un peu casse-cou
choisit la choucroute
pour son casse-croûte


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

Chouchou ou casse-coeur ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2021)

casque heur
chouchou découcheur


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2021)

Le découcheur mal réveillé
se prenant pour un vrai biker
risque de se retrouver dans le décor


----------



## pouppinou (14 Avril 2021)

Tout biker se relevant de cette tagédie bitumineuse abrasive n'aura comme salut pour lui comme pour son cuir qu'un improbable *raccommodage*.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Je n'ai besoin de personne
En Harley Davidson
Je ne reconnais plus personne
En Harley Davidson

Je vais à plus de cent
Et je me sens à feu et à sang
Que m'importe de mourir
Les cheveux dans le vent


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2021)

Au bar dos au mur
elle chante accmpagnée
d'une joyeuse pétarade
délaissant l'accordéon


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Mais un jour par lassitude
Il laissera la solitude
Se pointer à l'horizon
De l'accordéon

Il en tirera cinquante
Centimes à la brocante
Et on fera plus attention
A l'accordéon
S.G. Accordéon


----------



## litobar71 (15 Avril 2021)

calculer finement l'empreinte
⟶ carbone
d'anciens soufflets à punaises
n'est point une chose aisée.. ..


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2021)

Ocean


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2021)

Oh ! C'est encore à la brocante
qu'on trouverait du vieux
papier carbone
pas besoin de faire une annonce


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

féru n'a non s'
il boit le canon
des yeux


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2021)

Le canon n'a pu tirer que 4 obus !
Le cinquième fut avalé par 
un cucul d'anaconda


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2021)

la canon a 2 obus & le facteur tire toujours 3 fois
l'anaconda est condamné à rester sur sa faim


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Il faut prier la Madone


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2021)

Boire un canon
cacher le cinquième obus
et tranquille s'endormir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Boire un canon et se réveiller devant une 
dominatrice


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2021)

Elle n'apprécia guère le canon de rouge
et barbouilla ses lèvres de carmin


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2021)

puis fusilla d'bisous sanglants 
les marins ivres du beuglant


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

Mains


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2021)

Ah ! la Marine... maints 
marins y mirent les mains


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2021)

Les marins malins nains
même bouffeurs d'argent
ne mettent la main dans le mitan


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

Sauf le matin


----------



## boninmi (17 Avril 2021)

--> tamarin


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2021)

l'odeur du tamarin dans le tarin
rien ne vaut au matin comme un bon coup de byrrh


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

Il faut fermer la fenêtre de ce train pour ne pas avoir l'odeur dans le tarin


----------



## boninmi (17 Avril 2021)

--> nitrate


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2021)

Du nitrate au p'tit déj ?
Et une bonne tarte
dans la tronche ?
Non, une tartine de confiote


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2021)

-->ratatiner


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2021)

Traitre


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2021)

variante de la loi de Murphy
ratatinée en traître dans le nitrate, 
la tartine n'est plus attractive


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2021)

Ni te ratatiner 
ni trique
ni t' rattraper
n'iraient contre la loi de machin.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2021)

la trique prise en traître s'est ratatinée 
en entrant dans la trappe à souris


----------



## litobar71 (18 Avril 2021)

la légère brise gonfla mestre & polacre
de doux claplotis et les grincements du gréement jasèrent à l'unisson
la traversée de la baie prenait bel augure sous le ciel étoilé et ma
⟶ tartane
se pilotant du bout des doigts je craignis un instant de m'endormir


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2021)

Si ma tante en avait , on l'appellerait mon oncle


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2021)

Précisément, il lui en manque une !
QQ la praline errante !
À Marseille sur ses tatanes 
ta tata en tartane
t'a tartiné du thonthon


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2021)

tant y totos tante on tond antre

Otto est une tata teutonne
Pleine de tics et de totos
Qui s'autotète les tétés
En se titillant les tétons
Et sa mitrailleuse te fait
Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta
Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta
Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta
Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta
S.G. Tata Teutonne


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2021)

Anterolisthesis


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2021)

--> prothèse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2021)

en guise de barre anti-roulis, le patron du Bar de l'Ancre
a fait poser des garde-corps à la descente d'escalier


----------



## litobar71 (20 Avril 2021)

concis
⟶ saperlipopette !

ou bien théâtral

_– Voilà ce qu’à peu près, mon cher, vous m’auriez dit_
_Si vous aviez un peu de lettres et d’esprit
Mais d’esprit, ô le plus lamentable des êtres,
Vous n’en eûtes jamais un atome, et de lettres
Vous n’avez que les trois qui forment le mot : sot !
Eussiez-vous eu, d’ailleurs, l’invention qu’il faut
Pour pouvoir là, devant ces nobles  ⟶ galeries,
me servir toutes ces folles plaisanteries,
Que vous n’en eussiez pas articulé le quart
De la moitié du commencement d’une, car
Je me les sers moi-même, avec assez de verve,_
_Mais je ne permets pas qu’un autre me les serve._


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2021)

Ça perle y : pot pète. Gars,
le Rivesaltes se débine


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2021)

Avant de passer au Rivesaltes
un bon morceau de Salers
avec une bouteille d'Hermitage
ou du blanc sec...


----------



## litobar71 (20 Avril 2021)

côte de bœuf de 2 kgs rassie à point trois semaines, de Salers ou de l'Aubrac,
un litron de Côtes-du-rhône Hermitage vieilli une trentaine d'années et voici un
⟶ salaire
amputé de 400 € sans les à-côtés, le même repas au restaurant pour deux oh là-là !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2021)

pour se consoler, proclamer : « Lucullus dîne chez Lucullus » et se taper
un sauciflard avec du Madiran (Château Montus tout de même)


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2021)

Sot siffla resiffla le madiran
heureusement non falsifié


----------



## pouppinou (22 Avril 2021)

Point de repas gargantuesque pour ma part, seule la littérature de Monsieur Rostand m’emplira à nouveau la poitrine d’insoupçonnés rythmes cardiaques aux artéfacts *inquantifiables*.


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2021)

Cette littérature met chacun de nous
en contact avec ses ancêtres batraciens


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2021)

ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait partie des 
bâfreurs de grenouilles qu'on est une couleuvre


----------



## litobar71 (22 Avril 2021)

en sciences-nat l'expérience sur le nerf sciatique de batraciens mit entre nos menues menottes un violent
⟶ défibrillateur
avant l'heure, cet appareil, utilisé à bon escient, peut chez le vétérinaire sauver votre animal de compagnie.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

Feuille


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2021)

Un bâfreur fébrile
dur de la feuille
s'intéressse peu aux fouilles


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

J'veux du soleil


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2021)

la veuve de l'égyptologue  ouvre ses caisses 
à des fouilles pour se faire de l'oseille


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2021)

En plus elle a les caisses en feu!
Dans son coin elle reste isolée


----------



## litobar71 (23 Avril 2021)

avec tous ces mots olé olé sous-entendus les
⟶ polissonnes
font certainemant antichambre ou pied de grue


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2021)

les polissonnes
polies sonnent
dessous en tendus
de saouls entant dues


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2021)

Les polissonnes malpolies
laissent traîner partout
leurs saletés de clopes


----------



## litobar71 (24 Avril 2021)

les polissonnes mutines et mâtines
tortillent le popotin et alentour telles les
⟶ scolopendres
aux mille guiboles


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2021)

avec des mégots de sèches traînant partout et leur mille 
pattes, elles ne craignent pas de se retrouver éclopées


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2021)

Sur des guiboles éclopées
L'important c'est la rose
mais aussi de pouvoir avaler
une bonne escalope


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2021)

(recette à l'usage des grosses)
aligner les escalopes donne des lignes aplaties


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)

Epaisse


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2021)

Espèces d'épaisses aplaties
vous devriez vous goinfrer
et devenir belles comme des
pâtisseries


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Grande comme une asperge


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

grande comme une asperge ou épaisse comme une pâtisserie,
tant qu'il y a de la substance à agripper en long ou en large


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2021)

Agripper, agripper d'accord !
Faudra bien à un moment ou l'autre
lâcher la grappe


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2021)

quand Nini te fait
lâche-moi le panier !
plus de javanai-
se fini d'gouaper


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2021)

Groupe


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2021)

Cette gouape n'est
qu'un pauvre bougre
(un masculin féminin...)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2021)

à qui Nini a fait s' 
bouger le train


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2021)

Un panini c'est tout bon
sans agiter le bourgeon


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2021)

agiter le bourgeon de la rosière ?
Quelle entreprise incongrue !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)

Reunion


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2021)

Le cormoran, le pélican,
Le pélican qu'Alfred vit quand
   Puait son oeuvre,
La cigogne du doux Tou-fou
Le fou raillant la grue au cou
   Long de couleuvre.

Zut grillé !
Dans le poème de L. Tailhade pas une goutte d' *urine* de ces bestioles.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)

C'est la ruine


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2021)

Cuistot fatigué de cuire
Prépare un bouillon glacé
Soigneusement épicé
Souvent il aime ainsi nuire


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

C'est quand mème bien une nuit romantique


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2021)

Le roman t'y comprends rien
ce n'est que du baratin


----------



## pouppinou (30 Avril 2021)

Du bar à thym qui parfume la moindre réalité de façon plus aromatique. Soit une littérature au sel *botanique*.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2021)

Ce bar à thym me remémore la « Farigoulette » à Tourtour, village de
Haute-Provence, où il faisait bon boire à ne rien faire sous les platanes


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2021)

Les plats tas nivelés
n'offrent aucun obstacle
c'est la griffe du botaniste


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

Figer


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2021)

Gris, fi ! j'écope de me faire
--> Gifler


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2021)

Faut rester derrière la grille !

_Zut ! Pas grillé !_


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mai 2021)

Grillées quand même celles qui se retrouvent sur la grille du barbecue se disant pattes de *grenouille*.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2021)

une grenouille peut se toucher les 



--> genoux avec les coudes à la 
manière d'un  penseur


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2021)

Dispenseur d'idées aussi creuses
que son front bronzé pas même doré.
Saurait-il marcher sur un sol fangeux ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2021)

fan, je me suis acheté une paire d'haltères
pour progresser en masse musculaire
et devenir un penseur généreux


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2021)

Halte ! héroïque penseur !
Cache donc ton poil rugueux


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2021)

altéré hère aux hic, rue ! gueux
ne laisse pas Dalila t'expurger les cheveux


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2021)

Sans son cheveu magique
Samson devint peureux

(Le passé simple est-il définitivement interdit ?)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2021)

même affligé d'une exubérante pilosité, ce 
preux n'eut pas de cheveu sur la langue


----------



## boninmi (3 Mai 2021)

--> pierreux


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

Epilateur


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2021)

Un preux épilé à la pierre
est-ce désopilant ?


----------



## litobar71 (4 Mai 2021)

suffisamment désopilant pour déposer une main
⟶ courante,
en tant que témoin, pour en rajouter une _clouche_


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2021)

des os pilant court, rentrée faste :
gardien d'ossuaire enthousiaste


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2021)

Quel froid glacial
dans ce monument !
Atchoum !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2021)

mouche-toi et bois un coup de
Choum


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2021)

Alcool capable de faire
danser les moustaches


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2021)

les mousses tachent
les moustaches


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mai 2021)

à ce jeu la bière gagnante est incontestablement
à fermentation spontanée de type lambic  chez
⟶ Mort Subite


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2021)

-challenger : la bière de la Marmotte


de la Brasserie d'Olt, à Saint-Geniez-d'Olt
(Aveyron). Une fois décapsulée, impossi-
ble de l'empêcher de fuser comme une 
-----------lance d'arrosage.


----------



## kikourama (5 Mai 2021)

Chamotte !


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2021)

La marmotte n'apprécie guère
la bière à la chamotte,
elle trouve ça moche


----------



## litobar71 (6 Mai 2021)

au lieu de picoler puis de roupiller, un conseil à ce rongeur :
qu'il surveille efficacement ses marmottons du sauvage
⟶ émouchet,
dès les primes sorties du terrier au début du mois de juillet.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2021)

l'émouchet s'émoustille à l'idée de voler 
dans les choupettes des marmottons


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2021)

Des histoires qui amusent Riquet à la houppe !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2021)

ça le décoiffe en chaloupe


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)

capsule


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2021)

Avec l'accent jurassien on comprend rien ! En plus tu finis pas tes phrases !

Capsule... capsule quoi ?!

Cap sur le Cap de *Bonne-Espérance* ?!


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2021)

Chat loupe la souris
Désespéré il s'empoisonne
avec, venant du Jura, du beurre rance


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mai 2021)

avec les privations alimentaires durant le conflit de 39/45
qu'il était doux de s'enchanter de beurre ou saindoux rances. 
le Jura, département créé en mille sept cent quatre-vingt-dix,
souvent envahi, au passé historique copieux appartient à la
⟶ Franche-Comté
et toute la lyre...
​


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2021)

La Franche-Comté faisant 
partie de la France
pays de fromages pas rances


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

je connais une France dont les meules ne sont pas rances
on peut compter dessus elle est affranchie de l'éminence


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2021)

C'est l'anarchie


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2021)

le bas du front pense tout de suite à se soumettre à la
⟶ hiérarchie
et le haut du front qu'une place au soleil est à prendre


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2021)

Hiérarchie partout se fait sentir
mais en cherchant bien
on trouve des petits coins inodores


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

non olet ! s'écria Vespasien en
reniflant l'argent des petits coins


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

Il est infernal


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2021)

Au volant de sa Vespa
il n'a rien senti
pourtant il avait du flair


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

c'est qu'il a dans le nez le parfum
--> Affriolant de sa passagère Domitilla


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2021)

Lequel des deux vespaseurs
est le plus frivole ?


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2021)

celui qui se tape au Savoy londonien de sublimes
⟶ ravioles
de nymphes à la carbonara de Auguste Escoffier,
l'orchestre de Strauss accompagnant ce fin dîner.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

s'il s'y pointent en tongs, bermudas à fleurs et marcels 
rayés, ça va être la fête à ces deux marioles


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2021)

virés, ils se prendront bras dessus bras dessous la Savoy Court, 
seule rue où on roule à droite, et entonneront de tout leur cœur 

_.. .._
_Sitôt dit, sitôt fait:
"Que je t'aime", dit Basile.
Sitôt fait, sitôt dit,
C'est ainsi qu'on se marie!
Dans toute la ville
Ce mariag' fit tant de bruit
Qu'on nomma Basile
Roi des ⟶ dégourdis.
De tout' cette histoire,
La morale est celle-ci:
Que celui qu'on croyait prendre
N'est pas toujours pris..._
_.. .._


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2021)

Depuis ce malheureux jour
Basile demeure sourd


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2021)

il se console en suçotant des
--> roudoudous


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mai 2021)

nostalgie, roudoudous faits maison
dans des coquilles Saint-Jacques, 
⟶ douceurs
sucrées, parfumées & poisseuses...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2021)

je vois d'ici sur l'Aubrac des
Randonneuses suçant des coquilles
sur le chemin de Compostelle


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2021)

Composent-elles des poèmes
au braque qui mange la crème
des saines vaches donneuses 
que le soleil rend heureuses


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2021)

Heur : euse, donne euse ! dit la
dissolue au peintre d'un déjeuner sur l'herbe


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2021)

Dix au lupanar 
sans monnaie
et sans herbe
sont privés d'un
déjeuner délicieux


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2021)

Des jeunes hé ! D'elles lisse yeux
le birbe licencieux


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2021)

Les lits sans cieux ensoleillés
n'ont plus besoin de couvertures.
Le réchauffement climatique
fait disparaître les frileux.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2021)

Des jeunes de Lisieux ?


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mai 2021)

⟶ lucidités
répétées de Jura du haut trente-neuf
sont reconnues dans le monde entier


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2021)

l'eusses y dit : « T'es si, si sexy ! »
t'as qu'des clopinettes de Lucy


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2021)

Folklo pis nettoyés avant la traite
les vaches broutent leur lopin d'Aubrac


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2021)

dans ces lopins
plein de lupins
y'a des lapins
les galopins !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)

Les galopins méritent un bon coup de poing


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2021)

Vaches, lapins, galopins...
une belle bande de pingouins


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)

Ils sont mignons les pingouins


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2021)

ils se serrent la pince avec leurs
moignons


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)

Gnomons


----------



## litobar71 (12 Mai 2021)

le gnomon est un genre de macaron
fort apprécié par tous les astronomes
⟶ gastronomes,
me souffle-t-on à l'orée du pavillon


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)

En gastronomie , j'aime les escargots aux morilles


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2021)

Gnome honteux exhibe ses moignons
qui attirent les escorgots gastronomes
revigorés par de gentilles caresses


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

j'ente hile, carre esse !
s'marre ce sacré sacripant


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)

Il faut rendre à César ce qui appartient à César


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2021)

Les drôles de zigotos qui font 
tant de manières aujourd'hui 
sont des sacripants racés


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

ras serres Reine est 
à la traversée du sérac


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)

Races


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2021)

RAS ! Avec son hapchot, 
le gemmeur a réussi ses 
cares


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2021)

Car à bain chaud 
succède bain froid
carabines guettent

#23 328 <> #23 326


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Carabines dans les cabanes de chasses


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2021)

carabins 
dans les cabines de bains


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Je me souviens de Sabine dans une cabine à Deauville


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

l'enlèvement des Sabines des cabines 
de bains par des carabins à dos vils
-



-n'en fûmes nous pas bassinés !


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2021)

Ouf ! Les sabines ne furent point
assassinées (seulement assainies)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

assez ni à sa scie née la Sabine 
trouva le ravisseur séduisant


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2021)

Le Sabin montre sa binette
désagréablement anxieuse


----------



## Hiatus (15 Mai 2021)

⟼*Larbins*⟻


----------



## boninmi (15 Mai 2021)

Ne nous pose plus de 
--> *lapins*


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2021)

Ça ne sent pas le sapin 

Bonsoir Hiatus, Que Quatre il manque une lettre aux _larbins_ e ou x


----------



## Hiatus (15 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir Loustic,
Mea Culpa...
J'ai composé à partir du mot _"Sabin"_... 
Quelle étourdie je suis!!!!
⟼*Exquis*⟻


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

de chauds *lapins* rappelés à l'ordre de *l'art. Bin...*
*ça peint* la fin des pains romains sucés par la Sabine au bain
*ça peint* l'*Hiatus* d'esquiss*e exquis*e
pour les beaux yeux de la marquise


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2021)

David l'a accrochée au mur
la Sabine marquise mûrie


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

m'eût ri d'aller avec Marie
sous la ramée cueillir des mûres
sans ruminer d'idées obscures
quelque hiatus dans l'ombre fleurie


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2021)

La fourrure d'une hermine mâle
peut orner joliment
la cape d'un homme femelle
l'air mine de rien ça déraille


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mai 2021)

_Dans l'antique hégémonique histoire romaine ce genre en avait déjà pris le_ *chemin*.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Hère, mie ne m'hale en chemin, Micheline, affichant tes miches !


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2021)

Tout au long du chemin
on les voit sur les affiches


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

des affiches de chattemites à longues miches arborant des mines
chafouines


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2021)

schnoufer


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2021)

La vache nous fait
désirer son lait frais.
Nous sommes des veaux
chassés à coups de fourche. 
Non, personne ne l'a affirmé...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

quand on dîne avec un porteur de fourche,
mieux vaut avoir une longue fourchette


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2021)

Pour manger une bonne choucroute


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2021)

Fourchette inutile chouchou
pour botter en touche


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2021)

mieux vaut une botte de 
violettes pour toucher la
choute


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2021)

La choute shoote
dans la cahute
pour marquer un but


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2021)

elle a une sacrée cacahuète !


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2021)

À la cuisine en plus des cacahuètes
il peut y avoir deux rapaces. À quel moment ?
Quand le chef s'écrie :
chouette hibou !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2021)

Quand le chef s'écrie : chou êtes 'tit bout ! 
la serveuse se prend les chocottes dans l'cou


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2021)

Son cou élancé, fragile et mince
résulte d'une alimentation en biscottes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2021)

mais porter en salle des plateaux garnis 
de formidables lui a donné des biscotos


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mai 2021)

costaude en diable avec ses cordes vocales hyper développées, cette
⟶ choriste
amatrice ravit la clientèle en poussant à cappella sa mélodie religieuse


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2021)

Ses biscotos impressionnent
ses vocalises réveillent
sa chevelure hirsute fait fuir


----------



## litobar71 (22 Mai 2021)

mais la manière d'amener avec son déhanché onduleux & lascif les
⟶ huîtres
Papin en cette Saint Sylvestre 2005, après un adroit décapsulage,
n'a fait se dérober que les allergiques à ces spéciales marennaises


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2021)

elle esquive la main qui lutine
avec la vivacité des truites


----------



## pouppinou (22 Mai 2021)

Efficacité d'une fuite assurée surréaliste qu'aurait bien immortalisé Magritte pour l'éternité d'une contemplation *gratuite*.


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2021)

Quel grabuge !
Un orage avec des nuages,
des éclairs, du tonnerre
et, en plus, de la pluie !
On n'a jamais vu ça !
C'est à cause du...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2021)

d'huile d'olive ou de morue,
gras bus-je sans
barguigner


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2021)

Dès qu'on finit d'écrire
on redevient complètement barge !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2021)

Il est temps de siffler une bière blanche à la
Bergamote


----------



## pouppinou (23 Mai 2021)

Garçon !
Pour moi se sera une bière d'homme, une impérial stout aux saveurs d'un ancien fût de chêne à whisky *rabonnissant*.


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2021)

Le garçon annonce tristement
"à cause de la sécheresse
les fûts sont taris".
Que faire ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2021)

Sonda-t-il à fond de ses fouilles 
les caisses de la notairesse ?


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2021)

Qu'on te repaisse 
c'est rassurant.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2021)

sans reste orant
au restaurant


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2021)

Reste au rang imposé
sinon on t'attache
_nu aux poteaux de couleur_
en pleine nature


----------



## Hiatus (25 Mai 2021)

⟶*Urgent*⟵


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2021)

quand elle vous dit : c'est urgent !
ne traînez plus en argument


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2021)

D'accord ça urge
mais il y a de la marge


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2021)

pour batifoler dans le pré en
effeuillant la marguerite


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2021)

Quelle histoire !
Certains prétendent que l'infusion
de feuilles de marguerite
est un efficace médicament
pour guérir de la maladie mondiale actuelle !


----------



## boninmi (26 Mai 2021)

--> guérite


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2021)

--> Tigre


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2021)

mettez un tigre dans votre guérite : ça va guérir les 
raseurs de venir vous embringuer dans leurs intrigues


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2021)

Tout le monde est intrigué
de voir dans la guérite
un tigre jouant de la guitare


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2021)

il  outrage les bonnes mœurs 
avec sa braguette ouverte


----------



## boninmi (28 Mai 2021)

en tentant de sortir sa *baguette* magique


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2021)

sabat guette
l'incube aux aguets


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mai 2021)

Celle-ci (de baguette, merci de rester aux aguets) ne faisant pas ses 250g réglementaires, elle ne saurait être vendue dans toutes bonnes respectueuses *boulangeries*.


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2021)

Le boulanger se sentira obligé
de préparer ses bagages


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2021)

ses bas gages, c'était
pas des blagues


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2021)

toujours jeune, déçu financièrement il devint
⟶ plagiste
sur une île caribéenne paradisiaque de folie.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2021)

plagiste le jour, masseur en nocturne,
ce qui lui permet de garder la main en 
pétrissant les galbes de belles miches


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2021)

il ne faudrait pas que dans la hâte ce pétrissage entraine
la chute sur les fesses et qu'il en résulte un froissage des
⟶ lombaires


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2021)

l'on bée : râbles
inénarrables


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)

C'est assez dit la baleine


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2021)

Assez tassée la neige
reste  blanche


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2021)

Blanche Neige bien balancée
des Sept Tassés ah ! c'est assez


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2021)

cet as sait nager
dans une eau banale


----------



## litobar71 (30 Mai 2021)

typée rivière, au pH plasmatique,  bien moins
⟶ accablante
pour la peau que d'autres acides ou alcalines


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2021)

à cas blanc, t'
as qu'à plant-
er ailleurs


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2021)

Le câble blanc est attaché
à un poteau costaud planté là.
Personne ne risque le trépas


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mai 2021)

l'éventualité certaine d'une mort assurée
permet une préparation de momification
en confisant tout le corps au bourgogne 
⟶ passetoutgrain


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2021)

trépasse tout grain
d'orange solaire


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)

--> Nager


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2021)

Nager dans le jus d'orange
comme un enragé ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Mai 2021)

La gravité quantique est une branche de la physique théorique
tentant d'unifier la mécanique quantique et la relativité *générale*


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2021)

La troupe défile, mon Général,
ce matin de long en large,
elle attend la tournée générale.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

--> Alger


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2021)

je vous ai compris
épata la galerie


----------



## litobar71 (1 Juin 2021)

"vive le Québec libre", cette phrase* marqua sa prime enfance,
née & élevée dans une tribu de chasseurs-pêcheurs-cueilleurs,
pour ne jamais s'éloigner de ses sources identitaires elle devint
⟶ paléoanthropologue

_* radiophonique_


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2021)

Palais haut en trop, polo guenillé
insupportable pour un philanthrope


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2021)

fi ! l'ente : trop peu...
filant trope
m'étonne y mie :
mets ta foreu-
se en catastrophe !


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2021)

Manquait plus qu'une foreuse dans le Forum ! 
En plus d'un paléomachin c'est la cata !
Au secours la Castafiore !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

C'est une catastrophe  cette Castafiore


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2021)

catastrophe en doublon :
ça part en capilotade


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

Pas facile en décapotable


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2021)

Au bistrot du coin 
un petit déca potable
réveille l'unique pilote


----------



## pouppinou (1 Juin 2021)

Alors si ce n'est qu'un déca, c'est que cette dite pilote ne doit pas être transalpine.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2021)

elle conduit la 6 Alpine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2021)

Pour partir au Nepal


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2021)

Le nez pâle du visage pâle
allongé sur un transat dans l'Alpine
savoure le parfum des fleurs de la plaine


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2021)

la plaine pleine de sauge  
où chaud lapin a lapine


----------



## litobar71 (2 Juin 2021)

en attendant que maman redescende de son pinacle amoureux
les lapereaux en alerte tapent du pied et rêvent d'un sécurisant 
⟶ clapier 
même si cela induit mille & une recettes dont ils n'ont conscience


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2021)

Sauge qui peut ! Le clapier est vide
les bestioles ne tiennent pas en place


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2021)

as ample asclépiade
dans le clos ensauvagé


----------



## litobar71 (3 Juin 2021)

les fleurs odorantes s'en sont allées du clos voisin, les monarques également,
après sa transformation en terrain de pétanque, bien tout recouvert d'épaisse
 ⟶ clapicette


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2021)

Masque les piadines
Car sur la clapicette cette
boule roule
il manque une piécette


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2021)

à pied cette clapicette
vaut des clopinettes


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2021)

Sur la clapicette
interdiction de pissette
et de clope


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2021)

ce n'est pas un terrain où danser 
la gigue pour cloporte éclopé


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juin 2021)

boitant sur sa mauvaise guibole
tous les jours il venait ramasser
force gras mégots sous la belle
⟶ coupole
florentine Santa Maria del Fiore


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2021)

la belle florentine a tout d'une
coupe au lait : elle déborde


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juin 2021)

réduire les débordements en 
⟶ entrecoupant
par moult audacieux assauts


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2021)

La coupe est pleine ?
Trouez le fond avec un trépan.


----------



## boninmi (4 Juin 2021)

Attention à ne pas *répandre* partout du pétrole avec ton trépan.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2021)

Attention de ne pas déraper


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2021)

Plutôt que le chapeau
mieux vaut porter le drapeau


----------



## Franz59 (5 Juin 2021)

Le drapeau est un *appeau* à militaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)

Appeau =  4 lettres

--> Parade


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2021)

Parader n'apporterait rien au fatigué
qui oserait se draper dans le drapeau

Bienvenue Franz59. La règle du jeu impose d'utiliser au moins 5 lettres *différentes* du mot source. "Appeau" est un Que Quatre ou QQ !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2021)

le juteux chef en pétard
va le coller au mitard


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2021)

il s'évadera au bout de huit mois grâce à son cousin ptérodactyle
et ceci parce que sa mère est issue en ligne directe d'ascendants
⟶ ptérosaures


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2021)

Les malheureux ptérosaures ont disparu
à cause de la prolifération des véhicules diesel !
Chic, mercredi on dîne au zoo rouvert


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2021)

ose au roux ver
à ce trou vert
ne s'y trouve air
que de trouvère


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2021)

Trouve air pur,
respire un bon coup 
et remets le couvert !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2021)

le coup vert 
sous le couvert
sur la couverture


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2021)

Tendre le cou vers Turque mignone
ne met pas en jeu sa propre vertu


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2021)

sa vertu ne craint pas le gadin
à l'intérieur du vertugadin


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2021)

Vers tuent gars dingue
envers tutti quanti c'est grave


----------



## Hiatus (7 Juin 2021)

Un soupçon de fiel et de miel, saupoudré de larmes, voici, que tout tourne au* 
⟶vinaigre⟵*


----------



## boninmi (7 Juin 2021)

Il faut te *ravigorer*


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2021)

La pente est dure à gravir
pour ramasser le saphir
balancé par le fakir
dans une couche de cire


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2021)

ce saphir en strass
au cou de la grasse
virago catas-
troph' le lovelace


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2021)

L'affaire prend un virage grivois


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2021)

exegi monumentum aere perennius !
se marre le facteur d'outils ivoirins


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2021)

--> Voisin
@Hiatus ou dois je dire une Pause  ?


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2021)

Défense d'y voir autre chose
qu'un monument des reins
chacun a sa propre vision


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2021)

--> Ions


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

charge d'*ions* insuffisante (QQ)
voies ingénues vits y ont novices


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2021)

Nos vis parviendront-elles
à fixer le mystérieux vistemboir ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Vice, tant boire ?


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2021)

Tant boire qu'à la fin elle se casse
elle stoppe ainsi le baragouineur


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)

Avec son pull rouge


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

le baragouineur en panne de 
rouge n'a plus l'air si rogue


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juin 2021)

au placard son
⟶ orgueil
il mettra à l'abri


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2021)

Si on écoute tout ce qui s'écrit dans ce forum,
avant qu'elles rougissent mettons à l'abri nos oreilles


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2021)

n'ose-aux-raies-yeux ! 
scande le magister à l'écolier


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2021)

Les morpions, le magister en a 
parfois marre de se les coltiner


----------



## litobar71 (11 Juin 2021)

pour un retour à la normale
après une récréation animée
ils doivent chanter en chœur

_Colchiques dans les prés_
               .... ....
_Châtaignes dans les bois
Se fendent, se fendent
Châtaignes dans les bois
Se fendent sous les pas_
               .... ....
_Tombe en tourbillonnant_.


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2021)

Châtaigne au Président
N'a pas fait mal aux dents
Anima les matins
Jusqu'à la saint glinglin


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2021)

les mâtins
sonnent les matines
à la mâtine
Martine


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2021)

Pour changer un peu parlons cuisine.
Comment réussir une bonne tartine ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Juin 2021)

dans une recette classique cannibale
⟶ tribale
l'usage est de proposer au missionaire
à cuire soit la rôtissoire soit la marmite


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2021)

il tard dîne de tartines
qui trimbale sans tri balles
de timbales loin de la maison maritale


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2021)

Marre d'écouter un discours 
pour se faire trimbaler


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

N'écoute pas ce blaireau


----------



## litobar71 (12 Juin 2021)

mitonner deux rares beaux
⟶ râbles
de blaireau sauce chasseur
et y tremper sa tartine aillée


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2021)

les rats bleus
préfèrent les tartines au sirop d'érables


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2021)

Dans la piscine remplie de sirop d'érable
il est savoureux d'y faire un cent mètres brasse


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2021)

cette baigneuse est notre lointaine cousine canadienne assurément,
repassant à l'eau javéllisée elle surpasse toutes les autres nageuses,
pour la féliciter sablons le champagne avec elles toutes après l'avoir
⟶ sabré


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2021)

Les barbes ne méritent point
d'être sabrées au champagne
mais seulement rasées


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2021)

les chèvres barbichues devraient arrêter 
de se les prendre dans les barbelés


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2021)

Si ça se produit
elles feront entendre 
quelques râles


----------



## Hiatus (13 Juin 2021)

Un jour de douleur, un jour de ⟶larmes⟵


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2021)

⟶ saperlipopette !
après la pluie le beau temps


----------



## pouppinou (14 Juin 2021)

_Mais ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour le marin de repartir au gré des embruns fugaces des marées du matin sans sa _*salopette.*


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2021)

Si un salaud pète
sans prévenir
c'est une lopette


----------



## boninmi (14 Juin 2021)

Hiatus a dit:


> Un jour de douleur, un jour de ⟶larmes⟵


Est-ce que ça te consolerait si on t'offrait une jolie *salopette* ?


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2021)

_salopette déjà joué deux (2) posts auparavant (       #23 487      ) je reprends avec le *lopette *de loustic_

j'y rajoute un tout récent
⟶ portable
Apple MacBook Pro M1 ?


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2021)

Un MBP M1 ne saurait péter
mais légèrement ralentir ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2021)

un haut de salopette pour sécher les larmes
un portable pour se porter comme un charme
une trottinette pour être dans le vent sans vacarme


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2021)

Aujourd'hui la trottinette parle
plus besoin d'oreillette


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2021)

et pourquoi donc pas un vieux
⟶ pistolet 
à bouchon de feu grand-papa
pour effrayer les chauffards ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2021)

et un recueil de Poèmes 
Frioulans de Pasolini


----------



## pouppinou (15 Juin 2021)

_Ma préférence portait plus sur l'écriture tout en travers du légendaire pilote Pasolini qui faisait, dans ses récits de courses, des virgules de ponctuation à la gomme laissées par ses_ *pneumatiques*.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2021)

il écrit avec des pneumatiques 
l'amateur de télégrammes


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2021)

Tel est gras qui trop mange
Tel est gras mais reste maigre


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2021)

maigrot
mais gros
demi-graine
de migraine


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2021)

La migraine de la mamie
devient une sorte de manie


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)

Ce sont pas des manières


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2021)

que ces manières d'ânières 
pérégrinant en bannières


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2021)

L'âne avec ses grandes oreilles
est à l'aise pour faire un geste barrière


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2021)

ouvrez en chantant la barrière
qu'il entre dans la bétaillère
pour y trouver dans la poussière
les traces de l'année dernière


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2021)

Bête a hier fait un grand tour
important à plus d'un titre
ça méritait le détour :
acheter au moins l' arbitre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2021)

l'arbitre
atrabilaire
chapitre
l'arbitraire


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2021)

L'arbitre exprime sa mauvaise humeur 
par un triste babillage


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2021)

et voilà qu'une Femen enragée traverse la ligne 
de touche et lui fait le coup du déshabillage


----------



## pouppinou (18 Juin 2021)

_Donzelle bien loin de la symbolique représentée par la sculpturale_ "La *Délivrance*".


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2021)

Flagrant Delice - je présume ?


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2021)

Un flagrant délit
en flagrant délire
c'est effarant


----------



## pouppinou (19 Juin 2021)

Comme le Phare rend le chemin aux navigants largués, les étoiles à la nuit tombée  montre la direction aux naufragés.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2021)

le phare en eau
effara no-
vices nageuses


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2021)

Dans les azurs verts
elles nagent comme des anges

(les azurs verts du Bâteau ivre)


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2021)

nous donneront leur part aux anges
d'esprit de cognac volatil
où nager sans trope subtil
dans la rime d'or des vendanges


----------



## litobar71 (19 Juin 2021)

encore brûlante en sortie du four la flamiche
⟶ dinantaise
s'agrémente de sa p'tite flambée au cognac


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2021)

Annie suce le petit bâtonnet
avec l'introspection niaise
d'une communiante


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2021)

Tout suceur de n'importe quel bâtonnet
risque un jour ou l'autre de devenir insane


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2021)

administrer à l'insane un sinapisme à la 
moutarde lui fera expectorer ses miasmes


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2021)

Ensuite prendre soin de 
le pousser dans la piscine


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2021)

la piscine où l'attend la
sirène concupiscente


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2021)

Con, cul, pisse hantent le taré menteur. 
Comme la vérité, la sirène sort du puits


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2021)

sirène sortant du puits avec
un hululement stupéfiant


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2021)

Elle évite les stupéfiants
et ne pense qu'à la fuite


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2021)

avec une queue de poisson
fuir en courant est futile


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2021)

Une queue de poisson à pied
comment la réaliser ?
D'abord un petit air de flûte...


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2021)

J'y vais de ma *relance* .


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

--> Crane


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2021)

alors là on est parti pour *Ecran, nacre, rance*, j'oublie lequel ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

--> Cancer


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2021)

horreur, mais non c'est *ancre* que j'avais oublié ...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Quel cancre


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2021)

c'est bien zentil les zenfants, mais la *relance* de *boninmi* fait un *Q2* (!) par 
rapport à la *flûte* de *loustic*. C'est vrai que compter jusqu'à *5* pour un prof 
de math à la retraite, c'est duraille. À partir de là, votre série des duettistes, 
c'est du filoutage


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juin 2021)

*macomaniac* couche sur le papier ce réquisitoire
⟶ caustique
à la manière des _*flagrants délires*_ de france inter


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> c'est bien zentil les zenfants, mais la *relance* de *boninmi* fait un *Q2* (!) par
> rapport à la *flûte* de *loustic*. C'est vrai que compter jusqu'à *5* pour un prof
> de math à la retraite, c'est duraille. À partir de là, votre série des duettistes,
> c'est du filoutage


Sauf que je n'ai pas répondu à *flûte*, mais à un autre mot.
Il y a eu de la suppression de Céline depuis ... bien essayé, mais encore raté pour elle.   

--> *encaustique*


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Ce jeu est drastique


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2021)

Passer de l'encaustique caustique
sur une filoute petite flûte
demande des gestes hardis


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juin 2021)

le parquet encaustiqué ne rebute pas les
⟶ derviches,
au contraire, ils adorent y faire patinage


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)

Vite le service de nettoyage


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2021)

que le derviche sous-virant de service 
serre la vis sous peine de sévices !


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2021)

Attention à force de boire n'importe quoi
dans le jeu des 5 litres, on augmente 
le risque d'avoir de vilaines varices


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2021)

et le nez comme une écrevisse


----------



## litobar71 (24 Juin 2021)

délicatement mais fermement bien
⟶  éviscérer
la belle avant le plongeon à chaud,
sa carapace virera au rouge plaisir.


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2021)

Après consultation des grevisses
et vidage de la vessie
les zozos redeviennent vivaces


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Viva ! ces vits serrés ont 
évité les vivisectrices


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)

--> Actrice


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2021)

Avis : vit sec trisse pas loin. 
Essayons de gagner au tiercé


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2021)

ôte hier, c'est 
durée très 
ci rétréci


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2021)

Pari encore perdu !
Pour se faire rembourser
il faut prouver
qu'on n'a pas triché


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2021)

le tricheur a un estomac d'autruche


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juin 2021)

une volée dans les plumes le tricheur récoltera,
s'il récidive l'artiche confisquée et en prime une
⟶ torchée


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

Une hétéro frustrée ?


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2021)

Hé ! Tes rots sonores
empêchent d'écouter
le discours du président !
Et allume la torche


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2021)

--sans oublier de passer à gauche du



----------Chorten


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2021)

altier comme le mât de misaine le
⟶ tronc
du pitaine est mahousse costaud


----------



## pouppinou (26 Juin 2021)

_Attention à toi @macomaniac un censeur va bientôt passer pour te dire que tu utilises une image qui n'est pas de toi pour illustrer tes propos. Tels sont ici semble t'il certains qui se veulent_ *contrôleur* !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2021)

le contrôleur des troncs
qui se fie au patron
a glissé sur l'étron


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2021)

Les troncs des beaux chênes
solidifieront Notre - Dame


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2021)

“La femme mariée est une esclave qu’il faut savoir mettre sur un 
⟶ trône.”
du grand *Honoré de Balzac* -_Physiologie du mariage_ 1799..1851


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2021)

_La bigamie consiste à avoir une femme 
de trop. La monogamie aussi._

Fermons là le robinet des citations
de Sacha Guitry, sinon...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2021)

... ouvrons alors celui des citations de Gainsbourg :
« Il faut prendre les femmes pour ce qu'elles ne sont pas 
et les laisser pour ce qu'elles sont. »


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2021)

il a fait son chemin à la télévision ce p'tit gars, de *clochard *dans _"Des fleurs pour l'
⟶ inspecteur__"_
à *Marquis* de Sade dans _"Valmy" _et seulement en deux années, jolie performance !


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2021)

Le clochard se présente
sous son meilleur aspect


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juin 2021)

loin de posséder comme Johnny Weissmuller un athlétique
⟶ pectoral 
il dut déployer toute l'étendue de sa puissance chamanique


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2021)

Le culturiste au pectoral en obus n'aime pas 
qu'on lui demande la marque de ses implants


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2021)

Chat manie que dalle !
Pas de souris à l'horizon
ça le rend tout triste


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2021)

tout tristes
sans souris
touristes
sont sous riz


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2021)

Tour historique
à vélocipède
bataille de rustres


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2021)

le rustre arbore 
un rostre poilu
sur les routes


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juin 2021)

à l'entrée du chemin forestier
il montre également son dos
poilu partout aux cheftaines
⟶ scoutes  
en train de planter la sardine


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2021)

Tout comme le rustre
elles sont bien poilues
ses mignones petitrs soeurs


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juin 2021)

sieur loustic a astucieusement
⟶ troussé
QQ + dédoublé de l'e dans l'o*
j'ai repris donc avec "scoutes"

_* pour éviter un QQ justement !_


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2021)

Voulez-vous que nous entions la sardine 
de conserve ? offre l'hirsute à la rousse


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2021)

Les femelles mammifères
se font trousser pendant l' _œstrus_
et se barrent dans la brousse


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juin 2021)

se raconter entre elles les soi-disantes 
⟶ écœuranteries (écoeuranteries)
des mâles tout en en gloussant à loisir


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2021)

J'aime le gloussement des rousses au fond des brousses,
déclame le féru de galanteries poétiques


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2021)

Galant te rit au nez !
Il ne s'iltéresse qu'aux greluches
(et que rente ridicule affaiblit)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2021)

ogre l'huche
la greluche
sur l'autruche
en peluche


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2021)

Peu lu chez tout le monde
on préfère l'écouter, Coluche


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2021)

école hue ! cheloue
qu'eut la merluche


----------



## litobar71 (30 Juin 2021)

ce coreligionnaire, du grand journal Hara-Kiri, 
entouré de filles à poil, portait haut la désuète 
⟶ faluche


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2021)

Fa lu, cherche le sol
trouvé là, prends la scie
dorée et donne-la 
à l'ami fauché


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2021)

lame y faut chez 
l'échalas pas chauffé


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2021)

Le chat las 
n'a aucune raison
d'être fâché


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2021)

fâchée
fat ! chante
la cheftaine


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2021)

Chanter ?
La cheftaine ?
Elle n'en est pas fichue !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2021)

pourtant elle est pas mal fichue
sans fichu


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2021)

Maintenant ça y est
elle est devenue afficheuse


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)

selon la fausse rumeur


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2021)

Le faux fichu  
de l'affcheuse
n'a pas résisté aux
échauffourées


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2021)

osez aux ais, Joséphine,
aux ais chauds fourrer


----------



## boninmi (2 Juillet 2021)

Les chats *fourrés*
Quand ils l'ont su
M'ont posé la patte dessus
Pour m'envoyer à La Santé
Me refaire une honnêteté


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2021)

À la Santé, des féroces
fées rosses s'en prennent
aux passants honnètes en
fourrant leur nez partout


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2021)

fées rosses fers haussent
en frocs de beaux gosses


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2021)

Ces beaux gosses pourtant
sont arrivés grâce au forceps


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2021)

au fort ces psores
donnent l'air en rogne


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2021)

Pire encore s'il est
sensible aux spores
allergènes


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2021)

il se soigne avec des
fumigations de serpolet


----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2021)

cueilli à la *serpette*


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2021)

attention, manieur de serpette,
au serpent dans le serpolet !


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2021)

Le cerf pendant l'été
vérifie si les biches sont
prêtes


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2021)

tandis que celles-ci se font
les belles d'une allure preste


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2021)

On voit des biches qui remplacent
Leurs beaux-frères par des écoliers
Enfants voici des meufs qui passent
Montrez-leur un peu de respect


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2021)

C'est pas un secret ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2021)

quand les nonnes vont aux halliers
retrouver leurs brigands direct
les enfants avec circonspect
-tion cèlent leurs rouges tabliers


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2021)

Quel soulagement ! 
Hors de la vue de tous
ces rouges tabliers craspecs !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2021)

si sales qu'ils en luisent 
comme des gypses spéculaires
[dits : miroirs d'ânes]


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2021)

Elle fuyait ceux qui pourchassent 
Les filles sous les peupliers.
Enfants voici...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Encore une pleureuse


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2021)

Au lieu de pleurer
chantons sous la pluie
cachés sous nos pelures


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2021)

----------de la pluie 
 ---abrités -------sous le
lurent --------------- porche 
peu -----sépulcre ---- d'un


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2021)

Ces pulls crottés
se sont vendus 
au décuple...
en douce sous la Porsche


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2021)

au décuple du pécule 
d'impécunieux par cupidité


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2021)

Le conducteur d'une Porsche
donne parfois l'image d'une personne ductile


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2021)

le véhicule de ce conducteur 
ductile est-il conductible ?


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2021)

Difficile de le savoir.
Conductible peut-être
mais surement combustible


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)

Ou est la belle colombe  ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2021)

elle s'est fait coller 
du plomb dans les lombes


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2021)

Quelle idée !
Roucouler sur les tombes !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2021)

Ce toit tranquille, où marchent des colombes,
Entre les pins palpite, entre les tombes ;
Midi le juste y compose de feux
La mer, la mer, toujours recommencée !
Ô récompense après une pensée
Qu’un long regard sur le calme des dieux !
...
Fermé, sacré, plein d’un feu sans matière,
Fragment terrestre offert à la lumière,
Ce lieu me plaît, dominé de flambeaux,
Composé d’or, de pierre et d’arbres sombres,
Où tant de marbre est tremblant sur tant d’ombres ;
La mer fidèle y dort sur mes tombeaux !
P.V.


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2021)

La mer toujours inlassable
Nous réveille sur le sable
Elle efface toute ride
Chassant la pensée morbide


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2021)

--> ioder


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2021)

mort bide, Ie plagiste se transforme en gisant
dans un nuage de lotion odoriférant


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2021)

Au doryphore faire en douce
une vacherie afin de le freiner
ce maudit bouffeur de feuilles


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2021)

le frêne effréné 
n'effraie pas l'effraie 
de mettre un frein 
à son refrain


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2021)

Fringale du matin, machin
rassasié sera l'aigrefin


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2021)

sur son aigre faim
reste le pingre sans pain


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2021)

Cent pingouins sont incapables
d'attraper la moindre grippe


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2021)

Gris ? peuh... noir, 
mais agrippé au comptoir


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2021)

Ah ! gris pépé ! 
et maintenant il te faudra pérégriner
dans les autres bistros du quartier


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2021)

Pair aigre, ris ! N'est
nez nid d'araignée


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2021)

L'araignée a régné dans les greniers.
Sa toile géomètrique étonne
par sa beauté et son efficacité.
Si elle chantait on aimerait sa rengaine.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2021)

Vous êtes bien belle et je suis bien laid.
A vous la splendeur de rayons baignée ;
A moi la poussière, à moi l'araignée.
Vous êtes bien belle et je suis bien laid ;
Soyez la fenêtre et moi le volet.
V.H.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Je préfère un beignet aux pommes


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2021)

assaisonné d'une beigne maison


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2021)

Heureusement tout est prévu 
il a de quoi soigner ses bosses
dans sa giberne


----------



## Hiatus (14 Juillet 2021)

Gardant fidèlement sa ⟶carabine⟵ sous l'aisselle.


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2021)

Plus besoin de rester 
planqué dans la cabane
du père Vertu


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2021)

Cas bas : nœud du pervers tue.
Gare au coup de sarbacane.!


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2021)

Elle se barre sa cane 
mais il lui reste sa canne 
et un régime de bananes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2021)

bah ! Nane
les a bannies de son régime


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

--> Naines


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2021)

Comme les grandes
les naines peuvent être bannies
des soirées de copines,
si elles racontent des histoires niaises


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2021)

l'Énée, n'y es à l'aise
quand Didon dit : dis donc, 
je m'défie du gardon
qui s'défile à l'anglaise


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2021)

Langue lésée est exceptionnele ?
Respectons celle de nos ancêtres
c'est la plus belle langue


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2021)

le lent guette
l'alanguie
(yeux sous roche)


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2021)

Sa petite tête sourd hoche
prend son élan et accroche
son casse-dalle à la liane


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)

C'est pas de la laine ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2021)

il a perdu l'alène
dans le tapis de laine
en courant à perdre haleine


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)

Il doit avoir la haine


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2021)

Il n'a vraiment jamais connu la haine
En traînant par ici durant la semaine
Dans la salle de jeu pas de migraine
il a ressenti de la chaleur humaine


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2021)

le rhume mène l'énergumène
à siffler du rhum tout' la semaine


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2021)

L'as se met nerveusement 
à casser les porcelaines


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

selle les porcelets nus
les naines n'les montent pas à cru


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2021)

Les *naines* sont doublement *niaises*
# 23 642... 643
Tous ces messages ne sont que faridondaines


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

j'eusse dû convoquer les
aînées des naines étêtées


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2021)

Cet été les aînées zébrées
de bons coups de soleil marbrés 
poussées par des envies soudaines
cachent leurs vilaines bedaines


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Vil ais ! Nœud : bœufs d'aine !
fit la mie hautaine
au gros capitaine
conteur de fredaines


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2021)

Fatiguées par ces rengaines 
dans peu de temps les mondaines 
vont nous envoyer ch.er
et entre elles se défier


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2021)

plus de tennis en pension
jeu de volant sur gazon
sans adversaire rapide
ni de passing-shot perfide


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)

Il faut défier son adversaire


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2021)

Le défi a déjà été relevé
sans aucune perfidie.
La solution est une perfusion...
#23 659


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)

J'aurais dû fouiner avant de répondre


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2021)

non content de pomper dans le jeu des 5 lettres,
*Jura* persiste à filouter dans celui des 3 lettres


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2021)

Il va finir par se ramasser 
des tartes ce loufiat !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2021)

et se faire patafioler


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2021)

J'aime faire des folies


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2021)

Qui voudrait récupérer sa cervelle 
n'aurait besoin que d'une petite fiole


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2021)

où boucher à l'émeri un 
dé d'essence folichonne


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2021)

L'huile essentielle de myrtilles
évite à la belle de paraître pâlichonne


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2021)

elle n'a pas l'air d'une quiche
quand elle monte sa pouliche


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2021)

Le pou lit chemin faisant 
sur le  cheval galopant 
pour la gamine un peu moche
un petit livre de poche


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2021)

l'ivre de pots chante à tue-tête
sa chope posée sur la tête


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2021)

Qu'attendre de plus 
d'un tel  pochetron ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2021)

ce prochetron a la
tronche pochée


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2021)

Au lieu de faire le malin
la meilleure solution pour lui 
était de se barrer en ayant la pétoche


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2021)

ça lui apprendra à chipoter
avec le gros bistrotier


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2021)

Quel plaisir d'aller au bistro 
pas besoin de trimballer 
une lourde pioche


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2021)

pour faire une bonne pioche.
En loucedé je m'approche
de la boniche gavroche


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2021)

Mais ces derniers temps 
elle a pris de la brioche


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Elle devrait arrêter de boire


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2021)

Les gens sont des grands bébés
on ne les prive pas de biberon
na !


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2021)

pour amadouer l'étrange humeur de nos
⟶ rombières
tétons avec soin leurs douces mamelles


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Une méthode pour sombrer dans l'alcool


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2021)

impossible de sombrer
en s'accrochant aux bouées 
de la soubrette délurée


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2021)

... et finir par le coup de la brouette


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2021)

l'brou de la couette
v'là qu' sa roue pète
de la roupette


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2021)

Tout ça accompagné d'une 
émouvante et solennelle 
sonnerie de trompette


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juillet 2021)

être trompettiste dans la fanfare des
⟶ majorettes
puis se glisser entre les justaucorps..


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2021)

de ces filles publiques ambitionner
d'être trompette de renommées


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2021)

C'est bientôt fini 
tous ces sermons 
bien mal débouchés ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2021)

cessez remon-
ter mon bon mon-
sieur sur mon mont !


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2021)

faire un p'tit peu d'alpinisme sur son adoré mont de vénus, 
métamorphosé en île volcanique, d'où son pseudonyme de
⟶ Stromboli


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2021)

Ça éloigne toute la mélancolie 
en contemplant son nombril


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2021)

avoir le nombril
sur un Stromboli
cache le lombric


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2021)

Dans un long bric-à-brac 
on est sûr de trouver 
la convoitée bricole


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juillet 2021)

nanana c'est pas mon lombric
nanana c'est pas mon nombril
éclusage de maintes pintes de
⟶ briolets
entraine distorsion de la réalité


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)

Tu deviens violet


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2021)

Brie au lait ? Normal
Brie au vin est presque violet.
Beaucoup de Brie pour rien... 
Le lombric sent la violette


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2021)

♪Vie ollé ! te ♪
♪Vit haut l'ais♪ te
chante Violette 
sur sa viole de gambe


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2021)

Ni la gambe, ni la tête
cachées sous un voile


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juillet 2021)

s'énivrer tout en accordant son
⟶ vérillon
requiert l'art fin d'un pochetron
ajustant les niveaux des verres


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2021)

Cela requiert moins de liquide 
mais il faut aussi de la finesse 
pour faire sonner le carillon


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2021)

verts rions
car y ont
raidillons
les grillons


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2021)

Grillons les brochettes 
les préparer est un 
agréable loisir


----------



## litobar71 (31 Juillet 2021)

brochettes de croustillants cricris dorés
accompagnées d'une fraîche salade de
 ⟶ leptopteris (superba)


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2021)

Excellente occasion
de se régaler avec du 
foie gras bio et du
topinambour


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

et de jouer du tambour


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2021)

tôt pis n'en bourre
tant bout rein
d'un trou blanc
troublant


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

Un trou blanc dans l'obscurité ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Juillet 2021)

capter la vitaminame C des artichauts de Jérusalem
troublantes seront les flatulences mais sera évité le
⟶ scorbut


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2021)

... mais pas les courbatures


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2021)

Trou noir dans l'obscurité blanche des étoiles 
trouble l'as trop nommé atteint par l' obésité

(ceci était la réponse au #23 709, oubliée au fond du tiroir...)


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2021)

l'aube hésitait tandis qu'ébrouant sa bedaine
le bourgeois nage dans les draps vers la baleine


----------



## litobar71 (1 Août 2021)

Balzac se flattant d'honorer par son labeur ses dettes
se lève, caresse bajoues et bedaine, allume ses deux
⟶ bougeoirs,
taille une nouvelle plume et cisèle sa _peau de chagrin_


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

J'aime bien les bougeoirs rouge


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2021)

Les bougeoirs sont rouges ! 
Espèce de moule à gaufres !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2021)

il y en a des 
qui s' sont gourés


----------



## litobar71 (1 Août 2021)

z'ont oublié un 'o' dans les eufs d'
⟶ esturgeon
caviardage qui génère son joli *QQ*


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

Patron servez nous une roteuse


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2021)

une heure haute euse
à la trotteuse


----------



## litobar71 (2 Août 2021)

méfiance avec le pétillant
il taquine effrontément la
⟶ prostate


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2021)

Le pro s'tâte en voyant la qualitè 
du travail d'amateur devant lequel 
il va se prosterner


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2021)

il n'est pas du genre prosterné
mais bien plutôt consterné


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2021)

Qu'on se terre néanmoins à cause du virus
si on craint d'être trop vite enterrés


----------



## litobar71 (2 Août 2021)

disposons nos corps devenus inutiles dans les 
⟶ antres 
de bêtes féroces & cruelles, elles se régaleront,
enfin vu ce qu'il en reste ce sera plutôt au zoo !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2021)

qu'aux antres aillent
qu'osent entrailles
d'entrants
d'entre ans
du zoo
dûs os


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2021)

Entrailles que dalle ! Au zoo bio 
les bêtes s'entredévorent naturellement 
comme les humains bio venus d' ailleurs


----------



## Hiatus (3 Août 2021)

Rouge comme une ⟶fraise⟵ en mai, voici une caractéristique d’un _"*bio*-logue"_ en juillet!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2021)

au biseau des baisers
ajustés sans mortaises
n'écrasons pas les fraises
des lèvres aux rires aisés


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2021)

Baiser d'amour qui règne et sonne 
Au coeur battant à se briser,
Qu'il se refuse ou qu'il donne
Je veux mourir de ce baiser.

_Germain Nouveau_


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2021)

allons aux bois
qu'en baies aient choix
de brises échoient
sons de hautbois


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2021)

Son dos, bois d'ébène, 
plus dur que celui de la brebis


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2021)

ils réclament du moelleux,
ces vieux birbes


----------



## litobar71 (6 Août 2021)

attirés par les jeunettes sont ces vieux
⟶ débris


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2021)

débris débridés
mais après tout quelle importance ?


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2021)

Des vieux birbes tournent 
au cinéma des sortes de débris 
qui parfois ne font pas des bides


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

pour avoir des bides
sans faire de bides
ils font leur carrière
aux débits de bière


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2021)

_Ah qu'il est beau le débit de lait_ 
_Ah qu'il est laid le débit de l'eau..._
Nager doucement dans la sénilité 
ne signifie pas être atteint de débilité


----------



## litobar71 (7 Août 2021)

est-ce débile après ingestion de moult cervoises
de confondre benoitement en riant bimensuel et
⟶ bimestriel ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2021)

*bim ! en sus elle* me calotte,
*bim ! mes stries elle* me cale haute,
- cette hyène lesbienne


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2021)

Laid ce bi haineux 
exhibe ses mirabelles


----------



## litobar71 (8 Août 2021)

⟶ brimbalées
de tous côtés telles des Ford T 1908
cahotant sur les chemins de traverse


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2021)

que brin bat l'ais
pas des balais
quand mira belle
l'ami ras - bêle !


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2021)

Pas de balai dans les Vosges 
pour ramasser les brimbelles, 
on se démène comme des diables


----------



## boninmi (8 Août 2021)

--> diabolos


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2021)

.diables tricotant de diabolos en



--------Bolides


----------



## litobar71 (8 Août 2021)

ou diablesses jouant aux échecs avec leurs
⟶ olisbos


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2021)

os lisses : beaux bosselés que
requis en cas quodlibétiques


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2021)

Code lie bête iconique 
à ses préférés bibelots


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2021)

d'abolis bibelots d'inanité sonore


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2021)

Attention utiliser à loisir 
tous ces bibelots nécessite 
la signature de plusieurs bails


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2021)

plus y heurs baillent 
rieuses d'aises
les Balinaises 
à fines tailles


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2021)

Les pauvres ! Comment ne pas prendre 
du poids en s'empiffrant de blinis ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2021)

du moins trouveront-ils de quoi agripper,
les obsédés de pensées libidineuses


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2021)

reluquant les croupes fières et ondoyantes des
⟶ bineuses
dans les champs les esprits s'échauffent vite !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2021)

le bord de mer offre un champ en croupes réglées de
baigneuses


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2021)

Elles (ne) désirent absolument (pas) 
qu'on leur passe la bague


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2021)

qu'on leur passe la blague 
(redit l'écho)


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2021)

La blague était trop grande 
pour contenir le peu de 
tabac échappant à la gabelle


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

il n'a pas fait de tabac 
ni échappé à la gamelle,
l'amateur de bagatelle


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2021)

Mais il a oublié de prendre 
suffisamment de galette


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2021)

bien dommage, le _blé noir_ était un peu
⟶ aigrelet,
sans gluten mais surtout prébiotique...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

les miches de sa mie
suffiront à son régal


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2021)

Mi-chien, mi-chat
 la mi-miche est
 moins large


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2021)

une miche de belle facture est aérée, 
perforée par une multitude de cavités
⟶ gastrales


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2021)

Le cave a évité avec régal 
l'ennui profond qui l'attendait 
au cours du stage
Ce stage est sans pitié...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

le cave s'est défilé dans la cave
boire à la régalade du gratte-gosier


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2021)

Dans la cave pour respirer 
de l'air frais sinon il y a 
l'ombre du groseiller


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

le gros ailier n'a pas froid
aux pieds dans ses grolles


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2021)

Sur la pelouse, l'ailier 
peut ramasser une gamelle 
mais surement pas une girole


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

aux giroles il préfère les girondes


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2021)

jonglant avec leurs flotteurs telles de belles
⟶ oranges
calibrées longuement et minutieusement ...


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2021)

En 1793 cela aurait été une mauvaise 
idée de préférer les girondins...
Avec des oranges : des rognons !


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2021)

les jacobins leur ont préparé une historique omelette aux fausses
⟶ oronges
bien vénéneuses, de quoi déclencher une _terreur_ dans leurs tripes


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2021)

Oronge ô désespoir suffisant 
pour rendre les clients grognons


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

gros gnons ou torgnoles 
plutôt que ce tord-boyaux


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2021)

Pan ! sur le pif un gros grelon


----------



## litobar71 (14 Août 2021)

assez lourd pour transmuter la
⟶ trogne
d'un quidam sans couvre-chef


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2021)

Après le coup du grêlon 
il s'envoya un coup de Vouvray 
et même un long gorgeon


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2021)

-.avant de se taper



-.une soupe de congre


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2021)

Congre debout... 
Au lieu de se battre avec le téléphone 
il se serait rongé les ongles... bof !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2021)

--------le greffier ne déchiquetterait pas tout 


si ses ongles étaient rognés


----------



## litobar71 (15 Août 2021)

le p'tit gars en vert se fait-il chaque fois
⟶ gronder
par l'autre à la tête toute érubescente ?


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2021)

Pourtant aucun des deux 
de l'autre n'est le gendre


----------



## Hiatus (16 Août 2021)

_M'enfin!_
Loin de moi l’envie de paraître ⟶ringarde⟵,
mais j’ose ce mot, espérant ne plus voir la lettre "G".
Qui, à mon *g*oût est un peu trop omniprésente...
_Arf!!_


----------



## litobar71 (16 Août 2021)

qui sera le chat ?

_Sardine à l'huile que fais-tu là ?
Ouatchitchi
Ouatchatcha
Sardine à l'huile que fais-tu là ?_
_C'est pas toi le chat, chat, chat !_


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2021)

*G* touché le fond de la piscine
Dans le petit pull  marine 
Tout déchiré aux coudes 
Qu'j'ai pas voulu recoudre 
Que tu m'avais donné 
....................
Viens vite au fond de la piscine 
Repêcher ta petite  *sardine* 
L'empêcher de se noyer


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2021)

S. G. était-il un gogo ? 
À son âge un grand gigolo ?
Ou bien un marginal ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2021)

C'est un aquoiboniste 
Un faiseur de plaisantristes 
Qui dit toujours à quoi bon 
A quoi bon

Un aquoiboniste 
Un modeste *g*uitariste 
Qui n'est jamais dans le ton 
A quoi bon


----------



## litobar71 (16 Août 2021)

Hiatus et les finauds me poussent à sortir du fourreau ma flamberge
pour assener ma botte secrète, la voici avec cet artiste compositeur
⟶ Bill-Deraime


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2021)

Devons-nous considérer le geai 
comme un oiseau débile ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2021)

tel un deb bille en tête
sans craindre les bides
le geai jase sans jazz
avant de siffler sa blédine


----------



## litobar71 (17 Août 2021)

sâcré geai bleu, domestiquer ce
⟶ glandivore
coûta en cacahuètes une blinde


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2021)

Aucun risque avec la blédine 
ou les cacahuètes mais 
avec le picrate on peut 
se retrouver blindé


----------



## litobar71 (17 Août 2021)

quand même, nous ne pouvons pas
rester le gosier à sec au mariage de
⟶ Ribouldingue !


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

Les pieds nickelés,
Leurs aventures,
Quelle *rigolade* !


----------



## litobar71 (18 Août 2021)

où est le petit borgne, au caractère sanguin, avec béret,
doté d'une force herculéenne quand il est en colère ?
⟶ Filochard
est parti en vacances gérer le camping "les flots bleus"


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

Partir en vacances pour gérer un camping,
Ce filochard a vraiment besoin d'*artiche* !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2021)

Les niais, pique-les 
au vaccin de poilade. 
Filochard n'a pas perdu une *ratiche* !


----------



## litobar71 (18 Août 2021)

les dents sont par trop
⟶ _Croquignol_ettes
à ces trois lascars là !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2021)

Ils sont pas déjà dans la rubrique 
--> Necrologique  ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2021)

croc qui nie Olé ! te-
ait Kros : logique


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2021)

La femme qui se veut l'égale de 
l'homme doit-elle être poilue ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Août 2021)

ébahi je suis, *Hiatus* nous boude et 
s'en va courir le guilledou là         #1 678      
de prime abord j'ai pensé à une aisée
⟶ poilade
taquine mais que nenni c'est cimenté


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2021)

On sait tout depuis 
qu'on a déplié la page
sans se poiler


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2021)

ta quine ci mentait : sens 
ce poids laid des pliés
moulinant du pédalier


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2021)

Le pet d'Ali est comme tout pet, il rend baba ! 
Et n'oblige personne à faire une grimace laide.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2021)

masse-les de dos donc
ces dondons pallides


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2021)

Les dos des dondons donc donneront 
dès demain des idées de délits


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2021)

des lits des litées et 
dès ore y z'ont alleu


----------



## Hiatus (22 Août 2021)

Exposant ainsi, au travers des quelques ⟶toiles⟵ suspendues,
leurs douces débauches!
_Rhôôôô-là-là-là_...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2021)

des beaux châlits changés 
en nefs d'amour, les voiles


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2021)

Un peu de discrétion s'il vous plaît 
fermez donc les volets


----------



## litobar71 (23 Août 2021)

enterrées une à une c'est avec grande discrétion 
qu'ont mis les voiles les nombreuses minuscules
feuilles de papier _L'Archipel du Goulag_ d'Alexandre
⟶ Soljénitsyne


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2021)

on fait papier de tout bois en
cas d'urgence aux latrines


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2021)

Sorti des latrines, tout le monde 
se moque de lui. Pauvre Tartarin !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2021)

très pauvres oui, mais surtout en
⟶ nitrates
les cours d'eau PACA du Tartarin,
des algues vertes nauséabondes
comme en armorique ? que nenni


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2021)

tard t'as rein ni t' rates de casquette,
à coups de carabine qu'as quête
« Celui qui met le plus souvent dans sa casquette est proclamé roi
de la chasse, et rentre le soir en triomphateur à Tarascon, la casquette
criblée au bout du fusil, au milieu des aboiements et des fanfares. »
A.D.


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2021)

Tartarin devint ainsi 
roi chez le libraire
mais pas à Tarascon !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2021)

enjoué, décontracté et nullement 
⟶ atrabilaire
il dédicacait tranquillos ses récits


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2021)

Pour vivre dans un monde 
entièrement fabriqué mais réel, 
inutile de sombrer dans la biture


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2021)

on s'habitue à tituber sur le bitume


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2021)

Prendre une biture sur le bitume 
faut vraiment être timbré


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2021)

une fois le timbré dûment tamponné,
il n'a plus rien de timoré


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2021)

Malgré tous ses efforts le 
soiffard continuue de boiter


----------



## Hiatus (25 Août 2021)

Sur un chemin pierreux, bordé de chardons et d' ⟶orties⟵ ...


----------



## litobar71 (26 Août 2021)

jambes nues, la belle amplitude de sa démarche déambulante tel le
⟶ pisteur
du _Dernier des Mohicans_ laissera en souvenir saignantes estafilades


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2021)

L'écho des Mohicans rapporte qu'Œil-de-Faucon 
se prélassait tranquille au bord d'un puits


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2021)

tandis que convoiteur de jeunes filles prudes
le perfide Manga tramait ses turpitudes
moralité : sans une Ève attachée à un pommier
 et un serpent qui rampe, il n'y a pas d'histoire


----------



## litobar71 (26 Août 2021)

c'est cela que je quémandais à ma maman, une belle
⟶ histoire
qui dure qui dure même la même mais en plus longue


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2021)

Rien que des belles histoires 
racontées à mi-voix lorsqu'on 
se trouve sur un long isthme


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2021)

récitant l'Odyssée dans l'isthme 
de Corinthe, l'aède redoute une crise d'asthme


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2021)

Aujourd'hui l'aède oserait-il chanter le méthane ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Août 2021)

l'aède contemporain n'utilise plus depuis belle lurette une cithare classique,
écolo il coupe son chant méthanisé et pince affectivement les cordes de son 
⟶ maxiphone


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2021)

il a toujours l'air chiffonné
en siphonant du résiné


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2021)

Complètement siphoné mais résigné 
tel est le maxi-philosophe


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2021)

placé à mi-chemin d'un bock de bière et d'un cornet de frites,
saura-t-il davantage se décider que le solipède de Buridan ?


----------



## litobar71 (28 Août 2021)

la menace de lui sous-diviser une oreille avec la lame d'un
⟶ Opinel
le décidera à avancer vers l'un ce qui libérera l'autre choix


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2021)

Un âne avec des oreilles amoindries ? 
De quoi se poiler !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2021)

ce poids laid
le fait clopiner


----------



## litobar71 (28 Août 2021)

clopiner de plain-pied en déclamant par cœur le livre onze sur les insectes,
chapitre XXVIII,-des araignées,-quelles sont parmi elles celles qui font de
la toile,-la nature des matériaux dont elles composent leur toile chez notre
⟶ Pline
l'Ancien vous annonce que l'araignée* a huit pattes, autant que de lettres !

_*mais l'animal est-il un insecte, la fourmi a autant de lettres que de pattes ! _


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2021)

au petit musée des curiosités de Xonrupt (près de Gérardmer, dans les Vosges), 
se trouve présenté avec orgueil un spécimen unique : une araignée à *dix* pattes. 
En scrutant de près l'animal fabuleux, j'ai pu constater qu'un curieux ignorant la 
--> Discipline 
entomologique, avait pris la paire de pa*lp*es antérieurs pour une paire de pa*tt*es.


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2021)

Cet animal était donc un palpipède ou un parallélépipède. 
Questionnez Cédric Villani spécialiste des araignées 
afin de ne point rester indécis.


----------



## litobar71 (28 Août 2021)

ne point rester indécis dans le choix du _type de soie_ en sortie des glandes
⟶ séricigènes,
la soie collante n'est qu'un des types existants,les principaux usages sont :

_fil de déplacement (appelé aussi fil de traîne, fil de survie ou fil de rappel) que l'araignée fixe sur son support, de place en place, au niveau de points d'accroche (repérage de l'espace) et qui devient un fil de sécurité lui servant à contrôler une descente rapide pour se rendre d'un point élevé à un autre (sans avoir à gagner le sol, par exemple lors du franchissement de cours d'eau), pour un saut, une chute volontaire (fuite) ou involontaire28_
_moyen de dispersion aérien des jeunes et d'espèces adultes dites araignées-montgolfières : technique du ballooning avec des fil de la Vierge (fils de sécurité entraîné par les courants ascensionnels d'air chaud) auxquels elles sont suspendues, à l'origine des pluies d'araignées (sur un mât d'oiseau, sur un champ à la rosée du matin)28_
_emballage des œufs (cocon)_
_tapissage du terrier des espèces qui vivent sous terre_
_confection d'armes de chasse (bolas des Mastophora, filets des Dinopis)_
_fabrication d'abri subaquatique (cloche à plongeur des argyronètes)_
_emmaillotage des proies capturées_
_tissage des toiles de mue (matelas)_


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2021)

serre ici, génie,
les lacs du corset de ta mie


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2021)

Même un génie peut se prendre les quatre pieds dans la toile ! 
Le QQ oblige à partir du mot précédent et à brûler un cierge


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2021)

gêne y, sec on scie, erre jeu...
gémissent ces concierges


----------



## litobar71 (29 Août 2021)

inattentif Spider-Man immobilisa avec ses fibres synthétiques sa cinquième lettre 
pour s'extraire de ce mauvais pas il se rendit à Lourdes brûler un cierge au musée
⟶ archéologique
afin d'obtenir une révélation : comment ses ancêtres s'en étaient-ils bien sortis ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2021)

archer au logis que
révèle action
(version prude)


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2021)

Araignéologie : étude des moyens 
obligeant l'araignée à cracher 
la toile que l'on désire


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2021)

--> cravacher


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2021)

L'araignée au logis a commencé 
une belle toile géométrique mais 
elle a du mal à l' achever


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2021)

lâche vermisseau che-
vi ! chuinte la revêche


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2021)

Elle avait de la place car elle avait 
hérité d'une grande verchère


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2021)

qui servait de gîte à ses chèvres


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2021)

Même dur de la feuille 
on apprécie la feuille 
odorante du  chèvrefeuille


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2021)

_dictée, Prosper Mérimée_

Pour parler sans ambiguïté, 
ce dîner à Sainte-Adresse, près du Havre, 
malgré les effluves embaumés de la mer, 
malgré les vins de très bons crus, 
les cuisseaux de veau et les cuissots de 
⟶ chevreuil 
prodigués par l'amphitryon, fut un vrai guêpier.


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2021)

Un convive  en a fait toute une histoire 
parce que dans son assiette il a trouvé un cheveu


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2021)

pour prendre aux cheveux le chèvrefeuille
le chevreuil doit chevaucher la chèvre


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2021)

Toto se promène à la campagne avec sa tata. 
Soudain il entame ce dialogue : - Tata regarde il y a des chevals ! - Toto faut pas dire chevals ! Au pluriel on dit chevaux. Dis-moi si tu as bien compris. 
 - Oui Tata, on dit chevaux quand il y a plusieurs chevals !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)

Oh la vache !


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2021)

— *Vachte* ! T'as vu la dernière réforme orthographique ?!
— Nan…
— Eh bah ! Tu peux remplacer le X par un S !
— Genre on ne dit plus film X mais film S ?!
— T'es vraiment con quand tu t'y mets… Je te parle de pluriel ! On n'est plus obligé de mettre un X à la fin de chevaux, on peut écrire chevaus…
— Non ?
— Si !
— Tata est dans de beaux draps…
— Pareil pour Toto…
— Soit pas con ! C'est moi Toto !
— Oups…


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2021)

Ici elle ne pèse pas lourd
l'incertaine tchatche.
Les Français ne sont pas des veau*s*


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2021)

il voit pousser ses choux chouchous,
le berger juché sur ses tchanques


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2021)

Ne désirant pas se comporter comme des moutons, 
certains bergers juchent leurs bêtes sur les tchanques 
et définitivement rassurés entonnent leur chant.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)

--> Chatons


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2021)

— Ne devais-tu pas profiter de tes échasses pour me ramener des _quetsches_ ?!
— Si… Mais je me suis réveillé trop tard…
— *Tachons* de remettre ça à demain !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)

Comme disent les guignols 
A Tchao bonsoir.


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2021)

Quel sale temps  atchoum !


----------



## litobar71 (3 Septembre 2021)

pense tout haut le Grincheux,
⟶ macho
en diable, recevant le baiser
bien humide de Blancanieves
avant de l'apprécier _ensuite.._


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2021)

je remarque au message #23868 un verbe t*a*chons qui a fait tache (d'huile),
une convention tacite des joueurs étant de ne pas conjuguer les verbes.
En me payant ce scalp, je ioule à la manière des Comanches


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2021)

Ou comment jouer comme un *manche*…


----------



## litobar71 (3 Septembre 2021)

pas facile d'aligner les cerises
même au spécialiste du bandit
⟶ manchot !


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2021)

Afin d'échapper à ce jeu diabolique, 
allez vite consulter un chamane.
(il s'agit du jeu du bandit...)


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

mâche, âne ! crie le chamane
en vous donnant à brouter de la mâche


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2021)

insérer de la mâche et des _faux-jetons_
par la fente et voici les fruits bien mal
⟶ amanchés


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

la manche
elle ne fait pas un pli le dimanche


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2021)

pour faire avancer le Schmilblick.. ..le
⟶ machin
est-il utilisé par un moine mendiant ?


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2021)

Après dix manches pénibles, 
gagner enfin grâce à ce bon vieux Macintosh


----------



## litobar71 (4 Septembre 2021)

cette journée est radieuse, restons donc enfermés
juste le temps d'un re-visionnage des trente-neuf
⟶ marches**,*
au menu la Pamela & Whiskies dans les Highlands

_** *1935 de Sir Hitchcock_
​


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

en parlant de marches, le héros va beaucoup
marcher dans les collines des Highlands


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

Marcher au cœur des collines des Highlands !? Voilà qui est engageant mais… Très chère Pamela, n'essayez-vous pas de me *charmer* avec une promesse d'aventure quand vos mots suffisent à m'enivrer ?


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2021)

les mots, la marche...mais vos _bumpers_ gironds et
⟶ chromés
sont annonciateurs d'enthousiasmants dénivelés...


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2021)

Attention on risque de s'ennuyer dans le monochrome


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

C'est assez moche


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2021)

Râ va frapper dur cet aprèm, à l'ombre bienfaitrice nous visionnerons à l'heure chaude *"Le*
⟶ Chômeur
*de Clochemerle"**** (Vaux en Beaujolais dépt.69) avec Fernand Contandin dans le rôle-titre 

***_ encore un monochrome noir & blanc !_


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

Contrairement à Klein qui l'aimait pur, le chômeur de Clochemerle préférait un ciel traversé de _*chemtrails*_.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

ça fait davantage assorti quand on se balade
en chandails marins rayés de bleu et blanc


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2021)

Contrairement aux odorants chandails 
des champs d'ail n'incommodent pas
les habitants chômeurs des datchas


----------



## litobar71 (5 Septembre 2021)

⟶ Christian
pensait au *Pull-over rouge* retrouvé dans la champignonnière
soutenu il se dirigea d'une étrange démarche vers la guillotine


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Il est inscrit sur le forum ?


----------



## litobar71 (6 Septembre 2021)

quel modérateur tolérant et bien embouché omnibulé par ses 
⟶ train-trains
quotidiens peut laisser jouer à ce jeu des 5 lettres un membre 
(pas le cinquième hein!) qui en possède moins, aCLR pour sûr


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2021)

Parjura-t-il donc sa promesse de modorificateur ?
Bon, inutile d'en faire des tartines...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2021)

celui qui tard dîne
n'a que des tartines 
--> ratatinées


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

C'est pas encore l'heure de l'anisette ?


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2021)

Elle est passée l'heure du passtis-sanitaire


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2021)

ça n'itère, j'en suis marri
car voici la flasque tarie


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2021)

Si quelqu'un ici avait décidé de me faire *taire*, il a réussi…
Ou pas !


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2021)

Les cris sont inutiles pour éviter de tomber dans la ratière


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2021)

et de se faire rançonner par l'hétaïre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)

--> Tiare


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2021)

l'hétaïre à tiare a tarif-
é cher le décoiffage de ses tifs


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)

C'est dans l'air du temps


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2021)

QT il est vrai que pour compter 
jusqu'à cinq il faut avoir la frite
(QT = Que Trois lettres)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

la frite de s'enfiler à la suite 
cinq gueuzes non filtrées


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2021)

Et aussi une fillette de Beaujolpif, au moins une !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

pas besoin de flirter 
avec elles avant de consommer


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2021)

Pas besoin non plus de filtrer le pinard


----------



## Hiatus (8 Septembre 2021)

En résumé;
le possible,
le probable
et le ⟶virtuel⟵.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2021)

Le virtuel est souvent éloigné du trivial


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

le possible peut partir de traviole


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2021)

tels les trapus effluves d'un
⟶ livarot
colérique car gardé au frigo


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2021)

Oui mais elle ira de traviole avec le livarot
la prochaine bouteille de clarinette de Die


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

c'est qu'à force de siffler de la clairette,
on émet des sons flûtés telle une rainette


----------



## litobar71 (10 Septembre 2021)

la Normandie fête le bicentennaire de
Gustave F. grand gourmand gourmet*
le connaissant bien il ne sera pas à la
⟶ traine
pour participer au jeu des cinq lettres !

_* de là-haut il nous recommande le Salammbô 





_


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2021)

de Salammbô, ce  ---------------------------------------la me donne faim
​de me faire un peu -------------------------------------d' morceau flaubertien




​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

--> Laine


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2021)

Pour dérouler sa pelote de laine 
Tarzan s'est déjà servi de la _liane_. 
Désormais il défend la cause animale.
Relire Salammbô et goûter un salambo...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2021)

la q.... ose, Annie, mâle !
itère à tue-tête le mainate


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2021)

les samedis, journées augustes des manifestations,
le manque de temps pousse les citoyens comme la
⟶ sainte
Madone vers des sustentations bougrement rapides







_Serge Legs, Madone au McDo, gravure, photographie_
_et impression sur papier bambou 300 gr, 26 x 21 cm_


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

je ne sais si elle est en odeur de sainteté
mais elle a manifestement la santé


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2021)

Quelle drôle d'idée, aller à McDo pour utiliser les sanisettes !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

mieux vaut aller au bistrot pour écluser les anisettes


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2021)

dépêchez-vous, dépêchons-nous, 
préparons les amuse-bouches car
bientôt les cinq tournées d'apéro à
⟶ tisaner !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

... sans s'abstenir


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2021)

rester bien à l'écoute c'est de ne pas écluser que de l'
⟶ absinthe
mais varier au maximun différents alcools sinon gare !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Lorsqu'en un songe absurde Marilou se résorbe
Que son coma l'absorbe en pratiques obscures
Sa pupille est absente, et son iris absinthe
Sous ses gestes se teintent d'extases sous jacentes
S.G. Variations sur Marilou (in: L'Homme à tête de chou)


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2021)

Et la voici baisant son verre d'absinthe...


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2021)

ils préfèrent de loin boire, les
⟶ stambouliotes,
de bonnes rasades de raki !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

par les nuits fraîches du Bosphore
ça leur tient lieu de bouillotes


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2021)

À part le raki ils passent leur temps à bidouiller


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2021)

leur coque de noix dans le bassin du
⟶ radoub,
avant d'aller _péripler_ sur le Bosphore


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2021)

Bossent fort à vitesse réduite et gigotent 
souvent dans un grand brouhaha


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2021)

c'est qu'il n'est pas facile à ces baroudeurs
de ramer en remontant le courant du détroit


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2021)

Coups rendus des trois zigues 
devraient calmer les rodeurs


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2021)

pas les blairs hauts les blaireaux
qui rodent les enduros


----------



## Hiatus (13 Septembre 2021)

Y'a une chanson qui dit _(un truc du genre)_ 
les blondes (ou les brunes) comptent pas pour des ⟶prunes⟵.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2021)

mais pour des urnes
de grâce et de beauté


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2021)

les impacts feutrés de la démarche des
⟶ nurses
blondes ou brunes sont toujours un régal


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2021)

_Si proprium hoc fuerit, levi de marmore tota_
_Puniceo stabis suras evincta coturno._
Mais moi ; mon don serait de te dresser en marbre
Toute, et les pieds lacés de cothurnes de pourpre.
Virgile, Bucolique VII, trad. Paul Valéry


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)

Pas facile pour marcher sur la route


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2021)

...laissait voir sa poitrine velue ; il* avait une cravate,
⟶ tordue 
en corde, un pantalon de coutil bleu, usé et râpé, 
blanc à un genou, _troué_ à l'autre, une vieille blouse...

_*** Jean Valjean - V.H._


----------



## touba (14 Septembre 2021)

Sentant que la situation allait lui échapper, ayant traité le colosse d'ordure, il pris la fuite...


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2021)

Le colosse malin s'était dissimulé 
derrière une foisonnante dorure


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2021)

le miel de l'érudition
lui faisait une fausse moustache


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2021)

Mousse tache les rues d'ici, on 
peut faire quelque chose au lieu 
de s'endormir dans la routine


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2021)

la sieste est devenue quasi impossible avec le 
⟶ tintamarre
des différents moteurs thermiques deux temps


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

Et cette odeur d'essence qui rentre dans mon tarin


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2021)

heureusement que je peux m'enfouir
dans les fragrances de Martine


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2021)

C'est un coup à se faire trimbaler 
à perpète dans les nuages (puants)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2021)

elle aime aller faire la java 
dans la fumée des bastringues


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2021)

_et à la pause de l'orchestre aime entonner_
...
Le troisième encore moins sage,
La rirette, la rirette,
Le troisième encore moins sage,
Souleva son blanc jupon 
...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)

C'est un métier


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2021)

impossible de trouver dans les gros mots standards les 5 lettres





alors me vînt une intuition, pourquoi pas chercher chez le pitaine ?
⟶ logarithme


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2021)

il y a des mots qui demandent
un gargarisme avant usage


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)

Il faut aimer !


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2021)

Logarithme est bien le seul gros mot 
dont on ne se gargarise point à la mairie


----------



## litobar71 (17 Septembre 2021)

pour un mariage culturel fun faisons-le donc en Allemagne à la mairie de
⟶ Weimar


----------



## nicopulse (17 Septembre 2021)

Tous les ⟶  _*firmwares*_ disponibles sur le site d'_Apple_ sont référencés ici : IPSW.ME


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2021)

les sommiers trop lâches vont s'en trouver raffermis


----------



## touba (18 Septembre 2021)

Sinon il seront remisé ad vitam aeternam


----------



## litobar71 (18 Septembre 2021)

mon missel bilingue et mes inavouables 
facéties d'enfant de chœur dans les 60's 
sont en bonne langue latine à tout jamais
⟶ mémorisés


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2021)

C'est pire qu'un somnifère


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2021)

ça me rappelle Histoire de Claude Simon, où le narrateur 
se remémore ses exploits  d'enfant de  chœur chantant : 
en trou si beau adultère est béni  en superposition  de :
 introibo ad altare Dei, le curé  sourcillant de subodorer
 une anomalie  acoustique sans parvenir à la déterminer.


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2021)

Âne au Mali, acoustique en plus, 
ce n'est qu'une hasardeuse hypothèse


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2021)

hype ôte aise :
nippe hôtesse


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2021)

Aux tests se conformer 
ensuite liberté de shooter


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2021)

chou t'es, fait minet,
ça va pas m' toucher !
fait la fille hanchée


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

Cette fille n'a pas de coeur


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2021)

Et remettez-nous ça ! 
Bon les quatre lettres de cœur 
comptent ici pour cinq. 
Inutile de faire un recours


----------



## touba (20 Septembre 2021)

écrouez le ! il a triché !


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2021)

_la règle au post n°1 ici -->        #1      revisitée par le bienveillant modérateur de jeux permet d'utiliser les verbes à 
l'infinitif et participes passé & présent et déconseille les autres conjugaisons (en fait c'est une interdiction !)_

je reprends donc à partir du *recours* de *loustic* pour porter
⟶ secours
aux participants l'ayant enfreinte de bonne foi, palsambleu !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2021)

ce court crochet du gauche
va lui secouer les puces


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2021)

Dans ce jeu personne n'est courroucé.
L'audacieux joueur qui a proposé un verbe conjugué 
peut maintenant l'utiliser comme rappelé ci-dessus #23 973


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2021)

entre joueurs, même inaudible, le 
⟶ roucoulé
est bien accepté généralement !


----------



## touba (20 Septembre 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> (en fait c'est une interdiction !)


non.


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> non.


oui mais non, ben si, c'est pour éviter la facilité ainsi que de 
⟶ crouler***
sur toujours les mêmes lettres identiques des déclinaisons

_*** fais comme tu l'entends, comme cela te chante, mais bon..._


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2021)

Il n'y a aucune raison d'écrouer touba, 
donc il ne sera pas écroué


----------



## litobar71 (20 Septembre 2021)

_une règle, mal fichue ou bien roulée ne saurait être source de mésentente,_
_passons en direct un intéressant brin de poésie de l'ami mâtin Léo ferré.. .._

*... ...*
Ta dune, je la vois, je la sens qui m'ensable
Avec ce va-et-vient de ta mer qui s'en va
Qui s'en va et revient mieux que l'imaginable
Ta source, tu le sais, ne s'imagine pas

Et tu fais de ma bouche un complice estuaire
Et tes baisers mouillés dérivant de ton cygne
Ne se retourneront jamais pour voir la Terre

Ta source s'est perdue au fond de ma poitrine

Ta source... je l'ai bue


----------



## touba (20 Septembre 2021)

Je préfère aller boursicoter un peu...


----------



## Hiatus (21 Septembre 2021)

Prudence est mère de ⟶sûreté⟵ !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2021)

j'en ai une provision
d'épingles
	

		
			
		

		
	




dans ma trousse


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

--> route


----------



## boninmi (21 Septembre 2021)

--> redoute


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Un ancien catalogue sans doute ?


----------



## touba (21 Septembre 2021)

--> détour


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

--> Odeur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2021)

l'odeur de la sainteté 
..protégeait-elle Job 


-des émanations de 
.son tas d'ordure ?


----------



## touba (22 Septembre 2021)

des ordures ordinaires ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Attention aux émanations


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2021)

hâte tend scion : osé, man à scion ! 
joue les outragées la paroissienne


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2021)

Pour rentabiliser ce jeu, le modo 
pourrait lancer des paris.
Par exemple parier que le prochain mot 
aura exactement cinq lettres et une majuscule...


----------



## litobar71 (22 Septembre 2021)

le gagnant sera obligé d'organiser 
ripailles avec tous les zoroastriens
⟶ parSiS***

_*** la majuscule serait obligatoire pour les lettres utilisées plusieurs fois !_


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2021)

Par ici la sortie. Parier avec soi-même, 
Parsi ou paparsi permet d'échapper aux pirates


----------



## litobar71 (23 Septembre 2021)

♫ le long des golfes clairs ♪♬
⟶ pErSiquES


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2021)

[cette faucille d'or dans le champ des étoiles]
la faucille de leur plage presque
aussi dorée qu'un croissant de lune


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2021)

Avec ou sans lune, le modo se refuse à parier en ligne. Il préfère suivre les *frasques* des uns et des autres, abondant ainsi son tonneau d'expressions.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Ca sent l'arnaque


----------



## litobar71 (23 Septembre 2021)

tant et tant de fins arômes
⟶ narquois
dans une simple récréation


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2021)

Gagné ! Loustic avait parié que 
le prochain mot commencerait par un C. 
Les flèches sont restées dans le carquois.


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2021)

voici trois flèches supplémentaires.. .. 
_... ..._
_Dupon*d* : Le__ cirque du Parc ?… Tiens, ça c’est épatant ! Il y a longtemps que nous n’avons plus été au cirque, pas vrai Dupont ?
Dupon*t* : Oui, chic… Mais j’ignorais qu’il y avait un cirque sur la Lune !… Vous le saviez, vous, capitaine ?_
_Haddoc*k* : Si je le savais ?… Bien sûr. Tout le monde sait cela !… J’ai même appris qu’ils avaient besoin de deux clowns… Vous feriez parfaitement l’affaire _!
_... ...





_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2021)

ils feraient d'autant plus l'affaire une fois


exercés à sauter comme des criquets


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

Il ne faut pas prendre de risques


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2021)

Ces merveilleux personnages sont allés 
bien loin quérir la gloire


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2021)

alors qu'il suffit de se gominer une houppe à la 
Riquet pour acquérir une notoriété de village


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2021)

bien inférieure à la
⟶ triquemadame
poussant alentour


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2021)

Dans ce jeu personne n'ose nous 
donner un bon coup de trique


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2021)

néanmoins gare car le bon vieux méchant loup
pourrait en éternuant nous saupoudrer d'acide
⟶ citrique


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2021)

Pas grave ! Le jus de citron bio est bon pour la santé. 
Le moment est venu de faire cuire la soupe...


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2021)

ennuyeux, profondément ennuyeux, où est donc passé mon
⟶ tire-bouchon ?
car sans cette merveille je peux dire au revoir à mon chabrol


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2021)

le voilà en train de ronchonner
parce qu'il ne peut revoir un Chabrol


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2021)

si je ne devais en choisir qu'un alors _*Le*_
_⟶ Boucher_
aurait ma préférence pour participer ici


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2021)

Un bouché à l'émeri est une belle cruche


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2021)

avec les cours du soir de l'institutrice, la
cruche devrait se coucher moins bête


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2021)

⟶ choukrane, choukrane,
même limité l'esprit satisfait au coucher
permet un endormissement jubilatoire !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2021)

Et les petits enfants riaient
De mes oreilles en chou-fleur
[[chou crâne, chou crâne est chou hé !]]
J'avais pris peu à peu la tronche d'un boxeur
S.G. L'Homme à tête de chou


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2021)

Avec un chou dans le crâne 
on ne peut que faire la tronche et le ronchon


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2021)

mêm' quand Loulou dit : qu'il est chou !
en s'accrochant à votre cou


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2021)

Oui mais son jules est là crachant 
des insultes morbides


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2021)

mort bide, il n'a plus la forme
d'une tranche de pastèque


----------



## litobar71 (26 Septembre 2021)

quand ça cause pastèque, même tranchée au katana*, ma mémoire me branche illico sur
⟶ Charles
Bronson interprétant Vince éleveur de ces cucurbitacées en 1973 dans Mister Majestyk***


_*** Mr. Majestyk est très souvent cité dans les films de Quentin Tarantino. Le réalisateur le cite souvent comme l'un de ses films préférés1,2,3. Gary Oldman dans True Romance fait référence à la nonchalance de Charles Bronson et Michael Madsen décore sa caravane avec une affiche d’époque du film dans Kill Bill : Volume 2._


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2021)

Les cucus rebitent assez comme ça ! 
Charles attend le charlatan


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2021)

le chat relatant
est assez mûr


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2021)

Relatant en charabia des histoire à dormir debout, 
le chat commence à nous tanner


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2021)

Rintintin & Rantanplan courent à qui mieux mieux 
auprès de Fripon, le raton laveur, qui est un solide
⟶ garnement


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2021)

le garnement n'aura que de la
margarine sur ses tartines


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2021)

Garnement ! la margarine sur ses tétines 
ne modifiera jamais son enchanteur ramage


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2021)

Un ramage, qui à l'époque avait fait un *carnage *parmi ses prétendantes


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Un ramage, qui à l'époque avait fait un *carnage *parmi ses prétendantes


*Carnage* est ce qu'on appelle un QQ, : Que Quatre lettres *différentes* du mot *ramage.*
Il manque la lettre *m.* Pour relancer le jeu, par exemple : 

Seul sur la lune, on ne risque pas un carambolage


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2021)

qu'art rend beau l'âge,
n'huile pas les cartilages


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2021)

Car ti l'a giflé aussi, 
en tout combien de gifles ?


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2021)

les strates fissurant ces silentblocs laissent les
⟶ griefs
de l'outrage du temps dû aux efforts & activités


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2021)

j'y flue gris et fumé
dans les griffes d'Edmé


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2021)

Les gris feux des deux mémères 
sont désagréablement réfrigérés


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)

Les deux mémères manquent de matière grise


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2021)

sûrement une carence de lipides, de la bonne
⟶ graisse 
d'anatidé fera des merveilles à leurs cerveaux


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2021)

ajoutons de la graisse de girafes
pour conserver le cou droit


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2021)

Cou qui malgré sa longueur n'est pas si *fragile *!


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2021)

Un bon coup droit suffit à faire 
tourner le cou de la frangine


----------



## Hiatus (30 Septembre 2021)

Immense leçon pour l’  ⟶avenir⟵ !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2021)

ne pas couper les virages
tout droit dans le ravin


----------



## touba (30 Septembre 2021)

dans le ravin ? *vraiment* ?


----------



## litobar71 (30 Septembre 2021)

quelques tonneaux et puis stabilisation 
sur le toit dans un champ sur un tapis d'
⟶ ivraies


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2021)

il va falloir séparer des ivres et
des ivraies


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2021)

Facile il suffit de repérer ceux 
qui sont complétement givrés


----------



## litobar71 (1 Octobre 2021)

repérage aisé, ils avoinent par trop sur le 
⟶ verglas,
de nuit, les pneus sans logo Mud + Snow


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2021)

vers glas ces
verres glacés


----------



## touba (1 Octobre 2021)

Au pire si il y a une fissure dans le parebrise il y a *carglass*


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2021)

Service décevant car les fissures sont vite remplacées


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2021)

rend plat sé-
ans l'assise plastifiée


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2021)

Une assise confortable s'impose 
pour soulager le forumeur flapi


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2021)

et une solide 
assiette de riz pilaf


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2021)

Triste de se retrouver flippant
devant un froid bol de riz ! Plaf !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Il faut déposer une plainte


----------



## touba (5 Octobre 2021)

Bon courage pour déposer plainte en ce moment, les commissariats sont pleins ! Prévoyez une chaise *pliante *!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2021)

une chaise pliante est forcément désopilante


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2021)

... et dépliante pardi ! 
Elle ne tient plus debout 
Faut la passer au pilon


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

Une chaise pliante sur un lopin de terre , c'est du bonheur !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2021)

je la veux peinte en vert *ripolin*
pour m'y poiler parmi les lapins


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2021)

Pas qu'un seul (égoïste), 
tout le monde peut se poiler


----------



## touba (5 Octobre 2021)

Attention à la *prolifération *des lapins, ça commence à 2 ou 3 et ils arrivent 500 au port !


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2021)

En arrivant Topor nous fit bien rire ! 
Que faire de la quatrième feuille du trèfle ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2021)

la coller dans un herbier 
avant qu'elle ne soit flétrie


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2021)

L'air biais éventuel ferait 
perdre des clients à la fleuriste


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2021)

*Flirteuse*, la fleuriste ? En tout cas elle n'est point frileuse… !


----------



## touba (6 Octobre 2021)

Dans le milieu on l'appelle la *turfeuse*, chaque dimanche elle est aux champs de course !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2021)

aux champs de couses de motos, on l'appelle la survireuse


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2021)

Quand elle perd elle devient venimeuse


----------



## touba (7 Octobre 2021)

Mais quand elle gagne ce sont de sacrés *souvenirs*


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Sinon , c'est la ruine


----------



## Berthold (7 Octobre 2021)

Tiens c'est drôle, on en parlait justement ce matin en *réunion* !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2021)

saoul, venir uriner en réunion
enraie union des rangs d'oignons


----------



## touba (7 Octobre 2021)

Ce genre de prose ne fait que *nuire* à la compréhension du texte.


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2021)

Justement, plus c'est ficiledi à giper miest ceux ! 
Avec cinq lettres il faut un mot construire...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2021)

n'érigeons pas de pâle ais sur la tonsure d'un convers


----------



## touba (8 Octobre 2021)

Mais de quel droit prenez vous cette *posture *?


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2021)

Le droit gauche évidemment 
et on s'en retrouve prostré


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2021)

prostré un strapontin 
grand comme un timbre-poste


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2021)

Messieurs c'est mieux de ménager son popotin


----------



## Berthold (9 Octobre 2021)

Plutôt qu' m'esquinter l'popotin
prostré sur un strapontin,
j' préfère m'envoyer un p'tit *pinot*
au bistrot du coin.


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2021)

De mon temps pour ménager son séant on s'asseyait sur un *potiron *bien mûr…


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2021)

Le potiron rond ne rend pas rond 
mais au bistrot attention au litron


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2021)

au litre rond
au lit tronc
contrit


----------



## Berthold (10 Octobre 2021)

Toutes ces allitérations
m'oppressent le *citron*.
À moins que ce ne soit l'excès de litron…
Vite, un aspron©.


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2021)

L'excès de litron n'est pas bon.
Bobonne fait la *tronche* à la maison


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2021)

Faut boire du lait au citron 
et cesser de faire le ronchon


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2021)

y' a qu'à remplacer le litron
par un cruchon tout rond


----------



## Berthold (11 Octobre 2021)

Si bobonne ronchonne
cruchon ou pas cruchon,
je m'en vais *découcher* !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2021)

au lupanar de la rue ixe
les soûls se font toucher sans rixe
d'une compréhensive nixe


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Je ne sors jamais sans ma lampe torche


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2021)

Zut ! Grillé par la torche attirant l'ondine 
qui pas folle a fait un crochet


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2021)

la grue fait un cœur au crochet 
pour laisser le temps d'approcher
au mich'ton qu'elle a décroché


----------



## Berthold (11 Octobre 2021)

Les badauds en restent pantois
sous la porte *cochère*.


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2021)

Il est même possible que les badauds 
_cloués nus aux poteaux de couleurs_ 
se fassent écorcher


----------



## touba (12 Octobre 2021)

Comme les touristes sur les *rochers*.


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2021)

Dommage, ces touristes auraient 
eu une bien meilleure idée 
en chantant dans la chorale


----------



## Berthold (12 Octobre 2021)

Ça vaut effectivement mieux
que d'attraper le *choléra*.


----------



## touba (12 Octobre 2021)

Ah quand on *racole *à tour de bras on est pas à l'abris d'une maladie du moyen-âge !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)

--> Orale


----------



## touba (13 Octobre 2021)

Gros dégueulasse, tu mériterais un exil *boréal*.


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2021)

... Avant de foutre le bordel !


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2021)

Une bonne façon de se *dérober*
à ses responsabilités.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2021)

en se planquant dans la garde-robe


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2021)

Gare ! Deux Robin des Bois 
défendront le malheureux exilé 
qui ainsi montera en grade


----------



## touba (13 Octobre 2021)

Aux gradés je leur tiens la *dragée *haute quand même.


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2021)

Fais gaffe de bien *regarder* à qui tu as affaire.


----------



## touba (13 Octobre 2021)

Des *ringards *!


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2021)

Gare du Nord ou de l'Est ? 
Inutile de s'enfuir, cultivons notre jardin


----------



## touba (15 Octobre 2021)

C'est d'ailleurs en cultivant mon jardin que j'ai trouvé une cassette pleine de *dinars *!!


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2021)

ça vaut mieux que d'exhumer une vieille boîte de sardines


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2021)

De celles qu'ils vont *dessiner* dans le port de Marseille ? Certes.


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2021)

Dans ce port prolifèrent 
aussi les maquereaux... Vrai ?
Difficile de rester serein !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2021)

ce rein a une chute sidérante


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2021)

C'est là que doit *résider* toute sa force d'attraction.


----------



## touba (15 Octobre 2021)

afin de se faire *désirer*...


----------



## Hiatus (15 Octobre 2021)

Usant de quelques grâces factices et de ⟶ froides ⟵ imitations, le charme opère!


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2021)

Pendant ce temps les morpions se trimballent fiers comme des petits bancs


----------



## boninmi (15 Octobre 2021)

Hiatus a dit:


> Usant de quelques grâces factices et de ⟶ froides ⟵ imitations, le charme opère!





loustic a dit:


> Pendant ce temps les morpions se trimballent fiers comme des petits bancs


En tout cas ne laissez pas la psychanalyse vous rendre *frigides*.


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2021)

La psychamachine ? Kékséksa ?   
Profitons-en pour se lancer des défis


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> La psychamachine ? Kékséksa ?


Pas de quoi se *défriser*.


----------



## touba (16 Octobre 2021)

Celles et ceux qui se défrisent seront certainement la *risée *de leurs aïeux !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2021)

_Fatigués de porter leurs _misères_ hautaines... _
[la risée des ailleurs]_ inclinait leurs antennes
Aux bords mystérieux du monde Occidental._


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2021)

Le poète commet-il un crime 
en imposant partout ses rimes ?

Attention, la *risée* était un QQ car les accents ne comptent pas...


----------



## Berthold (16 Octobre 2021)

Au fond des yeux de Bécassine
Deux pervenches prenaient racine,
Si belles que *Sémiramis*
Ne s'en est jamais bien remise.
Et les grands noms à majuscules,
Les Cupidons à particules
Auraient cédé tous leurs acquêts
En échange de ce bouquet.
Au fond des yeux de Bécassine
Deux pervenches prenaient racine.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2021)

Voie lactée ô soeur lumineuse
Des blancs ruisseaux de Chanaan
Et des corps blancs des amoureuses
Nageurs morts suivrons-nous d’ahan
Ton cours vers d’autres nébuleuses
G.A.


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2021)

Pour changer en amour notre amourette,
Il s'en serait pas fallu de beaucoup,
Mais, ce jour là, Vénus était distraite,
Il est des jours où Cupidon s'en fout.

Des jours où il joue les mouches du coche,
Où elles sont *émoussées* dans le bout,
Les flèches courtoises qu'il nous décoche,
Il est des jours où Cupidon s'en fout.

G.B.


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2021)

...
Ses regards laissaient une traîne
D'étoiles dans les soirs tremblants
Dans ses yeux nageaient les sirènes
Et nos baisers mordus sanglants
Faisaient pleurer nos fées marraines
...

Zut ! Grillé ! Loustic va boire une bonne mousse


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2021)

il se fera mousser au zinc plus haut que terre
en prenant pour Ninon des airs de mousquetaire


----------



## touba (18 Octobre 2021)

Mousquetaires ou pas en Afrique ils auront besoin d'une *moustiquaire*


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2021)

L'acide *muriatique* n’aide-t-il pas à traiter la malaria ?


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2021)

Ce n'est qu'un traitement de la maladie. Afin de se protéger il faut trouver une armure


----------



## touba (18 Octobre 2021)

Donc les *amateurs *d'armure n'attraperaient jamais le paludisme ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2021)

ni les armateurs d'amures au portant


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2021)

Le mur d'armures chez l'armateur amateur a de la hauteur


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2021)

la bonne a besoin d'une échelle pour les astiquer


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2021)

Si la bonne est en arrêt (maladie) 
l'amateur fera appel à un tiers
qui démarre à moitié au quart de tour


----------



## touba (21 Octobre 2021)

Si la bonne est en arrêt maladie c'est qu'elle n'a pas effectué ses *étirements* avant de monter à l'échelle !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2021)

l'hétaïre ment : elle a préféré 
se faire lutiner par le valet


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2021)

Par le valet de pique ? 
Tu parles d'une tuile !


----------



## touba (21 Octobre 2021)

Alors qu'elle était une bonne très efficace,
Chaque fois la bassine en cuivre était *rutilante* !


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2021)

Ça a bardé le jour où le valet gourmand a trouvé 
au fond de la bassine qu'une seule huître


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2021)

amateur d'huîtres à la gueuze
il déteste les tricheuses


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2021)

La tricheuse est-elle assurée de devenir riche ?


----------



## touba (24 Octobre 2021)

Oh que non, seule les bonnes *chrétiennes *en sont assurées.


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2021)

Quelle que soit sa religion, une tricheuse 
ne serait pas la bienvenue chez les Ch'tis


----------



## touba (25 Octobre 2021)

Aux _*chiottes *_les tricheuses !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2021)

le fikar les a torchées au poker


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2021)

Même torchée aux chiottes 
la tricheuse est capable de 
continuer à faire sa chochotte


----------



## touba (26 Octobre 2021)

En sortant des chiottes elle risque de ne plus sentir la *cocotte*.


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2021)

QQ Que Quatre lettres différentes de chochotte...
CINQ lettres différentes ! 
Ça fout les chocottes


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

Il s'en passe des choses ici !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2021)

les chocottes ça les rend choses au gué 
les chochott' qui cocott' d'être embringuées
elles font des tronches en papier zingué


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2021)

Vous envisagez de dézinguer ces zigotos, 
mais comment faire si vous ne voulez pas vous casser le tronc...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2021)

pour ne pas se casser le tronc
canoter mais sans avirons


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2021)

... et bien sûr avec l' ancre


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2021)

au bar de l'Ancre
nul simulacre
tous sont noirs d'encre
et yeux de nacre


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2021)

Le patron de l'Ancre n'offre jamais la tournée ! Une vraie carne


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2021)

une vraie vache toujours en train de ricaner


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2021)

En plus, en rendant la monnaie, il prend soin de crâner


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2021)

sa tête chauve reluit comme
une boule de beurre rance


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2021)

Ce n'est pas une raison pour le laisser *caner* ainsi.


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2021)

Surtout pas à cause d'un cancer


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2021)

quand sert Nini aux gambilles
qu'enserrent des bas résilles
personne n'a plus le cran
d'fixer le match à l'écran


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2021)

Impossible de rimer avec chanvre


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2021)

Chanvre ou écran ?
Il va falloir *trancher* !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2021)

il a les crans de trancher l'oreille
d'un chant vrillant, ce chantre


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2021)

Avec son hautbois c'était impossible 
de trancher les oreilles, 
il avait perdu l'anche


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2021)

il devrait arrêter de reluquer 
les hanches de la dévote


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2021)

Elle ne s'en doute pas mais elle a une sacrée chance


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2021)

une fois à la tâche
c'est pas une ganache


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2021)

... elle y met parfois de la hargne


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2021)

une vraie hyène, que dis-je ? une charognarde !


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2021)

_Minotaures méchants, croyez-vous donc qu'à braire
Que mon train de plaisir arrive au terminus,
Vous me cassiez mes coups ? Au contraire, au contraire,
Je n'ai jamais autant sacrifié à Vénus !

Tenant à s'assurer si ces bruits qu'on colporte,
Ces potins alarmants sont ou sont pas fondés,
Ces dames nuit et jour font la queue à ma porte,
Poussées par le démon de la curiosité.

Et jamais, non jamais, soit dit sans _*arrogance*_,
Mon commerce charnel ne fut plus florissant.
Et vous, pauvres de vous, par voie de conséquence
Vous ne fûtes jamais plus cocus qu'à présent._

        G.B.


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2021)

...
Or moi, bateau perdu sous les cheveux des anses,
Jeté par l’*ouragan* dans l’éther sans oiseau,
Moi dont les Monitors et les voiliers des Hanses
N’auraient pas repêché la carcasse ivre d’eau ;
...
_A. R._


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2021)

Voici venir les temps où vibrant sur sa tige
Chaque fleur s'évapore ainsi qu'un encensoir ;
Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir ;
Valse mélancolique et langoureux vertige !
C.B.


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2021)

La mer solitaire et vide
N’est plus qu’un désert aride
Où l’oeil cherche en vain l’esquif,
Et sur la grève plus sourde
La vague orageuse et lourde
N’a qu’un murmure plaintif.
A. de L. (G. B.)


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2021)

Ah ! la poudre des saules qu’une aile secoue !
Les roses des roseaux dès longtemps dévorées !
Mon canot, toujours fixe ; et sa chaîne tirée
au fond de cet œil d’eau sans bords, — à quelle boue ?
A.R.


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2021)

Rimbaud, Lamartine, Baudelaire… Wohw ! Je ne sais plus quelles *routes* emprunter pour rester au niveau !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2021)

Victorieusement fui le suicide beau
Tison de gloire, sang par écume, or, tempête !
Ô rire si là-bas une pourpre s’apprête
À ne tendre royal que mon absent tombeau.
S.M.


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2021)

Il lui disait : « Vois-tu, si tous deux nous pouvions, 
L'âme pleine de foi, le coeur plein de rayons, 
*Ivres* de douce extase et de mélancolie, 
Rompre les mille noeuds dont la ville nous lie ; 
Si nous pouvions quitter ce Paris triste et fou, 
Nous fuirions ; nous irions quelque part, n'importe où, 
...
V. H.
(#24 177 Lamartine mis en musique et chanté par Brassens)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2021)

Ô douceur de survivre à la force du jour,
Quand elle se retire enfin rose d’amour,
Encore un peu brûlante, et lasse, mais comblée,
Et de tant de trésors tendrement accablée
Par de tels souvenirs qu’ils empourprent sa mort,
Et qu’ils la font heureuse agenouiller dans l’or,
Puis s’étendre, se fondre, et perdre sa vendange,
Et s’éteindre en un songe en qui le soir se change.
P.V.


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2021)

Le roi disait, en la voyant si belle,
À son neveu :
Pour un baiser, pour un *sourire* d'elle,
Pour un cheveu,
Infant Don Ruy, je donnerai l'Espagne
Et le Pérou !
Le vent qui vient à travers la montagne
Me rendra fou.

V.H. (chanté par G.B.)


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2021)

Cette nuit un petit clin d'oeil à la Grande Ourse
en espérant une gentille réponse


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2021)

à l'aubade jouée sous le balcon de la rousse


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2021)

histoire de se faire *mousser*


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2021)

... ou plutôt se faire sermonner


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2021)

… mais ce sont des propos *mensongers*


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2021)

... démentis par un sourire qui laisse songeur


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2021)

Quels propos tenir face aux ogres ?


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2021)

Point de propos : sortir les *ergots*, point barre.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2021)

et se draper dans une cape en goretex


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2021)

Difficile dans une cape en goretex 
de draper le cortex cérébral


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2021)

ce qui facilite l'extraction 
des idées reçues


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2021)

Idée reçue spécieuse :
Les idées reçues en pleine poire impressionnent tout ambidextre


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2021)

J’ai une idée reçue *diamétralement* opposée !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2021)

le choc des idées reçues d'avant et d'arrière
finit par vous laminer la tabatière


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2021)

Comment avoir une idée, même vague, 
du diamètre de la tabatière de l'Amiral ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2021)

connaissant la hauteur de la vague
et la longueur du nez du capitaine,
on peut obtenir une précision admirable


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2021)

Rien de *bicaméral*, j'espère ?


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2021)

Trouvez l'âge du capitaine avant 
de pénétrer dans sa chambre


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2021)

avant de faire pénétrer une cartouche dans la chambre,
mieux vaut connaître le calibre de la sulfateuse


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2021)

La sulfateuse ne se contente pas d'un seul berlingot


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonbon *bariolé*, le berlingot ne se sulfate pas…


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2021)

Le berlingot est plus apprécié 
qu' une insignifiante babiole


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2021)

et le berlingot Renault mieux 
qu'une minuscule bagnole


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2021)

bien adapté aux artisans qui transporte du matos,
à commencer par ceux qui bossent dans la *boulange*


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2021)

il n'a de boules, l'Ange, ont admis 
les docteurs de la Scolastique


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2021)

Les docteurs sont perchés en haut de l' escalier


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2021)

Ces docteurs m'ont l'air bien *calibrés*, tiens !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2021)

En tout cas fort équilibrés


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2021)

Certains sont un tantinet déséquilibrés
entre autres les docteurs en blablablatrucologie


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2021)

s'ils arrêtaient de vouloir trépaner 
des crânes avec des vilebrequins


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2021)

Pourvu que les trépanations soient brèves


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2021)

Bonne *observation* !


----------



## touba (17 Novembre 2021)

J'ai une *aversion* certaine vis à vis de tout ce qui touche la trépanation, je sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2021)

avant d'opérer une trépanation, il est recommandé de s'exercer avec 
une scie cloche à découper des opercules dans du contreplaqué


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2021)

Si la scie cloche cloche alors la solution sera de mettre le cerveau dans le plâtre


----------



## touba (18 Novembre 2021)

Du plâtre dans le cerveau ? Mais ça ne risque pas de *ralentir* les fonctions cognitives en cas de réveil soudain du patient ?


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2021)

Des tas de gens marchent avec la jambe dans le plâtre 
et pourquoi pas avec le cerveau resté entier ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2021)

on peut tester l'intégrité cérébrale en tapant sur le crâne avec un marteau (en
caoutchouc) pour le faire retentir : *chtonk* (bruit plein) ou *floup* (bruit creux)


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2021)

sinistre *entreprise* !


----------



## touba (19 Novembre 2021)

*anticonstitutionnellement*. (paf !)


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2021)

Sûr il va en parler, le président !


----------



## Berthold (20 Novembre 2021)

Dans le pré, z'y dansent…
Pas de quoi *déprimer* pour autant.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2021)

dans le pré méditer
le fakir de préméditer


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2021)

Un fakir ça se croit tout permis


----------



## touba (20 Novembre 2021)

Drôle de fakir qui criait *misère* pour une écharde dans le pied !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2021)

il n'avait qu'à pas remiser ses tongs


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2021)

Ce fakir joue au ping-pong 
perché sur ses tongs 
à cause des rimes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2021)

y s' poile comme un gong
en peau de King-Kong :
je ris, me, d'escrime


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2021)

Ouh ! Là !
Si on y croise King-Kong
et fakir en tongs,
je crois que je vais changer de *crèmerie* !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2021)

si t' as besoin de changer de fil,
va voir la fille de la mercerie


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2021)

Bosser à la fois dans la crèmerie et la mercerie 
serait un crime sauf pour le fakir


----------



## touba (21 Novembre 2021)

Effectivement le fakir ne vous dira pas *merci* !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2021)

entre la fille de la crémière et celle de la mercerie
le fakir a de quoi s'occuper jusqu'à mercredi


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2021)

Chaque jour de la semaine 
la crème se trouve facilement  
à la mercerie, c'est direct


----------



## touba (22 Novembre 2021)

Attention ! La mercerie ne fait pas *crédit* !!


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)

Mais elle offre une bolée de cidre


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2021)

Mercrédit le cidre a dégouliné sur le dictionnaire


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2021)

le cidre a fait danser les mots sur un même pied :
« Plus de mot sénateur ! plus de mot roturier ! »
V.H.


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2021)

...
Pour dormir, et pour écouter
D'où vient le vent, il laisse la Tortue
Aller son train de sénateur. 
_L. F._ 
(il est partout le sénateur)


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2021)

la tortue a mal aux rotules


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2021)

Il lui faut des lustres pour se rétablir


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2021)

Pas besoin de points de *suture*,
c’est déjà ça.


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2021)

Il aurait fallu une *couturière* au cas où...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2021)

coûte eu ris, hère !
rit la couturière
en ravaudant le contusionné


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2021)

Dans une boutonnière la couturière a trouvé un asticot


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2021)

un mort-vivant ! Passez-moi vite 
le sabre vert à décapitations


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2021)

Avec des asticots le chef sait préparer un bon aspic


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2021)

Aïe aïe aïe… Voilà qui en moi provoque plein de Kernel *Panics*… !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2021)

qu'hère n'ait le pas-nique ! 
prie l'amie des cairns phalliques


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2021)

Ces belles pierres interrogent même le philosophe


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2021)

à la recherche de la pierre philosophale
le philosophe se doit de phosphorer


----------



## Berthold (25 Novembre 2021)

Belle *métamorphose* en perspective !


----------



## touba (25 Novembre 2021)

À moins qu'elles ne se volatilisent dans l'*atmosphère*...


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2021)

Suite au réchauffement 
les pierres se volatiliseront 
et il s'écroulera, le phare


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2021)

ce phare a mis nœuds
c'est pharamineux


----------



## Berthold (26 Novembre 2021)

Un fat rat mine ? Euh…
C'est peu *harmonieux* !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2021)

encore un peu de fard à mine : l'art m'aune yeux, 
rit-elle à se crayonner d'un pinceau studieux
(ah !♩je ris♩de me voir si belle♩en ce miroir♩)


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2021)

Au Colorado on l'entendra encore mieux 
si elle chante au fin fond d'un canyon


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2021)

Août contre septembre lutte ;
L’océan n’a plus d’*alcyon* ;
Chaque jour perd une minute,
Chaque aurore pleure un rayon.
V.H. - Voici que la saison décline​


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2021)

vague aboi cru de lycaon


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2021)

Alcyon et lycaon ignorent le nylon 
car ne portent point de caleçon


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2021)

Point de caleçon ? Ô désespoir des roupettes !
Les pauvres abandonnées au gré des soubresauts,
songeant au slip salvateur,
ressentent une forte *mélancolie*.

_Petit poème en prose_, Berthold, MMXXI​


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2021)

Mêlant colique et constip, disgestion délicate


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2021)

gestion des lits qu'hâte
l'invite écarlate


----------



## Berthold (29 Novembre 2021)

Eh ! Car l'hâte, rouge, carmin, cramoisi, pourpre, vermeil, rubicond, et *cætera*.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2021)

Aux armes ! _et cætera.._.
Nous entrerons dans la carrière 
Quand nos aînés n’y seront plus 
Nous y trouverons leur poussière 
Et la trace de leurs vertus


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2021)

Dès qu'elles sont retrouvées 
les vertus des ancêtres 
sont souvent mises à l' écart


----------



## touba (30 Novembre 2021)

Bafouez les vertus ancestrales une fois et votre âme ne pourra jamais se *racheter*.


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2021)

Bafouez les droits de l'Homme et vous serez une vile *créature*.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2021)

en ville, une créature
m'a offert un morceau de nature


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2021)

c'est pourquoi tu t’es mis à *éternuer*


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2021)

À vos souhaits ! Mais la nature de la créature  
a été à peine entrevue


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2021)

antre vu, je pars
ventre à terre


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2021)

rejoindre la plus proche *taverne*


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2021)

Pas comme au théâtre, 
une taverne où le ventre 
apprécie autre chose qu'un navet


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

tas vert, nœud n'avait 
d'asperge à vanter


----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2021)

d’où cette tendance à s’*entraver*
dans les asperges


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2021)

Elles sont rares les asperges poussant de traviole


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2021)

il faut les retrancher au laguiole


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2021)

Ah ! Un Laguiole… Le bel *outillage* que voilà !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2021)

à glisser dans la poche d'un pantalon de coutil


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)

Il faut avoir un sacré culot


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2021)

pour faire voisiner dans une poche
un laguiole et une pipe culottée


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2021)

Il neige , je reste sous la couette


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2021)

Acte culotté mais c''est la coutume


----------



## touba (5 Décembre 2021)

J'ai eu *moulte* couette mais la seule qui m'ai (ait ?) convenu était en plume d'oie.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2021)

Comme dans un motel


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2021)

Il me semble bien que le *moulte* de *touba* est un QQ, mais *Jura* a été trop rapide, j'embraie sur son *motel* !

Au motel, de moulte coutumes c'est ma préférée,
allongé sous la couette, je sirote un petit verre de *Merlot*…
C'est un peu culotté, mais ça réchauffe !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2021)

M-o-u-t-e sont bien dans coutume.

Tant qu'il y a du bon pinard, 
c'est que la vigne n'est pas morte


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2021)

mer.. ! l'eau mord, trompette
le mordu du remontant


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> M-o-u-t-e sont bien dans coutume.


Ah ben oui, par la malepeste !

Tu viens de *démontrer* que ma fatuité n'est pas morte, j'ai bien besoin d'un petit remontant…


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2021)

Heureusement il reste indifférent le gentil Médor


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2021)

mais dort sans ouïr qui déblatère
un démontrratif dromadaire


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2021)

dromadaire *admirable* autant que démonstratif


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2021)

Le dromadaire ignore le genre du démonstratif : 
machin, truc, chose ou autre ? 
Il vit cela comme un drame


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2021)

Il préfère d'ailleurs *musarder* dans le désert...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2021)

dans le désert il affiche des airs
d'aise, hère, à méduser les lézards


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2021)

Les arts dans la *démesure*, peu me chaut, Artie.


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2021)

À force de démesure les arts proposent 
de savourer des grosses merdes


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2021)

dont la multiplication peut déclencher
un syndrome de Stendhal de suffocation


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2021)

*embryons* d'angoisse devant la qualité des œuvres


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2021)

Neige en Novembre Noël en Décembre


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2021)

bonne panse en descente
bombance sans décence


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2021)

Novembre ou Décembre ? 
Entre les deux mon coeur est en balance


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2021)

Mourir pour des idées, l'idée est excellente.
Moi j'ai failli mourir de ne l'avoir pas eue,
Car tous ceux qui l'avaient, multitude *accablante*,
En hurlant à la mort me sont tombés dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2021)

À la nue accablante tu
Basse de basalte et de laves
À même les échos esclaves
Par une trompe sans vertu

Quel sépulcral naufrage (tu
Le sais, écume, mais y baves)
Suprême une entre les épaves
Abolit le mât dévêtu
S.M.


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2021)

Un texte de S. M. aussi alambiqué soit-il 
peut chasser le cafard. Mais hélas pas la blate


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2021)

L’*ablette* non plus ne chasse pas la blatte. D'ailleurs elle en ignore l’existence.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2021)

est-ce qu'une blatte et une ablette
peuvent partager la même tablette ?


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2021)

Bientôt nous serons contraints 
de consommer des insectes, 
des larves de blattes à table


----------



## touba (11 Décembre 2021)

Inutile de *déblatérer* sur le sujet, mangez en !


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2021)

Bientôt il faudra s'atteler à une tâche difficile : 
aménager une pièce pour élever les insectes 
avec tous les restes récupérés...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2021)

ce qui permettra d'annoncer fièrement le plat du jour :
cuissots de sauterelles et leur purée de mouches


----------



## touba (12 Décembre 2021)

Scarabée mi-cuisson et sa *dentelle* de toile d'araignée au jus de punaise.


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2021)

Miam ! Remettez-moi ça.
Cela donne des forces pour démanteler 
les cantines, entre autres...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2021)

dément te l'est
des mantes lait ?


----------



## Berthold (12 Décembre 2021)

Des mantes lait ?
J'attendrai les *matines*
pour les croquer sans délai
et recracher leur chitine


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2021)

Une soupe de coccinelles
Une tartine d'abeilles
Un suppo et au lit


----------



## touba (12 Décembre 2021)

Je supporte pas les suppos avant de dormir... Je préfère ma *tétine*.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2021)

cette tétine (Q4) a besoin d'une rustine
à la différence des tétons de la Martine


----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2021)

Ces tétons tant attirant vont t’*aimanter*, tu en attesterais.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2021)

l'aimanter l'amant aimant té-
ter des tétons adamantins


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2021)

C'était ton truc de damiste
Faire culbuter la reine


----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2021)

Ce qui rend le roi fort *médisant*


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2021)

Il n'est en aucune façon un roi fainéant


----------



## boninmi (13 Décembre 2021)

Pour répondre à ce message il suffit de faire preuve de *fainéantise*.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2021)

comme disait Jean-Paul : la liberté consiste à néantiser 
dans l'être (traduction : à faire des trous dans des murs en pierre sèche)


----------



## boninmi (14 Décembre 2021)

Je déteste Jean-Sol Partre : il me *tétanise *


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2021)

Détends-toi, prends une *anisette*.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2021)

avant d'aller visiter la sanisette


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2021)

Et boire une bonne tisane
à la menthe et au perce-oreilles


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2021)

sans oublier d’écraser ta *Gitane* maïs
afin de bien apprécier
le goût
très délicat
du perce-oreilles - menthe


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2021)

J'aime mieux un bon tagine


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2021)

Où y a de la gaine y a pas de plaisir


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2021)

quoique... la gaine affine la dégaine


----------



## Berthold (16 Décembre 2021)

Drôle de dégaine,
quand on est *dégarni*,
ridé,
vieilli,
décati…


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2021)

d'ais garni
le satyre éjoui


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2021)

Même dégarni, ridé, vieilli, dans ce forum 
loustic prend plaisir à ramener son grain de sel


----------



## boninmi (16 Décembre 2021)

Je vous sens quelque peu *ringards *


----------



## touba (16 Décembre 2021)

Trop de *garniture* tue le plat.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2021)

Cela dépend du traiteur


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2021)

ce traiteur est un traître


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2021)

Dans un autre post loustic a déjà 
balancé une *tartine* en pleine poire ! 
Recommencer serait tartignole


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2021)

tard y gnôle !
rugit le soiffard


----------



## Berthold (17 Décembre 2021)

De la gnôle de *golden* ?


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2021)

La golden foutrait les glandes 
à l'amateur de calva


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2021)

l'aigle landais préfère l'armagnac


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2021)

Pas d'armaniac xi on veut 
rester droit dans ses sandales


----------



## Berthold (18 Décembre 2021)

Pas d'arManiac si on ne veut pas que les copains nous filent des *mandales*.


----------



## touba (18 Décembre 2021)

J'ai plus de copains depuis que j'ai rencontré l'amour fou : une *salamandre*.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2021)

avec une salamandre l'affaire
risque de s'avérer brûlante


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2021)

Tout ça augmente les risques d'attraper la berlue


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2021)

si l'hure l'eut : berlue,
ci : l'hurluberlu


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2021)

La berlue quelquefois oblige 
à devenir un impressionnant hurleur


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2021)

l'hurluberlu las d'hurler
n'a plus qu'à hululer


----------



## touba (19 Décembre 2021)

S'il hulule les chouettes vont *pulluler*...


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2021)

Pas de quoi *pleurer*.


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2021)

Si vous craignez pleurer alors gaffe à l'ognon et sa pelure


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2021)

Pelure de *lépreux* ?
Chez les preux, peu l’eurent.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2021)

peu lurent : d'œufs l'ais preux
de ces lecteurs peureux


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2021)

Tout le monde trouve reposant de faire, 
de temps en temps, le paresseux


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2021)

Les *passereaux* paresseux passèrent haut : pas sérieux !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2021)

comme eût dit le Stagirite, ces hauts et bas
témoignent d'une déficience de la praxis


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2021)

Déficience que tenterait de surmonter un philosophe marxiste


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2021)

Question *existentielle*…


----------



## touba (22 Décembre 2021)

Que ne se poserait pas un *taxidermiste*...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2021)

taxidermiste où nous reconnaissons
l'historien (un empailleur du passé)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

Un vrai cheval de trois


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2021)

ils étaient si à l'étroit
qu'ils n'étaient que trois
dans le ventre en bois
mais les plus adroits
[d'où les expressions :
la guerre de trois
le cheval de trois]


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2021)

Le maladroit ménage à trois 
ne sait comment partager les radis


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2021)

Quels radis ?
Rien ne pousse
en ces terres *arides*.


----------



## touba (23 Décembre 2021)

Arides et *raides*, ça aide pas...


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2021)

Hardis les petits ! Le père Noël vous attend au tournant !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2021)

le père Noël a la gorge *aride*
mais pas un *radis* pour un *raide* au rade 
il repassera là m*ardi *avec l'aumône des richards


----------



## Berthold (24 Décembre 2021)

De sacrés *briscards*, ceux-là, au passage…


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2021)

Bientôt le nouveau père No.iel !
Vite aux abris !


----------



## touba (24 Décembre 2021)

La Mère Noël est chaude comme la *braise* !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

le Père Noël en laisse tomber ses braies


----------



## Berthold (25 Décembre 2021)

Bons *baisers* à tous !


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2021)

Oui bonne occasion de s'embrasser


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

de s'en brasser de ces gueuzes
sans s'embraser les grelots
ni s'embarrasser de lèzes
aux embrasses des rideaux


----------



## Berthold (25 Décembre 2021)

et sans rester coincé dans l’*embrasure* de la porte cochère


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2021)

Dans l'embrasure embrasée ou pas, 
un barbu embrasserait-il une barbue ?


----------



## touba (26 Décembre 2021)

Plutôt manger une tarte à la *rhubarbe* qu'embrasser un barbu !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2021)

la rue barbe la grue sans barbe
barbouillée de rhum qui s' déhanche
en embardées dans l'embrasure


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2021)

Embrasouillage à la rhubarbe cela se soigne au bromure


----------



## touba (26 Décembre 2021)

T'as lu ça dans une *brochure* ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2021)

dès que les brocs churent
les chabrots se burent


----------



## Berthold (27 Décembre 2021)

Peut-on faire chabrots avec une soupe aux *abricots* ?


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2021)

Dans un abri côtier c'est possible, 
et aussi avec des haricots


----------



## touba (27 Décembre 2021)

Avec les tiges de haricots on peut faire des *tricots*, le saviez vous ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2021)

et avec des *Tricot*, il est possible de 
s'instruire des œuvres du Stagirite


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2021)

À cette lecture j’ai peur de virer au *routinier*…


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2021)

la vertu consistant à s'habituer
à agir sans excès ni insuffisance


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2021)

Le stage irrite nombre de posteurs ! 
L'abondance des boissons leur fait craindre de tituber


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2021)

il est mal vu de tituber sur le bitume


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2021)

au risque d’*emboutir* les passants


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2021)

emboutir les passants frontalement
risque d'aboutir à des froissements


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2021)

Cela arrive d'avoir froid 
par manque de tire-bouchon


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2021)

et de finir chez les *bronchiteux*


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2021)

pour expectorer une huître
(version grasse et verte du "mollard" :
désignation gasconne du glaviot
projeté énergiquement sur la cible)


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2021)

Finalement cette huître n'est que de la triche


----------



## Berthold (29 Décembre 2021)

*Fichtre* non !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2021)

l'entarté en a plein la tronche


----------



## touba (30 Décembre 2021)

C'était des huitres ou des *pétoncles* ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

Si ma tante en avait , on l'appellerait mon oncle 
​


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2021)

Les huîtres font la tronche lorsqu'on les force à défiler en colonne


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2021)

devant le colonnel


----------



## touba (30 Décembre 2021)

Il n'est plus en service après sa dernière *coloscopie*...


----------



## aCLR (30 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> colonnel
> 
> 
> touba a dit:
> ...



*Oncologie* eut été plus à propos pour « entrer » dans la danse !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

le colonel est toujours dans la Légion ?


----------



## touba (30 Décembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> *Oncologie* eut été plus à propos pour « entrer » dans la danse !


pourquoi ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> pourquoi ?


Parce que tu joues « au jeu des cinq lettres », banane !   

Et donc… Du colonel à la coloscopie, il en manque une ! Ou, je n'en compte que quatre ! Et la coquille de maco, le doublement du 'n' ne t'autorisait pas pour autant à t'en dispenser… Hé hé ^^


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2021)

... Parce que le jeu est moins amusant quand la règle est négligée. 
"négligée" suit "légion"


----------



## Berthold (30 Décembre 2021)

Faut *aligner* les bonnes lettres sinon on n'y comprend que pouic !

Sinon pour mémoire, le 1er post de ce fil rappelle les règles…


----------



## touba (30 Décembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Parce que tu joues « au jeu des cinq lettres », banane !


Banane toi même ! 
*colo*n*e*l > *colo*scopi*e*


----------



## aCLR (30 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Banane toi même !
> *colo*n*e*l > *colo*scopi*e*


Nan mais dis-donc l'ectoplasme ? Tu ne t'es jamais dis que cela pouvait être cinq lettres différentes que les autres joueurs attendent de toi ? Hein ?! On n'est pas dans l'oulipo… Où il suffit de faire des rhololo pour aligner sept signes de quatre glyphes ! D'ailleurs, mon petit _ex africa semper aliquid novi…_ Pour t'entraîner ! Tu devrais jouer à celui des trois lettres… différentes ! Ça casse moins la tête… Nanméo !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2021)

[je reprends sur le *aligner* de *Berthold*]
il faut reprendre 5 lettres différentes du mot précédent
si l'on ne veut pas se faire égratigner par les copains


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2021)

La coloscopie du colonel est plutôt rassurante. 
Il peut continuer à manger du gratin


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2021)

Il doit juste éviter le *granité* café - calvados.


----------



## aCLR (31 Décembre 2021)

Tara discutait de formes *tarabiscotées* avec son voisin en uniforme !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2021)

Très acrobatique cette Tara


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2021)

le colonel rêve de
Tara biscottée


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2021)

Sûr ? Il me semble qu’il l’a laissée sur le *bas-côté*…


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2021)

On a surement affaire à un acrobate


----------



## aCLR (31 Décembre 2021)

Mais qu'est-ce donc que ces *carabistouilles* ?!


----------



## touba (31 Décembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce donc que ces *carabistouilles* ?!


Si tu supprimes mon message pour remarque désobligeante évite d'en faire dans ton message de modération à la con.
Je suis pas ton petit frère. Porte tes *couilles*...



> Votre message dans la discussion Le jeu des 5 lettres a été supprimé. Raison: garde tes remarques désobligeantes pour toi, chéri…


----------



## boninmi (31 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Si tu supprimes mon message pour remarque désobligeante évite d'en faire dans ton message de modération à la con.
> Je suis pas ton petit frère. Porte tes *couilles*...


Dit-il tout haut ce que tout le monde pense touba ?
Je crains d'avoir fait une *coquille* .


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2022)

le port d'une coquille sur l'Aubrac préserve le pélerin
de Saint-Jacques de s'enquiller un mauvais coup


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2022)

Sur l'Aubrac en toute saison on sent la nature luire


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2022)

Sur l’Aubrac ou ailleurs,
*circulez* ! Y’a rien à voir !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2022)

Jugaisoncon
*Circulez* y a rien à voir ni à boire... 
Bonne année.


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2022)

Ouh là mais merdralors, c'est la 237e fois que je dérape.
Hop, je remplace :
Sur l’Aubrac ou ailleurs,
veuillez *circuler* ! Y’a rien à voir !


----------



## touba (1 Janvier 2022)

T'as failli te faire clouer au *crucifix* @Berthold !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2022)

s'y reculer crut scie fixe,
mais la pélerine fructivore
vous coinçait entre deux drailles


----------



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2022)

on en profitait pour *fricoter* peinard
pour peu qu'on fut en galante compagnie


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2022)

Les vaches de l'Aubrac 
de loin on les entend vociférer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2022)

elles fuient en débandade car un vélociraptor
s'est échappé du Parc Jurassique de Brameloup


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2022)

*provocatrice* et fort inconsciente,
l’une d'elles cherche à effrayer  l’affreusore
avec son Laguiole bien affuté…


----------



## touba (3 Janvier 2022)

Un opinel 11 aurait été plus à propos... Le Laguiole c'est valable en *fromagerie* tout au plus.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2022)

et l'opinel pour les champignons


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2022)

Lapinel ou Oguiole ça coupe les maladroits, 
les autres mangent les champignons du champ


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2022)

restons à l’abri de nos humbles *chaumières*
nous risquerons moins de viles rencontres
avec LaguiOpinel


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2022)

Dans les chaumières il y a du QQ...


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2022)

oups…
Repartant du *champ*
je vais me payer un massage au *camphre*
pour me remettre les idées en place !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2022)

dans les champs, le randonneur qui désire que ça 
camphre amène sa petite pharmacie portative


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2022)

Faut être tordu pour installer une 
pharmacie en haut d'un phare


----------



## touba (5 Janvier 2022)

Sachant que les gardiens de phare sont souvent sujets à des *rhinopharyngites *c'est plutôt bien vu au contraire.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2022)

avec le nez luisant comme un feu rouge
ils n'ont plus besoin d'allumer la lanterne


----------



## Berthold (5 Janvier 2022)

En cas de fatigue il leur faudra *alterner* lanterne et gros nez rouge.


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2022)

Ce qui nécessite d'avoir du talent


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2022)

tas lent l'attend
talent latent


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2022)

Talent étalé mais latent ?
Un vrai supplice de *Tantale*.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2022)

Tantale aurait pu atteindre l'objet de son désir
s'il avait eu les jambes véloces de l'Atalante


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2022)

Encore fallait-il attendre qu'il soit 
à sec l'océan Atlantique


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2022)

devant les eaux fendues de la Mer Rouge
la foule des Hébreux haletante tique


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2022)

Quel talent


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel talent


Ah bah oui mais bon…


loustic a dit:


> Ce qui nécessite d'avoir du talent


… peut-être un abus de *méthanol* ?


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2022)

"Tout méthanol est buvable"
Qui veut démontrer ce théorème ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2022)

Tout c'qui la tente (Anne) s'prend un but : "va bleu !"
Si met anneau l'ais, ça l'attente (Anne)
Donc : *tout met-anneau-l'ais but : "va bleu !" *(Âne)
- la syllogistique n'est pas encore morte...​


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2022)

Tout logicien sait faire le malin
or un méthanolisé fait n'importe quoi 
donc un logicien peut se tromper


----------



## Berthold (9 Janvier 2022)

Un mauvais logicien
qui souvent s'est trompé
s'il est méthanolisé, soudain,
peut-on *escompter*
qu'enfin
il cesse de se tromper ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)

Respect


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2022)

Tronc paie : ais se compte, raie se paie, stipule la grue.
Raque au lieu de rester planté comme un spectre dans la rue !


----------



## Berthold (9 Janvier 2022)

Trump est ce con au *sceptre* ?

Arh, trop tard !


----------



## touba (9 Janvier 2022)

Oui le gars de la partie *septentrionale* de l'Amérique.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)

Soyez tolérant


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2022)

tôt l'errant
fuit devant l'autan


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2022)

...avant d'entrer en transes


----------



## Berthold (10 Janvier 2022)

… puis de s’*absenter* sans raison


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2022)

Comme à l'accoutumée il était à la piscine 
s'entrainant au 100 mètres brasse


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2022)

avant de se taper une choucroute à la brasserie


----------



## Berthold (10 Janvier 2022)

choucroute ?
 100 m ?
drôles d’*arbitrages* !?


----------



## touba (10 Janvier 2022)

Nageur *gastronome* ça existe comme métier, c'est comme jardinier astronaute.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

cela permet d'avoir une bouée de sustentation gastrique


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2022)

Méfiance : la bouée doit éloigner toute saveur aigre


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

il suffit pour cela de fumer un cigare


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2022)

et d'éviter toute visite au *glacier*


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2022)

Sur le glacier en compagnie de la fourmi, elle ira danser la cigale


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

la cigale trouve la fourmi trop gracile


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2022)

La belle excuse !
C’est un peu *facile* !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2022)

face hile de ce fossile
elle garde ses faux cils 
en empoignant sa faucille


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2022)

Faux cils sont devenus communs 
et plaisent même à la flicaille


----------



## touba (13 Janvier 2022)

Elle était un peu *facile* celle-là.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> La belle excuse !
> C’est un peu *facile* !




touba a dit:


> Elle était un peu *facile* celle-là.


en répétant que c'est facile, Iznogoud va-t-il devenir calife à la place du calife ?​


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2022)

Pour la peine, on pense à une *calcification*, genre regard de Méduse...


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2022)

Comment réagit la méduse lorsqu'elle 
rencontre un calife en caleçon ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2022)

cale if en cas : leçon 
"mets dues entes"


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2022)

Protégez-vous de Méduse,
offrez-lui un bouquet d’*ancolies*
pour détourner son attention.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2022)

Mai : l'ancolie
ne luit colchique


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2022)

Colchiques dans l' clocher
Fleurissent fleurissent...
Colchiques dans l'clocher
C'est la fin de l'été


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2022)

clos chai,
fini de chopiner


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2022)

surtout quand l'excès de chopine donne une allure *porcine*


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2022)

qui rebute la copine


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2022)

Une allure rebutante bien moins attirante 
que n'importe laquelle de Pinocchio


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2022)

Le *bichon* maltais de Chopin ?


----------



## touba (15 Janvier 2022)

Chopin fumait du *chichon*.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2022)

roulé dans des feuilles de chicon


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2022)

Ah ! C’était là le *chaînon* manquant !


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2022)

Nous avons déjà goûté quelques bons crus 
et maintenant au tour du Chinon


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2022)

quand Ninon me sert du Chinon
je sens le rond de son nichon


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2022)

il faut la *bichonner*


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2022)

Tous considèrent Ninon comme 
une gentille petite biche


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2022)

elle veut que ça biche au nez
quand el' s'allume une cibiche


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2022)

en attendant de ramener une poêlée de *bichiques*


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2022)

elle a le vin de colchiques


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2022)

La colchique apparut récemment, 
inutile de sonner la cloche
au #24 493


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2022)

Ouh là ! Ça va hurler ! Attention à vos *cochlées* !


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2022)

Attention aux oreilles même si 
elles sont bien léchées


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2022)

il faut du doigté pour les 
déboucher avec des chignoles


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2022)

Un truc à se créper le chignon


----------



## Berthold (19 Janvier 2022)

alors qu'avec un bon chianti et quelques *gnocchis*,
y a moyen de s’entendre
quand même


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2022)

Au delà du sensitif intéressons-nous au cognitif


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

si ça cogne y tif sans apéritif
y'a indigestion de spéculatif


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2022)

Rassure-nous, pas de quoi *agoniser* ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2022)

donne-lui tout de même un coup dans le gosier
(dit mon père)


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2022)

Mon père ne dit pas que 
le vannier lance des vannes 
en travaillant son osier


----------



## Berthold (22 Janvier 2022)

d'ailleurs il a failli à plusieurs reprises lui mettre une ou deux *droites* bien senties


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

les droites par définition sont roides


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2022)

et ça n'arrange pas les hémorroïdes


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

les ais morts aux ides 
usés d'us turpides !


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2022)

Le nombre de candidats fait tourner 
la tête comme une toupie


----------



## touba (24 Janvier 2022)

Et Zemmour a une nouvelle *groupie* !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2022)

la groupie toupie garde un
équilibre gyroscopique


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2022)

Alors c'est à une sacrée vitesse 
qu'elle tortille de la croupe


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2022)

elle a gagné la coupe de la danse du ventre


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2022)

Très fatiguée un moment 
elle a failli crier pouce !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)

Elle vit en couple ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2022)

avec des octuplés


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2022)

Et on s'étonne que la terre soit polluée


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2022)

c'est une vraie mère poule


----------



## touba (29 Janvier 2022)

Elle en *loupe* pas une...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2022)

touba non plus qui conjugue ce loupé
en forme d'entourloupette


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2022)

L'entourloupe semble souvent utilisée par le ploutocrate


----------



## Berthold (29 Janvier 2022)

Qui porte la *culotte* ici ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2022)

l'accule, hôte, la quêteuse du culte


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2022)

On nous rebat les oreilles avec la culture


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2022)

Tout dépend de ton *interlocuteur*.


----------



## touba (30 Janvier 2022)

La culture est *truculente* sous certains aspects.


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2022)

Aujourd'hui la culture est partout mais 
la culture des brosses à dents paraît souvent ridicule


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2022)

faut-il se munir d'une brosse à dents
avant de se mettre en tenue d'Adam
dans un édicule de l'Isle-Adam ?


----------



## Berthold (31 Janvier 2022)

question grave,
difficile à *élucider*


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2022)

Difficile ? Parlons-en à Euclide


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2022)

Euclide s'en tenait aux éléments, question difficultés


----------



## Berthold (1 Février 2022)

sans aucune *duplicité*


----------



## touba (1 Février 2022)

Il habitait un joli *duplex* à Alexandrie


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2022)

... où il se régalait de fruits pulpeux


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2022)

comme l'énonce une variante apocryphe de Pascal :
si les seins de Cléopâtre avaient été moins pulpeux,
le nez d'Antoine aurait eu tôt fait de s'en expulser


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2022)

Cette variante exclut, pour l’appendice vautré dans ce décolleté, toute production de fluide *sirupeux*.


----------



## Berthold (2 Février 2022)

S'il rue (rut ?) peu, l'appendice peut être *pruineux* et sa production ruinée, peuh !


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2022)

Heureusement l'appendice maltraité peut toujours s' exprimer


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2022)

il peut laisser dégoutter une morve impressionnante


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2022)

Encore une histoire remuant la tripe


----------



## Berthold (2 Février 2022)

C’est une vue de l’*esprit*


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2022)

qui veut faire de l'esprit fait de l'effet aux tripes
disait (grosso modo) un  impertinent auteur


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2022)

Cette histoire nous l'avons lue
Elle nous a donné la berlue
Elle n'ira point de pire en pire
Le forum est bien notre empire


----------



## touba (3 Février 2022)

Vu sous le *prisme* du numérique un forum peut être un empire, c'est pas faux.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2022)

il empire en pyramide, 
le priapisme du Faune


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2022)

Le Faune ici est chez lui
il se croit tout permis


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2022)

il ne compte pas d'impairs
s'il enfile trois impers


----------



## Berthold (8 Février 2022)

Il se permet de rester sous l’*emprise* de son propre (?) priapisme sous ses impers


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2022)

Un impair comme "trois" 
est-il considéré comme impertinent ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2022)

_numero deus impare gaudet !_ dit la magicienne
en se livrant à une triple circumambulation
(Virgile, Bucoliques VIII)


----------



## Berthold (9 Février 2022)

De l'admiration des nombres impairs
à l'*accumulation* de colifichets numérologistes,
il n'y a qu'*un* pas.
_encore un nombre impair !_


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2022)

Le mille-pattes se moque éperdument 
du nombre de ses pattes, drôle d' animal.
*Eumillipes persephone* découvert en 2021 en Australie
est le premier mille-pattes à avoir plus de 1 000 pattes !
Perséphone est invoquée...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2022)

comparé à un mille-pattes de plus de mille pattes,
un quadrupède à six extrémités : ça fait minable


----------



## Berthold (10 Février 2022)

Voilà pourquoi il est pris à *lambiner*
dans l’exhibition « aux beaux polypèdes »,
le lâche.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2022)

qu'il se console avec le produit de l'alambic


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2022)

Un polyèdre polypède utilisant l'alambic 
est bien plus qu'un minable clampin


----------



## Berthold (12 Février 2022)

polyescroc de surcroit alcoolique,
il ne reste qu’à l’*inculper*


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2022)

l'inculper au quintuple


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2022)

Quelle idée stupide !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2022)

ça lui apprendra à avoir des inclinations turpides


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2022)

L'argent peut conduire à un acte morbide
déclenché par un stupide voyou cupide


----------



## Berthold (14 Février 2022)

mentalité faite de *duplicité*


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2022)

du pli cité qu'eut pis donc
meut vert galant Cupidon


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2022)

Pecunia non olet 
L'argent n'a pas d'odeur


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2022)

mais il cocotte, le pétunia


----------



## Berthold (16 Février 2022)

Ne surtout pas s'en servir
en parure *nuptiale*


----------



## touba (17 Février 2022)

A moins de se vêtir d'une combinaison *spatiale* étanche...


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2022)

En plus ça protège des guêpes mais c'est un peu spécial


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2022)

pour danser en boîte, mieux vaut qu'elle soit élastique


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2022)

Hélas t'y comprends rien, il s'agit 
surtout de se protéger de la saleté


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2022)

pour cela j'enfile une salopette


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2022)

Tricoter une salopette en laine 
nécessite plus d'une pelote


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2022)

peloter Lotte sous sa salopette
n'est pas à  a portée d'une lopette


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2022)

Une grande salopette si elle est bien potelée


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2022)

elle a même des courbes pléthoriques


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2022)

qui ne sont pas *théoriques*


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2022)

Des courbettes classiques on en a vu maintes fois dans les théâtres


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2022)

l'été, âtres refroidis
mais pas les bellâtres


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2022)

Les dames se méfient du bellâtre atrabilaire


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2022)

avec toutes les vestes qu'il a eues,
il pourrait remplir un vestiaire


----------



## Berthold (23 Février 2022)

situations seulement *apéritives*
de ce qui risque de lui arriver encore
s’il ne change pas son fusil d’épaule


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2022)

Le fusil reste au vestiaire 
pendant qu'il savoure la betterave


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2022)

la bête rave-partie dans le champ de betteraves
a saoulé d'alcool d'agave les rattes les plus braves


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2022)

La brave ratte apprend le français, 
elle est un peu dépassée par l'abondance des verbes


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2022)

elle évite soigneusement les histoires
mais préfère les brèves de comptoir


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2022)

Vaut mieux être pendu aux comptoirs qu'aux réverbères


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2022)

pendant que les bals hivernent
elle se rode aux balivernes


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2022)

Ça ne sera pas de tout repos, 
elle doit s'attendre à en baver


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2022)

La *brave* petite !


----------



## touba (25 Février 2022)

Manger des *betteraves* rend rougeot.


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2022)

Aïe ! Vaudrait meux éviter de faire un si proche retour en arrière, voir #24 599 et #24 598.
On continue sans se mettre de travers


----------



## touba (26 Février 2022)

> D'accord, avant de publier un nouveau message je lirais 3 ou 4 pages en arrière pour m'assurer que je ne commette plus cet impair, sinon je vais m'astreindre à lire cette discussion plusieurs fois par jour pour enregistrer les mots déjà utilisés. Il y a des choses de la vie que l'on doit prendre au sérieux et ce jeu en fait partie. Vraiment désolé, ça n'arrivera plus.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2022)

quand je me sens parrtir de travers,
la servante a l'art de me redresser


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2022)

Elle connait les vétérans


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2022)

avec qui elle a eu tant d’*aventures*


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2022)

Elle et les vétérans ne sont pas des modèles de vertu


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2022)

dame ! le mot d'elle est vertu
quand le modèle est revêtu


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2022)

Avant de s'habiller, le modèle 
n'ose passer sous la douche, 
il craint de se faire étuver


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2022)

normal avec une peau fragile,
encore *duveteuse*


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2022)

Une peau qui ne supporte pas l' *R* > QQ 
Couvrons-la d'un vertugadin


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2022)

« L'ai-je bien descendu ? »
parler de vertu gadin de la conservatrice
évoque sa dégringolade sur la pente du vice


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Une peau qui ne supporte pas l' *R* > QQ
> Couvrons-la d'un vertugadin


M’en voilà tout *dégonflé*…


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2022)

Alors faut se regonfler en vitesse et 
faire un tour en pédalo dans le golfe


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2022)

de se sentir d'ais gonflé
en pédalant dans le golf
le caddy s'est forlongé


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

> merci pour forlonger que je ne connaissais pas.


Mais s'il *prolonge* ses efforts il pourra refaire son retard.


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2022)

Il a donc l'intention de transporter son indispensable horloge


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2022)

Ou va t'il loger ?


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2022)

Dans la taule où il connaît un geôlier


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2022)

dont il ne souhaite pas s’*éloigner*


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2022)

Dans le pré près du Loing prêt à 
déborder, la vache s'inquiète


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2022)

dans l'atoll l'eau j'ai jolie et ces lois niées loin
je  coule sans tort gniole


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2022)

À force gniole et à tort, l’*ignoble* gnome fignole la torgnole.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)

Direction le vignoble du Jura


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2022)

L'ignoble gniole du vignole 
pourrait nous coller au violon


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2022)

le temps de relire Villon
-----Dictes-moy où, n’en quel pays,
-----Est Flora, la belle Romaine ;
-----Archipiada, ne Thaïs,
-----Qui fut sa cousine germaine ;
-----Echo, parlant quand bruyt on maine
-----Dessus rivière ou sus estan,
-----Qui beauté eut trop plus qu’humaine ?
-----Mais où sont les neiges d’antan !


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2022)

Réveillon bien arrosé
gueule de bois assurée


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2022)

vignoble devient violon,
réveillon risque gueule de bois,
c’est *cornélien* !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)

Quelle connerie


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2022)

passer à gauche ou à droite du rhinocéros
dans tous les cas y'a un os


----------



## touba (6 Mars 2022)

On a beaucoup exagéré sur la *férocité* de ces mastodontes cornus de la savane...


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2022)

Faut quand même être gonflé pour s'y frotter


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)

Il faut une forte tête


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2022)

et s’*efforcer* d’être prudent


----------



## touba (6 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut une forte tête


Je ne sais pas si tu le sais mais ta couleur de police est pratiquement invisible si on utilise le thème clair.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2022)

*Berthold* n'a pas été prudent à s'*efforcer* en *Q4* sur la *forte* tête de *Jura*. 
Et *touba* s'imagine qu'il peut disserter de ses problèmes de vue sans jouer.
- pour lénifier ces outrages dominicaux, je vais m'envoyer une profiterole


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)

Pour moi ce sera une poire belle-hélène


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2022)

Tiens la peau lisse a repris des couleurs 
en profitant au clair de la lune 
d'une belle poire de l'ami Pierrot


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)

L'ami Pierrot , le potier du village ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2022)

quand Margot ♩dégrafait son corsage ♩
il rêvait de mouler sa poitrine


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2022)

D'ailleurs il n'utilise 
que la céramique molle
il en a fait sa priorité


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2022)

il nous laisse *miroiter* de belles œuvres à contempler


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

Il devrait les exposer dans le métro


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2022)

Il a autre chose à faire
et ça lui prendra un bout de temps
il a  entrepris de dessaler la mer Morte


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2022)

il pense y arriver en en faisant le tour
7 fois tout en jouant de la trompette


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2022)

est-il bien *compétent* ?


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2022)

Oui, tant qu'il n'est pas pompette


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2022)

pompe êtes qu'on paie tant 
dit le trompette à la top-model


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2022)

Le trompette se révèle n'être qu'un empoté


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2022)

L’empoté trompette trop pompette s’est fait *dompter* par la top-model.


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2022)

Il a oublié d'agir
il s'est contenté de promettre


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2022)

il souffre d'une asthénie du tropisme


----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2022)

sacré Ours Volodia, prénom qui
signifie prince qui règne en paix
⟶ Poutine
me semblait adéquat, caramba !


----------



## boninmi (11 Mars 2022)

Ras le Poutine me donne *Raspoutine*


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2022)

Raspoutine ? Les forumeurs pourraient en parler 
jusqu'à ce qu'ils soient atteints d' asthénie !
(... du tropisme ou pas)


----------



## Berthold (12 Mars 2022)

Parler de Raspoutine sur le forum ?
Ah non !
On va encore avoir droit aux classiques thèse - *antithèse* - synthèse…


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2022)

Synthèse priez pour nous
Pourrons-nous échapper à l' arthrite ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2022)

L'art trie. Tes ans, t'y taises : seins t'aisent,
pas ratatinés ceux de Thérèse
- et j'en profite pour saluer le retour de *litobar*


----------



## Berthold (12 Mars 2022)

Ceux de Thérèse ou ceux de Margot, aucun n’est une *abstraction*.


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2022)

... ni une *reconstruction*.
@litobar71 était parti ? Ah bon.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2022)

*litobar* s'était peut-être égaré dans les grappes du Seigneur
- je veux parler des vignes et des autres rondeurs beaulolaises


----------



## Berthold (13 Mars 2022)

Les rondeurs beaulolaises
ont-elles à voir avec
des *meringues* ?


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2022)

Les meringues  sont insuffisantes pour faire du gringue


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2022)

[grappes de beaujolais et courbes de beaux lolos se sont superposées en rondeurs beaulolaises]
se coiffer d'une meringue évite l'insolation quand on part faire du gringue dans la garrigue


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2022)

On a du mal à la trouver dans la garrigue, l' argile


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2022)

elle évite de piétiner l'argile,
l'Atalante aux pieds agiles


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2022)

Dans la garrigue, même l’Atalante ne trouve pas trace de *glacier*.


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2022)

Dans nos Alpes nombre de vallées glaciaires 
n'ont plus du tout de glacier,
il doit s'agir d'un mauvais réglage


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2022)

pour offrir des glaces géantes sans fonte, les glaciers
de Chamonix devraient changer leurs congélateurs


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2022)

Nous n’oublierons pas de les en *congratuler*.


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2022)

Faut pas trop s'y frotter sous peine de gerçure


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2022)

[sujet de dissert]
prendre une glace sans gants
demande-t-il du courage ?


----------



## Berthold (17 Mars 2022)

Des gants ?
C'est quoi ?
Ces espèces de petites *cagoules* pour les mains ?


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2022)

Et ça protège aussi des engelures


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2022)

des anges l'eurent avant l'arrivée des urgences


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2022)

Ceux qui ont fait appel aux urgences 
n'ont pas eu le sentiment d'être grugés


----------



## Berthold (18 Mars 2022)

on leur a pourtant *suggeré*


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2022)

grues j'ai su gérer
sans rues t'as guérets


----------



## litobar71 (18 Mars 2022)

ni vu ni connu, faisant le guet dans sa guérite beaulolaise 
bien au chaud parmi les planches en hêtre il astiquait ses
⟶ guêtres


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2022)

Les guêtres ok mais les semelles doivent être 
solides pour cavaler sur la terre rugueuse


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2022)

gué traître hue ! gueuse


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2022)

nous la trouvons essentiellement *jugeuse*, guère affable, et pour tout dire antipathique


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2022)

par contre admiratifs de sa sœur
⟶ lugeuse
émérite avec ses cuissots au top


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2022)

La gueuse manque d' R c'est comme une 
Gueuse sans mousse. Et un QQ pour monsieur ! 
Ne nous vautrons pas dans les glues


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mars 2022)

j'ai enfoncé profond les boules Quies 
pour insonoriser moult gloussements
⟶ gouailleurs
des élèves de primaire passant par ici


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2022)

l'aigle eut goût ailleurs


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2022)

Belle bande d’*arsouilles* !


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2022)

Bien que n'ayant rien fait de répréhensible, 
on nous traite de tous les noms, merde alors !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2022)

faut se dessaler la langue dans des polars


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2022)

Pas marrant de fréquenter des salopards


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2022)

ceux de la *diaspora* sont encore les pires


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2022)

mais ils restent sporadiques


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2022)

Mais parviennent à nous coller une vraie diarrhée


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2022)

Dia ! rée le charretier


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2022)

et l’*Archiprêtre* qui radote au couvent


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2022)

l'archi prêt trace froc retroussé
après les péripatéticiennes


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2022)

Avec ou sans le froc on rigole pas au bord du précipice


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2022)

pour ne pas riper sur la berge du ravin
la novice se doit d'être perspicace


----------



## touba (23 Mars 2022)

Et éviter un *priapisme* qui pourrait le déconcentrer.


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2022)

Le rabbin semble prêt à engager les paris


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2022)

le bas rein n'a pas ri car
l'aspirant habite Javel*
[*cp à double effet]


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2022)

Pour ce genre d'amusement 
peu de gens prennent parti


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2022)

Il est vrai que trop souvent,
on conteste nos *particules*.


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2022)

Depuis la révolution les particules sont mal vues 
mais ils s'en sont bien remis les aristos


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2022)

la bonne s'affaire à brosser
les particules de leurs vestes
quand ils se trouvent de sorties


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2022)

Pourtant les aristos savent 
manger proprement les rôtis


----------



## viktoral (27 Mars 2022)

Appliquer


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2022)

que de s'appl*i*que*r* à garder le front haut
leur occasionne de méchants torticolis


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2022)

Le torticolis ne nous menace pas 
quand on mange du brocoli.
@viktoral il fallait au moins cinq lettres différentes 
extraites de rôtis, pas seulement *i* et *r*


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2022)

Les messages *bicolores* permettent de s’y retrouver


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2022)

et les surlignages fluorescents font briller
les livres autant que des sapins de Noêl


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2022)

Ceci est impensable pour les livres anciens
nmagnifiques dans leurs belles reliures


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2022)

mais les incunables étaient multicolores
avec leurs lettrines et leurs enluminures


----------



## touba (29 Mars 2022)

Et les écritures *minuscules* et bleues sont des tannées à déchiffrer en mode Light...


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2022)

C'est vrai, loustic a dû changer de lunettes 
pour s'y retrouver au milieu de ses bidules


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2022)

Les nouvelles lunettes
ont-elles rendu les bidules au dit bleu
plus *audibles* ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2022)

lire entend les cris poétiques
avec des oreilles éblouies


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2022)

Les oreilles sont protégées de 
la lumière vive par leurs lobes


----------



## boninmi (30 Mars 2022)

Ça ne réduit pas les risques de *lobotomies*


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2022)

moralité : ne pas écouter aux portes en laissant 
traîner l'oreille sous des fenêtres à guillotines


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2022)

Rien à craindre, les guillotines 
laissent intacts les nombrils


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2022)

mais sectionnent les *lombrics*


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2022)

les bronzés du nombril cachent
leur lombric sous une brioche


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2022)

Plus qu'un lombric la brioche 
devrait plaire à la biche


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2022)

Une beige biche de *Binche* bêche des bintjes.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2022)

cette bêcheuse est rien qu'une pimbêche


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2022)

Une pimbêche beige 
n'est pas forcément une imbécile


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2022)

L’imbécilité est *miscible* dans la foule.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2022)

si l'imbécillité se fait miscible,
il est dur de trouver une cible


----------



## touba (4 Avril 2022)

Surtout si on se déplace à *bicyclette*...


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2022)

Plus facile qu'à bicyclette dans un petit cylindre


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2022)

N’ayant jamais été très courageux,
je *décline* toute responsabilité
en cas de chute de cylindre,
de bicyclette
ou de cible.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2022)

afin d'éviter de décliner en mode conjugué
*Berthold* devrait prendre une médecine


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2022)

Ce sera pour demain


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2022)

s'il ne s'est pas démis une mandibule


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2022)

Récemment un commerçant s'est fait braquer et il a dû donner la caisse au malfrat qui s'est tiré... à bicyclette. Mais il a été rattrapé par la police. Beaucoup de gens espèrent que la justice sera clémente envers ce bandit respectueux de la planète.


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2022)

Un bandit *badin* ?


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2022)

Il ne fut même pas incarcéré car il serait sorti de la boîte comme un diablotin


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2022)

le diablotin a mangé tous les chocolats du ballotin


----------



## aspa (7 Avril 2022)

Mais il se fit bâillonner car il en avait trop mangé


----------



## touba (8 Avril 2022)

Ce qui lui causa des *ballonnements* au vilain !


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2022)

Après cette déconfiture il reste blasé


----------



## touba (8 Avril 2022)

Tels les *albâtres* du désert de Gobie...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2022)

il a désormais pour devise : dans 
bouche cousue n'entre pas le sable


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2022)

Bouche affichant, sensuelle, ses magnifiques *galbes*.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2022)

une paire de galbes
c'est pas des blagues


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2022)

Après le vote il pliera bagages


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2022)

et ce sans *ambages*


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2022)

à grands enjambages


----------



## touba (11 Avril 2022)

Faut pas le prendre pour un *jambon* non plus !


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2022)

Que faire d'un jambon sans ambition ?


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2022)

Le soumettre aux *aboiements* de la meute.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2022)

os à bois ment !
dit la férue d'haut boisement


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2022)

Avant de reboiser, des arbres on fait la moisson


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2022)

pour récolter leurs *amidons*


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2022)

moi : son d'amis donc qui s' collent au
 col aussi sec ces salons mondains


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2022)

Grand bien cela fait de fréquenter 
un salon mondain en exhibant 
au moins un beau diamant


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2022)

diamant d'un aimant
tenu par un aimant


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2022)

Un diamant ainsi tenu ? 
Impossible même si l'aimant est matinal


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2022)

l'aimant matinal a gagné le 
diamant avec une martingale


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2022)

Trouver une martingale efficace 
est à la portée de n'importe quel gamin


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2022)

Ce qui n’a aucun lien direct avec l’œuvre d'*Ingmar* Bergman, soit dit en passant.


----------



## touba (15 Avril 2022)

Un grand réalisateur *magnanime* envers les figurants.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2022)

Gall, amant de la reine, alla, tour magnanime,
Galamment de l'arène à la tour Magne, à Nîmes


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2022)

À Nîmes comme au cinoche on limite 
le nombre de figurants dans un ménage


----------



## touba (16 Avril 2022)

C'est à Nîmes qu'il y a un *manège* à chevaux n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2022)

Oui mais pour un long trajet on ira plus vite en Mégane


----------



## touba (16 Avril 2022)

Faut pas vouloir *déménager* non plus... C'est petit une Mégane.


----------



## Berthold (17 Avril 2022)

Ah, dommage, ça peut me *démanger* à tout moment...


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2022)

Bon la Mégane consomme très peu 
elle reste garée dans la grange


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2022)

les poules ont un peu sali sa peinture orange


----------



## touba (17 Avril 2022)

Les poules ?? Comme c'est *étrange* !


----------



## Berthold (18 Avril 2022)

Pas tant que ça : en *Bretagne*, tout est possible. Sauf la pluie.


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2022)

Tout va mal ! Pluie absente... 
quel avenir pour le berlingot ?


----------



## touba (19 Avril 2022)

Tu t'*emberlificotes* mon pauvre ami !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2022)

consjusgaisont ! on y reste emberlificoté 
à force de fricoter avec des berlingots


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2022)

Non un berlingot c'est pas de la crotte
(verbes : infinitif ou participes)


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2022)

l'accro te descend sa carotte de shit


----------



## touba (20 Avril 2022)

Si c'est de la terre t'es *charrette* !


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2022)

Et du coup, hop ! l’*archet* dérape sur les cordes et paf ! c’est le canard.


----------



## touba (21 Avril 2022)

J'ai connu quelqu'un qui a pratiqué une *trachéotomie* sur un canard... Ben il faisait plus coin coin.


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2022)

Le canard attendra, c'est le moment d'aller au théâtre


----------



## touba (21 Avril 2022)

J'y étais hier, j'y ai *théière*.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2022)

thé hier avec une hétaïre


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2022)

Attention au mot de cinq lettres posté de façon hâtive !

*Théière* n'a Que Quatre (QQ) lettres différentes valides, les accents ne comptent pas.


----------



## touba (21 Avril 2022)

Une erreur de ma part !! Mon cœur *chavire*...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2022)

naufrage qu'une conjugaison
laisse sans échappatoire


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2022)

Dans n'importe quelle situation 
ça ne pose pas problème 
de se faire une soupe à l' échalote

Page #1 le modo a proposé l'indicatif pour les verbes alors que les joueurs désiraient l'infinitif... Que dire de plus ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2022)

je m'en servirais bien une bolée si on me passait la louche


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2022)

En mer l'ennemie de la soupe c'est la houle


----------



## touba (24 Avril 2022)

La soupe c'est chouette *hulotte* !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2022)

chou es-tu, Lotte, rit le
galant de la louloutte


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2022)

La chouette louloutte attend son poulet


----------



## touba (24 Avril 2022)

Elle manque pas de *toupet* celle là !


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2022)

T'aurait-elle coiffé au *poteau* (rose ou pas) ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2022)

pas de pot au rose 
pour le pote aux roses
fin du poteau rose
la taupe est morose


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2022)

Elle craint que des macgéens 
finissent par la mettre en pature


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2022)

Ce serait une fin si *abrupte* !


----------



## touba (26 Avril 2022)

Et tout ça à cause d'un *abruti*


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2022)

Dis donc ça va faire du bruit


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2022)

la déroute de la biroute


----------



## touba (27 Avril 2022)

Qui se cache dans la *tourbe*.


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2022)

Celle que j’utilise pour mes *boutures*.


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2022)

Le lièvre s'en mord les dooigts, 
se faire avoir par une tortue !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2022)

la tortue fait de la trottinette sur la route


----------



## touba (28 Avril 2022)

Elle finirait sur les *rotules* sans son fidèle destrier à roulette...


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2022)

Elle supporterait mal une telle torture


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2022)

ce n'est pas une péquenaude de la roture


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2022)

Pour le roturier comme pour le noble, 
sur les sites de cuisine le choix est difficile 
parmi les recettes de tourte


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2022)

Difficile pourtant
de passer *outre* :
sans recette,
redondance et platitude !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2022)

j'en suis outré :
l'outre est trouée


----------



## boninmi (29 Avril 2022)

On voit la paille dans l'oeil du voisin mais pas la *poutre *qui est dans le sien.


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2022)

Encore ce caase-pieds de voisin 
qui vient frapper à la porte !
... j'ai mal à l'oeil j'ouvre pas


----------



## Berthold (30 Avril 2022)

Évitons de nous *emporter* comme ça pour rien.
Peut-être veut-il t’aider à réparer ta porte caasée ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2022)

quand la poutre a emporté la porte,
il est difficile de se tromper de clé


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2022)

La porte de la cave à vin étant cassée, 
pas besoin de clé pour se retrouver pompette


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2022)

ce que ne manqueront pas d'ébruiter
les trompettes de la renommée


----------



## Berthold (2 Mai 2022)

trompettes *prometteuses*… !


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2022)

Elles s'en donneront à coeur joie 
pendant la procession


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2022)

procession des confréries
des explorateurs de caveaux


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2022)

Un caveau ? La cave à vin n'est pas un coffre


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2022)

S’il y a du vin au bout
la confrérie a intérêt à utiliser un coffre
au risque de se faire *coiffer* au poteau (encore rose ?)
par la procession des ceusses
qui aiment se mettre pompette.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2022)

pour seule coupe celle qu'offre le coiffeur
s'il leur prend la fantaisie d'aller fricoter


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2022)

Le coiffeur est-il le passage obligé 
avant d'aller faire la foire ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2022)

la coupe s'impose pour avoir du bol 
avec les dames en faisant le fiérot


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2022)

Mais en commettant la moindre erreur 
on a vite fait de les terrifier


----------



## touba (5 Mai 2022)

Et le coiffeur de servir de *fertilisant*...


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2022)

On voit les cheveux frétiller


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2022)

il est temps de les tréfiler


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2022)

Loustic s'arrache les cheveux
il a oublié où il a caché 
son trèfle à cinq feuilles !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2022)

un trèfle tout flétri


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2022)

Avec ou sans trèfle
on se lance dans un flirt


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2022)

en partageant une tartiflette


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2022)

Ne tombez pas dedans,
le braconnier a tendu son filet


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2022)

après avoir en filet 
sa fillette


----------



## touba (10 Mai 2022)

Devant un bon *téléfilm*.


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2022)

Comment en faire un bon
sans savoir bien filmer ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2022)

un film fraîcheur évitera à
l'odeur d'avarié de filtrer


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2022)

On évite ainsi de se faire refiler 
bon nombre de saloperies


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2022)

et de renifler dans un tire-jus


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2022)

... ni de sortir son rifle


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2022)

sortir son rifle devant une prude,
c'est pas pour les frileux


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2022)

Le frileux se remontera le moral 
chez n'importe quel apothicaire 
qui lui refilera un merveilleux élixir


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2022)

L'Élixir du père Gaucher a un
solide effet d'exemplarité


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2022)

_Buvez ceci, mon voisin ; vous m’en direz des nouvelles... (A. D.)_ 
Difficile à élaborer et à supporter 
cette boisson alcoolisée complexe !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2022)

une buveur complet 
n'a pas de complexe :
il veut l'exceptionnel


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2022)

Sans avoir goûté l'élixir, 
impossible de le qualifier d' excellent


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2022)

l'excès lent
étire le temps
en se délectant


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2022)

Les posts dans les forums techniques 
sont rédigés en un spécifique dialecte


----------



## touba (19 Mai 2022)

Il faut avoir fait une formation pour comprendre quelque chose !
Même un *autodidacte* ne s'y retrouverait pas...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2022)

haut tôt dit d'acte, le satyre
est maître en dactylolalie


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2022)

Les doigts savent nous prévenir,
jusque à nous éviter la noyade


----------



## touba (19 Mai 2022)

A l'époque le *dénoyautage* des olives se faisait à la main.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2022)

Expert en olives ? 
D'abord se faire tuyauter


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2022)

on peut faire : t'eus yacht hé ?
sans avoir à tutoyer


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2022)

Vous en avez de bonnes ! 
Autrefois les gens polis
pensaient à se vouvoyer


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2022)

vous voyez ?
ça évite de louvoyer


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2022)

Malgré tout, il nous arrive de nous fourvoyer


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2022)

quand la voyante est fourvoyée
chez l'occuliste faut l'envoyer


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2022)

Son client est sur une pente glissante 
la voyante est-elle capable de le dévoyer ?


----------



## litobar71 (22 Mai 2022)

ce qui est sûr jésus-marie-joseph 
c'est qu'au fil du temps qui passe
⟶ verdoyer
chez sieur loustic est congénital !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2022)

le verdoyant s'efforce de
soudoyer la soubrette


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2022)

Vert ou pas il faut réussir la soudure


----------



## boninmi (23 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Vert ou pas il faut réussir la soudure


et la *dorure*


----------



## touba (24 Mai 2022)

Avec un peu d'*érudition* ça ne devrait pas poser problème...


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2022)

Souder la dorure est du ressort d'un druide assermenté


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2022)

souder la dorure sur la pilule est duraille


----------



## touba (25 Mai 2022)

Ouais c'est un peu *raide* comme affaire !


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2022)

Une petite affaire de fric 
qui déplaît à la radine


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2022)

elle n'aime pas se faire drainer ses drachmes


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2022)

Elle se calmera si on l'invite à dîner


----------



## touba (27 Mai 2022)

Quand on l'invite elle n'est pas la *dernière* à rappliquer !


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2022)

Elle a toujours avec elle son dentifrice !


----------



## touba (27 Mai 2022)

et une pommade pour une bonne *friction* !


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2022)

Reste plus qu'à passer le certif


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2022)

et à se proclamer prix cantonal d'un air fiérot


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2022)

Quand on a le règlement de ce prix 
on n'ose pas toujours s'y frotter


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2022)

pas plus qu'un maigrichon à une femme forte


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2022)

Faire son trou dans la forêt, 
possible sans utiliser un foret


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2022)

fourrer son foret sans accordéon
permet d'atteindre le tréfonds


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2022)

Si on est la cible de sarcasmes
pas trente-six solutions : faire front


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2022)

porter des lunettes-miroir pour renvoyer l'affront


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2022)

Et garder tout son calme 
sans agir en fanfaron


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2022)

-------------------le Mont Faron
-------------en trottinette
--------grimper
et vouloir


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2022)

Plus facile à descendre qu'à monter
avant de s'endormir en ronflant


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2022)

trop de ronds de flan font 
la bedaine plongeante


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2022)

Malgré sa bedaine plongeante 
tout cheval parvient à se mettre au galop


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2022)

il galope hein !
après avoir fait le plein 
de galopins


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2022)

Les forumeurs ne se plaignent pas 
d'avoir eu un coup de foudre mais 
ça dépend du genre de coup !
Toujours déconseillé de faire un plagia


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2022)

à la page y a
tant de galapiats


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2022)

Plagia était un plagiat raté de plagiat ! 
À midi va falloir choisir de bons plats


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2022)

J'aime bien les *pastels*, c'est pas mauvais. Vous connaissez ces petits beignets sénégalais ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2022)

Non. Mais le monde entier les connaitra rapidement s'ils sont élaborés avec le plastique recyclé  récupéré dans l'océan.


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2022)

Il fût un temps où l'on disait que le plastique était *fantastique* !


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2022)

Mais une belle plastique sera toujours séduisante. 
La réussite dans les arts plastiques semble parfois 
accessible à n'importe quel fainéant.


----------



## boninmi (4 Août 2022)

Depuis que le *tenancier* est parti les employés se sont endormis.


----------



## litobar71 (8 Août 2022)

terminée & envolée la* ricanerie* quotidienne
*sarcastique 
sardonique
mordante
piquante
virulente*
mais rarement
*acrimonieuse* ou
⟶ mortifiante


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2022)

Merci donc pour cette intervention *vivifiante*


----------



## boninmi (8 Août 2022)

Ne nous laissons pas engloutir dans la *finance* .


----------



## litobar71 (9 Août 2022)

car danger il y a, les ploutocrates ayant les *canines* acérées


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2022)

Aïe ! Ça fait mal une morsure, même avec des canines *saines*


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2022)

Ne pas se laisser surprendre dans les *sanisettes *


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2022)

Elles sont aménagées pour éviter tout *accident*


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2022)

Laissons de côté nos canines
et buvons un coup d'anisette 
pour ranimer ce fil *ancien*


----------



## boninmi (7 Septembre 2022)

... en nous méfiant des *cannibales*


----------



## litobar71 (7 Septembre 2022)

pour les rendre bien *blanches*
les anciens cannibales
les brossaient à l'anisette Cristal


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2022)

Aujourd'hui les dents blanches
sont exhibées partout du matin au soir
comme des pubs pour dentifrices !
Ça ne nous empêchera pas de boire
un bon petit coup de *Chablis 
(ou de Cristal)*


----------



## Berthold (8 Septembre 2022)

Je te conseille le Chablis au *basilic*, un régal !


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2022)

Rejoindre sa base illico 
solution pour récupérer son *calibre *


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2022)

Monter dans son *cabriolet* pour gagner du temps.


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2022)

Quelle joie de danser tel un cabri ! Olé ! 
Mais impossible pendant qu'on est en train de *bricoler*


----------



## Berthold (15 Septembre 2022)

Il va t’arriver des bricoles
si tu danses au lever du drapeau *tricolore*


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2022)

En défilant derrière le drapeau tricolore
attention à ne pas marcher dans la *crotte *


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2022)

défilé de moutons
la crotte de moutons
c'est pas bon
même pour mes carottes.
Les ovidés marchent-ils *carotte* à l'épaule ?


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2022)

Bien sûr que non ! 
Comparer les hommes à des moutons 
et vice versa
ça finit par taper sur l' *haricot*.


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2022)

Un *chariot* de haricots ?
anthropomorphisme de trop


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2022)

En trop ? Non.
Il est plein de lettres le chariot de qui s'intéresse 
 à l' *anthropomorphologie* ouf !


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2022)

Dix-neuf lettres !
Tu es *germanophile* ?


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2022)

Loustic ne se sent point machintrucophile.
Par la force des choses (?) il devra *hiberner* 
réfrigéré dans son coin.


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2022)

Ce qui va favoriser son aptitude à s’*inhiber*.


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2022)

Dans une grande braderie 
on ne s'inhibe pas 
car on est là pour *chiner *


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2022)

Bel *enrichissement*.


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2022)

Même sans argent on arrive de temps en temps 
à s'offrir une belle *miche*.


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2022)

Mioche !


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2022)

Au goûter de quatre heures, le mioche 
se précipite sur la *brioche*


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2022)

Inscrivons-le vite au cours d’*aérobic*,
sinon le mioche aura de la brioche.


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2022)

Attention à l'inscription faite en vitesse
Il faut vérifier qu'il ne s'agit pas de l'Apérobic !
Ou tout mettre à la *corbeille*...


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2022)

un bon mode de *coopération*…


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2022)

Pour prendre l'apéro (apérobic)
les marins ont jeté l'* ancre *


----------



## Berthold (25 Septembre 2022)

…comme l’ont fait leurs *ancêtres* avant eux…


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2022)

Ils se tiennent au comptoir
comme retenus par du *scratch*


----------



## Berthold (27 Septembre 2022)

Ah ! Voilà donc pourquoi ils se sont mis à *crachoter* si vilainement !


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2022)

Pour nettoyer leurs saloperies 
il a fallu un grand coup de *torchon*


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2022)

C’est *cohérent*…


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2022)

... personne n'osera en faire un *théorème*.


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2022)

Les matheux vont *chômer* !


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2022)

Les x et les y vont *ronchonner*


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2022)

Comme toujours quand on les *désarçonne*


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2022)

Difficile d'imaginer le montant de la *rançon *


----------



## Berthold (1 Octobre 2022)

Ça représente plusieurs *cartons* de lingots.


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2022)

Près des cartons
prêt à les rogner
se pavane un *raton* laveur


----------



## Berthold (2 Octobre 2022)

Des cartons ? *Ration* bizarre pour un tel animal


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2022)

Qui sait ?
Peut-être que l'odeur du carton
émoustille le *tarin* du raton affamé !


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2022)

Mmh… J’en doute : trop de *nitrates*…


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2022)

Désormais la plupart des cartons sont bio
celui qui en achète passe-t-il pour un *tartarin ?*


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2022)

Il n’existe rien pour *ralentir* ces fanfarons…


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2022)

Au moins pendant qu'il s'énerve avec son carton bio,
le raton n'est pas tenté de commettre un *larcin*


----------



## Berthold (5 Octobre 2022)

Il aime se faire *câliner*, profitons-en.


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2022)

Ce serait étonnant de rencontrer quelqu'un
qui ne serait pas *enclin* à se faire câliner


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2022)

J’en ai connu un, triste et sévère avec des *binocles* disgracieux sur le nez…


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2022)

Comme pour tous ses congénères
pas de binocles pour le *colibri*


----------



## Berthold (8 Octobre 2022)

ni pour le *lombric* de mon jardin
qui n'en a pas besoin


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2022)

Le lombric a besoin d'un verre de terre,
mais il laisse de côté un bon *berlingot*


----------



## Berthold (9 Octobre 2022)

ce que ne fait pas le *bigorneau*


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2022)

Un bigorneau prédateur ?
Mais c'est *horrible* !


----------



## Berthold (10 Octobre 2022)

Sa technique de chasse est *éblouissante*, pourtant.


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2022)

On le voit même se régaler
dans la *bouse* de vache !


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2022)

Tant qu'il ne nous en *éclabousse* pas…


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2022)

Alors enfilons vite notre *blouse *

(jugaisoncon)


----------



## Berthold (14 Octobre 2022)

Celle avec les jolis motifs en forme de *boucles*.

(oups)


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2022)

Heureusement un joli motif
pourrait empêcher la *culbute *


----------



## Berthold (14 Octobre 2022)

La culbute ?
Pour une *bluette*, je n’ai rien contre…


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2022)

Puisqu'il pleut, loustic en profite 
pour remplir tout de suite son *buletin*


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2022)

Il y a deux ailes à *bulletin*


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2022)

Mais une aile en cachait une autre
qui elle-même dissimulait le *butin*


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2022)

Le meilleur des butin est obtenu, lorsqu'on y croit, par la *transsubstantiation* .


----------



## Berthold (14 Octobre 2022)

Pas besoin de *bistouri* pour cette opération…


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2022)

Le bistouri ou les caresses ?
Devinez ce que préfère le *bisounours*


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2022)

Son esprit n’étant pas trop *biscornu*, ça devrait être simple…


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2022)

Dans le square au milieu des pigeons
il enrage après avoir reçu un *colombin*


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2022)

*Combien* ? Un seul ? Pas de quoi enrager !


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2022)

Mais, en plein sur le sandwich !
Un *comble* !


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2022)

Le bisounours est-il *comptable* des colombins de colombes ?


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2022)

Il a dû en compter beaucoup
car il se promène avec une *ombrelle*


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2022)

Pas d’*embrouille*, l’ombrelle le protège de son ombre belle.


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2022)

Puisqu'on lui tend la perche 
il va s'empresser de marcher à l'*ombre* !


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2022)

Dans l’ombre *nombre* d’ombrelles sont inutiles.


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2022)

Mais il y aura toujours une brêle
prête à *bomber* le torse
en exhibant son ombrelle


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2022)

Pas de quoi provoquer une *thrombose*


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2022)

Elle est devenue aussi rare que l'ombrelle, la *rombière !*


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2022)

C’est *morbide*.


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2022)

Les lettres étaient mises à la Poste 
et quelquefois tapées dans un post
un jour elles seront mises à la porte.
Échapperont-elles à la grande *bidouille* ?


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2022)

sans être réduites en *bouillie*


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2022)

Ce serait pire que du *gloubi*-boulga


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2022)

Pensons à y planter des *bougies* pour son anniversaire


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2022)

À cette fête les messieurs seront habillés et porteront un *gibus*


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2022)

Filtrons l’entrée, pas de messieurs aux regards *ambigus*.


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2022)

Afin de ne pas casser les oreilles
l'ambiance musicale sera réalisée à la *guimbarde.*


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2022)

Une autre guimbarde nous servira
à aller chercher les demoiselles
qui souhaiteront se faire *embrigader*
pour la fête


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2022)

En voyant les messieurs super sapés
seront-elles tentées de jouer au *bridge* ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2022)

La *brigade* des mœurs sera certainement intéressée par la pratique.


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2022)

En tout cas à notre époque
se coiffer d'un rutilant gibus
serait le fait d'un sacré *barge*.
Pourquoi pas un gibus à trottinette en guise de casque ?


----------



## Berthold (5 Novembre 2022)

Le gibus peut s'avérer nécessaire
en cas de soirée à l'*auberge*
des pimpants nobliaux oublieux


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2022)

A ! les pimpantes paimpolaises
c'est un plaisir de les écouter *beugler *


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2022)

C'est une *blague* ?


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2022)

Non, laissons-les danser
elles exhibent leur *galbe*


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2022)

Il nous faudra assurer le *câblage* des caméras, donc.


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2022)

Si ce boulot donne des bouffées de chaleur
alors on s'en tire avec une bonne *glace* à la vanille.


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2022)

en n'oubliant pas d'ôter sa *cagoule* toutefois


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2022)

Ah ! Jamais une cagoule n'enlaidira
tout fier *Gaulois* qui se respecte !


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2022)

un Gaulois, sergent *argousin* portant haut la cagoule, est-ce logique ?


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2022)

En cas de bagarre générale
une cagoule bien rembourrée
amortira les coups de *gourdin*


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2022)

encore mieux : une coiffe *bigoudène* !


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2022)

Ce serait dommage d'abimer
ce résultat d'un travail minutieux
une merveille de nos traditions.
Hélas aujourd'hui on accepte 
n'importe quel chapeau *bidon !*


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2022)

Tu vois, *Blondin*, le monde se divise en deux catégories :
ceux qui ont un chapeau bidon
et ceux qui ont une coiffe bigoudène.


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2022)

Heureusement, chapeau inutile
pour boire un coup et *bondir* 
comme un singe en hiver !


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2022)

De toutes façons
ce chapeau avait la fâcheuse tendance
à me *boudiner* les neurones.


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2022)

C'est le moment d'inventer
une longue histoire concernant
le chapeau de *Robin* des Bois !


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2022)

Avec un chapeau pareil, pourra-t-il se faire *anoblir* ?


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2022)

Certes il est fier de son flair
mais il a un trop gros *blair *


----------



## touba (16 Novembre 2022)

Et avec une *ribambelle* de poils en plus !


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2022)

Mais cette ribambelle est bien *emballée *


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2022)

Que voilà d'*aimables* propos !


----------



## touba (17 Novembre 2022)

Toujours mieux que des *balivernes*.


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2022)

Encore et toujours des balivernes !
On finit par s' *avilir* !


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2022)

et se prendre des coups de *livarde* !


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2022)

De quoi devenir *invalide* !


----------



## touba (19 Novembre 2022)

Et rester scotché sur un *divan* le reste de sa vie...


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2022)

Ah ! Non ! Rester sur un divan ? Mais que va-t-il *advenir* de nous ?


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2022)

Sur le divan un petit roupillon apaisant
est un bon moyen de se *vider* l'esprit
en dépensant le moins possible d'énergie.


----------



## touba (19 Novembre 2022)

Au lieu de *deviser* agissez !


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2022)

Pour la coupe du monde de foot
les joueurs ont présenté un *devis... ?*


----------



## Berthold (20 Novembre 2022)

Cela fait-il partie de leurs *devoirs* ?


----------



## touba (20 Novembre 2022)

Ils ont trouvé ça tellement *dérisoire* qu'ils n'ont rien fait...


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2022)

Les supporters hurleurs crispés devant la télé
se fabriqueront de longues et profondes *rides*


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2022)

Devant la télé *résident* les espoirs de tout un peuple, une troisième étoile.


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2022)

Mais certains montrent les *dents* 

Pour corser un peu la règle du jeu 
on évite de conjuguer le verbe choisi.
On l'utilise à l'infinitif ou comme participe.


----------



## touba (24 Novembre 2022)

Ils sont *tendus* à l'idée de prendre un but peut-être ?

mais dans *résid*ent la racine seule reprenait *rides *


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2022)

Ils ne prennent rien
ils ne marquent rien.
Devant l'écran ils sont *dénudés*. 

La règle évite de telles suites : réside résides résidons résidez résidai résidas résida etc et ratata...


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2022)

On dirait des *danseurs*


----------



## touba (25 Novembre 2022)

À se croire meilleurs qu'eux ils passent pour des *usurpateurs* !

mais je n'ai pas fait de suites (rides, désirent), ou alors je saisis mal les règles...


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2022)

_Je vous aurais à l’usure !_ S’écria le *pasteur*.


*@tous* vous pouvez tout aussi bien ouvrir une V2 incluant les ajouts à la règle du jeu, histoire de vous simplifier la vie ^^


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2022)

De l'usure à 30% ?
Autant passer à la *trappe*


----------



## Berthold (25 Novembre 2022)

Ah ! Ça... Faut savoir s'*adapter*, les trappistes produisent parfois des boissons fort intéressantes...
Passons, donc !


----------



## boninmi (25 Novembre 2022)

Bande de *ptérodactyles* !


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2022)

Ce qualificatif laisse indifférents
les promeneurs en *hélicoptère* !


----------



## touba (26 Novembre 2022)

Mon dernier tour en hélicoptère j'ai été pris de *coliques*...


----------



## Berthold (26 Novembre 2022)

Pas très *bucolique* tout ça...


----------



## touba (26 Novembre 2022)

J'avais même de la fièvre, je voyais des *licornes* partout.


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2022)

Avec sa longue corne 
elle va à la pêche la licorne
et se régale ensuite de *colin *


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2022)

agrémenté de fleurs d'*ancolie*


----------



## touba (27 Novembre 2022)

Cueillies dans la *canopée* amazonienne.

lien publicitaire automatique, je ne fais pas de pub...


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2022)

Les historiens trouveront-ils un rapport
entre la canopée de nos forêts et *Napoléon* ?


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2022)

Si en plus ils aperçoivent des *antilopes*, hop ! test anti-dopage !


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2022)

Alors ils risquent de voir 
leurs ouvrages passer au *pilon*


----------



## Berthold (29 Novembre 2022)

Sacrés *galopins*... !


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2022)

On les entend d'ici les galopins
trop heureux de s'empifrer
de pères Noël en chocolat
*gloups* !


----------



## touba (30 Novembre 2022)

Et à Pâques ce seront les *poules* en chocolat qui feront les frais de leur gloutonnerie !


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2022)

Peut-on se faire des *ampoules* à l'œsophage à force de gloutonnerie ?


----------



## touba (30 Novembre 2022)

Des petites oui, mais décelables uniquement avec une *loupe*.


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2022)

Parmi ces petites ampoules il y en a
qui sont connectées permettant de
suivre la digestion d'une crêpe
ou d'une soupe au *poulpe*


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2022)

Des poules en chocolat,
des poulpes...
tous ces bestiaux vont-ils *copuler* dans mon potage ?
Beuh...


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2022)

Le poulpe a les moyens 
de s'accrocher facilement
à n'importe quelle *croupe*


----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2022)

sans subir la moindre *coupure* de libido


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2022)

Ces bestioles devraient se méfier 
d'autres pourraient leur faire un *procès*


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2022)

tout dépend de leur *comparse*, ami ou ennemi ?


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2022)

Parse ou pas
à midi pour loustic
ce sera du *pommard*


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2022)

Monsieur a bon goût...
Du Pommard ?
Si j'en croise une boutanche
je pourrai bien l'*adopter*.


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2022)

Quiconque refuserait de goûter à ce cru
se ferait traiter d' *emplâtre* à la graisse...


----------



## touba (5 Décembre 2022)

Sinon du *salpêtre* en décoction.


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2022)

... vision *spectrale*... !


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2022)

Et par dessus le marché : le *scalp*


----------



## touba (5 Décembre 2022)

Bachibouzouk ! *Cytoplasme* ! Marin d'eau douce !


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2022)

Autocrate ! *Polygraphe* ! Anthropophage ! Bougre de crème d'emplâtre à la graisse de hérisson !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2022)

Attention les moules à gaufres
à l'horizon on voit un *gyrophare...*


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2022)

Il est très beau, je vais en faire une *pyrogravure*. Ce sera du plus bel effet au dessus de la cheminée.


----------



## touba (6 Décembre 2022)

Je commence à douter de tes goûts en matière de décoration intérieure,
Une petite visite au MoMA pour te *revigorer* l'esprit ?


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2022)

Comme toute chose, l'art sera produit par l' IA.
On n'osera plus plaisanter, même pas être *grivois...*


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2022)

ni grivois ni *ivrogne*


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2022)

L'ivrogne s'intéresse avant tout
aux effets agréables de l'alcool
mais pas du tout au travail du *vigneron*


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2022)

Les grives *granivores* s'y intéressent, elles. Enfin, surtout au fruit de leur travail.


----------



## touba (8 Décembre 2022)

Le vigneron craint l'*orage* de grêle, l'ivrogne son intestin grêle.


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2022)

Auprès du vigneron qui travaille dans sa vigne
on a de quoi faire un intéressant *reportage*


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2022)

Sous le *patronage* de Bacchus,
toute activité devient intéressante


----------



## touba (10 Décembre 2022)

On en devient vite l'*otage* malheureusement.


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2022)

Et on laisse passer le temps
en se *rongeant* les ongles


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2022)

et en buvant un Berger blanc
au sirop d'*orgeat*


----------



## touba (10 Décembre 2022)

C'est toute une *organisation*.


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2022)

Berger blanc ? Pour s'en éloigner 
certains ont dû s'organiser avec un *garot* !


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2022)

Mais quel *outrage* !
S'éloigner du Berger blanc !
Qu'on les garrotte !


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2022)

Loustic mal garrotté
en aurait bu une pleine *outre*


----------



## touba (12 Décembre 2022)

Avec le risque d'une fausse *route* ?


----------



## Berthold (12 Décembre 2022)

Inutile de préciser
Qu'il faut, bien sûr, *ajouter*
De l'eau au Blanc Berger

Sinon une pleine outre
Avec ou sans fausse route
Au fossé va vous foutre


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2022)

Le mouton distrait le berger
En n'arrêtant pas de bouger.
Mais avec le vrai Blanc Berger
Personne n'a envie de *jouer*


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2022)

Loustic ! espèce d'andouille
on a tous envie de jouer !
Tiens voici quelques lettres de plus
convenant au débutant *journaliste*


----------



## aspa (15 Décembre 2022)

Et même si l'on se joue
De tout ce Berger blanc
Avec le vin d'*anjou*
On ne fait pas semblant.


----------



## Berthold (15 Décembre 2022)

Le vin d'Anjou
Parfois se joue
Des débutants

Jamais ne serve à *ajourner*
Notre apéro, sacré moment
Avec ou sans ledit Berger


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2022)

Qui se détourne de l'association
amicale formée pour l'apéro ?
Un prétentieux, une *craneuse* ?


----------



## touba (16 Décembre 2022)

Le prochain qui parle encore de blanc Berger ou Berger blanc je l'envoie à l'*équarrisseur* !


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2022)

Pouah ! dis donc c'est *vulgaire* !


----------



## touba (17 Décembre 2022)

Moins que Gainsbarre la *gauloise* au bec...


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2022)

Oui, c'était un drôle d' *oiseau*


----------



## aspa (18 Décembre 2022)

*Ouais* mais il ne vole plus


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2022)

Bienvenue et meilleurs *souhaits* ...


----------



## Berthold (18 Décembre 2022)

Aussitôt dit *aussitôt* fait.


----------



## aspa (19 Décembre 2022)

Portons donc un *toast*.


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2022)

Invalide _toast_ ne comporte pas cinq lettres _différentes_ du mot à suivre. Je reprends à partir de aussitôt : 
Interdit de prendre un toast
en roulant dans nos *autos*


----------



## touba (19 Décembre 2022)

Les *australopithèques* n'avaient pas ce problème...


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2022)

Les australomachins avaient de la chance
Aujourd'hui selon les circonstances
loustic préfèrerait parfois mal rasé
être dans la branche des chimpanzés


----------



## touba (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## aCLR (20 Décembre 2022)

*chimpanzés*


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2022)

Restés discrets les chimpanzés
Par le modo furent réveillés
Ils sont satisfaits ô combien
De n'être point des *amphibiens*


----------



## boninmi (21 Décembre 2022)

-> agalmatophilie


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2022)

Ils se trompent ceux qui voient
dans tout jeu de lettres 
rien d'autre que du *galimatias*


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2022)

démonstration *magistrale* !


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2022)

Ici beaucoup s'efforcent de limiter le galimatias
et c'est aussi le cas des bavards *mistigris* !
_(Lucky et ses amis...)_


----------



## touba (23 Décembre 2022)

_Lucky est ses amis_, une belle histoire raconté par un belge *charismatique*.


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2022)

_Lucky et ses amis_ ? Sont-ce des *criquets* ?


----------



## touba (23 Décembre 2022)

Non des *cerises* !


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2022)

Ces gentilles bestioles savent 
affronter toute *crise *


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2022)

-> *sacristie*


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2022)

Les repas de fin d'année
faudrait-il s'en méfier ?
Certains disent qu'ils augmentent
sérieusement les risques de *carie*


----------



## Berthold (25 Décembre 2022)

Certes : on avale trop de *calories* sans les dépenser.


----------



## touba (25 Décembre 2022)

C'est *clair* !


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2022)

On en fait toute une histoire mais 
prendre des calories n'est pas un *larcin *


----------



## Berthold (25 Décembre 2022)

Va savoir...
Peut-être est-ce une pratique permettant de *blanchir* de l'argent sale ?


----------



## touba (25 Décembre 2022)

Avec la complicité des *habitants* ?


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2022)

Une belle bande de braillards
qui nous assomment avec leurs *chants*


----------



## touba (26 Décembre 2022)

Une belle bande de *tanches* ceux-là !


----------



## Berthold (27 Décembre 2022)

P'têt' ben qu'i's pensent toucher un *cacheton*... Faut pas rêver !


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2022)

Mais ils prétendent assumer une pénible *tâche*


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2022)

Ils se sont fait *chahuter*.


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2022)

Chut ! On ne les entend plus
ils préparent leur *rachat*


----------



## Berthold (29 Décembre 2022)

Dans quelle *tranche* de prix seront-ils ? Mystère...


----------



## touba (29 Décembre 2022)

Tout ça me parait bien *étrange*...


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2022)

Pour en savoir plus 
renseignez-vous
auprès du *gérant *


----------



## touba (29 Décembre 2022)

Précisément auprès du *régent*.


----------



## Berthold (30 Décembre 2022)

Ne pas s'y rendre sans *argent*


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2022)

... sinon on risque d'être transformé en charbon *ardent*.


----------



## aCLR (30 Décembre 2022)

*Trading* haute fréquence !


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2022)

C'est *tragique*...


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2022)

Mais ça fait marcher le marché au *quart* de tour


----------



## touba (31 Décembre 2022)

ardent >>tragique... 4 lettres.


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2022)

touba a dit:


> ardent >>tragique... 4 lettres.


Tu n'affiches pas les messages d'aCLR ?

ardent --> trading --> tragique
tout va bien... pas le quart d'une erreur...

 On peut changer de *braquet* et continuer le jeu


----------



## touba (31 Décembre 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu n'affiches pas les messages d'aCLR ?


Non je l'ignore.



Berthold a dit:


> On peut changer de *braquet* et continuer le jeu


Et j'arrête de *traquer* les erreurs.


----------



## aCLR (31 Décembre 2022)

Et de *quatre *!


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2022)

Les fêtes de fin d’année, c’est un *traque*nard.


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2022)

Mais non !
Tout est prêt.
Débouchons les boutanches 
c'est *urgent.*
À l'année prochaine !


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2023)

loustic a dit:


> [...]
> Débouchons les boutanches
> [...]


Délicieux *argument*
j'agrée

bonne année !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2023)

Tout va bien : pas de *murge* !

Bonne année !


----------



## touba (1 Janvier 2023)

Moi si... alors cure d'*agrumes* aujourd'hui.


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2023)

Évite les *meringues*, elles n'ont aucune valeur curative.


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2023)

Un *gourmet* les aime bien, quand elles sont légères et craquantes.


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2023)

Et tout le monde est d'accord :
avaler une meringue est bien
plus facile qu'avaler une *grume*


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2023)

Cela dépend de la région. En Bourgogne, je suis un *mangeur* de grume...


----------



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2023)

Très sain,
manger régulièrement des grumes
permet d'*augmenter* ses apports en antioxydants
et autres denrées bienfaitrices.

Dans cette optique, peut-on consommer les grumes sous toutes formes ?


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2023)

Oui, surtout du vin provenant
d'une parcelle renommée
sauf si l'on est *enrhumé *


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2023)

D’autant que, avec modération, cela met de bonne *humeur*.


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2023)

Si le nez coule on sera incapable 
d'apprécier les arômes du cru
même si on prend soin de se *moucher *


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2023)

C'est ce que je tentais d'expliquer
à mon *boucher* enrhumé
juste avant qu'il n'éternue sur mon steack,
le sale !


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2023)

Eh oui ! Le steack peut s'enrhumer à son tour !
Heureusement il reste, en grande surface, des *brochettes*
bien emballées, à l'abri du crachat.


----------



## touba (4 Janvier 2023)

Grillées à la *torche*, comme au bon temps...


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2023)

Je préfère les *bichonner* sur ma plancha


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2023)

Les braises de bois sont faites "maison".
Surtout pas de *charbon*


----------



## Berthold (Lundi à 12:13)

Inutile de *rabacher* : quand c'est "maison", c'est bon. Socrate, par exemple, a utilisé de la ciguë maison, forcément bio.


----------



## touba (Lundi à 12:57)

J'ai rien compris à ton *charabia* !


----------



## loustic (Lundi à 17:30)

Moi non plus ! 
Ni à celui de vous tous.
Bande de *bachi-bouzouks* !


----------



## touba (Mercredi à 19:31)

C'est de l'*ouzbek* ?


----------



## loustic (Hier à 09:45)

Non, ça vient de l' Haddockistan,
entendu même dans les *kibboutz*


----------



## touba (Hier à 12:33)

J'ai un copain *toubib* dans un kibboutz.


----------



## loustic (Hier à 19:00)

Par ici, celui qui cherche un toubib
se retrouve souvent devant un *butoir*


----------



## Berthold (Hier à 19:33)

... tant qu'il ne tombe pas sur un *butor*, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## touba (Hier à 23:43)

Ou un *troubadour* qui lui casserait les oreilles...


----------

